# [Official] Corsair Vengeance C70 Gaming Case Owner Club



## kizwan

*[Official] Corsair Vengeance C70 Gaming Case Owner Club*

Arctic White


Gunmetal Black


Military Green


My Case - Gunmetal Black




Spoiler: Previous Setup












Spoiler: My cable management







Specs

*Warranty: * Two years*Dimension: * 501mm (H) x 232mm (W) x 533mm (L)*MB Support: * ATX, mATX*Expansion Slots: * 8*Form Factor: * Mid-tower*Material: * Steel*Drive Bays: * Three (3x) 5.25" bays, and Six (6x) 3.5"/2.5" hard drive bays*Cooling: * Three (3x) 120mm fans*Front I/O: * (x2) USB 3.0, (x1) Headphone, (x1) MIC, Power, and Reset Switches *Power Supply: * ATX (not included)

Reviews
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1929/1/
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Corsair-Vengeance-C70-Case-Review/1560/1
http://www.guru3d.com/article/corsair-vengeance-c70-review/1

Personal Reviews
*wevsspot* *(post #2037 - #2041 & #2043)*

Build Logs

*Sexparty**:* http://www.overclock.net/t/1269799/corsair-c70-vengeance-thread

*npo717**:* http://www.overclock.net/t/1275200/build-log-mini-review-water-cooling-with-a-vengeance

*nyk20z3**:* http://www.overclock.net/t/1270969/official-corsair-vengeance-c70-gaming-case-owner-club/90#post_17647216
http://www.overclock.net/t/1270969/official-corsair-vengeance-c70-gaming-case-owner-club/130#post_17715149

*CORSAIR**:* http://www.corsair.com/en/blog/military-green-c70-build-log/

*beta bull3t**:* http://www.overclock.net/t/1305591/the-start-of-project-m-o-d-stand-easy

*Juraat**:* http://www.overclock.net/t/1325242/build-log-project-firefly-a-c70-tribute-to-the-tv-series

*Teejay187**:* http://www.overclock.net/t/1317234/2x-corsair-c70-military-green

*SniperTeamTango**:* http://www.overclock.net/t/1341642/project-sampson-crazy-lights-and-mad-tunes-all-in-1-corsair-c70

*oats2012**:* http://www.overclock.net/t/1329774/build-white-c70-portal-themed-build-ideas-and-help-please

*Buehlar**:* http://www.overclock.net/t/1362280/build-log-r-o-g-red-hydrocarbon-gaming-system-the-rogs-dream-machine

*Fieldsweeper**:* http://www.overclock.net/t/1386692/build-log-a-dream-come-true-updated

*joostflux**:* http://www.overclock.net/t/1383503/mod-build-thread-c70-master-mavis-first-time-modder

*Th4natos**:* http://www.overclock.net/t/1404239/build-log-corsair-c70-gunmetal-black-fx-8350

*RichiRichX**:* http://www.overclock.net/t/1400729/brand-new-badass-haswell-build-d-pics

*RomeoKilo**:* http://www.overclock.net/t/1422597/build-log-corsair-c70-with-twin-xspc-ax360s

*Log801**:* http://www.overclock.net/t/1408468/build-log-noreaster-mayhems-ice-white-clean-csq-dual-680s

*Marafice Eye**:* http://www.overclock.net/t/1429050/build-log-white-vengeance-july-urc-win

*Slaughtahouse**:* http://www.overclock.net/t/1439819/build-log-m1-abrams

*JAM3S121**:* http://www.overclock.net/t/1452714/project-vengeance-corsair-c70-i7-4770k-gtx-780

*Devildog83**:* http://www.overclock.net/t/1472883/the-devils-own

*mbakalski**:* http://www.overclock.net/t/1474108/creative-title-goes-here-a-c70-build

*jameyscott**:* http://www.overclock.net/t/1488661/the-white-hippogryph

*newyorkunique**:* http://www.overclock.net/t/1545169/build-log-corsair-vengeance-c70-intel-i7-5930k-asus-x99-deluxe

*BadSeed27**:* http://www.overclock.net/t/1545322/project-tn-1-completed-build



Can I fit Extended ATX (EATX) motherboard in Corsair Vengeance C70 casing?
Yes you can & without any mod to the case. Please pay attention to the size though. The biggest E-ATX so far that I know will fit without modification & without blocking the rubber grommet is 27.2 cm.


*blackend*
ASUS Rampage IV Extreme - 12 inch x 10.7 inch ( 30.5 cm x 27.2 cm )http://www.overclock.net/t/1270969/official-corsair-vengeance-c70-gaming-case-owner-club/180#post_17919688


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















http://www.overclock.net/t/1270969/official-corsair-vengeance-c70-gaming-case-owner-club/190#post_17919701

*Buehlar*
ASUS Maximus V Formula - 12 inch x 10.1 inch ( 30.5 cm x 25.7 cm )http://www.overclock.net/t/1270969/official-corsair-vengeance-c70-gaming-case-owner-club/2180#post_19487618


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















*usmcreserve*
EVGA P67 FTW LGA1155 - 12 inch x 10.3 inch ( 30.5 cm x 26.2 cm )http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showpost.php?p=585886&postcount=5



Side Window Panel Mod

The size of the original window is (approximate) 33.5cm X 31.5cm on the inside.
*beta bull3t* wrote a short tutorial on how to prepare a replacement window using acrylic. The size is 348mm x 328mm x 5mm. You will need some (e.g. rubber) washers for the window to fit nicely. The case did come with extra rubber washers. You also can go with 6mm or 7mm if you want thicker window.
*Can't make custom window yourself or don't have access to appropriate tools?* Please PM *sebar* for custom made window.



Spoiler: Full acrylic side panel mod.



http://www.overclock.net/t/1270969/official-corsair-vengeance-c70-gaming-case-owner-club/4690#post_20652255





Watercooling

360 mm Radiator (little to no modification required) *B NEGATIVE**:* http://www.overclock.net/t/1270969/official-corsair-vengeance-c70-gaming-case-owner-club/440#post_18471945

http://www.overclock.net/t/1270969/official-corsair-vengeance-c70-gaming-case-owner-club/450#post_18486522

*Typhrus**:* http://www.overclock.net/t/1270969/official-corsair-vengeance-c70-gaming-case-owner-club/560#post_18657229

*thestache**:* http://www.overclock.net/t/1270969/official-corsair-vengeance-c70-gaming-case-owner-club/620#post_18722279

*MKHunt**:* http://www.overclock.net/t/1270969/official-corsair-vengeance-c70-gaming-case-owner-club/2130#post_19472465

*kizwan**:* Work in progress pictures:-
http://www.overclock.net/t/1270969/official-corsair-vengeance-c70-gaming-case-owner-club/3090#post_19808336

http://www.overclock.net/t/1270969/official-corsair-vengeance-c70-gaming-case-owner-club/3110#post_19812152

http://www.overclock.net/t/1270969/official-corsair-vengeance-c70-gaming-case-owner-club/3170#post_19831547

http://www.overclock.net/t/1270969/official-corsair-vengeance-c70-gaming-case-owner-club/3180#post_19832828

Leak testing & bleeding:-
http://www.overclock.net/t/1270969/official-corsair-vengeance-c70-gaming-case-owner-club/3300#post_19884925

Final result:-
http://www.overclock.net/t/1270969/official-corsair-vengeance-c70-gaming-case-owner-club/3320#post_19891336

*Log801**:* http://www.overclock.net/t/1270969/official-corsair-vengeance-c70-gaming-case-owner-club/4980#post_20776362

*RomeoKilo**:* http://www.overclock.net/t/1270969/official-corsair-vengeance-c70-gaming-case-owner-club/5550#post_21304039

http://www.overclock.net/t/1270969/official-corsair-vengeance-c70-gaming-case-owner-club/5550#post_21304308

*Asus11**:* http://www.overclock.net/t/1270969/official-corsair-vengeance-c70-gaming-case-owner-club/5640#post_21394499

*BabylonDown**:* http://www.overclock.net/t/1270969/official-corsair-vengeance-c70-gaming-case-owner-club/6030#post_21620064

http://www.overclock.net/t/1270969/official-corsair-vengeance-c70-gaming-case-owner-club/6040#post_21629397

280 mm Radiator (radiator with 15mm spacing between the middle screw holes. e.g. XSPC EX280 radiator) *Archer S**:* http://www.overclock.net/t/1270969/official-corsair-vengeance-c70-gaming-case-owner-club/2000#post_19432664

Radiator with thickness more than 35.5mm (on the top of the case) *Anti Hero**:* http://www.overclock.net/t/1270969/official-corsair-vengeance-c70-gaming-case-owner-club/5600#post_21362998

*RomeoKilo**:* http://www.overclock.net/t/1270969/official-corsair-vengeance-c70-gaming-case-owner-club/5550#post_21304039

http://www.overclock.net/t/1270969/official-corsair-vengeance-c70-gaming-case-owner-club/5550#post_21304308

*Asus11**:* http://www.overclock.net/t/1270969/official-corsair-vengeance-c70-gaming-case-owner-club/5640#post_21394499

*Gethox**:* http://www.overclock.net/t/1270969/official-corsair-vengeance-c70-gaming-case-owner-club/5660#post_21411902

http://www.overclock.net/t/1270969/official-corsair-vengeance-c70-gaming-case-owner-club/5720#post_21452636

*TheFightin**:* http://www.overclock.net/t/1270969/official-corsair-vengeance-c70-gaming-case-owner-club/7460#post_23272554



Video Collections

*PositiveKarma**:* (ODD stealth cover)





  (How To Stealth A Drive)





  (Cable management overview)





*HeliXpc**:* (http://www.overclock.net/t/1270969/official-corsair-vengeance-c70-gaming-case-owner-club/150#post_17802844)





  (Another build using the Corsair C70 Military Green case)





*sebar**:* (http://www.overclock.net/t/1270969/official-corsair-vengeance-c70-gaming-case-owner-club/4140#post_20321529)





*RichiRichX**:* (Music video featuring Corsair Vengeance C70 (2:38))





*Anti Hero**:* (http://www.overclock.net/t/1270969/official-corsair-vengeance-c70-gaming-case-owner-club/4900#post_20740475)





  (Upgrade #1)





  (Upgrade #2)





*JAM3S121**:* (Time Lapse i7 4770k, Z87 UD4H, GTX 770 BUILD Gaming Build!)





  (Time Lapse Cable Management (Gaming Build))







Rules

Please post your pics or vids.

Signature

Code:



Code:


[URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1270969/official-corsair-vengeance-c70-gaming-case-owner-club#post_17501002][B][Official] Corsair Vengeance C70 Gaming Case Owner Club[/B][/URL]

*[Preview]*
*[Official] Corsair Vengeance C70 Gaming Case Owner Club*

Members

If you can't see the embedded spreadsheet, click here.

This is the FORM to add your name in the list.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Av32SYawOggYdGVwRm9GakdoTnJ5dWVwSkxBVzNWdlE&single=true&gid=0&output=html&widget=true

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Av32SYawOggYdGVwRm9GakdoTnJ5dWVwSkxBVzNWdlE&single=true&gid=1&output=html&widget=true


----------



## sotorious

I am guessing this case can swallow some of the biggest cards on the market?


----------



## kizwan

Yes...I think so.


----------



## thestache

There's already a few of these threads including my own. People need to stop creating new ones and use the search bar.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1269799/corsair-c70-vengeance-thread
http://www.overclock.net/t/1272223/just-ordered-a-corsair-c70
http://www.overclock.net/t/1268035/corsair-c70-is-it-worth-the-140-price-tag
http://www.overclock.net/t/1255961/corsair-corsair-vengeance-c70-mid-tower-gaming-case


----------



## kizwan

This thread is supposed to be "Owner Club" thread. Your thread is more toward build log & the other threads are open by someone who don't own this casing at all.

How is your build coming up? I'm more than happy to put link to your thread in first post (Build Log section).


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> This thread is supposed to be "Owner Club" thread. Your thread is more toward build log & the other threads are open by someone who don't own this casing at all.
> How is your build coming up? I'm more than happy to put link to your thread in first post (Build Log section).


Well I think we should all agree to make this the thread for all infomation and build logs then. Just so when people need infomation they know they can come here instead of those other threads. Easier said than done with some people I know but oh well.

Build is good, assembled the res/pump and just waiting really. Case should be here next week sometime along with the monsoon compression fittings, so we will buy all the remaining parts next week when my brother gets back from europe and hopefully get started once we have it all.

You can include it in the first post sure.


----------



## kizwan

Added link to your thread in the first post.

Your rig is gonna be awesome!







I do plan to add second loop for graphic card. Need to save the money first.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Added link to your thread in the first post.
> Your rig is gonna be awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do plan to add second loop for graphic card. Need to save the money first.


Thanks.

Yeah custom loops are always expensive but once you have them they last a long time.

I hope it lives up to our expectations. We have very high hopes for it, only thing being I hope a 140mm rad and a 280mm rad are enough for the GTX 690 and 3930k but you can't fit anything bigger in the case. It's too cramped. Hence why I'm buying an NZXT Switch 810 for myself for my build next week with his parts. We will see whos rig is better.


----------



## ChrisTahoe

Hey, so right now I've got a water-cooled Phantom 410, and am planning on moving everything over to a C70. However, I plan to swap one of my 120mm radiators for a 240mm. My main question here is how many fan connections are built into the C70? I'm on active status 1300 miles away from home and thus don't have all my molex cables for my PSU to easily add more fans to a case. I appreciate your help!


----------



## kizwan

There are three 120mm fans came with the casing; one at rear & the other two at 3.5" HDD bay. They are 3-pin PWM connectors, so you don't need extra molex cables for them.

Summary of where you can put the fans and/or radiator(s), including the location of the included fans:-

At the top, you can put:-
2 x 120mm fans (fans not included)

OR
2 x 120mm rad or 1 x 240mm rad
If you want to put push/pull setup, you will need to put the other two fans outside the casing.

At the rear, there is one 120mm fan.
2 x 120mm fans at the 3.5" HDD bay.
2 x 120mm fans at the front (fans not included).
2 x 120mm fans at the bottom (fans not included)

OR
1 x 120mm rad or 2 x 120mm rad or 1 x 240mm rad (the last two will need the bottom 3.5" HDD bay to be removed).


You also can read this review which might help you planning where you want to put your rad, pump, etc:-
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1929/1/


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisTahoe*
> 
> Hey, so right now I've got a water-cooled Phantom 410, and am planning on moving everything over to a C70. However, I plan to swap one of my 120mm radiators for a 240mm. My main question here is how many fan connections are built into the C70? I'm on active status 1300 miles away from home and thus don't have all my molex cables for my PSU to easily add more fans to a case. I appreciate your help!


You won't easily fit a 240mm rad on the bottom from what I've seen. You'd need a 160mm PSU and even then, it'd be just enough space. Personally I can't find any that size with enough power for my needs so I had to settle for a 140mm rad.


----------



## kizwan

For longer PSU, fitting 240mm rad will be challenging. I think can fit 240mm rad vertically but this will involved removing the 3.5" HDD bays.


----------



## SBoD

First post, the Gunmetal case is the same image as the Military


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SBoD*
> 
> First post, the Gunmetal case is the same image as the Military


My bad!







Thank you. I fixed it.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> For longer PSU, fitting 240mm rad will be challenging. I think can fit 240mm rad vertically but this will involved removing the 3.5" HDD bays.


Even then not all 240mm rads will fit in the space, it'll be tight and not really ideal, not to mention a lot of 240mm rads will only line up upside down and thats far from ideal (air bubbles).

These are the only real issues with the case, the space in the bottom and side for rads and the top not being compatable with more than a 280mm rad. Other than that and the restricted airflow on the HDD cages the case is fantastic from what I've seen.


----------



## ChrisTahoe

So what you guys are saying is that I should keep the setup I have and just swap it over as a 240mm rad on the bottom isn't feasible?


----------



## PositiveKarma

Just got mine today. Absolutely love it. Pics to prove it's mine.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisTahoe*
> 
> So what you guys are saying is that I should keep the setup I have and just swap it over as a 240mm rad on the bottom isn't feasible?


According to this picture:-


You have two 120mm rads. Since you're going to replace one of the 120mm rad with 240mm, you can put 240mm at the top, while for the 120mm rad, you can put at rear.




For the space at the bottom, you also can put 240mm rad but like Sexparty mention in previous post, if the PSU is a bit longer, it gonna challenging to put 240mm rad there. But I think it's doable.


@PositiveKarma, beautiful setup!


----------



## PositiveKarma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> @PositiveKarma, beautiful setup!


Thanks! Got it all installed in just under 2 hours. I'm absoutely in love with it. Next two upgrades are going to be an H100 and a GTX 480


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> According to this picture:-
> 
> You have two 120mm rads. Since you're going to replace one of the 120mm rad with 240mm, you can put 240mm at the top, while for the 120mm rad, you can put at rear.
> 
> 
> For the space at the bottom, you also can put 240mm rad but like Sexparty mention in previous post, if the PSU is a bit longer, it gonna challenging to put 240mm rad there. But I think it's doable.
> 
> @PositiveKarma, beautiful setup!


The problem is the rubber gromit. It's sooo far away from the PSU. If you can cut a new hole where the PSU actually ends I think it's doable but anything short of that, it's going to be real difficult to line the rad up with those holes and get it and fans and cables to fit.

I would love to see someone try but I just don't want you to do it and think everything will be fine when I think its' more possible that it won't be. But yeah I'd say a 280mm rad on the top and a 120mm or 140mm rad on the bottom would be the best idea. Ideal and perfect rad for the bottom would be the Hardware Labs GTX M184 2x92mm fans. Shorter than a 240mm rad by 60mm but I wanted all Koolance and all 35mm rads for my build so opted against it for aesthetics.

http://www.hwlabs.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=23&Itemid=20


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PositiveKarma*
> 
> Ask and you shall receive! Video should be live in around 70 Minutes.


Legend, thank you.

+ rep


----------



## Carniflex

I quite like the C70 although unfortunately for my particular purposes it had few issues that prevented its use for what I had in mind. Like, for example the issue of not having full 9x 5.25'' bays which I needed and also a bit toooo wide. Max I had space for was 200mm and not a mm more. Ended up goin Revoltec Fifty 3 (430x430x185) bolting the handle on top myself and then paining it green. Take it as "ghetto C70"











I think there are some similarities







Although unfortunately this does not qualify into this club ofc. I would have gone for C70 if it would have had 9x 5.25'' bays and max 200mm wide. Would have saved me quite amount of work and paining. And probably would have had a lot better cable management than my current one.


----------



## PositiveKarma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sexparty*
> 
> Legend, thank you.
> + rep


Thanks man. Hoping to do more tutorials in the future!







Shoot us a picture when you're done with yours!


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PositiveKarma*
> 
> Thanks man. Hoping to do more tutorials in the future!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoot us a picture when you're done with yours!


Of course, I'll probably do a video of the build/review of case also.


----------



## thestache

Monsoon compression fittings came today. These are real nice. Hopefully they togeather as easy as expected.


----------



## PositiveKarma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sexparty*
> 
> Monsoon compression fittings came today. These are real nice. Hopefully they togeather as easy as expected.


Those look really nice man! Congrats! I've got some goodies to show off too. Just put some different RAM in, along with an EVGA GTX 480, and a Corsair H100 (That does NOT grind!)










































































Finally I'm back to a beastly rig!


----------



## konoii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PositiveKarma*
> 
> Those look really nice man! Congrats! I've got some goodies to show off too. Just put some different RAM in, along with an EVGA GTX 480, and a Corsair H100 (That does NOT grind!)
> 
> Finally I'm back to a beastly rig!


Your rig looks really nice


----------



## kizwan

Yes, it does looks very nice indeed.









PositiveKarma: I added your videos in the first post, under Video Collections.


----------



## PositiveKarma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konoii*
> 
> Your rig looks really nice


Thank you! Worked hard on it. It stays nice and cool.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Yes, it does looks very nice indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PositiveKarma: I added your videos in the first post, under Video Collections.


Awesome! I'll PM you if I make more pertaining to the case.









Cable management overview -


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PositiveKarma*
> 
> Cable management overview -


Thanks! Added to first post.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PositiveKarma*
> 
> Those look really nice man! Congrats! I've got some goodies to show off too. Just put some different RAM in, along with an EVGA GTX 480, and a Corsair H100 (That does NOT grind!)
> Finally I'm back to a beastly rig!


Looks great.

Benched it yet?

Now it's my turn...

Finally got all the parts and the case. Will assemble the remainder of the PC tomorrow when I get my motherboard back from warranty. The CPU cooler mount/thread snapped off after finger tight then a half turn with a screw driver. Lol. So basically not even torque wrench tight.




So I've done pretty much everything I can tonight bar the pump/res and top radiator. Need to cut some bolts down to fit them because wasn't supplied with anything useful at all.

-Assembled all watercooling except for tubing.
-Set up rig in test bench to check all parts.
-Stripped the case back until it was just a shell.
-Then mounted the included fans in the front as intakes.
-Took the front connections panel off and removed the audio jacks cable because that'll never get used.
-Stripped an NZXT Sentry Mesh fan controller down and removed the PCB, slid all the adjusters to max, cut the plastic dials off and mounted it in the top front of the case.
-Re-routed all the included cables.
-Mounted Koolance 140mm Radiator with 140mm Cooler Master fan and Corsair Air Force 140mm fan in push pull in the bottom of the case in an intake configuration.
-Cable tied, twist tied, electrical taped all the fan cables, fan controller cables where I needed them, neat as possible.
-Mounted the Corsair Force GT SSD behind the optical drive cut outs and cabled it up.
-Pushed the PSU holder flush with the back of the case and installed PSU.
-Routed all the needed power cables except for the x2 PCIe 8pin cables for GTX 690 and ATX 24pin.

Thats all for now I think.

Just need to mount the GTX 690 waterblock, install motherboard and parts, mount HDD in optical drive bay, mount DVD-RW drive and mod the faceplate, mount top radiator and then install all the watercooling.

Should be a busy day tomorrow.

Hope the cable routing is the neatest you've seen in a while because I've spent the last 5 hours on it and stripping the case. Lol.

Enjoy and here's the link to my build thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1269799/corsair-c70-vengeance-thread

Badass ghetto test bench.



The case so far...












The rest of the parts I need to fit in.



Hope you like it. Lots of work ahead.

*EDIT: Don't know why my girlfriends stupid macbook rotated all the pictures. First time I've ever used a mac, oh well.*


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sexparty*
> 
> Will assemble the remainder of the PC tomorrow when I get my motherboard back from warranty. The CPU cooler mount/thread snapped off after finger tight then a half turn with a screw driver. Lol. So basically not even torque wrench tight.


Wow! I thought it should be "TUF".







Nice cable management.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Wow! I thought it should be "TUF".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice cable management.


Thanks I really tried!

Ran out of cable ties, twist ties so I called it a night. Should have stolen more from work, now I have to buy some... (sigh)

Yeah exactly. Lol. Never had a faulty motherboard in my life and I buy two X79 Sabertooths on tuesday and both have been given back for warranty replacement. The one in the picture broke and my other one from the test bench, a DIMM slow doesn't register RAM, ives bad performance, temp probe is broken and just something seems to be off with it.

They will replace the broken one but not sure about the other one. Going to be seriously pissed off if they don't and deem it working when I know it isn't.


----------



## PositiveKarma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sexparty*
> 
> Looks great.
> Benched it yet?
> Now it's my turn...
> Finally got all the parts and the case. Will assemble the remainder of the PC tomorrow when I get my motherboard back from warranty. The CPU cooler mount/thread snapped off after finger tight then a half turn with a screw driver. Lol. So basically not even torque wrench tight.


Thanks! I also worked my ass off on my cable routing (check the video out I posted and you'll see the best I could do with a non modular PSU). I have not benched it yet, but hoping to sometime this weekend.

Pictures look great man!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sexparty*
> 
> Thanks I really tried!
> Ran out of cable ties, twist ties so I called it a night. Should have stolen more from work, now I have to buy some... (sigh)
> Yeah exactly. Lol. Never had a faulty motherboard in my life and I buy two X79 Sabertooths on tuesday and both have been given back for warranty replacement. The one in the picture broke and my other one from the test bench, a DIMM slow doesn't register RAM, ives bad performance, temp probe is broken and just something seems to be off with it.
> They will replace the broken one but not sure about the other one. Going to be seriously pissed off if they don't and deem it working when I know it isn't.


I have an ASS load of zipties, I could send you a bunch if you wanted, what color would you prefer? And as for the ASUS boards being bad, I have heard a lot of bad things about them and boards failing, so that might be a reason.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PositiveKarma*
> 
> Thanks! I also worked my ass off on my cable routing (check the video out I posted and you'll see the best I could do with a non modular PSU). I have not benched it yet, but hoping to sometime this weekend.
> Pictures look great man!
> I have an ASS load of zipties, I could send you a bunch if you wanted, what color would you prefer? And as for the ASUS boards being bad, I have heard a lot of bad things about them and boards failing, so that might be a reason.


I'll only use ASUS motherboards because they really are the best from my experience, so I just want a new one because I'm sure as far as luck goes that was just 1 in a million.

With that being said though a motherboard I'm very interested in is the new MSI M-Power X79. That looks like the perfect overclocking motherboard. Why? Because it has everything the ASUS ROG Extreme has, a guaranteed overclocking warranty, great layout and isn't stupid red and black. Can't tell you how sick I am of red, black and blue. They make PCs look like kids action figure toys.

Thanks I'd love some but I live in Australia my friend so that kind of ruins the nice gesture. It's alright I'll stock up on some from the hardware store for this and my own personal build thats coming soon. I need to go and get screws to mount the radiator and pump/res, double sided foam tape to mount the HDD and do the DVD faceplate mod and maybe a dremmel to cut some of this excessive metal flanges in the case that are getting in the way etc etc.


----------



## Donald Trump

Just bought this case 2 days ago! I'll have my rigbuilder updated soon









Already looking into what mods to do - that stealth drive is for sure going to be one of them!


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donald Trump*
> 
> Just bought this case 2 days ago! I'll have my rigbuilder updated soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already looking into what mods to do - that stealth drive is for sure going to be one of them!


I managed a few mods to the case but my build is finished, just trying to figure out a problem I'm having with the GTX 690 and the Koolance waterblock (one GPU overheating etc) and I'll have pictures and an update.

Really great case overall. Few let downs but all cases seem to have some if you use every inch of it.


----------



## Donald Trump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sexparty*
> 
> I managed a few mods to the case but my build is finished, just trying to figure out a problem I'm having with the GTX 690 and the Koolance waterblock (one GPU overheating etc) and I'll have pictures and an update.
> Really great case overall. Few let downs but all cases seem to have some if you use every inch of it.


I kind of ghetto rigged the front to fit my H100 and then mounted the HDD on the back of the case and so far it's working good w/ a LOT more space now.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donald Trump*
> 
> I kind of ghetto rigged the front to fit my H100 and then mounted the HDD on the back of the case and so far it's working good w/ a LOT more space now.


Nice one, show us when you get a chance. I mounted my HDD backwards in the optical bay and routed the cables to the front and mounted the SSD to the back of the optical bay cage, so no horrible cables running indie the case, looks tons better and like you said soo much more room.


----------



## thestache

Case is finally finished and watercooling is in.

Once I fix the issues with the GPU then I'll start overclocking and benchmarking the syetem **** dam it looks good and dam it's quiet. CPU 50deg under load and GPUs 35deg under load (when working).




Proper pictures and video when working 100%.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1269799/corsair-c70-vengeance-thread


----------



## g.androider

This one case is beautiful, right now there are only 2 case that got me thinking to replace my Fortress FT-02:

Corsair Vengeance C-70 or,
NZXT Switch 810

And seeing you guys done a great job on this C-70, it's getting harder to decide


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g.androider*
> 
> This one case is beautiful, right now there are only 2 case that got me thinking to replace my Fortress FT-02:
> Corsair Vengeance C-70 or,
> NZXT Switch 810
> And seeing you guys done a great job on this C-70, it's getting harder to decide


My build is for my brother, but my case will be the NZXT Switch 810. Switch 810 is the best case around at the moment and it's not even competition if you ask me, go the Switch 810. The C70 is tiny and very crampped/bad for watercooling and and doesn't have good air flow with the HHD cages in and stock fans. My set-up has great air flow but you loose some features doing it. C70 is sure pretty when done right but so is the Switch 810.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donald Trump*
> 
> I kind of ghetto rigged the front to fit my H100 and then mounted the HDD on the back of the case and so far it's working good w/ a LOT more space now.


When you get a chance, please show us.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sexparty*
> 
> I managed a few mods to the case but my build is finished, just trying to figure out a problem I'm having with the GTX 690 and the Koolance waterblock (one GPU overheating etc) and I'll have pictures and an update.
> Really great case overall. Few let downs but all cases seem to have some if you use every inch of it.


It shame your GPU is overheating somehow. How high the temperature you get? Anyway, it looks great with the green coolant!


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sexparty*
> 
> Case is finally finished and watercooling is in.
> Once I fix the issues with the GPU then I'll start overclocking and benchmarking the syetem **** dam it looks good and dam it's quiet. CPU 50deg under load and GPUs 35deg under load (when working).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proper pictures and video when working 100%.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1269799/corsair-c70-vengeance-thread


How long is that PSU that you couldn't fit a 240 rad in the bottom? (its a 140 rad right?)
And are those the Corsair fans?


----------



## Donald Trump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> When you get a chance, please show us.


Sorry for the absolutely horrible light but here it is, you can blame whoever stole my phone and left me with a crappy webcam that won't stabalize


































I'll give a little explanation on how to do it. To mount the HDD, put your HDD in one of the trays it comes with and cut the little clips at the end off. On the bottom of the tray theres 2 holes, pick one and run a zip tie through and connect it to the back









For the H100, I simply used zip ties on the front fan holes since they didn't line up and just pulled them as tight as they could go.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> How long is that PSU that you couldn't fit a 240 rad in the bottom? (its a 140 rad right?)
> And are those the Corsair fans?


It's impossible to fit a 240mm or 280mm radiator in the bottom. A 180mm PSU gives you 10mm from the mountin holes for the radiator to the PSU. Not only can you not fit cables in that space but you can't fit your fittings for the radiator either.

So 140mm or a 2x 92mm radiator is the biggest you can go.

Yeah the new corsair air series fans without the stupid computer rings. They look badass and seem to be working well.

It's pointless trying to fit anything more than a 140mm in the bottom anyways, you can't fit a set-up in the case that'll need more cooling than that because of the limitations put on you by the tiny PSU.

Mounted my SSD same spot. Just zip tied it through the cut-outs behind the optical bays.

Need to re-seat the waterblock and hopefully it's alright because the set-up is super nice and want to see what it's capable of.


----------



## Carniflex

About bottom and larger than 140 mm rads. Corsair TX-750 is about 165 mm long (although is not modular, unfortunately) and with that one it might be possible to squeeze in a 180 mm or perhaps even 200 mm rad in the bottom although I'm not sure if it would be worth the effort and having to deal with stuff being pretty tight.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donald Trump*
> 
> Sorry for the absolutely horrible light but here it is, you can blame whoever stole my phone and left me with a crappy webcam that won't stabalize
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give a little explanation on how to do it. To mount the HDD, put your HDD in one of the trays it comes with and cut the little clips at the end off. On the bottom of the tray theres 2 holes, pick one and run a zip tie through and connect it to the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the H100, I simply used zip ties on the front fan holes since they didn't line up and just pulled them as tight as they could go.


Thanks. I do plan to put another 240mm rad in the case. The front will be the alternative place where I can put 240mm rad if the bottom does not fit. PSU GS600 only 160mm long, so 240mm might fit.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sexparty*
> 
> It's impossible to fit a 240mm or 280mm radiator in the bottom. A 180mm PSU gives you 10mm from the mountin holes for the radiator to the PSU. Not only can you not fit cables in that space but you can't fit your fittings for the radiator either.
> So 140mm or a 2x 92mm radiator is the biggest you can go.
> Yeah the new corsair air series fans without the stupid computer rings. They look badass and seem to be working well.
> It's pointless trying to fit anything more than a 140mm in the bottom anyways, you can't fit a set-up in the case that'll need more cooling than that because of the limitations put on you by the tiny PSU.
> Mounted my SSD same spot. Just zip tied it through the cut-outs behind the optical bays.
> Need to re-seat the waterblock and hopefully it's alright because the set-up is super nice and want to see what it's capable of.


even if its a 160mm PSU? Like the AX Series (it looks possible but it might be very cramped and looks like you would need to install the PSU and the cables before the rad)


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> even if its a 160mm PSU? Like the AX Series (it looks possible but it might be very cramped and looks like you would need to install the PSU and the cables before the rad)




As you can see the 180mm PSU cables cover the 280mm holes, so thats impossible even with a 160mm.

The 240mm radiator holes are still covered by the PSU cables and adding the extending length of the res/compression fittings just makes it less possible. Remember the first 10-20mm of PSU cables are super stiff and don't even bend so honestly if you ask me neither can be done. A 160mm might if lucky fit on paper but if you were lucky enough to get them in pre-assembled, they would push on each other creating problems, would be so tight and messy (look horrible), making adjustments to either would be a nightmare etc it's not worth it.

My 280mm in push + 140mm in push/pull is enough for my i7 3930k + GTX 690 so I wouldn't worry about it.

It's not enough to have the room you need the mounting holes to do it and because of the way they are done, raised makes it even more difficult to re-locate. I tried to re-locate my 140mm towards the PSU more but couldn't be done without a lot of drilling/cutting and ugly mods.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sexparty*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see the 180mm PSU cables cover the 280mm holes, so thats impossible even with a 160mm.
> The 240mm radiator holes are still covered by the PSU cables and adding the extending length of the res/compression fittings just makes it less possible. Remember the first 10-20mm of PSU cables are super stiff and don't even bend so honestly if you ask me neither can be done. A 160mm might if lucky fit on paper but if you were lucky enough to get them in pre-assembled, they would push on each other creating problems, would be so tight and messy (look horrible), making adjustments to either would be a nightmare etc it's not worth it.
> My 280mm in push + 140mm in push/pull is enough for my i7 3930k + GTX 690 so I wouldn't worry about it.
> It's not enough to have the room you need the mounting holes to do it and because of the way they are done, raised makes it even more difficult to re-locate. I tried to re-locate my 140mm towards the PSU more but couldn't be done without a lot of drilling/cutting and ugly mods.


Thank you for the picture, it is very helpful and informative.








so i guess this extra room at the bottom can be used to place a pump right?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



EDIT:
it was this picture that gave me a little hope: (looks like it might barely work with a crossflow)











on a different note, are there any problems connecting to the USB3 header on the SABERTOOTH Z77 with this case? (the little bend to the MB area looks a bit troublesome, AFAIK on the 500R it is impossible at all to connect the USB3 front header to this board)


----------



## PositiveKarma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> Thank you for the picture, it is very helpful and informative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i guess this extra room at the bottom can be used to place a pump right?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> it was this picture that gave me a little hope: (looks like it might barely work with a crossflow)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on a different note, are there any problems connecting to the USB3 header on the SABERTOOTH Z77 with this case? (the little bend to the MB area looks a bit troublesome, AFAIK on the 500R it is impossible at all to connect the USB3 front header to this board)


Not sure about reaching issues, but I know that the USB3.0 header comes with a 3.0 to 2.0 adapter.


----------



## npo717

I'm in for this case too! Enjoyed working with it and the results I got. I modded the window with a piece of acrylic. I wasn't a fan of the smoked window.




























My little review/build log for anyone interested.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1275200/build-log-mini-review-water-cooling-with-a-vengeance

I'm going to be adding a 120.1 radiator to the back and some LED fans to the front/rear exhaust this week.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *npo717*
> 
> I'm in for this case too! Enjoyed working with it and the results I got. I modded the window with a piece of acrylic. I wasn't a fan of the smoked window.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little review/build log for anyone interested.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1275200/build-log-mini-review-water-cooling-with-a-vengeance
> I'm going to be adding a 120.1 radiator to the back and some LED fans to the front/rear exhaust this week.


WOW, Amazing build!!!

too bad you couldn't fit the rad the other way around.

i (only) have two questions regarding your build:
1. Were all of the angle fittings necessary ? (except the ones on the bottom rad, which are obviously required)
2. is there enough room in the roof for push pull?


----------



## npo717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> WOW, Amazing build!!!
> too bad you couldn't fit the rad the other way around.
> i (only) have two questions regarding your build:
> 1. Were all of the angle fittings necessary ? (except the ones on the bottom rad, which are obviously required)
> 2. is there enough room in the roof for push pull?


I would have preferred it the other way as well but with such a long PSU it wasn't possible. I'm not sure a shorter one would fit the other way either. It would be tight. As for your questions...

1: Not all were necessary but they made it easier to make some of the connections. I have 5 60 degree connectors. I could have gone with fewer but would have had to use more tube taking away from the clean look.

2: There is if you don't use the standard mounting holes in the top of the case and use the vent holes instead. The vent holes are large enough you can get a screw through it but you would only be able to screw down one of the fans in the top due to spacing. It is still secure enough. This is also very dependent on the size of the heatsinks on your motherboard and if you have low profile memory or not (I do). If they are lower profile it would be much more likely to fit in push pull. It would be a tight fit with my P8Z68 but I could probably get fans in there for P/P.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *npo717*
> 
> I'm in for this case too! Enjoyed working with it and the results I got. I modded the window with a piece of acrylic. I wasn't a fan of the smoked window.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little review/build log for anyone interested.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1275200/build-log-mini-review-water-cooling-with-a-vengeance
> I'm going to be adding a 120.1 radiator to the back and some LED fans to the front/rear exhaust this week.


Nice setup!







Thank you for sharing the pics here. I also added link to your build logs at first post.







BTW, that is 240mm rad at the bottom? It fit nicely, although very close, with 180mm long PSU.


----------



## npo717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Nice setup!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for sharing the pics here. I also added link to your build logs at first post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, that is 240mm rad at the bottom? It fit nicely, although very close, with 180mm long PSU.


Awesome! Thanks. It is a 240mm radiator. RX240. Dimensions are 125 x 58.5 x 286 mm (WxDxL). The EX240 is a good 10mm shorter @ 121 x 35.5 x 275mm (WxDxL). If I got a 160mm PSU and a radiator that length I could probably turn it around the way I wanted. For anyone thinking of using this case for a new build using water, make sure to take that into consideration if wanting to do something similar.


----------



## kizwan

Thanks for the advice. My PSU only 160mm long, so I have all the space I need for 240mm rad. I'm eyeing Rasa 750 RS240 or RX240 kit. I might go with RX240 kit. The kit already come with a pump. Do you think the included pump is ok or should I get different pump like Swiftech MCP655?


----------



## blackend

add me i got all colors


----------



## arod15891

Here is my Corsair C70 in the bones! I really love it and I hope you guys can add me as well. Also I just added my specs and album in my profile.. check it out if you are interested.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackend*
> 
> add me i got all colors
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow...three cases. Read your post in the other thread. 4-way SLI GTX680 & 3-way SLI GTX670.







What are you going to put in 3rd case? quad-gpu crossfirex?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arod15891*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my Corsair C70 in the bones! I really love it and I hope you guys can add me as well. Also I just added my specs and album in my profile.. check it out if you are interested.


Welcome! Your name already in the list.


----------



## npo717

For anyone still confused about spacing in the bottom of the case, I've updated my build log with a few more pictures of the gap between the PSU and Radiator which should clear a few things up!


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> Thank you for the picture, it is very helpful and informative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i guess this extra room at the bottom can be used to place a pump right?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> it was this picture that gave me a little hope: (looks like it might barely work with a crossflow)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on a different note, are there any problems connecting to the USB3 header on the SABERTOOTH Z77 with this case? (the little bend to the MB area looks a bit troublesome, AFAIK on the 500R it is impossible at all to connect the USB3 front header to this board)


Nah no issues. The cable itself isn't the best which makes tHe bend 'not clean' but other than that you wont have a problem. I have all the slack pulled out of mine and tied up in my cable touting and it's fine.

That 240mm on the bottom looks stupid and is in no way practical or needed.

Good luck ever making adjustments to anything in that case without taking the entire thing apart. Why go to such trouble to fit one in the bottom for a small amount of added cooling and then connect your GPUs directly to the CPU totally negating it anyways? Connect the GPUs to the top radiator and it then to the CPU.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *npo717*
> 
> For anyone still confused about spacing in the bottom of the case, I've updated my build log with a few more pictures of the gap between the PSU and Radiator which should clear a few things up!


Thanks for the update. Look like I will not get RX240, instead probably either RS240 or EX240.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sexparty*
> 
> Nah no issues. The cable itself isn't the best which makes tHe bend 'not clean' but other than that you wont have a problem. I have all the slack pulled out of mine and tied up in my cable touting and it's fine.
> That 240mm on the bottom looks stupid and is in no way practical or needed.
> Good luck ever making adjustments to anything in that case without taking the entire thing apart. Why go to such trouble to fit one in the bottom for a small amount of added cooling and then connect your GPUs directly to the CPU totally negating it anyways? Connect the GPUs to the top radiator and it then to the CPU.


My mistake is I already bought Corsair H100. I'm among the owner who doesn't have grinding/buzzing issue with H100. So, the H100 240mm radiator will stay at the top for a while. My plan for another 240mm at the bottom is for GPU. The reason why I want 240mm rad is because if the H100 failing in the future, which I hope not, I will just replaced the H100 with XSPC kit (that's why I want to buy a complete kit with CPU water block). So, I don't have downtime when such event happen.


----------



## konoii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arod15891*
> 
> 
> Here is my Corsair C70 in the bones! I really love it and I hope you guys can add me as well. Also I just added my specs and album in my profile.. check it out if you are interested.


Very nice! Are those the LED NZXT fans? If so, how do you like them? Are they bright?


----------



## PositiveKarma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I'm among the owner who doesn't have grinding/buzzing issue with H100.


Hey me too! My H100 is quiet as heck bumped onto the third setting even.


----------



## PositiveKarma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konoii*
> 
> Very nice! Are those the LED NZXT fans? If so, how do you like them? Are they bright?


We just used these on a client's build, and they are extremely bright, and definitely worth the price. Not to mention they push a ton of air. Here's a few pics of them on in a black room, and with the lights on they are still bright as hell.


----------



## arod15891

i like them a lot. They arent that bright but I personally think they are perfect. It illuminates really well in front of the case and it is perfect. check out my album. there is a couple of pics with them on.


----------



## arod15891

Hey man
I am interested to know how much does it cost to mod something like that. I really am interested to mod my corsair C70. Like remove the current plexiglass and replace with a clear one without the fan grills.
thanks.
PM me please. thank you again.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arod15891*
> 
> Hey man
> I am interested to know how much does it cost to mod something like that. I really am interested to mod my corsair C70. Like remove the current plexiglass and replace with a clear one without the fan grills.
> thanks.
> PM me please. thank you again.


Can't be too hard. My local PC store sells plexiglass sheets of the right size for $40. Just a matter of drilling a few holes, cutting the sides and fitting it really.


----------



## arod15891

I actually tried it. I screwed up the first time. I bought another plexiglass for about 20 bucks and I am gonna try again. But I am not good with this stuff but I am going to try again. I really hope to replace it.


----------



## nyk20z3

Here is mine -

Build List -
Intel 3770K - 4.5GHz
Intel DZ77GA-70K Mobo
Intel 520 series 240 gig SSD-(OS,Games)
Western Digital Caviar Green 2TB-(Storage)
Evga GTX 670 FTW SLI
Windows 7 64 Bit
Samsung 27'' TOC
Creative Recon3D Sound Card
Corsair Vengeance C70 Military Green
Corsair Vengeance 16GB(4x4GB)
Corsair Pro Series Gold AX850
Corsair H100
Corsair Vengeance K60 Gaming Keyboard
Corsair Vengeance M60 Gaming Mouse
Corsair Vengeance SP2500 Gaming Speakers
Corsair 2000 Gaming Headset
Corsair Lighting & Cooling Link Kit
Corsair Blue Sleeved PSU Replacement Cable Set
Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition X2
Corsair Air Series SP120 High performance Edition/High Static Pressure X2





































I decided to remove the lower portion of my HD cage to free up some more space and add a intake fan to my front panel -










Had to bore out these holes a little so i can thread some fan screws in -










Worked on some more cable management while i was at it as well -










Stock Corsair fan until i order another SP120 Quiet Edition -


----------



## nyk20z3

Now that i see that i can fit a 120mm fan behind the HD cage i am going to add 2 of my older Antec blue led fan's there so i can get the blue affect from the front panel. I am also planning on adding about 6 more led strips to light up the case better and even more cable management.

I am loving the C70 builds i am seeing so far here it is with out a doubt a solid case overall and i love it.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Here is mine -
> Build List -
> Intel 3770K - 4.5GHz
> Intel DZ77GA-70K Mobo
> Intel 520 series 240 gig SSD-(OS,Games)
> Western Digital Caviar Green 2TB-(Storage)
> Evga GTX 670 FTW SLI
> Windows 7 64 Bit
> Samsung 27'' TOC
> Creative Recon3D Sound Card
> Corsair Vengeance C70 Military Green
> Corsair Vengeance 16GB(4x4GB)
> Corsair Pro Series Gold AX850
> Corsair H100
> Corsair Vengeance K60 Gaming Keyboard
> Corsair Vengeance M60 Gaming Mouse
> Corsair Vengeance SP2500 Gaming Speakers
> Corsair 2000 Gaming Headset
> Corsair Lighting & Cooling Link Kit
> Corsair Blue Sleeved PSU Replacement Cable Set
> Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition X2
> Corsair Air Series SP120 High performance Edition/High Static Pressure X2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to remove the lower portion of my HD cage to free up some more space and add a intake fan to my front panel -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to bore out these holes a little so i can thread some fan screws in -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worked on some more cable management while i was at it as well -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock Corsair fan until i order another SP120 Quiet Edition -


Nice build.

But how come you attacked your case to get those thicker shorter screws in (bottom fan), when the longer screws that come with the case are whats supposed to be used for the fans and then, instead of mounting the fan inbetween the front of the case and removable front cover (where they're supposed to go), mounted it on the inside of the case?

Should have done it like this:


----------



## nyk20z3

Had no clue they could be mounted there or had any intention of putting any fans there until recently.

Its no big as i can mount another fan the proper way now so i appreciate the insight on this.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Had no clue they could be mounted there or had any intention of putting any fans there until recently.
> Its no big as i can mount another fan the proper way now so i appreciate the insight on this.


There is no point with a HD cage in the way because those have literally no airflow through them (bad design) but when not using them, it's the best place for them.

Let me know how you go with the LED strips. When we get around to it we will be putting some white ones in the case to light it up. Not sure where to put them though or how much light they give off, haven't used LED strips before.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sexparty*
> 
> There is no point with a HD cage in the way because those have literally no airflow through them (bad design) but when not using them, it's the best place for them.
> Let me know how you go with the LED strips. When we get around to it we will be putting some white ones in the case to light it up. Not sure where to put them though or how much light they give off, haven't used LED strips before.


Mounted 2 of my old Antec blue fans in the front for now but 1 fan's led's seem to be burning lighter then the other fan so i will replace both prob next week.










I emailed Corsair about purchasing more led strips with out actually purchasing the lighting link with it but i have not received a response yet.

Here is an example of the light they give off -

The led strips are very low profile and high quality so you will def be satisfied.










Excuse the quality as i am taking these pics with my iphone but they aren't coming out that great.


----------



## Dimensionz

Can't wait to get this case in august to replace my 600T. Also just wondering why get the green and go with a blue colour scheme, imo should of got black but either way it looks awesome.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensionz*
> 
> Can't wait to get this case in august to replace my 600T. Also just wondering why get the green and go with a blue colour scheme, imo should of got black but either way it looks awesome.


I liked the military style color scheme on the case but most of my hardware came out blue so i just followed that theme.

I could have went with black sleeved cables instead but i i can always change things up down the road..


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Mounted 2 of my old Antec blue fans in the front for now but 1 fan's led's seem to be burning lighter then the other fan so i will replace both prob next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I emailed Corsair about purchasing more led strips with out actually purchasing the lighting link with it but i have not received a response yet.
> Here is an example of the light they give off -
> The led strips are very low profile and high quality so you will def be satisfied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the quality as i am taking these pics with my iphone but they aren't coming out that great
> 
> 
> .


Thanks for that.

How many strips did you use and where'd you put them? They put out a decent ammount of light. Looks great!


----------



## zeal5050

Hey guys,

I'm very interested in purchasing this case for my new build. I was planning on using the Noctua NH-D14 SE2011(160mm:H) which is absolutely huge. I can't seem to find the length from the motherboard tray to the side panel in any of the spec. sheets. I thought this might be a good place to ask! Does anyone have any experience using this heatsink in this case?


----------



## blackend

yes you can fit it

i will take the photo of my system with 2 gtx 590
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeal5050*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I'm very interested in purchasing this case for my new build. I was planning on using the Noctua NH-D14 SE2011(160mm:H) which is absolutely huge. I can't seem to find the length from the motherboard tray to the side panel in any of the spec. sheets. I thought this might be a good place to ask! Does anyone have any experience using this heatsink in this case?


----------



## blackend




----------



## zeal5050

@blackend

Thanks so much, that is exactly what I was looking for. Excited to place my order and start setting this beast up so I can post some pictures here. Out of curiosity, what RAM are you using? I think I'm going to go with the low profile Corsair Vengeance Blacks (32GB).


----------



## blackend

yes iam using kingston hyper x 64 gb
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeal5050*
> 
> @blackend
> Thanks so much, that is exactly what I was looking for. Excited to place my order and start setting this beast up so I can post some pictures here. Out of curiosity, what RAM are you using? I think I'm going to go with the low profile Corsair Vengeance Blacks (32GB).


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sexparty*
> 
> Thanks for that.
> How many strips did you use and where'd you put them? They put out a decent ammount of light. Looks great!


The kit comes with 3 strips.

I lined them on the ceiling of the case starting from the left top corner of the mobo then around to the center of the mobo.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> The kit comes with 3 strips.
> I lined them on the ceiling of the case starting from the left top corner of the mobo then around to the center of the mobo.


Thanks again mate.


----------



## senna89

I have some questions about it :

1 ) The bottom dust filters still slip away too easily ( weak attachment ) ? some reviews say that its sufficient to tilt a little the case and the filters slip away, it's true ?

2 ) And there are protector rubbers around the PSU ?


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> I have some questions about it :
> 1 ) The bottom dust filters still slip away too easily ( weak attachment ) ? some reviews say that its sufficient to tilt a little the case and the filters slip away, it's true ?


The reviews that state that reviewed early samples. One of the reviewers that have reviewed this case contacted a retailer that he knows to ask about this issue and he told him that the filters do not slide as easy as reviews state.


----------



## npo717

My particular case the front filter slides more easily than the rear filter. You have to tilt it a good bit for it to slide though. I don't really see this as an issue as who tilts their computer about all the time? When moving mine I just take them off and put them inside the case if going any great distance.

The PSU is not padded. Sits flat on the bottom of the case. No rubber standoffs that I can remember.


----------



## kizwan

senna89,

^^ Yes, there is no protector rubber for the PSU. The filters can easily slide. If you do travel to LAN party a lot, you might want to put electrical tape or cellotape to prevent it from sliding.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *npo717*
> 
> My particular case the front filter slides more easily than the rear filter. You have to tilt it a good bit for it to slide though. *(1)* I don't really see this as an issue as who tilts their computer about all the time? When moving mine I just take them off and put them inside the case if going any great distance.
> *(2)*The PSU is not padded. Sits flat on the bottom of the case. No rubber standoffs that I can remember.


two things
1. People who ride roller coasters and use their PCs at the same time.
2. Its the C70, EVERYTHING IS METAL, FOR MEN. (OCN Joke of the month?)

but seriously, a good PSU wont need rubber padding. and the slide problem can be easily fixed with tape.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> I have some questions about it :
> 1 ) The bottom dust filters still slip away too easily ( weak attachment ) ? some reviews say that its sufficient to tilt a little the case and the filters slip away, it's true ?
> 2 ) And there are protector rubbers around the PSU ?


Yeap, really easily but who cares. So many easy fixes it's a non issue..

Rubber protectors not needed.


----------



## senna89

the case is 100% metal or not ? Is the front mask in Metal or plastic ?


----------



## kizwan

It's more like 99% metal. The front; _"a metal mesh part with hexagon shaped openings"_.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

The only plastic pieces on the case:
-All three dust filters
-Hard drive cages
-Power and reset buttons
-Connectors for front panel power/reset/headphone/mic/usb cables.


----------



## Shtomper

Does any one have the dimensions of the plastic side panel, I think im going to get this case and replace it wiht some smoked gray acrylic, because the 2 side mous fans on that acrylic looks horrible imo.


----------



## Dimensionz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shtomper*
> 
> Does any one have the dimensions of the plastic side panel, I think im going to get this case and replace it wiht some smoked gray acrylic, because the 2 side mous fans on that acrylic looks horrible imo.


Yeah I want to know that exact same thing. Going to replace my side panel with smoked acrylic too


----------



## Shtomper

What colour were you thinking? I was thinking either a black or gray tint which is very light then I already have a RGB 2M strip of leds for the inside, I think the tinted acrylic looks much nicer than clear, I was also considering trying out some of this Vario Acrylic which is meant to sort of change tint as you look at it from different angles....????? SO that will be intresting.


----------



## funfortehfun

Are the feet on this case removable? I was thinking of buying this case, and if the feet were removable, it would fit in my desk (495mm height, the C70 is roughly 500mm tall).
Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shtomper*
> 
> Does any one have the dimensions of the plastic side panel, I think im going to get this case and replace it wiht some smoked gray acrylic, because the 2 side mous fans on that acrylic looks horrible imo.


You can find the measurement here. I will try to confirm this tomorrow when I have a chance. Also picture of the screws.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> Are the feet on this case removable? I was thinking of buying this case, and if the feet were removable, it would fit in my desk (495mm height, the C70 is roughly 500mm tall).
> Any help would be appreciated!


The feets are permanently attached to the casing using rivets.


----------



## Shtomper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> You can find the measurement here. I will try to confirm this tomorrow when I have a chance. Also picture of the screws.
> The feets are permanently attached to the casing using rivets.


Thanks very much! I think im going to order about 5 bits, all in different colours and types including fluorescent green. You think 3mm or is 5mm ont he stock?


----------



## Donald Trump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> Are the feet on this case removable? I was thinking of buying this case, and if the feet were removable, it would fit in my desk (495mm height, the C70 is roughly 500mm tall).
> Any help would be appreciated!


They're not exactly feet, more like a bar. Anyways, no I don't think they can be removed w/o cutting but I could be wrong.


----------



## senna89

the microphored holes in the plexyglass window is not a dust source ?


----------



## RKTGX95

Have anyone seen the PPCS's C70 water-cooled edition ?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shtomper*
> 
> Thanks very much! I think im going to order about 5 bits, all in different colours and types including fluorescent green. You think 3mm or is 5mm ont he stock?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khrull*
> 
> 33,5cm X 31,5cm on the inside, so with the part where the screws go though.


I confirmed this measurement is correct. The stock side window is 0.2cm thick. If we take into account the screws height, it is 0.7cm thick.

(source: techpowerup.com)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> the microphored holes in the plexyglass window is not a dust source ?


In my case, dust coming from top.


----------



## Shtomper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Khrull*
> 
> 33,5cm X 31,5cm on the inside, so with the part where the screws go though.
> 
> 
> 
> I confirmed this measurement is correct. The stock side window is 0.2cm thick. If we take into account the screws height, it is 0.7cm thick.
> (source: techpowerup.com)
> 
> In my case, dust coming from top.
Click to expand...

+rep, thanks very much mate, much appreciated!


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> Have anyone seen the PPCS's C70 water-cooled edition ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Had not seen that but am not a fan.

Bought a NZXT Switch 810 for my second build today. Hate it. Wish I bought another C70. C70 all metal design and just the way it's put togeather is soo much nicer than all other cases at the moment. Just pissed off Corsair didn't tweak to layout ever so slightly to allow a 240mm on the bottom and a 360mm at the top.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sexparty*
> 
> Had not seen that but am not a fan.
> Bought a NZXT Switch 810 for my second build today. Hate it. Wish I bought another C70. C70 all metal design and just the way it's put togeather is soo much nicer than all other cases at the moment. Just pissed off Corsair didn't tweak to layout ever so slightly to allow a 240mm on the bottom and a 360mm at the top.


you can do a 240 at the bottom, you just need to choose carefully your rad and PSU.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> you can do a 240 at the bottom, you just need to choose carefully your rad and PSU.


I just built up a C70 with a 140mm and a 1000w 180mm PSU in the bottom and there is no way I can see a 240mm working. I'm racking my brain trying to find a way to do it but I don't think I can do it with my parts or do it cleanly.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sexparty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> you can do a 240 at the bottom, you just need *to choose carefully your rad and PSU*.
> 
> 
> 
> I just built up a C70 with a 140mm and a 1000w 180mm PSU in the bottom and there is no way I can see a 240mm working. I'm racking my brain trying to find a way to do it but I don't think I can do it *with my parts* or do it cleanly.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

as i tried to say, if you do a loop on a new build then you need to chose a 160mm PSU at the maximum and a short rad. (like for example the XSPC RX 240 rad is 286mm long while the EX version is 275mm long, thats a big difference in this case)

btw, your loop is still awesome!


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donald Trump*
> 
> Sorry for the absolutely horrible light but here it is, you can blame whoever stole my phone and left me with a crappy webcam that won't stabalize
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give a little explanation on how to do it. To mount the HDD, put your HDD in one of the trays it comes with and cut the little clips at the end off. On the bottom of the tray theres 2 holes, pick one and run a zip tie through and connect it to the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the H100, I simply used zip ties on the front fan holes since they didn't line up and just pulled them as tight as they could go.


Could I get some more pictures of this and how much room there is with the rad in there. I think I'm going to take back my NZXT switch 810 and do this to a C70 instead.


----------



## Donald Trump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sexparty*
> 
> Could I get some more pictures of this and how much room there is with the rad in there. I think I'm going to take back my NZXT switch 810 and do this to a C70 instead.


Hey, sure thing it's 2:49am so I have to wait until I get better lighting and then I'll get you some pictures


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donald Trump*
> 
> Hey, sure thing it's 2:49am so I have to wait until I get better lighting and then I'll get you some pictures


Legend, thank you.

My brother measured and had around 286mm of room so I'm thinking a 275mm Koolance 2x120mm rad with fittings should fit in, as long as the raised part of the optical bays and bottom of the case dont get in the way too much. Just not sure which way to secure it to the front of case because the folds of metal from the fan holes prevent anything from sitting flush against the front. How'd you get a round this.

Is the only way to get it to sit flush dremmeling those bits of metal off and drilling new holes or sticking it there with double sided tape?


----------



## nyk20z3




----------



## kizwan

Welcome to the club!







I read you're going to upgrade to full WC. Please post pictures here when you get a chance.


----------



## nyk20z3

I will bro i am going to order some parts tonight..

Sexparty do you think i can get away with running 2x240 rads and a single 120mm rad on 1 loop ?

I am planning on running a 240 on the roof which comes with the XSPC WC kit + another 240 rad mounted on the rear of the case + a single 120mm rad mounted on the floor of the case.


----------



## npo717

I'm going to be adding a 120 radiator to the rear exhaust of mine sometime this week/weekend. Will have 2 x 240 and 1 x 120 for radiators. Have the radiator in already, just need the time to do it.


----------



## nyk20z3

I would love to see pics of your progress so i can follow your lead and see how you will get the tubing in too the case with no kinks.

What brand rads are you going with ?


----------



## npo717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> I would love to see pics of your progress so i can follow your lead and see how you will get the tubing in too the case with no kinks.
> What brand rads are you going with ?


Check out my build log in my sig. Has all my parts and pieces. I'll be updating it with my 120 when I get around to it. All my rads are XSPC. As stated in this thread, you'll want to use short 240mm radiators and a 160mm psu if going modular. It would be a tight fit. If using non modular (like what I have) you can use a 180mm psu and the larger 240mm radiators. Tight fit but as you will see, it does work. I would say a 180mm modular and a 240mm radiator is a no go though. Just not enough space.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> I will bro i am going to order some parts tonight..
> Sexparty do you think i can get away with running 2x240 rads and a single 120mm rad on 1 loop ?
> I am planning on running a 240 on the roof which comes with the XSPC WC kit + another 240 rad mounted on the rear of the case + a single 120mm rad mounted on the floor of the case.


Yeah of course. Can't see that much radiator being needed though?

You want 120mm of radiator for each component with an extra 120mm for extra cooling. 2x 240mm for CPU and SLI reccomended. So unless you've got tri SLI it's not needed but you'll be hard pressed fitting that much rad into that case along with a PSU big enough to power that system.


----------



## nyk20z3

I ended up going with the XSPC EX240 Multiport Dual 120mm Low Profile Split Fin Radiator for the rear since 2x240 seems like more then enough to fit my needs.

I also ordered another twin pack of the http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181027 which i have on my H100 right now and the quality and performance is great.

I am still undecided on a res/pump but other then that the only thing left is fittings,tubing,thermal paste,fluid.

Parts ordered today -

XSPC RayStorm High Performance Acetal CPU Liquid Cooling Block

XSPC Razor nVidia GTX 680 Full Coverage VGA Block X2 - On back order and should be back in stock shortly

XSPC Razor SLI High Flow Bridge

XSPC EX240 Crossflow Dual 120mm Low Profile Split Fin Radiator

XSPC EX240 Multiport Dual 120mm Low Profile Split Fin Radiator

ModRight XXXL Noise Dampening


----------



## nyk20z3

I have decided on a pump and res after pondering a mounting location for the res all night.

I have come to the conclusion that the best way would be a Bay mounted res since the only other option would have been to mount it to the HD cage. My PCI-E cables are also in the way + i didn't want to drill in to the HG cage just to mount the res there so i overall decided against it.

XSPC Dual 5.25" Bay Reservoir w/ Blue LED Light

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13883/ex-res-299/XSPC_Dual_525_Bay_Reservoir_w_Blue_LED_Light_-_Clear_Silver_Black.html?id=dNkGZmNb&mv_pc=1149

I am also going to mount the pump on the floor of the case oppose to mounting it inside the res just because i think i would prefer that look more.

Swiftech MCP655™ 12v Water Pump w/ Speed Control and 3/8" Conversion Kit -With a black sleeved cable option

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/6190/ex-pmp-54/Swiftech_MCP655_12v_Water_Pump_w_Speed_Control_and_38_Conversion_Kit_317_GPH.html?id=dNkGZmNb&mv_pc=973


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> I have decided on a pump and res after pondering a mounting location for the res all night.
> I have come to the conclusion that the best way would be a Bay mounted res since the only other option would have been to mount it to the HD cage. My PCI-E cables are also in the way + i didn't want to drill in to the HG cage just to mount the res there so i overall decided against it.
> XSPC Dual 5.25" Bay Reservoir w/ Blue LED Light
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13883/ex-res-299/XSPC_Dual_525_Bay_Reservoir_w_Blue_LED_Light_-_Clear_Silver_Black.html?id=dNkGZmNb&mv_pc=1149
> I am also going to mount the pump on the floor of the case oppose to mounting it inside the res just because i think i would prefer that look more.
> Swiftech MCP655™ 12v Water Pump w/ Speed Control and 3/8" Conversion Kit -With a black sleeved cable option
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/6190/ex-pmp-54/Swiftech_MCP655_12v_Water_Pump_w_Speed_Control_and_38_Conversion_Kit_317_GPH.html?id=dNkGZmNb&mv_pc=973


XSPC fan aey.

Honestly think the only place for a pump/res with a 60mm thick 240 radiator on the bottom is the optical bay.

Bought mine today and threw my parts in it, just need to get my watercooling and jam it all in there. Will buy my three monitor surround set-up first though so should give me plenty of time to measure and dremmel everything to fit a 240 up the front.


----------



## npo717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> I have decided on a pump and res after pondering a mounting location for the res all night.
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that the best way would be a Bay mounted res since the only other option would have been to mount it to the HD cage. My PCI-E cables are also in the way + i didn't want to drill in to the HG cage just to mount the res there so i overall decided against it.
> 
> XSPC Dual 5.25" Bay Reservoir w/ Blue LED Light
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13883/ex-res-299/XSPC_Dual_525_Bay_Reservoir_w_Blue_LED_Light_-_Clear_Silver_Black.html?id=dNkGZmNb&mv_pc=1149
> 
> I am also going to mount the pump on the floor of the case oppose to mounting it inside the res just because i think i would prefer that look more.
> 
> Swiftech MCP655™ 12v Water Pump w/ Speed Control and 3/8" Conversion Kit -With a black sleeved cable option
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/6190/ex-pmp-54/Swiftech_MCP655_12v_Water_Pump_w_Speed_Control_and_38_Conversion_Kit_317_GPH.html?id=dNkGZmNb&mv_pc=973


Why not go with the bay res + pump combo? I have the injection molded xspc reservoir and d5 and it works very well. Save space too.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RKTGX95

Not if useful, but should help most WC on a budget.


----------



## nyk20z3

Slight change of plans in hardware.

I ended up going with the following -

Bitspower Water Tank Z-Multi 150 Inline Reservoir

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9575/ex-res-156/Bitspower_Water_Tank_Z-Multi_150_Inline_Reservoir_BP-WTZM150P-BK.html?tl=g30c97s165&id=x2ReNWQU&mv_pc=30740

And i am still going with the Swiftech MCP655 but in this modified state -

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_201&products_id=33677

Also my Corsair SP120 High Performance Edition High Static Pressure twin pack came in and these will be for my rear 240 rad -

Airflow - 62.74 CFM
Static Pressure - 3.1 mm/H20
Sound Level - 35 dBA
Speed - 2350 RPM


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sexparty*
> 
> XSPC fan aey.
> Honestly think the only place for a pump/res with a 60mm thick 240 radiator on the bottom is the optical bay.
> Bought mine today and threw my parts in it, just need to get my watercooling and jam it all in there. Will buy my three monitor surround set-up first though so should give me plenty of time to measure and dremmel everything to fit a 240 up the front.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *npo717*
> 
> Why not go with the bay res + pump combo? I have the injection molded xspc reservoir and d5 and it works very well. Save space too.
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


I have seen people have issues mounting the dual bay res where they needed slight modification and i don't want to run it to that.

I bought the swifttech radbox so i am mounting 1 240 rad on the outside rear and another 240 on the roof of the case. I plan on mounting the Res against the HG cage with strong double sided low profile velcro which should hold well with the supplied brackets. I will have plenty of space left on the floor so i can mount the pump there and keep everything a fair distance from each other for perhaps a cleaner look.

Once all the hardware arrives next week i can dry fit stuff and figure out the best way to mount and run all the tubing and fittings..


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> I have seen people have issues mounting the dual bay res where they needed slight modification and i don't want to run it to that.
> I bought the swifttech radbox so i am mounting 1 240 rad on the outside rear and another 240 on the roof of the case. I plan on mounting the Res against the HG cage with strong double sided low profile velcro which should hold well with the supplied brackets. I will have plenty of space left on the floor so i can mount the pump there and keep everything a fair distance from each other for perhaps a cleaner look.
> Once all the hardware arrives next week i can dry fit stuff and figure out the best way to mount and run all the tubing and fittings..


Interesting place to fit the radiator. With all that room free'd up you'll have plenty of room to put the res wherever you want.


----------



## nyk20z3

Picked up some 1/2''IDx3/4''OD Primochill UV Green Tubing at Microcenter -










Just the few leds i have in the case are already doing a good job setting off this tubing so i am happy with that -


----------



## MotherFo

Is anyone having this issue: http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?p=591329#post591329


----------



## kizwan

Yes, if you use 2.5" HDD/SSD. With 2.5" HDD/SSD, you can secure them using the four mounting screw holes on the HDD tray but this will make them "shorter" than 3.5" HDD & connecting the SATA cable will be difficult impossible if there is a 3.5" HDD below it. This is also true if the 2.5" HDD/SSD at the third HDD tray.

I have 3 HDDs where one of it is 2.5" HDD. I need to put the 2.5" at the bottom HDD bay.

If the SSD come with mounting bracket, I think this will not be an issue.


----------



## nyk20z3

Random i know but i have decided to ditch this case and order a Corsair 800D so i can have a lot more room to work with.

I wanted more room and a full clear window which i cant get with this case currently so the 800D is the next best option for me and will provide the flexibility i have been looking for.


----------



## MotherFo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Yes, if you use 2.5" HDD/SSD. With 2.5" HDD/SSD, you can secure them using the four mounting screw holes on the HDD tray but this will make them "shorter" than 3.5" HDD & connecting the SATA cable will be difficult impossible if there is a 3.5" HDD below it. This is also true if the 2.5" HDD/SSD at the third HDD tray.
> I have 3 HDDs where one of it is 2.5" HDD. I need to put the 2.5" at the bottom HDD bay.
> If the SSD come with mounting bracket, I think this will not be an issue.


Thank you. This solved my issue. My Intel 80gb X-25 came with a mounting bracket, so I put that inside the plastic ones and mounted the drive and it fixed the spacing issue.

Thanks again!


----------



## kizwan

I'm glad able to help you.









I just found CORSAIR build log (dated Jun 2012, so I'm a month late







):-
http://www.corsair.com/en/blog/military-green-c70-build-log/


----------



## Bigm

Love this case. Buying one for my birthday present from my parents. Thinking of getting the arctic white version.


----------



## MotherFo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I'm glad able to help you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just found CORSAIR build log (dated Jun 2012, so I'm a month late
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ):-
> http://www.corsair.com/en/blog/military-green-c70-build-log/


Yep, that's basically what my system looks like.







I looked at it, but noticed he only put a single SSD in it


----------



## Bigm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigm*
> 
> Love this case. Buying one for my birthday present from my parents. Thinking of getting the arctic white version.


Ordered my white, should be here tomorrow.


----------



## kizwan

Congrats! Hope you enjoy the case.


----------



## HeliXpc

hey guys, just did a build in this case, loved it. Here is a video of it.






here is a picture gallery

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.409011522467725.81304.141515369217343&type=1


----------



## kizwan

Thanks! I added link to your YouTube video under Video Collections section at first post. Enjoy your C70 casing!


----------



## gruven

You can add me, I just put together a new build. I will post pics in the next day or so.


----------



## kizwan

Hi gruven,

Please fill-in this form. Thank you. Enjoy the casing!


----------



## gruven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Hi gruven,
> 
> Please fill-in this form. Thank you. Enjoy the casing!


Did already, before I posted.


----------



## kizwan

Thanks. The spreadsheet will automatically update.


----------



## Darco19

Hey all, I just wanted to ask those who replaced their original side panels a question - was it easy to get the window out? I'm really interested in getting a C70, but the fan grills, along with the slightly tinted look are putting me off, and I definitely wouldn't mind doing a bit of modding.
I saw some pictures (http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/Vengeance_C70/images/innerside1panel.jpg) but I'm not entirely sure what that means, is it simply the case of unscrewing it and then it comes off? Thanks in advance.


----------



## kizwan

Yes, just simply unscrewing it & it will come off. I have not removed it before but if I have a chance tomorrow, I will re-confirmed again. It doesn't look like something else, e.g. glue, holding it beside the screws.


----------



## npo717

For anyone interested, my build is going to be featured in a Micro Center blog next month.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kizwan

That is great. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## JGStonedRaider

Ladies and Gentleman the Corsair C70 Vengeance in Arctic White[/b]









By jgstonedraider at 2012-08-04









By jgstonedraider at 2012-08-04









By jgstonedraider at 2012-08-04









By jgstonedraider at 2012-08-04

*Anti vibration grommits...AWESOME!!!*









By jgstonedraider at 2012-08-04









By jgstonedraider at 2012-08-04









By jgstonedraider at 2012-08-04









By jgstonedraider at 2012-08-04









By jgstonedraider at 2012-08-04









By jgstonedraider at 2012-08-04









By jgstonedraider at 2012-08-04









By jgstonedraider at 2012-08-04









By jgstonedraider at 2012-08-04









By jgstonedraider at 2012-08-04

*And that....Is where I am with that...until the 22nd of August when I am getting me a WC loop







*


----------



## kizwan

White case does look great.







I see several owner like to removed front dust filter. I'm might doing the same thing for better airflow. I'm running all three case fans at highest speed 24/7.


----------



## RB Snake

Just got this sweet case. The Gunmetal Black version.

I have a non-modular power supply, any tips for routing the unused cables, my Corsair TX650W-v2, sure has a lot to be hidden away, atm they just tied up in bunch at the bottom of the case. Any other tips or things I should know?


----------



## JGStonedRaider

My advice having just done a build with a non modular PSS...Stuff the b***ers where ever you can.


----------



## thestache

Good to see more cases floating around.

My brothers C70 is up and running and perfect so now it's time for mine. Will have close to identical specs and water cooling loop with some small changes and a lot more class because it's mine.









Have most of the parts and it's up and running but need to change the GTX 690 to EVGA GTX 680 4GB SLI because the GTX 690 doesn't have enough VRAM for my new surround monitor set-up and upgrade a few parts before I install the water cooling but will be like this. Ordering all the fans and rads and starting this week. Hopefully my GTX 690 sells because that's the only thing that will delay it.




Intel i7 3930K CPU
ASUS X79 Sabertooth Moteherboard
Corsair Domination Platinum 16GB 1866Mhz RAM
EVGA GeForce GTX 680 4GB SLI
ASUS Xonar ROG Phoebus
Corsair Force 3 SSD 60GB
Corsair Force GS 180GB SSD
Western Digital VelociRaptor 300GB HDD
ASUS DVD-RW Burner

Koolance CPU-370SI CPU Block
Koolance X79 Sabertooth Motherboard Blocks
Koolance COV-RP450 Pump Nozzle and Reservior Base
Koolance PMP-450 Pump
Koolance Reservoir Body, 60x50mm
Koolance Reservoir Top with Fill Port 60mm
Koolance GTX 680 Waterblocks
Koolance 1402V Radiator 2x140mm 30FPI
Koolance 720V Radiator 2x120mm 30FPI
Monsoon Compression Fittings

Cougar Vortex PWM 120mm fans
Cougar Vortex 140mm fans
Cooler Master SickleFlow 120mm fans
NZXT Sentry Mesh fan controllers

Watercooling loop will be like this:



So pretty much the same as the build I built for my brother but with a 240mm rad up the front in push/pull, the same pump mounted on the floor of the case facing the window with right angle fittings on it, quick dossconnects after the 240mm rad and before the pump, better fans and motherboard blocks because his X79 Sabertooth gets seriously hot (hits the 80deg alarm in prime after 20min) while his CPU is always cool. So just a little mroe refined and better suited to surround gaming than single monitor 120hz gaming.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RB Snake*
> 
> Just got this sweet case. The Gunmetal Black version.
> I have a non-modular power supply, any tips for routing the unused cables, my Corsair TX650W-v2, sure has a lot to be hidden away, atm they just tied up in bunch at the bottom of the case. Any other tips or things I should know?


Tie them up at the back of the case wherever you can. Not much you can do mate.


----------



## bobcarrizal




----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darco19*
> 
> Hey all, I just wanted to ask those who replaced their original side panels a question - was it easy to get the window out? I'm really interested in getting a C70, but the fan grills, along with the slightly tinted look are putting me off, and I definitely wouldn't mind doing a bit of modding.
> I saw some pictures (http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/Vengeance_C70/images/innerside1panel.jpg) but I'm not entirely sure what that means, is it simply the case of unscrewing it and then it comes off? Thanks in advance.


I want to confirmed again, just simply removing the screws & it will come off easily.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RB Snake*
> 
> Just got this sweet case. The Gunmetal Black version.
> I have a non-modular power supply, any tips for routing the unused cables, my Corsair TX650W-v2, sure has a lot to be hidden away, atm they just tied up in bunch at the bottom of the case. Any other tips or things I should know?


This is how I arranged the PSU cables, including the unused one. I positioned the PSU with the FAN at the bottom. This way the cables are near the rubber grommet.




Close-up pics:-



There are a lot of that thing you can use to tie the cables using cable/zip tie:-


----------



## linkin93

Sign me up, C70 green. Pics in a tad...


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobcarrizal*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welcome to the club! I hope you enjoy the C70 casing.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93*
> 
> Sign me up, C70 green. Pics in a tad...


You can fill-in the form (link at first post). If you already registered using the form, the spreadsheet will automatically update (update interval in a couple of minutes).


----------



## linkin93

And one more of the sexy RAM


----------



## triptyck

new c70 owner, and i'm looking to upgrade the stock fans setup.exhaust 120mm i'll be swapping for an AF120. the two intake 120's mounted just behind the drive cages, i wanted to swap for AF120s as well. however, i was thinking of moving then forward to the front bezel for better airflow, as cpu temps are running high. since the HDD cage interrupts airflow, if i did mount two 120mm fans in front, would SP120s be better suited to this restricted space?

i'll be adding a top exhaust 120, possibly a side 120. Right now, i'm wondering if anyone has advice on whether SP120s or AF120s would be better suited as front fans in front if the HDD cages.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *triptyck*
> 
> new c70 owner, and i'm looking to upgrade the stock fans setup.exhaust 120mm i'll be swapping for an AF120. the two intake 120's mounted just behind the drive cages, i wanted to swap for AF120s as well. however, i was thinking of moving then forward to the front bezel for better airflow, as cpu temps are running high. since the HDD cage interrupts airflow, if i did mount two 120mm fans in front, would SP120s be better suited to this restricted space?
> i'll be adding a top exhaust 120, possibly a side 120. Right now, i'm wondering if anyone has advice on whether SP120s or AF120s would be better suited as front fans in front if the HDD cages.


The new corsair fans suck. So don't buy them at all.

If you want attractive fans that are sub 20db and as powerful if not more then try cougar vortex pwm fans which is what I'm using or Coolermaster sickleflow which I'm also using (perform the same but less attractive and cheap.)

The HHD cages ruin airflow and I would reccomend you remove them completely. Run x2 fans in the bezel and store your HHDs in the optical bag slots or behind the case. Then one or two more intake fans at the front from the bottom.

Always get a really strong exhast fan for the back especially if using a air cooler for the CPU and consider bigger 140mm fans for the top exhaust.


----------



## alcal

SIGN ME UP!!! XD

Loving the case. I managed to fit an H100 with full push pull (haven't taken pics of that yet though) with a bit of squeezing. The watercooling tubing that I wrapped around the h100 tubes looks much better in normal light, but washes to a kind of orange when photographed with flash. I give myself a 6/10 with cables so I'm not gonna take many pictures emphasizing those XD


----------



## kizwan

That is nice setup you have there. Welcome to the club!







You can fill-in the form at first post. If you already has, the spreadsheet will automatically update every 5 minutes.


----------



## Gahstly

Count me in









I upgraded from the Corsair 300R, I loved that case but it was a little on the plain side. I plan on upgrading my motherboard soon. I originally bought an Asrock Z77 Extreme4 but it came DoA and the P8Z77-LE was all my local computer store had in stock at the time. In the pictures my heat probes are not set up, so it's just reading mostly ambient.


----------



## alcal

So I was trying to mod me up an acrylic window because the honeycomb holes were bothering me to no end. It turns out that acrylic is a miserable substance to work with and cracks and splinters if you look at it funny, so I gave up on that and just decided to flip my existing window around so that it would allow better sight of the mobo/business side of the computer as opposed to the hdd cages. It's a pretty simple adjustment (Not worth calling a mod) but here's a picture of the result for me.



I suspect that airflow may have suffered a little, as the push pull over the hdd cages will probably leak out of the window now, but I think it may be worth it.

anyways, just wanted to let people frustrated with the window know that this is at least a partial solution.


----------



## Gahstly

alcal have you seen this video?


----------



## konoii

I removed my top hard drive cage and moved my SSD's down to my bottom cage. I ran into the issue many are facing when trying to plug in a right angle sata cable. I kinda solved that problem by flipping my SSD's up side down lol.


----------



## alcal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gahstly*
> 
> alcal have you seen this video?


No I hadn't. Thanks for the link









That's actually exactly what I was doing except my drill bit kept shattering the acrylic. I guess I should have found some lexan instead but my local hardware store didn't have any.


----------



## blackend

HER IS MY SYSTEM 4 WAY SLI GTX 670


----------



## blackend

1 PC GTX 680 4 WAY SLI WITH I7 3930K ASUS RAMPAGE IV EXTREAM((MIDDEL))
2 PC GTX 670 4 WAY SLI WITH I7 3930K ASUS RAMPAGE IV EXTREAM((RIGHT ))
3 PC GTX 590 SLI WITH I7 3930K ASUS SUBERTOOTH ((LEFT))


----------



## kizwan

Wow! Lot of GPU powers in those rigs.







If I have 4-way SLI, I might need very powerful & expensive case fans to keep them and temp in the case low @35C ambient.


----------



## ChrisTahoe

Made the switch! Still bleeding the system. Here is what it looks like!


----------



## arod15891

hey guys this my build. I posted before a while back but I made some changes since then. I removed the ugly screen with a nice clean acrylic. Also added some lighting and more ram.
I would like to thank npo717. He gave me good tips and explanation on how to replace the acrylic. So npo717 thank you very much.









I have a question. Is is safe to remove the front filter? I want to remove it so that i can get better airflow. Also if it safe how do you remove it? Seems like a silly question but I want to make sure I do it right without breaking it.

I hope you guys like it.
PS I want to water cool my system but I have no idea how to and I am a bit scared. I will check it out though.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arod15891*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey guys this my build. I posted before a while back but I made some changes since then. I removed the ugly screen with a nice clean acrylic. Also added some lighting and more ram.
> I would like to thank npo717. He gave me good tips and explanation on how to replace the acrylic. So npo717 thank you very much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question. Is is safe to remove the front filter? I want to remove it so that i can get better airflow. Also if it safe how do you remove it? Seems like a silly question but I want to make sure I do it right without breaking it.
> I hope you guys like it.
> PS I want to water cool my system but I have no idea how to and I am a bit scared. I will check it out though.


Don't be scared its easy. Just very expensive.

Yeah it comes off bu releasing little clips. Look hard enough and you'll see them/figure it out. Of course it's safe to take it off just pointless. The air flow benefit does not outweigh dust being blown into your case.


----------



## arod15891

thanks for your input. Also thanks for taking the time for helping me earlier with the acrylic.
One more thing. where can i check online to learn how to water cool a system in detail. I have no idea how it actually works and I would like to learn what needs to be done and what to buy. since I have no idea what i need to buy.
thanks again. Hope you like my build sir.


----------



## Shtomper

Just oredered my case, i wont be using them for long but is the 3 fans included pwm 4 pin? Thanks.


----------



## ChrisTahoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shtomper*
> 
> Just oredered my case, i wont be using them for long but is the 3 fans included pwm 4 pin? Thanks.


No, they are just standard 3-pin


----------



## arod15891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackend*
> 
> 1 PC GTX 680 4 WAY SLI WITH I7 3930K ASUS RAMPAGE IV EXTREAM((MIDDEL))
> 2 PC GTX 670 4 WAY SLI WITH I7 3930K ASUS RAMPAGE IV EXTREAM((RIGHT ))
> 3 PC GTX 590 SLI WITH I7 3930K ASUS SUBERTOOTH ((LEFT))


do you mind telling me how much did you put down on the center rig?
GREAT BUILDS BTW!
EDIT: Grammer


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arod15891*
> 
> thanks for your input. Also thanks for taking the time for helping me earlier with the acrylic.
> One more thing. where can i check online to learn how to water cool a system in detail. I have no idea how it actually works and I would like to learn what needs to be done and what to buy. since I have no idea what i need to buy.
> thanks again. Hope you like my build sir.


No worries, if you can wait a few days I'll write up everything you need to know I just have a messed up thumb at the moment because was bitten by a spider yesterday and can't use it at the moment. Awkward to type.

But let me know what your budget would be and I'll try help you.


----------



## Shtomper

Thanks


----------



## Baldyl0cks

Hi All,

Just finished my build, nothing impressive stat wise, just a ~$1000 upgrade and threw in my old graphics card.

I've modded the window with a clear acrylic pane and put in sound activated cold cathodes with a LED ram mod.


----------



## kizwan

Welcome to OCN & welcome to the club!


----------



## LochMcG

Hey guys,

Been a member of OCN for a while but here's my first post! This is my C70 Green I've been working on when I have the time. I've stealthed the CD drive, replaced the stock fans, painted the plastic pieces and just gotta get all the components in there now. I had been working on a clear side window but once it was complete I tore off the protective film to find a lot of scratches I wasn't happy about, so I just used the stock one for now. Maybe I'll try buff some of the scratches out but we'll see. Wish Corsair would make an official replacement window







.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LochMcG*
> 
> Hey guys,
> Been a member of OCN for a while but here's my first post! This is my C70 Green I've been working on when I have the time. I've stealthed the CD drive, replaced the stock fans, painted the plastic pieces and just gotta get all the components in there now. I had been working on a clear side window but once it was complete I tore off the protective film to find a lot of scratches I wasn't happy about, so I just used the stock one for now. Maybe I'll try buff some of the scratches out but we'll see. Wish Corsair would make an official replacement window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Interesting colour scheme.

Keen to see how it turns out.


----------



## Akvavit

One more joining the ranks - pics will come at some point after work today (+ proof that you can in fact completely hide the green version using just one plant - more to follow)


Picture as promised - fun fact, the military green can be hidden using just one little plant - such an amazing green color it has!


----------



## Shtomper

So finally everything has arrived - except the case - gutted ;(
I know its meant to be the c70 pictures, but I thought I would share with you what i got so far -
The ram is so sexy, expensive but awesome....!


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shtomper*
> 
> So finally everything has arrived - except the case - gutted ;(
> I know its meant to be the c70 pictures, but I thought I would share with you what i got so far -
> The ram is so sexy, expensive but awesome....!


Should make a nice build.

What else is going in it? Also let us know how the RAM goes. I'll be getting some of the 1866 sticks myself once my watercoolings finished.


----------



## Shtomper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sexparty*
> 
> Should make a nice build.
> What else is going in it? Also let us know how the RAM goes. I'll be getting some of the 1866 sticks myself once my watercoolings finished.


Thanks - so - My AX 850
my older 2x590;s obviously not upgrading as they are still fine
3 ssd'd - 120gb
6hdd - 3 of them in raid0
ill be getting some more ram, and ofc ill let you know how they go, but when they arrived they are so nice, amazing finish.
Ill be getting some gelid solution green fans non led and 2 led green fan in front.
around the edge will be a rgb 200 led's strip, which cna be dimmed for more subtle lighting - I'm sick of to many leds, just want it subtle now, probably a white light or green nvidia themed.
Will also get fully sleeved black or white cables soon.
i7 3770k already installed as shown.

Oh and of course replacing the horrible window inside with a black tint, anyone know where to get black tinted acrylic in uk? I can only find grey ;( might look interesting?
The pc is only really because I need a new one for this house, my 2 2600k;s are going to the other house, and ill be getting 2 670's for them.
The theme of the pc, is to be quite simple and look sexy with the ram haha, just a mild led which can be changed color etc......
WIll post pics when case comes.


----------



## frankietown

hey guys! i am deciding on my first real gaming desktop case atm and decided on the corsair brand.

i'm starting to lean towards the c70, but how is it for just plain old air cooling? my other choices were 500r and 600t (which have tons of good reviews with good airflow). it seems like and lot of people here use this case for watercooling, so i was wondering if i didn't plan on buying watercooling would adding 2x 120mm top, 2x120mm front, and 2x120mm side be enough to cool everything?

thank you and have a great day!


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankietown*
> 
> hey guys! i am deciding on my first real gaming desktop case atm and decided on the corsair brand.
> i'm starting to lean towards the c70, but how is it for just plain old air cooling? my other choices were 500r and 600t (which have tons of good reviews with good airflow). it seems like and lot of people here use this case for watercooling, so i was wondering if i didn't plan on buying watercooling would adding 2x 120mm top, 2x120mm front, and 2x120mm side be enough to cool everything?
> thank you and have a great day!


It's great with good fans and the HDD cages taken out. They totally kill airflow.

As good as any of the best cases. Changing the fans in my case dropped the temps of my GTX 690 by 10deg.


----------



## frankietown

what kind of fans did you buy to replace them?


----------



## Mugen87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankietown*
> 
> what kind of fans did you buy to replace them?


Same question.

I have been looking at this case and following this thread to keep a tab on it. I will be doing air cooling also, and will be using 4 hard drives. So what is the problem with the hdd cage. Would it be possible to strip down the metal on the cage for better air flow.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LochMcG*
> 
> Hey guys,
> Been a member of OCN for a while but here's my first post! This is my C70 Green I've been working on when I have the time. I've stealthed the CD drive, replaced the stock fans, painted the plastic pieces and just gotta get all the components in there now. I had been working on a clear side window but once it was complete I tore off the protective film to find a lot of scratches I wasn't happy about, so I just used the stock one for now. Maybe I'll try buff some of the scratches out but we'll see. Wish Corsair would make an official replacement window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


That looks good. Welcome to the club! I hope you enjoy your case.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akvavit*
> 
> One more joining the ranks - pics will come at some point after work today (+ proof that you can in fact completely hide the green version using just one plant - more to follow)
> 
> Picture as promised - fun fact, the military green can be hidden using just one little plant - such an amazing green color it has!


















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankietown*
> 
> hey guys! i am deciding on my first real gaming desktop case atm and decided on the corsair brand.
> i'm starting to lean towards the c70, but how is it for just plain old air cooling? my other choices were 500r and 600t (which have tons of good reviews with good airflow). it seems like and lot of people here use this case for watercooling, so i was wondering if i didn't plan on buying watercooling would adding 2x 120mm top, 2x120mm front, and 2x120mm side be enough to cool everything?
> thank you and have a great day!


The stock fans somewhat OK. There's little to no difference on GPU temp between running it in open space & in the case (with one of the front fans blow air directly to GPU). I recommend replacing them with better fans, for example Noctua NF-P12-1300 or Scythe "GentleTyphoon" 120 mm (500 rpm, 800 rpm, 1150 rpm, 1450 rpm & 1850 rpm). Fitting two 120mm fans at the top is good idea & will help cooling too. FYI, the stock exhaust fan at the rear can go up to max ~2200 RPM & the two fans at the front can go up to max ~1100 RPM. However I don't know their CFM rating.

EDIT: You also can improved intake at the front by putting two 120mm fans in the front cover & removed the air filter. There are two HDD bays with each can fit 3 x 3.5" HDD. You might want put your HDD(s) in bottom bay only because they can hurt air flow. You want the top bay empty for better air flow. So, if you have more than 3 x HDDs, you might want to put them in optical drive bay.

Picture of the two intake fans & the HDD bays (source: Corsair):-


Picture of the front with front cover removed (source: AnandTech):-


----------



## Shtomper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankietown*
> 
> hey guys! i am deciding on my first real gaming desktop case atm and decided on the corsair brand.
> i'm starting to lean towards the c70, but how is it for just plain old air cooling? my other choices were 500r and 600t (which have tons of good reviews with good airflow). it seems like and lot of people here use this case for watercooling, so i was wondering if i didn't plan on buying watercooling would adding 2x 120mm top, 2x120mm front, and 2x120mm side be enough to cool everything?
> thank you and have a great day!


Yes that would be fine, but what are you running, water cooling? You might want a front one for hdd cooling.,


----------



## frankietown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shtomper*
> 
> Yes that would be fine, but what are you running, water cooling? You might want a front one for hdd cooling.,


i meant that i might not go with water cooling and all of those are just fans. i was just planning on it just being strictly air cooled and was wondering if the case itself had good air flow.

i plan on using either: 3770 or 3820 with a gtx 680 for this desktop.

what fan setups do you guys do? ive seen so far:

2 exhaust top
1 exhaust back
2 intake front
2 intake inside (attached to hdd bays)
2 intake side

would this be a good setup?

and how come a lot of you dont have fans on the side panel. is that just aesthetics? or is it bad to have airflow from there? or is it just not needed because the case is good?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> The stock fans somewhat OK. There's little to no difference on GPU temp between running it in open space & in the case (with one of the front fans blow air directly to GPU). I recommend replacing them with better fans, for example Noctua NF-P12-1300 or Scythe "GentleTyphoon" 120 mm (500 rpm, 800 rpm, 1150 rpm, 1450 rpm & 1850 rpm). Fitting two 120mm fans at the top is good idea & will help cooling too. FYI, the stock exhaust fan at the rear can go up to max ~2200 RPM & the two fans at the front can go up to max ~1100 RPM. However I don't know their CFM rating.
> EDIT: You also can improved intake at the front by putting two 120mm fans in the front cover & removed the air filter. There are two HDD bays with each can fit 3 x 3.5" HDD. You might want put your HDD(s) in bottom bay only because they can hurt air flow. You want the top bay empty for better air flow. So, if you have more than 3 x HDDs, you might want to put them in optical drive bay.


i see i see. i only have one jumbo ssd actually. i dont use much space i just play games and surf the net. i was thinking just placing the ssd somehow on the 5.25 drive bays and taking out all the hdds and placing a fan going intake on the floor instead. would this be a good idea?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankietown*
> 
> i see i see. i only have one jumbo ssd actually. i dont use much space i just play games and surf the net. i was thinking just placing the ssd somehow on the 5.25 drive bays and taking out all the hdds and placing a fan going intake on the floor instead. would this be a good idea?


Placing additional intake fan(s) on the floor will be good idea too. Removing the HDD bays also will eliminate any resistance & air flow will be much better (2 x intake fans at the front).


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugen87*
> 
> Same question.
> I have been looking at this case and following this thread to keep a tab on it. I will be doing air cooling also, and will be using 4 hard drives. So what is the problem with the hdd cage. Would it be possible to strip down the metal on the cage for better air flow.


Using cougar vortex fans. Best performance for sub 20db I can find. 120mm intakes front inside the bezel (don't remove dust cover), 120mm PWM version exhaust back attached to motherboard and set it up same as CPU fan (slow when CPU temp low, then fast when heats up), 140mm exhaust top.

Removed all HDD cages and put SSDs behind case with cables and mechanical HDD in optical bay. The time of assembling your HDDs in the optical bays out weighs the air flow loss of using the HDD cages ten fold so I'd throw them away.

I'm also using a custom watercooling loop.


----------



## frankietown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sexparty*
> 
> Using cougar vortex fans. Best performance for sub 20db I can find. 120mm intakes front inside the bezel (don't remove dust cover), 120mm PWM version exhaust back attached to motherboard and set it up same as CPU fan (slow when CPU temp low, then fast when heats up), 140mm exhaust top.
> Removed all HDD cages and put SSDs behind case with cables and mechanical HDD in optical bay. The time of assembling your HDDs in the optical bays out weighs the air flow loss of using the HDD cages ten fold so I'd throw them away.
> I'm also using a custom watercooling loop.


do you have any photos? would be great to see for a reference.


----------



## Shtomper

well, it has got good set up, you could use a static pressure x2 in the front and x2 in the hard drive cage, then 2 more fans if you like on the underneath, not essiantial though, then this will easily cool the 680, if your planning on using side mount fans that will help, but where i would change your set up, is by putting the 1 rear exhaust fan as an intake and onloy keeping thr top 2 fans as exhaustsa, therefore you crerate a strong positive pressure in the case. 3 exhausts really is overkill and yehj its a good airflow case - relativley.


----------



## UpsideDownAce

Has anyone done a build with an E-ATX motherboard in the C70? The case is perfect for me, and if it can fit an E-ATX in there, it would open up a lot more options for mobos!


----------



## kizwan

Unfortunately, you can't fitted E-ATX board in C70.


----------



## UpsideDownAce

Aww well that sucks. Are the mounting holes just not there for it?


----------



## kizwan

You can only fitted ATX or smaller board though. As shown in the pictures, there's no space to accommodate E-ATX board (board in the picture is ATX).




EDIT: Wait a sec. *blackend* successfully fitted ASUS RAMPAGE IV EXTREAM (E-ATX) in his C70. So, E-ATX board should be able to fit in C70. Probably there's enough clearance for E-ATX board.

E-ATX board in C70 (blackend):-


----------



## RB Snake

Nevermind... has been asked before.


----------



## Shtomper

Anyone know where to get black tinted acrylic in UK? Looked everywhere - even internet.............. ;(


----------



## gruven

No led's or lights anywhere yet, but this is my build so far. I had to use an adapter and flip one of the ssd hdds upside down to fit four in and remove one of the cages for better airflow. Worked out very well. Even with six fans, it is almost silent, until I start playing a game or compiling.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankietown*
> 
> do you have any photos? would be great to see for a reference.


Have many photos of my rig at the start of the thread. But here is one for reference and I can take a few of my new build if you'd like, it's still in-complete but also set-up better and easier to understand.


----------



## frankietown

here is my new bought baby! she's still empty, i'm holding out for the labor day sales









any advice on what good LED fan brands to get? i would get all noctua, but i want LEDs and a fan that is ~$10.


----------



## Darco19

Just got my C70 and it was amazing to build in. Can't wait to get a new acrylic window panel, as I'm not liking the tinted look and fan holes on the original one.


----------



## Akvavit

Well got the parts installed along with my new H100 - due to the none-modular PSU, the cabling is not perfect - this needs to get sorted at some point.

Next upgrade will likely be a 660 ti card or maybe 2 - if 2, then I will need a new mobo - suggestions to this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akvavit*
> 
> Well got the parts installed along with my new H100 - due to the none-modular PSU, the cabling is not perfect - this needs to get sorted at some point.
> Next upgrade will likely be a 660 ti card or maybe 2 - if 2, then I will need a new mobo - suggestions to this would be greatly appreciated.


Take ou the lower HHD bay and throw those items in your optical bays and mount fans for intake at the front for air flow. You can seriously increase your air flow and drop temps by removing those HDD cages.

Sabertooth or Formula motherboard.


----------



## Murray92589

I just got my case in today, I will upload some pics next week after the rest of my parts are in. I'm a new member here, and reading through this thread helped me decide to go with this case. it is quite a bit bigger then my previous case. I am really liking it so far.


----------



## Akvavit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sexparty*
> 
> Take ou the lower HHD bay and throw those items in your optical bays and mount fans for intake at the front for air flow. You can seriously increase your air flow and drop temps by removing those HDD cages.
> Sabertooth or Formula motherboard.


Thanks for the suggestion - currently there are 3 HDDs and one SSD in there - but maybe if I install the SSD some other way, then I could remove one of the cages. There is 1 fan in front of each of the cages, so would the bottom or the top of those cages be the ideal one to remove for the sake of the GFX temp?


----------



## Shtomper

Probs remove the top one for the gpu.


----------



## Akvavit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shtomper*
> 
> Probs remove the top one for the gpu.


Done (3M foam tape to the rescue) - hope this will keep the 560 ti under 75c when in games...


----------



## Shtomper

Didn't want to show it off until its completley done, still waiting for my drill so I can attach my tinnted window, but this is it so far guys. Pick a color - any color.


----------



## Shtomper

By the way, anyone know how to put a 3.5 inch card reader in, I got no adapter.


----------



## Murray92589

Finally got all my upgrades done for the moment, here is my case!





cable management was a nightmare...


front panel


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akvavit*
> 
> Done (3M foam tape to the rescue) - hope this will keep the 560 ti under 75c when in games...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Is that you put yourself or did it came with your casing?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shtomper*
> 
> Didn't want to show it off until its completley done, still waiting for my drill so I can attach my tinnted window, but this is it so far guys. Pick a color - any color.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I like the blue one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murray92589*
> 
> Finally got all my upgrades done for the moment, here is my case!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cable management was a nightmare...
> 
> 
> 
> front panel


Looking good. I have the same Blu-ray drive. I like the look of that fan controller - what brand is that?


----------



## Arni90

Here's mine:









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kizwan

The black & white theme does looking good. The tubes to the res are short, eh? I'm thinking draining your WC must be difficult.

Mine pretty dull, almost all black. I might get white sleeved cables.


----------



## Murray92589

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Akvavit*
> 
> Looking good. I have the same Blu-ray drive. I like the look of that fan controller - what brand is that?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I haven't tested the blu-ray yet, I still have VGA monitors lol. I didn't realize I couldn't play BR with them, Oh well just gives me another excuse to upgrade. The fan controler is a Scythe KM04-BK. I really like it, the colors are good, its bright but not too bright.
Click to expand...


----------



## welshmouse

so after my bitfenix prodigy build fell through, I have been deciding on a new case. I have settled on the c70 (it was a toss up between this and the 650d). Hopefully someone can answer some questions though.

I really dislike the mesh on the side window, but noticed another user flipped it around so its on the opposite side. does anyone now if you could just rotate it 90 degrees so both grilles are on the bottom? (can't tell if its square..)

Whats the word on fan layout? I'm unsure yet weather I'm getting a h100 or a megahalems, but it seems hard to decide on good fan layout. I will probably use a lian-li adapter in the 3 5.25 inch bays to add another fan, so will essentially have 3 intakes up the front. I could then also switch the back exhaust to intake and have the h100 as exhaust. is this too much positive pressure?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshmouse*
> 
> I really dislike the mesh on the side window, but noticed another user flipped it around so its on the opposite side. does anyone now if you could just rotate it 90 degrees so both grilles are on the bottom? (can't tell if its square..)


It's not square. Measurement of the mesh window is 33.5cm x 31.5cm (approximately). I think you still can do it with little mod. This picture a bit blurry but I think it might be able to help you a little bit.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshmouse*
> 
> Whats the word on fan layout? I'm unsure yet weather I'm getting a h100 or a megahalems, but it seems hard to decide on good fan layout. I will probably use a lian-li adapter in the 3 5.25 inch bays to add another fan, so will essentially have 3 intakes up the front. I could then also switch the back exhaust to intake and have the h100 as exhaust. is this too much positive pressure?


To improved air flow, you can put one or two 120mm fans at bottom, as intake. To fit two 120mm fans, you will need to removed the bottom hdd cage though. At the front, you can fit up to 4 x 120mm fans; where 2 x 120mm fans in the front cover & the other 2 x 120mm fans behind the hdd cages.

I think operating the fan at the back as intake will be good idea too. It can suck in fresh air which will be useful for cooling the CPU/RAM area. It's hard to get positive pressure in this case since it have a lot of holes at the back though.

The HDD cages seems constricting air flow but comparing my GPU temperature when under load, when running in open air vs. in the case, there is little to no difference at all. So, it's not too bad. I only have one GPU though. Each HDD cages can fit 3 HDDs where I only have two HDDs in the top cage (the middle tray is empty). The top cage is directly behind the GPU (or first GPU for SLI/CFX setup). If all three trays are occupied, it will hurt air flow.


----------



## welshmouse

thanks for the input. I will see what I can do about flipping the window once I get my case.

I guess the two front mounted intakes won't actually move that much air, so having only two proper exhausts should be a good balance of airflow.

Unrelated, but do you have a suggestion on cpu cooler? I really want to stick with an all black theme, so it will either be black megahalems or a h100. whe eI am, the h100 is almost twice the cost though... $130 compared to $230.


----------



## kizwan

I like H100 because my rig look "cleaner". I don't like over-size air cooler. The H100 a bit expensive but the price is all right to me, not too expensive. I'd suggest H100 but if you're unlucky you can get a "grinding" one. Mine running silently except the fans but it's not too loud (medium setting) though. H100 does works great in cooling the CPU. The H100 stock fans really good (high static pressure & high air flow):-

Fan speed: 1300 - 2600RPM
Fan airflow: 46 - 92 CFM
Fan dBA: 22 - 39 dBA
Fan static pressure: 1.6 - 7.7mm/H20
With H100 it's almost zero maintenance. The only thing you need to do is clean the dust on the radiator every 2 or 3 months. I just use a small brush.


----------



## welshmouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I like H100 because my rig look "cleaner". I don't like over-size air cooler. The H100 a bit expensive but the price is all right to me, not too expensive. I'd suggest H100 but if you're unlucky you can get a "grinding" one. Mine running silently except the fans but it's not too loud (medium setting) though. H100 does works great in cooling the CPU. The H100 stock fans really good (high static pressure & high air flow):-
> 
> Fan speed: 1300 - 2600RPM
> Fan airflow: 46 - 92 CFM
> Fan dBA: 22 - 39 dBA
> Fan static pressure: 1.6 - 7.7mm/H20
> With H100 it's almost zero maintenance. The only thing you need to do is clean the dust on the radiator every 2 or 3 months. I just use a small brush.


I am leaning toward the h100. its just quite an inflated price here. I could actually buy an XSPC raystorm kit for just 20 dollars more than the h100. But i've done water before, and its too much hassle.
That's why i'm starting to feel I should just get the megahalems though. Quite a bit cheaper, and that money that can be spent elsewhere (new ram for instance..)


----------



## kizwan

H100 performance is similar to high-end air cooler. Yeah, megahalems should do just fine. You can spent that money for new ram or SSD.

BTW, my XSPC Raystorm will be arriving end of next week (hopefully). From reading I know it's too much of hassle but I like to experience it myself.







I'm not going to assemble it right away because I still need to change some items to better one like the tube.


----------



## ttimefifty

I have this case and I'm using a Corsair h80 in the rear. I just bought a 140mm fan to use as an exhaust out the top of the case. Where should i put it? Towards the front or back?

Thanks


----------



## kizwan

The H80 fan works as exhaust right? I think use the 140mm fan as intake. It will suck in fresh air from outside, useful in cooling VRM & CPU area. Mount it towards the back.

If H80 fan works as intake, then the 140mm fan should work as exhaust.


----------



## vercomtech

I'm contemplating on moving one of my builds (for one of my kiddos) currently in a CM Scout over into the gunmetal black version of the C70. One question - are there mounting points for 120/140mm fans at the front panel of the case?


----------



## welshmouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vercomtech*
> 
> I'm contemplating on moving one of my builds (for one of my kiddos) currently in a CM Scout over into the gunmetal black version of the C70. One question - are there mounting points for 120/140mm fans at the front panel of the case?


yes, at stock there are 2 120mm attached behind the hard drive cages, but these can be moved to be in front of them, directly against the grille.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vercomtech*
> 
> I'm contemplating on moving one of my builds (for one of my kiddos) currently in a CM Scout over into the gunmetal black version of the C70. One question - are there mounting points for 120/140mm fans at the front panel of the case?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshmouse*
> 
> yes, at stock there are 2 120mm attached behind the hard drive cages, but these can be moved to be in front of them, directly against the grille.


Just like *welshmouse* said, there are two 120mm mounting points at the front (right behind the mesh cover). There are two HDD cages behind it, you can removed one of them to improved airflow. Behind the HDD cages there are two 120mm fans (come with the casing).


----------



## Swosh

Hi guys i am a quite a noob when it comes to computers but i have a few experience in modding all kind of stuff, i was wondering, i am getting my corsair c70 in od green this week, and i was thiking on putting some lighting inside for added coolness and 2 fans on the plastic window mostly because i don't like the look it has whitout em, i'd rather have clear plastic piece but hey, that's what it comes with.
Given that the use of those items it's purely decoration, i was wondering, what do u think it's the best colour for the leds/lights? i am stuck, i don't like green on green because...it doesn't look right imho, and both red, blue and white are cool aswell... also i was thinking of painting the plastic bit on the front like i saw somebody do in here, i was thinking of a desert tan colour...what do you guys think?
I am kinda overly excited this is gonna be my first gaming computer and i want it to be pretty








btw forgive me if i butchered any term but i am not english ^^


----------



## Clam Slammer

Hello! I would recommend using red lights inside. I put in one of those two meter NZXT sleeved lighting kits, and it really does fit well with the military theme. I also put two Xigmatech Crystal series red 120mm fans on the front, and the colors match perfectly. You will probably want to either get the fans on the inside wall of the hard drive cages on the front of the case, or get two more fans for the front. I like your desert tan idea, it'd be even cooler if you matched that with Noctua fans.

Also, the plastic side panel can be rotated 180 degrees, with only a screwdriver







.

I would strongly suggest red. I will try to get pictures of mine up soon. Looking foreward to joining the club, especially after lurking this thread as much as I have


----------



## vercomtech

Thank you Welshmouse and Kizan (and +Rep to both as well) for the helpful insight. It won't be very long before I pick one up then


----------



## Swosh

after a long and painful consultation with some friends i came up with a colour







i was gonna settle for red but as pointed out it's widely used therefore we came up with the idea of putting uv cathodes inside aswell as uv or plain purple led fans and in the inside i am gonna put some uv reactive stuff, still have to think about what tho







also i am planning a little modding of the case, nothing too fancy but u'll see soon enough








Yeah i am definitly over excited about my first gaming rig








Btw forgive the noobishness but, what would be a cool way to tidy up the wires? are there some sleeves i can get to...well basically wrap em up? i mean is either that or camo tape that i have laying around so...i'd rather have the sleeves xD


----------



## kizwan

If you means make the cable look cool & uniform (in colour), yeah you can get sleeved cables. For example, NZXT sleeved cables. You can choose between red or white or black.


----------



## welshmouse

Just ordered my c70 in black. Hopefully should arrive tomorrow. Bought a new motherboard too (a sabertooth z77) which should look awesome in this case.
Thats most of my spare cash form this pay packet though, so next pay I'll be getting a new heatsink (probably the megahalems black edition) some more fans and a fan controller.

Does anyone know of a PSU (650w+) thats black, and comes with fully sleeved black cables? (and obviously, must be a good brand like seasonic or corsair). I really don't want to sleeve all my cables myself...


----------



## ttimefifty

If I take out both hdd cages for better airflow, then where would be the best place to put my ssd?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshmouse*
> 
> Does anyone know of a PSU (650w+) thats black, and comes with fully sleeved black cables? (and obviously, must be a good brand like seasonic or corsair). I really don't want to sleeve all my cables myself...


How about Corsair AX650? $150 or $135 after rebate.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139035

or SeaSonic X Series X650, slightly cheaper & good review too:-
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151088

The cables are sleeved but they're not individually-sleeved. For fully sleeved cables, you can replaced the stock cables with NZXT sleeved cables. Both PSU are fully modular PSU, so you can change the cables easily. Corsair also sell fully sleeved cables separately but they're expensive IMO.

Sorry, I don't know any PSU that come with fully sleeved cables as standard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttimefifty*
> 
> If I take out both hdd cages for better airflow, then where would be the best place to put my ssd?


If you removed the HDD cages, you can put SSD at optical drive bay. For example, see the picture in this post.


----------



## frankietown

hey guys! you still haven't added me to the club!!







here is a new pic of my build that i just put together tonight!!!

(it doesnt have a video card yet cause i cant afford it lol) but soon, soon i shall be gaming and it will be adorned with gorgeous green LED fans!!


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> How about Corsair AX650? $150 or $135 after rebate.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139035
> or SeaSonic X Series X650, slightly cheaper & good review too:-
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151088
> The cables are sleeved but they're not individually-sleeved. For fully sleeved cables, you can replaced the stock cables with NZXT sleeved cables. Both PSU are fully modular PSU, so you can change the cables easily. Corsair also sell fully sleeved cables separately but they're expensive IMO.
> Sorry, I don't know any PSU that come with fully sleeved cables as standard.
> If you removed the HDD cages, you can put SSD at optical drive bay. For example, see the picture in this post.


Agree. I ordered the Seasonic X650 Gold for my latest build (M-ITX) below.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankietown*
> 
> hey guys! you still haven't added me to the club!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is a new pic of my build that i just put together tonight!!!


Hi, you can register using the form available at first post (click the form link under Members section). The spreadsheet will auto update every 3 or 5 minutes.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankietown*
> 
> (it doesnt have a video card yet cause i cant afford it lol) but soon, soon i shall be gaming and it will be adorned with gorgeous green LED fans!!


It look clean & simple.


----------



## frankietown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Hi, you can register using the form available at first post (click the form link under Members section). The spreadsheet will auto update every 3 or 5 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It look clean & simple.


hehe thank you thank you, i should read more :X


----------



## Arni90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankietown*
> 
> hey guys! you still haven't added me to the club!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is a new pic of my build that i just put together tonight!!!
> (it doesnt have a video card yet cause i cant afford it lol) but soon, soon i shall be gaming and it will be adorned with gorgeous green LED fans!!


Wow, without a graphics card it looks so
empty...


----------



## welshmouse

Here's a pic of my semi-finished build.
Will be getting a h100, new fans, and a fan controller (and possibly some case lighting) next pay. It still looks alright though...


----------



## ChrisTahoe

Hey all. I converted back to air cooling, I also threw in a different motherboard. For those interested, the Asus eATX boards fit okay. At least this one did.


----------



## kizwan

Do you see any difference of core temps when under load between using Corsair H100 & custom loop?


----------



## ChrisTahoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Do you see any difference of core temps when under load between using Corsair H100 & custom loop?


I idle about 5 degrees warmer, and under load it's about 10 degrees warmer. Not necessarily a huge difference, but it makes a big difference when you start over clicking high enough.

Wednesday before I pulled my loop apart I idled at 23, and under load using IBT I would hit about 66, now I idle at 28-29 and under load I will occasionally tap 76 briefly.


----------



## kizwan

10 degrees difference is a lot but 76C while under load (IBT) not too bad either. It's still under "comfortable" range. (80C - 90C is for me "acceptable" or "safe" range). Custom WC is a bit complex to maintain. So, Corsair H100 is suitable for many people. Anyway, now you're down to only one 240mm rad, as opposed to 2 x 120mm + 1 x 240mm rads before. The result is what we expected.

My Raystorm EX240 WC kit arrived yesterday. This is like a "starter pack" for me. I expect to get the same performance as H100 since both 240mm rad. If I get just a couple of degrees improvement, that will be enough for now. Of course, I'll add another 240mm or 360mm rad in the future.

(+ a bottle of premixed distilled red coolant, no additives)


----------



## Blue Panda

Hi All! I thought I'd use this thread to say a big hello. I'm in the C70 Owners Club!







I read this thread from start to finish before buying my green C70. I might be completely on my own but I like the clear side panel!

Here's my self built rig:

Intel i7 [email protected]
16GB C8 Corsair Dominator Platinum
Asus Sabertooth Z77
Corsair Vengeance C70 Case - Military Green
EVGA GTX 670 FTW
Corsair H100 - pump was noisy







but not since I did the diode fix








Corsair GS180 SSD
Seagate 2TB 7200rpm HDD
Corsair HX850 PSU
Pioneer Blu-Ray burner
Old Logitech G5 Gaming Mouse
El Cheapo Cherry Keyboard
Dell 2209WA

*Near Future buys...*
Asus Essense STX sound card as I'm well into my music.
Dell monitor U2412M
Still deciding which gaming keyboard to upgrade to....possibly a QPAD MK-85 Pro or maybe a Corsiar
Quieter case fans maybe.

Looking forwards to posting some pics and contributing on the forum threads


----------



## Raulmal

Let me know if this is good. Or if I need to add more info to be added.
]


----------



## Blue Panda

Love your build Raulmal Superb! - mine looks very plain compared to yours, but I'm not sure where you've put the Twizzlers in the case
















In the site's user control panel you can list your rig. I've done that but I'm not sure how to add it to my signature though.


----------



## Shtomper

I'm sorry for so many pictures, but I felt as though I had to show you everything!


The tidiedt I could get it, even with the AX Series, its still messy.

SP 120 Fans.

This is the LED strip I used.

About 1 week of dust already on.

I don't know how your guys case looks tidier, the side panel wouldnt fit on at first.

This the black acrylic, finally threw away the OEM rubbsih.


A close up of how the side panel was attached, I sanded down the plastic liners, then used rubber washers to make is a tight fit. as the OEM has little plastic raisers. 3mm plastic is perfect for the mod.




THe pictures really don't do the LED's justice, the pictures just did'nt come out properley, but in person, the LED's light evenly and are not to bright, they can also be dimmed and each colour comes out perfectly, where as on the picture, purple etc did not come out so well - you can chose from any colour you want.










More or less everything used! I would recommend the dominator platinum, but just bear in mind that if you have cathodes or LED's the lights under the ram is not going to be to noticeable.


----------



## skyfus

where u buy the led???


----------



## Shtomper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyfus*
> 
> where u buy the led???


Me? It's a RGB 2 metre strip 120 led, you need the controller to, its not specifically designed for pc.


----------



## Clam Slammer

Is it just me, or does anyone else find light bleed on this case to look awesome?


----------



## Shtomper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clam Slammer*
> 
> Is it just me, or does anyone else find light bleed on this case to look awesome?


Yes


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shtomper*
> 
> Yes


Ain't my cup of tea but that's a pretty neat LED strip and I like the Light bleed out the bottom.


----------



## Blue Panda

I like the idea of LED lighting but Shtomper's C70 looks a bit bright to me. Can LED strips be dimmed down?


----------



## vercomtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Panda*
> 
> Can LED strips be dimmed down?


Yes - depending on the controller being used.


----------



## Blue Panda

How about cathode tubes? can they be dimmed as well? I'm thinking about LEDs or a 12" cathode tube. Cheers


----------



## Shtomper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Panda*
> 
> I like the idea of LED lighting but Shtomper's C70 looks a bit bright to me. Can LED strips be dimmed down?


Yes they look so over powering on here, in reality they are very subtle, and can be dimmed right down, I cant show you in a picture quite what they look like, Ill try a video at some point.


----------



## Shtomper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Ain't my cup of tea but that's a pretty neat LED strip and I like the Light bleed out the bottom.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Panda*
> 
> I like the idea of LED lighting but Shtomper's C70 looks a bit bright to me. Can LED strips be dimmed down?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vercomtech*
> 
> Yes - depending on the controller being used.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Panda*
> 
> How about cathode tubes? can they be dimmed as well? I'm thinking about LEDs or a 12" cathode tube. Cheers


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clam Slammer*
> 
> Is it just me, or does anyone else find light bleed on this case to look awesome?


As you guys can see, this is the most realistic picture I have been able to get, you can see there is a mixture between the mixtures in the LED brightness. Picture 1 and 3 I think is on the dimmest setting I can get, and then picture 4, id as bright as they get, they really are a nice subtle lighting effect. Promise.
By the way, to the guy asking, get LED's they cost a little more, but are much much better in every sense. Believe me, you don't realise until you have owned them, and that's coming from someone who has used hundreds of sets of cathodes.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shtomper*
> 
> As you guys can see, this is the most realistic picture I have been able to get, you can see there is a mixture between the mixtures in the LED brightness. Picture 1 and 3 I think is on the dimmest setting I can get, and then picture 4, id as bright as they get, they really are a nice subtle lighting effect. Promise.
> By the way, to the guy asking, get LED's they cost a little more, but are much much better in every sense. Believe me, you don't realise until you have owned them, and that's coming from someone who has used hundreds of sets of cathodes.


Looks a lot better in that picture. Subtle. I like.


----------



## vercomtech

nicely done Shtomper


----------



## Shtomper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Looks a lot better in that picture. Subtle. I like.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vercomtech*
> 
> nicely done Shtomper


Thanks very much guys, I just more people new about these kind of LED's....


----------



## Blue Panda

I like the brightness level more in your second set of pic Shtomper - a super result and well done. I couldn't handle mega brightness...I'd feel like reaching for my Oakleys!


----------



## Shtomper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Panda*
> 
> I like the brightness level more in your second set of pic Shtomper - a super result and well done. I couldn't handle mega brightness...I'd feel like reaching for my Oakleys!


I completely agree, I wanted very subtle and un-obtrusive lighting which didn't get in the way, even on full brightness its not like the light sort of leaves the case and lights everything up, then if I was it to be even more subtle I just dim them







But I'm am pleased with the smoked black acrylic, gives it a slightly more premium look to it! Thanks very much for your kind words!


----------



## Shtomper

Ok, finally, this is now my final set up, all lights in case on dimmest as you guys like








By the way this is what the LED controller remote looks like!


----------



## Blue Panda

Nice setup you have there. That LED controller remote is crazy







I had no idea they even existed!


----------



## Shtomper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Panda*
> 
> Nice setup you have there. That LED controller remote is crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had no idea they even existed!


Thanks!


----------



## alcal

Hey guys--I'm thinking of going full WC. Can anybody confirm if a slim 280 can be fit up top along with a slim 120 in the back?


----------



## ChrisTahoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alcal*
> 
> Hey guys--I'm thinking of going full WC. Can anybody confirm if a slim 280 can be fit up top along with a slim 120 in the back?


Not sure about the 280 up top, but I know for sure a 34mm thick 120 rad will fit just fine in the rear in push pull. Check out my FS ad, I've still got one more 120 rad for sale.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alcal*
> 
> Hey guys--I'm thinking of going full WC. Can anybody confirm if a slim 280 can be fit up top along with a slim 120 in the back?


280 mm rad will fit nicely on the top without any difficulty. With 280mm rad on the top, you should be able to put 120mm at the back. There is approximately 7 - 8 cm clearance (estimated).


----------



## alcal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> 280 mm rad will fit nicely on the top without any difficulty. With 280mm rad on the top, you should be able to put 120mm at the back. There is approximately 7 - 8 cm clearance (estimated).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisTahoe*
> 
> Not sure about the 280 up top, but I know for sure a 34mm thick 120 rad will fit just fine in the rear in push pull. Check out my FS ad, I've still got one more 120 rad for sale.


Thanks a lot guys. I'll keep looking into it


----------



## rollOver

On sale at newegg $104.99 after a $20 rebate, just ordered one today, Looking forward to joining the club, looks like the perfect case for me!


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alcal*
> 
> Hey guys--I'm thinking of going full WC. Can anybody confirm if a slim 280 can be fit up top along with a slim 120 in the back?


I have two cases with 280mm Koolance radiators up top with 25x140mm fans. Fits with no issues at all. One has a 140mm on the bottom towards the front and the other with a 240mm mounted to the front of the case where the intake fans are. Both fit without issue. I'd recommend the 280mm and 240mm set-up for a full water cooling loop. The 280mm and 140mm doesn't quite have enough cooling power and will be upgraded to mirror the other soon.


----------



## OneTreeHill

Hi guys,Case is finally finished


----------



## ChrisTahoe

Looks very good and clean. Nice cable managment!







Mine is better than average, but compared to my old system, it looks messy. I will get it fixed at some point, but I'm not sure when.


----------



## swhitt1

My Current work in progress:



More to come....


----------



## rog1121

Hi guys, first post here. I got my System together with this case recently and painted the side panel trims white. I'm planning on doing the front once I find out how to reattach them.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneTreeHill*
> 
> Hi guys,Case is finally finished
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swhitt1*
> 
> My Current work in progress:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More to come....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rog1121*
> 
> Hi guys, first post here. I got my System together with this case recently and painted the side panel trims white. I'm planning on doing the front once I find out how to reattach them.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Look nice guys!


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swhitt1*
> 
> My Current work in progress:
> 
> 
> More to come....


Love it.

Been waiting for someone to do a black and yellow MSI build with the new stuff. An NZXT Switch 810 with all black and yellow and those parts would look really good. Especially with a nice custom loop for the CPU.

AMD or Nvidia Lightnings?


----------



## rog1121

Gi guys, I just painted both my front and side panel trims white on my gunmetal black edition, nw I'm considering fans a fan controller and PSU extensions. I got the extensions covered but I need recommendations on a fan controller and fans.

The thing is I'm not sure how many fans I need to get. I'm thinking 6 120mm and 3 140mm. they ABSOLUTELY HAVE to be white and relatively silent. I'm going to take off both of my HDD cages and have either static pressure or airflow fans for the front (not sure which to get). a 140mm intake at the bottom. Two airflow fans for the Hyper 212, a 120mm exhaust fan and two 140mm exhaust fans at the top.

I'm trying to fit the fans into a $120 (I can go a little higher) and anything lower would be really nice. The fan controller should be no more than $30 and I've got the extensions picked out already.

http://www.amazon.com/24P-W-Singled-Sleeved-24-Pin-Premium/dp/B003TO51LC/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1347891876&sr=8-3&keywords=24pin+nzxt
http://www.amazon.com/8-Pin-Motherboard-Premium-Power-Extension/dp/B003TSCZRQ/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1347891893&sr=8-3&keywords=8pin+nzxt

2x of these http://www.amazon.com/6-Pin-2-Pin-Premium-Extension-Cable/dp/B003TSCZSA/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1347891905&sr=1-2&keywords=6pin+nzxt


----------



## swhitt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Love it.
> Been waiting for someone to do a black and yellow MSI build with the new stuff. An NZXT Switch 810 with all black and yellow and those parts would look really good. Especially with a nice custom loop for the CPU.
> AMD or Nvidia Lightnings?


Thankyou, they're 680's. When i first saw the mpower news from taipex I knew i had to have it haha. Also I actually had been toying with the idea of an xspc waterloop, but the h100 is simple and cheaper. But i really like the look and performance of a custom setup so, we'll see. Gotta do some nice sleeving and cable management first.


----------



## rog1121

Well this is about as good as it will get for now. I have have a really crappy PSU that I can't afford to replace right now.

I removed both the drive bays and had the intakes running, the airflow is really noticeable because the stock fans are really loud now.








I used double sided tape on all of them and placed them in the optical bay.



After that I redid the wire management, I'll be getting extensions for my PSU so I can route the 8 pin through the back




Anyway I painted the trims white and this is what it looks like


Now for the big part. I wan't able to find any good white fans that are silent and push a lot of air so I will have to compromise the full white scheme for a Black/White/Orange scheme

I'm getting 4 of these
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553001

2 of these for the CPU cooler
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553002

Finally, 3 of these for intake/exhaust
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553003

And this fan controller
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811995075

Do you guys think that these would go well with these white extensions?
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003TSCZRQ/ref=ox_sc_act_title_6?ie=UTF8&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003TSCZSA/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?ie=UTF8&smid=AZCEI3EMXUPTH
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003TSCZRQ/ref=ox_sc_act_title_6?ie=UTF8&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

In a configuration like this: (Very sorry about my crude drawings),


On a side note has anyone else's first optical drive cover come unpainted?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rog1121*
> 
> Do you guys think that these would go well with these white extensions?
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003TSCZRQ/ref=ox_sc_act_title_6?ie=UTF8&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003TSCZSA/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?ie=UTF8&smid=AZCEI3EMXUPTH
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003TSCZRQ/ref=ox_sc_act_title_6?ie=UTF8&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


I have no experience with them but they should go well.


----------



## rog1121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I have no experience with them but they should go well.


I mean't the color scheme? White and Orange, would it work?


----------



## kizwan

Oh.. Black + orange would look better IMO.


----------



## ljca

Is there a way to cover the Power button like the Reset button is ?


----------



## rog1121

I see, I guess I'll get black extensions and repaint my trims black


----------



## Stealth SLI

Add me to the list. Just built this baby yesterday and got it all up and running.



Vengeance c70
z77 Sabertooth
i7 3770k
16gb Gskill Sniper
EVGA GTX 680 FTW
AX850 PSU


----------



## Murray92589

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rog1121*
> 
> I'm trying to fit the fans into a $120 (I can go a little higher) and anything lower would be really nice. The fan controller should be no more than $30 and I've got the extensions picked out already.


I have a Scythe Pro Ace (KM04-BK) its a little more than what you want to spend, but I really like it. Scythe makes several good ones though. look at my album in my profile to see some pics of it.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rog1121*
> 
> I see, I guess I'll get black extensions and repaint my trims black


The white trim already nice. Only I can't see the white cables + blue RAMs + orange fans would look nice though. If the RAMs are black, then white cables would look nice. This is only my opinion.


----------



## rog1121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> The white trim already nice. Only I can't see the white cables + blue RAMs + orange fans would look nice though. If the RAMs are black, then white cables would look nice. This is only my opinion.


What colors do you think I should go with then? I really want the cougar fans and I'm not sure if I can change my ram


----------



## rog1121

No but you could hook up the Reset switch as the power button.


----------



## ljca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rog1121*
> 
> No but you could hook up the Reset switch as the power button.


hmm =/ When buying this case, gonna unplug the power button and use the one on the OS.

Thanks


----------



## senna89

anyone have any problems whit dust from coming from top when the PC is turned off ?


----------



## Blue Panda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth SLI*
> 
> Add me to the list. Just built this baby yesterday and got it all up and running.
> 
> 
> Vengeance c70
> z77 Sabertooth
> i7 3770k
> 16gb Gskill Sniper
> EVGA GTX 680 FTW
> AX850 PSU


Am liking your rig! not least the white cabling.

Here's a couple of pics of my setup



Forgive the poor cable routing to the new soundcard...I'm getting it sorted honest!


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rog1121*
> 
> What colors do you think I should go with then? I really want the cougar fans and I'm not sure if I can change my ram


Keep the white trim. NZXT cables only come with red, black & white. Black one would look nice. So, black/white theme on the outside & blue/orange(/black) theme in the inside.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> anyone have any problems whit dust from coming from top when the PC is turned off ?


Yes but not too serious.


----------



## Stealth SLI

@ Blue Panda

Thank you for the compliment? lol I like your rig as well. I really like the new Dominator heat sinks. Very bling. I also REALLY wanted to get the military green case but everything else i ordered was black. So the only thing I could do to kind of spice it up was add the white cables. My only complaint with the build is the damn fan connectors on the sabertooth and how the rear chassis and h100 have to cross over the branding on the top of the mobo. I will have to run them the way you have done and snake around the thermal armor :-D I also wish I had my RAD the other way around i dont like that the hoses pass in front of the ATX cables.

Anyhow this was a rush setup I got a lot of inspiration from other owners of this case and mine will evolve over the next few months as my wallet recovers. Cheers


----------



## beta bull3t

hi all new c70 owner here got my current build on >





come check out the log also see you soon buds

http://www.overclock.net/t/1305591/the-start-of-project-m-o-d-stand-easy


----------



## beta bull3t

own a corsair Vengeance c70 ? modding it or just a build ?

come post enjoy

Corsair Vengeance C70 Owners Club

http://www.facebook.com/groups/279097268856405/


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beta bull3t*
> 
> hi all new c70 owner here got my current build on >
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> come check out the log also see you soon buds
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1305591/the-start-of-project-m-o-d-stand-easy


Looking good.







I added link to your build log in first post.


----------



## beta bull3t

thanks bud


----------



## tmaill1

Hey guys! I am new to Overclock.net and a new proud owner of a Corsair Vengeance C70 Arctic White. I will post pics of my rig as soon as the rest of the parts come in.


----------



## Raulmal




----------



## ZeroKateo

Got a question about this case, I plan on buying it but I want to replace the side window but I can't find the dimensions on it... Can anyone give me the measurements in MM or Inches? Also how hard would it be to cut acrylic and what would I cut it with?


----------



## rog1121

I Just bought 6 of these fans
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553006

And 3 of these
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553007

All I need now is a fan controller and extensions


----------



## beta bull3t

zero just made a short tutorial on the window
http://www.overclock.net/t/1305591/the-start-of-project-m-o-d-stand-easy/30#post_18197657


----------



## beta bull3t

zero just made a short tutorial on the window
http://www.overclock.net/t/1305591/the-start-of-project-m-o-d-stand-easy/30#post_18197657


----------



## ZeroKateo

Oh cool thanks, It'll be so nice to replace the ugly ass stock windows. it would be nice if it didn't have the damn fan cutout the way it is.


----------



## ZeroKateo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beta bull3t*
> 
> zero just made a short tutorial on the window
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1305591/the-start-of-project-m-o-d-stand-easy/30#post_18197657


Now heres my question, you were using 5mm acrylic and it was too thin from what I heard, will the window still be held in place solidly or do I need to put some washers between the screws and the window?


----------



## beta bull3t

yep youl need some washers and that will do it


----------



## ZeroKateo

Alright cool, how come you didn't use 6mm or 7mm acrylic though? Is it cause you planned on making that window that opens or just because you thought it would be too thick?

edit: Also all i have to do is cut it and then drill holes right? and then use a washer?


----------



## beta bull3t

its WILL have the sketched opening so 6-7 would be way to thick also in any ways it would be way way to thick


----------



## ZeroKateo

Alright then, I'll just get some 5mm thick acrylic/plexiglas or some polycarbonate.


----------



## beta bull3t

poly might be a bit tuff to work i used 5mm clear cast acrylic


----------



## ZeroKateo

If I can get a hardware store to cut it then I'll get poly, if I can't then I'll get acrylic.

edit: some guy on the corsair forums sent me this http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=110852

This is a very easy way to do the window, I will definitely be doing this.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rog1121*
> 
> I Just bought 6 of these fans
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553006
> And 3 of these
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553007
> All I need now is a fan controller and extensions


With these black fans, white extension cables would go well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beta bull3t*
> 
> zero just made a short tutorial on the window
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1305591/the-start-of-project-m-o-d-stand-easy/30#post_18197657


Thanks beta! I will add this link to first post.


----------



## beta bull3t

thats my mate bill owen from mnpctech


----------



## Stevoandaredk5

Just got mine in yesterday. No assembled pics yet, still waiting on components (and money







)


----------



## Blue Panda

Good things come to those who wait - you're in the same boat as I was...now I'm up and running I think I appreciate my build more than if I'd just gone out and bought everything at once


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Panda*
> 
> Good things come to those who wait - you're in the same boat as I was...now I'm up and running I think I appreciate my build more than if I'd just gone out and bought everything at once


Mines been going so long the excitement is more resentment now. Lol. Every dam GPU set-up I try is just horrible for three monitors.


----------



## ZeroKateo

I'm stuck between black, green or white for case color... If I'm getting a sabertooth Z77, some corsair vengeance and an h100 should I get black or green or white?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Panda*
> 
> Good things come to those who wait - you're in the same boat as I was...now I'm up and running I think I appreciate my build more than if I'd just gone out and bought everything at once


Mine 3 months old & already feels bored looking at it. Lol. I want to upgrade the GPU to 670/680 but I can't justify the cost right now since current GPU still running quiet good. My XSPC raystorm watercooling kit still in the box. I don't want to assembled them yet until I got another one 240/360mm rad & GPU block (waiting for next pay check).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Mines been going so long the excitement is more resentment now. Lol. Every dam GPU set-up I try is just horrible for three monitors.


What kind of problem do you have with the GPU?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeroKateo*
> 
> I'm stuck between black, green or white for case color... If I'm getting a sabertooth Z77, some corsair vengeance and an h100 should I get black or green or white?


Green will be suitable for Sabertooth board, I think.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Mine 3 months old & already feels bored looking at it. Lol. I want to upgrade the GPU to 670/680 but I can't justify the cost right now since current GPU still running quiet good. My XSPC raystorm watercooling kit still in the box. I don't want to assembled them yet until I got another one 240/360mm rad & GPU block (waiting for next pay check).
> What kind of problem do you have with the GPU?
> Green will be suitable for Sabertooth board, I think.


Just having a real hard time finding something that runs three monitors in portrait well.

Original card was a GTX 690 and I loved it but it didn't have enough VRAM, flash videos didnt work on desktop and had some screen annoying tearing.

Replaced with MSI Lightning HD 7970 crossfire. Horrible experience. Less screen tearing but couldnt overclock the cards, bad performance and MSI afterburner didn't work. Drivers, everything was just bad.

Replaced with Powercolor Devil 13 HD 7990 and it's a great card except Planetside 2 is unplayable. No problems otherwise so far other than really bad screen tearing so going to have to replace this with something else also because it's so bad in BF3 it's unplayable it's soo distracting.

Have no idea what I'm going to try next. The Lightnings would have been great until the next gen cards if they had worked. Might try and get a new pair or GTX 680 4GB SLI. Not sure yet but they have to be able to be watercooled and run three display port connections or DVI connections otherwise I'd try the HIS HD 7970 X.


----------



## RB Snake

Why don't you just hold onto the 7990 until the new kepler arrives or AMD's 8000 series? You seem to require perfection from these GPU's, you will not get it. Even more so in multi-gpu setups.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RB Snake*
> 
> Why don't you just hold onto the 7990 until the new kepler arrives or AMD's 8000 series? You seem to require perfection from these GPU's, you will not get it. Even more so in multi-gpu setups.


Just want something that has the ammount of screen tearing the Lightnings had but without other issues. The lightnings would have been perfect had they actually worked, overclocked and their own software (afterburner) had effected my desktop soo much.

Maybe I had bad cards but I'm willing to try a pair of them again to fix the problem, just not sure if I should or try GTX 680 4GB SLI which could be a gamble but should work well with all DVI connections and a frame rate limiter.

The HD 7990 is a nice card but not for me.

Trust me I am eagerly awaiting the next gen cards.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Just having a real hard time finding something that runs three monitors in portrait well.
> 
> Original card was a GTX 690 and I loved it but it didn't have enough VRAM, flash videos didnt work on desktop and had some screen annoying tearing.
> 
> Replaced with MSI Lightning HD 7970 crossfire. Horrible experience. Less screen tearing but couldnt overclock the cards, bad performance and MSI afterburner didn't work. Drivers, everything was just bad.
> 
> Replaced with Powercolor Devil 13 HD 7990 and it's a great card except Planetside 2 is unplayable. No problems otherwise so far other than really bad screen tearing so going to have to replace this with something else also because it's so bad in BF3 it's unplayable it's soo distracting.
> 
> Have no idea what I'm going to try next. The Lightnings would have been great until the next gen cards if they had worked. Might try and get a new pair or GTX 680 4GB SLI. Not sure yet but they have to be able to be watercooled and run three display port connections or DVI connections otherwise I'd try the HIS HD 7970 X.


Running three monitors in portrait mode really PITA, eh?! The MSI Lightning HD 7970 is 3GB VRAM, right? I read a review, some games such as "Total War: Shogun 2" & Crysis 2 score low FPS. I watched youtube videos showing GTX680 SLI + 3-monitors, tested with BF3, Skyrim & other games, the performance quiet good though. It doesn't say how much VRAM the GPU has but I guess they're 2GB cards.






I'm interested to see how well GTX680 4GB SLI running games in three monitor setup.


----------



## I12postuup12

Love all your guy's Rigs very cool i Just got my parts last night!! Got the c70 Green it is Awesome here some pics of before and then somewhat after sorry for the bad Camera I'll get some better ones later!


----------



## beta bull3t

spread the word lets make with group grow > http://www.facebook.com/groups/279097268856405/


----------



## ChrisTahoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Just want something that has the ammount of screen tearing the Lightnings had but without other issues. The lightnings would have been perfect had they actually worked, overclocked and their own software (afterburner) had effected my desktop soo much.
> Maybe I had bad cards but I'm willing to try a pair of them again to fix the problem, just not sure if I should or try GTX 680 4GB SLI which could be a gamble but should work well with all DVI connections and a frame rate limiter.
> The HD 7990 is a nice card but not for me.
> Trust me I am eagerly awaiting the next gen cards.


What monitor are you using? Since getting a 120 Hz monitor, I get NO screen tearing on it. We'll see next week if that hold true on 3 monitors (although the 2 side ones are 60hz). The only "issue" I'm having with my setup is that one of the cards doesn't like to full downclock on the desktop, so I just have a second OC profile I use on the desktop to manually downclock, and swap to my overclock when I game. Keeps idle temps down, and with the auto profile options in MSI AB I don't have to actually swap the profiles myself.


----------



## ZeroKateo

Can one of the HDD cages be mounted on the bottom near the PSU for increased airflow? I want to do 2 RAID setups, a RAID 0 for my games and a raid 1 for my important **** but the thing is it looks like the HDD cages restrict ALOT of airflow especially filled with HDD's and I don't want to lose airflow or HDD space.


----------



## adrian0729

Hello. I just want to ask a question: Is there any custom LCS setup samples on the c70? I'd like to see someone do that.

Thanks


----------



## Stevoandaredk5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adrian0729*
> 
> Hello. I just want to ask a question: Is there any custom LCS setup samples on the c70? I'd like to see someone do that.
> Thanks


I skimmed through this thread and found 4 examples for you:

post #73 http://www.overclock.net/t/1270969/official-corsair-vengeance-c70-gaming-case-owner-club/50_50#post_17619925

#130 http://www.overclock.net/t/1270969/official-corsair-vengeance-c70-gaming-case-owner-club/100_50#post_17703607

#186 http://www.overclock.net/t/1270969/official-corsair-vengeance-c70-gaming-case-owner-club/150_50#post_17893184

#193 http://www.overclock.net/t/1270969/official-corsair-vengeance-c70-gaming-case-owner-club/150_50#post_17920490

Hope that helps!

*Edited to add links*


----------



## bobcarrizal

i've got home made at workshop,


----------



## Stevoandaredk5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PositiveKarma*
> 
> If it were me I'd be getting the case, but an SSD would be rad also. I'm getting an H80 instead of an H100 within the next week and then a GTX480 after I save some spending money. And thanks! I tried my best to make it look clean. I did the stealth drive mod and now it looks so clean. I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took a video of it too


Just did this to my case. Looks great. +rep man!


----------



## beta bull3t

great work cant wait to pop one in mine


----------



## welshmouse

Finally got the last of my parts installed.

All I want now is a fan controller and some new fans. I think its looking pretty swank.

By far the easiest case of built in. the built in cable tidies are a god send, and the way the side panel attached saved me from the usual 'OHGODWHEREDIDALLTHESEWIRESCOMEFROM' headache.


----------



## RB Snake

You forgot the SLI bridge^^^

Prolly about time I posted my rig also:


Just got the new Corsair HX 750w V2 Gold power supply. Next I might get a H100 cooler.


----------



## rog1121

Haha, placed that HX750 sticker in the same place


----------



## QuatroDistorted

Just ordered mine for my first rig. super stoked. I'll post pics of the build so i can be a member!


----------



## beta bull3t

any one got a tip on were i could get some spare doors on a corsair vengeance c70


----------



## Marioshi

Just recieved my C70 case in Artic White! Excited to swap my stuff into it and replace the window with a holeless one.


----------



## Stevoandaredk5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beta bull3t*
> 
> any one got a tip on were i could get some spare doors on a corsair vengeance c70


I'd pm CorsairGeorge (http://www.overclock.net/u/158841/corsairgeorge) He'll know whether or not you can obtain them separately.


----------



## beta bull3t

thanks


----------



## mlibby1980

where do you buy or get the full side mod for this case?


----------



## Marioshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mlibby1980*
> 
> where do you buy or get the full side mod for this case?


There are a couple guides for window mods, this one is a general full window mod:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1306546/full-side-window-mod-for-12

This one is specific to to the C70 and only replaces the inner part of the panel:

http://www.mnpctech.com/casemodblog/2012/09/21/case-mod-guide-modify-corsair-vengeance-c70-with-clear-view-window/


----------



## beta bull3t

i also have my window modd replacement tutorial starting at post 31
http://www.overclock.net/t/1305591/the-start-of-project-m-o-d-stand-easy/30


----------



## bobcarrizal

New Window Mod I have waiting for pc window sticker http://www.crazypc.com/products/82300.html


----------



## mlibby1980

I would love to do my own but i honestly dont have the tools at all to do one and No garage and minnesota is FREEZING right now so really dont want to try and do it outside. anyone know of anyone selling one or any websites selling the side panel?


----------



## Stevoandaredk5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mlibby1980*
> 
> I would love to do my own but i honestly dont have the tools at all to do one and No garage and minnesota is FREEZING right now so really dont want to try and do it outside. anyone know of anyone selling one or any websites selling the side panel?


I'm gonna go by the hardware store tomorrow and pick up the 5mm plexi I need to do my window, and I'd be willing to pick an extra one up, cut/drill it for you if you'll pay cost of materials and shipping to the North. haha PM me.


----------



## JGStonedRaider

Hey guys,

Just an update in pics, the journey this case has been on.

Now then, having no modding skillz I have had to leave the case stock....Having lost my job on Tuesday, it might be a while before I can upgrade it further...









Just a little reminder of it's first....er....version 1



So had it looking all nice...My GTX580 was doing 900core at max voltage and my X6 Phenom II was @ 3.5 (unlocked 960T) sitting just on the edge of acceptable temps though way over on prime95 :'(

So to remedy this (and in no way to it because WC looks the ****) I got some WC and installed it...(first time seriously nervous leak testing







)







I was now sitting at 4.1 on the CPU but my GPU (being a 580) was still waaay too loud...so time to get me a GPU block.



I won't bore you with all the fitting photo's (too much typing & linking involved, I AM LAZY)

So here she is...imo looking pretty swish.











Once my mate pops over with his Canon 7D I'll take some better photos that do it justice.

Thoughts..............?


----------



## Gahstly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marioshi*
> 
> There are a couple guides for window mods, this one is a general full window mod:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1306546/full-side-window-mod-for-12
> This one is specific to to the C70 and only replaces the inner part of the panel:
> http://www.mnpctech.com/casemodblog/2012/09/21/case-mod-guide-modify-corsair-vengeance-c70-with-clear-view-window/










Thanks for the links. Followed mnpctech's instructions and only took about a half hour to complete without doing the optional corner rounding on the window. I used fan mounting grommets from a corsair 500r side panel as the washers and it's solid.


----------



## Marioshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gahstly*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the links. Followed mnpctech's instructions and only took about a half hour to complete without doing the optional corner rounding on the window. I used fan mounting grommets from a corsair 500r side panel as the washers and it's solid.


Looks great. I can't wait to get my stuff into my c70. Right now I am setting up my computer room space with some new furniture and waiting on my new Board/CPU to come in special delivery from microcenter (aka my dad lives near a MC and I dont)


----------



## mikupoiss

Thread bump!

I was going for the 650D as my current CM 692 replacement (need more space) but after a few hours of diggin on the Net I've settled with this bad boy instead.
I already have some plans for my first decent mod (paint and some wc) but I'll try to focus my ideas once I actually recive that baby and have played with this a bit!
I find it more fitting for my massive 570 DCII too


----------



## jlhawn

I just finished transferring all these parts from my cheap generic case to the C70 Green and my temps are real nice now
as you can see my 2 GTX 580's can get warm as close as they are but not anymore, full load and the top card only hit 68c bottom 64c and they
use to hit 82c and 78c. very nice case for air flow.


----------



## jlhawn

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826254093

has anyone seen this mouse coming out soon? it matches the military green case.
I might get one.


----------



## mikupoiss

That looks like something from the Transformers reboot


----------



## Murray92589

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> 
> .


I love the memory fans, looks really nice.


----------



## jlhawn

thank you Murray


----------



## ginger_nuts

I am looking for a new case and was just wondering what is the maximum length of PSU I can have and still have a 240mm rad. down the bottom?


----------



## kizwan

To fit 240mm rad at the bottom nicely, the PSU must not exceed 160mm long.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> To fit 240mm rad at the bottom nicely, the PSU must not exceed 160mm long.


Cheers, That puts it out of my short list.


----------



## senna89

have u problem whit the dust from top ?


----------



## kizwan

I have 240mm radiator at the top where the fans works as exhaust. When computer is ON, the dust build-up is not serious. It collects a lot of dust when it's OFF. What I did is when it's OFF, I put a blanket on the casing. It does help.


----------



## marjamar

Is anyone here running a full 240 water loop on this case with the rad on the inside top? And if so, does anyone know of complete CPU water cooling kit that will fit this case for not more then $140 or so?

Thanks.

-Rodger


----------



## jlhawn

now its finished, I replaced the window with dark smoke acrylic 1/8 inch thick.
also added a rear fan and a fan for the graphics cards.
theres also 2 fans in the front so the top front fan puts cool air into
the fan mounted inside for the graphics cards.


----------



## snipersarge

Here is my Vengeance C70 Case Mod  Stil have a way to go but will post more when done ...


----------



## jlhawn

I just saw yours on corsairs site:







don't know why the thumbs up icon won't work.now the icon works the 2nd time.
anyways I like the photo shoot with all the military items
everything looks good


----------



## snipersarge

Thx Jay !


----------



## alcal

Nice looking build sarge







I love how all-out the military themed mods have been.

Do we have any more watercoolers in the club? I'd love to see a front mount 240 rad.

As a side note, I'm away from home until December and won't have access to my case in the meantime. I'm planning a WC loop for when I get back, and am wondering if it is possible to mount the bottommost drive cage to the 120mm fan mount in front of the PSU. The drives would be sideways, but it would make throwing a 240 in the front a whole lot easier if I didn't have to give up precious drive redundancy. Does anybody feel like removing their bottom hdd cage and seeing if it can be mounted to the bottom fan mount using the internal 120mm fan mount on the back of the drive cage?


----------



## Stevoandaredk5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alcal*
> 
> Nice looking build sarge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how all-out the military themed mods have been.
> Do we have any more watercoolers in the club? I'd love to see a front mount 240 rad.
> As a side note, I'm away from home until December and won't have access to my case in the meantime. I'm planning a WC loop for when I get back, and am wondering if it is possible to mount the bottommost drive cage to the 120mm fan mount in front of the PSU. The drives would be sideways, but it would make throwing a 240 in the front a whole lot easier if I didn't have to give up precious drive redundancy. Does anybody feel like removing their bottom hdd cage and seeing if it can be mounted to the bottom fan mount using the internal 120mm fan mount on the back of the drive cage?


I didn't want to shut down my system (in the middle of a lab report and skyping with my gf), but I dropped one of my cages in real quick to give you an idea.

While the 120mm holes would certainly line up and screw together with shorter mounting screws (stock screws ground short?), I feel like you would run into trouble hitting the bottom of your motherboard. There is no problem with the metal cage depth, but adding the tool-less trays makes it stick out past the edge of the case slightly. I guess if your motherboard was shorter than 12 inches and you didn't mind trimming the drive holders, you could get away with it. Pictures for your consideration.













I know the photos aren't the best quality, but with the HDD cage being 4.25 inches wide (which is the height when rotated onto it's side like this), I just can't see it fitting without hitting sata ports. Not to mention that any PSU longer then 160mm will hit it too, not counting running the cables.

Hope this helps. If you want me to actually try mounting it, I will probably have time tomorrow night to take off that fan and slide the cage in to test.


----------



## beta bull3t

great work also noted is the great photo set up nice toys i want


----------



## ChrisTahoe

If you look at my old WC loop, I had thought about adding another 120mm radiator to the front. It would have fit by turning it sideways, thus making my loop 1x240mm rad and 3x120mm rads. That is sufficent for most loops. Heck, even 1x240 and 2x120s are enough for a CPU and dual GPU loop. With good fans and even mediocre radiators you'll be more than okay.

Old loop for reference:


----------



## snipersarge

Thx guys ! Have a whole lot of military props from my movie projects. But what I really want to build is a computer like this but havnt figure out what to use as a computer box..



or this


----------



## alcal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stevoandaredk5*
> 
> I didn't want to shut down my system (in the middle of a lab report and skyping with my gf), but I dropped one of my cages in real quick to give you an idea.
> 
> While the 120mm holes would certainly line up and screw together with shorter mounting screws (stock screws ground short?), I feel like you would run into trouble hitting the bottom of your motherboard. There is no problem with the metal cage depth, but adding the tool-less trays makes it stick out past the edge of the case slightly. I guess if your motherboard was shorter than 12 inches and you didn't mind trimming the drive holders, you could get away with it. Pictures for your consideration.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1082038/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1082040/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1082042/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1082043/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1082044/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1082045/
> 
> 
> I know the photos aren't the best quality, but with the HDD cage being 4.25 inches wide (which is the height when rotated onto it's side like this), I just can't see it fitting without hitting sata ports. Not to mention that any PSU longer then 160mm will hit it too, not counting running the cables.
> 
> Hope this helps. If you want me to actually try mounting it, I will probably have time tomorrow night to take off that fan and slide the cage in to test.


Thanks so much for the quick response! That looks great. I wasn't even going to have a fan--just cage right on the bottom, and trimming the holders is a definite possibility. + dat rep.


----------



## Hemi177

Here are some rather rubbish pictures of my rig, plan on buying some proper SP120's for the H100. And a Sapphire 7950 Vapor-X:


----------



## pLuhhmm

Not sure if I posted here yet, but I updated the cable management and new pictures:



http://imgur.com/a


----------



## ted86

Here's the inside of mine. I love my C70.


----------



## beta bull3t

hey ted wat is that bay storage you have there


----------



## pLuhhmm

Does anyone know how I install fans on the top slots?


----------



## ted86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beta bull3t*
> 
> hey ted wat is that bay storage you have there


The ninja face makes me wonder the meaning to your question lol.

I just took out the lower cage and haven't decided if I want to move my HDDs and SSD to the 5.25" bay.


----------



## ChrisTahoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> Does anyone know how I install fans on the top slots?


You have to use the grommets included in the case.


----------



## pLuhhmm

Does anyone have the NZXT Hue in this case?


----------



## beta bull3t

in the process of doing a rear psu conversion ( back extraction via a lian-li psu bracket)
http://www.overclock.net/g/i/1090802/sort/display_order/


just got to clean it up with some fresh paint and some 3m probs a handle maybe


----------



## Teejay187

My C70 converted to a 12 drive-holding monster


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> Does anyone have the NZXT Hue in this case?


I just got one last night, well, ordered at least. I'll post results for future people wondering.


----------



## rog1121

Just got my build finished. All I need to do is put in 2700k because I managed to **** up my 3770k.

Pics Below


----------



## Stevoandaredk5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teejay187*
> 
> My C70 converted to a 12 drive-holding monster


Holy Hard Drives Batman!


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teejay187*
> 
> My C70 converted to a 12 drive-holding monster


damn that's a big porn collection


----------



## Teejay187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> damn that's a big porn collection


Well.. I need to cut a hole in the motherboard tray to get the bottom left cage working. Then I will add my porn collection! The 8 drives are about 10TB of space which is only containing TV-Series and Movies. This case is SO versatile!


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teejay187*
> 
> Well.. I need to cut a hole in the motherboard tray to get the bottom left cage working. Then I will add my porn collection! The 8 drives are about 10TB of space which is only containing TV-Series and Movies. This case is SO versatile!


If you only have 10TB with 12 drives... You need to upgrade to 2TBs lol.


----------



## Teejay187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> If you only have 10TB with 12 drives... You need to upgrade to 2TBs lol.


I got the 8 1,5TB very cheap. They are about 10TB in RAID5. I got several 2 and 3TB laying around though. Will try to fit them this weekend







Space will then be around 15TB with safety.


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teejay187*
> 
> I got the 8 1,5TB very cheap. They are about 10TB in RAID5. I got several 2 and 3TB laying around though. Will try to fit them this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Space will then be around 15TB with safety.


Oh okay, that's better.


----------



## pLuhhmm

Hey everyone! Just installed the NZXT Hue a moment ago. Super easy and it's amazing!

FYI, I flipped the side window. Vents now cover nothing important.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

This is a C70 im doing for a guy.

The H100 has gone, a copper loop is going in instead.





































Its for his kids Xmas present.....lucky kid.


----------



## beta bull3t

hey peeps just a heads up to those here that didnt see my rear psu conversion its finished










please excuse the sucky flash and that


----------



## captvizcenzo

Mine with smoke-black acrylic.


----------



## Stevoandaredk5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> Mine with smoke-black acrylic.


mmmm...


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stevoandaredk5*
> 
> mmmm...


Some ideas for your Maiden America?


----------



## Stevoandaredk5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> Some ideas for your Maiden America?


Haven't been bit by the custom WC loop bug (yet...), but I definitely want to do some subtle red lighting. That Swiftech rad in there is biiiiig. Guess it's only a 240mm though?


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stevoandaredk5*
> 
> Haven't been bit by the custom WC loop bug (yet...), but I definitely want to do some subtle red lighting. That Swiftech rad in there is biiiiig. Guess it's only a 240mm though?


Yup, that's only a 240mm rad.


----------



## Blue Panda

I'm feeling left out on the lighting front...some of your rigs guys look amazing with the LED lighting going on









My H100 is doing the well known pump rattle thing...it's funny coz I can flick at it and the noise stops







RMA time soon for sure.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

You guys are making this case look great. Loving these mods.


----------



## djangomatic82

Hey all. Been following this thread for a while and i'm really impressed by what your all doing with the C70








I've been in the process of building a new gaming rig for a few weeks now, and just had my PSU and C70 delived (very happy i called in sick today, didn't want to have to go pick it up.) , so as soon as i get my SSD, i'm going to finally start building the rig, maybe i'll make a build log for the process.


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Panda*
> 
> I'm feeling left out on the lighting front...some of your rigs guys look amazing with the LED lighting going on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My H100 is doing the well known pump rattle thing...it's funny coz I can flick at it and the noise stops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RMA time soon for sure.


I LOVE the NZXT Hue. Even tho I got it for free, it's well worth the $35.


----------



## Stevoandaredk5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> I LOVE the NZXT Hue. Even tho I got it for free, it's well worth the $35.


Good to hear. I've been thinking about getting one...


----------



## CreeperHugs

Hey guys! Got my very own C70 right when it came out. It's still being worked on everyday though.

Cables are slightly messy here due to experimenting with different fan setups.




Also, if anyone can give me tips on how to make/acquire a clear window (without the fan holes) I would MUCH appreciate that.


----------



## Stevoandaredk5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CreeperHugs*
> 
> Hey guys! Got my very own C70 right when it came out. It's still being worked on everyday though.
> Cables are slightly messy here due to experimenting with different fan setups.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, if anyone can give me tips on how to make/acquire a clear window (without the fan holes) I would MUCH appreciate that.


Check out beta bull3t's thread. He has some great photos and good measurements of making his clear side window.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1305591/the-start-of-project-m-o-d-stand-easy/0_50#post_18197595


----------



## jlhawn

I just removed my window from the case and took it to the local glass shop and they measured and cut me a 1/8 inch thick smoked acrylic window for 20 bucks all i had to do was drill the mounting holes and buy some small rubber washers at the hardware store to take up the space for the screws as the original window has mounting post molded into it. doing it this way took less time and less work and only 20 bucks and 2 bucks for washers. I used acrylic instead of standard plastic because the glass guy said drilling close to the edge will cause it standard plastic to crack, he also added a 1/4 inch all around so the screw holes were not so close to the edge as there is enough room to add up a 1/2 inch.


----------



## skyline65

Im about to build a system using Asus sabertooth, Intel 3930 processor, and was thinking of a Corsair C70 case with the Phanteks PH-TC14PE. I wondering whether it will fit as the only C70 shots I have seen dont have the side panels on?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> I LOVE the NZXT Hue. Even tho I got it for free, it's well worth the $35.


Just watched two NZXT HUE unboxing/review video at Youtube. Now I want to get one. It really cheap. The only problem, I will need to put the controller in the casing since I have dual-bay reservoir for watercooling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyline65*
> 
> Im about to build a system using Asus sabertooth, Intel 3930 processor, and was thinking of a Corsair C70 case with the Phanteks PH-TC14PE. I wondering whether it will fit as the only C70 shots I have seen dont have the side panels on?


PH-TC14PE + fans = 171mm height. With C70, distance from motherboard to side panel is approximately 175mm. So, it should fit but may tight fit.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stevoandaredk5*
> 
> Check out beta bull3t's thread. He has some great photos and good measurements of making his clear side window.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1305591/the-start-of-project-m-o-d-stand-easy/0_50#post_18197595


Take the old window out and use it as a template.
You dont actually need to measure anything.


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Just watched two NZXT HUE unboxing/review video at Youtube. Now I want to get one. It really cheap. The only problem, I will need to put the controller in the casing since I have dual-bay reservoir for watercooling.
> PH-TC14PE + fans = 171mm height. With C70, distance from motherboard to side panel is approximately 175mm. So, it should fit but may tight fit.


Can you jimmy rig it in the HDD cage?


----------



## kizwan

I'm also thinking to put the controller in HDD cage. I will not change the settings frequently, so it's not bad to put the controller in there.


----------



## Gahstly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CreeperHugs*
> 
> Hey guys! Got my very own C70 right when it came out. It's still being worked on everyday though.
> Cables are slightly messy here due to experimenting with different fan setups.
> 
> Also, if anyone can give me tips on how to make/acquire a clear window (without the fan holes) I would MUCH appreciate that.


I used this guide and it was fairly easy. http://www.mnpctech.com/casemodblog/2012/09/21/case-mod-guide-modify-corsair-vengeance-c70-with-clear-view-window/

How did you fit the H100 push pull?


----------



## Teejay187

Gotta love the front!


----------



## CreeperHugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gahstly*
> 
> I used this guide and it was fairly easy. http://www.mnpctech.com/casemodblog/2012/09/21/case-mod-guide-modify-corsair-vengeance-c70-with-clear-view-window/
> How did you fit the H100 push pull?


The airflow from the H100 is going into the case, and the rest of the fans are pulling the air out.


----------



## Gahstly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CreeperHugs*
> 
> The airflow from the H100 is going into the case, and the rest of the fans are pulling the air out.


I meant like how did you fit all 4 fans on the h100? I have a sabertooth z77 and I can only fit 2 fans because if I try to add 4 they hit the motherboard


----------



## CreeperHugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gahstly*
> 
> I meant like how did you fit all 4 fans on the h100? I have a sabertooth z77 and I can only fit 2 fans because if I try to add 4 they hit the motherboard




As you can see, it just barely fits in my case above the motherboard. It actually is pressed firmly against it.


----------



## Teejay187

Anyone done this in bare metal yet? Thought of getting out the sanding paper this weekend


----------



## Clam Slammer

At least attempt some rattle can tiger stripe camo first


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Front panel roughed out for finish filing and paint prep..


----------



## jlhawn

replaced my cpu cooler with the Dark Knight Night Hawk


----------



## B NEGATIVE

EX360 in the roof...


----------



## Stevoandaredk5

Quote:
Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE* 

EX360 in the roof...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!























Wow! Looks great!


----------



## alcal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> EX360 in the roof...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


BNeg, how did you manage that? Any dremeling, or did you only mount it by the first two 120mm fan mounts? It looks awesoeme!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> Mine with smoke-black acrylic.


Looks good Capt! Care to take some more pics with the sidepanel off? I'd love to see how that front mount rad fits in there.


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alcal*
> 
> Looks good Capt! Care to take some more pics with the sidepanel off? I'd love to see how that front mount rad fits in there.


I'll post more pics when I have time. I'm pretty occupied with school work right now


----------



## B NEGATIVE

The loop is in,just needs a a little tweaking here and there to get the lines right,but this is the layout.


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> The loop is in,just needs a a little tweaking here and there to get the lines right,but this is the layout.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> The loop is in,just needs a a little tweaking here and there to get the lines right,but this is the layout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is very good mod. I like the look of that metal/copper tube. That is copper tube right? I read your thread regarding the copper tubing. Where can I get one?


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> The loop is in,just needs a a little tweaking here and there to get the lines right,but this is the layout.












Great job. Build looks beautiful.

But I can't tell you how interested I am to know what you did to fit the 360mm radiator up there.

My build is half finished and the ability to cramp a 360mm in there will improve the cooling of my 3-Way GTX 680 4GB SLI and X79/3930K enough that it's worth some haslle. Please tell and some pictures would also help.


----------



## ChrisTahoe

Please tell me you plan to add some GPU blocks to that. That build is just asking for it.


----------



## alcal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisTahoe*
> 
> Please tell me you plan to add some GPU blocks to that. That build is just asking for it.


I think the aesthetic of the 660s is pretty nice. Also, the build is for someone else so it's probably up to them. Two more waterblocks (+ fittings and maybe more rad if he wants) could get pricey though considering the 660's already run cool and have have as much OC headroom as you can squeeze out of them with the voltage lock.

That being said, I would loooove to see more of dem copper pipes snaking around in there.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alcal*
> 
> I think the aesthetic of the 660s is pretty nice. Also, the build is for someone else so it's probably up to them. Two more waterblocks (+ fittings and maybe more rad if he wants) could get pricey though considering the 660's already run cool and have have as much OC headroom as you can squeeze out of them with the voltage lock.
> That being said, I would loooove to see more of dem copper pipes snaking around in there.


Me too.

But its not mine,the sponsorship i got for this build will not stretch to GPU blocks.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Me too.
> But its not mine,the sponsorship i got for this build will not stretch to GPU blocks.


Pictures and run down of how you fit the 360mm up the top and how well it fits? Very interested.


----------



## Brearios

Here is my sexy beast! I finally received my custom air brushed panels from Ironside Computers and I decided to take a few pictures.


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brearios*
> 
> Here is my sexy beast! I finally received my custom air brushed panels from Ironside Computers and I decided to take a few pictures.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Love the exterior


----------



## Brearios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> Love the exterior


Thanks man! I love it. Ironside Computers did a great job and I'm really happy with my computer.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Well,thats that build over with.....

Cosmos II is on its way apparently for the next one.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Well,thats that build over with.....
> Cosmos II is on its way apparently for the next one.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!

























once again, ASTONISHING AND GORGEOUS. *searches for appropriate medal*

two questions:
1) when will we know the secretes of that 360 mount?
2) would you personally recommend the C70 over the 810 or trooper?


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> once again, ASTONISHING AND GORGEOUS. *searches for appropriate medal*
> two questions:
> 1) when will we know the secretes of that 360 mount?
> 2) would you personally recommend the C70 over the 810 or trooper?


I just want to see how much room there is with a 360 radiator in there. Mounting it would be easy enough. Drill some holes, fit some gromits and cut some bolts to the right size.

I had a Switch 810 and loved the size and features but it was too plastic for me and too tall. So I got a C70 instead because I loved the case after building one for my brother. Layout, size and amount of metal in the C70 is awesome. Only thing it's always needed was room for a 360mm radiator up top and if it can fit one well then well ill keep mine for a long time. Oh and possibly some more length and height. Like an inch both ways it'd be the perfect case.


----------



## alcal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> I just want to see how much room there is with a 360 radiator in there. Mounting it would be easy enough. Drill some holes, fit some gromits and cut some bolts to the right size.
> I had a Switch 810 and loved the size and features but it was too plastic for me and too tall. So I got a C70 instead because I loved the case after building one for my brother. Layout, size and amount of metal in the C70 is awesome. Only thing it's always needed was room for a 360mm radiator up top and if it can fit one well then well ill keep mine for a long time. Oh and possibly some more length and height. Like an inch both ways it'd be the perfect case.


I couldn't agree more with the extra inch (maybe even an inch and a half) in length and height! ARE YOU READING THIS CORSAIR GEORGE? Here are the benefits of those changes:

Extra length: Much better bottom mount radiator support, and additionally, larger PSU support. I have a 180mm semi-modular psu which won't let me put any sort of rad in the bottom. Also, more roof-mounted rad options--maybe even a 480 roof mod would be possible.

Extra height: Push-pull fans for EVERYBODY--not just a few lucky ones like me with odd motherboard clearance. Also the opportunity to put beefy rads with a single set of quiet fans and still get nice temperatures.

Also, do something about those dang honeycomb windows. Either get rid of them or sell a replacement --they just mess with airflow and looks especially if you have LED's mounted somewhere (see how opaque the window is from an angle in the spoiler).


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Finally, make the bottom cable routing hole--the one that all of the PSU cables go through--longer. As it is, even with my oversized PSU, the cables cant go straight back, and have to take an unsightly angle across the bottom of the case to get behind the motherboard tray. There is good cable management once they're there, but the road to the back panel is ugly.

This turned from agreement with thestache to a bit of a rant, but I really hope George reads this and perhaps manages to have some input on the design for the next vengeance case. The case is still wonderful, but these are niggles which keep it from ascending to the heavens on a golden chariot, pulled by pegasi during a sunset over the ocean. (too much imagery?) So yeah. Take these (fairly simple) issues into account and I WILL buy again.


----------



## Stevoandaredk5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alcal*
> 
> I couldn't agree more with the extra inch (maybe even an inch and a half) in length and height! ARE YOU READING THIS CORSAIR GEORGE? Here are the benefits of those changes:
> Extra length: Much better bottom mount radiator support, and additionally, larger PSU support. I have a 180mm semi-modular psu which won't let me put any sort of rad in the bottom. Also, more roof-mounted rad options--maybe even a 480 roof mod would be possible.
> Extra height: Push-pull fans for EVERYBODY--not just a few lucky ones like me with odd motherboard clearance. Also the opportunity to put beefy rads with a single set of quiet fans and still get nice temperatures.
> Also, do something about those dang honeycomb windows. Either get rid of them or sell a replacement --they just mess with airflow and looks especially if you have LED's mounted somewhere (see how opaque the window is from an angle in the spoiler).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, make the bottom cable routing hole--the one that all of the PSU cables go through--longer. As it is, even with my oversized PSU, the cables cant go straight back, and have to take an unsightly angle across the bottom of the case to get behind the motherboard tray. There is good cable management once they're there, but the road to the back panel is ugly.
> This turned from agreement with thestache to a bit of a rant, but I really hope George reads this and perhaps manages to have some input on the design for the next vengeance case. The case is still wonderful, but these are niggles which keep it from ascending to the heavens on a golden chariot, pulled by pegasi during a sunset over the ocean. (too much imagery?) So yeah. Take these (fairly simple) issues into account and I WILL buy again.


QFT


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alcal*
> 
> I couldn't agree more with the extra inch (maybe even an inch and a half) in length and height! ARE YOU READING THIS CORSAIR GEORGE? Here are the benefits of those changes:
> Extra length: Much better bottom mount radiator support, and additionally, larger PSU support. I have a 180mm semi-modular psu which won't let me put any sort of rad in the bottom. Also, more roof-mounted rad options--maybe even a 480 roof mod would be possible.
> Extra height: Push-pull fans for EVERYBODY--not just a few lucky ones like me with odd motherboard clearance. Also the opportunity to put beefy rads with a single set of quiet fans and still get nice temperatures.
> Also, do something about those dang honeycomb windows. Either get rid of them or sell a replacement --they just mess with airflow and looks especially if you have LED's mounted somewhere (see how opaque the window is from an angle in the spoiler).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, make the bottom cable routing hole--the one that all of the PSU cables go through--longer. As it is, even with my oversized PSU, the cables cant go straight back, and have to take an unsightly angle across the bottom of the case to get behind the motherboard tray. There is good cable management once they're there, but the road to the back panel is ugly.
> This turned from agreement with thestache to a bit of a rant, but I really hope George reads this and perhaps manages to have some input on the design for the next vengeance case. The case is still wonderful, but these are niggles which keep it from ascending to the heavens on a golden chariot, pulled by pegasi during a sunset over the ocean. (too much imagery?) So yeah. Take these (fairly simple) issues into account and I WILL buy again.


Couldn't agree with you more!

The PSU room and possible radiator mount down the bottom and then push-pull fans at the top with a 360mm radiator and no honeycomb window would make this the case to have and perfect for me. Hopefully I can smash a 360mm radiator up top and the new Corsair AX1200i 200mm PSU down bottom and still fit my pump.


----------



## beta bull3t

worship the might that is bill owen of mnpctech












http://www.mnpctech.com/casemodblog/index.php/2012/11/07/freedom-from-tyranny-new-conglomerate-planetside-2-case-mod/


----------



## ChrisTahoe

If I had the patience I'd love to do a paint scheme similar to an A-10. Gray with the jaws on the front, and my unit's tail symbol, with a red "remove before flight" banner on the non-windowed side. But alas, I don't have the time, and more likely the skill to do it.


----------



## Teejay187

I have sanded my whole case now. Jaws are an awesome idea!


----------



## alcal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beta bull3t*
> 
> worship the might that is bill owen of mnpctech
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mnpctech.com/casemodblog/index.php/2012/11/07/freedom-from-tyranny-new-conglomerate-planetside-2-case-mod/


Darn it if I didn't just giggle out of jealousy.


----------



## Bill Owen

Thanks guys! working on video highlighting stages of the c70 project... should have it posted on *YouTube channel* in week or so

and Thank you for sharing it Wayne!


----------



## pLuhhmm

The last 3 mods are god damn sexy.


----------



## captvizcenzo

Stuff that I managed to put in my C70


----------



## alcal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> Stuff that I managed to put in my C70


Ooh thats clever. If my 6990 didn't go withing 27mm of the drive bays (meaning within 2mm of the fans) I would absolutely do that. Nice clean build man


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alcal*
> 
> Ooh thats clever. If my 6990 didn't go withing 27mm of the drive bays (meaning within 2mm of the fans) I would absolutely do that. Nice clean build man


Thanks!

I was inspired by this one here.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> Stuff that I managed to put in my C70


Super tight!

And a really nice job!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beta bull3t*
> 
> worship the might that is bill owen of mnpctech
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mnpctech.com/casemodblog/index.php/2012/11/07/freedom-from-tyranny-new-conglomerate-planetside-2-case-mod/


Nice but I wonder what inside looks like.


----------



## thestache

Threw some while LEDs in my brothers case and some individually braided cables. Is looking good. Will see how it goes in summer and probably throw a 240mm radiator up the front like in mine if the GTX 690 starts to heat up too much.

Used 600mm bit fenix LED strips. One at the top one at the bottom.

Still need to put a fresh piece of acrylic in it too.





Thew an AX1200i into mine and was going to throw the third GTX 680 in and watercool it all next weekend but am going to postpone and throw a 360mm radiator up top instead of the 280mm. Any extra help I can give the waterloop I will because I haven't watercooled 3-Way SLI in a serial loop before but think it's going to need all the help it can get with my 3930k at 5GHZ.

Can't wait for this to be done so I can actually use my soundcard! I hate triple slot coolers, they are the worst thing ever to happen to GPUs.


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Super tight!
> And a really nice job!


Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Threw some while LEDs in my brothers case and some individually braided cables. Is looking good. Will see how it goes in summer and probably throw a 240mm radiator up the front like in mine if the GTX 690 starts to heat up.
> Still need to put a fresh piece of acrylic in it too.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thew an AX1200i into mine and was going to throw the third GTX 680 in and watercool it all next weekend but am going to postpone and throw a 360mm radiator up top instead of the 280mm. Any extra help I can give the waterloop I will because I haven't watercooled 3-Way SLI in a serial loop before but think it's going to need all the help it can get with my 3930k at 5GHZ.
> Can't wait for this to be done so I can actually use my soundcard! I hate triple slot coolers, they are the worst thing ever to happen to GPUs.


Any pics without the side panel?

I'd love to know the temps for a tri-sli setup in this case!


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> Thanks!
> Any pics without the side panel?
> I'd love to know the temps for a tri-sli setup in this case!


Original pictures were from my iPhone 5, here are some from my brothers SLR with his sick new 50mm lens. These are much better quality.

Well they are sitting at 53deg just while I'm browsing sooo... Lol. They need to be under water bad. Brothers GTX 690 never goes over 40-45 even on hot summer days so I'd think they would be the same with a 360+240mm radiator. He's only got a 280mm and a 140mm which is suprisingly enough for his 3930k and GTX 690.


----------



## captvizcenzo

Gorgeous and sick setup!


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> Gorgeous and sick setup!


Thanks bro.


----------



## Shikaka

Hey All

I am new here just joined the forum, I am loving the case pictures in this thread, so much so that I have just ordered a c70 in the gun metal colour,

This has probably already been posted but does anyone have a guide on how to replace the side window with a clear Perspex version? That is the first mod I am going to be doing







sorry again if this has already been posted!

I'm looking forward to posting some pictures in here once done


----------



## ACEDDAUQS

Just received my case 2 days ago in Military Green









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Thanks bro.


Looks great. Can't wait to see yours with the 360 on top.

Maybe I missed it (been following this thread lately), but what sized tubing are you using?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shikaka*
> 
> Hey All
> I am new here just joined the forum, I am loving the case pictures in this thread, so much so that I have just ordered a c70 in the gun metal colour,
> This has probably already been posted but does anyone have a guide on how to replace the side window with a clear Perspex version? That is the first mod I am going to be doing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry again if this has already been posted!
> I'm looking forward to posting some pictures in here once done


Should be in the first post I believe


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Threw some while LEDs in my brothers case and some individually braided cables. Is looking good. Will see how it goes in summer and probably throw a 240mm radiator up the front like in mine if the GTX 690 starts to heat up too much.
> Used 600mm bit fenix LED strips. One at the top one at the bottom.
> Still need to put a fresh piece of acrylic in it too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thew an AX1200i into mine and was going to throw the third GTX 680 in and watercool it all next weekend but am going to postpone and throw a 360mm radiator up top instead of the 280mm. Any extra help I can give the waterloop I will because I haven't watercooled 3-Way SLI in a serial loop before but think it's going to need all the help it can get with my 3930k at 5GHZ.
> Can't wait for this to be done so I can actually use my soundcard! I hate triple slot coolers, they are the worst thing ever to happen to GPUs.


You will need a 360+240 minimum for that setup.

Rule of thumb for any loop is a 120 for each block in the loop plus a 120 on top of the total

In your case 4 120+1 120.


----------



## RKTGX95

is there anyone on here who managed to mount a 240 rad at the bottom? (that the fitting side faces the PSU?)

also, is there anyone here who is making a custom window for the C70?


----------



## alcal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> is there anyone on here who managed to mount a 240 rad at the bottom? (that the fitting side faces the PSU?)
> also, is there anyone here who is making a custom window for the C70?


If your PSU is 160mm or shorter, you should be able to fit a 240 rad at the bottom, but having the fittings face the PSU puts a lot of question marks into that generalization. I wouldn't count on it.

No artisans/manufacturers are making a clear window for it yet, but there are several tutorials on how to do it including this one:
http://www.mnpctech.com/casemodblog/2012/09/21/case-mod-guide-modify-corsair-vengeance-c70-with-clear-view-window/

A member also made a video, but I can't find it right now.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alcal*
> 
> If your PSU is 160mm or shorter, you should be able to fit a 240 rad at the bottom, but having the fittings face the PSU puts a lot of question marks into that generalization. I wouldn't count on it.
> No artisans/manufacturers are making a clear window for it yet, but there are several tutorials on how to do it including this one:
> http://www.mnpctech.com/casemodblog/2012/09/21/case-mod-guide-modify-corsair-vengeance-c70-with-clear-view-window/
> A member also made a video, but I can't find it right now.


even if its the XSPC EX 240 rad? (275 mm)

i don't have the tools and materials, let alone skill to make a window. (which is why i'll gladly buy one) but if no one is making one i could at least flip the window right? (so that the fan holes are either on the right or the bottom)


----------



## Stevoandaredk5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> even if its the XSPC EX 240 rad? (275 mm)
> i don't have the tools and materials, let alone skill to make a window. (which is why i'll gladly buy one) but if no one is making one i could at least flip the window right? (so that the fan holes are either on the right or *the bottom*)


The window is slightly rectangular, so you'll only be able to flip them to the front, it won't rotate 90*


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> even if its the XSPC EX 240 rad? (275 mm)
> i don't have the tools and materials, let alone skill to make a window. (which is why i'll gladly buy one) but if no one is making one i could at least flip the window right? (so that the fan holes are either on the right or the bottom)


Here, I hope this helps.

My HX650 is 150mm in length, it's the old one.


----------



## alcal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> even if its the XSPC EX 240 rad? (275 mm)
> i don't have the tools and materials, let alone skill to make a window. (which is why i'll gladly buy one) but if no one is making one i could at least flip the window right? (so that the fan holes are either on the right or the bottom)


Yup, you can flip the window--although I did that and I think airflow suffered severely and it only looked moderately better. here is the picture of what it looked like for me:



The tools you need to make one are just a drill and an acrylic cutting knife (which is actually a tool that scores the surface enough that you can snap the acrylic on a straight line. I tried it once and I got hasty with my drilling and the acrylic shattered, but if you take your time with it it should be ok.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shikaka*
> 
> Hey All
> I am new here just joined the forum, I am loving the case pictures in this thread, so much so that I have just ordered a c70 in the gun metal colour,
> This has probably already been posted but does anyone have a guide on how to replace the side window with a clear Perspex version? That is the first mod I am going to be doing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry again if this has already been posted!
> I'm looking forward to posting some pictures in here once done


I bought a smoked acrylic window at my local glass shop for 20 bucks, the stock window has small post molded into it on all the mounting holes so the new window i got is 1/8 thick and then i bought some really small black rubber washers at Lowes and put them on the screws then the new window mounts perfect using the original screws and window trim.
you can see mine in my profile.


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> even if its the XSPC EX 240 rad? (275 mm)
> i don't have the tools and materials, let alone skill to make a window. (which is why i'll gladly buy one) but if no one is making one i could at least flip the window right? (so that the fan holes are either on the right or the bottom)


Yep, I flipped mine. Looks A LOT better. Just unscrew the screws on the back.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> even if its the XSPC EX 240 rad? (275 mm)
> i don't have the tools and materials, let alone skill to make a window. (which is why i'll gladly buy one) but if no one is making one i could at least flip the window right? (so that the fan holes are either on the right or the bottom)


Yeah a 275-280mm radiator will fit down the bottom with a 180mm PSU or less. It'll be tight At 180mm but it'll fit, 160mm is more appropriate but then you're limited in capacity. Honestly though you want it vertical like mines positioned or with the HDD cages in and against them. Fits a lot better.

And for those that wanted to know I use PrimoChill 1/2 ID 3/4 OD tubing. Best I've found for bends that's nice and thick.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> Here, I hope this helps.
> 
> My HX650 is 150mm in length, it's the old one.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Yeah a 275-280mm radiator will fit down the bottom with a 180mm PSU or less. It'll be tight At 180mm but it'll fit, 160mm is more appropriate but then you're limited in capacity. Honestly though you want it vertical like mines positioned or with the HDD cages in and against them. Fits a lot better.
> And for those that wanted to know I use PrimoChill 1/2 ID 3/4 OD tubing. Best I've found for bends that's nice and thick.


considering one of the 45mm or 60mm thick alphacool rads in the bottom with ports to psu side. i do feel it would be really tight according to the above picture and XSPC's EX240 scheme (just add to the 5mm and its the UT60)

also, if i won't be able to do that bottom rad, what are my option of mounting a HDD + SSD in a ODD drive? (since i'll use a rad in the front)


----------



## alcal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> considering one of the 45mm or 60mm thick alphacool rads in the bottom with ports to psu side. i do feel it would be really tight according to the above picture and XSPC's EX240 scheme (just add to the 5mm and its the UT60)
> also, if i won't be able to do that bottom rad, what are my option of mounting a HDD + SSD in a ODD drive? (since i'll use a rad in the front)


There are lots of cool places to velcro an ssd to show it off (such as the side of your remaining 5.25" bays). To mount 3.5" drives in 5.25" bays I recommend an adapter of this type:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/15856/hdc-93/Akust_525_Bay_to_35_HDD_Adapter_Noise_Reducer_-_Black_AV00-0100-AKS.html?tl=g34c273s852

It mounts two 3.5" drives into 1 5.25" bay.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alcal*
> 
> There are lots of cool places to velcro an ssd to show it off (such as the side of your remaining 5.25" bays). To mount 3.5" drives in 5.25" bays I recommend an adapter of this type:
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/15856/hdc-93/Akust_525_Bay_to_35_HDD_Adapter_Noise_Reducer_-_Black_AV00-0100-AKS.html?tl=g34c273s852
> It mounts two 3.5" drives into 1 5.25" bay.


couldn't i just screw it somehow to the drive bays? pictures indicate that it looks possible (if that screwless mechanism can be removed...)
also, _"of your remaining 5.25" bays"_ sounds like i brutally cut them


----------



## alcal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> couldn't i just screw it somehow to the drive bays? pictures indicate that it looks possible (if that screwless mechanism can be removed...)
> also, _"of your remaining 5.25" bays"_ sounds like i brutally cut them


You would need a 2.5" to 5.25" adapter to mount the SSD in a drive bay. You could maybe get a 2.5" to 3.5" adapter and then have your ssd and hdd mounted to the adpater I linked previously.

I just mentioned the velcro because if you hide the cables nicely, you can show off your SSD in a cool, clean way and save drive space for bigger devices.


----------



## Juraat

Hey everyone,

I just filled out the entry-form, is there anything else I need to do to get into the club? I have a C70 Gunmetal Black wich I'm still currently modding and is not yet finished. The theme for the build is the TV-series Firefly.

Here are some pics of it's current state:







If anyone is interested, I recently started a build log for it.

Here's the link.

Cheers!


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juraat*
> 
> Hey everyone,
> I just filled out the entry-form, is there anything else I need to do to get into the club? I have a C70 Gunmetal Black wich I'm still currently modding and is not yet finished. The theme for the build is the TV-series Firefly.
> Here are some pics of it's current state:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is interested, I recently started a build log for it.
> Here's the link.
> Cheers!


Looks good and very clean.







Initially I thought those plumbing is for water cooling


----------



## Juraat

Thanks!









Unfortunately, watercooling wasn't in my budget for this build. I am only but a humble student


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alcal*
> 
> You would need a 2.5" to 5.25" adapter to mount the SSD in a drive bay. You could maybe get a 2.5" to 3.5" adapter and then have your ssd and hdd mounted to the adpater I linked previously.
> I just mentioned the velcro because if you hide the cables nicely, you can show off your SSD in a cool, clean way and save drive space for bigger devices.


Yeah velcro or double sided tape. Plenty of places to stick the SSD and a regualr HDD behind the case with the cable routing. My HDD is stuck in the optical bay area and my SSD is stuck behind with the cable routing.


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juraat*
> 
> Hey everyone,
> I just filled out the entry-form, is there anything else I need to do to get into the club? I have a C70 Gunmetal Black wich I'm still currently modding and is not yet finished. The theme for the build is the TV-series Firefly.
> Here are some pics of it's current state:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is interested, I recently started a build log for it.
> Here's the link.
> Cheers!


That is very sweet. A piece of art IMO.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juraat*
> 
> Hey everyone,
> I just filled out the entry-form, is there anything else I need to do to get into the club? I have a C70 Gunmetal Black wich I'm still currently modding and is not yet finished. The theme for the build is the TV-series Firefly.
> Here are some pics of it's current state:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is interested, I recently started a build log for it.
> Here's the link.
> Cheers!


You only need to filled out the form. The spreadsheet will automatically updated every 5 minutes.

Nice mod!







BTW, Firefly also my favourites TV series too.







I will add the link to your build log at first post.


----------



## Shikaka

*Clear Window Question To All...*

I have a local company near me in Essex, UK who i provide IT Support for, they are willing to make these for people if i can drum up some interest.

If anyone would be willing to buy a clear window, ill post it to you myself or they will, UK only.

Please let me know your interest


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shikaka*
> 
> *Clear Window Question To All...*
> I have a local company near me in Essex, UK who i provide IT Support for, they are willing to make these for people if i can drum up some interest.
> If anyone would be willing to buy a clear window, ill post it to you myself or they will, UK only.
> Please let me know your interest


are you sure that it is impossible for international shipping? (if i pay the shipping?)
also, an example picture of a window would be nice


----------



## Juraat

Thanks Kizwan, glad you like it







. Firefly is probably one of the best series ever made!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by alcal View Post
> 
> You would need a 2.5" to 5.25" adapter to mount the SSD in a drive bay. You could maybe get a 2.5" to 3.5" adapter and then have your ssd and hdd mounted to the adpater I linked previously.
> I just mentioned the velcro because if you hide the cables nicely, you can show off your SSD in a cool, clean way and save drive space for bigger devices.


Here's a pic of how I did my HDD and SSD:



This way I have plenty of room for other things.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juraat*
> 
> Thanks Kizwan, glad you like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Firefly is probably one of the best series ever made!
> Here's a pic of how I did my HDD and SSD:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This way I have plenty of room for other things.


can't really figure out how did you mount the HDD and SSD. are those existing holes or did you make new ones? (i.e. a bit more detail, though great useful pics)


----------



## Juraat

I used 3M double-sided montage tape to put the SSD on the back. For the HDD, I cut of some of one of the HDD-cages, so there is only room for one HDD.

To mount it I had to drill a hole in the front of the pc and one on the back of the motherboard tray. The other hole was pre-existing.

Here are some pics to better show what I did:

Sorry for the low res, my camera settings were set on 800x640 at that time, for some reason.

The HDD bay tilts back, so the HDD can be taken out. If not tilted back, the HDD is underneath the 5.25" bay.

I'm happy to explain more if needed later, but starting a game of LOL now







.


----------



## Teejay187

So what do you prefer? Sanded or original? Or maybe both side by side?









I submited to the owner sheet twice since I got 2 cases in green, but the second entry is gone. It doesnt matter of course.

Here is proof: LINK TO WORKLOG

Along with a picture


----------



## Murray92589

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shikaka*
> 
> *Clear Window Question To All...*
> 
> I have a local company near me in Essex, UK who i provide IT Support for, they are willing to make these for people if i can drum up some interest.
> 
> If anyone would be willing to buy a clear window, ill post it to you myself or they will, UK only.
> 
> Please let me know your interest


I will buy one, I've been debating having a local glass company make me one, I don't wont to put the effort into doing it myself, I am not the best at cutting plexi lol.


----------



## JayGB1982

Count me in, I need a side panel and if the price is right I would buy one, What cost we looking at?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teejay187*
> 
> So what do you prefer? Sanded or original? Or maybe both side by side?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I submited to the owner sheet twice since I got 2 cases in green, but the second entry is gone. It doesnt matter of course.
> Here is proof: LINK TO WORKLOG
> Along with a picture


The sanded one look kinda badass.









For the second entry, when did you register? Can you try register again? Probably just a glitch. BTW, I added the link to your build/work log at first post.


----------



## Shikaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> are you sure that it is impossible for international shipping? (if i pay the shipping?)
> also, an example picture of a window would be nice


Come to think of it, i dont see why i cant ship international. I bet my client already does as they make bespoke stuff all the time for cmopanies around the world.

I will try and get a price today







I think it will be around £25 for the window plus shipping, but thats my guestimate


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shikaka*
> 
> Come to think of it, i dont see why i cant ship international. I bet my client already does as they make bespoke stuff all the time for cmopanies around the world.
> I will try and get a price today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it will be around £25 for the window plus shipping, but thats my guestimate


Sounds great ! *looks at wallet*

btw, a little sample pic would be a great thing to all of us.


----------



## JayGB1982

Anyone got any recommendations for Fans? I was going to get the Cougars but they are really hard to find in the UK and some reports of them being loud when positioned vertically.

I'm after a complete set of case fans. 2 front, 1 cage, 1 Rear 120mm. 2 for the h100i but I understand that pressure is more important to CFM on these? And 2 140mm for the bottom.

Ideally I want something as close to the Cougar Vortexs in terms of noise and performance.

Any ideas?


----------



## Shikaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> Sounds great ! *looks at wallet*
> btw, a little sample pic would be a great thing to all of us.


I will post pics soon, I am going there Friday to make one with one of their guys, should be fun!


----------



## Shikaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayGB1982*
> 
> Anyone got any recommendations for Fans? I was going to get the Cougars but they are really hard to find in the UK and some reports of them being loud when positioned vertically.
> I'm after a complete set of case fans. 2 front, 1 cage, 1 Rear 120mm. 2 for the h100i but I understand that pressure is more important to CFM on these? And 2 140mm for the bottom.
> Ideally I want something as close to the Cougar Vortexs in terms of noise and performance.
> Any ideas?


Are you bothered about any LEDs in the fans? If so what colour?

I am not sure what the specs of the cougars are but I just ordered some bitfenix fans from overclockers, they have blue LEDs, and were a very good price, hopefully they will run pretty quiet on a fan controller


----------



## Teejay187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> The sanded one look kinda badass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the second entry, when did you register? Can you try register again? Probably just a glitch. BTW, I added the link to your build/work log at first post.


Thanks! Probably a bug. Filed it again though







Thanks for adding the worklog









You think I should sand both cases? Or "Good cop, Sanded cop"?


----------



## JayGB1982

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shikaka*
> 
> Are you bothered about any LEDs in the fans? If so what colour?
> I am not sure what the specs of the cougars are but I just ordered some bitfenix fans from overclockers, they have blue LEDs, and were a very good price, hopefully they will run pretty quiet on a fan controller


Not really bothered about fans but if I had to have them I would prefer blue. But I'd rather not have LED's on the Fans.
PWM fans are a must though.

Looking for 4 120mm 2 140mm and 2 120's for a H100i I just ordered, I'm in the UK though :O

I just ordered my Vengeance c70 in green, The Ax860i and H100i and my 3770k. Just over £600 for the lot. Not too bad.

Get my Gigabyte z77 UP5 TH turning up next week so should be able to post some pics soon.

Now.... The only thing I need is the Fans and memory, Was going to get the Vengeance 1600 LP RAM in Blue but just discovered the Corsair Air Flow Pro.... Now I'm having BIG difficulty finding Kits / RAM compatible. I was the CMP kits as they are blue but would buy the red CMT kits if anyone has a link?

Thoughts?


----------



## RKTGX95

ok fellas, the C70 gunmetal black has been ordered. Now we play the Good Old waiting game... (again)

to do list:

-make first build.

-overclock (in process, plus no time because of intensive school year)

-replace case for next one

-build a loop (soon







)

(whats next?







)


----------



## Stevoandaredk5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CreeperHugs*
> 
> snip*
> As you can see, it just barely fits in my case above the motherboard. It actually is pressed firmly against it.


After seeing your H100 fit, I decided to give push/pull a try with my new H100i. I got it in there, but the lower left Corsair fan ring was binding the blades, removed it and wa-la! Push/pull. I'm still waiting on GPUs. Enjoy:


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayGB1982*
> 
> Anyone got any recommendations for Fans? I was going to get the Cougars but they are really hard to find in the UK and some reports of them being loud when positioned vertically.
> I'm after a complete set of case fans. 2 front, 1 cage, 1 Rear 120mm. 2 for the h100i but I understand that pressure is more important to CFM on these? And 2 140mm for the bottom.
> Ideally I want something as close to the Cougar Vortexs in terms of noise and performance.
> Any ideas?


I would really try and get the cougars they really are the best fans around for that level of noise and performance.


----------



## ChrisTahoe

Steve, did you sleeve those yourself? Or can you buy sleeved cables for the AX PSUs? I might pick one up, as I won't need a 1000w PSU anymore.


----------



## Stevoandaredk5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisTahoe*
> 
> Steve, did you sleeve those yourself? Or can you buy sleeved cables for the AX PSUs? I might pick one up, as I won't need a 1000w PSU anymore.


You can buy complete sleeved cable sets from Corsair: http://www.corsair.com/us/power-supply-units/psu-accessories.html


----------



## ChrisTahoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stevoandaredk5*
> 
> You can buy complete sleeved cable sets from Corsair: http://www.corsair.com/us/power-supply-units/psu-accessories.html


DARN! Only 2 8-PIN PCI cables. I'd need 2 more. I wonder If I could get them to throw another couple in...


----------



## Stevoandaredk5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisTahoe*
> 
> DARN! Only 2 8-PIN PCI cables. I'd need 2 more. I wonder If I could get them to throw another couple in...


Are you running more than 2 GPUs?


----------



## ChrisTahoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stevoandaredk5*
> 
> Are you running more than 2 GPUs?


No, but it only comes with 2 6+2-Pin cables according to the website, which is only enough for one GPU.


----------



## Stevoandaredk5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisTahoe*
> 
> No, but it only comes with 2 6+2-Pin cables according to the website, which is only enough for one GPU.


Ah, well each "cable" has 2 6+2 connectors. Guess that is kinda confusing.


----------



## ChrisTahoe

So there'd be a total of 4 6+2 connections? 2 cables with 2 6+2 connections each? I wanna make sure I have this right.


----------



## Stevoandaredk5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisTahoe*
> 
> So there'd be a total of 4 6+2 connections? 2 cables with 2 6+2 connections each? I wanna make sure I have this right.


Correct. There are is a connection for each cable at the PSU side. These two cables split into 4 6+2 connections.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teejay187*
> 
> You think I should sand both cases? Or "Good cop, Sanded cop"?


If I were you, I only sanded one case. I'd do something else with the other case. Probably some extreme mod. Hehe.


----------



## RKTGX95

i was wondering, if i put LED fans on the bottom, would the be a LED glow effect under the case?


----------



## Stevoandaredk5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> i was wondering, if i put LED fans on the bottom, would the be a LED glow effect under the case?


I would say yes, the build above seems to have some glow underneath the case


----------



## Juraat

Yes, the bottom is all mesh. If you place led fans or a led strip there it will light up underneath the case.


----------



## Teejay187

Or even better, 5mm LEDs fits perfect in the mesh! I bought 500 Red Leds that will come to good use!


----------



## Murray92589

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayGB1982*
> 
> Anyone got any recommendations for Fans? I was going to get the Cougars but they are really hard to find in the UK and some reports of them being loud when positioned vertically.
> 
> I'm after a complete set of case fans. 2 front, 1 cage, 1 Rear 120mm. 2 for the h100i but I understand that pressure is more important to CFM on these? And 2 140mm for the bottom.
> 
> Ideally I want something as close to the Cougar Vortexs in terms of noise and performance.
> 
> Any ideas?


I used Gelid Solutions wing 12 PL, I really like them, they move a lot of air (I have 9 total). I also only have them running at about half speed though, when they are turned all the way up they are quite noisy but again, thats with 9 of them. If I was buying new ones now, I think I would consider the Zalman SF-3 for several reasons: 1 I think they will be quieter, 2: they dont have led's and are white, so i can shine an led on them to make whatever color i want instead of being stuck with blue.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> i was wondering, if i put LED fans on the bottom, would the be a LED glow effect under the case?


If you have LED strips that are directional and position them properly they won't at all. If you use strips that aren't or some fans then, yes they will and it wont look as good in my opinion. But you can see from these that in a pitch black room you can't even see it. The last one is the best example. 2-3 tiny white dots and that's it. You will regardless get bleed out the back but that's helpful I guess when needing to change stuff.


----------



## Shikaka

These are some very quick photos done using my phone while i was still moving my old kit into the new case,

There will be more pics soon!





I am really pleased at how well the fan controller blends in and i can barely hear the fans at all when they are all set to low!

Cable are abit messy in that picture, they are better now!


----------



## thestache

Fresh clear acrylic in both cases. Looks soo much better than the smokey/blue acrylic it comes with.

Honestly wasn't as easy as I thought I'd be and I've got power tools coming out my bloody ears. So I can understand why some aren't willing to try it.


----------



## Juraat

That's why I used polycarbonate. It's alot easier to work with then acrylic, as it doesn't have any internal tension. Which could lead to cracks, especially when drilling holes along edges.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> If you have LED strips that are directional and position them properly they won't at all. If you use strips that aren't or some fans then, yes they will and it wont look as good in my opinion. But you can see from these that in a pitch black room you can't even see it. The last one is the best example. 2-3 tiny white dots and that's it. You will regardless get bleed out the back but that's helpful I guess when needing to change stuff.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


not sure if it is only the pictures, but your setup looks very bright. i just a bit of white lighting so people could see the rig and (future) loop better in the dark, instead of counting on the red glow of the XSPC Raystorm red leds or waiting till daylight. im also gonna have top red led fans but that glow and not light up the case red, and i have been lately considering the NZXT sleeved LED kit since it has the intensity control. if not what do you recommend for that?

(also, considered using a white FZ LED fan to light up the inside of the case, it would be on the HDD cage and/or on the rear. is it a viable option?)


----------



## Shikaka

I just finished modding the front of my Blu-Ray Drive to be a stealth drive, its my first attempt at ever doing this and i am happy with the result


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> If you have LED strips that are directional and position them properly they won't at all. If you use strips that aren't or some fans then, yes they will and it wont look as good in my opinion. But you can see from these that in a pitch black room you can't even see it. The last one is the best example. 2-3 tiny white dots and that's it. You will regardless get bleed out the back but that's helpful I guess when needing to change stuff.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Not sure about LED strips, but cathodes make the underside glow allright for me - now dunno how easy it would be to cover them from the upper side if you would want to prevent them also lighting up your case internals. Or - if you go with leds then I think it might make sense to drill a small holes with the same step size as the leds are that way they all should be able to light up the underside. For better effect might need some aftermarket legs to make the case stand a bit higher.

Thats a 10cm cathode.


----------



## Teejay187

I will try to mount 5mm leds along the side at the bottom tomorrow. The holes in the mesh at the bottom is exactly 5mm so diodes fits perfectly.


----------



## Clam Slammer

Finally got myself a shot worth posting. Lurked this thread since day one, not I get to contribute. Still waiting for my Lamptron FC10 to come in the mail. Thinking about camo paintjobs ranging from Vietnam era tiger stripe to Swedish M90 camoflage. Thinking some splinter camo might do the trick.



I'll get some night shots eventually and show you how good the red and green can harmonize.


----------



## Teejay187

Nice picture!

Here are the ones promised:


----------



## JayGB1982

Good to see so many builds coming along.

My Build should be ready in the next week or so, Just waiting on the Motherboard and Memory to be delivered, I did the stupid thing of ordering everything then forgetting RAM so that's gonna be a couple of extra days but should be here by this time next week.

Here's what I've gone for

c70 Military Green
Gigabyte z77 UP5 Thunderbolt
AX860i
H100i
Intel i7 3770k
Zotac GeForce GTX 660 2Gb
16Gb DDR3 2400Mhz RAM
Creative X-Fi Titanium HD
Samsung 830 128 Gb SSD
Seagate Momentus XT 500 Gb

Ended up buying the 660 instead of the 670 I planned due to budget constraints, Went £60 over the £1k mark for the build, Hopefully the 660 will last me a few months till I can replace it then use the 660 as a dedicated PhysX card.

Future additions -

Fans, I'm still hunting around for some Cougar's but they are really hard to find in the UK.
Lighting - Was considering the Corsair Link kit and Commander Node, But that is very pricey for the job of just being bling








Storage - I'll fill that machine with just the data I already have so a 2Tb HD will be purchased in the New Year, Also considering the idea of an additional 830 SSD for RAID 1. I'm not bothered about write speeds more interested in redundancy and READ speeds. Would a dedicated RAID PCI-e card be worth it? Performance wise?

I'll post some pictures next week.


----------



## RKTGX95

will be picking up my new C70 black tomorrow









*looks at 1100 besides me*
*prepares space for it to gather some dust*








(but seriously, probably selling to a friend for +- ~1/2 price)

also, are the Antec lighting strips recommended? (USB ones)


----------



## Medvednic

I want to buy this case but I'm really torn up between the white and the black version... on the official pictures the white looks very good, but on real life pictures posted here it looks more toylike (especially the front) while the black one looks very solid.
how the white one fits with a complete black system (black screen, speakers, peripherals, ups)?


----------



## npo717

Just an FYI. Newegg has the white c70 for $69.99 after promo code and $30 MIR.

EDIT: And free shipping.


----------



## RKTGX95

Finally arrived











Spoiler: Warning: C70






























Sneaky foot, getting in every picture








(btw, that cryptic unknown writing is in Hebrew "Karmiel" (כרמיאל) which is the name of my city













Spoiler: And a little bonus
























can't wait to migrate my rig from the 1100 to the C70...


----------



## GermanyChris

May I join? Specs are in my sig. Sorry for the bad pics, when all the fans are replaced with noctua's and the fan controller is installed I'll take some proper pictures.


----------



## Medvednic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> Finally arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: C70
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sneaky foot, getting in every picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (btw, that cryptic unknown writing is in Hebrew "Karmiel" (כרמיאל) which is the name of my city
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: And a little bonus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't wait to migrate my rig from the 1100 to the C70...


You bought it from ksp?


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> [IMG
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1136667/width/350/height/700[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May I join? Specs are in my sig. Sorry for the bad pics, when all the fans are replaced with noctua's and the fan controller is installed I'll take some proper pictures.


what are you using for lighting? and do the (bad) pics show an accurate representation of how it looks in person?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medvednic*
> 
> You bought it from ksp?


Yup, 595 NIS for either color.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> what are you using for lighting? and do the (bad) pics show an accurate representation of how it looks in person?
> Yup, 595 NIS for either color.


It's got clear cold cathodes in the top, it looks nice in person. I'll get the real camera out with decent lighting and update.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Good news,the guy im building for wants the GPU's blocked as well.

So this aint over.....


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> It's got clear cold cathodes in the top, it looks nice in person. I'll get the real camera out with decent lighting and update.


still, i'd recommend you placing the cathode on the opposite side so that it lights from the window on the rig and then it reflects back from the rig through the window to your view.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Good news,the guy im building for wants the GPU's blocked as well.
> So this aint over.....


Is it done Yuri (B Neg) ?
No comrade premier (community), it has only begun...

(i'm in the Red Alert 2 mindset lately...)

btw, when will you tell us the secretes of the magical top 360 rad mod?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Its very simple,just measure up for the end fan screw holes on the rad ,drill the case and screw it in.

Or use the holes in the mesh to anchor it.


----------



## Clam Slammer

We'd still love to see a quick shot of the top if you'd be willing.











Did a little school project, maybe relevant. Made for people who don't know how to computer.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Its very simple,just measure up for the end fan screw holes on the rad ,drill the case and screw it in.
> Or use the holes in the mesh to anchor it.


so just use a bit less screws and screw to the top mesh? (are the screws longer than usual? )
by this pic it looks very possible with a bit longer screws.

would i lose a lot by going with a 280 instead of a 360? (except the look of corsair fans







btw, which are these? the quiet or performance? are they noisy?)


----------



## B NEGATIVE

You lose only about 3/4" off each end but the rad is spaced away from the mesh so the air flows freely.

A 280 would fit lovely if it is thin enough not to foul the mobo,Corsair do these fans in a 140 format,i have them in the front of my SR2...


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> You lose only about 3/4" off each end but the rad is spaced away from the mesh so the air flows freely.
> A 280 would fit lovely if it is thin enough not to foul the mobo,Corsair do these fans in a 140 format,i have them in the front of my SR2...


the problem is that the AF140 fans only have ~0.88 static pressure, and the lowest FPI thin 280 rad is ~12 to 14 fpi. (the swiftech rad and the magicool one) but i'll have to say that the corsair fans with red rings fit perfectly eith the SR-2.

also, 280*140 is 39200 and 360*120 is 43200 (and good ol' 240*120 is 28800 for comparison)


----------



## Typhrus

Hey Guys, count me in!






Hardware

Asus Maximus V Formula Motherboard
Intel i7 3770K
Kingston HyperX T1 Black 8GB (2pc)
Corsair AX850 Gold Power Supply
Asus ROG Xonar Phoebus Sound Card
Asus GTX 680 DirectCU II TOP Edition (2pc)
Corsair Vengeance C70 Mid Tower Gaming Case Gunmetal Black
Corsair Force Series GS 240GB SSD
Western Digital WD Black 2TB

Cooling
Corsair Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition Case Fan (6pc)
Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition Case Fan (3pc)
Hardware Labs Black Ice GT Stealth 360
Hardware Labs Black Ice GT Stealth 120 (2pc)
EKWB FC680 GTX DCII Acetal + Nickel GPU Waterblock (2pc)
EKWB Supremacy Acetal + Nickel CPU Waterblock
EKWB FB Kit Asus M5F Motherboard Waterblock
EKWB FC680 GTX DCII Backplate (2pc)
EKWB FC Bridge DUAL Serial 3-Slot CSQ
Masterkleer 13/10mm UV - RED Tube
XSPC D5 Dual Bay Reservoir and Pump Combo
Koolance Fluorescent Red Liquid Coolant
Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black 3/8 Compression Fitting (9pc)
Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black Dual Rotary 45 Degree 3/8 Fitting
Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black Dual Rotary Angle 3/8 Fitting (4pc)
Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black Triple Rotary 90 Degree Fitting CC4
Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black Rotary 90 Degree Adapter
Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black Low-Profile Stop Fitting
Bitspower T-Block Shining Silver
Bitspower Matte Black Mini Dual G1/4 Extender (3pc)
Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black Mini Valve

Accessories
Corsair Individually Sleeved Modular Cable Kits - Red Colour
Bitspower Dual 30cm Cold Cathode Kit UV
EK Twin 5mm LED Kit - Ultra UV


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *npo717*
> 
> Just an FYI. Newegg has the white c70 for $69.99 after promo code and $30 MIR.
> EDIT: And free shipping.


I found this before this post but thank you for putting it as I was about to do so myself









Well I finally after dreaming of this case for 5 months have got my C70 on the way in ARCTIC WHITE because of the newegg add. I'll admit that white wasn't my first choice (i prefer the black or green). But this deal was just to unreal to pass up. So Ill be trading my 300R for the C70 like I originally wanted









Now that I have the white one on its way I'd like some ideas for what theme I could possibly go with for the build thus far a "portal" theme has my mind the most busy

below is a link to a new thread i made to collect some ideas, any help is greatly appreciated!!!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1329774/build-white-c70-themed-build-ideas-help-please/0_100


----------



## kizwan

That's it. I need to get 360 rad too.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> still, i'd recommend you placing the cathode on the opposite side so that it lights from the window on the rig and then it reflects back from the rig through the window to your view.
> Is it done Yuri (B Neg) ?
> No comrade premier (community), it has only begun...
> (i'm in the Red Alert 2 mindset lately...)
> btw, when will you tell us the secretes of the magical top 360 rad mod?


Theres one there too..

I'm going to disassemble it Sunday evening when I get back to the apartment so I can paint the fans, PS and card housing I'll unplug ion of the tube and take a look see..


----------



## tianh

so can this case be watercooled just the cpu without any kind of modifications to the case? Really loving the case especially the handles.


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tianh*
> 
> so can this case be watercooled just the cpu without any kind of modifications to the case? Really loving the case especially the handles.


Yes. It can fit 240/280mm thin rad on top no problem.


----------



## ChrisTahoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tianh*
> 
> so can this case be watercooled just the cpu without any kind of modifications to the case? Really loving the case especially the handles.


Easily. You only need a 240mm rad for adequate CPU cooling.


----------



## tianh

Awesome! What if I wanted to add one GPU to the mix? Would I have to make modifications or can I just do it stock?


----------



## ChrisTahoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tianh*
> 
> Awesome! What if I wanted to add one GPU to the mix? Would I have to make modifications or can I just do it stock?


That's pretty easy too. No mods here:


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Typhrus*
> 
> Hey Guys, count me in!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardware
> Asus Maximus V Formula Motherboard
> Intel i7 3770K
> Kingston HyperX T1 Black 8GB (2pc)
> Corsair AX850 Gold Power Supply
> Asus ROG Xonar Phoebus Sound Card
> Asus GTX 680 DirectCU II TOP Edition (2pc)
> Corsair Vengeance C70 Mid Tower Gaming Case Gunmetal Black
> Corsair Force Series GS 240GB SSD
> Western Digital WD Black 2TB
> Cooling
> Corsair Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition Case Fan (6pc)
> Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition Case Fan (3pc)
> Hardware Labs Black Ice GT Stealth 360
> Hardware Labs Black Ice GT Stealth 120 (2pc)
> EKWB FC680 GTX DCII Acetal + Nickel GPU Waterblock (2pc)
> EKWB Supremacy Acetal + Nickel CPU Waterblock
> EKWB FB Kit Asus M5F Motherboard Waterblock
> EKWB FC680 GTX DCII Backplate (2pc)
> EKWB FC Bridge DUAL Serial 3-Slot CSQ
> Masterkleer 13/10mm UV - RED Tube
> XSPC D5 Dual Bay Reservoir and Pump Combo
> Koolance Fluorescent Red Liquid Coolant
> Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black 3/8 Compression Fitting (9pc)
> Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black Dual Rotary 45 Degree 3/8 Fitting
> Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black Dual Rotary Angle 3/8 Fitting (4pc)
> Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black Triple Rotary 90 Degree Fitting CC4
> Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black Rotary 90 Degree Adapter
> Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black Low-Profile Stop Fitting
> Bitspower T-Block Shining Silver
> Bitspower Matte Black Mini Dual G1/4 Extender (3pc)
> Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black Mini Valve
> Accessories
> Corsair Individually Sleeved Modular Cable Kits - Red Colour
> Bitspower Dual 30cm Cold Cathode Kit UV
> EK Twin 5mm LED Kit - Ultra UV


great looking, i just want to know how did you mount the 360 rad? (mods or other)


----------



## thestache

...


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Typhrus*
> 
> Hey Guys, count me in!
> 
> Hardware
> Asus Maximus V Formula Motherboard
> Intel i7 3770K
> Kingston HyperX T1 Black 8GB (2pc)
> Corsair AX850 Gold Power Supply
> Asus ROG Xonar Phoebus Sound Card
> Asus GTX 680 DirectCU II TOP Edition (2pc)
> Corsair Vengeance C70 Mid Tower Gaming Case Gunmetal Black
> Corsair Force Series GS 240GB SSD
> Western Digital WD Black 2TB
> Cooling
> Corsair Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition Case Fan (6pc)
> Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition Case Fan (3pc)
> Hardware Labs Black Ice GT Stealth 360
> Hardware Labs Black Ice GT Stealth 120 (2pc)
> EKWB FC680 GTX DCII Acetal + Nickel GPU Waterblock (2pc)
> EKWB Supremacy Acetal + Nickel CPU Waterblock
> EKWB FB Kit Asus M5F Motherboard Waterblock
> EKWB FC680 GTX DCII Backplate (2pc)
> EKWB FC Bridge DUAL Serial 3-Slot CSQ
> Masterkleer 13/10mm UV - RED Tube
> XSPC D5 Dual Bay Reservoir and Pump Combo
> Koolance Fluorescent Red Liquid Coolant
> Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black 3/8 Compression Fitting (9pc)
> Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black Dual Rotary 45 Degree 3/8 Fitting
> Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black Dual Rotary Angle 3/8 Fitting (4pc)
> Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black Triple Rotary 90 Degree Fitting CC4
> Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black Rotary 90 Degree Adapter
> Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black Low-Profile Stop Fitting
> Bitspower T-Block Shining Silver
> Bitspower Matte Black Mini Dual G1/4 Extender (3pc)
> Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black Mini Valve
> Accessories
> Corsair Individually Sleeved Modular Cable Kits - Red Colour
> Bitspower Dual 30cm Cold Cathode Kit UV
> EK Twin 5mm LED Kit - Ultra UV


Looks great.

Could you share some pictures of the top radiator to show how much room is left? I have the PCB of a fan controller mounted behind the IO ports of my case so mine will have to be pushed more towards the back of the case and am very interested to see how much room I'd have for compression fittings and tubing.

Mod Edit


----------



## Teejay187

I will get a 360mm rad soon. I will document it well with photos from every angle. Also. Pictures from the top would explain the mounting..


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teejay187*
> 
> I will get a 360mm rad soon. I will document it well with photos from every angle. Also. Pictures from the top would explain the mounting..


I just never realized one would fit. Since that picture popped up I've ordered one and fans and am doing it also. Will give everyone a good run down of how I did it and how much room there is left over with my set-up. Going to be using a Koolance 360mm. CU1020V.


----------



## Teejay187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> I just never realized one would fit. Since that picture popped up I've ordered one and fans and am doing it also. Will give everyone a good run down of how I did it and how much room there is left over with my set-up. Going to be using a Koolance 360mm. CU1020V.


Great







I ordered an Airplex 360mm with 2 loops. I am as excited as the day I got the C70! Hurry up mail man


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Its very simple,just measure up for the end fan screw holes on the rad ,drill the case and screw it in.
> Or use the holes in the mesh to anchor it.


would need longer screws if you are just using the mesh?

[Mod Edit] Removed reference to deleted post.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> would need longer screws if you are just using the mesh?


Yes,about 4-5mm longer.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Yes,about 4-5mm longer.


and i guess that of the total 12 screws, 8 of them would be the longer ones that attach to the mesh right? (so what is the screw length overall should be? 12mm? 5mm? etc)

also, what would you say is the maximum thickness for a 360 top rad?

(btw, your client is very lucky to have you and your skill in that build)


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> and i guess that of the total 12 screws, 8 of them would be the longer ones that attach to the mesh right? (so what is the screw length overall should be? 12mm? 5mm? etc)
> also, what would you say is the maximum thickness for a 360 top rad?
> (btw, your client is very lucky to have you and your skill in that build)


I used four screws,one in each corner of the rad and drilled thru the case,if you are going the mesh route then use as many as you can get in.
The EX is the thickest that will go in,even then it has to be offset slightly to avoid fouling the mobo.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> I used four screws,one in each corner of the rad and drilled thru the case,if you are going the mesh route then use as many as you can get in.
> The EX is the thickest that will go in,even then it has to be offset slightly to avoid fouling the mobo.


i was thinking then on the Alphacool ST30 rad, which is great performing for its thickness at most speeds. (would the corsair sp quiet or performance fans work on it well?)

and what should be the screw length to not puncture the rad?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> i was thinking then on the Alphacool ST30 rad, which is great performing for its thickness at most speeds. (would the corsair sp quiet or performance fans work on it well?)
> and what should be the screw length to not puncture the rad?


That should work.
10mm will be ok if you are going thru the mesh


----------



## ChrisTahoe

Are we done? Can we move on?

Has anybody painted one of these yet? What is the process of doing it right? I'm thinking of painting it primer gray and slowly working it into a fighter jet theme of sorts. I'd like to paint the inside too if it isn't TOO much more difficult. I just don't want issues with standoffs getting filled with too much paint or other possible complications like that.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisTahoe*
> 
> Are we done? Can we move on?
> Has anybody painted one of these yet? What is the process of doing it right? I'm thinking of painting it primer gray and slowly working it into a fighter jet theme of sorts. I'd like to paint the inside too if it isn't TOO much more difficult. I just don't want issues with standoffs getting filled with too much paint or other possible complications like that.


Get some old standoffs and screw them in to the threads before painting then remove them when you are done.

Degrease the painted parts you want to repaint.
Key the surface with a scotchbrite,green is a good grade for this.
Clean with a tack rag
Primer using thin coats to build coverage
Let it dry 36 hrs
Key again and start to build coats of your chosen colour,thin rather than thick is the trick to this.
When you have achieved coverage,leave for 36hrs, key again using a grey scotchbrite.
Apply your chosen lacquer,thin rather than thick coats.

Leave for 2-3 weeks then hit it with a buffing mop for a gloss finish.

Warm paint and a warm room is a must.

When building coats up,leave 4-5 mins between coats for the paint to flash off.


----------



## Typhrus

Hey Guys,

Responding to Tianh here as well so I hope you see this buddy!

I am completely new to these forums in general and building computers, but as B NEGATIVE has said getting the 360 radiator to fit is not hard at all.

I looked at the build from B NEGATIVE and saw that he managed to fit a 360 radiator in the top, that is all I went on and purchased a 360 radiator for my own build, I wanted a 360 radiator and two 120 radiators to follow the rule of thumb that everyone has told me, 120mm of radiator for each component you are water cooling, so I needed 5 x 120mm real estate to follow the rule and have enough for my setup.

Now I have trolled these forums a LOT and saw people who have placed 240 radiators at the bottom, after measuring it became practically impossible to be able to fit a 240 radiator in the bottom of my case, I would of loved to but with a modular power supply it just cannot be done, it is way too tight for my comfort!

So I had to turn to a 360 in the top, and two 120 radiators in the bottom and back exhaust fan of the case which worked out really well, but here is the info you are all wanting to know I guess:

I purposely chose a really thin 360mm radiator so I knew when I added fans to the mix the clearance to motherboard and any other components was not a problem but there are still some things you have to do to the case to make it fit, but they are VERY MINOR.

1. The "tabs" in the top compartment of the front of the case, where you put your optical drives and whatnot, the top tabs, the ones that will be closest to the 360 radiator need to be pushed down and flattened to the sides of that compartment, the radiator cant get past them unless you flatten these tabs out, they are steel but if you are strong you can push them down with your hand strength alone.

2. There is a cross beam in the top compartment I have mentioned that might get in your way depending on the thickness of your 360 radiator and fans, I drilled this out and removed it completely, I had no idea what it is for but it was pointless and annoying so I removed it, you will need a drill to get through the pot rivets and remove this bar.

Those where the only two modifications I did to get the 360mm radiator in, now the space from the front end of the radiator and the front I/O console on the case is very close, so much so that its a good idea to cable tie those cables up together nice and tight and weave them to the side and out through one of the holes in the back cable management area of the case so they do not get caught up with the radiator.

Also to note, depending how anal you are about levels and securing your 360 radiator, there is a small curve in the steel frame at the front of the case in the top section, where it droops to make room for the front handle on the top of the case, this is a problem if you simply must have your radiator exactly level all the way, what I did was suspend the radiator just on the holes available for a typical 240mm radiator, I did not want to drill holes in the top of my case.

I simply worked out the difference between the heights from the back of the case to the front of the case and put washers on the back, and middle sections (where the normal 240mm radiator holes are) to compensate for how short it was going to be at the front. That gave me a nice level radiator.

Hope this helps, sorry for the wall of text.

Typhrus


----------



## Typhrus

Also to note guys,

Depending on your loop and your pump and radiator of choice, there is still room to mount an optical drive, fan controller or whatever in the first slot (top slot) of the optical drive bay even with a 360mm radiator and the end fan (closest to the front of the case). The fan will not have that much air flow to suck up, but it will still work and probably do an average job, I mean you have two other fans on the radiator as well working away.

I went and got a pump/reservoir combo from XSPC that fits two bays on the top cage, I decided to install this in the second and third slots of this cage, I can still easily fit an optical drive in the first slot if I want to in the future.

Just in case anyone thought that putting a 360 radiator in the top of this case would cancel out the first slot of the three slot cage at the top of the case.

Typhrus


----------



## Juraat

Thx Typhrus!

That painted the picture quite well. You anwsered alot of my questions I still had about this mod.

+rep


----------



## Typhrus

Thanks mate, the only reason I did this though is because I checked out B NEGATIVE and his 360 radiator pictures, that sold me on the idea.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

You have taken that idea and made it your own,good work.


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Typhrus*
> 
> Thanks mate, the only reason I did this though is because I checked out B NEGATIVE and his 360 radiator pictures, that sold me on the idea.


Thank you for your description typhrus!!! +REP









If at some point in the future if you get the time could you possible take a few pictures of the overall look of how your final build came out and post them on here? Your description of how to make it happen was great so its not for instructional purpose but simply to see how it looks not in my minds eye haha. Regardless great and helpful description

And thanks also to Bnegative for his initial work ad great pictures!


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Typhrus*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> Responding to Tianh here as well so I hope you see this buddy!
> I am completely new to these forums in general and building computers, but as B NEGATIVE has said getting the 360 radiator to fit is not hard at all.
> I looked at the build from B NEGATIVE and saw that he managed to fit a 360 radiator in the top, that is all I went on and purchased a 360 radiator for my own build, I wanted a 360 radiator and two 120 radiators to follow the rule of thumb that everyone has told me, 120mm of radiator for each component you are water cooling, so I needed 5 x 120mm real estate to follow the rule and have enough for my setup.
> Now I have trolled these forums a LOT and saw people who have placed 240 radiators at the bottom, after measuring it became practically impossible to be able to fit a 240 radiator in the bottom of my case, I would of loved to but with a modular power supply it just cannot be done, it is way too tight for my comfort!
> So I had to turn to a 360 in the top, and two 120 radiators in the bottom and back exhaust fan of the case which worked out really well, but here is the info you are all wanting to know I guess:
> I purposely chose a really thin 360mm radiator so I knew when I added fans to the mix the clearance to motherboard and any other components was not a problem but there are still some things you have to do to the case to make it fit, but they are VERY MINOR.
> 1. The "tabs" in the top compartment of the front of the case, where you put your optical drives and whatnot, the top tabs, the ones that will be closest to the 360 radiator need to be pushed down and flattened to the sides of that compartment, the radiator cant get past them unless you flatten these tabs out, they are steel but if you are strong you can push them down with your hand strength alone.
> 2. There is a cross beam in the top compartment I have mentioned that might get in your way depending on the thickness of your 360 radiator and fans, I drilled this out and removed it completely, I had no idea what it is for but it was pointless and annoying so I removed it, you will need a drill to get through the pot rivets and remove this bar.
> Those where the only two modifications I did to get the 360mm radiator in, now the space from the front end of the radiator and the front I/O console on the case is very close, so much so that its a good idea to cable tie those cables up together nice and tight and weave them to the side and out through one of the holes in the back cable management area of the case so they do not get caught up with the radiator.
> Also to note, depending how anal you are about levels and securing your 360 radiator, there is a small curve in the steel frame at the front of the case in the top section, where it droops to make room for the front handle on the top of the case, this is a problem if you simply must have your radiator exactly level all the way, what I did was suspend the radiator just on the holes available for a typical 240mm radiator, I did not want to drill holes in the top of my case.
> I simply worked out the difference between the heights from the back of the case to the front of the case and put washers on the back, and middle sections (where the normal 240mm radiator holes are) to compensate for how short it was going to be at the front. That gave me a nice level radiator.
> Hope this helps, sorry for the wall of text.
> Typhrus


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Typhrus*
> 
> Also to note guys,
> Depending on your loop and your pump and radiator of choice, there is still room to mount an optical drive, fan controller or whatever in the first slot (top slot) of the optical drive bay even with a 360mm radiator and the end fan (closest to the front of the case). The fan will not have that much air flow to suck up, but it will still work and probably do an average job, I mean you have two other fans on the radiator as well working away.
> I went and got a pump/reservoir combo from XSPC that fits two bays on the top cage, I decided to install this in the second and third slots of this cage, I can still easily fit an optical drive in the first slot if I want to in the future.
> Just in case anyone thought that putting a 360 radiator in the top of this case would cancel out the first slot of the three slot cage at the top of the case.
> Typhrus


Nice, some insight is what everyone's been looking for.

We're going to start seeing some nice cases now we all know this is possible and can look good. Can't to get started on mine tomorrow.


----------



## Archer S

Picked it up last night. Switched from my Antec 902. This is the best case i have ever owned or put a rig in, cant wait to liquid cool it in the summer


----------



## RKTGX95

i also migrated my rig not long ago:


Spoiler: New settlement in the C70



The almighty black metal monster:


first time flash has done good:


When you send your GPU to RMA it becomes a bit empty and quiet in the case












overall great case (switched from Antec 1100), love the all metal design and Corsair really nailed it with the easily opened side panels (not only the C70, but especially it) which makes my life easier by a lot.

only complaint / warning, if you have a radiator like Antec's Kuhler 920 (with 2 fans in push pull) then the side panel doesn't close fully. i.e. since the kuhler 920 is ~48mm and both fans are 50mm which makes it almost a full 1cm then the one of the screws that secure the side window to the panel is being interfered to fully close the panel. (it closes but it bends a bit, like 2mm. and when it is closed, it is a tiny bit off to be fully closed) either use a shorter cooler (say the H80 which is <40mm, which is logical since Corsair cooler fits into Corsair case) or if fully Water cooling either don't go push/pull with a thick rad (60 to 45 mm) or use thin rad which are <=40 mm.

here's a (bad phone) pic:


(flash makes everything look so dusty







)
so you can see the screw, about at the middle of the fan thickness. (only the top one)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Typhrus*
> 
> Thanks mate, the only reason I did this though is because I checked out B NEGATIVE and his 360 radiator pictures, that sold me on the idea.


so in short, i could mount a slim (30mm thick) 360 rad with fans on push with just a bit longer screws to the mesh? (i.e. without modding at all)
any recommendations for the screw length?

btw, someone should make a standard 360 rad adapter for the top mesh or something like that. (maybe even Corsair themselves)


----------



## GermanyChris

Here are new and "better" pic's. It just goes to show that you can hand me a great camera and I'll still take bad photos. Here is the Heaven benchmark in OSX.


----------



## spiritusraptor

Does anyone have any pics of an H100 mounted anywhere other than the top on their c70? Im building one now and it would be very helpful!


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiritusraptor*
> 
> Does anyone have any pics of an H100 mounted anywhere other than the top on their c70? Im building one now and it would be very helpful!


i think this answers your question:










(it isn't the H100, but its a standart rad and the H100 should work the same just fine. you could even use the lower cage)

btw, any idea what should be the best way to light up the front of my case red? To use Red LED fans (in my case Enermax Apolish 120mm red) or use non LED fans (Corsair's AF120) with a red LED strip ? and how much of that would leak into the case interior? (if only the top hdd cage is used)


----------



## captvizcenzo

If you want to mount it like that, you'll need to widen the hole on the hdd cage so that screws for the rad can go through.
Just a heads up, it was a PITA to screw the rad on the hdd cage.


----------



## Teejay187

What about using 8 short M3 screws? 4 from the rad to the fan and 4 from the fan to the HDD cage?


----------



## spiritusraptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> If you want to mount it like that, you'll need to widen the hole on the hdd cage so that screws for the rad can go through.
> Just a heads up, it was a PITA to screw the rad on the hdd cage.


Which hole? and I would imagine the screws must be very long to go through rad, fans, and cage.


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teejay187*
> 
> What about using 8 short M3 screws? 4 from the rad to the fan and 4 from the fan to the HDD cage?


Screws and nuts might work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiritusraptor*
> 
> Which hole? and I would imagine the screws must be very long to go through rad, fans, and cage.


The default holes on the hdd cage where the stock fan is mounted. I'm using the old screws that came with my Swiftech rads. There are only three screws holding the rad to the cage. Three of the holes are sunk in so the screws will fit.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> ...
> any idea what should be the best way to light up the front of my case red? To use Red LED fans (in my case Enermax Apolish 120mm red) or use non LED fans (Corsair's AF120) with a red LED strip ? and how much of that would leak into the case interior? (if only the top hdd cage is used)


anyone?


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> anyone?


I think using led strip would look better. I like glowing things up rather than lighting them. Just my personal preference though.


----------



## Clam Slammer

I put two Xigmatch crystals on the front of my case, it makes the front pretty consistent red light. No pics, sorry.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> I think using led strip would look better. I like glowing things up rather than lighting them. Just my personal preference though.


so LED strip would glow or light up? (i'd rather glow too )

any pics / examples of a front led strip effect?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clam Slammer*
> 
> I put two Xigmatch crystals on the front of my case, it makes the front pretty consistent red light. No pics, sorry.


does it light the internals of the case if the lower hdd cage is removed? (also, are they quiet?)


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> so LED strip would glow or light up? (i'd rather glow too )
> any pics / examples of a front led strip effect?


I'm not using led strip. This is from a ccfl in my case. And I guess the red glow in the res is from the Phobya fans plus the ccfl too maybe.


And I think depends on where you will be putting the light source, it will either glow or light things up.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> I'm not using led strip. This is from a ccfl in my case. And I guess the red glow in the res is from the Phobya fans plus the ccfl too maybe.
> 
> And I think depends on where you will be putting the light source, it will either glow or light things up.


i guess the front looks awesome when its dark...

so you'd recommend me to put some sort of a red LED strip behind the front fans that would light trough them to the front? (i guess it should work well no?)

also, do you miss having an internal ODD?


----------



## kizwan

Hi guys,

I want to add/replace the case fans. I have several selections of fans. Which one should I get:-

CM Excalibur
http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6634
CM XtraFlo 120
http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6684
Scythe "GentleTyphoon" D1225C12B5AP-15 1,850 rpm
http://www.scythe-usa.com/product/acc/051/d1225c12b1ap_detail.html
Noctua NF-P12
http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=12&lng=en&set=1
Also, suggestion for LED strip?


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> i guess the front looks awesome when its dark...
> so you'd recommend me to put some sort of a red LED strip behind the front fans that would light trough them to the front? (i guess it should work well no?)
> also, do you miss having an internal ODD?


Indeed it looks nicer in the dark







But the glow does not spread to the top fan since there's a hdd cage behind it. I guess placing the led strip along the sides of your case would work too. My ccfl is on the side perpendicular to the front fan. I want to get a led strip too in near future. Maybe the Bitfenix Alchemy led strips.

Never ever miss having the ODD, LOL.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Hi guys,
> I want to add/replace the case fans. I have several selections of fans. Which one should I get:-
> 
> CM Excalibur
> http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6634
> CM XtraFlo 120
> http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6684
> Scythe "GentleTyphoon" D1225C12B5AP-15 1,850 rpm
> http://www.scythe-usa.com/product/acc/051/d1225c12b1ap_detail.html
> Noctua NF-P12
> http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=12&lng=en&set=1
> Also, suggestion for LED strip?


I was a Noctua user a while back. Their fan is dead silent, for me at least.
All fans you listed have good static pressure and airflow. I guess it depends on your design preference.
Aesthethic wise, the Noctua's color does not blend well in some build. Excalibur and Scythe GT should blend better since they are black/gray. The CM XtraFlow would look cool in red themed build I guess. But if I were to choose one, I'll go with the Scythe GT. Not a fanboy, but until now I'm very satisfied with all 5 GTs that are running in my rig. The 6th still waiting for the next 120 rad








As for the led strip, maybe Bitfenix?


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> Indeed it looks nicer in the dark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the glow does not spread to the top fan since there's a hdd cage behind it. I guess placing the led strip along the sides of your case would work too. My ccfl is on the side perpendicular to the front fan. I want to get a led strip too in near future. Maybe the Bitfenix Alchemy led strips.
> Never ever miss having the ODD, LOL.


i measured and there is about 2 cm between the HDD cage to the front fan mounting. i guess i can put a led strip somewhere there though not sure how to place one to make a cool effect. (i guees to get to short ones and place them on the top hdd cage so that they eachwould light through each fan from top to bottom somehow.)

Poor ODDs, they just want to be useful nd no one wants them


----------



## Shikaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Hi guys,
> I want to add/replace the case fans. I have several selections of fans. Which one should I get:-
> 
> CM Excalibur
> http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6634
> CM XtraFlo 120
> http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6684
> Scythe "GentleTyphoon" D1225C12B5AP-15 1,850 rpm
> http://www.scythe-usa.com/product/acc/051/d1225c12b1ap_detail.html
> Noctua NF-P12
> http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=12&lng=en&set=1
> Also, suggestion for LED strip?


Do you have a fan controller?

I once used nothing but Noctua fans and they were fantastic and quiet, but my temps went up a few degrees using them, because they wernt as powerful in the real world.

I have switched to http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=FG-049-BX and using a fan controller, these are brilliantly quiet just like the Noctua's they look better and blow more air if i am honest, well... my temps went back down to a reasonable level anyway. It probably varies from user to user







Their LED glow is pretty low aswell, not in your face blue.


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> i measured and there is about 2 cm between the HDD cage to the front fan mounting. i guess i can put a led strip somewhere there though not sure how to place one to make a cool effect. (i guees to get to short ones and place them on the top hdd cage so that they eachwould light through each fan from top to bottom somehow.)
> Poor ODDs, they just want to be useful nd no one wants them


Experiment with different placements and settle to the one that gives you the best effect.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> I was a Noctua user a while back. Their fan is dead silent, for me at least.
> All fans you listed have good static pressure and airflow. I guess it depends on your design preference.
> Aesthethic wise, the Noctua's color does not blend well in some build. Excalibur and Scythe GT should blend better since they are black/gray. The CM XtraFlow would look cool in red themed build I guess. But if I were to choose one, I'll go with the Scythe GT. Not a fanboy, but until now I'm very satisfied with all 5 GTs that are running in my rig. The 6th still waiting for the next 120 rad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the led strip, maybe Bitfenix?


Now I'm considering between Scythe GT or CM Excalibur but the CM XtraFlo could be perfect for the front (because it has LED). XtraFlo has higher CFM than Excalibur but half the price. Scythe GT & Arctic F12 fan has almost the same CFM rating but the latter is cheaper. Hmmmm... Cougar fans are nice too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shikaka*
> 
> Do you have a fan controller?
> 
> I once used nothing but Noctua fans and they were fantastic and quiet, but my temps went up a few degrees using them, because they wernt as powerful in the real world.
> I have switched to http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=FG-049-BX and using a fan controller, these are brilliantly quiet just like the Noctua's they look better and blow more air if i am honest, well... my temps went back down to a reasonable level anyway. It probably varies from user to user
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their LED glow is pretty low aswell, not in your face blue.


I don't have fan controller. Can you recommend one that is good & not expensive?

Several pages back, people are talking about this LED strip which I really like but I don't remember the brand. I'll look it up after work.


----------



## Shikaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Now I'm considering between Scythe GT or CM Excalibur but the CM XtraFlo could be perfect for the front (because it has LED). XtraFlo has higher CFM than Excalibur but half the price. Scythe GT & Arctic F12 fan has almost the same CFM rating but the latter is cheaper. Hmmmm... Cougar fans are nice too.
> I don't have fan controller. Can you recommend one that is good & not expensive?
> Several pages back, people are talking about this LED strip which I really like but I don't remember the brand. I'll look it up after work.


I have a BitFenix Hydra Fan Controller - http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-071-BX

It blends into the black case well, plus if you get BitFenix Fans... you can control the LED's to


----------



## JayGB1982

Just wanted input on my fan set up guys.

I have just got my Cougar Vortex fans







Went for 4 x 120mm PWM and 4x 140mm Fans.

I was thinking of going 2 120mm PWM in the front behind the front panel. Leaving the top HD cage in and putting another 120mm PWM there and the last 120mm PWM for the back as the only exhaust. Except for the H100i at the top with stock fans.

Then putting 2x 140mm at the bottom of the case and the other two on the side window.

Would this be too much in terms of intakes? Would I be better having a side panel fan as an exhaust as well?

EDIT:

I have managed to put the 120mm fans in front and back etc...

But the 140mm fans screws just fall through the mounting holes... Would a set of washers simply fix it? How has everyone else fitted 140mm fans on the side and the bottom?

Impressed by the Cougars so far though... Reduced temps by 2 degree's and it much much more quieter now. Even at 800rpm.

The only thing I hear now is the annoying whine from the H100i even after the firmware update which fixed the rattle... This high pitched whine is very annoying now. Couldnt hardly notice it before but no the original case fans have been replaced it's far more noticeable.


----------



## Clam Slammer

I noticed that some of the fan screws I got with fans were too thin, but the corsair black screws were wide enough to stay put. Funky stuff...


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shikaka*
> 
> I have a BitFenix Hydra Fan Controller - http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-071-BX
> It blends into the black case well, plus if you get BitFenix Fans... you can control the LED's to


I might get NZXT Sentry Mix fan controller: http://www.nzxt.com/new/products/fan_control/sentry_mix

It support 50W max per channel (6 channels). Higher wattage means I don't have to worry what fan I use right? I might getting CM XtraFlo fans since I can't find any reseller in my country who sell Cougar Vortex fans.

BTW, the LED strip I'm referring to in my previous post is NZXT HUE RGB LED controller. Will be getting this as well.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I might get NZXT Sentry Mix fan controller: http://www.nzxt.com/new/products/fan_control/sentry_mix
> It support 50W max per channel (6 channels). Higher wattage means I don't have to worry what fan I use right? I might getting CM XtraFlo fans since I can't find any reseller in my country who sell Cougar Vortex fans.
> BTW, the LED strip I'm referring to in my previous post is NZXT HUE RGB LED controller. Will be getting this as well.


High wattage means you can chain multiple fans off the same header,50w is enough for about 15 Gentle Typhoons on each channel


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> High wattage means you can chain multiple fans off the same header,50w is enough for about 15 Gentle Typhoons on each channel


so how many fans can be chained on the Scythe fan controllers? (12w)

also, what about amperage?


----------



## caveman59847

Hey thanks for sharing. I just stealthed both of my LG DVD Drives. I love the Corsair C70 Vengeance Military Green Case but was disappointed in how the Black DVD Drives looked, it really took away from the Awesomeness of the Case. I have to admit I am picky and it took some time to get it just right so there is only a hairline in between the Drives and both of them open correctly but it is well worth the time. Now I am just waiting for the Corsair Hydro Series Extreme Performance Liquid CPU Cooler H100i to arrive so I can install that in. I couldn't pass it up for $79.99 and free shipping.


----------



## thestache

Alright so my radiators are now fitted.



Koolance CU1020V 360mm Radiator
Koolance CU720V 240mm Radiator

Cougar Vortex HDB x3
Cougar Vortex HDB PWM x 2

Managed to do it with only drilling two holes in the case. Holes that are hidden so it won't deter people from trying it and they weren't for the 360mm up top. That is easily done without any modifications.

So first the top radiator.

- Easiest way to do this is mount your fans to your radiator, compression fittings/barbs and tubing and them jam the radiator in there and push it to the front as far as you can go. Mine doesn't go as far since I have the PCB of a fan controller hidden in there but everyone else should get an extra 10mm without that mod.



- The bar that separates the optical bays from the section behind the IO panel is the perfect size for a regular radiator and regular fans and will hold the radiator is pretty firmly. For this reason you only really need 2-4 screws in the honeycomb mesh above to secure the radiator. I used 4 but with 2 I noticed it wasn't going anywhere and would have been enough. Cut your screws between 5-8mm depending on your radiator and screw them in. Easy.



- Lots of room at the back for fittings and tubing and it won't hit anything. Not your RAM or rear IO panels. Can easily be slid back slightly to miss your RAM if that gets in the way but when I get my 4x4GB kit I don't think it'll be an issue anyways.



Now for the front.

- Temporarily I had mine cable tied in there to see how it would fit and that worked great. So how I finished it was simply assembling the radiator like the first and drilling 2 holes underneath my intake fans. Screw the bottom 2 holes of the radiator in and you're good to go. Radiator does not move period.



- There is no room to drill holes above or I would have done also but if anyone is worried which I can assure you don't be, just throw an inconspicuous cable tie or twist tie between the fittings and fan on top and that'll secure it indefinably. And this shows a few mm of room up top for the fittings and tubing.



Now all I have to do is stealth my HDD and put that in, purchase my water blocks, fit my 3-Way SLI and soundcard and finish the water cooling and it'll finally be done.

Let me know if you need some extra pictures or info on the radiators but I think I covered it pretty good,


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> High wattage means you can chain multiple fans off the same header,50w is enough for about 15 Gentle Typhoons on each channel


Thanks. I don't know we can connect more than one fan on each channel. I was thinking what fan need near 50W of power. LOL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> so how many fans can be chained on the Scythe fan controllers? (12w)
> also, what about amperage?


For example, CM XtraFlo fan max power consumption is 8.4W (0.7A * 12V)). So, you can only connect one XtraFlo fan on each channel on the Scythe fan controllers.


----------



## Marseth

My C70 Arctic White shipped today! Cant wait to throw my temp system in it so I can post some pics!


----------



## Shikaka

Hey All,

I finally managed to do my clear window mod today, a local firm cut the perspex to the size reported in this thread, i drilled the holes and it looks brill







for my first ever mod... i am pretty happy with the results. The only think it needs is a good clean and some washers to help space the screws out properly.

Here are some pictures.... (Sorry for crappy iphone camera quality)


----------



## Stevoandaredk5

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Shikaka* 

Hey All,
I finally managed to do my clear window mod today, a local firm cut the perspex to the size reported in this thread, i drilled the holes and it looks brill







for my first ever mod... i am pretty happy with the results. The only think it needs is a good clean and some washers to help space the screws out properly.
Here are some pictures.... (Sorry for crappy iphone camera quality)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












Looks great!


----------



## Shikaka

I forgot to add, if anyone wants a clear window but doesnt want the hassle of looking up a supplier and drilling the holes, give me a direct message, i can always create the window and re-ship it to you, i would only charge for the cost of the perspex and the shipping tbh, drilling the holes take less than 5 minutes.

Perspex cost = £20

Shipping shouldn't be that much, say around £5?


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayGB1982*
> 
> Just wanted input on my fan set up guys.
> I have just got my Cougar Vortex fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went for 4 x 120mm PWM and 4x 140mm Fans.
> I was thinking of going 2 120mm PWM in the front behind the front panel. Leaving the top HD cage in and putting another 120mm PWM there and the last 120mm PWM for the back as the only exhaust. Except for the H100i at the top with stock fans.
> Then putting 2x 140mm at the bottom of the case and the other two on the side window.
> Would this be too much in terms of intakes? Would I be better having a side panel fan as an exhaust as well?
> EDIT:
> I have managed to put the 120mm fans in front and back etc...
> But the 140mm fans screws just fall through the mounting holes... Would a set of washers simply fix it? How has everyone else fitted 140mm fans on the side and the bottom?
> Impressed by the Cougars so far though... Reduced temps by 2 degree's and it much much more quieter now. Even at 800rpm.
> The only thing I hear now is the annoying whine from the H100i even after the firmware update which fixed the rattle... This high pitched whine is very annoying now. Couldnt hardly notice it before but no the original case fans have been replaced it's far more noticeable.


Relocate the rubber grommets from the 120mm spots to the 140mm spots. Also, some extra fan rubber grommets might have come in the accessory box we included initially.


----------



## RKTGX95

CorsairGeorge, is there somewhere a detailed schematic of the C70 window so that i could send to someone to make a custom window without sending him the actual window form the case?


----------



## JayGB1982

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Relocate the rubber grommets from the 120mm spots to the 140mm spots. Also, some extra fan rubber grommets might have come in the accessory box we included initially.


Thanks for the reply.

I move the gromets on the side panel to the 140mm holes but normal screws just fall through still... I've not used the rubber one's before and cant seem to get the rubber screw all the way in there is like a tab in the way on the rubber screw and no matter how hard I push it still doesn't want to go through properly.

Like I say I haven't used rubber screws before so I am probably doing it wrong.

What about the bottom of the C70 case? There are no grommets in place nor any additional one's were provided?

If anyone could help with this I've got +REP waiting for ya


----------



## Stevoandaredk5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayGB1982*
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> I move the gromets on the side panel to the 140mm holes but normal screws just fall through still... I've not used the rubber one's before and cant seem to get the rubber screw all the way in there is like a tab in the way on the rubber screw and no matter how hard I push it still doesn't want to go through properly.
> Like I say I haven't used rubber screws before so I am probably doing it wrong.
> What about the bottom of the C70 case? There are no grommets in place nor any additional one's were provided?
> If anyone could help with this I've got +REP waiting for ya


Does your "normal" screw look like this? (The head may look slightly different)



If so, it may take a little extra effort to get them to "bite" in to the fan through the rubber grommets, but they will. Corsair sent me enough grommets and screws (either preinstalled or in the accessory pack) to install 7 fans. The forward 120mm mount on the bottom of the C70 is a little tricky with the "foot" of the case in the way, but it's possible.


----------



## ACEDDAUQS

Here is my case stripped.


----------



## PositiveKarma

Updated the rig a little. Nice rigs in this thread!

Got new ram! 16GB Corsair Vengeance. Also have an OCZ Vertex 4 512GB SSD that is just screaming fast.















A little tech drool picture.



Just picked up a 3770k for $100 new, and I'll be getting a new motherboard, a second 480, and a new PSU by the end of next year.

BTW all of these photos were taken with my cell phone.







Evo 4G LTE for the win!


----------



## RKTGX95

Am i the only one whose C70 gets a bit dusty despite the air filters and positive pressure?


----------



## PositiveKarma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> Am i the only one whose C70 gets a bit dusty despite the air filters and positive pressure?


No, it happens, the filters block big dust particles and animal hair. There's still smaller particles that will get through the filter. I suggest getting a small air compressor for $40 or such at a local harbor freight and dusting at least once a month to keep everything clean. Mine gets super dusty after a month so I clean it out all the time.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> Am i the only one whose C70 gets a bit dusty despite the air filters and positive pressure?


No, you're not alone. I just cleanup my casing last week. Major cleanup - removed the HDD bays + fans, rad + fans & front cover to clean it up. I did this every 2 - 3 months.


----------



## GermanyChris

All my computers sit on the desk specifically yo avoid that issue.


----------



## kizwan

My computer sit on the desk too.


----------



## GermanyChris

And you still get a crap build up?


----------



## kizwan

Yes. Currently, fans are setup for negative pressure. So, "crap" build up faster.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PositiveKarma*
> 
> No, it happens, the filters block big dust particles and animal hair. There's still smaller particles that will get through the filter. I suggest getting a small air compressor for $40 or such at a local harbor freight and dusting at least once a month to keep everything clean. Mine gets super dusty after a month so I clean it out all the time.


what if i'd get one of those DEMCiflex filters? (they seem to block all dust, but it looks like they need constant dusting off and they block airflow)
*linky*

or at least a bit better filters?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> All my computers sit on the desk specifically yo avoid that issue.


not everyone always have that option


----------



## PositiveKarma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> what if i'd get one of those DEMCiflex filters? (they seem to block all dust, but it looks like they need constant dusting off and they block airflow)
> *linky*
> or at least a bit better filters?
> not everyone always have that option


Those don't look bad. Definitely pricey! That's the one downfall when using filters, you're going to restrict air flow.

I would keep what you have on, and get something like this.

http://www.harborfreight.com/air-tools/compressors-oil-free/3-gallon-100-psi-oilless-pancake-air-compressor-95275.html

http://www.harborfreight.com/air-blow-gun-with-4-nozzle-68258.html

http://www.harborfreight.com/air-tools/air-hoses/1-4-quarter-inch-x-20-ft-coiled-air-hose-97923.html

Once a month, take it outside and dust it out. This will give you a thousand times better results than canned air. More powerful.


----------



## PositiveKarma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> what if i'd get one of those DEMCiflex filters? (they seem to block all dust, but it looks like they need constant dusting off and they block airflow)
> *linky*
> or at least a bit better filters?


Also I know you didn't ask about compressors, so I will say that those filters will probably do a better job that the stock ones. Would be a good test to let others know!


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> what if i'd get one of those DEMCiflex filters? (they seem to block all dust, but it looks like they need constant dusting off and they block airflow)
> *linky*
> or at least a bit better filters?
> not everyone always have that option


cripes I can't tonight&#8230;.

My desk isn't particularly large but I make space I just cannot relegate my poor computer to the floor it seems wrong


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PositiveKarma*
> 
> Those don't look bad. Definitely pricey! That's the one downfall when using filters, you're going to restrict air flow.
> I would keep what you have on, and get something like this.
> http://www.harborfreight.com/air-tools/compressors-oil-free/3-gallon-100-psi-oilless-pancake-air-compressor-95275.html
> http://www.harborfreight.com/air-blow-gun-with-4-nozzle-68258.html
> http://www.harborfreight.com/air-tools/air-hoses/1-4-quarter-inch-x-20-ft-coiled-air-hose-97923.html
> Once a month, take it outside and dust it out. This will give you a thousand times better results than canned air. More powerful.


Not only i could dust off my rig, i could also threaten the all mighty wind itself









but seriously, i'm not sure i could go that serious about dust cleaning. although, its never out of the question. (maybe something smaller like those electrical vacuum thingys or similar)

Quote:


> Also I know you didn't ask about compressors, so I will say that those filters will probably do a better job that the stock ones. Would be a good test to let others know!


i agree that these are pricey, but they are not only seem good but also custom made for the C70 and i think they worth a consideration.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> cripes I can't tonight&#8230;.
> My desk isn't particularly large but I make space I just cannot relegate my poor computer to the floor it seems wrong


TBH, i have the space on the table but there's a little shelf like thingy which interrupts it a bit. (plus, my desk is already overall a bit cramped)


----------



## Marseth

look what came in the mail!


----------



## rog1121

Thought I should post a little update. I recently ordered an RGB-LED kit and just finished adding it to my side panel. I had to cut the strips and solder them in several places but it was worth it. I also received the backplate for my GTX 670.











The LED kit also came with a remote (that's right, a remote)



All I've got left is replacing the Side panel window and my PSU with a fully white sleeved AX850


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rog1121*
> 
> Thought I should post a little update. I recently ordered an RGB-LED kit and just finished adding it to my side panel. I had to cut the strips and solder them in several places but it was worth it. I also received the backplate for my GTX 670.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The LED kit also came with a remote (that's right, a remote)
> 
> All I've got left is replacing the Side panel window and my PSU with a fully white sleeved AX850


Interesting. Tell me more...


----------



## rog1121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Interesting. Tell me more...


I'm about to get a very similar watercooling loop. I just picked up an XSPC RX360 for the top and I'm about to get another XSPC RX240 for the front intake. I go the XSPC raystorm cpu block and the X20 750 Pump/Res. I also have just the dual bay res in case I want to get another pump.

Still need fittings, maybe a pump, tubing, and most of all time.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rog1121*
> 
> I'm about to get a very similar watercooling loop. I just picked up an XSPC RX360 for the top and I'm about to get another XSPC RX240 for the front intake. I go the XSPC raystorm cpu block and the X20 750 Pump/Res. I also have just the dual bay res in case I want to get another pump.
> 
> Still need fittings, maybe a pump, tubing, and most of all time.


you wont get a RX in internally,if its on the roof externally then you are golden


----------



## rog1121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> you wont get a RX in internally,if its on the roof externally then you are golden


Well ****... It's a good thing I got the RX360 for free then


----------



## Marioshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rog1121*
> 
> Thought I should post a little update. I recently ordered an RGB-LED kit and just finished adding it to my side panel. I had to cut the strips and solder them in several places but it was worth it. I also received the backplate for my GTX 670.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The LED kit also came with a remote (that's right, a remote)


NEAT, where did you get that?


----------



## rog1121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marioshi*
> 
> NEAT, where did you get that?


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007X968RA/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rog1121*
> 
> Well ****... It's a good thing I got the RX360 for free then


Yeah waaaay too thick. Best rad would be a 360mm swiftech.


----------



## Teejay187

Found out the rad was a "bit" to big. When mounted inside, It is about 1cm in on the motherboard. Also look at the Mayhems residue in the tubes after 4 months!!

Used about 5 hours to disassemble, mount and refill.


----------



## Marseth

I don't mean to sound stupid here, but how do you take off the front panel? I can't figure it out XD


----------



## Clam Slammer

It's tricky, there are tabs that go into the chassis, they can get bent but the best way I found was to get some pull on the bottom and wiggle a bit from side to side, check inside the front lip (Where the window pannel goes on, and make sure those tabs (Which can get a bit bent, keeping them from freeing) are able to release. Sometimes you have to take the back panel off to get at those tabs. By they way, get the stock fans on the front if you haven't already, case comes with longer screws for this. Even better, get an extra two fans up front, airflow difference is huge.


----------



## Marseth

Sounds tricky, but the front air flow is pretty important.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marseth*
> 
> I don't mean to sound stupid here, but how do you take off the front panel? I can't figure it out XD


take both side doors off, then the front panel has 3 tabs on each side for a total of 6, start with the top tabs left and right and depress the tabs as you push the front panel out, then down too the next 2 tabs left and right, then the very bottom tabs left and right.


----------



## rog1121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teejay187*
> 
> Found out the rad was a "bit" to big. When mounted inside, It is about 1cm in on the motherboard. Also look at the Mayhems residue in the tubes after 4 months!!
> Used about 5 hours to disassemble, mount and refill.


With an AX750 and a corsair case I expected way better wire management


----------



## jlhawn

yeah mine has good cable managment, maybe he's not finished with his build yet. so i hope cause it wont get very good air flow like that


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rog1121*
> 
> With an AX750 and a corsair case I expected way better wire management


It's not finish yet, still in progress I believe.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> It's not finish yet, still in progress I believe.


yeah i just noticed in the pics the front parts are still hanging out so it's not finished yet.
hope he post finished pics as I would like too see.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teejay187*
> 
> Found out the rad was a "bit" to big. When mounted inside, It is about 1cm in on the motherboard. Also look at the Mayhems residue in the tubes after 4 months!!
> 
> Used about 5 hours to disassemble, mount and refill.


That is just a mess....

You would of been better served by running one loop for everything,you have kinked tubing everywhere which will ruin flow....


----------



## Teejay187

It is work in progress.. Its like complaining of the color of the car when it is primer coated before laying the base coat







Trying to make the most of what I have at the moment. Angled fittings and such will be bought right after the christmas. As for the two loops, I dont regret choosing this solution. I think it looks rad! rad, get it?









Thanks for critisism


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teejay187*
> 
> It is work in progress.. Its like complaining of the color of the car when it is primer coated before laying the base coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to make the most of what I have at the moment. Angled fittings and such will be bought right after the christmas. As for the two loops, I dont regret choosing this solution. I think it looks rad! rad, get it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for critisism


Cool beans man,if your happy,then im happy for you.

Have you thought about just removing the drive bays completely? It will look much tidier.
Will look...full...in there when you are finished,i look forward to the pics of the finished article!


----------



## Teejay187

I am thinking of it, but the case loses a great deal of rigidity when removing it. It connects the front, top and motherboard tray together. Maybe I could bend some acrylic glass to support the pump/res combo..


----------



## Stevoandaredk5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teejay187*
> 
> I am thinking of it, but the case loses a great deal of rigidity when removing it. It connects the front, top and motherboard tray together. Maybe I could bend some acrylic glass to support the pump/res combo..


I agree that you need something there to keep the case rigid, I had to look at mine, but now I see what you're talking about. Looks like a U-shaped bracket made out of acrylic or thin steel would be best, plus you could size it specifically for what you're going to mount inside it.


----------



## djerald

Hi all,

I plan to buy this case, but i would like to know something before. Someone can tell me if i can mount fans on the lateral window using a tower heatsink like Thermalright Ultra-120 which is 160mm tall. I saw some pics on this thread (using Noctua or Cooler Master towers) but none of yours with lateral fans mounted on the window. Is it possible or top of these heatsinks are too close of the window to permit fans mounting?

Thanks.


----------



## jlhawn

no the heat sink and fans on side panel would not allow you too put the panel back on. I have Xigmatek Dark Knight Night hawk edition and it's about an 1/8 of an inch from my window, but i have a solid smoked acrylic in mine as i did not like the window that came with the C70, my heat sink is 159mm tall so your 160mm tall would touch the window.


----------



## djerald

Thank you for your response. I hesitate between this case and the Graphite 600T from Corsair, allowing me to put side fans with my Thermalright. Do you think side fans is better for cooling or just unnecessary?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djerald*
> 
> Thank you for your response. I hesitate between this case and the Graphite 600T from Corsair, allowing me to put side fans with my Thermalright. Do you think side fans is better for cooling or just unnecessary?


some like side fans but I don't use them, i feel they can disrupt the front fans airflow coming in.
on my C70 i installed 2 120mm fans behind the front bezel as intake, 1 120mm rear exhaust, 2 140mm top exhaust and I mounted 1 too the hard drive cage too put air on my 2 GTX 580's that the fan is getting from the upper front intake fan, I removed 1 hdd cage see pic


----------



## Murray92589

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djerald*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I plan to buy this case, but i would like to know something before. Someone can tell me if i can mount fans on the lateral window using a tower heatsink like Thermalright Ultra-120 which is 160mm tall. I saw some pics on this thread (using Noctua or Cooler Master towers) but none of yours with lateral fans mounted on the window. Is it possible or top of these heatsinks are too close of the window to permit fans mounting?
> 
> Thanks.


Look at my pics, I have a tall heatsink, and it is about 1/2 cm from the window.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Hey guys, looking into this case, anything I should know about?


----------



## Clam Slammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Hey guys, looking into this case, anything I should know about?


It's the best case ever. Make sure you have an extra two fans for the front. Only three 5.25 bays. The front PSU grommet is a bit far foreward so make sure your cables are long enough to reach the top 8 pin CPU socket.


----------



## montes

Add me to the club! New member to OCN and I'm so excited to get my build up and running. Thanks to all of you for the inspiration!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clam Slammer*
> 
> It's the best case ever. Make sure you have an extra two fans for the front. Only three 5.25 bays. The front PSU grommet is a bit far foreward so make sure your cables are long enough to reach the top 8 pin CPU socket.


I have a 23 fan rig, so I have LOTS fo spares. Might buy some of the corsair fans later down the road.

Anyone replaced the window yet? How was it done if you know?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I have a 23 fan rig, so I have LOTS fo spares. Might buy some of the corsair fans later down the road.
> Anyone replaced the window yet? How was it done if you know?


I bought a acrylic window at my local glass shop for 20 bucks and they cut it too size for me.
i then drilled the holes and bought some small black rubber washers as the stock window has post molded into it so you need the washers for spacers.
my total cost was around 24 bucks with tax. here is a pic


----------



## AsanteSoul

I would really like to know where you got those yellow fans! And, which 660ti's those are...I want one's that don't have the silver look a lot of the evga cards have


----------



## djerald

Thank you for your advice, but i think i will buy the Graphite.
And to all this case modders : very nice job


----------



## Stevoandaredk5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsanteSoul*
> 
> I would really like to know where you got those yellow fans! And, which 660ti's those are...I want one's that don't have the silver look a lot of the evga cards have


From his build thread, he painted the rings on those Corsair SP120's yellow. The 660TIs are this 3GB Superclocked+ version:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130812

http://www.overclock.net/t/1313101/build-log-mil-spec/0_50


----------



## corysti

Here is my C70 in gunmetal black. So far im liking this case better than my r4 and it cost less than my R4. I'll take the case outside and get some good shots of it later.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corysti*
> 
> Here is my C70 in gunmetal black. So far im liking this case better than my r4 and it cost less than my R4. I'll take the case outside and get some good shots of it later.


Love your res placement ! (how did mount it?)

i think you should do a better picture because IMO that pic doesn't do enough justice to your color scheme (the MSI,MB, the Enermax Blue LED fans, the Monsoon blue fittings and the black tubing)

also, i'd recommend you to remove the lower drive cage for better airflow.


----------



## corysti

Thanks for the compliment. I plan on doing some really good pictures soon. The rest is mounted by double sided tape and I thought about removing the cages but I will do that when I get ready to add a second radiator and cool my gpu but I don't plan on cooling the old 4870


----------



## oDeFeZ

I'd like to introduce myself to this owner club as I've just received my new C70 Arctic White.

I've only made one change yet. Yes, I've changed the stock fans to 4 AF120 Perfomance Edition.

Here are some pics with the empty case, as I plan to upgrade several parts in a future:





By now, I can say that CPU temperature has dropped 6ºC from the older Xaser V.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stevoandaredk5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AsanteSoul*
> 
> I would really like to know where you got those yellow fans! And, which 660ti's those are...I want one's that don't have the silver look a lot of the evga cards have
> 
> 
> 
> From his build thread, he painted the rings on those Corsair SP120's yellow. The 660TIs are this 3GB Superclocked+ version:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130812
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1313101/build-log-mil-spec/0_50
Click to expand...

Exactly this.

Someone read the log.


----------



## Stevoandaredk5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Exactly this.
> Someone read the log.


The devil is in the details. I like to pay attention







.


----------



## AsanteSoul

ahh,,thanks so much!


----------



## Teejay187

You guys were right! Removing the 5.25" bay was making it look cleaner! I also found out that with mounting a 90 degree metal bend, I was able to mount the pump/res in the same height as the slot in the front. It will fit perfectly with the holes for the pop rivets from the original 5.25" bay..


----------



## corysti

I see a few kinks in your system.


----------



## corysti

I see a few kinks in your system.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teejay187*
> 
> You guys were right! Removing the 5.25" bay was making it look cleaner! I also found out that with mounting a 90 degree metal bend, I was able to mount the pump/res in the same height as the slot in the front. It will fit perfectly with the holes for the pop rivets from the original 5.25" bay..


I told you.

Get rid of those kinks in the tubing,it will kill your pump and ruin flow.


----------



## Teejay187

I got a few kinks while rearranging the pump/res. I will buy angled fittings after the holidays







Which brand is preferred? I am thinking of the new EK series (Moonson ripoff)


----------



## rog1121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oDeFeZ*
> 
> I'd like to introduce myself to this owner club as I've just received my new C70 Arctic White.
> I've only made one change yet. Yes, I've changed the stock fans to 4 AF120 Perfomance Edition.
> Here are some pics with the empty case, as I plan to upgrade several parts in a future:
> 
> 
> By now, I can say that CPU temperature has dropped 6ºC from the older Xaser V.


You should replace the front panel with SP series fans. The AF fans are made for open air environments. The front panel with the filter nearly touches the fans. So with those fans you have almost no airflow


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rog1121*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *oDeFeZ*
> 
> I'd like to introduce myself to this owner club as I've just received my new C70 Arctic White.
> I've only made one change yet. Yes, I've changed the stock fans to 4 AF120 Perfomance Edition.
> Here are some pics with the empty case, as I plan to upgrade several parts in a future:
> 
> 
> By now, I can say that CPU temperature has dropped 6ºC from the older Xaser V.
> 
> 
> 
> You should replace the front panel with SP series fans. The AF fans are made for open air environments. The front panel with the filter nearly touches the fans. So with those fans you have almost no airflow
Click to expand...

Not true.

They are perfect for that,the SP's are for radiator use.


----------



## Stevoandaredk5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rog1121*
> 
> You should replace the front panel with SP series fans. The AF fans are made for open air environments. The front panel with the filter nearly touches the fans. So with those fans you have *almost no airflow*


I disagree with this. I have a pair of AF120s in the exact same spot in my C70 and at 1000rpm each one of them moves the same amount of air as the rear AF120 at the same speed. Now if he plans to install the hard drive cages, then maybe the SP120s would be a better option.


----------



## jlhawn

I use 2 Noctua SP fans in the front of my C70 due too the filter and it works very well, I had 2 Corsair SP fans in front but took them out cause at max speed you could hear them at the other end of my house.
I can't even hear the 2 Noctua fans i installed.
http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=42&lng=en


----------



## rog1121

I guess I was wrong then


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rog1121*
> 
> I guess I was wrong then


I think your correct, I had 2 AF fans in front and could hardly feel any air getting through that filter, then i tried the Corsair SP fans and i had better air flow through the filter but too much noise, that is why i went too Noctua SP fans and all is good now.
so i think SP fans for filters is perfect. also my top hdd cage has been removed for even better air flow.


----------



## Stevoandaredk5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I think your correct, I had 2 AF fans in front and could hardly feel any air getting through that filter, then i tried the Corsair SP fans and i had better air flow through the filter but too much noise, that is why i went too Noctua SP fans and all is good now.
> so i think SP fans for filters is perfect. also my top hdd cage has been removed for even better air flow.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rog1121*
> 
> I guess I was wrong then


Not wrong. Any of the fans mentioned will work just fine. I prefer the AF series as case fans because of the lower RPMs, lower power draw, and lower noise. I use 4 of the SP120s on my H100i. Both fan types work great, and the SP series would work fine up front too, that just not how I wanted to configure them. The SP's really shine when you put them against a high static pressure environment like a radiator or heatsink, but that doesn't mean they won't move air as a case fan just as well.

Another thing to note is that a single Noctua NF-F12 will cost the same as *2* - SP or AF series 120mm fans. That was a deciding factor for me. (Plus I don't like the look of the Noctua fans and wouldn't want to take the time and effort to paint them)


----------



## jlhawn

Noctua fans are 7 bucks cheaper on Amazon then everyone else, they also have a 6 year warranty. yes the color is odd but behind the front bezel of my C70 you can't see them.


----------



## ted86

Oh wow, I didn't even think about mounting my lights to my side panel. That would totally help out with putting out a balanced glow inside my case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rog1121*
> 
> Thought I should post a little update. I recently ordered an RGB-LED kit and just finished adding it to my side panel. I had to cut the strips and solder them in several places but it was worth it. I also received the backplate for my GTX 670.


----------



## rog1121

So a trip to my local Microcenter and I picked up all of this,

XSPC EX360 (the one with the fans on it)
XSPC RX240
XSPC Dual bay reservoir
XSPC Raystorm CPU block
Swiftech MCP655-B (which I still have to mod and sleeve).

The RX240 is a little scratched up because I tried to fit it behind the front panel but it turns out I have to dremel the HDD Rack hooks and the bottom fan mounting holes off to fit it.



Anyway, since I can't fit the RX240 and wont be able to get a GPU waterblock for some time. I'll have to resort to using just the EX360 with the Raystorm, Reservoir and the MCP655.

I'll most likely use 1/4"x3/4" compression fittings with 1/4"x3/4" tubing. I still need to make a schematic and find out where to place the pump. ( was hoping you guys could help me out with that)

I'm so glad I got a fan controller, routing these fans will be cake


----------



## FloridaOccifer

This is by far the best read I have found... I have a grocery list of parts coming this week for my C70 build and after seeing the way others have gone only gives me more ideas. I will be posting as soon as the process begins.

Great work everyone, really slick and sick builds!


----------



## m0n5t3r

My Corsair Vengeance C70 Build
Will Have real liquid cooling one I've decided the next GPU


----------



## trojanbuster

Hi all, count me in, im really love this case, Best ever !
The arctic white is so so sexy ...










Spoiler: image














It need to be white too













I think i want more modd this one ! Cheers !


----------



## rog1121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trojanbuster*
> 
> Hi all, count me in, im really love this case, Best ever !
> The arctic white is so so sexy ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It need to be white too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think i want more modd this one ! Cheers !


Get a mechanical keyboard, you will love it.


----------



## trojanbuster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rog1121*
> 
> Get a mechanical keyboard, you will love it.


yeah, i think so. thanks








And for now, wireless is better for my desk, i just dont want to see messy cable , hahaha ...


----------



## The Rev AJ

Hey everyone!

Just bought and set up this case with the default fan configuration.

If I was able to add one more 120mm fan (with pwm), where would be the ideal location?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Stevoandaredk5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Rev AJ*
> 
> Hey everyone!
> Just bought and set up this case with the default fan configuration.
> If I was able to add one more 120mm fan (with pwm), where would be the ideal location?
> Thanks!!!


If you've got a hot graphics card, you could put one on the side panel blowing directly on the GPU. Otherwise, I'd say install it in the top as exhaust.


----------



## Shikaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Rev AJ*
> 
> Hey everyone!
> Just bought and set up this case with the default fan configuration.
> If I was able to add one more 120mm fan (with pwm), where would be the ideal location?
> Thanks!!!


Top of the case as an exhaust


----------



## The Rev AJ

Thanks for the replies.

I'm guessing the best placement for the 3 fans it came with is where they were placed in the factory, right?


----------



## stratosrally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Rev AJ*
> 
> Thanks for the replies.
> I'm guessing the best placement for the 3 fans it came with is where they were placed in the factory, right?


I don't have a C70 (it's one I'm researching for possible purchase) but from what I've read you should have your front intakes right behind the front cover, not on the interior side of the HDD bays. Also - if you aren't using all your HDD cages you should remove one or both of them to allow the front intake air a clear path towards your CPU and GPU.

Lastly. if your PSU is short enough - a bottom-mounted intake fan mounted next to it also helps cool hot video cards.

*** actually, post your system specs so we can get a better idea of what's being installed in your C70 ***


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Would you guys say this case is worth 170?


----------



## Clam Slammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Would you guys say this case is worth 170?


To me, yes. I love the asthetic. To you. I don't know. You can get a LOT of case for $170 (USD?) and I am wondering where they are charging this price, seems high. Do they charge a lot of shipping to Antarctica?


----------



## stratosrally

Why pay so much?

You are in Cananda - go to NCIX.com :

http://www.ncix.com/search/?categoryid=0&q=C70+Vengeance

$99.99 Gunmetal or White (add $9.99 shipping)

$119.99 Green (not sure about ship price on this color)


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratosrally*
> 
> Why pay so much?
> You are in Cananda - go to NCIX.com :
> http://www.ncix.com/search/?categoryid=0&q=C70+Vengeance
> $99.99 Gunmetal or White (add $9.99 shipping)
> $119.99 Green (not sure about ship price on this color)


Note the SAVE 50 DOLLARS BRO. *slaps* don't get my hopes up like that. by the time I can afford it.

Edit: Also after a green. 119 vs 139 at canada comps. Tax is also, 13% here.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Rev AJ*
> 
> Thanks for the replies.
> I'm guessing the best placement for the 3 fans it came with is where they were placed in the factory, right?


I put 2 noctuas behind the front cover, removed the top hdd cage and placed my 4th hdd on top of my other 3 then mounted a fan too the hdd cage too cool my graphics cards. I also have 2 140mm in the top as exhaust and 1 120mm in the rear for exhaust, see pic


also here is my window mod, cost me about 24 bucks for parts.


----------



## stratosrally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Note the SAVE 50 DOLLARS BRO. *slaps* don't get my hopes up like that. by the time I can afford it.
> Edit: Also after a green. 119 vs 139 at canada comps. Tax is also, 13% here.


Wow - why don't you post how soon you can get it first before being that way. Thanks for being the first negative post response I've gotten when trying to help out on this site.

In the interest of saving our "relationship", by the time you can afford to pick one up, it'll be on sale somewhere else - or maybe again at NCIX. Also, maybe there will be a rebate from Corsair.

If you're going to post a "slap", follow it with a smiley face or something - this 48yr-old ex-USMC infantryman doesn't appreciate your attitude. Lastly, I am not your "BRO".


----------



## jlhawn

I bought mine from newegg for 139.00 and got a 20.00 rebate from Corsair.
@ stratosrally, my dad was a Marine for 22 years and retired in 1975, he was also a drill instructor for a number of years aswell for the USMC


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratosrally*
> 
> Wow - why don't you post how soon you can get it first before being that way. Thanks for being the first negative post response I've gotten when trying to help out on this site.
> In the interest of saving our "relationship", by the time you can afford to pick one up, it'll be on sale somewhere else - or maybe again at NCIX. Also, maybe there will be a rebate from Corsair.
> If you're going to post a "slap", follow it with a smiley face or something - this 48yr-old ex-USMC infantryman doesn't appreciate your attitude. Lastly, I am not your "BRO".


Dude, I'm never serious about that I'd figured everyone would have taken that as a joke. Also I've never seen it below 120, which with tax still brings it up to 150. Just saying at 150 bucks a 15 (10%) savings isn't something to make or break a buy.

Stop takin stuff so seriously mate. You'll have a better time of things









Edit: Newegg shipping for me is over 20 bucks that's why its never an option.


----------



## stratosrally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Dude, I'm never serious about that I'd figured everyone would have taken that as a joke. Also I've never seen it below 120, which with tax still brings it up to 150. Just saying at 150 bucks a 15 (10%) savings isn't something to make or break a buy.
> Stop takin stuff so seriously mate. You'll have a better time of things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Newegg shipping for me is over 20 bucks that's why its never an option.


Looks like your intent wasn't to insult - so as far as I'm concerned we are all good.

I don't recommend throwing all caps and a slap in a post without some sort of humorous indicator, though. You may be assuming too much.










When it boils down to you looking for a C70 (or whatever case) and you are ready to order - I'd be happy to help you find the best price.

In this economy, every dollar saved is important... and it's the reason why I am researching for so long before making a decison of my own.

Take it easy!


----------



## f0rteOC

I'll be joinin the club soon.
I found a Vengance C70 package at my front door, something my parents didn't want me to see before Christmas.








Let's just say, i'll act suprised.


----------



## FloridaOccifer

Well the first of 3 shipments arrived this afternoon... Hopefully the other two will come tomorrow so I can start my build!


----------



## beta bull3t

hi guys wouldnt know were to start with a photo post so ill post the album
http://www.overclock.net/g/a/770331/m-o-d-military-grade-drop-zone/

log http://www.overclock.net/t/1305591/m-o-d/120#post_18852493

teaser 

please bear in mind its not 100 percent finished but is damned close thanks guys


----------



## Clam Slammer

Love to see the rig evolve, always something inventive and fresh. You da man, wayneeee.


----------



## Clam Slammer

Love to see the rig evolve, always something inventive and fresh. You da man, wayneeee.


----------



## beta bull3t

thanks clam


----------



## FloridaOccifer

Some parts came in and I started the build... I am still waiting on the cables and fan controller (Friday hopefully)


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloridaOccifer*
> 
> Some parts came in and I started the build... I am still waiting on the cables and fan controller (Friday hopefully)


your color work well here.


----------



## beta bull3t

heyyy im using the same ram in the same case


----------



## Devildog83

Glad to join all you folks in the C70 club. Here are a few pics. I got it yesterday and made a new window today. Could not stand the holes in the window.

pc pics 011.jpg 997k .jpg file


pc pics 012.jpg 888k .jpg file


pc pics 013.jpg 689k .jpg file


pc pics 014.jpg 591k .jpg file


My H100i should be here tomorrow, I can't wait. Gonna put the Zalman in the wifes rig, she's having issues with the stock one.

h110i 003.jpg 843k .jpg file


h110i 009.jpg 770k .jpg file


h110i 004.jpg 916k .jpg file


I know the pics are crappy, sorry.


----------



## FloridaOccifer

Sorry about the bad lighting but the wiring has started. I am waiting on some round SATA cables, a few extensions and my fan controller before I can fire things up.


----------



## beta bull3t

hey how you fined them cable tidy plastic things of corsair i have none all broke even after i was told be corsair they was sending out more witch they didnt . your system is looking real tidy bud nice .but cable ties are never nice you might want to get rid of the red and cut back to minimal ties see wat can fit after taking the sleeving off down behind the mb .but its just my view we all have our own taste great work


----------



## Devildog83

Very nice.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beta bull3t*
> 
> hey how you fined them cable tidy plastic things of corsair i have none all broke even after i was told be corsair they was sending out more witch they didnt . your system is looking real tidy bud nice .but cable ties are never nice you might want to get rid of the red and cut back to minimal ties see wat can fit after taking the sleeving off down behind the mb .but its just my view we all have our own taste great work


Gotta love the Military grade set up. It warms an old Marines heart.


----------



## FloridaOccifer

Thanks for the input everyone.

Beta, the plastic clips were on the case and so far have not broken...

I am probably going to try out the black ties once all the cabling is done (over 2hrs spent cutting and routing at this point). I can say that these hard rubber, flat power cables on the OCZ supply is a pain in my a** not to mention the SATA supplies are upside down from what I need...

I am hoping to have this up and running by the weekend and considering this is my first build, I may be asking for a lot.


----------



## beta bull3t

good luck a goood first build


----------



## Teejay187

So many great builds! I get so many good ideas! You should all apply to the build log and owner lists on the first page!


----------



## Gavush

I've got one of these cases under the x-mas tree... this will be my first PC build. I've a wal-mart HP that I upgraded from 2.3ghz single core to dual core, maxed out at 4gb ddr2 and added a 500w psu and xfx 6870 dd (that was x-mas last year) and 22" 1080p viewsonic (b-day last year) Tired of playing bf3 on low and waiting 5min between maps, and because the Mrs is too generous - also under the tree is a phenom II 965 BE, asus m5a97 r2.0, 8gb of corsair xms3 ram, 300gb velociraptor ($53% off @newegg) - the c70 was 35% off +$20 rebate on sale via newegg - I wanted to get the best bang for my buck w/ my limited budget and must have spent 40 hours deciding what to purchase... came up with a platform that will have lots of room for upgrading should I want to in the future. Took me a whole weekend of surfing/reading reviews etc to choose just the case, and it was between the c70 and storm scout II - the c70 was out of my price range but the sale made it possible plus the scout II needed more fans anyway which was additional $. Might had peeked at the c70 when it came into work before I brought it home... really happy w/ it. Looking forward to getting it together. Hope to get an aftermarket cpu cooler (prolly a 212 evo - I specifically chose low profile ram to clear a big cooler) and turn it up to 4ghz(ish?) another 8gb of ram and some different fans/lighting in the future (Jan bday?







)... but even as is it'll be 2x the machine my HP is. Really appreciate this thread... it helped me make my decision and gave me lots of ideas. - Thanks & sorry for the book. (I'm verbose)


----------



## Archer S

Has anyone else noticed a tiny design oversight? Very very trivial and in no way important, it just bugs me. Look on your side panel window. The top fan mount, lower right mounting hole. there are 2 extra hexagonal cutout there, not present in any other mounting area on the window. I thought it was just my case but a bunch of pictures in this thread have the same thing going on.


----------



## kizwan

Yeah, yeah but mine only has one extra. That is our Xmas present from Corsair.


----------



## corysti




----------



## SniperTeamTango

If anyone is looking for a clear window (no holes) let me know I'm going to make one after the break.

Just got mine! Will have a worklog soon.


----------



## f0rteOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> I've got one of these cases under the x-mas tree... this will be my first PC build. I've a wal-mart HP that I upgraded from 2.3ghz single core to dual core, maxed out at 4gb ddr2 and added a 500w psu and xfx 6870 dd (that was x-mas last year) and 22" 1080p viewsonic (b-day last year) Tired of playing bf3 on low and waiting 5min between maps, and because the Mrs is too generous - also under the tree is a phenom II 965 BE, asus m5a97 r2.0, 8gb of corsair xms3 ram, 300gb velociraptor ($53% off @newegg) - the c70 was 35% off +$20 rebate on sale via newegg - I wanted to get the best bang for my buck w/ my limited budget and must have spent 40 hours deciding what to purchase... came up with a platform that will have lots of room for upgrading should I want to in the future. Took me a whole weekend of surfing/reading reviews etc to choose just the case, and it was between the c70 and storm scout II - the c70 was out of my price range but the sale made it possible plus the scout II needed more fans anyway which was additional $. Might had peeked at the c70 when it came into work before I brought it home... really happy w/ it. Looking forward to getting it together. Hope to get an aftermarket cpu cooler (prolly a 212 evo - I specifically chose low profile ram to clear a big cooler) and turn it up to 4ghz(ish?) another 8gb of ram and some different fans/lighting in the future (Jan bday?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )... but even as is it'll be 2x the machine my HP is. Really appreciate this thread... it helped me make my decision and gave me lots of ideas. - Thanks & sorry for the book. (I'm verbose)


The Evo is a pretty sweet cooler, the stock fan is nice, but I switched mine out for two Thermaltake Thunderblade fans (a push-pull setup) and it works pretty nice.


----------



## Shikaka

I have just upgraded to an i5-3570K and a Gigabyte Z77-UD3H and 8GB Crucial Tactical Tracer,

Also i put 2xCorsair SP120's on the Prolimatech Megahalems

Here is a quick picture


----------



## corysti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> If anyone is looking for a clear window (no holes) let me know I'm going to make one after the break.
> Just got mine! Will have a worklog soon.


let me get more info


----------



## beta bull3t

tis a piece of cake guys post 31 http://www.overclock.net/t/1305591/m-o-d/30


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beta bull3t*
> 
> tis a piece of cake guys post 31 http://www.overclock.net/t/1305591/m-o-d/30


Love what you did with the hinge.

Gonna see if I can CNC mass produce them, but I think the workpane is too small.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> If anyone is looking for a clear window (no holes) let me know I'm going to make one after the break.
> Just got mine! Will have a worklog soon.


did mine back in Oct cost me 24 bucks.
window was 20 bucks from a glass shop, it's acrylic, then i bought rubber washers from the hardware store. mine might be too dark for some of you but it works for me, with my home office lights off the bottom of my case has a blue led light strip so you can see more then what it shows in the pic


----------



## beta bull3t

its easy once you get the holes aliened with the stock acrylic as a template the biggest issue is the thickness and washers as fillers for the screw head best method i found was the black self adhesive fiber m5 washers unless you want a window thats all most 10mm lol way thick


----------



## jlhawn

I did have the glass shop sell me one a little thicker to make up for the post thickness but not too thick but i was able to find perfect size rubber washers too take up the difference.by the way beta bull3t, thanks for your instructions in your other thread as thats where i got info too do my window mod.


----------



## beta bull3t

always happy to help


----------



## FloridaOccifer

The wife just gave me an extra set of 16GB Vengeance RAM for a Christmas gift... 32GB here we come!


----------



## Shikaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloridaOccifer*
> 
> The wife just gave me an extra set of 16GB Vengeance RAM for a Christmas gift... 32GB here we come!


You lucky man!

My gf got pissed because i bought myself 8GB RAM!









Merry Christmas dude


----------



## Marseth

For water cooling the C70, would a 5.25 bay pump/res be better or individual pump and res?


----------



## rog1121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marseth*
> 
> For water cooling the C70, would a 5.25 bay pump/res be better or individual pump and res?


Depends on what kind of pump is in it.


----------



## Marseth

Let's just say for simplisity reasons that they are the same specs


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shikaka*
> 
> You lucky man!
> My gf got pissed because i bought myself 8GB RAM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas dude


kick her to the curb! jk lol. 16 gb ftw though!


----------



## corysti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shikaka*
> 
> You lucky man!
> My gf got pissed because i bought myself 8GB RAM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas dude


Wow, she got pissed over 50 bucks? Word of advice...Run away from her


----------



## Clam Slammer

My turn.





Finally get to share some nice shots of this great case. Fans are Xigmatech Crystal series, 120s up front 140s up top. NZXT two meter lighting kit, lamptron FC10 on the front.


----------



## beta bull3t

the fc10 is looking sharp


----------



## Gavush

Yay! Things went better than I expected for my first PC build. Having watched the newegg tutorials on youtube was key.





and... I got a $50 amazon.com card from my folks "for computer stuff" so looks like I'll be adding the 212 evo and I guess a SATA optical drive to replace what I stole (borrowed!) from the HP.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

THat looks pretty sweet not gonna lie bro.


----------



## thunderkiss7168

I love all the window mods seen in this forum but i want to try something different. Has anyone tried any led edge lighting with some etching or engraving done? Ive also learned that using etched glass or frosted vinyl graphics gives the same effect.


----------



## beta bull3t

nice point thunderkiss i saw bill owen from mnpctech speak of it and i planed on doing it on my c70 window insert as my case has extensive leds an etch or frosted decal would work i think not seen it yet done though


----------



## Clam Slammer

Thinking about getting my glass guy to make me one of these as a window









http://www.novalglass.com/upfile/Wired%20Glass-4.jpg

By the way, really clean for a first build, great job.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thunderkiss7168*
> 
> I love all the window mods seen in this forum but i want to try something different. Has anyone tried any led edge lighting with some etching or engraving done? Ive also learned that using etched glass or frosted vinyl graphics gives the same effect.


Just finished LED edge lighting, then saw this post.

Here it is.



Ya'll should check out the worklog, lots of custom lighting and acrylic coming up.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1341642/project-sampson-crazy-lights-and-mad-tunes-all-in-1-corsair-c70


----------



## Swag

Hey guys, which color should I get? Gunmetal black or green?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hey guys, which color should I get? Gunmetal black or green?


I personally like the green but its really a preference.


----------



## Swag

I bought the green, it looked nice when I saw it in person


----------



## rog1121

So with a dremel that I borrowed from a friend I managed to get the RX240 to fit behind the front panel.

It does not look like this right now. I blew all of the dust away and mounted it onto the fans.

Still have to fit everything and find out a good placement for the Dual D5 pump







Still have to fit this


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Just finished LED edge lighting, then saw this post.
> 
> Here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya'll should check out the worklog, lots of custom lighting and acrylic coming up.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1341642/project-sampson-crazy-lights-and-mad-tunes-all-in-1-corsair-c70


Hi SniperTeamTango,

I added link to your worklog at first post.







Enjoy your C70 casing & Merry Xmas to everyone.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Hi SniperTeamTango,
> I added link to your worklog at first post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your C70 casing & Merry Xmas to everyone.


Hey Mate, thanks! You have a good one too!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thunderkiss7168*
> 
> I love all the window mods seen in this forum but i want to try something different. Has anyone tried any led edge lighting with some etching or engraving done? Ive also learned that using etched glass or frosted vinyl graphics gives the same effect.


I am actually having the corsair logo etched into my glass as we speak. I am also getting a couple of white LEDS's for the inside just to light things up and see how it will look with the etching. This is before and i will send after as soon as I get it back from the artist.


----------



## kavmac

I have officially added my name to the list! & just finally finished reading through page 1 through 78!









Picked up my c70 in military green on the 14th, waiting for my new parts to arrive.. delayed thanks to the fail that is Purolator, and the awesome that is Canadian winter!

We'll just go with this proof, for now. Since it's the end of a really long day, and my photography skills are full of fail tonight.. 

Hopefully my stuff will arrive at my parents place tomorrow so I can start building it Sunday night/New Year's Day!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kavmac*
> 
> I have officially added my name to the list! & just finally finished reading through page 1 through 78!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up my c70 in military green on the 14th, waiting for my new parts to arrive.. delayed thanks to the fail that is Purolator, and the awesome that is Canadian winter!
> 
> We'll just go with this proof, for now. Since it's the end of a really long day, and my photography skills are full of fail tonight..
> 
> Hopefully my stuff will arrive at my parents place tomorrow so I can start building it Sunday night/New Year's Day!


Nice, I'm in Canada right now and I just picked up a C70. I was wondering, how long does Purolator tend to take to deliver a package by normal package mail? Can you rate their service as well? Out of 10? Thanks.


----------



## kavmac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Nice, I'm in Canada right now and I just picked up a C70. I was wondering, how long does Purolator tend to take to deliver a package by normal package mail? Can you rate their service as well? Out of 10? Thanks.


Well, NCIX shipped it out on the 14th, and it hasn't arrived yet.. lol from Richmond, BC to Ottawa, ON it should only be four days for Purolator Ground. I rate them a zero out of 10 right now for their overall fail. Where it says Shipment in Transit followed by Attempted Delivery - they told my dad by telephone and myself via their online chat service that it was *not* in Ottawa, so couldn't be out for delivery.. yet the driver showed up at my parents house! They were home, but the driver went to the wrong door that was under three feet of snow, and left the notice.. found out today when my dad went to pick up the box at the hardware store (their local Purolator drop-off), the driver went into the ditch on Monday, so my stuff never made it to the drop-off location! It's the last time my family uses Purolator by choice, ever. My second order from NCIX is shipping via Canada Post Express Post, and it's in transit right now.. let's see which box my parents get first! (& let's see what condition my stuff is in when I finally get it.. :/)

Code:



Code:


2012/12/27   10:50   Delayed in transit due to a missed connection   
2012/12/27      02:06   Shipment In Transit     
2012/12/24      18:41   Shipment In Transit     
2012/12/24      14:30   Attempted Delivery - Receiver Unavailable       
2012/12/24      02:19   Shipment In Transit     
2012/12/24      02:18   Picked up by Purolator  
2012/12/21      18:03   Left TORONTO SORT CTR/CTR TRI, ON       
2012/12/21      17:58   Delayed in transit due to a missed connection   
2012/12/21      17:58   Shipment In Transit     
2012/12/17      18:14   Left VANCOUVER, BC      
2012/12/17      17:42   Shipment In Transit     
2012/12/17      17:41   Picked up by Purolator

edit: just realized you're from california.. sooo west coast to middle of country... four days driving, roughly.. NCIX quotes 6 to 8 days, though.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kavmac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Nice, I'm in Canada right now and I just picked up a C70. I was wondering, how long does Purolator tend to take to deliver a package by normal package mail? Can you rate their service as well? Out of 10? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, NCIX shipped it out on the 14th, and it hasn't arrived yet.. lol from Richmond, BC to Ottawa, ON it should only be four days for Purolator Ground. I rate them a zero out of 10 right now for their overall fail. Where it says Shipment in Transit followed by Attempted Delivery - they told my dad by telephone and myself via their online chat service that it was *not* in Ottawa, so couldn't be out for delivery.. yet the driver showed up at my parents house! They were home, but the driver went to the wrong door that was under three feet of snow, and left the notice.. found out today when my dad went to pick up the box at the hardware store (their local Purolator drop-off), the driver went into the ditch on Monday, so my stuff never made it to the drop-off location! It's the last time my family uses Purolator by choice, ever. My second order from NCIX is shipping via Canada Post Express Post, and it's in transit right now.. let's see which box my parents get first! (& let's see what condition my stuff is in when I finally get it.. :/)
> 
> edit: just realized you're from california.. sooo west coast to middle of country... four days driving, roughly.. NCIX quotes 6 to 8 days, though.
Click to expand...

I'm in Canada right now so what I'm trying to find out is how long it will take to get to me here while I'm here. Or else, I will end up having to pay another delivery charge to send it home.







Anyway, what's Canada's official post service? Purolator or Canada Post Express Post or neither?


----------



## kavmac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kavmac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Nice, I'm in Canada right now and I just picked up a C70. I was wondering, how long does Purolator tend to take to deliver a package by normal package mail? Can you rate their service as well? Out of 10? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, NCIX shipped it out on the 14th, and it hasn't arrived yet.. lol from Richmond, BC to Ottawa, ON it should only be four days for Purolator Ground. I rate them a zero out of 10 right now for their overall fail. Where it says Shipment in Transit followed by Attempted Delivery - they told my dad by telephone and myself via their online chat service that it was *not* in Ottawa, so couldn't be out for delivery.. yet the driver showed up at my parents house! They were home, but the driver went to the wrong door that was under three feet of snow, and left the notice.. found out today when my dad went to pick up the box at the hardware store (their local Purolator drop-off), the driver went into the ditch on Monday, so my stuff never made it to the drop-off location! It's the last time my family uses Purolator by choice, ever. My second order from NCIX is shipping via Canada Post Express Post, and it's in transit right now.. let's see which box my parents get first! (& let's see what condition my stuff is in when I finally get it.. :/)
> 
> edit: just realized you're from california.. sooo west coast to middle of country... four days driving, roughly.. NCIX quotes 6 to 8 days, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in Canada right now so what I'm trying to find out is how long it will take to get to me here while I'm here. Or else, I will end up having to pay another delivery charge to send it home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, what's Canada's official post service? Purolator or Canada Post Express Post or neither?
Click to expand...

Yeah I figured that much







Canada Post is our USPS. Purolator used to be great, until they were bought by Canada Post lol Where in this snowy land mass are you right now? & where are you ordering from? NCIX has the best prices, but I picked mine up from a local Canada Computers (for $140







but at the time was cheaper and safer than shipping from NCIX as they didn't have much of a sale price compared to this week).

If it wasn't crappy weather, or boxing week madness, shipping probably wouldn't be that bad.. I'd say go for UPS Ground if you're going for cheap, although Express Post from Canada Post should only be 1-2 business days (at least from NCIX). It'll also depend where you are and where the parts are shipping from. I ordered my GPU & a keyboard Christmas Eve and it's shipping from southern Ontario, versus my other parts coming from the west coast. That alone is a big factor in shipping time too.

Express Post was cheaper for order #2, which is why I went Purolator with #1 - no previous major problems with them. From now on, I'll go Express Post or UPS ground. (No problem with an Amazon order via UPS last Wednesday, in the middle of crazy weather).


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kavmac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kavmac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Nice, I'm in Canada right now and I just picked up a C70. I was wondering, how long does Purolator tend to take to deliver a package by normal package mail? Can you rate their service as well? Out of 10? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, NCIX shipped it out on the 14th, and it hasn't arrived yet.. lol from Richmond, BC to Ottawa, ON it should only be four days for Purolator Ground. I rate them a zero out of 10 right now for their overall fail. Where it says Shipment in Transit followed by Attempted Delivery - they told my dad by telephone and myself via their online chat service that it was *not* in Ottawa, so couldn't be out for delivery.. yet the driver showed up at my parents house! They were home, but the driver went to the wrong door that was under three feet of snow, and left the notice.. found out today when my dad went to pick up the box at the hardware store (their local Purolator drop-off), the driver went into the ditch on Monday, so my stuff never made it to the drop-off location! It's the last time my family uses Purolator by choice, ever. My second order from NCIX is shipping via Canada Post Express Post, and it's in transit right now.. let's see which box my parents get first! (& let's see what condition my stuff is in when I finally get it.. :/)
> 
> edit: just realized you're from california.. sooo west coast to middle of country... four days driving, roughly.. NCIX quotes 6 to 8 days, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in Canada right now so what I'm trying to find out is how long it will take to get to me here while I'm here. Or else, I will end up having to pay another delivery charge to send it home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, what's Canada's official post service? Purolator or Canada Post Express Post or neither?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I figured that much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canada Post is our USPS. Purolator used to be great, until they were bought by Canada Post lol Where in this snowy land mass are you right now? & where are you ordering from? NCIX has the best prices, but I picked mine up from a local Canada Computers (for $140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but at the time was cheaper and safer than shipping from NCIX as they didn't have much of a sale price compared to this week).
> 
> If it wasn't crappy weather, or boxing week madness, shipping probably wouldn't be that bad.. I'd say go for UPS Ground if you're going for cheap, although Express Post from Canada Post should only be 1-2 business days (at least from NCIX). It'll also depend where you are and where the parts are shipping from. I ordered my GPU & a keyboard Christmas Eve and it's shipping from southern Ontario, versus my other parts coming from the west coast. That alone is a big factor in shipping time too.
> 
> Express Post was cheaper for order #2, which is why I went Purolator with #1 - no previous major problems with them. From now on, I'll go Express Post or UPS ground. (No problem with an Amazon order via UPS last Wednesday, in the middle of crazy weather).
Click to expand...

Calgary, Alberta right now.







I ordered from MemoryExpress. They had some great deals so it was only logical.


----------



## kavmac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kavmac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kavmac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Nice, I'm in Canada right now and I just picked up a C70. I was wondering, how long does Purolator tend to take to deliver a package by normal package mail? Can you rate their service as well? Out of 10? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, NCIX shipped it out on the 14th, and it hasn't arrived yet.. lol from Richmond, BC to Ottawa, ON it should only be four days for Purolator Ground. I rate them a zero out of 10 right now for their overall fail. Where it says Shipment in Transit followed by Attempted Delivery - they told my dad by telephone and myself via their online chat service that it was *not* in Ottawa, so couldn't be out for delivery.. yet the driver showed up at my parents house! They were home, but the driver went to the wrong door that was under three feet of snow, and left the notice.. found out today when my dad went to pick up the box at the hardware store (their local Purolator drop-off), the driver went into the ditch on Monday, so my stuff never made it to the drop-off location! It's the last time my family uses Purolator by choice, ever. My second order from NCIX is shipping via Canada Post Express Post, and it's in transit right now.. let's see which box my parents get first! (& let's see what condition my stuff is in when I finally get it.. :/)
> 
> edit: just realized you're from california.. sooo west coast to middle of country... four days driving, roughly.. NCIX quotes 6 to 8 days, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in Canada right now so what I'm trying to find out is how long it will take to get to me here while I'm here. Or else, I will end up having to pay another delivery charge to send it home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, what's Canada's official post service? Purolator or Canada Post Express Post or neither?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I figured that much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canada Post is our USPS. Purolator used to be great, until they were bought by Canada Post lol Where in this snowy land mass are you right now? & where are you ordering from? NCIX has the best prices, but I picked mine up from a local Canada Computers (for $140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but at the time was cheaper and safer than shipping from NCIX as they didn't have much of a sale price compared to this week).
> 
> If it wasn't crappy weather, or boxing week madness, shipping probably wouldn't be that bad.. I'd say go for UPS Ground if you're going for cheap, although Express Post from Canada Post should only be 1-2 business days (at least from NCIX). It'll also depend where you are and where the parts are shipping from. I ordered my GPU & a keyboard Christmas Eve and it's shipping from southern Ontario, versus my other parts coming from the west coast. That alone is a big factor in shipping time too.
> 
> Express Post was cheaper for order #2, which is why I went Purolator with #1 - no previous major problems with them. From now on, I'll go Express Post or UPS ground. (No problem with an Amazon order via UPS last Wednesday, in the middle of crazy weather).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Calgary, Alberta right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered from MemoryExpress. They had some great deals so it was only logical.
Click to expand...

You shouldn't have to wait too long for the case, then. If memory serves me correctly, they're local to Alberta.. You'll likely get your case before I get all of my parts!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kavmac*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Big Quote
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kavmac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kavmac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Nice, I'm in Canada right now and I just picked up a C70. I was wondering, how long does Purolator tend to take to deliver a package by normal package mail? Can you rate their service as well? Out of 10? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, NCIX shipped it out on the 14th, and it hasn't arrived yet.. lol from Richmond, BC to Ottawa, ON it should only be four days for Purolator Ground. I rate them a zero out of 10 right now for their overall fail. Where it says Shipment in Transit followed by Attempted Delivery - they told my dad by telephone and myself via their online chat service that it was *not* in Ottawa, so couldn't be out for delivery.. yet the driver showed up at my parents house! They were home, but the driver went to the wrong door that was under three feet of snow, and left the notice.. found out today when my dad went to pick up the box at the hardware store (their local Purolator drop-off), the driver went into the ditch on Monday, so my stuff never made it to the drop-off location! It's the last time my family uses Purolator by choice, ever. My second order from NCIX is shipping via Canada Post Express Post, and it's in transit right now.. let's see which box my parents get first! (& let's see what condition my stuff is in when I finally get it.. :/)
> 
> edit: just realized you're from california.. sooo west coast to middle of country... four days driving, roughly.. NCIX quotes 6 to 8 days, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in Canada right now so what I'm trying to find out is how long it will take to get to me here while I'm here. Or else, I will end up having to pay another delivery charge to send it home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, what's Canada's official post service? Purolator or Canada Post Express Post or neither?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I figured that much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canada Post is our USPS. Purolator used to be great, until they were bought by Canada Post lol Where in this snowy land mass are you right now? & where are you ordering from? NCIX has the best prices, but I picked mine up from a local Canada Computers (for $140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but at the time was cheaper and safer than shipping from NCIX as they didn't have much of a sale price compared to this week).
> 
> If it wasn't crappy weather, or boxing week madness, shipping probably wouldn't be that bad.. I'd say go for UPS Ground if you're going for cheap, although Express Post from Canada Post should only be 1-2 business days (at least from NCIX). It'll also depend where you are and where the parts are shipping from. I ordered my GPU & a keyboard Christmas Eve and it's shipping from southern Ontario, versus my other parts coming from the west coast. That alone is a big factor in shipping time too.
> 
> Express Post was cheaper for order #2, which is why I went Purolator with #1 - no previous major problems with them. From now on, I'll go Express Post or UPS ground. (No problem with an Amazon order via UPS last Wednesday, in the middle of crazy weather).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Calgary, Alberta right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered from MemoryExpress. They had some great deals so it was only logical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You shouldn't have to wait too long for the case, then. If memory serves me correctly, they're local to Alberta.. You'll likely get your case before I get all of my parts!
Click to expand...

I already have the case on hand and I'll be sending it as one of my baggage, I'm waiting for my NH-D14.







They couldn't find one in their store so they had one delivered to me, now I have to wait. I'm only here for the holidays so I hope it arrives before I leave!


----------



## kavmac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kavmac*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Big Quote
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kavmac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kavmac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Nice, I'm in Canada right now and I just picked up a C70. I was wondering, how long does Purolator tend to take to deliver a package by normal package mail? Can you rate their service as well? Out of 10? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, NCIX shipped it out on the 14th, and it hasn't arrived yet.. lol from Richmond, BC to Ottawa, ON it should only be four days for Purolator Ground. I rate them a zero out of 10 right now for their overall fail. Where it says Shipment in Transit followed by Attempted Delivery - they told my dad by telephone and myself via their online chat service that it was *not* in Ottawa, so couldn't be out for delivery.. yet the driver showed up at my parents house! They were home, but the driver went to the wrong door that was under three feet of snow, and left the notice.. found out today when my dad went to pick up the box at the hardware store (their local Purolator drop-off), the driver went into the ditch on Monday, so my stuff never made it to the drop-off location! It's the last time my family uses Purolator by choice, ever. My second order from NCIX is shipping via Canada Post Express Post, and it's in transit right now.. let's see which box my parents get first! (& let's see what condition my stuff is in when I finally get it.. :/)
> 
> edit: just realized you're from california.. sooo west coast to middle of country... four days driving, roughly.. NCIX quotes 6 to 8 days, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in Canada right now so what I'm trying to find out is how long it will take to get to me here while I'm here. Or else, I will end up having to pay another delivery charge to send it home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, what's Canada's official post service? Purolator or Canada Post Express Post or neither?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I figured that much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canada Post is our USPS. Purolator used to be great, until they were bought by Canada Post lol Where in this snowy land mass are you right now? & where are you ordering from? NCIX has the best prices, but I picked mine up from a local Canada Computers (for $140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but at the time was cheaper and safer than shipping from NCIX as they didn't have much of a sale price compared to this week).
> 
> If it wasn't crappy weather, or boxing week madness, shipping probably wouldn't be that bad.. I'd say go for UPS Ground if you're going for cheap, although Express Post from Canada Post should only be 1-2 business days (at least from NCIX). It'll also depend where you are and where the parts are shipping from. I ordered my GPU & a keyboard Christmas Eve and it's shipping from southern Ontario, versus my other parts coming from the west coast. That alone is a big factor in shipping time too.
> 
> Express Post was cheaper for order #2, which is why I went Purolator with #1 - no previous major problems with them. From now on, I'll go Express Post or UPS ground. (No problem with an Amazon order via UPS last Wednesday, in the middle of crazy weather).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Calgary, Alberta right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered from MemoryExpress. They had some great deals so it was only logical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You shouldn't have to wait too long for the case, then. If memory serves me correctly, they're local to Alberta.. You'll likely get your case before I get all of my parts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already have the case on hand and I'll be sending it as one of my baggage, I'm waiting for my NH-D14.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They couldn't find one in their store so they had one delivered to me, now I have to wait. I'm only here for the holidays so I hope it arrives before I leave!
Click to expand...

Ahh! Smart idea! Hopefully it does!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kavmac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kavmac*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Big Quote
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kavmac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kavmac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Nice, I'm in Canada right now and I just picked up a C70. I was wondering, how long does Purolator tend to take to deliver a package by normal package mail? Can you rate their service as well? Out of 10? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, NCIX shipped it out on the 14th, and it hasn't arrived yet.. lol from Richmond, BC to Ottawa, ON it should only be four days for Purolator Ground. I rate them a zero out of 10 right now for their overall fail. Where it says Shipment in Transit followed by Attempted Delivery - they told my dad by telephone and myself via their online chat service that it was *not* in Ottawa, so couldn't be out for delivery.. yet the driver showed up at my parents house! They were home, but the driver went to the wrong door that was under three feet of snow, and left the notice.. found out today when my dad went to pick up the box at the hardware store (their local Purolator drop-off), the driver went into the ditch on Monday, so my stuff never made it to the drop-off location! It's the last time my family uses Purolator by choice, ever. My second order from NCIX is shipping via Canada Post Express Post, and it's in transit right now.. let's see which box my parents get first! (& let's see what condition my stuff is in when I finally get it.. :/)
> 
> edit: just realized you're from california.. sooo west coast to middle of country... four days driving, roughly.. NCIX quotes 6 to 8 days, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in Canada right now so what I'm trying to find out is how long it will take to get to me here while I'm here. Or else, I will end up having to pay another delivery charge to send it home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, what's Canada's official post service? Purolator or Canada Post Express Post or neither?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I figured that much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canada Post is our USPS. Purolator used to be great, until they were bought by Canada Post lol Where in this snowy land mass are you right now? & where are you ordering from? NCIX has the best prices, but I picked mine up from a local Canada Computers (for $140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but at the time was cheaper and safer than shipping from NCIX as they didn't have much of a sale price compared to this week).
> 
> If it wasn't crappy weather, or boxing week madness, shipping probably wouldn't be that bad.. I'd say go for UPS Ground if you're going for cheap, although Express Post from Canada Post should only be 1-2 business days (at least from NCIX). It'll also depend where you are and where the parts are shipping from. I ordered my GPU & a keyboard Christmas Eve and it's shipping from southern Ontario, versus my other parts coming from the west coast. That alone is a big factor in shipping time too.
> 
> Express Post was cheaper for order #2, which is why I went Purolator with #1 - no previous major problems with them. From now on, I'll go Express Post or UPS ground. (No problem with an Amazon order via UPS last Wednesday, in the middle of crazy weather).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Calgary, Alberta right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered from MemoryExpress. They had some great deals so it was only logical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You shouldn't have to wait too long for the case, then. If memory serves me correctly, they're local to Alberta.. You'll likely get your case before I get all of my parts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already have the case on hand and I'll be sending it as one of my baggage, I'm waiting for my NH-D14.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They couldn't find one in their store so they had one delivered to me, now I have to wait. I'm only here for the holidays so I hope it arrives before I leave!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh! Smart idea! Hopefully it does!
Click to expand...

So much cheaper due to the sale, it only cost me a total of $110! Too cheap! The case at the normal price is already $140!


----------



## kavmac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> So much cheaper due to the sale, it only cost me a total of $110! Too cheap! The case at the normal price is already $140!


Welcome to boxing week in Canada! LOL


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kavmac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> So much cheaper due to the sale, it only cost me a total of $110! Too cheap! The case at the normal price is already $140!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to boxing week in Canada! LOL
Click to expand...

Sadly, of all the times I've been here, it's almost the only time it's cheaper than the States.


----------



## kavmac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kavmac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> So much cheaper due to the sale, it only cost me a total of $110! Too cheap! The case at the normal price is already $140!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to boxing week in Canada! LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly, of all the times I've been here, it's almost the only time it's cheaper than the States.
Click to expand...

I believe it. Oh well. Enjoy it!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Anyone recommend a good dual-triple 120mm heatsink? Wanna put a ton of the epic looking fans in this build. 212 evo or NHD14?


----------



## Clam Slammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Anyone recommend a good dual-triple 120mm heatsink? Wanna put a ton of the epic looking fans in this build. 212 evo or NHD14?




DO IT DO IT DO IT


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clam Slammer*
> 
> 
> DO IT DO IT DO IT


Now, how easy is it to replace the middle fan?


----------



## Clam Slammer

Not so sure, but now that I think of it, you should get a Prolimatech Genesis. It can use three 140s and cools ram.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17551/cpu-pro-30/Prolimatech_Genesis_Universal_CPU_Heatsink_-_Motherboard_Cooler_-_Black_Edition_LGA_775_1155_1156_1366_2011_AM2_AM2_AM3.html?tl=g48c373s960


----------



## Spadge

Saw the Arctic White C70 whilst browsing cases on eBuyer and honestly just fell in love with it.



I've made a couple of adjustments so far, moving the included fans to the front of the case and installing a black acrylic sheet over the top holes to improve airflow and prevent dust ingress.

I'm also not so keen on the tinted and perforated window though so I have taken all the measurements and produced and AutoCAD drawing to get a new sheet of clear acrylic machined at work in the new year. I will post pictures and a PDF of the drawing file for anyone else who is interested.

Spadge


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spadge*
> 
> Saw the Arctic White C70 whilst browsing cases on eBuyer and honestly just fell in love with it.
> 
> I've made a couple of adjustments so far, moving the included fans to the front of the case and installing a black acrylic sheet over the top holes to improve airflow and prevent dust ingress.
> I'm also not so keen on the tinted and perforated window though so I have taken all the measurements and produced and AutoCAD drawing to get a new sheet of clear acrylic machined at work in the new year. I will post pictures and a PDF of the drawing file for anyone else who is interested.
> Spadge


If I could get the .dwg or .dxf that'd be awesome.


----------



## thunderkiss7168

IMG_20121227_002808.jpg 1471k .jpg file


well i finally have what i need for my first build


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thunderkiss7168*
> 
> IMG_20121227_002808.jpg 1471k .jpg file
> 
> 
> well i finally have what i need for my first build


Nice, good luck with it.







Only thing I didn't like about your build is that keyboard. Go mechanical!


----------



## FloridaOccifer

Wire management (backside) and a window mod coming up... Hope to have some pictures up later of this BEAST!!


----------



## kavmac

Purolator finally delivered my box of goodies to my parents house yesterday. My mum opened it up to inspect it, and I'm fairly certain she's more excited about my new build than I am! Just waiting for Canada Post to deliver my new GPU & keyboard there either today or Monday.

While I wait for my parts to make it to my place.. I'm taking suggestions for: replacement fans, cooling (gonna go hydro instead of air as I'm past the excitement of a giant heat sink), and a colour scheme - mainly for the lights - military green feels like it's restricting me somewhat now versus gunmetal black, but I like the case colour and want to have something that works, but don't really want to go with red as it seems over done.


----------



## Hansel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spadge*
> 
> Saw the Arctic White C70 whilst browsing cases on eBuyer and honestly just fell in love with it.
> 
> I've made a couple of adjustments so far, moving the included fans to the front of the case and installing a black acrylic sheet over the top holes to improve airflow and prevent dust ingress.
> I'm also not so keen on the tinted and perforated window though so I have taken all the measurements and produced and AutoCAD drawing to get a new sheet of clear acrylic machined at work in the new year. I will post pictures and a PDF of the drawing file for anyone else who is interested.
> Spadge


Very keen on the pdf


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Ordered my parallel card.

Thinkin I might 212 evo this thing, rather than NHD14 simply not cost wise, could just H80 it for the same price.


----------



## f0rteOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> Yay! Things went better than I expected for my first PC build. Having watched the newegg tutorials on youtube was key.
> 
> 
> and... I got a $50 amazon.com card from my folks "for computer stuff" so looks like I'll be adding the 212 evo and I guess a SATA optical drive to replace what I stole (borrowed!) from the HP.


Nice cable management!


----------



## f0rteOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Ordered my parallel card.
> Thinkin I might 212 evo this thing, rather than NHD14 simply not cost wise, could just H80 it for the same price.


Good idea. The Noctua looks cool, but the performance increase (compared to the 212) isn't enough to justify the price.
I've got a 212 and a couple of Thermaltake Thunderblade fans (max airflow of 70.2CFM each) that keep my proc pretty chilly.








You can get the fans for around $10, and they don't sound like a jet taking off.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f0rteOC*
> 
> Good idea. The Noctua looks cool, but the performance increase (compared to the 212) isn't enough to justify the price.
> I've got a 212 and a couple of Thermaltake Thunderblade fans (max airflow of 70.2CFM each) that keep my proc pretty chilly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can get the fans for around $10, and they don't sound like a jet taking off.


Every single fan in this case will be corsair AF quiet, I'm making custom shrouds for my GPUs to match their architectural theme too. I like the red ring thing going on.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kavmac*
> 
> Purolator finally delivered my box of goodies to my parents house yesterday. My mum opened it up to inspect it, and I'm fairly certain she's more excited about my new build than I am! Just waiting for Canada Post to deliver my new GPU & keyboard there either today or Monday.
> 
> While I wait for my parts to make it to my place.. I'm taking suggestions for: replacement fans, cooling (gonna go hydro instead of air as I'm past the excitement of a giant heat sink), and a colour scheme - mainly for the lights - military green feels like it's restricting me somewhat now versus gunmetal black, but I like the case colour and want to have something that works, but don't really want to go with red as it seems over done.


If you don't want to go air or go custom water, then the H100i is the only logical solution for the case. For replacement fans, I'd recommend either GTs (if you can find them) or Noctua fans! Color scheme, I'd say anything to match the board at this point. If the board is dark colored, then go with that. If it's light colored, find a dark color to complement it.

I bought the green because it looked fitting for the case. Also, I don't think it'll interfere with my other color scheme.


----------



## f0rteOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Every single fan in this case will be corsair AF quiet, I'm making custom shrouds for my GPUs to match their architectural theme too. I like the red ring thing going on.


For the looks, those fans are perfect. A couple of those on the Evo should do the trick.


----------



## Swag

I forgot, my NH-D14 arrived last night. All I have to do now is request a mounting kit for LGA1155 and I'll be able to move my build to the C70!


----------



## Gavush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kavmac*
> 
> I'm taking suggestions for: replacement fans, cooling ...


http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/cooling/42109-corsair-air-series-fans/

I found this article really interesting. They use a C70 and replace the stock fans with SP120 and AF120 and compare results stock vs quiet vs performance. I've two SP120 performance fans for the front and two AF140 quiet fans for the top along with a rehosmart6 on my amazon.com wish list to control fans and a roll of white LED ribbon.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kavmac*
> 
> Purolator finally delivered my box of goodies to my parents house yesterday. My mum opened it up to inspect it, and I'm fairly certain she's more excited about my new build than I am! Just waiting for Canada Post to deliver my new GPU & keyboard there either today or Monday.
> While I wait for my parts to make it to my place.. I'm taking suggestions for: replacement fans, cooling (gonna go hydro instead of air as I'm past the excitement of a giant heat sink), and a colour scheme - mainly for the lights - military green feels like it's restricting me somewhat now versus gunmetal black, but I like the case colour and want to have something that works, but don't really want to go with red as it seems over done.


In that case the C70 screams for a H100i cooler. It screamed until I bought one. OK, I bought it before the case got here but it works great and looks great in this case. As far as the fans I asked the same question, the best answer I got was either the Typhoons or the sp 120's. The H100i comes with SP 120's so I am going to get an AF 140mm for the bottom and a SP 120 quiet for the rear exhuast. I don't like a bunch of colored fans but I am getting 2 or 3 white LED lights just to show off the inside nicely since I replaced the side window with a clear peice of plexiglass. Hope that helps.


----------



## Clam Slammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I forgot, my NH-D14 arrived last night. All I have to do now is request a mounting kit for LGA1155 and I'll be able to move my build to the C70!


I just used the LGA1156 kit, pretty sure they're interchangeable.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clam Slammer*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I forgot, my NH-D14 arrived last night. All I have to do now is request a mounting kit for LGA1155 and I'll be able to move my build to the C70!
Click to expand...

I just used the LGA1156 kit, pretty sure they're interchangeable.

I have the SE2011 version.







I wanted the PWM fans and it was on sale so I decided to jump on it!


----------



## f0rteOC

Just had to post pics of my rig's post x-mas upgrade.

And a close-up of my CPU cooler (Hyper 212 Evo) and the MSI R7850 PE.

All in a gunmetal black Vengeance C70!


----------



## Devildog83

We'll what do ya'll think?

I am not totally happy but not horrible work.


----------



## Devildog83




----------



## f0rteOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> 
> We'll what do ya'll think?
> I am not totally happy but not horrible work.


That's great!
How did you make the lettering on the side of the acrylic?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f0rteOC*
> 
> That's great!
> How did you make the lettering on the side of the acrylic?


Thanks!

I had a guy etch it in for me.


----------



## f0rteOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Thanks!
> I had a guy etch it in for me.


Your welcome!








Have you tried the stealth disk drive mod?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f0rteOC*
> 
> Your welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried the stealth disk drive mod?


That looks nice, maybe I will try it.


----------



## OriginalTOG

You guys, i really need help here because im ordering my new C70 soon,
I havnt seen any pictures of C70's with micro Mobo.

Can it fit
-Maximus Gene V
-7970 ROG Matrix Platinum (Triple Slot)
-h100i
-AX 850 W
- and a blue ray player?

Thank you for taking your time to read this


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OriginalTOG*
> 
> You guys, i really need help here because im ordering my new C70 soon,
> I havnt seen any pictures of C70's with micro Mobo.
> Can it fit
> -Maximus Gene V
> -7970 ROG Matrix Platinum (Triple Slot)
> -h100i
> -AX 850 W
> - and a blue ray player?
> Thank you for taking your time to read this


Yes a micro ATX board fits in the C70.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OriginalTOG*
> 
> You guys, i really need help here because im ordering my new C70 soon,
> I havnt seen any pictures of C70's with micro Mobo.
> Can it fit
> -Maximus Gene V
> -7970 ROG Matrix Platinum (Triple Slot)
> -h100i
> -AX 850 W
> - and a blue ray player?
> Thank you for taking your time to read this


Welcome to OC'ers.


----------



## OriginalTOG

Thank you.  I just asked because I wanted to put in a Maximus v Formula but, as you guys know, it doesn't support E-ATX, and im going with the ROG theme but of course the GENE is going to look so out of place in that huge C70.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OriginalTOG*
> 
> Thank you.  I just asked because I wanted to put in a Maximus v Formula but, as you guys know, it doesn't support E-ATX, and im going with the ROG theme but of course the GENE is going to look so out of place in that huge C70.


It is a mid-tower but it does have a lot of room. Check this out.


----------



## OriginalTOG

It looks beautiful, but isnt that a regular ATX mobo?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OriginalTOG*
> 
> It looks beautiful, but isnt that a regular ATX mobo?


Yes you will habe alot of room with a micro.


----------



## OriginalTOG

Oooooo, now I understand what you were trying to say, the thing is, i don't like extra wide open spaces lol, But i guess i have to deal with it.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OriginalTOG*
> 
> It looks beautiful, but isnt that a regular ATX mobo?


That 7970 will engulf the board won't it, it will fit in the case fine though.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OriginalTOG*
> 
> Oooooo, now I understand what you were trying to say, the thing is, i don't like extra wide open spaces lol, But i guess i have to deal with it.


What CPU do you have?


----------



## OriginalTOG

I7 3770k


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OriginalTOG*
> 
> I7 3770k


Are you going to upgrade to an ATX board sometime? Like a crosshair v or something. If you got the green case the sabertooth looks very nice in it.


----------



## OriginalTOG

I wish ROG supported Regular size ATX, and isnt the crosshair V, AMD?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OriginalTOG*
> 
> I wish ROG supported Regular size ATX, and isnt the crosshair V, AMD?


Yeah, rampage or maximus are the intel boards from asus. Man they are expensive.


----------



## OriginalTOG

Yes, but they're Extended Motherboards, they don't fit in this case.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OriginalTOG*
> 
> Yes, but they're Extended Motherboards, they don't fit in this case.


The sabertooth will, don't know if it's ROG though.


----------



## OriginalTOG

Yea its not, ;/ guess im sticking to the Little Gene V :c


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OriginalTOG*
> 
> Yea its not, ;/ guess im sticking to the Little Gene V :c


Well welcome again and come back and show us some pics when you get the rig together. I am off to watch a movie.


----------



## OriginalTOG

Thank you for the wonderful convo haha, Enjoy your night.


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*


pretty legit! but why is the symbol facing the opposite way?


----------



## Gahstly

Picked up a NZXT Kraken x60 to replace my H100, I got it for a great price from someone local who does reviews. Dropped my temps 3c and that's with the fans @ 1000RPM, can barely hear them. 5 months of ownership and still loving the C70.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OriginalTOG*
> 
> Thank you.  I just asked because I wanted to put in a Maximus v Formula but, as you guys know, it doesn't support E-ATX, and im going with the ROG theme but of course the GENE is going to look so out of place in that huge C70.


Actually you can fitted E-ATX board in C70 casing.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1270969/official-corsair-vengeance-c70-gaming-case-owner-club/180#post_17919688
http://www.overclock.net/t/1270969/official-corsair-vengeance-c70-gaming-case-owner-club/190#post_17919701

For other example, just google "corsair vengeance c70 e-atx".


----------



## FloridaOccifer

Almost finished...


----------



## kavmac

looks like i've got some shopping to do to decide on my fans.. mostly where i'll order them from, i suppose.

AND, i'll have a second system to build within the next few weeks. my friend e-mails me asking for help with a gaming computer for her husband's birthday in december.. hahaha he's getting the gunmetal black c70









i'll post some photos and stuff later once i get my parts sometime this afternoon


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I am actually having the corsair logo etched into my glass as we speak. I am also getting a couple of white LEDS's for the inside just to light things up and see how it will look with the etching. This is before and i will send after as soon as I get it back from the artist.


Here is the etching.


----------



## kavmac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Here is the etching.


it looks really great. don't stare at it too much, or any ounce of unhappiness with it will eat away at you.


----------



## Clam Slammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gahstly*
> 
> Picked up a NZXT Kraken x60 to replace my H100, I got it for a great price from someone local who does reviews. Dropped my temps 3c and that's with the fans @ 1000RPM, can barely hear them. 5 months of ownership and still loving the C70.


Glad to see these are seeing the light of day, or at least the blue glow of night. 280mm cooler must have been made for this amazing case, you're a lucky guy.


----------



## kavmac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/cooling/42109-corsair-air-series-fans/
> I found this article really interesting. They use a C70 and replace the stock fans with SP120 and AF120 and compare results stock vs quiet vs performance. I've two SP120 performance fans for the front and two AF140 quiet fans for the top along with a rehosmart6 on my amazon.com wish list to control fans and a roll of white LED ribbon.


thanks for this! along with their review of the h100i, i've got a pretty good idea of what i'm looking for when i get some money again.. this build + christmas kinda killed my wallet lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> If you don't want to go air or go custom water, then the H100i is the only logical solution for the case. For replacement fans, I'd recommend either GTs (if you can find them) or Noctua fans! Color scheme, I'd say anything to match the board at this point. If the board is dark colored, then go with that. If it's light colored, find a dark color to complement it.
> I bought the green because it looked fitting for the case. Also, I don't think it'll interfere with my other color scheme.


soo some of these?

my mobo is an ASUS P8Z77-V Pro, so lots of blue (which happens to be my favourite colour lol).. if Corsair made the c70 in a blue, i'd probably get it in a heartbeat


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kavmac*
> 
> it looks really great. don't stare at it too much, or any ounce of unhappiness with it will eat away at you.


Thanks, and good luck ln the build.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloridaOccifer*
> 
> Almost finished...


Looking very sweet!!


----------



## Devildog83

Because the artist doesn't pay enough attention to detail. Still it's a lot better then the window they come with. It would be nice if Corsair came out with a aftermarket version something like this for those of us who would rather have a solid window instead of a bunch of holes in one.


----------



## Hansel

How do ya'll arrange the LED lights for the best glow effect?


----------



## thunderkiss7168

Hey f0rteOC, is the light coming from the case or is there a led strip on the edge of the glass?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hansel*
> 
> How do ya'll arrange the LED lights for the best glow effect?


LED Strips around the window.


----------



## f0rteOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloridaOccifer*
> 
> Almost finished...


That looks amazing!


----------



## f0rteOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thunderkiss7168*
> 
> Hey f0rteOC, is the light coming from the case or is there a led strip on the edge of the glass?


I didn't have my side panel attached to the case when I took the pics, its mainly the flash from the camera, but the fans on my Hyper 212 Evo have blue LEDs.
I was at Microcenter the other day, and was thinking of getting some light strips, but I decided to save my dollars for a new PSU, my HD 7850 needs more juice for a stable OC.


----------



## FloridaOccifer

Thanks everyone... Cut some Acrylic last night and got the spacers today. Wired up the last of the HD's and LED Strips. I hope to have a few minutes tonight so I can snap some pictures. This was by far the most fun I have had on a build (picking parts, assembly, mods)


----------



## Swag

Hey guys, I want to do the window mod for my C70 but I don't know where to start.

What are all the tools I need? (All tools so only 1 trip to the hardware store!)

I don't like going too much because I end up spending a lot on random things.







Anyway, thanks for this.

Also, should I use Acrylic or Plexiglass? Most people say Acrylic because it has better clarity and I'm almost inclined to agree. I'm not sure though if it's too weak. Also, this is basically my first window mod other than my 600T window mod, but I didn't do too much of the work on that. I had my dad do most of it for me but now I want to try for myself!


----------



## Spadge

Acrylic is easier to machine than plexiglass. As long as your drill bit is nice and sharp you shouldn't have an issue with cracking. If I were doing mine by hand rather than by CNC I would drill the holes before cutting the sheet to final size as the holes are quite close to the edge and cracking is more likely to occur, but that's just me. The holes are 5mm for the 2 small alignment holes and 5.5mm for the 16 off screw holes, drilling them all to 5.5 will be absolutely fine though. Unless using a bench dril, anmd even then, your hole will come out bigger than the drill bit so 5mm should be big enough. You either need a plas-drill specially for plastic or a spur drill would also be okay. You could probably easily get away with using a standard jobber drill bit, just the point angle is less sharp and more likely to jump or vibrate, risking cracking. However you do it take it gently and let the drill do the work, don't try and force it through before it's had chance to cut.

Spadge


----------



## Swag

I was thinking, if I wanted to buy a machine, how much would the cheapest, but good machine cost? Like good in terms of how well it will perform in this project. I also was wondering, why not just cut off the 16 holes that go outward on the black plastic things and just use Scotch double-sided tape (the 1008 or something like that by 3M) to keep on and same thing with the acrylic. Will it work or will it just ruin the case?


----------



## Spadge

Personally I would drill it and screw it rather than irreversibly modify the case like that. Would look a lot neater too.

Spadge


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spadge*
> 
> Personally I would drill it and screw it rather than irreversibly modify the case like that. Would look a lot neater too.
> 
> Spadge


Ok, so I just looked at some possible ways to cut acrylic and it looks like I can use my dremel. Should I? It seems the Dremel 561 bit will work but I'm not sure. Will it destroy my acrylic or no?


----------



## Spadge

Yeah that should be fine.

Spadge


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spadge*
> 
> Yeah that should be fine.
> 
> Spadge


If I used the normal fiberglass reinforced cutting wheels, how should I go about the project? I heard it might melt the acrylic!


----------



## Spadge

Never tried it but I'd be more inclined to use an open ended hacksaw with a high TPI blade, but again that's a personal preference and it depends on how comfortable you are with hand tools. At least by hand any screw-ups happen far more slowly than with a power tool so you can usually correct yourself before it goes horribly wrong

Spadge


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> If I used the normal fiberglass reinforced cutting wheels, how should I go about the project? I heard it might melt the acrylic!


Please take your time when cutting, if the blade or bit get too hot it will melt the piece. Stop and let it cool or have warm water ready to dip it in to keep it cool.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hey guys, I want to do the window mod for my C70 but I don't know where to start.
> What are all the tools I need? (All tools so only 1 trip to the hardware store!)
> I don't like going too much because I end up spending a lot on random things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, thanks for this.
> Also, should I use Acrylic or Plexiglass? Most people say Acrylic because it has better clarity and I'm almost inclined to agree. I'm not sure though if it's too weak. Also, this is basically my first window mod other than my 600T window mod, but I didn't do too much of the work on that. I had my dad do most of it for me but now I want to try for myself!


I have done 2 window mods, my last PC with Acrylic and this C70 with Plexiglass. Plexiglass seems to be softer, it will not crack as easy when drilling, - I had no issues this time and I did with the Acrylic - it will machine nicely but melt faster and it scratch's alot easier. I would use the Acrylic if I were you just go very slow and not too mich pressure when drilling.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> If I used the normal fiberglass reinforced cutting wheels, how should I go about the project? I heard it might melt the acrylic!
> 
> 
> 
> Please take your time when cutting, if the blade or bit get too hot it will melt the piece. Stop and let it cool or have warm water ready to dip it in to keep it cool.
Click to expand...

Ok, thanks guys.







I'll see if they have the 561 drill bit, but if they don't, I'll just take extra care with the cutting wheel! Also, *Devildog83*, what do you call that job where they do that "Corsair Vengeance" thing on your case? I want to search up where I can get one near my area. I was planning on putting my name on it.







'Swag'


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hey guys, I want to do the window mod for my C70 but I don't know where to start.
> What are all the tools I need? (All tools so only 1 trip to the hardware store!)
> I don't like going too much because I end up spending a lot on random things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, thanks for this.
> Also, should I use Acrylic or Plexiglass? Most people say Acrylic because it has better clarity and I'm almost inclined to agree. I'm not sure though if it's too weak. Also, this is basically my first window mod other than my 600T window mod, but I didn't do too much of the work on that. I had my dad do most of it for me but now I want to try for myself!


I have done 2 window mods, my last PC with Acrylic and this C70 with Plexiglass. Plexiglass seems to be softer, it will not crack as easy when drilling, - I had no issues this time and I did with the Acrylic - it will machine nicely but melt faster and it scratch's alot easier. I would use the Acrylic if I were you just go very slow and not too mich pressure when drilling.


----------



## stratosrally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Ok, thanks guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll see if they have the 561 drill bit, but if they don't, I'll just take extra care with the cutting wheel! Also, *Devildog83*, what do you call that job where they do that "Corsair Vengeance" thing on your case? I want to search up where I can get one near my area. I was planning on putting my name on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Swag'


It's called "Etching" the window... some businesses can get this done for you. Kirk Carpenter over at:

http://www.lazerwerx.com/

made my Scout solid window:



The flash on my camera makes it look pure white, but normally it looks more translucent - like it was carved out of the plastic (which, of course, it was!).

Remember, any artwork or lettering is going to be done on the inside - so make sure whoever is going to do it for you gets the image flipped the right way so that from the outside it looks right, and not reversed.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hey guys, I want to do the window mod for my C70 but I don't know where to start.
> What are all the tools I need? (All tools so only 1 trip to the hardware store!)
> I don't like going too much because I end up spending a lot on random things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, thanks for this.
> Also, should I use Acrylic or Plexiglass? Most people say Acrylic because it has better clarity and I'm almost inclined to agree. I'm not sure though if it's too weak. Also, this is basically my first window mod other than my 600T window mod, but I didn't do too much of the work on that. I had my dad do most of it for me but now I want to try for myself!
> 
> 
> 
> I have done 2 window mods, my last PC with Acrylic and this C70 with Plexiglass. Plexiglass seems to be softer, it will not crack as easy when drilling, - I had no issues this time and I did with the Acrylic - it will machine nicely but melt faster and it scratch's alot easier. I would use the Acrylic if I were you just go very slow and not too mich pressure when drilling.
Click to expand...

Okay, thanks.







I looked at a guide and it seems I have somewhat of an idea on what to do and what not to do. Thanks a lot! I'm going to be going with the acrylic. It's cheaper right now here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratosrally*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Ok, thanks guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll see if they have the 561 drill bit, but if they don't, I'll just take extra care with the cutting wheel! Also, *Devildog83*, what do you call that job where they do that "Corsair Vengeance" thing on your case? I want to search up where I can get one near my area. I was planning on putting my name on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Swag'
> 
> 
> 
> It's called "Etching" the window... some businesses can get this done for you. Kirk Carpenter over at:
> 
> http://www.lazerwerx.com/
> 
> made my Scout solid window:
> 
> 
> 
> The flash on my camera makes it look pure white, but normally it looks more translucent - like it was carved out of the plastic (which, of course, it was!).
> 
> Remember, any artwork or lettering is going to be done on the inside - so make sure whoever is going to do it for you gets the image flipped the right way so that from the outside it looks right, and not reversed.
Click to expand...

They do some nice work. How much did it cost in total for the Scout window? It seems close to the size of the C70 so it may give me a rough estimate. I want to get one of those etchings!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Okay, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at a guide and it seems I have somewhat of an idea on what to do and what not to do. Thanks a lot! I'm going to be going with the acrylic. It's cheaper right now here.
> They do some nice work. How much did it cost in total for the Scout window? It seems close to the size of the C70 so it may give me a rough estimate. I want to get one of those etchings!


Yes, the sails on the Corsair logo are backwards


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Okay, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at a guide and it seems I have somewhat of an idea on what to do and what not to do. Thanks a lot! I'm going to be going with the acrylic. It's cheaper right now here.
> They do some nice work. How much did it cost in total for the Scout window? It seems close to the size of the C70 so it may give me a rough estimate. I want to get one of those etchings!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the sails on the Corsair logo are backwards
Click to expand...

Did you tell them they made a mistake? Also, yea, he said a rough estimate would be $50 for the size I want.







I was thinking, should I put this in the middle or lower right corner of the window? Just the text, not the image.


----------



## stratosrally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Did you tell them they made a mistake? Also, yea, he said a rough estimate would be $50 for the size I want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking, should I put this in the middle or lower right corner of the window? Just the text, not the image.


That's an awful lot of letters... you may just want to get them die-cut out of a stencil sheet and paint them in flat yellow on the metal right side panel. Remember, they actually have to remove plastic from the inside of the window as part of the laser-etching process. I personally don't know a lot about the business, but they may charge a lot for that many and the small letters may be troublesome to do cleanly.

There are also frosted silver vinyl appliques that approximate the look of etching - MNPCTech carries Sniper, MOH, BlackOps, and other logos:

http://www.mnpctech.com/PC_Window_Applique_Sticker.html


----------



## Spadge

How easy is it to fit 2 280mm radiators and the rest of the watercooling system inside the C70 whilst still keeping 1 x 3.5" caddy and both drive bays free please?

Spadge


----------



## f0rteOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spadge*
> 
> How easy is it to fit 2 280mm radiators and the rest of the watercooling system inside the C70 whilst still keeping 1 x 3.5" caddy and both drive bays free please?
> Spadge


You can't fit 280mm radiators in the C70, but 240mm radiators would fit.
Put one 240mm radiator on the top of the case, and put the other radiator on the outside of the drive bay cages.


----------



## Spadge

I thought the top was 140 x 280 being as there's 2 140mm fans side by side up there? Unless I'm mistaken. Where do you mean for the second rad? vertical at the front of the case or horizontal at the bottom of the case?

Thanks for the help.

Spadge


----------



## Spadge

For those who wanted it here is my drawing of the case window. All measurements were accurately taken with a calibrated digital vernier.

C70Window.pdf 91k .pdf file


Please give rep if you find this helpful for your project









Spadge


----------



## kizwan

You can easily put one 280mm rad up top. Only one. Down at the bottom you can only put 240mm rad IF bottom HDD bay is removed & PSU is no more than 160mm of length.


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spadge*
> 
> For those who wanted it here is my drawing of the case window. All measurements were accurately taken with a calibrated digital vernier.
> 
> C70Window.pdf 91k .pdf file
> 
> Please give rep if you find this helpful for your project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spadge


Nice drawing there.


----------



## f0rteOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> You can easily put one 280mm rad up top. Only one. Down at the bottom you can only put 240mm rad IF bottom HDD bay is removed & PSU is no more than 160mm of length.


I thought they were only 120mm mounts on the top.
And the two 120mm fans on the side of the drive cages can be replaced with a 240mm radiator.


----------



## kizwan

Actually up top we can put 240mm or 280mm rad. You can put 240mm rad on the side of the HDD cages but the mounting screw doesn't align properly. So need little mod or using cable ties. Down bottom you can put 240mm rad but it a bit tight fit because of the PSU cables. That with 160mm PSU though.


----------



## Gavush

busy last night into this morning and then this evening too. My 212 evo and Asus optical drive came in - tested then painted the optical drive only to have some of the paint scraped off by the hdd bay while sliding it in... covered up with some black fabric harness tape. Also popped off the top fin of the cooler and painted it black. Today at Lowes picked up 1/8" thick sheet of acrylic for $10.. took about 45 minutes to trace out and make a new window - added about 8mm all around the border for extra room and only had a couple of very minor (1mm) cracks using a regular drill bit... used the fan grommets as bushings. Had to oblong some of the holes due to fit issues but turned out pretty nice, especially for $10! Love how the 212 looks in the case - has about 5mm to spare? Also nice how both my GPU cooler and CPU cooler have copper colored heat pipes. (hey.. I'm easy to please) Bit disappointed with the fact that the optical drive finishes out about .8mm further back than flush. My wife made fun of my having been annoyed with it.


----------



## Spadge

Window mod looks good mate. Are you using the quick release clip with your optical drive or have you fitted the screws in the front holes? I saw no need for the quick release as I have no need to remove it that often that 2 screws would cause an issue, but anyway, I found this helped bring the drive a little further forward and lock it in place. Not entirely flush but certainly better than it was. Maybe you could try it? If it really bothers you you could extend those holes slightly on the chassis and have it sitting completely flush.

Spadge


----------



## Spadge

Is it possible to buy the plastic cable clips used in the back of the C70, I accidentally broke one when re-fitting my ATX cable?









Spadge


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spadge*
> 
> Is it possible to buy the plastic cable clips used in the back of the C70, I accidentally broke one when re-fitting my ATX cable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spadge


http://www.corsair.com/us/parts/case-parts/vengeance-series-c70-accessory-kit.html

This may be it. It doesn't show it in the picture but if you read the contents, I think this is what you are looking for.


----------



## Spadge

Brilliant thanks Swag. Unfortunately however they don't have any shipping options to the UK so I'll have to ask someone to post it on for me.

Spadge


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spadge*
> 
> Brilliant thanks Swag. Unfortunately however they don't have any shipping options to the UK so I'll have to ask someone to post it on for me.
> 
> Spadge


Try looking around online to see if they sell the parts, I looked for the LGA 1155 mounting kit for my NH-D14 SE2011 until someone here helped me out.







Thanks for helping me getting all things set with my case window.


----------



## kavmac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> busy last night into this morning and then this evening too. My 212 evo and Asus optical drive came in - tested then painted the optical drive only to have some of the paint scraped off by the hdd bay while sliding it in... covered up with some black fabric harness tape. Also popped off the top fin of the cooler and painted it black. Today at Lowes picked up 1/8" thick sheet of acrylic for $10.. took about 45 minutes to trace out and make a new window - added about 8mm all around the border for extra room and only had a couple of very minor (1mm) cracks using a regular drill bit... used the fan grommets as bushings. Had to oblong some of the holes due to fit issues but turned out pretty nice, especially for $10! Love how the 212 looks in the case - has about 5mm to spare? Also nice how both my GPU cooler and CPU cooler have copper colored heat pipes. (hey.. I'm easy to please) Bit disappointed with the fact that the optical drive finishes out about .8mm further back than flush. My wife made fun of my having been annoyed with it.


It looks great! It's screaming for the stealth drive mod, though!







that might just resolve the issue with the bay being a bit too far back for visual comfort.


----------



## kavmac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spadge*
> 
> Brilliant thanks Swag. Unfortunately however they don't have any shipping options to the UK so I'll have to ask someone to post it on for me.
> 
> Spadge


They do ship internationally, and also have the option to help you find a retailer near you. Maybe select Global (English) for the language/country drop down option. Worst case, if you can't find somewhere to buy it, I'm sure one of us could send it to you!


----------



## Spadge

When I entered my address it wouldn't let me select any country other than the US, and the kit isn't listed on the global English site. Thanks for the help though, if anyone could lend a hand it would be appreciated, I would only need the plastic clips sending to cut down weight and therefore cost of shipping it across the puddle.

Spadge


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spadge*
> 
> When I entered my address it wouldn't let me select any country other than the US, and the kit isn't listed on the global English site. Thanks for the help though, if anyone could lend a hand it would be appreciated, I would only need the plastic clips sending to cut down weight and therefore cost of shipping it across the puddle.
> 
> Spadge


You could try making your own.







It'll probably come out better. Get a different one as a sample and bring it to a hardware store. Ask them if they have anything like it or any metal strips. It isn't too hard to bend metal!


----------



## Spadge

I'd rather sort my cables out so they sit flatter and use the genuine items. I thought about bodging it but want the rig to look proper even if you can't see it all the time I would know it's there and imperfect. Thank you for the suggestion though.







In the meantime I have just switched it with the top one as it was only being used by the power/light/USB cables.









Spadge


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spadge*
> 
> I'd rather sort my cables out so they sit flatter and use the genuine items. I thought about bodging it but want the rig to look proper even if you can't see it all the time I would know it's there and imperfect. Thank you for the suggestion though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the meantime I have just switched it with the top one as it was only being used by the power/light/USB cables.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spadge


I actually love the fact they added these clips. They are great and actually provide use unlike some brands adding unnecessary items that just ruin the flow of the case. What I hate are the useless cable management ziptie holes in the 600T. They are basically useless because they are angle in a direction that is normally useless to me. I have to use 1 zip tie to make it the way I want and then use another zip tie to actually bind the cable down...


----------



## Spadge

Yeah they are lovely clips, just a bit delicate, I will take more care in future. That's a shame about the cable management on the 600T, least you found a solution albeit not ideal. I need to acquire more cable ties from work when I go back tomorrow as I've ran out of the last bunch I picked up.

Spadge


----------



## Spadge

Here is the .STEP file exported from Autodesk Inventor 2013. I have the .IPT aswell if anyone has the same version.

C70-Window.zip 10k .zip file


Again please give rep if you are able to make use of this









Cheers, Spadge


----------



## GreenNeon

Ok, I need some help guys. My local store has the dark green C70 in stock, however they also have the white version on order.
If I buy the green version, what would be the best colour setup for fans, cables and lighting?
I have a modular PSU but it has those nasty plastic mesh sleeved cables so I'm likely to buy some sleeved extenders to make the inside look nice.

Should I go for white/black fans a white LED strip and white cable extenders?
Or, should I use black extenders instead?

My second option would be a green LED strip, white/black fans and green cable extenders?
I have a bunch of Fractal Design silent series fans (About 5 of em) and they are black with white blades and black sleeved cables. Ideally I don't want to buy a bunch of new fans when I have these already...

Help!!!


----------



## Teejay187

Green and red seems to be a nice combo. Along with various shades of green,gray, brown, and black


----------



## Gavush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spadge*
> 
> Window mod looks good mate. Are you using the quick release clip with your optical drive or have you fitted the screws in the front holes? I saw no need for the quick release as I have no need to remove it that often that 2 screws would cause an issue, but anyway, I found this helped bring the drive a little further forward and lock it in place. Not entirely flush but certainly better than it was. Maybe you could try it? If it really bothers you you could extend those holes slightly on the chassis and have it sitting completely flush.
> Spadge


Thanks... I'm stoked about how it's coming together. I'm using both the spring loaded clip _and_ I put one screw on each side in the front, but yeah I might wind up elongating the holes in the front and just not engauge the rear clip.


----------



## JMatzelle3




----------



## kavmac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spadge*
> 
> When I entered my address it wouldn't let me select any country other than the US, and the kit isn't listed on the global English site. Thanks for the help though, if anyone could lend a hand it would be appreciated, I would only need the plastic clips sending to cut down weight and therefore cost of shipping it across the puddle.
> 
> Spadge


Didn't have a chance to visit OCN all day while I was at work.







I'll take a look at the store from home & see if it'll let me ship up to frozen Canada-land (& if at a reasonable price), and let you know - if I can, I don't mind ordering the kit and sending a clip your way (or the whole kit lol).









edit: apparently Corsair's online ordering is still full of fail..


----------



## Swag

Hey guys! The Corsair C70 Window mod is finally *DONE*!

Here are some pictures!


----------



## Swag

Can anyone post some pictures of custom water cooled build in the C70? I want some inspirational builds because I might go custom water soon or maybe in the summer.


----------



## omgimsue

Got mine this afternoon, can't wait to build!

Edit: I switched the side panel, didn't like the mesh on that side.


----------



## JMatzelle3

^ what you putting in that beauty


----------



## omgimsue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle3*
> 
> ^ what you putting in that beauty



OCZ Modstream X 600 Watt PSU
XFX Radeon 7850
i5 3750K
Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO
500GB Western Digital HDD
64GB Plextor M5S SSD
MSI Z77A-G45


----------



## JMatzelle3

Do you think the MSI z77 gd65 is a good board?

I have trouble choosing a board god forbid i need to rma i am worried msi will be sucky


----------



## omgimsue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle3*
> 
> Do you think the MSI z77 gd65 is a good board?
> I have trouble choosing a board god forbid i need to rma i am worried msi will be sucky


The new MSI Z77 boards are great! If you're doubting that much you can settle with ASUS mobo's. They have great quality as well.


----------



## JMatzelle3

wont go with asus lol... i will see what my micro center gets in this weekend probably go MSi Z77-GD65 or Gigabyte UD5


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Can anyone post some pictures of custom water cooled build in the C70? I want some inspirational builds because I might go custom water soon or maybe in the summer.


Do it.

This is a build i did for a young lad for Xmas.





Yes,that is a 360 in the roof,first C70 with that mod.


----------



## JMatzelle3

I can't find a word to describe that.

Epic Awesomeness


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omgimsue*
> 
> Got mine this afternoon, can't wait to build!
> Edit: I switched the side panel, didn't like the mesh on that side.


I legit just did this like 2 days ago, was blown away that it was that simple.


----------



## npo717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Can anyone post some pictures of custom water cooled build in the C70? I want some inspirational builds because I might go custom water soon or maybe in the summer.


I give you, my build log.... in my sig. I've just upgraded my power supply (modular still fits BUT I had to remove a fan) and got a pair of 7950's. No new pictures as of yet but plan on updating it soon.


----------



## f0rteOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omgimsue*
> 
> Got mine this afternoon, can't wait to build!
> Edit: I switched the side panel, didn't like the mesh on that side.


I did the same with mine.








Welcome to OCN!


----------



## f0rteOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Do it.
> This is a build i did for a young lad for Xmas.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,that is a 360 in the roof,first C70 with that mod.


That's probably some of the BEST cable management i've ever seen!








You should post a guide how to do the mod.


----------



## Clam Slammer

Here we go again.


----------



## Swag

Anyway, I just bought some more of this stuff and here is my window again. I re-bolted it.











Adds to the metal look, I think.


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clam Slammer*
> 
> Here we go again.


^THIS!!!! lol OMG


----------



## Teejay187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clam Slammer*
> 
> Here we go again.


Brace yerselves!!


----------



## omgimsue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f0rteOC*
> 
> I did the same with mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to OCN!


Why thank you! Once my parts arrive I'll post a builders log.


----------



## omgimsue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f0rteOC*
> 
> I did the same with mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to OCN!


Why thank you! Once my parts arrive I'll post a builders log.


----------



## gsk3rd

I guess I can be added to the owners list. I got my black c70 for xmas this year. Though I am not completeing my build for another 2 months, I will have time to mod the case with the theme I am going with. I am not planning on anything crazy just some little touches here and there.


----------



## Teejay187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*
> 
> I guess I can be added to the owners list. I got my black c70 for xmas this year. Though I am not completeing my build for another 2 months, I will have time to mod the case with the theme I am going with. I am not planning on anything crazy just some little touches here and there.


Welcome! It`s a versatile case for you to make it unique!


----------



## Clam Slammer

Tell us your ideas!


----------



## gsk3rd

I drive a wrx and have some WRB paint that I am going to paint a few accent pieces with. Mainly the trim on the outsides of the window and the front. I also have some Carbon fiber wrap that I will also accent a bit through out the case. I am currently pondering what I am going to do with my window. Not sure If I want to have a clean window or add some fan spots and also some etching that I will play with. Well see. I will update here in this thread when I do.


----------



## kavmac

has anyone experience resistance on one (or both) of the quick release clips on the main side of the case? the one closest to the back of my case (so the one on the left when you face it) goes half way, then i have to complete the motion in a second part - it's like a two-step process to lock it. sometimes it sounds like it's going to break







it's also awkard trying to release them. I've barely used them (or the case) as the bulk of my parts only arrived at my place on Sunday, and I've been too busy with work this week to play now that it's built., so it's not like it's been over used. :/


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kavmac*
> 
> has anyone experience resistance on one (or both) of the quick release clips on the main side of the case? the one closest to the back of my case (so the one on the left when you face it) goes half way, then i have to complete the motion in a second part - it's like a two-step process to lock it. sometimes it sounds like it's going to break
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's also awkard trying to release them. I've barely used them (or the case) as the bulk of my parts only arrived at my place on Sunday, and I've been too busy with work this week to play now that it's built., so it's not like it's been over used. :/


Yea, it happens to my case. I've tried out the other cases in a store and they all performed/felt the same. I don't think it'll break and if it does, just ask Corsair to replace it.


----------



## f0rteOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kavmac*
> 
> has anyone experience resistance on one (or both) of the quick release clips on the main side of the case? the one closest to the back of my case (so the one on the left when you face it) goes half way, then i have to complete the motion in a second part - it's like a two-step process to lock it. sometimes it sounds like it's going to break
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's also awkard trying to release them. I've barely used them (or the case) as the bulk of my parts only arrived at my place on Sunday, and I've been too busy with work this week to play now that it's built., so it's not like it's been over used. :/


I had some trouble when I was switching my components from my old case to my new C70. It takes some practice!


----------



## kavmac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea, it happens to my case. I've tried out the other cases in a store and they all performed/felt the same. I don't think it'll break and if it does, just ask Corsair to replace it.


so it gets stuck half way when trying to lock it down? it's sooo annoying! and i don't recall it doing that on the weekend when i was putting things together









guess it's good that it comes with a 2 year warranty.. i just hope they never say no lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f0rteOC*
> 
> I had some trouble when I was switching my components from my old case to my new C70. It takes some practice!


it's not a practice thing, though. it's actually only going half way down, and is a bit stiffer than the right one. it's also tougher unlocking it too. oh well. just means i won't be opening it up lots, right?


----------



## Revonaut

Ive just bought an arctic white c70 and Im loving how it looks. I am wondering though, how difficult would it be to put two 140mm fans in the front as intake? I know its not officially supported but I really want to put some 140s there. Would it require a great deal of modding?


----------



## Spadge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revonaut*
> 
> Ive just bought an arctic white c70 and Im loving how it looks. I am wondering though, how difficult would it be to put two 140mm fans in the front as intake? I know its not officially supported but I really want to put some 140s there. Would it require a great deal of modding?


How do you mean? Behind the front panel in the space between the HDD caddy's and the front of the case? Erm, this is officially supported as there are mounting holes for 120 and 140mm fans back there, same with the back of the HDD caddies. There are cable holes from the front panel to the rear side panel allowing you to keep your cables from these fans hidden too. I have ordered 2 Corsair SP140 High Pressure fans to force the air through the restrictive HDD caddies where it will then be picked up by 2 Corsair AF140 High Airflow fans to push the air up through the rest of the case and eventually out of a radiator on top with another 2 SP140 fans. Thre AF fans are not recommended for use in areas with less than 30mm clearance hence why I opted for the SP High Pressure fans for the front of the case.

Spadge


----------



## Clam Slammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revonaut*
> 
> Ive just bought an arctic white c70 and Im loving how it looks. I am wondering though, how difficult would it be to put two 140mm fans in the front as intake? I know its not officially supported but I really want to put some 140s there. Would it require a great deal of modding?


There are already four holes drilled for one 140mm, if there are 5.6 inches of clearance above that you should be able to just drill four holes, and screw and bolt it home depot style. Don't worry about what the beastophile said, it doesn't have any relevance.

If you can't fit a second 140, you could also consider fitting a second 120 if you have 4.8 inches of height clearance, but you'll probably also have to drill.

I'm pretty sure the 140mm holes overlap the top 120mm holes.


----------



## stratosrally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spadge*
> 
> How do you mean? Behind the front panel in the space between the HDD caddy's and the front of the case? Erm, this is officially supported as there are mounting holes for 120 and 140mm fans back there, same with the back of the HDD caddies. There are cable holes from the front panel to the rear side panel allowing you to keep your cables from these fans hidden too. I have ordered 2 Corsair SP140 High Pressure fans to force the air through the restrictive HDD caddies where it will then be picked up by 2 Corsair AF140 High Airflow fans to push the air up through the rest of the case and eventually out of a radiator on top with another 2 SP140 fans. Thre AF fans are not recommended for use in areas with less than 30mm clearance hence why I opted for the SP High Pressure fans for the front of the case.
> Spadge


Corsair does not make a SP140. Their 140mm is a Quiet Edition AF (Air Flow) model only.

All the SP (Static Pressure) fans are 120mm, either Performance or Quiet Editions.

The AF120 fans are available in Performance or Quiet Editions.

The C70 Vengeance HDD cages only have 120mm holes.

The front of the C70 case under the removable panel has holes for 2 x 120mm fans or 1 x 140mm fan.

The rear takes one 120mm, the bottom takes 1 x 120mm or 140mm (or two of each with the bottom HDD cage removed), the top and side also take 2 x 120mm or 2 x 140mm.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clam Slammer*
> 
> There are already four holes drilled for one 140mm, if there are 5.6 inches of clearance above that you should be able to just drill four holes, and screw and bolt it home depot style. Don't worry about what the beastophile said, it doesn't have any relevance.
> If you can't fit a second 140, you could also consider fitting a second 120 if you have 4.8 inches of height clearance, but you'll probably also have to drill.
> I'm pretty sure the 140mm holes overlap the top 120mm holes.


Yep :


----------



## Spadge

Hmmm, okay I've been severely misled by a couple of sites advertising SP140 fans then *curses* Time to request a refund *growls*









Spadge


----------



## Clam Slammer

My bet is that you'd have to drill higher holes up top if you were going to mount two 140s. Probably would fit, but you'd need to test fit in the removable front panel unless you're willing to cut the bottom up a bit.


----------



## Spadge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clam Slammer*
> 
> My bet is that you'd have to drill higher holes up top if you were going to mount two 140s. Probably would fit, but you'd need to test fit in the removable front panel unless you're willing to cup the bottom up a bit.


I'll give it a look, have just ordered 4 SP120's though and will send back the others when they arrive stating false advertising/non-existent product. I feel like such an idiot now









Spadge


----------



## stratosrally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spadge*
> 
> Hmmm, okay I've been severely misled by a couple of sites advertising SP140 fans then *curses* Time to request a refund *growls*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spadge


Lots of sites got the nomenclature wrong - don't feel bad!









And they may yet add them to their lineup in the future.

They already made a new 120mm Hydro radiator-specific version based on the Air-Series fans that comes with the revised liquid cooling kits.

Hopefully they'll start selling these separately -

http://www.corsair.com/us/media/catalog/product/cache/26/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/h/6/h60_fan.png

•Fan speed: 2000RPM +/- 10%
•Fan airflow: 54 CFM
•Fan dBA: 30.85 dBA
•Fan static pressure: 2.36mm/H20

Which puts it exactly in between the Performance and the Quiet Editions:

SP120 High Performance Edition
•Fan speed: 2350 RPM
•Fan airflow: 62.74 CFM
•Fan dBA: 35 dBA
•Fan static pressure: 3.1mm/H20

SP120 Quiet Edition
•Fan speed: 1450 RPM
•Fan airflow: 37.85 CFM
•Fan dBA: 23 dBA
•Fan static pressure: 1.29mm/H20

Doesn't have the rings or the soft corner mounts, but should be cheaper because of that.


----------



## f0rteOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spadge*
> 
> I'll give it a look, have just ordered 4 SP120's though and will send back the others when they arrive stating false advertising/non-existent product. I feel like such an idiot now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spadge


Unless you want the Corsair fans for the looks, you might want to cancel your order and get some of these: http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/Product.aspx?C=1164&ID=1950


----------



## Spadge

I like the ringed look of the Corsair fans, the rubber corner mounts look useful too. I used to like glowing clear fans but not so keen now.

Spadge


----------



## oats2012

in reference to whether or not 140 mm will wit up front.....I think its possible BUT with a decent amount of mod and some exact placement.

The front with panel removed would need the top 140 mounted flush with the bottom drive bay and holes drilled for it. and the bottom 140 would need holes drilled and then i believe the bottom guide pin would need to be cut off/removed from the front panel as it would hit part of the bottom 140. it may also be possible to maybe dremel off the bottom part of the fan and not have it hit the guide pin....but wit will be a tight fit for sure. I tried to mock that up in my build but saw it would require some work i wasn't willing to risk and just ended up going 2 x120. so id love to see if someone else does it but it may not be very feasible with the real estate under the front panel.


----------



## Shikaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corysti*
> 
> Wow, she got pissed over 50 bucks? Word of advice...Run away from her


You must of sent me a telepathic signal







Im currently trying to split from here now, more monies for me! and for things to put in my C70 of course!

I am thinking of going for a h100i at the top of the case, but i hear they are not so good with their pump noise, i need to look at some more reviews before buying anything i reckon.


----------



## Shikaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> Yay! Things went better than I expected for my first PC build. Having watched the newegg tutorials on youtube was key.
> 
> 
> and... I got a $50 amazon.com card from my folks "for computer stuff" so looks like I'll be adding the 212 evo and I guess a SATA optical drive to replace what I stole (borrowed!) from the HP.


This is your first PC Build?! Dude... that cable management is better than anything i can do, very nice job indeed!


----------



## kavmac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shikaka*
> 
> I am thinking of going for a h100i at the top of the case, but i hear they are not so good with their pump noise, i need to look at some more reviews before buying anything i reckon.


exactly why i held off buying one over the holidays when shopping for my build parts.. BUT a Corsair rep replied to another customer's complaint on their FB page that I had been replying myself to.. they've resolved most of the issues with the newer pumps that are shipping, as the newest firmware is already on them, instead of having to update it ourselves.. my suggestion would be to wait until you can get the pump (whichever one you decide to go with) on sale.. no need to pay $120 (roughly what they're sold for here anyway) for it at regular price when someone somewhere will have it on sale hopefully soon again!


----------



## Gavush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shikaka*
> 
> This is your first PC Build?! Dude... that cable management is better than anything i can do, very nice job indeed!


thanks... I really hand it all to the case. It has everything you need for a clean install built into the design. I'm really glad it's what I wound up with. The only part about the cables I'm not keen on is the lump on the PCI-E cables for the video cards which is an additional pigtail I don't need on this application but don't want to cut off, also I'd want to route the sata cable for the optical drive along the power cable but it's about 3" too short so it has to go thru at that angle. (can't seem to find my cable stretcher anywhere)

In other news... I used some of the left over 1/8" acrylic from my side window to make a cover for the upper grill area as someone else had mentioned - to keep dust out and encourage front to rear airflow in the case. I cut it out to fit flush against the panel from the inside and drilled 6 holes and used the fan grommets and screws to mount the panel. I used a scrap piece to test different holes and chose the size that allowed me to get some bite when threading in the screws but didn't create any cracks. Today I took out the optical drive and slotted the lower screw holes to allow for the drive to be flush vs the i/o panel. I only had to elongate the holes a small amount for it to line up correctly. Only after I had finished the task and put it back together did I notice that the rear holes in the drive bay were elongated, and had I removed the spring lock mechanism on the side no modifications would have been necessary.


----------



## swhitt1

did anyone ever find out if those plastic clips actually came in that package? I broke one as well and need a replacement.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Well, my project just hit a brick wall, so might be selling mine...


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Well, my project just hit a brick wall, so might be selling mine...


whats the project?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> whats the project?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1341642/project-sampson-crazy-lights-and-mad-tunes-all-in-1-corsair-c70


----------



## CYi1

Hey Everyone,

This is my first post at OCN, and my first PC build in a very long time. I absolutely love the C70 and instantly chose it when looking through various cases. I received most of my parts on Friday, but the case didn't ship yet. I will be posting my build when everything arrives. Here's a parts list. This was bought on a budget so some of the components aren't top tier, but I think it's a pretty solid build none-the-less.

CPU: Intel i5 3570K
MOBO: ASUS P8Z77V-Pro
HD: Seagate Barracuda 2TB
SSD: Samsung 840 120GB
RAM: Kingston Hyper X 8GB
PS: Corsair TX750
Wireless Card: D-Link Xtreme N DWA-552
GPU: Sapphire Toxic HD 6950 (Given to me by a friend)
Optical: LG DVD
Case: C70 Gunmetal Black
CPU Cooler: Cooler Master 212+
Fans: 8 X Bitfenix Spectre 120MM White LED
_____________________

I decided to go with a simple and clean build. I've never been a huge fan about the coloured fans. Personally, I love the idea of plain white against the anodized blue of the MOBO and RAM. Well see how it plays out.

Hopefully my case with ship this week and I can build it by the next weekend. I plan on doing the stealth dvd mod, I really like the look of the clean front. I love the idea of a fan controller, and will be looking into a way to stealth cover the controller. Not sure how that will work.

Looking forward to the build and learning from this community.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Alright so my radiators are now fitted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koolance CU1020V 360mm Radiator
> Koolance CU720V 240mm Radiator
> 
> Cougar Vortex HDB x3
> Cougar Vortex HDB PWM x 2
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Managed to do it with only drilling two holes in the case. Holes that are hidden so it won't deter people from trying it and they weren't for the 360mm up top. That is easily done without any modifications.
> 
> So first the top radiator.
> 
> - Easiest way to do this is mount your fans to your radiator, compression fittings/barbs and tubing and them jam the radiator in there and push it to the front as far as you can go. Mine doesn't go as far since I have the PCB of a fan controller hidden in there but everyone else should get an extra 10mm without that mod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> - The bar that separates the optical bays from the section behind the IO panel is the perfect size for a regular radiator and regular fans and will hold the radiator is pretty firmly. For this reason you only really need 2-4 screws in the honeycomb mesh above to secure the radiator. I used 4 but with 2 I noticed it wasn't going anywhere and would have been enough. Cut your screws between 5-8mm depending on your radiator and screw them in. Easy.
> 
> 
> 
> - Lots of room at the back for fittings and tubing and it won't hit anything. Not your RAM or rear IO panels. Can easily be slid back slightly to miss your RAM if that gets in the way but when I get my 4x4GB kit I don't think it'll be an issue anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> Now for the front.
> 
> - Temporarily I had mine cable tied in there to see how it would fit and that worked great. So how I finished it was simply assembling the radiator like the first and drilling 2 holes underneath my intake fans. Screw the bottom 2 holes of the radiator in and you're good to go. Radiator does not move period.
> 
> 
> 
> - There is no room to drill holes above or I would have done also but if anyone is worried which I can assure you don't be, just throw an inconspicuous cable tie or twist tie between the fittings and fan on top and that'll secure it indefinably. And this shows a few mm of room up top for the fittings and tubing.
> 
> 
> 
> Now all I have to do is stealth my HDD and put that in, purchase my water blocks, fit my 3-Way SLI and soundcard and finish the water cooling and it'll finally be done.
> 
> Let me know if you need some extra pictures or info on the radiators but I think I covered it pretty good,


I was going to get XSPC EX360 radiator but thankfully I remember your previous post. EX360 is 35.5mm height while Koolance CU1020V 360mm is 30mm height. Do you think EX360 can fit without removing the metal bar behind the front panel?


----------



## kavmac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYi1*
> 
> Hey Everyone,
> This is my first post at OCN, and my first PC build in a very long time. I absolutely love the C70 and instantly chose it when looking through various cases. I received most of my parts on Friday, but the case didn't ship yet. I will be posting my build when everything arrives. Here's a parts list. This was bought on a budget so some of the components aren't top tier, but I think it's a pretty solid build none-the-less.
> CPU: Intel i5 3570K
> MOBO: ASUS P8Z77V-Pro
> HD: Seagate Barracuda 2TB
> SSD: Samsung 840 120GB
> RAM: Kingston Hyper X 8GB
> PS: Corsair TX750
> Wireless Card: D-Link Xtreme N DWA-552
> GPU: Sapphire Toxic HD 6950 (Given to me by a friend)
> Optical: LG DVD
> Case: C70 Gunmetal Black
> CPU Cooler: Cooler Master 212+
> Fans: 8 X Bitfenix Spectre 120MM White LED
> _____________________
> I decided to go with a simple and clean build. I've never been a huge fan about the coloured fans. Personally, I love the idea of plain white against the anodized blue of the MOBO and RAM. Well see how it plays out.
> Hopefully my case with ship this week and I can build it by the next weekend. I plan on doing the stealth dvd mod, I really like the look of the clean front. I love the idea of a fan controller, and will be looking into a way to stealth cover the controller. Not sure how that will work.
> Looking forward to the build and learning from this community.


welcome!









same mobo & cpu as me! (okay, same case too but wrong colour







)... curious why you opted for a wireless card when our mobo has built-in wireless? i get that the built-in wireless has mixed reviews, but from the looks of things, your wireless card does too.









looking forward to photos of your build once it's in the works & again when it's complete!


----------



## kavmac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swhitt1*
> 
> did anyone ever find out if those plastic clips actually came in that package? I broke one as well and need a replacement.


I haven't fully tried ordering the kit to ship to Canada, but the description clearly states that the clips come in it, they're just not shown in the photo. You could probably confirm that with Corsair directly if you give them a call, or messaged support.


----------



## CYi1

Tbh, it was a mistake on my part.

I didn't realize the mobo had full built in wireless until after my order shipped. Afterwards I read some reviews and decided to keep the adapter in case the built in wireless isn't the greatest.

If I had my way, I would just hardline it, but living in an apartment means a small amount of reliable and workable cable routing.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Alright so my radiators are now fitted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koolance CU1020V 360mm Radiator
> Koolance CU720V 240mm Radiator
> 
> Cougar Vortex HDB x3
> Cougar Vortex HDB PWM x 2
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Managed to do it with only drilling two holes in the case. Holes that are hidden so it won't deter people from trying it and they weren't for the 360mm up top. That is easily done without any modifications.
> 
> So first the top radiator.
> 
> - Easiest way to do this is mount your fans to your radiator, compression fittings/barbs and tubing and them jam the radiator in there and push it to the front as far as you can go. Mine doesn't go as far since I have the PCB of a fan controller hidden in there but everyone else should get an extra 10mm without that mod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> - The bar that separates the optical bays from the section behind the IO panel is the perfect size for a regular radiator and regular fans and will hold the radiator is pretty firmly. For this reason you only really need 2-4 screws in the honeycomb mesh above to secure the radiator. I used 4 but with 2 I noticed it wasn't going anywhere and would have been enough. Cut your screws between 5-8mm depending on your radiator and screw them in. Easy.
> 
> 
> 
> - Lots of room at the back for fittings and tubing and it won't hit anything. Not your RAM or rear IO panels. Can easily be slid back slightly to miss your RAM if that gets in the way but when I get my 4x4GB kit I don't think it'll be an issue anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> Now for the front.
> 
> - Temporarily I had mine cable tied in there to see how it would fit and that worked great. So how I finished it was simply assembling the radiator like the first and drilling 2 holes underneath my intake fans. Screw the bottom 2 holes of the radiator in and you're good to go. Radiator does not move period.
> 
> 
> 
> - There is no room to drill holes above or I would have done also but if anyone is worried which I can assure you don't be, just throw an inconspicuous cable tie or twist tie between the fittings and fan on top and that'll secure it indefinably. And this shows a few mm of room up top for the fittings and tubing.
> 
> 
> 
> Now all I have to do is stealth my HDD and put that in, purchase my water blocks, fit my 3-Way SLI and soundcard and finish the water cooling and it'll finally be done.
> 
> Let me know if you need some extra pictures or info on the radiators but I think I covered it pretty good,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I was going to get XSPC EX360 radiator but thankfully I remember your previous post. EX360 is 35.5mm height while Koolance CU1020V 360mm is 30mm height. Do you think EX360 can fit without removing the metal bar behind the front panel?*
Click to expand...

You have to remove the bar with the EX rad,no real loss tho, its not structural.


----------



## Brissmas

Finally got a new case, first time ever trying to build in a case that will actually fit my gear haha. Pretty happy with the cable management for my first attempt








Went from this:

To this:

Need a sata power cable extension if your wondering why my DVD drive is unplugged.


----------



## Shikaka

Nicely done







!


----------



## linkin93

Pics of the H80i installed about 2 weeks ago:





Outdated pic still with H60:


----------



## seba1983

Finally I'm the proud owner of Corsair Vengeance C70











still waiting for new 14 cm enermax fans to the top and one 12 cm for front


----------



## kavmac

The best I've got so far. Finally got it ~95% done I'd say for now. Cable management is a nightmare.







the new sata cables that came with my mobo broke part of my one hdd at the sata port, just where the clip touches the top on the outside, so hopefully it still works. I'm currently reinstalling a fresh copy of windows 7 on my ssd so we'll see how it all goes when the system is fully up and running. I think I'm going to switch out the new sata cables for straight-straight sata cables so the right angle doesn't break any more of my drives. I'll also probably move the middle drive bay out now that I've got the bottom functioning with my three needed drives (needed at least until I get my home server up and running lol). It's actually kind of nice without the bright lights everywhere, compared to the bright blue led I was used to in my antec nine hundred, but I'm sure I'll miss led lights soon enough (like tonight when I get home from work lol).

ps the mess of cables in the background is a mess of cables from my old system, and cables for the current one which is in the middle of my floor at my desk area. real cable management will be sorted out when I get some free time without work interrupting me!


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seba1983*
> 
> Finally I'm the proud owner of Corsair Vengeance C70
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still waiting for new 14 cm enermax fans to the top and one 12 cm for front


nice build. as n owner of the C70 and the Red Enermax fans just like yours i'd have to agree that they are very beautiful. (only problem, for me, is that they awre a bit too bright if used anywhere else other than the front. for example using them in a WC build and it's light would color all of the internals Red and kill most color schemes)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kavmac*
> 
> The best I've got so far. Finally got it ~95% done I'd say for now. Cable management is a nightmare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the new sata cables that came with my mobo broke part of my one hdd at the sata port, just where the clip touches the top on the outside, so hopefully it still works. I'm currently reinstalling a fresh copy of windows 7 on my ssd so we'll see how it all goes when the system is fully up and running. I think I'm going to switch out the new sata cables for straight-straight sata cables so the right angle doesn't break any more of my drives. I'll also probably move the middle drive bay out now that I've got the bottom functioning with my three needed drives (needed at least until I get my home server up and running lol). It's actually kind of nice without the bright lights everywhere, compared to the bright blue led I was used to in my antec nine hundred, but I'm sure I'll miss led lights soon enough (like tonight when I get home from work lol).
> ps the mess of cables in the background is a mess of cables from my old system, and cables for the current one which is in the middle of my floor at my desk area. real cable management will be sorted out when I get some free time without work interrupting me!


Hope you'd get everything fixed with your HDDs.
really like your color scheme with the ASUS P8Z77 MoBo and the use of the Corsair fans, makes a great blend. IMO you should get 2 not too bright 120 LED fans for the front for a front LED effect. (glowing front and clean internals)


----------



## kavmac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kavmac*
> 
> The best I've got so far. Finally got it ~95% done I'd say for now. Cable management is a nightmare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the new sata cables that came with my mobo broke part of my one hdd at the sata port, just where the clip touches the top on the outside, so hopefully it still works. I'm currently reinstalling a fresh copy of windows 7 on my ssd so we'll see how it all goes when the system is fully up and running. I think I'm going to switch out the new sata cables for straight-straight sata cables so the right angle doesn't break any more of my drives. I'll also probably move the middle drive bay out now that I've got the bottom functioning with my three needed drives (needed at least until I get my home server up and running lol). It's actually kind of nice without the bright lights everywhere, compared to the bright blue led I was used to in my antec nine hundred, but I'm sure I'll miss led lights soon enough (like tonight when I get home from work lol).
> ps the mess of cables in the background is a mess of cables from my old system, and cables for the current one which is in the middle of my floor at my desk area. real cable management will be sorted out when I get some free time without work interrupting me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you'd get everything fixed with your HDDs.
> really like your color scheme with the ASUS P8Z77 MoBo and the use of the Corsair fans, makes a great blend. IMO you should get 2 not too bright 120 LED fans for the front for a front LED effect. (glowing front and clean internals)
Click to expand...

Thanks! I've got a lot more than I thought left to do. After putting the side back on and getting windows installed & most of the drivers from my mobo disc, I've noticed that my optical drive is really really loud, mostly due to vibration. The fans are better now, but weren't 100% happy at first when the side went on. I'll have to figure out a non-messy fan configuration if I put in any more fans since I've only got room for six in total lol but I'll probably not use the two that are currently on the drive bay once I get the front fans sorted out. I originally had my two AF120's at the front, but they won't reach the fan connectors as they are. I'll likely get one more to go up top (the default back fan is up above the bays beside the other AF120) and then see how necessary an aftermarket cooler is once I actually get to play lol. I've already noticed a temp drop from when I had my other boot drive in last week when I was waiting for my GPU to arrive, and I had the default fan configuration then, too.


----------



## Shikaka

Here are a couple of update pictures, one with the orange LED's on the RAM turned on, and one with them off, just the blue bottom LED's are on instead.

iPhone pictures are so bad


----------



## Devildog83

Does this cable management look ok and does anyone know how to hide the front panel cables. They will not fit behind the PSU I do not think.


----------



## Spadge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Does this cable management look ok and does anyone know how to hide the front panel cables. They will not fit behind the PSU I do not think.


Down from the sockets and straight back up under the motherboard to the hole under the CPU, through said hole, then across the back section to the top 'drive bay'.

Spadge


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spadge*
> 
> Down from the sockets and straight back up under the motherboard to the hole under the CPU, through said hole, then across the back section to the top 'drive bay'.
> Spadge


Ah, I see said the blind man. Thanx too much. I guess I have to remove the mobo again.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> You have to remove the bar with the EX rad,no real loss tho, its not structural.


Thanks. I'll removed the metal bar if I decided to go with the EX radiator.

I also don't mind putting the 360mm rad at the back using this bracket.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> 
> Does this cable management look ok and does anyone know how to hide the front panel cables. They will not fit behind the PSU I do not think.


I noticed USB2.0 connector plugged to motherboard USB2.0 port. Where that come from? For H100i?


----------



## MasMenos

Hey







Nice Cases everyone








I have a C70, with a MSI Mpower motherboard, and a i5 3570K.
I need another cooler, (I use the stock cooler now) but because of my high profile Corsair Vengeance Ram, there is not many air coolers that fit (I know that i could buy a H100/H100i, but i dont want a water system) i have found out that the Cooler Master V8 cooler fits over my ram, BUT wil i fit indside my case when the sidepanel on?







i dont have any fans in the side panel, and ar going to make a new sidepanel.

So, are there anybody that can tell me if i can buy a Cooler Master V8 and if it will fit inside my awesome C70 case?


----------



## Spadge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasMenos*
> 
> Hey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Cases everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a C70, with a MSI Mpower motherboard, and a i5 3570K.
> I need another cooler, (I use the stock cooler now) but because of my high profile Corsair Vengeance Ram, there is not many air coolers that fit (I know that i could buy a H100/H100i, but i dont want a water system) i have found out that the Cooler Master V8 cooler fits over my ram, BUT wil i fit indside my case when the sidepanel on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont have any fans in the side panel, and ar going to make a new sidepanel.
> So, are there anybody that can tell me if i can buy a Cooler Master V8 and if it will fit inside my awesome C70 case?


From the specs the height I have is 165mm. It is not clear however if this is the height from the top of the CPU, the height from the mo'board, or the height including backing plate. I would personally read it as 165 from the top of the CPU in which case you're pushing it. I measured the space from the top of my motherboard and that's 170 to the edge of the case. The side panel is slightly raised outwards in the center but not by more than a couple of millimeters, factoring in this and saying the top of the CPU is approximately 5mm from the top of the board, you would have just 2mm clearance. If anyone can provide further insight into the measurements of the cooler then it would I'm sure it will aid you choice, however from my own calculations I personally wouldn't risk it as I can't see it being beneficial to the airflow of the case having the top of the cooler that close to the glass, and I don't think it'd be all that great aesthetically either.

Hope this helps.

Spadge


----------



## MasMenos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spadge*
> 
> From the specs the height I have is 165mm. It is not clear however if this is the height from the top of the CPU, the height from the mo'board, or the height including backing plate. I would personally read it as 165 from the top of the CPU in which case you're pushing it. I measured the space from the top of my motherboard and that's 170 to the edge of the case. The side panel is slightly raised outwards in the center but not by more than a couple of millimeters, factoring in this and saying the top of the CPU is approximately 5mm from the top of the board, you would have just 2mm clearance. If anyone can provide further insight into the measurements of the cooler then it would I'm sure it will aid you choice, however from my own calculations I personally wouldn't risk it as I can't see it being beneficial to the airflow of the case having the top of the cooler that close to the glass, and I don't think it'd be all that great aesthetically either.
> Hope this helps.
> Spadge


Thanks







that is the reason i dont want to risk it.
I am thinking of getting a Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo instead, it is only 159 mm high and will fit with my ram, and the Noctua NH-D14 is eighter 158mm or 160mm (on Noctua's webside there stands hight: 160mm and dept: 158mm, so i am not sure what to look at) So the Cooler Master is about same hight, (1mm from) and i believe i have seen a NH-D14 or two in a C70 somewhere in this awesome tread







) and the Cooler Master wont interfear with my ram, so mabye that is the way to go


----------



## f0rteOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasMenos*
> 
> Hey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Cases everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a C70, with a MSI Mpower motherboard, and a i5 3570K.
> I need another cooler, (I use the stock cooler now) but because of my high profile Corsair Vengeance Ram, there is not many air coolers that fit (I know that i could buy a H100/H100i, but i dont want a water system) i have found out that the Cooler Master V8 cooler fits over my ram, BUT wil i fit indside my case when the sidepanel on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont have any fans in the side panel, and ar going to make a new sidepanel.
> So, are there anybody that can tell me if i can buy a Cooler Master V8 and if it will fit inside my awesome C70 case?


The V8 does look awesome, and I think it might fit in the case, but you should go with the Hyper 612 instead.


----------



## MasMenos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f0rteOC*
> 
> The V8 does look awesome, and I think it might fit in the case, but you should go with the Hyper 612 instead.


Yep, i does look awesome, but i is to risky.
Don't you mean hyper 212? I dont think that the hyper 612 fits with my ram, and the Hyper 612 is higher than the V8.


----------



## Clam Slammer

Time to break a R.A.T. 7 (Or maybe just sell it.)


----------



## Ruxia

Just dropping by to show my first water cooled case


----------



## Gavush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasMenos*
> 
> Yep, i does look awesome, but i is to risky.
> Don't you mean hyper 212? I dont think that the hyper 612 fits with my ram, and the Hyper 612 is higher than the V8.


I have a hyper 212 evo and it looks to be about 5mm between the tips of the cooling pipes and the window.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> You have to remove the bar with the EX rad,no real loss tho, its not structural.


What do you think about Hardware Labs Black Ice GT Stealth GTS360 radiator? Good? Low restriction? I want run in series with EX240 that I already have.


----------



## MasMenos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> I have a hyper 212 evo and it looks to be about 5mm between the tips of the cooling pipes and the window.


Thanks







i have ordered a hyper 212 Evo today, and i am going to upload some pictures of my PC soon


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> You have to remove the bar with the EX rad,no real loss tho, its not structural.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think about Hardware Labs Black Ice GT Stealth GTS360 radiator? Good? Low restriction? I want run in series with EX240 that I already have.
Click to expand...

All the HWL rads are good,well made and great performers.


----------



## kizwan

Great. HWL GTS360 only 29.6mm thick.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> All the HWL rads are good,well made and great performers.


so what fans are usually recommended to the GTS class rads? (HIGH fpi) what RPM range?


----------



## kavmac

since i'm going to be using the stock cooler for now, i need the best air cooling setup with the rest of my fans.

the rig photo i shared earlier had my AF120 as exhaust at the back, and the top above the CPU, and the original back fan as intake as the other top, and the other two fans on the drive bays as 'intake'. i've been testing out asus fax xpert 2 with the various chasis options, and determined that the back fan would be best suited with the cpu_opt spot, so that i can better control the two top fans and the two bay fans. before testing it out, i had the top intake in the cpu_opt spot as i was just going with wherever seemed best from a cable management perspective - i can't control whatever fan is plugged in there right now, as fe2 only supports the 4pin fans there.









so, my new friends, i need some advice. if this was your setup, and you were limited budget wise and current parts wise to what i've got mentioned above, what would you use? (this will actually also come in handy for the other c70 build i'll be putting together for my friends husband in a week or so (whenever ncix finally ships the last three parts).

*i do also have two brand new enermax tb silence 900rpm fans from my old rig, that i could, in theory, use right now.. i'm looking at getting a 3pin splitter to maximize my air cooling until i decide what aftermarket cooling i want to go with when my budget allows*

also, any suggestions on how to limit the amount of noise my optical drive is making when it decides to spur to life? i've already screwed it in securely, so it's not as loud as it was, but it's still incredibly loud.









thanks in advance!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> All the HWL rads are good,well made and great performers.
> 
> 
> 
> so what fans are usually recommended to the GTS class rads? (HIGH fpi) what RPM range?
Click to expand...

Go for GT's or the Corsairs


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Go for GT's or the Corsairs


which? the 1850 RPM GTs or the 1450 ones? the 2350RPM SP fans or the 1450 ones? (or just control 'em?)


----------



## gsk3rd

I would guess it is preference on noise or power.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*
> 
> I would guess it is preference on noise or power.


Exactly this.
It depends on if you have a controller not also.


----------



## Devildog83

Yes the H100i has a usb connector and is powered by sata power connector. The USB connector is for the corsair link software.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> which? the 1850 RPM GTs or the 1450 ones? the 2350RPM SP fans or the 1450 ones? (or just control 'em?)


For the push fans on a radiator I would go with a high static pressure like the sp performance wich can be controlled for noise. For pul a high staic pressure is not needed nor does it help so the AF's will do just fine or the typhoons, it's the same with the case fans a nice high flow low rpm fan will be good.


----------



## gsk3rd

Here ya go. Some updated pictures on my build. Nothing fancy.

World Rally Blue paint from y WRX.


















Some testing I was doing but ended up painting the rngs the WRB paint.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Remove front panel filter? Nice job on the fans how'd you do that?


----------



## Nezura

Hi all, I just put together my new rig

I'm having an issue getting the left front panel usb 3 slot to work. The second front panel one and the ones in the back all work perfectly. the two front panel ones were joined by the same connector. How can I go about troubleshooting the problem?


----------



## kizwan

Check the USB 3.0 connector on the motherboard (the one you connect the front panel USB 3.0 to), make sure they're not bend.


----------



## xplodpb

Some of the parts that i will put on my upcoming black C70, just changed the PSU to a NZXT Hale82, and now waiting for my other parts to arrive  Thinking about painting all the heatsinks of the mobo black, make something like "stealth orange", what do you think, guys?


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Remove front panel filter? Nice job on the fans how'd you do that?


Yea removed the filter to paint and just forgot to put back on. The rings are removable and the one is wrapped in CF wrap. been removed because when assembled it was not very noticable.


----------



## blizzard232

Here is my new case , I fell in love with her


----------



## CYi1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard232*
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my new case , I fell in love with her


Gotta do the stealth dvd drive mod.


----------



## Swag

I don't know why but whenever someone takes a picture of this case, it makes me feel like it ain't doing it justice. There are only a few pictures that I've come to like with this case as the centerpiece. It looks magnificent and beautiful in person. I love my C70 and can't wait to transfer all my hardware into it, but the pictures of it being in the dark or grain-y, just does not cut it!


----------



## CYi1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I don't know why but whenever someone takes a picture of this case, it makes me feel like it ain't doing it justice. There are only a few pictures that I've come to like with this case as the centerpiece. It looks magnificent and beautiful in person. I love my C70 and can't wait to transfer all my hardware into it, but the pictures of it being in the dark or grain-y, just does not cut it!


I think it has to do with the matte colour finishes and maybe just the simple photographers. Either way, I just want my case to finally get to me. NCIX still hasn`t shipped it yet. It was supposed to ship Friday. Not impressed. I want to get this PC built into the case, not frankensteined on my desktop.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYi1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I don't know why but whenever someone takes a picture of this case, it makes me feel like it ain't doing it justice. There are only a few pictures that I've come to like with this case as the centerpiece. It looks magnificent and beautiful in person. I love my C70 and can't wait to transfer all my hardware into it, but the pictures of it being in the dark or grain-y, just does not cut it!
> 
> 
> 
> I think it has to do with the matte colour finishes and maybe just the simple photographers. Either way, I just want my case to finally get to me. NCIX still hasn`t shipped it yet. It was supposed to ship Friday. Not impressed. I want to get this PC built into the case, not frankensteined on my desktop.
Click to expand...

Don't worry, the wait is worth it.







This case is absolutely beautiful and all I'm waiting for is to get my Noctua NH-D14 mounting kit and I'll be good to go! I'm going from a Corsair 600T to a Corsair C70 and I honestly will not look back at my decision and ask if it was the right one. For $70 (How much I paid for the case, new! Christmas sale is the best!), it is easily one of the best purchases I have ever done and on top of that, I would've probably have paid full-price for this case! I have already done the Window mod on it and I have made multiple windows for my friends (different cases, I didn't let them buy this case as it is mine only!).


----------



## BrandonM

Hi not sure if this is the right place for this question but I'm new here. My question is I'm looking to start my first build in like 8 years and I want to get the c70 case and 2asus matrix 7970s in crossfire with the corsair 1050 psu and asus rampage iv extreme mobo will that all fit. those are triple slot cards and Id like add a sound card too


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrandonM*
> 
> Hi not sure if this is the right place for this question but I'm new here. My question is *I'm looking to start my first build in like 8 years* and I want to get the c70 case and 2asus matrix 7970s in crossfire with the corsair 1050 psu and asus rampage iv extreme mobo will that all fit. those are triple slot cards and Id like add a sound card too


Honestly, in 8 years, we're probably going to have computers the size of my nail so I'd hold back on a case.


----------



## CYi1

Yeah, I have no doubts that I will be more than pleased with this case. I've already purchased the sheet of a acrylic needed to complete the window mod, got my led fans and I am looking at ordering some sleeving so really help with the overall look I'm going for.

The Asus MOBO is anodized blue, same with the hyper x ram (didn't do this on purpose) the LED fans are just bitfenix spectre whites going for a clean build mostly. My only real cockup was not buying a modular psu.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYi1*
> 
> Yeah, I have no doubts that I will be more than pleased with this case. I've already purchased the sheet of a acrylic needed to complete the window mod, got my led fans and I am looking at ordering some sleeving so really help with the overall look I'm going for.
> 
> The Asus MOBO is anodized blue, same with the hyper x ram (didn't do this on purpose) the LED fans are just bitfenix spectre whites going for a clean build mostly. My only real cockup was not buying a modular psu.


Well, just use sleeved extensions or mod your wires to be sleeved.







Also, what tool are you going to use to cut the acrylic?


----------



## BrandonM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Honestly, in 8 years, we're probably going to have computers the size of my nail so I'd hold back on a case.


Sorry, it's been about 8 years since I last built a pc. Even longer since my last English class.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrandonM*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Honestly, in 8 years, we're probably going to have computers the size of my nail so I'd hold back on a case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, it's been about 8 years since I last built a pc. Even longer since my last English class.
Click to expand...

No, I was just playing with you.







I knew what you meant! Those components should fit although I don't see a point in the GPU or a 1050 PSU. Just get a quality 850 PSU like Corsair or Seasonic (Preferably modular so you can have great cable management) and use the onboard sound card from the Asus mobo. The Asus mobo comes with a pretty good Asus soundcard so no point in spending another $100 on something else.







I haven't seen a problem with the C70 and larger cards especially if you take out the HDD bays.

Taking out the HDD bays and that weird thing in the bottom makes the case feel 10x roomier and will even accommodate a great watercooling set up!

edit: What color did you plan to buy?


----------



## blizzard232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYi1*
> 
> Gotta do the stealth dvd drive mod.


I didn't have much time to do it yesterday, so I guess I will try it later, but I like how black rim cooperate with my tactical black DVD ROM


----------



## blizzard232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I don't know why but whenever someone takes a picture of this case, it makes me feel like it ain't doing it justice. There are only a few pictures that I've come to like with this case as the centerpiece. It looks magnificent and beautiful in person. I love my C70 and can't wait to transfer all my hardware into it, but the pictures of it being in the dark or grain-y, just does not cut it!


I apologize for **** quality, but C70 was delivered at 8 p.m., so after I transfered all of my hardware into it, I just took a photo at 9 p.m., so I will try to find some time to take proper pictures.


----------



## CYi1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Well, just use sleeved extensions or mod your wires to be sleeved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, what tool are you going to use to cut the acrylic?


I'm actually not sure what tool. I have access to a complete and large woodshop, so I'm assuming I will cut the acrylic on a band saw and use a drill press for the holes.

I'm happy right now, I guess NCIX did infact ship the case on Friday, they just did not send me an email until 4am this morning with the shipping info and tracking number, I will be picking up my case this evening after work.


----------



## BrandonM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> No, I was just playing with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew what you meant! Those components should fit although I don't see a point in the GPU or a 1050 PSU. Just get a quality 850 PSU like Corsair or Seasonic (Preferably modular so you can have great cable management) and use the onboard sound card from the Asus mobo. The Asus mobo comes with a pretty good Asus soundcard so no point in spending another $100 on something else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen a problem with the C70 and larger cards especially if you take out the HDD bays.
> 
> Taking out the HDD bays and that weird thing in the bottom makes the case feel 10x roomier and will even accommodate a great watercooling set up!
> 
> edit: What color did you plan to buy?


Thanks, I plan on getting it in white because that's the color my wife finds better looking


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYi1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Well, just use sleeved extensions or mod your wires to be sleeved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, what tool are you going to use to cut the acrylic?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually not sure what tool. I have access to a complete and large woodshop, so I'm assuming I will cut the acrylic on a band saw and use a drill press for the holes.
> 
> I'm happy right now, I guess NCIX did infact ship the case on Friday, they just did not send me an email until 4am this morning with the shipping info and tracking number, I will be picking up my case this evening after work.
Click to expand...

There are only 2 tools I recommend you use, either a dremel or a circular saw. A table saw would work too but like with the circular, you need a high T count. Also, a carpenters tip, use a wood-bore drill like this and you will be golden for the holes you need to drill. Do not use the standard drill bits because it will just crack the acrylic, and you won't be needing plas-dril if you have one of these. Get a 1/4 size.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrandonM*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> No, I was just playing with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew what you meant! Those components should fit although I don't see a point in the GPU or a 1050 PSU. Just get a quality 850 PSU like Corsair or Seasonic (Preferably modular so you can have great cable management) and use the onboard sound card from the Asus mobo. The Asus mobo comes with a pretty good Asus soundcard so no point in spending another $100 on something else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen a problem with the C70 and larger cards especially if you take out the HDD bays.
> 
> Taking out the HDD bays and that weird thing in the bottom makes the case feel 10x roomier and will even accommodate a great watercooling set up!
> 
> edit: What color did you plan to buy?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I plan on getting it in white because that's the color my wife finds better looking
Click to expand...

Nice, I like it in white second best. I like the look of the military green just because it fits the rugged ness of the case, other than that, white looks awesome!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Just turned my C70 rig into a PXE/NAS, as well as mounted a custom window. Applique coming up for it.


----------



## phoenix-pc

i am thinking in that case, my priority is the NZXT PHANTOM but i am from Colombia and its very hard to find that case here, and i found the c-70 with military green, and is awesome i like it the only concern i have is that i go alot to the CAMPUS PARTY event here in Bogota and i think this case is insecure because of the side easy lock to open and get ur components.

but this case is the ONLY one that i like from corsair and if i cant find the NZXT PHANTOM i will buy that if someone of u tell me how to put better security in the each side


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Just turned my C70 rig into a PXE/NAS, as well as mounted a custom window. Applique coming up for it.


pics or it didnt happen


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I don't know why but whenever someone takes a picture of this case, it makes me feel like it ain't doing it justice. There are only a few pictures that I've come to like with this case as the centerpiece. It looks magnificent and beautiful in person. I love my C70 and can't wait to transfer all my hardware into it, but the pictures of it being in the dark or grain-y, just does not cut it!



I am by no means a photographer but here are a couple of pics.


----------



## gsk3rd

Just to make you feel better I will snap some pics tonight of my empty c70 that are not grainy.









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*
> 
> pics or it didnt happen


Window:



PXE Boot:


----------



## TasteeFX

Hey guys (and gals)! I'm kinda new to the whole pc building scene and am hoping to build a new system with the c70. My first question is can i run the maximus v formula mobo with this case and watercool? I was hoping to have my cpu and sli gpus watercooled with a single 240mm rad and a 120mm rad any suggestions would be great!


----------



## kizwan

Hi TasteeFX,

*blackend* managed to fitted Rampage IV Extreme which is an EATX form factor board without any modification.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1270969/official-corsair-vengeance-c70-gaming-case-owner-club/180#post_17919688
http://www.overclock.net/t/1270969/official-corsair-vengeance-c70-gaming-case-owner-club/190#post_17919701

Since Rampage IV Extreme can fit in C70, I'm pretty sure you can fitted MAXIMUS V FORMULA without any problem.

EDIT: Forgot about watercooling. Yes, you can fitted 240mm rad up top & 120mm rad at the bottom. You might want to removed bottom HDD cage to give room for 120mm rad there. I think 240mm + 120mm rads should be sufficient in cooling a CPU & SLI GPUs. You can "upgrade" to 280mm rad too, instead of 240mm rad.


----------



## kbc8090

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gahstly*
> 
> Picked up a NZXT Kraken x60 to replace my H100, I got it for a great price from someone local who does reviews. Dropped my temps 3c and that's with the fans @ 1000RPM, can barely hear them. 5 months of ownership and still loving the C70.


Has anyone else put a x60 in their C70? What modifications did you have to make to get it to fit?


----------



## Devildog83

I finally found a nice solution for screwing in the new window in my C70.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbc8090*
> 
> Has anyone else put a x60 in their C70? What modifications did you have to make to get it to fit?


I haven't tried it but I don't see why it would not fit because the C70 fits 2 140 mm fans on top so I don't know why it would not fit a 280 mm radiotor. Seems to be plenty of room up there.


----------



## Jayboydo

Hey Devildog what are/where did you get those screw caps for the window mod? I have plumbing rubber washers for my spacers atm and the window just doesn't seem to fit right and is a bit loose. Will those help with that or are they just cosmetic? I may just scrap my current window altogether and cut new from a thicker sheet. The quality of the clear acrylic I picked up from Home Depot just appears dull to me in comparison to your pics and others. Cool sig quotes btw.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayboydo*
> 
> Hey Devildog what are/where did you get those screw caps for the window mod? I have plumbing rubber washers for my spacers atm and the window just doesn't seem to fit right and is a bit loose. Will those help with that or are they just cosmetic? I may just scrap my current window altogether and cut new from a thicker sheet. The quality of the clear acrylic I picked up from Home Depot just appears dull to me in comparison to your pics and others. Cool sig quotes btw.


They help but I had to add some plactic washers under them to get a tight fit. I get the little washers w/caps at Lowes. 2 for 60 cents or something like that. My window is plexi-glass and I think a little thicker that the acrylic most people are buying. you will need to get some washers to go underneath the caps to take up the space but Lowes or Homedepot will have all yo need to get it right. I just ordered some silver carbon fiber wrap to cover the trim an the window and front of the case, mayvbe even my PSU. Looking forward to trying that stuff out.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayboydo*
> 
> Hey Devildog what are/where did you get those screw caps for the window mod? I have plumbing rubber washers for my spacers atm and the window just doesn't seem to fit right and is a bit loose. Will those help with that or are they just cosmetic? I may just scrap my current window altogether and cut new from a thicker sheet. The quality of the clear acrylic I picked up from Home Depot just appears dull to me in comparison to your pics and others. Cool sig quotes btw.


You got pics?


----------



## Knight26

I have added my name to the owner's club list but I don't believe I've posted any photos. I just added the loop to this case but I've had it since last may.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knight26*
> 
> I have added my name to the owner's club list but I don't believe I've posted any photos. I just added the loop to this case but I've had it since last may.


very nicely done. Welcome.


----------



## TasteeFX

Thank you soooo much for the help!! Really looking forward to building in this case.


----------



## f0rteOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knight26*
> 
> I have added my name to the owner's club list but I don't believe I've posted any photos. I just added the loop to this case but I've had it since last may.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Really nice build!


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93*
> 
> Pics of the H80i installed about 2 weeks ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outdated pic still with H60:


Is that fan meant to be mounted that way? I mean why would you channel hot air into your case?


----------



## stratosrally

Corsair states on their website that they can be used either way.

I'm assuming that this build is all intake except the top exhausts, making it a positive pressure airflow design and the warm air from the rad will be very quickly drawn back out by the fans at the top.

Not an uncommon solution.


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratosrally*
> 
> Corsair states on their website that they can be used either way.
> 
> I'm assuming that this build is all intake except the top exhausts, making it a positive pressure airflow design and the warm air from the rad will be very quickly drawn back out by the fans at the top.
> 
> Not an uncommon solution.


If he is seeking for positive pressure it should be good then


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> Is that fan meant to be mounted that way? I mean why would you channel hot air into your case?


Just have to ask, do the VRMs get warmer with the radiator and fans over them?


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Just have to ask, do the VRMs get warmer with the radiator and fans over them?


If the top fans are powerful enough to suck hot air out of the case, then the VRMs won't be affected much I guess. Personally I would mount the fans the other way around.

Anyway here's my C70


----------



## Devildog83

Thanks just checking. I heard somebody say then VRMs went up 10C when he installed his H80i.

By the way I like what you've done with it.


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Thanks just checking. I heard somebody say then VRMs went up 10C when he installed his H80i.
> 
> By the way I like what you've done with it.


The VRM stuff might need clarification from someone who has done it before. 10C increase is huge.


----------



## Devildog83

that's what I thought, but that's what he said. Ever since he put the H80i in his VRMs heated up.


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> that's what I thought, but that's what he said. Ever since he put the H80i in his VRMs heated up.


He should try mounting the fans in a way that hot air will be channeled out directly to see if it helps with the VRMs temp.


----------



## oats2012

FINALLY have my C70 built!!!! Check out the build log link in my sig if you wanna see more pics (a lot more) and follow if you wanna see how the PORTAL theme takes shape in coming months. let me know what yall think. thanks guys!!!


----------



## Swag

Just realized I haven't posted the pictures of my C70 build in here.


----------



## kizwan

Wow! You guys have beautiful setup there. Nicer than mine.







A lot of ideas here & this will definitely help other people too. Keep up the good work!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> FINALLY have my C70 built!!!! Check out the build log link in my sig if you wanna see more pics (a lot more) and follow if you wanna see how the protal theme takes shape in coming months. let me know what yall think. thanks guys!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I added link to your build log in first post.


----------



## YarozeX

Hi, I am new here, first post!

I just ordered a C70 in Gunmetal Black and looking foward to some good OC'ing with it.

I will be running a i5 3570K (delid), H100i, GTX680 and a lot of Vortex fans. Hope to get close or over the 5Ghz club.


----------



## skitz9417

hi im wondering i maybe getting this case i have a h60 with 2 fans and im wondering if i put fans on the door will be able to close the door


----------



## f0rteOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Just realized I haven't posted the pictures of my C70 build in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Great cable management!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f0rteOC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Just realized I haven't posted the pictures of my C70 build in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great cable management!
Click to expand...

Thanks!







I ordered the Corsair Sleeved Cables kit in red and I can't wait for them to arrive!


----------



## Lizard22

Hello friends Suy club a new member and I am very happy with my C70, I have a question my 7950x2 CF GPU temperatures are high I would like some advice in order to improve the ventilation of my C70. who appreciate lean gracis to give me some advice. and sorry for my English is not the best.


----------



## Lizard22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lizard22*
> 
> 
> 
> Hello friends Suy club a new member and I am very happy with my C70, I have a question my 7950x2 CF GPU temperatures are high I would like some advice in order to improve the ventilation of my C70. who appreciate lean gracis to give me some advice. and sorry for my English is not the best.




Hi all, anyone have any advice for low gpu temperature.


----------



## Teejay187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lizard22*
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, anyone have any advice for low gpu temperature.


Seems like you have fans aimed directly at the gpus. Try fans with higher flow?

Mounted SLI bridge and changed coolant.


----------



## jlhawn

i installed 2 fans behind the front cover for intake then i removed my top hdd cage and put my 4th hdd on top of the bottom cage with double side tape then mounted a fan too the hdd cage using the 2 top screw holes in the bottom cage with the supplied long screws from corsair, now my 2 GTX 580's which are very close together run nice and cool. the top cage restricts air too the gpu's.


----------



## Lizard22

[/quote]

Hi, thanks for answering my configuration is 2 Radeon HD 7950 crossfire, their temperatures are acceptable in the nucleus under 70, but VRM minimum pass of 80 with setting the two GPU voltage.
1GPU: 1100/1375 1049v, VRM 80
2GPU: 1100/1375 1131v, VRM 79
Heaven 2 loops


----------



## jlhawn

I don't know much about your brand of cards but if my vrm chips were that hot i think i might be concerned, my gpu's reach 72c under full load and the vrm hits 52c under full load, my cards are reference coolers but for my temps i max my fans on both cards which is 85% and my case fans are at max also under full load. do you max your fans?


----------



## Lizard22

Hi jlhawn I took your advice and I have a fan without the HDD bay and my temperatures have dropped considerably.
gpu1: 1100/1375 core 68 VRM 65,
GPU2: 1100/1375 core 68 VRM 69


----------



## jlhawn

cool, glad too hear it helped.


----------



## Lizard22

I am content to be temp


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Wow! You guys have beautiful setup there. Nicer than mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of ideas here & this will definitely help other people too. Keep up the good work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added link to your build log in first post.


Thanks!!!


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Just realized I haven't posted the pictures of my C70 build in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


love the build! but im curious as to why you went with a matx board in this huge case?

are you planning for water cooling soon with the hd cages removed?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Just realized I haven't posted the pictures of my C70 build in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love the build! but im curious as to why you went with a matx board in this huge case?
> 
> are you planning for water cooling soon with the hd cages removed?
Click to expand...

Well, the HDD cages restrict air flow and they ruin the look of the case in my eyes. But yes, I plan to go full custom water soon. I plan to save up after I get my SLI running and have it all watered down. I went with the mATX board because well, it is a great board. I love Asus boards and all Asus boards other than the ROG line are usually over priced for how they perform. Many people can probably agree on that as the Sabertooth is really overpriced for what it does!

So far, my plan for WC is 1 Black Ice rad (thin for the top 240) and a Monsta 240 rad on the bottom. All with GTs for the fan and I plan to get all components watered down other than the SSD.


----------



## swhitt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lizard22*
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, anyone have any advice for low gpu temperature.


hey lizard22, I have a similar configuration and run about 65-67 degrees celsius on the top gpu. * Don't mind the cable management as i'm replacing the psu and don't want to custom sleeve everything until then.* I took out the bottom drive bay to maximize airflow in the space underneath the cards so that they can take in as much cold air as possible. However high temps in an sli configuration are just something you have to get used to with air cooling. I went from a single twin frozr iii 680 that max'd around 58 degrees to 2 top of the line 680's getting much higher temps. It's just the result of the top graphics card having limited air space and taking in heated air moving across the top of the bottom gpu. In your case, It probably just has to do with the thermal capabilities of your graphics cards themselves, and also how hot the ambient temperature is. But by all means try out each setup.


----------



## Lizard22

hello swhitt1 , your board is similar to mine Z77-GD80, know if a third gpu be without interfere the front panel cables


----------



## swhitt1

Yes, you should be able to.


----------



## Hells

Hey all, just obtained a white C70 which I'll be using for my first PC build and thought I might as well ask questions before I start ordering more bits and bobs.

Can anyone suggest what fans would work well with this case for an aircooled setup? Do I need high pressure fans such as Corsair SP120s at the front or only if I decide to keep the HDD racks in situ? Would also ideally like to use LED fans on the front (NZXT FZ LED Airflow?, Enermax TB Vegas?, SilverStone Air Penetrator? etc.) but don't mind elsewhere.

Won't be doing anything extreme, so just looking for good all round performance really. Wish I could work this out myself but there's so much choice I've become a bit overwhelmed! Have previously been considering getting three Corsair AF120/AF140s for 1x top/1x rear/1x bottom, but no idea if there's anything significantly better suited.

Edit: Also, can anyone confirm whether a 170mm tall CPU cooler such as the Thermalright TRUE Spirit would fit with no issues?


----------



## Gahstly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hells*
> 
> Hey all, just obtained a white C70 which I'll be using for my first PC build and thought I might as well ask questions before I start ordering more bits and bobs.
> 
> Can anyone suggest what fans would work well with this case for an aircooled setup? Do I need high pressure fans such as Corsair SP120s at the front or only if I decide to keep the HDD racks in situ? Would also ideally like to use LED fans on the front (NZXT FZ LED Airflow?, Enermax TB Vegas?, SilverStone Air Penetrator? etc.) but don't mind elsewhere.
> 
> Won't be doing anything extreme, so just looking for good all round performance really. Wish I could work this out myself but there's so much choice I've become a bit overwhelmed! Have previously been considering getting three Corsair AF120/AF140s for 1x top/1x rear/1x bottom, but no idea if there's anything significantly better suited.
> 
> Edit: Also, can anyone confirm whether a 170mm tall CPU cooler such as the Thermalright TRUE Spirit would fit with no issues?


I use antec tricool fans in the front, they have blue LEDs. I think they also come in red and maybe green, not exactly sure. I have used them in the past as well and don't have any complaints. If you go with none LED fans, can't go wrong with a 2 pack of SP120s if you plan on taking one hard drive cage out and you can do push pull on the remaining cage and put like a AF120 for the remaining intake. With the hard drive cages in the airflow is fairly restricted.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hells*
> 
> Hey all, just obtained a white C70 which I'll be using for my first PC build and thought I might as well ask questions before I start ordering more bits and bobs.
> 
> Can anyone suggest what fans would work well with this case for an aircooled setup? Do I need high pressure fans such as Corsair SP120s at the front or only if I decide to keep the HDD racks in situ? Would also ideally like to use LED fans on the front (NZXT FZ LED Airflow?, Enermax TB Vegas?, SilverStone Air Penetrator? etc.) but don't mind elsewhere.
> 
> Won't be doing anything extreme, so just looking for good all round performance really. Wish I could work this out myself but there's so much choice I've become a bit overwhelmed! Have previously been considering getting three Corsair AF120/AF140s for 1x top/1x rear/1x bottom, but no idea if there's anything significantly better suited.
> 
> Edit: Also, can anyone confirm whether a 170mm tall CPU cooler such as the Thermalright TRUE Spirit would fit with no issues?


I tried the corsair sp fans for the front of mine and they were so loud i could not stand it and they didn't move much air through the filter so i went with Noctua sp in front bought 2 of them from amazon and they were 7 bucks less then new egg.

http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=42&lng=en


----------



## f0rteOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hells*
> 
> Hey all, just obtained a white C70 which I'll be using for my first PC build and thought I might as well ask questions before I start ordering more bits and bobs.
> 
> Can anyone suggest what fans would work well with this case for an aircooled setup? Do I need high pressure fans such as Corsair SP120s at the front or only if I decide to keep the HDD racks in situ? Would also ideally like to use LED fans on the front (NZXT FZ LED Airflow?, Enermax TB Vegas?, SilverStone Air Penetrator? etc.) but don't mind elsewhere.
> 
> Won't be doing anything extreme, so just looking for good all round performance really. Wish I could work this out myself but there's so much choice I've become a bit overwhelmed! Have previously been considering getting three Corsair AF120/AF140s for 1x top/1x rear/1x bottom, but no idea if there's anything significantly better suited.
> 
> Edit: Also, can anyone confirm whether a 170mm tall CPU cooler such as the Thermalright TRUE Spirit would fit with no issues?


Thermaltake Thunderblade fans would work great for the front (blue LEDs, cheap, and high performing). The Corsair fans are mainly for show and are relatively expensive.
The Spirit probably won't fit in the case; my Hyper 212 Evo only has a couple of CM for clearance.


----------



## Mdkart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spadge*
> 
> For those who wanted it here is my drawing of the case window. All measurements were accurately taken with a calibrated digital vernier.
> 
> C70Window.pdf 91k .pdf file
> 
> 
> Please give rep if you find this helpful for your project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spadge


Just registered to thank you for this drawing of the window!


----------



## thunderkiss7168

So I finally got to take some pics of my first ever pc build. I am glad i got this case. My airflow is amazing with this setup. I use B-Gears B-Blaster 140mm on bottom, Collermaster Sickleflow in the front, Coolermaster Turbine Master on rear with the stock H100i fans on top. I must have gotten lucky with the H100i because it works flawless despite all of the problems I read others are having. I wish I could have gotten a badass graphics card but i had to settle on the itty bitty GTX 650. It will get me by until I'm ready for the tripple monitor setup. My other specs:
I5 3570k OC to 4.5Ghz
Asrock Z77 Extreme 6
Corsair GS 700 PSU
G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 2133(2x8Gb)
1Tb Seagate, 2Tb Seagate, 120Gb Samsung SSD
NZXT Hue, a fan controller and a dvd burner.

Just wanted to say thanx to all the advice and suggestions I keep finding in this forum.


----------



## f0rteOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thunderkiss7168*
> 
> 
> So I finally got to take some pics of my first ever pc build. I am glad i got this case. My airflow is amazing with this setup. I use B-Gears B-Blaster 140mm on bottom, Collermaster Sickleflow in the front, Coolermaster Turbine Master on rear with the stock H100i fans on top. I must have gotten lucky with the H100i because it works flawless despite all of the problems I read others are having. I wish I could have gotten a badass graphics card but i had to settle on the itty bitty GTX 650. It will get me by until I'm ready for the tripple monitor setup. My other specs:
> I5 3570k OC to 4.5Ghz
> Asrock Z77 Extreme 6
> Corsair GS 700 PSU
> G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 2133(2x8Gb)
> 1Tb Seagate, 2Tb Seagate, 120Gb Samsung SSD
> NZXT Hue, a fan controller and a dvd burner.
> 
> Just wanted to say thanx to all the advice and suggestions I keep finding in this forum.


Looks awesome, now I wish I got the C70 in white...


----------



## omgimsue

I have a question though, having a dilemma at the moment haha.

I want to have a red and black themed PC,
and I can't decide to get *white* sleeved cabled with red lighting, or *red* sleeved cables with white lighting.

Need some opinions on this.


----------



## f0rteOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omgimsue*
> 
> I have a question though, having a dilemma at the moment haha.
> 
> I want to have a red and black themed PC,
> and I can't decide to get *white* sleeved cabled with red lighting, or *red* sleeved cables with white lighting.
> 
> Need some opinions on this.


Red sleeved cables with white lighting, because red lighting will make the cables look pink, and the white lighting helps make the other colours stand out.


----------



## Devildog83

Not sure I like the white lights, still got work to do to get them right but not sure I will like it even then. What do ya'll think?


----------



## omgimsue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f0rteOC*
> 
> Red sleeved cables with white lighting, because red lighting will make the cables look pink, and the white lighting helps make the other colours stand out.


Yeah probably going for this one, as my graphics card has also a red scheme on it. Thanks!


----------



## Gavush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Not sure I like the white lights, still got work to do to get them right but not sure I will like it even then. What do ya'll think?


I like then... I'm planning on going white myself. I was sold on blue until I saw some of these white rigs. I'm thinking of getting the $30 HitLights rgb deal so I can switch it up whenever if I get bored.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> I like then... I'm planning on going white myself. I was sold on blue until I saw some of these white rigs. I'm thinking of getting the $30 HitLights rgb deal so I can switch it up whenever if I get bored.


I like them better as I go. I was not interested in colors just lighting up the inside so I can see. It's doing a good job now that I have the light better positioned. It really shows off the Corsair etching but also the small scratch's in the plexiglass, need to get something to buff those out.


----------



## Devildog83

Next I am going to get single sleeved extensions, I hate the colored wires with a passion.


----------



## rog1121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> I like then... I'm planning on going white myself. I was sold on blue until I saw some of these white rigs. I'm thinking of getting the $30 HitLights rgb deal so I can switch it up whenever if I get bored.


Get this, comes with a remote http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007X968RA/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00


----------



## Gavush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rog1121*
> 
> Get this, comes with a remote http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007X968RA/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00


I've got this one in sitting in my cart http://amzn.com/B005QGBV7E


----------



## f0rteOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omgimsue*
> 
> Yeah probably going for this one, as my graphics card has also a red scheme on it. Thanks!


You're welcome!


----------



## Gavush

My birthday was last week... wife gave me some guilt free funding. Been working on what to order since Saturday... Just ordered a full set of pwm fans for case/cpu. I decided to do pwm so I could use psu powered pwm splitters and control the fans with software and not buy a fan controller.. I got one for the cpu so they'd match... (ocd issues) and the specs suggest it should be as efficient with less noise. We'll see. I spent too much time deciding what fans to get such that my bf3 friends at work were suggesting I had negative kills... but, I think I worked up a good cooling scheme and should have well ventilated, fairly quiet rig.


----------



## Devildog83

Added a little trim to the case. I am going red and black to match the Crosshair V Formula Z mobo I am going to change to.  I will add a few more touch's of the carbon fiber here and there and do all red individually sleeved 24pin 8 pin power and PCIE cable.


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Added a little trim to the case. I am going red and black to match the Crosshair V Formula Z mobo I am going to change to.  I will add a few more touch's of the carbon fiber here and there and do all red individually sleeved 24pin 8 pin power and PCIE cable.


Nice...


----------



## YarozeX

Nice carbon fiber touch. Got to it before I did except want to do mine in black.


----------



## f0rteOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Added a little trim to the case. I am going red and black to match the Crosshair V Formula Z mobo I am going to change to.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will add a few more touch's of the carbon fiber here and there and do all red individually sleeved 24pin 8 pin power and PCIE cable.


Never thought of that, it looks great!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YarozeX*
> 
> Nice carbon fiber touch. Got to it before I did except want to do mine in black.


Thanks, I thought of black, silver/grey or red. This will go with the Crosshair color scheme.


----------



## Devildog83

Done with the front. Turned out pretty nice. I was a little worried but this stuff is so easy to install.


----------



## Teejay187

Looks great! Might borrow the idea


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teejay187*
> 
> Looks great! Might borrow the idea


Do you think I should add some more touch's around the case or just leave it as is? I am debating. I am going to do the PSU.


----------



## f0rteOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Do you think I should add some more touch's around the case or just leave it as is? I am debating. I am going to do the PSU.


Maybe paint the latches or the handles.
Looks great btw!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f0rteOC*
> 
> Maybe paint the latches or the handles.
> Looks great btw!


Thanks.


----------



## Devildog83

Too much?


----------



## Ezdoesit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> 
> 
> Too much?


I don't really think so. Hey man, if it cheeses your macaroni then its just right! I also must say you've inspired me... I want the white carbon for mine now! Here is mine as it sits now.


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> 
> 
> Too much?




NEVER!

can you link to the brand and type you used for the carbon fiber wrap? please


----------



## f0rteOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> 
> 
> Too much?


Well, your cat seems to like it!








Where did you get that carbon fiber stuff?


----------



## Devildog83

Of Amazon for 14.99. from what I hear the best stuff is 3m di noc but this stuff is awsome and easy to use if you have some patience and the right tools.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007OXLP28/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00

It doesn't just look like corbon-fiber but it feals like it too.

Here is the Di-Noc from 3M.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ezdoesit*
> 
> I don't really think so. Hey man, if it cheeses your macaroni then its just right! I also must say you've inspired me... I want the white carbon for mine now! Here is mine as it sits now.


Nice. You should get rid of the window with all of the holes though.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> 
> 
> NEVER!
> 
> can you link to the brand and type you used for the carbon fiber wrap? please


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007OXLP28/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00


----------



## YarozeX

Hmmm, Now to find that on amazon.co.jp


----------



## Teejay187

Got them in blue at DX: LINKLINK


----------



## Teejay187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Do you think I should add some more touch's around the case or just leave it as is? I am debating. I am going to do the PSU.


The square on the latches could be red. Though it looks just perfect the way it is


----------



## kavmac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> 
> 
> Too much?


brilliant!

heh i have a desk cat too!


----------



## Teejay187

Nah, that`s cool! Case feet too!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teejay187*
> 
> Nah, that`s cool! Case feet too!


My wife suggested the case feet also, I think I will try it.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teejay187*
> 
> The square on the latches could be red. Though it looks just perfect the way it is


I did this instead, I tried the latch's and didn't like it. I am going to get black too and do the latch's and the center of the handles.


----------



## Ezdoesit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Nice. You should get rid of the window with all of the holes though.


That was actually my intention, I just need to order the material and actually do it... I have quite a few plans for it, but the window, the lighting and now thanks to you the cf film stuff. Looks sick man!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YarozeX*
> 
> Hmmm, Now to find that on amazon.co.jp


you can by some I will send it.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ezdoesit*
> 
> That was actually my intention, I just need to order the material and actually do it... I have quite a few plans for it, but the window, the lighting and now thanks to you the cf film stuff. Looks sick man!


You are so kind, now could you or anyone answer a question for me? Ijoined 3 clubs, this one, the corsair hydro cooling and the bulldozer cpu club but I can't figure out how to get them in my signature.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kavmac*
> 
> brilliant!
> 
> heh i have a desk cat too!


I think we need to start the "Official OCN desk Cat Club"


----------



## Ezdoesit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> You are so kind, now could you or anyone answer a question for me? Ijoined 3 clubs, this one, the corsair hydro cooling and the bulldozer cpu club but I can't figure out how to get them in my signature.


Go to the 1st page, 1st post of the Virginia Overclockers Club thread and there is the code for it. Just modify the url info and the name to suite your needs! If you have any questions or any problems pm me and if you want Ill do em for you. I'm gonna join teh hydro cooling one now!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ezdoesit*
> 
> Go to the 1st page, 1st post of the Virginia Overclockers Club thread and there is the code for it. Just modify the url info and the name to suite your needs! If you have any questions or any problems pm me and if you want Ill do em for you. I'm gonna join teh hydro cooling one now!


Thanks


----------



## Devildog83

Got the feet done.


----------



## Teejay187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Got the feet done.


It looks ever so right now! Will do the same myself when the blue vinyl appears. I will also drill a hole in the latches and put a bolt through it and use a pin to secure them. Just like at hoods of race cars and such. Great for hinge locks when I`m at The Gathering


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teejay187*
> 
> It looks ever so right now! Will do the same myself when the blue vinyl appears. I will also drill a hole in the latches and put a bolt through it and use a pin to secure them. Just like at hoods of race cars and such. Great for hinge locks when I`m at The Gathering


Looking forward to seeing that. I can't wait to get my Crosshair 5 and the red single sleeved cables so the inside match's the outside.


----------



## blizzard232

Just finished stealh DVD Drive according to this tutorial


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard232*
> 
> Just finished stealh DVD Drive according to this tutorial


Think you can advise on doing this with a prodigy? I'm constructing a 3 bay drawer for my C70 at the moment, good ol exams gettin in the way of my modding.


----------



## blizzard232

It wasn't so difficult, I was just following instructions from video and here is a result, but the eject of DVD didn't work, so I use keyboard shortcut to open it..


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard232*
> 
> It wasn't so difficult, I was just following instructions from video and here is a result, but the eject of DVD didn't work, so I use keyboard shortcut to open it..


I am just going to cover the drive in black carbon fiber along with the other drive covers and maybe the panel around the start button and usb header also.


----------



## WickedBrutal

Nice work with the carbon fiber wrap DevilDog. Two questions: Did you wrap the side molding pieces individually, or as a full piece? And did you pop the front molding, or apply directly and cut (I had a horrible time reseating my front molding after it's orange anodized paint treatment). I'm looking to di noc my second Vengeance case and want to do it in one shot, in the smartest manner for the job. Thanks. +


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard232*
> 
> Just finished stealh DVD Drive according to this tutorial


I tried this with my military green C70 but it won't work with dual drives. (







)
maybe ill put 1 drive in top bay and 2nd drive in 3rd bay.
I saw the video also months ago.


----------



## Gavush

I've got my fans in but I'm having issues with fan control off the pwm splitters, they come on at 100% no matter what adjustment I make with FanXpert or SpeedFan and it's them same for all 3 chassis fan headers, but when I plug them in without the splitter they go down to 900rpm which I think is the asus minimum 60% duty cycle. I have two 3 lead pwm splitters that run on molex power, each has a rpm signal that goes to one fan to the mobo and each has a pwm signal that goes from the mobo to each fan. There is nowhere in bios to select variable voltage or pwm. This is very frustrating...


----------



## Gavush

Well I plugged the splitter in to the CPU fan header and the two front fans and they vary speed correctly.. plugged the rear into chassis fan 1, upper into chassis fan 2 and the lower into chassis fan 3 w/ the splitter (don't have an extension) so it's the only one that's running at 100%, which isn't terrible. It won't take but a few minutes to turn those two 3 way headers into a 4 way to run all four fans but it's not what I had in mind. I know the 140mm fans run at different RPMs at different duty cycles and I wanted them on their own header vs the 120mm case fans, and I wanted the cpu fan on it's own... but I guess it'll work out. Also not sure I need to order any additional lights as I'm pretty happy with the illumination. I shortened my piece of plexi up top so it covers the non-fan half of the grill to help control airflow & keep dust out.

CPU, exhaust and front fans: 120mm Xigmatek XAF-F1255

Lower intake, uppper exhaust fans 140mm Xigmatek XAF-F1454


(I'll need to get a good pic w/ the wife's SLR later)


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WickedBrutal*
> 
> Nice work with the carbon fiber wrap DevilDog. Two questions: Did you wrap the side molding pieces individually, or as a full piece? And did you pop the front molding, or apply directly and cut (I had a horrible time reseating my front molding after it's orange anodized paint treatment). I'm looking to di noc my second Vengeance case and want to do it in one shot, in the smartest manner for the job. Thanks. +


The side pieces I did individually, It was easy. The front trim I did in place. I cut a big piece that covered the whole area then trimmed around the inside to about 1" all the way around. Then pealed the back off and stuck it to the trim, used a blow dryer to warm it up and I bought a rubber edged caulcking aplicator and used a plastic putty knife to form it into place. Then I used an exacto knife and a utility knife to cut away the excess.


----------



## WickedBrutal

Awesome DevilDog, thank you the response. That's exactly what I was hoping you would say you did on it. Not having to pop the front trim and reset it is a bonus. +


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WickedBrutal*
> 
> Awesome DevilDog, thank you the response. That's exactly what I was hoping you would say you did on it. Not having to pop the front trim and reset it is a bonus. +


No problem.


----------



## Teejay187

I took of the front trim and glued it back on. Worked great.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teejay187*
> 
> I took of the front trim and glued it back on. Worked great.


the orange looks nice. Did you propose a rig for the win your dream rig contest?


----------



## omgimsue

Whelp, ordered rest of the parts last Thursday and I've been playing the waiting game so far, I can't wait!

I'll update as soon as possible with pictures.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omgimsue*
> 
> Whelp, ordered rest of the parts last Thursday and I've been playing the waiting game so far, I can't wait!
> 
> I'll update as soon as possible with pictures.


Loking forward to it.


----------



## Gavush

spent a little time taking pictures today, tried to get a okay one this evening but wasn't great... totally satisfied with how this thing turned out. Do note the 140mm fans have a tick or rattle at 100% when they're up side down...


----------



## Devildog83

Very nice Gavush.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> spent a little time taking pictures today, tried to get a okay one this evening but wasn't great... totally satisfied with how this thing turned out. Do note the 140mm fans have a tick or rattle at 100% when they're up side down...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


@Gavush

That thing looks amazing, I love the bare case photos.







I'd tighten those cables a bit more but that'd be my OCD kicking in! Also, sleeved cables if you can, but overall I'd give it a 9/10 if this was the "Rate my Cables" thread! Also, why don't you take out that rear fan? Rear fans don't help in lowering temperatures really. You'd be better off putting a fan on the HDD bays.


----------



## kizwan

Hi guys,

I didn't replaced my window yet but this is what I did today. I rotate it 180 degrees & put a carbon fibre sticker. Sorry for the terrible picture quality. I only has a phone camera. I'm eyeing a canon camera, presumably good but I'm not used to spent a lot of money on phone/gadget/camera.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I didn't replaced my window yet but this is what I did today. I rotate it 180 degrees & put a carbon fibre sticker. Sorry for the terrible picture quality. I only has a phone camera. I'm eyeing a canon camera, presumably good but I'm not used to spent a lot of money on phone/gadget/camera.


Looks good but a window mod would be the best!







You could also just order one and drill the holes yourself for around $40!

Also, a phone camera as long as it is 8MP+ would perform great. You just need the right lighting and the right angle.


----------



## Gavush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Very nice Gavush.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> That thing looks amazing, I love the bare case photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd tighten those cables a bit more but that'd be my OCD kicking in! Also, sleeved cables if you can, but overall I'd give it a 9/10 if this was the "Rate my Cables" thread! Also, why don't you take out that rear fan? Rear fans don't help in lowering temperatures really. You'd be better off putting a fan on the HDD bays.


Thanks for the props. I'm so glad I wound up with this instead of the storm scout II that was my other consideration. I'd like to think the rear fan makes an extraction area of sorts for the cpu cooler air. I'm thinking that with the hdd rack restriction taken into consideration, fan vs fan I'm at a slight positive pressure if not pretty close to neutral. I also have the cooler master xtraflo from the 212evo I thought about putting on the back of the hdd rack but I don't have any way to plug it in at the moment and I'm not sure it's necessary anyway. It runs waaaay cooler than it did with the stock fans. I think I dropped an average of 10c across the board, cpu, mb and gpu.

The fan cables aren't quite sorted in the pics as the wiring isn't a done deal yet (still not quite sorted out the fan control to my liking) but I could see where they could be tidied up a little more. I need a longer sata for the optical drive as it's stretched tight which explains the odd angle it goes from the drive to the grommet. I might be get excited enough to sleeve a good psu if (when?) I get one. The biggest eyesore to me is the lumps on the PICE cables that are the +2 for each of the 6 pin connectors, but I've not the heart to cut them off in case I should ever need them later.


----------



## maineiacsmoker

Hey All,

I just migrated my system over to my new Gunmetal case. Can't get over the *********** indicator and HDD activity light. Haven't done any mods to the case except I mounted 4 2" casters. This is just the first part of a new system. My old one is going on 7 years old, but just having moved, and with the holidays, money is kind of tight.


----------



## Devildog83

Before and after photos of the inside, I added single sleeved red braided cables. Does anyone else but me think this screams for a Crosshair V Formula Z.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Before and after photos of the inside, I added single sleeved red braided cables. Does anyone else but me think this screams for a Crosshair V Formula Z.


Why do you have that one little cover thing in the lower right? What purpose does it serve?


----------



## rog1121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Why do you have that one little cover thing in the lower right? What purpose does it serve?


I think hes trying to keep the fan from blowing air behind the Mobo panel


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rog1121*
> 
> I think hes trying to keep the fan from blowing air behind the Mobo panel


this^. or hiding cables or hiding one more harddrive/ssd?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Why do you have that one little cover thing in the lower right? What purpose does it serve?


I just put it there to cover the hole behind it so you can't see thru the to the back. It's the piece that was mounted on the bottom.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Why do you have that one little cover thing in the lower right? What purpose does it serve?
> 
> 
> 
> I just put it there to cover the hole behind it so you can't see thru the to the back. It's the piece that was mounted on the bottom.
Click to expand...

Yea, but I was just wondering why you would have that, is it because you have cables running through there?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea, but I was just wondering why you would have that, is it because you have cables running through there?


No it just hides the cable in the back for the drives. It just sit's there, it's not permenant. I can't beleive that is the only thing you see to comment about. Must not be a very good job of cable management.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea, but I was just wondering why you would have that, is it because you have cables running through there?
> 
> 
> 
> No it just hides the cable in the back for the drives. It just sit's there, it's not permenant. I can't beleive that is the only thing you see to comment about. Must not be a very good job of cable management.
Click to expand...

The new cables look great, but it's just that that box thing is bothering the hell out of me.







I'd make it more of a rainbow (the 24 pin cables), like curve it a bit more and comb it and it'd look even more amazing!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> The new cables look great, but it's just that that box thing is bothering the hell out of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd make it more of a rainbow (the 24 pin cables), like curve it a bit more and comb it and it'd look even more amazing!


There I took it out just for you.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> The new cables look great, but it's just that that box thing is bothering the hell out of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd make it more of a rainbow (the 24 pin cables), like curve it a bit more and comb it and it'd look even more amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> There I took it out just for you.
Click to expand...

Lol. I'm a bit particular about my cable management so I don't like seeing cables that shouldn't be seen. Try taking out that cable from the hole place and route all the cables from the back to the front. Like this:


----------



## Devildog83

I am going to pull it all out and redo it after I cover the PSU in black Carbon fiber. When I do I will pay closer attention to the way the 24 pin and PCIE cables look, I am waiting for the wrap to arive.


----------



## Devildog83

I don't have a modular psu yet so there is not very much room back there. I will soon though.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I don't have a modular psu yet so there is not very much room back there. I will soon though.


Ok, yea. Focus on making them look nice after you get your modular PSU and that cover.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Ok, yea. Focus on making them look nice after you get your modular PSU and that cover.


Will do, I could just put the HDD cage back in and that would solve that issue.


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Before and after photos of the inside, I added single sleeved red braided cables. Does anyone else but me think this screams for a Crosshair V Formula Z.


Did you do the sleeving or are they pre-built? If they are pre-built which ones are they?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Before and after photos of the inside, I added single sleeved red braided cables. Does anyone else but me think this screams for a Crosshair V Formula Z.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you do the sleeving or are they pre-built? If they are pre-built which ones are they?
Click to expand...

They look like the Bitfenix extension cables.


----------



## Devildog83

Yep, bitfenix alchomy.


----------



## xplodpb

Just waiting my black C70 to really put all together, thinking about a Battlefield 3 theme


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xplodpb*
> 
> Just waiting my black C70 to really put all together, thinking about a Battlefield 3 theme


Wecome, Looking forward to seeing oicks of progress.


----------



## kavmac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I think we need to start the "Official OCN desk Cat Club"


we absolutely must! xD


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kavmac*
> 
> we absolutely must! xD


Or a best desk cat contest.


----------



## stratosrally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xplodpb*
> 
> Just waiting my black C70 to really put all together, thinking about a Battlefield 3 theme


Man, I love the combo of the Xigmatek cooler and the EVGA GPU. Looking great!

Wonder what a pair of Corsair SP120 fans would look like mounted to that Dark Knight II...


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Hello boys, just joined up this forum and Overclock for the first time.

Working on a build, which will also be my first pc build. I only have a few pics and the case is empty (for the most part). Here's some verification lol (phone pics)



and my desk setup



I guess I should state this now, but its not a purely gaming build. For rendering in CAD software AND gaming of course.
Here is my current list of parts:

Corsair C70 Vengeance Military Green
Corsair HX850 psu
Samsung 840 250gb SSD
GSkill Sniper 2x4(2) 2133 ram

The other parts im waiting on are:

ASRock x79 Extreme6
Intel i7 3930k
EVGA 660 Ti 3gb SC
Xigmatek Dark Knight II

Question, I bought a pack of quiet Corsair fans (120mm) and have mounted them in front, behind the grill. I've left the stock fan behind the cages. Would having that 4 fan setup in front improve airflow? I took out the top cage before and was messing around but im thinking about removing all the racks for the drives to improve flow while leaving in both cages. Hopefully, the silents up front will help with noise and the stocks will give it a greater push. I can't test right now since im missing the most crucial parts but does anyone have 4 fans rocking in the front?

edit: with fans installed infront


Inside of case with extra fans


Im also dying to do that window mod. Can't stand the holes in the window, it is honestly the dumbest features I have ever seen,

Anyways...

Any questions, comments, concerns, let me know.


----------



## Devildog83

Slaughtahouse,

Wecome to OCN and the great C70 forum. I agree, the widow that came with it is horrid. I have 2 stock fans in front and 1 on the back of the 1 HDD cage left inside. It does acually improve the airflow a bunch. I also have put an AF 140 quiet in the bottom in front of the PSU and that helps. I have the H100i in top as exhaust and the stock 120 in back so it's balance and the flow is from front/bottom to back/top across the motherboard. It stays very cool. With this case it is hard to really mess it up because it has such a good airflow design. If you want to leave the HDD cages in, your corsair quiets will work just as good without the need for a fan at the bottom. I just removed mine because I will never use that many HDD's.

Looking forward to seeing the build progress. Please post pics as you go. This is what the inside of mine looks like at the moment.


----------



## Devildog83

Slaughtahouse,

How is this for a window mod?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Beau-tastic. Love the window.

Back to the fans, I wanted to leave in the second cage just so I could mount the 4th fan and make that wind tunnel effect. I to have no need for that many disks. Im just gonna rock it with the ssd for now then add a mechanical drive or a bigger ssd in the future. Though, I wonder if the stock fans will make too much noise and defeat the purpose of the quiets in the front. Eventually, i'll probably change them all to quiet fans just because the case is right by my face. I'll guess I wont truly know the trade off until I test my self and see what temps I get and how much noise is going on.

Thanks for the response.

As for the pics as I go... we'll see. I drained my cash pretty hard and i've been buying parts one by one on sale from Newegg or Canada computers. Might be another month till I have it done. But i'll definitively post pics. Hopefully, I can do the window mod this weekend.


----------



## jlhawn

my window mod. 20 bucks for the acrylic and 2 bucks for hardware (black rubber washers)


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> my window mod. 20 bucks for the acrylic and 2 bucks for hardware (black rubber washers)


Smooth.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Beau-tastic. Love the window.
> 
> Back to the fans, I wanted to leave in the second cage just so I could mount the 4th fan and make that wind tunnel effect. I to have no need for that many disks. Im just gonna rock it with the ssd for now then add a mechanical drive or a bigger ssd in the future. Though, I wonder if the stock fans will make too much noise and defeat the purpose of the quiets in the front. Eventually, i'll probably change them all to quiet fans just because the case is right by my face. I'll guess I wont truly know the trade off until I test my self and see what temps I get and how much noise is going on.
> 
> Thanks for the response.
> 
> As for the pics as I go... we'll see. I drained my cash pretty hard and i've been buying parts one by one on sale from Newegg or Canada computers. Might be another month till I have it done. But i'll definitively post pics. Hopefully, I can do the window mod this weekend.


I have 2 Noctuas in the front as i found corsair sp fans to loud. i remove 1 cage (even though i have 4 drives 4th attached with 2 side tape) so i could mount another fan too cool my 580's.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

How did you setup the LED's? I was thinking of grabbing this kit from NZXT in the future, that has a light controller that goes into a 5.25 drive bay.

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811992011


----------



## jlhawn

deveildog83 is the carbin fiber trim you have stick on tape? where did you get it and is there different colors? I live on west side of Washington state just in case you bought it local I can get some or did you buy it online?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I have 2 Noctuas in the front as i found corsair sp fans to loud. i remove 1 cage (even though i have 4 drives 4th attached with 2 side tape) so i could mount another fan too cool my 580's.


The fans I got were the AF fans, not sp, and they are the quiet edition, not performance. Apparently the dB difference is huge.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Beau-tastic. Love the window.
> 
> Back to the fans, I wanted to leave in the second cage just so I could mount the 4th fan and make that wind tunnel effect. I to have no need for that many disks. Im just gonna rock it with the ssd for now then add a mechanical drive or a bigger ssd in the future. Though, I wonder if the stock fans will make too much noise and defeat the purpose of the quiets in the front. Eventually, i'll probably change them all to quiet fans just because the case is right by my face. I'll guess I wont truly know the trade off until I test my self and see what temps I get and how much noise is going on.
> 
> Thanks for the response.
> 
> As for the pics as I go... we'll see. I drained my cash pretty hard and i've been buying parts one by one on sale from Newegg or Canada computers. Might be another month till I have it done. But i'll definitively post pics. Hopefully, I can do the window mod this weekend.


I think if you have 4 fans the quiets will give you plenty of air flow. If your mobo has software like the AI from Asus UEFI you can set the fan speeds directly from the desktop to quieter speeds. I have 4 of my fans controlled by the corsair link also so I can keep them at lower settings unless I am gaming hard and need them.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> deveildog83 is the carbin fiber trim you have stick on tape? where did you get it and is there different colors? I live on west side of Washington state just in case you bought it local I can get some or did you buy it online?


Carbon fiber vinyl, I got it at Amazon and it comes in lot's of colors. Got some black comming for the PSU and 5.5 in. bay covers and the optical drive. Ther is a local place here that sells the 3M Di Noc, which is supposed to be the best, but they want to sell 3' by 5' for almost $60. I got 12" by 60" for $15.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Im not sure if the ASRock Extreme6 comes with that software. I know what you are talking about though, my brother has the x79pro. It's a nice utility.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> The fans I got were the AF fans, not sp, and they are the quiet edition, not performance. Apparently the dB difference is huge.


your right i didn't read the db specs on the sp performance editions till after i installed them (my fault) but the noctua sp's i installed push air through the front filter better then air flow fans i tried. but either way the c70 has such good airflow my 2 GTX 580's are running way cooler then in my old case. you setup will be fine the way your doing it, my issue is how close my cards are to each other made lots of heat.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Oh yea, i'd imagine that thing pumping out mad hot air. What temps do you get with SLI'd 580's?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Carbon fiber vinyl, I got it at Amazon and it comes in lot's of colors. Got some black comming for the PSU and 5.5 in. bay covers and the optical drive. Ther is a local place here that sells the 3M Di Noc, which is supposed to be the best, but they want to sell 3' by 5' for almost $60. I got 12" by 60" for $15.


cool i have an account with amazon. next question, what color should i go with since my case is military green?


----------



## Devildog83

Has anyone in here ever heard of somebody painting the mobo heatsinks.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Oh yea, i'd imagine that thing pumping out mad hot air. What temps do you get with SLI'd 580's?


running bf3 or folding my top card hits 72c and the bottom hits 68c but I have too have the fans on the cards at max. my old case my top card would hit 80c but i had nowhere too mount a fan at the rear of the cards like i do now.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Has anyone in here ever heard of somebody painting the mobo heatsinks.


I have not but i think yours are anodized correct?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> cool i have an account with amazon. next question, what color should i go with since my case is military green?


Black. You could get green but it would probably look out of wack


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> cool i have an account with amazon. next question, what color should i go with since my case is military green?


I guess it depends on what you like. I think the black looks good with the green and would keep the Military theme.


----------



## Devildog83

Yes. They are anodized.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> running bf3 or folding my top card hits 72c and the bottom hits 68c but I have too have the fans on the cards at max. my old case my top card would hit 80c but i had nowhere too mount a fan at the rear of the cards like i do now.


That's not to bad actually. I've tried a 660ti in my case and I was getting 64c on max load with Metro 2033. Your temps are pretty solid. Im impressed.


----------



## jlhawn

black carbin fiber it is then.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> That's not to bad actually. I've tried a 660ti in my case and I was getting 64c on max load with Metro 2033. Your temps are pretty solid. Im impressed.


64c is real good. yeah my temps are good but have you ever heard the 580 fans on max before? it's crazy and then i have 2.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> black carbin fiber it is then.


There ya go, my black should be here tomorrow. I can't wait to cover that ugly PSU. I really want to get the Crosshair V Formula Z and would not worry about painting the heatsinks but it will take a couple of moths to convince the Wife to let me spend $230 on one.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

LOL yea my friend had a 580 in his Gateway OEM case... oh lord what a disaster that was. I warned him to switch his case since he was getting up near 88c. Eventually it sparked and went out of commission for a few weeks. Some how, it managed to work again. At that point he sold it and got a 670. Now he learned his lesson and he bought a corsair 400r carbide


----------



## jlhawn

forgot too mention slaughtahouse that nzxt light kit looks nice i never saw that. i have a led strip running across the bottom of my case that shines upwards and looks better then in the pics.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> There ya go, my black should be here tomorrow. I can't wait to cover that ugly PSU. I really want to get the Crosshair V Formula Z and would not worry about painting the heatsinks but it will take a couple of moths to convince the Wife to let me spend $230 on one.


I don't tell my wife until after i spent the money. we have an deal though that anything over 500 bucks we have too talk about it.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Oh I didn't know you had an LED kit as well, hard to tell. I was directing my comment towards Devildog83. Btw, did you tint your window as well or is that just from the camera? If it is tinted, how does one do that? Do you just buy the tint and melt it on top or something? I have limited to no knowledge of the tinting world lol


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I don't tell my wife until after i spent the money. we have an deal though that anything over 500 bucks we have too talk about it.


I wish.


----------



## Devildog83

The hardest part about the light kit is figuring out the best place for them to fit to light up the right spots. I also went to lowes and got some extreme double sided tape and replaced the tape on the clips because they kept comming off.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Oh I didn't know you had an LED kit as well, hard to tell. I was directing my comment towards Devildog83. Btw, did you tint your window as well or is that just from the camera? If it is tinted, how does one do that? Do you just buy the tint and melt it on top or something? I have limited to no knowledge of the tinting world lol


yeah i new you weren't asking me about my lights as you can't see them very well in my pic i just wanted too give you an idea for yours. mine don't show very well as i used a flash on my camera. as for my window i bought it at a local glass shop and they only had clear or dark smoked. but i am sure you could use window flim that they use on car windows too get the shade you want I just didn't want too fool with it even though i think mine is a little too dark but with the lights out in my home office the blue led lights make it show pretty good. devildog has a nice light setup.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> yeah i new you weren't asking me about my lights as you can't see them very well in my pic i just wanted too give you an idea for yours. mine don't show very well as i used a flash on my camera. as for my window i bought it at a local glass shop and they only had clear or dark smoked. but i am sure you could use window flim that they use on car windows too get the shade you want I just didn't want too fool with it even though i think mine is a little too dark but with the lights out in my home office the blue led lights make it show pretty good. devildog has a nice light setup.


Interesting. Maybe i'll check my area to see if there are any glass shops around, if not, i'll just go to Rona or Home Depot and grab w/e I need and follow the tutorial on the main page of the thread.

Yea I understand how the camera wouldn't be able to pick it up. I don't want my pc to look like a ricer though, just a nice dim light. That's why the NZXT controller looked good, because you can control brightness and it has a fade mode etc.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Interesting. Maybe i'll check my area to see if there are any glass shops around, if not, i'll just go to Rona or Home Depot and grab w/e I need and follow the tutorial on the main page of the thread.
> 
> Yea I understand how the camera wouldn't be able to pick it up. I don't want my pc to look like a ricer though, just a nice dim light. That's why the NZXT controller looked good, because you can control brightness and it has a fade mode etc.


yeah mines not very bright it's just right. I had gone too home depot and lowes both for the window and the way they had handled them I gave up finding one that wasn't scratched after going through about 10. they had the sticky protective wrap on them but everyone was damaged and the paper torn. the glass shop i used does automotive and home as i don't think just a automotive glass shop will have what you need, my shop i found has everything they even did the Lexan in my 1/4 mile drag car.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> yeah mines not very bright it's just right. I had gone too home depot and lowes both for the window and the way they had handled them I gave up finding one that wasn't scratched after going through about 10. they had the sticky protective wrap on them but everyone was damaged and the paper torn. the glass shop i used does automotive and home as i don't think just a automotive glass shop will have what you need, my shop i found has everything they even did the Lexan in my 1/4 mile drag car.


Now that looks like fun.


----------



## jlhawn

yep it's lots of fun but I better not post too much about it as a moderator might tell me this not the correct forum


----------



## Slaughtahouse

That's my kind of car! Pure power









Im sure you could eat my rice wagon for breakfast


----------



## jlhawn

I wish the lexan in my car was a cheap as the acrylic in my case, the car was $1,250.00 parts and labor for the lexan. thats the only part of the car i did not do as it was lots of work and if i would have cut it wrong it would be my loss, plus the NHRA requires a certificate from a certified installer when you go from glass too Lexan.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> yep it's lots of fun but I better not post too much about it as a moderator might tell me this not the correct forum


not to mention the Jealousy factor, I drive a PT Cruiser. LOL


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Back on topic before **** hits the fan *not really sure of the consequences here* but i'll post some pics up this weekend if I do get the time to go out and do the window mod. I appreciate all the feedback from both of you.

Thanks again


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> not to mention the Jealousy factor, I drive a PT Cruiser. LOL


I drive a F-150 4x4 everyday, wish i had your fuel mileage though my truck is 12mpg. my wife drives a 2008 mazda 3 gt with 30mpg if she keeps her foot out of it.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Back on topic before **** hits the fan *not really sure of the consequences here* but i'll post some pics up this weekend if I do get the time to go out and do the window mod. I appreciate all the feedback from both of you.
> 
> Thanks again


I will be looking forward too it and above all have fun with it.


----------



## Devildog83

Thank's for dropin' in.


----------



## DocBach

My first computer build, ever. Loved the appearance of the C70, being a gun nut and Infantryman.

Asus Z77 Sabertooth motherboard just looked the part. I originally had an MSI GD-55 but it freaked out when I put in the 32GB of G.Skill 1866mhz Sniper RAM I had. The RAM looks like little laser rifles or something, so they go with the military motif of the case.

Running a 3770K at stock speeds with a H100 cooler. SLI MSI GTX680 OC 4GBs powered by a Corsair TX750.

Runs like a beast and devours everything I've thrown at it.


----------



## jlhawn

Looks very good DocBach. have you bought the corsair m65 mouse that just came out? it comes in military green I just got mine friday last week, i have the green case also and a sabertooth X58 board with the green heatsinks.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocBach*
> 
> 
> 
> My first computer build, ever. Loved the appearance of the C70, being a gun nut and Infantryman.
> 
> Asus Z77 Sabertooth motherboard just looked the part. I originally had an MSI GD-55 but it freaked out when I put in the 32GB of G.Skill 1866mhz Sniper RAM I had. The RAM looks like little laser rifles or something, so they go with the military motif of the case.
> 
> Running a 3770K at stock speeds with a H100 cooler. SLI MSI GTX680 OC 4GBs powered by a Corsair TX750.
> 
> Runs like a beast and devours everything I've thrown at it.


Welcome DocBach,

The Military Green fit's you. I spent a few years in the Corps myself. Thank's for your service. The rig is tight.


----------



## DocBach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> Looks very good DocBach. have you bought the corsair m65 mouse that just came out? it comes in military green I just got mine friday last week, i have the green case also and a sabertooth X58 board with the green heatsinks.


I had the original C60 mouse but didn't like the buttons on the side. I primarily play MechWarrior Online and found the Razer Naga Hex to be a better fit for me in that game.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Beau-tastic. Love the window.
> 
> Back to the fans, I wanted to leave in the second cage just so I could mount the 4th fan and make that wind tunnel effect. I to have no need for that many disks. Im just gonna rock it with the ssd for now then add a mechanical drive or a bigger ssd in the future. Though, I wonder if the stock fans will make too much noise and defeat the purpose of the quiets in the front. Eventually, i'll probably change them all to quiet fans just because the case is right by my face. I'll guess I wont truly know the trade off until I test my self and see what temps I get and how much noise is going on.
> 
> Thanks for the response.
> 
> As for the pics as I go... we'll see. I drained my cash pretty hard and i've been buying parts one by one on sale from Newegg or Canada computers. Might be another month till I have it done. But i'll definitively post pics. Hopefully, I can do the window mod this weekend.


The stock fans are really quiet. They provide good air flow even with both HDD cages in place. My 5870 max temps when gaming is similar when running it in open air. So, the HDD cages doesn't hurt airflow, If any maybe only a little. However, if you don't have a lot of drives, I think it's good idea to remove one or both cages. I still have both HDD cages in the case because I has 3 drives (2 in top cage & one in bottom cage). I only removed the unused HDD trays. Putting 2 quiet fans in the front, behind the front cover should improved airflow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Hello boys, just joined up this forum and Overclock for the first time.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Working on a build, which will also be my first pc build. I only have a few pics and the case is empty (for the most part). Here's some verification lol (phone pics)
> 
> 
> 
> and my desk setup
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I should state this now, but its not a purely gaming build. For rendering in CAD software AND gaming of course.
> Here is my current list of parts:
> 
> Corsair C70 Vengeance Military Green
> Corsair HX850 psu
> Samsung 840 250gb SSD
> GSkill Sniper 2x4(2) 2133 ram
> 
> The other parts im waiting on are:
> 
> ASRock x79 Extreme6
> Intel i7 3930k
> EVGA 660 Ti 3gb SC
> Xigmatek Dark Knight II
> 
> 
> 
> Question, I bought a pack of quiet Corsair fans (120mm) and have mounted them in front, behind the grill. I've left the stock fan behind the cages. Would having that 4 fan setup in front improve airflow? I took out the top cage before and was messing around but im thinking about removing all the racks for the drives to improve flow while leaving in both cages. Hopefully, the silents up front will help with noise and the stocks will give it a greater push. I can't test right now since im missing the most crucial parts but does anyone have 4 fans rocking in the front?
> 
> edit: with fans installed infront
> 
> 
> Inside of case with extra fans
> 
> 
> Im also dying to do that window mod. Can't stand the holes in the window, it is honestly the dumbest features I have ever seen,
> 
> Anyways...
> 
> Any questions, comments, concerns, let me know.


If you decided want to keep both hdd cages then 4 fans should improved airflow. If you have any unused hdd tray(s), you can removed them. For the windows, I temporarily put carbon fibre sticker until I can mod it later. It at least hide the slightly ugly cable management.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> 64c is real good. yeah my temps are good but have you ever heard the 580 fans on max before? it's crazy and then i have 2.


My 5870 recorded 85C - 89C when gaming. Never pass 89C though. This with auto-speed fan which only goes up to 23% IIRC. Not bad for 31 - 34C ambient. I could set to 100% (5000 RPM) but it's very noisy.


----------



## PositiveKarma

Okay, I got rid of all of my mismatched fans, and upgraded my Power Supply. What do you guys think?



2 140mm AF Series, 6 120mm AF Series, and 2 120mm SP series.





I decided to go with the white ring.







I've since switched the two bottom fans to intake instead of exhaust. Not sure why I put them on that way in the first place...

What do you guys think?


----------



## Gavush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PositiveKarma*
> 
> Okay, I got rid of all of my mismatched fans, and upgraded my Power Supply. What do you guys think?


Looks good! How are you controlling the fans?


----------



## kizwan

Very nice. Corsair silent & performance fans always my top most favourites fan.


----------



## Devildog83

That looks very nice,

With this case it won't make any difference I am sure but why exhaust the bottom, isn't the idea to try to draw air from the front accross the mobo and out the top and back? Just seems it would suck the air from the front right out the bottom except maybe the warmest air. I know the pretty little ring would be down as mine is. Please tell me I am wrong and I should turn mine ring up, or tell me to shut up, either way . Looks great !!!


----------



## Gavush

Quote:


> I've since switched the two bottom fans to intake instead of exhaust. Not sure why I put them on that way in the first place...


----------



## kizwan

You're correct Devildog83. I'm pretty sure PositiveKarma turn both to instake after taking that picture.

EDIT: Gavush beats me.


----------



## PositiveKarma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> Looks good! How are you controlling the fans?[/ quote] some are plugged into the main board and the rest are using molex to 3 pin connectors.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Very nice. Corsair silent & performance fans always my top most favourites fan.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> You're correct Devildog83. I'm pretty sure PositiveKarma turn both to instake after taking that picture.
> 
> EDIT: Gavush beats me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I did made no sense to have them as exhaust.
Click to expand...


----------



## PositiveKarma

That's what I get for posting from my phone...


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*


It's them purty white rings. I felt slightly weird sticking mine face down too.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PositiveKarma*
> 
> That's what I get for posting from my phone...


Did they not have duel fan packs? Looks like you bought all individual fans. Unless i cant see it right, im on my phone. Also how come some cases have a light grey trim and others have black trim (like mine)?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Did they not have duel fan packs? Looks like you bought all individual fans. Unless i cant see it right, im on my phone. Also how come some cases have a light grey trim and others have black trim (like mine)?


The green case has black trim, the black case has grey trim and the white case has black trim.


----------



## Devildog83

Hey guys, this is what happens when you get bored.



I really want to paint the heat sinks but I am just waiting until I get up the nerve.


----------



## f0rteOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Hello boys, just joined up this forum and Overclock for the first time.
> 
> Working on a build, which will also be my first pc build. I only have a few pics and the case is empty (for the most part). Here's some verification lol (phone pics)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my desk setup
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I should state this now, but its not a purely gaming build. For rendering in CAD software AND gaming of course.
> Here is my current list of parts:
> 
> Corsair C70 Vengeance Military Green
> Corsair HX850 psu
> Samsung 840 250gb SSD
> GSkill Sniper 2x4(2) 2133 ram
> 
> The other parts im waiting on are:
> 
> ASRock x79 Extreme6
> Intel i7 3930k
> EVGA 660 Ti 3gb SC
> Xigmatek Dark Knight II
> 
> Question, I bought a pack of quiet Corsair fans (120mm) and have mounted them in front, behind the grill. I've left the stock fan behind the cages. Would having that 4 fan setup in front improve airflow? I took out the top cage before and was messing around but im thinking about removing all the racks for the drives to improve flow while leaving in both cages. Hopefully, the silents up front will help with noise and the stocks will give it a greater push. I can't test right now since im missing the most crucial parts but does anyone have 4 fans rocking in the front?
> 
> edit: with fans installed infront
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside of case with extra fans
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im also dying to do that window mod. Can't stand the holes in the window, it is honestly the dumbest features I have ever seen,
> 
> Anyways...
> 
> Any questions, comments, concerns, let me know.


Unscrew the window and rotate it 180º, thats what I did with mine.


----------



## f0rteOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Hey guys, this is what happens when you get bored.
> 
> 
> 
> I really want to paint the heat sinks but I am just waiting until I get up the nerve.


I could see why you would do that with a reference cooler, but why do that with a Twin Frozr III?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

@f0rteOC I've done that already if you haven't noticed

@Devildog83 Oh I was getting confused, it's hard to tell the difference between the black and green cases on my monitor. Might be the camera or something idk, felt like I was tripping out. Even your case, I thought it was green when I first looked at it.

Ended up changing my ram today. The kit that I wanted was no where to be found. So I ended up with those sniper sticks and payed 135$ with tax for it. Finally newegg has got the patriot viper kit (2133 11-11-11-27 1.5v) that i've been wating for, for 100$ and thats with shipping! Saved 30$ and got better ram


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f0rteOC*
> 
> I could see why you would do that with a reference cooler, but why do that with a Twin Frozr III?


It's an HD 7770 ghz, I don't think it's a twin frozer.


----------



## f0rteOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> It's an HD 7770 ghz, I don't think it's a twin frozer.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> @f0rteOC I've done that already if you haven't noticed










Wow, i'm really bad at noticing things...
Also wondering, is that the same stuff you used on the outside of the case? Cause it looks reddish-orange, but that could just be the lighting.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f0rteOC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, i'm really bad at noticing things...
> Also wondering, is that the same stuff you used on the outside of the case? Cause it looks reddish-orange, but that could just be the lighting.


That is ceramic paint. The trim on the outside is carbom fiber vinyl.


----------



## Scarfacenk

Hi,i decided to do push/pull.But i have a problem.i installed SP120 fans and H100i orginal fans.i configed orginal h100i fans at Corsair link program.(Quiet,Performance,Maximum vs.)But i didnt config SP120 fans at Corsair link Program.Always 2000 rpm.Thats didnt changed fan speed settings.Very loud noise
What is the problem? Where is wrong?Please Help .Thank you.
My english is bad.sorry for this


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarfacenk*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,i decided to do push/pull.But i have a problem.i installed SP120 fans and H100i orginal fans.i configed orginal h100i fans at Corsair link program.(Quiet,Performance,Maximum vs.)But i didnt config SP120 fans at Corsair link Program.Always 2000 rpm.Thats didnt changed fan speed settings.Very loud noise
> What is the problem? Where is wrong?Please Help .Thank you.
> My english is bad.sorry for this


Welcome, do you have all 4 fans plugged into the pump? If yes, then all 4 should be controllable from the link software. If yes and it doesn't work try switching plugs on the pump and see if it has a bad header or something.


----------



## damstr

Just ordered this case today in black. Got it for $109 from newegg with free shipping. Currently have a RX360 that I'm going to try to fit up top but I have a feeling it's going to be way too tall especially with fans.


----------



## stl drifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damstr*
> 
> Just ordered this case today in black. Got it for $109 from newegg with free shipping. Currently have a RX360 that I'm going to try to fit up top but I have a feeling it's going to be way too tall especially with fans.


Amozon has it for $89

http://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Vengeance-Series-Computer-CC-9011016-WW/dp/B007S02GMA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1359595972&sr=8-2&keywords=corsair+vengeance+c70


----------



## Slaughtahouse

@Devildog83 How did you get the inscription on your window? I doubt you have a CNC machine or access to one. Can you go to window shop and get it done? Just curious, because after seeing yours, I wouldn't mind have the starman in my window \m/


----------



## damstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stl drifter*
> 
> Amozon has it for $89
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Vengeance-Series-Computer-CC-9011016-WW/dp/B007S02GMA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1359595972&sr=8-2&keywords=corsair+vengeance+c70


Actually that's how much I got mine for with the $20 promo code.


----------



## PNUT MnM

Looking for some good fans for this case and what anyone recommends. Color and/or LED does not matter.

Have not built my new system yet as I still need to order all the main components in the next few days to week.

I plan to fill all fan locations except for the side window (which I may eventually mod to have no side holes) and want to keep a positive case pressure. CPU will also be air cooled.

Will be using a Sunbeamtech PL-RS-6 Rheosmart 6 Fan Controller and will have it setup as follows:


Front fans (intake) behind filter linked to a channel
Front fans (intake) behind HDD cages linked to a channel, however I may remove one of the HDD cages but still want to make sure I have enough fans regardless of which way I go
Bottom fans (intake) linked to a channel
Top fans (exhaust) linked to a channel
Rear fan (exhaust) on its own channel or possibly linked to the top fans on one controller

The fan controller does give the option of running all the fans via PWM through the controller to the motherboard as well.

Thank you for any insight/input.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> @Devildog83 How did you get the inscription on your window? I doubt you have a CNC machine or access to one. Can you go to window shop and get it done? Just curious, because after seeing yours, I wouldn't mind have the starman in my window \m/


I had an artist etch it into the window. You will have to find someone local to do it for you.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Ah, alright.


----------



## Ostridge

I must say I really like my C70.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ostridge*
> 
> I must say I really like my C70.


you can get better air flow if you remove the top hdd cage as i did and i put 2 fans behind the front cover and mounted 1 fan inside as in my pic.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PNUT MnM*
> 
> Looking for some good fans for this case and what anyone recommends. Color and/or LED does not matter.
> 
> Have not built my new system yet as I still need to order all the main components in the next few days to week.
> 
> I plan to fill all fan locations except for the side window (which I may eventually mod to have no side holes) and want to keep a positive case pressure. CPU will also be air cooled.
> 
> Will be using a Sunbeamtech PL-RS-6 Rheosmart 6 Fan Controller and will have it setup as follows:
> 
> Front fans (_intake_) behind filter linked to a channel
> Front fans (_intake_) behind HDD cages linked to a channel, however I may remove one of the HDD cages but still want to make sure I have enough fans regardless of which way I go
> Bottom fans (_intake_) linked to a channel
> Top fans (_exhaust_) linked to a channel
> Rear fan (_exhaust_) on its own channel or possibly linked to the top fans on one controller
> The fan controller does give the option of running all the fans via PWM through the controller to the motherboard as well.
> 
> Thank you for any insight/input.


I woud use AF 120 quiets for all fans except the bottom, AF 140 quiet in the bottom.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I woud use AF 120 quiets for all fans except the bottom, AF 140 quiet in the bottom.


You could use AF 140's on top if youu wish. The system will have plenty of airflow. Either way if you have the C70. Other fans like the gentle sythe and noctua fans are nice too bet I prefer to stay corsair.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> you can get better air flow if you remove the top hdd cage as i did and i put 2 fans behind the front cover and mounted 1 fan inside as in my pic.


How did you mount without the cage? I remember you posting this earlier but I don't think you explained how you did it. In my case, i'll probably just leave the 2 cages with all the extra racks out, and the 4 fans but im still curious


----------



## MKHunt

Did anybody ever offer to make replacement windows with factory fit? I'd love to get my hands on a plain window.


----------



## PNUT MnM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I woud use AF 120 quiets for all fans except the bottom, AF 140 quiet in the bottom.


Other than being quieter than the high performance AF fans, is there a reason to not go with the high performance AF fans since I will be using a fan controller or would the quiet AF fans do the same still using the fan controller?


----------



## Devildog83

I finally finnished the case but get this, I somehow fried my CPU when I took everything out to cover the PSU and redo the cable management. I installed it the 1st timeand it worked great but was about 3 to 4 degrees higher so I took out the chip cleaned it off and redid the thermal paste. When I put it back in no post. I put my wifes Phenom II quad core and it posted just fine but I reinstalled mine and nothing. At least now I have an exuse to buy the FX 8350. LOL


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> 
> 
> I finally finnished the case but get this, I somehow fried my CPU when I took everything out to cover the PSU and redo the cable management. I installed it the 1st timeand it worked great but was about 3 to 4 degrees higher so I took out the chip cleaned it off and redid the thermal paste. When I put it back in no post. I put my wifes Phenom II quad core and it posted just fine but I reinstalled mine and nothing. At least now I have an exuse to buy the FX 8350. LOL


WOW!


----------



## FPSViking

Welp most of my parts arrive tomorrow. I got my h100i and one of my 2TB drives today and I have 6 packages coming in tomorrow with the rest. Can't wait to get it together and start putting stuff inside the C70.


----------



## rog1121

Finally done with my first loop. First run I ended up forgetting an o-ring on one of the pumps and had to drain the system.













And here's a fitting I ended up crossthreading.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPSViking*
> 
> Welp most of my parts arrive tomorrow. I got my h100i and one of my 2TB drives today and I have 6 packages coming in tomorrow with the rest. Can't wait to get it together and start putting stuff inside the C70.


can't wait to see it.


----------



## Devildog83

OK never mind the bad CPU nonsense. A pin got bent and we starightened it out and presto I am up and running.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PNUT MnM*
> 
> Other than being quieter than the high performance AF fans, is there a reason to not go with the high performance AF fans since I will be using a fan controller or would the quiet AF fans do the same still using the fan controller?


very true


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rog1121*
> 
> Finally done with my first loop. First run I ended up forgetting an o-ring on one of the pumps and had to drain the system.
> 
> Sorry for the bad pics


Kinda hard to see, they aren't there.


----------



## rog1121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Kinda hard to see, they aren't there.


I accidentally posted it before putting the pics up.


----------



## omgimsue

Whelp, apparently my PC parts should've been at the post office today but somehow it wasn't. They said I had to come back Friday at 1pm.
Sucks though, I was really looking forward to build :c


----------



## rog1121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> How did you mount without the cage? I remember you posting this earlier but I don't think you explained how you did it. In my case, i'll probably just leave the 2 cages with all the extra racks out, and the 4 fans but im still curious


I'm pretty sure he just put the HDD on top of the cage without any mounting


----------



## Devildog83

Sounds like me.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> How did you mount without the cage? I remember you posting this earlier but I don't think you explained how you did it. In my case, i'll probably just leave the 2 cages with all the extra racks out, and the 4 fans but im still curious


I used double sided foam tape for the 4th drive as even with the black plastic hdd mounts removed it's still hard for air too get through the hdd cage. i installed the black plastic hdd mount on my 4th drive for cosmetics so it looks like it's mounted correctly.


----------



## f0rteOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PNUT MnM*
> 
> Looking for some good fans for this case and what anyone recommends. Color and/or LED does not matter.
> 
> Have not built my new system yet as I still need to order all the main components in the next few days to week.
> 
> I plan to fill all fan locations except for the side window (which I may eventually mod to have no side holes) and want to keep a positive case pressure. CPU will also be air cooled.
> 
> Will be using a Sunbeamtech PL-RS-6 Rheosmart 6 Fan Controller and will have it setup as follows:
> 
> Front fans (_intake_) behind filter linked to a channel
> Front fans (_intake_) behind HDD cages linked to a channel, however I may remove one of the HDD cages but still want to make sure I have enough fans regardless of which way I go
> Bottom fans (_intake_) linked to a channel
> Top fans (_exhaust_) linked to a channel
> Rear fan (_exhaust_) on its own channel or possibly linked to the top fans on one controller
> The fan controller does give the option of running all the fans via PWM through the controller to the motherboard as well.
> 
> Thank you for any insight/input.


Use a few Thermaltake Thunderblade (AF3002) fans, same airflow as the Corsair fans, for 1/3rd the price. And they are pretty high quality too.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Im still confused. If the fan has to be screwed into the cage, i dont see how you or where you could tape it to since its suspended in the air. Talking about the fan btw, not the hdd racks. Should of mentiond that, I appologize. From my perspective, (the pic) it looks like its just floating.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Im still confused. If the fan has to be screwed into the cage, i dont see how you or where you could tape it to since its suspended in the air. Talking about the fan btw, not the hdd racks. Should of mentiond that, I appologize. From my perspective, (the pic) it looks like its just floating.


the 2 bottom fan mounting holes are attached too the 2 top fan mounting holes on the hdd cage with the long screws that came with the Corsair fans that were attached too the hdd cages. click on the pic and it will enlarge and you can see where the bottom of the fan is attached with screws too the hdd cage.
and i should have said the hard drive is mounted with double sided foam tape, so thats my fault for causing the confusion.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> the 2 bottom fan mounting holes are attached too the 2 top fan mounting holes on the hdd cage with the long screws that came with the Corsair fans that were attached too the hdd cages. click on the pic and it will enlarge and you can see where the bottom of the fan is attached with screws too the hdd cage.
> and i should have said the hard drive is mounted with double sided foam tape, so thats my fault for causing the confusion.


. Ah wow, cant believe I didnt pick ip on that. Its lower too then where it would
be if it were mounted to the cage that is missing. Thanks for clearing it up


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Double post*


----------



## Gavush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I'd tighten those cables a bit more but that'd be my OCD kicking in! Also, sleeved cables if you can, but overall I'd give it a 9/10 if this was the "Rate my Cables" thread!


So.. I did look into sleeving. I almost bought some parachord on the way home today and some heat shrink... but I was running late. So, I re-evaluated. Contemplated the sleeved look. Noticed my roll of fabric harness tape... and two hours later... all cleaned up. And.. it was free. I wasn't going to wrap the sleeved MB extension but while I was handling it the sleeve on one wire came out of the heat shrink and immediately became unraveled.. which was a good thing, because I like it better wrapped. cell-phone pic for now...


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I'd tighten those cables a bit more but that'd be my OCD kicking in! Also, sleeved cables if you can, but overall I'd give it a 9/10 if this was the "Rate my Cables" thread!
> 
> 
> 
> So.. I did look into sleeving. I almost bought some parachord on the way home today and some heat shrink... but I was running late. So, I re-evaluated. Contemplated the sleeved look. Noticed my roll of fabric harness tape... and two hours later... all cleaned up. And.. it was free. I wasn't going to wrap the sleeved MB extension but while I was handling it the sleeve on one wire came out of the heat shrink and immediately became unraveled.. which was a good thing, because I like it better wrapped. cell-phone pic for now...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Looks good for a makeshift sleeving job!







I really wish Corsair would release some case sleevings for their cases... I hate having unsleeved cables like this...


----------



## braindrain

I got this case yesterday for my new build and so far, it's frakking awesome. I mean the attention to detail is great. Went to mount a case fan on the front and I'm wondering how I'm gonna route the cable. No worries, THERE'S A HOLE RIGHT THERE. Haven't seen many cases where they'd think of that.


----------



## Devildog83

Wecome !


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> So.. I did look into sleeving. I almost bought some parachord on the way home today and some heat shrink... but I was running late. So, I re-evaluated. Contemplated the sleeved look. Noticed my roll of fabric harness tape... and two hours later... all cleaned up. And.. it was free. I wasn't going to wrap the sleeved MB extension but while I was handling it the sleeve on one wire came out of the heat shrink and immediately became unraveled.. which was a good thing, because I like it better wrapped. cell-phone pic for now...


Why don't you just get sleeved extensions.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rog1121*
> 
> Finally done with my first loop. First run I ended up forgetting an o-ring on one of the pumps and had to drain the system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a fitting I ended up crossthreading.


love your loop, very good looking but i can see the GPU begging to get into the pool with everyone else








i especially like the dual pumps and their placement.
did you have any difficulties mounting the front RX240 or the top EX360 ? any advice for someone who plans to do a similar thing?
btw, do you think it could be possible to mount o tube res on the front 240 rad? or one of those bitspower tube res which are also a pump (or dual) top? (probably 150 mm or maybe more if i get creative)

additionally, i always wonder when most of you mount your HDDs. (are you using only an SSD?)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally finnished the case but get this, I somehow fried my CPU when I took everything out to cover the PSU and redo the cable management. I installed it the 1st timeand it worked great but was about 3 to 4 degrees higher so I took out the chip cleaned it off and redid the thermal paste. When I put it back in no post. I put my wifes Phenom II quad core and it posted just fine but I reinstalled mine and nothing. At least now I have an exuse to buy the FX 8350. LOL


Beautiful, Simple, Elegant and pretty much Perfect







it's like this case was meant to be done in such black and red accent style and personally i salute what you've done. (add to list: new corsair case mod crush







) i especially love the great look of the little detail of the red carbon fiber under the side panel latches. (btw, do you think you could / should do a full PSU cover (that cover all of the bottom or most of it) in the same style? would you recommend such a thing?)

_
and my main question that torments me for at least a month, any recommendations for a Red Alert 2 theme in the C70? (black case, red accents and WC) i know I've asked this already some time ago but i', still stuck in the main idea of what to do and how. (maybe one of the biggest problem is my pure and otter lack of modding skills)
any suggestions are warmly accepted.







(or should i not risk to much at one go considering this would be my first loop and besides changing my case once it's my first rig)

This club keeps on surprising me and i'm always happy to go in here, so as always thank you OCNers and C70 owners


----------



## braindrain

Speaking of cable sleeving and sleeved extensions. Would these be compatible with a Corsair HX750? The modular cables are cool but the main power cables aren't sleeved all the way and they look out of place.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindrain*
> 
> Speaking of cable sleeving and sleeved extensions. Would these be compatible with a Corsair HX750? The modular cables are cool but the main power cables aren't sleeved all the way and they look out of place.


I believe these are better and you will find what you need, if you notice they are sleeved all the way. No heat shrink.

http://www.moddiy.com/search.php?search_query=corsair+sleeved+HX

For the 24 pin, 8 pin power, and PCIE's you can just get these. I have them in red.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14047/cab-563/Bitfenix_Alchemy_Multisleeve_24-Pin_ATX_Extension_Cable_-_30cm_-_Black_BFA-MSC-24ATX45KK-RP.html


----------



## Gavush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Why don't you just get sleeved extensions.


I looked into it and I'm quite positive 6" extensions were going to be too short - without looking stressed at the very least, especially for the video card... and the longer ones were going to load up the back of the case with unnecessary cable. Also the extensions don't address the end at the power supply, and I wasn't interested in spending that much on it. I have a limited budget having built most of this w/ the christmas and birthday excuse, so spending that much money on something that is purely asthetic doesn't really float my boat. I was thinking parachord which was going to be hard to justify to myself at about $20 for it and heat shrink let alone $30+ for extensions that don't resolve the whole issue. I'm actually quite happy with how it turned out - neat, tight, uniform, minimalistic, and money spent for performance gained was spot on. I'd have done the SATA cables too but I ran out of tape... perhaps I can finagle a nice PSU w/ tax return funds that might actually be worth sleeving.


----------



## braindrain

Unfortunately the only sleeved cables I can find in this country are the Nzxt ones I linked. I found a site selling the BitFenix cables, I'll see if I can find the Corsair ones anywhere.

Just checked the Bitfenix extensions at FrozenCPU... shipping cost more than the cables do. Go figure.


----------



## braindrain

DAMN!! Found the Corsair cables on the same site. They only sell them in packs which don't include the 24 pin (unless you get the AX series cables). The catch? They cost between $83 and $110.


----------



## damstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindrain*
> 
> Speaking of cable sleeving and sleeved extensions. Would these be compatible with a Corsair HX750? The modular cables are cool but the main power cables aren't sleeved all the way and they look out of place.


I'm curious as well as I need some for my
Corsair HX1000.

Never mind person above me answered it thanks!


----------



## damstr

As far as I got last night. Need all my new parts before I can finish it. My XSPC 360 rad wouldn't fit it's too tall. It would fit without fans but not with. Also got 3 Corsair SP fans.

This is what's left that I need that I don't want to use from my old wc build.
360 rad
Res
Pump

I plan on using the EK spin bay res. Also using Mayhems blueberry pastel coolant.


----------



## Scotty99

Corsair almost made this a perfect case, but two large problems:

1. They put holes in the side window, gah! This looks so awful, they should have just given the option of a window or a side mesh like the 600t.
2. Front air filters are harder than most cases to access.

If they fixed these two things, no doubt this would be the case i purchase.


----------



## rog1121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> love your loop, very good looking but i can see the GPU begging to get into the pool with everyone else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i especially like the dual pumps and their placement.
> did you have any difficulties mounting the front RX240 or the top EX360 ? any advice for someone who plans to do a similar thing?
> btw, do you think it could be possible to mount o tube res on the front 240 rad? or one of those bitspower tube res which are also a pump (or dual) top? (probably 150 mm or maybe more if i get creative)
> 
> additionally, i always wonder when most of you mount your HDDs. (are you using only an SSD?)


I had to dremel the bottom of the 5.25 bay in order to fit the RX240 as well as remove the little bar on the 5.25 panel to fit the RX360.


The RX240 actually sits very flush once you fit it though.


For the res you could actually do something like this and since it mounts with 120mm fans you could attach it to the fans on the RX240.

My advice is to check that you have your O-rings on before you run the system because I managed to forget one and ended up with a pump that leaked a little.

Here's how I mounted my SSD's


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Corsair almost made this a perfect case, but two large problems:
> 
> 1. They put holes in the side window, gah! This looks so awful, they should have just given the option of a window or a side mesh like the 600t.
> 2. Front air filters are harder than most cases to access.
> 
> If they fixed these two things, no doubt this would be the case i purchase.


Window problem is easy to fix.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Window problem is easy to fix.


Do you offer window fixing as a service?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

^ Just do it yourself. I plan on doing my tomorrow. There's a guide too if you are really THAT unsure.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> ^ Just do it yourself. I plan on doing my tomorrow. There's a guide too if you are really THAT unsure.


I lack the tools, not the skills.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Not even one power drill? Table saw? Nothing?

That sucks. Maybe just go into a hardware store and ask them to cut the material and drill it for you?


----------



## rog1121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damstr*
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I got last night. Need all my new parts before I can finish it. My XSPC 360 rad wouldn't fit it's too tall. It would fit without fans but not with. Also got 3 Corsair SP fans.
> 
> This is what's left that I need that I don't want to use from my old wc build.
> 360 rad
> Res
> Pump
> 
> I plan on using the EK spin bay res. Also using Mayhems blueberry pastel coolant.


Did you get the RX360 or the EX360? Because there's a way to fit the EX360


----------



## rog1121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> I lack the tools, not the skills.


Lowes can cut it for you, All you need is a drill.


----------



## Gavush

I bought the $10 1/8" sheet of plexiglass type acrylic stuff at Lowes. I forget what it was called specifically.and cut it by scoring it with a xacto and breaking it on the edge of the counter top and used a regular drill bit to carefully make the holes. I cut it out about 1/4" larger than the original so there was lots of meat on the edges so if it did crack (which it did slightly, maybe 1mm a couple of times) it wouldn't be catastrophic. Can't beat it for the price. Get that and a $15 drill at Big Lots or something and a $5 set of bits?


----------



## jlhawn

I took my side panel too my local glass shop and they measured it and cut me a nice 1/8inch thick smoked acrylic and drilled the holes for me for 20 bucks all i had too do was buy the black rubber washers too mount it as the original has tall post on each hole therfore the washers take up that space. they made mine a little bigger so as not too crack when drilling the holes as the original is a injection mold plastic.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

See, there you go. Very simple.

I'd be nice if I could buy smoked acrylic at a local store but i'd doubt they would have it. Besides, the tint is quite intense. I prefer the clear. Can't wait to do it now, so sick of looking at these honeycomb holes.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> See, there you go. Very simple.
> 
> I'd be nice if I could buy smoked acrylic at a local store but i'd doubt they would have it. Besides, the tint is quite intense. I prefer the clear. Can't wait to do it now, so sick of looking at these honeycomb holes.


Lowes had beat up junk thats why i went too a glass shop. they had clear i just wanted smoked, mines not too dark in person.
the first week i had my case i put army green duct tape over the holes and rotated the window 180 so it hid my hard drives.


----------



## MKHunt

Ah, I thought somebody had a router table to profile it so the new window sits flush with the trim. That's what's holding me from doing it. I made a new window for my old 690II but I quickly grew tired of the window not sitting flush. Factory doesn't sit flush, but yeah. Factory acrylic is also really soft. My fingernail marked it.

Oh and RX240 will fit in the front without any cutting. It just takes some cursing and shoving.

You can kind of see it here


----------



## jlhawn

nice looking system MKHunt.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Ah, I thought somebody had a router table to profile it so the new window sits flush with the trim. That's what's holding me from doing it. I made a new window for my old 690II but I quickly grew tired of the window not sitting flush. Factory doesn't sit flush, but yeah. Factory acrylic is also really soft. My fingernail marked it.
> 
> Oh and RX240 will fit in the front without any cutting. It just takes some cursing and shoving.
> 
> You can kind of see it here
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks great! What do you mean it doesn't sit flush?


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Ah, I thought somebody had a router table to profile it so the new window sits flush with the trim. That's what's holding me from doing it. I made a new window for my old 690II but I quickly grew tired of the window not sitting flush. Factory doesn't sit flush, but yeah. Factory acrylic is also really soft. My fingernail marked it.
> 
> Oh and RX240 will fit in the front without any cutting. It just takes some cursing and shoving.
> 
> You can kind of see it here


looks sweet! but dont cook it !!!!


----------



## braindrain

What's the best material to use for a new window? I can get Perspex and Plexiglas here, but which ones? There so many options. Will they all work just as well?


----------



## Gavush

I'm thinking Perspex is what I got from Lowes...


----------



## braindrain

Yeah but what type of Perspex? There way too many different types. I'll just get the cheapest. About 3mm to 4mm should do.


----------



## Gavush

it was 1/8" and was a sheet that was maybe 24x36? Not enough to make two windows. I remember that. While it may not necessarily be the _best_ product you could use it's cheap and functional and looks great installed.. and if you botch it you won't be out much $.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindrain*
> 
> Yeah but what type of Perspex? There way too many different types. I'll just get the cheapest. About 3mm to 4mm should do.


As thick as possible, it will healp with the mounting because of the stand offs built in to the trim/mounting strips. I think acrylic would be the best for scratch's but it cracks easier when drilling. I guess it's a crap shoot.


----------



## Devildog83

WOW!! New Egg has the C70 Arctic White for $80 bucks today only ya'll !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gavush

you beat me to it!!


----------



## damstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rog1121*
> 
> Did you get the RX360 or the EX360? Because there's a way to fit the EX360


I have the RX360 that I ran in my last case which had plenty of room for it. I actually bought a Corsair H100i because it just makes my life easier and I don't plan on watercooling the GPU(s) anytime soon so it seemed pointless to spend $350+ on all new stuff when this will do everything I need and is in one complete sealed package.


----------



## FPSViking

Welp I had a bunch of packages arrive last night.



Wanna know what was inside?





So now that I officially have my C70 can I join the club? Btw this is whats going inside.


----------



## Gavush

looks like Christmas came late! replacing the 09 Nihilm as your main rig?


----------



## FPSViking

Indeed I will be. It will also be the first build I've done for myself that I was able to pick and choose all the parts and buy them all myself. 09 Nihilm was a piece together by my online clan, a few friends, and myself when my Dell XPS m1710 died unexpectedly in 2009. It's been a great computer, but I just really needed/wanted something high-end for a long time. In the last 2 hours I just cloned my SSD onto one of the HDDs in 09 so I could take the SSD out for my new build. I already miss booting to an SSD so much.


----------



## braindrain

$80? For a C70... Damn I'm in the wrong country. I paid about $158 for mine. Stupid exchange rate and import duties.


----------



## braindrain

OK Here some pics. I'll take more once I've cleaned up my desk....after Battlefield 3 finished updating/patching.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Fixed the glass. Give me a minute, im going to upload the pics.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Before (ewwwww)



And here we go....









Just to show you the cuts. Drilled the holes first so I didn't have to worry about it cracking after.



How it looks behind





Finished up, view by it self



Finished product













Looks ******* amazing! I love it. So much cleaner. I bought the acrylic from Rona for 25$, everything else I used at home. 7/32 " bit and dremel to cut the sides. Took my brother and I about 2 hours to do. Really, it took the most time just to setup and checking our marks and measurements. Used all the rubber mounts that came in the little cardboard box inside the case, plus the extra's from the original window.

Man, I love it.


----------



## damstr

Looks great! I'm going to do the window mod eventually. No idea why Corsair thought it would be a good idea to make the window like this. Lmao


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Im glad I just went with the clear, because it can be pretty dark in my room. Also the lighting of my room and just the nature of the case. It looks pretty dark, yet crisp and clear. I hated the other window.


----------



## Devildog83

Great work !


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Thanks







Appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Shikaka

Hey All,

I just put a new MSI 660 in my C70, so i wanted to post some progress pictures, i still need to add another fan onto the HDD Cage so it push / pull!

Here are some pics....


----------



## Shikaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPSViking*
> 
> Welp I had a bunch of packages arrive last night.


That world of warcraft edition looks awesome!


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Love the twin frozer, I was just looking at that exact model an hour ago. Post some temps later on


----------



## MerkageTurk

well looks nice i wanted one but i went for the 800d


----------



## Shikaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Hey guys, this is what happens when you get bored.
> 
> 
> 
> I really want to paint the heat sinks but I am just waiting until I get up the nerve.


I love that, nice work!


----------



## Teejay187

Been working some hours today to mount this as clean as possible. Hope to get it done by tomorrow


----------



## Rangerjr1

im in!


----------



## Gavush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shikaka*
> 
> Hey All,
> 
> I just put a new MSI 660 in my C70, so i wanted to post some progress pictures, i still need to add another fan onto the HDD Cage so it push / pull!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some pics....


I like that cooler... it's more than meets the eye. What sort of ram has LEDs on it? Never seen that before...


----------



## Slaughtahouse

I think crucial ballistix tracer and corsair dominators are LED. Probably other ones on the market but those are the only two I can think of.


----------



## msgclb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> WOW!! New Egg has the C70 Arctic White for $80 bucks today only ya'll !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> you beat me to it!!


When I saw Newegg's promo this morning it was too good to pass up for $80.

I don't know what I'll do with this case but there are many good ideas here to consider.


----------



## FPSViking

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPSViking*
> 
> Welp I had a bunch of packages arrive last night.
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna know what was inside?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now that I officially have my C70 can I join the club? Btw this is whats going inside.






So I thought I'd share more photos since the machine is up and running. There are tons of VERY HIGH Res photos so I'm gonna put most in a spoiler so it doesn't flood everyone's screens.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!































Here's the finished product


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPSViking*
> 
> 
> So I thought I'd share more photos since the machine is up and running. There are tons of VERY HIGH Res photos so I'm gonna put most in a spoiler so it doesn't flood everyone's screens.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the finished product


ROCK ON !!!!!!


----------



## Slaughtahouse

I've never water cooled before but is that a typical fan setup with the rad?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## FPSViking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> I've never water cooled before but is that a typical fan setup with the rad?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Most people do Push through the rad, but one side affect of that is dust builds up on the rad and the only way to clean it off is to take off the fans. I also have enough positive air pressure inside my case that the two fans ontop of the rad pulling air out don't have a problem.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Alright, makes sense. Love the build!


----------



## braindrain

I had the fans on my H100i blowing in from the top but I switched them today. They now blow out of the case. According to Hardware Monitor and Speed Fan temps inside the case are 28°C/30°C and the ambient temp is has been higher lately. Not too worried about dust as all the fans blowing in have filters on them.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindrain*
> 
> I had the fans on my H100i blowing in from the top but I switched them today. They now blow out of the case. According to Hardware Monitor and Speed Fan temps inside the case are 28°C/30°C and the ambient temp is has been higher lately. Not too worried about dust as all the fans blowing in have filters on them.


Yep, pushing out is the best, especially for this case. I sit at 6 to 8c over mother board temps at idle. You can get dust between the fans and radiator but if you take them off every 6 to 8 months and blow them out you will not have an issue I am sure, even with dust filters this should be done. If you use your PC alot like me you should tear it down and clean as much as you can every 6 months anyhow. The PSU included needs to be blown out well because they, if neglected, will build up dust. Even with the filter at the bottom when I took my PSU out to cover it with Carbon fiber it was dusty and I have only had it 3 or 4 months.


----------



## braindrain

Yeah I know what you mean. The HX750 in my Centurion gets pretty clogged. Think I'll get a can of high pressure air and see if that help with cleaning. Otherwise I'll invest in an electric blower.


----------



## f0rteOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPSViking*
> 
> 
> So I thought I'd share more photos since the machine is up and running. There are tons of VERY HIGH Res photos so I'm gonna put most in a spoiler so it doesn't flood everyone's screens.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the finished product


Awesome pics!


----------



## King Nothing

New Member!!

I'm really enjoying this case so far but I got a question......I'm thinking of either doing a custom loop or doing a H100i. The question is, will the tubing length let us mount the H100i in the front or is it too short like the H50. and has anyone tried to move the HDD mounts further toward the PSU so we can mount the drives and have a 240 in front?


----------



## Teejay187

Welcome to the club! I think it will be just too short to mount in the front. Why not use the top? Plenty of space up there









Arctic White C70 arrived yesterday


----------



## King Nothing

Very nice!! Thats what I was thinking about the length as well. I am having a hard time deciding between custom loop or H100i. I had a loop a few years ago with a 120mm and when I switched to the H50 my temps only went up 2-3 degrees and I don't want to do my GPU because I don't want to loose waranty taking off the shrouds (yes I know they make premade GPU with blocks).


----------



## Teejay187

You can fit a 240mm in top and in the front without much trouble in this case. Then you will get much better temps. No pain, no gain


----------



## King Nothing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teejay187*
> 
> You can fit a 240mm in top and in the front without much trouble in this case. Then you will get much better temps. No pain, no gain


+Rep
Thanks, maybe I should be looking at the H110 instead of the H100i......


----------



## RKTGX95

Does anyone have any ideas or suggestions for a either Red Alert (game series, especially the second game) theme in the C70 or maybe a C&C Nod (faction from C&C) one? (yep, still clueless on this)

while i enjoy red alert more, a C&C Nod could be a great thing if Tiberium is incorporated by green uv coolant (it would be a loop)

any ideas from a slight touch to a full theme with mods is highly appreciated. (main guideline to have some red in it)

~(a desperate) RKTGX95


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas or suggestions for a either Red Alert (game series, especially the second game) theme in the C70 or maybe a C&C Nod (faction from C&C) one? (yep, still clueless on this)
> 
> while i enjoy red alert more, a C&C Nod could be a great thing if Tiberium is incorporated by green uv coolant (it would be a loop)
> 
> any ideas from a slight touch to a full theme with mods is highly appreciated. (main guideline to have some red in it)
> 
> ~(a desperate) RKTGX95







Here is a little red. Getting mine ready for the Crosshair V Formula Z


----------



## FPSViking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King Nothing*
> 
> +Rep
> Thanks, maybe I should be looking at the H110 instead of the H100i......



(Remember that if you want to see the full resolution picture click the picture with your middle mouse wheel)

Just did this yesterday, plenty of room for the h100i.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

What kind of temps do you get on the H100i? Im stilling leaning towards getting the xigmatek dark knight II for my build but with the nice window and everything being corsair *for the most part* I feel a tad anxious to get a H100i instead. It's double the cost and it cleans up the system but I can't find clear evidence on performance compared to the air cooler I want to get. Usually its benches against the stock cooler (which is idiotic) or other closed loop systems.


----------



## FPSViking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> What kind of temps do you get on the H100i?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Im stilling leaning towards getting the xigmatek dark knight II for my build but with the nice window and everything being corsair *for the most part* I feel a tad anxious to get a H100i instead. It's double the cost and it cleans up the system but I can't find clear evidence on performance compared to the air cooler I want to get. Usually its benches against the stock cooler (which is idiotic) or other closed loop systems.


Welp I am currently running a 12h Blend test on my 4.5ghz OC with the 3770k and so far my Peak on 1 core is 84c. Though on average my temps are at 64-69(that one hot core). Though I'm sure I'm not efficiently OCing the best.(first time OCing)


----------



## Slaughtahouse

What about at stock clock? Idling and 100% usage? Im doing a 3930k in my build and I still can't decide. It looks like I would be just paying a premium for the corsair name, since it doesn't seem to out perform the enthusiast air coolers.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> What kind of temps do you get on the H100i? Im stilling leaning towards getting the xigmatek dark knight II for my build but with the nice window and everything being corsair *for the most part* I feel a tad anxious to get a H100i instead. It's double the cost and it cleans up the system but I can't find clear evidence on performance compared to the air cooler I want to get. Usually its benches against the stock cooler (which is idiotic) or other closed loop systems.


the dark knight ll is a good choice. I run one.
on my i7 970 6core my max temps are 67c up too 72c. my idle temps are 18c up too 31c.


----------



## Devildog83

I saw a youtube video pitting the H100i against the Noctua D14 and another top end air cooler. The temps were only slightly better until they really pushed them hard, that's when the H100i took over. If you search youtube for H100i vs Noctua you might find this.


----------



## FPSViking

Oh stock clocks? My temps never went above 55c under full load with 90% ram usage. The idles were 3-4c delta temps.


----------



## jlhawn

but the problems with corsair liquid coolers is just too high for my comfort, I even seen a few that leaked and took out motherboards and cpu's, one guy posted picks of his h100i already leaking before he removed it from the corsair box it comes in, was leaking at the block.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Well, there is always that too lol. I doubt the odds are very high for water leakage but yes it's something to consider.

What about the Zalman?

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118074&RandomID=3231517411212619320130203173430


----------



## FPSViking

Yeah, though I took most of those as a grain of salt. Only a small percentage of the overall market that bought the H100i have posted reviews and most people only post because something went wrong rather than all those that had no issues what so ever. It's the same thing that happens with say Halloween. Back when I was a kid my parents just sent me out in a costume from 7pm-1am to go from house to house asking for candy, while now a days people are so freaked out that they drive their kids from house to house and never let them go out alone. It's all caused by our abilities to communicate and see whats happening in other places around the world. Just because a kid was kidnapped during a Halloween 10 states away and it made it on the national news people started getting more cautious. Though before the National News was there the same things happened just not everyone new about them.


----------



## jlhawn

also complaints of pump noise on corsair forums, forgot too mention that. and the pump noise complaints has been ongoing for years now and the new i series did not solve the noise issue it just changed the way it sounds.


----------



## Devildog83

http://www.corsair.com/us/hydro-seriestm-h110-280mm-extreme-performance-liquid-cpu-cooler.html Or maybe this.


----------



## FPSViking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> also complaints of pump noise on corsair forums, forgot too mention that. and the pump noise complaints has been ongoing for years now and the new i series did not solve the noise issue it just changed the way it sounds.


Yeah I read about those, but still got my H100i. I have had no issues with noise what so ever.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/us/hydro-seriestm-h110-280mm-extreme-performance-liquid-cpu-cooler.html Or maybe this.


Woah, never heard of that one. Let me read through that









Gotta see some reviews, guess it just came out. I'll definitively keep my eye on that one. Low noise is a huge bonus.

Found a couple of reviews, both bashed it up a bit.

"If the lack of trimmings on the H90 was essentially fatal, on the H110 it's at most crippling. Not including any allowances of any kind for the fact that the H110 has two PWM fans to run is borderline unacceptable, but the H110 does have at least two advantages against the NZXT Kraken X60: price and fan quality."


----------



## Devildog83

I don't know, I have one and it works great. I think sometimes people are nit pickers. Every pump is going to make some noise, none of them are completely silent and mine I can hear slightly when it's absolutely silent in my mancave. I can't really here it over the fans I have and they are not loud either. If you update the software on these the are just fine and work great. I have to actually be listening for it.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPSViking*
> 
> Yeah I read about those, but still got my H100i. I have had no issues with noise what so ever.


I understand what your saying, I have a AX1200w by corsair and it has so many complaints on their forum but i have had mine for 2.5 years now with not 1 problem. also my corsair mouse works perfect, and of course my C70 is fantastic.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

@jihawn

Do you have a pic of your pc internals? Just want to see how it looks in the case.

I'd go for the Zalman one but I don't want it to be an LED fan. I guess I could just yank it out but still. Unless I can control it somehow.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> @jihawn
> 
> Do you have a pic of your pc internals? Just want to see how it looks in the case.
> 
> I'd go for the Zalman one but I don't want it to be an LED fan. I guess I could just yank it out but still. Unless I can control it somehow.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Oh yea, you are the guy with the fan mounted from the bottom cage. Thanks for the pic


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Oh yea, you are the guy with the fan mounted from the bottom cage. Thanks for the pic


yep but I just took these as I updated, the 2 LED fans are new they are the new Cougars that just came out. I also removed the RAM cooler that had the 2 fans as my ram stays cool and those ram fans were loud.


----------



## Devildog83

The build looks good jlhawn.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> The build looks good jlhawn.


thank you. I am still looking into the carbon fiber vinyl mod that you linked me too.
thanks again for that mod idea I am going too use the black carbon fiber vinyl on mine.








my case is green but my camera made it look black.


----------



## darkvyper

Hey guys, just took the plunge with a new C70 in black!

Since it has arrived before the rest of my parts, I've been messing around inside deciding where I'll be placing fans. Just trying to get some opinions on what you guys have found works best.

Currently I am thinking of doing the obligatory two under the front panel and possibly two on the window, but can't decide which hd cage to remove. Removing the bottom and putting some 120's along the floor seems like I'll get more air into my case, but less directly on the gpu as I'm not sure the air flow thru the upper cage will be great. Wondering what your guy's experiences have been?

Looking forward to build this rig next week! Here's what's going in:
-3770k
-h100i
-z77 sabertooth
-16gb corsair vengeance
-xfx 7970 ghz edition
-1tb wd caviar black
-128gb samsung 840 pro
-seasonic 1050w
-nzxt sentry 2 and hue controllers

Hope I'll have a place here with all your amazing builds!


----------



## jlhawn

it is tough too get air through the hdd cages, i removed my top cage and have 2 120mm Noctuas behind the front cover as intake, then 2 Noctua 140mm on top for exhaust and 1 120mm rear for exhaust, then i mounted a 120mm using the top 2 fan mounting holes on the bottom cage too give air too my 2 GTX 580's. here is a pic. if you click on the pic it will open too a larger view.


----------



## darkvyper

Looks good! How hot do your cards run with your current setup when gaming?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkvyper*
> 
> Looks good! How hot do your cards run with your current setup when gaming?


top card at full load is 68c too 72c, bottom card is 66c too 68c, depends which program I load them with.
they are at 35c and 38c while just on the internet with their fans at 40% but loading them up I have the fans at 85%
as my cards are very close together.
make sure you post pics of yours when finished or even while building it.


----------



## darkvyper

That's pretty good for how close they are...that top card is practically sucking fumes, haha! Yes, I will take plenty of pics. It's my first build after a string of dissappointing "gaming laptops" while I was in college. Time for an upgrade!


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkvyper*
> 
> That's pretty good for how close they are...that top card is practically sucking fumes, haha! Yes, I will take plenty of pics. It's my first build after a string of dissappointing "gaming laptops" while I was in college. Time for an upgrade!


I am sure if i didn't have the one fan pointing at the rear of the cards the top one would get hot enough too fry and egg on.
I too tried a gaming laptop a few years back while also having a gaming tower and I will never buy another gaming laptop.


----------



## Swag

For the military green C70, what do you guys think is the most appropriate or best colored sleeving?


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> For the military green C70, what do you guys think is the most appropriate or best colored sleeving?


yellow---like found on ammo cans lol. that or brown, black, charcoal gray. that'd be my choices anyway


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> For the military green C70, what do you guys think is the most appropriate or best colored sleeving?
> 
> 
> 
> yellow---like found on ammo cans lol. that or brown, black, charcoal gray. that'd be my choices anyway
Click to expand...

Do you mean like the markings on the outside? I have an ammo can that I was able to keep after a day of learning how to shoot and that's the only thing yellow on it so I'm not sure if that's what you're are referring to.


----------



## zoltantroll

Finally got my first build put together so I can show you guys!













It's still a little bit of a work in progress.. I have to replace a few fans and get sleeved VGA cables and put in a fan controller and see if I can find a way to make make My GPUs Blue LEDs green.

Also:
This MOBO is E-ATX. Fits great.

Specs:
i7 3770k @ 4.8GHZ (currently 4.4 cuz I messed up when I installed the waterblock so it gets a little warm when it's at 4.8)
HyperX Beast CL9 Ram @ 1866 MHZ Overclocked to 2133MHZ
Gigabyte G1 Sniper 3
MSI GTX 680 Power Edition (Thought I ordered the lighning ;( didn't see the PE)
Corsair C70
Corsair H100i
Corsair HX 1050 (Was planning on Getting two 680's and overclocking the shiz out of them so I might have to replace this with a smaller one)
Kingston Hyper-X 3K
Seagate 3TB Barracuda
Toshiba 750gb 5400RPM
Lite-on iHas124-04
Sunbeam Rheosmart Fan controller
Rosewill front panel Card reader
7 120mm fans
140mm fan
Firewire card


----------



## darkvyper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoltantroll*
> 
> Finally got mine put together so I can show you guys!


nice! what are you using for lighting? did you have any difficulty getting the fan in on the bottom being that close to the psu cables?


----------



## Gavush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkvyper*
> 
> Since it has arrived before the rest of my parts, I've been messing around inside deciding where I'll be placing fans. Just trying to get some opinions on what you guys have found works best.


for an air-cooled cpu I'm a fan of having the middle cage out... when I visualize the airflow in my mind haing a fan on the bottom feeds the GPUs and the middle cage out feeds the cpu cooler. Since you're water cooling I might leave the bottom cage out instead which might get more air over to the GPUs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*


that's a clean looking build.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoltantroll*
> 
> Finally got my first build put together so I can show you guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's still a little bit of a work in progress.. I have to replace a few fans and get sleeved VGA cables and put in a fan controller and see if I can find a way to make make My GPUs Blue LEDs green.
> 
> Also:
> This MOBO is E-ATX. Fits great.
> 
> Specs:
> i7 3770k @ 4.8GHZ (currently 4.4 cuz I messed up when I installed the waterblock so it gets a little warm when it's at 4.8)
> HyperX Beast CL9 Ram @ 1866 MHZ Overclocked to 2133MHZ
> Gigabyte G1 Sniper 3
> MSI GTX 680 Power Edition (Thought I ordered the lighning ;( didn't see the PE)
> Corsair C70
> Corsair H100i
> Corsair HX 1050 (Was planning on Getting two 680's and overclocking the shiz out of them so I might have to replace this with a smaller one)
> Kingston Hyper-X 3K
> Seagate 3TB Barracuda
> Toshiba 750gb 5400RPM
> Lite-on iHas124-04
> Sunbeam Rheosmart Fan controller
> Rosewill front panel Card reader
> 7 120mm fans
> 140mm fan
> Firewire card


Congrats on the new build! Like the green... not a whole lot of greens around.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

I like the internals. The green is the best match for the military case, im gonna do the same. The only thing i dont like is all the stickers. Looks kiddie. Still, nice build


----------



## Teejay187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> For the military green C70, what do you guys think is the most appropriate or best colored sleeving?


Take a look at my sleeves. Might give you some ideas. Pictures in my sig


----------



## zoltantroll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkvyper*
> 
> nice! what are you using for lighting? did you have any difficulty getting the fan in on the bottom being that close to the psu cables?


I'm using the Nzxt sleeved Led light strip it went up pretty easy but the cord for power is barely long enough to make it to the gromet to plug into the molex. I got the two meter one, it was just a tad long so I put it through the bottom of my HDD cage. With the bottom fan.. it is a 140 mm fan and it only fits because it has 120mm holes also. but one problem is I have to have all of my power cords plugged into the top plugs and I think that they might all be on one rail.


----------



## zoltantroll

Anybody have Ideas on how to make the Blue LEDs green?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoltantroll*
> 
> Anybody have Ideas on how to make the Blue LEDs green?


If you tell me how to make [email protected] into gold, or water into wine. then ill tell you my secret.

incase you didnt get it. you cant...


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoltantroll*
> 
> I'm using the Nzxt sleeved Led light strip it went up pretty easy but the cord for power is barely long enough to make it to the gromet to plug into the molex. I got the two meter one, it was just a tad long so I put it through the bottom of my HDD cage. With the bottom fan.. it is a 140 mm fan and it only fits because it has 120mm holes also. but one problem is I have to have all of my power cords plugged into the top plugs and I think that they might all be on one rail.


That PSU only has 1 12v rail so no matter where you plug them in they are all on 1 rail. It's also twice as much power as you need so I would not even worry.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a little red. Getting mine ready for the Crosshair V Formula Z


i really adore your work with the case, as if Corsair planned this a special version of the C70. while i'm not the huge fan of CF, i love the red touches though i might go on CF or maybe just paint the grey strips. (also, do you think that a full PSU cover that cover all of the bottom area is a good idea?)

And the Crosshair V Formula Z board is kick ass! would totally fit in there (especially if you plan going to the expensive pond of WC since it has a great block)

additionally, any more ideas for this: (any suggestions are accepted, though should be at least close to realistic and possible, and the more the merrier)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas or suggestions for a either Red Alert (game series, especially the second game) theme in the C70 or maybe a C&C Nod (faction from C&C) one? (yep, still clueless on this)
> 
> while i enjoy red alert more, a C&C Nod could be a great thing if Tiberium is incorporated by green uv coolant (it would be a loop)
> 
> any ideas from a slight touch to a full theme with mods is highly appreciated. (main guideline to have some red in it)
> 
> ~(a desperate) RKTGX95


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> i really adore your work with the case, as if Corsair planned this a special version of the C70. while i'm not the huge fan of CF, i love the red touches though i might go on CF or maybe just paint the grey strips. (also, do you think that a full PSU cover that cover all of the bottom area is a good idea?)
> 
> And the Crosshair V Formula Z board is kick ass! would totally fit in there (especially if you plan going to the expensive pond of WC since it has a great block)
> 
> additionally, any more ideas for this: (any suggestions are accepted, though should be at least close to realistic and possible, and the more the merrier)


Thank you, very kind of you. I don't see why you would have to cover the PSU completely but it could be done without interfering with the fans or exhaust. I only have 3 of the flat sides covered, not the whole PSU.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Thank you, very kind of you. I don't see why you would have to cover the PSU completely but it could be done without interfering with the fans or exhaust. I only have 3 of the flat sides covered, not the whole PSU.


just for aesthetic effects. (partially inspired from the Switch 810 Mass Effect 3 mod and some other ones)


----------



## zoltantroll

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> That PSU only has 1 12v rail so no matter where you plug them in they are all on 1 rail. It's also twice as much power as you need so I would not even worry.


Oh ok







I was Planning on getting two 680s and then I changed my mind after I got the PSU... :/ debating on whether or not to return it and get a smaller one..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> If you tell me how to make [email protected] into gold, or water into wine. then ill tell you my secret.
> 
> incase you didnt get it. you cant...


Well obviously there is no way to just change the color, I mean Is there a yellow Laquer/nailpolish/paint/etc that would be safe and effective to put on them?


----------



## zoltantroll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> Congrats on the new build! Like the green... not a whole lot of greens around.


Thanks!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoltantroll*


Oh ok







I was Planning on getting two 680s and then I changed my mind after I got the PSU... :/ debating on whether or not to return it and get a smaller one..

Well obviously there is no way to just change the color, I mean Is there a yellow Laquer/nailpolish/paint/etc that would be safe and effective to put on them?[/quote]

I don't know how efective it would be but since LEDs put out almost no heat I suppose it can be done safely.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Oh ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was Planning on getting two 680s and then I changed my mind after I got the PSU... :/ debating on whether or not to return it and get a smaller one..
> 
> Well obviously there is no way to just change the color, I mean Is there a yellow Laquer/nailpolish/paint/etc that would be safe and effective to put on them?


I don't know how effective it would be but since LEDs put out almost no heat I suppose it can be done safely.[/quote]

That makes sense about the PSU. The only reason I mentioned it is because PSU's generally are the most efficient at 50 to 70 percent load and I don't think your rig gets close unless you are going at full load you might get close to 50, maybe. 2 680's and you would be OK. I have seen a maximus board with a 3930k and 3 x 660 ti's and all powered by an AX 750 with overclocking and worked just fine. I would have gone with a Ax860i or something just to give a little head room there and who knows if it could be run for days or weeks like that. I think if you are not going to add more GPU's an AX/HX 650 or Seasonic 650 X would be plenty.


----------



## Typhrus

I am just going to leave this here again. The album can be found on imgur:



http://imgur.com/kjVw9


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Typhrus*
> 
> Hey Guys, count me in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardware
> 
> Asus Maximus V Formula Motherboard
> Intel i7 3770K
> Kingston HyperX T1 Black 8GB (2pc)
> Corsair AX850 Gold Power Supply
> Asus ROG Xonar Phoebus Sound Card
> Asus GTX 680 DirectCU II TOP Edition (2pc)
> Corsair Vengeance C70 Mid Tower Gaming Case Gunmetal Black
> Corsair Force Series GS 240GB SSD
> Western Digital WD Black 2TB
> 
> Cooling
> Corsair Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition Case Fan (6pc)
> Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition Case Fan (3pc)
> Hardware Labs Black Ice GT Stealth 360
> Hardware Labs Black Ice GT Stealth 120 (2pc)
> EKWB FC680 GTX DCII Acetal + Nickel GPU Waterblock (2pc)
> EKWB Supremacy Acetal + Nickel CPU Waterblock
> EKWB FB Kit Asus M5F Motherboard Waterblock
> EKWB FC680 GTX DCII Backplate (2pc)
> EKWB FC Bridge DUAL Serial 3-Slot CSQ
> Masterkleer 13/10mm UV - RED Tube
> XSPC D5 Dual Bay Reservoir and Pump Combo
> Koolance Fluorescent Red Liquid Coolant
> Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black 3/8 Compression Fitting (9pc)
> Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black Dual Rotary 45 Degree 3/8 Fitting
> Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black Dual Rotary Angle 3/8 Fitting (4pc)
> Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black Triple Rotary 90 Degree Fitting CC4
> Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black Rotary 90 Degree Adapter
> Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black Low-Profile Stop Fitting
> Bitspower T-Block Shining Silver
> Bitspower Matte Black Mini Dual G1/4 Extender (3pc)
> Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black Mini Valve
> 
> Accessories
> Corsair Individually Sleeved Modular Cable Kits - Red Colour
> Bitspower Dual 30cm Cold Cathode Kit UV
> EK Twin 5mm LED Kit - Ultra UV


----------



## Devildog83

Nice, welcome to our world.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Typhrus*
> 
> I am just going to leave this here again. The album can be found on imgur:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/kjVw9
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Typhrus*
> 
> Hey Guys, count me in!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardware
> 
> Asus Maximus V Formula Motherboard
> Intel i7 3770K
> Kingston HyperX T1 Black 8GB (2pc)
> Corsair AX850 Gold Power Supply
> Asus ROG Xonar Phoebus Sound Card
> Asus GTX 680 DirectCU II TOP Edition (2pc)
> Corsair Vengeance C70 Mid Tower Gaming Case Gunmetal Black
> Corsair Force Series GS 240GB SSD
> Western Digital WD Black 2TB
> 
> Cooling
> Corsair Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition Case Fan (6pc)
> Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition Case Fan (3pc)
> Hardware Labs Black Ice GT Stealth 360
> Hardware Labs Black Ice GT Stealth 120 (2pc)
> EKWB FC680 GTX DCII Acetal + Nickel GPU Waterblock (2pc)
> EKWB Supremacy Acetal + Nickel CPU Waterblock
> EKWB FB Kit Asus M5F Motherboard Waterblock
> EKWB FC680 GTX DCII Backplate (2pc)
> EKWB FC Bridge DUAL Serial 3-Slot CSQ
> Masterkleer 13/10mm UV - RED Tube
> XSPC D5 Dual Bay Reservoir and Pump Combo
> Koolance Fluorescent Red Liquid Coolant
> Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black 3/8 Compression Fitting (9pc)
> Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black Dual Rotary 45 Degree 3/8 Fitting
> Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black Dual Rotary Angle 3/8 Fitting (4pc)
> Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black Triple Rotary 90 Degree Fitting CC4
> Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black Rotary 90 Degree Adapter
> Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black Low-Profile Stop Fitting
> Bitspower T-Block Shining Silver
> Bitspower Matte Black Mini Dual G1/4 Extender (3pc)
> Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black Mini Valve
> 
> Accessories
> Corsair Individually Sleeved Modular Cable Kits - Red Colour
> Bitspower Dual 30cm Cold Cathode Kit UV
> EK Twin 5mm LED Kit - Ultra UV
Click to expand...

Hi,

You can add yourself to member list by filling the registration form. The link to registration form can be found in first post.


----------



## omgimsue

Hey guys, I finally got my parts Friday and spend a whole weekend enjoying my newly built PC.

I made the time to take some pictures so here ya go:













I used to NZXT Sentry Mix as a fan controller, unfortunatley, it doesn't go well with the case itself. From a distance it's not noticeable but once you look close, the paint job on the case doesn't blend in with the NZXT one.

Specs:

*CPU:* Intel Core i5 3750K
*CPU Cooler:* Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo
*Motherboard:* MSI Z77A-GD65
*GPU:* XFX Radeon HD 7850
*PSU* OCZ ModXStream Pro 600Watt
*SSD:* Plextor M5S 64GB (Bootup drive)
*HDD:* Western Digital Caviar Blue 500GB
*RAM:* Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2x4)
*Fan Controller:* NZXT Sentry Mix
*Misc:* Bitfenix 8pin Red Extension Cable.
During these couple of months I will add some more fans and extension cables.


----------



## kizwan

I ordered few parts for my watercooling.

EK-FC5870 acetal + nickel
Hardware Labs Black Ice GT Stealth GTS360 - Red

PrimoFlex Advanced LRT 10ft Tubing - 7/16in. ID X 5/8in. OD - Crystal Clear
Monsoon Free Center Compression Fittings, 7/16" x 5/8" Six Pack - Chrome

Cougar Vortex PWM CF-V12HP 120x25mm Silent Fan (5 pieces)
Durelene PVC tubing 7/16in. ID 5/8in. OD by Saint-Gobain

I already has:-
- XSPC Raystorm CPU block
- XSPC D5 pump + dual-bay res
- XSPC EX240 radiator
- XSPC black chrome compression fittings (x6)

I ordered two sets of tubing because one of them is for backup. The Black Ice GTS360 radiator is red, I know but seller here don't want to re-stock them. I don't have much choice. Let see how the red radiator blend in my casing.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I ordered few parts for my watercooling.
> 
> EK-FC5870 acetal + nickel
> Hardware Labs Black Ice GT Stealth GTS360 - Red
> 
> PrimoFlex Advanced LRT 10ft Tubing - 7/16in. ID X 5/8in. OD - Crystal Clear
> Monsoon Free Center Compression Fittings, 7/16" x 5/8" Six Pack - Chrome
> 
> Cougar Vortex PWM CF-V12HP 120x25mm Silent Fan (5 pieces)
> Durelene PVC tubing 7/16in. ID 5/8in. OD by Saint-Gobain
> 
> I already has:-
> - XSPC Raystorm CPU block
> - XSPC D5 pump + dual-bay res
> - XSPC EX240 radiator
> - XSPC black chrome compression fittings (x6)
> 
> I ordered two sets of tubing because one of them is for backup. The Black Ice GTS360 radiator is red, I know but seller here don't want to re-stock them. I don't have much choice. Let see how the red radiator blend in my casing.


How much did all of the cost you?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omgimsue*
> 
> Hey guys, I finally got my parts Friday and spend a whole weekend enjoying my newly built PC.
> 
> I made the time to take some pictures so here ya go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to NZXT Sentry Mix as a fan controller, unfortunatley, it doesn't go well with the case itself. From a distance it's not noticeable but once you look close, the paint job on the case doesn't blend in with the NZXT one.
> 
> Specs:
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5 3750K
> *CPU Cooler:* Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo
> *Motherboard:* MSI Z77A-GD65
> *GPU:* XFX Radeon HD 7850
> *PSU* OCZ ModXStream Pro 600Watt
> *SSD:* Plextor M5S 64GB (Bootup drive)
> *HDD:* Western Digital Caviar Blue 500GB
> *RAM:* Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2x4)
> *Fan Controller:* NZXT Sentry Mix
> *Misc:* Bitfenix 8pin Red Extension Cable.
> During these couple of months I will add some more fans and extension cables.


Looks really nice. The fan controller blends fairly well. At least you have a black case, I love the military theme of mine but anything I put in the bay would look like an eye sore without some custom paint job.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> How much did all of the cost you?


Around ~ $ 385, excluding shipping.

If including the XSPC wc parts, around ~ $ 671.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Around ~ $ 385, excluding shipping.
> 
> If including the XSPC wc parts, around ~ $ 671.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I was going to get XSPC EX360 radiator but thankfully I remember your previous post. EX360 is 35.5mm height while Koolance CU1020V 360mm is 30mm height. Do you think EX360 can fit without removing the metal bar behind the front panel?


Sorry I didn't reply, been real busy.

But yeah you'd have to remove it and the GTS is a good radiator. Interested to see how it fits in! The bar it self is actually really good and helps hold the radiator up, just means you'll need to use six screws to mount the radiator when you do it and hopefully that's enough.

While I been gone I re-did my GTX 690 C70 and my GTX 680 4GB SLI C70 both with the 360mm up top and 240mm at front. Ones rocking Coolermaster Excalibur's and the other Cougar Vortex fans. Had to re-do all my tubing, was stained a pasty mint green, which isn't good. They turned out like this:


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*


A picture is worth a thousand words.

But honestly, I didn't get what that picture represents or means.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Sorry I didn't reply, been real busy.
> 
> But yeah you'd have to remove it and the GTS is a good radiator. Interested to see how it fits in! The bar it self is actually really good and helps hold the radiator up, just means you'll need to use six screws to mount the radiator when you do it and hopefully that's enough.
> 
> While I been gone I re-did my GTX 690 C70 and my GTX 680 4GB SLI C70 both with the 360mm up top and 240mm at front. Ones rocking Coolermaster Excalibur's and the other Cougar Vortex fans. Had to re-do all my tubing, was stained a pasty mint green, which isn't good. They turned out like this:


Yeah, can't wait to get all parts & start doing it.

Your loop look great though. I also want to get one of those quick disconnect coupling.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

I was blown away by the cost lol, couldnt find the best pic to represent that


----------



## Gavush

Black C70 is on sale @ newegg for $30 off AND $20 off w/ promo code cmptupgrd2 ends 2/11 AND there's also a $20 rebate. so she's $69.99 - that's a total of *50% off*. (after you wait for the rebate.... mine took a month - not bad so far as rebates go)


----------



## Devildog83

Nice WC rig. Should keep everything nice and chilly.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> Black C70 is on sale @ newegg for $30 off AND $20 off w/ promo code cmptupgrd2 ends 2/11 AND there's also a $20 rebate. so she's $69.99 - that's a total of *50% off*. (after you wait for the rebate.... mine took a month - not bad so far as rebates go)


I bought mine when they had the same deal. It's a steal. Got my rebate in 3 weeks plus 10 off of the H100i and 20 more off of my wifes CX500 PSU.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> I was blown away by the cost lol, couldnt find the best pic to represent that


Oh, I see.







The cost actually including international shipping because the tubes, Cougar Vortex fans & Monsoon compression fittings are ordered from US (PPC & Sidewinder). The "excluding shipping" actually meant the domestic shipping.


----------



## Gavush

oh, also the corsair M60 mouse is on sale with $20 coupon code and $15 rebate card, so it's 50% off too. I'd love to have one of those but I drive lefty.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> A picture is worth a thousand words.
> 
> But honestly, I didn't get what that picture represents or means.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, can't wait to get all parts & start doing it.
> 
> Your loop look great though. I also want to get one of those quick disconnect coupling.


A must for filling and draining the loop for sure, with zero drops of spills. Get the koolance extreme flow disconnects.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> I was blown away by the cost lol, couldnt find the best pic to represent that


how could anyone not remember the is it live or is it Memorex comercials. (god i must be old)


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> how could anyone not remember the is it live or is it Memorex comercials. (god i must be old)


jlhawn do you remember the breaking of the wine glass with a high C note? I think it was Ella Fitzgerald.

Ok, yes I am old too.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> jlhawn do you remember the breaking of the wine glass with a high C note? I think it was Ella Fitzgerald.
> 
> Ok, yes I am old too.


yes I do remember that one now that you mention it.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> yes I do remember that one now that you mention it.


Originally Posted by Devildog83

jlhawn do you remember the breaking of the wine glass with a high C note? I think it was Ella Fitzgerald.

Ok, yes I am old too.

by the way I saw you liked my idea of a new color for the C70 i posted on corsair forums.


----------



## maineiacsmoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> how could anyone not remember the is it live or is it Memorex comercials. (god i must be old)


Actually, I thought that was the ad for Maxell tapes...lol


----------



## maineiacsmoker

Well, boys and girls, I have more parts coming that will complement my new build. I already have:

Corsair Vengeance c70
Intel 330 120 GB SSD
Western Digital 500 GB HDD
Lite-On DVD-RW
Sythe Kama-Meter Fan Controller
MSI Twin-Frozr GTS 250 Video Card

Ordered and will arrive Thursday or Friday:

AsRock Z77 Extreme 6 Motherboard
Intel Core-i3 2100 Processor
Silverstone Strider Plus ST50F-P 500w PSU
Corsair Vengeance LP 8GB (2x4GB) SDRAM - Blue
Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus CPU Cooler

Should be a pretty good upgrade from my Phenom 945 build that I plan to turn into a home server. And yes, I know I went low on processor, but I plan to upgrade in the future, money is a little tight at the moment.


----------



## Swag

My Corsair Sleeved Cables arrived for my C70 Military Green.


----------



## FPSViking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> My Corsair Sleeved Cables arrived for my C70 Military Green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Mine also arrived today. I will be putting them in my case later this week.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPSViking*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> My Corsair Sleeved Cables arrived for my C70 Military Green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine also arrived today. I will be putting them in my case later this week.
Click to expand...

What color did you get?


----------



## FPSViking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> What color did you get?


Same ones to go with my setup.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPSViking*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> What color did you get?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same ones to go with my setup.
Click to expand...

Is that the H100i? I heard they still have the pump problem, I sold my H100 (normal one) for $80 and picked up a D14 for only $40.







Brand new D14! Also, I wonder if the red cables will look good in the Military Green...


----------



## FPSViking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Is that the H100i? I heard they still have the pump problem, I sold my H100 (normal one) for $80 and picked up a D14 for only $40.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brand new D14! Also, I wonder if the red cables will look good in the Military Green...


Yup thats the H100i. I heard the noise from the pump maybe 3 times now. Wasn't very loud and since I often wear my headphones I don't hear it if it happens more often and my Fiancee is semi hard of hearing so she never noticed it lol. I have my fans hooked up to the motherboard so its only the pump noise. It performs so great though. 4.5ghz OC on the 3770k and it never gets above 75-80c full load Prime95.


----------



## braindrain

What fans are you guys using in the H100i and how are you controlling them? Was just going to get 4 SP120's but I read that the Corsair Link/Pump link thing wont control them. Might get a fan controller anyway but I'd just like to check.


----------



## Hemi177

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindrain*
> 
> What fans are you guys using in the H100i and how are you controlling them? Was just going to get 4 SP120's but I read that the Corsair Link/Pump link thing wont control them. Might get a fan controller anyway but I'd just like to check.


I've been hearing that Corsair's link software was kind of clumsy to use. A fan controller would save you any possible headaches getting the pump/link to control them in addition to being able to do more than 4 (Assuming the fan controller you buy can)


----------



## Rangerjr1

My rig!


----------



## FPSViking

I'm currently using 2 SP120 Performance plugged into the Mobo rather than the Link.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maineiacsmoker*
> 
> Actually, I thought that was the ad for Maxell tapes...lol


you know i think your right. but i'm not sure anymore it was so long ago. the memorex one said, Is it live or is it Memorex. not sure what the Maxell comercial said.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindrain*
> 
> What fans are you guys using in the H100i and how are you controlling them? Was just going to get 4 SP120's but I read that the Corsair Link/Pump link thing wont control them. Might get a fan controller anyway but I'd just like to check.


The corsair link will indeed control SP 120's, there has been new link firmware updates and will continue to be more. If you run the fans at the lowest setting there used to be noise issues but firmware updates have cured most of that just up 1 level to balanced and it has no issues anyway. The only issue I have is because I have a 990x AMD mobo it doesn't show the correct CPU temp, new update for this coming, which makes no difference to me because the AI software that comes with the mobo works great in conjunction with the link when I want to monitor I have both open at the same time and there is nothing I can't see or control. I encourage anyone with Corsair parts, case, cooling, memory, PSU's and so on to sign up for the corsair support forums. Anything you need to know you can find here. This is the link to the cooling forum. http://forum.corsair.com/v3/forumdisplay.php?f=155. Besides this is what it looks like. Pretty cool.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 
> 
> My rig!


Nice and clean. I just can't get over the size of the air coolers today. Your sig says you have a Sabertooth mobo but who could tell? That beautiful board is completely covered up. I know it's just me and my opinion, but I really like to see more of the components and that's why I have the H100i. I will be getting the Crosshair V soon and would never cover it up.


----------



## braindrain

LOL I read a post on the Corsair forums today about the H100i and Corsair Link not reading AMD chips properly and I thought "Wonder if that Devildog is the same as the OCN Devildog.". As for the huge aircoolers, I tend to agree that they block the view of most the components. I also worry about the stress that much weight is putting on the motherboard. At the same time when someone looks in your rig and see's a massive cooler they are usually awed. They are impressive to look at, although that'a usually all you can look at.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindrain*
> 
> LOL I read a post on the Corsair forums today about the H100i and Corsair Link not reading AMD chips properly and I thought "Wonder if that Devildog is the same as the OCN Devildog.". As for the huge aircoolers, I tend to agree that they block the view of most the components. I also worry about the stress that much weight is putting on the motherboard. At the same time when someone looks in your rig and see's a massive cooler they are usually awed. They are impressive to look at, although that'a usually all you can look at.


Yep that's me. I agree with you about the stress on the board and that they look impressive and that that's all you can see.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Nice and clean. I just can't get over the size of the air coolers today. Your sig says you have a Sabertooth mobo but who could tell? That beautiful board is completely covered up. I know it's just me and my opinion, but I really like to see more of the components and that's why I have the H100i. I will be getting the Crosshair V soon and would never cover it up.


You dont like my air cooler







?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> You dont like my air cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


No I do like it, I just would love to see that sabertooth board more. It's just me though.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> No I do like it, I just would love to see that *sabertooth board more*. It's just me though.


I got yer back man.


----------



## braindrain

Nice. Makes me wonder if I should bite the bullet and order a full water cooling system. Just wish the exchange rate was better. Also wonder what customs will charge. Either way, I need some fan guards.


----------



## Teejay187

Do some serious planning before you buy a custom loop. When you got the plans straight, just order. It will be worth it


----------



## Hemi177

Has anyone here had problems with their cable management clips snapping? I only had the 24-pin under it, and when I went to close it, it just broke. 2 others did that too, don't know if I'm not closing it right or?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HemiRoR*
> 
> Has anyone here had problems with their cable management clips snapping? I only had the 24-pin under it, and when I went to close it, it just broke. 2 others did that too, don't know if I'm not closing it right or?


yes i had 1 break under my 24pin. bummer. I am using black zip-ties now which work just fine. those plastic clips don't hold very much wire anyway, I have a corsair ax1200 psu and my 24 pin cable is big and with cables for 2 GTX 580's all of my cables were a tough fit back there too begin with.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HemiRoR*
> 
> Has anyone here had problems with their cable management clips snapping? I only had the 24-pin under it, and when I went to close it, it just broke. 2 others did that too, don't know if I'm not closing it right or?


You must be careful, there are 2 steps to the end that anchors the clip to the case and if you aren't using the last step it will be too short and break. I know this info is late, sorry. If you go to the Corsair forum for the C70 and ask for RAM GUY's help he may be able to get Corsair to send you some or at least tell you how to buy them. http://forum.corsair.com/v3/forumdisplay.php?f=189 Ckick here.


----------



## King Nothing

Just finished the window. Now looking out for some cool decals


----------



## Devildog83

As you can see mine hold a mass of cables just fine.


----------



## Devildog83

Nice Job on that window.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see mine hold a mass of cables just fine.


my cables fit good it's just if you run 2 graphics cards that need 6 and 8 pin power cables on each card it gets a little tight back there. and yes corsair will send new clips if you do a online rma, they sent me some clips for free.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> my cables fit good it's just if you run 2 graphics cards that need 6 and 8 pin power cables on each card it gets a little tight back there. and yes corsair will send new clips if you do a online rma, they sent me some clips for free.


Cool. Mine is a little tight too because of the extensions for the 24 and 8 pin power and PCIE. It gives me a lot of calble to hide too. I know what you mean.


----------



## rog1121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> I got yer back man.


You should move your RAM DIMMS over to the next channel, better performance that way


----------



## kizwan

First part arrived today. It's EK-FC5870 waterblock. Supposed to be extinct now but I'm lucky to get one. It's heavy. Radiator probably tomorrow.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> I got yer back man.


That looks sweet. Do the fans in that covered board really help? I have seen it a few times and always wondered.


----------



## Devildog83

OK Kizwan looks like too much fun.


----------



## f0rteOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> I got yer back man.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## msgclb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> Anyway here's my C70


I've now got my C70 and I'd like to know how you added a rad to the hdd cage.

My PSU is over 7" long and adding a 240 rad to the bottom looks real tight.

I do have plenty of room to stand up a 240 rad as in the above image.

Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> OK Kizwan looks like too much fun.


Anything wrong with that? Yes I do excited doing custom water cooling in C70.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I got yer back man.


Wow! That look nice.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> That looks sweet. Do the fans in that covered board really help? I have seen it a few times and always wondered.


Wouldn't know, they're still in the box.


----------



## Devildog83

Don't blame you a bit kizwan, I would love to try but I need to get up the nevre. I will start an intel build after I finnish this one and might go WC on that. I will be looking for advise by the way.


----------



## kizwan

I'm also nervous to be honest.


----------



## Hemi177

Did you somehow screw the rad in that is on the hdd cages, through them? From the inside of it? Curious how you managed that as I want to try watercooling in my C70.


----------



## braindrain

To the people asking about mounting a radiator to the hard drive cage. I did some experimenting. If you use a long threaded screw, like the one's that come with the C70, you can screw through the holes from inside the cage so that the screws go through the fan holes into the radiator. I might actually try that some time when I get bored.


----------



## Hemi177

Also, would anyone happen to know the dimensions of the side window? I'd like to pick up some new acrylic to replace the stock stuff with the ugly fan grills.


----------



## Teejay187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindrain*
> 
> To the people asking about mounting a radiator to the hard drive cage. I did some experimenting. If you use a long threaded screw, like the one's that come with the C70, you can screw through the holes from inside the cage so that the screws go through the fan holes into the radiator. I might actually try that some time when I get bored.


I did this to mount a second cage together with the existing. Just make sure to make the threads allign and that the rad has the same thread diameter.


----------



## braindrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HemiRoR*
> 
> Also, would anyone happen to know the dimensions of the side window? I'd like to pick up some new acrylic to replace the stock stuff with the ugly fan grills.


A member of the group made this file. Should tell you everything you need to know.

C70Window.pdf 91k .pdf file

Alternatively you can read this. http://www.overclock.net/t/1305591/m-o-d-military-grade/30


----------



## Teejay187

Jet fans


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msgclb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> Anyway here's my C70
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've now got my C70 and I'd like to know how you added a rad to the hdd cage.
> 
> My PSU is over 7" long and adding a 240 rad to the bottom looks real tight.
> 
> I do have plenty of room to stand up a 240 rad as in the above image.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give me.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HemiRoR*
> 
> Did you somehow screw the rad in that is on the hdd cages, through them? From the inside of it? Curious how you managed that as I want to try watercooling in my C70.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindrain*
> 
> To the people asking about mounting a radiator to the hard drive cage. I did some experimenting. If you use a long threaded screw, like the one's that come with the C70, you can screw through the holes from inside the cage so that the screws go through the fan holes into the radiator. I might actually try that some time when I get bored.


^ This.

Before that you will need to widen the holes that are already on the HDD cage so that the threaded screws can go through.

It was PITA to tighten the screws since there's no space for a screw driver.


Spoiler: I used these :p


----------



## Devildog83

Those are cool Teejay. I saw them before I think in a previuos post of yours. Where or how did you get those.


----------



## Teejay187

I found them here: LINKY


----------



## Bill Owen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teejay187*
> 
> Jet fans


got any more pics?.... Private message them to me


----------



## braindrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> ^ This.
> 
> Before that you will need to widen the holes that are already on the HDD cage so that the threaded screws can go through.
> 
> It was PITA to tighten the screws since there's no space for a screw driver.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I used these :p


I guess the Swiftech rad has larger screw holes than the Corsair H100i. If it was me I would have drilled them out a bit, or widened them your way, with the cage outside the case first. Over here you can get a screw driver that's about 2 inches long, or an adjustable screwdriver that turns 90 degrees. Thread most of the screw through by hand, then put the fan over them, then line up the holes on the rad. Shouldn't take more than a few turns to tighten them.


----------



## captvizcenzo

Yeah. The screw thread on my rads are not that easy to be tighten by hand though.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HemiRoR*
> 
> Also, would anyone happen to know the dimensions of the side window? I'd like to pick up some new acrylic to replace the stock stuff with the ugly fan grills.


grab a 18" x 24" sheet. Its the smallest sheet you can buy I believe anyways.

I think its 30 by 34 cm *dont quote me on that* so around 11x12 inches? Some where in that ball park.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

I gotta question to ask you guys. Well, basically my budget ran a bit dry so I can't do the X79 system that I wanted (ASRock extreme6 and 3930k) so im moving over to an 1155 socket cpu for now. I grabbed a 3570k but im not sure which mobo to get. Im thinking of just grabbing the ASRock z77 variant of the extreme6. I'd do the Asus Sabertooth but it doesn't support 2133 ram. What gives?


----------



## kizwan

If you still want X79, can you consider cheaper CPU for now, 3820?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> I gotta question to ask you guys. Well, basically my budget ran a bit dry so I can't do the X79 system that I wanted (ASRock extreme6 and 3930k) so im moving over to an 1155 socket cpu for now. I grabbed a 3570k but im not sure which mobo to get. Im thinking of just grabbing the ASRock z77 variant of the extreme6. I'd do the Asus Sabertooth but it doesn't support 2133 ram. What gives?


The The Asrock Z77 extreme 6 you can get for $160 doesn't seem like a bad deal, I do like Asus motherboards though. A maximus V would be the one but they are aound $350.

http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?p=MB-Z77EX6&c=pw&hash=664egewBqK0hjOrWoHS8eRarSfuUNnzW4YxWSq%2BYeYsXUeiDIgvj%2BmLm6Fr%2F3o3LuRu42Ropg%2FjD4Tma1Ce0UqNx1qhakJ%2F5l4X5w%2FKZBp9UtNhuTiXjlBd1zIMh


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> The The Asrock Z77 extreme 6 you can get for $160 doesn't seem like a bad deal, I do like Asus motherboards though. A maximus V would be the one but they are aound $350.
> 
> http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?p=MB-Z77EX6&c=pw&hash=664egewBqK0hjOrWoHS8eRarSfuUNnzW4YxWSq%2BYeYsXUeiDIgvj%2BmLm6Fr%2F3o3LuRu42Ropg%2FjD4Tma1Ce0UqNx1qhakJ%2F5l4X5w%2FKZBp9UtNhuTiXjlBd1zIMh


Defeats the purpose, because its only a temporary solution. Just curious to why the Asus sabertooth is so popular, I can't see the value. Is it just because it looks "cool" that everyone goes for it? Overclocking more stable? idk.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> If you still want X79, can you consider cheaper CPU for now, 3820?


Its 600 without shipping and 13% tax. So 700. With the cpu I just bought, and the asrock, its 460 with taxes and everything included. I have a friend who wants to do a build when hes out of school in the summer so I already told him I would sell him the i5 with the mobo for 300$.

I might hold off till Ivy bridge E comes out anyways now.

I guess i'll just go with the extreme6 then. Funny thing, it total it costs 469$ and I have 467$ left in my budget. It just works!


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Also, can I smoothly transition my windows from my new build on this 1155 board to a 2011 board later this year? I want to make sure all my CAD and windows licenses don't get ****ed


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Its 600 without shipping and 13% tax. So 700. With the cpu I just bought, and the asrock, its 460 with taxes and everything included. I have a friend who wants to do a build when hes out of school in the summer so I already told him I would sell him the i5 with the mobo for 300$.
> 
> I might hold off till Ivy bridge E comes out anyways now.
> 
> I guess i'll just go with the extreme6 then. Funny thing, it total it costs 469$ and I have 467$ left in my budget. It just works!


Look like good investment. Asrock Z77 Extreme 6 is a good board. You can use the remaining budget for SSD or good cooling system or both.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Also, can I smoothly transition my windows from my new build on this 1155 board to a 2011 board later this year? I want to make sure all my CAD and windows licenses don't get ****ed


I don't think so. CAD license tied to hardware if I'm not mistaken. Once activated you can't activated it in another computer.

For windows license, I think there should be no problem if you have retail version not OEM.

EDIT: typo


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Oh I already have everything else

Case

250gb samsung 840 ssd

kingston 2133 4x4gb ram

xigmatek dark knight II cpu cooler (which should arrive tomorrow)

hx 850 psu

now I have i5 3570k

The other thing I have to pick up is the 660ti. Which i'll get Sunday when my cc statement rolls over. Everything else will be paid for and then i'll have the month and a half to pay off the 660ti.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I don't think so. CAD license tied to hardware if I'm not mistaken. Once activated you can't activated it in another computer.
> 
> For windows license, I think there should be no problem if you have retail version not OEM.
> EDIT: typo


Well the CAD licenses are student versions so if not, I guess i'll just contact Autodesk. As for the Windows key, how do you get a non-oem package? I have a package that I bought off a friend, "win 8 64 bit english 1pk dsp oei". I pulled this off the MS website

_Can I transfer the software to another computer or user? You may transfer the software to another computer that belongs to you. You may also transfer the software (together with the license) to a computer owned by someone else if a) you are the first licensed user of the software and b) the new user agrees to the terms of this agreement. To make that transfer, you must transfer the original media, the certificate of authenticity, the product key and the proof of purchase directly to that other person, without retaining any copies of the software. You may use the backup copy we allow you to make or the media that the software came on to transfer the software. Anytime you transfer the software to a new computer, you must remove the software from the prior computer. You may not transfer the software to share licenses between computers. You may transfer Get Genuine Windows software, Pro Pack or Media Center Pack software only together with the licensed computer._

Hopefully im good.


----------



## kizwan

Retail version is what you usually find at a store. You can transfer the license to another computer. The box is look like this:-


OEM version much cheaper but it tied to the first computer you activated. You can't transfer the license to another computer. The box look like this:-


If you don't know which version your Windows is, there is a way to check but I don't have the procedure with me. I'm sure you can find it.


----------



## braindrain

Well I did a window. Not 100% perfect but I'd don't think its all bad.


Best thing is that it was cheap. 5mm Plexi cut to the exact size cost $7.45. For that price I might just do it again.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> I gotta question to ask you guys. Well, basically my budget ran a bit dry so I can't do the X79 system that I wanted (ASRock extreme6 and 3930k) so im moving over to an 1155 socket cpu for now. I grabbed a 3570k but im not sure which mobo to get. Im thinking of just grabbing the ASRock z77 variant of the extreme6. I'd do the Asus Sabertooth but it doesn't support 2133 ram. What gives?


I am running 2133 on my sabertooth..... (in XMP, too. though the manual multiplier is there as well. I'm pretty sure than an ivy cpu can do 2400 on this board.)

2133MHz 9-11-10-27 1.5V

ETA: I switched motherboard, RAM, and cooling components on my rig while Windows 8 Pro was installed. When I booted it up, it went through a "Setting Up New Hardware" boot screen then reactivated itself no problemo. The CAD licences are the ones that might give you hassle.

ETA2: Though my Solidworks 2012 Student and Matlab installs were fine with the switch.


----------



## msgclb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> Before that you will need to widen the holes that are already on the HDD cage so that the threaded screws can go through.
> 
> It was PITA to tighten the screws since there's no space for a screw driver.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindrain*
> 
> I guess the Swiftech rad has larger screw holes than the Corsair H100i. If it was me I would have drilled them out a bit, or widened them your way, with the cage outside the case first. Over here you can get a screw driver that's about 2 inches long, or an adjustable screwdriver that turns 90 degrees. Thread most of the screw through by hand, then put the fan over them, then line up the holes on the rad. Shouldn't take more than a few turns to tighten them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> Yeah. The screw thread on my rads are not that easy to be tighten by hand though.


With my XSPC EX240 I first tried to use the fan screws that came with it but when you go thru the cage they will just barely catch the threads on the rad. I need 3 screws that another 1/8" longer.

I next attached the rad to the cage using 3 shorter screws that I believe are 6/32 x 1/4. There is room for a screwdriver if it's about 3 1/2" long and I have one.

I put the screws in until they were flat on the outside and then wrestled the rad, cage and screws until they all started and then tighten them with my short screwdriver.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Retail version is what you usually find at a store. You can transfer the license to another computer. The box is look like this:-
> 
> OEM version much cheaper but it tied to the first computer you activated. You can't transfer the license to another computer. The box look like this:-
> 
> If you don't know which version your Windows is, there is a way to check but I don't have the procedure with me. I'm sure you can find it.


Well according to the OEM package (I have that slip with the disk) I can transfer it over to a new pc when I wipe the old one. So I should be fine.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> I am running 2133 on my sabertooth..... (in XMP, too. though the manual multiplier is there as well. I'm pretty sure than an ivy cpu can do 2400 on this board.)
> 
> 2133MHz 9-11-10-27 1.5V
> 
> ETA: I switched motherboard, RAM, and cooling components on my rig while Windows 8 Pro was installed. When I booted it up, it went through a "Setting Up New Hardware" boot screen then reactivated itself no problemo. The CAD licences are the ones that might give you hassle.
> 
> ETA2: Though my Solidworks 2012 Student and Matlab installs were fine with the switch.


Alright, sounds good. I'll still go with the ASRock but I just don't understand why they advertise it with up to 1866. Anyways, thanks for the feedback. Im sure AutoCAD and Revit will be ok since they're both student.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Well according to the OEM package (I have that slip with the disk) I can transfer it over to a new pc when I wipe the old one. So I should be fine.


OK. Then it's not OEM version. You have Retail probably.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Well its the slip but for a "system builder". I went to the link on the back of the slip, and it said what I quoted on the previous page.

http://personaluselicense.windows.com/en-US/default.aspx

So yea, it should all work out


----------



## kizwan

Yeah, shouldn't be any problem.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

One last question, the board only has 3 fan connecters and 2 cpu fan connectors. I have 5 case fans right now without cpu fan (so 6). Whats the best way to hook it up? Do i need a splitter cable? I dont even think that the fans that are against the front grill will even reach the mobo anyways.

Do I need something like this? http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=8_128&item_id=045724


----------



## King Nothing

I moved my cage to the top and put the GT's on the bottom. Temps dropped by 2 degrees. I thin my H50 is on it's last leg.


----------



## King Nothing

http://www.corsair.com/us/power-supply-units/psu-accessories-1.html

AX Series sleeved kits are on SALE! Just ordered me a white set.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> One last question, the board only has 3 fan connecters and 2 cpu fan connectors. I have 5 case fans right now without cpu fan (so 6). Whats the best way to hook it up? Do i need a splitter cable? I dont even think that the fans that are against the front grill will even reach the mobo anyways.
> 
> Do I need something like this? http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=8_128&item_id=045724


I think better hook up all fans to fan controller.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindrain*
> 
> Well I did a window. Not 100% perfect but I'd don't think its all bad.
> 
> 
> Best thing is that it was cheap. 5mm Plexi cut to the exact size cost $7.45. For that price I might just do it again.


looks perfect too me and less then what mine cost me.


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msgclb*
> 
> With my XSPC EX240 I first tried to use the fan screws that came with it but when you go thru the cage they will just barely catch the threads on the rad. I need 3 screws that another 1/8" longer.
> 
> I next attached the rad to the cage using 3 shorter screws that I believe are 6/32 x 1/4. There is room for a screwdriver if it's about 3 1/2" long and I have one.
> I put the screws in until they were flat on the outside and then wrestled the rad, cage and screws until they all started and then tighten them with my short screwdriver.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


My rad is hanging on 3 screws only.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I think better hook up all fans to fan controller.


... the cable I linked, would that work? I don't have the money for the controller.


----------



## braindrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> looks perfect too me and less then what mine cost me.


Thanks. I was actually shocked at how cheap it was. Next time I think I'll use thinner Plexi, that stuff is hard to drill through.


----------



## Devildog83

For many moons I pondered what to do with the extra holes on the top of this case. Here is what I came up with. What do ya'll think?


----------



## Gavush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> For many moons I pondered what to do with the extra holes on the top of this case. Here is what I came up with
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> What do ya'll think?


The first step to recovery is admitting you have a problem. (seriously though) - if you dig it - rock it.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> The first step to recovery is admitting you have a problem. (seriously though) - if you dig it - rock it.


How did you know I was an alchohlic?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> ... the cable I linked, would that work? I don't have the money for the controller.


Oh, I see. Yes you can I think. The product feature:-
_"Connect 4 PWM fans to your mainboard�s CPU socket with direct power supply from PSU. "_

The fans will be powered directly from PSU. So, there shouldn't be any problem.

Of course, the best way is using fan controller. I think you can find cheap fan controller.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> For many moons I pondered what to do with the extra holes on the top of this case. Here is what I came up with.
> What do ya'll think?


Look nice. I wonder if it look nicer with red carbon fiber vinyl sticker.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Do you just have endless sheets of the carbon fiber vinyl? LOL

Looks good.I thought you would of done a red trim around the holes to match the front and window.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Oh, I see. Yes you can I think. The product feature:-
> _"Connect 4 PWM fans to your mainboard�s CPU socket with direct power supply from PSU. "_
> 
> The fans will be powered directly from PSU. So, there shouldn't be any problem.
> 
> Of course, the best way is using fan controller. I think you can find cheap fan controller.


Alright thanks. Well, yea I could find one cheap but I rather do it through the w/e software comes with my mobo. I want to keep the clean look in the front.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Alright thanks. Well, yea I could find one cheap but I rather do it through the w/e software comes with my mobo. I want to keep the clean look in the front.


carefull with the motherboard fan control software, not sure what board your getting but my asus fan xpert software would shut down all my fans it was controlling every week. I would have too remove the software and reinstall it every time it did this so i got rid of it and all my case fans run at max speed now and my bios controls my cpu fan and my 2 intake fans and 1 of my 3 exhaust fans.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Do you just have endless sheets of the carbon fiber vinyl? LOL
> 
> Looks good.I thought you would of done a red trim around the holes to match the front and window.


Thanks, I didn't want to over-do the red. The stuff comes in 12" by 60" rolls. As you can see I get a little bored and play around with it.


----------



## erzu

Well I just got my c70 in black finally and my individually sleeved cables from corsair in blue. I was thinking on painting/powder coating my case a different color. Has anyone done it successfully or is it a bad idea?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Thanks, I didn't want to over-do the red. The stuff comes in 12" by 60" rolls. As you can see I get a little bored and play around with it.


Yea I understand. Even the red right now is a little to much for my taste, but if you did it as a border around the holes uptop, the same width as the trim elsewhere, it might of looked good








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> carefull with the motherboard fan control software, not sure what board your getting but my asus fan xpert software would shut down all my fans it was controlling every week. I would have too remove the software and reinstall it every time it did this so i got rid of it and all my case fans run at max speed now and my bios controls my cpu fan and my 2 intake fans and 1 of my 3 exhaust fans.


That's pretty ******ed lol

My brother has the px79pro and the program is Asus suite II (I thing), works great for him. I've never seen problems with it.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Wanted to go out and get my board yesterday but man, the weather was nuts! Anyone get affected by the storm? Im in ontario and we probably got 40cms (around 16"s) of snow. I was expecting my cpu cooler to come in too but I dont blame the purolator truck for not coming lol. I guess I have to wait till monday for it... ughhhh unless they ship on saturday's, which I doubt.


----------



## maineiacsmoker

Hey guys, Just finished the assembly on my new rig. Very happy with it. What I can't figure out is why my old rig is still in my signature. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Wanted to go out and get my board yesterday but man, the weather was nuts! Anyone get affected by the storm? Im in ontario and we probably got 40cms (around 16"s) of snow. I was expecting my cpu cooler to come in too but I dont blame the purolator truck for not coming lol. I guess I have to wait till monday for it... ughhhh unless they ship on saturday's, which I doubt.


WOW, would old man winter like leave already. I want sunshine and warm temp soon.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> WOW, would old man winter like leave already. I want sunshine and warm temp soon.


Did you change it?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Did you change it?


Just click on your name, go to edit profile scroll down click on your rig and at the bottom delete it. Then enter the new rig. You can have more than 1 if you want.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> WOW, would old man winter like leave already. I want sunshine and warm temp soon.


Nah I love the winter. Snow and cold is the best; it's in my blood!


----------



## braindrain

It's "nice and hot" over here at the moment. Not sure who likes it less, me or my rigs.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

To put it into perspective...

This was the night just as the storm started...


and this is what it looked like when I woke up.


2 and a half hours later, ah yea.


even after the cleaning the drive way, we got another 3 or 4"s. IT JUST WONT STOP


----------



## Shikaka

Hey All,

I have a question about spray painting the grey plastic surround of the window, i know nothing about painting so sorry if this is a noob question, but do i just spray paint direct onto the grey plastic? or do i need to use an undercoat first?

Cheers


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shikaka*
> 
> Hey All,
> 
> I have a question about spray painting the grey plastic surround of the window, i know nothing about painting so sorry if this is a noob question, but do i just spray paint direct onto the grey plastic? or do i need to use an undercoat first?
> 
> Cheers


Take them all out and go side to side. No need for primer or anything like that. Give it a few LIGHT coats and it will be good.

Don't just hold it down going back in forth either. Go left to right, let go of the trigger, then start over. Or go right to left, doesnt matter. Just dont hold it down when you change directions so it isn't thicker on the ends. Nice even coats.


----------



## Gavush

you might try using krylon fuzion which is for plastic specifically.


----------



## Shikaka

So its best to do a light even coat, and then do the same again once the first coat has dried?

Good job i asked because i was just gonna hold down the nozzle and cover the whole bit in one go lol


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Yea its better lol

It's probably not necessary to be "professional" with these little strips of plastic, but that is the best way to do it.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> you might try using krylon fuzion which is for plastic specifically.


Lots of this. Krylon really works super well on plastic with light coats.


----------



## Phillychuck

Greetings, got my C70 a few days ago and think I got the wires about as good as I can manage! No mods, but my first with cable management holes. My main issues were, and most due to the CX600 cabling, the heat shrink they use around the connectors is also glued and every rigid, which made it harder or impossible to bend in tighter spots, like around the hard drives. I actually cut some off because I wanted less tension on the hard drive plugs. The EPS cable would have made it through the grommet, but I couldn't bend it at all to plug it in, so your talking 2" of the cable just has to be straight in. I know its a bottom feeder PSU, but it was in the budget I had at the time and wanted a name brand.

Here are pics:


----------



## Devildog83

Welcome PhillyChuck!! Not bad for a noob on cable magement. I have been working on getting mine right for months.


----------



## Phillychuck

Thanks  I used to try my best with my Antec 300, but had no holes to go behind the the tray. The USB3 header and the position of the power connectors on the 660ti make it hard to tidy up that area :-(.


----------



## The Rev AJ

Hey everyone!

I'm going to add a liquid cooler to cool one of my gpu's. Where would be the best place to put the radiator in my c70 case? I was thinking on the clear plastic panel or on the top of the case...or maybe as the rear exhaust?

Thoughts?


----------



## zoltantroll

Got my 650 yesterday and put it in. It fits way easier and it has enough juice for overclocking everything just fine.


I need to put some time into my cable management but I haven't really had too much lately.



Awake mode lights:


Sleep Mode Lights: (Aka lights that I can't turn off when the computer is on.)


Awake and sleep referring to me, not the computer.

Front of the case:



For some reason when the flash was on it made the noctua fans really show through the grill.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Rev AJ*
> 
> Hey everyone!
> 
> I'm going to add a liquid cooler to cool one of my gpu's. Where would be the best place to put the radiator in my c70 case? I was thinking on the clear plastic panel or on the top of the case...or maybe as the rear exhaust?
> 
> Thoughts?


Lot's of choices, the front of the lower hard drive bay, the bottom of the case, with a 212 I wouldn't put it in the rear. I assume you are talking about a 120 mm cooler. The top might be too far to run to the hoses to the GPU I couldn't say unless I knew what kind you are getting. An H80i might fit.


----------



## Devildog83

Wow, now that's green.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phillychuck*
> 
> Thanks  I used to try my best with my Antec 300, but had no holes to go behind the the tray. The USB3 header and the position of the power connectors on the 660ti make it hard to tidy up that area :-(.


I am a little strange but sometimes I just sit and look at mine trying to figure out what I could do to get mine better. I think the only answer to that is a modular PSU. It's on my short list. I saw this and started drooling,http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151121. Alas Valentines day is the comming week and it's not in the budget and it's only on sale today.


----------



## The Rev AJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Lot's of choices, the front of the lower hard drive bay, the bottom of the case, with a 212 I wouldn't put it in the rear. I assume you are talking about a 120 mm cooler. The top might be too far to run to the hoses to the GPU I couldn't say unless I knew what kind you are getting. An H80i might fit.


It's a Zalman LQ-310 (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118134). Hardware secrets apparently loved the damn thing more than the h100 (http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Zalman-LQ310-CPU-Cooler-Review/1697/7) so I got one.
It uses a 120mm like you said and it has a fair bit of length on the hoses to the rad. I have it outside the case with just the pump running to test it for leaks (it's my first liquid cooler and I guess I'm just paranoid).

I currently have two fans in front of the hd bays blowing into the case. Would I want to ditch both and just have the rad blowing out?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phillychuck*
> 
> Greetings, got my C70 a few days ago and think I got the wires about as good as I can manage! No mods, but my first with cable management holes. My main issues were, and most due to the CX600 cabling, the heat shrink they use around the connectors is also glued and every rigid, which made it harder or impossible to bend in tighter spots, like around the hard drives. I actually cut some off because I wanted less tension on the hard drive plugs. The EPS cable would have made it through the grommet, but I couldn't bend it at all to plug it in, so your talking 2" of the cable just has to be straight in. I know its a bottom feeder PSU, but it was in the budget I had at the time and wanted a name brand.
> 
> Here are pics:


Hi,

Welcome to the club! That's look good. I have the little brother, the CX500 in my other casing & it worked great. Cable management take time & yours doesn't look bad.

Look like you can hide the CPU fans cable at the back. If you want, run the cable at the back of the motherboard tray. You can use the top hole.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Rev AJ*
> 
> It's a Zalman LQ-310 (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118134). Hardware secrets apparently loved the damn thing more than the h100 (http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Zalman-LQ310-CPU-Cooler-Review/1697/7) so I got one.
> It uses a 120mm like you said and it has a fair bit of length on the hoses to the rad. I have it outside the case with just the pump running to test it for leaks (it's my first liquid cooler and I guess I'm just paranoid).
> 
> I currently have two fans in front of the hd bays blowing into the case. Would I want to ditch both and just have the rad blowing out?


I recommend the front always intake. You can move the two fans from HDD cages to the front cover. Also if you put on the bottom or on the HDD cage, configure the radiator fan to intake. Leave the rear fan as exhaust.


----------



## The Rev AJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I recommend the front always intake. You can move the two fans from HDD cages to the front cover. Also if you put on the bottom or on the HDD cage, configure the radiator fan to intake. Leave the rear fan as exhaust.


Thanks!

I already have my fans on the front cover instead of the cage.
If the rad is bringing air into the case, won't that heat up the whole case?


----------



## DannyBoy2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gahstly*
> 
> Picked up a NZXT Kraken x60 to replace my H100, I got it for a great price from someone local who does reviews. Dropped my temps 3c and that's with the fans @ 1000RPM, can barely hear them. 5 months of ownership and still loving the C70.


Did you have to do any modifications to fit it? Also, is there enough space for a push pull setup with 25mm thick fans?

BTW, your rig looks EPIC in these pictures.


----------



## RB Snake

Finally got around to upgrading the fans on my C70. To Bitfenix Spectre pros. They're completely silent to my hearing, and the 680 is running at least 6-7c cooler. I'll be grabbing an H100i and a 3570k this week, I've heard the fans that come with are pretty good but is it worth upgrading them?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Rev AJ*
> 
> If the rad is bringing air into the case, won't that heat up the whole case?


That's why you need exhaust fan at the back. What do you have up top? I think if you have fan(s) up top works as exhaust too, then it would create nice airflow. Don't worry with the hot air dumped by the rad, the intakes fans on the front will help. Basically air come in from the front & bottom, then air go out at the back & up top.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RB Snake*
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got around to upgrading the fans on my C70. To Bitfenix Spectre pros. They're completely silent to my hearing, and the 680 is running at least 6-7c cooler. I'll be grabbing an H100i and a 3570k this week, I've heard the fans that come with are pretty good but is it worth upgrading them?


If they are run at full speed they get loud but you should never have to get that high. Mine are at balanced and the only time they have ever gone higher is when I boot up and then right back down to balanced. There are quieter fans but not much in performance.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Rev AJ*
> 
> It's a Zalman LQ-310 (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118134). Hardware secrets apparently loved the damn thing more than the h100 (http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Zalman-LQ310-CPU-Cooler-Review/1697/7) so I got one.
> It uses a 120mm like you said and it has a fair bit of length on the hoses to the rad. I have it outside the case with just the pump running to test it for leaks (it's my first liquid cooler and I guess I'm just paranoid).
> 
> I currently have two fans in front of the hd bays blowing into the case. Would I want to ditch both and just have the rad blowing out?


No don't ditch them. Move them behind the front panel or if you have already have some there use them for the radiatop and keep the top one. I am going to get a 7970 and my plan is keep the 2 fans behind the front panel and install an H80i to the bottom hard drive cage for the GPU in pull with a bottom 120 for intake. So I would end up with 2 120's up front, a 120 for the radiator and a 120 for bottom between the psu and Radiator, I would have one more on the top HDD cage if it did not get in the way of GPU. It's just my plan but I want to keep the good air flow of this case and install the radiator so it can reach the GPU without any problem. Like kizwan said this case has great airflow with front/bottom intake to top/rear exhaust and I try to keep balanced to so the intake filters help with that. Everyone has different stuff and different tastes so you ultimately have to decide but that's how I am doing it.


----------



## FPSViking

Thought I'd post another picture of my setup now that my fiancee when and got me two new monitors for an early valentines gift. I'm so lucky.


----------



## The Rev AJ

Thanks for the help Kizwan and Devildog. +rep


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPSViking*
> 
> Thought I'd post another picture of my setup now that my fiancee when and got me two new monitors for an early valentines gift. I'm so lucky.


Yep, she's a keeper.


----------



## Mcdoorknob

Hi guys, it is my first time posting here and my first time water cooling. I need some help regarding laying out my loop. I had a few ideas but I'm wondering if you guys have any better. I have a Laing d5 pump, and am planning on getting a mcres micro rev 2 reservoir. I quickly looked at some water cooled c70's but I don't know if they would work out with me. Hopefully I won't have to buy any 90 degree barbs or anything but I accept I may have to. I posted a quick picture I took with my phone. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Got my temporary rig finally setup. Just waiting on my Dark knight II cpu cooler and tomorrow i'll go out and by my 660ti.

I'll make sure to post some pics tomorrow night.

edit: Im gonna have to take off my stock cooler tomorrow and grab some paste too, any specific paste you guys recommend or its basically all the same crap?


----------



## jlhawn

well lots will tell you arctic silver 5 which i have tried and it's not all that, I have been using Cooler Master ThermalFusion 400 and it is fantastic, and it does not need a setup time like arctic silver 5 before you get your best temps, on my dark knight i put one rice grain size on each heat pipe as this way works best with direct touch heatsinks, when i install non direct touch i put a rice grain size of paste on the cpu, I learned both of these ways from a video on Intels web-site


----------



## Slaughtahouse

So you are applying the grease to the 3 exposed heat pipes on the bottom of the cooler itself and not the cpu? Interesting. First time doing this so this is good to hear.

Just searched the website of the the store im going to. Does not have the TermalFusion according to the website. I guess I'll just roll with the arctic silver. Do you have the link to the video's that you are referring too?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> So you are applying the grease to the 3 exposed heat pipes on the bottom of the cooler itself and not the cpu? Interesting. First time doing this so this is good to hear.
> 
> Just searched the website of the the store im going to. Does not have the TermalFusion according to the website. I guess I'll just roll with the arctic silver. Do you have the link to the video's that you are referring too?


yes for direct touch heat pipes i only put paste on the pipes as I read that not all direct touch coolers will be perfectly flat between the heat pipes which can cause the paste not too spread if it is put on the cpu vs on the pipes. for fun I tried both ways on mine and it made a 2c difference and then when i removed the heatsink 2 heatspipes has 100% coverage and 1 heatpipe had about 50% coverage compaired too the other 2 pipes.
and yes arctic silve 5 is good but you won't see your best temps for about 24 hours so in the past when i used arctic i would run prime 95 for about 30 mins only just too warm things up, i also do that before removing a heatsink that has arctic so as too warm up the paste so you don't damage the cpu when removing it, I read that on arctic silvers tech support as a guy complained too them that their product damaged his cpu when he removed his heatsink and they asked him if he removed it when the paste was cold as they said thats why it was stuck so bad. its been so long since i saw the intel videos but its at intel.com and then they have a instruction section under cpu's and that has the video for heatsink paste instructions. i also have lots of tech friends at Intel as my wife has worked there for 18 years, for awhile in Oregon and then she has been at the one in Dupont Washington since 1996.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Alright, thanks for the tips. I just put on my stock cpu cooler yesterday so I doubt it will be stuck. Even so, I'll give it some loving warmth by punishing it with prime95 lol!

I'll update the entire pc build tomorrow too and let you know the differences in temps. Here are my pitiful temps with the crappy cooler.

Running at 4.2ghz





5 minutes of testing. 93 is so bad! ahahahahaa


----------



## jlhawn

yeah boy thats hot at 93. I also twist the cooler when i remove it left and right twist on it as i pull it up.
I learn lots of good stuff from my friends at intel.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Well yea, I wasn't planning on just yanking it out. As long as you use common sense, you won't damage anything. Again, thanks for the tips.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Well yea, I wasn't planning on just yanking it out. As long as you use common sense, you won't damage anything. Again, thanks for the tips.


didn't think you would but when i read that guys rant too the tech on arctics site i had too laugh, what the hell was he doing using a winch too pull it off? he said it tore the top cover off his cpu!!
so i like too tell people about him.


----------



## Joecore

Hello, everyone! I'm about to join the club in the next week or two, so I've been browsing the interwebz when I stumbled upon this glorious thread! I must say, I've read all 154 pages and almost all of you have some really amazing rigs! I'm going to be a first time builder and I have some questions before I finalize my build.

Let me start with a little background. I plan on building this PC primarily for gaming and livestreaming (via XSplit), but I'll also play around in Photoshop a little, just for fun. And then there's the other everyday uses such as browsing, watching videos, listening to music, etc. I live about 15 minutes from a Microcenter, so I'm going to get some sweet deals on parts. I'm going to go with the Gunmetal Black case and I will initially air cool the system with a CM Hyper 212 EVO, but I want to overclock the CPU (and possibly the GPU), so later down the road, I plan to build a custom water loop. I want to light up my rig with blue LEDs (all of my peripherals are black with blue LEDs or accents), so I will probably go with those nifty LED strips with the remote control I had seen earlier in this thread. I'll probably get 2-6 blue LED fans to mount in the case (front, top, and rear) and possibly replace the stock fan on the EVO with 2 more. Oh, and I already have a guy working on creating a new clear acrylic window to replace the horrible stock one. Below is a list of the guts I intend to fill the case with:

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler ($29.99 @ Microcenter)
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($144.99 @ Microcenter)
*Memory:* Crucial Ballistix sport 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($64.99 @ Microcenter)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($99.99 @ Microcenter)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 128GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($114.99 @ Microcenter)
*Video Card:* MSI Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card ($289.99 @ Microcenter)
*Case:* Corsair C70 Gunmetal Black (Black) ATX Mid Tower Case ($99.99 @ Microcenter)
*Power Supply:* Corsair Professional 750W 80 PLUS Silver Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($139.99 @ Microcenter)
*Optical Drive:* Lite-On iHAS124-04 DVD/CD Writer ($17.99 @ Microcenter)
*WiFi Card:* TP-LINK Wireless N PCI Card ($24.99 @ Microcenter)
*Total:* $1,326.36
_(Prices include taxes and rebates when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-02-10 20:54 EST-0500)_

So here are my primary questions/concerns for you savvy, experienced folks.

While I have listed that I intend to get an i7-3770k, I could save nearly $90 by going with the i5-3570k. It's only $189.99, but it will also knock $50 off of the mobo price. But, on the other hand, the i7 is SO cheap at that price... I'm kind of torn with what I should do. Will I get that much more performance out of the i7 with my needs? Or will I not even notice it? Is it just smarter in general to go with the i7? Please, any insight would be wonderful.
Fans! I want to add some LED fans, and from what I've read, I think I'll either go with the Thermaltake Thunderbolts or the BitFenix Spectres for the case fans. But which should I choose to replace the 2 fans on my EVO? Also, how should I go about controlling all of these fans (i.e. which should I let the mobo control and which should I run at full blast)? Should I truly invest in a front panel fan controller? So many options, and as I said, I'm new to this.

Sorry for the immense wall of text, but I'm really excited to get into this... I thank anyone in advance for any info/input/suggestions/criticizims. And keep doing what y'all are doing. Wonderful stuff here!


----------



## braindrain

Maybe my math is bad because I just woke up but if the 3770k costs $229.99 and the 3570k costs $189.99 that's only a $30 saving not $90. I'd say get the 3770k. Heck if the 3770k didn't cost $130 more over here I would've bought it.

I have a Hyper 212 Plus on my AMD rig, older brother of the EVO. Best fans to use are CM Blademasters, not fancy and no LED's but they work well. I've wired both fans to the CPU fan header but that's only because I couldn't find a y splitter here.

EDIT: Seems the Hyper 212 EVO doesn't ship with Blademasters like the 212 Plus did. The fan looks like a CM XtraFlo 120. Looks like a decent fan for tower coolers, and it has an LED version too.


----------



## jlhawn

go for the i7. i5 is enough for gaming but if your going too use any photo or video editing programs the i7 is better, i run a i7 as i have programs that will use it.
i just bought 2 of these fans the other day, they are a new model from Cougar and they are nice.
I know you will buy somewhere else but this is where i got them and its a link with good info.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553012&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&PageSize=10&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&IsFeedbackTab=true#scrollFullInfo


----------



## msgclb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msgclb*


I discovered that I had a PSU that was about 6 1/2" long so I installed my EX240 on the bottom of the case and went from what's shown above to this.



It will be a couple of days before I can continue with this phase of my C70 build.


----------



## Joecore

Thanks for the quick replies








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindrain*
> 
> Maybe my math is bad because I just woke up but if the 3770k costs $229.99 and the 3570k costs $189.99 that's only a $30 saving not $90.


$229 - $189 = $40, plus $50 off of the price of the motherboard when you buy an i5 (or an i3, but eff that...) = $90
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> go for the i7. i5 is enough for gaming but if your going too use any photo or video editing programs the i7 is better, i run a i7 as i have programs that will use it.
> i just bought 2 of these fans the other day, they are a new model from Cougar and they are nice.


Well, as it stands, I don't really do a whole lot of photo or video editing (aside from playing in Photoshop to make sigs and wallpapers), however with this new build, nothing would be standing in my way except for top-tier software... And those fans look nice, but they seem a little expensive. Are you recommending them as case fans or as heat-sink fans?


----------



## jlhawn

per the manufacturer those fans will work good for heatsinks and as case fans, i bought 2, 1 for exhaust and 1 is mounted inside my case for my 2 GTX 580 graphics cards, but i did install 1 for a friend on his xigmatek dark knight heatsink and it is way quieter then the fan that came with it and his cpu temp dropped 3c so i might get another for my heatsink as it's the same and all my exposed fans i like blue led lights and my hidden fans are Noctuas which i have 2 behind the front cover and 2 on top.


----------



## Joecore

Cool, thanks! +Rep for the advice!

Your rig looks nice. Mine will look pretty similar, I think, aside from the 2nd GPU and the extra drives. Thinking about getting blue sleeved cable extensions as accents to the black and blue theme, too...


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joecore*
> 
> Cool, thanks! +Rep for the advice!
> 
> Your rig looks nice. Mine will look pretty similar, I think, aside from the 2nd GPU and the extra drives. Thinking about getting blue sleeved cable extensions as accents to the black and blue theme, too...


thank you.

yes i think the blue sleeved cables will look good.
have fun with your build and keep us posted and put some pics up for us.


----------



## Devildog83

Looking forward to another C70 owner joining the club. Progress picks are encouraged.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joecore*
> 
> Cool, thanks! +Rep for the advice!
> 
> Your rig looks nice. Mine will look pretty similar, I think, aside from the 2nd GPU and the extra drives. Thinking about getting blue sleeved cable extensions as accents to the black and blue theme, too...


Black and blue should look nice. I like the BitFenix alchomy sleeved extensions because the are sleeved all the way to the plug. No ugly heat shrink. If you get the HX 750 you posted I think you can get a kit from them.


----------



## Joecore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Black and blue should look nice. I like the BitFenix alchomy sleeved extensions because the are sleeved all the way to the plug. No ugly heat shrink. If you get the HX 750 you posted I think you can get a kit from them.


I see what you mean about the Alchemy sleeves. They look very, very nice. Not to mention the Corsair's sleeved bundle doesn't include a 24-pin cable.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joecore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Black and blue should look nice. I like the BitFenix alchomy sleeved extensions because the are sleeved all the way to the plug. No ugly heat shrink. If you get the HX 750 you posted I think you can get a kit from them.
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you mean about the Alchemy sleeves. They look very, very nice. Not to mention the Corsair's sleeved bundle doesn't include a 24-pin cable.
Click to expand...

The AX-series bundle includes the 24-pin. The HX or TX-series bundles do not because they are not modular for the 24-pin and 8-pin. I recently bought the Corsair Sleeved bundle for the AX-series and I assure you they do include the 24-pin.







Here is a picture of all the cables laid out, they look amazing!


----------



## Joecore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> The AX-series bundle includes the 24-pin. The HX or TX-series bundles do not because they are not modular for the 24-pin and 8-pin. I recently bought the Corsair Sleeved bundle for the AX-series and I assure you they do include the 24-pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of all the cables laid out, they look amazing!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


They do look very nice. Yes, I know that the HX series is only semi-modular. I guess what I wanted was just an extension for the end that goes into the mobo. And if I went that route, the rest of my cables would need to match (dat OCD







). Thanks for the heads-up, though. I could still go with the Corsairs, I'd just need to pick up the AX bundle, leaving me plenty of spare cables for future endeavors


----------



## oats2012

Added a bitfenix alchemy blue 60 cm strip to the front panel. I zip tied it to the 3 struts on the inside (left, right, bottom). Don't really know what the point was but just wanted to try the product lol. they are pretty bright i think and definately a good blue.

changed my front fans out to cougar 120 mm votex hydro bearings from the cheaper versions i had. They blow good air! unfortunately my nzxt hue died with a load pop like 5 minutes after finishing all that ( pc is 100% fine so not the psu)







started the rma but dont think itll be worht it, so may just have to buy another since its just the controller i think thats blew not the leds.

but anyway let me know what yall think of the front lighting


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joecore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> The AX-series bundle includes the 24-pin. The HX or TX-series bundles do not because they are not modular for the 24-pin and 8-pin. I recently bought the Corsair Sleeved bundle for the AX-series and I assure you they do include the 24-pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of all the cables laid out, they look amazing!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They do look very nice. Yes, I know that the HX series is only semi-modular. I guess what I wanted was just an extension for the end that goes into the mobo. And if I went that route, the rest of my cables would need to match (dat OCD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Thanks for the heads-up, though. I could still go with the Corsairs, I'd just need to pick up the AX bundle, leaving me plenty of spare cables for future endeavors
Click to expand...

If you really are OCD like me, then I'd definitely recommend picking up an AX-series PSU and then buy the AX-series sleeved cables bundle. This is the best way for your system to look amazing and perfect! This or buying a different fully-modular PSU and sleeve yourself. Also a note before you go on doing something dumb, you CANNOT use the Corsair sleeved bundle on any other PSU brand! The PSU connectors that go into the PSU are only compatible with the appropriate Corsair PSU line.







Yea, the HX/TX series are only semi-modular, the 24-pin and 8-pin are the ones not modular on those lines.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: oats2012
> 
> 
> 
> Added a bitfenix alchemy blue 60 cm strip to the front panel. I zip tied it to the 3 struts on the inside (left, right, bottom). Don't really know what the point was but just wanted to try the product lol. they are pretty bright i think and definately a good blue.
> 
> changed my front fans out to cougar 120 mm votex hydro bearings from the cheaper versions i had. They blow good air! unfortunately my nzxt hue died with a load pop like 5 minutes after finishing all that ( pc is 100% fine so not the psu)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> started the rma but dont think itll be worht it, so may just have to buy another since its just the controller i think thats blew not the leds.
> 
> but anyway let me know what yall think of the front lighting


Looks very nice even in the dark, I have been following your build log since it was very interesting from the beginning!









Is it possible for you to take brand new photos of the rig?


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Looks very nice even in the dark, I have been following your build log since it was very interesting from the beginning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible for you to take brand new photos of the rig?


Thanks! sorry it was all in the dark I didnt think it'd be visible very well with the light on. Yes this weekend I'll try to take pictures of the rig with my actual digital camera and not the GS3 phone camera lol.

I need to read through the thread on here about how to take rig pics first though to make sure they come out semi decent.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Looks very nice even in the dark, I have been following your build log since it was very interesting from the beginning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible for you to take brand new photos of the rig?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! sorry it was all in the dark I didnt think it'd be visible very well with the light on. Yes this weekend I'll try to take pictures of the rig with my actual digital camera and not the GS3 phone camera lol.
> 
> I need to read through the thread on here about how to take rig pics first though to make sure they come out semi decent.
Click to expand...

From how I take all my photos, not just for my PC, I use my DLSR with a lighting kit. I also use a pure white environment and if I do use flash, I point my flash upwards and it reflects it from the ceiling having an overcast effect.


----------



## Joecore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> Added a bitfenix alchemy blue 60 cm strip to the front panel. I zip tied it to the 3 struts on the inside (left, right, bottom). Don't really know what the point was but just wanted to try the product lol. they are pretty bright i think and definately a good blue.
> 
> changed my front fans out to cougar 120 mm votex hydro bearings from the cheaper versions i had. They blow good air! unfortunately my nzxt hue died with a load pop like 5 minutes after finishing all that ( pc is 100% fine so not the psu)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> started the rma but dont think itll be worht it, so may just have to buy another since its just the controller i think thats blew not the leds.
> 
> but anyway let me know what yall think of the front lighting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks cool. Stands apart from the standard LED-Fan look. I like it a lot


----------



## Joecore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> If you really are OCD like me, then I'd definitely recommend picking up an AX-series PSU and then buy the AX-series sleeved cables bundle. This is the best way for your system to look amazing and perfect! This or buying a different fully-modular PSU and sleeve yourself. Also a note before you go on doing something dumb, you CANNOT use the Corsair sleeved bundle on any other PSU brand! The PSU connectors that go into the PSU are only compatible with the appropriate Corsair PSU line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, the HX/TX series are only semi-modular, the 24-pin and 8-pin are the ones not modular on those lines.


I really like the AX line but it's sticking it's head out of my budget by just a smidge. I think I can live with an HX750 for the time. But I agree with you, the AX with full sleeves is a beauty!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joecore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> If you really are OCD like me, then I'd definitely recommend picking up an AX-series PSU and then buy the AX-series sleeved cables bundle. This is the best way for your system to look amazing and perfect! This or buying a different fully-modular PSU and sleeve yourself. Also a note before you go on doing something dumb, you CANNOT use the Corsair sleeved bundle on any other PSU brand! The PSU connectors that go into the PSU are only compatible with the appropriate Corsair PSU line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, the HX/TX series are only semi-modular, the 24-pin and 8-pin are the ones not modular on those lines.
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the AX line but it's sticking it's head out of my budget by just a smidge. I think I can live with an HX750 for the time. But I agree with you, the AX with full sleeves is a beauty!
Click to expand...

Not sure if you have stated this already but if you don't mind getting down and dirty, you could always sleeve the 24-pin and 8-pin on the HX, just take it apart. It is a bit tricky because the first time I sleeved a non-modular PSU, it took me a loooong time, probably 3 weekends.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joecore*
> 
> I really like the AX line but it's sticking it's head out of my budget by just a smidge. I think I can live with an HX750 for the time. But I agree with you, the AX with full sleeves is a beauty!


Right now newegg has the HX and AX for the same price, $149, but even better the Seasonic X 750 is on for $139. Just as good and BitFenix has cables for the X series PSU's also.


----------



## jlhawn

I would like some suggestions on what color Corsair sleeved cables for my AX1200.
I am thinking black, my C70 is military green even though the pic makes it look black
which i think was caused by my cameras flash.
so what color would look good? a friend of mine said blue but I think black would be best.
also their on sale at Corsair for 54.99 for the AX series.
or do i even need sleeved cables as the AX psu comes with all black cables anyway and does not
have any colored wires showing. and yes i am replacing those red dvd drive sata cables


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I would like some suggestions on what color Corsair sleeved cables for my AX1200.
> I am thinking black, my C70 is military green even though the pic makes it look black
> which i think was caused by my cameras flash.
> so what color would look good? a friend of mine said blue but I think black would be best.
> also their on sale at Corsair for 54.99 for the AX series.
> or do i even need sleeved cables as the AX psu comes with all black cables anyway and does not
> have any colored wires showing. and yes i am replacing those red dvd drive sata cables


I'd recommend getting red sleeved cables, that's what I got and they look amazing!


----------



## papapun

Hey guys just found this awesome forum...wish i had found it sooner:doh:

just thought i would share my photos as well, it's still a work in progress and should be finishing up here soon, but as soon as it is done i will post more pics. feel free to ask questions.


----------



## Gangplank

EDIT: added 2nd pic

just finished this last week!


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gangplank*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: added 2nd pic
> 
> just finished this last week!


Very nicely done. Perfect colour coordination


----------



## Gangplank

thanks Slaughterhouse! i wish there was a better way to cable 660 ti. i don't like how the PCI slots are almost at the center of the card and the cables kind of hang...


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Yea I know, but at least you have the sleeved kit. I have the HX 850 (semi modular) and the included pci-e cables are so stiff, they hit the glass window. Im gonna work on it tonight but still, theres no reason to complain with your setup. Its so clean.


----------



## Devildog83

Gangplack, I love the red as you can see in my rig in the sig, jlhawn, you might want to consider multi- color Black with blue, or bule with a little black, try this guy he does the best work but it's a bit more expensive. He also has all of the stuff to do it yourself and the best sleeving which he makes himself. http://de.mdpc-x.com/


----------



## Gangplank

thanks Devildog! i really like what you did w/ the carbon fiber red trim! now you got me thinking about exterior mods


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gangplank*
> 
> thanks Devildog! i really like what you did w/ the carbon fiber red trim! now you got me thinking about exterior mods


----------



## Mdkart

Hello everyone!
I've a problem with one of my front USB3 port on my Corsair C70 bought 1 month ago.
The left USB3 port works as expected.
But when I connect any device (USB2 or 3) on the right one, it says that my USB device is not recognized.
This is quite annoying.
Anyone else have trouble with front USB port?


----------



## Gangplank

if you actually get a message from Windows that says it's not recognizable, then it probably isn't a hardware issue. if you stuck something in and nothing comes up, then i would say it might be. all the drivers installed that came w/ the motherboard?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mdkart*
> 
> Hello everyone!
> I've a problem with one of my front USB3 port on my Corsair C70 bought 1 month ago.
> The left USB3 port works as expected.
> But when I connect any device (USB2 or 3) on the right one, it says that my USB device is not recognized.
> This is quite annoying.
> Anyone else have trouble with front USB port?


I have heard of this, you can join the corsair forums here and ask RAM GUY. He will help you.http://forum.corsair.com/v3/forumdisplay.php?f=189


----------



## damstr

This is what I started with. Old school Cooler Master Stacker. Had it since 2004 and started my first WC build back then.



I decided that since I move around so much (part of being in the military) that I wanted something smaller more compact and easier to maintain. The Corsair H100i is amazing. Btw my lightning is running @ 1400mhz pefectly stable!!! I want another one but I doubt I'll strike gold twice and get one that will hit 1400mhz.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Ok got some screenies since I finally got all my parts.

Heres the card with the crappy stock cooler



then the xigmatek dark knight took over



Oh whats this? A second 660ti?



Final product


----------



## unknown1321

Just got mine yesterday. Huge upgrade from my thermaltake v3


----------



## Gangplank

very nice rigs damstr, slaughta! you too unknown guy. i just don't know how you can live without a SSD. =P


----------



## Devildog83

So much good work in here!! Out of all of the forums here, this is the one I visit 3 or 4 times a day. A lot of help, alot of good rigs and no drama. Just a bunch of builders havin' some fun. Thanks everyone for helping to make my day more interesting.


----------



## Devildog83

Hey Slaughtahouse, I can't wait to see some seelved cables or extensions. I was thinking a black and white cable on each of those 660ti's would look sweet. I was just thinking. Maybe a white extension for the 24 pin. After installing the red 8 pin power in mine I realized that it was a waste of $. I had a black one already and you can't really even see it. It wasn't single sleeved but doesn't make much difference.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Yea at first I was planning to go with a green scheme inside with green led's and just leaving the cables black. But with the rings in front that are white, and the white led from the cooler, I might go for some white detail. Does corsair just have white sleeved cables for the HX series? Since its semi modular, id have to leave the cable unless they do infact have white extensions.

The second 660ti is my brothers. We were just testing it out, but it does look pimp. I also agree about this thread. I've been addicted lately. Love browsing and seeing what people make.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Yea at first I was planning to go with a green scheme inside with green led's and just leaving the cables black. But with the rings in front that are white, and the white led from the cooler, I might go for some white detail. Does corsair just have white sleeved cables for the HX series? Since its semi modular, id have to leave the cable unless they do infact have white extensions.
> 
> The second 660ti is my brothers. We were just testing it out, but it does look pimp. I also agree about this thread. I've been addicted lately. Love browsing and seeing what people make.


I think if you try here these guys will make what you want as far as cables go. http://www.moddiy.com/products/Corsair-AX%7B47%7DHX%7B47%7DTX-Series-Custom-PSU-Modular-Cables.html By the way Bit Fenix does make white extensions. You could even get custom white black and green,


----------



## unknown1321

There are some really nice mods goin on in this thread. Devildog is that red carbon fiber trim?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unknown1321*
> 
> There are some really nice mods goin on in this thread. Devildog is that red carbon fiber trim?


Yep, and black.


----------



## jlhawn

yep I agree the C70 thread is a nice place too visit and get ideas for my C70, and look at everyone else's C70. I check here about 4 times a day.
not much too do till drag race season starts for me March 24th if the weather is good (Pacific Raceways in Seattle). all I have left to do is service the Transmission and the car is race ready.
here are my 2 hobbies. some of you have already seen them, but some of you are new so i post again.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

All I got is school right now till April. Then I get to take my 350z back on the road and get the dirt bike started. So I too have been spending a lot of time on here. Nothing else to do. I like tinkering with my pc. It keeps me busy.


----------



## jlhawn

I had a KTM 250 when I was a young pup, what bike you have? lots of fun but then I got into drag racing.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Just a crf230. Nothing special but its fun to boot around. My brother has a kx250f which is a monster and my dad used to have a xr600 which was insanity. Near impossible to start it though



I got some work to do on it. Handle bars are bent, same with the clutch lever. Front tire got a flat just before I put it away and back tire has no tread left on it. Right there is like 350$+. All i've done to it so far is just taken out the baffle and put in a bigger jet. It runs well.

It's fun though. I live in an area where I can just hop onto it and ride around. Go into farm fields etc. Have my own track too.


----------



## jlhawn

looks like a fast one too me. way back in the 1980's I also had a Yamaha 500cc 2 stroke with the compression release so you could start the darn thing, it was a beast, broke my shoulder on that monster now that I am older I have had 4 surgerys on that shoulder in the last 8 years.
so I know how hard it must be too start that 600


----------



## Devildog83

Didn't it used to be called Seattle International Raceway or S.I.R.? Or is that a different track.I went there for the high school drags a long time ago.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Didn't it used to be called Seattle International Raceway or S.I.R.? Or is that a different track.I went there for the high school drags a long time ago.


yes it was called S.I.R. new owner bought it back in 1990's. never knew why they called Seattle International Raceway when it's in Kent Wash,
last year they started a complete remodel and the 1/4 mile will run north to south instead of east too west which will be nice cause in the evenings the sun makes it hard too see the tree, I had too buy a special face shield for my helmet too block the sun from my eyes and the pro drivers like John Force and Larry Dixon etc complain about the sun also.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> looks like a fast one too me. way back in the 1980's I also had a Yamaha 500cc 2 stroke with the compression release so you could start the darn thing, it was a beast, broke my shoulder on that monster now that I am older I have had 4 surgerys on that shoulder in the last 8 years.
> so I know how hard it must be too start that 600


It was ridiculous. I was about 16 when he sold it and he was about 46. It would take 10 minutes of just going at it to get it to turn over. Both of us just going at it. Same with my brother too lol. By the time you got it started you are too tired to ride. Sold it to a guy in his mid twenties who probably had the strength to start it but for my dad, it would nearly kill him. He always wanted to get back into it but has yet to buy a bike. Hes been riding since he was a kid and I started when I was 6. Time flies. I remember I could ride a dirt bike before I could ride a bicycle when I was a kid ahahaha. Ah man, had lots of fun riding. Im 20 now and still ride avidly. Nothing beats it. Hopefully I'll continue to do it till the day I die.


----------



## Devildog83

I might pop over the mountains and catch a race this year. When I am not golfing.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> It was ridiculous. I was about 16 when he sold it and he was about 46. It would take 10 minutes of just going at it to get it to turn over. Both of us just going at it. Same with my brother too lol. By the time you got it started you are too tired to ride. Sold it to a guy in his mid twenties who probably had the strength do get it but for my dad, it would nearly kill him. He always wanted to get back into it but has yet to buy a bike. Hes been riding since he was a kid and I started when I was 6. Time flies. I remember I could ride a dirt bike before I could ride a bicycle when I was a kid ahahaha. Ah man, had lots of fun riding. Im 20 now and still ride avidly. Nothing beats it. Hopefully I'll continue to do it till the day I die.


yeah i didn't keep my 500 but a year.
your only 20? wow I am 52, but I try too stay young as I don't want too lay around and get old like some people do.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I might pop over the mountains and catch a race this year. When I am not golfing.


you can see the dates here, they don't have the hours yet just the dates.

http://www.pacificraceways.com/Index.aspx


----------



## Devildog83

I used to have an AMX Javelin alot like this one. Wish I still had it. 

Sorry wrong pick, like this.

I am 51, guess I don't have to feel like the grampa here.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

lol old timers


----------



## Slaughtahouse

ahahaha I kid









Now that is a sick car! I always wanted a nice muscle car but I cant afford a good V8 nor do I know how to build cars. Id by a beater and turn it into a sleeper if I could. Or just buy an old muscle and bring it back into shape. Ah well, I got my 350z. Lots of fun.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> lol old timers


yes I may be old by numbers but would you believe my fav music is metal and my fav group is SlipKnot, I even saw them in April of 2012 just outside of Seattle. I even have my 2 year old grand daughter liking SlipKnot which is fine with her parents as their metal heads also.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I used to have an AMX Javelin alot like this one. Wish I still had it.
> 
> Sorry wrong pick, like this.
> 
> I am 51, guess I don't have to feel like the grampa here.


the link didn't take me too a car.

edit now it works.

that model is worth bucks now, the smaller jav's not so much. bet you wish you still had yours?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> yes I may be old by numbers but would you believe my fav music is metal and my fav group is SlipKnot, I even saw them in April of 2012 just outside of Seattle. I even have my 2 year old grand daughter liking SlipKnot which is fine with her parents as their metal heads also.


Still Led Zeppelin for me. Saw them in the old Kingdome.


----------



## Devildog83

Gave you a rep for the car pick slaughtahouse. Very nice.


----------



## jlhawn

they make a kit too stuff a V-8 in that Z.

well we better get back on topic or were soon too get scolded


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Rush for life. Thats a whole other story and how I have connections with them but yea I do enjoy slipknot too. Im more into the technicality of music. I love odd timings and complex sections. Playing drums for about 4 or 5 years now.

edit: Thanks devildog

and I guess we should save this for another time. Some chap is going to plop in here and just see cars, bikes, and guys talking about rock lol


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Still Led Zeppelin for me. Saw them in the old Kingdome.


I have mine and my brothers Led Zepp ticket stubs from 1977 at the Dome. I have them in a safe, might be worth money some day as you can read the entire bands name on the stub.
I bet you were there same time as we were since were the same age.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I have mine and my brothers Led Zepp ticket stubs from 1977 at the Dome. I have them in a safe, might be worth money some day as you can read the entire bands name on the stub.
> I bet you were there same time as we were since were the same age.


I was there with my bro and 3 friends at 6 AM, man we got drunk and sobered up by concert time.


----------



## Devildog83

jUst so we remember that it's the C70 forum


----------



## jlhawn




----------



## Slaughtahouse

Nice


----------



## Swag

So we know we are in the C70 Club:


Spoiler: Swag's C70









So we know we are in car mode in the C70 Club:


Spoiler: My Dream Car







I wish I had that car.


----------



## s.p.a.n.k.

Ordered my case from Newegg on the 9th for $70, value! Anyways, I had a couple questions for anyone willing to help me out with my build. Already picked out the core components for $1000 but need some pointers since I haven't built a complete rig since 2008.

1) Is it worth taking out the drive cages and putting the HDD/SDDs in the optical bay to get better airflow from the front intakes? Looks like they add a lot of resistance up front...or just get some good static pressure fans?

2) Should I get a fan controller for this case, and/or how should I orient the fans? Getting the ASRock Extreme4 mobo and it has 2 PWM plus 4 3pin headers. I plan on lots of fans, probably 7-9. Is it worth regulating fans over running them 100% all the time? Any suggestions are welcome about fan know-how. Never dealt with so many fans in a case, regulating them sounds like a good idea.

3) I was looking at the Corsair TX750 V2 PSU. It's non-modular, would that be an issue? I'd like enough space for spare cables behind the mobo. On a budget here, don't wanna spend a lot on modular.

4) What fans would you recommend? Any recommendations are welcome, but I was looking at the Corsair Air Series fans and Cougar Vortex fans. I'm leaning towards the Cougars. High CFM, low dB.

Any other system recommendations? Thanks to those who help! Appreciate it.

C70
3570k - Hyper 212 Evo
Extreme4 mobo
2x8GB Gskill mem
TX750 PSU
660 Ti or 670
WD Black 1tb
~SSD
~Fans
~$1000 total


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> So we know we are in the C70 Club:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Swag's C70
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we know we are in car mode in the C70 Club:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My Dream Car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had that car.


theres some still around if you look. high priced but there are still some that need restored.
I'm a Ford guy though.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s.p.a.n.k.*
> 
> Ordered my case from Newegg on the 9th for $70, value! Anyways, I had a couple questions for anyone willing to help me out with my build. Already picked out the core components for $1000 but need some pointers since I haven't built a complete rig since 2008.
> 
> 1) Is it worth taking out the drive cages and putting the HDD/SDDs in the optical bay to get better airflow from the front intakes? Looks like they add a lot of resistance up front...or just get some good static pressure fans?
> 
> 2) Should I get a fan controller for this case, and/or how should I orient the fans? Getting the ASRock Extreme4 mobo and it has 2 PWM plus 4 3pin headers. I plan on lots of fans, probably 7-9. Is it worth regulating fans over running them 100% all the time? Any suggestions are welcome about fan know-how. Never dealt with so many fans in a case, regulating them sounds like a good idea.
> 
> 3) I was looking at the Corsair TX750 V2 PSU. It's non-modular, would that be an issue? I'd like enough space for spare cables behind the mobo. On a budget here, don't wanna spend a lot on modular.
> 
> 4) What fans would you recommend? Any recommendations are welcome, but I was looking at the Corsair Air Series fans and Cougar Vortex fans. I'm leaning towards the Cougars. High CFM, low dB.
> 
> Any other system recommendations? Thanks to those who help! Appreciate it.
> 
> C70
> 3570k - Hyper 212 Evo
> Extreme4 mobo
> 2x8GB Gskill mem
> TX750 PSU
> 660 Ti or 670
> WD Black 1tb
> ~SSD
> ~Fans
> ~$1000 total


some users have put the ssd behind the back panel where all your wires will be.
I have 2 static pressure Noctuas behind the front cover for intake as the filter in front makes it hard for a standard fan too push air through.
theres room for extra cables in back but if you can afford it try too get a semi modular psu.
the Corsair SP fans were too loud for me, I have a Cougar for rear exhaust and a Cougar mounted inside for my 2 video cards and 2 Noctua 140mm on top for exhaust.
I removed my top hdd cage for air flow.
all my fans run at max speed.
click on the pic to enlarge

heres a pic of my fan setup but the 2 front Noctuas are hidden.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s.p.a.n.k.*
> 
> Ordered my case from Newegg on the 9th for $70, value! Anyways, I had a couple questions for anyone willing to help me out with my build. Already picked out the core components for $1000 but need some pointers since I haven't built a complete rig since 2008.
> 
> 1) Is it worth taking out the drive cages and putting the HDD/SDDs in the optical bay to get better airflow from the front intakes? Looks like they add a lot of resistance up front...or just get some good static pressure fans?
> 
> 2) Should I get a fan controller for this case, and/or how should I orient the fans? Getting the ASRock Extreme4 mobo and it has 2 PWM plus 4 3pin headers. I plan on lots of fans, probably 7-9. Is it worth regulating fans over running them 100% all the time? Any suggestions are welcome about fan know-how. Never dealt with so many fans in a case, regulating them sounds like a good idea.
> 
> 3) I was looking at the Corsair TX750 V2 PSU. It's non-modular, would that be an issue? I'd like enough space for spare cables behind the mobo. On a budget here, don't wanna spend a lot on modular.
> 
> 4) What fans would you recommend? Any recommendations are welcome, but I was looking at the Corsair Air Series fans and Cougar Vortex fans. I'm leaning towards the Cougars. High CFM, low dB.
> 
> Any other system recommendations? Thanks to those who help! Appreciate it.
> 
> C70
> 3570k - Hyper 212 Evo
> Extreme4 mobo
> 2x8GB Gskill mem
> TX750 PSU
> 660 Ti or 670
> WD Black 1tb
> ~SSD
> ~Fans
> ~$1000 total


1) I havent done testing yet but according to most people, taking out 1 cage seems to be the best option. Right now I have two corsair quiet fans in front and I left the stocks where they are. Good temps all around so I probably wont change.

2) I have the extreme6 and the fan controller from the software sucks. I wish it was like the Asus Suite II which can allow you to setup fan curves. If you want a controller by all means but I don't think running them 100% will kill them. Wear them out faster for sure but I can't answer that one

3) No it wont make a difference really. Its more for just appearance and how tidey you want to get it. I'd get a semi if you could but don't worry about it if its out of the budget.

4) I was looking at the cougars too but I ended up going with the corsair quiets just to keep the corsair theme going. The cougars probably have better performance though.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> So we know we are in the C70 Club:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Swag's C70
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we know we are in car mode in the C70 Club:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My Dream Car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had that car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theres some still around if you look. high priced but there are still some that need restored.
> I'm a Ford guy though.
Click to expand...

67 Shelby?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> 67 Shelby?


my best friends dad has a 1966 Shelby GT 350 FastBack he bought brand new.
myself I wanted a 1970 Mustang Boss 302 FastBack, but everthing under my 1970 Ford Maverick drag car
is 1970 Mustang except the 302 has aluminum heads and the C-4 transmission is from TCI, the rear end is out of a Mustang Cobra.
I built this myself.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> 67 Shelby?
> 
> 
> 
> my best friends dad has a 1966 Shelby GT 350 FastBack he bought brand new.
> myself I wanted a 1970 Mustang Boss 302 FastBack, but everthing under my 1970 Ford Maverick drag car
> is 1970 Mustang except the 302 has aluminum heads and the C-4 transmission is from TCI, the rear end is out of a Mustang Cobra.
> I built this myself.
Click to expand...









I myself haven't gotten into completely fitting an engine but looks really nice.







I went to a drag race a while back and I see these cars whose entire front view is completely obstructed from basically huge blocks of engine in their faces...


----------



## jlhawn

yeah I like my small blocks, I can shift mine at 7,200 rpm, yeah those big monster motors i don't know how some guys can see, my hood scoop blocks me a little but not too bad.


----------



## jlhawn

sometime you should give me some numbers too put in for my i7 970 for overclocking on my sabertooth X58, I am not good at all.
and I see intel overclocker under your name.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> yeah I like my small blocks, I can shift mine at 7,200 rpm, yeah those big monster motors i don't know how some guys can see, my hood scoop blocks me a little but not too bad.


I haven't really owned a car with a block but how's the law for that? Will they arrest you or ticket you for having something like that obstructing the view? I shift probably at around 2500 - 3000 rpm on my car, its got one of them flappy-paddle gearboxes so it's not a clutch. Not too bad though, I like it.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I haven't really owned a car with a block but how's the law for that? Will they arrest you or ticket you for having something like that obstructing the view? I shift probably at around 2500 - 3000 rpm on my car, its got one of them flappy-paddle gearboxes so it's not a clutch. Not too bad though, I like it.


my car is not street legal it has slicks, lexan windows etc, i have a trailer too tow it too the track, and yes if you had a car on the street with a scoop that blocks just a little bit of your view they will ticket you. here in Washington state if you have too much stuff hanging from your rear view mirror they will ticket you but I don't hang stuff from mine anyways


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I haven't really owned a car with a block but how's the law for that? Will they arrest you or ticket you for having something like that obstructing the view? I shift probably at around 2500 - 3000 rpm on my car, its got one of them flappy-paddle gearboxes so it's not a clutch. Not too bad though, I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> my car is not street legal it has slicks, lexan windows etc, i have a trailer too tow it too the track, and yes if you had a car on the street with a scoop that blocks just a little bit of your view they will ticket you. here in Washington state if you have too much stuff hanging from your rear view mirror they will ticket you but I don't hang stuff from mine anyways
Click to expand...

Well I don't like those tacky things anyway, I like the car by itself.







I think the only thing I added is a farther-ranged garage opener and some cables for my phone. Yea, that's what I thought, I got ticketed for having too tinted of windows... I still keep them on, I don't really care if I get ticketed for something that keeps my privacy intact. I mean, really? What happens if I have some valuables in the car and people want to steal it because they see it... Whatever.

Lexan windows? Wouldn't that be too prone to cracking and bursting into your face cutting it up in 100 different places?


----------



## jlhawn

the Lexan is NHRA approved and in racing it is safer then glass in a crash as it doesn't break up it just pops out of the car, even the 325 mph nitro funny cars and 210 mph pro-stock cars use Lexan.


----------



## jlhawn

this old guy is going to sleep it's late for me.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> the Lexan is NHRA approved and in racing it is safer then glass in a crash as it doesn't break up it just pops out of the car, even the 325 mph nitro funny cars and 210 mph pro-stock cars use Lexan.


Oh, I didn't know that, I always thought the glass in the cars nowadays always had the thin film so when it gets cracked severely, it acts as a placeholder so the glass doesn't go everywhere.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s.p.a.n.k.*
> 
> Ordered my case from Newegg on the 9th for $70, value! Anyways, I had a couple questions for anyone willing to help me out with my build. Already picked out the core components for $1000 but need some pointers since I haven't built a complete rig since 2008.
> 
> 1) Is it worth taking out the drive cages and putting the HDD/SDDs in the optical bay to get better airflow from the front intakes? Looks like they add a lot of resistance up front...or just get some good static pressure fans?
> 
> 2) Should I get a fan controller for this case, and/or how should I orient the fans? Getting the ASRock Extreme4 mobo and it has 2 PWM plus 4 3pin headers. I plan on lots of fans, probably 7-9. Is it worth regulating fans over running them 100% all the time? Any suggestions are welcome about fan know-how. Never dealt with so many fans in a case, regulating them sounds like a good idea.
> 
> 3) I was looking at the Corsair TX750 V2 PSU. It's non-modular, would that be an issue? I'd like enough space for spare cables behind the mobo. On a budget here, don't wanna spend a lot on modular.
> 
> 4) What fans would you recommend? Any recommendations are welcome, but I was looking at the Corsair Air Series fans and Cougar Vortex fans. I'm leaning towards the Cougars. High CFM, low dB.
> 
> Any other system recommendations? Thanks to those who help! Appreciate it.
> 
> C70
> 3570k - Hyper 212 Evo
> Extreme4 mobo
> 2x8GB Gskill mem
> TX750 PSU
> 660 Ti or 670
> WD Black 1tb
> ~SSD
> ~Fans
> ~$1000 total


1) C70 already have good air flow without removing the HDD cages. I think putting high static pressure on the front should help too. You can also removed only the top cage & this will provide direct air flow to graphic card(s).

2) For that many fans, yes you should get a fan controller.

3) Corsair PSUs, even the entry version one are usually very good quality. Corsair TX750 V2 PSU is based on Seasonic (OEM). Seasonic PSUs are very good quality, so the Corsair TX750 V2 should be good too.

4) My favourites are Cougar Vortex PWM & Scythe Gentle Typhoon fans. These are silent but good air flow fans.


----------



## Devildog83

For a PSU go right to the source, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151102&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL021213&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL021213-_-EMC-021213-Latest-_-PowerSupplies-_-17151102-L07C

A little more power but full modular and you can get full sleeved cable kits for ultimate cable management and color matching. For this price you can't beat it.


----------



## erzu

Just built mine again last night. First time posting it here.






























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## unknown1321

Devildog, I got the window out of mine to do the trim then notice the front trim is melted in. Did you just lay on the decal then knife it in? Im goin with multicam duct tape. So I should have pics up today.


----------



## Gangplank

dat keyboard.


----------



## unknown1321

Duct Tape!!! Officily military grade. I did steal the window trim idea from devildog. Credit where credit is due man.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unknown1321*
> 
> Devildog, I got the window out of mine to do the trim then notice the front trim is melted in. Did you just lay on the decal then knife it in? Im goin with multicam duct tape. So I should have pics up today.


Yes I layed it on, stuffed it with a plastic putty knife around the edges and trimmed it with an exacto knife and I used the putty knife again to get it stuffed all the way in. Be carefull to leave 1/4 of on inch or so to stuff so it covers.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

I hate the look of the filter in the front of the case. Stupid honeycombs. Looks a bit better with the camo. Do the camo on the trim on the front too and the glass window mod. It would look a lot nicer imo


----------



## unknown1321

Yea, replacing the acrylic is next on my list. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> the Lexan is NHRA approved and in racing it is safer then glass in a crash as it doesn't break up it just pops out of the car, even the 325 mph nitro funny cars and 210 mph pro-stock cars use Lexan.


My c70 window is made of BP 1/2" lexan.


----------



## Devildog83

Not that I need it with this case but can the AF 120's becontrolled by the H100i link software?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Not that I need it with this case but can the AF 120's becontrolled by the H100i link software?


Yes.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Yes.


Great thanks, I ordered some for the front of the HDD cages to go with the AF 140 quiet I have in the bottom. The 2 that come with the case which I have in front of the cages cannot be controlled. I just hope the cables are long enough to reach the connector to the waterblock.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

The cables are quite short. I have two quiet fans in front and I had to by one of those alchemy cable extenders. Not sure if I can control it. It's 3pin but in my ASRock fan controller, it doesn't seem like the fan speed changes from max to low


----------



## ANGUZ

Heres mine









Did the window mod, painted the side and front trims black


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> My c70 window is made of BP 1/2" lexan.


Holy smokes. Is it also your personal shield in case of home intrusion?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANGUZ*
> 
> Heres mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did the window mod, painted the side and front trims black


can you post a pic with the side cover on so I can see what the lights look like trough the window.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Holy smokes. Is it also your personal shield in case of home intrusion?


more than likely used 1/2 inch so he wouldn;t have too get the rubber washers too take up the space too mount the new window, I used 1/8 inch acrylic and had too buy black rubber washers since the stock window is injection molded and has tall post where the mounting screws go through.


----------



## ANGUZ

Added pic to the original post jlhawn


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANGUZ*
> 
> Heres mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did the window mod, painted the side and front trims black


the lights look very good.
I have 1 blue led strip along the bottom of my case, so now i think ill get 1 for each end now too run top to bottom


----------



## ANGUZ

I got the NZXT - Lighted Sleeve - 24 LEDs - 2 meters - Sleeved LED Kit - CB-LED20-BU - Blue

Has 3 different brightness settings, happy with It, gonna get a few blue led fans to replace the case stock fans


----------



## jlhawn

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553012
click this link

I just put 2 of these in mine, 1 for rear exhaust and 1 too cool my 580's.
they cost more but their very nice, they have long sleeved cables and move air very good and best of all they are quiet.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553012
> click this link
> 
> I just put 2 of these in mine, 1 for rear exhaust and 1 too cool my 580's.
> they cost more but their very nice, they have long sleeved cables and move air very good and best of all they are quiet.


That's pretty low DB's, I am curious if they really are that quiet at 1200 RPM. I know corsairs stats are acurate because I have seen tests to prove it. Not much for LED fans but if they are that quiet the $ wouldn't matter. I thought about noiseblockers but with 6 corsair fans already I figured what the heck. My AF 140 quiet is just that, very quiet.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> That's pretty low DB's, I am curious if they really are that quiet at 1200 RPM. I know corsairs stats are acurate because I have seen tests to prove it. Not much for LED fans but if they are that quiet the $ wouldn't matter. I thought about noiseblockers but with 6 corsair fans already I figured what the heck. My AF 140 quiet is just that, very quiet.


I have them running at max and yes they are very quiet, I have all my fans at max though and the cpu fan is the loud one, and of course my 4 Noctuas are very quiet.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANGUZ*
> 
> I got the NZXT - Lighted Sleeve - 24 LEDs - 2 meters - Sleeved LED Kit - CB-LED20-BU - Blue
> 
> Has 3 different brightness settings, happy with It, gonna get a few blue led fans to replace the case stock fans


Have that kit in white, I love it.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I have them running at max and yes they are very quiet, I have all my fans at max though and the cpu fan is the loud one, and of course my 4 Noctuas are very quiet.


Why are you running the CPU fan at max? Shouldn't it increase with temps?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANGUZ*
> 
> I got the NZXT - Lighted Sleeve - 24 LEDs - 2 meters - Sleeved LED Kit - CB-LED20-BU - Blue
> 
> Has 3 different brightness settings, happy with It, gonna get a few blue led fans to replace the case stock fans


Looks nice ANGUZ.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Why are you running the CPU fan at max? Shouldn't it increase with temps?


my bios only has 3 settings, quiet, normal, and performance, so I just disable it in the bios.
I had ASUS FanXpert software that came with my board but every few weeks all my fans that were controlled by it (3) they would turn off and I would have too uninstall the software and then re-install too make it work for another 2 or 3 weeks and I got tired of that so I removed the software. and the bios for the cpu I talked about, those 3 settings are a set rpm, so it won't increase or decrease with temps.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> my bios only has 3 settings, quiet, normal, and performance, so I just disable it in the bios.
> I had ASUS FanXpert software that came with my board but every few weeks all my fans that were controlled by it (3) they would turn off and I would have too uninstall the software and then re-install too make it work for another 2 or 3 weeks and I got tired of that so I removed the software. and the bios for the cpu I talked about, those 3 settings are a set rpm, so it won't increase or decrease with temps.


I can't even imagine running the fans on my H100i at full speed, it sounds like a turbine engine. I never get hot with the FX cpu so the only time I hear 2400 RPM is at startup. Sounds like a hydro at start up.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> The cables are quite short. I have two quiet fans in front and I had to by one of those alchemy cable extenders. Not sure if I can control it. It's 3pin but in my ASRock fan controller, it doesn't seem like the fan speed changes from max to low


I may have to get extensions to reach the headers from the waterblock.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Holy smokes. Is it also your personal shield in case of home intrusion?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> more than likely used 1/2 inch so he wouldn;t have too get the rubber washers too take up the space too mount the new window, I used 1/8 inch acrylic and had too buy black rubber washers since the stock window is injection molded and has tall post where the mounting screws go through.


My C70 is a PXE Distro Server, and doubles as a gaming rig. Acrylic has had a bad rep with me from taking almost 0 beating. I used half inch as it was already cut to close size, and, I could have it because it was not large enough to make anything important out of. I needed something that I could know was going to take abuse incase something happened while the server was at use either by someone else, or in a public environment. Also lexan is nice and shiny. I really liked the case.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I can't even imagine running the fans on my H100i at full speed, it sounds like a turbine engine. I never get hot with the FX cpu so the only time I hear 2400 RPM is at startup. Sounds like a hydro at start up.


yeah my cpu fan is the loudest but still my system is very quiet and it sits
on top of my desk about 2 feet away. funny though I can feel a breeze from it from the 140mm
Noctuas on top.


----------



## Swag

Sorry for the crappy iPhone photos, I tried my best even with my lighting... The setback from my PC build pushed my new camera budget a bit farther but whatever.


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553012
> click this link
> 
> I just put 2 of these in mine, 1 for rear exhaust and 1 too cool my 580's.
> they cost more but their very nice, they have long sleeved cables and move air very good and best of all they are quiet.


hey I was wondering if maybe you could take a few good pics of those fans and the light they put out close up (like in the dark, or with window side on etc.)?

I love cougar fans and have all the fans in my rig as cougars, very silent. I saw these led ones recently but just couldn't pop on them just yet because their pics dont show how good of an led that they have. So if you could or have time to take some pics of that I'd greatly appreciate it







and will gladly returnt he favor with some rep+







but if not I understand anyway

edit:

found one one your profile page looks kinda purple? is that just lighting affects from camera?). still would it be possible to get a straight on view one of the fans in dark


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Sorry for the crappy iPhone photos, I tried my best even with my lighting... The setback from my PC build pushed my new camera budget a bit farther but whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


At least they're clearer than mine. Mine only 5 MP & pictures all blur when zoom to actual size. The picture seems nicer when ISO is lower, e.g. 50.

My water cooling project pushed my "better & proper" camera budget further.


----------



## bfc_xxx

Will the Thermalright HR-02 Rev.A fit in the C70 Case? It says it is 162mm tall.


----------



## kizwan

I think I need to build a database for a list of CPU air cooling heatsink that can fit in C70.









What do you guys think? Should I prepare a spreadsheet & let everyone fill in what air cooling they're using or just prepared a simple list?


----------



## unknown1321

Swag thats a clean build. Iv got an older corsair H80 and in prime95 and folding my cpu never runs above 53c. Overclocked to 4ghz and a push pull setup on the rad. Probaly why I never went for the h100 setup.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> hey I was wondering if maybe you could take a few good pics of those fans and the light they put out close up (like in the dark, or with window side on etc.)?
> 
> I love cougar fans and have all the fans in my rig as cougars, very silent. I saw these led ones recently but just couldn't pop on them just yet because their pics dont show how good of an led that they have. So if you could or have time to take some pics of that I'd greatly appreciate it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and will gladly returnt he favor with some rep+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but if not I understand anyway
> 
> edit:
> 
> found one one your profile page looks kinda purple? is that just lighting affects from camera?). still would it be possible to get a straight on view one of the fans in dark


yes the purple pic is photoshop. I am replacing those 2 red dvd drive sata cables this evening with black ones so i will take some updated pics then and get some close ups on the fans for you, my side window is really dark but ill take a pic anyway so you can see the fans, they are not real bright which is what i like.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> At least they're clearer than mine. Mine only 5 MP & pictures all blur when zoom to actual size. The picture seems nicer when ISO is lower, e.g. 50.
> 
> My water cooling project pushed my "better & proper" camera budget further.


Looks very clean swags, very nice. Hey, where's the motherboard???


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unknown1321*
> 
> Swag thats a clean build. Iv got an older corsair H80 and in prime95 and folding my cpu never runs above 53c. Overclocked to 4ghz and a push pull setup on the rad. Probaly why I never went for the h100 setup.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> At least they're clearer than mine. Mine only 5 MP & pictures all blur when zoom to actual size. The picture seems nicer when ISO is lower, e.g. 50.
> 
> My water cooling project pushed my "better & proper" camera budget further.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks very clean swags, very nice. Hey, where's the motherboard???
Click to expand...

Thanks guys.







I know right! This cooler is massive, it almost covers the first PCIE slot. If I were to use it, I'd have to cover the back of the GPU with electrical tape so the metal of the HSF doesn't touch.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Great thanks, I ordered some for the front of the HDD cages to go with the AF 140 quiet I have in the bottom. The 2 that come with the case which I have in front of the cages cannot be controlled. I just hope the cables are long enough to reach the connector to the waterblock.


Edit - I ordered SP 120 quiet's not AF 120's.


----------



## braindrain

Cool. The default pic for the C70 is now a pic of Devildog83's rig. Well I need to order some SP120's and some extra 140mm fans ASAP. Might as well get a fan controller as well. The heat lately has been murderous, my gaming rig suffers even more than I do. Thinking of putting the H100i in by the hdd cages. Will test.

Oh and I blame Devildog83 for the fact that I get Tool - Sober stuck in my head every time I visit the page.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindrain*
> 
> Cool. The default pic for the C70 is now a pic of Devildog83's rig. Well I need to order some SP120's and some extra 140mm fans ASAP. Might as well get a fan controller as well. The heat lately has been murderous, my gaming rig suffers even more than I do. Thinking of putting the H100i in by the hdd cages. Will test.
> 
> Oh and I blame Devildog83 for the fact that I get Tool - Sober stuck in my head every time I visit the page.


LOL, That's one of my favorite songs.


----------



## unknown1321

is upgrading the fans that came with the case making that big of a difference for anyone?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unknown1321*
> 
> is upgrading the fans that came with the case making that big of a difference for anyone?


I do know with me I am upgrading to be able to control them with corsair link. Also I can't go 2 weeks without buying parts or I get withdrawl symtoms.


----------



## Devildog83

In all seriousness, with the case fans the only other reason to upgrade is the noise factor or for LED's. The case stays very cool with the stock fans.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

The case fans are fine but if your spending x amount of money on a nice rig, I rather get a fan that pushes more air and is quieter. Also the fans looks bland. I like the Corsair series fans and the Cougar ones. Nothing too flashy.


----------



## unknown1321

I understand the buying parts bit lol.


----------



## Gavush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> In all seriousness, with the case fans the only other reason to upgrade is the noise factor or for LED's. The case stays very cool with the stock fans.


I dropped around 5c GPU, 8c CPU and 10c MB @idle when I added a 140mm inlet on the bottom and 140mm exhaust on top. I replaced the stock fans at the same time but I'm not sure they're really any better so far as airflow goes. Also, for any persons wanting to add more fans without using a fan controller you can buy PWM fans and a PWM splitter and use the CPU's settings to control the speed of the fans and pull the power off the PSU rather than through the MB. This _should_ also work if you have pwm headers on your MB (which I do but they're not sending out PWM and I've no response from ASUS yet) - this was the reason I went with all PWM fans, adjustable, _automatic_ control without a separate (and $$) fan controller.


----------



## Devildog83

I just spent 4 hours finnishing the front, I went from this, to this,







 and finally this, , , , . Man that takes alot of patience to cut out all of those holes.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I just spent 4 hours finnishing the front, I went from this, to this,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finally this, , , , . Man that takes alot of patience to cut out all of those holes.


looks good.


----------



## unknown1321

That carbonfiber looks good


----------



## papapun

finished


----------



## Devildog83

PAPAPUN, I like the loop.

Unknown and jlhawn thanks, It took 3 hours to cut those hex holes out, the rest took 1/2 hour.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Papapun, whats that big switch in the front? The red one?

Also, nice rave party pc lol


----------



## unknown1321

papapun, nice watercooled setup, Devildog, I thought about doing the front honeycombs in camo but opted to overlay the bigger ones on the filter. Im glad I did because it looks alot better better with the color behind the screen with the front blacked out. looks better in carbonfiber aswell


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unknown1321*
> 
> papapun, nice watercooled setup, Devildog, I thought about doing the front honeycombs in camo but opted to overlay the bigger ones on the filter. Im glad I did because it looks alot better better with the color behind the screen with the front blacked out. looks better in carbonfiber aswell


You are most likely better off, it took for ever. I was 30 minutes in and said to myself, " What the heck did I get myself into". Thanks for the idea to cover the ones on the filter. I like the way that looks.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Oh my! You carbon fiberd all the holes? I didnt even notice that.


----------



## unknown1321

Yea that look tedious and time consuming. But a great finished project.


----------



## FPSViking

So the rig is up and running for at home, hence why the fans are off.


Don't forget it looks like this at LAN parties.


----------



## papapun

Hey guys thanks a lot, I enjoyed drooling over your rigs as well. That red switch in the front turns on the UV strip. I thought a switch with the switch guard would look good with the military style of this case. Kinda thinking missile control switch. I need a better camera to get that sweet night shot.


----------



## papapun

i like the swiss roll box...lol....now I want a swing roll


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *papapun*
> 
> Hey guys thanks a lot, I enjoyed drooling over your rigs as well. That red switch in the front turns on the UV strip. I thought a switch with the switch guard would look good with the military style of this case. Kinda thinking missile control switch. I need a better camera to get that sweet night shot.


yea thats awesome. It insantly caught my attention. Where did u get it?


----------



## papapun

performance-pc sells them as kits or bay replacements, I just grabbed a kit and drilled a hole in one of the bay covers and wall-la


----------



## papapun




----------



## Devildog83

I just covered the entire area and then cut all the holes out. My hand was falling asleep at the end and my neck was all kinked up.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I just covered the entire area and then cut all the holes out. My hand was falling asleep at the end and my neck was all kinked up.


Nice FPS Viking, do they serve drinks at a LAN party?


----------



## endergx

do any of use dudes know what i can use to add an af120 to the 5.25" optical bay?

first i bought the mountain mods mount/grill combo:

http://www.mountainmods.com/mountain-mods-alu-triple-120-mirror-black-525-baycover-p-651.html

and it had gaps all around and had a different mounting system. then i managed to track down a discontinued kama bay scythe:

http://www.scythe-usa.com/product/acc/008/sckb1000_detail.html

and it has gaps all around and doesn't stick out far enough. i know lian li makes one as well as a few other manufacturers. anyone have a suggestion? i know corsair sells replacement covers for the carbide 400r:

http://www.corsair.com/us/carbide-400r-case-front-5-25-bay-cover-black-mesh.html

but then i don't have a way of actually mounting the fan in there.

help!


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

i desperately want the C70, although if i got one corsair will most likely release new vengeance cases


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endergx*
> 
> do any of use dudes know what i can use to add an af120 to the 5.25" optical bay?
> 
> first i bought the mountain mods mount/grill combo:
> 
> http://www.mountainmods.com/mountain-mods-alu-triple-120-mirror-black-525-baycover-p-651.html
> 
> and it had gaps all around and had a different mounting system. then i managed to track down a discontinued kama bay scythe:
> 
> http://www.scythe-usa.com/product/acc/008/sckb1000_detail.html
> 
> and it has gaps all around and doesn't stick out far enough. i know lian li makes one as well as a few other manufacturers. anyone have a suggestion? i know corsair sells replacement covers for the carbide 400r:
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/us/carbide-400r-case-front-5-25-bay-cover-black-mesh.html
> 
> but then i don't have a way of actually mounting the fan in there.
> 
> help!


-zip tie four corners of fan to holes in 5.25" bay mounting areas (the zip ties actually absorb vibration and prevent noise since the fan has no solid contact with the chassis)
-replace solid covers with mesh
-profit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> i desperately want the C70, although if i got one corsair will most likely release new vengeance cases


The EoL in your name stands for End of Life?


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> -zip tie four corners of fan to holes in 5.25" bay mounting areas (the zip ties actually absorb vibration and prevent noise since the fan has no solid contact with the chassis)
> -replace solid covers with mesh
> -profit
> The EoL in your name stands for End of Life?






End Of Line


----------



## unknown1321

EoL getting this case will be the best decision you could make lol. And it comes in at the same price as a 300r. Im glad I didnt end up getting the 300r.


----------



## Mcdoorknob

Just finished watercooling my C70

Specs

Amd 8120
Asus Sabertooth 990fx
Zotac gtx 460
Corsair 750wTW
Corsair Vengeance 16GB

EK-Supremacy Water block
Swiftech 240 rad
Laing D5 pump
Mcres Micro reservoir


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *papapun*
> 
> finished
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very tidy loop!









What rads are you using? What card are those and how's their temps?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mcdoorknob*
> 
> Just finished watercooling my C70
> 
> Specs
> 
> Amd 8120
> Asus Sabertooth 990fx
> Zotac gtx 460
> Corsair 750wTW
> Corsair Vengeance 16GB
> 
> EK-Supremacy Water block
> Swiftech 240 rad
> Laing D5 pump
> Mcres Micro reservoir


Best loop Ive seen yet. Least amount of hose and very clean.

Thumbs up


----------



## Gavush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mcdoorknob*
> 
> Just finished watercooling my C70
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Specs
> 
> Amd 8120
> Asus Sabertooth 990fx
> Zotac gtx 460
> Corsair 750wTW
> Corsair Vengeance 16GB
> 
> EK-Supremacy Water block
> Swiftech 240 rad
> Laing D5 pump
> Mcres Micro reservoir


I'm not huge on water cooling but I really like what you have going on there.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Re did some of the wiring in my case and decided to take some more photos. Enjoy... the bandwidth rape


----------



## jlhawn

looks good:







install a couple of 140mm fans on top as exhaust, keeps it cooler and also keeps dust from falling in through the top.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Yea I probably will in the future. Once I get some more dosh to blow, i'll change the fans up. Remove all the stock ones, get 3 more 120's and 2 140's. I just don't want unnecessary turbulence up top with the 140's. I rather have it flow straight from right to left. Though, the 140's probably get rid of a decent amount of ambient heat. I'll see how it goes.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> But yeah you'd have to remove it and the GTS is a good radiator. Interested to see how it fits in!


While cleaning up my C70, I test fit the HL Black Ice GTS360 up top. Just need a little push to get it slide to the front. The rad fits nicely with 120 x 25 mm fan.





Now need to wait for fans, tube & fittings which will be arrived probably end of this month.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> While cleaning up my C70, I test fit the HL Black Ice GTS360 up top. Just need a little push to get it slide to the front. The rad fits nicely with 120 x 25 mm fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now need to wait for fans, tube & fittings which will be arrived probably end of this month.


NIce, thank you









wouldn't there be any problems with the front most fan on a 360 rad when mounted like this?

also, how did/would you secure the rad?


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> While cleaning up my C70, I test fit the HL Black Ice GTS360 up top. Just need a little push to get it slide to the front. The rad fits nicely with 120 x 25 mm fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now need to wait for fans, tube & fittings which will be arrived probably end of this month.


sir, i hate you. you know why? you put all these ideas in my head for how I can fit maximum rads in the c70.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> sir, i hate you. you know why? you put all these ideas in my head for how I can fit maximum rads in the c70.


a pedestal


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> NIce, thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wouldn't there be any problems with the front most fan on a 360 rad when mounted like this?
> 
> also, how did/would you secure the rad?


The fan blade doesn't touch the metal bar at all. So, no problem there. If you don't want to removed the metal bar, the rad thickness must 30mm or less. The metal bar actually easy to remove by drilling through the revets. It's not important structure at all.

I will need to use M4 screws to secure it. It's possible without drilling new holes for the screw. I can use the honeycomb holes. Four M4 screws should be enough.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> sir, i hate you. you know why? you put all these ideas in my head for how I can fit maximum rads in the c70.











BTW, I'm not the first person putting 360 rad in C70. If I'm not mistaken B NEGATIVE is the first person in this thread fitted 360mm rad.


----------



## Devildog83

I can't seem to leave the carbon fiber alone. Got a new keyboard and figured I had to make it match the case.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> The fan blade doesn't touch the metal bar at all. So, no problem there. If you don't want to removed the metal bar, the rad thickness must 30mm or less. The metal bar actually easy to remove by drilling through the revets. It's not important structure at all.
> 
> I will need to use M4 screws to secure it. It's possible without drilling new holes for the screw. I can use the honeycomb holes. Four M4 screws should be enough.


Oh no, a red radiator. Why didn't I think of that? Looks good kizwan.


----------



## kizwan

Thanks. Actually I want the black one but they don't have in stock. Don't know when they going to re-stock, so I just grabbed the red one. Should be look good with SP120 & red ring.


----------



## Gavush

I also took a few pics to update current, good pics w/ motor vehicle wire harness tape cable mod / ocd cables


----------



## rog1121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> While cleaning up my C70, I test fit the HL Black Ice GTS360 up top. Just need a little push to get it slide to the front. The rad fits nicely with 120 x 25 mm fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now need to wait for fans, tube & fittings which will be arrived probably end of this month.


Damn the fins are painted as well? Wouldn't that insulate heat?


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Thanks. Actually I want the black one but they don't have in stock. Don't know when they going to re-stock, so I just grabbed the red one. Should be look good with SP120 & red ring.


I just bought an EX360 (Corsair SP120s at ~1200rpm are my fans) and a ton of 45 degree rotary fittings. I blame you. Though I guess this means that my RS240 will be for sale shortly.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> I also took a few pics to update current, good pics w/ motor vehicle wire harness tape cable mod / ocd cables


now that is a good idea with automotive wire harness tape, and it looks good.
I been a master automotive and truck tech for 35 years and I didn't think of that.
good job and thanks for the idea:thumb:
+rep


----------



## Retundro




----------



## Slaughtahouse

Not a fan of white cases but you did all the right parts and cables to pull it off. Looks very frosty.

Very nice


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rog1121*
> 
> Damn the fins are painted as well? Wouldn't that insulate heat?


Probably not because if yes Hardware Labs wouldn't paint it red.







Even rads painted with black, standard colour for rad, the fins also painted black, right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> I just bought an EX360 (Corsair SP120s at ~1200rpm are my fans) and a ton of 45 degree rotary fittings. I blame you. Though I guess this means that my RS240 will be for sale shortly.


Make sure post picture later.







EX360 is 5.5mm thicker, so you will need to removed the metal bar.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Probably not because if yes Hardware Labs wouldn't paint it red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even rads painted with black, standard colour for rad, the fins also painted black, right?
> Make sure post picture later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EX360 is 5.5mm thicker, so you will need to removed the metal bar.


Roger, considered that. On my case it for some reason always seemed plastic. Removing it should be cake.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Not a fan of white cases but you did all the right parts and cables to pull it off. Looks very frosty.
> 
> Very nice


I like the white but not with black. I would love to see someone get one of these and paint everything that is black a blue. Like the vengeance RAM blue or maybe even darker. What I could do with a white C70 and blue cabon fiber. LOL


----------



## Retundro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Not a fan of white cases but you did all the right parts and cables to pull it off. Looks very frosty.
> 
> Very nice


I am going to swap out the fans in a bit with the corsair SP editions. I also ordered some sleeving, and the black vengeance ram to pull everything together.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retundro*
> 
> I am going to swap out the fans in a bit with the corsair SP editions. I also ordered some sleeving, and the black vengeance ram to pull everything together.


Those are very nice fans. I have mine on a controller since full speed from them is a bit much.

So now the big question. Do I throw in a 3770k and the new cooling on a weekend after it arrives? Or do I wait until spring break (mid-March)?


----------



## King Nothing

Just recently got new Hyperborea fans and the Corsair sleeved kit. Sorry for the pics , they were taken with my mobile.


----------



## Teejay187

White on white looks really great!


----------



## Gavush

Looks good King Nothing!


----------



## papapun

those are swiftech's 240 and 120 rads

2x gtx580s current temp 34c idle under load 52c is the hottest


----------



## Devildog83

I agree, the black and white looks very nice.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

I prefer blue and white like posted above. Just as long as its not too flashy, its a better colour combo


----------



## jlhawn

Black and White are best and then you can put a Oreo cookie decal on it and call it your Oreo gaming machine.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> Black and White are best and then you can put a Oreo cookie decal on it and call it your Oreo gaming machine.


With blue and white you could have a minty fresh toothpaste gaming machine


----------



## unknown1321

I dig the stormtrooper look.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> With blue and white you could have a minty fresh toothpaste gaming machine


and call it Aqua Fresh.









maybe we have something going here with new gaming rig names.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> and call it Aqua Fresh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe we have something going here with new gaming rig names.


While your at it, why use thermal paste? Just use toothpaste! Its a great conductor


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> While your at it, why use thermal paste? Just use toothpaste! Its a great conductor


thats funny, I read a article last year where they tested different products for the cpu thermal paste and one of them was toothpaste, can't remember how it performed. oh and they also tried mayonaise.


----------



## xNovax

I'll post my rig tomorrow.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> thats funny, I read a article last year where they tested different products for the cpu thermal paste and one of them was toothpaste, can't remember how it performed. oh and they also tried mayonaise.


AHAHAHA

Mayo lolol


----------



## stratosrally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> thats funny, I read a article last year where they tested different products for the cpu thermal paste and one of them was toothpaste, can't remember how it performed. oh and they also tried mayonaise.


Start here and at the bottom of the page there are more going back to September 2011:

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Thermal-Compound-Roundup-February-2012/1490


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratosrally*
> 
> Start here and at the bottom of the page there are more going back to September 2011:
> 
> http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Thermal-Compound-Roundup-February-2012/1490


I guess chocolate is a insulator lol. Didnt expect that. Look at tooth paste! Not to shabby


----------



## braindrain

LOL Mayo looks like a pretty good alternative for short term tests. Easier to get off too.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratosrally*
> 
> Start here and at the bottom of the page there are more going back to September 2011:
> 
> http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Thermal-Compound-Roundup-February-2012/1490


yep thats where i read it.
thanks
rep +1


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> I'll post my rig tomorrow.


Looking forward to it. Wow 4 7970's that must be hot. Are you trying to game on the big screen at Cowboys stadium?


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Looking forward to it. Wow 4 7970's that must be hot. Are you trying to game on the big screen at Cowboys stadium?


Cards were left over from another build.


----------



## Devildog83

I'll bet it was fun looking at the numbers those put up. What do they get like 550 FPS?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

4 7970's? What resolution you going to be running at?

I saw a rig posted on another site where the guy had 4 680's but he was running 3 monitors at a combined resolution of 5160x2560.


----------



## unknown1321

Is anyone sleeving their own cables? Or just ordering them online?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unknown1321*
> 
> Is anyone sleeving their own cables? Or just ordering them online?


I sleeved before but I bought the Corsair ones for the sake of time.


----------



## rog1121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unknown1321*
> 
> Is anyone sleeving their own cables? Or just ordering them online?


I sleeved all of mine


----------



## Retundro

My motherboard and PCI were both ordered, but I am going to take a shot at making a CPU power extension cable.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> 4 7970's? What resolution you going to be running at?
> 
> I saw a rig posted on another site where the guy had 4 680's but he was running 3 monitors at a combined resolution of 5160x2560.


Only playing on a single 24 inch monitor.


----------



## ted86

So I'm finally getting around to doing my case window mod. Can anyone give me some drill bit advice if I can't find ones specifically made for plastic? What's a good alternative-use drill bit?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Only playing on a single 24 inch monitor.


Someone's taking it to the extreme.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Just a regular drill bit. I used 7/32". Tape down/clamp the sheet and drill first before you cut


----------



## xNovax

Three of the four cards are running password hashing calculations. I only use one card to actually play on.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retundro*
> 
> My motherboard and PCI were both ordered, but I am going to take a shot at making a CPU power extension cable.


I bought extensions for all 3 but I can't even see the 8 pin because the H100i hides it quite a bit. If I had payed more that $8 I would have felt like I wasted a bunch of $ on it.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I bought extensions for all 3 but I can't even see the 8 pin because the H100i hides it quite a bit. If I had payed more that $8 I would have felt like I wasted a bunch of $ on it.


You can't see it with the window closed but, this is the only angle you can see it.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Three of the four cards are running password hashing calculations. I only use one card to actually play on.


sounds intense


----------



## ted86

A lot of awesome builds in this thread! I'll post an updated pic of mine once I get everything together.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Just a regular drill bit. I used 7/32". Tape down/clamp the sheet and drill first before you cut


Unfortunately I have to go the route of cut first, drill second. I picked up a piece of Optix acrylic from Lowes tonight I had cut down to 12.5"x13.5". That gave me a few extra pieces to practice drilling on first before I do the final thing. I just ordered some SP120 HP fans for my 212 Evo and I wanna be able to show them off :-D


----------



## Slaughtahouse

K well just make sure its clamped down. Put it on a desk that you can drill into. Dont hang it over an edge because you are more then likely to crack it. You'll be fine.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ted86*
> 
> A lot of awesome builds in this thread! I'll post an updated pic of mine once I get everything together.
> Unfortunately I have to go the route of cut first, drill second. I picked up a piece of Optix acrylic from Lowes tonight I had cut down to 12.5"x13.5". That gave me a few extra pieces to practice drilling on first before I do the final thing. I just ordered some SP120 HP fans for my 212 Evo and I wanna be able to show them off :-D


Did your glass from Lowes have scratch's, I could not find a piece that didn't look ike it was going to be scratched a little and I was right, even the best looking one has them. I am going to order some new stuff and do it over.


----------



## Devildog83

Just installed 2 new SP 120 quiets to go next the my AF 140 quiet. I just wish you could install the color ring on both sides. It's a shame to have to hide it when you use them for intake.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

I wonder the difference (if there is one) with the sp's and af's around the cages. I have my 2 af quiets in the front, and two stock fans on the back side of the cages. They're empty, but im wondering if I should get two sp's for the front and put my afs on the back of the cages. If they were full, i'd probably do it for sure. But my cages are crystal clear, except for my ssd. I think im going to get all my extra fans in March so it would be good to know.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Just installed 2 new SP 120 quiets to go next the my AF 140 quiet. I just wish you could install the color ring on both sides. It's a shame to have to hide it when you use them for intake.


This is my biggest complaint about the fans.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> I wonder the difference (if there is one) with the sp's and af's around the cages. I have my 2 af quiets in the front, and two stock fans on the back side of the cages. They're empty, but im wondering if I should get two sp's for the front and put my afs on the back of the cages. If they were full, i'd probably do it for sure. But my cages are crystal clear, except for my ssd. I think im going to get all my extra fans in March so it would be good to know.


Good question, I chose the SP quiets for the back of the HDD cages because I figured the static pressure fans, even the quiets, would pull air through the cages better than the AF's. If it wasn't for that I would have purchased AF 120 quiets instead for the air flow to noise ratio. These have slightly less airflow and slightly more noise according to the specs but the static pressure agaist the cages should help. At least that's my theory and I'm stickin' to it.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> This is my biggest complaint about the fans.


Just not enough red, LOL

Don't you think the Crosshair V Formula Z ROG mobo would go nicely in there?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Good question, I chose the SP quiets for the back of the HDD cages because I figured the static pressure fans, even the quiets, would pull air through the cages better than the AF's. If it wasn't for that I would have purchased AF 120 quiets instead for the air flow to noise ratio. These have slightly less airflow and slightly more noise according to the specs but the static pressure agaist the cages should help. At least that's my theory and I'm stickin' to it.


yeah I use SP fans behind my front cover due too the tight mesh filter, but mine are Noctuas, I had Corsair SP high performance and they were way too loud at max speed.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Just not enough red, LOL
> 
> Don't you think the Crosshair V Formula Z ROG mobo would go nicely in there?


GO for it!


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Well I took out the filter. I hate the honeycomb look so that's why i'm questioning my self. I have no hard drives, no mesh in front. I think 4 af quiets would be ideal. But then, 2 sp in the front might help pull more air out and the two afs help direct the airflow more fluidly? lol i don't even know anymore. I'm sure the difference will be negligible in my situation.

Get that Asus ROG board. It will set it off. Colour coordination is key!!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> yeah I use SP fans behind my front cover due too the tight mesh filter, but mine are Noctuas, I had Corsair SP high performance and they were way too loud at max speed.


Considering I have 11 fans going if you count the 1 in the PSU and the 2 in the GPU, stock fans for the H1ooi and the 3 stock fans that came with the case right now my PC is quiter than my Dish receiver that's not too bad. Not really loud at all when you think about it.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Well I took out the filter. I hate the honeycomb look so that's why i'm questioning my self. I have no hard drives, no mesh in front. I think 4 af quiets would be ideal. But then, 2 sp in the front might help pull more air out and the two afs help direct the airflow more fluidly? lol i don't even know anymore. I'm sure the difference will be negligible in my situation.
> 
> Get that Asus ROG board. It will set it off. Colour coordination is key!!


LOL, yes it is and yes I will.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Considering I have 11 fans going if you count the 1 in the PSU and the 2 in the GPU, stock fans for the H1ooi and the 3 stock fans that came with the case right now my PC is quiter than my Dish receiver that's not too bad. Not really loud at all when you think about it.


yep I have 8 fans if you count the psu and the cpu and all are at max and it's very quiet
but those 2 SP HP fans I had sounded like a vacuum as the specs show a db rating of 35
but the SP quiet editions are nice and quiet. but I also have my tower sitting exactly 23 inches
away from me at eye level so I don't blame the sp hp fans I had cause they sure did move air.

and yes that motherboard you posted would look sweet in your case so I say go for it.


----------



## ted86

I debated for a long time whether to get the SP quiet or performance version for my cpu cooler but opted for more airflow in the end. I hope it won't be too loud at idle and medium loads because I plan to run it initially w/o the voltage reducer.

Also what I've gathered is since the fans hug the cages/filters I should get SP's to replace my intake fans rather than AF's?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> K well just make sure its clamped down. Put it on a desk that you can drill into. Dont hang it over an edge because you are more then likely to crack it. You'll be fine.


Yup, I've got some boards I'll be clamping it down to and drilling into. Can't wait!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Did your glass from Lowes have scratch's, I could not find a piece that didn't look ike it was going to be scratched a little and I was right, even the best looking one has them. I am going to order some new stuff and do it over.


No scratches. I thought they were on the plexi, but they were actually just marks on the protective film.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> yep I have 8 fans if you count the psu and the cpu and all are at max and it's very quiet
> but those 2 SP HP fans I had sounded like a vacuum as the specs show a db rating of 35
> but the SP quiet editions are nice and quiet. but I also have my tower sitting exactly 23 inches
> away from me at eye level so I don't blame the sp hp fans I had cause they sure did move air.
> 
> and yes that motherboard you posted would look sweet in your case so I say go for it.


Yeah, that's why I bought quiets, they move plenty of air and are quiet enough at 1250 RPM. I tried to match the RPM eith the stock case fams in the front but could only get to 80 percent (1150) before they went crazy loud. I think I will find the quietest fans out there that can match since you can't see them.


----------



## Devildog83

Someone in here was using the Cougar Dual x fans butI can't remember who. I am looking or the black w/ no LED but nobody has them. Any idea where to get them?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Someone in here was using the Cougar Dual x fans butI can't remember who. I am looking or the black w/ no LED but nobody has them. Any idea where to get them?


I bought 2 of the Dual-X a week ago in the blue LED, they are very nice. I use 1 on my 2 graphics cards and 1 as exhaust rear, I went with blue led as i have a blue led light strip running across the bottom of my case so the light shines up.
heres the link for the fans. dont' know who has the black as cougar offers them, their shown on cougard site.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553012

you have seen my rig before but here is the new pic with the 2 Cougar fans.


----------



## jlhawn

for some reason every Cougar Dual-X fan has the same description that they have a orange blade and red led, so in other words they gave all their fans the description for the orange fan


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> for some reason every Cougar Dual-X fan has the same description that they have a orange blade and red led, so in other words they gave all their fans the description for the orange fan


I found blue red and green but no black w/o LED. New Egg has all 3 LED fans just no black. Nobody does.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I found blue red and green but no black w/o LED. New Egg has all 3 LED fans just no black. Nobody does.


yeah the black on cougars site shows black with white led.
you can allways cut the small wires to the lights.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> yeah the black on cougars site shows black with white led.
> you can allways cut the small wires to the lights.


White LEDs would not be too bad but I can't find them. Just Red, Blue and green.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> White LEDs would not be too bad but I can't find them. Just Red, Blue and green.


did you go too cougars web-site and open the where to buy link?


----------



## jlhawn

I can't find them either.
I put a e-mail in to Cougar on their site for you asking where to get the black Dual-X fan so i'll let you know when I hear back.


----------



## Teejay187

Now live and printing







Will be printing covers for GPU and other stuff in the time coming. Looking for ideas and inspiration for what I can print.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teejay187*
> 
> Now live and printing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be printing covers for GPU and other stuff in the time coming. Looking for ideas and inspiration for what I can print.


you deserve the amazing OCN detail award!







(at least IMO)


----------



## Teejay187

Thanks







Im way out of the leauge, though. I will be experimenting with acetone baths to get the part smooth


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I can't find them either.
> I put a e-mail in to Cougar on their site for you asking where to get the black Dual-X fan so i'll let you know when I hear back.


Thanks, that's so kind of you.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Thanks, that's so kind of you.


no problem, I was on their site looking so I figured I would e-mail them about the black Dual-X


----------



## barkinos98

hey guys, this case should fit the rampage iv formula or the P9x79 Pro with no problems right? and from what i've read an EX360 or such sized rad fits with one fan, so i can possibly install an H100i all internally right?


----------



## kizwan

I have P9X79 PRO in my casing & *blackend* managed to fitted Rampage IV Extreme in C70 (link at first post). Rampage IV Formula has the same width with the Extreme if I'm not mistaken, so it should fit too. EX360 will fit with push or pull configuration but you will need to removed the metal bar in optical bay (located behind the front I/O panel). Corsair H100/H100i will fit nicely with push or pull configuration, without any mod.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> hey guys, this case should fit the rampage iv formula or the P9x79 Pro with no problems right? and from what i've read an EX360 or such sized rad fits with one fan, so i can possibly install an H100i all internally right?


the new Corsair H110 is a better choice with a 280mm radiator and no software like the H100i and the H110 only has 3 wires, 1 for pump and 2 for fans so no messy wires. Corsair confirmed for me last night that the H110 280mm will fit in the C70.
also the H110 does not have the noisy pump we read about with the other Corsair liquid systems.
I am getting the H110 myself.


----------



## braindrain

Well I got bored the other day and stuck my H100i on the drive cages. I have the two stock case fans on the front blowing air through the cages and the H100i fans pulling air through the radiator. Might try mount the fans so they pushing through but right now I'm happy with the temps.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindrain*
> 
> Well I got bored the other day and stuck my H100i on the drive cages. I have the two stock case fans on the front blowing air through the cages and the H100i fans pulling air through the radiator. Might try mount the fans so they pushing through but right now I'm happy with the temps.


Lucky people with your reasonable length vidja cards.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I have P9X79 PRO in my casing & *blackend* managed to fitted Rampage IV Extreme in C70 (link at first post). Rampage IV Formula has the same width with the Extreme if I'm not mistaken, so it should fit too. EX360 will fit with push or pull configuration but you will need to removed the metal bar in optical bay (located behind the front I/O panel). Corsair H100/H100i will fit nicely with push or pull configuration, without any mod.


thanks mate! the formula is a bit shorter than extreme, but its either the same width or a bit more than the Pro, so i dont see a reason why it should not fit too







about the rads, i've having 2nd thoughts about getting a loop with the first purchases; probably would just buy the H100i for now and upgrade to a full loop with EX360+240. thanks +rep
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> the new Corsair H110 is a better choice with a 280mm radiator and no software like the H100i and the H110 only has 3 wires, 1 for pump and 2 for fans so no messy wires. Corsair confirmed for me last night that the H110 280mm will fit in the C70.
> also the H110 does not have the noisy pump we read about with the other Corsair liquid systems.
> I am getting the H110 myself.


well, i've thought of the H110, but the thing is there is no known date when it will come to the shops here, so unless it comes in 3-4 weeks of time, i'll go with the H100i, and if it does i'll give the H110 a shot.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> thanks mate! the formula is a bit shorter than extreme, but its either the same width or a bit more than the Pro, so i dont see a reason why it should not fit too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about the rads, i've having 2nd thoughts about getting a loop with the first purchases; probably would just buy the H100i for now and upgrade to a full loop with EX360+240. thanks +rep


All-in-one water cooling like Corsair H100i/H110 is not a bad choice. I'm happy with my Corsair H100 & it perform great. I'm going to upgrade to custom water cooling hopefully next month. I've been buying parts one by one since September last year. Now I'm waiting for the final parts which should be arrived end of this month.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I have P9X79 PRO in my casing & *blackend* managed to fitted Rampage IV Extreme in C70 (link at first post). Rampage IV Formula has the same width with the Extreme if I'm not mistaken, so it should fit too. EX360 will fit with push or pull configuration but you will need to removed the metal bar in optical bay (located behind the front I/O panel). Corsair H100/H100i will fit nicely with push or pull configuration, without any mod.


I notced the Maximus v Formula is 10.1 inch's wide and the Extreme is 10.7 inch's wide. Looking at my board at 9.6 inch's wide I can see how the Formula would fit but I don't think the Extreme would. I haven't tried it but the recess looks too narrow to me.


----------



## kizwan

*backend* managed to fit the Extreme in C70. Link at first post if you want to see.


----------



## Hemi177

I know this is probably the wrong sort of thing to post about my C70 here, but if I was to sell my Arctic White C70 which is in very good condition how much do you suppose I could ask for it?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

60 to 70$? Retail is what, 150? Thats where I would put it at. You could try for 100 and see what offers you get.


----------



## ChrisTahoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HemiRoR*
> 
> I know this is probably the wrong sort of thing to post about my C70 here, but if I was to sell my Arctic White C70 which is in very good condition how much do you suppose I could ask for it?


I know you're in Canada, but right now the white C70 is $119 on Newegg with a 15% coupon, which puts it close to the $100 mark.

$60 sounds about right.


----------



## Hemi177

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> 60 to 70$? Retail is what, 150? Thats where I would put it at. You could try for 100 and see what offers you get.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisTahoe*
> 
> I know you're in Canada, but right now the white C70 is $119 on Newegg with a 15% coupon, which puts it close to the $100 mark.
> 
> $60 sounds about right.


Thanks guys! I'm posting it on kijiji which has folks pick up items at the sellers house rather than shipping so I think I can maybe get a little more out of it without shipping or tax. I'm putting it at 110 as I know I'll be haggled down, and then I can still make a good profit. Cheers and +1


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> *backend* managed to fit the Extreme in C70. Link at first post if you want to see.


At first look it seemed like it might be too shallow but I guess the stand offs are long enough that it doesn't short out. I stand corrected.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iweuisdgwj*
> 
> Welcome to my Taobao shop !
> 
> Daily update:
> 
> Discover amazing stuff, collect the things you love, buy it all in one place.
> 
> novel style, varieties, low price and good quality, and the low sale price
> 
> ==== ( http://www.fullmalls.com ) =====
> 
> ==== ( http://www.fullmalls.com ) =====
> 
> New to Hong Kong : Winter Dress
> 
> Best quality, Best reputation , Best services
> 
> ---**** NHL Jersey Woman $ 40 ---**** NFL Jersey $ 35
> 
> ---**** NBA Jersey $ 34 ---**** MLB Jersey $ 35
> 
> ---**** Jordan Six Ring_m $ 36 ---**** Air Yeezy_m $ 45
> 
> ---**** T-Shirt_m $ 25 ---**** Jacket_m $ 36
> 
> ---**** Hoody_m $ 50 ---**** Manicure Set $ 20
> 
> ---**** handbag $ 37 ---**** ugg boot $ 43 ---****
> 
> give you the unexpected harvest
> 
> ==== ( http://www.fullmalls.com ) =====
> 
> ==== ( http://www.fullmalls.com ) =====
> 
> ==== ( http://www.fullmalls.com ) =====
> 
> ==== ( http://www.fullmalls.com ) =====
> 
> ==== ( http://www.scnshop.com ) =====


What in the world is this? You must be in the wrong place.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Spam bot. Report it.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Spam bot. Report it.


I know this sounds ignorant but I don't kow how to report it.


----------



## stratosrally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I know this sounds ignorant but I don't kow how to report it.


See that red flag button at the bottom of the offending post?

Push it & go from there...


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I know this sounds ignorant but I don't kow how to report it.


Better to not know and ask than know and be overzealous with it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratosrally*
> 
> See that red flag button at the bottom of the offending post?
> 
> Push it & go from there...


TY.


----------



## blizzard232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Sorry for the crappy iPhone photos, I tried my best even with my lighting... The setback from my PC build pushed my new camera budget a bit farther but whatever.


Definitely love your rig dude


----------



## blizzard232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retundro*


EPIC WHITE RIG!!!! http://i.imgur.com/DatVDVQ.png


----------



## Lizard22

hi all I have a temperature problem with my gpu in crossfire, temperatures are well 29c idle to 34c degrees, the problem is in the fray with a little more voltage, my second gpu reaches 90c degrees, however the first 70c reaches a difference of +20 degrees.
msi 7950 gpu1 = 2PMD
msi 7950 twingfroze GPU2 = V2

thank you for your help, and will be a matter of thermal paste


----------



## MKHunt

All right. EX360 came in today and I have no idea how I'm going to make this fit with the RX120 mounted on the back. I thought I ordered more 45 and 90 fittings than i actually did. I also thought that maybe the multiport version would come with plugs for unused holes..... I was wrong.

XSPC is now shipping rads in fancier boxes though, and they have black screws. This is news to me!


----------



## Obsuniva

Hey Overclock, question on C70. Are we supposed to use high SP fans at the front of the case? Or can we use regular airflow ones? I'm trying to get these cougar fans in the front. And I'm also wondering if two 120 mm fans are better than one 140mm for the front. I'm trying to go for lower noise.


----------



## braindrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obsuniva*
> 
> Hey Overclock, question on C70. Are we supposed to use high SP fans at the front of the case? Or can we use regular airflow ones? I'm trying to get these cougar fans in the front. And I'm also wondering if two 120 mm fans are better than one 140mm for the front. I'm trying to go for lower noise.


You can use whatever fans you want at the front. If you keep the drive bays in the high static pressure fans will help. If you remove the top drive bay you wouldn't need static pressure fans and could mount a regular 140mm fan in the front. It would definitely be quieter.


----------



## jst1cam

New member here and first time ever building a PC.




No overclocking or anything.
I have added an EVGA 650ti 2GB SC+ GPU since then.

I don't game, ever. Just a lot of photoshop and surfing the web/music.

Need to save up for a different cooling setup so I can ditch the OE fan on the CPU.


----------



## Devildog83

Welcome jst1cam, that will do for what your using it for. Thinking of Air or water cooling? A Hydro series cooler would do nicely in there. Doubt you will need and H100i but an H60 to H80i would work.


----------



## CorporalHicks

Hello all, joined the club sometime last week, read since page 1 for the past 2-3 days while bored at work for some ideas! This is my first build, so pardon the sub par cabling (aside from all the current stuff I had in a different case), but was a budget build so i've been slowly upgrading pieces where needed. Then moved all my hardware in as well last week, and since a guy ran my car into a median, my car got written off and after 3 painful months of waiting I got the payout. So figured I'd treat myself to an upgrade! Removed both HDD cages to put 2x 120mm fans from front to GPU with no interference, and zip tied (ghetto fix for now) in an optical bay.

Upgrade time! (From 7770HD to Gigabyte 7950 OC, and stock intel cooler to H80i







To do list:
Hit acrylic shop and get full acrylic window without side vents (This week or next)
Install h80i cooler (this weekend, learning this stuff new, hope its not hard?)
NZXT hue (To do the entire inside green)
Future get a new PSU and fix bad cable management!


----------



## CorporalHicks

Sorry Parts List:

c70 Vengeance Military Green
p8z77-v LX Mobo
Hyper X Genesis 8GB ram
i5-3570K
Gigabyte OC 7950
600W Modxstream PSU OCZ
1TG HDD Cavier Blue


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Nice you got the NZXT hue? Post some pics when you have it all setup. I want to see how it looks in the military case.


----------



## CorporalHicks

It's ordered! Along with my fan controller. Should be able to get pictures and set up next week.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorporalHicks*
> 
> Sorry Parts List:
> 
> c70 Vengeance Military Green
> p8z77-v LX Mobo
> Hyper X Genesis 8GB ram
> i5-3570K
> Gigabyte OC 7950
> 600W Modxstream PSU OCZ
> 1TG HDD Cavier Blue


Welcome Corporal Hicks. As you can see we love to see alot of picks here, looking forward to more of yours.


----------



## CorporalHicks

I'll try and get better then Iphone4 pictures when it's "complete" (I quoted complete because are these ever complete?). But As of now I'll be happy when I get the cooling setup done (h80i installed, and a few extra fans for exhaust/intake), and the NZXT Hue installed (going to try Orange glow first, then green if I don't like orange.)

So for my next question, bear with my I'm new to this stuff, which way does the h80i fans set up for best cooling? I'm going to mount it on the back top port, but I've never understood just how a "Push/Pull" Configuration is set up. So the one fan on the back top would be pulling through the radiator, and the second fan on the inside of the radiator also is pushing air through the radiator? Is this what push pull means? I know theres two ways to set it up but which in your guys opinions is best?

Exhaust port <--- (Fan) --- Radiator <---- (Fan) <

Inside Case

Air flow represented by arrow.

Is that correct? Much appreciated for the help.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Yea thats the correct fan setup for push pull


----------



## CorporalHicks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Yea thats the correct fan setup for push pull


Good to see a fellow Rush fan. Greatest Canadian rock band of all time!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Corporal Hicks I have the same GPUs, they are tanks.







(And honestly I can get 1100mhz on air cooling, so no WC needed imo.)


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorporalHicks*
> 
> I'll try and get better then Iphone4 pictures when it's "complete" (I quoted complete because are these ever complete?). But As of now I'll be happy when I get the cooling setup done (h80i installed, and a few extra fans for exhaust/intake), and the NZXT Hue installed (going to try Orange glow first, then green if I don't like orange.)
> 
> So for my next question, bear with my I'm new to this stuff, which way does the h80i fans set up for best cooling? I'm going to mount it on the back top port, but I've never understood just how a "Push/Pull" Configuration is set up. So the one fan on the back top would be pulling through the radiator, and the second fan on the inside of the radiator also is pushing air through the radiator? Is this what push pull means? I know theres two ways to set it up but which in your guys opinions is best?
> 
> Exhaust port <--- (Fan) --- Radiator <---- (Fan) <
> 
> Inside Case
> 
> Air flow represented by arrow.
> 
> Is that correct? Much appreciated for the help.


Yep that will work just perfect. If you have any questions about the corsair link just ask. Either me or several others in here can help, or the hydro series club under water cooling also has alot of good guys in it too.


----------



## CorporalHicks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Corporal Hicks I have the same GPUs, they are tanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (And honestly I can get 1100mhz on air cooling, so no WC needed imo.)


Are you cross firing two of them? Or just the one? I can't wait, I busted my ass all morning going to pick up parts then rewiring and getting everything in and set up and I didn't have a chance to test it out before I had to leave for work. Probably going to be a long gaming session later tonight! Good to hear they're an easy over clock. Im not quite sure on starting, but I have some buddies who know that kind of stuff. Again I'm learning, might have to message ya later for advice. Did you use GPU Tweak or something else?


----------



## Devildog83

Rush fan here too, saw them in the 80's. At the risk of dating myself futher I allways liked April Wine too.


----------



## Gavush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorporalHicks*
> 
> Good to see a fellow Rush fan. Greatest Canadian rock band of all time!


oi what about the hip? I saw them twice around '98 & '99. Things have gotten a little weird since then though...


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorporalHicks*
> 
> Are you cross firing two of them? Or just the one? I can't wait, I busted my ass all morning going to pick up parts then rewiring and getting everything in and set up and I didn't have a chance to test it out before I had to leave for work. Probably going to be a long gaming session later tonight! Good to hear they're an easy over clock. Im not quite sure on starting, but I have some buddies who know that kind of stuff. Again I'm learning, might have to message ya later for advice. Did you use GPU Tweak or something else?


AMD Overdrive. And yeah, crossfire.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorporalHicks*
> 
> Good to see a fellow Rush fan. Greatest rock band of all time!


Fixed that for ya









Gonna get tickets this weekend to the show in Hamilton. Can't wait. Last show I went to back in October was awesome. Much love for Power Windows.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard232*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Sorry for the crappy iPhone photos, I tried my best even with my lighting... The setback from my PC build pushed my new camera budget a bit farther but whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely love your rig dude
Click to expand...

Thanks! Means a lot!


----------



## CorporalHicks

corsair AX850 modular a good power supply for 155$? Will be plenty power for cross firing two 7950's.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorporalHicks*
> 
> corsair AX850 modular a good power supply for 155$ to crossfire two 7950's and OC? Should be plenty right?


It runs my overvolted and overclocked 590 and an overvolted and overclocked 2600k and MCP 35x + all the other crap I have in my rig with room to spare so most definitely yes.


----------



## CorporalHicks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> It runs my overvolted and overclocked 590 and an overvolted and overclocked 2600k and MCP 35x + all the other crap I have in my rig with room to spare so most definitely yes.


Now I just have to convince myself to buy something I technically don't need at the moment, after spending 450$ today. Hahah


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorporalHicks*
> 
> corsair AX850 modular a good power supply for 155$? Will be plenty power for cross firing two 7950's.


Woah, where you getting it for 155? I paid 160 CAD for my HX850, 180 with taxes


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorporalHicks*
> 
> Now I just have to convince myself to buy something I technically don't need at the moment, after spending 450$ today. Hahah


I run eyefinity, and well, I had the cash to blow, so far there's been nothing I could find that could touch my GPUs.


----------



## Swag

Swag's "*Venus*" Build (Posted this in a different thread so it might be redundant for you







)

*Cleaned GPU die:*

*Application of CLP:*


*Actual Build:*





*Window Mod:*


----------



## jst1cam

^^
What cabling is that? I saw someone post some of the same style a while back that was white. Looks clean, even though it is a lot of wires.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Welcome jst1cam, that will do for what your using it for. Thinking of Air or water cooling? A Hydro series cooler would do nicely in there. Doubt you will need and H100i but an H60 to H80i would work.


Thanks. I have discussed different cooling methods with a buddy of mind who is a pretty big PC gamer. We decided to see how I like the power I have now(which is a crap ton compared to my old off-the-shelf unit from 01) and if I feel I need more, I would add something like the H100 and would overclock. To be honest, I don't know much about overclocking and such. haha


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jst1cam*
> 
> ^^
> What cabling is that? I saw someone post some of the same style a while back that was white. Looks clean, even though it is a lot of wires.


Most of my cables are Corsair Pre-sleeved cables for the AX-series. There are some that I sleeved myself because Corsair doesn't sell all the cables I wanted.


----------



## CorporalHicks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Woah, where you getting it for 155? I paid 160 CAD for my HX850, 180 with taxes


NCIX has them on for 160$, memory express (my local store) Has them for 180$ but price matches and beats by 25$ of difference (So ~5$). 152$+ tax in the end. So about 164$.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Thats awesome


----------



## CorporalHicks

Whats the difference between your HX850 and the AX850? Any idea?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorporalHicks*
> 
> Whats the difference between your HX850 and the AX850? Any idea?


AX is full modular and HX is semi modular


----------



## Devildog83

The Seasonic X 750 is on for $105 + a $15 rebate. I just might snag that one.


----------



## damstr

Got my Sony Nex 5R so here is my rig! Looking to put a Titan in it next week!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damstr*
> 
> 
> 
> Got my Sony Nex 5R so here is my rig! Looking to put a Titan in it next week!


If you haven't pre-ordered one or got one ordered already, they are going to be extremely expensive! They're running at $1500 at some places right now... Limited quantities + high demand = absurdly high and non-proportional prices!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damstr*
> 
> 
> 
> Got my Sony Nex 5R so here is my rig! Looking to put a Titan in it next week!


Very Very nice.


----------



## jlhawn

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130897

in stock for $999.00
and they don't even put a backplate on it for that price

they can keep it. happy with my 2 GTX 580's


----------



## Devildog83

Have ya'll seen the Ares II ROG card wuth built in water cooling. Holy cow that's what dreams are made of.

Graphics Engine AMD Radeon HD 7970x2
Bus Standard PCI Express 3.0
Video Memory GDDR5 6GB
Engine Clock GPU Boost Clock : 1100 MHz
GPU Base Clock : 1050 MHz
Memory Clock 6600 MHz ( 1650 MHz GDDR5 )
Memory Interface 768-bit
Resolution D-Sub Max Resolution : 2048x1536
DVI Max Resolution : 2560x1600
Interface DVI Output : Yes x 1 (DVI-I), Yes x 1 (DVI-D)
HDMI Output : Yes x 1 (via DVI to HDMI adaptor x 1 )
Display Port : Yes x 4 (Regular DP)
Accessories 1 x CrossFire cable
3 x Power cable
1 x DVI to HDMI adaptor
Power Consumption up to 500W3 additional 8 pin PCIe power required
Software ASUS Utilities & Driver
ROG GPU Tweak

ASUS Features Fan Sink
Super Alloy Power
Note Card: 11.8" x 5.5" x 1.8"
Radiator: 4.6" x 5.8" x 1.9"
Radiator Fan: 4.7" x 4.7" x 1"
Tube: 13.4"

● Support for six simultaneous displays may require complementary products compatible with DisplayPort 1.2 Multi-Stream Transport.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130897
> 
> in stock for $999.00
> and they don't even put a backplate on it for that price
> 
> they can keep it. happy with my 2 GTX 580's


I'd honestly rather have 2x 680s than buying a single Titan. Also, if I had $1000, I think I'd drop another $100 to buy the 690 and just have a overall better card... I mean, the only thing appealing about the Titan over the 690 is the GDDR5 but the 690 beats it in every test until you get Quad-SLI where that RAM really builds up...

Also, the Ares looks beautiful but I don't think I'd like to have a CLC on my GPU. I'd rather just buy a nice $1000 card and put the entire rig under water for $500.







And yes, a backplate should've been added! It's like having a Merc AMG but no AMG sign...


----------



## damstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130897
> 
> in stock for $999.00
> and they don't even put a backplate on it for that price
> 
> they can keep it. happy with my 2 GTX 580's


I ordered it before they went out of stock. The asus card is pending pre-order till the 28th. Hopefully they ship me the Evga Titan soon! SLI Titans baby!!


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Have ya'll seen the Ares II ROG card wuth built in water cooling. Holy cow that's what dreams are made of.
> 
> Graphics Engine AMD Radeon HD 7970x2
> Bus Standard PCI Express 3.0
> Video Memory GDDR5 6GB
> Engine Clock GPU Boost Clock : 1100 MHz
> GPU Base Clock : 1050 MHz
> Memory Clock 6600 MHz ( 1650 MHz GDDR5 )
> Memory Interface 768-bit
> Resolution D-Sub Max Resolution : 2048x1536
> DVI Max Resolution : 2560x1600
> Interface DVI Output : Yes x 1 (DVI-I), Yes x 1 (DVI-D)
> HDMI Output : Yes x 1 (via DVI to HDMI adaptor x 1 )
> Display Port : Yes x 4 (Regular DP)
> Accessories 1 x CrossFire cable
> 3 x Power cable
> 1 x DVI to HDMI adaptor
> Power Consumption up to 500W3 additional 8 pin PCIe power required
> Software ASUS Utilities & Driver
> ROG GPU Tweak
> 
> ASUS Features Fan Sink
> Super Alloy Power
> Note Card: 11.8" x 5.5" x 1.8"
> Radiator: 4.6" x 5.8" x 1.9"
> Radiator Fan: 4.7" x 4.7" x 1"
> Tube: 13.4"
> 
> ● Support for six simultaneous displays may require complementary products compatible with DisplayPort 1.2 Multi-Stream Transport.


yep they tested 2 of them on Guru 3D site


----------



## Devildog83

Saw 1 on ebay, buy it now for $2700. Just a bit out of my price range. LOL


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Saw 1 on ebay, buy it now for $2700. Just a bit out of my price range. LOL


I would say so, out of my budget aswell


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I would say so, out of my budget aswell


You can buy 2 7970's for less than $1000


----------



## Slaughtahouse

I'd take the Titan over the Ares or sli setups any day. The more amounts of Vram I can get on one chip, the better. Might not be such a big deal for most people, especially pc gamers, but im sure that would help me big time with my CAD work. The card looks like a healthy mix of a beast gaming card and a modest workstation card. Im down for that. Plus low noise, less heat and proper driver support? Even better.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> I'd take the Titan over the Ares or sli setups any day. The more amounts of Vram I can get on one chip, the better. Might not be such a big deal for most people, especially pc gamers, but im sure that would help me big time with my CAD work. The card looks like a healthy mix of a beast gaming card and a modest workstation card. Im down for that. Plus low noise, less heat and proper driver support? Even better.


from the reviews I have read the Titan would be the perfect card for CAD. they say it's a good gaming card but a better card for programs such as CAD, etc.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Nice, thats what I was assuming. Do you have any links?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Nice, thats what I was assuming. Do you have any links?


I will try and find the one that said that


----------



## jlhawn

Let's not forget the double precision computing performance, the most powerful yet in a consumer part. Not only is this the strongest GPU for gaming, it's also the least expensive GPU with powerful double precision computing capabilities. It's not a full on Tesla powerhouse with ECC and some other more specialized features. Enabling DP also drops the frequency to stay within the TDP. There probably aren't a whole lot of people that will take advantage of this feature, but it may just broaden the market for those that will, with a more reasonably priced option, relatively speaking.

heres one from overclock.com


----------



## Buehlar

Hi everyone. You guys have some very nice builds going into the c70!

I've had mine a little over a week and would love some of insight on my build.
I would like my top rad to be exposed as much as possible and was wondering if a pull config would be any less efficient than a push config..
I assume the difference would be minimal but has anyone built a pull confiig in the c70?


----------



## ChrisTahoe

Build looks good so far.

As for a pull config on top, it will depend on the radiator. If it has a lower fin density, then you'll be perfectly fine running it in a pull setup. However, higher fin density radiators require higher flowing fans to operate efficiently, and thus don't work as well in a pull configuration.

Honestly, you'd be looking at MAYBE a couple degrees warmer being in a pull configuration with the top radiator instead of a push, even if it IS a higher fin density radiator. You'll be okay, unless you're trying to push your system to it's absolute limits where that sort of temperature difference will matter.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> I'd take the Titan over the Ares or sli setups any day. The more amounts of Vram I can get on one chip, the better. Might not be such a big deal for most people, especially pc gamers, but im sure that would help me big time with my CAD work. The card looks like a healthy mix of a beast gaming card and a modest workstation card. Im down for that. Plus low noise, less heat and proper driver support? Even better.


I would still take the Ares, I don't do CAD and I would take it for the cool factor, I can't afford it anyway so it doesn't matter but it has 200 mhz more core clock, 784 bit interface and 6600 mhz memory clock. You could get one of these if you wan't 6 gbs on one chip with a higher core clock - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202005


----------



## braindrain

Hmm not bad. The 6GB HD 7970 only costs $718 over here. Usually the price difference is a lot more.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I would still take the Ares, I don't do CAD and I would take it for the cool factor, I can't afford it anyway so it doesn't matter but it has 200 mhz more core clock, 784 bit interface and 6600 mhz memory clock. You could get one of these if you wan't 6 gbs on one chip with a higher core clock - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202005


I know some programs I use favor Nvidia and support Cuda so thats why I'd stick with them. Thats still a beastly card though, but id probably take the route of the Titan if I had 1k to blow

Holy crap, 784 bit interface? Jesus thats huge.

edit2: Ah, its 384 bit per chip.


----------



## sebar

I think it is time for me to join the club.
I built my system in a Black C70. For the water loop I tubed it using copper tubing and painted the copper tubes black.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> I think it is time for me to join the club.
> I built my system in a Black C70. For the water loop I tubed it using copper tubing and painted the copper tubes black.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











wow, you have my amazement and appreciation

Special medal for the black painted copper tubes and the chrome painted Mpower (yellow) accents









but i have to ask, did you just regularly mount the RX240 (guessed right?) in the bottom with no struggle what so ever (especially with that PSU) or did you do some voodoo magic to get it there? (except the voodoo magic of you loop







)
also, what are you using as a res and mounting for it?

i think that your loop is a great addition to this club and helps lots of us.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Beautiful man. Just beautiful. I would of left the copper unpainted but man, that is a slick loop.

+1 rep


----------



## Devildog83

Wow, how sweet is that C70. It needs to be on Million Dollar PC site. I like the painted pipes. It would be nice if you could get crome trim to replce the grey trim on the outside of the case. WOW!!!


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow, you have my amazement and appreciation
> 
> Special medal for the black painted copper tubes and the chrome painted Mpower (yellow) accents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i have to ask, did you just regularly mount the RX240 (guessed right?) in the bottom with no struggle what so ever (especially with that PSU) or did you do some voodoo magic to get it there? (except the voodoo magic of you loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> also, what are you using as a res and mounting for it?
> 
> i think that your loop is a great addition to this club and helps lots of us.


Thanks, I had to do some of that voodoo magic







to mount the RX240 on the bottom.







Actually I just had to shift the rad forward and to the outside (right side). The ventilation holes on the bottom line up perfectly. the rad is secured into place using 4 screws. The res is mounted using a Bitspower 120 Water Tank Mount Panel (RAD Side) - BP-120WTMP-BK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Beautiful man. Just beautiful. I would of left the copper unpainted but man, that is a slick loop.
> 
> +1 rep


If I did not already have a bunch of silver fittings I would have probably left the tubing copper and used black fittings. Maybe next time.


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Wow, how sweet is that C70. It needs to be on Million Dollar PC site. I like the painted pipes. It would be nice if you could get crome trim to replce the grey trim on the outside of the case. WOW!!!


Thanks, I sleeved the extension cables with gray paracord to match the grey trim on the case.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> Thanks, I had to do some of that voodoo magic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to mount the RX240 on the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I just had to shift the rad forward and to the outside (right side). The ventilation holes on the bottom line up perfectly. the rad is secured into place using 4 screws. The res is mounted using a Bitspower 120 Water Tank Mount Panel (RAD Side) - BP-120WTMP-BK
> If I did not already have a bunch of silver fittings I would have probably left the tubing copper and used black fittings. Maybe next time.


nope the black tubing is perfect in that setup, it matches, the copper would have looked like a sore thumb.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Still looks awesome. Im not denying that, but I like the "injection" of the copper. Nice bit of contrast since its all black and grey


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> Thanks, I had to do some of that voodoo magic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to mount the RX240 on the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I just had to shift the rad forward and to the outside (right side). The ventilation holes on the bottom line up perfectly. the rad is secured into place using 4 screws. The res is mounted using a Bitspower 120 Water Tank Mount Panel (RAD Side) - BP-120WTMP-BK
> If


so the screws would just align? does it matter which screws are used? (since different rads have different screws)
Do you think its a good idea to mount a fan on the HDD cage and a res? (i.e. a fan on the left side of the cage and in the fan the BP mounting) or is it too tight/stupid?
i guess it's a 35x right? (and is it a 250mm res or just a 150mm)

finally, i must say i never expected the Sentry Mesh controller to look that good in the front

p.s.
how dusty your case gets?


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisTahoe*
> 
> Build looks good so far.
> 
> As for a pull config on top, it will depend on the radiator. If it has a lower fin density, then you'll be perfectly fine running it in a pull setup. However, higher fin density radiators require higher flowing fans to operate efficiently, and thus don't work as well in a pull configuration.
> 
> Honestly, you'd be looking at MAYBE a couple degrees warmer being in a pull configuration with the top radiator instead of a push, even if it IS a higher fin density radiator. You'll be okay, unless you're trying to push your system to it's absolute limits where that sort of temperature difference will matter.


Hey, thanks for the response and kind words.








Top rad is a RS240 from XSPC so its low density. Bottom rad is a RX240 also in pull. Not looking to run an extreme overclock, just a stable/cool/quiet running system.
Will probaly find my CPU's max clock and step it down 2~300MHz.


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> so the screws would just align? does it matter which screws are used? (since different rads have different screws)
> Do you think its a good idea to mount a fan on the HDD cage and a res? (i.e. a fan on the left side of the cage and in the fan the BP mounting) or is it too tight/stupid?
> i guess it's a 35x right? (and is it a 250mm res or just a 150mm)
> 
> finally, i must say i never expected the Sentry Mesh controller to look that good in the front
> 
> p.s.
> how dusty your case gets?


Yes the screw holes line up perfectly and I don't think it would matter what screws you use as long as they are long enough. You probably could mount a fan between the res and the HDD cage but there may not be enough room depending on what video crd you are using. you would also need some spacers because the BP mount has mounting nuts that would hit the fan. I have a 140mm fan on the front side of the HDD cage. I am using a swiftech MCP 35x pump and it is a 150mm res. So far I have not had any problems with dust, I have cleaned the dust filters once already.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Installing Serva on my C70 today. Also, 8 1gigabit outputs on it


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> Yes the screw holes line up perfectly and I don't think it would matter what screws you use as long as they are long enough. You probably could mount a fan between the res and the HDD cage but there may not be enough room depending on what video crd you are using. you would also need some spacers because the BP mount has mounting nuts that would hit the fan. I have a 140mm fan on the front side of the HDD cage. I am using a swiftech MCP 35x pump and it is a 150mm res. So far I have not had any problems with dust, I have cleaned the dust filters once already.


after checking a little, while the 7970 pcb is a bit longer the fan possibility is probable though i guess it would be dangerously tight.
my case gets quite dusty, but thats mainly because my PC is in a dusty environment (on the floor + near a carpet + a cat) and i'm a bit lazy







.

btw, i know it's a bit too late too suggest but what do you think of the possibility of mounting a 360 rad up top and fiddling a 280 at the bottom by your method?


----------



## sebar

It would be very easy to get a 360 in the roof and 280 should easily fit in the floor.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> I know some programs I use favor Nvidia and support Cuda so thats why I'd stick with them. Thats still a beastly card though, but id probably take the route of the Titan if I had 1k to blow
> 
> Holy crap, 784 bit interface? Jesus thats huge.
> 
> edit2: Ah, its 384 bit per chip.


I am not sure if it matters, the ROG site says 784 and the New Egg specs say 2x 384.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I am not sure if it matters, the ROG site says 784 and the New Egg specs say 2x 384.


it should be 384x2, since one 7970's bandwidth is 384 bits. no card ever has had 392 bits


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> It would be very easy to get a 360 in the roof and 280 should easily fit in the floor.












*throws a way all plans and starts re-planning* (your loop is the main "fault". especially res place)

now considering a PSU cover...


----------



## jst1cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANGUZ*


What lighting is that?

Nevermind, found my answer on the page after where that was posted. haha


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> it should be 384x2, since one 7970's bandwidth is 384 bits. no card ever has had 392 bits


Probably right, This card has 2 GPU's on 1 card so I just wasn't sure about the discrepency.


----------



## CigarNut

Hey Guys, I'm Fred. I just built my first rig, and although she's a little plain right now im very proud of her. Im really glad I went with the c70. I plan on replacing the side panel window and adding some white led's.


----------



## rog1121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> I think it is time for me to join the club.
> I built my system in a Black C70. For the water loop I tubed it using copper tubing and painted the copper tubes black.


Why didn't you do RAD->GPU->RAD->CPU instead of RAD->GPU->CPU->RAD? Seems kind of pointless to cool the water down and then have it run through another radiator again.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rog1121*
> 
> Why didn't you do RAD->GPU->RAD->CPU instead of RAD->GPU->CPU->RAD? Seems kind of pointless to cool the water down and then have it run through another radiator again.


in WC the water goes so fast trough the loop and since its a one closed system the water temp stabilizes over time so order doesn't matter that much. Sure there is a difference in temp, but it is so small that it doesn't worth doing an order as you stated. it's better to have a cleaner looking loop.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CigarNut*
> 
> Hey Guys, I'm Fred. I just built my first rig, and although she's a little plain right now im very proud of her. Im really glad I went with the c70. I plan on replacing the side panel window and adding some white led's.


Welcome to the club. The good thing about plain rigs is we get to see them transorm.


----------



## Mdkart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mdkart*
> 
> Hello everyone!
> I've a problem with one of my front USB3 port on my Corsair C70 bought 1 month ago.
> The left USB3 port works as expected.
> But when I connect any device (USB2 or 3) on the right one, it says that my USB device is not recognized.
> This is quite annoying.
> Anyone else have trouble with front USB port?


Just a little auto-quote to say that the problem was indeed the front panel.

Sent a mail to Corsair's support. Next day they sent me a coupon to get for free the front panel on their shop. Received the item very fast.
Didn't had time to change it until today. I did it this morning and now all two USB 3.0 ports are working


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Probably right, This card has 2 GPU's on 1 card so I just wasn't sure about the discrepency.


it shouldnt matter that much anyway, just be sure you arent buying the ares because it has a high bandwidth, its a common turkish mistake. 256 bit and 2gbs of VRAM doesnt always mean its a good card


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> it shouldnt matter that much anyway, just be sure you arent buying the ares because it has a high bandwidth, its a common turkish mistake. 256 bit and 2gbs of VRAM doesnt always mean its a good card


!st it's just dreaming cause I can't afford to spend that kind of $ on a video card anyhow, plus either the Titan, Ares or Matrix would be more than enough graphics power for me so if I could it would be just because I love the way it looks as much as the #'s it can out up. It would also look nice onthe Crosshair V board I am going to get.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mdkart*
> 
> Just a little auto-quote to say that the problem was indeed the front panel.
> 
> Sent a mail to Corsair's support. Next day they sent me a coupon to get for free the front panel on their shop. Received the item very fast.
> Didn't had time to change it until today. I did it this morning and now all two USB 3.0 ports are working


Thats awesome. Hopefully they'll provide me with the same support if anything happens to my baby


----------



## Swag

Here are some slightly better photos than the previous ones, still not good since I'm still saving up money for a new DSLR! Clumsiness has never cost me more money.







(Posted them in another thread so it may be redundant for you!)


----------



## blizzard232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*


Precious build, has only one mistake, that isn't mine


----------



## Devildog83

So clean swag, great job.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard232*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> 
> 
> Precious build, has only one mistake, that isn't mine
Click to expand...

Haha! I didn't have too much of a liking to sleeved cables until I got a windowed case and now, I NEED to have all the cables perfect!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> So clean swag, great job.


Thanks!







I like your build a lot though, I'd like to have CF in my build but the green case doesn't fit with the "modern" look of the CF.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Haha! I didn't have too much of a liking to sleeved cables until I got a windowed case and now, I NEED to have all the cables perfect!
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like your build a lot though, I'd like to have CF in my build but the green case doesn't fit with the "modern" look of the CF.


I can see that. After I finnish this build, I am going for ROG as you might have gathered by the red and black, I am thinking an intel machine with sabertooth, the green case and khaki tan on the trim. Either paint or vinyl I am not sure. Just waiting for the right time to tell my wife I am buying a new ROG mobo and possibly an ROG gpu.


----------



## Devildog83

Finnaly got a psu to replace my Ultra LSP 750. bought a Seasonic ss660 platinum xp off of e-bay for $101. plus $9 shipping. They are on New Egg for $155 so I thought it was a great deal.


----------



## CigarNut

Ended up rotating the window so that the fan holes are on the right side. That should take care of that till i can find someone to make me window without the tint and holes.

Going to go white white sleeving all around.


----------



## Gavush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CigarNut*
> 
> That should take care of that till i can find someone to make me window without the tint and holes.


The window is really easy to make. There is quite a bit of discussion on it here in this thread. There are several different materials available to do the job, some mail order and some at your local building supply store. Some of the materials you can score with utility or x-acto knife and then break along an edge (ie counter top edge) and some you need to be more aggressive, like using a dremel. If you're careful and cut it out a little bigger than you actually need it and perhaps drill before you cut you don't really need any special drill bit to get the job done.

Personally I got a sheet of 1/8" stuff from Lowes that was $10. I don't remember the specific dimensions of the sheet - it was enough to make just one window with some bits left over (one of which I used to make a block-off plate for the upper grill area, which I later cut in half when I added a 140mm fan up there) I traced around the old window and marked the screw holes with a marker, then made lines about 1/4" bigger than the original and scored it with a knife and broke it, then carefully drilled the holes with a wood block underneath. You can use the extra fan grommets that come with/in the case to make bushings for the screws to offset the difference in size. I used these grommets and still had 8 left over to mount fans. You can spend more money on more exotic materials but I'm not sure why you would when the result is the same. If you don't have a drill perhaps you could borrow one.


----------



## wevsspot

Hey guys. Just received my C70 yesterday afternoon. I've got an existing w/c loop that I'm going to carry over from my Lian Li build that includes a Black Ice Stealth GT 240mm radiator. It looks like that will fit without issues.

However, when researching what 280mm radiators might fit (excluding the H110 280mm) I came across a possible anomaly. When measuring the radiator mounting hole dimensions on the top panel, the 140mm holes are the standard width and length. But the distance between the two fan mounts measures (by my best measurement) 20mm. I'm attaching a rough diagram to illustrate.

The potential issue is that many of the 280mm radiators I've been considering have a distance of 15mm or 16mm between the two fan mounts. So my question for anyone who might have put a 280mm radiator up top (excluding Corsair radiators), what radiator did you use and where there any problems with the mounting hole locations.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Just a question of opinion but should I paint the trim around my case white? Or would it be too tacky?

I would like to get that military feel with possibly this star as a decal on the back panel.



Then later on change all of my fans to the corsair ones with the white rings and get white cable extensions

This is just a concept photo with my awesome paint skills lmao


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wevsspot*
> 
> Hey guys. Just received my C70 yesterday afternoon. I've got an existing w/c loop that I'm going to carry over from my Lian Li build that includes a Black Ice Stealth GT 240mm radiator. It looks like that will fit without issues.
> 
> However, when researching what 280mm radiators might fit (excluding the H110 280mm) I came across a possible anomaly. When measuring the radiator mounting hole dimensions on the top panel, the 140mm holes are the standard width and length. But the distance between the two fan mounts measures (by my best measurement) 20mm). I'm attaching a rough diagram to illustrate.
> 
> The potential issue is that many of the 280mm radiators I've been considering have a distance of 15mm or 16mm between the two fan mounts. So my question for anyone who might have put a 280mm radiator up top (excluding Corsair radiators), what radiator did you use and where there any problems with the mounting hole locations.


thestache managed to put Koolance HX-CU-1402V Radiator 2x140mm radiator up top without any problem. See his build log:-
http://www.overclock.net/t/1269799/corsair-c70-vengeance-thread


----------



## wevsspot

Thanks for the link. Checked the engineering specs on that radiator and it has 20mm spacing between the fan mounts - so it makes sense that it would fit. I wonder if Corsair intentionally used that spacing to "encourage" people to use their water cooling solutions.............


----------



## kizwan

As far as I know 240mm rad have 15mm spacing between the middle mounting holes. What is the brand of the 280mm radiators that you found have 15/16 mm spacing?


----------



## Lizard22

msi crossfire radiator recommendations for 7950, with one of 280mm is sufficient only for two cards.


----------



## Devildog83

White doesn't look bad Slaughahouse.


----------



## msgclb

I've been looking for a dual 140 rad for my C70 and noticed in the specs for the

*XSPC EX280 Dual Fan Low Profile / High Performance Radiator*

Fan-spacing 15mm (Industry-standard is 20mm)

So why would a case or rad manufacture ignore the industry standard? (my rhetorical question)

Anyway I was considering this for my C70.

*Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper Dual 140mm Radiator*

Dimensions (LxWxH): 324 x 144 x 45mm

I can't find any mention of the fan spacing.

Anybody know for sure if this will fit the C70.


----------



## braindrain

Not sure if it makes a difference with a 280mm radiator but when I had 2 140mm fans in the top they fit together like the 2 120mm's on the H100i. I think that if a 280mm radiator used 2 regular 140mm fans then it should fit fine. Unless there's a gap between them for some reason.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> White doesn't look bad Slaughahouse.


Think I should do it then? I mean, I could always paint it back to black if I dont like it.


----------



## damstr

I may make a custom loop for SLI Titans IF they oc a lot more on water. Just a single 240mm rad. Minimalist (sp?) design. Maybe like a pump/res combo or something what do you all think?


----------



## wevsspot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msgclb*
> 
> I've been looking for a dual 140 rad for my C70 and noticed in the specs for the
> *XSPC EX280 Dual Fan Low Profile / High Performance Radiator*
> Fan-spacing 15mm (Industry-standard is 20mm)
> So why would a case or rad manufacture ignore the industry standard? (my rhetorical question)


Exactly. The Magicool MC-RADI280 has a 16mm spacing between the fan mounting holes. So add that to the XSPC EX280 as units that may / may not fit perfectly.

Not having time to research every 280mm radiator out there..... here are a few that have the standard 20mm spacing;

Hardware Labs SR-1 280
Hardware Labs GTX 280
Hardware Labs GTS 280
Koolance HX-CU-1402V

I'll continue to update as I find more.

The trend appears to be that the slim radiators have closer spacing. But that may just be a coincidence. Also the price difference.......................


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Think I should do it then? I mean, I could always paint it back to black if I dont like it.


Then why not, let's see how it turns out. You are doing or have done white cables right?


----------



## wevsspot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msgclb*
> 
> *Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper Dual 140mm Radiator*
> Dimensions (LxWxH): 324 x 144 x 45mm
> I can't find any mention of the fan spacing.
> Anybody know for sure if this will fit the C70.


According to this review that measured the fan spacing.. it is 15mm
http://www.coolingtechnique.com/en-reviews/98-radiators/914-alphacool-nexxxos-xt45-120mm-and-360mm-full-copper-review.html?showall=1


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Then why not, let's see how it turns out. You are doing or have done white cables right?


No don't have the cables. That would be later on, but I can go to Rona or Home depot later this week and grab a 5$ spay paint can.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> No don't have the cables. That would be later on, but I can go to Rona or Home depot later this week and grab a 5$ spay paint can.


Yep, make sure you get stuff that is for plastic.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Spoiler: MultiQuote



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wevsspot*
> 
> Hey guys. Just received my C70 yesterday afternoon. I've got an existing w/c loop that I'm going to carry over from my Lian Li build that includes a Black Ice Stealth GT 240mm radiator. It looks like that will fit without issues.
> 
> However, when researching what 280mm radiators might fit (excluding the H110 280mm) I came across a possible anomaly. When measuring the radiator mounting hole dimensions on the top panel, the 140mm holes are the standard width and length. But the distance between the two fan mounts measures (by my best measurement) 20mm. I'm attaching a rough diagram to illustrate.
> 
> The potential issue is that many of the 280mm radiators I've been considering have a distance of 15mm or 16mm between the two fan mounts. So my question for anyone who might have put a 280mm radiator up top (excluding Corsair radiators), what radiator did you use and where there any problems with the mounting hole locations.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> thestache managed to put Koolance HX-CU-1402V Radiator 2x140mm radiator up top without any problem. See his build log:-
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1269799/corsair-c70-vengeance-thread


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> As far as I know 240mm rad have 15mm spacing between the middle mounting holes. What is the brand of the 280mm radiators that you found have 15/16 mm spacing?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msgclb*
> 
> I've been looking for a dual 140 rad for my C70 and noticed in the specs for the
> 
> *XSPC EX280 Dual Fan Low Profile / High Performance Radiator*
> Fan-spacing 15mm (Industry-standard is 20mm)
> 
> So why would a case or rad manufacture ignore the industry standard? (my rhetorical question)
> 
> Anyway I was considering this for my C70.
> 
> *Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper Dual 140mm Radiator*
> Dimensions (LxWxH): 324 x 144 x 45mm
> 
> I can't find any mention of the fan spacing.
> 
> Anybody know for sure if this will fit the C70.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindrain*
> 
> Not sure if it makes a difference with a 280mm radiator but when I had 2 140mm fans in the top they fit together like the 2 120mm's on the H100i. I think that if a 280mm radiator used 2 regular 140mm fans then it should fit fine. Unless there's a gap between them for some reason.






Something you all should be aware of:



Fans are measured edge to edge, not hole to hole. as a result wevsspot, your original drawing is not quite possible. To my knowledge, the case is standard.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Yep, make sure you get stuff that is for plastic.


Yea will do. Won't be my first venture into spray painting


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Yea will do. Won't be my first venture into spray painting










guess I should have figured that.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msgclb*
> 
> I've been looking for a dual 140 rad for my C70 and noticed in the specs for the
> 
> *XSPC EX280 Dual Fan Low Profile / High Performance Radiator*
> Fan-spacing 15mm (Industry-standard is 20mm)
> 
> So why would a case or rad manufacture ignore the industry standard? (my rhetorical question)
> 
> Anyway I was considering this for my C70.
> 
> *Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper Dual 140mm Radiator*
> Dimensions (LxWxH): 324 x 144 x 45mm
> 
> I can't find any mention of the fan spacing.
> 
> Anybody know for sure if this will fit the C70.


That rad is too thick to fit in C70. Not enough clearance between motherboard & rad+fans. If it is 2x120mm rad, you can shift it to the right. I think I saw someone put thicker rad but I believe it is 120mm rad.

For reference, to show the clearance between 35.5mm rad & motherboard, this is EX360 rad fitted up top:-
B NEGATIVE
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wevsspot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *msgclb*
> 
> *Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper Dual 140mm Radiator*
> Dimensions (LxWxH): 324 x 144 x 45mm
> 
> I can't find any mention of the fan spacing.
> 
> Anybody know for sure if this will fit the C70.
> 
> 
> 
> According to this review that measured the fan spacing.. it is 15mm
> http://www.coolingtechnique.com/en-reviews/98-radiators/914-alphacool-nexxxos-xt45-120mm-and-360mm-full-copper-review.html?showall=1
Click to expand...

That is measurement on 120mm rad, right? So, 15mm spacing is correct for 120 mm rad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Something you all should be aware of:
> 
> 
> 
> Fans are measured edge to edge, not hole to hole. as a result wevsspot, your original drawing is not quite possible. To my knowledge, the case is standard.


Thanks. I didn't notice the drawing is wrong though.









The issue is the spacing of the middle screw holes which is some 140mm rad have 15mm spacing instead of 20mm, e.g. EX280. However, we still can mount the 140mm radiator using four screws which should be enough. I'm wrong. The the spacing of mounting holes (end-to-end) for the 2x140mm rad on C70 is 270mm while EX280 is 265mm.


----------



## Archer S

I got the XSPC EX280 coming in over the weekend. I will be test fitting it on Sunday. Will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## braindrain

Just remember guys. The fan holes on the top of the C70 are quite large. That's why you use the washers to mount the H100i. Unless you using pretty thick screws you should have enough wiggle room to fit most rads. Measuring from the out side of the holes its about 274mm end to end, from the inside its about 263mm.


----------



## wevsspot

Concede that my rough drawing is a bit out of whack









But the primary point is the spacing between the middle holes.

Archer - will be super excited to get your feedback on the XSPC EX280 because that is the exact radiator I wanted to buy originally. That's what got me asking the question in the first place. Then I thought, well that might not work, how about the Magicool Slim that is getting such good feedback.... and bam, same thing with the spacing.

I really hope the XSPC EX280 fits. That would be great news. That would mean that the Magicool Slim would be a nice fit too.


----------



## braindrain

Well assuming the 280mm rads use standard 140mm fans, and not some special size that they made up to force people to buy their product, then surely the only thing that would determine the spacing would be the size of the screws used. The H100i is my first brush with watercooling so I have no idea how other rads are laid out. Kinda sad that in a country where the average ambient temperature in summer is around 35-39 ºC that water cooling systems would be so scarce. Planning on exploring the options of importing a XSPC system before next summer.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindrain*
> 
> Well assuming the 280mm rads use standard 140mm fans, and not some special size that they made up to force people to buy their product, then surely the only thing that would determine the spacing would be the size of the screws used. The H100i is my first brush with watercooling so I have no idea how other rads are laid out. Kinda sad that in a country where the average ambient temperature in summer is around 35-39 ºC that water cooling systems would be so scarce. Planning on exploring the options of importing a XSPC system before next summer.


at least you have WC in your country. (AIO units excluding)
here we have ONLY AIO units (Corsair, Antec etc) and that stupid Thermaltake Bigwater kit from 2010 or something.

btw, if i were to use a regular 240 rad, is it probable to use a 45mm thick one with fans in push?


----------



## Pure2sin

I would try to go over all 191 pages but it would take too long. lol

Is there a place selling the solid plastic windows yet?

I could do it myself but if someplace is selling them at a reasonable price I would just do that.


----------



## Archer S

Something i just realized is that the 280mm radiator (any radiator) will fit in this case fine you will just have to mount it awkwardly. I cant make a picture right now but just try to understand what im saying. Lets suppose that the spacing does NOT line up and the corsair hole pattern does not work with the dual xspc radiator. So you can NOT sandwich 2 fans between the radiator and the case. What is to stop you from mounting the radiator directly to the case using only 4 screws on one side? The hole spacing for two fans might not line up but the hole spacing for one will definitely line up. So just pick one set, left or right fan, and screw your radiator onto the case with 4 short screws on that one side. leave the other side floating. Im sure 4 screws on one side is sufficient to hold it in there with no issues. then mount your 2 fans on the other side. done.


----------



## Archer S

Made the picture
- red circles - 4 screw holes for one of the 140mm fans. Screw the radiator in in those spots.
- red outlines (white circles) - where the other 4 screws on the radiator would be, mismatched from the case holes. Dont screw those in. just leave them unscrewed. that side would be floating. (but who cares? I think those 4 screws on one side would be sufficient.)


----------



## braindrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> at least you have WC in your country. (AIO units excluding)
> here we have ONLY AIO units (Corsair, Antec etc) and that stupid Thermaltake Bigwater kit from 2010 or something.
> 
> btw, if i were to use a regular 240 rad, is it probable to use a 45mm thick one with fans in push?


Actually the only WC that's not AIO in the country is usually sold buy companies that order through Amazon and stuff. It usually costs twice the price (at least). Some places sell water blocks and coolant but no radiators, pumps or reservoirs.

As for fitting a 45mm rad with fans I think it should fit, depending on your motherboard. If it wasn't for the CPU fan header and a heat sink I'd be able to mount the H100i with fans in push/pull config.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindrain*
> 
> Actually the only WC that's not AIO in the country is usually sold buy companies that order through Amazon and stuff. It usually costs twice the price (at least). Some places sell water blocks and coolant but no radiators, pumps or reservoirs.
> 
> As for fitting a 45mm rad with fans I think it should fit, depending on your motherboard. If it wasn't for the CPU fan header and a heat sink I'd be able to mount the H100i with fans in push/pull config.


at least you have water blocks available and coolant. we have absolutely nothing (well, except distilled water and maybe Coke if you feel lucky with your loop







)

your telling me on RAM / heatsink?i'm the one who has a barb sticking out of the MoBo which is worse than tall ram. (and also plans to use it. M5F...) i know that if i'd mount the fans on the outside it would work or the rad but then whats the point? (but the coolest option is mounting a 360)


----------



## braindrain

LOL actually I just did another search and it seems a local company is importing XSPC parts and kits and their prices are actually decent. Not sure what country you in but XSPC seems to add new stores to their "where to buy" list pretty often it seems.

As for alternatives to mounting 2 sets of fans, I tried this for awhile.  You need to take the plugs off the fans and thread them through the holes for the 140mm fans then reattach the plugs. I didn't have matching fans so I didn't keep it set like that for long.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess I should have figured that.


Actually, I might do the side the same olive drab paint if I can find it but I just grabbed a flat white today. I'll start with the front and see how it looks.

How do you pop off the front trim? lol


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindrain*
> 
> LOL actually I just did another search and it seems a local company is importing XSPC parts and kits and their prices are actually decent. Not sure what country you in but XSPC seems to add new stores to their "where to buy" list pretty often it seems.
> 
> As for alternatives to mounting 2 sets of fans, I tried this for awhile.  You need to take the plugs off the fans and thread them through the holes for the 140mm fans then reattach the plugs. I didn't have matching fans so I didn't keep it set like that for long.


i'm in Israel. and in here the PC market is already a sort of a niche, which within it the Enthusiast is a niche so Water cooling is pretty much out of the question. plus many would come back to the store after a week with the complaint: "my loop isn't working and i've specially placed the pump on the highest spot so it would run better", or "my PC just died (because of bad assembling and a leak) and i require full replacement" etc.

i know that mounting the fans outside works, but it ruins the look of the case overall and missing the look of fans inside the case at the top (which could be one of the main things in a loop aesthetic)


----------



## Pure2sin

This is a push pull setup on a C70. But yes you have to mount the radiator and fans in another set of holes:


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Anyone have any idea how to pop off the front trim ?









Really wanted to do this tonight


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Anyone have any idea how to pop off the front trim ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really wanted to do this tonight


You can't do it. You will have to mask it off. Sorry for the bad news.


----------



## WickedBrutal

Yo Slaughta......



Removing the front trim is a ballbreaker, but totally doable. It is very lightly glued in and the trick is patience and going slow, Just get either an exacto blade, or flat file and pop the dab of solidified glue off. Once it is off, gently work that section of front trim free. Rinse and repeat for each glued section. Starting from the middle and working outward worked best for me (done it 3 times now and can't say it's and enjoyable task). Using a glue gun to slowly melt it free ended badly when I attempted it. Once it's free, clean off all the residual glue of the inside of the front panel-just make sure the notches on the trim line back up (it snaps in easily). Once you are done painting remount it and either use a few drops of super glue or loctite. The devil is in the details, and if you are taking the effort to paint, it's well worth doing. +


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WickedBrutal*
> 
> Yo Slaughta......
> 
> 
> 
> Removing the front trim is a ballbreaker, but totally doable. It is very lightly glued in and the trick is patience and going slow, Just get either an exacto blade, or flat file and pop the dab of solidified glue off. Once it is off, gently work that section of front trim free. Rinse and repeat for each glued section. Starting from the middle and working outward worked best for me (done it 3 times now and can't say it's and enjoyable task). Using a glue gun to slowly melt it free ended badly when I attempted it. Once it's free, clean off all the residual glue of the inside of the front panel-just make sure the notches on the trim line back up (it snaps in easily). Once you are done painting remount it and either use a few drops of super glue or loctite. The devil is in the details, and if you are taking the effort to paint, it's well worth doing. +


I stand corrected, I guess it is possible, not to easy but possible.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Don't worry about it, the last few hours ive been painting it up. I just used paper and and painters tape. Just finished the last coat. I'll take some pics in a few mins


----------



## Pure2sin

Has anyone tried changing the LED light or whatever kind of light it is on the power button? I was looking at it and don't like the white I have seen in pictures. Red maybe?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Ahahahahaha

**** me! Lol well it was as good I could get the tape around the edge but we got some paint bleed going on! Try to clean up the best I can with a knife VERY GENTLY.

Edit: After a half hour of knife, finger nail, nail polish remover, and wet paper towels, I got it down to near perfection.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Ok here we go




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Devildog83

That actually looks pretty good Slaughta. I like.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Thanks, appreciate it. Now i just have that army star emblem on the back, get the rest of those corsair fans, and eventually get some sleeved cable extensions


----------



## Mdkart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archer S*
> 
> 
> 
> Made the picture
> - red circles - 4 screw holes for one of the 140mm fans. Screw the radiator in in those spots.
> - red outlines (white circles) - where the other 4 screws on the radiator would be, mismatched from the case holes. Dont screw those in. just leave them unscrewed. that side would be floating. (but who cares? I think those 4 screws on one side would be sufficient.)


I personally have an EX 280 on top of my Corsair C70. I mounted it as on your picture.
I managed to put the 8 screws (some of them into fan holes, not screw holes)

Here is a pic of my setup :


Ddn't have the time to make better pictures with the setup fully finished)


----------



## Devildog83

Cool, add your sig rig when you can so we can see what you have.


----------



## Devildog83

Put in a Seasonic SS 660 Platinum  Had to mount it upsidedown due to the AF 140 at the bottom which I prefer anyway but it has this ugly sticker on this side so I did this. looks better but I would prefer to have the nice Platinum logo instead.


----------



## ChrisTahoe

Cleaned up my rig a bit. I think it turned out nice!


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisTahoe*
> 
> Cleaned up my rig a bit. I think it turned out nice!


i bet it looks great when the fans are spinning. (i love that GPU support







)

Also, i see i'm not the onyl one who always keeps on losing one of the rubber covers of the barbs. (recommended to check somewere near the PSU or the GPU)


----------



## ChrisTahoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> i bet it looks great when the fans are spinning. (i love that GPU support
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Also, i see i'm not the onyl one who always keeps on losing one of the rubber covers of the barbs. (recommended to check somewere near the PSU or the GPU)


SO THAT'S THE RUBBER PIECE THAT FELL OUT! Hahahahaha. I saw it fall on the floor and I'm like, "Where is this from?" At least I can put it back now. Thanks!


----------



## Gavush

Guess who won a XIGMATEK Dark Knight II SD1283 Night Hawk Edition CPU cooler for his C70?

< - - - - this guy!

*dance dance*


----------



## Gavush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Put in a Seasonic SS 660 Platinum... Had to mount it upsidedown due to the AF 140 at the bottom which I prefer anyway but it has this ugly sticker on this side so I did this... looks better but I would prefer to have the nice Platinum logo instead.


IMHO you installed it up-side right. It's more thermally efficient using the ambient air rather than case air, and you get use of the dust filter too. Not as exciting to look at though...


----------



## CastorTroy45

Here's my rig....had the coolermaster haf xb before and didn't like it at all. I'm really liking the c70 so far. I've been tempted to upgrade my graphics card so many times but my good ole 2GB 560ti is still playing everything at high or ultra with great frame rates.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> Guess who won a XIGMATEK Dark Knight II SD1283 Night Hawk Edition CPU cooler for his C70?
> 
> < - - - - this guy!
> 
> *dance dance*


How'd you win that? And enjoy! I got one my self, so does my brother. Its an awesome air cooler.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisTahoe*
> 
> SO THAT'S THE RUBBER PIECE THAT FELL OUT! Hahahahaha. I saw it fall on the floor and I'm like, "Where is this from?" At least I can put it back now. Thanks!


every other time i mange to almost loose this thing. one time (i guess when migrated my rig to the C70) only after finishing everything i noticed it was missing. SEARCHED FOR AN HOUR AND COULD'NT FIND THIS LITTLE S**T OF A RUBBER PIECE. eventually after frustration after frustration found it on my case floor (or on the tiny crack between the PSU and case) and because the case is black, interior is black and the rubber piece is black the feeling of finally finding this little bastard lying there smiling at me was a mixed bag. at first i was thrilled that i found it, but then i was furious that it was all of this time there and pretty much laughing at my frustration. my hint is alyas have a little bag for these 2 rubber covers ready when you open up your case. (or go full water cooling that includes the motherboard. whatever your wallet chooses







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> Guess who won a XIGMATEK Dark Knight II SD1283 Night Hawk Edition CPU cooler for his C70?
> 
> < - - - - this guy!
> 
> *dance dance*


guess who is a little disappointed and has slight envy?
<---- *this guy*

congratulations on the win though







great cooler at a "cool" price of 0.00$


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> IMHO you installed it up-side right. It's more thermally efficient using the ambient air rather than case air, and you get use of the dust filter too. Not as exciting to look at though...


Me too, but the nice looking side is on the other side. That is my real is real issue so I just altered it.


----------



## CrazyCorky

Just picked up my Gunmetal C70... I'll post pictures after I swap everything over! Anyone using a H80i and can show me how you have your case fans setup!? That would be awesome!


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> Also, i see i'm not the onyl one who always keeps on losing one of the rubber covers of the barbs. (recommended to check somewere near the PSU or the GPU)


I don't know what you're referring to & where it should be located which means I already loose mine.







Do you have a picture of that rubber covers?


----------



## ChrisTahoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I don't know what you're referring to & where it should be located which means I already loose mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a picture of that rubber covers?


He is talking about my motherboard. There is a built in water block, and the barbs have rubber covers. One was missing from the picture. I don't think your motherboard has em so you should be fine.


----------



## FlamingMidget

Hey guys. Been working on my build in secret for a while now. A few more things to finish up and ill be posting pics of the monster. Here's a teaser of what inspired the look.

External


Internal



Coming soon


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget*
> 
> Hey guys. Been working on my build in secret for a while now. A few more things to finish up and ill be posting pics of the monster. Here's a teaser of what inspired the look.
> 
> External
> 
> 
> Internal
> 
> 
> 
> Coming soon


God, that car looks beautiful.







How did you make a C70 look like that? I'm really interested...


----------



## ChrisTahoe

Seeing that EVO makes me miss my STi. A stupid deer totaled it in December.


----------



## RKTGX95

i just had a crazy idea:

A C70 pedestal. (that would fit the style just like the Switch 810 pedestal by Dwood)


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> i just had a crazy idea:
> 
> A C70 pedestal. (that would fit the style just like the Switch 810 pedestal by Dwood)


Would be nice if someone were making them.







Would make this already sexy case even sexier!


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Would be nice if someone were making them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would make this already sexy case even sexier!


i'm sure that if someone really needed one (i.e. a setup that would benefit, even if aesthetically) and he'd asked Dwood we would have a great thing for a great case







(just need to work on the design aspect)


----------



## Trexx

Ηi all! Newbie here, first post.









My build:









Parts list:

Corsair Vengeance c70
Corsair cx 600
Intel core i5 2500
Cooler Master Hyper 412s
Asrock z77 extreme 6
Kingston hyper-x red (2 x 8GB)
Sapphire Radeon 7950 vapor x boost
Intel 330 series 180GB
Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 1TB
2 x corsair AF120 performace fans
2 x Arctic F12
3 x stock corsair


----------



## Teejay187

Welcome to the club! Speed Demon sticker should be red









UV Prints in my C70


----------



## CorporalHicks

Didn't even think and got my window side mod acrylic piece cut the exact same size as the stock window. Think I'll be able to drill the holes in the new one without cracking the edges? Only 10$, but pain in the ass to go back to the shop.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorporalHicks*
> 
> Didn't even think and got my window side mod acrylic piece cut the exact same size as the stock window. Think I'll be able to drill the holes in the new one without cracking the edges? Only 10$, but pain in the ass to go back to the shop.


put some good body shop masking tape on both sides where your going too drill
and warm up the acrylic with a blow dryer (hair drier).


----------



## CorporalHicks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyCorky*
> 
> Just picked up my Gunmetal C70... I'll post pictures after I swap everything over! Anyone using a H80i and can show me how you have your case fans setup!? That would be awesome!




This is my "In progress, waiting on about 4 seperate pieces soo too lazy to do good cable management, then undo when new parts arrive" Build shot.

Well get something better up in the next few weeks after I install window mod, nzxt hue, fan controller, sp120's (for the h80i) (it's also in push/pull) and 2 exhaust af140's on top. Also grabbing a 128gig SSD probably this week as well.


----------



## CorporalHicks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> put some good body shop masking tape on both sides where your going too drill
> and warm up the acrylic with a blow dryer (hair drier).


Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorporalHicks*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion!


Just curious, how is the PSU working out for you? What Wattage is it? Haven't seen to many around here have OCZ.


----------



## CorporalHicks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Just curious, how is the PSU working out for you? What Wattage is it? Haven't seen to many around here have OCZ.


Haven't had any issues other then cable length. Needed an extension cable (can see green sleeved Alchemy). The cables are a pretty ugly mixture (Orange, yellow, red, etc) And some of them are short by quite a bit. Otherwise I have no complaints for it, super quiet I don't think I've ever heard it. It's 600W, so for future plans it won't be enough and will need to be replaced. But for how the computer started, as a budget build, it does the trick. Think it was 60$ on sale.


----------



## Pure2sin

I have most of the stuff ready to go in. Still waiting on a few extra things


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorporalHicks*
> 
> Haven't had any issues other then cable length. Needed an extension cable (can see green sleeved Alchemy). The cables are a pretty ugly mixture (Orange, yellow, red, etc) And some of them are short by quite a bit. Otherwise I have no complaints for it, super quiet I don't think I've ever heard it. It's 600W, so for future plans it won't be enough and will need to be replaced. But for how the computer started, as a budget build, it does the trick. Think it was 60$ on sale.


someone on here the other week used automotive wire harness wrap for their psu cables too hide
all the colors, it is a cloth like wrap that comes in a role like electrical tape. it looked really good in his
system.


----------



## Gavush

yeah it worked out really nice. What I used was Volkswagen or Audi part number 000-979-950 but I'm sure there are alternatives. Maybe even hockey tape. It's a little spendy at around $20 a roll - I happened to have some left-over in my tool box at work.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisTahoe*
> 
> He is talking about my motherboard. There is a built in water block, and the barbs have rubber covers. One was missing from the picture. I don't think your motherboard has em so you should be fine.


Oh, I see. I thought I was missing something that I don't know about.


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> God, that car looks beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you make a C70 look like that? I'm really interested...


lol i cant really say i made a c70 look as amazing as that car. But i plan on getting pretty close. Im still no where near finished, and ill be taking pictures of it now and over time it will become my own little gaming "EVO"


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> yeah it worked out really nice. What I used was Volkswagen or Audi part number 000-979-950 but I'm sure there are alternatives. Maybe even hockey tape. It's a little spendy at around $20 a roll - I happened to have some left-over in my tool box at work.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


yep yours is the one I saw. just looked at it again and i just think that wrap really looks good.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Care to help a fellow owner out guys?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1366821/appraisal-sig-rig-sampson


----------



## jfmgunner

Hey guys, I'm new to the C70 club, starting my build in the next few days. Finally upgraded from my trusty but cramped Antec 300 Illusion case. I'm going for a blue theme in the gunmetal black case. I've got an Asus Sabertooth 990FX with a Athlon II 965be, 8gb of GSkill mem, all migrating from my old build, and I'm adding in a new AX750 psu with blue braided cables, an h100i, a bunch of blue-ringed Corsair SP and AF fans and an EVGA 660ti 3gb card to finish it off. This will be the third build I do, and I'm really excited to start after going through this thread and seeing all the passion and creativity you guys have put into your builds, its really awesome. I had a couple of quick questions though:
1. Should I mount my AX750 fanside down, if I don't have a ton of clearance above the ground( looking for a piece of furniture to place my case on, but until then it may be set on the floor)? Can it suck in enough air so close to the ground?
2. What hdd cage setup do you guys prefer? Will more cool air hit my gpu if I take out the top cage and let the front intake fan blow over to it or will it do better with the top cage in and a fan on it right next to the gpu? Because it seems airflow is tight through the cage, but of course the fan is much closer when placed on the cage...I figure some of you guys have experimented with this








3. Thinking of an Corsair AF 140 on the bottom of the case, next to the psu, good idea?

Ok, I think that's pretty much it. Thanks in advance guys for any help you can provide!

P.S.
My camera broke recently, but I'll see what I can do to get you guys some pics once I finish.


----------



## CrazyCorky

Question for you guys!

I recently just bought my C70 Vengeance and am using a H80i. My idle temps are average out at about 33 degrees. I have the radiator mounted top back slot with only a pull on the fan. (With my mobo I can't do push/pull, the heatsinks get in the way. MSI MPower Big Bang) I have the other top fan as an exhaust and the back fan as an exhaust. The 2 front and bottom fan are intake. These temps are the same as when I was using a Hyper 212 plus. Am I doing something wrong? Just seems like I should be getting lower idle temps than with air cooled. I know under load my temps are about 10-15 degrees cooler. Any advice?


----------



## jlhawn

the C70 has stands on the bottom so yes mount psu with fan down.
I have the top hdd cage removed and have installed 2 Noctua 120mm fans behind the front cover
and then took a 120mm fan and attached it to the 2 top screw holes on the bottom cage using the 2 bottom
mounting holes of the fan therefore it feeds cool air too my 2 graphics cards. see pic.
bottom fan IMO is no use.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyCorky*
> 
> Question for you guys!
> 
> I recently just bought my C70 Vengeance and am using a H80i. My idle temps are average out at about 33 degrees. I have the radiator mounted top back slot with only a pull on the fan. (With my mobo I can't do push/pull, the heatsinks get in the way. MSI MPower Big Bang) I have the other top fan as an exhaust and the back fan as an exhaust. The 2 front and bottom fan are intake. These temps are the same as when I was using a Hyper 212 plus. Am I doing something wrong? Just seems like I should be getting lower idle temps than with air cooled. I know under load my temps are about 10-15 degrees cooler. Any advice?


most closed loop liquid coolers provide the same temps at
idle as a air cooler but provide better temps at load.
so no you are doing nothing wrong, but if you can find a way
to make your radiator push pull with 2 fans.


----------



## CrazyCorky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> most closed loop liquid coolers provide the same temps at
> idle as a air cooler but provide better temps at load.
> so no you are doing nothing wrong, but if you can find a way
> to make your radiator push pull with 2 fans.


I'm sure I can. I'll try moving it to the front position.


----------



## jfmgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> the C70 has stands on the bottom so yes mount psu with fan down.
> I have the top hdd cage removed and have installed 2 Noctua 120mm fans behind the front cover
> and then took a 120mm fan and attached it to the 2 top screw holes on the bottom cage using the 2 bottom
> mounting holes of the fan therefore it feeds cool air too my 2 graphics cards. see pic.
> bottom fan IMO is no use.


Thanks for the quick response! That was my feeling also on the psu. Very interesting what you did with the fan above the hdd cage, I like it. so is it only secured by the two bottom holes? or did you tape it on one side? I will def try this I think.


----------



## CrazyCorky

I still need to redo the wiring on it. Would I get any better temps with a h100i?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfmgunner*
> 
> Thanks for the quick response! That was my feeling also on the psu. Very interesting what you did with the fan above the hdd cage, I like it. so is it only secured by the two bottom holes? or did you tape it on one side? I will def try this I think.


its just held on with the 2 bottom holes as the case comes with long machine screws to mount the fans to the hdd cages.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyCorky*
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to redo the wiring on it. Would I get any better temps with a h100i?


have you seen the new corsair H110 240mm radiator with 140mm fans? and
it does not have the troublesome software and only has 1 pump power wire and 2 fan wires.
corsair has confirmed the H110 with fit in the top of the C70.


----------



## CrazyCorky

I have not. However now I am playing around with the idea of a full custom loop once I get my second 670.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyCorky*
> 
> I have not. However now I am playing around with the idea of a full custom loop once I get my second 670.


yes custom loops are much better and i have seen some nice setups in the C70


----------



## CrazyCorky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> yes custom loops are much better and i have seen some nice setups in the C70


But the main problem I have is my board. The heatsinks create a few problems with closed loop systems.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyCorky*
> 
> But the main problem I have is my board. The heatsinks create a few problems with closed loop systems.


yes but Corsair liqiud coolers will mount to the hdd cages in the C70.
even the H100


----------



## CrazyCorky

I will look into that here shortly. I may just move my H80i and see if that makes a difference too.


----------



## CorporalHicks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> someone on here the other week used automotive wire harness wrap for their psu cables too hide
> all the colors, it is a cloth like wrap that comes in a role like electrical tape. it looked really good in his
> system.


That's a good idea actually, the fellow who did it suggested Hockey tape, might consider that. Although In a few cheques I'll probably just get an AX850 so I'm not sure if there's a point to going through the work.

Finished the window mod, and current set up (with bad cable management included!). Once my fan controller and NZXT hue come this week I'll re-do it all, and get some updated.

Window Mod:



current


----------



## Teejay187

Jumping on the carbon wave


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorporalHicks*
> 
> That's a good idea actually, the fellow who did it suggested Hockey tape, might consider that. Although In a few cheques I'll probably just get an AX850 so I'm not sure if there's a point to going through the work.
> 
> Finished the window mod, and current set up (with bad cable management included!). Once my fan controller and NZXT hue come this week I'll re-do it all, and get some updated.
> 
> Window Mod:
> 
> 
> 
> current


looks good. is that a fan wire pulled tight from the front? they make exstension cables for fans.


----------



## CorporalHicks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> looks good. is that a fan wire pulled tight from the front? they make exstension cables for fans.


Yup, but I bought the fans from local store, and bought fan controller online. The controller has extensions, so just hooked the fan up like that till the controller comes.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

I bought the rest of my corsair fans today. I did they exact same setup as you jlhwan with the suspended fan off the bottom cage. I'll see how it goes. Im not liking the idea with it sorta jimmy rigged like that lol but i'll see if there are any noticeable difference in temps for my GPU. If not, i'll pop back in the second cage and just go back to the way it was.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorporalHicks*
> 
> Yup, but I bought the fans from local store, and bought fan controller online. The controller has extensions, so just hooked the fan up like that till the controller comes.


kinda figured that since i saw you said you ordered a controller.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> I bought the rest of my corsair fans today. I did they exact same setup as you jlhwan with the suspended fan off the bottom cage. I'll see how it goes. Im not liking the idea with it sorta jimmy rigged like that lol but i'll see if there are any noticeable difference in temps for my GPU. If not, i'll pop back in the second cage and just go back to the way it was.


fans look good. myself I don't think it's jimmy rigged as it's mounted solid with the long machine screws going through the fans entire frame thickness.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Its mounted the same way. Anyways, I just played BF3 for 10 minutes. Usually I would see it hit 65c and it was at 64c at its peak. The difference is negligible for my single card setup. I'd imagine it providing more help to you with 2 580's dishing out heat. I'm gonna switch it back.

Anyone have the 140mm corsair fans up top? Are they securely mounted for you guys? Seems like the rubber mounts are barely holding in the screws. Im think im gonna go grab some washers and put them under the heads because the screws dont have enough of a flange to fit snug with the rubber.


----------



## CrazyCorky

I'm going to be doing the same thing with my screws for the top!


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Its mounted the same way. Anyways, I just played BF3 for 10 minutes. Usually I would see it hit 65c and it was at 64c at its peak. The difference is negligible for my single card setup. I'd imagine it providing more help to you with 2 580's dishing out heat. I'm gonna switch it back.
> 
> Anyone have the 140mm corsair fans up top? Are they securely mounted for you guys? Seems like the rubber mounts are barely holding in the screws. Im think im gonna go grab some washers and put them under the heads because the screws dont have enough of a flange to fit snug with the rubber.


yeah it helps me big time for my 2 cards.
I took mine apart yesterday and redid the thermal paste
and my temps went down 6c per card.
now I never go over 72c on top card and never over 68c on bottom.
don't know about the 140mm fans as I have Noctuas on top and the screws
go through a rubber mount but they seem ok and have been on now over a month.


----------



## CrazyCorky

Do the corsair sp120 fit in front of the hard drive bays without modification?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Those are af's (I took out the filter infront, thought it was ugly imo) and they fit just fine. Its only the mounts up top. The holes are massive and the heads of the screws slide right through them. The rubber is supposed to act as a bridge or connection between the two but I could easily right now poke the screw from up top and the fan would fall down.


----------



## CrazyCorky

Ah ok. I will have to look to see what I can find. Because I would love to find a better place to mount my h80


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Those are af's (I took out the filter infront, thought it was ugly imo) and they fit just fine. Its only the mounts up top. The holes are massive and the heads of the screws slide right through them. The rubber is supposed to act as a bridge or connection between the two but I could easily right now poke the screw from up top and the fan would fall down.


if you contact Corsair they will send you the correct screws as
they had a issue in packing the 2 different size screws when they packed the C70 cases.
I contacted them over a month ago and they sent me a complete acc package for the C70
with 2 types of screws, 1 type with small heads and 1 type with larger heads.
they had it too me in 3 days for free.


----------



## CrazyCorky

Thanks for the info!!


----------



## jlhawn

it's the same acc pack for the Obsidian cases as you will get a email saying thats what is shipping too you after you ask them for the screws.
I was confused when I got that email so I asked them and they told me.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Oh holy crap, I was just using the screws that came with the fans. I didn't even bother checking the ones that came with my case.

One sec


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Oh holy crap, I was just using the screws that came with the fans. I didn't even bother checking the ones that came with my case.
> 
> One sec


If you remove the front filter won't you get a little dusty inside there?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Ah thank you for posting that. I wound't even have checked that little corsair cardboard box. I had the proper screws thankfully. Now everything is snuggy!









@DevilDog Yea she will, but its the price to pay for the appearance. I really hate that hex filter. If I can just find or make a custom one, then i'll do that but its not that big of an issue. I open my computer up all the time anyways.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> if you contact Corsair they will send you the correct screws as
> they had a issue in packing the 2 different size screws when they packed the C70 cases.
> I contacted them over a month ago and they sent me a complete acc package for the C70
> with 2 types of screws, 1 type with small heads and 1 type with larger heads.
> they had it too me in 3 days for free.


You mean if I shoot them an email I won't have to worry about my rads falling down any more?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> You mean if I shoot them an email I won't have to worry about my rads falling down any more?


you would go to their support forum and use the RMA link on the left and explain that you did not get the large head screws.
it depends when your case was purchased if you did not get the correct screws in the acc pack as they have fixed the mix up now
and the cases come with all the parts.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Ah thank you for posting that. I wound't even have checked that little corsair cardboard box. I had the proper screws thankfully. Now everything is snuggy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @DevilDog Yea she will, but its the price to pay for the appearance. I really hate that hex filter. If I can just find or make a custom one, then i'll do that but its not that big of an issue. I open my computer up all the time anyways.


I hate that filter also as it is such a tight mesh I have too clean every week and it
sucks you have too take both side panels off and then the front to remove the filter
but I guess its better then cleaning the inside of case all the time all though I tried a
week without the filter and saw less dust but thats because the filter catches such
small dust that it looks like I have lots of dust.


----------



## Pure2sin

Stupid question. For the Power and Reset connectors on this case they are 2 pin. On my motherboard the pins are like this:



Does the Reset connector have to be flipped upside-down because the ground is on the left not the right like the Power connector?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pure2sin*
> 
> Stupid question. For the Power and Reset connectors on this case they are 2 pin. On my motherboard the pins are like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the Reset connector have to be flipped upside-down because the ground is on the left not the right like the Power connector?


It might not be this way on all cases and mobo's but I have flipped them both ways before and saw no difference. I did it with this case and my asus m5a99x evo board and it worked both ways.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

switches are not polarized.


----------



## Archer S

just thought i should let everyone on here know. the XSPC EX280 DOES FIT in the top of the case WITH NATIVE HOLE MOUNTS IF AND ONLY IF YOU DO NOT USE RUBBER GROMMETS


----------



## Archer S

on a side note. BEWARE you WILL NEED an angled fitting on your radiator. my motherboard does not allow a hose to connect to the innermost barb. Wish i knew this before purchasing because now i cant set it up without a 45 degree compression fitting and i cant afford one for a while.


----------



## jlhawn

if anyone here has the white C70 heres a new Xigmatek Dark Knight. I have the black one and it cools very good.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archer S*
> 
> just thought i should let everyone on here know. the XSPC EX280 DOES FIT in the top of the case WITH NATIVE HOLE MOUNTS IF AND ONLY IF YOU DO NOT USE RUBBER GROMMETS


Please take a picture & post it here, especially from the top showing the screw mount. I would like to see it.


----------



## Archer S

First off, proving that this is indeed a 140mm radiator:


Hole mounts, and how it looks inside the case. Plenty of room for fans, even thicker ones (if they even exist in 140mm formats) As you can see a 45 degree fitting IS required. And also worth noting the screws will scratch your case! I was a little upset when i found out but oh well.








ALTERNATIVELY, IF YOU CAN NOT LIVE WITHOUT RUBBER GROMMETS FOR WHATEVER REASON, YOU CAN USE THEM WITH NATIVE HOLES STILL!!!! so long as you sandwich your fans between the case and the radiator. as you can see in this case there is no way a fitting could be attached so the radiator would have to be flipped and having a dual bay res at the front this is vastly impractical. But i can see it working with a tube res.





Sorry about low quality pictures, was taken with a galaxy S2. Soooo does anyone want to gift me with a 45 degree *EDIT fitting black compression fitting*?







(just kidding i can wait until i have enough money to order one)


----------



## kizwan

Thanks you. +rep!


----------



## Archer S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Thanks you. +rep!


It was no problem









I am thinking of using rubber washers on both sides of the case (for the screw and the radiator) to dampen some vibrations. I know it wont be as good as the corsair grommets but it will be better than nothing. Will post pics of the final setup once its all done


----------



## braindrain

Can't you put the outputs of the rad in the front? Regular fittings should fit then. Even with the angled fittings I wouldn't want it that close to the motherboard. Also, what fans are you using with it?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archer S*
> 
> Sorry about low quality pictures, was taken with a galaxy S2. Soooo does anyone want to gift me with a 45 degree *EDIT fitting black compression fitting*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (just kidding i can wait until i have enough money to order one)


Take your time mate. Custom water cooling can be expensive. I started buy wc parts since Sept last year. Some, at least the one I want doesn't available locally & need to get it from oversea especially from US. Thankfully there are many wc enthusiast here who also need to buy parts from US. This enable us to share the expensive shipping cost. I'm right now waiting the last essential parts to arrived at my doorstep. I'm not done yet unfortunately. Still need to decide coolant & fan controller. BTW, do you already have everything except fittings?


----------



## Archer S

I can not mount it with the fittings towards the front of the case. Well i can i just dont want to. I have a dual bay reservoir with pump and routing that tubing is going to be a (insert bad words). I would much rather have the fittings towards the back of the case and use an angled fitting. I know it's awfully tight with the motherboard heat sink there but honestly as long as it has no leaks it wont really matter.

I am using xspc fans. Whichever come with the ray storm kit.

And yes i have everything purchased. Even the fittings. I just discovered I will need an angled one after i test fit the radiator. So im literally just one angled fitting short of having this up and running.


----------



## braindrain

Will have to do some research on 140mm fans. Unfortunately the XSPC EX280 kit isn't available here. I'd either have to buy the 240 kit and get an extra 280 radiator or build up a system from parts. The later would be the cheapest option. Not sure if the pump would handle a 240 rad and a 280 rad anyway.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Put my cages back and but now with one corsair af quiet fan on the back of the top cage. With one of the extra stock fans, I mounted it to the back of my Dark Knight II. Free push pull setup lol. It pulls so much air now too with the exhaust fan right behind it. I'll take some pics later


----------



## MKHunt

Any sense of sureness I had about how I would make the EX360 fit in the top of the C70 with an RX120 on the back has been completely destroyed. I get the feeling that I'm going to be relying on magic. Magic, lots of small cuts in my hands, and dreams. I am also open to suggestions. Anybody with an RX/RS/EX120 rad laying around, will it fit on the back mounted with the ports on the bottom?


----------



## MKHunt

EDIT: My Naos 5000 has the dreaded double click with a single click issue again....


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Moar fans!


Now I can justify buying another duel pack of af120's. Put one on the bottom cage and the extra on the back of my dark knight. But for now, its kinda funny with the stock 120 on there.

Then clean up some of the wires in the top left, get the braided white cable extensions, and finally, paint that decal on the back. Then she's complete. Until I get my x79 board and hex core cpu... muwhahahahaa


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Moar fans!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I can justify buying another duel pack of af120's. Put one on the bottom cage and the extra on the back of my dark knight. But for now, its kinda funny with the stock 120 on there.
> 
> Then clean up some of the wires in the top left, get the braided white cable extensions, and finally, paint that decal on the back. Then she's complete. Until I get my x79 board and hex core cpu... muwhahahahaa


Clean up those cables! My OCD is coming out and makes me want to kill your PC! Also, why are you putting the SSD in the HDD bay? Why don't you put it in the back? Much cleaner!


----------



## FlamingMidget

Any one know a safe way to remove the corsair logo on the front of the mesh? I don't wanna maul this thing trying to find out it doesn't come off.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Clean up those cables! My OCD is coming out and makes me want to kill your PC! Also, why are you putting the SSD in the HDD bay? Why don't you put it in the back? Much cleaner!


Cause she needs a place to sleep! I aint gonna let her hang out in the back. She needs a proper bed







In all honesty, I dont see the point. The cages are hidden when the case is closed.

What you talking about?! The cables are pretty clean, its just the top left. I'll just pull on the slack and tie it up. JEEEEZ lol


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Clean up those cables! My OCD is coming out and makes me want to kill your PC! Also, why are you putting the SSD in the HDD bay? Why don't you put it in the back? Much cleaner!
> 
> 
> 
> Cause she needs a place to sleep! I aint gonna let her hang out in the back. She needs a proper bed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all honesty, I dont see the point. The cages are hidden when the case is closed.
> 
> What you talking about?! The cables are pretty clean, its just the top left. I'll just pull on the slack and tie it up. JEEEEZ lol
Click to expand...

I cringe everytime I look at the picture.







OCD at its finest.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Its bad lighting too but IS THIS NOT GOOD ENOUGH FOR YA?!



Thats how it looked before I added all these extra fans. Give me some time. I'll hide those little cables ones so it goes back to this standard.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Its bad lighting too but IS THIS NOT GOOD ENOUGH FOR YA?!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats how it looked before I added all these extra fans. Give me some time. I'll hide those little cables ones so it goes back to this standard.


Better.







You're going to get sleeved cables right?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

The extensions, yes. Not right now though. Maybe in another month. We'll see


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> The extensions, yes. Not right now though. Maybe in another month. We'll see


Yea, extensions are fine, just don't go cheap and not buy them in the end. Anyway for you to route the cables through the back of the motherboard?

I have an mATX board so it's a bit easier but I was able to route the USB3.0 case cable behind the motherboard:


----------



## Slaughtahouse

No no, i'll buy them. I just wated 70$ on these fans this sunday. The kit for the cables is I think around 40$ but it doesn't come with the 24pin... might buy the Alchmey cables instead. Depends if I can find them locally. Not really worrying about the 3.0 cable but kudos to hiding it behind the mobo.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> No no, i'll buy them. I just wated 70$ on these fans this sunday. The kit for the cables is I think around 40$ but it doesn't come with the 24pin... might buy the Alchmey cables instead. Depends if I can find them locally. Not really worrying about the 3.0 cable but kudos to hiding it behind the mobo.


I hated it for a while because I routed it after I screwed down the board and then it finally gave in and went through.


----------



## WickedBrutal

FlamingMidget: It's not that much of a hassle removing the front Corsair badge from the mesh. It's attached with weak tack glue and will come off unharmed if you take care and go slow. You can use either a fine file, or you finger nail and just slowly work away the edges (hit it with a hair dryer if you are having difficulty). Once you have the edges free, it's easy enough to pry off. The badge is pretty tough, don't worry about trashing it. +


----------



## CorporalHicks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Clean up those cables! My OCD is coming out and makes me want to kill your PC! Also, why are you putting the SSD in the HDD bay? Why don't you put it in the back? Much cleaner!


Jesus if you think his is bad, I beg and plead you not to look at the pictures from mine. I thought his was pretty damn good. Where's a good place for SSD/HDD that's not in the bays? I took out both HDD bays, and trying to figure where the best spot is for HDD and SSD would be. Currently have the HDD sitting in optical.


----------



## Devildog83

I just saw the C70 Arctic White for $69.95 on Tiger Direct. http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7622507&Sku=SYX-603026OH&cm_re=Homepage-_-Spot 01a-_-CatId_32_SYX-603026OH It's OEM, how is that with a PC case?


----------



## Gavush

wow and techbargains.com didn't pick up on that.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorporalHicks*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Clean up those cables! My OCD is coming out and makes me want to kill your PC! Also, why are you putting the SSD in the HDD bay? Why don't you put it in the back? Much cleaner!
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus if you think his is bad, I beg and plead you not to look at the pictures from mine. I thought his was pretty damn good. Where's a good place for SSD/HDD that's not in the bays? I took out both HDD bays, and trying to figure where the best spot is for HDD and SSD would be. Currently have the HDD sitting in optical.
Click to expand...

Well if you didn't have an HDD, then I'd say the back, look at where I put my SSD:


----------



## blizzard232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Well if you didn't have an HDD, then I'd say the back, look at where I put my SSD:


Haven´t your OCD got fluked with this SSD placement?














just kidding







love your build


----------



## wevsspot

Hey guys, we don't have a Corsair C70 club at my "home" forum, but I stop by here once in a while too, so I thought I'd share my build with you guys. Multiple posts so please bear with me.

I snapped a few photos as I was swapping hardware from the Lian Li Lancool K62 into the C70. Nothing fancy here, but thought I'd share.

The virgin case exterior and interior


----------



## wevsspot

Handy built in wire clips on the backside;



First up, install the Black Ice GT Stealth 240mm radiator.





And now my trusty Corsiar HX1000W power supply;


----------



## wevsspot

How to control all the fans? The one drawback (in my application) to the C70 is that it only has three 5.25" drive bays. So I modified my NZXT Sentra Mesh fan controller and got it to fit inside the case in the bay behind the factory power, usb, front audio header module;



Motherboard in without any issues. The C70 has built in stand offs and a centering pin that is actually pretty handy;





And now time for some plumbing;


----------



## wevsspot

All my gear fits fine - and in fact for a mid-tower it wasn't bad to work in at all;



I appreciate the thought process that went into the top for 120mm or 140mm fan installation, or alternatively most 240mm and many 280mm radiators, but this is but ugly IMHO;



My solution (kind of expensive in retrospect - DemCFilters magnetic fan filters);


----------



## wevsspot

You can fit a single 140mm or two 120mm fans in the front. I have no clue who thought up the orientation if you wanted to use a 140mm fan though. It is clear at the top of the filter and hard drive cages. Probably not doing much good up there and I wanted it lower. So I got out the drill and tap set;



Finished build shots;


----------



## CrazyCorky

The hoses on an h80i aren't long enough to reach up front if I removed the hard driver cages are they?


----------



## wevsspot

Summary Likes & Dislikes:

*Likes*

Carrying handles are great for transporting, moving, handling or even just flipping the case over
Various options for fan mount locations and fan sizes
Support for 120mm to 280mm radiators up top
Motherboard alignment pin
Built in motherboard standoffs
Roomy for a mid-tower
Good build quality
Mostly metal construction
Reasonable weight (at the cost of using thin gauge metal to achieve)
Front and bottom removable / washable fan filters
Plenty of pass throughs and grommets for wire routing
Love that the motherboard sits "low" in the case (toward the bottom) - leaves plenty of room up top for water cooling
Hard drive caddys are slick (but feel like they won't last long)
I like the design of the feet, very stable by using two that run across the width of the case instead of the traditional four corner approach

*Dislikes*

Placement of the 140mm fan mount in the front panel - too high by default and you can only mount one 140mm or two 120mm fans. Would have preferred to have the option to mount two 140mm fans or mount a single 140mm fan more towards the bottom of the front grill. I remedied this by drilling and taping new mounting locations. This same end result could have easily been accomplished at the mfg. with just a little fore thought. I understand that fitting twin 140mm up front would have required some design compromises, but they could have given some flexibility in the single mount location.

If you use a 140mm x 25mm fan up front and retain the stock rubber grommets you may have some clearance issues between the front grill and the fan. It is a very very tight fit. I ditched the rubber grommets and everything squeezed together without issue.

I'm not a fan of the side panel fan cutouts (in particular the design). I wanted to put a solid piece of plexi in there, but I ran some tests and there isn't any way I can seal that off without increasing my top gpu temperature by more than 10C if the window is closed off. So it's back to a side panel fan blowing onto the video cards to help keep them cool. I can live with that.

The power switch is horrible IMHO. There isn't a solid click, and it's not a real "touch" switch either. There just isn't any tactile feedback to let you know that the switch has been depressed far enough to turn the computer on or off. And in fact initially I thought I had a bad switch in the case, or even worse something had gone wrong with my motherboard during the swap.

*Meh*

The decision to mount two 120mm fans inside the case on the back of the hdd drive bays and blowing towards the video card(s) was an interesting approach in an attempt to improve cooling. However, from my testing these two fans make almost nil difference. The only small improvement I did see was once I installed the 140mm fan in the front grill. It managed to provide a small amount of fresh air feeding the two internal fans. But even then, the outside air has to travel through the hdd bays and around the installed hard drives to get to the internal fans for "redistribution". I believe the two internal fans do a better job of forcing hot air from your hard drives over to your motherboard and video card(s) than anything positive.

For anyone considering the DEMCflex fan filters, be aware that they are very restrictive when used in the configuration I'm using them in. They really do prevent a considerable amount of heat escaping through the top vents. In my application my top video card runs 2 - 3C hotter with the fan filter installed, that without. Keep in mind that my rig generates a lot of heat - so your mileage may vary.


----------



## wevsspot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyCorky*
> 
> The hoses on an h80i aren't long enough to reach up front if I removed the hard driver cages are they?


Not sure, but if you can get the length of the hoses I'll measure from the cpu block to the front of the case for you.


----------



## CrazyCorky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wevsspot*
> 
> Not sure, but if you can get the length of the hoses I'll measure from the cpu block to the front of the case for you.


Trying to find it! I will let you know as soon I am able to find it...
I'm a bit of a ****** today I'm sure I could check the manual.. it should say.


----------



## braindrain

Hose length is 28cm according to this. http://www.thecoolingshop.com/product_info/Corsair-Cooling-Hydro-Series-H80i-Water-Cooling-System_36229.html


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wevsspot*
> 
> Not sure, but if you can get the length of the hoses I'll measure from the cpu block to the front of the case for you.


I used this post instead of your long post reviewing the case to respond. Outside of the ugly holes in the window most of your dislikes about this case are more personal preferances. I have never had an airflow issue with this case, ever, no mater what fan configuration I have used. There, IMO, is no way installing a solid window like most of us in here have makes a ten degree diff. in your temps anywhere in this case. I have 8 fans, 2 120's in front of the HDD cages, 2 in the back of them, 1 140 mm on the bottom, 2 on the H100i and 1 120 in back, they all fit easily without issue. I have tried with 1 HDD cage and 2 fans up front, with 2 up front and 1 on the back. I had no fan at the bottom, window off window with holes and solid window and never did I get more than 1 or 2 degrees C diff. The only change that seems to make a big diff. is to cool a 2 close GPU config. some have removed the top HDD cage and rigged a performance 120mm fan to give extra cooling there. I think most of your issue is that your rig runs very hot and you might consider better cooling options, this case is remarkeably cool as most of us have found.


----------



## wevsspot

Two super clocked eVGA GTX 570s running in SLi. I was pretty clear it was the top card that runs 10C hotter. And, likely wouldn't be an issue if the top vent didn't have a radiator obstructing the hot air flow out of the case. If you put twin 120s or twin 140s up top just exhausting then that would likely resolve the issue.


----------



## jfmgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I just saw the C70 Arctic White for $69.95 on Tiger Direct. http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7622507&Sku=SYX-603026OH&cm_re=Homepage-_-Spot 01a-_-CatId_32_SYX-603026OH It's OEM, how is that with a PC case?


I saw this too. I'm helping a friend with his first build and when we saw this he snatched it up. I was very confused by the OEM as well, never heard of that. I hope it's just in a different box, no manuals, as per normal OEM hard drives and such. It seems to be the exact same case, but I wonder if anyone has any insight on this. Otherwise that price is too good to pass up!


----------



## CorporalHicks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wevsspot*
> 
> Two super clocked eVGA GTX 570s running in SLi. I was pretty clear it was the top card that runs 10C hotter. And, likely wouldn't be an issue if the top vent didn't have a radiator obstructing the hot air flow out of the case. If you put twin 120s or twin 140s up top just exhausting then that would likely resolve the issue.


Do any tests removing both HDD bays and having the 1x140mm or 2x120mm front intake fans directly on the GPU's? I'd be curious to see those results. I removed both my bays and have 2x120mm blowing from front panel through.


----------



## CorporalHicks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Well if you didn't have an HDD, then I'd say the back, look at where I put my SSD:


Thanks for the idea, I'll definitely be doing this, and since it's a gaming only computer, I'll be swapping the HDD for an SSD anyways.

Also, I was told by a close friend to never ever, ever, (and he stressed ever) run any cables behind the motherboard like this (that you have through the cutout) in case they happen to rub or cut behind. Is it an actual concern? Or just being over cautious?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorporalHicks*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Well if you didn't have an HDD, then I'd say the back, look at where I put my SSD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the idea, I'll definitely be doing this, and since it's a gaming only computer, I'll be swapping the HDD for an SSD anyways.
> 
> Also, I was told by a close friend to never ever, ever, (and he stressed ever) run any cables behind the motherboard like this (that you have through the cutout) in case they happen to rub or cut behind. Is it an actual concern? Or just being over cautious?
Click to expand...

Overcautious, not like the cables are going to strip while in there, what you have to look for is already stripped cables. Remember, under the factory cables, the actual cables are still in colored rubber coating so it has to get through 2 layers of rubber to actually do anything. What is actually going to cut the rubber? The PCB or capacitor bottoms? I doubt it...


----------



## CorporalHicks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Overcautious, not like the cables are going to strip while in there, what you have to look for is already stripped cables. Remember, under the factory cables, the actual cables are still in colored rubber coating so it has to get through 2 layers of rubber to actually do anything. What is actually going to cut the rubber? The PCB or capacitor bottoms? I doubt it...


Good to know. Always good to hear 2 sides of a story! I think I'd be semi cautious because I carry my rig around a lot, usually going to my buddies house every saturday or second saturday. Less moving cables and pieces the better. But thanks for your opinion!


----------



## gsk3rd

Anyone else getting bad coil whine with the sp120?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wevsspot*
> 
> Two super clocked eVGA GTX 570s running in SLi. I was pretty clear it was the top card that runs 10C hotter. And, likely wouldn't be an issue if the top vent didn't have a radiator obstructing the hot air flow out of the case. If you put twin 120s or twin 140s up top just exhausting then that would likely resolve the issue.


you could mount a fan inside like I did for my 2 GTX 580's that are way closer together
then your 570's, and I replace my side window so I do not have any side fans and my cards run cool,
no matter what case though in sli the top card is always a little hotter then the bottom card as the
bottom card is doing nothing when your just on the internet or running a non sli program.
here is a pic of my fan for my graphics cards..


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*
> 
> Anyone else getting bad coil whine with the sp120?


I keep my fans at 50% and at start up they make a little bit of a protesting noise, but that's it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> you could mount a fan inside like I did for my 2 GTX 580's that are way closer together
> then your 570's, and I replace my side window so I do not have any side fans and my cards run cool,
> no matter what case though in sli the top card is always a little hotter then the bottom card as the
> bottom card is doing nothing when your just on the internet or running a non sli program.
> here is a pic of my fan for my graphics cards..


Or just cool them with water


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wevsspot*
> 
> Two super clocked eVGA GTX 570s running in SLi. I was pretty clear it was the top card that runs 10C hotter. And, likely wouldn't be an issue if the top vent didn't have a radiator obstructing the hot air flow out of the case. If you put twin 120s or twin 140s up top just exhausting then that would likely resolve the issue.


Thank you for the personal review. I'll put a link to your review at first post.









When running SLI or CrossFire, one card will always hotter than the other, regardless casing. The radiator up top is not a problem, if you use proper fans for radiator (high static pressure) & set it up as exhaust. It will not obstruct air flow.


----------



## CurtTerror

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Overcautious, not like the cables are going to strip while in there, what you have to look for is already stripped cables. Remember, under the factory cables, the actual cables are still in colored rubber coating so it has to get through 2 layers of rubber to actually do anything. What is actually going to cut the rubber? The PCB or capacitor bottoms? I doubt it...


Dude.. Just wanted to say, I don't own a c70, I own a 650d but you have one of the best looking & cleanest systems I've seen on OCN.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> I keep my fans at 50% and at start up they make a little bit of a protesting noise, but that's it.
> Or just cool them with water


yeah I wish I had the money too cool mine with water, that would be nice and look good also.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CurtTerror*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Overcautious, not like the cables are going to strip while in there, what you have to look for is already stripped cables. Remember, under the factory cables, the actual cables are still in colored rubber coating so it has to get through 2 layers of rubber to actually do anything. What is actually going to cut the rubber? The PCB or capacitor bottoms? I doubt it...
> 
> 
> 
> Dude.. Just wanted to say, I don't own a c70, I own a 650d but you have one of the best looking & cleanest systems I've seen on OCN.
Click to expand...

Thanks!







I appreciate it, especially how annoying this OCD can be, it makes having OCD worth it.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wevsspot*
> 
> Two super clocked eVGA GTX 570s running in SLi. I was pretty clear it was the top card that runs 10C hotter. And, likely wouldn't be an issue if the top vent didn't have a radiator obstructing the hot air flow out of the case. If you put twin 120s or twin 140s up top just exhausting then that would likely resolve the issue.


I did not mean to seem too harsh, but after reading my post I think I was. Do you have the radiator fans as intake? If so have you tried exhaust? I can see you would not be able to fit a 140 in the bottom to help with that due to the size of your PSU. If you are not running the radiator as exhaust then I can see not having near enough air flow thru the case.


----------



## wevsspot

Unfortunately I've got to have my hard drive bays (both of them) - but I'm sure that a configuration like yours would really make a positive difference. I'm ok with running the side panel fan(s) - I did the same with the Lian Li case I had before the C70 for the same reason.

I'm not disparaging the C70 at all. I like the case (or I wouldn't have bought it in the first place). I was only making some observations and offering those observations and then some of my subjective opinions on other thoughts with the case.

In response to DD - my results were measurable and repeated. Top card temp with the side vents rotated 180 and taped off from the outside 83C. Top card temp with the side vents in the original position and a single 120mm fan mounted in the lower vent 73C. Stressed using MOHW played for 20 minutes and GPUz monitoring both card temps in the background.

Interesting about the OEM case at Tiger Direct. Maybe Systemax is the OEM for this Corsair case? I see that the stock number is a Systemax stock number and not a Corsair stock number. Or maybe they bought some factory over-runs or B-grade cases?

Either way that is a great deal if the cases are in any decent shape at all.


----------



## wevsspot

Hey DD - no worries







I've got my big boy pants on









I've got my rad fans set as exhaust - that's a carry over from my Lian Li configuration that I did extensive testing on when I did that build.

I didn't mean to come off sounding as if the case was "bad" in any way. I like the case and spent a lot of time considering it as well as alternatives when I sold my Lian Li Storm Trooper Custom case. And like anything, when you do a case swap you often find things you love about the new case, and things you miss from your old case.

The reality is that my rig puts out a lot of heat and it has to go somewhere. And that isn't any fault of the C70. One thing I did find is that the DEMCflex fan filters I'm using up top do restrict the outbound air flow by a good margin. Instead of running them side by side - I've put about a 1/2 gap between the two and you can feel the hot air literally rushing through that 1/2 gap versus what is escaping through the DEMCflex filters. I may need to re-think that setup.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wevsspot*
> 
> Hey DD - no worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got my big boy pants on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got my rad fans set as exhaust - that's a carry over from my Lian Li configuration that I did extensive testing on when I did that build.
> 
> I didn't mean to come off sounding as if the case was "bad" in any way. I like the case and spent a lot of time considering it as well as alternatives when I sold my Lian Li Storm Trooper Custom case. And like anything, when you do a case swap you often find things you love about the new case, and things you miss from your old case.
> 
> The reality is that my rig puts out a lot of heat and it has to go somewhere. And that isn't any fault of the C70. One thing I did find is that the DEMCflex fan filters I'm using up top do restrict the outbound air flow by a good margin. Instead of running them side by side - I've put about a 1/2 gap between the two and you can feel the hot air literally rushing through that 1/2 gap versus what is escaping through the DEMCflex filters. I may need to re-think that setup.


It's just my simple mind failing to grasp everthing you were saying. Just curious, did you say you had filters on the outbound, if so why would you have filters for exhaust. Maybe I am missing something again. I would skip any filters for exhaust. I know that a push can cause some dust build-up between the fans and the radiator but it should not be too hard to clean them once and a while. I have seen a You Tube video on this but the guy had the system for a year and never once cleaned in between there.


----------



## wevsspot

The filters up top were mainly for cosmetic purposes. I wanted a way to help hide the radiator mounting screws and to cover all that white







Not to mention I'm not the biggest fan of hexagon shaped cutouts.

Refer back to the build pics and you'll see what I wanted to accomplish with the DEMCflex filters. I picked them specifically for the magnetic mounts and not needing any additional screws visible.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wevsspot*
> 
> The filters up top were mainly for cosmetic purposes. I wanted a way to help hide the radiator mounting screws and to cover all that white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention I'm not the biggest fan of hexagon shaped cutouts.
> 
> Refer back to the build pics and you'll see what I wanted to accomplish with the DEMCflex filters. I picked them specifically for the magnetic mounts and not needing any additional screws visible.




Here is what I did for the top, and I was think maybe adding these. http://www.mnpctech.com/Steampunk_BlackIce_Feser_Swiftech_Radiator_Grills


----------



## wevsspot

That is really trick DD. It looks like you completely covered the 140mm mounting holes and excess hexa holes with that vinyl wrap. Looks really cool. Where did you get your stuff at?


----------



## Pure2sin

I would have been more impressed if he had covered the whole top and cut out every hole in the mesh. Lol JK


----------



## ice445

Add me to the list, picked up the military green version for its sex appeal.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pure2sin*
> 
> I would have been more impressed if he had covered the whole top and cut out every hole in the mesh. Lol JK


It 's funny you should say that, I did that on the front. It took hours.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wevsspot*
> 
> That is really trick DD. It looks like you completely covered the 140mm mounting holes and excess hexa holes with that vinyl wrap. Looks really cool. Where did you get your stuff at?


Go to Amazon and search for 3M Di Noc or carbon fiber vinyl.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Add me to the list, picked up the military green version for its sex appeal.


Welcome Ice, do you have pics?


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Welcome Ice, do you have pics?


I don't have it yet. Newegg hired Fed Ex to ship it to me separate from the rest of my order for some reason, and predictably they've ballsed it up. They didn't even pick it up for two days after I bought it. I probably won't get it till Monday. I'm not very happy to be quite honest, not after paying $23 for shipping.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> I don't have it yet. Newegg hired Fed Ex to ship it to me separate from the rest of my order for some reason, and predictably they've ballsed it up. They didn't even pick it up for two days after I bought it. I probably won't get it till Monday. I'm not very happy to be quite honest, not after paying $23 for shipping.


Sorry to here that. New egg is usually very good about getting stuff out.


----------



## Devildog83

I have been selected to be a New Egg Eggxpert reviewer, for my 1st review they are sending me a Seagate business 4 bay NAS with 8tb included storage. We will put this to good use. They are starting slow but I am hoping in the near future I will get things like cases, Vid, cards, memory or other PC components to review. Should be a lot of fun.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I have been selected to be a New Egg Eggxpert reviewer, for my 1st review they are sending me a Seagate business 4 bay NAS with 8tb included storage. We will put this to good use. They are starting slow but I am hoping in the near future I will get things like cases, Vid, cards, memory or other PC components to review. Should be a lot of fun.


How did you manage that? And yeah, Newegg is usually good about shipping, but I'm not sure who actually dropped the ball on this one. Or when I'll even get it....it's scheduled for a Saturday delivery, oddly enough.

Edit - Actually, Newegg sent it via FedEx home delivery, and they deliver on Saturdays. So this isn't as big of a deal as I thought. At least I can get the system assembled when I have free time.


----------



## Gavush

Who plays BF3 on their C70? Maybe we should get a user list going so we can squad up sometime, or cut each others throats...

Gavush = Fallon_Blood


----------



## Pure2sin

Anyone with a C70 getting a Swiftech H220? Mine will be here and installed on Monday so I will take pictures.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> Who plays BF3 on their C70? Maybe we should get a user list going so we can squad up sometime, or cut each others throats...
> 
> Gavush = Fallon_Blood


I woud love to play BF3 but I don't have it.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> Who plays BF3 on their C70? Maybe we should get a user list going so we can squad up sometime, or cut each others throats...
> 
> Gavush = Fallon_Blood


I'll play once I get everything setup and BF3 installed again.


----------



## Devildog83

I just put this on my PSU, I think it goes well with the military theme and perfect color wise. This company has some pretty cool stuff, check it out. http://www.tactical-life.com/online/special-weapons/rogue-m1a-bullpup-762mm-with-video/?hp=exclusives_title


----------



## wevsspot

DD - Congrats on the new gig as a reviewer. I did hardware reviews for my home forum for a long time. Loved the free gear and getting to play with new goodies. Being able to sell the left over review stuff a couple times a year wasn't bad either







Finally just had to give it up though - it takes a lot of time to do some of the hardware the "right" way.

Back to just admin. and moderating now, but I really did enjoy my time doing hardware reviews. Hoping the same for you.

I'm still playing BF3 and MOHW. Our clan has dedicated servers for both. Any of you are welcome to check them out some time. Just search for [TBW] also know as the Thunderbox Warriors. We've got a website too if anyone wants info on the game servers, team speak or info on the clan.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wevsspot*
> 
> DD - Congrats on the new gig as a reviewer. I did hardware reviews for my home forum for a long time. Loved the free gear and getting to play with new goodies. Being able to sell the left over review stuff a couple times a year wasn't bad either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally just had to give it up though - it takes a lot of time to do some of the hardware the "right" way.
> 
> Back to just admin. and moderating now, but I really did enjoy my time doing hardware reviews. Hoping the same for you.
> 
> I'm still playing BF3 and MOHW. Our clan has dedicated servers for both. Any of you are welcome to check them out some time. Just search for [TBW] also know as the Thunderbox Warriors. We've got a website too if anyone wants info on the game servers, team speak or info on the clan.


Thanks, I almost feel guilty. They are sending me an $800 NAS and I guess I get to keep it.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> Who plays BF3 on their C70? Maybe we should get a user list going so we can squad up sometime, or cut each others throats...
> 
> Gavush = Fallon_Blood


There's no way I could do that. I'm too fat for my rig to support my weight.


----------



## CrazyCorky

CrazyCorky for BF3... Usually playing on "The Zoo" server!


----------



## wesnerer

Just got mine in Gunmetal Black!! Waiting on a few more parts so I can put it all together.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Thanks, I almost feel guilty. They are sending me an $800 NAS and I guess I get to keep it.


yep new egg has sent me some good stuff, nice ssd's internal, then I got a Seagate 1TB external usb 3.0, a new router which I put in place of my old router. if they email you a offer for anything that you don't know much about don't be afraid too decline as they would rather you write up a review that is very helpful too the potential customer so it really helps too know about the product they offer too send you. I have declined 2 items and they still offered me other products that I knew about.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> There's no way I could do that. I'm too fat for my rig to support my weight.


now that's funny.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> yep new egg has sent me some good stuff, nice ssd's internal, then I got a Seagate 1TB external usb 3.0, a new router which I put in place of my old router. if they email you a offer for anything that you don't know much about don't be afraid too decline as they would rather you write up a review that is very helpful too the potential customer so it really helps too know about the product they offer too send you. I have declined 2 items and they still offered me other products that I knew about.


I will, with my supper techy step son, test the NAS to the max. After that I may take it to corperate and supprise them with it. I can use it at my office here but it would be put to way more use there. Can you imagine how many games could be stored with 8 TB's. LOL


----------



## CrazyCorky

Can I get your guys opinion?! Still try to decide on a color scheme. I want to do something you don't normally see. The blue LEDs on my mobo will be covered. And the yellow can be covered with contact paper... The ram is going to be replaced as well. I was thinking black/yellow, black/orange, and really just up in the air about it. Also the PSU is getting replaced for multiple reasons! Thanks guys! Btw the my case is gun metal!


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I will, with my supper techy step son, test the NAS to the max. After that I may take it to corperate and supprise them with it. I can use it at my office here but it would be put to way more use there. Can you imagine how many games could be stored with 8 TB's. LOL


yep a million bucks worth of games on that.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> Who plays BF3 on their C70? Maybe we should get a user list going so we can squad up sometime, or cut each others throats...
> 
> Gavush = Fallon_Blood


Imagine I didn't have BF3 with this military pc?

Add me: Slaughtahouse

Im currently playing (when it works) SimCity but ill be back on BF3 soon.


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I just put this on my PSU, I think it goes well with the military theme and perfect color wise. This company has some pretty cool stuff, check it out. http://www.tactical-life.com/online/special-weapons/rogue-m1a-bullpup-762mm-with-video/?hp=exclusives_title


Is that a flat or glossy carbon fiber?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget*
> 
> Is that a flat or glossy carbon fiber?


It's the same stuff as here, kinda both.


----------



## Stevoandaredk5

Was skimming this thread and realized I hadn't posted some recent pics of my C70 build now that I've installed the 7950 and reinstalled the H100i... Oh and I got me a decal









Still needs some interior LED lighting though...


----------



## ice445

Haha, I'm loving that. so awesome. I'll be using those same fans (and I'll be using white rings), so mine should look somewhat similar once I've got it set up. Don't think I'll remove the cages though.


----------



## MKHunt

Looks good! But wouldn't a custom loop look better?


----------



## blizzard232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyCorky*
> 
> Can I get your guys opinion?! Still try to decide on a color scheme. I want to do something you don't normally see. The blue LEDs on my mobo will be covered. And the yellow can be covered with contact paper... The ram is going to be replaced as well. I was thinking black/yellow, black/orange, and really just up in the air about it. Also the PSU is getting replaced for multiple reasons! Thanks guys! Btw the my case is gun metal!


you can turn off that LEDs with MSI ControlCenter http://www.msi.com/product/mb/Z77-MPOWER.html#/?div=Utility&os=Win8%2064, but when it load, it completely﻿ freeze your pc for about 1 min, so don't worry, it will work


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wesnerer*
> 
> Just got mine in Gunmetal Black!! Waiting on a few more parts so I can put it all together.


Same Case, CPU, Motherboard, PSU (at least OEM wise) and almost the same GPU.








(internet high five !)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stevoandaredk5*
> 
> Was skimming this thread and realized I hadn't posted some recent pics of my C70 build now that I've installed the 7950 and reinstalled the H100i... Oh and I got me a decal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still needs some interior LED lighting though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


so it is possible to mount a thin rad in there in push pull, though not using the holes for the 120 mounts right?
my dilemma is either getting a XT45 240 rad in there or a ST30 360 rad. (a 240 rad is planned for the bottom)

i se i'm not the only one who gets a bit dusty with those bottom and front fans. (those filters aren't that good)
e
Also, what color LED are you planning? i'd recommend you to have only an accent of lighting in the case that should go well with the H100i since a few little accent lights in a dark case look much better than plain LED color lighting the whole interior. (i guess white LED is a bit of an exception sometimes)


----------



## CrazyCorky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard232*
> 
> you can turn off that LEDs with MSI ControlCenter http://www.msi.com/product/mb/Z77-MPOWER.html#/?div=Utility&os=Win8%2064, but when it load, it completely﻿ freeze your pc for about 1 min, so don't worry, it will work


I have that turned off already. I was referring to the blue LEDs towards the bottom of the board.


----------



## Stevoandaredk5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> i see i'm not the only one who gets a bit dusty with those bottom and front fans. (those filters aren't that good)
> e
> Also, what color LED are you planning? i'd recommend you to have only an accent of lighting in the case that should go well with the H100i since a few little accent lights in a dark case look much better than plain LED color lighting the whole interior. (i guess white LED is a bit of an exception sometimes)


The filters work some, but I already have a really dusty environment. The HVAC system in this apartment sucks.

Haven't decided on color yet, think I'm going to get an NZXT Hue and remove it from the housing (So I can hide the controller), and I'll choose any RGB color I want, and can match it with the LED on the H100i. I agree about not having the lighting too bright, I hate when it's like a freaking spotlight.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Haha, I'm loving that. so awesome. I'll be using those same fans (and I'll be using white rings), so mine should look somewhat similar once I've got it set up. Don't think I'll remove the cages though.


Thanks! Yeah, I only have 1 SSD and a 1TB HDD so I just went ahead and removed the cages since I could put the drives up top.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Looks good! But wouldn't a custom loop look better?


Of course it would, and I certainly want one.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stevoandaredk5*
> 
> The filters work some, but I already have a really dusty environment. The HVAC system in this apartment sucks.
> 
> Haven't decided on color yet, think I'm going to get an NZXT Hue and remove it from the housing (So I can hide the controller), and I'll choose any RGB color I want, and can match it with the LED on the H100i. I agree about not having the lighting too bright, I hate when it's like a freaking spotlight.


You Have a dusty environment? i have a cat and my Case is on the floor,in a kinda dusty corner, NEAR A CARPET . (not to mention i get a bit lazy sometimes with the filters







)
i think that the dust is so bad that it added at least 5C too much to my GPU temps. (the fans themselves are already dusty)

The worst is when someone, intentionally or not, creates "the burning sea of red" or anything similar in any color.


----------



## Gavush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> Who plays BF3 on their C70? Maybe we should get a user list going so we can squad up sometime, or cut each others throats...
> 
> Gavush = Fallon_Blood
> Slaughtahouse = slaughtahouse
> wevs spot = wevsspot (?) [TBW]
> CrazyCorky = CrazyCorky
> braindrain = BDLawMac
> CorporalHicks = Deathfromabove18


I pretty much built my machine just to play bf3 as the old HP wasn't cutting it... that's all I do with it, surf the 'net and play bf3. (and tinker/mod/OC as a side result) I wonder if there's a section up front where we could add a player/username list. I kinda wish I had used my current alias for bf3... it's what I had for unreal tournament. (went from unreal tournament goty to BF play4free to BF3 in about a 20 month time period)


----------



## braindrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> Who plays BF3 on their C70? Maybe we should get a user list going so we can squad up sometime, or cut each others throats...
> 
> Gavush = Fallon_Blood


I play BF3, when I can actually connect to a server, but I'm still a noob. only been playing about a month. BDLawMac.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindrain*
> 
> I play BF3, when I can actually connect to a server, but I'm still a noob. only been playing about a month. BDLawMac.


Hearing you say that reminds me of how lucky I am with the broadband we have here. I feel for you.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> I pretty much built my machine just to play bf3 as the old HP wasn't cutting it... that's all I do with it, surf the 'net and play bf3. (and tinker/mod/OC as a side result) I wonder if there's a section up front where we could add a player/username list. I kinda wish I had used my current alias for bf3... it's what I had for unreal tournament. (went from unreal tournament goty to BF play4free to BF3 in about a 20 month time period)


then i guess that my rig wasn't the smartest investment to keep replaying Red Alert 2









Spoiler: yup







i also play TF2... (and recently replayed GTA Vice City







)


----------



## Slaughtahouse

To the OCD Cable Nazi...





Are you happy now?

LOL


----------



## braindrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Hearing you say that reminds me of how lucky I am with the broadband we have here. I feel for you.


It's frigging ridiculous. I'll sometimes get a ping of 150 from a LOCAL server.


----------



## wevsspot

Is everyone making their own solid acrylic side panel windows or have you found somewhere to buy a pre-fab?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Most people made one (except one user that I recall). Very easy process


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindrain*
> 
> It's frigging ridiculous. I'll sometimes get a ping of 150 from a LOCAL server.


That's 150 Kbs? I get 20 to 30 Mbs down and 3 to 4 up. Very seldom is it everdown.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wevsspot*
> 
> Is everyone making their own solid acrylic side panel windows or have you found somewhere to buy a pre-fab?


I bought a smoked acrylic window from a local glass shop for 20 bucks.


----------



## CrazyCorky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I bought a smoked acrylic window from a local glass shop for 20 bucks.


I would love to make my own. But I'm too ******ed to do it.


----------



## braindrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> That's 150 Kbs? I get 20 to 30 Mbs down and 3 to 4 up. Very seldom is it everdown.


No the ping (response time) is 150. Download speed is about 1MB/s and upload about 512Kb/s. Although thats the advertised speed. Lucky if I get even close to that. They supposed to be upgrading my line to 2MB/s but according to the website the exchange only supports 1MB so I ain't holding my breath.


----------



## Pure2sin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyCorky*
> 
> I would love to make my own. But I'm too ******ed to do it.


Mw too. I wish someone on here would make some and sell them to us. Lol


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindrain*
> 
> No the ping (response time) is 150. Download speed is about 1MB/s and upload about 512Kb/s. Although thats the advertised speed. Lucky if I get even close to that. They supposed to be upgrading my line to 2MB/s but according to the website the exchange only supports 1MB so I ain't holding my breath.


you gotta remember that they advertise in BITS not bytes. 8 bits in a byte. So even though my internet is 30mbs a second, i only get 4mbyte download on steam or w.e. Thats how they fool people with advertising. If you look at the fine details, its stated in bits. But most people assume bytes.


----------



## braindrain

I know how it works but the speeds are still way off. Best time to surf/download is usually between 2 AM local time and about 8 AM. If I'm lucky I get semi decent speeds then. As an example, the 6GB BF3 update... took me between 14 and 16 hours to download. Best speed I got was about 120kB/s, average was about 70kB/s.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Wow thats pitiful


----------



## braindrain

Yeah I know but at least its broadband of a sort. I used to use my cell phone as a modem before. With the crappy coverage/signal I'd be lucky if I got EDGE speeds. As bad as it is I'm used to it. If I got the kinda speed the people in Europe/USA get my head would probably explode.

The line costs about $55 a month with unlimited data which is less than half what I was paying on my phone with a lot less data. Not much choice yet as far as speeds goes so I live with it.


----------



## Devildog83

Hope you get more choices soon. I know what it's like to have limited internet.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyCorky*
> 
> I would love to make my own. But I'm too ******ed to do it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pure2sin*
> 
> Mw too. I wish someone on here would make some and sell them to us. Lol


If there's enough demand I'll do it.


----------



## CrazyCorky

I would gladly pay for one.


----------



## ice445

Me too.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> If there's enough demand I'll do it.


is there a sign up for that or something









also, this case would HUGELY benefit from a custom made pedestal like the one for the switch 810 by Dwood. (not implying to anyone to make it, just if anyone already has a few ideas for it we all could come down to an all agreed design)


----------



## CorporalHicks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> I pretty much built my machine just to play bf3 as the old HP wasn't cutting it... that's all I do with it, surf the 'net and play bf3. (and tinker/mod/OC as a side result) I wonder if there's a section up front where we could add a player/username list. I kinda wish I had used my current alias for bf3... it's what I had for unreal tournament. (went from unreal tournament goty to BF play4free to BF3 in about a 20 month time period)


Deathfromabove18
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyCorky*
> 
> I would love to make my own. But I'm too ******ed to do it.


I knew i'd be the same but tried it with my dad (who is also apparently ******ed). We did a hack job for the ages with drilling the holes and doing a proper job, but I finally got it attached on, and from the outside looks fine. If you were to look on the back, probably pretty bad. It really isn't that hard if you do it smart.

Buy a piece of Acrylic from a local shop (mine was 10$ for plain clear, I believe 5mm thick). Bring in your current window as a template (this is where I messed up, make sure to tell them to give you about an inch on every side for some extra room). Then clamp the window to the acrylic (I stress the clamps part, again, I did a ghetto attempt and just tried to hold it by hand, 2nd big mistake) find a 6mm wood/acrylic drill bit I believe it is, (6-8 mm?), and drill through old window as a template. Make sure to reverse the drill when you're bringing the bit out of the hole. And put a piece of wood under to drill in through the other side of the acrylic. Use the extra rubber washers that came with the case for screwing it back down. Pretty simple if you actually think about what you're doing and do it properly.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindrain*
> 
> I know how it works but the speeds are still way off. Best time to surf/download is usually between 2 AM local time and about 8 AM. If I'm lucky I get semi decent speeds then. As an example, the 6GB BF3 update... took me between 14 and 16 hours to download. Best speed I got was about 120kB/s, average was about 70kB/s.


I rather have unlimited cap then faster internet. I only got 120gbs and with 3 people using it, i have to mange for our family all the big downloads


----------



## ice445

My ISP recently introduced caps...and it's the most aggravating thing in the world. Every month I'm either over, or almost over (I was only like 3GB under cap last month). Its just so irritating. What's the point of giving me 20 down if I'm capped at 250GB?


----------



## Pure2sin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> If there's enough demand I'll do it.


If they are good quality for a good price I would be all over it.


----------



## Gavush

List so far:
Quote:


> Who plays BF3 on their C70? Maybe we should get a user list going so we can squad up sometime, or cut each others throats...
> 
> Gavush = Fallon_Blood
> Slaughtahouse = slaughtahouse
> wevs spot = wevsspot (?) [TBW]
> CrazyCorky = CrazyCorky
> braindrain = BDLawMac
> CorporalHicks = Deathfromabove18


We had 2mb dsl and then I upped it to 6mb to be able to play bf3 and even then it was spotty (under minumum PC probably wasn't helping much) and then we got 20gb cable from comcast. We were at $100/month for telephone & 6mb dsl from AT&T and telephone & 20mb xfinity from comcast is $68 a month or something regular price and we've a 2 year agreement with 1 year at a discounted rate of about $50 - so not only is the regular rate cheaper, and way faster, but it saves us a good bit the first year. We have 300gb limit and last two months has been about 95gb/month - that's with an average multiple hours of netflix each day.. 15yr old streams pandora on her ipod touch, and 3 cell phones on wifi when in the house, and playing bf3... (that's mostly ~10-12hrs weekend so not a whole lot tho the 6gb update from a couple of days ago did make a dent. (and took 45minutes) - I feel for those without good service available to them... one of the guys at work would play but only has Hugesnet or something and it's terrible, he can't play at all. it's a shame because we're one short of a full squad via coworkers.

And for something C70 specific... I was tossing around the idea of getting a bracket to mount my hdd in a 5.5" bay to remove the lower hdd cage and free-up the bottom for more airflow.... whatchya think?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyCorky*
> 
> I would gladly pay for one.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> is there a sign up for that or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, this case would HUGELY benefit from a custom made pedestal like the one for the switch 810 by Dwood. (not implying to anyone to make it, just if anyone already has a few ideas for it we all could come down to an all agreed design)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pure2sin*
> 
> If they are good quality for a good price I would be all over it.


Price would be directly determined by the number of people that'd be interested, as I'd need to buy material.

Quality can be viewed on mine, its also worth noting the material I use is 100% shatter proof, and scratch resistant. I have shot my personal window with a nail gun, (Not point blank)


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Price would be directly determined by the number of people that'd be interested, as I'd need to buy material.
> 
> Quality can be viewed on mine, its also worth noting the material I use is 100% shatter proof, and scratch resistant. I have shot my personal window with a nail gun, (*Not point blank*)


is it only a clear / single color variant? any additional pics?

Also, *what is the fun in that?*


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> is it only a clear / single color variant? any additional pics?
> 
> Also, *what is the fun in that?*


That is the only pic so far, I am looking into doing window decals at the moment, will post results on that in a few weeks.

Not point blank: I wanted the nail to hit and stop, not get driven through. It blunts impact, not constant force. Otherwise it'd be uncuttable and unholeable.

Other colours would mean more material. For reference the sheets of material come in 4' x 8' sheets, and are around 200 dollars. I would include washers free of cost, however decals/any customization would be extra.


----------



## MKHunt

I loaded up my c70 with more rad, but then a rotary went all leaky on me.







This RMA is going to take years.


----------



## jfmgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> If there's enough demand I'll do it.


I would be interested in this as well.


----------



## WickedBrutal

Even though we got hammered with a foot and a half of unexpected snow, UPS managed to show today. Now that my H220 arrived, my primary rig can finally be completed. Pics to follow. +


----------



## jlhawn

smoked acrylic $20 bucks from local shop, they made it 1/4 inch larger so I would have more room too drill,
it's also 1/8 inch thick too make up for the post they use on the original so I only had too buy some small
black rubber washers too take up the rest of the thickness of the mounting trim around the window as I didn't
want a 1/4 inch thick window. you can see through it better in person and when not using trick lighting that I
was playing with in photoshop.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> I loaded up my c70 with more rad, but then a rotary went all leaky on me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This RMA is going to take years.


What happen? Even after dry up it still refuse to turn on?


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> What happen? Even after dry up it still refuse to turn on?


Oh lordy no. I was in the leak testing phase so I dont think anything got wet or damaged. But i'm not going to run with a leaky fitting.


----------



## kizwan

I see. You wrote RMA, so I thought something gone wrong already. I don't know why I only think you're referring to motherboard or GPU when you said RMA.









I can't believe you already put 360 rad up top.







I can't yet. There is a delay at customs. Hopefully cleared today. At the earliest I will get my package end of next week.

BTW, I forgot whether should I mixed vinegar with distilled water when cleaning/flush radiator & block or only use vinegar? My GPU block is nickel plated, so is it good idea flush it with distilled water?


----------



## CorporalHicks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> And for something C70 specific... I was tossing around the idea of getting a bracket to mount my hdd in a 5.5" bay to remove the lower hdd cage and free-up the bottom for more airflow.... whatchya think?


I took out both my HDD cages to allow free access for the 2 front intake fans on the front panel straight to GPU. Not sure the effectiveness but I like the room, will allow me to throw some intakes down there too. I just took the black plastic tray the HDD slides in the cages on and zip tied it to the bottom of the optical bays (for now, I just got NZXT Hue + Fan controller in the mail so I'll have to find a new home for it as all 3 optical bays will be in use.)


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I see. You wrote RMA, so I thought something gone wrong already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe you already put 360 rad up top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't yet. There is a delay at customs. Hopefully cleared today. At the earliest I will get my package end of next week.
> 
> BTW, I forgot whether should I mixed vinegar with distilled water when cleaning/flush radiator & block or only use vinegar? My GPU block is nickel plated, so is it good idea flush it with distilled water?


Use only water. The radiator flux is water soluble so boiling distilled is the best way to do it. That said, my EX360 was incredibly clean inside. Maybe since it's a multiport version they were able to flush it better?

Regarding RMA, I am RMAing the fitting







Shipping is expensive.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Regarding RMA, I am RMAing the fitting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shipping is expensive.


Silly me. I don't know why I'm only thinking about your motherboard & gpu when I saw "RMA".


----------



## erzu

Hey guys, I've had mine for awhile and I need to do some more wire management but in the mean time I want to do a custom water loop for my CPU and GPU, maybe my RAM and motherboard also. Is there a guide on what all I need for a custom loop? I have a problem mainly with what fittings to get.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Use only water. The radiator flux is water soluble so boiling distilled is the best way to do it. That said, my EX360 was incredibly clean inside. Maybe since it's a multiport version they were able to flush it better?
> 
> Regarding RMA, I am RMAing the fitting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shipping is expensive.


i think it would be better and simpler for you to just buy a new fitting. (either way you're paying for the expensive shipping)


----------



## Devildog83

Hey ERZU,

Love the black & blue! I am not the WC expert here but as far as the cable management I don't think you're too far off but I have a different opinion than alot of folks. I don't like it too clean, it almost looks like there are missing parts but it's just me. Some folks like it as clean as they can get it and that is great for them but as far as my PC I want it to look like a full system. I want some character to it and not just hide everything as much as possible. I realize that goes against the grain for most people but it is just me. Of course I like to keep it clean and organized but I will not go too extreme lengths to hide everything possible. I want to see that it is all there. Welcome,


----------



## ice445

She's here fellas! Time to get building, I say


----------



## jfmgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erzu*
> 
> Hey guys, I've had mine for awhile and I need to do some more wire management but in the mean time I want to do a custom water loop for my CPU and GPU, maybe my RAM and motherboard also. Is there a guide on what all I need for a custom loop? I have a problem mainly with what fittings to get.


Hey love the build also! I'm actually doing a black and blue setup myself right now, in the middle of building. Cable management isn't far off. Lot of little things you can do I guess, but I'm with DevilDog83, I tend to not go for an almost stark, empty looking case, i.e. I wouldn't hide my ssds (spent too much on them to hide them!). Oh you can hide your hd audio cable behind the psu where the case indents out at the bottom, that tidied up the bottom area quite a bit when I did that. I just got my Corsair blue braided cables in, I haven't seen many builds with them so glad to see you went for that look also. Sorry I'm no help with watercooling. I've never tried it, but many here have, I'm sure they will give you all the advice you need.


----------



## jfmgunner

Good luck on your build ice445, it's a fantastic case to build in, I'm installing fans on my h100i as I write this, getting my build ready. Oh, and I noticed the 7970 peeking out of that box, have fun with that beast!


----------



## FlamingMidget

Crappy image quality....buuut she's almost ready to be unveiled.

Here another inspirational pic


----------



## Gavush

looking forward to seeing a few new builds!'

I'm a less is more guy when it comes to cables, I'd nearly rather they weren't there at all... but, I do like some of the sleeve builds. Definitely a way to add character.


----------



## ice445

I have finished. Wow, that case was so incredibly easy to work with. Absolutely no comparison between it and my garbage old Rosewill case, lol. I also found a clever way to hang my 3.5 inch fan controller inside where you can't see it. It's deathly silent, just wonderful.

Here's some (crappy) pictures. I forgot to take pictures before I started it up, and didn't want to disconnect it. The lighting angle was also terrible. My video card's PCB somewhat clashes with the theme, but I don't care













Can't see in the pics, but I have two Corsair 120's with the white rings for top exhaust.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

All I see is blackness


----------



## Devildog83

Yep looks like a good start, better pics for sure.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> All I see is blackness


That's all you get until the sun comes back up, lol. My room doesn't have very good lighting. And it's a cell phone.


----------



## Pure2sin

Here is mine so far. Waiting on the Swiftech H220 to come on Monday. Might have to move the BDXL drive to the top bay now that I am not using the fan controller anymore.


----------



## kizwan

Hi guys,

I created a list of build with 280/360mm radiator fitted in C70 casing at first post. It still not complete yet but I'll add more when I go through 216 pages.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pure2sin*
> 
> Here is mine so far. Waiting on the Swiftech H220 to come on Monday. Might have to move the BDXL drive to the top bay now that I am not using the fan controller anymore.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Reminds me of mine. Same psu, same mobo, same case (obviously). Its looking good


----------



## erzu

Appreciate it Devildog83 and Jfmgunner. I just want to clean up the audio cables like you mentioned and get the wires on the other side of the case organized so I don't feel like i'm stuffing the side panel on so much. Lol I do all of that when I do my custom water loop. Now I just need to figure it out. lol


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I created a list of build with 280/360mm radiator fitted in C70 casing at first post. It still not complete yet but I'll add more when I go through 216 pages.


Thanks kizwan







it would really help a lot of peeps around here. also it might be good to add a list of either (internal) 240 push pull setups or thick rads. (or simply just the water cooling setups since they are a bit scarce)

we truly need a pedestal


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> Thanks kizwan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it would really help a lot of peeps around here. also it might be good to add a list of either (internal) 240 push pull setups or thick rads. (or simply just the water cooling setups since they are a bit scarce)
> 
> we truly need a pedestal


Will do after I go through 216 pages.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Will do after I go through 216 pages.


Good Luck







(i don't envy the one who decides to go through the entire OCN Water Cooling club







, if i wait a week or so it gets additional 200 pages)

btw, does anyone have an idea to which LED fans create the best looking effect in the front of the C70 ? (i have been considering the NZXT FZ fans and as an owner of the Enermax Appolish, old, led fans they create a nice effect too though a bit too much bling)


----------



## braindrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Will do after I go through 216 pages.


Just a thought but can't you edit the Google spreadsheet on the front page and let folks add what cooling they got? They could link it to the post with info on it. Be easier than going through all those pages.


----------



## CrazyCorky

You can fit an eatx board in this case right?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindrain*
> 
> Just a thought but can't you edit the Google spreadsheet on the front page and let folks add what cooling they got? They could link it to the post with info on it. Be easier than going through all those pages.


I'm not going to add all watercooling setup in the list. My idea is to list only watercooling setup that C70 doesn't support by default, like 360mm & "non-standard" 280mm rads. These two can be fitted with little to no modification at all (except thick rad). "Major" mod to fit thicker rads also going in the list. This list can show what C70 case can do.

I was going to create spreadsheet for air cooling but I think all air cooling should fit without any problem in C70.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyCorky*
> 
> You can fit an eatx board in this case right?


If you have Rampage IV Extreme motherboard, it should fit. You can use RIVE size as reference if you want to fit different E-ATX board. You can go to first post to see some example.


----------



## braindrain

Ah OK makes sense. Planning on getting a EX280 rad for my rig as soon as some money comes through. Still deciding it the XSPC 750 pump/res combo will be enough or I should go for the D5. Then I just gotta source a PWM splitter locally.


----------



## CrazyCorky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I'm not going to add all watercooling setup in the list. My idea is to list only watercooling setup that C70 doesn't support by default, like 360mm & "non-standard" 280mm rads. These two can be fitted with little to no modification at all (except thick rad). "Major" mod to fit thicker rads also going in the list. This list can show what C70 case can do.
> 
> I was going to create spreadsheet for air cooling but I think all air cooling should fit without any problem in C70.
> If you have Rampage IV Extreme motherboard, it should fit. You can use RIVE size as reference if you want to fit different E-ATX board. You can go to first post to see some example.


Alrighty! Thanks! I'm just waiting for MSI new boards to come out!! I will probably pick one up for the asthetics even if they aren't better than my current one!


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindrain*
> 
> Ah OK makes sense. Planning on getting a EX280 rad for my rig as soon as some money comes through. Still deciding it the XSPC 750 pump/res combo will be enough or I should go for the D5. Then I just gotta source a PWM splitter locally.


I recommend go for D5 because it's strong pump & more reliable/better than 750.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I recommend go for D5 because it's strong pump & more reliable/better than 750.


Secobded. I run an MCP-35X but for an all in one kit, the D5 is definitely the way to go.

I'm trying to think of ways I can stuff more rad into my C70. Right now it's: EX360 top, RX120 rear, RX240 front. Granted for a single 590 and a 3770k that is a metric buttload but.... is there such a thing as too much rad? I say no.


----------



## george_orm

No such thing as two much rad I have 2x360 + a 240 just for CPU and gpu, hunting around for a case to put I in ( hence me stalking this club)


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyCorky*
> 
> You can fit an eatx board in this case right?


no the specs at corsair say mATX and ATX only.
there was a guy on their forums complaing about it, but there is a mod
you can do too get it too fit.


----------



## braindrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I recommend go for D5 because it's strong pump & more reliable/better than 750.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Secobded. I run an MCP-35X but for an all in one kit, the D5 is definitely the way to go.
> 
> I'm trying to think of ways I can stuff more rad into my C70. Right now it's: EX360 top, RX120 rear, RX240 front. Granted for a single 590 and a 3770k that is a metric buttload but.... is there such a thing as too much rad? I say no.


OK great I'll look at getting the D5 then. I guess it depends on the money. D5 pump and res cost almost 3 times the price of the 750. Still, won't have to replace any time soon and I'll be able to a GPU blocks or anything else.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *george_orm*
> 
> No such thing as two much rad I have 2x360 + a 240 just for CPU and gpu, hunting around for a case to put I in ( hence me stalking this club)


Unless you do an external mount or relocate the PSU to the outside, 2x 360 wont fit in this case sadly.

Also, i7 delid got me -23C.


----------



## wesnerer

My build is complete!!



ASUS Maximus V Formula
i5 3570K
Sapphire HD 7950
Seasonic X750W Gold
Corsair Vengeance C70
XSPC Raystorm Extreme Universal CPU Watercooling Kit w/ RS240 Radiator/750 Pump/Res
Corsair SP120 Quiet edition


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wesnerer*
> 
> My build is complete!!
> 
> 
> 
> ASUS Maximus V Formula
> i5 3570K
> Sapphire HD 7950
> Seasonic X750W Gold
> Corsair Vengeance C70
> XSPC Raystorm Extreme Universal CPU Watercooling Kit w/ RS240 Radiator/750 Pump/Res
> Corsair SP120 Quiet edition


WOW nice job.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wesnerer*
> 
> My build is complete!!
> 
> 
> 
> ASUS Maximus V Formula
> i5 3570K
> Sapphire HD 7950
> Seasonic X750W Gold
> Corsair Vengeance C70
> XSPC Raystorm Extreme Universal CPU Watercooling Kit w/ RS240 Radiator/750 Pump/Res
> Corsair SP120 Quiet edition


it is like you read my mind on what i want to do in the C70







(same cpu, mobo, psu, almost the same gpu)

btw, would it be possible to have a bottom rad and a D5 (with top) in the space created between the bottom 240 rad and the top HDD cage? (plan to use a tube res attached to the HDD cage and the D5 separately on the top of the bottom rad, and possibly having a PSU cover for that)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *george_orm*
> 
> No such thing as two much rad I have 2x360 + a 240 just for CPU and gpu, hunting around for a case to put I in ( hence me stalking this club)


you are the perfect candidate for the C70 pedestal concept. (hopefully by Dwood because the 810 pedestal looks great, or someone else with the ability)


----------



## MKHunt

Rig 2.1.1

Still needs a few fittings to streamline the tubes more, but I was dying to know how well the delid worked.


----------



## CrazyCorky

Well I'm trying my luck on ebay for a Asus ROG board. It only has 6hrs left. Seeing as how other people have fit it in their C70 makes me happy!


----------



## ice445

Here are some proper pics guys







Note that my cell phone camera hasn't stopped being bad, so quality isn't that great.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Here are some proper pics guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note that my cell phone camera hasn't stopped being bad, so quality isn't that great.


looks good but see if you can push a little more of your gpu power cables in the back panel,
and bundle the cables coming out of the psu a little more and zip tie them.
and you should be able too sneak that cable behind the psu that's running across the top of it.


----------



## ice445

Thanks for the tips, I missed some of the finer details since I was just excited to get it running. What do you think of my "ghetto" fan controller placement though? I felt clever when I figured out I could hang it there, haha.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Thanks for the tips, I missed some of the finer details since I was just excited to get it running. What do you think of my "ghetto" fan controller placement though? I felt clever when I figured out I could hang it there, haha.


I like the fan controller there. I saw somewhere a few months back where a guy took a C70 and replaced the window like we are all doing, but he made a small door on his side window too access his liquid cooling res. so maybe you could make a small hinged door in you side panel window too access you fan controller.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyCorky*
> 
> Well I'm trying my luck on ebay for a Asus ROG board. It only has 6hrs left. Seeing as how other people have fit it in their C70 makes me happy!


Yeah, Rampage IV Extreme E-ATX motherboard for sure will fit without any modification in C70.

*blackend* also confirmed it in ROG thread:-
http://www.overclock.net/t/1151946/official-asus-rog-rampage-iv-x79-owners-club/2550#post_18066969
http://www.overclock.net/t/1151946/official-asus-rog-rampage-iv-x79-owners-club/2550#post_18071706


----------



## jlhawn

Corsair specs for the C70 say it can hold a ATX and mATX motherboard but not a E-ATX.
though others have installed the extended board, they say that not all mounting screws are used
and the board causes partial blockage of cable management holes.


----------



## kizwan

I'm aware C70 specification. The question is whether it will fit or not. The answer it will fit. You can check out picture from *blackend* at first post showing it doesn't block the rubber grommet at all.


----------



## CrazyCorky

Can you use the new Ivy bridge with the p67 boards?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I'm aware C70 specification. The question is whether it will fit or not. The answer it will fit. You can check out picture from *blackend* at first post showing it doesn't block the rubber grommet at all.


then it must depend on which E-ATX board as I clearly read the info on multiple sites using google to research
extended motherboards in the Corsair C70 case.
and I am aware that you knew about the C70 specs.


----------



## braindrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyCorky*
> 
> Can you use the new Ivy bridge with the p67 boards?


Checked the CPU compatibility lists on a few Asus P67 motherboards and they do support Ivy Bridge but only with a BIOS update. If you buying a new P67 motherboard it will probably have the new BIOS already. If reusing an old motherboard just remember to update the BIOS before installing the chip.

EDIT: The BIOS enabling the Maximus IV Extreme to use Ivy Bridge CPU's (3208) was released on 2012/04/27 so there's a good chance that even an older board has been updated.


----------



## Buehlar

Just finished my C70 rig. ROG-red. My build log is in my sig.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Just finished my C70 rig. ROG-red. My build log is in my sig.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Love the build however I would have chosen a different coolant color. Just seems all too red and no contrast. Looks like I'm staring at a red piece of paper honestly. 10/10 though because the cables look sexy.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Love the build however I would have chosen a different coolant color. Just seems all too red and no contrast. Looks like I'm staring at a red piece of paper honestly. 10/10 though because the cables look sexy.


I was thinking about blue, what you think?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Love the build however I would have chosen a different coolant color. Just seems all too red and no contrast. Looks like I'm staring at a red piece of paper honestly. 10/10 though because the cables look sexy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking about blue, what you think?
Click to expand...

Blue and red doesn't really mix unless it's for a theme like the flag or a super hero... I'd prefer white in this case, red + white coolant never disappoints...


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Rig 2.1.1
> 
> Still needs a few fittings to streamline the tubes more, but I was dying to know how well the delid worked.


AND HOW WELL DID IT WORK LOL?!!!!! I gotta know







sweet build btw


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Just finished my C70 rig. ROG-red. My build log is in my sig.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You have very nice build there!







I added link to your build log at first post. I really like the extreme black-red theme.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> You have very nice build there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added link to your build log at first post. I really like the extreme black-red theme.


Thanks,
Will update when the window is finished!


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Just finished my C70 rig. ROG-red. My build log is in my sig.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


really nice build, but to my taste, as already said, it does feel a bit saturated in red. The NZXT Lighting kits are great but they can sometimes over light a build with the certain color and ruin the carefully planned balance in it. also while the monsoon fittings are great and offer many colors, IMO they work best when contrasted with another color rather than using the same color with the tubing/coolant. (could be great if it was black monsoons with the current coolant or red monsoons and black tubing). if you can also turn off the fan LEDs it could look better. (red bladed fans can always compliment a red and black build because they don't light it in a *SEA OF RED* tone)

overall, to MY taste, it feels a bit too many red accents (i.e. the red carbon psu, ODD, etc but i love the red CF touch on the GPUs) but if it is your taste then i am no one to tell you what to like and what not. you might actually benefit a bit more (again, IMO) by using a white NZXT kit rather than red.

but on the flip side of the coin, love the little touches you've done in the build. the front filter and the red colored strips, the top fan grills with red anodized screws, the rear red PCI brackets and the use of red screws for the fans and all other things across the build. also i always love when someone nails a great dark red tone of coolant color in a loop which was always quite difficult to achieve until recently.

also, if you plan to change the loop a bit i'd recommend you to rotate the bottom rad for a cleaner look. (it is possible, the mounting holes align with the bottom mesh holes)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> I was thinking about blue, what you think?


while i would always recommend using red LEDs with the raystorm in such a theme (usually as the only lighting), strangely the blue feels kinda good in the pics to me. i think that there is a different feel when looking at the build in person, or maybe pics with a bit better lighting (i.e. daylight does wonders) would do the trick.

Additionally, i think that the C70 club has the highest amount of Maximus V Formula Water cooled build









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Love the build however I would have chosen a different coolant color. Just seems all too red and no contrast. Looks like I'm staring at a red piece of paper honestly. 10/10 though because the cables look sexy.


the Corsair Cables are awesome (especially if you get them for a discount)
would you have any objection if i'd use those red awesome cables with red coolant?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

All the detailing is very nice. Excellent build man, kudos to your hard work. Saying that, I would have to agree with others. Its too much for my eyes. I don't like the vinyl on the psu and the disk drive but everything else is sick. I would of left the back plates stock black too but w/e, different taste. Also im not a fan of the front mesh at all (I think im alone on that) and when you added the red to it, it just makes me hate the hexagons that much more.









The only thing throwing off the pic is the interior lighting. Once you get the side panel on with the window, then I can really appreciate the build. Looking at the spaced out LED's make it look like a Christmas tree from hell lmao.

To distill that down, I love it but too flashy for me personally.


----------



## Hemi177

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Rig 2.1.1
> 
> Still needs a few fittings to streamline the tubes more, but I was dying to know how well the delid worked.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Curious to know how you mounted the hdd cages there. Through the fan holes in the bottom and the ones on the cage? I'd like to do that for somewhere to put my drives and be able to cover up the cables exiting the psu. Build looks great btw


----------



## CorporalHicks

NZXT hue and fan controller installed. Think Green lookst the best after fooling around with the colors.



Buying an AX850 next week to clean up the cabling, changes those red PCI GPU plugs, and the ugly multicolored cables. (As a bonus, the main idea is a better more rounded PSU for future upgrades.)


----------



## Devildog83

Wow, I thought I had a lot of red.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorporalHicks*
> 
> NZXT hue and fan controller installed. Think Green lookst the best after fooling around with the colors.
> 
> 
> 
> Buying an AX850 next week to clean up the cabling, changes those red PCI GPU plugs, and the ugly multicolored cables. (As a bonus, the main idea is a better more rounded PSU for future upgrades.)


Nice. never thought that front white and internal green can look so awesome







(especially how that SP120L reflects it)

what are those front fans?


----------



## CorporalHicks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> Nice. never thought that front white and internal green can look so awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (especially how that SP120L reflects it)
> 
> what are those front fans?


Which SP120? I've yet to buy those! Thats this pay cheque haha. If you're talking on H80i thats just stock fan that came with it. I'll be putting on 2x AF140 for exhaust, and then 2 SP120's for the h80i.

The front intakes are NZXT FZ White LED.
http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX39793


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Very nice! I was anticipating the pics with the NZXT hue. Im dying to throw in a green led and your pics just confirm how awesome it looks. Do you think you can hide the controller inside? Im thinking I might just buy a green led strip now instead.


----------



## CorporalHicks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Very nice! I was anticipating the pics with the NZXT hue. Im dying to throw in a green led and your pics just confirm how awesome it looks. Do you think you can hide the controller inside? Im thinking I might just buy a green led strip now instead.


It looks good with a lot of colors, and I like that I can have that choice if I need it, if you want any other colors I can try and show you how it looks just let me know. And for 35$ off newegg it's pretty damn cheap haha. The controller fits in an optical bay, if you could hide a fan controller and something similar, this would be just as easy. Im thinking of putting it on the bottom of the optical bay like the one fellow in this thread did not too long ago, but the front design is pretty cool too. Has mesh between the buttons and 2 thin slots that show what color you have, makes for a neat "eye" type effect. I couldn't really figure out what colors would match with OD green case... so just went green and white. Orange looks ok too, I also like to put it on the cycle setting (fades through every color you can imagine), girlfriend likes it. Like a laser show! Hahah


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Yea please, go through the options if you could.

Green and white is what im going for too! lol I knew it would look slick


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorporalHicks*
> 
> Which SP120? I've yet to buy those! Thats this pay cheque haha. If you're talking on H80i thats just stock fan that came with it. I'll be putting on 2x AF140 for exhaust, and then 2 SP120's for the h80i.
> 
> The front intakes are NZXT FZ White LED.
> http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX39793


if i guessed correctly that is a H80i cooling your CPU right? and if so then the fans that are bundled with it (iirc) called SP120L which are the SP120 version of the i coolers. (grey blade, no color ring and the wide PWM range of speeds)

i knew that the NZXT FZ fans look great in the front of cases, which exactly why i plan getting myself red FZ fans for my case front. my only concern is that because i want to keep the internals as safe as possible from a *SEA OF RED* by saturated red LED lighting and my current red fans (the old all red Enermax Apolish ones which are now EOL) can make this if i remove a cage. (don't get me wrong, these are good fans, just a bit too much bling and they have the stupid self RPM control with a temp sensor)


----------



## CorporalHicks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Yea please, go through the options if you could.
> 
> Green and white is what im going for too! lol I knew it would look slick


I'll throw some up later tonight after work. (Pretty late).

But did want to see the actual effects/modes? Can take a quick small video, theres pulsing, flashing, fading through every color, or just flashing through every color. Then 5 brightness modes, and again all the colors. I'll just do the main blue/red/green/white/purple for pictures, and if you want to see the modes I'll take a quick video.


----------



## CorporalHicks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> if i guessed correctly that is a H80i cooling your CPU right? and if so then the fans that are bundled with it (iirc) called SP120L which are the SP120 version of the i coolers. (grey blade, no color ring and the wide PWM range of speeds)
> 
> i knew that the NZXT FZ fans look great in the front of cases, which exactly why i plan getting myself red FZ fans for my case front. my only concern is that because i want to keep the internals as safe as possible from a *SEA OF RED* by saturated red LED lighting and my current red fans (the old all red Enermax Apolish ones which are now EOL) can make this if i remove a cage. (don't get me wrong, these are good fans, just a bit too much bling and they have the stupid self RPM control with a temp sensor)


Ah yeah ok, you're right. It is H80i, didn't know it was SP120L on them stock.

The NZXT FZ's didn't much bleed into the inside, even without the Hue. And I also don't have any of the HDD cages up front that would be blocking the front intake LED's from showing on internals. Although, I think red would be stronger showing then white?


----------



## CrazyCorky

I'm considering doing a white LED on the inside more or less to light up the inside so you can see the cabling and components? What do you guys think?


----------



## CorporalHicks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyCorky*
> 
> I'm considering doing a white LED on the inside more or less to light up the inside so you can see the cabling and components? What do you guys think?


I'll upload a white LED from the hue as reference picture for you later tonight so you can have at least some sort of example.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Nah thats not necessary. Just pics will do if you could.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> really nice build, but to my taste, as already said, it does feel a bit saturated in red. The NZXT Lighting kits are great but they can sometimes over light a build with the certain color and ruin the carefully planned balance in it. also while the monsoon fittings are great and offer many colors, IMO they work best when contrasted with another color rather than using the same color with the tubing/coolant. (could be great if it was black monsoons with the current coolant or red monsoons and black tubing). if you can also turn off the fan LEDs it could look better. (red bladed fans can always compliment a red and black build because they don't light it in a *SEA OF RED* tone)
> 
> overall, to MY taste, it feels a bit too many red accents (i.e. the red carbon psu, ODD, etc but i love the red CF touch on the GPUs) but if it is your taste then i am no one to tell you what to like and what not. you might actually benefit a bit more (again, IMO) by using a white NZXT kit rather than red.
> 
> but on the flip side of the coin, love the little touches you've done in the build. the front filter and the red colored strips, the top fan grills with red anodized screws, the rear red PCI brackets and the use of red screws for the fans and all other things across the build. also i always love when someone nails a great dark red tone of coolant color in a loop which was always quite difficult to achieve until recently.
> 
> also, if you plan to change the loop a bit i'd recommend you to rotate the bottom rad for a cleaner look. (it is possible, the mounting holes align with the bottom mesh holes)
> while i would always recommend using red LEDs with the raystorm in such a theme (usually as the only lighting), strangely the blue feels kinda good in the pics to me. i think that there is a different feel when looking at the build in person, or maybe pics with a bit better lighting (i.e. daylight does wonders) would do the trick.
> 
> Additionally, i think that the C70 club has the highest amount of Maximus V Formula Water cooled build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the Corsair Cables are awesome (especially if you get them for a discount)
> would you have any objection if i'd use those red awesome cables with red coolant?


I appreciate the feedback...just the type of posts I'm looking for.








I wanted to remove the sticker paint the PSU so bad too but with it being a brand new unit I wanted to burn it in 1st so it got the vinyl treatment for now. It will be painted when I do the GPU's.so tubing plans are still in the works also. I want everything in a straight line with minimal bends.
I'll probably be able to turn the tank around then too If there's enough room when those giant heat sinks come off.
BluRay will probably go external as I've been using one less and less these days and replaced with a temp/fan controller


----------



## CrazyCorky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorporalHicks*
> 
> I'll upload a white LED from the hue as reference picture for you later tonight so you can have at least some sort of example.


Thanks!! That sounds awesome!


----------



## Archer S

Slightly resurrecting the topic of the XSPC EX280 radiator at the top of this case.....

I fit it with all 8 rubber grommets and all 8 screws. I will post pics later tonight but the gist of is..... take a small circular file and expand your holes into ovals. Took me about 20 min for the entire "mod" and everything fit like a glove.

To anyone who actually does this, i will save you hours of headaches. The screws that come with the radiator have little bumps on the bottom of the head to 'bite' into the surface they are resting upon. As a result when you screw them into the grommets they bite the grommets and warp them like hell and pop out of the holes.... simple fix. use a washer


----------



## maineiacsmoker

Hey guys, we've been bouncing back and forth about dust getting into the case from the top, and I ran across and interesting item....what do you guys think about this?

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/15257/ffi-95/DEMCiflex_Triple_140mm_Magnetic_Dust_Fan_Filter_-_Triple_Radiator_or_Fans_-_Steel_Aluminum_Plastic_Chassis.html?id=cK3DpYok&mv_pc=3285

It should be wide enough @ 6.6 inches (167mm) and it's more than long enough @ 19.5" (496mm). I'm tempted to get one, but it's almost $30.00. Then again, that's cheap, compared to the money invested so far....


----------



## Archer S

AS PROMISED.

Right hole is expanded, left hole is stock:


All holes expanded:


Rubber grommets installed (note that it looks the same as if no modifications at all were done):


And the screws:


----------



## CorporalHicks

Album for my setup and some different colors on the Hue (Blue/Red/Green/Orange/White/Green/Pink/Purple):



http://imgur.com/lvpsG


Green (as asked)




Also White requested (Variations, straight white light, and a lighter blue/white as well)





If I missed a color you'd rather see let me know.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Thanks for the pics


----------



## CrazyCorky

Thanks for the pictures! Definitely helps out with my idea!!


----------



## Hemi177

Do any of you folks happen to know of someone who could make a replacement clear window for this case? I'd like to do it myself but I don't really possess any of the tools needed for the job


----------



## erzu

I do would be interested in it. I do possess the tools via a friend, but I do not posses the abilities I believe.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmonie6

Hey everybody,

I'm new to this forum and this is my second build. I'm currently in Afghanistan and decided to build a machine capable of withstanding my job requirements. I have to move around a lot out here as I service customers. I love this case! I'm ordered most of my parts and I am awaiting delivery,

My goal is to build a system capable of constant transport, severe dust, and heat. However it still must be a potent gamer. I definitely would like to get one of the windows if Ice445 decides to take orders. It would be very difficult to get a similar window out here but I will try.

I've given myself a $2500 budget that must include a carrying case and keyboard/mouse. Since we have lights out at 1000 here I must also be able to play in low light.

At this price I will be using some second hand parts but not for the rig itself. Also getting deals on parts is paramount!

Is it possible to order the acrylic pre-cut? FrozenCpu has acrylic sheets and I can get hold of a drill. But I don't want a sloppy job adnd I doubt if I can get a hold of clamps and the correct saw blades.

Any advice will be deeply appreciated. I am waiting for delivery of the following:

Corsair Vengeance C70 (Black)
Intel 160GB SSD
WD 2TB Harddrive (portable)
Samsung Internal 24X DVD Burner
Corsair Hydro H100i
(2) XFX Radeon HD 7970 Black Edition Video Card
ASUS P8Z77-V LK LGA
Coolmax ZP-750B ZP Series Power Supply
16GB G. Skills (PC12800)
(2) Cooler Master LED Sickle fans (Undecided if I will use)
Logitech MW3 Keyboard/mouse

Purchased Used items:
Pelican Storm Case 3075
Dell monitor 24" 2408

Currently thinking of purchasing
BetFenix fan controller
(3) Corsair SP120 performance fans

Possible 500GB SSD (uses less power and produces less heat)

Any thoughts.

Gmonie


----------



## gmonie6

Sorry, that would be all lights out at 10:00 every night.

Gmonie


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gmonie6*
> 
> Hey everybody,
> 
> I'm new to this forum and this is my second build. I'm currently in Afghanistan and decided to build a machine capable of withstanding my job requirements. I have to move around a lot out here as I service customers. I love this case! I'm ordered most of my parts and I am awaiting delivery,
> 
> My goal is to build a system capable of constant transport, severe dust, and heat. However it still must be a potent gamer. I definitely would like to get one of the windows if Ice445 decides to take orders. It would be very difficult to get a similar window out here but I will try.
> 
> I've given myself a $2500 budget that must include a carrying case and keyboard/mouse. Since we have lights out at 1000 here I must also be able to play in low light.
> 
> At this price I will be using some second hand parts but not for the rig itself. Also getting deals on parts is paramount!
> 
> Is it possible to order the acrylic pre-cut? FrozenCpu has acrylic sheets and I can get hold of a drill. But I don't want a sloppy job adnd I doubt if I can get a hold of clamps and the correct saw blades.


$8 for 1/4" lexan matched and cut at my local glass shop. Just drill your holes.


Quote:


> Any advice will be deeply appreciated. I am waiting for delivery of the following:
> 
> Corsair Vengeance C70 (Black)
> Intel 160GB SSD
> WD 2TB Harddrive (portable)
> Samsung Internal 24X DVD Burner
> Corsair Hydro H100i
> (2) XFX Radeon HD 7970 Black Edition Video Card
> ASUS P8Z77-V LK LGA
> Coolmax ZP-750B ZP Series Power Supply
> 16GB G. Skills (PC12800)
> (2) Cooler Master LED Sickle fans (Undecided if I will use)
> Logitech MW3 Keyboard/mouse
> 
> Purchased Used items:
> Pelican Storm Case 3075
> Dell monitor 24" 2408
> 
> Currently thinking of purchasing
> BetFenix fan controller
> (3) Corsair SP120 performance fans
> 
> Possible 500GB SSD (uses less power and produces less heat)
> 
> Any thoughts.
> 
> Gmonie


I'd personally step up to an 850w unless of course you already had the 750w but everything else looks good:thumb:


----------



## gmonie6

I too thought about that. But budget and heat made me consider the 750W. I don't plan to OC the cards and only plan t tweak the CPU for efficiency. But if I run into problems the budget goes first before I give up performance.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gmonie6*
> 
> I too thought about that. But budget and heat made me consider the 750W. I don't plan to OC the cards and only plan t tweak the CPU for efficiency. But if I run into problems the budget goes first before I give up performance.


An 850w will not cause any more heat unless its using the extra wattage. If something is in need of it, it's better to have it for sake of stability which you're looking for.
Those cards call for a minimum 500w PSU. You're using 2







On your budget I would probably only get 8GB (2x4gb) for now (which is plenty for gaming) upgrade the PSU then add another 8GB later on.


----------



## sebar

I have noticed a lot of interest in window mods for the C70. I will be making more clear side windows and will gladly make a few extra for anyone interested in a clear side window. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> I have noticed a lot of interest in window mods for the C70. I will be making more clear side windows and will gladly make a few extra for anyone interested in a clear side window. PM me if you are interested.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Window


are you making extra windows and offer them for others in your good and giving nature Or are you making extra windows and offering them as an option to people who don't have the ability for a certain (symbolic) price? (hope it didn't came out offensive)

Still love your build









(btw, do you think it is possible to have a D5 in the area between the bottom rad and the top HDD cage? assuming that it would probably be an only push or pull config and possibly a thinner rad)


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> are you making extra windows and offer them for others in your good and giving nature Or are you making extra windows and offering them as an option to people who don't have the ability for a certain (symbolic) price? (hope it didn't came out offensive)
> 
> Still love your build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (btw, do you think it is possible to have a D5 in the area between the bottom rad and the top HDD cage? assuming that it would probably be an only push or pull config and possibly a thinner rad)


As much as I would like to give the windows away I cannot. I will be asking for the interested party to pay for the material cost and shipping to their house. The more interest there is the lower i can get the material cost.

I am not sure if the D5 will fit under there. I would think that if you had a slim rad and only one set of fans that It may be possible.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> As much as I would like to give the windows away I cannot. I will be asking for the interested party to pay for the material cost and shipping to their house. The more interest there is the lower i can get the material cost.
> 
> I am not sure if the D5 will fit under there. I would think that if you had a slim rad and only one set of fans that It may be possible.


i'll PM you later. (it is almost 1AM in my time zone)

i thought of using a 45mm rad with single set of fans. AFAIK pump tops are 80 mm high and are higher a bit than the D5 itself (at least the Alphacool clear top) so it sounds plausible. (by looking at your loop, it looks like it might just make it. i.e. the space that you have - 15mm - 25mm)
worst case scenario i'd use a D5 res top or a DDC base pump. (kinda interested in the primochill frosted tube res)


----------



## sebar

I am considering getting a D5 with a XSPC Acetal Top for Laing D5 and attach it to my Bitspower res the same way I installed the DDC pump. I am not sure how this would work, I would probably have to find a different way to mount the res. Anyway that is just an idea.


----------



## CrazyCorky

All this talk of water cooling makes me want to do a loop in my system.... Still learning tube bending though.... Hard lines look sooooo nice!


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Same here. A custom setup would be ideal. My brother is starting his own custom setup this week by milling his own custom water block out of copper. He said he would make me one too. See how that turns out.


----------



## stratosrally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maineiacsmoker*
> 
> Hey guys, we've been bouncing back and forth about dust getting into the case from the top, and I ran across and interesting item....what do you guys think about this?
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/15257/ffi-95/DEMCiflex_Triple_140mm_Magnetic_Dust_Fan_Filter_-_Triple_Radiator_or_Fans_-_Steel_Aluminum_Plastic_Chassis.html?id=cK3DpYok&mv_pc=3285
> 
> It should be wide enough @ 6.6 inches (167mm) and it's more than long enough @ 19.5" (496mm). I'm tempted to get one, but it's almost $30.00. Then again, that's cheap, compared to the money invested so far....


That one you've linked to would cause issues because of its length. It's a 3x140mm, all you need is about 2x140mm.

DemciFlex make a complete C70 Vengeance kit - here's the top filter installed, looks so nice - they are specifically for the C70:



I found the image by going here:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16872/ffi-120/DEMCiflex_Corsair_C70_Vengeance_Magnetic_Dust_Fan_Filter_Set_-_5_Piece.html?tl=g47c223s1024

And clicking on the product image and clicking through them.

I'd try to find out if DemciFlex can sell you just the top so you don't need to spend $$60 on the whole kit.

Try contacting them here:

http://www.demcifilter.com/index.php

If you call or email them, ask if their standard 2x140mm would be as good of a fit - if so, they sell that at FrozenCPU here:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16884/ffi-121/DEMCiflex_Dual_140mm_Magnetic_Dust_Fan_Filter_-_Dual_Radiator_or_Fans_-_Steel_Aluminum_Plastic_Chassis.html?tl=g47c223s1024

It's $4 cheaper than the triple 140mm and won't have to be trimmed or end up overlapping your case handles.


----------



## rog1121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Rig 2.1.1
> 
> Still needs a few fittings to streamline the tubes more, but I was dying to know how well the delid worked.


Doesn't look like there are any fans for intake. Why is that?


----------



## tmaill1

This is what I had started with.

This is where I am now. The monitors are AOC e2243fwk 22.5" 1080 LED


The GTX 275 is only for Phsyx support for my GTX 670 in games like Borderlands 2 and Batman AA and AC.

The clear lexan case mod is probably the best cosmetic upgrade I could ever make to this case. I love it so much more than the crappy smoke grey one that it comes stock with.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

I wouldn't even bother with the PhysX card. Unless your running at a really high resolution and your 670 is struggling, the 275 is just going to output unnecessary heat.

Edit: Never mind, didnt see the 3 screen setup lol. My bad

Love the white/blue setup. Not enough people do it these days. If your ram heat sinks were blue it would be perfect.


----------



## tmaill1

Haha, no big. Yeah, with one monitor the 670 owned pretty much anything I threw at it, sans Metro 2033, but even then it rolled right on through at high. I've already ordered my second 670. SLI and I'll be ready to take on the world.


----------



## Devildog83

Getting anctious waiting to get my ROG board so I got these from a place in Croatia to spice up the center of the fans, I have extra if anyone has an ROG board and is interested. I will just send them for the hell of it.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Getting anctious waiting to get my ROG board so I got these from a place in Croatia to spice up the center of the fans, I have extra if anyone has an ROG board and is interested. I will just send them for the hell of it.


I need some of these to compliment my fans...me me!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> I need some of these to compliment my fans...me me!


Pm me your name and address and I will send them to you.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Pm me your name and address and I will send them to you.


Awesome...really do appreciate it.









PM sent!

Which flavor ROG did you decide to go with?


----------



## Swag

I got a piece of lexan from a friend, cut it myself, drilled the holes myself, and got a window for nothing except loss of time...

When drilling the holes, I recommend not using a metal drill bit because if you are too rough or the lexan or acrylic is thin, it will crack. To prevent this, use a wood-boring drill bit (1/4") and it will drill it cleanly with no melting or cracking.


----------



## erzu

Any word ona guide for the custom loop water cooling stuff?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I got a piece of lexan from a friend, cut it myself, drilled the holes myself, and got a window for nothing except loss of time...
> 
> When drilling the holes, I recommend not using a metal drill bit because if you are too rough or the lexan or acrylic is thin, it will crack. To prevent this, use a wood-boring drill bit (1/4") and it will drill it cleanly with no melting or cracking.


I thought I got a bargan but you beat me!







Got my lexan pre-cut for only $8 at the local glass shop. Just had to drill the holes. Good tip on the usage of wood drill bits:thumb:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erzu*
> 
> Any word ona guide for the custom loop water cooling stuff?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


Yea man...this thread and other forums here is ridiculously full of water cooling guides








Gives us some more details as to what you're hardware consist of that you'll be working with. eg. MB GPU etc.
Nevermind...just seen your rig a few posts back.








I used a kit from XSPC...great starter kit. I just added another rad for the future when I get my GPU waterblocks.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I got a piece of lexan from a friend, cut it myself, drilled the holes myself, and got a window for nothing except loss of time...
> 
> When drilling the holes, I recommend not using a metal drill bit because if you are too rough or the lexan or acrylic is thin, it will crack. To prevent this, use a wood-boring drill bit (1/4") and it will drill it cleanly with no melting or cracking.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I got a bargan but you beat me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my lexan pre-cut for only $8 at the local glass shop. Just had to drill the holes. Good tip on the usage of wood drill bits:thumb:
Click to expand...

I thought a metal drill bit was too strong so I used a wood drill bit on a practice piece of acrylic and no melting or cracking and it turned out that it was better for drilling into softer pieces of material. Lexan is fairly expensive so getting a piece and getting it cut for $8 is a steal. I was just lucky to have a friend who had a spare piece from a different project.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I thought a metal drill bit was too strong so I used a wood drill bit on a practice piece of acrylic and no melting or cracking and it turned out that it was better for drilling into softer pieces of material. Lexan is fairly expensive so getting a piece and getting it cut for $8 is a steal. I was just lucky to have a friend who had a spare piece from a different project.


Pretty sure dad used a wood bit too...no melting. He got off a little on a couple holes so I had to widen them with a chainsaw file. but everything turned out great.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I thought a metal drill bit was too strong so I used a wood drill bit on a practice piece of acrylic and no melting or cracking and it turned out that it was better for drilling into softer pieces of material. Lexan is fairly expensive so getting a piece and getting it cut for $8 is a steal. I was just lucky to have a friend who had a spare piece from a different project.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure dad used a wood bit too...no melting. He got off a little on a couple holes so I had to widen them with a chainsaw file. but everything turned out great.
Click to expand...

Yea, they look very clean already. I didn't even have to use a file on mine, my edges were also perfect.







I'm also holding down mine with nuts and adds to the military look.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea, they look very clean already. I didn't even have to use a file on mine, my edges were also perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also holding down mine with nuts and adds to the military look.


nice touch with the nutz







Mine is 1/4" thick and fit flush with the dowls on the trim...didn't need any spacers


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea, they look very clean already. I didn't even have to use a file on mine, my edges were also perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also holding down mine with nuts and adds to the military look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice touch with the nutz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is 1/4" thick and fit flush with the dowls on the trim...didn't need any spacers
Click to expand...

Thanks!







I don't know how thick mine is but it's fairly thin, can't complain because it was for free...


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erzu*
> 
> Any word ona guide for the custom loop water cooling stuff?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


There are a lot of guides for water cooling. You just need to google.









These are the parts you need for water cooling:-

Pump
Reservoir
Radiator(s)
- 120mm for each block + 120mm for extra cooling
CPU and/or GPU water block
Fans
Tube
- size depends on the fittings ID & OD size
Fittings (barbs or compression fittings)
- size depends on the tube ID & OD size


----------



## blizzard232

http://www.corsair.com/us/outlet-store/outlet-cases.html nice discount


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard232*
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/us/outlet-store/outlet-cases.html nice discount


Looks like Corsair made a mistake it's not 50% off but only 25% off which gets swallowed up by the shipping cost and not worth it IMHO.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratosrally*
> 
> That one you've linked to would cause issues because of its length. It's a 3x140mm, all you need is about 2x140mm.
> 
> DemciFlex make a complete C70 Vengeance kit - here's the top filter installed, looks so nice - they are specifically for the C70:
> 
> 
> 
> I found the image by going here:
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16872/ffi-120/DEMCiflex_Corsair_C70_Vengeance_Magnetic_Dust_Fan_Filter_Set_-_5_Piece.html?tl=g47c223s1024
> 
> And clicking on the product image and clicking through them.
> 
> I'd try to find out if DemciFlex can sell you just the top so you don't need to spend $$60 on the whole kit.
> 
> Try contacting them here:
> 
> http://www.demcifilter.com/index.php
> 
> If you call or email them, ask if their standard 2x140mm would be as good of a fit - if so, they sell that at FrozenCPU here:
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16884/ffi-121/DEMCiflex_Dual_140mm_Magnetic_Dust_Fan_Filter_-_Dual_Radiator_or_Fans_-_Steel_Aluminum_Plastic_Chassis.html?tl=g47c223s1024
> 
> It's $4 cheaper than the triple 140mm and won't have to be trimmed or end up overlapping your case handles.


Thanks for posting that. If I ever decided to put the front filter back in, i'll just get that kit.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard232*
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/us/outlet-store/outlet-cases.html nice discount


those are all Refurbished if you didn't see that


----------



## stratosrally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Thanks for posting that. If I ever decided to put the front filter back in, i'll just get that kit.


Yeah - that brand of filter is very high quality and the kit totally changes the look of the Vengeance case - some might even say for the better!

There are 2 issues to take in account, however - the filters are pretty restrictive, so plan on using good fans everywhere to keep the CFM & static pressure up - and pricing is a bit much - but they are much fancier than other filters, with magnetic backs and a great industrial design.

The kit even includes a filter for the annoying stock side window for owners that don't swap it for a non-vented one.

Doesn't look half-bad:


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Yea they look good. I'd put the front filter behind the front of the case (where the stock front filter is) just so I dont have those stupid hexagons to look at. But in the end, I probably wont get the filter. I prefer the look of it opened up. It's just nice to have the option


----------



## JackyDX

Build is finally finished


----------



## Slaughtahouse

That is a blood thirsty animal. Perfect amount of red. Very clean. Looks fantastic









Only suggestion I would make would be to try and fold the two 6pin cables for your gpu up instead of down. Then pull in the extra slack if you could. Looks like they're blocking the upper cage fan. I'd also suggest moving out the empty hdd racks for better airflow but it's not necessary. But that's just nitpicking.

I love it

edit: How did you do the red lighting? Im trying to find a led kit as versatile as the NZXT Hue but something that doesn't take up a drive bay


----------



## Teejay187

Get two meter with some blue carbon today







Anyone tried the deal extreme vinyl? Will be doing my case this weekend


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackyDX*
> 
> Build is finally finished


Beautiful rig.


----------



## Devildog83

That is increadible JackyDX. Perfect !!


----------



## Teejay187

That rig looks really good. Sticking to the theme all the way


----------



## testudoaubreii

Hello,

I am new here and the reason I made an account is because I just bought one of these bad boys. From the looks to the reviews, I feel in love. It should be here in a few days, along with the rest of my components, and I will be starting to build. I do have some questions though, mainly about the fans. I will be eternally grateful if some one can help me out with fan configuration. There is so much information, or misinformation in a lot of cases (pun intended), that it got pretty overwhelming. That is why I am so glad there is a club for this case. I don't know what is good for intake, exhaust, where to put my radiator, etc...

Here are the components that I got:

i7 3770k
Gigabyte UD4H
Gigabyte 7970 OC
Cooler Master Seidon 120mm

By looking through the thread, I know that many of you are enthusiasts and that my rig is not going to be as elaborate as most, but I would still value your advice. Tell me what you think about this: The radiator and the 120mm fan up top as an intake, so cool air is blowing over the radiator down into the case. A 120mm fan next to it up top. The 2 120mm fans in the front as intakes and the 120mm in the rear as an exhaust. I really have no idea lol. As you know, there are fan ports on the side panel and on the bottom, so I could use those, too.

As you can probably tell, I am a little confused, but I thought this would be the perfect place to help me get it all sorted out. I thank you in advance for any and all help, advice and/or suggestions. Thank you for taking the time to read this.

Testudo


----------



## tmaill1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *testudoaubreii*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I am new here and the reason I made an account is because I just bought one of these bad boys. From the looks to the reviews, I feel in love. It should be here in a few days, along with the rest of my components, and I will be starting to build. I do have some questions though, mainly about the fans. I will be eternally grateful if some one can help me out with fan configuration. There is so much information, or misinformation in a lot of cases (pun intended), that it got pretty overwhelming. That is why I am so glad there is a club for this case. I don't know what is good for intake, exhaust, where to put my radiator, etc...
> 
> Here are the components that I got:
> 
> i7 3770k
> Gigabyte UD4H
> Gigabyte 7970 OC
> Cooler Master Seidon 120mm
> 
> By looking through the thread, I know that many of you are enthusiasts and that my rig is not going to be as elaborate as most, but I would still value your advice. Tell me what you think about this: The radiator and the 120mm fan up top as an intake, so cool air is blowing over the radiator down into the case. A 120mm fan next to it up top. The 2 120mm fans in the front as intakes and the 120mm in the rear as an exhaust. I really have no idea lol. As you know, there are fan ports on the side panel and on the bottom, so I could use those, too.
> 
> As you can probably tell, I am a little confused, but I thought this would be the perfect place to help me get it all sorted out. I thank you in advance for any and all help, advice and/or suggestions. Thank you for taking the time to read this.
> 
> Testudo


Remember that hot air rises. So usually people have the flow of air going from the front of the case to the back and from the bottom through the top. I have four fans on the front ( 2 in front and 2 behind the hdd cages) pulling air into the case. Two 120's in the top exhausting air out and my radiator on the back exhausting air out. It creates a nice S-curve of air flow and doesn't have any areas pushing or pulling air against each other.


----------



## testudoaubreii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmaill1*
> 
> Remember that hot air rises. So usually people have the flow of air going from the front of the case to the back and from the bottom through the top. I have four fans on the front ( 2 in front and 2 behind the hdd cages) pulling air into the case. Two 120's in the top exhausting air out and my radiator on the back exhausting air out. It creates a nice S-curve of air flow and doesn't have any areas pushing or pulling air against each other.


Thanks for the quick reply. So, 4 in the front blowing into the case, 2 on top and 1 in the rear for exhaust. And, on the rear fan, you have the radiator mounted. I will have to give that a shot. Should I have any fans on the bottom, and if so, would they be intake or exhaust?

Thanks again!


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *testudoaubreii*
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply. So, 4 in the front blowing into the case, 2 on top and 1 in the rear for exhaust. And, on the rear fan, you have the radiator mounted. I will have to give that a shot. Should I have any fans on the bottom, and if so, would they be intake or exhaust?
> 
> Thanks again!


Ideally the bottom would be best utilized as an intake. This will create a steady stream of fresh air drawn in through the filters (front and bottom) and pushed by the harddrive fan/s diagonally up towards the exhaust fans (top and rear)
You can mount a single 120mm rad on the rear exhaust and a duel 120mm rad (aka a 240 rad) or if you're crafty, a tripple 120mm rad (aka 360 rad) up top.

I have a custom loop with a 240 on bottom in a pull config (intake) and a 240 up top in push (exhaust) works great.


----------



## sebar

Always have the bottom fans as intake and the top fans as exhaust. Remember that positive pressure is better (more intake fans than exhaust fans) to help keep dust out of your system


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> Always have the bottom fans as intake and the top fans as exhaust. Remember that positive pressure is better (more intake fans than exhaust fans) to help keep dust out of your system


+1 for positive pressure. If you control your fan speeds right eg. lower RPMs on exhaust fans and higher RPMs intake fans, you create more positive pressure as the air is slightly faster entering the case than exiting. That way your exhaust fans wont be pulling in air from other open areas like the cracks around drive bays, PCI slots, etc..Hope this makes sense.


----------



## testudoaubreii

Thanks! I appreciate that.

I have heard mixed things about positive pressure, but I certainly want to keep the dust out of my rig. I am definitely going to give it a shot.
I only have a 120mm radiator and fan. What can I do with that? And, what about my side panel fans?


----------



## grunion

Will this thing fit an H220?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Will this thing fit an H220?


yes


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *testudoaubreii*
> 
> Thanks! I appreciate that.
> 
> I have heard mixed things about positive pressure, but I certainly want to keep the dust out of my rig. I am definitely going to give it a shot.
> I only have a 120mm radiator and fan. What can I do with that? And, what about my side panel fans?


I personally don't use or see any need for any side fans because the cooling in this case phenomenal with out them. I replaced the stock window with a solid piece of clear lexan. Looks much nicer


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackyDX*
> 
> Build is finally finished


Nice job!
Quote:


>


Now THAT munsta needs some H20


----------



## Gavush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> Beautiful rig.


I'm not much for red but I like it, so you must have done something right.


----------



## testudoaubreii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> I personally don't use or see any need for any side fans because the cooling in this case phenomenal with out them. I replaced the stock window with a solid piece of clear lexan. Looks much nicer


Cool. I will give what you suggested a shot. Well, let me see if I understand this correctly. I have 4 front fans, 2 on the case blowing in over the HDDs, 2 on the HDD bracket blowing in, bottom fan blowing in, 2 up top for exhaust and 1 in the rear mounted with the radiator for exhaust. Does that sound about right?


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *testudoaubreii*
> 
> Cool. I will give what you suggested a shot. Well, let me see if I understand this correctly. I have 4 front fans, 2 on the case blowing in over the HDDs, 2 on the HDD bracket blowing in, bottom fan blowing in, 2 up top for exhaust and 1 in the rear mounted with the radiator for exhaust. Does that sound about right?


Yes...2 fans intake air behind front grill...2 fans intake air on bottom...1 or 2 fans on the HDD cage pulling air from the front and pushing it towards the rear...1 rear fan exhaust...2 top fans exhaust


----------



## CorporalHicks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *testudoaubreii*
> 
> Cool. I will give what you suggested a shot. Well, let me see if I understand this correctly. I have 4 front fans, 2 on the case blowing in over the HDDs, 2 on the HDD bracket blowing in, bottom fan blowing in, 2 up top for exhaust and 1 in the rear mounted with the radiator for exhaust. Does that sound about right?


I took out my HDD cages, gives some space, and then put the 2 front intake fans on the front panel, plan on putting another intake on the front bottom. Then I will have 2 exhaust on top, and have an h80i in push/pull exhausting out the back. Seems to keep the case nice and cool. (Also replaced my side window.)


----------



## testudoaubreii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Yes...2 fans intake air behind front grill...2 fans intake air on bottom...1 or 2 fans on the HDD cage pulling air from the front and pushing it towards the rear...1 rear fan exhaust...2 top fans exhaust


Thank you so much for your help! Actually, I have two more questions about the radiator. Do I put the radiator in between the case and the fan, or does the fan go in between the case and the radiator. Should cool air be pulled across the radiator?

Thanks again.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I notced the Maximus v Formula is 10.1 inch's wide and the Extreme is 10.7 inch's wide. Looking at my board at 9.6 inch's wide I can see how the Formula would fit but I don't think the Extreme would. I haven't tried it but the recess looks too narrow to me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> *backend* managed to fit the Extreme in C70. Link at first post if you want to see.


I have my Rampage IV Extreme in the C70 Arctic White it fits fine.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *testudoaubreii*
> 
> Thank you so much for your help! Actually, I have two more questions about the radiator. Do I put the radiator in between the case and the fan, or does the fan go in between the case and the radiator. Should cool air be pulled across the radiator?
> 
> Thanks again.


You can use 2 fans in a push/pull config (one on each side). If you go with just one I'd recommend a push config (rad between case and fan) The inside case air will be more than enough to cool the rad.


----------



## testudoaubreii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> You can use 2 fans in a push/pull config (one on each side). If you go with just one I'd recommend a push config (rad between case and fan) The inside case air will be more than enough to cool the rad.


Cool! Thank you for all of your help. You guys will probably see more of me on this thread once I start building next week!

Thanks agian


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Ideally the bottom would be best utilized as an intake. This will create a steady stream of fresh air drawn in through the filters (front and bottom) and pushed by the harddrive fan/s diagonally up towards the exhaust fans (top and rear)
> You can mount a single 120mm rad on the rear exhaust and a duel 120mm rad (aka a 240 rad) or if you're crafty, a tripple 120mm rad (aka 360 rad) up top.
> 
> I have a custom loop with a 240 on bottom in a pull config (intake) and a 240 up top in push (exhaust) works great.


I have a nice AF 140 quiet at the bottom and it works out fine but it does depend on the psu, how long it is, how you mount it, modular or not and what you do with the HDD cages as to what you ca do with the bottom so I would chose that last, after everthing else so you wil know what is possible as far as fit goes.


----------



## testudoaubreii

I have a modular PSU. It is a 650w Corsair. I am also a little confused about where the fans plug into. I know that there are plugs in the mobo, but are there enough to supply power to all of the fans?


----------



## sebar

you can get some molex adapters and run the cans strait off the power supply.


----------



## testudoaubreii

Cool. I know that I have to use a 120mm for the cooler and exhaust, but can I use 140mm for the rest, or should I stick with 120mm allthe way around?


----------



## sebar

I am using 140 in the front and 120 on the rads. 140mm fans will be quieter and move more air.


----------



## testudoaubreii

So, how does this sound: 2 x 140mm in the front, 2 x 120mm behind the HDD bracket, 1 x 140mm on the bottom, 1 x 140mm on top and 2 x 120mm for rear exhaust. Does that make sense?


----------



## CorporalHicks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *testudoaubreii*
> 
> I have a modular PSU. It is a 650w Corsair. I am also a little confused about where the fans plug into. I know that there are plugs in the mobo, but are there enough to supply power to all of the fans?


Can also buy a fan controller. Power that with one molex, and it controls 5 fans (depending on the wattage per channel you can use a y splitter to split each channel into 2 fans.)


----------



## CorporalHicks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *testudoaubreii*
> 
> So, how does this sound: 2 x 140mm in the front, 2 x 120mm behind the HDD bracket, 1 x 140mm on the bottom, 1 x 140mm on top and 2 x 120mm for rear exhaust. Does that make sense?


Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe the front panel intake can only be 2x120mm without modding. And you won't be able to do 2x120mm on the rear exhaust (there's only one spot, unless that's where you're putting your radiator in push/pull). Could change that to 2x140mm on the top for exhaust.

2x120mm front intake
2x120mm front HDD cage
1x140mm intake front bottom
2x120mm rear exhaust (on radiator)
2x140mm top exhaust.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *testudoaubreii*
> 
> So, how does this sound: 2 x 140mm in the front, 2 x 120mm behind the HDD bracket, 1 x 140mm on the bottom, 1 x 140mm on top and 2 x 120mm for rear exhaust. Does that make sense?


I believe, unless you do a mod, that the case will only support one 140mm on the front if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## testudoaubreii

That's cool. I didn't realize it when I posted. Other than that, though, does that sound good?


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorporalHicks*
> 
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe the front panel intake can only be 2x120mm without modding. And you won't be able to do 2x120mm on the rear exhaust (there's only one spot, unless that's where you're putting your radiator in push/pull). Could change that to 2x140mm on the top for exhaust.
> 
> 2x120mm front intake
> 2x120mm front HDD cage
> 1x140mm intake front bottom
> 2x120mm rear exhaust (on radiator)
> 2x140mm top exhaust.


Yea that's how I see it too. Just looking again at the front fan mounts, I can confirm there's only screw holes to support one 140mm


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *testudoaubreii*
> 
> That's cool. I didn't realize it when I posted. Other than that, though, does that sound good?


Sure...sounds like you're ready to buy it some fans








What else is going in her?


----------



## testudoaubreii

I think that I got it. So, we are looking at 2 intakes and 2 exhausts, correct? Front and bottom intake, top and rear exhaust.


----------



## testudoaubreii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Sure...sounds like you're ready to buy it some fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What else is going in her?


It is going to be a basic build. Here it is:

Corsair Vengeance C70 Arctic White
Lite-On Optical Drive (I don't even really use one anymore, so I went cheap)
Gigabyte UD4H
i7 3770k
Gigabyte HD 7970 OC
Corsair Neutron Series 256 GB SSD
Western Digital 1 TB Blue
8 GBs G.SKILL Ares 1866

I think that covers it.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *testudoaubreii*
> 
> It is going to be a basic build. Here it is:
> 
> Corsair Vengeance C70 Arctic White
> Lite-On Optical Drive (I don't even really use one anymore, so I went cheap)
> Gigabyte UD4H
> i7 3770k
> Gigabyte HD 7970 OC
> Corsair Neutron Series 256 GB SSD
> Western Digital 1 TB Blue
> 8 GBs G.SKILL Ares 1866
> 
> I think that covers it.


Basic? Gonna be a pure BEAST


----------



## testudoaubreii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Basic? Gonna be a pure BEAST


lol...I meant compared to you guys.

Now that you guys have helped me with the fan configuration, how about a little advice on the color. I see a lot of nice red LED fans, and I think that would look pretty tight with the Arctic White, but what I was thinking is that I go blue. I think that will give it a nice "cool" feel and the blue, black and white would look pretty slick. Most of the components are black or blue. What do you think and can you suggest any fans that will not break the bank?


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *testudoaubreii*
> 
> lol...I meant compared to you guys.
> 
> Now that you guys have helped me with the fan configuration, how about a little advice on the color. I see a lot of nice red LED fans, and I think that would look pretty tight with the Arctic White, but what I was thinking is that I go blue. I think that will give it a nice "cool" feel and the blue, black and white would look pretty slick. Most of the components are black or blue. What do you think and can you suggest any fans that will not break the bank?


Blue black and white would definitely be tight. Red LED Coolermaster sickleflows are what I used @ $10 each. They come in blue and green too and the seem to work well. I'm sure there are many other opinions out there as to which fans to use, such quietness...most CFM etc.
Of course mine are 120mm...140mm will be a bit more and not as much a variety as far as LED fans go.


----------



## CorporalHicks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Basic? Gonna be a pure BEAST


No kidding haha

I run an OC'd 3570k and a gigabyte 7950 and feel pretty damn good about my set up most of the time until I hear 7970 and i7 3770k as "basic". hahah


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorporalHicks*
> 
> No kidding haha
> 
> I run an OC'd 3570k and a gigabyte 7950 and feel pretty damn good about my set up most of the time until I hear 7970 and i7 3770k as "basic". hahah


I just got mine built everything brand new with xFire HD7870s and everyone starts to holla out "79* this and 79* that" ...makes me wanna upgrade already! lmao


----------



## CorporalHicks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> I just got mine built everything brand new with xFire HD7870s and everyone starts to holla out "79* this and 79* that" ...makes me wanna upgrade already! lmao


Hahah sums up the hobby of computers pretty well i'd say.


----------



## Pure2sin

Can someone make a video or find a video showing the HDD light on the front of their case? I don't think mine is working but I just want to make sure what it is supposed to look like when working.


----------



## kizwan

It should blink with bright white light when there is activity. What yours look like or behave?


----------



## Pure2sin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> It should blink with bright white light when there is activity. What yours look like or behave?


I just fixed it. It actually wasn't coming on at all. All I could see was the light coming off the power button.

Just an FYI- Someone had told me that the connectors for this case were reversible (Non-Polarized). That seems to obviously not be the case because my Mobo has + and - pins. So basically I had to flip the HDD light connector upside-down so that it would work.

One a side note- Has anyone done any modification of the lights on the front of the case? I was thinking that a red HDD light and power button would look cool too.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pure2sin*
> 
> I just fixed it. It actually wasn't coming on at all. All I could see was the light coming off the power button.
> 
> Just an FYI- Someone had told me that the connectors for this case were reversible (Non-Polarized). That seems to obviously not be the case because my Mobo has + and - pins. So basically I had to flip the HDD light connector upside-down so that it would work.
> 
> One a side note- Has anyone done any modification of the lights on the front of the case? I was thinking that a red HDD light and power button would look cool too.


I did the same thing with the HDD LED. had to the reverse the polarity and all was well.
I also want red LEDs.....It's like we're connected lol


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pure2sin*
> 
> Just an FYI- Someone had told me that the connectors for this case were reversible (Non-Polarized). That seems to obviously not be the case because my Mobo has + and - pins. So basically I had to flip the HDD light connector upside-down so that it would work.


I remember that post. If I'm not mistaken they was referring to the power & reset button which are non-polarized.


----------



## UnStableFPS

Hey guys I'm going to be getting the c70 case soon I hope. I've been buying parts slowly. I'm down to buying the case, motherboard and some fans. I'm waiting on the gen3 sabertooth 990fx to come out. The parts I have now are...

AMD FX-8350
Corsair H110 Liquid Cooler
Corsair AX850
Corsair Vengeance 16GB (Military Green)
SanDisk Extreme SSD 240GB
Seagate Barracuda 1TB 64MB 7200RPM HDD
XFX 7950 DD Crossfire
Asus VG248QE 24" Monitor
Corsair M65
Corsair Vengeance 2000

btw I haven't built a computer since around 03 or so. My last video card was XFX 7900GTO was a beast in counterstrike! haha


----------



## testudoaubreii

Thanks for all of the help last night! I am going to get a fan controller, and since the case comes with 3 fans, I am going to get 6 more. So, I will have the 2 x 120's from the case in front, I will have 2 x 120 Blue LEDs for the HDD bracket, I will have 2 x 120 Blue LEDs for the top exhaust, 1 x 120 > mounted radiator > 1 x 120 Blue LED (push pull set up for the exhaust), and, finally, 1 x 140mm Blue LED on the bottom (intake). And, no side panel fans, but for some reason it just feels like something should go there. Whew...I think that covers that.

I am thinking about adding some lights in there, but I really think that the fans will add all the light that I need.

So, what do you think?


----------



## blizzard232

I've just finished my first build. I am watiing for brother's DSLR, so I will post photos with better quality later


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I remember that post. If I'm not mistaken they was referring to the power & reset button which are non-polarized.


That was me that said that, and yes.

Switches are never polarized, they open and close a circuit regardless, LEDs however are always polarized.


----------



## gsk3rd

My turn. Still a few things to tweak.


----------



## blizzard232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Well if you didn't have an HDD, then I'd say the back, look at where I put my SSD:


Is this safe placement for the SSD? I assume to install it like you


----------



## Pure2sin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> That was me that said that, and yes.
> 
> Switches are never polarized, they open and close a circuit regardless, LEDs however are always polarized.


My bad then. I still need to figure out how to make the lights red though lol


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pure2sin*
> 
> My bad then. I still need to figure out how to make the lights red though lol


Gotta replace em.


----------



## blizzard232

http://i.imgur.com/i163wEn.gif







just for fun


----------



## Slaughtahouse

What a whore


----------



## blizzard232

why?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Cause shes a skank









Btw, im in the process of some experimenting. Its about -9C right now out side here in glorious Canada. I have my pc sitting outside on the balcony/thingy. If I can, im going to try and run all the cables out there and see how she runs! If not, let it just absorb all the cool air goodness then bring it back in and see if that makes a difference. I remember playng BF3 on my laptop outside when it was -15c and my temps dropped about 20c.

As long as condensation doesn't form, i think were good









Ahahahaha


----------



## blizzard232

As I promised, photos taken with brother's DSLR


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard232*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Well if you didn't have an HDD, then I'd say the back, look at where I put my SSD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this safe placement for the SSD? I assume to install it like you
Click to expand...

Yup, SSDs have no moving parts so they can even be dangling in the middle of your case.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yup, SSDs have no moving parts so they can even be dangling in the middle of your case.


FWIW, I have done that with an HDD. It would twitch during intense reads. It died after 2 months. Gee, I wonder why


----------



## blizzard232

thnx, that's sounds gr8, I am thinking of Corsair Neutron GTX 240GB SSD, so I will replace my half empty Barracuda 500GB for that and I will install it like you.


----------



## testudoaubreii

Silly question: 2 X Gigabyte 7970 off of a Corsair 650 Modular?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yup, SSDs have no moving parts so they can even be dangling in the middle of your case.
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW, I have done that with an HDD. It would twitch during intense reads. It died after 2 months. Gee, I wonder why
Click to expand...

Yea, with an HDD, it's better to place it in one of the drive bays. I recently added 2 more SSDs to my system and they're all located in the back, a tough fit but it worked.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *testudoaubreii*
> 
> Silly question: 2 X Gigabyte 7970 off of a Corsair 650 Modular?


It would work but if you are going to overclock I would go with at least 750w just for room. It also depends on a lot of other factors like Memory, overclocking of Memory and same with the CPU and what type of cooling. I am not a proponent of too much PSU but most people who have 2x7970's also have other factors that would make them want to go a bit higher. Don't listen to the people that tell you that you need 1200 watts, you don't, if you have a 3930k CPU and 16 gigs of high voltage 2400 RAM overclocked too the hilt and a full W/C system the maybe 1000w would be OK,
other than that 750 to 850 is plenty of power.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard232*
> 
> thnx, that's sounds gr8, I am thinking of Corsair Neutron GTX 240GB SSD, so I will replace my half empty Barracuda 500GB for that and I will install it like you.


I have heard a lot of good things about the Force GS SSD's from Corsair, have you looked at those?


----------



## Devildog83

What I like best is all of the wood in your place !!


----------



## testudoaubreii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> It would work but if you are going to overclock I would go with at least 750w just for room. It also depends on a lot of other factors like Memory, overclocking of Memory and same with the CPU and what type of cooling. I am not a proponent of too much PSU but most people who have 2x7970's also have other factors that would make them want to go a bit higher. Don't listen to the people that tell you that you need 1200 watts, you don't, if you have a 3930k CPU and 16 gigs of high voltage 2400 RAM overclocked too the hilt and a full W/C system the maybe 1000w would be OK,
> other than that 750 to 850 is plenty of power.


Thanks. Yeah, I don't plan on overclocking just yet. I just want to get everything set up and get some good gaming on. I should probably add those two fans to the side panel, though, if I plan to add a second GPU, right?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Running my pc outside, cpu was around 1-10c with my gpu around 15c

Playing BF3 my gpu got to 45c max with my fan curve. Once I put it up to 70% fan speed (what it usually runs at during bf3) it got to 35c. Put it up to 80% and it was bouncing between 30/29c

Prime 95 got it up to 40c surprisingly

edit: I also switched my two 140mm fans on top of my case so that they intake air now. A lot more pressure inside should help. I'll probably put it back to exhaust fans during the summer when the ambient temps are hotter.

edit2: I also ran the air compressor and cleaned out my case. So handy and good. Cleaned all the fan blades, the gpu, behind the mobo, between the ram dimms, the psu, cpu heat sink and anywhere else I could find.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> It would work but if you are going to overclock I would go with at least 750w just for room. It also depends on a lot of other factors like Memory, overclocking of Memory and same with the CPU and what type of cooling. I am not a proponent of too much PSU but most people who have 2x7970's also have other factors that would make them want to go a bit higher. Don't listen to the people that tell you that you need 1200 watts, you don't, if you have a 3930k CPU and 16 gigs of high voltage 2400 RAM overclocked too the hilt and a full W/C system the maybe 1000w would be OK,
> other than that 750 to 850 is plenty of power.


Usually a bigger PSU is recommended so that the projected load is in the center of the PSU's efficiency range. As I draw closer to 850W of draw on my PSU (full WC, ram OC, CPU OC, GTX 590 ovevolted and OC'ed to 850MHz) the draw from the wall is much higher than if I switch out my AX850 for an AX1200. Generally past 80% load on a PSU you're going to be paying a lot more in power bills than what you would pay with a larger PSU.

It's all about efficiency curves.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Usually a bigger PSU is recommended so that the projected load is in the center of the PSU's efficiency range. As I draw closer to 850W of draw on my PSU (full WC, ram OC, CPU OC, GTX 590 ovevolted and OC'ed to 850MHz) the draw from the wall is much higher than if I switch out my AX850 for an AX1200. Generally past 80% load on a PSU you're going to be paying a lot more in power bills than what you would pay with a larger PSU.
> 
> It's all about efficiency curves.


Exactly. Even though, you can do a lot with a small psu, higher wattaged ones are recommended for this exact reason.


----------



## BuddyX

Hi guys (or gals). First time posting, and actually first time participating in a community like this. Just finished my first pc build, and wanted to show it off to peeps who would appreciate it!

Core i5-3570K
MSI z77 MPower mainboard
Corsair H55 closed loop watercooler
Corsair Vengeance 8mb (1x8) ram (came with motherboard)
Corsair AX850 850 watt PSU
Samsung 840 SSD 240 gb
MSI GTX 680 Power Edition GPU (built on Lightning PCB)
and of course... Corsair C70 Vengeance Military Green chassis!

some pics...




and one with it powered up...


How'd I do?
you guys here provided a lot of help and inspiration for me to do this, so please accept my heartfelt thanks!









One more pic...


I removed both HDD cages to inprove airflow to the GPU, and so far GPU and CPU both idle at about 30 degrees C and sit at about 48-52 under full gaming load. Not bad I don't think. I'll get those cables managed this weekend, but couldn't wait to play on it tonight!









Thank you all once again.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuddyX*
> 
> Hi guys (or gals). First time posting, and actually first time participating in a community like this. Just finished my first pc build, and wanted to show it off to peeps who would appreciate it!
> 
> Core i5-3570K
> MSI z77 MPower mainboard
> Corsair H55 closed loop watercooler
> Corsair Vengeance 8mb (1x8) ram (came with motherboard)
> Corsair AX850 850 watt PSU
> Samsung 840 SSD 240 gb
> MSI GTX 680 Power Edition GPU (built on Lightning PCB)
> and of course... Corsair C70 Vengeance Military Green chassis!
> 
> How'd I do?
> you guys here provided a lot of help and inspiration for me to do this, so please accept my heartfelt thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I removed both HDD cages to inprove airflow to the GPU, and so far GPU and CPU both idle at about 30 degrees C and sit at about 48-52 under full gaming load. Not bad I don't think.
> 
> Thank you all once again.


Nice! loving that glow from the GTX


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuddyX*
> 
> Hi guys (or gals). First time posting, and actually first time participating in a community like this. Just finished my first pc build, and wanted to show it off to peeps who would appreciate it!
> 
> How'd I do?
> you guys here provided a lot of help and inspiration for me to do this, so please accept my heartfelt thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more pic...


Good job on picking this case, you won't be disappointed.

If you have read my previous posts, you will have read that I have an OCD on cables and that cable management is really bugging me. I personally prefer sleeved cables but even without sleeved cables, a good job can still be done. That looks like something that was just slapped on together in a matter of 10 minutes (honestly).

I do like that Portal-like GPU thing... just add another one of those but in orange in another build and you'll have a nice Portal machine. If you make one for a girlfriend or something, make hers orange.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> If you have read my previous posts, you will have read that I have an OCD on cables and that cable management is really bugging me. I personally prefer sleeved cables but even without sleeved cables, a good job can still be done. That looks like something that was just slapped on together in a matter of 10 minutes (honestly).


Honestly dude...you need some prozac...


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> If you have read my previous posts, you will have read that I have an OCD on cables and that cable management is really bugging me. I personally prefer sleeved cables but even without sleeved cables, a good job can still be done. That looks like something that was just slapped on together in a matter of 10 minutes (honestly).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly dude...you need some prozac...
Click to expand...

Lol, I ain't trying to be mean or anything, it's just whenever I see a build with nice parts but crappy assembly, I just want to rip it apart and kill it.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Hew swag, did you see my updated pic of my case? I cleaned it just for you...









Ya cable nazi! lol


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Lol, I ain't trying to be mean or anything, it's just whenever I see a build with nice parts but crappy assembly, I just want to rip it apart and kill it.


Shouldn't you be doing something a little more constructive instead of ripping the guy's system apart? Go straighten some darn cables or something geez!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Hew swag, did you see my updated pic of my case? I cleaned it just for you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya cable nazi! lol


But after cleaning it up, didn't you realize how much more you loved your rig?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Lol, I ain't trying to be mean or anything, it's just whenever I see a build with nice parts but crappy assembly, I just want to rip it apart and kill it.
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't you be doing something a little more constructive instead of ripping the guy's system apart? Go straighten some darn cables or something geez!
Click to expand...

I have a set of Bitfenix cables on my desk whenever I get bored, I just straighten it and make them into rainbows.







I ain't ripping it apart, just saying some constructive criticisms for him to act on.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> But after cleaning it up, didn't you realize how much more you loved your rig?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a set of Bitfenix cables on my desk whenever I get bored, I just straighten it and make them into rainbows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ain't ripping it apart, just saying some constructive criticisms for him to act on.


It's all good...I'm off to play Crysis 3!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> But after cleaning it up, didn't you realize how much more you loved your rig?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a set of Bitfenix cables on my desk whenever I get bored, I just straighten it and make them into rainbows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ain't ripping it apart, just saying some constructive criticisms for him to act on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all good...I'm off to play Crysis 3!
Click to expand...

I just got it, I want to play the Campaign but I was wondering if I should hold off until I get my 3 monitors up and running?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Well it was always clean. Just that the picture you saw, was when I just installed all of my extra fans. But yes, I must confess, I love it clean.

I also like it looking like a PC too. No offense but yours lacks a cretin quality, a soul perhaps idk


----------



## BuddyX

Thanks! I'm rather fond of it myself...


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Well it was always clean. Just that the picture you saw, was when I just installed all of my extra fans. But yes, I must confess, I love it clean.
> 
> I also like it looking like a PC too. No offense but yours lacks a cretin quality, a soul perhaps idk


Probably too linear since I didn't want extra flair, I think I know what you mean. Should I add some stuff to my case window?







I just bought an etcher.

I was thinking, what do you guys think about this idea.

I've been really liking the ammo can idea of this green C70, when I go custom water, instead of buying one of those tube res I was initially thinking of going for; what happens if I make my own res out of one of those blood bags that they use on wounded soldiers? I got some lying around from a hospital, bags that have seen real action.


----------



## BuddyX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Nice! loving that glow from the GTX


Thanks.. I'm rather fond of it too.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Probably too linear since I didn't want extra flair, I think I know what you mean. Should I add some stuff to my case window?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought an etcher.
> 
> I was thinking, what do you guys think about this idea.
> 
> I've been really liking the ammo can idea of this green C70, when I go custom water, instead of buying one of those tube res I was initially thinking of going for; what happens if I make my own res out of one of those blood bags that they use on wounded soldiers? I got some lying around from a hospital, bags that have seen real action.


Cases and components have some sharp edges. I know those bags are ultra tough but I would absolutely not trust one in my case. Plus a soft bag would defeat the mobility and ruggedness that the handles provide.

My res of choice is the dual bay res. Single funnel to fill it and a quarter to remove and reinsert the plug. Decouples my MCP-35X , gives it a place to sit, and it out of the way. THough I had to sacrifice my optical drive for it. I haven't missed it lol.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Yea that would be intense. Not sure how it would look with blood bags inside but its definitely a very interesting idea.

Just a little creativity makes all the difference. Im trying to make mine look like a U.S military jeep. Need to figure out how to make the stencil for the white star but imo these little details make the case awesome. Im not a fan of when people put stickers all over it or just fill it up with LED's. Get's too ricey.


----------



## BuddyX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Good job on picking this case, you won't be disappointed.
> 
> If you have read my previous posts, you will have read that I have an OCD on cables and that cable management is really bugging me. I personally prefer sleeved cables but even without sleeved cables, a good job can still be done. That looks like something that was just slapped on together in a matter of 10 minutes (honestly).
> 
> I do like that Portal-like GPU thing... just add another one of those but in orange in another build and you'll have a nice Portal machine. If you make one for a girlfriend or something, make hers orange.


Well... there isn't any cable management to speak of lol. After 12 hour work days, and taking care of buisness at home, 10 min assembly time isn't to far off the mark. All will be well though. I do intend on getting them under control. As for braided cables, after what I threw down on this thing, they got moved to the "future upgrade" list. I do intend on getting them though, along with some lighting, better fans, and maybe Corsair's new H110. Thanks for your input.









P.S. That blue disk is what MSI calls their "GPU Reactor". It supposedly smooths power ripple and provides something like 80% more power for the GPU for overvolting. However that will require finding the older BIOS for this card since Nvidia had kittens about MSI overvolting the Kepler chip.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuddyX*
> 
> Well... there isn't any cable management to speak of lol. After 12 hour work days, and taking care of buisness at home, 10 min assembly time isn't to far off the mark. All will be well though. I do intend on getting them under control. As for braided cables, after what I threw down on this thing, they got moved to the "future upgrade" list. I do intend on getting them though, along with some lighting, better fans, and maybe Corsair's new H110. Thanks for your input.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. That blue disk is what MSI calls their "GPU Reactor". It supposedly smooths power ripple and provides something like 80% more power for the GPU for overvolting. However that will require finding the older BIOS for this card since Nvidia had kittens about MSI overvolting the Kepler chip.


Sounds like marketing bs









But it does looks snazzy. Never seen it before

edit: Anywhere else you can stick that wifi dongle? Looks a little out of place there.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Cases and components have some sharp edges. I know those bags are ultra tough but I would absolutely not trust one in my case. Plus a soft bag would defeat the mobility and ruggedness that the handles provide.
> 
> My res of choice is the dual bay res. Single funnel to fill it and a quarter to remove and reinsert the plug. Decouples my MCP-35X , gives it a place to sit, and it out of the way. THough I had to sacrifice my optical drive for it. I haven't missed it lol.


Yea, I looked at dual bay res but since you see the res from the front because you have to remove the drive bay covers, I scrapped that idea. I don't move my case at all, only time I move it is when I take off the front panel to clean off the dust...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Yea that would be intense. Not sure how it would look with blood bags inside but its definitely a very interesting idea.
> 
> Just a little creativity makes all the difference. Im trying to make mine look like a U.S military jeep. Need to figure out how to make the stencil for the white star but imo these little details make the case awesome. Im not a fan of when people put stickers all over it or just fill it up with LED's. Get's too ricey.


I'm kind of interested in how you're going to make it look like a jeep.







God, this case is so versatile! I'm thinking, since I can get some red coolant, it might actually work really well. I doubt it's going to spill if it can last packaging across the US and overseas...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuddyX*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Good job on picking this case, you won't be disappointed.
> 
> If you have read my previous posts, you will have read that I have an OCD on cables and that cable management is really bugging me. I personally prefer sleeved cables but even without sleeved cables, a good job can still be done. That looks like something that was just slapped on together in a matter of 10 minutes (honestly).
> 
> I do like that Portal-like GPU thing... just add another one of those but in orange in another build and you'll have a nice Portal machine. If you make one for a girlfriend or something, make hers orange.


Quote:


> Well... there isn't any cable management to speak of lol. After 12 hour work days, and taking care of buisness at home, 10 min assembly time isn't to far off the mark. All will be well though. I do intend on getting them under control. As for braided cables, after what I threw down on this thing, they got moved to the "future upgrade" list. I do intend on getting them though, along with some lighting, better fans, and maybe Corsair's new H110. Thanks for your input.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. That blue disk is what MSI calls their "GPU Reactor". It supposedly smooths power ripple and provides something like 80% more power for the GPU for overvolting. However that will require finding the older BIOS for this card since Nvidia had kittens about MSI overvolting the Kepler chip.


I wouldn't go for the H110, there are better options. If you are adamant about a CLC, I'd recommend Thermaltake 240 CLC. I'd recommend a great air cooler though, if it ain't custom water, then just go big air!


----------



## BuddyX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Sounds like marketing bs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it does looks snazzy. Never seen it before
> 
> edit: Anywhere else you can stick that wifi dongle? Looks a little out of place there.


Yeah, you're probable right. It does look nice though. Which does remind me of one other thing I'd like to do. Replace the perforated side window with a solid piece of Lexan so I can get a nice look at the inside. Ah well, another item for the upgrade list.









Yeah, I'll move that damn antenna when I get it settled on to a new desk:doh:


----------



## MKHunt

Do you see the dual bay res?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuddyX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Sounds like marketing bs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it does looks snazzy. Never seen it before
> 
> edit: Anywhere else you can stick that wifi dongle? Looks a little out of place there.
> 
> 
> 
> Costs you a lot of money once you start talking to OCNers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you're probable right. It does look nice though. Which does remind me of one other thing I'd like to do. Replace the perforated side window with a solid piece of Lexan so I can get a nice look at the inside. Ah well, another item for the upgrade list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'll move that damn antenna when I get it settled on to a new desk:doh:
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see the dual bay res?


How did you do that? Can you link me to some posts of pictures of your rig?


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> How did you do that? Can you link me to some posts of pictures of your rig?


There aren't any. Basically dont screw the bay down, push it in as far as it can go, then 'clip' the covers to the res and put on your faceplate. Heck, it might work if you bent the bay covers a little wider and screwed down the res.


----------



## BuddyX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea, I looked at dual bay res but since you see the res from the front because you have to remove the drive bay covers, I scrapped that idea. I don't move my case at all, only time I move it is when I take off the front panel to clean off the dust...
> I'm kind of interested in how you're going to make it look like a jeep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God, this case is so versatile! I'm thinking, since I can get some red coolant, it might actually work really well. I doubt it's going to spill if it can last packaging across the US and overseas...
> I wouldn't go for the H110, there are better options. If you are adamant about a CLC, I'd recommend Thermaltake 240 CLC. I'd recommend a great air cooler though, if it ain't custom water, then just go big air!


IDK... the H110 seems to have been fairly well received so far. But as for air coolers, I initially contemplated it, but I can't stand the look of a big engine block thing sitting right in the middle of the motherboard, and I am even less thrilled with the idea of hanging close to 2 lbs off the PCB. Call it paranoia


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Well its more of just a theme. I wasn't on planning on going to town on it. I already have some white outlines and now I just have to spray paint that iconic star on the big side panel. I could paint the entire inside a khaki colour to make it look like it has a tan leather interior but idk, might be a bit tacky.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> How did you do that? Can you link me to some posts of pictures of your rig?
> 
> 
> 
> There aren't any. Basically dont screw the bay down, push it in as far as it can go, then 'clip' the covers to the res and put on your faceplate. Heck, it might work if you bent the bay covers a little wider and screwed down the res.
Click to expand...

Doesn't sound hard at all. Will think about this when I go over the entire WC upgrade.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuddyX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea, I looked at dual bay res but since you see the res from the front because you have to remove the drive bay covers, I scrapped that idea. I don't move my case at all, only time I move it is when I take off the front panel to clean off the dust...
> I'm kind of interested in how you're going to make it look like a jeep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God, this case is so versatile! I'm thinking, since I can get some red coolant, it might actually work really well. I doubt it's going to spill if it can last packaging across the US and overseas...
> I wouldn't go for the H110, there are better options. If you are adamant about a CLC, I'd recommend Thermaltake 240 CLC. I'd recommend a great air cooler though, if it ain't custom water, then just go big air!
> 
> 
> 
> IDK... the H110 seems to have been fairly well received so far. But as for air coolers, I initially contemplated it, but I can't stand the look of a big engine block thing sitting right in the middle of the motherboard, and I am even less thrilled with the idea of hanging close to 2 lbs off the PCB. Call it paranoia
Click to expand...

I guess so, it's fine but I have you know my mATX board is carrying my D14 with no problem at all.







Still, the Thermaltake 240 CLC has been shown to perform better than its Corsair counterpart.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Doesn't sound hard at all. Will think about this when I go over the entire WC upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess so, it's fine but I have you know my mATX board is carrying my D14 with no problem at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, the Thermaltake 240 CLC has been shown to perform better than its Corsair counterpart.


It's not hard whatsoever. The bay covers even stay in place clipped to the res quite well.

IMO the only CLC worth anything is the Swiftech h220 since it has a good pump that can handle multiple items. But even then it's a gateway drug for lower temps. The other CLCs are less of a gateway because they're stupid hard to upgrade and then almost always a letdown in performance.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Doesn't sound hard at all. Will think about this when I go over the entire WC upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess so, it's fine but I have you know my mATX board is carrying my D14 with no problem at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, the Thermaltake 240 CLC has been shown to perform better than its Corsair counterpart.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not hard whatsoever. The bay covers even stay in place clipped to the res quite well.
> 
> IMO the only CLC worth anything is the Swiftech h220 since it has a good pump that can handle multiple items. But even then it's a gateway drug for lower temps. The other CLCs are less of a gateway because they're stupid hard to upgrade and then almost always a letdown in performance.
Click to expand...

American Made too.







Although I heard they are hard to get right now...


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuddyX*
> 
> IDK... the H110 seems to have been fairly well received so far. But as for air coolers, I initially contemplated it, but I can't stand the look of a big engine block thing sitting right in the middle of the motherboard, and I am even less thrilled with the idea of hanging close to 2 lbs off the PCB. Call it paranoia


you can get the Xigmatek Dark Knight, it cools my i7 970 6 core very well and it's very lightweight
heres a pic.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Best air cooler for the price. I love it.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Best air cooler for the price. I love it.


did you see the new white one they came out with? I posted it in this section a couple weeks ago.

http://www.guru3d.com/news_story/xigmatek_dark_knight_frostbourne_edition_cpu_cooler.html


----------



## jlhawn




----------



## Slaughtahouse

Yea I saw. I prefer the KnightHawk. The matt black ceramic coating is boss. Looks so sick, plus I love the swastika led fan.


----------



## jlhawn

yep I like the black one also.
someone doing a white case the white heatsink would look good


----------



## blizzard232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> FWIW, I have done that with an HDD. It would twitch during intense reads. It died after 2 months. Gee, I wonder why


I removed HDD cages and put HDD with that plastic holder under DVD drive for better airflow.


----------



## blizzard232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*


Pure evil for white C70





















I will buy it for my new build


----------



## testudoaubreii

I just got it!


(that is my old rig stuff underneath the box that I am trying to sell).

They sent me the wrong GPU and my mobo will not be here unil Monday, so I have to wait.

We were talking a but about power supplies and crossfire yesterday. Is this a good PSU/brand?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341026

It is on sale from $139.99 to $109.99


----------



## braindrain

Don't know about OCZ. I know the Newegg reviews aren't always reliable but they don't look good. Plus its only $109.99 after rebate. Searching other 850W PSU's on Newegg I found this.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151108.
On the search page it says it has a $20 rebate making it $100.99. Normal price is $149.99, special price without rebate is $120.99. As far as I know Seasonic is one of the best power supplier brands.


----------



## testudoaubreii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindrain*
> 
> Don't know about OCZ. I know the Newegg reviews aren't always reliable but they don't look good. Plus its only $109.99 after rebate. Searching other 850W PSU's on Newegg I found this.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151108.
> On the search page it says it has a $20 rebate making it $100.99. Normal price is $149.99, special price without rebate is $120.99. As far as I know Seasonic is one of the best power supplier brands.


Thanks for the response!

I will definitely check into that one. It says semi-modular. Does modular really matter? I know it is probably personal preference, but what about cable management?

I just found this Corsair:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139010


----------



## MKHunt

Both Corsair and Seasonic make generally fantastic PSUs. I have a Corsair AX850 and the OEM is.... Seasonic









My friend Jacek runs his 3770k and 680 off the HX850 and loves it. In terms of power delivery, the HX is equal to the 'premium' AX line. Many reviewers noted that the strongest competitor to the AX850 was the HX850.


----------



## testudoaubreii

Thanks!

Do you think that Corsair 750w I posted will run i7 3770k and Crossfire 2 x Gigabyte 7970 OCs? And, what about the modular thing?


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *testudoaubreii*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Do you think that Corsair 750w I posted will run i7 3770k and Crossfire 2 x Gigabyte 7970 OCs? And, what about the modular thing?


I think it will run them, BUT the efficiency will be poor. If you pay the power bills, consider an 850W psu which will run at a higher efficiency and save energy.

With PSUs more load = less efficiency.


----------



## braindrain

The 750W should be fine. If you want a bit extra for future upgrades you can get the 850W Seasonic. The HX and the Seasonic are semi modular. This means all the cables EXCEPT the 24pin and 8pin CPU power cables have to be plugged in separately. This mean you only use the cables you need which makes cable management a lot easier.

EDIT: Personally if it was me buying it I'd get the Seasonic.

Have to laugh at the 2nd review for the Corsair HX750W. Best Case Ever!... er what?


----------



## testudoaubreii

I can point the fan down on the SeaSonic, right?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Yes. You can do w/e you want. It only depends on the case. If the case doenst allow airflow below, only then would you want to flip it up


----------



## testudoaubreii

I have a C70 lol...


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *testudoaubreii*
> 
> I have a C70 lol...


Yep, mine works great face down, I had to cover the ugly label though.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *testudoaubreii*
> 
> I have a C70 lol...


You don't say?


----------



## jfmgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorporalHicks*
> 
> NZXT hue and fan controller installed. Think Green lookst the best after fooling around with the colors.
> 
> 
> 
> Buying an AX850 next week to clean up the cabling, changes those red PCI GPU plugs, and the ugly multicolored cables. (As a bonus, the main idea is a better more rounded PSU for future upgrades.)


Nice build man, like the green also. Hey just catching up on posts and saw you mention buying an ax850. You may have seen its on sale at newegg? $130 after rebate, not a bad deal at all... promo code ends today though.


----------



## testudoaubreii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Yep, mine works great face down, I had to cover the ugly label though.


What did you use to cover it?


----------



## NowYouSeeMe

Is there room to mount 2x 140mm fans on the base of the case without removing a hdd cage? I was wondering if I could stick two of the default fans there for extra airflow.


----------



## braindrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NowYouSeeMe*
> 
> Is there room to mount 2x 140mm fans on the base of the case without removing a hdd cage? I was wondering if I could stick two of the default fans there for extra airflow.


You'd have to remove at least the bottom cage to mount 2 140mm fans. Also if your PSU is too long then you won't be able to. With a normal size PSU and both cages in you can mount one 140mm fan.


----------



## testudoaubreii

I was looking through the images and I notice some rigs have their HDD brackets out. Where do you hide the HDDs? I have 1 SSD and 1 x 1TB Western Digital. Any suggestions?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *testudoaubreii*
> 
> I was looking through the images and I notice some rigs have their HDD brackets out. Where do you hide the HDDs? I have 1 SSD and 1 x 1TB Western Digital. Any suggestions?


The lower HDD bays to start would be my suggestion.


----------



## braindrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *testudoaubreii*
> 
> I was looking through the images and I notice some rigs have their HDD brackets out. Where do you hide the HDDs? I have 1 SSD and 1 x 1TB Western Digital. Any suggestions?


You could put the 1TB in the optical drive bays with an adaptor and one member, forget his name, put his SSD behind the motherboard tray. I'll find the pic.

EDIT: It was SWAG that put the SSD behind the mobo tray.


----------



## testudoaubreii

Is that safe?


----------



## NowYouSeeMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindrain*
> 
> You'd have to remove at least the bottom cage to mount 2 140mm fans. Also if your PSU is too long then you won't be able to. With a normal size PSU and both cages in you can mount one 140mm fan.


Im using a 750W AX and sorry I derped: 2x *120*mm fans. I've seen people remove the metal placeholder thing underneath the hdd cages, would removing it allow me to put two case fans down there whilst allowing me to keep both cages?


----------



## stratosrally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *testudoaubreii*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Do you think that Corsair 750w I posted will run i7 3770k and Crossfire 2 x Gigabyte 7970 OCs? And, what about the modular thing?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindrain*
> 
> The 750W should be fine. If you want a bit extra for future upgrades you can get the 850W Seasonic. The HX and the Seasonic are semi modular. This means all the cables EXCEPT the 24pin and 8pin CPU power cables have to be plugged in separately. This mean you only use the cables you need which makes cable management a lot easier.
> 
> EDIT: Personally if it was me buying it I'd get the Seasonic.
> 
> Have to laugh at the 2nd review for the Corsair HX750W. Best Case Ever!... er what?


BTW - if you look through all the images of the OCZ PSU you'll see that it is also semi-modular, not fully modular.

All 3 PSU choices will have the main cables permanently attached.

OCZ is simply not following the proper naming conventions...

SeaSonic & Corsair FTW, IMHO.


----------



## blizzard232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *testudoaubreii*
> 
> Is that safe?


I've asked Swag yesterday about his SSD instalation and here is the answer:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yup, SSDs have no moving parts so they can even be dangling in the middle of your case.


----------



## testudoaubreii

Interesting.


----------



## braindrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NowYouSeeMe*
> 
> Im using a 750W AX and sorry I derped: 2x *120*mm fans. I've seen people remove the metal placeholder thing underneath the hdd cages, would removing it allow me to put two case fans down there whilst allowing me to keep both cages?


The base that the cages are attached to is one of the few plastic parts on the case. You should have enough clearance to put two 120mm fans in there. Not sure how effective the fan under the cages will be, or how stable the cages will be if you moving the case around.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> I just got it, I want to play the Campaign but I was wondering if I should hold off until I get my 3 monitors up and running?


What 3way setup will you be getting? I've been drooling over this...








http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7639931&Sku=A466-2216%20T


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *testudoaubreii*
> 
> I can point the fan down on the SeaSonic, right?


Seasonic makes Corsair psu up too the 950w after that they are made by Flextronics as in my AX1200w Corsair.
Seasonic also makes the XFX psu which I think are nice also

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007657%2050001669&IsNodeId=1&name=XFX


----------



## testudoaubreii

I have this one is my current rig now:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139021

I was going to perhaps switch out this one for the Corsair 650w I bought for my new rig. Will the one that I linked up to work in a Crossfire w/ 2 x 7970s? I am having a problem getting funds approved through the Department of Appropriations lol.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *testudoaubreii*
> 
> I have this one is my current rig now:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139021
> 
> I was going to perhaps switch out this one for the Corsair 650w I bought for my new rig. Will the one that I linked up to work in a Crossfire w/ 2 x 7970s? I am having a problem getting funds approved through the Department of Appropriations lol.


the one you linked shows sli ready in the specs but it does not say crossfire ready which I don't know why as it's amd's version of sli.
so yes it will work with crossfire IMO. but I would go with a 850w


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> I just got it, I want to play the Campaign but I was wondering if I should hold off until I get my 3 monitors up and running?
> 
> 
> 
> What 3way setup will you be getting? I've been drooling over this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7639931&Sku=A466-2216%20T
Click to expand...

I already have them, I'm just waiting for more money for another gpu. I have crossovers.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> the one you linked shows sli ready in the specs but it does not say crossfire ready which I don't know why as it's amd's version of sli.
> so yes it will work with crossfire IMO. but I would go with a 850w


From what I hear they have to pay for the crossfire certification and just haven't done it yet. It should work just fine. The same is true for the Seasonic SS 660 but I have seen several people running X fire with it.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> From what I hear they have to pay for the crossfire certification and just haven't done it yet. It should work just fine. The same is true for the Seasonic SS 660 but I have seen several people running X fire with it.


good info too know, thank you.
did not know they have too pay for a cert.
but hey everyone wants money.


----------



## jlhawn

the Xigmatek Dark Knight Night Hawk edition cpu cooler is on sale at new egg for $39.99
I remember some of you C70 owners asking about this cooler a couple months back.
I paid 50 bucks for mine.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233029


----------



## testudoaubreii

I would up getting this one:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003PJ6QW4/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Devildog83

Good choice and good price.


----------



## braindrain

Great choice. I wanted to get one of those but they too expensive over here. I could have ordered from Amazon but they probably would have nailed me with customs fees.


----------



## testudoaubreii

Just waiting for the rest of the components to get in and then I am going to start building away. I will do a little build log here, if I can.


----------



## CorporalHicks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfmgunner*
> 
> Nice build man, like the green also. Hey just catching up on posts and saw you mention buying an ax850. You may have seen its on sale at newegg? $130 after rebate, not a bad deal at all... promo code ends today though.


Much appreciated! AX850 and an SSD will be my next parts for sure, but the computer funds account is pretty low at the moment. The good thing is regularly they seem to be almost 200$, but since I've decided I'll be buying it for my upgraded PSU I've seen it on 3 sales, 160$, 150$, and now 130$. So I'm not in any rush. Thanks for the suggestion though! Just wish I had the funds. Think I'll be buying the SSD first anyways. Cooooooome on tax refund!


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorporalHicks*
> 
> Much appreciated! AX850 and an SSD will be my next parts for sure, but the computer funds account is pretty low at the moment. The good thing is regularly they seem to be almost 200$, but since I've decided I'll be buying it for my upgraded PSU I've seen it on 3 sales, 160$, 150$, and now 130$. So I'm not in any rush. Thanks for the suggestion though! Just wish I had the funds. Think I'll be buying the SSD first anyways. Cooooooome on tax refund!


You have to buy it off newegg.ca so its actually 179.99 - 15$ rebate. Unless you moved to the states, you're looking at the wrong price. $130 for the ax 850 would be a steal! I paid $180 shipping and taxes for my HX variant.


----------



## braindrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> You have to buy it off newegg.ca so its actually 179.99 - 15$ rebate. Unless you moved to the states, you're looking at the wrong price. $130 for the ax 850 would be a steal! I paid $180 shipping and taxes for my HX variant.


Still be cheaper than here. Average price of a Corsair AX850 here is about $260. Damn import duties.


----------



## testudoaubreii

So, I was thinking...should I do LED lights (or cathode rods) in the case, just LED fans or both?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *testudoaubreii*
> 
> So, I was thinking...should I do LED lights (or cathode rods) in the case, just LED fans or both?


LED light strips are the way too go.
I run a strip across the bottom of my case.
if you go LED fans also, don't use more then 3.


----------



## Gavush

I have 6 led fans in mine... it's enough light such that I decided not to get any other lighting. not as bright as a nzxt hue or some led strips but still enough to look around a bit. See my rig for pics... though I don't really have any good night shots. (there might be a two in my profile albums)


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindrain*
> 
> Still be cheaper than here. Average price of a Corsair AX850 here is about $260. Damn import duties.


Yea those tarrifs suck. Even though I don't have to deal with such prices like that, I feel your pain


----------



## braindrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Yea those tarrifs suck. Even though I don't have to deal with such prices like that, I feel your pain


What's really screwed up is that sometimes stuff costs about the same as it does overseas. Dunno how they work it. Exchange rate doesn't help either. When I built my rig it was about R8.50 to $1, now it's about R9.10 to $1.


----------



## testudoaubreii

So, I am thinking about these:

120mms:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0026ZPFCK/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

140mms
http://www.amazon.com/Antec-TwoCool-140mm-Blue-Cooling/dp/B004AGXHCI/ref=sr_1_4?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1363629967&sr=1-4&keywords=140mm

and the fan controller:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005C31G30/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

I want a cool blue throughout the case. If I can get away with just the fans, I will be happy without the LED strip.


----------



## JayGB1982

I'm am looking at my next upgrade for my C70 build. Specs are as follows.

Corsair C70 Green
Corsair AX860i
Corsair H100i
Gigabyte Z77 UP5 TH Motherboard
Intel i7 3770k
Zotac GeForce 660
Samsung 830 120GB
Seagate Momentus XT 500GB
Soundblaster Live Titanium HD
Kingston DDR3 2400Mhz 16GB
4 x Cougar 120mm PWM and 4x Cougar 140mm Fans

I am quite happy with the GPU for the moment. playing pretty much everything @1080p at High > Ultra settings to satisfaction. I will be upgrading this around Q3 this year though.

I am thinking of sorting out the cable management for the moment. The cables really are a mess. I need extenders for the link kit and sound card as they are very tight and to be honest it looks a mess inside the case.

The options I am considering at present are.

1) Sleeved Cables for the AX860i
2) Corsair Commander and Link Lighting Kit
3) Corsair Airflow kit and new RAM.

Those are things which have been on the radar for a while, Reallt should have got the Airflow kit to begin with but I couldnt justify playing more money for RAM at a lower speed when I originally built the machine.

Which out of the above options would you go for? Or any suggestions which I might not have considered?


----------



## CorporalHicks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> You have to buy it off newegg.ca so its actually 179.99 - 15$ rebate. Unless you moved to the states, you're looking at the wrong price. $130 for the ax 850 would be a steal! I paid $180 shipping and taxes for my HX variant.


Ah Ok makes sense. Well I have still seen it for 150$ locally. MemoryExpress is where I buy my parts, and they price match and beat the price by 25%. I've seen a sale on two canadian retailers that they will match. NCIX had one for about 165$ I believe (Mem Exp has for 200$, so ends up taking 5-10$ off), and CanadaComputers just had them on for 150$ as well. So again gets to about 155$ with taxes included with the price match.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

I usually drop by Canada Computers, damn. 150$ is a great price


----------



## testudoaubreii

I have $100 and I need some fan suggestions. I am looking for 4 x 120mm, 3 x 140mm and a fan controller. Can you guys give me some advice? I may need some for my side panel because I am going to run 2 x 7970's (Gigabyte triple fan action). I don't know how hot that is going to get.

Thanks!


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Im sure thats more then enough already. Get it setup and test before you buy x amount of fans. A extra few might help a couple temps, but once you add more, you wont see a difference. At least within the sensors on you components. It will just help push out more ambient temps in your case, but I doubt that its even possible to trap such temperatures inside.

I only have so many on mine for cosmetic reasons. I dont even need the 4 fan setup on the cages but I like the look. Besides the 3 stock fans and my cpu fan. Ive added 2 120mms, two 140mms, replaced two of the stock 120mms and rigged a left over stock case fan on the back of my Xigmateck Dark Knight


----------



## testudoaubreii

I only have the 3 that came with the case. Will those 2 GPUs not be hot as hell?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

No. Your temps might be a few degrees higher


----------



## testudoaubreii

So, just go with the 3 stock fans for now?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Yea. You'll probably end up getting the extra fans anyways but check out the temps first. Maybe you'll be happy with how the stock fans perform. You never know


----------



## testudoaubreii

I heard that they are pretty loud.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

I switched to the corsair AF quiet fans and tbh, its not that much different. Like I said, just get the case first and set it up. If its too loud and hot, then switch them out but there is not point in buying extra fans right now


----------



## CorporalHicks

Anyone have any graphics card sag? I have some with my gigabyte 7950, I bet it's not a worrisome amount, just wondering whats an acceptable amount and if anyone has done anything to combat it?


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorporalHicks*
> 
> Anyone have any graphics card sag? I have some with my gigabyte 7950, I bet it's not a worrisome amount, just wondering whats an acceptable amount and if anyone has done anything to combat it?


I dont have much if any but seems to be an issue with some of the 7000 series. Ive seen some video card supports you can buy as accesory to push it up from the bottom.

I would probably got to walmart etc and get some fishing line called spider wire (super strong thin and black) and tie it from top mesh to pcb front hole on the card sonewhere and give ut some tension support.....youll never see it if you do it right unless your just staring straight at it.

Those would be my suggestions if worried. Enough sag can damage card or the pci slot so watch out for it


----------



## CorporalHicks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> I dont have much if any but seems to be an issue with some of the 7000 series. Ive seen some video card supports you can buy as accesory to push it up from the bottom.
> 
> I would probably got to walmart etc and get some fishing line called spider wire (super strong thin and black) and tie it from top mesh to pcb front hole on the card sonewhere and give ut some tension support.....youll never see it if you do it right unless your just staring straight at it.
> 
> Those would be my suggestions if worried. Enough sag can damage card or the pci slot so watch out for it


It's driving me nuts whenever I look over at it, because it looks like its stressing it, and its not very pretty looking at 300$ curve down. That's actually a great idea with the fishing line I'll definitely try that, thanks!


----------



## testudoaubreii

Cool. I will try it out. Thanks for the input!

About the GPU sag...I am very worried about this. I am about to put 2 x 7970's on my UD4H. I was afraid that something would break on my last video card, so I am very worried about this. I don't know what to do. Will the fishing line trick hold up with the heat and all?


----------



## Dav3ric

Absolutely loving this case. Still needs a few touches, a couple more fans (thinking white blades in the front for aesthetics).


----------



## Buehlar

I decided to do something about the dust filter's "honeycomb" look.
From this...




To this...


Looks better IMO


----------



## sebar

I like it, I might have removed the bottom zigzag and just left two in the middle. It does look good, can you share your technique?


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> I like it, I might have removed the bottom zigzag and just left two in the middle. It does look good, can you share your technique?


Yea when I moved back and looked I thought the same about that one on the bottom so it has gotta go too








I covered the dust cover with carbon fiber vinyl and trimmed out the screen areas earlier during my build. Then I got to looking at it last night and cut away some of the angles that made up the hexagon pattern.
I have the complete build log posted in my signature.


----------



## sebar

Thanks, I will go check it out.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Imo looks better then the honey comb but as for my self, I prefer the look without the filter. Still, what you did made it look better.

Here's mine without the filter. I like how the fans look, like a pair of speakers


----------



## JayGB1982

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayGB1982*
> 
> I'm am looking at my next upgrade for my C70 build. Specs are as follows.
> 
> Corsair C70 Green
> Corsair AX860i
> Corsair H100i
> Gigabyte Z77 UP5 TH Motherboard
> Intel i7 3770k
> Zotac GeForce 660
> Samsung 830 120GB
> Seagate Momentus XT 500GB
> Soundblaster Live Titanium HD
> Kingston DDR3 2400Mhz 16GB
> 4 x Cougar 120mm PWM and 4x Cougar 140mm Fans
> 
> I am quite happy with the GPU for the moment. playing pretty much everything @1080p at High > Ultra settings to satisfaction. I will be upgrading this around Q3 this year though.
> 
> I am thinking of sorting out the cable management for the moment. The cables really are a mess. I need extenders for the link kit and sound card as they are very tight and to be honest it looks a mess inside the case.
> 
> The options I am considering at present are.
> 
> 1) Sleeved Cables for the AX860i
> 2) Corsair Commander and Link Lighting Kit
> 3) Corsair Airflow kit and new RAM.
> 
> Those are things which have been on the radar for a while, Reallt should have got the Airflow kit to begin with but I couldnt justify playing more money for RAM at a lower speed when I originally built the machine.
> 
> Which out of the above options would you go for? Or any suggestions which I might not have considered?


OK so I went for the Official Green Cables for the AX860i from Scan. Came in at around £80 for the complete set.

Now I'm in 2 minds about the remaining internal cables. I could either try to get some more green cables for the Fans, Internal USB Header, Audio and F-Panel. But I'm thinking this would be too much green?

So currently debating about getting Orange Cables for those remaining cables. Which would only leave the cables for the H100i being black but I could always get some kind of spiral wrap to go around those parts?

Has anyone used the DEMCiflex Corsair C70 Vengeance Magnetic Dust / Fan Filter Set? On the C70? Not sure it's going to look good or not, The only builds I've seen with it are black and it looks good. Also having trouble finding anyone who sells the kit in the UK.

I would like your suggestions on the remaining cables, Should I go complete green? Or compliment that with some more Orange?

Also The fan filter kit, Anyone seen a green c70 with it? Or know a UK reseller? Or have any other idea's for the fan filters? Just leave it as is perhaps? Or maybe a shroud or something else could go on the top?


----------



## rog1121

Thought I would post an update on my current rebuild of the system.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Holy **** rog1121! That is amazing! Probably my favourite c70 thus far!


----------



## blizzard232

Has anybody these fans http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=4375?? I have 2 Corsair fans from old H100 on my new H100i and I want install another 2 fans at the bottom of my C70 near PSU http://i.imgur.com/gCiN0Ma.jpg?? Will they works with H100i?? Thnx for reply fellas


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard232*
> 
> Has anybody these fans http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=4375?? I have 2 Corsair fans from old H100 on my new H100i and I want install another 2 fans at the bottom of my C70 near PSU http://i.imgur.com/gCiN0Ma.jpg?? Will they works with H100i?? Thnx for reply fellas


I have 2 of those coolermaster sickleflow in the front of my C70 and they do pretty well as an intake but I don't know how well they'll do pushing through a rad. They should fit the h100i just fine, as should any other 120mm fan.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rog1121*
> 
> Thought I would post an update on my current rebuild of the system.


Look nice!


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rog1121*
> 
> Thought I would post an update on my current rebuild of the system.


I like how the white glows. Are you using any cold cathodes or just LEDs?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

I think its all LED's and w/e is on the bottom right is painted white. Reflecting the leds. Cause it does look like a cathode


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> I think its all LED's and w/e is on the bottom right is painted white. Reflecting the leds. Cause it does look like a cathode


Doesn't look like a NZXT strip though...lights are too close together. Maybe an RGB 5050 strip...you know the one with the remote?
Maybe he'll elaborate us.









IDK but it looks BRILLIANT in his build though.


----------



## UnStableFPS

What's a good fan controller? I'm looking at the Lamptron FC9 on newegg, but it's $59.99. Or should I just use my motherboard to control the fans?
I have 5 Corsair af120/140 fans for the case. Also will have the h110 up top.

I don't have the motherboard yet, I'm trying to wait until the asus sabertooth 990fx gen3 comes out.
Thanks for the help!


----------



## Pure2sin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rog1121*
> 
> Thought I would post an update on my current rebuild of the system.


Is that a Cougar fan on the front? Did you take the orange pads off or?


----------



## erzu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnStableFPS*
> 
> What's a good fan controller? I'm looking at the Lamptron FC9 on newegg, but it's $59.99. Or should I just use my motherboard to control the fans?
> I have 5 Corsair af120/140 fans for the case. Also will have the h110 up top.
> 
> I don't have the motherboard yet, I'm trying to wait until the asus sabertooth 990fx gen3 comes out.
> Thanks for the help!


I prefer a fan controller. That way when I'm just browsing I can lower my fans to almost silent. I habe the sabertooth z77 and I believe it's set up to have some of the fans plugged into it (max 6 fans including cpu if I remember correctly) run at full blast. Now as far as a recommendation, I'm looking for one too.
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## testudoaubreii

Alrighty. Everything is finally here and I am ready to build!


----------



## braindrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *testudoaubreii*
> 
> Alrighty. Everything is finally here and I am ready to build!


Less posting. More building. Have fun.


----------



## rog1121

Its an nzxt hue with my own led strips because the ones that come with it are weak. The bottom are noctua fans covered with carbon fiber vinyl and the front is a cougar fan without the rubber noise dampeners.


----------



## testudoaubreii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindrain*
> 
> Less posting. More building. Have fun.


Thanks! I have already had a problem with the CPU and the socket cover. I really hope I didn't screw anything up. There is an addendum to the instruction booklet that came with the mobo. It said that if the black socket cover comes up with the metal bracket, to leave it there and it should disengage when you re-engage the metal bracket lever. Yeah...it didn't and I heard a sound that I didn't like. I hope everything is cool. I guess that I will find out in a while.

I think that I am going to ditch the blue LED SickleFlows and use the stock fans for the front. I will buy and LED strip or something for the lighting. I bought 2 x 120mm Corsair SP120 Performance Edition for the radiator and 2 x 140mm AF140 Quiet Edition for the top.

I should have something up soon.


----------



## wevsspot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard232*
> 
> Has anybody these fans http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=4375?? I have 2 Corsair fans from old H100 on my new H100i and I want install another 2 fans at the bottom of my C70 near PSU http://i.imgur.com/gCiN0Ma.jpg?? Will they works with H100i?? Thnx for reply fellas


Those are the exact same fans I'm using on my BlackIce 240MM radiator. They work fine, although there is plenty of disagreement over how long the sleeve bearing will last mounted upside down and horizontally. We'll see. They are reasonably quiet (albeit I have mine on a fan controller at approximately 3/4 speed).


----------



## braindrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *testudoaubreii*
> 
> Thanks! I have already had a problem with the CPU and the socket cover. I really hope I didn't screw anything up. There is an addendum to the instruction booklet that came with the mobo. It said that if the black socket cover comes up with the metal bracket, to leave it there and it should disengage when you re-engage the metal bracket lever. Yeah...it didn't and I heard a sound that I didn't like. I hope everything is cool. I guess that I will find out in a while.
> 
> I think that I am going to ditch the blue LED SickleFlows and use the stock fans for the front. I will buy and LED strip or something for the lighting. I bought 2 x 120mm Corsair SP120 Performance Edition for the radiator and 2 x 140mm AF140 Quiet Edition for the top.
> 
> I should have something up soon.


That doesn't sound good. I honestly haven't looked at a motherboard manual except to check front panel headers in years. I usually just take the black cover off. Those covers aren't that strong so I'm hoping it was just the clips on it snapping you heard. I'd lift the lever and just check the CPU is OK and there aren't any plastic bits stuck under the plate.


----------



## testudoaubreii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindrain*
> 
> That doesn't sound good. I honestly haven't looked at a motherboard manual except to check front panel headers in years. I usually just take the black cover off. Those covers aren't that strong so I'm hoping it was just the clips on it snapping you heard. I'd lift the lever and just check the CPU is OK and there aren't any plastic bits stuck under the plate.


Yeah, I am going to check it out when I reach a stopping point at work. I hope that I didn't do anything. I have been freaking out since last night lol.

Edit: Has anyone installed the Corsair SP120 on a radiator (Cooler Master Seidon 120M)? My screws do not seem to fit through the fan to the radiator. Do I have to take rubber fan feet out to get it to fit?


----------



## CorporalHicks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnStableFPS*
> 
> What's a good fan controller? I'm looking at the Lamptron FC9 on newegg, but it's $59.99. Or should I just use my motherboard to control the fans?
> I have 5 Corsair af120/140 fans for the case. Also will have the h110 up top.
> 
> I don't have the motherboard yet, I'm trying to wait until the asus sabertooth 990fx gen3 comes out.
> Thanks for the help!


I bought NZXT Mesh Sentry Fan controller off newegg.ca, about 30$
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811992007
Simple, has extensions to reach pretty well anywhere, controls 5 but has high W per channel so you can split 2 fans easy one channel. Haven't had problems with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rog1121*
> 
> Its an nzxt hue with my own led strips because the ones that come with it are weak. The bottom are noctua fans covered with carbon fiber vinyl and the front is a cougar fan without the rubber noise dampeners.


How'd you do your own strips?


----------



## rog1121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorporalHicks*
> 
> I bought NZXT Mesh Sentry Fan controller off newegg.ca, about 30$
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811992007
> Simple, has extensions to reach pretty well anywhere, controls 5 but has high W per channel so you can split 2 fans easy one channel. Haven't had problems with it.
> How'd you do your own strips?


I took the connector from the nzxt hue and soldered it onto an RGB strip.


----------



## Pure2sin

Solid window shipped. Should be getting it by Friday. Thanks Sebar!


----------



## sebar

No problem, I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## braindrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *testudoaubreii*
> 
> Edit: Has anyone installed the Corsair SP120 on a radiator (Cooler Master Seidon 120M)? My screws do not seem to fit through the fan to the radiator. Do I have to take rubber fan feet out to get it to fit?


What screws are you using? If using the screws that came with the C70 check if they'll fit in the screw holes on the radiator. If you using the screws which came with the Seidon then they should work fine, depending on how long the screws are. A lot of members here have SP120's mounted on radiators but they mostly Corsair, don't think I've seen a Seidon on here yet. Out of interest why do you want to change the fans? Unless the website is wrong the Seidon uses Blademaster fans. They get loud at high RPM but they have great static pressure.


----------



## ACEDDAUQS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pure2sin*
> 
> Solid window shipped. Should be getting it by Friday. Thanks Sebar!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> No problem, I hope you enjoy it.


Same with mine. Should be here by Friday


----------



## UnStableFPS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACEDDAUQS*
> 
> Same with mine. Should be here by Friday


Where are yall buying a solid window at?!?
My case should be here Friday or Saturday and I'm not really looking forward into making my own window.


----------



## testudoaubreii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindrain*
> 
> What screws are you using? If using the screws that came with the C70 check if they'll fit in the screw holes on the radiator. If you using the screws which came with the Seidon then they should work fine, depending on how long the screws are. A lot of members here have SP120's mounted on radiators but they mostly Corsair, don't think I've seen a Seidon on here yet. Out of interest why do you want to change the fans? Unless the website is wrong the Seidon uses Blademaster fans. They get loud at high RPM but they have great static pressure.


I got it worked out and I am planning on using Seidon fan. And...I don't think that I screwed anything up! I though i had an issue with my CPU, but everything is up and running! I am installing mobo drivers as I type.

Here is a quick glance (I am still waiting on a fan controller and some PMW Y splitters, so wires like the pump and fan are visible):


----------



## wesnerer

Added a few new things into the build. Need a few angle fittings and some red coolant and it will be complete.


----------



## braindrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *testudoaubreii*
> 
> I got it worked out and I am planning on using Seidon fan. And...I don't think that I screwed anything up! I though i had an issue with my CPU, but everything is up and running! I am installing mobo drivers as I type.
> 
> Here is a quick glance (I am still waiting on a fan controller and some PMW Y splitters, so wires like the pump and fan are visible):


Looks good. I suggest moving the video power cables so they don't block the airflow from the fans. Also I don't think I'm the only one who removed the unused drive cradles from the hard drive cages. It's helps draw more air from the front. When I was using both cages I put one drive in the middle slot of each one. That way it blocks the least amount of air.


----------



## wevsspot

I removed the unused hard drive caddies from my center cage too. That helped some and is a great suggestion.


----------



## CrazyCorky

I've noticed a lot of people don't even use a disc drive anymore. I'm considering removing mine and putting my hard drive in there so I can removed the 2 bottom bays. Any reason not to do this?


----------



## testudoaubreii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyCorky*
> 
> I've noticed a lot of people don't even use a disc drive anymore. I'm considering removing mine and putting my hard drive in there so I can removed the 2 bottom bays. Any reason not to do this?


Only if you have old games that you want to play lol. Other than that, I don't see a reason, either. I did consider it and I still may take it out and return it. I don't like the way it looks, anyway







.


----------



## JayGB1982

Advantage to having at least 1 cage in is that you can attach a fan to the end of it. Have 2 in the front then 2 in the bottom. That what I have done with my build. Depends if you have alot of drives or plans for future expansion etc.


----------



## CrazyCorky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayGB1982*
> 
> Advantage to having at least 1 cage in is that you can attach a fan to the end of it. Have 2 in the front then 2 in the bottom. That what I have done with my build. Depends if you have alot of drives or plans for future expansion etc.


Only future expansion I see in the near future is a full loop.


----------



## braindrain

I still get a lot of games on DVD. Internet speed is too slow to buy off STEAM or other stuff. I also burn discs occasionally. Planning on selling my old rig but I might look at building up another smaller PC, if I do I could just use the drive in there and network it. Would mean I could mount a XSPC res/pump and a fan controller.


----------



## Devildog83

An AF 140 quiet would do very nicely in the bottom, it would make it more complete not to mention more intake flow. I love the build.


----------



## NowYouSeeMe

My artic white c70 just arrived, so thats a start








Before I make my final purchases, can you share your thoughts on this configuration for my rig?
CPU: [Waiting for Haswell]
Mobo: [Waiting for Haswell]
RAM: Patriot IntelExtremeMasters DDR3 16GB
PSU: Corsair AX760i
GPU: Sapphire Vapor-X HD7950 3GB
Sound Card: Creative Recon 3D 5.1
SSD: 128GB OCZ Vector
HDD: WD "Black" 1TB
Optical Drive: ASUS blu-ray OEM one [not too big a deal]

Cooling: Roof of case - Corsair H100i PushPull config. w/ the default fans and 2x pressure optomised corsair ones (SF?AF?)
Rear of case [ditching the case fan there] - BeQuiet! SilentWings2 PWM 120mm [can someone confirm the max size for that mount?]
Front - each of the 4 fan sites around the cages will have a 140mm version of the BeQuiet! fans [again can someone confirm the mount sizes]
Side window - 2x 140mm BeQuiet! PWM fans
Bottom - I'm thinking of just sticking one of the default case fans down there, its not really the biggest airflow oppertunity anyway
Lighting: either a NZXT hue or [thoughts on what would look better] 1 or 2 bitfenix blue or white alchemy strips [if 1 then on bottom, if 2 then top and bottom]
Cables: if I can find a retailer then the bitfenix dual color [blue/black] mulit-sleeved ones, if not then corsair white or blue ones
Misc. : I'm considering installing a NZXT bunker peripheral security drive for my LAN parties, BitFenix Recon fan controller, and maybe some noise dampening foam if that would be a good idea
OS: Windows 7 lol

Cheers guys,
-Brendan


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnStableFPS*
> 
> Where are yall buying a solid window at?!?
> My case should be here Friday or Saturday and I'm not really looking forward into making my own window.


I will be doing a second round of windows if I get a few more people interested.


----------



## ACEDDAUQS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnStableFPS*
> 
> Where are yall buying a solid window at?!?
> My case should be here Friday or Saturday and I'm not really looking forward into making my own window.


PM sebar. He has offered to do them for us.


----------



## JayGB1982

Do the Sidewindows sebar offer include mounting holes? I've got a bleeding scratch on my tinted one and would be interested in a clear one with 140mm mounts.


----------



## JayGB1982

You can only fit 1x 140mm in the front or 2x 120mm. Also the cages do not fit 140mm fans nor does the rear! They are 120mm only.

I went for Cougar Fans, They are hard to find but well worth the money IMO. The sound they make is much lower than other fans its more of the sound of the amount of air they are pushing instead of a high pitched whine from most fans.

I would consider getting the 860i in case you go for SLi in the future, It's only like £20 more then the 760i.


----------



## NowYouSeeMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayGB1982*
> 
> You can only fit 1x 140mm in the front or 2x 120mm. Also the cages do not fit 140mm fans nor does the rear! They are 120mm only.
> 
> I went for Cougar Fans, They are hard to find but well worth the money IMO. The sound they make is much lower than other fans its more of the sound of the amount of air they are pushing instead of a high pitched whine from most fans.
> 
> I would consider getting the 860i in case you go for SLi in the future, It's only like £20 more then the 760i.


cheers mate, I'll just order 120mm BQ! fans instead of the 140mm ones for the front of the case, and yeah if its only an extra 20 quid then a PSU upgrade might be a good idea. Any other things that you would consider changing/editing?


----------



## JayGB1982

I'd forget the bunker, I did like the idea of it and just read a review -http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2379215,00.asp

It's basically tat. Alot of USB drives wont even fit with the door shut etc have a read of the review. Looks good but meh..

I'd get a 3Tb drive instead of a 1Tb. You can pick up 3Tb drives for about £90 these days and that extra storage in one bay is better than adding more later imo.

But thats my personal view. Memory seems fine although not familiar with that specific set. GPU is good, I'm more of a Nvidia guy due to Physx and Cuda but yeah there's like hardly any difference apart from that.

The NXT or BitFenix kits for lighting look good. I was considering them myself until I decided to go all in on Corsair kit.

By the way if you have a early H100i model with 3-pin fans you can get a Free Set of PWM fans. I only found this out recently myself. The stock fans which are 3 pin have a slight whine but Corsair will send you some PWM fans out free of charge!


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayGB1982*
> 
> Do the Sidewindows sebar offer include mounting holes? I've got a bleeding scratch on my tinted one and would be interested in a clear one with 140mm mounts.


Sorry man, I am on doing solid windows ATM. It probably would not be to hard to add a hole. You will just need a 5.5 inch hole saw and 1/4 drill bit.


----------



## JayGB1982

Forgot to mention another benefit of getting the AX860i over the 760i is the fact that they run passive until around 30% load. That extra headroom means my rig is passive all the time! If I had the 760i the fan would probably be starting to kick in. I think it's at around 260watts when the fan kicks in on the 860i so there is that benefit as well!

Well worth it IMO. Best PSU I've ever owned and Corsair's after sales support is outstanding.


----------



## JayGB1982

Ah nevermind. I'm useless with anything like that! hahaha, I'll just have to leave it then I'm afraid pal. Unless anyone knows someone who offers clear side panels for the C70 but with mounting holes?


----------



## Archer S

Hey guise hey guise hey guise..... fans















Airflow better than before, less noise, and like quadruple the cool. Wish it was an LED fan.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archer S*
> 
> Hey guise hey guise hey guise..... fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Airflow better than before, less noise, and like quadruple the cool. Wish it was an LED fan.


nice! love the idea. (180 rad here i come







)


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Wow, the front panel was able to close without modifying the fan? Thats sick


----------



## Archer S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Wow, the front panel was able to close without modifying the fan? Thats sick


YEP! so long as its a 200mm 20mm thick fan it will fit with no problems at all!


----------



## Archer S

makes me wonder why its not naively supported. It will fit just as well at the top and the bottom also, there are just no mounting holes for it.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rog1121*
> 
> Its an nzxt hue with my own led strips because the ones that come with it are weak. The bottom are noctua fans covered with carbon fiber vinyl and the front is a cougar fan without the rubber noise dampeners.


Good idea...what kind or brand are the LED strips that you're using?


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wesnerer*
> 
> Added a few new things into the build. Need a few angle fittings and some red coolant and it will be complete.


Nice build wesnerer! What pump/res are those that you're using? Can't wait to see it with some red coolant flowing through it!


----------



## Slaughtahouse

So you just used 3M sticky stuff to stick it on right? Obviously there is no mounts. I just don't know what that red stuff is on the 4 corners of the fan.


----------



## wesnerer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Nice build wesnerer! What pump/res are those that you're using? Can't wait to see it with some red coolant flowing through it!


It is the Swiftech MCP35B and Bitspower 150 Res.


----------



## UnStableFPS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> I will be doing a second round of windows if I get a few more people interested.


Let me know I'm definitely interested!


----------



## Archer S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> So you just used 3M sticky stuff to stick it on right? Obviously there is no mounts. I just don't know what that red stuff is on the 4 corners of the fan.


That is scotch 4010 double sided exteriour mounting tape (i think its 4010). Really any double sided tape will do but this stuff is super strong and kind of spongy so it dampens vibrations too. It also comes off without residue if need be. The red is the protective film for the second sticky side


----------



## Unriehl

Hey everyone-

So I've been lurking this thread for the last week or two, now that finals are over I'm about to start my first build from scratch. I'll be running a 3770K, and since I've heard the temps start to rise pretty quick once you give it some voltage I'm leaning towards the closed loop watercooling route. I've noticed quite a few of the rigs I've seen on here have used the H100/100i so I thought you guys would have some good feedback on the closed loop WC setups. Ideally I would go with a full custom setup, but I've spent too much money already on this rig as it is









Anyways, I've been debating between the H100i, the H110, and the NZXT Kraken X60. From what I've read, the C70 supports a fan spacing of 20mm for 280mm radiators, but both the H110 and X60 use 15mm spacing. So my questions are:

1) Is there much of an advantage to going for a 280mm radiator over a 240mm like the H100i?

2) Has anyone tried to mount a 280mm rad with 15mm fan spacing in the C70? Any advice if I decide to give it a try?

3) Is there really _that_ much of an advantage to closed loop WC over a high performance aircooler? I've been looking at the NH-D14, Phanteks PH-TC14CS, and the Cooler Master TPC-812 in case I decide to stick with air. Any opinions or advice on those options?

I'm going to start my build as soon as I'm done with this damn project for my control systems class, I'll try to get a build log going too. Will post pics as soon as it starts coming together.

P.S. Serious props to the builds I've seen on here







Haven't decided exactly what direction I'm gonna go once I start modding mine, but I've gotten plenty of inspiration from everyone's cases that I've seen. Will keep you guys posted once I settle on some kind of theme. Thinking about something Star Wars Episode V style? I have the white C70 so something Hoth-like seems like a good route to go.


----------



## blizzard232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyCorky*
> 
> I've noticed a lot of people don't even use a disc drive anymore. I'm considering removing mine and putting my hard drive in there so I can removed the 2 bottom bays. Any reason not to do this?


Nope, I have my HDD on plastic holder under DVD drive and didn't recognized any problem.


----------



## testudoaubreii

^^^
I was thinking about a new window, too. I guess we really do not need fans on the side panel, right?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *testudoaubreii*
> 
> ^^^
> I was thinking about a new window, too. I guess we really do not need fans on the side panel, right?


No not at all. Though, in your case with the two 7970's, it might be better to have that, or the bottom as your intake in stead of the front. Just so the airflow is closer to the fans of your gpu's to draw it in faster. You can always try and see what happens.


----------



## Bolaz

I just purchased one of these and the build went well and everything, but after about 3 days i went to turn it on and it started to make this weird noise from the front, like something was rubbing against the fan. i checked and checked and i cannot figure it out for the life of me, once i pulled the front cover off a little bit it stopped but it looks horrible because now i have a gap on the side where the front is supposed to be flushed with the case. has anyone else had this problem? Any ideas or suggestions??


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bolaz*
> 
> I just purchased one of these and the build went well and everything, but after about 3 days i went to turn it on and it started to make this weird noise from the front, like something was rubbing against the fan. i checked and checked and i cannot figure it out for the life of me, once i pulled the front cover off a little bit it stopped but it looks horrible because now i have a gap on the side where the front is supposed to be flushed with the case. has anyone else had this problem? Any ideas or suggestions??


? Thats really strange. Take some pics. Maybe the clip to secure the front panel got pushed outside of the case? I highly doubt it but its all I can think of.


----------



## wevsspot

Bolaz, check and make sure that the front bezel filter is still securely in place and flush up against the metal grill. The filter is a rectangular plastic frame with wire mesh filter material. The filter is held in place by four metal spring tabs affixed to the front bezel. The design clearance is very tight and it's possible that the filter has sprung loose from the fasteners.


----------



## Archer S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unriehl*
> 
> Hey everyone-
> 1) Is there much of an advantage to going for a 280mm radiator over a 240mm like the H100i?
> 
> 2) Has anyone tried to mount a 280mm rad with 15mm fan spacing in the C70? Any advice if I decide to give it a try?
> 
> 3) Is there really _that_ much of an advantage to closed loop WC over a high performance aircooler? I've been looking at the NH-D14, Phanteks PH-TC14CS, and the Cooler Master TPC-812 in case I decide to stick with air. Any opinions or advice on those options?


1) personally i think yes. I have a custom loop with a 280mm rad and i love it. Its bigger, its quieter. It will perform better. And once good 140mm fans start hitting the market it will perform a lot better.

2) i fit the 280mm radiator with 15mm hole spacing up top. if you dont use rubber grommets it will fit natively. If you really want the grommets (like i did) youll have to expand the holes on the case into ovals. Took me 15 min with a small file. Very easy. Pics of both setups somewhere in this thread, ill link them once i find them

3) yes there is. Well i think so anyway. you wont warp your motherboard. Youll be able to carry your case around without worrying of something breaking . the closed loop can either be quieter or perform better depending on fans. and by that i mean it will either be quieter than an air cooler, or cool better than an air cooler. Especially with a 280 rad. Your cooling capacity is directly related to your fans. You can fit 4 on a radiator. the biggest heatsink ive ever seen can only support 3. That alone would give the closed loop an edge.


----------



## Bolaz

Thanks for the advice guys, im at work now but when i get home i'll check and give you guys an update!


----------



## rog1121

It's finished!


----------



## Bolaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> ? Thats really strange. Take some pics. Maybe the clip to secure the front panel got pushed outside of the case? I highly doubt it but its all I can think of.


I took the panel off and put it back and i guess it clicked the right way because it stopped lol. Thanks for the advice though!!!!


----------



## BuddyX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rog1121*
> 
> It's finished


Very Nice! Job very well done! Love the cooling array


----------



## BuddyX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archer S*
> 
> 1) personally i think yes. I have a custom loop with a 280mm rad and i love it. Its bigger, its quieter. It will perform better. And once good 140mm fans start hitting the market it will perform a lot better.
> 
> 2) i fit the 280mm radiator with 15mm hole spacing up top. if you dont use rubber grommets it will fit natively. If you really want the grommets (like i did) youll have to expand the holes on the case into ovals. Took me 15 min with a small file. Very easy. Pics of both setups somewhere in this thread, ill link them once i find them
> 
> 3) yes there is. Well i think so anyway. you wont warp your motherboard. Youll be able to carry your case around without worrying of something breaking . the closed loop can either be quieter or perform better depending on fans. and by that i mean it will either be quieter than an air cooler, or cool better than an air cooler. Especially with a 280 rad. Your cooling capacity is directly related to your fans. You can fit 4 on a radiator. the biggest heatsink ive ever seen can only support 3. That alone would give the closed loop an edge.


Another thing that i think benefits is overclocking. It seems that in tests I've seen, watercoolers really come into their own when you start OC'ing the CPU. Agree with all your other points too.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bolaz*
> 
> I took the panel off and put it back and i guess it clicked the right way because it stopped lol. Thanks for the advice though!!!!


Yea no problem. I think it happened to me before when I first got the case. I just took it off and checked each of the 6 tabs to make sure it was correct. Bend it straight if you need to and you're all set.


----------



## Tom Brohanks

In on this crew, gunmetal black. Will post a terrible picture of my bad job later when I get home from dinner. I shoved a ton of cables in the back and just jammed the side panel closed


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rog1121*
> 
> It's finished!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This is one fine looking build, well done.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rog1121*
> 
> It's finished!


Good job rog1121







I happened to notice the RGB strip you used too







...seen them on eBay and Amazon so I gotta get me one of those now


----------



## Sh0

Wow some really amazing pc's here, my goodness. In absolute "Awe" right now ahaha







.

Cant wait to get my c70 in arctic white soon







)) gonna be so sick







)


----------



## Unriehl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archer S*
> 
> 1) personally i think yes. I have a custom loop with a 280mm rad and i love it. Its bigger, its quieter. It will perform better. And once good 140mm fans start hitting the market it will perform a lot better.
> 
> 2) i fit the 280mm radiator with 15mm hole spacing up top. if you dont use rubber grommets it will fit natively. If you really want the grommets (like i did) youll have to expand the holes on the case into ovals. Took me 15 min with a small file. Very easy. Pics of both setups somewhere in this thread, ill link them once i find them
> 
> 3) yes there is. Well i think so anyway. you wont warp your motherboard. Youll be able to carry your case around without worrying of something breaking . the closed loop can either be quieter or perform better depending on fans. and by that i mean it will either be quieter than an air cooler, or cool better than an air cooler. Especially with a 280 rad. Your cooling capacity is directly related to your fans. You can fit 4 on a radiator. the biggest heatsink ive ever seen can only support 3. That alone would give the closed loop an edge.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuddyX*
> 
> Another thing that i think benefits is overclocking. It seems that in tests I've seen, watercoolers really come into their own when you start OC'ing the CPU. Agree with all your other points too.


Thanks guys- I think I'm gonna go ahead and go with the X60 since it's pretty much exactly the same as the H110 but from what I've seen the stock fans are a bit better and have PWM connectors. It also outperformed both the H100i and H110 in overclock3D's test by several degrees, especially with their 3960X at 4.6GHz. Looks like that 35% increase in surface area over a 240mm rad makes a difference. And yeah, having to remove an air cooler every time I move my case or worry about cracking my mobo would be a pain.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sh0*
> 
> Wow some really amazing pc's here, my goodness. In absolute "Awe" right now ahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Cant wait to get my c70 in arctic white soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )) gonna be so sick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


You ****ing know it! Greatest pc's are here boy!


----------



## Gavush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rog1121*
> 
> It's finished!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [/q


that's pretty epic.


----------



## ice445

Some nice pics guys. I swapped my 7970 with a EVGA GTX 680 SC+, and my build is looking a lot nicer already. I'll throw up some new pics soon. Dealing with setting up Windows 8 atm. Also, to whoever was gonna make more Windows, I'll definitely buy one.


----------



## Pure2sin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rog1121*


What brand/model are those speakers?


----------



## rog1121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pure2sin*
> 
> What brand/model are those speakers?


Logitech x530


----------



## rog1121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Some nice pics guys. I swapped my 7970 with a EVGA GTX 680 SC+, and my build is looking a lot nicer already. I'll throw up some new pics soon. Dealing with setting up Windows 8 atm. Also, to whoever was gonna make more Windows, I'll definitely buy one.


Just curious as to why you switched to a 680


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rog1121*
> 
> Just curious as to why you switched to a 680


Because my 7970 turned out to be defective, and in the four days I used it I missed not having a Nvidia product. It wasn't a performance thing.


----------



## shoozter

Hi guys I just ordered the Military Green C70 and I cant wait to get it! Finally upgrading from my Rosewill Challenger so im really excited for this. Will soon post pics of my progress once I get a h100i also!


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shoozter*
> 
> Hi guys I just ordered the Military Green C70 and I cant wait to get it! Finally upgrading from my Rosewill Challenger so im really excited for this. Will soon post pics of my progress once I get a h100i also!


Dude, you're going to love this case. Especially coming from a Rosewill one. Have fun building!


----------



## Tom Brohanks

Excuse my inability to use a camera

Out with the old...


In with the new...


----------



## CrazyCorky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Brohanks*
> 
> Excuse my inability to use a camera
> 
> Out with the old...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In with the new...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Looks much better!


----------



## Tom Brohanks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyCorky*
> 
> Looks much better!


Thanks, Corky.

I've never been one to care much for a "clean" build, but seeing how nice some systems look I figured I should try it out myself.

Now I work on trying to figure out how to get more flow in to the case. I'm thinking about taking the fan on the drive cage and mounting it to pull air from underneath the case.


----------



## kregore610

Hi guys i just bought this case but my power button is weird. its like this.



I want it up not right please help me.


----------



## braindrain

It's supposed to be like that. If you don't want it to light up just disconnect the power led cable from the motherboard.

Sorry misread your post. I see now what you mean. Not sure if you can remove it and put it the right way around but I'll have a look.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindrain*
> 
> It's supposed to be like that. If you don't want it to light up just disconnect the power led cable from the motherboard.


No, it's not lol. His actual icon is sideways. Manufacturing glitch probably.


----------



## UnStableFPS

Would there be any benefits if I set my front fans up this way? Being curious I can't test it yet, because I'm still waiting on parts and money haha.

I plan on putting my hard drives(1 SSD & 1 3.5") in the dvd drive area If I can figure a good way out. Thanks


----------



## ice445

No, there's no benefit to doing that. The faster fan will just wear out the slower one, while the slower one provides nothing but extra resistance.


----------



## braindrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> No, it's not lol. His actual icon is sideways. Manufacturing glitch probably.


Lol yeah I realized that after looking at his pic again. Very odd.


----------



## kregore610

Yes its very odd indeed. What happens if I remove the plastic thing behind the button?.


----------



## braindrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kregore610*
> 
> Yes its very odd indeed. What happens if i remove the plastic thing behind the button?.


The plastic "thing" is part of the button. Don't see a way to remove it. All I can suggest is contact Corsair and get them to send you a new front panel. If they will.


----------



## kregore610

Oh oh well it doesn't bother me, I just wanted to know if it was manufacturing glitch. Now it's confirmed well thanks guys for the help


----------



## blizzard232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kregore610*
> 
> Hi guys i just bought this case but my power button is weird. its like this.
> 
> 
> 
> I want it up not right please help me.


Dude, ask for RMA or try to post this photo on official Corsair forum http://forum.corsair.com/v3/forumdisplay.php?f=189, they will tell you what to do, as me, when I got problem with my H100i.


----------



## JayGB1982

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard232*
> 
> Dude, ask for RMA or try to post this photo on official Corsair forum http://forum.corsair.com/v3/forumdisplay.php?f=189, they will tell you what to do, as me, when I got problem with my H100i.


Yeah post a simple picture, They'll send you out a replacement front panel for sure. No hassle, No worries and probably at no cost. Nothing ventured nothing gained. Plus If I had that after spending £120 on the case it would forever bug me knowing that it's there!


----------



## kregore610

so i just send them a picture tell my adress and everything and they send me a new front panel? that sounds easy!


----------



## JayGB1982

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kregore610*
> 
> so i just send them a picture tell my adress and everything and they send me a new front panel? that sounds easy!


Exactly! I've just done a RMA for the fans on the H100i and was very surprised by the support!

Do it and you wont look back!


----------



## kregore610

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayGB1982*
> 
> Exactly! I've just done a RMA for the fans on the H100i and was very surprised by the support!
> 
> Do it and you wont look back!


I have no idea how to RMA. Should i call the website i bought from or should i go to this link http://www.corsair.com/support/technicalsupport/ and explain my problem?


----------



## JayGB1982

Post on the Forum, Under Cases - http://forum.corsair.com/v3/forumdisplay.php?f=189

Explain the issue, Post a picture to support your claim, Then they will provide you with full RMA instructions


----------



## Tom Brohanks

Corsair has great support. They sent me extra cables for my PSU for free, a whole bag full of them.


----------



## Teejay187

I actually think it looks cool. Thinking of turning mine


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Brohanks*
> 
> Thanks, Corky.
> 
> I've never been one to care much for a "clean" build, but seeing how nice some systems look I figured I should try it out myself.
> 
> Now I work on trying to figure out how to get more flow in to the case. I'm thinking about taking the fan on the drive cage and mounting it to pull air from underneath the case.


Throw a 140mm fan in the bottom for intake. It helps a lot.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shoozter*
> 
> Hi guys I just ordered the Military Green C70 and I cant wait to get it! Finally upgrading from my Rosewill Challenger so im really excited for this. Will soon post pics of my progress once I get a h100i also!


I upgraded from a Challenger and am so glad I did. Built my wifes PC in the Challenger, she likes it OK but for me the C70 is perfection.


----------



## Tom Brohanks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Throw a 140mm fan in the bottom for intake. It helps a lot.


Will do, I'll have to get some of that sticky tape to make sure it stays there as I don't believe the case came with adapters for screw holes.


----------



## dhrandy

You can checkout the rest of my build at http://www.hometechdad.com/2013/03/new-gaming-pc-build.html


----------



## ice445

Nice build, I have the same memory.


----------



## CastorTroy45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhrandy*
> 
> 
> 
> You can checkout the rest of my build at http://www.hometechdad.com/2013/03/new-gaming-pc-build.html


Great C70 build...nice touch with the M3 Lee on the top. It's always good to meet a fellow tanker! definitely one of the most addicting pc games i've ever played.


----------



## Pulsehammer

Howdy, folks.

Name's Craig. I guess you'd call me a "legacy builder." Computers were always in my house growing up, built my first full system in the early 90's and second in the early 2000's. The machines always run reliable and long until they're technically irrelevant. Being 2013, I'm again at the top of my "cycle."

But I'm not here to write a book. I've picked up a C70 in military green. Despite my lifelong leanings towards AMD, I've got Intel's I7 3770k on the way along with a Gigabyte Z77X-UP5.

An uncommon motherboard choice here, I know. But my primary purpose for the machine is not gaming like many of you. Top usage will be zero-latency multitrack recording (via a Presonus Firestudio Tube and automated mixing board) along with secondary HTPC duties.

I'll happily post pictures as I piece it together, though I doubt it will impress as much as some of the rigs I've seen here.

I do plan to make this my first build with water-cooling. And to that end, I had a question:

The general rule of thumb seems to be 120mm of radiator for each block, plus 120mm more. Yet I see several of you using a 360 up top along with a 240 up front. Assuming you're cooling the CPU and one GPU only, why the overkill? I plan on mounting a black ice GTS 360 on the ceiling (which apparently only leaves space enough for bottom-mount fans), with a cooling block on the CPU and any relevant motherboard graphics chip (never worked with the Intel 4000 stuff before).

Again, not gaming, so a beast video card setup is not a priority. Though maybe I'll be swayed in the future.









Appreciate the input. I did mow through 176 pages of the thread to educate myself a bit. I know better than to ask B Negative how he mounted his radiator and I'm aware another member is in need of professional help for his carbon fiber addiction.


----------



## braindrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Brohanks*
> 
> Will do, I'll have to get some of that sticky tape to make sure it stays there as I don't believe the case came with adapters for screw holes.


There are mounting holes at the bottom for 120mm and 140mm fans. Depending on the size of your PSU you can install a 140mm fan next to it. Or if you remove the bottom hard drive cage and the plastic support base you can install it in the forward position. Personally I have one in the middle by the PSU so it blows air towards my graphics card.


----------



## kregore610

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teejay187*
> 
> I actually think it looks cool. Thinking of turning mine


Glad u like it I actually like it too that it is in right







. Looks more hardcore style to me. Btw how can you turn the power button?.


----------



## Teejay187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kregore610*
> 
> Glad u like it I actually like it too that it is in right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Looks more hardcore style to me. Btw how can you turn the power button?.


I don`t think you can turn it without breaking it







I say keep it that way


----------



## kregore610

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teejay187*
> 
> I don`t think you can turn it without breaking it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say keep it that way


yep will do







going to buy another blue led fan for the side panel.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pulsehammer*
> 
> Howdy, folks.
> 
> Name's Craig. I guess you'd call me a "legacy builder." Computers were always in my house growing up, built my first full system in the early 90's and second in the early 2000's. The machines always run reliable and long until they're technically irrelevant. Being 2013, I'm again at the top of my "cycle."
> 
> But I'm not here to write a book. I've picked up a C70 in military green. Despite my lifelong leanings towards AMD, I've got Intel's I7 3770k on the way along with a Gigabyte Z77X-UP5.
> 
> An uncommon motherboard choice here, I know. But my primary purpose for the machine is not gaming like many of you. Top usage will be zero-latency multitrack recording (via a Presonus Firestudio Tube and automated mixing board) along with secondary HTPC duties.
> 
> I'll happily post pictures as I piece it together, though I doubt it will impress as much as some of the rigs I've seen here.
> 
> I do plan to make this my first build with water-cooling. And to that end, I had a question:
> 
> The general rule of thumb seems to be 120mm of radiator for each block, plus 120mm more. Yet I see several of you using a 360 up top along with a 240 up front. Assuming you're cooling the CPU and one GPU only, why the overkill? I plan on mounting a black ice GTS 360 on the ceiling (which apparently only leaves space enough for bottom-mount fans), with a cooling block on the CPU and any relevant motherboard graphics chip (never worked with the Intel 4000 stuff before).
> 
> Again, not gaming, so a beast video card setup is not a priority. Though maybe I'll be swayed in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciate the input. I did mow through 176 pages of the thread to educate myself a bit. I know better than to ask B Negative how he mounted his radiator and I'm aware another member is in need of professional help for his carbon fiber addiction.


You could be right, were can I get help?


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pulsehammer*
> 
> Howdy, folks.
> 
> Name's Craig. I guess you'd call me a "legacy builder." Computers were always in my house growing up, built my first full system in the early 90's and second in the early 2000's. The machines always run reliable and long until they're technically irrelevant. Being 2013, I'm again at the top of my "cycle."
> 
> But I'm not here to write a book. I've picked up a C70 in military green. Despite my lifelong leanings towards AMD, I've got Intel's I7 3770k on the way along with a Gigabyte Z77X-UP5.
> 
> An uncommon motherboard choice here, I know. But my primary purpose for the machine is not gaming like many of you. Top usage will be zero-latency multitrack recording (via a Presonus Firestudio Tube and automated mixing board) along with secondary HTPC duties.
> 
> I'll happily post pictures as I piece it together, though I doubt it will impress as much as some of the rigs I've seen here.
> 
> I do plan to make this my first build with water-cooling. And to that end, I had a question:
> 
> The general rule of thumb seems to be 120mm of radiator for each block, plus 120mm more. Yet I see several of you using a 360 up top along with a 240 up front. Assuming you're cooling the CPU and one GPU only, why the overkill? I plan on mounting a black ice GTS 360 on the ceiling (which apparently only leaves space enough for bottom-mount fans), with a cooling block on the CPU and any relevant motherboard graphics chip (never worked with the Intel 4000 stuff before).
> 
> Again, not gaming, so a beast video card setup is not a priority. Though maybe I'll be swayed in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciate the input. I did mow through 176 pages of the thread to educate myself a bit. I know better than to ask B Negative how he mounted his radiator and I'm aware another member is in need of professional help for his carbon fiber addiction.


I packed in a ton of radiator because I wanted maximum cooling. In my mind, heat is another stress on hardware, so if I can remove as much of it as possible my hardware stands the best chance of having either a longer life or being able to push it harder.


----------



## Ronbob

Just finished transferring everything from my old case to this one. I still have lots of space for mods.


----------



## wndrlstkoenig

Hey guys this is my first post, been reading this thread for a few weeks now trying to gather some ideas and here's what I came up with:






I plan on removing the optical drive and painting the mesh part on the NZXT Hue controller in white to match the fan controller and the case. Also maybe getting a fully modular PSU to clean it up a bit and get nice matching white or black cables.

(sorry for the fisheye pics, I got lazy and didn't feel like taking it out from under my desk)


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wndrlstkoenig*
> 
> Hey guys this is my first post, been reading this thread for a few weeks now trying to gather some ideas and here's what I came up with:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on removing the optical drive and painting the mesh part on the NZXT Hue controller in white to match the fan controller and the case. Also maybe getting a fully modular PSU to clean it up a bit and get nice matching white or black cables.
> 
> (sorry for the fisheye pics, I got lazy and didn't feel like taking it out from under my desk)


Wow, beautiful build and great color contrast.







very rare to see this done so well (and i must say good photo skill)
Those NZXT FZ fans have a gorgeous LED effect and they don't seem to kill the internals with it's light but only a soft glow. (IMO there are only two competitors to these LED fans purely by LED effect, Phobya Nano-2G and the Bitfenix Spectre Pro)

is it white or blue light generated by the Hue? (pictures can disturb these sometimes)


Spoiler: And those side fans


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ronbob*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished transferring everything from my old case to this one. I still have lots of space for mods.


Not bad RonBob, what kept you from getting the green to match that Sabertooth? There is a lot of help in here if you want to hide some of those smaller cables. Good job though.


----------



## Devildog83

Nice wndrlstkoenig, very colorful.


----------



## wndrlstkoenig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> Wow, beautiful build and great color contrast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very rare to see this done so well (and i must say good photo skill)
> Those NZXT FZ fans have a gorgeous LED effect and they don't seem to kill the internals with it's light but only a soft glow. (IMO there are only two competitors to these LED fans purely by LED effect, Phobya Nano-2G and the Bitfenix Spectre Pro)
> 
> is it white or blue light generated by the Hue? (pictures can disturb these sometimes)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: And those side fans


Thanks for the kind words! I've actually had Bitfenix led fans before and didn't like them much, I find the NZXT fans to be nicer looking and push a lot more air.

The Hue LEDs are blue, a little darker than on the pics (more like the closeup of the h100i block).

LEDs + digital camera sensors = having a bad time in post processing...


----------



## dhrandy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Nice build, I have the same memory.


Thanks. The Sniper series is nice.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CastorTroy45*
> 
> Great C70 build...nice touch with the M3 Lee on the top. It's always good to meet a fellow tanker! definitely one of the most addicting pc games i've ever played.


Thanks. I agree about World of Tanks.


----------



## testudoaubreii

Hey, is anyone running a NZXT Sentry Mesh fan controller? I just received mine and when I plugged everything in, my computer started for like a split second and then died. I unplugged the power cord (the fan controller power cord) from the PSU and my PC started just fine. Any one have any suggestions?


----------



## sebar

I am using a sentry mesh with no problems. make sure everything is pluged in properly and that there are no exposed wires. Also be sure that the molex connector is making good contact with all the pins. sometimes the molex pins can push out.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Where can I find this!? Its such a novelty item but damn it would sick along side my Military C70.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Double post


----------



## blizzard232

This would be sick with C70 http://www.corsair.com/us/vengeance-m65-fps-laser-gaming-mouse-green-military-green.html


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Not tank enough lol. That mouse looks like a good option for practical use but as of now, I see no need to stop using my Deathadder. Any more military mouse/keyboard options out there?


----------



## Bolaz

Here are some pics of my build


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where can I find this!? Its such a novelty item but damn it would sick along side my Military C70.


I want this on principle where did you find it?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

I was just googling around for military pc equipment and I some how found that lmao

I dont even know if its real or not but its awesome


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bolaz*
> 
> Here are some pics of my build
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


nice build, especially those silverstone air penetrator and that 7970 Gigabyte which is so rare ti see. (would you care to explain why you chose exactly that model and not a different one?)

you should consider getting those air penetraters on your H80i and if they perform well enough they might add a whole new aesthetic level to the C70 internals.

p.s.
are those red LED fans on the top or just clear?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where can I find this!? Its such a novelty item but damn it would sick along side my Military C70.
> 
> 
> 
> I want this on principle where did you find it?
Click to expand...

Photoshop, sometimes gets the best of us... (searched the pic using Google's picture search and only gave me results stating this as a joke or 'shoped)

(but i'd love to see a mouse mod project inspired by this







)


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> Photoshop, sometimes gets the best of us... (searched the pic using Google's picture search and only gave me results stating this as a joke or 'shoped)
> 
> (but i'd love to see a mouse mod project inspired by this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


When my G700 (to replace an oem mouse) comes in I'll think about it, or if I can find a dead mouse.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Aw lol thats awesome.

I think for a keyboard, im gonna grab the Logitech mechanical keyboard g710. Looks pretty tough, its mechanical and its the cherry browns I believe which are quieter. Anyone have this keyboard?



It's not really military style but it looks really good.


----------



## blizzard232

If I could buy another keyboard, it will by this ^^. I currently use Razer Blackwidow BF3


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Im straying away from Razer peripherals. Besides my Death adder, i've been disappointed multiple times. My keyboard now always glitches up. Either a button wont work anymore as im typing, forcing me to reach up behind to pc and re plug it. Or a button will be held down, usually a WASD key. So if im playing w/e ill start straying in one direction. Again, have to re plug it. I have the Onza gamepad too... what a joke that thing is. So many problems.

Which one is that up top?


----------



## Bolaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> nice build, especially those silverstone air penetrator and that 7970 Gigabyte which is so rare ti see. (would you care to explain why you chose exactly that model and not a different one?)
> 
> you should consider getting those air penetraters on your H80i and if they perform well enough they might add a whole new aesthetic level to the C70 internals.
> 
> p.s.
> are those red LED fans on the top or just clear?
> 
> Thanks! I chose that card because it pretty much it out performed everything else out there on the market at the moment except for the Titan which is double the price. As far as the air penetrators go, they came built into the card i didn't do that. I thought about switching the fans on the cooler to some red LED ones like the rest but that thing was such a pain in the ass to put on, that i have no desire to dismounting it ever ever again lol


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> When my G700 (to replace an oem mouse) comes in I'll think about it, or if I can find a dead mouse.


tbh i think it is quite simple (on paper at least), you'll need:
- your model tank of choice (and since i'm a COD1, UO and 2 fan i'd recommend the T34







but it can be any model you'll find) which is approximately in the size of a regular (G700) mouse.
-take the mouse apart that to mainly two parts (the chassis and the mouse internals that make it work)
-mod the model tank so that it could fit the mouse internals
-place the mouse chassis on the newly modified tank and wiring the mouse buttons correctly (which might require additional modding on the tank)
-enjoy coolest mouse ever.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Aw lol thats awesome.
> 
> I think for a keyboard, im gonna grab the Logitech mechanical keyboard g710. Looks pretty tough, its mechanical and its the cherry browns I believe which are quieter. Anyone have this keyboard?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really military style but it looks really good.


i wish i had the option to get a keyboard with brown switches, i only have the Thermaltake Meka black switched one which is good but i wish i could have more variety. when i bought it it was either the Tt keyboard or the MX red Corsair one or Razer's offering. and considering that i also wanted my native language on my keyboard and not only English the choice was... "The darkest one"... (gotta love silly puns)

a little masking tape and spray would produce your military keyboard. (though i have no modding skill at all







)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bolaz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> nice build, especially those silverstone air penetrator and that 7970 Gigabyte which is so rare ti see. (would you care to explain why you chose exactly that model and not a different one?)
> 
> you should consider getting those air penetraters on your H80i and if they perform well enough they might add a whole new aesthetic level to the C70 internals.
> 
> p.s.
> are those red LED fans on the top or just clear?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I chose that card because it pretty much it out performed everything else out there on the market at the moment except for the Titan which is double the price. As far as the air penetrators go, they came built into the card i didn't do that. I thought about switching the fans on the cooler to some red LED ones like the rest but that thing was such a pain in the ass to put on, that i have no desire to dismounting it ever ever again lol
Click to expand...

what i meant was why did you choose the *Gigabyte GV-R797SO-3GD* variation of the HD7970 GPUs and not something else available? (like the popular MSI Lightning one or one of Sapphire's offering)

The Silverstone Air Penetrators are not the fans on the card but the name of the fans that are in the front of your case (*if i guessed correctly*).

i agree that a AIO mounting in the rear of the C70 can be a bit annoying. (depends on the cooler and your will to use the rubber grommets)


----------



## RKTGX95

Double


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Yea I guess so. I just looking for a tough/durable keyboard. Not so much one with skins or "CoD" all over it. If I wanted to, I could take out the orange part and paint it the olive drab colour. I have to get this keyboard now. Just why does it cost so much!? 150? Ughhh...


----------



## braindrain

The G710 doesn't seem to be available here yet but I'm pretty happy with my Steelseries 6G/V2. It's pretty basic but it's tough, dunno how many times I've smashed it playing Battlefield 3. Really nice and solid.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Yea I guess so. I just looking for a tough/durable keyboard. Not so much one with skins or "CoD" all over it. If I wanted to, I could take out the orange part and paint it the olive drab colour. I have to get this keyboard now. Just why does it cost so much!? 150? Ughhh...


if you have 150 bucks to spare on it there is no reason for you not tog get it because painting the orange part should be really easy even if you cant take it out. (and i love this idea. a subtle military theme, very rare to here about let alone succeed in making one)


----------



## Slaughtahouse

No no, the orange is not my issue. It's just the price. I don't have that much to spare, not to mention on a keyboard. I just don't understand how a keyboard can cost that much. It's just plastic, maybe some aluminum and led's.


----------



## Bolaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> tbh i think it is quite simple (on paper at least), you'll need:
> - your model tank of choice (and since i'm a COD1, UO and 2 fan i'd recommend the T34
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it can be any model you'll find) which is approximately in the size of a regular (G700) mouse.
> -take the mouse apart that to mainly two parts (the chassis and the mouse internals that make it work)
> -mod the model tank so that it could fit the mouse internals
> -place the mouse chassis on the newly modified tank and wiring the mouse buttons correctly (which might require additional modding on the tank)
> -enjoy coolest mouse ever.
> i wish i had the option to get a keyboard with brown switches, i only have the Thermaltake Meka black switched one which is good but i wish i could have more variety. when i bought it it was either the Tt keyboard or the MX red Corsair one or Razer's offering. and considering that i also wanted my native language on my keyboard and not only English the choice was... "The darkest one"... (gotta love silly puns)
> 
> a little masking tape and spray would produce your military keyboard. (though i have no modding skill at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> what i meant was why did you choose the *Gigabyte GV-R797SO-3GD* variation of the HD7970 GPUs and not something else available? (like the popular MSI Lightning one or one of Sapphire's offering)
> 
> The Silverstone Air Penetrators are not the fans on the card but the name of the fans that are in the front of your case (*if i guessed correctly*).
> 
> i agree that a AIO mounting in the rear of the C70 can be a bit annoying. (depends on the cooler and your will to use the rubber grommets)


Sorry man it has been a long day at work lol

I chose that one because its the same brand i had before and never had an issue with it to be honest, also the fans yes you are correct those are silverstones it just didnt register when i read your post. i'll probably end up switching out the fans on the cooler also at some point, i just have no desire of doing it at this moment since i just built it last week lol


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Getting anctious waiting to get my ROG board so I got these from a place in Croatia to spice up the center of the fans, I have extra if anyone has an ROG board and is interested. I will just send them for the hell of it.


I received the ROG stickers today with a black carbon fiber bonus. Thank you so kindly sir!








I'll put them to good use as soon as I get the chance.
Have you received your ROG board yet?


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> No no, the orange is not my issue. It's just the price. I don't have that much to spare, not to mention on a keyboard. I just don't understand how a keyboard can cost that much. It's just plastic, maybe some aluminum and led's.


well, mechanical keyboards usually cost ~100$ or somewhere in that price zone.
for better understanding of why is that see *This* but essentially in most mech keyboards (the exception is Corsair) all the 104 keys are mechanical, which means 104 mechanical switches. mechanical switches aren't cheap so making a full keyboard with 104 of those adds up and can't get to low prices as the regular 10$ rubber dome one. Additionally you need to consider that mech keyboards always try to have additional features to get the consumer and they have all the other work (advertising,PR etc) which adds too.
(maybe Duckys can get lower than 100$ but they are expensive too compared to rubber dome)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bolaz*
> 
> Sorry man it has been a long day at work lol
> 
> I chose that one because its the same brand i had before and never had an issue with it to be honest, also the fans yes you are correct those are silverstones it just didnt register when i read your post. i'll probably end up switching out the fans on the cooler also at some point, i just have no desire of doing it at this moment since i just built it last week lol


is ther any specific reason that you opted for the five mini side fans 7970 of Gigabyte and not the *Gigabyte regular* with the triangle cooling?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

I guess it makes sense but 150$ is still pretty steep. 120$ would make more sense. I'll just wait for a deal. No need to rush out to get it now when my keyboard still works (sorta).


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> I guess it makes sense but 150$ is still pretty steep. 120$ would make more sense. I'll just wait for a deal. No need to rush out to get it now when my keyboard still works (sorta).


the reason for the 150 instead of <120 is LOGITECH. (have you forgotten the Logitech gaming keyboards series before this?)


----------



## Slaughtahouse

I've never bought Logi in my life. It would be my first product from them. So im just paying for the name eh?


----------



## Bolaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> well, mechanical keyboards usually cost ~100$ or somewhere in that price zone.
> for better understanding of why is that see *This* but essentially in most mech keyboards (the exception is Corsair) all the 104 keys are mechanical, which means 104 mechanical switches. mechanical switches aren't cheap so making a full keyboard with 104 of those adds up and can't get to low prices as the regular 10$ rubber dome one. Additionally you need to consider that mech keyboards always try to have additional features to get the consumer and they have all the other work (advertising,PR etc) which adds too.
> (maybe Duckys can get lower than 100$ but they are expensive too compared to rubber dome)
> is ther any specific reason that you opted for the five mini side fans 7970 of Gigabyte and not the *Gigabyte regular* with the triangle cooling?


No specific reason


----------



## UnStableFPS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard232*
> 
> This would be sick with C70 http://www.corsair.com/us/vengeance-m65-fps-laser-gaming-mouse-green-military-green.html


Got it, love it!


----------



## JayGB1982

Anyone know anyone that does custom sleeved cables? I am after the following

1x Internal USB Header
1x Internal Audio Header
2 Sata 3 Cables
F-Panel Connections
3x PWM Fan Cables Y connections
2x PWM Fan Cables
4x PWM Fan Reductions Cables
2x USB > Micro USB Cables
Link Connections from H100i - If possible?

That's the bare minimum I'll require. I may want extra Sata 3 cables. Although not in use currently. For future upgrades etc.

If one knows any where that does them I am in the UK but shipping from other areas could be an option. Please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## stratosrally

Although I love my Corsair Vengeance M60... for military green there is also the Thermaltake Level 10 Mouse:



My K60 keyboard has been awesome for the 1.5 years I've been using it, but I'd sure love to move to their new Vengeance K70 - due out very soon:



It has been upgraded to *full* Cherry MX red switches (every single key this time around!), adds per-key configurable red backlighting, adds the wide K90-style wrist rest, and is also available in the original silver brushed-aluminum with black keys (the backlighting is blue instead of red).

It still comes with the extra red WASD & 1-6 keys in contoured & textured finish, but they look a bit different because they are laser-cut to allow the backlighting to shine through:



Someday I'll upgrade to a M65 & K70, both in black...


----------



## Ronbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Not bad RonBob, what kept you from getting the green to match that Sabertooth? There is a lot of help in here if you want to hide some of those smaller cables. Good job though.


Its not that I wanted a military design, I bought the Sabertooth primarily because of its specs and warranty. I'll have my cables sleeved in dark grey or white and put up a good liquid cooling because its too hot here in the Philippines. I just want my rig to be black, grey and white.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Give that keyboard to devildog. Red/black carbon fiber keyboard? It's like Corsair has been scouting this thread and make it just for him ahahahahaha


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Give that keyboard to devildog. Red/black carbon fiber keyboard? It's like Corsair has been scouting this thread and make it just for him ahahahahaha


LoL...I think he already carbon skinned his keyboard...if I remember correctly


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard232*
> 
> This would be sick with C70 http://www.corsair.com/us/vengeance-m65-fps-laser-gaming-mouse-green-military-green.html


I have that mouse with my green C70 which has a green heatsink Sabertooth motherboard in it.
now I need a keyboard too match.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Yea I guess so. I just looking for a tough/durable keyboard. Not so much one with skins or "CoD" all over it. If I wanted to, I could take out the orange part and paint it the olive drab colour. I have to get this keyboard now. Just why does it cost so much!? 150? Ughhh...


I have been using this keyboard for a year now with not one issue, and it has a good price.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823109191&IsVirtualParent=1


----------



## gsk3rd

So I have been torn about what to do about my BR drive. When it is in the 5.25 bay it hits my water cooling tubes and the sata connections hit my fans so I came up with this idea. Being as I don't use it that much but still rip BR with it, I figured I still needed it attached some how.







IT is held in place by double sided tap to the underside of the HDD cage. I do have some support under it in the corners so it is not totally supported via the tape.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Thats a pretty decent spot for the drive. Btw I like the blue trim you did.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I have been using this keyboard for a year now with not one issue, and it has a good price.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823109191&IsVirtualParent=1


Mine still works, its just that I want to upgrade to a more durable, mechanical one. I was considering the X4 when I got my Lycosa. I checked Logitech 710+ out in store last night and I really liked the feel of it. Im set on getting it, but im just going to wait for a sale.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*
> 
> So I have been torn about what to do about my BR drive. When it is in the 5.25 bay it hits my water cooling tubes and the sata connections hit my fans so I came up with this idea. Being as I don't use it that much but still rip BR with it, I figured I still needed it attached some how.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT is held in place by double sided tap to the underside of the HDD cage. I do have some support under it in the corners so it is not totally supported via the tape.


I had the same idea except I'm going to put a fan controller there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Thats a pretty decent spot for the drive. Btw I like the blue trim you did.
> Mine still works, its just that I want to upgrade to a more durable, mechanical one. I was considering the X4 when I got my Lycosa. I checked Logitech 710+ out in store last night and I really liked the feel of it. Im set on getting it, but im just going to wait for a sale.


My first razer was Microsoft Razer Reclusa keyboard, good keyboard but some of the key sometime like to stuck IIRC. Then I got Razer Arctosa keyboard, decent keyboard but I'm not a fan of laptop-style keyboard, the key-press feels too shallow. Right now I'm using Razer Blackwidow Ultimate.

I only use cheap laser mouse. I can't justify getting expensive mouse though. Right now I'm eyeing Gigabyte M8000X mouse because my cheap laser mouse showing sign it going to die. LOL


----------



## blizzard232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratosrally*
> 
> Although I love my Corsair Vengeance M60... for military green there is also the Thermaltake Level 10 Mouse:


This mouse is sick, I google it and look what I found http://techreport.com/gallery/22319/thermaltake-level-10-descends-to-budget-territory/55148/mod-money-1600 , this mod is insane


----------



## Dav3ric

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*






That blue looks nice. I have the Arctic White version, but the more I see the black, I think it actually looks better...


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ronbob*
> 
> Its not that I wanted a military design, I bought the Sabertooth primarily because of its specs and warranty. I'll have my cables sleeved in dark grey or white and put up a good liquid cooling because its too hot here in the Philippines. I just want my rig to be black, grey and white.


Hey that's cool man, still looks nice.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> I received the ROG stickers today with a black carbon fiber bonus. Thank you so kindly sir!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll put them to good use as soon as I get the chance.
> Have you received your ROG board yet?


No prob, no the purchase was put on hold due to cash flow but very soon.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayGB1982*
> 
> Anyone know anyone that does custom sleeved cables? I am after the following
> 
> 1x Internal USB Header
> 1x Internal Audio Header
> 2 Sata 3 Cables
> F-Panel Connections
> 3x PWM Fan Cables Y connections
> 2x PWM Fan Cables
> 4x PWM Fan Reductions Cables
> 2x USB > Micro USB Cables
> Link Connections from H100i - If possible?
> 
> That's the bare minimum I'll require. I may want extra Sata 3 cables. Although not in use currently. For future upgrades etc.
> 
> If one knows any where that does them I am in the UK but shipping from other areas could be an option. Please let me know.
> 
> Thanks


It's not the easiest site to get from but this guy is the best.http://en.mdpc-x.com/low-international-shipping-cost.htm


----------



## Devildog83

Seasonic was nice enough to send me this sticker to cover the stat sticker that is exposed when you mount fan down. It was nice of them.


----------



## JayGB1982

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> It's not the easiest site to get from but this guy is the best.http://en.mdpc-x.com/low-international-shipping-cost.htm


Thanks I'll give them a shout as well!

Anyone else who can do this? I'm getting quotes this week but am looking to get the cables ASAP. Not putting the side back on the C70 until all the cables are in place.

I already bought the Official AX860i Cables from Corsair and want all the remaining cables inside the case sleeved.


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dav3ric*
> 
> 
> That blue looks nice. I have the Arctic White version, but the more I see the black, I think it actually looks better...


dont turn to the dark side!!! lol i've kinda been thinking same thing


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> dont turn to the dark side!!!


Turn to the green side instead!


----------



## CastorTroy45

i was set on getting the green one for months before ordering and ended up getting the black because a green case just didnt flow with my room. so glad i chose the gunmetal.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Doesn't really flow with mine either. My desk, keyboard, monitor, mouse is all black. I thought about black too but its too typical. I wanted something different. It kind of blends in because, besides my desk, my room has a lot of earth tones. So it works. You can see my setup in my sig below to get an idea.


----------



## CigarNut

I ended up getting the H100i for my rig. So glad i got it. shes so sexy <3 i ended up mounting the fans on wrong, it was pushing air through the rad instead of pulling. managed to flip them.









Will post picture when i can


----------



## kizwan

You can either set up fans for push or pull. Nothing wrong with push & actually recommended.


----------



## JayGB1982

Linus has always recommended pulling the air as after a year if pushing a huge amount of dust builds up.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayGB1982*
> 
> Linus has always recommended pulling the air as after a year if pushing a huge amount of dust builds up.


THat's why maintenance exists. By which I mean you really should clean your PC more than once a year.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayGB1982*
> 
> Linus has always recommended pulling the air as after a year if pushing a huge amount of dust builds up.


Of course, like MKHunt said above, you need to do maintenance regularly. Push will provide better performance overall, especially for Corsair hydro series cooling. That's why we use high static pressure fans, to push air through the radiator fins.


----------



## braindrain

Dunno who this Linus guy is but that's kinda dumb. It doesn't mater if you pushing OR pulling air through a rad you going to get dust....... or does pulling air through magically make the dust disappear.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WickedBrutal*
> 
> Even though we got hammered with a foot and a half of unexpected snow, UPS managed to show today. Now that my H220 arrived, my primary rig can finally be completed. Pics to follow. +


Hey where did you get your h220??


----------



## Dav3ric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Doesn't really flow with mine either. My desk, keyboard, monitor, mouse is all black. I thought about black too but its too typical. I wanted something different. It kind of blends in because, besides my desk, my room has a lot of earth tones. So it works. You can see my setup in my sig below to get an idea.


I think with the darker colors in general you can do more as far painting, or adding white trim like yours. I've considered a dark(ish) blue on the front and side panel trim, just to add something different to it, and it would match the color scheme on the inside (blue, black, and white).


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> THat's why maintenance exists. By which I mean you really should clean your PC more than once a year.


Linus recommends pull setup just because it is easier to do maintenance. (to dust of a rad in push you need to undo the fans but in pull you don't)


----------



## mugenkid

hi i am new to this building forum and i wanted to know if this case can support putting both hdd cases on the floor will it fit? as in the 600T?


----------



## WickedBrutal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Hey where did you get your h220??


Ordered it right off of Swiftech's site the day it became available. Amazon isn't carrying the H220 at this time, but Xoxide and FrozenPC are. +


----------



## braindrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mugenkid*
> 
> hi i am new to this building forum and i wanted to know if this case can support putting both hdd cases on the floor will it fit? as in the 600T?


No you can only fit the one hard drive cage on the bottom. After seeing a 600T I had a look to see if it was possible but it wasn't. Well not without a bit of modding.


----------



## joostflux

Long time lurker but first time poster here! I just want to say that I love this case! It was a dream to build in and it just looks amazing. I will also be doing some mods in the future including water cooling and custom front panel.

This is the only pic I currently have but I'll try and snap a few more later on in the day.


----------



## TheMissingPiece

Hey everyone! I'm sorta new here, and I'll post pictures of my C70 soon, but I have a question I hope one of you can answer: How does one go about painting the outline/bezel found on the front and side panels? On the black C70 it's grey, and I believe it's black on the other cases. I can paint the one on the side panel fine, but I'm having trouble with the one in the front. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMissingPiece*
> 
> Hey everyone! I'm sorta new here, and I'll post pictures of my C70 soon, but I have a question I hope one of you can answer: How does one go about painting the outline/bezel found on the front and side panels? On the black C70 it's grey, and I believe it's black on the other cases. I can paint the one on the side panel fine, but I'm having trouble with the one in the front. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


Best way I can see to do it is to tape around the trim and spray it. You could probably remove the trim with a heat gun or blow drier and then reattach with some glue but that could be risky.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joostflux*
> 
> Long time lurker but first time poster here! I just want to say that I love this case! It was a dream to build in and it just looks amazing. I will also be doing some mods in the future including water cooling and custom front panel.
> 
> This is the only pic I currently have but I'll try and snap a few more later on in the day.


What happened to your power button?


----------



## Pure2sin

I wish someone would go out and a limb and take apart the LED power and HDD light area. lol

I want to change it out to red but have no idea how to go about it.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMissingPiece*
> 
> Hey everyone! I'm sorta new here, and I'll post pictures of my C70 soon, but I have a question I hope one of you can answer: How does one go about painting the outline/bezel found on the front and side panels? On the black C70 it's grey, and I believe it's black on the other cases. I can paint the one on the side panel fine, but I'm having trouble with the one in the front. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


The side panels come off when you open/ take off the side door.

For the front panels, you can take them off but you have to snap them off and then re attach them with hotglue or w/e means you want. I just used painters tape and paper. It worked pretty good. Here are a few pics to show you how it turned out


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> Best way I can see to do it is to tape around the trim and spray it. You could probably remove the trim with a heat gun or blow drier and then reattach with some glue but that could be risky.
> What happened to your power button?


I removed it as I wired up the reset button for power and I'm going to be working on a custom front panel soon. Just have to wait until my water cooling stuff arrives as well as my fan controller.


----------



## Devildog83

I am a crazy old man, now that I got that out of the way, which way should I mount this scope? On top or on the side panel?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Dont waste a perfectly good scope! Unless its trash lol, side looked better. I'd probably put it between the two flaps as a handle bar to lift up the panel. But you already have the sticker there


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Dont waste a perfectly good scope! Unless its trash lol, side looked better. I'd probably put it between the two flaps as a handle bar to lift up the panel. But you already have the sticker there


Don't worry, that scope wont hold a zero.


----------



## TheMissingPiece

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> The side panels come off when you open/ take off the side door.
> 
> For the front panels, you can take them off but you have to snap them off and then re attach them with hotglue or w/e means you want. I just used painters tape and paper. It worked pretty good.


You're just the guy I was looking for. Thanks!


----------



## Devildog83

I agree the side looked better. I am just kinda doing a temp tactical theme for me buds at Tactical Supply. The store is full of some of the coolest stuff. I will show it off to them and get some pics and the all of the stuff is removeable.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Don't worry, that scope wont hold a zero.


Yeah, it's just a cheap 22 scope, like 15 bucks.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I agree the side looked better. I am just kinda doing a temp tactical theme for me buds at Tactical Supply. The store is full of some of the coolest stuff. I will show it off to them and get some pics and the all of the stuff is removeable.


MRE as a GPU backplate, trauma bag to hold cables


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMissingPiece*
> 
> You're just the guy I was looking for. Thanks!


No problem. Just take your time. I spent about a half hour setting up the tape. Some areas turned out well, some, not so great but its quite hard to tell. Just use a knife along the inner edge to really get the tape in there. I thought I did it perfect but I had some paint bleeding.

Easiest way to get rid of the extra paint was to use nail polish remover, cotton ball, and a paper towel. The polish remover will dissolve it a bit but it wont damage the case base paint. Use a paper towel, with a little water, and you can rub out (lol) any imperfections.


----------



## MKHunt

If you're going to use a knife just vinyl it...


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Ew no thanks. I prefer painting it


----------



## Devildog83




----------



## wndrlstkoenig

Hey guys, just a quick question about fan setups in this case.

I have my h100i as exhaust with the fans pushing through it.

I've seen a couple posts saying that people are setting it up as a pull intake, how are you guys exhausting the hot air? with the single rear exhaust? or am I missing something?

Cus the way I see it, I'd have the two front fans as intake, the two panel fans as intake, the radiator fans as intake, and only the rear fan as exhaust.

Also, is there much to gain from going push pull with the h100i? I was getting 29 degree temps at idle with an Antec 620 in push pull intake, and now my h100i is at 33-35 degrees at idle as exhaust.

Much better load temps though, 43-46 degrees at load in Far Cry 3, all settings maxed out at 1920x1080.

So ya, any insights or tips?


----------



## JayGB1982

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wndrlstkoenig*
> 
> Hey guys, just a quick question about fan setups in this case.
> 
> I have my h100i as exhaust with the fans pushing through it.
> 
> I've seen a couple posts saying that people are setting it up as a pull intake, how are you guys exhausting the hot air? with the single rear exhaust? or am I missing something?
> 
> Cus the way I see it, I'd have the two front fans as intake, the two panel fans as intake, the radiator fans as intake, and only the rear fan as exhaust.
> 
> Also, is there much to gain from going push pull with the h100i? I was getting 29 degree temps at idle with an Antec 620 in push pull intake, and now my h100i is at 33-35 degrees at idle as exhaust.
> 
> Much better load temps though, 43-46 degrees at load in Far Cry 3, all settings maxed out at 1920x1080.
> 
> So ya, any insights or tips?


Front - 120mm Cougars - Intake
Bottom - 140mm Cougars - Intake
Side - 140mm Cougars - Intake
Back - 120mm Cougar - Exhaust
Top - 120mm Corsair H100i Fans - Exhaust

Thats how I maintain positive pressure in the C70.

Stacked with Cougars, Best Fans IMO. Except on the H100i where Corsair Fans are used in push at the moment.


----------



## Bolaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wndrlstkoenig*
> 
> Hey guys, just a quick question about fan setups in this case.
> 
> I have my h100i as exhaust with the fans pushing through it.
> 
> I've seen a couple posts saying that people are setting it up as a pull intake, how are you guys exhausting the hot air? with the single rear exhaust? or am I missing something?
> 
> Cus the way I see it, I'd have the two front fans as intake, the two panel fans as intake, the radiator fans as intake, and only the rear fan as exhaust.
> 
> Also, is there much to gain from going push pull with the h100i? I was getting 29 degree temps at idle with an Antec 620 in push pull intake, and now my h100i is at 33-35 degrees at idle as exhaust.
> 
> Much better load temps though, 43-46 degrees at load in Far Cry 3, all settings maxed out at 1920x1080.
> 
> So ya, any insights or tips?


Funny that you bring this up, i built mine about 2 weeks ago and i was wondering why it was laggy at times. I open the case and come go find out that i never plugged in my H80I Sata connection, so i went to check my processor temp at idle and it has been running at 105c or more when in use. How the hell didnt the thing not burned out on me, playing games between 3 hours to 6 hours at night is beyond me. Hooked it up now its running at 43c idle


----------



## wndrlstkoenig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayGB1982*
> 
> Front - 120mm Cougars - Intake
> Bottom - 140mm Cougars - Intake
> Side - 140mm Cougars - Intake
> Back - 120mm Cougar - Exhaust
> Top - 120mm Corsair H100i Fans - Exhaust
> 
> Thats how I maintain positive pressure in the C70.
> 
> Stacked with Cougars, Best Fans IMO. Except on the H100i where Corsair Fans are used in push at the moment.


And what kind of temps are you getting with that setup? I was thinking of getting matching h100i PWM fans from Corsair for push pull since it seems the h100i is finnicky with 3rd party fans.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bolaz*
> 
> Funny that you bring this up, i built mine about 2 weeks ago and i was wondering why it was laggy at times. I open the case and come go find out that i never plugged in my H80I Sata connection, so i went to check my processor temp at idle and it has been running at 105c or more when in use. How the hell didnt the thing not burned out on me, playing games between 3 hours to 6 hours at night is beyond me. Hooked it up now its running at 43c idle










I get antsy when my temps get above 55 degrees... 105 is insane. Don't CPUs throttle or shut down past certain temps?


----------



## Bolaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wndrlstkoenig*
> 
> And what kind of temps are you getting with that setup? I was thinking of getting matching h100i PWM fans from Corsair for push pull since it seems the h100i is finnicky with 3rd party fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get antsy when my temps get above 55 degrees... 105 is insane. Don't CPUs throttle or shut down past certain temps?


That's what i thought but apparently not...


----------



## joostflux

I know that my 3570k throttles down at 98C+ and 105C is the listed max temp.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wndrlstkoenig*
> 
> Hey guys, just a quick question about fan setups in this case.
> 
> I have my h100i as exhaust with the fans pushing through it.
> 
> I've seen a couple posts saying that people are setting it up as a pull intake, how are you guys exhausting the hot air? with the single rear exhaust? or am I missing something?
> 
> Cus the way I see it, I'd have the two front fans as intake, the two panel fans as intake, the radiator fans as intake, and only the rear fan as exhaust.
> 
> Also, is there much to gain from going push pull with the h100i? I was getting 29 degree temps at idle with an Antec 620 in push pull intake, and now my h100i is at 33-35 degrees at idle as exhaust.
> 
> Much better load temps though, 43-46 degrees at load in Far Cry 3, all settings maxed out at 1920x1080.
> 
> So ya, any insights or tips?


The reason why your CPU idle higher when using H100i is because the exhaust setup. With Antec 620, you set it up as intake which means it getting fresh/cold air from outside while with H100i, it getting warm air instead since you set it up as exhaust (pulling air from inside the case). Right now, I'm running H100 (non-i) with the fans setup as exhaust. I like this way because it also cooling the VRMs. It suck up the warm air from VRMs heatsink which can result lower operating temperature for the VRMs. This will make the CPU run a bit warmer but I like this way. I get delta temperature with idle & under load are 7C & ~30C respectively (that is 7C above ambient when idle & 30C above ambient when under load).

You can set up the radiator fans as intake like you did with Antec 620. You'll get better CPU temp but this also means it dump hot air inside the case. To counter this, make sure you have very good exhaust fan at the back, preferably high CFM fans.


----------



## JayGB1982

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wndrlstkoenig*
> 
> And what kind of temps are you getting with that setup? I was thinking of getting matching h100i PWM fans from Corsair for push pull since it seems the h100i is finnicky with 3rd party fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get antsy when my temps get above 55 degrees... 105 is insane. Don't CPUs throttle or shut down past certain temps?


Link works fine with the Cougars.

Idle around 23-25, When under load about 45-50. If stress testing eg Prime & Furr = About 56 on CPU and 65 on GPU.

Good enough for me and thats with the H100i on low eg fans at 800 rpm.


----------



## wndrlstkoenig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> The reason why your CPU idle higher when using H100i is because the exhaust setup. With Antec 620, you set it up as intake which means it getting fresh/cold air from outside while with H100i, it getting warm air instead since you set it up as exhaust (pulling air from inside the case). Right now, I'm running H100 (non-i) with the fans setup as exhaust. I like this way because it also cooling the VRMs. It suck up the warm air from VRMs heatsink which can result lower operating temperature for the VRMs. This will make the CPU run a bit warmer but I like this way. I get delta temperature with idle & under load are 7C & ~30C respectively (that is 7C above ambient when idle & 30C above ambient when under load).
> 
> You can set up the radiator fans as intake like you did with Antec 620. You'll get better CPU temp but this also means it dump hot air inside the case. To counter this, make sure you have very good exhaust fan at the back, preferably high CFM fans.


That's exactly what I was thinking, glad to know I wasn't too far off the mark. Any advice on push/pull setups? Is it worth it, will it fit in the case?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayGB1982*
> 
> Link works fine with the Cougars.
> 
> Idle around 23-25, When under load about 45-50. If stress testing eg Prime & Furr = About 56 on CPU and 65 on GPU.
> 
> Good enough for me and thats with the H100i on low eg fans at 800 rpm.


Good to know, I'll keep an eye out for them. Oooh plus these http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553002 would look good with my colour scheme.


----------



## JayGB1982

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wndrlstkoenig*
> 
> That's exactly what I was thinking, glad to know I wasn't too far off the mark. Any advice on push/pull setups? Is it worth it, will it fit in the case?
> Good to know, I'll keep an eye out for them. Oooh plus these http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553002 would look good with my colour scheme.


That's the exact 120mm one's I have. I also have the 140mm one's but they are not PWM. Cost a bit but work great and I prefer the sound they make. It's much lower and doesnt sound like a fan at all. When you crank them up the case sounds like it's a wind tunnel lol.

Cracking Fans. Go for it! You simply won't regret them.

EDIT

Just seen the price. $9.99 :O

That's dead cheap. Buy them now! I paid £14.99 for each of mine. They are harder to find in the UK. Ended up spending around £120 on the case fans lol. About 10% of the budget gone on fans alone lol.


----------



## mugenkid

*can i place the two harad disc cages on the floor? is there enough space????????*


----------



## JayGB1982

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mugenkid*
> 
> *can i place the two harad disc cages on the floor? is there enough space????????*


Space possibly, How you do you intent to mount them?


----------



## Demiise

New owner here! While I've built many systems before, I've only ever done it for functionality. So this time around I decide to out together a system with a bit more looks and style.

Spent a long while deciding on a new case to upgrade my old Coolermaster ATC-201. Originally had my heart set on the 600t, but the more I looked at the C70 in Arctic white, the more it grew on me. IN the end I couldn't resist and saved myself money in the process! Not to mention I have plans for watercooling, and this case seemed a little better in that respect.

So, here is a few pics of everything transferred over!







Obviously needs some work yet, but gives me a nice base to expand. Have plans to:

Braid the PSU cables in either White or Blue paracord. (Can't decide what colour would look better...)
Replace the Window with clear acrylic
Watercooling - Nice Tube, possibly blue dye and white tubing

The only downside is this seems to be an expensive hobby!







Deciding where to spend the money next is eating me up... originally was going to jump into watercooling but I had it suggested that the 550w PSU might not cut it. It's done me fine so far, but I am considering either a second 7870 or a top end single card down the line...
Plus, if I'm going to braid the PSU perhaps I should upgrade to a higher wattage and future proof first, rather than spending time to braid this and upgrade do the line and have to re do the braiding? Undecided....

Either way, I'm enjoying this! Love some of the builds on here, some great inspiration.


----------



## mugenkid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayGB1982*
> 
> Space possibly, How you do you intent to mount them?


i was thinking to take the upper cage and put it beside the lower cage
is this possible? i am asking because i dont have the case and debating which one to buy this one or the 600T


----------



## JayGB1982

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mugenkid*
> 
> i was thinking to take the upper cage and put it beside the lower cage
> is this possible? i am asking because i dont have the case and debating which one to buy this one or the 600T


Space there is. But how would you mount it? It's not a standard feature so you would have to "hack" it. Pardon the pun lol


----------



## wndrlstkoenig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayGB1982*
> 
> That's the exact 120mm one's I have. I also have the 140mm one's but they are not PWM. Cost a bit but work great and I prefer the sound they make. It's much lower and doesnt sound like a fan at all. When you crank them up the case sounds like it's a wind tunnel lol.
> 
> Cracking Fans. Go for it! You simply won't regret them.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> Just seen the price. $9.99 :O
> 
> That's dead cheap. Buy them now! I paid £14.99 for each of mine. They are harder to find in the UK. Ended up spending around £120 on the case fans lol. About 10% of the budget gone on fans alone lol.


Ya I thought that price was pretty good, cheaper than anywhere else right now. Now the question is whether to get 2 or 4 for push/pull...


----------



## wndrlstkoenig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mugenkid*
> 
> i was thinking to take the upper cage and put it beside the lower cage
> is this possible? i am asking because i dont have the case and debating which one to buy this one or the 600T


You might be able to screw them together using the fan mounting holes on the cages and long fan screws, but there would be nothing supporting it from underneath. The screws might be enough though since the cage is supported by thumbscrews attached to the motherboard tray.


----------



## mugenkid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wndrlstkoenig*
> 
> You might be able to screw them together using the fan mounting holes on the cages and long fan screws, but there would be nothing supporting it from underneath. The screws might be enough though since the cage is supported by thumbscrews attached to the motherboard tray.


thanks for the info


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wndrlstkoenig*
> 
> You might be able to screw them together using the fan mounting holes on the cages and long fan screws, but there would be nothing supporting it from underneath. The screws might be enough though since the cage is supported by thumbscrews attached to the motherboard tray.


You could probably find some thick rubber pads at your local hardware store and mount the cage on the rubber, securing it to the bottom with screws. This is just a thought and would probably require a little more planning but I think it would work.


----------



## JayGB1982

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wndrlstkoenig*
> 
> Ya I thought that price was pretty good, cheaper than anywhere else right now. Now the question is whether to get 2 or 4 for push/pull...


Get 2 for the front. 1 for the rear. I have another on the back of the HD cage. So 4 120mm PWM Cougar's in total. I then purchased 4 of the 140mm Cougars for bottom and side window.

The H100i has the 2 stock fans for the moment. You could get 4 more 120's for this and try a push pull. My motherboard a Gigabyte UP5 TH has large heatsinks on the VRM's near the CPU and prevents a push / pull unless I mounted the H100i out of position. I've seen other people do it. But I've always been hesitant in that regard.

So if you have the dollar, I'd get 4 120's and possibly 4 140mm like I did, depending on your requirements eg side window. Alot of people are going for clear windows with no fan mounts for example.

Possibly get 2 more 120's for the H100i to replace the stock fans?

At that price it's worth stocking up imo


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demiise*
> 
> New owner here! While I've built many systems before, I've only ever done it for functionality. So this time around I decide to out together a system with a bit more looks and style.
> 
> Spent a long while deciding on a new case to upgrade my old Coolermaster ATC-201. Originally had my heart set on the 600t, but the more I looked at the C70 in Arctic white, the more it grew on me. IN the end I couldn't resist and saved myself money in the process! Not to mention I have plans for watercooling, and this case seemed a little better in that respect.
> 
> So, here is a few pics of everything transferred over!
> 
> Obviously needs some work yet, but gives me a nice base to expand. Have plans to:
> 
> Braid the PSU cables in either White or Blue paracord. (Can't decide what colour would look better...)
> Replace the Window with clear acrylic
> Watercooling - Nice Tube, possibly blue dye and white tubing
> 
> The only downside is this seems to be an expensive hobby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deciding where to spend the money next is eating me up... originally was going to jump into watercooling but I had it suggested that the 550w PSU might not cut it. It's done me fine so far, but I am considering either a second 7870 or a top end single card down the line...
> Plus, if I'm going to braid the PSU perhaps I should upgrade to a higher wattage and future proof first, rather than spending time to braid this and upgrade do the line and have to re do the braiding? Undecided....
> 
> Either way, I'm enjoying this! Love some of the builds on here, some great inspiration.


I'd just get a new psu. The 550w is enough right now but just for the sake of keeping it clean. That cpu power connector hanging over front looks terrible! Does it not reach from the back?

Keep it up though, its looking good


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wndrlstkoenig*
> 
> That's exactly what I was thinking, glad to know I wasn't too far off the mark. Any advice on push/pull setups? Is it worth it, will it fit in the case?


Push/pull setup might lower the temperature a couple degrees. Not a lot but even only a couple degrees it still worth it for me. Depend on the motherboard, it will tight fit. I think you can get away with slim fans (120x120x20mm fans). Standard fans are 120x120x*25mm*. The stock fans specs are 2700 RPM & 77 CFM. I think you can pair it with Yate Loon DC fan *D12BH-12C* (120x120x20, 2200 RPM, 75.9 CFM). The stock fans use for push while the Yate Loon for pull.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wndrlstkoenig*
> 
> Good to know, I'll keep an eye out for them. Oooh plus these http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553002 would look good with my colour scheme.


That actually good fans. I like it. Kinda hard to get one of these fans. I got Corsair SP120 High Performance fans from PPC instead because the Cougar Vortex PWM fans out-of-stock at Sidewinder. Now PPC is selling Cougar Vortex PWM fans too.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wndrlstkoenig*
> 
> You might be able to screw them together using the fan mounting holes on the cages and long fan screws, but there would be nothing supporting it from underneath. The screws might be enough though since the cage is supported by thumbscrews attached to the motherboard tray.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mugenkid*
> 
> thanks for the info


You can most def secure it from underneath if you are careful. Be warned that the tabs on the HDD cage will most likely need to be crammed under the case lip though.


----------



## Demiise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> I'd just get a new psu. The 550w is enough right now but just for the sake of keeping it clean. That cpu power connector hanging over front looks terrible! Does it not reach from the back?
> 
> Keep it up though, its looking good


Thanks!

Yeah, the CPU power is another reason I was considering a new PSU. Although, depending on the length of the cables I think even a new PSU may need an extension. I've not taken any new pics, but I have since tucked it behind the GPU and ran up the left hand side of the motherboard. Still not ideal, but better than it was! Once I get the cabling sorted I do plan on running it all behind. I do love the cable management on this case!

Think I may go PSU shopping this weekend then... Would love to pickup one of the Corsair AXi series but damn are they expensive!


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Just go with the HX series. The true benefit is the AX is just so you can swap out a few cables but for practicality, there really is no need to go beyond semi-modular. If you have extra money to blow, then by all means, the AX will keep it the cleanest and allows you to get a full sleeved cable kit. If you are going to sleeve it yourself, just stick with HX.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139010

Actually, they have an AX for just 10$ more

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139016

It's up to you. I think 750 is all you really need for peak efficiency with (if you do get another) 7870. I think its about 40 amps on the 12v rail and the hx 750 provides 62amps.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demiise*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Yeah, the CPU power is another reason I was considering a new PSU. Although, depending on the length of the cables I think even a new PSU may need an extension. I've not taken any new pics, but I have since tucked it behind the GPU and ran up the left hand side of the motherboard. Still not ideal, but better than it was! Once I get the cabling sorted I do plan on running it all behind. I do love the cable management on this case!
> 
> Think I may go PSU shopping this weekend then... Would love to pickup one of the Corsair AXi series but damn are they expensive!


I happen to have a new black 8 pin cpu extension I have never used and won't because I bought red sleeved and will just send it to you for a temp fix if you wish. Also I would go with the AX if you want Corsair because I like the Seasonic and the HX 750 is made by Channel Well. It might be a great PSU but I trust Seasonic. You could also try the Seasonic X 750 or even better the SS 760 XP from them. I have the SS 660 XP2 and it is solid with plenty of room for upgrades. The 660 has had some folks complain about coil whine but I haven't heard it and the 760 or 860 don't seem to have it.

If you want the cable just PM me.


----------



## 01001000011010

I'm finally getting around to joining the club, here's mine for now;


----------



## Devildog83

Sweet - Welcome 0's & 1's


----------



## shoozter

Got my C70 in earlier this week and ill be picking up my h100i tomorrow, so ill probably post pics when everything is all setup


----------



## Devildog83

Aim, shoot and post. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Demiise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Just go with the HX series. The true benefit is the AX is just so you can swap out a few cables but for practicality, there really is no need to go beyond semi-modular. If you have extra money to blow, then by all means, the AX will keep it the cleanest and allows you to get a full sleeved cable kit. If you are going to sleeve it yourself, just stick with HX.
> 
> It's up to you. I think 750 is all you really need for peak efficiency with (if you do get another) 7870. I think its about 40 amps on the 12v rail and the hx 750 provides 62amps.


Cheers for the advice! For the small difference I'm tempted by that AX. I'm in the UK so I'll have a look about and see what I can get here. Reckon 750 is plenty of headroom for a possible crossfire and water pump or two then? Want to make sure I keep future proofed enough so I don't need to buy another PSU for a while








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I happen to have a new black 8 pin cpu extension I have never used and won't because I bought red sleeved and will just send it to you for a temp fix if you wish.


Thanks for the offer, unfortunately I'm in the UK so probably cost more to ship than the price of an extension, but the offer is very much appreciated! Really nice to see such a friendly community.


----------



## Hells

If you're looking at getting an AX series it's probably worth checking out the current prices for the AX850/860 as well. A few weeks back I ended up getting an AX860 because for some reason it was ~£10 cheaper than either the AX750 or AX760.


----------



## Demiise

Where did you get yours from?

Just seen that Oveclockers have the AX850 for £125 which I'm tempted by.


----------



## Hells

eBuyer using free delivery, although their AX860 price has gone up a little since I got mine.

AX850 is £127.59 on there atm. The AX860 is currently at £136.54.


----------



## Ronbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *01001000011010*
> 
> I'm finally getting around to joining the club, here's mine for now;


this is how my rig will look like soon...


----------



## Devildog83

Too bad you can't buy from New Egg, They have the Seasonic X 750, exceactly the same PSU as the AX 750 for $99. Don't how much that is in pound's or euro's but it's a steal here.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *01001000011010*
> 
> I'm finally getting around to joining the club, here's mine for now;


Very nice man.

Love the white braided cables. I think im gonna order mine mid April.

Does anyone know if they make a kit for the HX series? I guess it would be an extension for the 24 pin and cpu power, the rest would have to plug into the supply right?


----------



## broadbandaddict

Just finished getting everything installed in my Arctic White C70. I'm really impressed with this case, picked up a couple of Corsair fans in a bundle from Newegg with the case, also awesome. Now I just need a fan controller, more fans and to sleeve the PSU.










Spoiler: Pictures









I am looking for a new CPU cooler too, debating between the H100i and Phanteks PH-TC14PE, if it even fits. Any opinions from you guys? I'll be running a 2600K @ 4.5 on it. Also what fans should I get for the H100i if I go that route? I'd like to keep the noise down which would be the quiet edition high static pressure ones but will I take a huge hit on performance? Thanks!


----------



## Devildog83

I like my H100i but you will find 10 different opinions about water cooling and most of them wont be wrong so I would hit the W/C threads and find out what is best for what you have. The corsair hydro series club is a good place to start. Really smart fellers in there.


----------



## braindrain

I also like my H100i but I'm sort of regret buying it. With the ambient temperatures here in summer I'm not sure how it'll handle with a heavy overclock. Planning on building a custom loop before next summer starts. Really going to need it I think.


----------



## Swag

Hey guys, I'm sick and tired of this Zalman mic.

What do you guys think is the best headset for PC right now? For gaming. I need a headset because I don't want a separate mic anymore.


----------



## braindrain

Best is a relative term IMO. Basically see what you want in a headset and then research from there. Think there's a thread, or three, on different headsets here. I don't have a working headset at the moment so I should probably look into getting one too. Should make Battlefield 3 a bit easier.


----------



## Gavush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm sick and tired of this Zalman mic. What do you guys think is the best headset for PC right now? For gaming. I need a headset because I don't want a separate mic anymore.


I just have a $30 logitec from walmart for bf3 and it works okay... co-worker I has some sort of surround set and says it's tits.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindrain*
> 
> Best is a relative term IMO. Basically see what you want in a headset and then research from there. Think there's a thread, or three, on different headsets here. I don't have a working headset at the moment so I should probably look into getting one too. Should make Battlefield 3 a bit easier.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm sick and tired of this Zalman mic. What do you guys think is the best headset for PC right now? For gaming. I need a headset because I don't want a separate mic anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> I just have a $30 logitec from walmart for bf3 and it works okay... co-worker I has some sort of surround set and says it's tits.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the replies.







I really want something with a good mic but with also good sound that can handle the game and music at the same time. My Zalman mic has so much static and background noise that it makes me real mad! I was thinking of the Steelseries Diablo 3 headsets, what do you guys think? I'll probably get it from a friend who can sell it for a cheaper price but at $100 is it worth it?


----------



## braindrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really want something with a good mic but with also good sound that can handle the game and music at the same time. My Zalman mic has so much static and background noise that it makes me real mad! I was thinking of the Steelseries Diablo 3 headsets, what do you guys think? I'll probably get it from a friend who can sell it for a cheaper price but at $100 is it worth it?


Well that headset looks cool but I dunno if I could justify spending that much on a headset. Personal choice though. I seem to have problems with headphones wearing out and mics messing around. Probably cos I'm a cheapskate with stuff like that. $30 is about the most I'd pay for a headset..... Then again I never thought I'd spend over $90 on a pretty basic keyboard so who knows.


----------



## CrazyCorky

I used a Logitech G930. I absolutely love it! How ever it's priced pretty high!


----------



## braindrain

Priced pretty high? No kidding. Costs $230 here. For that I could get an AX750, probably.

Back to the C70. Been thinking about what mods I can do. I wanted to do something to do with EVE Online without cutting the case up or doing anything drastic. My main character is Minmatar so I thought about paint. If you play EVE you know that the joke about Minmatar is that our ships are held together by rust and duct tape. Then I saw this:



.

Not sure how it would work on steel. Probably do the side panels and the frame of the front, leaving the drivebays and such black......or maybe paint those primer red.......


----------



## Bolaz

Do you guys have any recommendations for wireless keyboards? When i bult mine i ordered a Microsoft one with the keys split in the middle by accident and i hate it. Im sending it back to Newegg on Monday and i need something else


----------



## JayGB1982

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindrain*
> 
> Priced pretty high? No kidding. Costs $230 here. For that I could get an AX750, probably.
> 
> Back to the C70. Been thinking about what mods I can do. I wanted to do something to do with EVE Online without cutting the case up or doing anything drastic. My main character is Minmatar so I thought about paint. If you play EVE you know that the joke about Minmatar is that our ships are held together by rust and duct tape. Then I saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Not sure how it would work on steel. Probably do the side panels and the frame of the front, leaving the drivebays and such black......or maybe paint those primer red.......


That certainly is very interesting...

Hmmm. I was going to go for a military build but seen far too many of those. This would compliment my new theme, Not sure if I'll go ahead with this addition. Might be too much.

However it certainly would make my twist on the Military Green C70 very interesting...

Thanks for this!

Let us know how you get on with this.. I've built mine and got all of the hardware for the moment, Just looking at cable sleeving which I'm considering doing myself as no-one came back to me with any quotes.


----------



## RedRumy3

What mine looks like for now and soon I will buy some corsair fans. And maybe a corsair modular psu. I got this case for X-Mas from family and really love the way everything fits and how easy it was to build inside the case.

2 Pictures of inside and 1 of my setup. Nothing crazy hopefully I start working again soon so I can buy new monitor and stuff lol.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/145/dsc0873x.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/197/dsc0879i.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/845/dsc0875m.jpg/


----------



## Devildog83

Welocme Redrumy3, you gotta love this case huh.


----------



## Devildog83

The guys at Tactical Supply went nuts over the case.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRumy3*
> 
> What mine looks like for now and soon I will buy some corsair fans. And maybe a corsair modular psu. I got this case for X-Mas from family and really love the way everything fits and how easy it was to build inside the case.
> 
> 2 Pictures of inside and 1 of my setup. Nothing crazy hopefully I start working again soon so I can buy new monitor and stuff lol.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/845/dsc0875m.jpg/


Your desk setup is sweet.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> The guys at Tactical Supply went nuts over the case.


lol...love the scope! I think mounted on top was much better. You must be getting ready to play some Sniper Ghost Warrior 2!


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> The guys at Tactical Supply went nuts over the case.


well, you really _Aim_ for a great look 







(sorry i had to)

really love the look of it. so whats next?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> well, you really _Aim_ for a great look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry i had to)
> 
> really love the look of it. so whats next?


You know what, I don't know. Except I am putting together the $ for an ROG board and an FX 8350.

Haven't figured out how to mount an assult rifle yet.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> lol...love the scope! I think mounted on top was much better. You must be getting ready to play some Sniper Ghost Warrior 2!


I love sniper games. 2 of my favorite movies are Hitman and Shooter. I will have to try that game.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> You know what, I don't know. Except I am putting together the $ for an ROG board and an FX 8350.
> 
> Haven't figured out how to mount an assult rifle yet.


the underrated octo huh with the ROG beast to power it? nice going.

i just think that whatever you think to place the assault rifle, don't get too many things since it might ruin everything. (similarly as too much color lighting)

also, maybe the wet road?


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> You know what, I don't know. Except I am putting together the $ for an ROG board and an FX 8350.
> 
> Haven't figured out how to mount an assult rifle yet.


I tried to be cheeky and temporarily mount my AR to my case, but then I realized it's a real dilemma.









Also guys, guys guys, guys. This case suddenly feels a little cramped.


----------



## sebar

My favorite sniper game is Sniper Elite V2, that game is wicked fun.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Is that SLI Titans or 690's?!?!? JESUS

Both water cooled as well? Oh my! *faints*


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> I tried to be cheeky and temporarily mount my AR to my case, but then I realized it's a real dilemma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also guys, guys guys, guys. This case suddenly feels a little cramped.


which is why i think we could all benefit from a C70 pedestal if Dwood would be willing to make one. (only if he would, and even then it would require demand i guess)
we don't say crammed, we say compact and convenient









AND THAT BROWN SLI BRIDGE ;__; (another veteran has fallen victim to the cruelty of the brown bridge)


----------



## MKHunt

I blame ASUS. They gave me the brown bridge and none of my single spaced black bridges worked. Curse the Z77 and its newfangled spacing! Yarrrrr!

@Slaughtahouse: they are Titans. I'm not sure if my 2x 360 (equivalent) of rads will keep the cards and my cpu cool enough.

I am also watching _Midnight in Paris_ and it's fantastic.


----------



## oats2012

I would be in to support the C70 pedestal movement! lets build some hype and if he has time lets do it!!!!


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> I would be in to support the C70 pedestal movement! lets build some hype and if he has time lets do it!!!!





Spoiler: Dwood



http://www.overclock.net/t/1322691/switch-810-pedestal

http://www.overclock.net/t/1237219/tript-cc-620-920-h50-h70-gpu-brackets-fan-grills-custom-case-badges

http://www.overclock.net/u/146818/dwood



show and spread the hype! (though i know that Dwood works now on a design for a pedestal for the CM Storm trooper/stryker so might not be able to design two things at the same time)


----------



## evanhindra

To anyone who fitted the NZXT Kraken X60, what modification did you guys do to fit the radiators to the top of the case? The spacings on the 2x140mm radiator holes don't match the C70's rubber washers/holes. I'm a complete n00b in case modding, and any pointer/ideas to fit the X60 on the C70!

Cheers!


----------



## braindrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evanhindra*
> 
> To anyone who fitted the NZXT Kraken X60, what modification did you guys do to fit the radiators to the top of the case? The spacings on the 2x140mm radiator holes don't match the C70's rubber washers/holes. I'm a complete n00b in case modding, and any pointer/ideas to fit the X60 on the C70!
> 
> Cheers!


Spacing between the middle mounting holes on the Kraken appears to be 15mm, the same as the spacing on a XSPC 280mm radiator. If you remove the rubber grommets the holes should line up. Honestly I don't even use them with my H100i, they were annoying me.

Edit: Archer S mounted a 280mm radiator here. http://www.overclock.net/t/1270969/official-corsair-vengeance-c70-gaming-case-owner-club/2000#post_19432664
He later expanded some of the holes with a file to fit it with the grommets.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1270969/official-corsair-vengeance-c70-gaming-case-owner-club/2210#post_19494802
http://www.overclock.net/t/1270969/official-corsair-vengeance-c70-gaming-case-owner-club/2210#post_19495506


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> I blame ASUS. They gave me the brown bridge and none of my single spaced black bridges worked. Curse the Z77 and its newfangled spacing! Yarrrrr!
> 
> @Slaughtahouse: they are Titans. I'm not sure if my 2x 360 (equivalent) of rads will keep the cards and my cpu cool enough.
> 
> I am also watching _Midnight in Paris_ and it's fantastic.


Im sure they will be cool enough. Let me know what kind of temps you get.


----------



## shoozter

So got everything finally set up yesterday. Still alot of work to do with cable management and I want to change out that back 120mm fan and hopefully get a new psu, preferably the ax850 but overall im very happy with this case so far!


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shoozter*
> 
> 
> So got everything finally set up yesterday. Still alot of work to do with cable management and I want to change out that back 120mm fan and hopefully get a new psu, preferably the ax850 but overall im very happy with this case so far!


Looking good. You'll find some interesting ways to hide those small cables, especially as you add some fans. I had to re do it a couple times till I found the perfect setup. The case cleans up quite nicely. I was surprised how well the cable management options are.


----------



## UnStableFPS

Does anybody have the NZXT HUE controller? I got it yesterday and was wondering if you can cut the led strip because at 2m it's way to long. Also how did ya'll install it?


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Dwood
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1322691/switch-810-pedestal
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1237219/tript-cc-620-920-h50-h70-gpu-brackets-fan-grills-custom-case-badges
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/u/146818/dwood
> 
> 
> 
> show and spread the hype! (though i know that Dwood works now on a design for a pedestal for the CM Storm trooper/stryker so might not be able to design two things at the same time)


I'd definitely be the 1st to buy a C70 pedestal if one were made!


----------



## NowYouSeeMe

Meant to ask, where did you get your corsair decals for the window? I've looked all over the place and the closest I could get was some case decals from moddiy.com
cheers


----------



## Devildog83

Maybe you aren't refering to me but if you are, that is etched, it's not a decal and if you aren't refering to mine then I guess I will be a little red-faced.


----------



## blizzard232

I just changed my HD5870 for MSI N570GTX PE TF III







with my friend for approximately 50 euros and also added 2 CM Sickeflow fans near PSU. I will upload pictures as soon as I come back from snub on Domasa














Happy Easter fellas


----------



## NowYouSeeMe

Yeah sorry, I was referring to you








Where can I get that done? or is it a diy mod?


----------



## testudoaubreii

Alrighty. My build is complete and I am at a stopping point (and my wife could not be happier lol). So, my 7970s are idling at 45-46 degrees and my CPU (3770k) is anywhere between 24 and 40 - it jumps all over the place. Are those alright?

Here is the "final" build:


----------



## joostflux

Quite dusty but that will all change once I remove the components for some fun case modding. Just wanted to show off my new GPU, switched from a MSI 660 TF to this and I couldn't be happier (before everything goes under water, that is haha).


----------



## Devildog83

Some of you guys do watercooling, I had this given to me and thought I would either offer it to someone who would use it or recycle it since it's almost all solid aluminum.




]


----------



## sebar

very interesting, what was this meant to cool? If you could find an Aluminium cpu block I bet this would cool very good.


----------



## MKHunt

Whoa... throw some good mixed metal coolant in there and you'd be half way to a chilled water setup


----------



## sebar

I did some research on that and it looks like it is a water cooling set up for an old Power Mac G5 computer. This setup was prone to leaks and was eventually replaced.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> very interesting, what was this meant to cool? If you could find an Aluminium cpu block I bet this would cool very good.


Looks like a rad for a car, but a tad small.

Maybe a motorcycle actually. Hard to tell


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Whats this ***** fight about? LOL

Arguing over PCI-E lanes? Really!? Just drop it, regardless of who's right or wrong.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Looks like a rad for a car, but a tad small.
> 
> Maybe a motorcycle actually. Hard to tell


It's a watercooling system out of a MAC. It's 7"x5.5" radiator.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I'm with slaughta this argument is ridiculous now. I wish I had to worry about how to spend 2000 dollars on gpus *properly*...


I've decided it's impossible. One side will say money was wasted in one way and one side will say it was wasted in another. What can be safely concluded either way is that the best performance per dollar will come from spending as little as possible









I need to stalk dwood and his pedestals. I considered replacing my window with the phobya g-changer extreme 9-fan rad because of reasons.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> I've decided it's impossible. One side will say money was wasted in one way and one side will say it was wasted in another. What can be safely concluded either way is that the best performance per dollar will come from spending as little as possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to stalk dwood and his pedestals. I considered replacing my window with the phobya g-changer extreme 9-fan rad because of reasons.


So to get the best performance for the price is not buying a GPU at all in the first place








( 0/0 ~= infinity )

replacing the window with a rad might be problematic whenever you'd want to take of the side panel. (even with QDC might be annoying)


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> So to get the best performance for the price is not buying a GPU at all in the first place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( 0/0 ~= infinity )
> 
> replacing the window with a rad might be problematic whenever you'd want to take of the side panel. (even with QDC might be annoying)


Exactly! Best priceerformance is avoidance. I thought about that. Then I told myself I could mount it internally on a frame, but that seems like a small nightmare. Easier to plumb a freestanding A/C unit to the bottom of the case.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Exactly! Best priceerformance is avoidance. I thought about that. Then I told myself I could mount it internally on a frame, but that seems like a small nightmare. Easier to plumb a freestanding A/C unit to the bottom of the case.


yup, no cards = no game playing = no performance loss. (and that rhyme)

either get a pedestal (which i'd love to see and eventually get) or just mount the Phobya rad externally as a separate unit and plumb it with QDC.


----------



## CrazyCorky

Alright.. I want a pedestal for this case before I start WCing.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyCorky*
> 
> Alright.. I want a pedestal for this case before I start WCing.


Right? THe idea of packing another 360 is appealing. I HAVE thought about mounting the PSU on the front and putting another 360 on the floor, but that seems complicated and not aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## CrazyCorky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Right? THe idea of packing another 360 is appealing. I HAVE thought about mounting the PSU on the front and putting another 360 on the floor, but that seems complicated and not aesthetically pleasing.


I've actually considered moving the PSU to the front and putting a plate to cover it for the time being. But right now I don't have the tools needed to make the changes needed. Once I do though I will post pictures!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

You guys are crazy, looking at all this rad stuff, I'm looking at how to get 8 nics in mine.


----------



## CrazyCorky

So still trying to decide on a color scheme before I start modding the case. What would you guys recommend? I can't turn off all the blue LEDs on the board. I could however remove the yellow MSI plates. Thanks for the suggestions!

*Edited* Wrong picture attached!


----------



## brettjv

Thread cleaned ... keep in mind that this thread is not the place to debate cpu/motherboard choices.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> It's a watercooling system out of a MAC. It's 7"x5.5" radiator.


Never would of guessed. lol thats pretty nuts


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Never would of guessed. lol thats pretty nuts


I know it's crazy, it has 2 waterblocks. I found a guy in a watercooling thread doing a retro W/C build and I am going to send it to him. Just want to make sure he get;s pics of it. I gotta see that.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Never would of guessed. lol thats pretty nuts


----------



## Dav3ric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NowYouSeeMe*
> 
> Meant to ask, where did you get your corsair decals for the window? I've looked all over the place and the closest I could get was some case decals from moddiy.com
> cheers


I've seen a window applique with the Corsair logo on it...somewhere...

A quick google search gave me one site that sells a Corsair logo window applique...a Karl'z Grafix website (complete with 90's website design!). I haven't decided if I trust the site enough to buy one.


----------



## CorporalHicks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnStableFPS*
> 
> Does anybody have the NZXT HUE controller? I got it yesterday and was wondering if you can cut the led strip because at 2m it's way to long. Also how did ya'll install it?


I wouldn't bother cutting it, the length is actually pretty fitting for the case. Start on the inside, 3/4 the way up the back by the back exhaust port (where my h80i is mounted), mount it vertically from there, go down to bottom, inside lip all the way to front of the case, go up the front to the top, then go back up along the top to the back (should be 3 sides of a square now) and then I just went across the top back, and had a small bit left to mount on the other side.


----------



## UnStableFPS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorporalHicks*
> 
> I wouldn't bother cutting it, the length is actually pretty fitting for the case. Start on the inside, 3/4 the way up the back by the back exhaust port (where my h80i is mounted), mount it vertically from there, go down to bottom, inside lip all the way to front of the case, go up the front to the top, then go back up along the top to the back (should be 3 sides of a square now) and then I just went across the top back, and had a small bit left to mount on the other side.


Hey thanks. That's the way I ended up doing it to after I posted that. Actually worked out pretty good bc I had enough room to tuck the last bit up top where it can't be seen. Awesome controller so many colors to choose from.


----------



## Buehlar

C70 DIY Fan Controller MOD

4 PCI slot fan controllers.
1 C70 5.25" Bay cover
Drill
3/8 bit
Carbon Fiber

Each of the Rosewill RFX120 fans I used for my build came with its own controller that I wasn't planning on using but I got bored waiting on my new EK water blocks


Cut the PCI brackets off on each side of the PCB


Drill some holes for the knobs


Hot glue or strong adhesive tape to mount the controlles


Didn't really cost $ me nothing


----------



## JayGB1982

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> C70 DIY Fan Controller MOD
> 
> 4 PCI slot fan controllers.
> 1 C70 5.25" Bay cover
> Drill
> 3/8 bit
> Carbon Fiber
> 
> Each of the Rosewill RFX120 fans I used for my build came with its own controller that I wasn't planning on using but I got bored waiting on my new EK water blocks
> 
> 
> Cut the PCI brackets off on each side of the PCB
> 
> 
> Drill some holes for the knobs
> 
> 
> Hot glue or strong adhesive tape to mount the controlles
> 
> 
> Didn't really cost $ me nothing


That looks great! Nice work!


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> C70 DIY Fan Controller MOD
> 
> 4 PCI slot fan controllers.
> 1 C70 5.25" Bay cover
> Drill
> 3/8 bit
> Carbon Fiber
> 
> Each of the Rosewill RFX120 fans I used for my build came with its own controller that I wasn't planning on using but I got bored waiting on my new EK water blocks
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Control
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut the PCI brackets off on each side of the PCB
> 
> 
> Drill some holes for the knobs
> 
> 
> Hot glue or strong adhesive tape to mount the controlles
> 
> 
> Didn't really cost $ me nothing


really love the idea







an improvement to this would be to add a HDD or a dual SSD mount in the same bay (which shouldn't be too hard)

not sure if you are considering some more of these, but if you do here are some things to consider:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_
The Sunbeamtech Rheosmart PCI Fan Controller (_*LINK*_) which has 20w on the single channel (at least 2 powerful fans) and PWM control:


_
The Silverstone FM121 fan (_*LINK*_) which is a great fan spec wise, dual ball bearing fan with 800RPM to 2400RPM and Max. 3.26mmH2O & 110.03CFM and comes with this controller:

(the controller also comes in black AFAIK)

with a bit of spray you can make this fan great looking if White isn't your choice of color and the controller is great for your mod scheme.


----------



## testudoaubreii

Here is my final build and work/play area:


----------



## CastorTroy45

Here's some updated pics of my c70. Installed full window (thanks sebar), upgraded from a 560ti to a 680, added the nzxt hue and mounted my hyperx 3k. also a custom backplate for the 680 (copied the sapphire toxic) which i think came out great.


----------



## Bolaz

Where are you guys getting the plexi without the fan holes in them?


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> really love the idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an improvement to this would be to add a HDD or a dual SSD mount in the same bay (which shouldn't be too hard)
> 
> not sure if you are considering some more of these, but if you do here are some things to consider:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _
> The Sunbeamtech Rheosmart PCI Fan Controller (_*LINK*_) which has 20w on the single channel (at least 2 powerful fans) and PWM control:
> 
> 
> _
> The Silverstone FM121 fan (_*LINK*_) which is a great fan spec wise, dual ball bearing fan with 800RPM to 2400RPM and Max. 3.26mmH2O & 110.03CFM and comes with this controller:
> 
> (the controller also comes in black AFAIK)
> 
> with a bit of spray you can make this fan great looking if White isn't your choice of color and the controller is great for your mod scheme.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> really love the idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an improvement to this would be to add a HDD or a dual SSD mount in the same bay (which shouldn't be too hard)
> 
> not sure if you are considering some more of these, but if you do here are some things to consider:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _
> The Silverstone FM121 fan (_*LINK*_) which is a great fan spec wise, dual ball bearing fan with 800RPM to 2400RPM and Max. 3.26mmH2O & 110.03CFM and comes with this controller:
> 
> (the controller also comes in black AFAIK)
> 
> with a bit of spray you can make this fan great looking if White isn't your choice of color and the controller is great for your mod scheme.


Great idea thanks








I'm pretty sure I can get a HDD/SSD in the bay without a problem.
I'm gonna be powering 2 fans off two of the controllers. Not sure how well they will hold up to the task. I got the fans with controllers for $4.99 each

I like the smaller form-factor of those you mentioned...they're most likely better quality too. May consider them if mine don't hold up.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bolaz*
> 
> Where are you guys getting the plexi without the fan holes in them?


sebar a member on here has been making them for the C70. I'm not sure he is still taking request but give him a shout.
I had mine cut at my local glass company and just had to drill the holes for the trim.


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CastorTroy45*
> 
> Here's some updated pics of my c70. Installed full window (thanks sebar), upgraded from a 560ti to a 680, added the nzxt hue and mounted my hyperx 3k. also a custom backplate for the 680 (copied the sapphire toxic) which i think came out great.


Looks great CastorTroy45. Great upgrade with that 680.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CastorTroy45*
> 
> Here's some updated pics of my c70. Installed full window (thanks sebar), upgraded from a 560ti to a 680, added the nzxt hue and mounted my hyperx 3k. also a custom backplate for the 680 (copied the sapphire toxic) which i think came out great.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You did the backplate or someone else's custom work? (by your design)
nevertheless, great idea for a backplate. Sapphire knows their looks sometimes (when they aren't doing blue PCB cards)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Great idea thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure I can get a HDD/SSD in the bay without a problem.
> I'm gonna be powering 2 fans off two of the controllers. Not sure how well they will hold up to the task. I got the fans with controllers for $4.99 each
> 
> I like the smaller form-factor of those you mentioned...they're most likely better quality too. May consider them if mine don't hold up.


those roswill fans look good (i guess they are especially when spun up in your rig). again, best use of those PCI controllers i've seen in a while and it is not like anyone would have actually used them in a PCI slot. but for the price i think those included controllers may be only like 10W which is maybe enough for two fans (it would work but not on really powerful fans) so the Sunbeam PCI controller might be good.

also, i suggested the SS fans since they are great and if you are willing to get the spray can out again the could be great for your build and front controller.


----------



## CastorTroy45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> You did the backplate or someone else's custom work? (by your design)
> nevertheless, great idea for a backplate. Sapphire knows their looks sometimes (when they aren't doing blue PCB cards)
> those roswill fans look good (i guess they are especially when spun up in your rig). again, best use of those PCI controllers i've seen in a while and it is not like anyone would have actually used them in a PCI slot. but for the price i think those included controllers may be only like 10W which is maybe enough for two fans (it would work but not on really powerful fans) so the Sunbeam PCI controller might be good.
> 
> also, i suggested the SS fans since they are great and if you are willing to get the spray can out again the could be great for your build and front controller.


Thanks....there's a guy named dwood who laser cuts backplates and other stuff so i ordered an all black 680 backplate and did the paint work myself then slapped on the sabertooth decal.


----------



## UnStableFPS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CastorTroy45*
> 
> Here's some updated pics of my c70. Installed full window (thanks sebar), upgraded from a 560ti to a 680, added the nzxt hue and mounted my hyperx 3k. also a custom backplate for the 680 (copied the sapphire toxic) which i think came out great.


Looks great man. Lets see a pic straight on I'd like to see how the ssd is mounted. I've got mine sitting in my nzxt hue controller at the moment.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I know it's crazy, it has 2 waterblocks. I found a guy in a watercooling thread doing a retro W/C build and I am going to send it to him. Just want to make sure he get;s pics of it. I gotta see that.


wait... wait... wait.....

Sorry, my mind didn't fully process that at the time. It came out of a stock Macintosh computer?!? Apple made water cooling kits for Macs??! Could you clarify that a bit?

Link me the thread after, I want to see how that turns retro w/c pc turns out.


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> wait... wait... wait.....
> 
> Sorry, my mind didn't fully process that at the time. It came out of a stock Macintosh computer?!? Apple made water cooling kits for Macs??! Could you clarify that a bit?
> 
> Link me the thread after, I want to see how that turns retro w/c pc turns out.


It's from a Powermac G5. Specifically one that had two dual core 2.5GHz CPUs IIRC. That's why there are two waterblocks right next to each other.

edit. According to Wikipedia:
Quote:


> Some 2.5 GHz dual processor and all 2.7 dual processor and 2.5 Quads were cooled by a liquid cooling system (LCS) that consisted of a radiator, coolant pump, and heat exchangers that were bolted to the processors. The cooling system was made by Delphi, a former Harrison Radiator Division of General Motors. This was a bold step for Apple, and should have allowed the use of very fast processors, giving Apple an advantage in both the horsepower and reliability race, but the LCS turned out to be subject to coolant leakage[citation needed]. If not caught in time, the leakage can destroy the processors, logic board, and even corrode the aluminum casing itself. While leakage was sometimes detectable by drops of green coolant in or beneath the machine, in many[vague] machines the seepage is so slight that it was almost impossible to detect without dismantling the entire computer. Later models were equipped with a Panasonic LCS which was a much more reliable[citation needed] system.
> The LCS system fits into the case where the heat sinks would normally go, so there is no easy way to distinguish the liquid-cooled versions from the air-cooled, although most, but not all,[vague] of the LCS versions have a sticker inside warning about the possibility of leakage.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

No way, thats awesome. I can't believe it but props to Apple


----------



## Devildog83

Yep this one leaked. It actualy did ot destroy the CPU's but did destroy the PSU in the bottom of the case. It had some bad corrosion. My stepson is making a modded PC out of the case. It's extremely thick solid aluminum. The small amount of corrosion inside the case came off easy with steel wool.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> No way, thats awesome. I can't believe it but props to Apple


First time I can honestly agree with that statement!


----------



## CastorTroy45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnStableFPS*
> 
> Looks great man. Lets see a pic straight on I'd like to see how the ssd is mounted. I've got mine sitting in my nzxt hue controller at the moment.


Basically i just used velcro to attach it and zip tied the cables to hold them in place.


----------



## Buehlar

OK guys, I'm about to tear my rig apart. I have a couple new parts that should be arriving here tomorrow








I'll be updating my build log soon!

Order Date: Monday 01 April, 2013
Products
2 x *** HOT *** EK-VGA Supremacy Bridge Edition - Nickel
- Fitting Size: 1/2" Barb for 1/2" ID tube $129.98
1 x EK-FC Bridge DUAL 3-Slot Parallel CSQ - Plexi $24.95
1 x Monsoon Free Center Compression Fittings, 7/16" x 5/8" Six Pack - Black Chrome $35.99
1 x EK-Supremacy CPU Water Block - Nickel - CSQ
- Fitting Size: 1/2" Barb for 1/2" ID tube $76.95
1 x *** Scratch & Dent *** XSPC Hose 7/16″ ID, 5/8″ OD (15.9/11.1mm) - Clear $3.95
1 x XSPC EX120 Copper Single-Fan Radiator
- Fitting Size: No Fittings $39.95
1 x Swiftech MCP655™ Series 12 VDC Water Pumps - With Speed Control $76.95
1 x Bitspower D5 / MCP655 Mod Kit - Black Sparkle Finish $39.95
2 x Zalman ZM-RHS1 Aluminum Passive VGA Memory Cooler - Silver $17.00
1 x Bitspower BP-D5TOPAC2-BK D5 Mod Pump Top V2 (Acrylic Version) $48.95
10 x Male Molex Pins - 4 Pack $2.90
10 x Female Molex Pins - 4 Pack $2.90
10 x Female 3-Pin Fan Pins - 3 Pack $2.90
1 x Bitspower Dual / Single D5 Top Upgrade Kit 150 (Black POM Cap) $44.95
1 x Bitspower Z-CAP II With G1/4" x3 ( POM Version ) $12.95
1 x *** NEW *** Bitspower Tank Clamp Set $4.95
1 x Monsoon Premium G 1 / 4 Plug - Chrome $2.95
16 x Bitspower Super Tight Weave Sleeving 1/8" - Black $9.44
16 x Bitspower Super Tight Weave Sleeving 1/8" - Red $9.44
16 x Bitspower Super Tight Weave Sleeving 1/4" - Red $12.64
16 x Bitspower Super Tight Weave Sleeving 1/4" - Black $12.64
1 x mod/smart 4pin Muti-Use Molex 90° Connector - Black
- Cap Type: End Cap $1.00
3 x mod/smart 4-pin Male / Female Pass-Thru Connector - Black
- Molex Pins: No Molex Pins $3.00
3 x Mod/Smart Male/Famale Molex Pins - 4 Pack $2.97
4 x *** NEW *** XSPC G1/4" 10mm Male to Female Fitting - Black Chrome Finish $7.96
2 x *** NEW *** XSPC G1/4" 5mm Male to Male Fitting - Black Chrome Finish $3.98
4 x Monsoon 90° Rotary Angle Fitting - 5/8" - Red $39.80
2 x EK-PSC Adapter 45° G1/4 Black Nickel $9.98
1 x Monsoon Light Port 45° Rotary Angle Fitting - 5/8" - Red $12.95
1 x Alphacool Plexi Lighting Module G1/4 - Glowlight $3.95
1 x *** NEW *** PrimoChill Intensifier Transparent Fluid Dye - Blood Red $8.95
1 x *** NEW *** PrimoChill Intensifier Transparent Fluid Dye - UV Electric Blue $8.95
1 x Bitspower Laing 12V D5 Pump Replacement O-Ring (D5 / DD12V-D5 /PMP-450/ MCP655 Series) - UV Red $1.99
Sub-Total: $718.76
United Parcel Service (Ground): $19.57
Total: $738.33


----------



## Pulsehammer

Good God. Just the water-cooling inventory I've priced out (stealth 360, cougars, alphacool pump/res, BP fittings) is well over $400 and I've yet to buy a HD and Ram for the beast! Everytime I see the total, I talk myself out of pulling the trigger...one day. :/


----------



## MKHunt

Aha! I found room for more radiators!



I might be able to cram a single 140 on the floor.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Aha! I found room for more radiators!
> 
> 
> 
> I might be able to cram a single 140 on the floor.


Yea, you can probably cram a 140 if you don't have one of the e-ATX PSUs... I have an AX650 right now in my case (same size as the AX850 too) and I checked if I had space for a 120 rad down there with a 240 rad on the front panel, it will barely make it and that's if I don't mind squishing the PSU cables a bit more.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Aha! I found room for more radiators!
> 
> I might be able to cram a single 140 on the floor.


What are your temps? Do you really need another?


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> What are your temps? Do you really need another?


On the Titans: 24c idle 40c benching

3770k, 28c idle, 60c benching (1.31V)

This is with fans at 40-50% and ambient 21-22c.


----------



## blizzard232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *testudoaubreii*
> 
> Here is my final build and work/play area:


Game of Thrones fan?? me too fella


----------



## evanhindra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindrain*
> 
> Spacing between the middle mounting holes on the Kraken appears to be 15mm, the same as the spacing on a XSPC 280mm radiator. If you remove the rubber grommets the holes should line up. Honestly I don't even use them with my H100i, they were annoying me.
> 
> Edit: Archer S mounted a 280mm radiator here. http://www.overclock.net/t/1270969/official-corsair-vengeance-c70-gaming-case-owner-club/2000#post_19432664
> He later expanded some of the holes with a file to fit it with the grommets.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1270969/official-corsair-vengeance-c70-gaming-case-owner-club/2210#post_19494802
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1270969/official-corsair-vengeance-c70-gaming-case-owner-club/2210#post_19495506


So you just use the washer provided by you H100i? That's what I'm using right now with my 3770K. I still have the X60 sitting in the box. Contemplating taking apart the build again to install the X60. The trouble is, the X60's backplate is weird. I can't seem to "fit" it without deforming it to match the stand-off holes. Also, is NZXT serious with the sticky pads they provided, actually sticking to the motherboard?


----------



## braindrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evanhindra*
> 
> So you just use the washer provided by you H100i? That's what I'm using right now with my 3770K. I still have the X60 sitting in the box. Contemplating taking apart the build again to install the X60. The trouble is, the X60's backplate is weird. I can't seem to "fit" it without deforming it to match the stand-off holes. Also, is NZXT serious with the sticky pads they provided, actually sticking to the motherboard?


Yeah I just use the washers that came with the H100i. You could use any washer really, as long as they don't let the screws fall through. The mounting holes on the case are designed for fan screws which have a larger head than those on radiator screws so you need the washers. The rubber grommets are there, in theory, to reduce noise caused by vibration. Haven't noticed any difference in noise from not using them. Don't know much about the Kraken but I'll download the manual and check.

EDIT: Installation of the X60 seems pretty pretty straightforward. The pads you stick on are just there to hold the backplate in place till everything is screwed on. I'm sure they easy to remove if you need to. Are you sure that you using the correct backplate? The holes you need to use for LGA1155 seem to be the hole on the inside top, but it seems they are in different positions on each corner. What I would do is take the backplate put a long screw through a mounting hole and then push that through the mounting hole on the motherboard. Then take another screw and use that to line up another hole on the backplate with the hole on the motherboard, this will help you to see the correct holes on the backplate to use. Don't attach the pads yet though.Once you know the correct holes to use you can insert the threaded metal inserts. Then attach the pads and attach the backplate to the motherboard.

EDIT2: Seems the mounting holes on the backplate are labeled




second pic is the backplate for a x40 but installation is the same and the only difference is the size of the radiator. Odd that they have LGA775 mounting holes. Also remember that LGA1155 and LGA1156 share the same socket size so those would be the hole to use.
This should explain everything else.


----------



## Metalcrack

A quickie from this morning. Have some more work to do and also take a proper pic.


----------



## evanhindra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindrain*
> 
> Yeah I just use the washers that came with the H100i. You could use any washer really, as long as they don't let the screws fall through. The mounting holes on the case are designed for fan screws which have a larger head than those on radiator screws so you need the washers. The rubber grommets are there, in theory, to reduce noise caused by vibration. Haven't noticed any difference in noise from not using them. Don't know much about the Kraken but I'll download the manual and check.
> 
> EDIT: Installation of the X60 seems pretty pretty straightforward. The pads you stick on are just there to hold the backplate in place till everything is screwed on. I'm sure they easy to remove if you need to. Are you sure that you using the correct backplate? The holes you need to use for LGA1155 seem to be the hole on the inside top, but it seems they are in different positions on each corner. What I would do is take the backplate put a long screw through a mounting hole and then push that through the mounting hole on the motherboard. Then take another screw and use that to line up another hole on the backplate with the hole on the motherboard, this will help you to see the correct holes on the backplate to use. Don't attach the pads yet though.Once you know the correct holes to use you can insert the threaded metal inserts. Then attach the pads and attach the backplate to the motherboard.
> 
> EDIT2: Seems the mounting holes on the backplate are labeled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> second pic is the backplate for a x40 but installation is the same and the only difference is the size of the radiator. Odd that they have LGA775 mounting holes. Also remember that LGA1155 and LGA1156 share the same socket size so those would be the hole to use.
> This should explain everything else.


Of course, in words everything seems simple. But then again, I'm a total n00b. The price I pay for ignorance and bliss after being a spoiled Mac user for so many years (not saying all Mac users are ignorant, though!)

Yes, I did try placing the stand off into the backplate (1156/1155) into the correct holes as labelled. Except, when matching it to the Sabertooth Z77 holes, the backplate with the standoff won't match correctly unless I force it to "fit". Which means, there's deformation on the X60 backplate (although somewhat "slight"). I don't know if that's going to cause problem in the long run or not.

Thanks though! I'll watch and rewatch those again. Maybe I was doing something wrong! Not sure if it's worth switching to the X60 again; after all everything is working just fine with the H100i I've already got installed.


----------



## braindrain

Well what ever you decide to do I hope it all works out. I honestly don't know what's not working with the installation. This things usually just "work" unless you have an odd motherboard or the brackets faulty. With a Z77 Sabertooth everything should be easy. Either way, good luck.


----------



## blizzard232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metalcrack*
> 
> A quickie from this morning. Have some more work to do and also take a proper pic.


Really nice rig dude







, what fans did you used?? CM Sickeflow??


----------



## Metalcrack

Thanks. They are Gelid Wing 12s and 14s...aka "Gamer" fans. UV reactive, but I just have white cathodes.

I grab a few when I'm in Canada on business. Really cheap at Canada Computers. Bought mainly for the nice bearing and the fact they work at 5VDC.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835426018


----------



## CorporalHicks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metalcrack*
> 
> A quickie from this morning. Have some more work to do and also take a proper pic.


Gigabyte 7950 or 7970?


----------



## Metalcrack

7870 Windforce 3. Keeps cool but can't get voltage adjustment working properly. Should be able to keep it cool enough. Stable @ 1200/1250


----------



## Devildog83

A final touch LOL.


----------



## MKHunt

Huh. Fetish?


----------



## Buehlar

More goodness for the C70.







I'm gonna pull the Raystorm and XSPC res.
Going in with all EK blocks and a Bitspower res.


----------



## thestache

Selling my modded C70 case with 360mm radiator up top and 240mm radiator at front and all the fans. Time for something different.


----------



## ice445

Here's some updated pics. Did a bit more cable managing.


----------



## testudoaubreii

EVGA GeForce 680 will fit nicely in the C70, right?

I currently have two 7970s 3GB in Crossfire right now, but I got a really great deal on two of these:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130780

I don't know what to do. I have always had AMD/ATI and I was thinking about making the jump the Nvidia, but the only thing that I am worried about is the 2 GBs of VRAM for the 680s and the 3 GBs for the 7970s. What do you all think?


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *testudoaubreii*
> 
> EVGA GeForce 680 will fit nicely in the C70, right?
> 
> I currently have two 7970s 3GB in Crossfire right now, but I got a really great deal on two of these:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130780
> 
> I don't know what to do. I have always had AMD/ATI and I was thinking about making the jump the Nvidia, but the only thing that I am worried about is the 2 GBs of VRAM for the 680s and the 3 GBs for the 7970s. What do you all think?


Of course it fits, just look at my pics that I posted. That's a 680. As for the RAM, it's only an issue with super high amounts of AA, or trying to run a super high resolution. You'll be fine.


----------



## testudoaubreii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Of course it fits, just look at my pics that I posted. That's a 680. As for the RAM, it's only an issue with super high amounts of AA, or trying to run a super high resolution. You'll be fine.


Dohh!! Skipped right by that, didn't I? I will be running at 1920 x 1080 60 Hz for a long time lol. Do you think that it is worth trading out the Crossfire Gigabyte HD 7970 3GB? The voltage is locked on it and I can probably get a slight overclock on it. Is your 680 quiet and cool?

Forgive me if I shouldn't be talking about this in here, but I thought I would at least ask.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *testudoaubreii*
> 
> Dohh!! Skipped right by that, didn't I? I will be running at 1920 x 1080 60 Hz for a long time lol. Do you think that it is worth trading out the Crossfire Gigabyte HD 7970 3GB? The voltage is locked on it and I can probably get a slight overclock on it. Is your 680 quiet and cool?
> 
> Forgive me if I shouldn't be talking about this in here, but I thought I would at least ask.


Lol, well it's good you asked me because I owned a Gigabyte 7970. It was awful. My 680 is whisper quiet in comparison. As for temps, I've never seen it past 78C which is great for the stock fan profile. Basically, you're making a good trade here given how bad the Gigabyte ones are. If you want the absolute highest FPS, then trading for a different pair of 7970's would be the way to go. But, crossfire has quite a lot of problems right now as I'm sure you've noticed. SLI is much less hassle to deal with. Not to mention, at the resolution you're playing at two 680's will destroy absolutely any game, now and for a while to come.


----------



## Bolaz

My case started to make an annoying sound again i think its the mesh in the frontt rubbing against the fan blades in the front any idea on how to stop this? Anyone had this problem before?


----------



## testudoaubreii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Lol, well it's good you asked me because I owned a Gigabyte 7970. It was awful. My 680 is whisper quiet in comparison. As for temps, I've never seen it past 78C which is great for the stock fan profile. Basically, you're making a good trade here given how bad the Gigabyte ones are. If you want the absolute highest FPS, then trading for a different pair of 7970's would be the way to go. But, crossfire has quite a lot of problems right now as I'm sure you've noticed. SLI is much less hassle to deal with. Not to mention, at the resolution you're playing at two 680's will destroy absolutely any game, now and for a while to come.


Hey, thanks for the quick responses and the help and advice. I really appreciate it. The Crossfire 7970s are pretty nice cards, but I have already ran into problems with the multi-card set up. That is one of the reasons I picked up the EVGAs. So, you are saying even with 2GBs of VRAM, I will be good for a few years playing at what I play at? Sorry, I just want to make sure.

Here are the exact two sets that I have right now (7970s are installed currently)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125413

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130780


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *testudoaubreii*
> 
> Hey, thanks for the quick responses and the help and advice. I really appreciate it. The Crossfire 7970s are pretty nice cards, but I have already ran into problems with the multi-card set up. That is one of the reasons I picked up the EVGAs. So, you are saying even with 2GBs of VRAM, I will be good for a few years playing at what I play at? Sorry, I just want to make sure.
> 
> Here are the exact two sets that I have right now (7970s are installed currently)
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125413
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130780


Yep, you will be fine for quite a while at that resolution. I would take the EVGA's in a heartbeat over my experience with that exact Gigabyte card. Loud and completely incapable of even a minor overclock.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *testudoaubreii*
> 
> Dohh!! Skipped right by that, didn't I? I will be running at 1920 x 1080 60 Hz for a long time lol. Do you think that it is worth trading out the Crossfire Gigabyte HD 7970 3GB? The voltage is locked on it and I can probably get a slight overclock on it. Is your 680 quiet and cool?
> 
> Forgive me if I shouldn't be talking about this in here, but I thought I would at least ask.


I am not an expert but the 680 only has 256 bit interface and the 7970's have 384 bit. I like what you have.


----------



## testudoaubreii

Yeah, I saw that, too. I don't know exactly how that will effect performance either. Why is this so tough lol.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I am not an expert but the 680 only has 256 bit interface and the 7970's have 384 bit. I like what you have.


Just looking at the memory interface is a poor way to judge a card by. It's well known that at higher resolutions like 1440/1600p or multi monitor setups, the 7970 is going to be up to 10% faster in some cases. But with the application that the guy is going to be using them with, the 680's are a better pick because they have fewer software related issues.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Just looking at the memory interface is a poor way to judge a card by. It's well known that at higher resolutions like 1440/1600p or multi monitor setups, the 7970 is going to be up to 10% faster in some cases. But with the application that the guy is going to be using them with, the 680's are a better pick because they have fewer software related issues.


They have absolutely 0 software issues? Thats the only way it can be less than the number of issues with 7970s...


----------



## braindrain

Unless you have a buyer for the 7970's I'd keep them. Dual 7970's beat most card setup's. If the fan's are too noisy, get aftermarket coolers. On the plus side SLi IS more stable than Crossfire, but that's just drivers really. The 680's also use less power so thats a bonus. The 680's are only OpenGL 3.2 Compliant versus 4.2 for the 7970's, but then I don't think anything really uses OpenGL anymore. Not sure.

If you can sell the 7970's then go for it and get the 680's. Whatever you do the just research and make sure you getting the best card. Hey if you get a decent price for the 2 cards, go for a 690. Although with gaming at 1920 x 1080 you'd be fine with one 7970 or 680. With the trend in games to be developed cross platform these days you don't need an uber powerful PC as much as you did in the Crysis days. Sure the next generation of consoles is coming out soon put unless they packing SERIOUS graphics power, which I doubt, you should be fine for awhile.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bolaz*
> 
> My case started to make an annoying sound again i think its the mesh in the frontt rubbing against the fan blades in the front any idea on how to stop this? Anyone had this problem before?


Try removing the front cover and from the inside, push out on the metal grill a little. This stopped mine from doing that.


----------



## braindrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bolaz*
> 
> My case started to make an annoying sound again i think its the mesh in the frontt rubbing against the fan blades in the front any idea on how to stop this? Anyone had this problem before?


What fans do you have in the front? Are they standard 120 x 120 x 25mm fan's. Do what Buehlar suggests but if they 38mm thick or seriously high performance then its possible that they pulling the filter into the blades. Make sure the filter is secure. And as Buehlar says, push the metal out a bit, it might have been pushed in a bit somehow.


----------



## testudoaubreii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindrain*
> 
> Unless you have a buyer for the 7970's I'd keep them. Dual 7970's beat most card setup's. If the fan's are too noisy, get aftermarket coolers. On the plus side SLi IS more stable than Crossfire, but that's just drivers really. The 680's also use less power so thats a bonus. The 680's are only OpenGL 3.2 Compliant versus 4.2 for the 7970's, but then I don't think anything really uses OpenGL anymore. Not sure.
> 
> If you can sell the 7970's then go for it and get the 680's. Whatever you do the just research and make sure you getting the best card. Hey if you get a decent price for the 2 cards, go for a 690. Although with gaming at 1920 x 1080 you'd be fine with one 7970 or 680. With the trend in games to be developed cross platform these days you don't need an uber powerful PC as much as you did in the Crysis days. Sure the next generation of consoles is coming out soon put unless they packing SERIOUS graphics power, which I doubt, you should be fine for awhile.


Thank you for the advice. The 7970s are less than 2 weeks old and the 680s I just got last night, so I think I can get a pretty good price out of both of them. It is just the Crossfire issue that I am annoyed with and the 2 GB VRAM for the 680s. In fact, I would probably just go with the 680s if they had the 3GBs that the 7970s do. Perhaps, though, I will sell off both sets and get a 690. I don't know...it is a tough decision. Plus, I want the ones that go well with my case lol.


----------



## braindrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *testudoaubreii*
> 
> Thank you for the advice. The 7970s are less than 2 weeks old and the 680s I just got last night, so I think I can get a pretty good price out of both of them. It is just the Crossfire issue that I am annoyed with and the 2 GB VRAM for the 680s. In fact, I would probably just go with the 680s if they had the 3GBs that the 7970s do. Perhaps, though, I will sell off both sets and get a 690. I don't know...it is a tough decision.


Well if you already have both sets then try em out. You've been using the 7970's for 2 weeks now try the 680's. See if there are less issues/better performance and see how it goes. Unless you running at insanely high resolutions, like multiple monitor setups, then 2Gb is more than enough. Also what games do you play? Some games play better on nVidia some better on AMD. For example SLi 2Gb 680's get 99.5 fps on Battlefield 3 on extreme settings at 2560 x 1440 res, yet the same cards at the same settings and res only get 50.7 fps on Metro 2033.

EDIT: I usually use this chart when picking cards for a build. Might not be the most accurate but it has a good selection of cards and games with three different graphic settings.
http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/2012-vga-gpgpu/benchmarks,135.html


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> They have absolutely 0 software issues? Thats the only way it can be less than the number of issues with 7970s...


Wow, that's just ignorant. You surely can't be serious?


----------



## Bolaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Try removing the front cover and from the inside, push out on the metal grill a little. This stopped mine from doing that.


I'll give that a shot, thanks!


----------



## blizzard232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Here's some updated pics. Did a bit more cable managing.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice rig


----------



## testudoaubreii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindrain*
> 
> Well if you already have both sets then try em out. You've been using the 7970's for 2 weeks now try the 680's. See if there are less issues/better performance and see how it goes. Unless you running at insanely high resolutions, like multiple monitor setups, then 2Gb is more than enough. Also what games do you play? Some games play better on nVidia some better on AMD. For example SLi 2Gb 680's get 99.5 fps on Battlefield 3 on extreme settings at 2560 x 1440 res, yet the same cards at the same settings and res only get 50.7 fps on Metro 2033.
> 
> EDIT: I usually use this chart when picking cards for a build. Might not be the most accurate but it has a good selection of cards and games with three different graphic settings.
> http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/2012-vga-gpgpu/benchmarks,135.html


Thanks, again! I play games like Total War, Skyrim, Battlefield 3, ARMA series, Far Cry (2&3 right now), Just Cause 2, Crysis 3, Chivalry Medieval Warfare, Mount and Blade, Assassin's Creed series and Batman...just to name a few







. I would like to, I just know that once I open them, the price will go down when I try to resell them. I know, I know...why the hell did I buy them in the first place lol. Well, I got a really good deal on them and I thought I would grab them before someone else did to try them out. Anyhow, since you say that 2 GBs will be good for a while playing at the resolution that I play at, the real "gamble" maybe that AMD comes out with drivers that fix the Crossfire problems.

Thanks for the link and the help!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Just looking at the memory interface is a poor way to judge a card by. It's well known that at higher resolutions like 1440/1600p or multi monitor setups, the 7970 is going to be up to 10% faster in some cases. But with the application that the guy is going to be using them with, the 680's are a better pick because they have fewer software related issues.


It isn't just the memory interface.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> OK guys, I'm about to tear my rig apart. I have a *couple* new parts that should be arriving here tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be updating my build log soon!
> 
> Order Date: Monday 01 April, 2013
> Products
> 2 x *** HOT *** EK-VGA Supremacy Bridge Edition - Nickel
> - Fitting Size: 1/2" Barb for 1/2" ID tube $129.98
> 1 x EK-FC Bridge DUAL 3-Slot Parallel CSQ - Plexi $24.95
> 1 x Monsoon Free Center Compression Fittings, 7/16" x 5/8" Six Pack - Black Chrome $35.99
> 1 x EK-Supremacy CPU Water Block - Nickel - CSQ
> - Fitting Size: 1/2" Barb for 1/2" ID tube $76.95
> 1 x *** Scratch & Dent *** XSPC Hose 7/16″ ID, 5/8″ OD (15.9/11.1mm) - Clear $3.95
> 1 x XSPC EX120 Copper Single-Fan Radiator
> - Fitting Size: No Fittings $39.95
> 1 x Swiftech MCP655™ Series 12 VDC Water Pumps - With Speed Control $76.95
> 1 x Bitspower D5 / MCP655 Mod Kit - Black Sparkle Finish $39.95
> 2 x Zalman ZM-RHS1 Aluminum Passive VGA Memory Cooler - Silver $17.00
> 1 x Bitspower BP-D5TOPAC2-BK D5 Mod Pump Top V2 (Acrylic Version) $48.95
> 10 x Male Molex Pins - 4 Pack $2.90
> 10 x Female Molex Pins - 4 Pack $2.90
> 10 x Female 3-Pin Fan Pins - 3 Pack $2.90
> 1 x Bitspower Dual / Single D5 Top Upgrade Kit 150 (Black POM Cap) $44.95
> 1 x Bitspower Z-CAP II With G1/4" x3 ( POM Version ) $12.95
> 1 x *** NEW *** Bitspower Tank Clamp Set $4.95
> 1 x Monsoon Premium G 1 / 4 Plug - Chrome $2.95
> 16 x Bitspower Super Tight Weave Sleeving 1/8" - Black $9.44
> 16 x Bitspower Super Tight Weave Sleeving 1/8" - Red $9.44
> 16 x Bitspower Super Tight Weave Sleeving 1/4" - Red $12.64
> 16 x Bitspower Super Tight Weave Sleeving 1/4" - Black $12.64
> 1 x mod/smart 4pin Muti-Use Molex 90° Connector - Black
> - Cap Type: End Cap $1.00
> 3 x mod/smart 4-pin Male / Female Pass-Thru Connector - Black
> - Molex Pins: No Molex Pins $3.00
> 3 x Mod/Smart Male/Famale Molex Pins - 4 Pack $2.97
> 4 x *** NEW *** XSPC G1/4" 10mm Male to Female Fitting - Black Chrome Finish $7.96
> 2 x *** NEW *** XSPC G1/4" 5mm Male to Male Fitting - Black Chrome Finish $3.98
> 4 x Monsoon 90° Rotary Angle Fitting - 5/8" - Red $39.80
> 2 x EK-PSC Adapter 45° G1/4 Black Nickel $9.98
> 1 x Monsoon Light Port 45° Rotary Angle Fitting - 5/8" - Red $12.95
> 1 x Alphacool Plexi Lighting Module G1/4 - Glowlight $3.95
> 1 x *** NEW *** PrimoChill Intensifier Transparent Fluid Dye - Blood Red $8.95
> 1 x *** NEW *** PrimoChill Intensifier Transparent Fluid Dye - UV Electric Blue $8.95
> 1 x Bitspower Laing 12V D5 Pump Replacement O-Ring (D5 / DD12V-D5 /PMP-450/ MCP655 Series) - UV Red $1.99
> Sub-Total: $718.76
> United Parcel Service (Ground): $19.57
> Total: $738.33


A couple you say?

LOL


----------



## Devildog83

There is something I need to say, I found and joined this club some time ago. One of the things I liked about it is everyone was friendly and there were no " no it alls" in here, we talked about the C70 and alot of other things and never had trouble. It has changed. It is one thing to chime in with an opinion about things but to me there is nothing worse than reading arguements about this stuff. Everyone has there opinions but biting comments are not nessecary, saying someone is ignorent is uncalled for. At that point it doesn't matter if you are right or not, it's just wrong. It's not that hard to give an opinion without putting others down in the process. I know most or all of you in here might not miss the carbon-fiber-crazy old man's comments and pics but if I have to read much more I will step off for a while. In my signature there is a quote from Dennis Miller that says "it seems to me we have gotten so smart that we have ditched common sense". Please !!!!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> A couple you say?
> 
> LOL


Wow I know, the screen started getting blurry reading all of that.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> There is something I need to say, I found and joined this club some time ago. One of the things I liked about it is everyone was friendly and there were no " no it alls" in here, we talked about the C70 and alot of other things and never had trouble. It has changed. It is one thing to chime in with an opinion about things but to me there is nothing worse than reading arguements about this stuff. Everyone has there opinions but biting comments are not nessecary, saying someone is ignorent is uncalled for. At that point it doesn't matter if you are right or not, it's just wrong. It's not that hard to give an opinion without putting others down in the process. I know most or all of you in here might not miss the carbon-fiber-crazy old man's comments and pics but if I have to read much more I will step off for a while. In my signature there is a quote from Dennis Miller that says "it seems to me we have gotten so smart that we have ditched common sense". Please !!!!


I understand completely. I joined for the exact same reason and I like to dabble in a few times a week. It's a shame that its that frustrating but hey, it's spring time now. Time to go out anyways. How's the car? You get it up and running yet? I just put mine on the road last week

edit: derpa derpa im a downey


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> I understand completely. I joined for the exact same reason and I like to dabble in a few times a week. It's a shame that its that frustrating but hey, it's spring time now. Time to go out anyways. How's the car? You get it up and running yet? I just put mine on the road last week


Yep, I have a lot of work to do outside, a fence and painting and all. It wasn't me with the car but mine is running fine thank you.







.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

I thought you had the dragster? Oh nevermind, that was jlhwan. Well now my post is irrelevent...


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard232*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> Nice rig


Thanks!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> There is something I need to say, I found and joined this club some time ago. One of the things I liked about it is everyone was friendly and there were no " no it alls" in here, we talked about the C70 and alot of other things and never had trouble. It has changed. It is one thing to chime in with an opinion about things but to me there is nothing worse than reading arguements about this stuff. Everyone has there opinions but biting comments are not nessecary, saying someone is ignorent is uncalled for. At that point it doesn't matter if you are right or not, it's just wrong. It's not that hard to give an opinion without putting others down in the process. I know most or all of you in here might not miss the carbon-fiber-crazy old man's comments and pics but if I have to read much more I will step off for a while. In my signature there is a quote from Dennis Miller that says "it seems to me we have gotten so smart that we have ditched common sense". Please !!!!


Is calling someone ignorant really uncalled for? Being ignorant just means you aren't knowledgeable in some way. It's hardly an insult. The only reason I used that word because I assume he hasn't seen the myriad of crossfire problems that people complain about all the time. If he's used crossfire and it worked 100% for him, then that's great, but it sure doesn't coincide with everyone's experience.

And before someone puts words in my mouth, or claims I'm biased to Nvidia, I never said the 7970 crossfire is absolutely plagued with issues and unusable, or that the cards are bad. I said that one specific model (that I owned) was bad. Bad on design merits at that, nothing to do with the GPU itself. I even admitted that 7970's in crossfire are faster, and I'll even add that with a moderate overclock to 1200-1300, they are untouchable in pure FPS numbers.

Now this is extremely off topic. The man asked for opinions, I threw my 2 cents in, and now it's up to him what he wants to do. With that said, let's continue discussing the excellent case.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

I will go get brett again.

Lets keep it civil.







We're all friends here.


----------



## testudoaubreii

Sorry fellas. I feel responsible for that round of off topic-ness. I have been searching high and low and doing a lot of research before I just threw something into my case. I got some good advice and opinions and I really appreciate it. From now on, I will keep it on topic







.


----------



## CorporalHicks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *testudoaubreii*
> 
> Sorry fellas. I feel responsible for that round of off topic-ness. I have been searching high and low and doing a lot of research before I just threw something into my case. I got some good advice and opinions and I really appreciate it. From now on, I will keep it on topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You didn't do anything wrong friend. You asked for advice with an idea, for your build. That's what the forums for. No need to apologize!


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I will go get brett again.
> 
> Lets keep it civil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're all friends here.


My apologies if I came across as a you know what. Just to add, I'm not talking out of personal experience, just from what I hear on this forum and others like Guru3D. So what I say on that matter is to be taken with a grain of salt. I'm not some pro bencher that knows it all and has experienced everything, lol. The one thing I do know for sure however, is that not only is 7970 crossfire faster overall, but AMD is attempting to fix the well known issue with frame times and microstutter with crossfire, and are projecting that it will be fixed by June.


----------



## testudoaubreii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> My apologies if I came across as a you know what. Just to add, I'm not talking out of personal experience, just from what I hear on this forum and others like Guru3D. So what I say on that matter is to be taken with a grain of salt. I'm not some pro bencher that knows it all and has experienced everything, lol. *The one thing I do know for sure however, is that not only is 7970 crossfire faster overall, but AMD is attempting to fix the well known issue with frame times and microstutter with crossfire, and are projecting that it will be fixed by June*.


That is just what I have been reading up on. If they can fix the microstutter, the overall issues with Crossfire really, and I don't have to use a third party application like RadeonPro to play games, I am pretty sure that I would stick with the Gigabyte 7970s.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *testudoaubreii*
> 
> That is just what I have been reading up on. If they can fix the microstutter, the overall issues with Crossfire really, and I don't have to use a third party application like RadeonPro to play games, I am pretty sure that I would stick with the Gigabyte 7970s.


If you can, I would still exchange those 7970's for either some Sapphire ones or a reference pair, as the no overclocking thing is such a huge bummer. Tahiti scales so nicely.


----------



## Devildog83

You're OK ice, I know it sounded like the whole comment was about you but it wasn't. I just have dropped in on threads that were awful to even read because someone felt they had to be right and I just didn't want to see this club get there and it looked like it was headed in that direction. Good advice is always welcome. I just try and remember that there are a lot of differing opinions, it just needs to be civil and helpful.


----------



## OverclockedSpec

hey on your h100 are you running a push pull cause alot of forums I'm reading say you cant put a push pull configuration with some motherboards. just need to know in case cause building a new gaming pc with the c70 with the maximum formula 5 z and want to run either a h110 push pull or a h100i push pull so just wanting to now if you had any info


----------



## Fishinfan

Add me please.

Side



Front



This is the best case I have owned.Very happy with it.


----------



## CurtTerror

Hi guys looking at investing in a new Corsair C70 Vengeance gaming rig in Gun Metal Black. Any ideas? This will be for a new gaming rig / computer.


----------



## braindrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CurtTerror*
> 
> Hi guys looking at investing in a new Corsair C70 Vengeance gaming rig in Gun Metal Black. Any ideas? This will be for a new gaming rig / computer.


Ideas for what? A build? Layout? Mods? Doesn't really matter what type of rig you want to build, this case can handle it. One suggestion though. Since Australia gets as hot as South Africa does go for custom watercooling instead of a all-in-one liquid cooling system. I wish I had.


----------



## CurtTerror

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindrain*
> 
> Ideas for what? A build? Layout? Mods? Doesn't really matter what type of rig you want to build, this case can handle it. One suggestion though. Since Australia gets as hot as South Africa does go for custom watercooling instead of a all-in-one liquid cooling system. I wish I had.


Anything, ideas on a build, what you guys have found with using the case etc...

I'm not going for custom water cooling straight out dude, I don't overclock my hardware unless I need to & closed loop will be fine until I venture into Wc. Cheers


----------



## JayGB1982

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CurtTerror*
> 
> Anything, ideas on a build, what you guys have found with using the case etc...
> 
> I'm not going for custom water cooling straight out dude, I don't overclock my hardware unless I need to & closed loop will be fine until I venture into Wc. Cheers


Buy parts, Build it, Done.

Moving on


----------



## braindrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CurtTerror*
> 
> Anything, ideas on a build, what you guys have found with using the case etc...
> 
> I'm not going for custom water cooling straight out dude, I don't overclock my hardware unless I need to & closed loop will be fine until I venture into Wc. Cheers


The first question to ask when building any computer is, What will it be used for?

Are you going to be gaming on it? What games are you wanting to play? Is it for office related tasks? Graphic design, video editing, sound editing, 3D modelling? HTPC?

Second question is just as important, What is your budget?

Environment is also important. Will it be used in a room that gets hot? Does it need to be a quiet as possible? If you got awesome airconditioning and don't mind noise then getting a air cooler might be a cheaper option than getting liquid cooling. As far as I know this case can hold any and all tower coolers on the market.


----------



## CurtTerror

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindrain*
> 
> The first question to ask when building any computer is, What will it be used for?
> 
> Are you going to be gaming on it? What games are you wanting to play? Is it for office related tasks? Graphic design, video editing, sound editing, 3D modelling? HTPC?
> 
> Second question is just as important, What is your budget?
> 
> Environment is also important. Will it be used in a room that gets hot? Does it need to be a quiet as possible? If you got awesome airconditioning and don't mind noise then getting a air cooler might be a cheaper option than getting liquid cooling. As far as I know this case can hold any and all tower coolers on the market.


Okay Gaming :

All kinds of gaming - Witcher Series, Oblivion, Strategy Games, RPG's are my favourite, Guild Wars, Borderlands.. Just any game really. I like anything.

Budget, I haven't come up with one at the moment, I decided to invest in a quality case though because I simply don't have a budget, I'm not rich or anything, I just have a few thousand dollars in my account right now and earning a little lately, ( i work and study ) and I'm not sure where I want to take the build. I'm not going extreme though, I bought this case because it's a mid tower, it's got handles & looks quite good for a gaming build.

Other than that, probably used for general pc tasks such as music, movies gaming.. etc. Due to my situation ( I'm studying but also living with my parents ) the pc will be in my room, Silence is not an issue for me, as long as I can turn down the fans when asleep, but even then I'm happy to shut the pc off.

I live in Australia and it can get quite hot here, however my room is usually at a descent temperature and my house is usually quite cool, my room stays quite cool because we have a shade cloth and a gate in front of our house & directly outside my room there is a garden.

All I know is the case is suitable, looks like a good quality case & the styling is unique & I quite like it!


----------



## CurtTerror

Also I'm certainly into pc gaming but I don't like to waste money or build EXTREME builds, I really am just looking to build a solid, powerful & reliable pc. Also I should mention it will also be used for music production. Cheers


----------



## braindrain

Well an Intel i5 3570k on a Z77 chipset board is a good start. What graphics card you get will be determined but what monitor setup you plan on using. Haven't done much audio work in years, aside from ripping CD's, but I reckon a decent sound card is a must.
This thread should help with that. http://www.overclock.net/t/1014902/ocns-most-recommended-audio-products.

If you recording with a microphone then liquid cooling is probably the best option as its quieter, usually. If you plugging straight into a deck or amp then noise shouldn't be much of an issue. Basic recommendation to reduce noise is to remove the front 120mm fans from the case and install a 140mm fan as they quieter. You could also install one on the bottom for extra cooling.

I don't know if anyone make anything similar but I have a passive cooling Gigabyte 9800GT that is pretty great for reducing overall system noise. Not the best for gaming anymore but I reckon it'll be good in a HTPC or something used for audio production.

Once you've decided on all the components you'll be able to see what size PSU you need. In my experience its usually good to go 100-200w over what your system needs. Gives room for later upgrades and it lasts longer, it's also more efficient.


----------



## testudoaubreii

I built mine about 2 weeks ago. I cannot be more happy. I am very glad that I decided to go with this case. Gaming rig? You will have no problem fitting everything you need in this case to give you an awesome gaming experience? Are you looking for advice on hardware and such?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

@CurtTerror

Well, if you come in here asking if the case is good, we're going to recommend it. These threads are made for circle jerking so...

But yes, the case is great. Has all the options you would need in a tower + is has the military look. Good build quality (very little plastic), handles for moving it around, easy opening latches to access hardware.

Really a great case


----------



## CurtTerror

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> @CurtTerror
> 
> Well, if you come in here asking if the case is good, we're going to recommend it. These threads are made for circle jerking so...
> 
> But yes, the case is great. Has all the options you would need in a tower + is has the military look. Good build quality (very little plastic), handles for moving it around, easy opening latches to access hardware.
> 
> Really a great case


Mate, I didn't come in here asking whether the case is " Good " I said I'm considering the case for a build, and asked for thoughts & ideas whether the case is right for my needs. I would expect members who own the case to notify me if there were serious questions, and I'm not going to ask people who DONT own the case whether it's any good.

Cool, the military look isn't important to me, I do like the look of the case though I think it looks quite nice, and I'm gonna go for the Gun metal black because it looks awesome + I like black cases. Cheers, I like the handles too.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Im not trying to be rude, it's just that it's a case. All mid towers are going to do the same thing. It's just the ascetics really, cable management options, fan mounts etc are all there. Like with 100$+ cases. It has everything you need.

The only thing that I could say is that it can be a little bit loud with a few fans. All depends what you call "loud" but the case is very... porous. I mean, I have about 7-8 fans which is unnecessary but they are all "quiet" fans too. If you looked for a case with only a single intake and a single exhaust, im sure it would be quieter.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CurtTerror*
> 
> Also I'm certainly into pc gaming but I don't like to waste money or build EXTREME builds, I really am just looking to build a solid, powerful & reliable pc. Also I should mention it will also be used for music production. Cheers


I can see your dream rig in your sig. You already figured out what you want. If you don't want extreme build, instead of 3930k, you can get 3820 & also instead of GTX680, you can get GTX670. With the money you save, you can get a pair of 128GB SSD, maybe Plextor M5S 128GB SSD, set it up as RAID 0 & install OS in it. The speed is very useful when gaming. Finally, change the case to Corsair Vengeance C70, of course.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CurtTerror*
> 
> Mate, I didn't come in here asking whether the case is " Good " I said I'm considering the case for a build, and asked for thoughts & ideas whether the case is right for my needs. I would expect members who own the case to notify me if there were serious questions, and I'm not going to ask people who DONT own the case whether it's any good.
> 
> Cool, the military look isn't important to me, I do like the look of the case though I think it looks quite nice, and I'm gonna go for the Gun metal black because it looks awesome + I like black cases. Cheers, I like the handles too.


I, too, didn't care fr the military look which is why I got the black model. If you ignore the reset button, it looks industrial/professional more than military. Also with a bit of the Silverstone acoustic foam the case quiets down real nice. I leave mine like 14" away from me on my desk. I think its quite handsome and the handles are amazing for mobility.



ETA: it also fits an NZXT Kraken x60 natively in the top. That cooler in silent mode is the quietest CLC option to date, and has the performance to match.


----------



## kregore610

Do i get better airflow if i remove the dusfilter in the front? sorry for the noob question.


----------



## Phillychuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kregore610*
> 
> Do i get better airflow if i remove the dusfilter in the front? sorry for the noob question.


If your house has no dust, probably. But the more dust you suck into your fans will make things worse, like GPU shrouds.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> A couple you say?
> 
> LOL


LOL I'm sure I forgot something! My head is spinning...











But I am making some progress...
Out with the old...


In wiyh the new


----------



## Slaughtahouse

You're just going to town on this rig, aren't you?


----------



## Buehlar

Yes sir, with all these wonderful toys I just can't help myself


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> LOL I'm sure I forgot something! My head is spinning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I am making some progress...
> Out with the old...
> 
> 
> In wiyh the new


that lamp caught my attention








can't wait for more pics.

i personally not too fond of the EK M5F block but it is good. (i.e. not to my theme right now. CSQ looks good but when going CSQ it becomes your main theme)
also, don't really like the Chipset block since it is even more unnecessary than the mossfet block (though it is OCN







) and it would be a b**ch to order in a loop.


Spoiler: but i am considering the MIPS block






Spoiler: Either Mossfet only







________________________________________________________


Spoiler: Or mossfet and chipset








or just nothing and stay with ASUS stock.



btw, i see you also got those scratches/dust on the asus mossfet block (i hate these)


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> that lamp caught my attention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't wait for more pics.


Yea the pool table pretty is cluttered with parts at the moment. It has become my catch-all station as my workbench is full of parts too. It seems impossible that all these scattered parts actually fit in this case!
Quote:


> i personally not too fond of the EK M5F block but it is good. (i.e. not to my theme right now. CSQ looks good but when going CSQ it becomes your main theme)
> also, don't really like the Chipset block since it is even more unnecessary than the mossfet block (though it is OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and it would be a b**ch to order in a loop.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: but i am considering the MIPS block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Either Mossfet only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ________________________________________________________
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Or mossfet and chipset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or just nothing and stay with ASUS stock.


Those are awesome, I had a difficult time deciding on which blocks to go with cause I think those would look good in my build too.
Quote:


> btw, i see you also got those scratches/dust on the asus mossfet block (i hate these)


Me too. When I first got the board I thought I had scratched everything up...I was very pissed! but they aren't actually scratches, just skin cells from my hands when brushed against them...rubs right off no problem








still annoying though.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Yea the pool table pretty is cluttered with parts at the moment. It has become my catch-all station as my workbench is full of parts too. It seems impossible that all these scattered parts actually fit in this case!
> Those are awesome, I had a difficult time deciding on which blocks to go with cause I think those would look good in my build too.
> Me too. When I first got the board I thought I had scratched everything up...I was very pissed! but they aren't actually scratches, just skin cells from my hands when brushed against them...rubs right off no problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still annoying though.


I thought my ASRock Extreme6 had scratched up heatsinks until I realized they were actually covered with a thin plastic film....felt stupid after figuring that out.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

I found some ammo cases from .50 cal rounds and 40mm rounds at a local store. Should I buy one? How could I incorporate it with my system setup? Store games in there? lol


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> I found some ammo cases from .50 cal rounds and 40mm rounds at a local store. Should I buy one? How could I incorporate it with my system setup? Store games in there? lol


HDD Array maybe? or external PSU...will an AX1200 fit in it?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

You could probably fit a psu in the 40mm case. You need to cut open some holes I guess.


----------



## Buehlar

Cool, that would be a nice option for someone that needed the extra power if they wanted to run quad SLI with a 240 RAD on the bottom. Would defiantly match a military theme.
HDD storage would be a more practical application though. Drill some holes, mount some hot swaps and a fan = awesome.


----------



## Demiise

While looking at the H100i in Novatech, I decided to pick one up as a bit of an impulse buy! Was originally considering a custom loop, but the £1-200 price difference between that and a H100i could buy me a new graphics card/PSU/Mobo etc.! Not to mention a custom loop would mean I couldn't do any gaming for a while as I took my rig offline...

Overall, I have to say I am very impressed. Currently looking at 20-25 degrees while idling and not seen over about 47 at full load at 4GHz. Considering it's running on the quiet profile too, I am very happy compared to the old Coolermaster air cooler I had. Cleans the case up nicely too.

Excuse the bad quality photos, but here's a few shots.







I think I may even be able to just about squeeze another set of fans for push/pull also. Want to pick up a set of SP120 fans to match the others, wo will give it a go and see whether the performace difference is worth it.

I think the next purchase will be a new PSU... so that I can get on with braiding the cables to match. Had a go using some blue paracord on the front panel connectors and they seemed to come out pretty well. Might have a try with white instead of blue however.


----------



## CastorTroy45

If anyone is looking for the black C70 its on tiger direct for $64.99 two day sale.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7622508&CatId=1509


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demiise*
> 
> While looking at the H100i in Novatech, I decided to pick one up as a bit of an impulse buy! Was originally considering a custom loop, but the £1-200 price difference between that and a H100i could buy me a new graphics card/PSU/Mobo etc.! Not to mention a custom loop would mean I couldn't do any gaming for a while as I took my rig offline...
> 
> Overall, I have to say I am very impressed. Currently looking at 20-25 degrees while idling and not seen over about 47 at full load at 4GHz. Considering it's running on the quiet profile too, I am very happy compared to the old Coolermaster air cooler I had. Cleans the case up nicely too.
> 
> Excuse the bad quality photos, but here's a few shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I may even be able to just about squeeze another set of fans for push/pull also. Want to pick up a set of SP120 fans to match the others, wo will give it a go and see whether the performace difference is worth it.
> 
> I think the next purchase will be a new PSU... so that I can get on with braiding the cables to match. Had a go using some blue paracord on the front panel connectors and they seemed to come out pretty well. Might have a try with white instead of blue however.


I like the C70 also, nice and cool and no wieght on the mobo.too. Push/pull don't help much, probably not worth the price of fans even if they do fit. 2 or 3 degrees at the most. All in all I am happy with my choice to use it.


----------



## Demiise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I like the C70 also, nice and cool and no wieght on the mobo.too. Push/pull don't help much, probably not worth the price of fans even if they do fit. 2 or 3 degrees at the most. All in all I am happy with my choice to use it.


That's good to hear, thanks! Might not bother in that case then, especially considering it may make it look messier with another set of fans. Will likely still buy a set of SP120 just so I can get the white rings to match the colours


----------



## lee63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CastorTroy45*
> 
> If anyone is looking for the black C70 its on tiger direct for $64.99 two day sale.
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7622508&CatId=1509


Wow I'm all over this, just what I was looking for.....has anyone replaced the stock window ? its kinda fugly lol

EDIT: found the window mod on the front page.


----------



## Nexo

I'm gonna get that case once the Intel Haswell CPUs comes out. This is gonna be my setup http://pcpartpicker.com/p/NJyX but I'm gonna get the new motherboards and the Intel CPU.


----------



## UnStableFPS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CastorTroy45*
> 
> If anyone is looking for the black C70 its on tiger direct for $64.99 two day sale.
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7622508&CatId=1509


Nice you beat me to it! At this price it makes me want to buy another one lol


----------



## lee63

I would like to replace the window but I don't have the tools or know how







Anyone willing to make me a window ? I could pay through PP.


----------



## CrazyCorky

Start talking to Sebar about the windows. Hes has made some for a good number of us. He will only do it if there are enough interested though.


----------



## sebar

Right now there is four others that are interested, lee63 makes five. I will order some acrylic and start the process. If we can get a few more interested the material cost will go down. I have also bought some rubber grommets to try out and they worked great.


----------



## lee63

Oh wow, thanks for the reply. Now I know I can the get window replaced I'll order today. I love everything about this case except the window.

Expect a PM sebar


----------



## blizzard232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demiise*
> 
> Excuse the bad quality photos, but here's a few shots.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Beautiful build


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> Right now there is four others that are interested, lee63 makes five. I will order some acrylic and start the process. If we can get a few more interested the material cost will go down. I have also bought some rubber grommets to try out and they worked great.


I'd be interested depending on what the cost is.


----------



## Bolaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> Right now there is four others that are interested, lee63 makes five. I will order some acrylic and start the process. If we can get a few more interested the material cost will go down. I have also bought some rubber grommets to try out and they worked great.


How hard is it to replace? Im not at home so i cant look at the case


----------



## lee63

I couldn't resist the TD price, funny thing I wasn't even considering this case until today lol, looks like I have a big thread to read


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> I'd be interested depending on what the cost is.


The cost will depend on the number of people interested.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bolaz*
> 
> How hard is it to replace? Im not at home so i cant look at the case


The window is super easy to replace. It is just a matter of removing the screws and swapping the window panel out add some grommets as spacers and reinstall screws.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> I'd be interested depending on what the cost is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cost will depend on the number of people interested.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bolaz*
> 
> How hard is it to replace? Im not at home so i cant look at the case
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The window is super easy to replace. It is just a matter of removing the screws and swapping the window panel out add some grommets as spacers and reinstall screws.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

No need for grommets if you're too lazy to get the perfect size.








This is what I did to my window:


----------



## Bolaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> No need for grommets if you're too lazy to get the perfect size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I did to my window:


Im in


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bolaz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> No need for grommets if you're too lazy to get the perfect size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I did to my window:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im in
Click to expand...

Just bought an extra piece of lexan from my friend, used some tools my neighbor had for a nice cut, and 60cents for the nuts. All in all, a sexy window for about $12.


----------



## sebar

Looks great, the rubber grommets come with the case so there is no need to buy any additional materials. The rubber grommets will also hold the window in place with minimal pressure on the plexi, and help to eliminate noise caused by vibration.


----------



## ice445

Excellent, I'm basically sold then.


----------



## lee63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Excellent, I'm basically sold then.


Me too, so by replacing the window you lose the rubber around the stock window....correct, its no biggie just wanted to clarify.


----------



## sebar

No, the trim piece stays in place. the look of the side panel will be the same except that the window will not have the mesh.


----------



## Demiise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard232*
> 
> Beautiful build


Thanks








Still plenty more I want to do but it's a lovely case to build in and keep tidy!


----------



## Demiise

Would be interested in a window, but unfortunately I think shipping costs to the UK would outweigh the cost of materials!
I think it may be time I invested in a Dremmel so I can give some of these mods a go myself.

Lovely looking build though Sebar! Looks awesome with the clear window.


----------



## lee63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> No, the trim piece stays in place. the look of the side panel will be the same except that the window will not have the mesh.


Oh yeah...that looks perfect, I'm in for sure. Makes the case look so much better.

Thanks for the pic.


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demiise*
> 
> Would be interested in a window, but unfortunately I think shipping costs to the UK would outweigh the cost of materials!
> I think it may be time I invested in a Dremmel so I can give some of these mods a go myself.
> 
> Lovely looking build though Sebar! Looks awesome with the clear window.


First class international postage is about $20.45.

Thanks for the kind remarks about my build.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lee63*
> 
> Oh yeah...that looks perfect, I'm in for sure. Makes the case look so much better.
> 
> Thanks for the pic.


No problem, It does make the case look much better.

Here are more pics.


----------



## Nexo

What type of screws does the front panel fan mount need?


----------



## MusicMelody

Hi guys, I'm thinking about getting this case. I was going to go for the HAF Xb, but measurements and space won't allow it. I have a few questions. Can I move around the front cages for better cooling? Also, working with all the metal, what tools would i need to cut into it and such? for aesthetics and cooling? Also, is there anyway to mod the front buttons, or make them flush with the metal? I have been looking for a very affordable and very aesthetically pleasing case. I wanted the NXZT switch 810 but it is about 2 inches too tall.


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicMelody*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm thinking about getting this case. I was going to go for the HAF Xb, but measurements and space won't allow it. I have a few questions. Can I move around the front cages for better cooling? Also, working with all the metal, what tools would i need to cut into it and such? for aesthetics and cooling? Also, is there anyway to mod the front buttons, or make them flush with the metal? I have been looking for a very affordable and very aesthetically pleasing case. I wanted the NXZT switch 810 but it is about 2 inches too tall.


This is a great case, the HDD cages can be removed for better air flow. there is also fan mounts on both the front and the back of the HDD cages. You will not have any airflow problems with this case. The front panel buttons are mounted into the drive bay area. I would imagine that they could easily be modded to remove them and replace the opening with a factory bay cover. Then you could easily add vandal switches for the power and reset. in the top of the case or into a drive bay cover.


----------



## lee63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> This is a great case, the HDD cages can be removed for better air flow. there is also fan mounts on both the front and the back of the HDD cages. You will not have any airflow problems with this case. The front panel buttons are mounted into the drive bay area. I would imagine that they could easily be modded to remove them and replace the opening with a factory bay cover. Then you could easily add vandal switches for the power and reset. in the top of the case or into a drive bay cover.


What a cool case, little did I know I would end up buying one today. I just don't understand the stock window...its a real turn off IMO.


----------



## CrazyCorky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lee63*
> 
> What a cool case, little did I know I would end up buying one today. I just don't understand the stock window...its a real turn off IMO.


Have Sebar make you one. I believe he is taking orders for his next one!


----------



## erzu

How much does sebar charge?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lee63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erzu*
> 
> How much does sebar charge?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


Not sure yet but the more he makes the cheaper it gets, I think.


----------



## MusicMelody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> overall great case (switched from Antec 1100), love the all metal design and Corsair really nailed it with the easily opened side panels (not only the C70, but especially it) which makes my life easier by a lot.


Question,

I'm stuck between the c70 and the 1100. I like the sleek look of the 1100 but I like the all metal of the c70. I love the back motherboard fan, but I also like the bottom inside fan of the c70. Which case offers better cooling? Both of them have the option for the 2+2 front intake, rear exhaust, and top exhaust (although the c70 has room for two top exhaust right?) I like sleek/smooth look more than the rugged military look but I would be getting a black case and painting the accents dark blue....sigh...I'm just stuck on it trying to decide between the 1100 and the c70.


----------



## Fishinfan

yes, the c70 has enough room for 2 fans on top.


----------



## MusicMelody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shtomper*
> 
> Didn't want to show it off until its completley done, still waiting for my drill so I can attach my tinnted window, but this is it so far guys. Pick a color - any color.


Love the color, not too bright. What LED's are you using and can you post more pics on where you have them placed?


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicMelody*
> 
> Question,
> 
> I'm stuck between the c70 and the 1100. I like the sleek look of the 1100 but I like the all metal of the c70. I love the back motherboard fan, but I also like the bottom inside fan of the c70. Which case offers better cooling? Both of them have the option for the 2+2 front intake, rear exhaust, and top exhaust (although the c70 has room for two top exhaust right?) I like sleek/smooth look more than the rugged military look but I would be getting a black case and painting the accents dark blue....sigh...I'm just stuck on it trying to decide between the 1100 and the c70.


wow, you actually found that post which was buried so long ago








the back MoBo fan is pretty much pointless since it just adds to the noise level, HAS to be a LP one (~12mm) to be worth it and might just add to the dustiness.

The C70 is more modular in the fan area. it has the 2 front intakes and 2 HDD fans option (case comes with two in the HDD position as the default) but you can remove the HDD cages unlike the 1100 which improves airflow. also the C70 cages allow for the max SSDs (i.e. as the number of max HDD which is 6) and has a better mounting system of those unlike the 1100 which can hold only 2 SSDs by default (if you aren't modding or using Velcro) and the mounting system isn't the best for both SSD's and HDDs (sure the rails are convenient but to me they lack the structural strength)

Additionally, as you mentioned, the C70 has a better overall airflow options (top exhaust and bottom mounts) and it is better planned for more fans and possible watercooling (both AIO and custom).

Moreover, the C70 has a few little things that are better than the 1100's little things: the C70 has better cable management (especially with the clamps which makes things WAY easier) and the 1100 has a bit lackluster Cable management (which IMO works better for non modular PSU like the Antec gamer series or some semi modular but i can't really blame antec for that). the window on the 1100 has its major flaw, the fan mounts in the middle which RUIN the look and to me the C70 window is better a bit since it can at least be rotated or easily replaced.
also the easily removed panels and top handles may seem a bit worthless but they make your life much easier.

IMO the C70 while having a rugged military look it is subtle and well done with balance and it doesn't scream "FPS G4M3R!!!" (though the front reset switch is a bit too much but it is only a sticker)

if you want the Antec Sleek look i'd recommend you the Antec P280 window case which is feature wise superior to the 1100 (better drive cages, better panels, better front and a few more little things which are improved or better than the 1100) and is a stunner: (and comes in white too)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Also, i'd recommend watching some videos of both cases since always help to visualize the cases better:


Spoiler: Videos



_


Spoiler: 1100

















Spoiler: C70

















Spoiler: Antec P280 Window











skip to 2:56 for the P280



_


----------



## MusicMelody

Alright, I'm going to order this case. A previous post I made, someone mentioned taking out the front area with buttons and making vandal switches? I'm new to modding, but I really would only want to do three things to make this case aesthetically what I want.

Change the LED behind power button from white to a blue tint
Paint the reset button gunmetal black with blue stripes
Paint the trim and accents blue
Metal work with vents by top and front dust filters (No idea what tools would be needed, any advice?)

How would I change the button LED?


----------



## testudoaubreii

Alrighty, after a few days with the SLI 680s, I am going back to AMD. I sold off everything and Tuesday I will have my Sapphire Vapor-X 7970 GHz Edition 6GB. I know that 6GB is overkill right now, but if I do decide to at least check out Eyefinity (I do have a 4 monitor set up right now), and possibly move to a higher resolution, then I already have it. I have only had this Crossfire and SLI set up for about a week, but both gave me trouble in on way or another. That is why I am going back to a single card set up.

Anyhow, I like to think that I pick the Saphhire because it looks like a good card, but I really just got it because it is going to look great in my case. It has a blackplate and it has a LED light that shines through the Sapphire name. I think that it is going to look pretty slick. The next thing that I want to do is replace the side panel with something solid and possibly another material. The original one is acrylic, correct? Would plexiglass be a good option, or do any of you have any other suggestions?


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *testudoaubreii*
> 
> Alrighty, after a few days with the SLI 680s, I am going back to AMD. I sold off everything and Tuesday I will have my Sapphire Vapor-X 7970 GHz Edition 6GB. I know that 6GB is overkill right now, but if I do decide to at least check out Eyefinity (I do have a 4 monitor set up right now), and possibly move to a higher resolution, then I already have it. I have only had this Crossfire and SLI set up for about a week, but both gave me trouble in on way or another. That is why I am going back to a single card set up.
> 
> Anyhow, I like to think that I pick the Saphhire because it looks like a good card, but I really just got it because it is going to look great in my case. It has a blackplate and it has a LED light that shines through the Sapphire name. I think that it is going to look pretty slick. The next thing that I want to do is replace the side panel with something solid and possibly another material. The original one is acrylic, correct? Would plexiglass be a good option, or do any of you have any other suggestions?


Good choice, although not entirely necessary on the RAM. The card is incredibly sexy though, I'll give you that. I really like the look of mine at night with only a small amount of LED lighting. Excuse the bad pic, but :


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicMelody*
> 
> Alright, I'm going to order this case. A previous post I made, someone mentioned taking out the front area with buttons and making vandal switches? I'm new to modding, but I really would only want to do three things to make this case aesthetically what I want.
> 
> Change the LED behind power button from white to a blue tint
> Paint the reset button gunmetal black with blue stripes
> Paint the trim and accents blue
> Metal work with vents by top and front dust filters (No idea what tools would be needed, any advice?)
> 
> How would I change the button LED?


The power button LED is a micro mini LED. I saw some at Frys but they only had Green in stock. It would probably be much easier to find a Blue film to put in front of the LED to change the color. The HDD light is a standard 3mm LED and would be easy to change out.


----------



## Fishinfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicMelody*
> 
> Alright, I'm going to order this case. A previous post I made, someone mentioned taking out the front area with buttons and making vandal switches? I'm new to modding, but I really would only want to do three things to make this case aesthetically what I want.
> 
> Change the LED behind power button from white to a blue tint
> Paint the reset button gunmetal black with blue stripes
> Paint the trim and accents blue
> Metal work with vents by top and front dust filters (No idea what tools would be needed, any advice?)
> 
> How would I change the button LED?


Just the question I was going ask as well.Really don't care for the *********** button.


----------



## MusicMelody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> The power button LED is a micro mini LED. I saw some at Frys but they only had Green in stock. It would probably be much easier to find a Blue film to put in front of the LED to change the color. The HDD light is a standard 3mm LED and would be easy to change out.


Do you have any pictures of the film? or an example of it in use? And what color is the HDD light? I didn't even think of that....In about an hour or so I will have a full conceptual design build log up on here for my plans.


----------



## MusicMelody

Well...after about two days of camping this forum and researching, this is the general plan I have come up with, pictures at the very bottom...

Corsair Vengeance C70 Case
Fans: Corsair 120mm SP or AF blue trim (not sure which ones, is there a preference?) I want to be able to control the flow, so maybe a diff fan?
-Fans will be added over time due to temp monitoring and budget
Trim pieces on front and side will be painted a dark blue/cobalt color
Carbon fiber tape/masking (blue and black) will be used on interior, latches, and other areas as accents
Plans in future for painting/airbrushing areas on case, like the red and black stripe in the military build (only blue tones)
Case and metal work with mesh design in future (Digital Storm Bolt was inspiration)
Front 5.25 panel covers will be put together with glue and used as a rear interior cover for the 5.25 cage

I would also like to do something similar to the planetscape 2 build with the way he overlapped the Lian Li bezel over the C70 one, and the giant fan intake.

The rest of my build:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128566
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233359&nm_mc=OTC-pr1c3grabb3r&cm_mmc=OTC-pr1c3grabb3r-_-Memory+(Desktop+Memory)-_-Corsair-_-20233359
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113280

I will be importing a TR2 430 Thermaltake PSU, HDD, and CD Drive and in the future buying a new PSU and a GPU. Nothing major now because this PSU works fine for me, and the MOST graphic intensive game I play is WoW, lol.

AND onto the images. A few of the images are LED inspiration, (including the on/off button LED color), a few others are inspiration for airbrushing and flames, while some are inspiration for design ideas and layouts. This is my first build, and I'm very excited to get it underway in the next month or so.


----------



## MKHunt

a UV LED will get you closer to that power button color than blue.


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicMelody*
> 
> Do you have any pictures of the film? or an example of it in use? And what color is the HDD light? I didn't even think of that....In about an hour or so I will have a full conceptual design build log up on here for my plans.


The HDD light is white, here is a link to some blue film. http://www.eplastics.com/Plastic/Vinyl_Sheet/VINTRBLUPP-010
This would be an expensive product. I am sure you could find something much cheaper. You could maybe try some transparent blue paint on the LED's.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

The white LED is sick. I think once some of you actually order the case, you'll come to appreciate it. I wish there were some more white led's that came with the case. Pre-built lighting or white led fans etc


----------



## sebar

Update: I bought the acrylic for the window panels, because of the minimum order I had to buy enough acrylic for 9 panels so there will be a few extra for sale. The rubber grommets I got are not as great as I was hoping, they are a little to big for my liking. I still say the stock rubber grommets that came with the case are the best option.


----------



## lee63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> Update: I bought the acrylic for the window panels, because of the minimum order I had to buy enough acrylic for 9 panels so there will be a few extra for sale. The rubber grommets I got are not as great as I was hoping, they are a little to big for my liking. I still say the stock rubber grommets that came with the case are the best option.


Woohoo...I'll get my window before my case lol.

Thanks again.


----------



## CorporalHicks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*
> 
> Just the question I was going ask as well.Really don't care for the *********** button.


*********** button. Ha.

Thanks Sebar, mark me down for one, just say the word and I'll send the money. Much appreciated for undertaking the task that Corsair should be doing!


----------



## Fishinfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorporalHicks*
> 
> *********** button. Ha.
> 
> Thanks Sebar, mark me down for one, just say the word and I'll send the money. Much appreciated for undertaking the task that Corsair should be doing!


Then,what color is it?


----------



## kizwan

The "***********" part sound funny.


----------



## MusicMelody

Okay guys, a few questions, this will be my first build, what do I look for, or where do I go for a complete dummies guide to install and troubleshooting?


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicMelody*
> 
> Okay guys, a few questions, this will be my first build, what do I look for, or where do I go for a complete dummies guide to install and troubleshooting?


Go to YouTube and do a search for how to build a computer. There will be plenty of videos. I know newegg has a few. Good luck and you can always ask on the forum if you run into trouble or are unsure about something.


----------



## erzu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MusicMelody*
> 
> Okay guys, a few questions, this will be my first build, what do I look for, or where do I go for a complete dummies guide to install and troubleshooting?
> 
> 
> 
> Go to YouTube and do a search for how to build a computer. There will be plenty of videos. I know newegg has a few. Good luck and you can always ask on the forum if you run into trouble or are unsure about something.
Click to expand...

How much does it cost for the window?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> I tried to be cheeky and temporarily mount my AR to my case, but then I realized it's a real dilemma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also guys, guys guys, guys. This case suddenly feels a little cramped.


great rig, but while i was checking to see if you had 690's or titans, i saw "SLI 3770K" and GTX titan i7 as your gpus, you might want to update that


----------



## blizzard232

I just replaced my HD 5870 for MSI N570GTX PE/OC and I bought new supporter for overclocking, she has 1 year and her name is Nagini














Sry for blurry quality, I will post better photos with brother's DSLR at weekend, after he will come home from boarding school.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> great rig, but while i was checking to see if you had 690's or titans, i saw "SLI 3770K" and GTX titan i7 as your gpus, you might want to update that


That was last night's "funny business".

That pic is also super outdated.

This one is slightly more current,


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> That was last night's "funny business".
> 
> That pic is also super outdated.
> 
> This one is slightly more current,


How are you fitting 3 fans up top? And are those SP120's or AF120's?


----------



## MKHunt

SP120 high performance connected to a bitfenix fan controller.

I fit them by mounting them to a triple radiator









Real easy, just get some custom length M3 screws and secure it from the top like a normal double rad.


----------



## UnStableFPS

well just finished building my computer! It looked like all was well until I try to game. After 10minutes or so my monitor turns into "DVI NO SIGNAL" It works fine during desktop and surfing the web though =\. Another problem is it's not showing my 2nd hard drive under "My Computer" but I can see it in BIOS. anyways sorry I know this isn't the forum for that.

AMD FX 8350
Asus Sabertooth 990FX Gen3
Corsair H110
Corsair 16GB 1600mhz
Corsair AX850 PSU
Corsair AF120(3) & 140(2) Fans
SanDisk Extreme 240GB SSD
Seagate Barracuda 1TB
Power Color 7970 3GB
NZXT Hue
NZXT Sentry Fan Controller

sorry for the crappy pictures..iphone sucks taking pictures inside.


----------



## ice445

Your powercolor card is whats causing that. Terrible brand, known for doing stuff like that


----------



## UnStableFPS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Your powercolor card is whats causing that. Terrible brand, known for doing stuff like that


lol don't tell me that. RMA?

Also using the Asus VG248QE 144hz monitor.


----------



## blizzard232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnStableFPS*
> 
> sorry for the crappy pictures..iphone sucks taking pictures inside.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


Nice build dude.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnStableFPS*
> 
> lol don't tell me that. RMA?
> 
> Also using the Asus VG248QE 144hz monitor.


Yeah, you'll have to RMA. I've heard of other people having that problem, it's almost assuredly the graphics card.


----------



## UnStableFPS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Yeah, you'll have to RMA. I've heard of other people having that problem, it's almost assuredly the graphics card.


That sucks. Still trying to figure out why I can browse Internet all day but once I go to game I get the no signal after about 10mins.


----------



## UnStableFPS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard232*
> 
> Nice build dude.


Thanks! 2nd built PC. First was from 2004! BIG difference lol


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnStableFPS*
> 
> That sucks. Still trying to figure out why I can browse Internet all day but once I go to game I get the no signal after about 10mins.


Is the card overheating? That's what I would assume.


----------



## UnStableFPS

says 37c idle...

I haven't overclocked it or anything. Also left the computer on all night last night downloading drivers and stuff. I'll check when gaming if I can get a reading quick enough lol


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> Is the card overheating? That's what I would assume.


It's not overheating, it's crashing. Black screen means the video card core has crashed irrecoverably.


----------



## Devildog83

Not sure if this looks good enough but managed to change the color of the HDD LED.


----------



## Gavush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicMelody*
> 
> Okay guys, a few questions, this will be my first build, what do I look for, or where do I go for a complete dummies guide to install and troubleshooting?


I used the newegg videos on YouTube. It was my first build as well. It was pretty much step by step. I even referred to them a couple of times during the build.


----------



## afallickwang

Strongly considering this case against the Raven and HAF XB? Any suggestions?


----------



## Fishinfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Not sure if this looks good enough but managed to change the color of the HDD LED.


How did you change the color? And Carbon Fiber? Now your blowin my mind!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*
> 
> How did you change the color? And Carbon Fiber? Now your blowin my mind!


I used ceramic engine paint.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afallickwang*
> 
> Strongly considering this case against the Raven and HAF XB? Any suggestions?


I don't know the other 2 cases at all, I can just tell you this case is very versatile, nice looking and has so many cooling options it's insane.

I hope that helps.


----------



## TheMissingPiece

So, uh, I made a couple mistakes.

A) I put too much pressure on the plexiglass while drilling the holes, causing the plexiglass to break/crack. Looks like I have to buy another sheet....

B) While stripping paint from my booboo a while back, I weakened the integrity of the grey bezel surrounding the window, causing it to crack and break.

Is there any way for me to request/purchase a grey bezel replacement from Corsair? Or does anyone have any extras (for some really weird reason) that they want to sell to me?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMissingPiece*
> 
> So, uh, I made a couple mistakes.
> 
> A) I put too much pressure on the plexiglass while drilling the holes, causing the plexiglass to break/crack. Looks like I have to buy another sheet....
> 
> B) While stripping paint from my booboo a while back, I weakened the integrity of the grey bezel surrounding the window, causing it to crack and break.
> 
> Is there any way for me to request/purchase a grey bezel replacement from Corsair? Or does anyone have any extras (for some really weird reason) that they want to sell to me?


1) Next time you drill, make sure you drill on a surface you can score. I've seen some people do it over edges which doesn't make sense to me. All of that weight is going to cause cracking. Not judging you or saying you did it wrong, just for the next time.

2) You can contact Corsair I guess from their website and send them an email. I believe a user way back in this thread had an issue with their trim and Corsair sent it to that poster, free of charge (not 100% sure).


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afallickwang*
> 
> Strongly considering this case against the Raven and HAF XB? Any suggestions?


The Raven is a sweet case. All of those options are great so it's really just a matter of ascetics.


----------



## MusicMelody

Okay, now I'm onto the concern of cooling, what is the main difference between the AF and SP series fans? I want those all round in my case, and going with a gemin II s524 heatsink. I ask about cooling because this tower I going into a tight area....

In the following diagraming the U is the tower and the I's are the walls of my desk cubby.......................I U I

I have will have about a half inch on each side, OR if i shove it to the back side with fans open, I will have a full inch of pull to the side, open room in front, and about 5 inches in back before it hits wall and 4 inches up top before it hits drawer above it.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicMelody*
> 
> Okay, now I'm onto the concern of cooling, what is the main difference between the AF and SP series fans? I want those all round in my case, and going with a gemin II s524 heatsink. I ask about cooling because this tower I going into a tight area....
> 
> In the following diagraming the U is the tower and the I's are the walls of my desk cubby.......................I U I
> 
> I have will have about a half inch on each side, OR if i shove it to the back side with fans open, I will have a full inch of pull to the side, open room in front, and about 5 inches in back before it hits wall and 4 inches up top before it hits drawer above it.


AF120 produce more air flow - great for air cooling of heat sinks
SP120 produce more static pressure - great for water cooling through radiators

Why hide such a beautiful case under your desk?


----------



## Buehlar

Well, I ran out of fittings and I absolutly refuse to make any curves or bends in my tubing like my last loop did. I want everything to run straight this time, so I'm waiting on another order of fittings. Still gotta paint the 120 rad anyway.


----------



## Trexx

Some minor changes: cathode lights, fans, upper hdd cage removal

I would appreciate any advice about cathode lights placement. Τhe other one is barely visible in the second photo


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Well, I ran out of fittings and I absolutly refuse to make any curves or bends in my tubing like my last loop did. I want everything to run straight this time, so I'm waiting on another order of fittings. Still gotta paint the 120 rad anyway.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I really like red theme.







I'm in the same scenario too, not enough fittings. Still missing some extenders & 45 degrees rotary.


----------



## Dav3ric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> 2) You can contact Corsair I guess from their website and send them an email. I believe a user way back in this thread had an issue with their trim and Corsair sent it to that poster, free of charge (not 100% sure).


I emailed Corsair customer service via the website two weeks ago about a replacement bezel - they told me they didn't have those available by themselves and I'd have to purchase a whole new side panel.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dav3ric*
> 
> I emailed Corsair customer service via the website two weeks ago about a replacement bezel - they told me they didn't have those available by themselves and I'd have to purchase a whole new side panel.


How would you go about purchasing a whole new side panel? Do they even offer that? Or are they basically saying, you have to buy a new case? Sounds like bull


----------



## lee63

Corsair are pretty good at selling parts for cases, you can even buy the whole front part for most cases....but yeah you would have to buy the side panel with the window.

http://www.corsair.com/us/catalogsearch/result/?q=c70+window


----------



## Dav3ric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lee63*
> 
> Corsair are pretty good at selling parts for cases, you can even buy the whole front part for most cases....but yeah you would have to buy the side panel with the window.
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/us/catalogsearch/result/?q=c70+window


They do carry a decent selection...just not the trim by itself.

Here's a link to the panel itself: http://www.corsair.com/us/parts/case-parts/vengeance-series-c70-windowed-side-panel-with-window-fan-grommets.html


----------



## blizzard232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lee63*
> 
> Corsair are pretty good at selling parts for cases, you can even buy the whole front part for most cases....but yeah you would have to buy the side panel with the window.
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/us/catalogsearch/result/?q=c70+window


That sounds good, I broke 2 plastic clips for PSU cables, so I must glue them and fix with tape


----------



## MusicMelody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> AF120 produce more air flow - great for air cooling of heat sinks
> SP120 produce more static pressure - great for water cooling through radiators
> 
> Why hide such a beautiful case under your desk?


Lol because I live in a trailer with too much furniture already and my real estate for "where to put this tower" is either in the cubby, or somewhere odd and high up.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I really like red theme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the same scenario too, not enough fittings. Still missing some extenders & 45 degrees rotary.


These fittings aren't cheap either! I'm gonna have about as much invested in water-cooling parts as I do in the rest of my build by the time I'm done. Could have built another system!


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> These fittings aren't cheap either! I'm gonna have about as much invested in water-cooling parts as I do in the rest of my build by the time I'm done. Could have built another system!


Haha. That's true. My water cooling parts also cost me a lot too.


----------



## CorporalHicks

Just a heads up for any Canadians looking to buy this case, Memory Express has all 3 colors for 110$.


----------



## Pulsehammer

Alright, I wanted an honest evaluation of whether I'd see any significant gains with a custom loop over an H100i and was hoping ya'll could give me an honest, objective bit of feedback.

Proposed custom loop components:

Black Ice Stealth GT 320
Alphacool DC-LT Ceramic 12V DC Pump + Plexi Top + Reservoir Installed
Koolance CPU-380I block
Two sets of Koolance QD3's - one full set for CPU, one down low for easy draining/maintenance
3 Cougar 120 fans for the rad
20' tubing/silver coil

Total comes to a bit over $420.

Or I buy the H100i for around $120 and never have to worry about changing water or any of the other maintenance considerations of a custom loop.

I'll be using the machine primarily for audio production and whole-house HTPC duty. Is there really a significant advantage to the custom loop I've detailed over a closed system?

Just found out I'm gonna be a Dad in December, so I'm a bit torn between being responsible and spending money now before it's all spoken for!


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Custom loops are better because you are in full control. You get to cool more components and they are usually safer then a "all in one" system. Im not gonna go into the whole pros vs cons right now since its late but a custom loop will always be better then a closed loop. But honestly, in your case, an air cooler would be better if you're not doing anything taxing on the cpu.

edit: I meant custom, not closed lol


----------



## Buehlar

My honest opinion would be to just use a closed loop system, giving your specified use. The h100i would be perfect for your needs.
"If" you do plan to upgrade and include high end GPUs in the loop in the near future, you may want to consider a custom loop.

Oh where were my manners? Congrats on being a dad!


----------



## ice445

Got my window in from Sebar, nice job mate











Just wish I had more fan grommets to spare, oh well.


----------



## sebar

Looks great. I will be ordering some more grommets to try out soon. If they work out I will send you some.


----------



## CorporalHicks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Got my window in from Sebar, nice job mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wish I had more fan grommets to spare, oh well.


Pumped to get mine.

Big thanks to Sebar for doing this for everyone!


----------



## lee63

I got my window today also...just wish my case was here so I could install it.

Thanks Sebar for a awesome job, feedback left at Heatware btw


----------



## Swag

I bought and installed an H100i over my NH-D14, the temp drops were actually surprising... 9C drop on the hottest core...


----------



## lee63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I bought and installed an H100i over my NH-D14, the temp drops were actually surprising... 9C drop on the hottest core...


Hmmmm, I'm thinking on the H110 just because of the simplicity of it.


----------



## sebar

I have been experimenting with ways to change the LED color for the front panel Power and HDD activity lights.

Let me know what you think.
Blue


Red


Green


Yellow


I know the green and yellow look the same but they are a little different in person.


----------



## MKHunt

What is your wizardry?


----------



## sebar

That is some cool magic.







Actually it is a very easy and cheap mod that will take about 5 minutes max.

All you need is to find some sort of thin colored film, the blue is blue painters tape, the green is green painters tape, the yellow is from a yellow plastic bag, and the red was taken from red plastic film of my kids toothpaste container. I will try to get some pics of the process and post them.


----------



## Buehlar

Nice work sebar









The red looks a little dark, is it brighter in person?
I was thinking of trying colored glad plastic wrap. The kind used for gift baskets, bake sales...etc.


----------



## sebar

The red film I use is really dark that is why it looks that way.

Here are the steps to do this mod for Blue lights on the front panel.

Step 1, remove front panel


Step 2 remove three screws from top of front panel connector shroud


Step 3 remove plastic LED cover


Step 4 wrap blue painters tape around LED


Step 5 reinstall LED cover and front panel connector shroud


Step 6 apply a piece of tape to the back of the power button.


Step 7 reinstall front panel and enjoy your new front panel lights


Note: the power button is very close to the switch and can continually press the switch causing the PC not to start. Be sure to not put excessively thick tape or film behind the power button.


----------



## blizzard232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I bought and installed an H100i over my NH-D14, the temp drops were actually surprising... 9C drop on the hottest core...


Could you post some photos how you dealt with those terrible cables from H100i, please??















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lee63*
> 
> Hmmmm, I'm thinking on the H110 just because of the simplicity of it.


My first H100i went for RMA (faulty unit) and I didn't have any problem with the second one, but if you want H110 rather than H100i, go for it, it's worthy.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> Power button mod


Great little mod. So simple and it seems to work well enough. I like the green and yellow









+1 rep


----------



## afallickwang

Okay I am officially part of this club now. I just ordered the arctic white model (too many people with that military green) from Newegg a few minutes. Will be doing my server build in this sucker.

This trumps my thoughts of getting a Coolermaster HAF XB or the Graphite 600T case. I really like the all-metal build and hopefully this won't short out like my Antec 900 case caused my last one.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afallickwang*
> 
> Okay I am officially part of this club now. I just ordered the arctic white model (too many people with that military green) from Newegg a few minutes. Will be doing my server build in this sucker.
> 
> This trumps my thoughts of getting a Coolermaster HAF XB or the Graphite 600T case. I really like the all-metal build and hopefully this won't short out like my Antec 900 case caused my last one.


Trust me, its a fantastic server case.


----------



## lee63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard232*
> 
> Could you post some photos how you dealt with those terrible cables from H100i, please??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first H100i went for RMA (faulty unit) and I didn't have any problem with the second one, but if you want H110 rather than H100i, go for it, it's worthy.


I just ordered it from TD, its was 129 then 119 and today 109 lol...seems like they lower their prices on Fri.

One thing has me a little concerned is the clearance over my DVD drive for the H110, any know issues with this cooler and case ?


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lee63*
> 
> I just ordered it from TD, its was 129 then 119 and today 109 lol...seems like they lower their prices on Fri.
> 
> One thing has me a little concerned is the clearance over my DVD drive for the H110, any know issues with this cooler and case ?


tyhe top 5.25" bay is occupied by the power/reset/front panel. The H110 is incredibly thin, so there shouldnt be any issues.

Here are pix.


----------



## lee63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> tyhe top 5.25" bay is occupied by the power/reset/front panel. The H110 is incredibly thin, so there shouldnt be any issues.


Right on thx and a + rep for you.


----------



## UnStableFPS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lee63*
> 
> I just ordered it from TD, its was 129 then 119 and today 109 lol...seems like they lower their prices on Fri.
> 
> One thing has me a little concerned is the clearance over my DVD drive for the H110, any know issues with this cooler and case ?


I have the H110 and works great. No problem at all fitting in the case. Also only the pump wire to hide and the fans seem fairly good and quite. I'm sending video card back right now, but I just put overclock on auto and it kept my fx8350 @4.3gz 31c idle. I don't think I seen it get any higher but wasnt paying much attention due to the fact I was trying to troubleshoot my video card.


----------



## blizzard232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Got my window in from Sebar, nice job mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wish I had more fan grommets to spare, oh well.


Looks awesome.


----------



## afallickwang

I haven't received my white case yet. Is there anywhere apart from the regular hard drive cages to mount 2.5" SSD's at? I have two SSD's so far.


----------



## CorporalHicks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afallickwang*
> 
> I haven't received my white case yet. Is there anywhere apart from the regular hard drive cages to mount 2.5" SSD's at? I have two SSD's so far.


I believe the trays each have an adapter, but if you don't want to use the cage there's tons of spots to velcro/double sided tape them to.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afallickwang*
> 
> Okay I am officially part of this club now. I just ordered the arctic white model (too many people with that military green) from Newegg a few minutes. Will be doing my server build in this sucker.
> 
> This trumps my thoughts of getting a Coolermaster HAF XB or the Graphite 600T case. I really like the all-metal build and hopefully this won't short out like my Antec 900 case caused my last one.


I'm actually curious as to the number of green/white/black... I see mostly white/black on these forums or so I thought. Only green ones I can think of are mine and the rush slaughterhouse fellow.


----------



## afallickwang

Ironically if this case works out, I may have to get a second one in a different color (and yes green most likely). I still have like 2-3 PC worth of parts that I have to use up.

Also I have enough to do an Intel i5 build in micro-ATX. Most likely going to do the Silverstone Temjin T08e for that one. Perhaps Corsair needs a mini-C70? LOL.


----------



## CorporalHicks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afallickwang*
> 
> Ironically if this case works out, I may have to get a second one in a different color (and yes green most likely). I still have like 2-3 PC worth of parts that I have to use up.
> 
> Also I have enough to do an Intel i5 build in micro-ATX. Most likely going to do the Silverstone Temjin T08e for that one. Perhaps Corsair needs a mini-C70? LOL.


Hahah that's pretty funny I've been thinking of doing a white c70 recently.


----------



## lee63

My window fits perfect but I used most of my grommets, I'm wondering if I'll be able to attach my H110 without them......wait til it comes I guess.

EDIT: just found a bunch from my 650D that fits perfectly







but now I'm a little confused on which screws attach the cooler to the top of the case


----------



## braindrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lee63*
> 
> My window fits perfect but I used most of my grommets, I'm wondering if I'll be able to attach my H110 without them......wait til it comes I guess.
> 
> EDIT: just found a bunch from my 650D that fits perfectly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but now I'm a little confused on which screws attach the cooler to the top of the case


If it's anything like the H100i it'll come with the screws you need. Screw heads will fit through the holes on top but they should include washers to use. That's with the H100i anyway. I just left the grommets out of the holes. Was a pain to keep them straight when tightening with the washers.

Looking at the Corsair website they have a picture on the H110 page of all the parts included. There only seem to be the long screws so I assume they intended it to be installed with the fans between the radiator and the chassis. With the H100i they give you the hardware to install the fans on either side. Curious that the H110 is cheaper than the NZXT Kraken X60 as it appears to be exactly the same. The only difference is the fans and possibly the positioning of the mounting holes. Don't seem to have the actual dimensions of the H110 radiator on the site.


----------



## shoozter

Just got my clear side window from Sebar, everything looking great, loving it so far.


----------



## sebar

Looks great, thanks for meeting me.


----------



## lee63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindrain*
> 
> If it's anything like the H100i it'll come with the screws you need. Screw heads will fit through the holes on top but they should include washers to use. That's with the H100i anyway. I just left the grommets out of the holes. Was a pain to keep them straight when tightening with the washers.
> 
> Looking at the Corsair website they have a picture on the H110 page of all the parts included. There only seem to be the long screws so I assume they intended it to be installed with the fans between the radiator and the chassis. With the H100i they give you the hardware to install the fans on either side. Curious that the H110 is cheaper than the NZXT Kraken X60 as it appears to be exactly the same. The only difference is the fans and possibly the positioning of the mounting holes. Don't seem to have the actual dimensions of the H110 radiator on the site.


Thats what I noticed on Corsair's site too, I have old H100 mounted with the fans on the bottom blowing air through the top of the case...hopefully I can use the screws from the H100 to mount it the same way.

Or should I mount the way Corsair suggests ?


----------



## sebar

I just ordered some grommets today and should get them tomorrow or Monday. I have some 1/4 inch grommets that I could send you, they fit perfectly in the holes in the top of the case.


----------



## lee63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> I just ordered some grommets today and should get them tomorrow or Monday. I have some 1/4 inch grommets that I could send you, they fit perfectly in the holes in the top of the case.


Thanks for the offer but I put the ones from my 650D in, they fit perfectly.....what CPU cooling are you using ? window fits perfect btw, outstanding job


----------



## sebar

Custom loop with copper pipe.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> I just ordered some grommets today and should get them tomorrow or Monday. I have some 1/4 inch grommets that I could send you, they fit perfectly in the holes in the top of the case.


Those look nice, I could definitely use them.


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Those look nice, I could definitely use them.


I will send you 8.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> I will send you 8.


Thanks!


----------



## lee63

Nice set up Sebar, I might do a custom set up later in the year. I want to see how this H110 performs first.


----------



## sebar

From what I hear it is a very good system.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

I posted a while back about looking for a new keyboard, ended up getting the Logitech g710+

First mechanical keyboard since... idk, the 90's? Forgot how they felt, have to get used to it. Fairly quiet compared to all the other more recent mechanical ones i've tried at the shops. Just one more piece to completing my ultimate setup


----------



## sebar

What a great looking keyboard.


----------



## MusicMelody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> I posted a while back about looking for a new keyboard, ended up getting the Logitech g710+
> 
> First mechanical keyboard since... idk, the 90's? Forgot how they felt, have to get used to it. Fairly quiet compared to all the other more recent mechanical ones i've tried at the shops. Just one more piece to completing my ultimate setup


I have been shopping for a good mechanical keyboard, with macro buttons, with a blue led, or one i can tape over thanks to the power led mod found in this forum, lol. That orange trim, can it be taken off and painted? And how has the keyboard been for you?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Well I just got it earlier today but im in love it with









Honestly, such a great keyboard. Got it off new egg this week for 129 and free shipping compared to 150$. Yes you can paint the orange part but I like it. The led's are only white (which is what I wanted in the first place) but good luck taping up every key. Yes you could do that, infact with any keyboard but I dont know how that would effect the keys and it would be quite time consuming.

If you can go to a local computer shop or tech store and check if they have it on display, give it a whirl. I wasn't even considering mechanical keyboards due to the noise but this one has gone away with that horrible clicking sound. Still louder then a membrane/switch keyboard but nothing like those Red or Blue cherry switches. They're are browns, and each key also has an o-ring to help dampen even more sound.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Well I just got it earlier today but im in love it with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, such a great keyboard. Got it off new egg this week for 129 and free shipping compared to 150$. Yes you can paint the orange part but I like it. The led's are only white (which is what I wanted in the first place) but good luck taping up every key. Yes you could do that, infact with any keyboard but I dont know how that would effect the keys and it would be quite time consuming.
> 
> If you can go to a local computer shop or tech store and check if they have it on display, give it a whirl. I wasn't even considering mechanical keyboards due to the noise but this one has gone away with that horrible clicking sound. Still louder then a membrane/switch keyboard but nothing like those Red or Blue cherry switches. They're are browns, and each key also has an o-ring to help dampen even more sound.


Dude your mousepad is awesome.

My un-ringed browns are loud enough that anybody I'm talking to on the phone can hear me hammering away.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Ah, some one appreciates the mouse rug! Everyone rips on me for having that but I love it lol.

They still make them I think, I've had that for about 7 years at least.

Not sure about other browns. Like I said, haven't been near many of these keyboards in a while but from what I consider to be quiet, its pretty darn good. My dog is passed out on my bed right now so as far as benchmarks go, I think this has passed


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Well I just got it earlier today but im in love it with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, such a great keyboard. Got it off new egg this week for 129 and free shipping compared to 150$. Yes you can paint the orange part but I like it. The led's are only white (which is what I wanted in the first place) but good luck taping up every key. Yes you could do that, infact with any keyboard but I dont know how that would effect the keys and it would be quite time consuming.
> 
> If you can go to a local computer shop or tech store and check if they have it on display, give it a whirl. I wasn't even considering mechanical keyboards due to the noise but this one has gone away with that horrible clicking sound. Still louder then a membrane/switch keyboard but nothing like those Red or Blue cherry switches. They're are browns, and each key also has an o-ring to help dampen even more sound.


Can you youtube it? I want to hear how loud or silent the keys are compare to Blackwidow.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

I think there are already comparisons.

at around 5:30

Linus' 




Here's another one






Tbh, its hard to tell on the video's. They all sound so similar.

The most accurate sounding one i've found is this, but no direct comparison within the video.






If this is an accurate video of the Black Widow's sound, compare the video above directly to this one






It still makes an amount of sound more then my Razer Lycosa (membrane), or any other membrane keyboard for that matter, but from a mechanical stand point, I found it the quietest of the bunch. I think the best way is to test it out. I've never owned a Blackwidow, but I tried it at the store from the cutout in the box (i think the arrow keys) and the click was higher pitched compared to this one.

The G710+ is still audible but without that pitchy clicking sound. The actual tone or sound is more traditional to other non mechanical keyboards, while being punchier imo


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> The most accurate sounding one i've found is this, but no direct comparison within the video.


I found the sound is similar with the key click sound on my blackwidow ultimate.

EDIT: It doesn't seems listed in "local" logitech website. I will be disappointed if they don't sell this keyboard here.

BTW, I'm surprise no one making pedestal for our C70 yet. If I have access the right tools, I might already making it myself. How hard can it be?









I found this: http://www.mountainmods.com/tower-pedestal-p-565.html
The width is perfect. C70 width is 232mm (9.1 inch) & length is 533mm (21 inch). The length of that pedestal only 2 - 3 inch short though.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

To me, it sound very different side by side at the shop. Hard to explain unless you test it yourself, even so, it won't be a HUGE difference. It's noticeable, but nothing jaw dropping.

What are the purposes of these stands/pedestals? More room for radiators or power supplies?


----------



## testudoaubreii

So, here is my update build. I tried the 7970s in Crossfire. I took them out. I tried the GTX 680s. I took them out. Tried both of those in a single card setup and decided to go with a AMD single card set-up. I sold everything and got the Sapphire Vapor-X 7970 GHz Edition (really great headroom ti overclock) and could not be happier. am glad that is over with







.

Here are a few pics:


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> To me, it sound very different side by side at the shop. Hard to explain unless you test it yourself, even so, it won't be a HUGE difference. It's noticeable, but nothing jaw dropping.
> 
> What are the purposes of these stands/pedestals? More room for radiators or power supplies?


For radiators. This way I can use both hdd cages. I use a lot of hdds for virtual machines.


----------



## braindrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *testudoaubreii*
> 
> So, here is my update build. I tried the 7970s in Crossfire. I took them out. I tried the GTX 680s. I took them out. Tried both of those in a single card setup and decided to go with a AMD single card set-up. I sold everything and got the Sapphire Vapor-X 7970 GHz Edition (really great headroom ti overclock) and could not be happier. am glad that is over with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Here are a few pics:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice dude. Now you just need to replace that fugly plexi window.


----------



## MusicMelody

Yeah not taping over every key, but the led behind the key but that may affect the tactile and feel of it, as well as its overall function. I'm looking for three things in a keyboard, blue led, macro keys, and hopefully the painting (the letters like L A S N D I T the painted letters) won't wear off like mine has now (3 years) and i cant see half of the letters. I don't really care if its mechanical.


----------



## Pure2sin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> I just ordered some grommets today and should get them tomorrow or Monday. I have some 1/4 inch grommets that I could send you, they fit perfectly in the holes in the top of the case.


Do you have any more pictures of those?

Where did you get them? I dislike the stock ones.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicMelody*
> 
> Yeah not taping over every key, but the led behind the key but that may affect the tactile and feel of it, as well as its overall function. I'm looking for three things in a keyboard, blue led, macro keys, and hopefully the painting (the letters like L A S N D I T the painted letters) won't wear off like mine has now (3 years) and i cant see half of the letters. I don't really care if its mechanical.


Yea I meant under every key, it would still be a hassle. I never really cared for mechanical either, tbh, I couldnt see the justification in the price, but I was looking for a strong durable board with some character. This seems like it fits the bill. My old keyboard (Razer Lycosa) was blue and the paint still held up but its only been a year. I wouldn't recommend it due to driver issues. My friend has the logi g110, which is basically the non mechanical version of the series I got.

It's pretty nice and you can change to the keys to blue.

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823126087


----------



## UnStableFPS

Got the window! Just wish I had my video card back. Only have corner screws holding it into place though. Thanks Sebar


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnStableFPS*
> 
> Got the window! Just wish I had my video card back. Only have corner screws holding it into place though. Thanks Sebar


I like how you are keeping the military theme. Looking good.


----------



## UnStableFPS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> I like how you are keeping the military theme. Looking good.


Thanks man! Wish someone made a Military theme video card, that would be badass.


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnStableFPS*
> 
> Got the window! Just wish I had my video card back. Only have corner screws holding it into place though. Thanks Sebar


System looks great. What happened to your GPU?


----------



## UnStableFPS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> System looks great. What happened to your GPU?


Had to RMA it kept giving me no signal when gaming. Of course it's discontinued so newegg gave me a refund. Waiting on a new 7970!


----------



## testudoaubreii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnStableFPS*
> 
> Had to RMA it kept giving me no signal when gaming. Of course it's discontinued so newegg gave me a refund. Waiting on a new 7970!


Good choice!


----------



## Pure2sin

I gotta say, Sebar is the man!

Buy one of his windows for the C70 you won't be disappointed!.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnStableFPS*
> 
> Had to RMA it kept giving me no signal when gaming. Of course it's discontinued so newegg gave me a refund. Waiting on a new 7970!


Discontinued for being terrible, I have to assume. At least you know not to buy PowerColor ever again


----------



## MKHunt

B-b-b-but what about the PowerColor PowerJack? Taken out of context, it has a whole new meaning.


----------



## snack

Hi Overclock community,

I am thinking about purchasing the Arctic white version of this case and putting front and possibly side lights in the case so it glows blue/red. It's either one or the other but not both. Which fans do you suggest I get?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Blue always goes well with white for a frosty look but I haven't seen much reds and whites. Personally, I'd go red. Lots of fan choices so I dont know where to start...


----------



## afallickwang

Should be getting my arctic white case today







Will start build tonight.


----------



## MKHunt

IMO the way to go with colored builds is to have colored components and white lighting, not clear components and colored lighting. It gives it a more quality feel.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> IMO the way to go with colored builds is to have colored components and white lighting, not clear components and colored lighting. It gives it a more quality feel.


Agreed but nothing wrong with a led coloured led to spruce things up. I'm eventually going to get that hue kit from NZXT but i'll probably leave it on white most of the time. Once in a while, change it to green for a nice glow. But as per everything inside my case, it's colour coordinated. Just need a sleeved kit for my hx 850. I really would like an olive drab cable set so I might just paint the cables my self... if thats a good idea


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Agreed but nothing wrong with a led coloured led to spruce things up. I'm eventually going to get that hue kit from NZXT but i'll probably leave it on white most of the time. Once in a while, change it to green for a nice glow. But as per everything inside my case, it's colour coordinated. Just need a sleeved kit for my hx 850. I really would like an olive drab cable set so I might just paint the cables my self... if thats a good idea


I think wrapping them in automotive tape then painting that with duplicolor fabric dye would work much better. Less chance of the paint/dye cracking and getting all nasty.


----------



## afallickwang

My wife just grabbed the white case from the OnTrac guy who woke up our baby daughter







...

Super excited. Although my wife was like "another case?" this will replace my shorted out Antec 900 that blew up during the last LAN party. Power supply survived barely which is now in a Silverstone micro ATX case.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> I think wrapping them in automotive tape then painting that with duplicolor fabric dye would work much better. Less chance of the paint/dye cracking and getting all nasty.


Do you think there is a paint out there that can adhere to the sleeving and not peel off when being bent? I wasn't all that impressed with that automotive tap setup someone here did. Cables got real bulky


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Do you think there is a paint out there that can adhere to the sleeving and not peel off when be bent? I wasn't all that impressed with that automotive tap setup someone here did. Cables got real bulky


Your best bet would be a plastic dye, but you'd need to vigorously rub the sleeving after each coat to remove anything that didn't penetrate. And then you're looking probably 4-10 coats for even coloration. Usually sleeving (paracord excepted) is made of pretty inert stuff.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Sounds like a pain in the ass









I guess I'll just go with a pre coloured kit.


----------



## sebar

It is very easy to make paracord extension. If would be a heck of a lot easier and look better then trying to dye them.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Where would one buy these "paracords"?


----------



## MKHunt

You wanted OD (olive drab) right?

http://www.amazon.com/Rothco-550lb-Type-Nylon-Paracord/dp/B00664KXGA

In a military themed build, paracord sleeving would look 150% at home.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Yea. Any other site besides amazon? So lets say I decide to do this method. I buy enough paracord in olive drab. So now, I still have the buy the extension kit from Corsair. Is there anything else I need. Is there an easy method that you can attest to for taking out the cables of the connectors? Or do I need one of those kits to separate the cables from the connectors.


----------



## sebar

I made my own tools to remove the cables from the connectors. I bought cheap extensions and sleeved them in paracord. The best thing to do is find an extension that has black connectors. I only sleeved the 24 pin, 8 pin, and two 6 pin connectors becasue those are the only ones you really see.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Well that's all I was planning to sleeve anyways. Im not gonna rip apart my sata power or data cables.


----------



## Vortex Shade

Thinking of picking up this case soon to replace my monster of a case (thermaltake xaser vi).

Just wondering if anyone knows if the Thermalright TY-140's will fit in the top spots and maybe the front as i already have 4 of them and don't particularly want to spend another $100 odd on new fans.


----------



## sebar

You will be able to put two in the top and one in the front. The last one you can put in the floor of on the side panel.


----------



## sebar

^


----------



## Vortex Shade

Awesome! Thanks Sebar.









Wasn't sure if they're line up properly because of their odd shape.


----------



## sebar

They are shaped funny but you will be able to put these into a standard 120mm fan location. Because they are that way you will only be able to get one in front.


----------



## afallickwang

Okay I managed to rebuild my rig in the arctic white case. So breezy and fun and this case is just flawless. I can't say how much I really dig and love it.

Here are some intermediate build photos before I added the two SSD's.


Specs to be listed later after I tweak my Windows 8 on it.


----------



## ice445

Looking good. Isn't it a breeze to work with?


----------



## MKHunt

Still can't tell if these are all just airflow puns.


----------



## afallickwang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Looking good. Isn't it a breeze to work with?


Yes, this build just took me like 20 total minutes to put together.

Specs:

AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb 3.4GHz Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor HDZ965FBGMBOX
ASUS M3N78 PRO AM2+/AM2 NVIDIA GeForce 8300 HDMI ATX AMD Motherboard
EVGA SuperClocked 02G-P4-3662-KR GeForce GTX 660 Ti 2GB 192-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card
4 gb Corsair DDR2 ram that I plan to upgrade very soon
2 Intel SSD's- primary boot-120 gb (OS), secondary- 180gb.
CORSAIR GS700 700W ATX12V v2.3 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply

I added a PCi SATA adapter and Asus wireless card too which I will update accordingly.

This is an awesome build albeit with a last gen processor LOL.

However I kept on getting a boot up error installing Windows 8 last night twice... grrrrrrrrrr tonight will be better.


----------



## braindrain

At least you have the option of replacing your motherboard, which would help with that CPU which is still a decent option. Over here you can still get AM3 motherboards and AM3+ boards should be compatible. Try finding an AM3 chip though. I never intended to build up my new rig, all I wanted was to upgrade my Phenom II X2 560 to a quad or hex core. Maybe a new case. Instead I ended up building a whole new system. This is after buying a new motherboard a year and a half ago that would see me through a few more upgrades. Wasn't counting on AMD changing sockets.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afallickwang*
> 
> Yes, this build just took me like 20 total minutes to put together.
> 
> Specs:
> 
> AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb 3.4GHz Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor HDZ965FBGMBOX
> ASUS M3N78 PRO AM2+/AM2 NVIDIA GeForce 8300 HDMI ATX AMD Motherboard
> EVGA SuperClocked 02G-P4-3662-KR GeForce GTX 660 Ti 2GB 192-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card
> 4 gb Corsair DDR2 ram that I plan to upgrade very soon
> 2 Intel SSD's- primary boot-120 gb (OS), secondary- 180gb.
> CORSAIR GS700 700W ATX12V v2.3 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply
> 
> I added a PCi SATA adapter and Asus wireless card too which I will update accordingly.
> 
> This is an awesome build albeit with a last gen processor LOL.
> 
> However I kept on getting a boot up error installing Windows 8 last night twice... grrrrrrrrrr tonight will be better.


Try re-installing the OS with the bare minimum hardware. eg. only 1 ssd and 1 stick of RAM, no GPU, SATA or WiFi card.\, etc.
Also reset BIOS defaults before installing. Some BIOS may need updating for win 8 compatability. Make sure you have all the latest motherboard drivers installed, some older divers may have issues with win 8.
If successful, then add your other hardware 1 by 1 installing drivers for each and reboot before moving on to the next.


----------



## braindrain

I just had a thought regarding the boot up error. You need to change the setting for the SSD in the bios. The SATA needs to be set to AHCI mode. There's a thread on here somewhere about installing Windows on an SSD. I used the Windows 7 version but there's a Windows 8 version now as well.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1240779/seans-windows-8-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds

See if this helps. Is the SSD new or have you used it on that motherboard before? If its new then I just hope the board supports SSD's.


----------



## afallickwang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindrain*
> 
> I just had a thought regarding the boot up error. You need to change the setting for the SSD in the bios. The SATA needs to be set to AHCI mode. There's a thread on here somewhere about installing Windows on an SSD. I used the Windows 7 version but there's a Windows 8 version now as well.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1240779/seans-windows-8-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds
> 
> See if this helps. Is the SSD new or have you used it on that motherboard before? If its new then I just hope the board supports SSD's.


I have used SSDs with that motherboard before. This is a case transfer from an old Antec 900. I will look at the ACHI mode then







.


----------



## braindrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afallickwang*
> 
> I have used SSDs with that motherboard before. This is a case transfer from an old Antec 900. I will look at the ACHI mode then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Was Windows installed on the SSD when it was in your Antec case? If it was then try what Buehlar suggested. Seems odd that everything worked in the old case but not in the new case. What error did it give you?


----------



## afallickwang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindrain*
> 
> Was Windows installed on the SSD when it was in your Antec case? If it was then try what Buehlar suggested. Seems odd that everything worked in the old case but not in the new case. What error did it give you?


The error was something like "Boot disk failure insert system disk and press enter." Apparently I had tried to do a dual boot with Ubuntu on a second SSD drive and accidentally disabled my Windows 8 boot up.

So I erased Ubuntu off the second SSD and reinstalled Windows 8. Still waiting to get home to finish up the installation and test up boot up.

I love this motherboard. It was a good find from a guy who had used it in his HTPC system so the I/O shield is soundproof with some foam.

Overall, the white C70 case is the best one I have worked with so far. I really like Bitfenix and Silverstone a lot but using Corsair was a step upwards in ease of installation. For example, I usually had a nightmare screwing in the top motherboard screws but the C70 has a nice huge space for top plate fans and so screwing those top motherboard ones was a breeze in this build.

I am proud of how it looks too. Surprisingly the case isn't all that large and I was expecting something of the Graphite's size.

I plan to order the military green model in 6 months or so. RIght now I just want to enjoy my current build for SWTOR and Battlefield 3/4 and Starcraft 2.


----------



## braindrain

Yeah I had a problem like that with a Linux install once too. Hard drive with the Linux installation went south and I couldn't boot into windows. Fortunately Windows 7 repair install works. Sound like the boot order was screwed up. They do recommend only having one hard drive in the machine when installing Windows, prevents hicups like that. For example if the drive is in the 2nd SATA port and another drive is in the 1st it might install the boot stuff to the 1st hard drive. Take that drive out and you ain't gonna boot.


----------



## afallickwang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindrain*
> 
> Yeah I had a problem like that with a Linux install once too. Hard drive with the Linux installation went south and I couldn't boot into windows. Fortunately Windows 7 repair install works. Sound like the boot order was screwed up. They do recommend only having one hard drive in the machine when installing Windows, prevents hicups like that. For example if the drive is in the 2nd SATA port and another drive is in the 1st it might install the boot stuff to the 1st hard drive. Take that drive out and you ain't gonna boot.


Yes... I may have to install with only one hard drive in then... I will post results after I get home in a few hours.


----------



## afallickwang

At home reinstalling Windows 8 onto my 180 GB solid state drive. Will post results as soon as it is fully loaded.


----------



## afallickwang

It worked finally and I found out that Windows 8 had tried to separately write the MBR portion. So I disabled the 120 GB SSD and installed onto the 180gb SSD and then rehooked up the 120GB SSD again. Flawless now.


----------



## snack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *testudoaubreii*
> 
> So, here is my update build. I tried the 7970s in Crossfire. I took them out. I tried the GTX 680s. I took them out. Tried both of those in a single card setup and decided to go with a AMD single card set-up. I sold everything and got the Sapphire Vapor-X 7970 GHz Edition (really great headroom ti overclock) and could not be happier. am glad that is over with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Here are a few pics:


Where are the blue lights from?

I wanna get the same effect on mine.


----------



## MKHunt

Anybody found a paint that matches the black version? My Bitfenix fan controller is trashy and I'd like the fractal adjust 108 but the aluminum would kill my OCD.


----------



## braindrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Anybody found a paint that matches the black version? My Bitfenix fan controller is trashy and I'd like the fractal adjust 108 but the aluminum would kill my OCD.


I think the black brushed aluminium looks pretty cool, but if that annoys you I doubt you could ever get an exact match on the paint. My suggestion. Either paint all the drive bay covers and front grill the same color, to match the controller. Or use a drive bay cover and dremmel holes for the sliders. It looks like the cover of the controller comes off so you could use that as a stencil. Be easier if it was a rotary switch/dial controller.


----------



## Clos

Have a question for your guys, I'm definitely gonna sell my 650D and 400r, and buy this beautiful C70 in black. But i'm wondering if you guys can help me with something.
I need the measurement from the inside top of the case (where the fans and/or radiator bolt to) down to either the edge of your mobo, or a mobo screw mounting point. I'm in debate of upgrading the the H110, or building a customer unit, but need to see the space in there so I know which way i'll possibly go. I need the information mainly because I will be using a spacer to separate more the fans from the Rad. I'd appreciate anyone's help greatly!

Clos


----------



## Pure2sin

What type and size threads are the fan screws that come with the C70?

I personally don't like how small the heads are on them and would like to get something with a bigger head.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clos*
> 
> Have a question for your guys, I'm definitely gonna sell my 650D and 400r, and buy this beautiful C70 in black. But i'm wondering if you guys can help me with something.
> I need the measurement from the inside top of the case (where the fans and/or radiator bolt to) down to either the edge of your mobo, or a mobo screw mounting point. I'm in debate of upgrading the the H110, or building a customer unit, but need to see the space in there so I know which way i'll possibly go. I need the information mainly because I will be using a spacer to separate more the fans from the Rad. I'd appreciate anyone's help greatly!
> 
> Clos


About 2 5/8 or 67 mm to the edge of my mobo and 2 7/8 or 72 mm to the center of the top mobo screws.


----------



## Clos

+Repped ya Devil Dog, I really really appreciate the information!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clos*
> 
> +Repped ya Devil Dog, I really really appreciate the information!


No problem, thank you.


----------



## TheMissingPiece

So, my latest experiments in repainting my case resulted in my side panel becoming slightly faded, that is, the black has a very, very slight, but noticeable milky tone to it. Is there any way I can restore its color?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Nail polish remover works pretty well but you have to do it while the paint is relativly fresh


----------



## Vortex Shade

Anyone got some measurements for the side window? As in what size polycarbonate or similar I'd need to replace it as a solid piece?


----------



## braindrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vortex Shade*
> 
> Anyone got some measurements for the side window? As in what size polycarbonate or similar I'd need to replace it as a solid piece?


Still waking up properly so I'm not going to search for the original posts. I'll just link to the last time someone asked this.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1270969/official-corsair-vengeance-c70-gaming-case-owner-club/1440#post_19237215


----------



## Vortex Shade

Excellent! Thanks for that braindrain.









Probably won't be going with polycarbonate (Lexan) though, that **** is expensive!









Don't like acrylic but might be my only option i think...


----------



## braindrain

Acrylic is far cheaper. Not sure why you don't like acrylic, it's for a computer case window, not a windscreen. Just a warning though, if you use 5mm like beta bull3t did make sure your drill has enough power. I used a new cordless drill and I don't think the battery was fully charged. Took forever, that stuff is hard.


----------



## kizwan

My C70 interior pictures. Please comment on the picture quality. I'm trying to get the best picture of my C70 using only 5MP camera & in ambient light. (Uploading these pics cost me my soul!)


----------



## Buehlar

Pics look great and some lighting would make your components really pop out









I just installed these.
I wanted to get a more even lighting effect so I'm trying out this RGB strip. You can pick these up on eBay for 20~25 USD for a 5 meter roll with remote control. It's powered by 12vdc so you can just tie it in with the 12v side (yellow wire) of any avalible 4-pin molex from the PSU.


----------



## ETN686

Sup Corsair Vengeance C70 owners! i kinda love that case and will probably be a future owner , the only twitch that case give me is the cooling fan system ( i even saw a few review mentioning it ) ... i got a Thermaltake Overseer , that got 200mm fan and it is pretty awesome for cooling and soo silent... so i was wondering if anyone with a C70 and a few MOD was able to fit 200mm fans (front panel and top of the case).


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Pics look great and some lighting would make your components really pop out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just installed these.
> I wanted to get a more even lighting effect so I'm trying out this RGB strip. You can pick these up on eBay for 20~25 USD for a 5 meter roll with remote control. It's powered by 12vdc so you can just tie it in with the 12v side (yellow wire) of any avalible 4-pin molex from the PSU.


Yea thats what a user in the first 100 pages used for his lighting. I love the tighter spread of the LED's on the strip. Nice uniform lighting. Remote is just a +









Looking good


----------



## CigarNut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Pics look great and some lighting would make your components really pop out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just installed these.
> I wanted to get a more even lighting effect so I'm trying out this RGB strip. You can pick these up on eBay for 20~25 USD for a 5 meter roll with remote control. It's powered by 12vdc so you can just tie it in with the 12v side (yellow wire) of any avalible 4-pin molex from the PSU.
> 
> ]


Can you clarify what you mean by "just tie it in with the 12v side (yellow wire) of any avalible 4-pin molex from the PSU."

Like how could i go about doing that?


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CigarNut*
> 
> Can you clarify what you mean by "just tie it in with the 12v side (yellow wire) of any avalible 4-pin molex from the PSU."
> 
> Like how could i go about doing that?


Well I made my own power cable for it. I used the gray connector from an old cordless phone power supply and put a molex connector on the other end.
Note that I used a "red" wire in my cable. but I actually matched it to the "yellow" wire on the PSU. The black is just a ground.


----------



## CigarNut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Well I made my own power cable for it. I used the gray connector from an old cordless phone power supply and put a molex connector on the other end.
> Note that I used a "red" wire in my cable. but I actually matched it to the "yellow" wire on the PSU. The black is just a ground.


ahh i see. Thanks. I might do that. I was thinking of getting a 5M roll of all White. but having the option to change colors is a plus. Looks good btw


----------



## Buehlar

I updated my build log with the C70 HDD cage MOD I've done. Figured I'd post it here too for anyone interested in maximizing their storage capacity with a 240 radiator mounted on bottom.

Harddrive cage MOD!
The Corsair C70 case comes with 2 removable HDD cages that hold can hold three 3.5" HDD's each, giving you a total of six HDDs. However the bottom cage must be removed inorder to mount a 240 radiator. BUT I want RAID 10 and need a 4th HDD!!!

My solution was to cut the other HDD cage down to size and braze it back together








In the picture below the yellow lines is where to make the cuts and remove the middle part with the red X


Make sure that the HDD tray slids freely before fitting it back together.


Be sure to remove the plastic tray before brazing once it's fitted correctly.










After a little sanding and some paint...


----------



## Devildog83

Great work Buelar. I finaly bought my Crosshair v formula z comming.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Nice custom cage


----------



## Buehlar

Thanks guys







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Great work Buelar. I finaly bought my Crosshair v formula z comming.


You're gonna just love that board and it'll feel right at home exspecially wth your theme!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're gonna just love that board and it'll feel right at home exspecially wth your theme!


I know, I am like a kid at Christmas time.







. Now I wish I would have payed for a 2 day ship.


----------



## Swag

Hey guys, I have the USB 3.0 cables from the front header of the C70 installed directly onto my mobo, but whenever I plug in any USB in there; nothing happens (no detection).


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hey guys, I have the USB 3.0 cables from the front header of the C70 installed directly onto my mobo, but whenever I plug in any USB in there; nothing happens (no detection).


do the devices get power from them? it might be a simple BIOS / chipset driver update problem. (if not it could be a not perfect contact which you should try to reseat)


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hey guys, I have the USB 3.0 cables from the front header of the C70 installed directly onto my mobo, but whenever I plug in any USB in there; nothing happens (no detection).
> 
> 
> 
> do the devices get power from them? it might be a simple BIOS / chipset driver update problem. (if not it could be a not perfect contact which you should try to reseat)
Click to expand...

The devices only get detected if they're connected prior to bootup. I have to connect the USB while the PC is off and then turn it on for the front header USB ports to detect the USB.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hey guys, I have the USB 3.0 cables from the front header of the C70 installed directly onto my mobo, but whenever I plug in any USB in there; nothing happens (no detection).
> 
> 
> 
> do the devices get power from them? it might be a simple BIOS / chipset driver update problem. (if not it could be a not perfect contact which you should try to reseat)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The devices only get detected if they're connected prior to bootup. I have to connect the USB while the PC is off and then turn it on for the front header USB ports to detect the USB.
Click to expand...

i does sound like more of a software than hardware issue. i'd still recommend to reseat the connection just in case (no pun intended. who knows, maybe it's one of those "hit it gently and it works" kind of things, but don't hit it







)
do you have the latest BIOS from ASUS's website? intel chipset update? i remember seeing a few rare instances of a bit similar things which were BIOS probs that an update fixed. (though it doesn't necessarily mean that it is the same but might be)

actually, i noticed on ASUS's website on the M5G download page that there are a few BIOS version updates that "Enhance compatibility with some USB devices" so it couldn't hurt too much.

did you try to use the USB 3.0 to 2.0 adapter? try using it and check if any device is detected. if not it is possibly a cable problem (or a rarer header problem)

Hope it works out


----------



## braindrain

Do the rear USB3 ports still work? I had a similar problem with my motherboard. When the MSI OCGenie is enabled/activated in BIOS the USB3 stops working for some reason. I reset BIOS, manually set everything for the overclock and it was fine. I'm not sure if ASUS has a similar problem/bug with their overclocking software but I would think that they'd test stuff like that.


----------



## Devildog83

I have an Asus board and have never had an issue with the USB 3.0 ports. I know that doesn't help but just sayin'.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

My brother has had a few issues with his ports on his Asus px79 pro, but not specifically 3.0.

p.s

**** yea im done school. Time to earn and dump some money into this rig


----------



## Mms60r

Just ordered a XSPC RS360 rad to replace the 240 in the top of the C70. I've looked at the builds in this thread but still a little fuzzy on the best way to fit it up there without modding the case if I dont have to. I dont plan on putting on optical drive in and the resevoir is in the bottom to drive bays.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> My brother has had a few issues with his ports on his Asus px79 pro, but not specifically 3.0.


What kind of issue? I have the same motherboard, all ports working as it should be, including USB 2.0/3.0 & eSATA ports. My motherboard shipped with BIOS 1104 & there is one issue with it, the USB 2.0 ports stop working after resume from sleep (to be exact the keyboard & mouse stop working). Updating BIOS solved this problem though (tested with BIOS 2002).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mms60r*
> 
> Just ordered a XSPC RS360 rad to replace the 240 in the top of the C70. I've looked at the builds in this thread but still a little fuzzy on the best way to fit it up there without modding the case if I dont have to. I dont plan on putting on optical drive in and the resevoir is in the bottom to drive bays.


RS360 is 35mm thick, you need to removed the metal bar at the back of front I/O panel to fit it. Just need to drill through the rivets on both side that hold the bar.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mms60r*
> 
> Just ordered a XSPC RS360 rad to replace the 240 in the top of the C70. I've looked at the builds in this thread but still a little fuzzy on the best way to fit it up there without modding the case if I dont have to. I dont plan on putting on optical drive in and the resevoir is in the bottom to drive bays.


Remind me to get some pics for you tomorrow on how it's set up. Zero mods required, promise.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

I don't remember specifics, but for starters, anything plugged into his USB slots after the pc is powered off is still powered. Keyboard and mouse stay lit up. Also... In the BIOS, sometimes his keyboard won't register in the first USB slot he tries. He'll have to switch it into another one to work.


----------



## JayGB1982

Not posted any pictures in here before.

Here's my build as it's been since I built it in December... Cable management is a mess.


__
http://instagr.am/p/YVHquamupE%2F/


So today I have this little lot to sort out!


__
http://instagr.am/p/YVFOg9Gulf%2F/


Should be fun!


----------



## MKHunt

You mean it stays glowy like this?
IN BIOS:
-Disable battery charging support (will probably stay glowy on kb, but mouse should be off as you see)
-Disable EHCI handoff
-Enable XHCI support

IN WINDOWS:
-Open Device manager
-If Windows 7, download the Intel USB 3.0 XHCI driver. If Windows 8, skip this step. (If Windows 7, reboot after driver install)
-In device manager, under the USB tab, find the devices with yellow warning signs.
-Uninstall all USB devices with yellow warning signs
-Refresh device manager tree



For a top 360 rad, you will need to give up the stock mounting holes.



You will also need to de-rivet the puny little support bar in the top drive bay, and get some fittings for a tight fit. Plan on a fan controller in the top bay.



It all seems a bit sloppy and ghetto, but the end result is a lot of cooling in a mid tower chassis.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

@JayGB

Holy crap cables! I like those fans, the orange contrast is nice.

@MKHunt

I'll try it now


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I know, I am like a kid at Christmas time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Now I wish I would have payed for a 2 day ship.


It's not worth it IMO, I just deal with the anxiety








Thanks for the ROG stickers Devldog83! Now I don't know if I should go with or w/o the grills. I think it looks much better w/o but still undecided...I have no feeling in my fingers and I'm always poking around with the system running


----------



## braindrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> It's not worth it IMO, I just deal with the anxiety
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the ROG stickers Devldog83! Now I don't know if I should go with or w/o the grills. I think it looks much better w/o but still undecided...*I have no feeling in my fingers and I'm always poking around with the system running*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


In that case I'd go with guards on. I know your build is red but you don't want red spraying all over the inside of your case.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindrain*
> 
> In that case I'd go with guards on. I know your build is red but you don't want red spraying all over the inside of your case.[/quote
> 
> I end up hitting the fans woth my fingers too!! You are welcome for the stickers, they look sharp in there.
> 
> I have been watching a lot of videos about the CHVFZ, man it has a bunch of very cool features. This is going to be a blast overclocking with the new mobo.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I end up hitting the fans woth my fingers too!! You are welcome for the stickers, they look sharp in there.
> 
> I have been watching a lot of videos about the CHVFZ, man it has a bunch of very cool features. This is going to be a blast overclocking with the new mobo.


I've never had a better MB, I'm still learning what my MVF can do. The ROG connect and EZ bios flash features are very nice. Can't wait to get mine back together.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> I've never had a better MB, I'm still learning what my MVF can do. The ROG connect and EZ bios flash features are very nice. Can't wait to get mine back together.


totally with you there on the M5F. Heck, the powered USB port (ROG one) that can charge an iPad even when PC is off and the WiFi mini card with mSSD slot could have almost been the only reason to get this board.

too bad ASUS didn't make those barbs G1/4 otherwise it would have been THE board for Sandy/Ivy.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> too bad ASUS didn't make those barbs G1/4 otherwise it would have been THE board for Sandy/Ivy.


Yea, not a fan of the barbs either. I had to reduce down to 3/8" tubing in my initial build. I've replaced it with an EK block in the rebuild


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Yea, not a fan of the barbs either. I had to reduce down to 3/8" tubing in my initial build. I've replaced it with an EK block in the rebuild


AFAIK there was an ASUS sponsored mod that featured the M5F quite early in its shelf life (first month or two) and the modder made some sort of G1/4 adapters to those barbs. i can't really find this mod nor aby detail to how these adapters were made but if anyone out there is capable everyone would love to see some adapters for this (and the ASROCK) board instead of making us going the EK route.

don't get me wrong, it is a good block but it charges you more for the chipset block (which is even more unnecessary than the mosfet one) and makes you go for a specific aesthetic which not everyone wants.


----------



## Buehlar

I remember seeing that MOD somewhere but can't recall website. I think I bookmarked it on my rig but it's currently OOC ATM


----------



## Mms60r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Remind me to get some pics for you tomorrow on how it's set up. Zero mods required, promise.


Heres a pic of the c70 with the 240 in the top and front. I saw your pics and I think I see what your talking about. My fittings go straight into the rad, no 90 or 45 fittings, hope they work. I got some rubber and steel washers to use with rad screws, I may need some longer ones.



I dont think I need the 360 but FrozenCpu would only give me store credit on some returned merchandise and didn't know what else to get. I thought the look of the 360 would be better.


----------



## Devildog83

To all my friends from the land of plenty, I am scanning OCN and rockin' The Pet Shop Boys !!! This takes me back.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mms60r*
> 
> Heres a pic of the c70 with the 240 in the top and front. I saw your pics and I think I see what your talking about. My fittings go straight into the rad, no 90 or 45 fittings, hope they work. I got some rubber and steel washers to use with rad screws, I may need some longer ones.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think I need the 360 but FrozenCpu would only give me store credit on some returned merchandise and didn't know what else to get. I thought the look of the 360 would be better.


very beautiful loop and lovely M5F. (it seems to me that this club has is essentially the M5F club







)
love the white pastel and against my expectation fit quite wel with the red board.

with all of those fans exhausting aren't you worried of dust accumulating in that precious?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> To all my friends from the land of plenty, I am scanning OCN and rockin' The Pet Shop Boys !!! This takes me back.


For everything I long to do. No matter when or where or who. Has one thing in common, too. It's a... (O)siN









( love Pet Shop boys too







for an epic duo they are almost up there with Queen)


----------



## ice445

Some real nice watercooling in here. Wish I had the money for that.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

@MK , just curious, what keyboard is that? The purple LED one


----------



## MKHunt

MX Keyboards nighthawk x8. People in the mech keyboard club claim it's made by iOne (which it may be?) but it's held up better than my Mionix (which was a Meka G1) so no complaints here.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Alright sweet. My friend was curious. He's looking for a nice coloured LED one


----------



## Mms60r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> very beautiful loop and lovely M5F. (it seems to me that this club has is essentially the M5F club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> love the white pastel and against my expectation fit quite wel with the red board.
> 
> with all of those fans exhausting aren't you worried of dust accumulating in that precious?
> For everything I long to do. No matter when or where or who. Has one thing in common, too. It's a... (O)siN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( love Pet Shop boys too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for an epic duo they are almost up there with Queen)


Yes I am worried about dust and with 7 pets; their accumulating hair. Not sure how to deal with it other than constant cleaning. Its funny you mention the pastel fluid because what the pic doesn't show is the pink hue it has from not getting the EK blood red out good enough. I got some primochill white tubing and some sys prep flush for when I put the RS360 in.


----------



## Mms60r

I have the Nighthawk X9 kb and love it. Its so my first mech kb and glad I switched. Its feels like its built out of granite


----------



## Buehlar

I'm liking the myriad of available colors from these RGB strips


----------



## kizwan

Work in progress...



Look like I need 45 degrees rotary down there. Temporarily using cable tie to bend the tube that way. What you guys think? 45 degree or just use cable tie?


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Work in progress...
> 
> Look like I need 45 degrees rotary down there. Temporarily using cable tie to bend the tube that way. What you guys think? 45 degree or just use cable tie?


Personally I'd go for a 45, I'm all about angles and straight lines







Watch those ties as they can kink and scuff up your tubing...had that happen to me in my previous loop but from your pic it looks to be fine.
Do you have another rad up top?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Personally I'd go for a 45, I'm all about angles and straight lines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch those ties as they can kink and scuff up your tubing...had that happen to me in my previous loop but from your pic it looks to be fine.
> To up have another rad up top?


Thanks for the advice. I'll go for 45 degrees.







I also need to get ball valve for drain port. The cable ties actually for holding the tube from hitting/pressing the gpu. Yes, there will be 360mm rad up top.

EDIT: Coincidentally the PSU also blue themed (sort of). It matched perfectly with my black-blue theme. However, my 360mm rad is (Ferrari) red (Hardware Labs Black Ice GTS). So, to balance it out, the SP120 fans on the 360mm rad will be using red ring.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Thanks for the advice. I'll go for 45 degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also need to get ball valve for drain port. The cable ties actually for holding the tube from hitting/pressing the gpu. Yes, there will be 360mm rad up top.
> 
> EDIT: Coincidentally the PSU also blue themed (sort of). It matched perfectly with my black-blue theme. However, my 360mm rad is (Ferrari) red (Hardware Labs Black Ice GTS). So, to balance it out, the SP120 fans on the 360mm rad will be using red ring.


Ha...that's why I had to tie mine, I didn't like it laying against the heat sink. Those SP's and AF's are nice with the interchangeable rings. Have you thought about maybe painting the rad blue to go with your them?
I picked up one of these for a drain port. I'm still contemplating on where to put it lol
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_346_393_623&products_id=32808


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Have you thought about maybe painting the rad blue to go with your them?


I haven't thought about that but that is good idea. My painting skill is the worst though.







Need to train myself first.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> I picked up one of these for a drain port. I'm still contemplating on where to put it lol
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_346_393_623&products_id=32808


That is nice ball valve. I was considering Koolance Ball Valve. Somehow Koolance Ball Valve cost more over here than BP Ball Valve. I blame custom & expensive shipping.

BTW, I don't know whether you can see it in my picture in previous post but I did put T-adapter on one of the in/out port of bottom radiator. That's where I plan to put mine.


----------



## MKHunt

Old Z68 + 590 build says the cable tie is totally an option depending what look you're going for.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

That's an awesome Nvidia build.


----------



## broadbandaddict

If anybody has any of the hard drive cages they don't want or would be looking to sell shoot me a PM, I'm looking for 2 more of them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I haven't thought about that but that is good idea. My painting skill is the worst though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to train myself first.


If you're painting plastics try Krylon Fusion. I've found that even if it is applied a little too thick it will flatten out as it dries, plus it's super hard to get off plastics once they've been painted.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> BTW, I don't know whether you can see it in my picture in previous post but I did put T-adapter on one of the in/out port of bottom radiator. That's where I plan to put mine.


LOL exactly my thoughts...couldn't make it out in the pic but it's a darn good idea...I was just working on that! gonna go straight out the bottom PCI cover


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> That _was_ an awesome Nvidia build.


It's all disassembled now. Maybe someday I'll get my brother to do WC with green tubes.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mms60r*
> 
> Yes I am worried about dust and with 7 pets; their accumulating hair. Not sure how to deal with it other than constant cleaning. Its funny you mention the pastel fluid because what the pic doesn't show is the pink hue it has from not getting the EK blood red out good enough. I got some primochill white tubing and some sys prep flush for when I put the RS360 in.


yeah, i have a single pet and i already find it difficult. (plus, there is myself







) the best for a similar scenario to yours is to have more fans intaking than exhausting and then you will only have to worry about cleaning the dust filters on the intakes. (the pressure instead of being "negative" that sucks air in through every vent would be "positive" thus the excess airflow would come out of every small vent and keep dust off)

i actually thought that it was the white balance gone a bit wrong on the picture (because of the red LEDs that cameras don't ever like), but honestly you can use the pinkish hue to your advantage. i.e. if you would do it right it can look great. (and like many great things it was also discovered by a mere accident)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> I'm liking the myriad of available colors from these RGB strips
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> LOL exactly my thoughts...couldn't make it out in the pic but it's a darn good idea...I was just working on that! gonna go straight out the bottom PCI cover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


maybe it is just the picture, but i don't like the red variant and all the other ones feel ( to me ) a bit meh. This build has so many great little red details that play well with all the black and other components that red lighting might just flood all of the hard work and just give you the bleed, overdone *RED*-ness that could have been done much simpler and even then not that worth it IMO.

personally i'd stick with white since it can never really (sometimes can have an exception) and just lights up everything.
(and it should not be too bright since many of the good looking rigs IMO, or at least the professionally )studio photographed, look like an award winning beauty because they light up more of some areas than EVERYTHING white and with your strip a not bright setup should easily achieve a similar winning effect)

can't wait to see your loop filled and complete.already love everything i see, especially the nice match of monsoon chrome fittings with red angles, which is why i think that it might be slightly better to use the chrome monsoons on the chipset block rather than the red ones (if red coolant it is)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Old Z68 + 590 build says the cable tie is totally an option depending what look you're going for.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mean & Green


i always have a soft spot for well made green loops









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> It's all disassembled now. Maybe someday I'll get my brother to do WC with green tubes.


----------



## Devildog83

I agree with the white lighting. It shows off what you have in the case without drowning it in all red and taking away from the contrast. The only problem I have with mine is in order to get the white LED's to light up everything I want they end up being visable and it just doesn't look right. I am thinking of a different lighting solution where I can light up the inside without seeing the LED's.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I agree with the white lighting. It shows off what you have in the case without drowning it in all red and taking away from the contrast. The only problem I have with mine is in order to get the white LED's to light up everything I want they end up being visable and it just doesn't look right. I am thinking of a different lighting solution where I can light up the inside without seeing the LED's.


use the leds on the windowed side panel or near / on this side of the case so that through the window you wouldn't be able to see the LEDs themselves. (since as you stated the better effect is without seeing the light source)


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> use the leds on the windowed side panel or near / on this side of the case so that through the window you wouldn't be able to see the LEDs themselves. (since as you stated the better effect is without seeing the light source)
> 
> btw, what pump and res are you planing to use?


Thanks for asking but I am not planning a full W/C until after I upgrade the GPU and CPU. I am getting my Crosshair V Formula Z today. But I see no reason to go with more than the H100i at the moment because even under full load my temps on the CPU rarely hit 40 and 45 on the GPU. When I get the 8350 and a higher end GPU I will think water cooling then. If I had the extra cash I would but 1st things 1st. :O

By the way I have the CPU, GPU and RAM all OC'ed and still those temps.


----------



## Devildog83

I alomst wish this window was about 2 inch's narrower on the right side so you could not see the HDD cages and it would make it easier to hide the LED's.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Thanks for asking but I am not planning a full W/C until after I upgrade the GPU and CPU. I am getting my Crosshair V Formula Z today. But I see no reason to go with more than the H100i at the moment because even under full load my temps on the CPU rarely hit 40 and 45 on the GPU. When I get the 8350 and a higher end GPU I will think water cooling then. If I had the extra cash I would but 1st things 1st. :O
> 
> By the way I have the CPU, GPU and RAM all OC'ed and still those temps.


well, you are on OCN. the land where we do stuff just because we usually can to and even then we push it further










Spoiler: Edit



just realized that i have confused between you and buelar with all of these multi quotes giant replies and your avatars look, in a color balance, a bit similar)


Quote:


> I alomst wish this window was about 2 inch's narrower on the right side so you could not see the HDD cages and it would make it easier to hide the LED's.


**Linky** and even a knife (not a simple one though, but a knife that you can walk up to people and ask them:" you call that a knife? THIS is a knife!" ) would give you endless possibilities of making any window you ever wished


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> maybe it is just the picture, but i don't like the red variant and all the other ones feel ( to me ) a bit meh. This build has so many great little red details that play well with all the black and other components that red lighting might just flood all of the hard work and just give you the bleed, overdone *RED*-ness that could have been done much simpler and even then not that worth it IMO.
> 
> personally i'd stick with white since it can never really (sometimes can have an exception) and just lights up everything.
> (and it should not be too bright since many of the good looking rigs IMO, or at least the professionally )studio photographed, look like an award winning beauty because they light up more of some areas than EVERYTHING white and with your strip a not bright setup should easily achieve a similar winning effect)
> 
> can't wait to see your loop filled and complete.already love everything i see, especially the nice match of monsoon chrome fittings with red angles, which is why i think that it might be slightly better to use the chrome monsoons on the chipset block rather than the red ones (if red coolant it is)


Much appreciative of the feedback







and agree that most colors (especially red) do kill all the little details. I was quickly snapping those shots while the strip was cycling through the "auto fade" mode. I'll play with the lighting a bit when I get time and try to take some better shots. Coming from an "all red" NZXT led (big mistake) to this strip is pretty amazing, it has 7 or 8 brightness levels.
It actually does look a lot better in person. IMO it looks the best without any lights! LOL


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Much appreciative of the feedback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and agree that most colors (especially red) do kill all the little details. I was quickly snapping those shots while the strip was cycling through the "auto fade" mode. I'll play with the lighting a bit when I get time and try to take some better shots. Coming from an "all red" NZXT led (big mistake) to this strip is pretty amazing, it has 7 or 8 brightness levels.
> It actually does look a lot better in person. IMO it looks the best without any lights! LOL


actually, if you still have the NZXT red kit and non LED front intake fans then you might consider using this (and maybe another one) to make a neat little effect in the front of the case which i've seen a few times and quite well executed.
(at least check what would be the result of such a thing)


----------



## Devildog83

It's here !!!


----------



## Devildog83

More and better pics later.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> More and better pics later.


Awesome!
Merry Christmas?


----------



## kizwan

Little update...



Secured using 6 x M4 10mm screws.


Clearance between one of the fans & the metal bar behind the front I/O panel.








Definitely need two 45 degrees rotary fittings down there.


----------



## Mms60r

I'm thinking I want to do a green accent build centered around an EVGA Assasin mb and a 3930k. Now that Corsair has the SP120 pwm's should be easy to get the rings the right color, and some EVGA GTX cards. What else would be good for green accents? These pics have furthered my desire to do this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Old Z68 + 590 build says the cable tie is totally an option depending what look you're going for.


----------



## CorporalHicks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> If anybody has any of the hard drive cages they don't want or would be looking to sell shoot me a PM, I'm looking for 2 more of them.
> If you're painting plastics try Krylon Fusion. I've found that even if it is applied a little too thick it will flatten out as it dries, plus it's super hard to get off plastics once they've been painted.


They sell them off the Corsair site don't they? If not I have two.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Little update...


The finish on the 360 Black Ice is nice. Now I see why you didn't think about painting it








Looking good!


----------



## Devildog83

Well here it is. 

I love the Red LED aroung the sound card.


----------



## Buehlar

Looking nice Devildog!
You know that you're not gonna be getting any sleep tonight don't you?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Looking nice Devildog!
> You know that you're not gonna be getting any sleep tonight don't you?


True. I tried to set the overclock at the same settins I had with the M5A99x EVO and it would not boot. I did have only 8 gigs of memory and now I have all 16 back in.


----------



## Mms60r

Getting ready to put the 360 in the top. Like the new psu..


----------



## MKHunt

Thats some fancy label making! Makes me wish I had Illustrator and some glossy printable vinyl lol.


----------



## Pulsehammer

Alright, guys. I know a few of you have installed an H100i in the bottom front (if I recall).

the mounting holes don't line up because the end-tanks bump into the bottom of the upper (aka riveted) drive cage. Is there a trick I'm missing here, or are you just cutting at metal to make it fit.

push/pull up top bumps right against my RAM and motherboard heat-sinks.

I'm also a bit cranky that the cougar 120's I bought came with NO longer bolts, only these garbage rubber pegs and some short screws that won't fit.


----------



## braindrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pulsehammer*
> 
> Alright, guys. I know a few of you have installed an H100i in the bottom front (if I recall).
> 
> the mounting holes don't line up because the end-tanks bump into the bottom of the upper (aka riveted) drive cage. Is there a trick I'm missing here, or are you just cutting at metal to make it fit.
> 
> push/pull up top bumps right against my RAM and motherboard heat-sinks.
> 
> I'm also a bit cranky that the cougar 120's I bought came with NO longer bolts, only these garbage rubber pegs and some short screws that won't fit.


AFAIK the guys that mounted it in front cut some of the bottom 5.25 inch drive bay away. I don't know of many fans that come with decent length screws/bolts. I'd just use the screws that came with the C70 or the H100i.


----------



## Pulsehammer

Yeah, I'm thinking the dremel will be the only way to pull off a non-ghetto solution (ie zip-ties and hanging. I was just under the impression that it would drop in.


----------



## Pulsehammer

My other concern is that I don't see the tubing of the H100i being long enough to reach the CPU from this location.


----------



## braindrain

Just check and make sure the tubes reach. I seem to remember the guys that had radiators in that position used custom water cooling. Another option, if you have a small/short graphics card, is to attach the radiator to the drive bays. This isn't easy though. Do you really need a push/pull set up? Usually it's only an improvement of a few degree's.


----------



## Pulsehammer

Eh, I guess I don't. It was just the original plan instead of my build being snore-worthy compared to most on here.


----------



## MKHunt

I cut nothing. The key is patience and shoving.


----------



## Devildog83

Most of what you need to mod a case, including radiator screws you will find here. http://www.mnpctech.com/casemodstore.html


----------



## Vortex Shade

Got my new case yesterday.









The military green variety, just finished transfering everything over from my old thermaltake xaser vi.

Still using the antec kuhler til my corsair H100i hopefully arrives today.


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorporalHicks*
> 
> They sell them off the Corsair site don't they? If not I have two.


Woah, they do! Thanks for the heads up and the offer. +REP!


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Little update...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secured using 6 x M4 10mm screws.
> 
> 
> Clearance between one of the fans & the metal bar behind the front I/O panel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely need two 45 degrees rotary fittings down there.


Love it







really well made transition from blue to red.

two questions:
1) since you are using the GTS 360 rad i was wondering which SP fans are you using (i.e. the HP 2350 rpm or the QE 1450 rpm and if you use the reducers or not) and how loud are they on the rad?
2) which color of coolant (or dye) are you planning to use?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Well here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Red LED aroung the sound card.


Yup, ASUS knows their game with MoBos and the aesthetics. (and you too know quite a bit too







)
i love my LED lighting on the board and it actually creates a neat effect of motherboard underglow on the left side of the board. (now only needs an additional short LED strip to put under the board on the right side to make it complete)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> I cut nothing. The .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: key is patience and shoving


you make Corsair's PSU cabling scheme look much better. (very nice and stealthy and most users don't utilize it properly IMO)

i also plan to get the Corsair Platinum RAM someday but only if they would come down in price a bit (which isn't their specific fault but more the RAM industry and the market state) and when they finally release the Red lighting expansion module for it. (and make it proper looking and not as leaky as the current white and blue)


----------



## Pulsehammer

Alright, everyone...it's not near as fancy as many of your rigs, but I'm pretty happy with it. Bonus points if you can figure out where I hid the hard drive













Thanks to Sebar for the custom window:





System specs:

GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP5 TH LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard with Dual Thunderbolt
Intel I7-3770K
16 GB of Olive Green Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600








Corsair H100i CPU Cooler (stock fans moved to the front of the case and replaced with Cougar 120 PWM's
Corsair AX850 PSU
HDD -- Mushkin mSATA 480 GB (Drag to highlight if you're curious and don't see it in the pic)
Per my earlier posts, I was kinda frustrated that doing a push-pull with the H100i wasn't as straight-forward as I'd hoped, but truth be told I probably won't be taxing the system to a point where it will matter. It's primary function will be as a home recording studio setup using a Presonus Firetube and running Studio One. Tertiary duty will also be as an HTPC for the house so I can dump FIOS' set-top boxes.

Thanks for the inspiration and the assistance! I think this is a great community and I look forward to enjoying it more.

Craig


----------



## braindrain

Looks good. I'm considering getting a Gigabyte Z77 series board. Don't think I'll be using an mSATA that large though. I'm curious about the performance though, you're obviously using it as a boot drive. Is it intended for that, or more as extra cache? They don't seem to say much on the website or in the manuals.


----------



## Vortex Shade

Anyone else experiencing this at all?

Power light stays on blinking when i put the pc to sleep, (normal sleep not hybrid sleep or hibernate).

Kinda annoying as i usually just put it sleep when i got to sleep most of the time rather than a full shutdown.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Shouldn't it blink? Most computers i've owned have the power button beep when its sleeping so you know its sleeping...

Looking good Pulse! That's one more for the military green side


----------



## Pulsehammer

Thanks, guys.







.

The mSATA is the biggest currently made and specs-wise is quicker than the conventional SSD's I checked out. As for intended use, everything I've seen suggests that it will operate equally as a boot drive or a cache. I'll know when I try installing the OS tomorrow or later this week.

For now, a pregnant wife wants her on-demand-movie-and-cake-date night. Gotta go!


----------



## Vortex Shade

Good question slaughterhouse, old case didn't do it. haha

Not much of a prob to drape my steelseries headphones bag over the power light when im asleep i guess.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

I'll put it on sleep now just to make sure. I usually don't so im assuming that it did because I believe it did. lol awkward sentence

Edit: Yea. It does beep. I kinda like it, too bad I never put it to sleep. If it bothers you, I guess you could unplug the LED or just cover it up at night


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vortex Shade*
> 
> Anyone else experiencing this at all?
> 
> Power light stays on blinking when i put the pc to sleep, (normal sleep not hybrid sleep or hibernate).
> 
> Kinda annoying as i usually just put it sleep when i got to sleep most of the time rather than a full shutdown.


I thought this was a motherboard problem, but I guess not. It's immensely annoying as I sleep near my computer. I haven't used sleep mode because of this..


----------



## sebar

Did you check the BIOS for options. My PC does the same thing but I am able to turn off the blinking light.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> Did you check the BIOS for options. My PC does the same thing but I am able to turn off the blinking light.


I'll have a look around. But funny enough I never thought of just covering the light with something, I guess that works too. Then again, Sleep mode isn't needed for me anyway. Windows 8 boots in 4 seconds, so I'd rather just have a clean boot each time.


----------



## Pure2sin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> I thought this was a motherboard problem, but I guess not. It's immensely annoying as I sleep near my computer. I haven't used sleep mode because of this..


I can turn mine off via the motherboard but then it won't even come on when the system is on.

I found that the white light was annoying so I used some red film like Sebar suggested and it turned the button red. Now when it blinks I don't even notice it because its much less bright. I did the same for the HDD light.

It's actually a lot darker red and not as bright as this picture looks.


----------



## sebar

or you could just disconnect the LED


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pure2sin*
> 
> I can turn mine off via the motherboard but then it won't even come on when the system is on.
> 
> I found that the white light was annoying so I used some red film like Sebar suggested and it turned the button red. Now when it blinks I don't even notice it because its much less bright. I did the same for the HDD light.
> 
> It's actually a lot darker red and not as bright as this picture looks.


What fan controller is that? Looks nice.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> I cut nothing. The key is patience and shoving.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I didn't cut or mod anything too except the "fins" (correct english word "placeholder"??) in the 5.25" bay where I have to removed them for the XSPC dual-bay pump res combo to slide in easily. I even did not removed the metal bar behind the front i/o panel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> Love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really well made transition from blue to red.
> 
> two questions:
> 1) since you are using the GTS 360 rad i was wondering which SP fans are you using (i.e. the HP 2350 rpm or the QE 1450 rpm and if you use the reducers or not) and how loud are they on the rad?
> 2) which color of coolant (or dye) are you planning to use?


I'm glad you like it. Thanks.









1) I'm using High Performance fans. I don't know yet how loud they would be, not going to use the reducer adapter but instead they are going to connect to nzxt sentry 2 fan controller (I know this fan controller little out-dated / old model but I didn't have much alternatives, Lamptron with display panel out-of-stock everywhere over here). I didn't test run the fans yet though.

2) I'm going to use Mayhems Pastel Blue Berry. It should match nicely with the blue heatsink on the motherboard.

Note: The dual-pack SP120 is cheaper than single-pack SP120 but dual-pack come with only one voltage step down adapter. So, the two will have to share one voltage step down adapter, if you want both to run at low speed/noise. Nope, the dual-pack actually come with two voltage step down adapters. Sorry, my mistake.


----------



## MKHunt

Pastel coolant









The high performance are what I use as well. They can be pretty quiet with a fan controller at halfway.


----------



## Pure2sin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> What fan controller is that? Looks nice.


Sunbeam PL-RS-6 Rheosmart 6

-Only con to is so far is that the molex connector on the fan controller was too small to accept the molex from my HX850. Some people say they had to cut the side so it would expand but I just rewired the molex cable with the connector from the controller kit.


----------



## Buehlar

Getting closer...


----------



## Pulsehammer

Sweet Jesus, Buehlar. What else do you have planned?


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pulsehammer*
> 
> Sweet Jesus, Buehlar. What else do you have planned?


A
I wanna play some GAMEZ !!!


----------



## RapidLipz

Here are some pictures of my corsair C70 case.


----------



## UnStableFPS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RapidLipz*
> 
> Here are some pictures of my corsair C70 case.


very nice! looks great


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> 1) I'm using High Performance fans. I don't know yet how loud they would be, not going to use the reducer adapter but instead they are going to connect to nzxt sentry 2 fan controller (I know this fan controller little out-dated / old model but I didn't have much alternatives, Lamptron with display panel out-of-stock everywhere over here). I didn't test run the fans yet though.
> 
> 2) I'm going to use Mayhems Pastel Blue Berry. It should match nicely with the blue heatsink on the motherboard.
> 
> Note: The dual-pack SP120 is cheaper than single-pack SP120 but dual-pack come with only one voltage step down adapter. So, the two will have to share one voltage step down adapter, if you want both to run at low speed/noise.


so when you'll power those bad boys up tell us how noisy they are at full blast.
weirdly enough, the high performance fans in my region cost less than the quiet edition ones.

nice choice of coolant, would look amazing. can't wait.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Getting closer...


....and better by the minute









great job on those fittings.


----------



## Devildog83

Buelhar,

I feel honored to have a part in your build, albeit ever so slight. Good lord it's wild !!









Rapid Lipz,

That is a very sweet clean build, I like it.







to you too.


----------



## Devildog83

Rapid Lips,

I do have one suggestion, you can take it or leave it but it concerns the HD audio header and cable running across the PSU.

If you look at this pic you will see it dissapears behind the PSU. I clipped the tie down right below the header on the back of the mobo tray off and ran the cables through there. It works great. Just a thought but I hate the idea of having that cable run across the PSU. There should be a hole there anyhow IMO.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

That's awesome. I knew there was a hole there but I thought the PSU would pinch the cables. I'll be doing that tonight


----------



## RapidLipz

Thanks for the kind words fellas. Trying to go for that clean slick look.

Devildog83,

Most definitely give it a shot. I never did like the wires running across. I didn't know I can bypass it through a hole there. Good looking out.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RapidLipz*
> 
> Here are some pictures of my corsair C70 case.


Loving the white on black...looks great. The sabortooth is the perfect board for that theme too, I almost bought that board but I found the M5F for the same $ and more of the features I liked. Any chance you'll be custom cooling? I would of went a similar route as you with the cables and same PSU with some pastel white for the loop and white&black monsoon fittings








That's a good start for an awesome build


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Buelhar,
> 
> I feel honored to have a part in your build, albeit ever so slight. Good lord it's wild !!


Thanks man...I still have plans for that patch of black carbon fiber you sent me...stay tuned


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RapidLipz*
> 
> Thanks for the kind words fellas. Trying to go for that clean slick look.
> 
> Devildog83,
> 
> Most definitely give it a shot. I never did like the wires running across. I didn't know I can bypass it through a hole there. Good looking out.


Happy clipping guys. You will have to move the PSU to get them through but they don't pinch when you slide it back in. It's just the connectors that need the extra space.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Thanks man...I still have plans for that patch of black carbon fiber you sent me...stay tuned


I still have black and red left over, the only thing I have left to cover is a mouse to match the keyboard once I get a new one. The wireless mini mouse I have is too jumpy in games so I am going to get a usb mouse.


----------



## UnStableFPS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Happy clipping guys. You will have to move the PSU to get them through but they don't pinch when you slide it back in. It's just the connectors that need the extra space.


I do like that idea too. Am I the only one that ran those wires behind the motherboard?


----------



## Buehlar

I was gonn run mine behind the MB and forgot to do it before I installed it. But now I think II'll just do as Devildog suggests...seems like it'll be much cleaner that way.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> I was gonn run mine behind the MB and forgot to do it before I installed it. But now I think II'll just do as Devildog suggests...seems like it'll be much cleaner that way.


It's super easy and super clean.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> I was gonn run mine behind the MB and forgot to do it before I installed it. But now I think II'll just do as Devildog suggests...seems like it'll be much cleaner that way.


I'll do this way too. Removing PSU much easier & doesn't cost a lot of time than removing motherboard.

This might sound funny but I removed the GPU water block yesterday just because I can't remember whether I put thermal paste or not on the chip. Turned out I did put them.









Also when putting back the water block, I decided want to use the backplate because it look much nicer with it. I can only "compress" the tube half way (using the compression fitting) because the backplate in the way, so I guess I have to put male-to-femal extender there. The compression fitting, just need to tighten them using "thumb" strength, not the whole hand strength right (if you get the meaning)?


----------



## ionstorm66

Did you paint the memory slots on that sabertooth? Of did you do that?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RapidLipz*
> 
> Here are some pictures of my corsair C70 case.


----------



## Buehlar

Humm, I'm wondering the same...they're normally brown/beidge.


----------



## MKHunt

Only the 2nd slot of each channel is brown and the protective fake dimms that come with the board are flared out at the bottom to cover the entire outward facing surface


Spoiler: See brown?


----------



## Mms60r

Ordered my second 7970 today from Newegg and some Ek xfire bridge links from performance-pc. I got primochill white tubing this time instead of using the colored fluid. Just out of curiosity I got the onyx black tubing as well. Not sure yet which I'm gonna use. I thought the black might look good with the red led's I'm planning on using. What do you guys think?


Also any ideas on how to incorporate these rad grills from mnpctech.

http://www.mnpctech.com/Honeycomb_Radiator_Grills.html

I want to try to create a look the "seals off" the rads so they look flush. I'm probably not explaining myself good but I have picture in my head of what I want.


----------



## MKHunt

In my opinion the honeycomb grilles are so close to what's already on the case that it would seem cluttered and unnecessary to then cut out your current grilles and replace them. It would also seriously weaken the case by a lot since it's not made of panels riveted to a frame,. but rather panels bent into a shell.

Or do you mean you want to use the thick outer edge of the grilles to hide the gap between the case and rad sides? If the latter, Silverstone sound isolating foam is much easier to use.


----------



## Mms60r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> In my opinion the honeycomb grilles are so close to what's already on the case that it would seem cluttered and unnecessary to then cut out your current grilles and replace them. It would also seriously weaken the case by a lot since it's not made of panels riveted to a frame,. but rather panels bent into a shell.
> 
> Or do you mean you want to use the thick outer edge of the grilles to hide the gap between the case and rad sides? If the latter, Silverstone sound isolating foam is much easier to use.


You're right. I just didn't like the idea of having the ends of the 360 Rad covered up in the top, I thought I might be able to use the grill to open up the top. After I posted, I looked at my own pic and decided I didnt want to cover up the white fans. Those damn NB fans are what started this whole madness of switching over to a white/black theme. I wanted pwm fans cuz I dont want to use a fan controller and they are the best ones (I think). Of course I come to find out that Corsair came out with pwm SP's recently and could have stuck with the red/black/rog that I originally wanted. Then again that whole rog theme has been beatin to death.

What do you think though, white or black tubing with the red led's?? By the way that copper EK block looks great under the red led's.


----------



## MKHunt

I hear ya on the PWM SPs. I just got 6 2-packs of SPs in mid-December, so I am a little saddened and hurt, but I have a fan controller now (though all the sliders are falling off and Bitfenix doesn't seem to have the decency to e-mail me back with at least a "get lost")...

As for tubing, I think black with the red LEDs.

Black tubing with gentle colored lighting can look incredible.


----------



## Swag

Here an updated version of my system (H100i installed):

Pictures are bad because I don't have a lighting setup anymore and it was with an iPhone 5


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> so when you'll power those bad boys up tell us how noisy they are at full blast.
> weirdly enough, the high performance fans in my region cost less than the quiet edition ones.
> 
> nice choice of coolant, would look amazing. can't wait.


I test run the fans today. I tried to record but it sound louder in the video though. I can tell you if only one running at full speed, it's not loud nor silent, according to my ears. When running all 5 fans, it is louder of course but even with the side panel open & I'm 2 feet away, I found it is running silently, at least for me. I still can hear low "hmmmm" in the background but for me it is silent. YMMV. If I put my ears near the fan, yes they're not silent but I'm not going to sit in the case though.









I just found out with nzxt sentry 2 with fans at 70%, the fans start to make "tick tick" sound, noticeable in quiet environment. I thought since SP120 come with voltage step-down adapter, the nzxt sentry 2 fan controller should be suitable since it also control the speed by controlling the voltage. I think the voltage-step down adapter make the fan running at 80% speed.

I also found, probably I missed this in the reviews I read, that when one fan/channel set to auto or manual, the other channels also changed to auto or manual. Basically, either all running auto or all running manual.


----------



## Mms60r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> I hear ya on the PWM SPs. I just got 6 2-packs of SPs in mid-December, so I am a little saddened and hurt, but I have a fan controller now (though all the sliders are falling off and Bitfenix doesn't seem to have the decency to e-mail me back with at least a "get lost")...
> 
> As for tubing, I think black with the red LEDs.
> 
> Black tubing with gentle colored lighting can look incredible.


Thanks for the feedback MK. I was thinking (and hoping) the black tubes would take on a reddish chrome look under that lighting


----------



## kizwan

5.25" bay is full. So I have to put my fan controller somewhere.


----------



## MKHunt

Say, why d you have an optical?


----------



## kizwan

I like to watch blu-ray movie.


----------



## blizzard232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Here an updated version of my system (H100i installed):
> 
> Pictures are bad because I don't have a lighting setup anymore and it was with an iPhone 5
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks gr8.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Here an updated version of my system (H100i installed):
> 
> Pictures are bad because I don't have a lighting setup anymore and it was with an iPhone 5
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How are your temps now compaired to air? You have the cleanest system I've ever seen. What do you plan to do with all that extra real estate now that air flow shouln't be a factor anymore? Put something in there for pete's sake...echo...echo...echo


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> 5.25" bay is full. So I have to put my fan controller somewhere.


Looking good man








Wow that black ice looks like a perfect fit up there. Any trouble getting it in?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Looking good man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that black ice looks like a perfect fit up there. Any trouble getting it in?


Thanks man.







No trouble at all. I did removed the rear fan prior installing the radiator. Just need to find right angle, slide in the radiator & little push toward the front a little bit. There are fins behind the front i/o panel that I didn't cut. When I test fit before I didn't realized there are fins there until the radiator completely in. They didn't scratch the paint on the radiator though but when I install the radiator a couple days ago, it did scratch the paint little bit. Other than that, they did provide some support to the radiator.


----------



## RapidLipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Loving the white on black...looks great. The sabortooth is the perfect board for that theme too, I almost bought that board but I found the M5F for the same $ and more of the features I liked. Any chance you'll be custom cooling? I would of went a similar route as you with the cables and same PSU with some pastel white for the loop and white&black monsoon fittings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good start for an awesome build


I notice, a lot of members are modding there PC's with custom cooling and i would love to do the same but i am still new to liquid cooling. Not sure what brands are good and need to research more into it. Maybe on my next build ill try it out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ionstorm66*
> 
> Did you paint the memory slots on that sabertooth? Of did you do that?


MKHunt is correct. They are two blank dimms that protect the slot from dust that flare out covering the entire dimm slot. Giving that clean look. The color is still brown if not used.


----------



## Buehlar

Finished one of the custom PCI-e cables...my 2nd attempt








It's a tight fit next to the WC fittings. Anybody know where I could find any 90 degree 6-pin PCI-e that angle down twoards the locking clasp? Maybe low profile connectors would work also but 90's would be a much cleaner look.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Here an updated version of my system (H100i installed):
> 
> Pictures are bad because I don't have a lighting setup anymore and it was with an iPhone 5
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are your temps now compaired to air? You have the cleanest system I've ever seen. What do you plan to do with all that extra real estate now that air flow shouln't be a factor anymore? Put something in there for pete's sake...echo...echo...echo
Click to expand...

Well, I'm asking people here what I should add, I'm planning on getting a new Corsair Neutron GTX SSD, they looks damn sexy and they are 550/550 read/write!


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Well, I'm asking people here what I should add, I'm planning on getting a new Corsair Neutron GTX SSD, they looks damn sexy and they are 550/550 read/write!


Yea those are nice. I've been eyeballing a pair of Force GT 240's myself. Been waiting for the right price.


----------



## CorporalHicks

Thanks to Sebar got my window today, fits much better then the hack job I do, really happy with it thanks again!






Full album with different colors.


http://imgur.com/lvpsG


Before you make fun of the cabling for graphics card, thats my ghetto attempt to fix the sag. And it's worked so far. Still need to rewire everything else as well but been too busy.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorporalHicks*
> 
> Thanks to Sebar got my window today, fits much better then the hack job I do, really happy with it thanks again!
> Full album with different colors.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/lvpsG
> 
> 
> Before you make fun of the cabling for graphics card, thats my ghetto attempt to fix the sag. And it's worked so far. Still need to rewire everything else as well but been too busy.


Sebar does great work. I like the pic from the album with the purple light especially in the dark and how it sets off the red and blue inside the case


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Well, I'm asking people here what I should add, I'm planning on getting a new Corsair Neutron GTX SSD, they looks damn sexy and they are 550/550 read/write!


Have you checked out the Force GS. I know the specs on New Egg aren't as impressive but I have seen head to head comparisons and from what I have seen the GS series SSD comes out better overall. Check that I haven't seen it against the new GTX. Nevermind.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Well, I'm asking people here what I should add, I'm planning on getting a new Corsair Neutron GTX SSD, they looks damn sexy and they are 550/550 read/write!
> 
> 
> 
> Have you checked out the Force GS. I know the specs on New Egg aren't as impressive but I have seen head to head comparisons and from what I have seen the GS series SSD comes out better overall. Check that I haven't seen it against the new GTX. Nevermind.
Click to expand...

I really want to try out the GTX, looks amazing and the specs are insane. I just hope they are as reliable as Intel or at least Samsung. I saw that the Intel SSDs going through massive writes last like 500% longer than they're actually speced.


----------



## Mms60r

I have the 240 GTX, but I've only had it a month. Seems faster than the 2 60gb Mushkins I had in raid0, but I cant back that up.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Finished one of the custom PCI-e cables...my 2nd attempt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a tight fit next to the WC fittings. Anybody know where I could find any 90 degree 6-pin PCI-e that angle down twoards the locking clasp? Maybe low profile connectors would work also but 90's would be a much cleaner look.


Look really nice! They are very close together. You will need a lot of patience when tubing later.


----------



## Vortex Shade

Yeah I'll have a look around cause that one at pccasegear comes to $36 after postage. Have to hunt around for some sign places or similar.

On another note, my H100i arrived today and finally finished installing it.









Had to use some extra washers i had laying around on the backplate though cause it was loose (seems to be a trend with asus boards from what I've read)

Anyway, heres a pic, front panel was still off at the time.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vortex Shade*
> 
> Yeah I'll have a look around cause that one at pccasegear comes to $36 after postage. Have to hunt around for some sign places or similar.
> 
> On another note, my H100i arrived today and finally finished installing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to use some extra washers i had laying around on the backplate though cause it was loose (seems to be a trend with asus boards from what I've read)
> 
> Anyway, heres a pic, front panel was still off at the time.


Looks good but why even a rear fan? Even with normal air coolers, they don't really contribute to lower temps.

Also, what are those cables at the bottom? But all in all, looks sexy.







How are you liking the H100i? I love mine, they dropped my temps on average of 11C across the board.


----------



## Vortex Shade

Rear fan i just left there, i dunno cause i did. could help a little, vid card still gets pretty warm. i dunno i just couldn't be bothered taking it out haha

the cables at the bottom on the outside? Just usb cables/esata/external molex-sata power.

So far i'm liking it, those fans do get pretty damn loud and full speed though, but that'd be pretty rare i think. Was just during the realtemp sensor test with prime95. when that was running i only hit the low 60's on a core or 2.







Performs pretty well.


----------



## blizzard232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Well, I'm asking people here what I should add, I'm planning on getting a new Corsair Neutron GTX SSD, they looks damn sexy and they are 550/550 read/write!


I'm going for same SSD, Corsair Neutron GTX SSD 240GB, but I think about Intel 520 240GB SSD, too,550/520 R/W, so I will choose one of them and I'm also planning to mount it as you, on the right side of C70 behind PSU cables, after I get new CPU (3570K) and PSU (AX850).


----------



## blizzard232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mms60r*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Where did you get those gold screws on slots??


----------



## Pulsehammer

Vortex: I had the same backplate looseness problem with my Gigabyte Z77 TH5 board. I assumed my dumb ass was doing something wrong, but the Corsair tech support guy assured me they get this call "all the time" and recommended that I put in some rubber washers or just tighten it as-is to see if it "snugs up." I didn't have a lot of faith in things magically changing once I mounted the cooler on, so I used some of the rubber grommets included with the case. That worked perfectly.


----------



## Teejay187

Slowly progressing









http://s182.photobucket.com/user/Teejay187/media/IMG_4429_zps126422f6.jpg.html


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Groovy man!


----------



## Devildog83

Do you have a motherboard under there Teejay?


----------



## Teejay187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Do you have a motherboard under there Teejay?


I have a P67 Sabertooth with carbon on it, but its pretty tucked in


----------



## UnStableFPS

A quick pic of my whole setup. Incase it's hard to tell from the pic my case is the Green. Terrible lighting because of the door =\ It's time for a new keyboard this $9 onn from Walmart isn't cutting it. I'm thinking about the new black Corsair k70 with red lighting or the new k95 that is black and has white lighting. Which one do y'all think? I have the nzxt hue, so the pc can glow whatever color I want.


----------



## Mms60r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard232*
> 
> Where did you get those gold screws on slots??


performance-pc.com $3.50

I got the 240GB Neutron GTX open box from Newegg for $170 shipped.


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnStableFPS*
> 
> 
> 
> A quick pic of my whole setup. Incase it's hard to tell from the pic my case is the Green. Terrible lighting because of the door =\ It's time for a new keyboard this $9 onn from Walmart isn't cutting it. I'm thinking about the new black Corsair k70 with red lighting or the new k95 that is black and has white lighting. Which one do y'all think? I have the nzxt hue, so the pc can glow whatever color I want.


I think the K70 would look superb on your desk.


----------



## Devildog83

Back side was a little boring.









It's my 2nd amendment staement.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnStableFPS*
> 
> 
> 
> A quick pic of my whole setup. Incase it's hard to tell from the pic my case is the Green. Terrible lighting because of the door =\ It's time for a new keyboard this $9 onn from Walmart isn't cutting it. I'm thinking about the new black Corsair k70 with red lighting or the new k95 that is black and has white lighting. Which one do y'all think? I have the nzxt hue, so the pc can glow whatever color I want.


I recommend the Razer Black Widow Ultimate or the CoolerMaster Storm Trigger over the K70, honestly.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> 
> 
> Back side was a little boring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's my 2nd amendment staement.


All these famous AR accessory brands and then an AK mag lol

@Unstable FPS your best beet with mechanicals is to find a switch type you like, then shop for aesthetics and stabilizer types. Personally, I could not stand Cherry stabilizers, so I bought a Costar board.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> All these famous AR accessory brands and then an AK mag lol
> 
> @Unstable FPS your best beet with mechanicals is to find a switch type you like, then shop for aesthetics and stabilizer types. Personally, I could not stand Cherry stabilizers, so I bought a Costar board.


I'd have to agree. That's how I made my basis to buy my mechanical keyboard, the Logitech g710+. @Unstable FPS If you have the option to go into a shop and test out a few boards, go for it.

A few weeks, maybe a month ago I was asking about doing custom cables. I was told to do paracords by a user, sry can't remember who it was. Anyways, I came across this site which is apparently run by a OverClock user.

http://lutro0-customs.com/

So lets say I were to buy all my products from this site. Could someone help me by listing everything I would need? Maybe just adding it to the shopping cart and sharing the link if thats possible? Also, since my psu is semi modular, i'd have to buy all the extensions my self THEN take them apart to do my own setup, correct? I basically just want a list of everything I'll need so then I could reference it in the future when I do this.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> All these famous AR accessory brands and then an AK mag lol
> 
> @Unstable FPS your best beet with mechanicals is to find a switch type you like, then shop for aesthetics and stabilizer types. Personally, I could not stand Cherry stabilizers, so I bought a Costar board.


You know your guns Sir. I follow that one, I did lose you on the Key board stuff though. I should say you lost me.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> 
> 
> Back side was a little boring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's my 2nd amendment staement.


I support it.







Both the build and the 2nd amendment!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> I'd have to agree. That's how I made my basis to buy my mechanical keyboard, the Logitech g710+. @Unstable FPS If you have the option to go into a shop and test out a few boards, go for it.
> 
> A few weeks, maybe a month ago I was asking about doing custom cables. I was told to do paracords by a user, sry can't remember who it was. Anyways, I came across this site which is apparently run by a OverClock user.
> 
> http://lutro0-customs.com/
> 
> So lets say I were to buy all my products from this site. Could someone help me by listing everything I would need? Maybe just adding it to the shopping cart and sharing the link if thats possible? Also, since my psu is semi modular, i'd have to buy all the extensions my self THEN take them apart to do my own setup, correct? I basically just want a list of everything I'll need so then I could reference it in the future when I do this.


This is from the same guy.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> I'd have to agree. That's how I made my basis to buy my mechanical keyboard, the Logitech g710+. @Unstable FPS If you have the option to go into a shop and test out a few boards, go for it.
> 
> A few weeks, maybe a month ago I was asking about doing custom cables. I was told to do paracords by a user, sry can't remember who it was. Anyways, I came across this site which is apparently run by a OverClock user.
> 
> http://lutro0-customs.com/
> 
> So lets say I were to buy all my products from this site. Could someone help me by listing everything I would need? Maybe just adding it to the shopping cart and sharing the link if thats possible? Also, since my psu is semi modular, i'd have to buy all the extensions my self THEN take them apart to do my own setup, correct? I basically just want a list of everything I'll need so then I could reference it in the future when I do this.


lutro0 is actually more than willing to help you himself to find _exactly_ what you want. He's a great guy to deal with. Don't worry, he won't bite. First step is to measure all your cables and determine how much sleeving you need. Basically it's length of each cable * number of pins then add 20% of the total again to make sure you have enough for mistakes/imperfections. After that it's mostly just a matter of buying the tools (paracord sleeving tool that lutro0 has will save your sanity. I sleeved my first build in paracord before lutro0 started his shop and taping every single wire then feeding fishing line through the paracord was a nightmare.) and you'll want the aforementioned paracord tool, a set of MOLEX tools, and a set of ATX tools. Oh and you'll head heat shrink to keep everything in place.


Spoiler: The results of my madness/a ton of outdated pics










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> You know your guns Sir. I follow that one, I did lose you on the Key board stuff though. I should say you lost me.


USPSA member, CCW holder, collector, hobbyist.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Thanks MK, so I guess I should buy the extensions first for everything I want to customize. Measure it, add 15/20% for waste, get the paracord sleeving tool, the atx tool, and heat shrink? I don't have anything running off molex so im just going to skip that


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Thanks MK, so I guess I should buy the extensions first for everything I want to customize. Measure it, add 15/20% for waste, get the paracord sleeving tool, the atx tool, and heat shrink? I don't have anything running off molex so im just going to skip that


Sounds like a plan. If you don't have the extensions yet, I believe lutro0 does custom extensions. If you're looking for the sleeving experience, so what you said. My heart broke when my 590 shorted and my cables melted so I haven't touched sleeving for a couple years lol.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> lutro0 is actually more than willing to help you himself to find _exactly_ what you want. He's a great guy to deal with. Don't worry, he won't bite. First step is to measure all your cables and determine how much sleeving you need. Basically it's length of each cable * number of pins then add 20% of the total again to make sure you have enough for mistakes/imperfections. After that it's mostly just a matter of buying the tools (paracord sleeving tool that lutro0 has will save your sanity. I sleeved my first build in paracord before lutro0 started his shop and taping every single wire then feeding fishing line through the paracord was a nightmare.) and you'll want the aforementioned paracord tool, a set of MOLEX tools, and a set of ATX tools. Oh and you'll head heat shrink to keep everything in place.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The results of my madness/a ton of outdated pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USPSA member, CCW holder, collector, hobbyist.


Old Marine here, that's all I have to say.


----------



## MKHunt

Old enough to have qualified on an M-14? If so, I am super jelly. IMO the M14/M1A with wood furniture is one of the prettiest combat rifles to ever grace my eyes. High polish walnut/birch with parkerized steel and that long, elegant birdcage at the end? Oh man.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Old enough to have qualified on an M-14? If so, I am super jelly. IMO the M14/M1A with wood furniture is one of the prettiest combat rifles to ever grace my eyes. High polish walnut/birch with parkerized steel and that long, elegant birdcage at the end? Oh man.


I love the M14 and M1Grande., we did get to field strip and reassemble the M14 though. I qualified with the M16 A1. Before the handguard changed to round, the 3 round burst and the small guard so left handers didn't get casings in the eye on the A2. Mid 80's, I am not that old.


----------



## Stevoandaredk5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Old enough to have qualified on an M-14? If so, I am super jelly. IMO the M14/M1A with wood furniture is one of the prettiest combat rifles to ever grace my eyes. High polish walnut/birch with parkerized steel and that long, elegant birdcage at the end? Oh man.




I have to agree with you there. Simply a fantastic looking weapon.

(And to keep things somewhat on topic, here's the pinup decal I put on the side of my C70. 'Merica.)


----------



## Devildog83

Me likes! I got the from the main office today. We are Holprime!



So, where on my build can I fit this in.









Aha I got it. LOL

Or this,

Sorry guys I am just goofin' off.


----------



## MKHunt

The temptation to butcher my 5.25 bay coverings to hide my res and fan controller's mismatched blacks has never been stronger. Or I could hold off on that until I have a fan controller where the sliders aren't falling off if I so much as look at them funny. Interesting how these urges come on the strongest during final exams.

@Devildog
Knife and handcuffs? That's kinky.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Me likes! I got the from the main office today. We are Holprime!
> 
> 
> 
> So, where on my build can I fit this in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aha I got it. LOL
> 
> Or this,
> 
> Sorry guys I am just goofin' off.


Yep...it's about time we seriously start enforcing those regulations...hand over that > 10-round mag sir


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Sounds like a plan. If you don't have the extensions yet, I believe lutro0 does custom extensions. If you're looking for the sleeving experience, so what you said. My heart broke when my 590 shorted and my cables melted so I haven't touched sleeving for a couple years lol.


... great. That really makes me want to sleeve them now -_-

Question, I have a friend who's going to be buying some of my computer parts from me as I upgrade to x79, if I were to sell him my HX850 and buy my self a AX 850, could I just sleeve the cables that come with the kit? Since it's fully modular and the psu upgrade cost is roughly the same as the amount I would pay for the extensions.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> ... great. That really makes me want to sleeve them now -_-
> 
> Question, I have a friend who's going to be buying some of my computer parts from me as I upgrade to x79, if I were to sell him my HX850 and buy my self a AX 850, could I just sleeve the cables that come with the kit? Since it's fully modular and the psu upgrade cost is roughly the same as the amount I would pay for the extensions.


Yup! That's exactly what the sleeved cables in the bag are. AX series is super convenient that way.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> ... great. That really makes me want to sleeve them now -_-
> 
> Question, I have a friend who's going to be buying some of my computer parts from me as I upgrade to x79, if I were to sell him my HX850 and buy my self a AX 850, could I just sleeve the cables that come with the kit? Since it's fully modular and the psu upgrade cost is roughly the same as the amount I would pay for the extensions.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> ... great. That really makes me want to sleeve them now -_-
> 
> Question, I have a friend who's going to be buying some of my computer parts from me as I upgrade to x79, if I were to sell him my HX850 and buy my self a AX 850, could I just sleeve the cables that come with the kit? Since it's fully modular and the psu upgrade cost is roughly the same as the amount I would pay for the extensions.


You can get a full set of sleeevd cables for the AX series PSu's from Corsair for $35.
http://www.corsair.com/us/power-supply-units/psu-accessories-1.html?p=2


----------



## Slaughtahouse

I could get that for my HX too... but if im paying 40$, I can sell my HX 850 for 150$ to my friend and just buy the AX 850. Same deal plus I gain fully modular. Thanks again MK.

I'll see if he still wants to buy it because I recommended to him the 650w, even though he wanted to buy mine instead. Hopefully he'll change his mind


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> ... great. That really makes me want to sleeve them now -_-
> 
> Question, I have a friend who's going to be buying some of my computer parts from me as I upgrade to x79, if I were to sell him my HX850 and buy my self a AX 850, could I just sleeve the cables that come with the kit? Since it's fully modular and the psu upgrade cost is roughly the same as the amount I would pay for the extensions.


But the ax850 does have some double wires. Even though it is modular it is not a 1/1 pinout so you would uave to deal with the double wires and the crisscrossing of wires. Lutro0 posts on his q and a thread some silverstone strider power supplies as having more of a 1/1 wihout double wires. If you want to do your own the 850 will be a good learning project but i would get the presleeved as they arent too pricey and use them while you resleeve and make extensions for the old ones.


----------



## gdubc

I have an ax 850 as we as the ax860i. The 850 had maybe 4 double wires. The 860i has one double but it also crisscrosses less than the 850.


----------



## sebar

C70 window panels are in progress.


----------



## MusicMelody

Okay, I got my C70, but I have a few questions. Is there a simple way to get the sleeved PSU wires? without having to make all of them on my own and soder them? Secondly, I'm very interested in doing a front turbine fan like the one on the Planetside Case Mod (I think it was linked here at some point) but I would like to do two if possible, (I have old donor cases and front pieces I'm just curious how much knowledge is required in fiberglass, etc to do this.)

The front LED's can essentially be taped over with the clear foil tape to change the color right?


----------



## sebar

I think there is tutorial video over on MNPCTECH website that shows how t do the turbine intake. Looks like a lot of work but the end result looks cool.





Yes taping over the LED's works well to change the color.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicMelody*
> 
> Okay, I got my C70, but I have a few questions. Is there a simple way to get the sleeved PSU wires? without having to make all of them on my own and soder them?


Corsair has presleeved for some of their power supplies on their website. Limited color choices that way though. Otherwise you can go totally custom and check out Lutro0 Customs. Many color choices and patterns thru Lutro0 and he is a master. I think he is doing live q and a sleeving streaming sessions today. Just search for Lutro0 here on OCN and you should find all you need to know.


----------



## Teejay187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicMelody*
> 
> I'm very interested in doing a front turbine fan like the one on the Planetside Case Mod (I think it was linked here at some point) but I would like to do two if possible, (I have old donor cases and front pieces I'm just curious how much knowledge is required in fiberglass, etc to do this.)


I did this on mine. Very simple mod though.

Take a look at my worklog. LINKY


----------



## MusicMelody

Thanks for the quick replies, will update my status and progress in the next few weeks


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> But the ax850 does have some double wires. Even though it is modular it is not a 1/1 pinout so you would uave to deal with the double wires and the crisscrossing of wires. Lutro0 posts on his q and a thread some silverstone strider power supplies as having more of a 1/1 wihout double wires. If you want to do your own the 850 will be a good learning project but i would get the presleeved as they arent too pricey and use them while you resleeve and make extensions for the old ones.


Either way im going to do it. If I buy the extensions for the HX series, then im going to have to sleeve those too. Since I can't manually sleeve the Non modular ones included in the HX (without dismantling the psu) i'd have to do the extensions. If I can buy a AX psu for the same price of paying for the extensions, wouldn't you do the same? I just wanted to make sure it had all the cables ready to go with the AX.

The only problem with the pre sleeved is that they don't have the colour I want. A olive drab to match the case is what im after


----------



## gdubc

Yeah that's kinda what I meant. I just meant you could get the corsair presleeved along with the 850 and use them while you resleeve and make extensions for the originals that come with the psu. Or try to get a second set of regular factory ones from corsair support. They might send you a set for a lot cheaper than the sleeved ones. Just so you dont have downtime I mean. Sleeving is a time consuming thing if you want your results to be perfect, but it is definitely worth it and you can get some awesome colors of sleeving from Nils at MDPC. He has the military style colors as well, even for the sata data cables.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Yea we'll see what happens. It would be nice so I could still use my computer and do this at my own pace. Im not worried about sata, its hidden well. I only want to do the most visible ones. The 6+2 pins, 8+cpu and the 24 pin. Just the ones that are on display and are visible through the window.


----------



## MKHunt

I have my old 24 pin and 8 pin AX850 cables in my lap. THey have the sleeving on them though both suffered damage to the sleeving when I was removing them. Seeing as my AX850 is now in my friend's possession, I'm sure I could be persuaded to part with them so long as I'm not paying for shipping lol.

They give 2 PCIE cables (each with 2x 8 pin) so you'd then have enough cables to to use your computer and sleeve at the same time. Let me know.


----------



## MusicMelody

I'm working on getting a template and measurements done, is there by chance any photos anywhere of this case, dimensions, and drawn images? like the black and white line art usually on a user manual or something? I'm trying to use these images, print them off, and make stencils and duplicates based off of them.


----------



## Danger-Close

Double post.


----------



## Danger-Close

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Pics look great and some lighting would make your components really pop out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just installed these.
> I wanted to get a more even lighting effect so I'm trying out this RGB strip. You can pick these up on eBay for 20~25 USD for a 5 meter roll with remote control. It's powered by 12vdc so you can just tie it in with the 12v side (yellow wire) of any avalible 4-pin molex from the PSU.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Pics look great and some lighting would make your components really pop out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just installed these.
> I wanted to get a more even lighting effect so I'm trying out this RGB strip. You can pick these up on eBay for 20~25 USD for a 5 meter roll with remote control. It's powered by 12vdc so you can just tie it in with the 12v side (yellow wire) of any avalible 4-pin molex from the PSU.


Hi, I bought the same RGB strip but you mentioned just clipping the power supply to the Molex connected.... LOL forgive me... but i am kinda clueless where do the wire goes... can you kindly please do a guide on it?

Thank you!


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danger-Close*
> 
> Hi, I bought the same RGB strip but you mentioned just clipping the power supply to the Molex connected.... LOL forgive me... but i am kinda clueless where do the wire goes... can you kindly please do a guide on it?
> 
> Thank you!


Sure,







I pretty much already explained it in my Build Log for another fellow member.








Check out post #69








If you have anymore questions pr need more help feel free to post them over there.


----------



## joe2108

it's my setup.. H110 Push Pull config


----------



## RenoVIII

Hey Sebar,
I can't send any PM's because I'm limited to 2 a day.

I live in the Scripps ranch area but can meet anywhere. I have a question though, I was wondering if the thickness of glass is the same as the stock one. I recently changed my cpu hsf and It just fits in the case. Maybe less than a mm of clearance lol. If its the same thickness then lll definitely get one, Just lmk when and where. Thanks!


----------



## RenoVIII

Nice setup joe2180! Hmm makes me want a white one for my next build..


----------



## RenoVIII

Nice setup joe2180! Hmm makes me want a white one for my next build..


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RenoVIII*
> 
> Hey Sebar,
> I can't send any PM's because I'm limited to 2 a day.
> 
> I live in the Scripps ranch area but can meet anywhere. I have a question though, I was wondering if the thickness of glass is the same as the stock one. I recently changed my cpu hsf and It just fits in the case. Maybe less than a mm of clearance lol. If its the same thickness then lll definitely get one, Just lmk when and where. Thanks!


Email me, [email protected] and we can work out the details. I dont think it is any thicker then the stock window but I will go measure the stock window to be sure.

Edit: The window is the exact same thickness as the stock window so you should be okay. The stock window does have a little recess around the window so that the window sits flush with the panel.


----------



## Devildog83

Joe 2108,

I like the set up. If that's a Seasonic platinum I have something for you. The Seasonic Rep sent me some stickers and stuff so I have been sending them out to those who want them. I thought since you have the same issue I had with the ugly spec sticker on the side of your PSU, you might want some.


----------



## MusicMelody

Anyone? on the black and white line art pics of the case or what? Something like this http://www.faqs.org/patents/imgfull/20110156552_06

for the front and side?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Thanks MK, appreciate it. But it's not necessary. Just hold on to them


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joe2108*
> 
> it's my setup.. H110 Push Pull config


Very nicely done. Good photography work as well.


----------



## joe2108

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Joe 2108,
> 
> I like the set up. If that's a Seasonic platinum I have something for you. The Seasonic Rep sent me some stickers and stuff so I have been sending them out to those who want them. I thought since you have the same issue I had with the ugly spec sticker on the side of your PSU, you might want some.


Sorry that's not Platinum series.. its Seasonic M12II-620 620W Modular..

But I'm glad if you give me some of those.

btw I'm from Indonesia


----------



## joe2108

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RenoVIII*
> 
> Nice setup joe2180! Hmm makes me want a white one for my next build..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Very nicely done. Good photography work as well.


Thanks..

Any suggestion for 14cm fan for Push

it's my OC 4,7


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicMelody*
> 
> I'm working on getting a template and measurements done, is there by chance any photos anywhere of this case, dimensions, and drawn images? like the black and white line art usually on a user manual or something? I'm trying to use these images, print them off, and make stencils and duplicates based off of them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicMelody*
> 
> Anyone? on the black and white line art pics of the case or what? Something like this http://www.faqs.org/patents/imgfull/20110156552_06
> 
> for the front and side?


You can try write an email to Corsair. They might able to help you. Why do you want the measurement?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joe2108*
> 
> Thanks..
> 
> Any suggestion for 14cm fan for Push
> 
> it's my OC 4,7


Maybe gentle sythe.

Or these - Noctua NF-P14 FLX 140mm Case cooler


----------



## Teejay187

A build I did for a client









Now I want a white C70 instead of the green one









http://s182.photobucket.com/user/Teejay187/media/IMG_4437_zps16d9e07a.jpg.html


----------



## RenoVIII

This is my first PC build, built for gaming. I apologize in advance for the cell phone picture quality













Thanks again to Sebar for the side window! It fits!


----------



## UnStableFPS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teejay187*
> 
> A build I did for a client
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I want a white C70 instead of the green one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s182.photobucket.com/user/Teejay187/media/IMG_4437_zps16d9e07a.jpg.html


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RenoVIII*
> 
> This is my first PC build, built for gaming. I apologize in advance for the cell phone picture quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again to Sebar for the side window! It fits!


Both looks great! Good job


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RenoVIII*
> 
> This is my first PC build, built for gaming. I apologize in advance for the cell phone picture quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again to Sebar for the side window! It fits!


Wow, looks great. That cooler is massive and looks so good behind that window. I am glad everything worked out for you.


----------



## Devildog83

AAAGGGHHH!!! New Egg did it to me again. Every time i buy something it's on sale 2 or 3 days later. This time hours later. I bought memory this morning, checked the adds and no sales so I went ahead and a few hours later an add came out with all memory 10% off. I bought my mother board last week and a few days later $20n off. ;p. Just a lot of bad luck I guess.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

I know how you feel ahaha


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> AAAGGGHHH!!! New Egg did it to me again. Every time i buy something it's on sale 2 or 3 days later. This time hours later. I bought memory this morning, checked the adds and no sales so I went ahead and a few hours later an add came out with all memory 10% off. I bought my mother board last week and a few days later $20n off. ;p. Just a lot of bad luck I guess.


Call em up. If they won't alter the price, just ask them politely to issue a refund for the order pending return and then ask to place an order for the item on sale.







Amazon has adjusted price for me when price dropped within 48 hours.

Then there was that time when I got $130 speakers for $91 at Amazon and they went back to the normal price the last day.



Eagerly awaiting my Sebar-made window to come in. If I thought I could keep my rig less dusty, I totally would have sprung for a white C70. They looks so clean and professional.


----------



## SalmonTaco

This case made me build a new computer around it. I absolutely love it.

Props to all the creative mods for this case that you all have come up with - they are inspiring.


----------



## TheMissingPiece

I'm pretty sure Corsair's the best company I've had the pleasure to work with.

If any of you guys remember, I broke my window bezels a few weeks back. Well, I finally got around to asking for a replacement bezel last week, and today I received a Corsair-branded package in the mail. I wonder what it could be...?



Yep, they sent the whole friggin' side panel. I'm quite surprised they did this, and to be completely honest, quite pleased; my previous side panel was developing a slightly milky sheen from my repainting.

Bad news is, I now have an extra side panel with nothing to do! I may end up modding it in the future, and if I can't find a use for it after that, I can always sell it or give it away here!


----------



## Devildog83

Sebar,
Got the window installed. Thanks so much. I will send picks as soon as I can but I am waiting for new and RAM, Isold my 16 Gigs of samsung have G-Skill Trdent X 2400 on it's way.

The Missing Piece,

I love Corsair customer service too. That's Why the are so popular. Oh and great products.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMissingPiece*
> 
> I'm pretty sure Corsair's the best company I've had the pleasure to work with.
> 
> If any of you guys remember, I broke my window bezels a few weeks back. Well, I finally got around to asking for a replacement bezel last week, and today I received a Corsair-branded package in the mail. I wonder what it could be...?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, they sent the whole friggin' side panel. I'm quite surprised they did this, and to be completely honest, quite pleased; my previous side panel was developing a slightly milky sheen from my repainting.
> 
> Bad news is, I now have an extra side panel with nothing to do! I may end up modding it in the future, and if I can't find a use for it after that, I can always sell it or give it away here!


I knew they would give one to you. Free right?


----------



## Buehlar

@Devildog
Made use of the black carbon fiber you sent








Let me know how the G-Skill works out for ya....2400...I'm jealous....









Thanks again bud


----------



## Devildog83

That's pretty cool Buehlar, didn't your board com with an ROG Bridge?


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> That's pretty cool Buehlar, didn't your board com with an ROG Bridge?


Yes sir, but it's only for Nvidia SLI
I'm rocking 7870's


----------



## bobcarrizal

very nice sticker!!!!


----------



## MusicMelody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> You can try write an email to Corsair. They might able to help you. Why do you want the measurement?


Because i have an old case, as well as sheets of metal, and some fiberglass from my other projects that I would like to use with this case. I have not gotten the case just yet, but when I'm drawing up stuff I would like to have a stencil/picture in photoshop, and I've seen them for other cases, but not this one. Like the guy who did the maiden america I think, in his original concept design he had wonderful images of it on an image software of a 3d mockup of the case.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Yes sir, but it's only for Nvidia SLI
> I'm rocking 7870's


Oh I see, I have both and a 3 way SLI so I thought your board came with them too.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Oh I see, I have both and a 3 way SLI so I thought your board came with them too.


I think your board will support quads also. Mine only supports up to 3-way unless using 2 duel GPU cards. I don't get why they didn't package AMD bridge with the maximus


----------



## MKHunt

Got my Sebar window in. Had to take the photo in the dark because I'm lazy.



And here's why my camera impresses me.


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Got my Sebar window in. Had to take the photo in the dark because I'm lazy.


Wow, that looks good.


----------



## Teejay187

Window looks really great!

Mounted UV lights between the rad and the front fans today









http://s182.photobucket.com/user/Teejay187/media/IMG_4445_zpsf6224663.jpg.html


----------



## TheMissingPiece

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> I knew they would give one to you. Free right?


Yeah, totally free. I'm still in shock. :O


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teejay187*
> 
> Window looks really great!
> 
> Mounted UV lights between the rad and the front fans today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s182.photobucket.com/user/Teejay187/media/IMG_4445_zpsf6224663.jpg.html


Wow! me likes!








What uv lights did you use? and what fans are those? They look like twin jet engines


----------



## Dav3ric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMissingPiece*
> 
> Yeah, totally free. I'm still in shock. :O


Wow, I got shafted. Same thing happened to me with the bezel breaking and I was told I needed to buy a new panel.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dav3ric*
> 
> Wow, I got shafted. Same thing happened to me with the bezel breaking and I was told I needed to buy a new panel.


They flip a coin


----------



## Teejay187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Wow! me likes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What uv lights did you use? and what fans are those? They look like twin jet engines


Thanks









I used sharkoon UV-lights which I took out of the tubes. The fans are from MNPCtech


----------



## Devildog83

Thank you Sebar, the new window looks nice. I am still waiting for new memory but I managed pics anyhow.


----------



## Danger-Close

my humble build


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Thank you Sebar, the new window looks nice. I am still waiting for new memory but I managed pics anyhow.


Looks great. I love your di-noc work. Excellent








That new ram is going to fit right in.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Why'd you swap out your custom window for Sebar's?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danger-Close*
> 
> my humble build


Looking good. Are you going to stealth the dvd drive?


----------



## Mms60r

Thanks Sebar!



Can you come help me with the 800D I just got?


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danger-Close*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> my humble build


I love the yellow and black... makes an excellent build theme







Would love to see more of it throughout. I'm not too crazy about the green loop though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Thank you Sebar, the new window looks nice. I am still waiting for new memory but I managed pics anyhow.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Did you already sell the samsung?


----------



## Buehlar

I got bored the other day and made a back plate out of one of my GPU fan shrouds. More details in my Build Log


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Why'd you swap out your custom window for Sebar's?
> Looking good. Are you going to stealth the dvd drive?


It had a bunch of scratch's and the etching was kind of poor. You can't see them in the pics but I see them every day. I will keep both incase I want to switch back and forth.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> I got bored the other day and made a back plate out of one of my GPU fan shrouds. More details in my Build Log


Yes I sold the samsung and that fan shroud idea will keep that GPU nice and cool. Will the fans work?


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mms60r*
> 
> Thanks Sebar!
> 
> 
> Can you come help me with the 800D I just got?


The loop looks good. With that window you can see everything very nicely.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Yes I sold the samsung and that fan shroud idea will keep that GPU nice and cool. Will the fans work?


Yep... just plug em back into the GPU








Too bad I can't use the other one on the bottom GPU...not enough space so I'll have to figure out something else for it's backplate


----------



## TheMissingPiece

So I'm anxiously awaiting Sebar's window, but until then, I still have some work to do!

I'm going to be painting my new window bezels. Does anyone have a preferred method of painting them?


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMissingPiece*
> 
> So I'm anxiously awaiting Sebar's window, but until then, I still have some work to do!
> 
> I'm going to be painting my new window bezels. Does anyone have a preferred method of painting them?


Krylon Fusion paint works great with plastic and I highly recommend it.


----------



## Fieldsweeper

My Build Log:

Click Here!


----------



## gdubc

I think I would like to get one of those windows from you, Sebar, if possible. Can you pm me the details, please?


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> My Build Log:
> 
> Click Here!


That's a BEAST of a build... good job








Sure wish I had a Microcenter close by







They have some of the sickest walk-in prices!


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> My Build Log:
> 
> Click Here!


Nice & simple but powerful setup you have there.







I added link to your build log thread at first post.


----------



## kizwan

Leak testing & bleeding in the dark....


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joostflux*
> 
> Krylon Fusion paint works great with plastic and I highly recommend it.


I second this. Literally the best paint I've ever used out of a can. No primer with it though, remember that.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Leak testing & bleeding in the dark....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks like you need a second GPU


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Leak testing & bleeding in the dark....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking good...Is that Mayhem's or just colored tubing?


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Leak testing & bleeding in the dark....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pron


looks like the rig is too beautiful to just look at








/badjoke


----------



## TheMissingPiece

I got my Sebar window today! It looks great! Next step: painting the bezel.


Yes, I'm aware of my missing GPU. I'll get that fixed soon.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMissingPiece*
> 
> I got my Sebar window today! It looks great! Next step: painting the bezel.
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm aware of my missing GPU. I'll get that fixed soon.


Nice, you have the same cooler as me. I also have one of Sebar's windows.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Looks like you need a second GPU


I will in a couple of months.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Looking good...Is that Mayhem's or just colored tubing?


Thank you. That is Mayhems Pastel Blue Berry.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> looks like the rig is too beautiful to just look at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /badjoke


Thank you. I'm really happy with the result.









I'm not happy with the SP120 fans though. They make low but annoying noise. They sound like read/write activity on old HDD even at 100% speed. I read this happen when SP120 is connected to fan controller. Anyone using SP120 with fan controller?


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMissingPiece*
> 
> I got my Sebar window today! It looks great! Next step: painting the bezel.
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm aware of my missing GPU. I'll get that fixed soon.


Lookin good, I cant wait to see what GPU you are going to put.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I will in a couple of months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. That is Mayhems Pastel Blue Berry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I'm really happy with the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not happy with the SP120 fans though. They make low but annoying noise. They sound like read/write activity on old HDD even at 100% speed. I read this happen when SP120 is connected to fan controller. Anyone using SP120 with fan controller?


All a fan controller does is control the voltage being delivered to the fan's motor. With that said, I run two AF120's on my Scythe fan controller and they're dead silent. But AF120's are a bit different so it's not much help.


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I'm not happy with the SP120 fans though. They make low but annoying noise. They sound like read/write activity on old HDD even at 100% speed. I read this happen when SP120 is connected to fan controller. Anyone using SP120 with fan controller?


I will be in a couple of days, I can post what it sounds like when they get here.


----------



## Pure2sin

Is anyone else experiencing a feedback issue with this case? I guess it could be my mobo too?

I hear a lot of feedback over my monitors speakers when hooked to my C70 setup.

Things I have tried to fix it:

-Using a shielded cable.. Still hear it
-Buying sound card. ASUS Xonar.. Still hear it
-Using newest drivers

I can hook up my Iphone to my monitor and turn it all the way up with no static at all. Although when I hook the power cable to the Iphone and then into the computer for charging I hear it. So it has to be something with the computer.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pure2sin*
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing a feedback issue with this case? I guess it could be my mobo too?
> 
> I hear a lot of feedback over my monitors speakers when hooked to my C70 setup.
> 
> Things I have tried to fix it:
> 
> -Using a shielded cable.. Still hear it
> -Buying sound card. ASUS Xonar.. Still hear it
> -Using newest drivers
> 
> I can hook up my Iphone to my monitor and turn it all the way up with no static at all. Although when I hook the power cable to the Iphone and then into the computer for charging I hear it. So it has to be something with the computer.
> 
> Any suggestions?


What other hardware do you have installed? Could it possibly be coming from the PSU?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> What other hardware do you have installed? Could it possibly be coming from the PSU?


Was actually just about to say could be coil whine? Also try with the rig on the bench if you can.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I'm not happy with the SP120 fans though. They make low but annoying noise. They sound like read/write activity on old HDD even at 100% speed. I read this happen when SP120 is connected to fan controller. Anyone using SP120 with fan controller?
> 
> 
> 
> All a fan controller does is control the voltage being delivered to the fan's motor. With that said, I run two AF120's on my Scythe fan controller and they're dead silent. But AF120's are a bit different so it's not much help.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> I will be in a couple of days, I can post what it sounds like when they get here.


I just put the voltage drop down adapter (fan >> voltage drop down adapter >> fan controller) & the noise disappear, at any speed. It seems some fan controllers not compatible with SP120.

I got the info in this thread:-
http://www.overclock.net/t/1354327/corsair-sp120-high-performance/30#post_19222651


----------



## kizwan

Finally, my computer & water cooling up and running. Good to see my computer boot without any problem. I'm glad I didn't break anything.













*Water blocks:-*
_XSPC Raystorm CPU water block
EK-FC5870 GPU water block_

*Pump/Reservoir:-*
_D5 Dual Bay Reservoir/Pump Combo_

*Radiators:-*
_XSPC EX240 2x120mm radiator
Hardware Labs Black Ice GTS360 3x120mm radiator_

*Fans:-*
_5 x Corsair SP120 High Performance_

*Fittings:-*
_6 x XSPC G1/4″ to 7/16″ Compression Fittings (Black Chrome)
6-pack Monsoon Free Center Compression Fittings, 7/16" x 5/8"
Koolance Ball Valve VLV-BL1X2
Koolance Fitting Coupling Adapter, Swiveling Male-Male ADT-SMM
3 x Koolance Fitting Single, Swiveling 45-Degree (V2) NZL-DXG-V2
12 x Button Head Black M4 screws 10mm in length
2 x Enzotech RMF-G14-90 90 degrees rotary
Enzotech RMM-G14 male-male extender
Enzotech BCPG-T 3-way adapter
2 x XSPC G1/4″ 10mm Male to Female Fitting (Chrome)_

*Coolant:-*
_Mayhems Pastel Blue Berry - 250ml concentrate (mixed with 750ml distilled water_)

*Controller:-*
_NZXT Sentry 2 fan controller (Note: Corsair SP120s are connected using the voltage drop down adapter to prevent noise)_

*Tube:-*
_PrimoFlex Advanced LRT 10ft Tubing - 7/16in. ID X 5/8in. OD - Crystal Clear_

*Modification:-*
_I only cut the "fins" (the one use to hold optical drive in place) in 5.25" bay for the XSPC pump/reservoir combo to fits properly. That's all, no other mod._


----------



## UnStableFPS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Finally, my computer & water cooling up and running. Good to see my computer boot without any problem. I'm glad I didn't break anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Water blocks:-*
> _XSPC Raystorm CPU water block
> EK-FC5870 GPU water block_
> 
> *Pump/Reservoir:-*
> _D5 Dual Bay Reservoir/Pump Combo_
> 
> *Radiators:-*
> _XSPC EX240 2x120mm radiator
> Hardware Labs Black Ice GTS360 3x120mm radiator_
> 
> *Fans:-*
> _5 x Corsair SP120 High Performance_
> 
> *Fittings:-*
> _6 x XSPC G1/4″ to 7/16″ Compression Fittings (Black Chrome)
> 6-pack Monsoon Free Center Compression Fittings, 7/16" x 5/8"
> Koolance Ball Valve VLV-BL1X2
> Koolance Fitting Coupling Adapter, Swiveling Male-Male ADT-SMM
> 3 x Koolance Fitting Single, Swiveling 45-Degree (V2) NZL-DXG-V2
> 12 x Button Head Black M4 screws 10mm in length
> 2 x Enzotech RMF-G14-90 90 degrees rotary
> Enzotech RMM-G14 male-male extender
> Enzotech BCPG-T 3-way adapter
> 2 x XSPC G1/4″ 10mm Male to Female Fitting (Chrome)_
> 
> *Coolant:-*
> _Mayhems Pastel Blue Berry - 250ml concentrate (mixed with 750ml distilled water_)
> 
> *Controller:-*
> _NZXT Sentry 2 fan controller (Note: Corsair SP120s are connected using the voltage drop down adapter to prevent noise)_
> 
> *Tube:-*
> _PrimoFlex Advanced LRT 10ft Tubing - 7/16in. ID X 5/8in. OD - Crystal Clear_


Wow! That's awesome


----------



## UnStableFPS

Dunno why he posted this many times


----------



## UnStableFPS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Finally, my computer & water cooling up and running. Good to see my computer boot without any problem. I'm glad I didn't break anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Water blocks:-*
> _XSPC Raystorm CPU water block
> EK-FC5870 GPU water block_
> 
> *Pump/Reservoir:-*
> _D5 Dual Bay Reservoir/Pump Combo_
> 
> *Radiators:-*
> _XSPC EX240 2x120mm radiator
> Hardware Labs Black Ice GTS360 3x120mm radiator_
> 
> *Fans:-*
> _5 x Corsair SP120 High Performance_
> 
> *Fittings:-*
> _6 x XSPC G1/4″ to 7/16″ Compression Fittings (Black Chrome)
> 6-pack Monsoon Free Center Compression Fittings, 7/16" x 5/8"
> Koolance Ball Valve VLV-BL1X2
> Koolance Fitting Coupling Adapter, Swiveling Male-Male ADT-SMM
> 3 x Koolance Fitting Single, Swiveling 45-Degree (V2) NZL-DXG-V2
> 12 x Button Head Black M4 screws 10mm in length
> 2 x Enzotech RMF-G14-90 90 degrees rotary
> Enzotech RMM-G14 male-male extender
> Enzotech BCPG-T 3-way adapter
> 2 x XSPC G1/4″ 10mm Male to Female Fitting (Chrome)_
> 
> *Coolant:-*
> _Mayhems Pastel Blue Berry - 250ml concentrate (mixed with 750ml distilled water_)
> 
> *Controller:-*
> _NZXT Sentry 2 fan controller (Note: Corsair SP120s are connected using the voltage drop down adapter to prevent noise)_
> 
> *Tube:-*
> _PrimoFlex Advanced LRT 10ft Tubing - 7/16in. ID X 5/8in. OD - Crystal Clear_


Wow! That's awesome


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Finally, my computer & water cooling up and running. Good to see my computer boot without any problem. I'm glad I didn't break anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Water blocks:-*
> _XSPC Raystorm CPU water block
> EK-FC5870 GPU water block_
> 
> *Pump/Reservoir:-*
> _D5 Dual Bay Reservoir/Pump Combo_
> 
> *Radiators:-*
> _XSPC EX240 2x120mm radiator
> Hardware Labs Black Ice GTS360 3x120mm radiator_
> 
> *Fans:-*
> _5 x Corsair SP120 High Performance_
> 
> *Fittings:-*
> _6 x XSPC G1/4″ to 7/16″ Compression Fittings (Black Chrome)
> 6-pack Monsoon Free Center Compression Fittings, 7/16" x 5/8"
> Koolance Ball Valve VLV-BL1X2
> Koolance Fitting Coupling Adapter, Swiveling Male-Male ADT-SMM
> 3 x Koolance Fitting Single, Swiveling 45-Degree (V2) NZL-DXG-V2
> 12 x Button Head Black M4 screws 10mm in length
> 2 x Enzotech RMF-G14-90 90 degrees rotary
> Enzotech RMM-G14 male-male extender
> Enzotech BCPG-T 3-way adapter
> 2 x XSPC G1/4″ 10mm Male to Female Fitting (Chrome)_
> 
> *Coolant:-*
> _Mayhems Pastel Blue Berry - 250ml concentrate (mixed with 750ml distilled water_)
> 
> *Controller:-*
> _NZXT Sentry 2 fan controller (Note: Corsair SP120s are connected using the voltage drop down adapter to prevent noise)_
> 
> *Tube:-*
> _PrimoFlex Advanced LRT 10ft Tubing - 7/16in. ID X 5/8in. OD - Crystal Clear_


Love that blueberry and it matches your board components pretty well. It doesn't look bad with the red either. At first I thought
the colors would clash horriably but it actually works, kinda gives it the super-hero effect. Good job man








Is it possible swap bays with the resivor and optical? It may give your tubing a straighter path to your CPU and a better angle from the bottm resivor.


----------



## shazza

Just starting to hook up my C70 set up, and ran into a snag. The Swiftech MCR 220 radiator doesn't quite fit in the front of the case. I can get it to within about an inch of the fan holes by forcing it. I'd rather not do any cutting but will if I have to. Does anyone have a suggestion for a dual radiator that will fit in the front? (I have seen from searching after I found the problem, that I was naive in thinking most 240 rads would fit just fine







)


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shazza*
> 
> Just starting to hook up my C70 set up, and ran into a snag. The Swiftech MCR 220 radiator doesn't quite fit in the front of the case. I can get it to within about an inch of the fan holes by forcing it. I'd rather not do any cutting but will if I have to. Does anyone have a suggestion for a dual radiator that will fit in the front? (I have seen from searching after I found the problem, that I was naive in thinking most 240 rads would fit just fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I had to cut the bottom of the drive bay off to fit my 240 in front but you don't lose any functionality. All 3 bays still work just fine. Here is a pic for reference. I also had to cut the little tabs off the bottom of the case but I am trying to fit a Monsta haha.


----------



## shazza

Thanks, joostflux. I really wanted to avoid cutting if at all possible, and also don't want to lay the radiator down if I can avoid it. Note - I'm not afraid to cut it, but this build is for a summer location and I don't have my tools handy.


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shazza*
> 
> Thanks, joostflux. I really wanted to avoid cutting if at all possible, and also don't want to lay the radiator down if I can avoid it. Note - I'm not afraid to cut it, but this build is for a summer location and I don't have my tools handy.


No problem man, and that sucks about not having tools. Just take this with a grain of salt though because a lot of rad dimensions differ slightly and I don't want ya hacking up your case just to find out that it won't fit. If I was you I would just take measurements (lots of 'em) and go from there. Always measure before cutting haha.


----------



## MKHunt

Trust me, you can force it further. Push down on the rad and up on the drive bays. It will bow the case floor, but it can be done no problem.

Also, orientation matters. The end with the holes has a narrower surface area, which means the bottom of the case has to flex less to accommodate that orientation than with the holes on the top.



I was even able to get 2/8 screws in.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joostflux*
> 
> I had to cut the bottom of the drive bay off to fit my 240 in front but you don't lose any functionality. All 3 bays still work just fine. Here is a pic for reference. I also had to cut the little tabs off the bottom of the case but I am trying to fit a Monsta haha.


Those pictures are beautiful


----------



## shazza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Trust me, you can force it further. Push down on the rad and up on the drive bays. It will bow the case floor, but it can be done no problem.
> 
> Also, orientation matters. The end with the holes has a narrower surface area, which means the bottom of the case has to flex less to accommodate that orientation than with the holes on the top.
> 
> ...
> 
> I was even able to get 2/8 screws in.


Thanks for the hint. I do think I could force it further. In fact, your build was one of the ones I saw when I was checking out the case (nice build!). I may try mounting the radiator on the bottom first, and checking things out. But, good to know I may be able to force the rad in there.


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Those pictures are beautiful


Thanks! You can see more in my build thread in my sig.


----------



## TheMissingPiece

I'm almost done with my build. I just need to paint the smaller squares on the latches, touch up the paint on the bezels, and get some more sleeved cables. Here's Sebar's window with a blue bezel:


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMissingPiece*
> 
> I'm almost done with my build. I just need to paint the smaller squares on the latches, touch up the paint on the bezels, and get some more sleeved cables. Here's Sebar's window with a blue bezel:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice job :thumb:These cases look so much better with a solid window. Did you remove the front bezel or just tape it up?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnStableFPS*
> 
> Wow! That's awesome


I'm glad you like it. Thanks!







I'm happy with the result.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Love that blueberry and it matches your board components pretty well. It doesn't look bad with the red either. At first I thought
> the colors would clash horriably but it actually works, kinda gives it the super-hero effect. Good job man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible swap bays with the resivor and optical? It may give your tubing a straighter path to your CPU and a better angle from the bottm resivor.


I'm glad you like it.







At first I thought it would clash too because the radiator is Ferrari Red but it turn out great IMO. The blue berry was last minute decision, the original plan was going with red coolant.

The pump/res bay actually supposed to be below the optical drive but somehow the screw threads doesn't align properly. The screw threads only align properly when the pump/res above optical drive.

Also, I miscalculate the length/height of the Koolance 45 degrees rotary. They quite short. If only I have one more male-to-female extender. (see the one near the PSU cables. I can't rotate it because of the fan.)


My cable management. Haha. Utilized double-sided tape & electrical tape. Also put three temp sensor probes to read the (back) VRM temp, CPU socket temp & case temp.


The best moment is when filling the loop with coolant. Too bad I didn't record it. The best part is watching the pump "pushing" coolant go up to Black Ice radiator up top. The radiator does put up a good "fight".







Of course I did the "fill >> on-off >> refill >> on-off >> refill" procedure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMissingPiece*
> 
> I'm almost done with my build. I just need to paint the smaller squares on the latches, touch up the paint on the bezels, and get some more sleeved cables. Here's Sebar's window with a blue bezel:


That look good. I like the blue effect on the bezels, fans & the power button.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Also, I miscalculate the length/height of the Koolance 45 degrees rotary. They quite short. If only I have one more male-to-female extender. (see the one near the PSU cables. I can't rotate it because of the fan.)


What size do you need? I have a few spares laying around. 10mm 15mm 20mm, 25mm and a 30mm








PM me your address if you want one.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> What size do you need? I have a few spares laying around. 10mm 15mm 20mm, 25mm and a 30mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM me your address if you want one.


I'm from Malaysia. Shipping will be expensive I think. Haha.







I think it's ok for now, I'll add the extender when rebuild/cleaning my loop later which probably 6 months from now.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMissingPiece*
> 
> I'm almost done with my build. I just need to paint the smaller squares on the latches, touch up the paint on the bezels, and get some more sleeved cables. Here's Sebar's window with a blue bezel:


Awesome


----------



## blizzard232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMissingPiece*
> 
> I'm almost done with my build. I just need to paint the smaller squares on the latches, touch up the paint on the bezels, and get some more sleeved cables. Here's Sebar's window with a blue bezel:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice rig dude







Could you post some photos at the dark, please, I am considering to buy this fans, same color.







Thnx.


----------



## Devildog83

I am finaly back up and running.

This stuff looks wicked.


----------



## Devildog83

Specs!


1st try windows did not like 2400 @ 11-11-11-28, I have to do some more testing.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Isn't their an XMP profile that already has a 2400 setting? Unless you are trying to lower the timings

My Patriot ram had one for 2133. Runs no problem.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Isn't their an XMP profile that already has a 2400 setting? Unless you are trying to lower the timings
> 
> My Patriot ram had one for 2133. Runs no problem.


Most AMD boards don't have XMP crossover support. Not to mention Zambezi/Piledriver support for over 2100 is very hit or miss. *Very few* people have managed to hit over 2100 no matter what they try. The CPU's just don't have the IMC strength that they need to handle that.

Speaking of that, Devildog, why don't you upgrade to an 8320/8350? They put the 4100 to absolute shame and don't cost that much.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Most AMD boards don't have XMP crossover support. Not to mention Zambezi/Piledriver support for over 2100 is very hit or miss. *Very few* people have managed to hit over 2100 no matter what they try. The CPU's just don't have the IMC strength that they need to handle that.
> 
> Speaking of that, Devildog, why don't you upgrade to an 8320/8350? They put the 4100 to absolute shame and don't cost that much.


Beleive me I am and I heard that if you clock everything right the 8350 will run @ 2400 but what the heck 2133 is fast enough. I am running very stable @ 2133 and the CPU @ 4.2. An 8350 and a new GPU 7970 or soemthing are the last peices to the puzzle unless I try full on W/C. Then I will build an Intel system.


----------



## TheMissingPiece

Thanks for the kind words everybody! I'll see if I can get a proper album put together tomorrow when I'm done painting!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Nice job :thumb:These cases look so much better with a solid window. Did you remove the front bezel or just tape it up?


Yeah, you can't remove the grey bezel thingy, so I spent a good amount of time taping so there would be as little leakage as possible. I'm pretty satisfied with the results, although I probably missed a few spots.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard232*
> 
> Nice rig dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you post some photos at the dark, please, I am considering to buy this fans, same color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thnx.


Ask and you shall receive.







It may be a little _too_ dark, but I think you can get a pretty good idea of what it looks like. My crappy 5.0 Megapixel point and shoot camera makes the blue look a little purple in this photo, but you can still see the lighting effect it makes.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Most AMD boards don't have XMP crossover support. Not to mention Zambezi/Piledriver support for over 2100 is very hit or miss. *Very few* people have managed to hit over 2100 no matter what they try. The CPU's just don't have the IMC strength that they need to handle that.
> 
> Speaking of that, Devildog, why don't you upgrade to an 8320/8350? They put the 4100 to absolute shame and don't cost that much.


ah


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Beleive me I am and I heard that if you clock everything right the 8350 will run @ 2400 but what the heck 2133 is fast enough. I am running very stable @ 2133 and the CPU @ 4.2. An 8350 and a new GPU 7970 or soemthing are the last peices to the puzzle unless I try full on W/C. Then I will build an Intel system.


Even the 8350 won't run at 2400. It's just super unlikely. Even with only two sticks. Basically, if you get one, by no means should you expect anything over 2133. If you can manage it, then be pleasantly surprised, because your chip has a well above average IMC in that case.


----------



## wrath6647

Hi I'm new here,
Just got my C70 today and transferred over my hardware from my loved, but needed to be replaced, cooler master sniper. Originally what I was going to do was install two closed loop liquid cooling solutions, but I wasn't able to do that because the Sniper I had couldn't mount the radiators the way I wanted to, making it so I couldn't install some 240 mm solution and the Accelero Hybrid. Now that I have a new case I can install the Hybrid where I wanted, which frees up the top for a dual radiator, but I'm thinking about just doing a custom loop. Anyways here are the pics of the finished install, I took them mostly outside since the lighting inside my house was so horrible.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




I removed the bottom hard drive cage for the sake of airflow and instead decided to just hide away my SSD drives.


I'm not using the middle cable management clip because the hole in the tray was perfectly located for the pull fan on the hard drive cage










Back in my original "dream build" of my computer it had two separate liquid cooling loops, I loved the idea of my cooling being separated from each other and quite literally all the hot air being directly expelled out of the case... I'm not sure where I'm going to end up going with the cooling solution


Just the ugly stock corsair fans. Thinking about some Noiseblocker B12-2s or 3s possibly?






In its new home







.



This wasn't a new build by any means its sort of just been something I've slowly built, but the build list is as follows for those that are interested, nothing too crazy.

i7-2600k
ASUS P8Z68 Deluxe Gen 3
GTX 670 (probably going to switch this out in a year)
16 G.SKILL Ripjaws X 1600 DDR3
Samsung 840 Pro 120GB C drive
Corsair Force 3 120 GB (for the games I play more often, was originally my old C drive but got replaced on a whim)
500 GB Caviar Black for the rest of my steam library
2 2TB Caviar Greens for everything else.

All of my stuff is running at stock speeds at the moment. I have an overclock profile for my graphics card that is stable but the performance increase didn't make it worth it to run in my opinion, and I wasn't planning on OCing my CPU until it was on liquid.


----------



## blizzard232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMissingPiece*
> 
> Ask and you shall receive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may be a little _too_ dark, but I think you can get a pretty good idea of what it looks like. My crappy 5.0 Megapixel point and shoot camera makes the blue look a little purple in this photo, but you can still see the lighting effect it makes.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks awesome, I will go for this fans. Thnx dude.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrath6647*
> 
> Hi I'm new here,
> Just got my C70 today and transferred over my hardware from my loved, but needed to be replaced, cooler master sniper. Originally what I was going to do was install two closed loop liquid cooling solutions, but I wasn't able to do that because the Sniper I had couldn't mount the radiators the way I wanted to, making it so I couldn't install some 240 mm solution and the Accelero Hybrid. Now that I have a new case I can install the Hybrid where I wanted, which frees up the top for a dual radiator, but I'm thinking about just doing a custom loop. Anyways here are the pics of the finished install, I took them mostly outside since the lighting inside my house was so horrible.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I removed the bottom hard drive cage for the sake of airflow and instead decided to just hide away my SSD drives.
> 
> 
> I'm not using the middle cable management clip because the hole in the tray was perfectly located for the pull fan on the hard drive cage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in my original "dream build" of my computer it had two separate liquid cooling loops, I loved the idea of my cooling being separated from each other and quite literally all the hot air being directly expelled out of the case... I'm not sure where I'm going to end up going with the cooling solution
> 
> 
> Just the ugly stock corsair fans. Thinking about some Noiseblocker B12-2s or 3s possibly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In its new home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> This wasn't a new build by any means its sort of just been something I've slowly built, but the build list is as follows for those that are interested, nothing too crazy.
> 
> i7-2600k
> ASUS P8Z68 Deluxe Gen 3
> GTX 670 (probably going to switch this out in a year)
> 16 G.SKILL Ripjaws X 1600 DDR3
> Samsung 840 Pro 120GB C drive
> Corsair Force 3 120 GB (for the games I play more often, was originally my old C drive but got replaced on a whim)
> 500 GB Caviar Black for the rest of my steam library
> 2 2TB Caviar Greens for everything else.
> 
> All of my stuff is running at stock speeds at the moment. I have an overclock profile for my graphics card that is stable but the performance increase didn't make it worth it to run in my opinion, and I wasn't planning on OCing my CPU until it was on liquid.


Look good. You have nice & clean build there.







If you water cooled the GPU, you should immediately water cooled your CPU.







Corsair H100i will be excellent choice.


----------



## wrath6647

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Look good. You have nice & clean build there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you water cooled the GPU, you should immediately water cooled your CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair H100i will be excellent choice.


Thank you very much. I know I should, now that I have a case that can accommodate both solutions it's high on my priority list.


----------



## jimi977




----------



## kizwan

Welcome to the club, jimi977!







I noticed there is a lcd panel at the front, am I correct?


----------



## jimi977

^
yup that's my old aerocool modern v fan controller


----------



## Slaughtahouse

I think im gonna grab that NZXT Hue light controller today. I've been trying to find something similar locally and im out of luck. I'm only looking for an alternative because it won't match my green case. I guess i'll have to jimmy rig it inside or something.


----------



## PropheticCreed

Hey all,
I'm going to be picking up a case in the next week and have been seriously considering the C70. My main concern is obtaining good airflow as I can't really afford my desired aftermarket cooling for the CPU at this time. Anandtech reports that they didn't have much luck setting up a good flow in the case, and from a few charts it seems as though the C70 is consistently towards the higher temp range. I'd like to throw 2-4 extra 140mm fans in off the bat and am just looking for your experience with this case. Do you feel it came with good flow from the factory with the default 3 fan config? Are there any changes you'd make with the fan configuration? Am I just being a big worry-wart?

Thanks,
Prophet

UPDATE: I still am wondering about the C70 however I bought a Corsair 600T that was just stupid on-sale and couldn't pass up. (For those of you that don't know Memory Express, they had the 600T on clearance for a single bezel clip break and on Sundays they take an additional 30% off of clearance items..so yeah. Got the case for 75 CAD)


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PropheticCreed*
> 
> Hey all,
> I'm going to be picking up a case in the next week and have been seriously considering the C70. My main concern is obtaining good airflow as I can't really afford my desired aftermarket cooling for the CPU at this time. Anandtech reports that they didn't have much luck setting up a good flow in the case, and from a few charts it seems as though the C70 is consistently towards the higher temp range. I'd like to throw 2-4 extra 140mm fans in off the bat and am just looking for your experience with this case. Do you feel it came with good flow from the factory with the default 3 fan config? Are there any changes you'd make with the fan configuration? Am I just being a big worry-wart?
> 
> Thanks,
> Prophet
> 
> UPDATE: I still am wondering about the C70 however I bought a Corsair 600T that was just stupid on-sale and couldn't pass up. (For those of you that don't know Memory Express, they had the 600T on clearance for a single bezel clip break and on Sundays they take an additional 30% off of clearance items..so yeah. Got the case for 75 CAD)


That's a great deal on the 600T, I don't know what anandtech is talking about. This case has very good air flow especially if you have the right fan configuration. If you check out some of the rigs here you will see that there is a multitude of different configurations but all of them have plenty of flow from front/bottom to top/rear and as far as mine is concerned I am very cool. Good luck with the 600T, I have heard it's a pretty good case as well.


----------



## Devildog83

Well I finaly did it. I got a finger caught in one of the SP fans that come with the H100i and a blade snapped off.







I went ahead and purchased the Corsair Sp 120 performance PWM fans and I am hoping the work well with the H100i. I don't see why not. Has anyone heard?


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PropheticCreed*
> 
> Hey all,
> I'm going to be picking up a case in the next week and have been seriously considering the C70. My main concern is obtaining good airflow as I can't really afford my desired aftermarket cooling for the CPU at this time. Anandtech reports that they didn't have much luck setting up a good flow in the case, and from a few charts it seems as though the C70 is consistently towards the higher temp range. I'd like to throw 2-4 extra 140mm fans in off the bat and am just looking for your experience with this case. Do you feel it came with good flow from the factory with the default 3 fan config?


Yeah I think they must have been using the 3 factory fans that came with it for that review because it's crazy that you couldn't get proper air flow with all the fan mounting positions in this thing. Just got to spend some time to set it up right.


----------



## Teejay187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Has anyone heard?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Got the Hue + some SP fans. It's looking beastly. Im not a fan of the look of the controller it self because my case colour but the LEDS are fantastic! Really bright, even in the middle of the day









http://s1044.photobucket.com/user/Slaughtahouse04/media/Computer/IMG_0897_zpseec1856b.jpg.html

http://s1044.photobucket.com/user/Slaughtahouse04/media/Computer/IMG_0901_zpsf3ab7f28.jpg.html

http://s1044.photobucket.com/user/Slaughtahouse04/media/Computer/IMG_0898_zpse6482aa8.jpg.html


----------



## UnStableFPS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Got the Hue + some SP fans. It's looking beastly. Im not a fan of the look of the controller it self because my case colour but the LEDS are fantastic! Really bright, even in the middle of the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1044.photobucket.com/user/Slaughtahouse04/media/Computer/IMG_0897_zpseec1856b.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1044.photobucket.com/user/Slaughtahouse04/media/Computer/IMG_0901_zpsf3ab7f28.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1044.photobucket.com/user/Slaughtahouse04/media/Computer/IMG_0898_zpse6482aa8.jpg.html


Looks really good. Do you have the filter on front? BC the rings on my af120s don't show through like that. Im using the red rings at the moment. I've got the hue also and love it! Im digging the white.


----------



## ice445

I was thinking of picking up a hue. How time consuming is it to lay the LED strips?


----------



## xNovax

Finally got my four cards back in after a long RMA.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

@UnStableFPS

No I got rid of the filter. Looks like ass imo

@ice445

Took about a half hour. Helps if you have two people, one to line it up, other to keep it down

It looks awesome now that it's dark. Gold is awesome for my colour scheme. Teal looks beautiful and I love purple. Green and Red are intense too. White is a tad blueish which kinda sucks but it still looks good.

Incoming photo's

http://s1044.photobucket.com/user/Slaughtahouse04/media/Computer/IMG_0902_zps912e663a.jpg.html

http://s1044.photobucket.com/user/Slaughtahouse04/media/Computer/IMG_0905_zpse256314e.jpg.html

http://s1044.photobucket.com/user/Slaughtahouse04/media/Computer/IMG_0908_zpsdd778f98.jpg.html

http://s1044.photobucket.com/user/Slaughtahouse04/media/Computer/IMG_0909_zpsf0fe0615.jpg.html

http://s1044.photobucket.com/user/Slaughtahouse04/media/Computer/IMG_0910_zps4208d80f.jpg.html

http://s1044.photobucket.com/user/Slaughtahouse04/media/Computer/IMG_0911_zps2717b182.jpg.html

http://s1044.photobucket.com/user/Slaughtahouse04/media/Computer/IMG_0915_zpsd828f214.jpg.html

http://s1044.photobucket.com/user/Slaughtahouse04/media/Computer/IMG_0916_zps7a1fe896.jpg.html

White

http://s1044.photobucket.com/user/Slaughtahouse04/media/IMG_0917_zps6bb26d68.jpg.html


----------



## Jaren1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> I was thinking of picking up a hue. How time consuming is it to lay the LED strips?


I have the hue in my R4. They are really easy to lay down. Did it myself in about 5min. Just peel off the backing as you stick it until you come all the way around. If you like lights in your case then its seriously the best 28 I have spent. Also the strips from the Sylvania home led kit plug right in, albeit its upsidedown but they do work properly.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Finally got my four cards back in after a long RMA.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Lot of GPUs power.







What is the GPU temps when playing games? BTW, nice setup you have there.


----------



## TheMissingPiece

I don't know if I should make a separate thread for my build, but I'm basically done with my build (for now)! I added some more blue on the latches today. Also, you'll see that I got my graphics card (an MSI GTX 660 Ti Power Edition) installed (finally) and got my interenals tidied up a bit. Those PCIe power pins are annoying me to no end.







Next step: Sleeved cables!

Just another note: I'm using an old Canon 5MP point and shoot for these photos. I guess you could say that my strategy for getting halfway-decent pictures is to turn down the ISO all the way and turn up the exposure time to 15 seconds. Needless to say, a tripod was required for this.

A little _too_ much exposure on this photo.














Overall view. How's my cable management?






Note the SATA connectors


Again, note the SATA connectors


Epic final shot


----------



## shazza

@ TheMissingPiece - Nice and Tidy job on your cabling. Looks good!


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Didn't even notice the SATA. Nice job









I got some little ones that I can clean up. Like the front led's/power buttons and a fan splitter.


----------



## wrath6647

Looks awesome, If its not too much of a hassle could you take a picture of the back of your tray? I'm curious how you did the SATA "delete".


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Yeap... that's how much I hate the look of the light controller...

I would of finished it up but I need some rubber grommets to make it look clean. Anyone got any recommendations? I went to two different hardware stores, staples, and the source. I found nothin

http://s1044.photobucket.com/user/Slaughtahouse04/media/Computer/IMG_0919_zpse2e28858.jpg.html


----------



## sebar

What is the diameter of the holes you drilled?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

3/4"

I found this in the mean time http://www.vibrationmounts.com/rfq/VMV12R32M.htm

V12R32M23005515



Thing is, the knobs on the nzxt controller have a sloping profile. The base is just bigger then 3/4" (probably 7/8's) 5/8's and the top of the knob is 1/2". Im trying to find a slender grommet that wont drastically change the size of the hole. Just to clean up the sharp edge.

If you can find anything, it would be much appreciated. I'd like to buy from a site that I could trust too. Not saying "vibrationmounts" is bad, but I have no experience with them, nor have I heard of them up until now.


----------



## sebar

Those seem like they may work. If not you my need to drill a bigger hole. I was going to suggest you check McMaster Carr but you would need to buy way to many.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

I might, which could be a ***** lol. Let me check the exact measurements of the base and how much space I have to work with.

Ok, I used a dial caliper and I got .635" which is just bigger then 5/8 (.625)


----------



## UnStableFPS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Yeap... that's how much I hate the look of the light controller...
> 
> I would of finished it up but I need some rubber grommets to make it look clean. Anyone got any recommendations? I went to two different hardware stores, staples, and the source. I found nothin
> 
> http://s1044.photobucket.com/user/Slaughtahouse04/media/Computer/IMG_0919_zpse2e28858.jpg.html


I'm liking this idea! Can't wait to see it done. Depending on how hard it is I'd like to do it to my hue controller.


----------



## endergx

Here's my Oculus rig. Awesome photos coming soon.

CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor

CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i

Motherboard: Asus Rampage IV Extreme

Memory: Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-2133

Storage: Corsair Neutron Series GTX 240GB 2.5" Solid State Disk

Storage: Corsair Neutron Series GTX 240GB 2.5" Solid State Disk

Video Card: Asus GeForce GTX 690

Sound Card: Asus Xonar Essence STX

Case: Corsair Vengeance C70

Case Fans: (7) Corsair Air Series AF120 Performance Edition

CPU Cooler Fans: (2) Corsair Air Series SP120 Performance Edition

RAM Cooling: (2) Corsair Airflow Fans with Airflow Pro

Power Supply: Corsair AX1200i

Operating System: Microsoft Windows 8 Professional Full (64-bit)

Keyboard: Corsair Vengeance K60

Mouse: Corsair Vengeance M65

Corsair Link Cooling and Lighting Kits


----------



## Slaughtahouse

@Unstable

It's really easy to do. Disassembling the Hue took about 5mns. Lined up the plastic cover behind the drive bay cover. Used a marker to outline the holes. Scored it and then I used a 3/4 bit. Might have to make it bigger if I can't get a proper grommet.

All I plan on doing after is just hot gluing the PCB to the back of the plate.

It's probably the simplest mod I have ever tackled


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endergx*
> 
> Here's my Oculus rig. Awesome photos coming soon.
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor
> 
> CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i
> 
> Motherboard: Asus Rampage IV Extreme
> 
> Memory: Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-2133
> 
> Storage: Corsair Neutron Series GTX 240GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
> 
> Storage: Corsair Neutron Series GTX 240GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
> 
> Video Card: Asus GeForce GTX 690
> 
> Sound Card: Asus Xonar Essence STX
> 
> Case: Corsair Vengeance C70
> 
> Case Fans: (7) Corsair Air Series AF120 Performance Edition
> 
> CPU Cooler Fans: (2) Corsair Air Series SP120 Performance Edition
> 
> RAM Cooling: (2) Corsair Airflow Fans with Airflow Pro
> 
> Power Supply: Corsair AX1200i
> 
> Operating System: Microsoft Windows 8 Professional Full (64-bit)
> 
> Keyboard: Corsair Vengeance K60
> 
> Mouse: Corsair Vengeance M65
> 
> Corsair Link Cooling and Lighting Kits


You kow you can take a pic of the inside and import it to Corsair Link.



Nice Rig by the way.


----------



## wrath6647

I originally posted this in the watercooling forum, but got practically no response, and you all seem like a helpful bunch so I thought I'd repost it in here for your thoughts and input.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrath6647*
> 
> So after lurking on here and getting a new case that I'm really happy with, I think I want to go for a custom loop. I originally was going to go with two separate loops via an Arctic Cooling Accelero Hybrid for my graphics card and an H100 or similar product for my CPU, but I've decided against that. I've done a little research in terms of just different radiators and such, and I guess the general rule is 1 120 mm rad for each water block correct? So I came up with a solution that would potentially answer that for my situation ranging from 360-240 mm of needed radiator surface area. I chose to go with a 240 mm radiator up top and a 120 mm on the rear exhaust even though people seem to be able to install a 360 mm in the C70 with very little hassle, mainly because the spot that is above my DVD drive is where I have my SSD's tucked away, and I don't want to remove/move my DVD drive location due to obstructing the radiator/fans.
> 
> Keep in mind though that the second 120 mm radiator probably wouldn't get installed unless I got a second graphics card, so hopefully you can visualize what the loop would look like without that.
> 
> 
> I'm not really sure if the pump that I have chosen in the picture would actually be enough, I just really liked that the reservoir and pump are directly attached and one unit. I'm also not sure if that reservoir would be big enough? Anyone have any thoughts on that that they would be willing to share?
> 
> Thanks for stopping by and dealing with my horrible drawing.


Based off of the one response that I did get I would probably still install the 120 in the back.


----------



## jeffblute

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrath6647*
> 
> I originally posted this in the watercooling forum, but got practically no response, and you all seem like a helpful bunch so I thought I'd repost it in here for your thoughts and input.
> Based off of the one response that I did get I would probably still install the 120 in the back.


If it was me, I would throw the Ex240 like you have in the top and a thicker rad in the bottom, say the RX240 instead of the 120 in the back of the case. Never liked the 120 rads on the back, just looks tacky to me. But that is only my


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrath6647*
> 
> I originally posted this in the watercooling forum, but got practically no response, and you all seem like a helpful bunch so I thought I'd repost it in here for your thoughts and input.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wrath6647*
> 
> So after lurking on here and getting a new case that I'm really happy with, I think I want to go for a custom loop. I originally was going to go with two separate loops via an Arctic Cooling Accelero Hybrid for my graphics card and an H100 or similar product for my CPU, but I've decided against that. I've done a little research in terms of just different radiators and such, and I guess the general rule is 1 120 mm rad for each water block correct? So I came up with a solution that would potentially answer that for my situation ranging from 360-240 mm of needed radiator surface area. I chose to go with a 240 mm radiator up top and a 120 mm on the rear exhaust even though people seem to be able to install a 360 mm in the C70 with very little hassle, mainly because the spot that is above my DVD drive is where I have my SSD's tucked away, and I don't want to remove/move my DVD drive location due to obstructing the radiator/fans.
> 
> Keep in mind though that the second 120 mm radiator probably wouldn't get installed unless I got a second graphics card, so hopefully you can visualize what the loop would look like without that.
> 
> 
> I'm not really sure if the pump that I have chosen in the picture would actually be enough, I just really liked that the reservoir and pump are directly attached and one unit. I'm also not sure if that reservoir would be big enough? Anyone have any thoughts on that that they would be willing to share?
> 
> Thanks for stopping by and dealing with my horrible drawing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based off of the one response that I did get I would probably still install the 120 in the back.
Click to expand...

The rule of thumb is 120mm radiator for each block plus another 120mm radiator for additional cooling. You have one CPU & two GPUs which means three blocks. So basically (3 x 120mm) + 120mm = 480mm radiator. I suggest 240mm radiator up top & another 240mm radiator at the bottom. Remember, the 240mm radiator at the bottom going to squeeze the PSU cables a little bit but it's doable. I recommend XSPC EX240 radiators or any 35mm thickness radiators of your choice. The 35mm thickness suggestion because need to take into account the clearance available in the case. I also recommend, for the 240mm radiator at the bottom, go for push/pull configuration (4 fans; 2 fans on each side) for better thermal performance.


----------



## wrath6647

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> The rule of thumb is 120mm radiator for each block plus another 120mm radiator for additional cooling. You have one CPU & two GPUs which means three blocks. So basically (3 x 120mm) + 120mm = 480mm radiator. I suggest 240mm radiator up top & another 240mm radiator at the bottom. Remember, the 240mm radiator at the bottom going to squeeze the PSU cables a little bit but it's doable. I recommend XSPC EX240 radiators or any 35mm thickness radiators of your choice. The 35mm thickness suggestion because need to take into account the clearance available in the case. I also recommend, for the 240mm radiator at the bottom, go for push/pull configuration (4 fans; 2 fans on each side) for better thermal performance.


Yeah I quickly found out that I didn't actually have enough radiator for the proposed build originally, and was thinking today that I might be able to put an additional 120 on the front intake. But for the moment I only have one 670 so really I would only need 360 mm of radiator for what I'm currently running. I could always add onto it later correct? Unless you highly suggest I do run the 240 on the bottom in push/pull.

If I were to do that where would you suggest I put the pump and reservoir? Are there any bay reservoir/pumps that you would recommend? Or would I be better off with a standard pump and place that in the empty bay space and separate reservoir that is mounted somewhere that I'm not sure of at the moment.

How "big" of a pump do I really need for 3 blocks and 480 mm of radiator?


----------



## Trumpeter1994

I own a C70 if you guys want to add me to the list, you can see pictures of it in the Rig in my signature. The thing is a great case for me as the handles make it much easier to move as a college student who drives it back and forth from home during breaks.
It's a Gunmetal black one btw.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrath6647*
> 
> Yeah I quickly found out that I didn't actually have enough radiator for the proposed build originally, and was thinking today that I might be able to put an additional 120 on the front intake. But for the moment I only have one 670 so really I would only need 360 mm of radiator for what I'm currently running. I could always add onto it later correct? Unless you highly suggest I do run the 240 on the bottom in push/pull.
> 
> If I were to do that where would you suggest I put the pump and reservoir? Are there any bay reservoir/pumps that you would recommend? Or would I be better off with a standard pump and place that in the empty bay space and separate reservoir that is mounted somewhere that I'm not sure of at the moment.
> 
> How "big" of a pump do I really need for 3 blocks and 480 mm of radiator?


If you plan to get another 670 later or any SLI setup, I think better get two 240mm radiator. Push/pull is optional but I suggest it because it will improved thermal performance. There is enough clearance for push/pull. The PSU is 180mm long, it's going to be tight fit because of the PSU cables. The length of EX240 radiator is 275mm. Schematic available here:-
http://www.xs-pc.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/EX240.pdf

You can see picture of EX240 radiator at the bottom a couple pages back but my PSU is non-modular & only 160mm long.

I'm using XSPC D5 Dual Bay Reservoir/Pump Combo which is located in optical bay. D5 pump is a good pump & should be more than enough for your water cooling setup. The only thing I don't like is the tube to the reservoir/pump is longer than I like. The longer tube is necessary because I can pull the res/pump a little bit to the front for filling/refilling coolant to reservoir. Other than that it's a nice reservoir/pump combo. Another type is tube reservoir like this:-
http://www.dazmode.com/store/product/bitspower_water_tank_z-multi_250_-_60mm_tube_reservoir_-_clear/

You can buy D5 top upgrade kit:-
http://www.dazmode.com/store/product/dual-single-d5-top-upgrade-kit-250-ice-blue-tube-black-pom-cap/

and you'll get like this (picture is only an example. found the picture in this forum. disregard the dual-pump in the picture):-


I think with tube reservoir, the tubing will be shorter but as always if you want it look nice, you'll need a lot of angle & rotary fittings. Much easier to refill too. Other than features, there should not be any difference in performance if both use same pump.


----------



## TheDevouringOne

I am currently building a C70 and used a 180mm PSU with a EX240 radiator on the bottom. Here is the space you would have to work with:



Sorry for the low quality iPhone picture. You can see I dont have much room to work with =)


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDevouringOne*
> 
> I am currently building a C70 and used a 180mm PSU with a EX240 radiator on the bottom. Here is the space you would have to work with:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the low quality iPhone picture. You can see I dont have much room to work with =)


Looks great so far. I was gonna do the same colour scheme. Keep updating your build. Also, what are you doing to the front? I see some tape


----------



## TheDevouringOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Looks great so far. I was gonna do the same colour scheme. Keep updating your build. Also, what are you doing to the front? I see some tape


Thank you! I am taping it up for some yellow paint. I am working with the design and probably wont have it painted until later this month. I was debating between yellow and red and when I saw B-Negative's build a while back I knew it had to be yellow. Of course then I also decided that I needed to plumb it with copper pipe too haha

Here is the design so far (again sorry for the bad iPhone pictures but its all I have)


Im also debating on what to do with the front....I am tempted to paint the bay res/pump and the fan controller and possibly try to match the green which would be a lot of work or do something else with it. Im going for the rugged military look. Originally i was going to paint them but when I put them in just to see, I was surprised in how good they looked and fit the theme without paint.


Ill try to update as I go along. Dental school is wrecking my life right now and I am waiting on Haswell so progress will be slow. Will most likely get 4770K + Z87 sabertooth (original I know lol)

I do know one thing though. Amazon loves me and the UPS guy hates my guts.....


Thats not even all the boxes either......


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDevouringOne*
> 
> I am currently building a C70 and used a 180mm PSU with a EX240 radiator on the bottom. Here is the space you would have to work with:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the low quality iPhone picture. You can see I dont have much room to work with =)


Look good.







All XSPC EX radiators? All fans are pulling air from inside the case except the fans on the front. So, you're going for negative pressure setup. I think the fans on the bottom radiator better work as intake because it will provide good airflow in the casing.


----------



## TheDevouringOne

Kizwan

Sorry I don't know how to quote without possibly including the picture again.

Thanks! Yupp they are all EX not ideal but in this build I went for looks instead of pure performance when I get my graphics cards in there 790's or 8990's?!?!







I will might regret this design choice but we will see.

I didnt want negative pressure and your right the bottom would be better to be flipped but it just looks so good...I can't bring myself to do it yet. Good thing is I will have some time to decide!

Next big design is the color of the sleeved cables. I am thinking solid grey for all the cables except the PCIe cables which would be yellow. I will be pairing this case with the Z87 sabertooth.


----------



## kizwan

EX radiators are very good performing radiator though. Just need to flip the fans on the bottom radiator for better air flow in the casing. I think for the bottom radiator, you can shift the radiator to the front a little bit & just use any of the mesh holes that aligned with the screw threads to secure/mount the radiator. My mistake I only get 5 SP120s. I bought them from PPC which actually cheaper than getting from local shop even after tax & shipping. Now I need to get another 2 SP120s for push/pull on bottom radiator.

I'm also saving some money for next gen platform but I might use it for upgrading current rig instead.


----------



## TheDevouringOne

The bottom rad is actually bolted down and pushed as far as it can forward. Scratched up the rad nice and proper doing it too just to make sure haha. Its okay because it cant be seen. I believe i managed to get 6 bolts, 2 of which actually went into the case's actual fan mount holes and the other 4 are in the mesh holes. I will take some low quality iPhone pics when I get home. I was definitely surprised when it fit that well









Thats rough on the SPs those things are so expensive! I counted and drew out diagrams until I was 100% I had everything I needed that way I could place one order and move on to the next money sink







. I am addicted to my 2 day free shipping from Amazon only other place I have gotten stuff from is Frozen CPU, I just cringe when I have to pay shipping. Newegg charges tax in TN...and if im going to pay tax I'd rather buy local.

I actually ended up with 2 PWM versions and I am not sure how haha Shouldn't be too big of a deal Ill still have to break off one of the pins on the 3 pin Y connectors that way each set of fans is only reporting the RPMs of one fan to the fan controller.


----------



## sebar

Here is the space between my AX650 and an XSPC RX240. I had to push the rad as far forward as possible I also pulled the rad as far as I could towards the door and mounted using four screws thru the bottom ventilation holes. I also used rubber washers to compensate for the uneven floor panel. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

I found some rubbers but the buttons are a tight squeeze through. I guess I should drill the grommet's opening bigger? lol not much of a choice here


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDevouringOne*
> 
> Thank you! I am taping it up for some yellow paint. I am working with the design and probably wont have it painted until later this month. I was debating between yellow and red and when I saw B-Negative's build a while back I knew it had to be yellow. Of course then I also decided that I needed to plumb it with copper pipe too haha
> 
> Here is the design so far (again sorry for the bad iPhone pictures but its all I have)
> [URL=http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1447180/width/500/height/1000%5B/IG]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1447180/width/500/height/1000[/IG[/URL]] Im also debating on what to do with the front....I am tempted to paint the bay res/pump and the fan controller and possibly try to match the green which would be a lot of work or do something else with it. Im going for the rugged military look. Originally i was going to paint them but when I put them in just to see, I was surprised in how good they looked and fit the theme without paint.[IMG ALT="AppleMark"][URL=http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1447187/width/500/height/1000%5B/IG]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1447187/width/500/height/1000[/IG[/URL]] Ill try to update as I go along. Dental school is wrecking my life right now and I am waiting on Haswell so progress will be slow. Will most likely get 4770K + Z87 sabertooth (original I know lol) I do know one thing though. Amazon loves me and the UPS guy hates my guts.....[IMG ALT="AppleMark"][URL=http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1447192/width/500/height/1000%5B/IG]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1447192/width/500/height/1000[/IG[/URL]] Thats not even all the boxes either......[/QUOTE]
> 
> Yea man keep it up. I feel your pain with school (luckily im done for the summer now). I was planning on doing an orange and green too for that same military/industrial look but I opted out for a WW2 style. I am going green and white now.
> 
> [URL=http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1447393/][IMG alt=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1447393/flags/LL[/URL]
> 
> That's my inspiration. I'm just about done but I have to paint the star on the backside. I have no idea how im gonna do it but I would like to have it done this summer.
> 
> This is what my case looks like
> 
> 
> 
> It's a little different now because I got an SP fan to go on the back of the bottom cage and on my cpu heatsink. Also got this led kit which im trying to mod. But as you can see, it slowly comes together.


----------



## Fieldsweeper

I wouldn't be able to do that with my PS the AX1200i is a bit longer, ALSO I do not recommend a radiator placement their

Heat rises so going from bottom front to top back is the ideal flow of air.

bottom should be intake and top exhaust.

as the heat rising will help it move the air as well.

going against the thermal/fluid dynamics of AIR is detrimental to the cooling, perhaps 10 degrees perhaps only 2 but I am sure it will be noticeable.

not to mention you make the pump work harder, it has to pump the water thru the radiator AND then back up, the pump should pump upwards u- restricted, the less head height the pump has the better it will pump.

place a flow meter right after the radiator and you will see what I mean than if you had the pump pumping into the radiator first (at the top) and the water "falls" out of the radiator. being as the Radiator is the most restrictive piece. although there are some blocks that have some odd flow patterns lol

not to mention that the flow to the ground will make the flow restricted (air cooling flow) meaning the air will bottleneck at the ground.

now if you have it as an intake the cpu will be cold BUT you have all that heat rising through the case.

moral of the story:

mount radiator on the top inside or outside as an exhaust, OR on the back outside.

OR you can reverse the case flow and mount the rad on the drive bay where the stock fans where make it push- pull NAD put fans on the inside of the front panel.

intake thru sides and back and bottom, and out thru front (and radiator) and top. (for pos pressure)


----------



## wrath6647

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> If you plan to get another 670 later or any SLI setup, I think better get two 240mm radiator. Push/pull is optional but I suggest it because it will improved thermal performance. There is enough clearance for push/pull. The PSU is 180mm long, it's going to be tight fit because of the PSU cables. The length of EX240 radiator is 275mm. Schematic available here:-
> http://www.xs-pc.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/EX240.pdf
> 
> You can see picture of EX240 radiator at the bottom a couple pages back but my PSU is non-modular & only 160mm long.
> 
> I'm using XSPC D5 Dual Bay Reservoir/Pump Combo which is located in optical bay. D5 pump is a good pump & should be more than enough for your water cooling setup. The only thing I don't like is the tube to the reservoir/pump is longer than I like. The longer tube is necessary because I can pull the res/pump a little bit to the front for filling/refilling coolant to reservoir. Other than that it's a nice reservoir/pump combo. Another type is tube reservoir like this:-
> http://www.dazmode.com/store/product/bitspower_water_tank_z-multi_250_-_60mm_tube_reservoir_-_clear/
> 
> You can buy D5 top upgrade kit:-
> http://www.dazmode.com/store/product/dual-single-d5-top-upgrade-kit-250-ice-blue-tube-black-pom-cap/
> 
> and you'll get like this (picture is only an example. found the picture in this forum. disregard the dual-pump in the picture):-
> 
> 
> I think with tube reservoir, the tubing will be shorter but as always if you want it look nice, you'll need a lot of angle & rotary fittings. Much easier to refill too. Other than features, there should not be any difference in performance if both use same pump.


I didn't think of how much longer the tubing would have to be in order to access a drive bay reservoir, I definitely think I'm going to go with a tube reservoir instead to try and get a cleaner look.

As far as the angle and rotary fittings go I think I've decided on the monsoon fittings, but I'd probably buy those last since I'm not sure of all the different ones that I would need.

After I realized that SSD's are so small I could probably just mount them on the back of my motherboard tray, I'm tempted to go ahead and install a 360 on the top and a 120 in back so that I don't have to have a radiator mounted on the bottom. And Also after seeing the "stealth" drives I wouldn't care which bay my drive is in with that mod.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrath6647*
> 
> As far as the angle and rotary fittings go I think I've decided on the monsoon fittings, but I'd probably buy those last since I'm not sure of all the different ones that I would need.


True. You'll only know after you test fit the blocks, radiators & tubing. Over here it's now almost 5 months local shop out-of-stock for fittings. I waited almost three months & able to get some of the fittings. This ended up me having four brands in my loop; XSPC, Koolance, Monsoon & Enzotech. They are either chrome or silver shining which are good because they look almost the same.


----------



## Fieldsweeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> Here is the space between my AX650 and an XSPC RX240. I had to push the rad as far forward as possible I also pulled the rad as far as I could towards the door and mounted using four screws thru the bottom ventilation holes. I also used rubber washers to compensate for the uneven floor panel. I hope that makes sense.


Ideal Case cooling.


i hope that thats not intake as it will blow hot air however its probably better if exhaust BUT it will also be detrimental due to the fact the air is being obstructed by the ground (even though it has some elevation)


----------



## TheDevouringOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Yea man keep it up. I feel your pain with school (luckily im done for the summer now). I was planning on doing an orange and green too for that same military/industrial look but I opted out for a WW2 style. I am going green and white now.
> 
> 
> 
> That's my inspiration. I'm just about done but I have to paint the star on the backside. I have no idea how im gonna do it but I would like to have it done this summer.
> 
> This is what my case looks like


That jeep is really neat. Your build looks great. The white and green go very well together. I cant wait to see it with the white star. If Sebar does another round of windows Im going to have to jump on it because they really do look fantastic. I am thinking about putting some LEDs under the motherboard so that they set off a soft glow that lights up the case a little bit and possibly some other LEDs probably white to light up the case just a tad more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> I wouldn't be able to do that with my PS the AX1200i is a bit longer, ALSO I do not recommend a radiator placement their
> 
> Heat rises so going from bottom front to top back is the ideal flow of air.
> 
> bottom should be intake and top exhaust.
> 
> as the heat rising will help it move the air as well.
> 
> going against the thermal/fluid dynamics of AIR is detrimental to the cooling, perhaps 10 degrees perhaps only 2 but I am sure it will be noticeable.
> 
> not to mention you make the pump work harder, it has to pump the water thru the radiator AND then back up, the pump should pump upwards u- restricted, the less head height the pump has the better it will pump.
> 
> place a flow meter right after the radiator and you will see what I mean than if you had the pump pumping into the radiator first (at the top) and the water "falls" out of the radiator. being as the Radiator is the most restrictive piece. although there are some blocks that have some odd flow patterns lol
> 
> not to mention that the flow to the ground will make the flow restricted (air cooling flow) meaning the air will bottleneck at the ground.
> 
> now if you have it as an intake the cpu will be cold BUT you have all that heat rising through the case.
> 
> moral of the story:
> 
> mount radiator on the top inside or outside as an exhaust, OR on the back outside.
> 
> OR you can reverse the case flow and mount the rad on the drive bay where the stock fans where make it push- pull NAD put fans on the inside of the front panel.
> 
> intake thru sides and back and bottom, and out thru front (and radiator) and top. (for pos pressure)


I am going after looks at the moment I plan on getting two 790's or two 8990's in the future and when I am generating that kind of heat I will plan smarter but at the moment I have 360 + 120 + 240 for a single 4770k. The biggest drawback in my opinion is the negative pressure but even that isn't a big deal to me. Its not the most efficient setup but I really like the yellow rings facing toward the inside of the case where I can see them. Thank you for the advice on the setup when I get those monster cards I will most likely have no choice but to rearrange my loop but since I wont have any GPU eye candy until 2013-2014 I will have to make due with my yellow fans


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Oh I made my window. But yes, contact Sebar for your own unless you want to make your own.

edit: It only took me all day to do but I finally got it done. Took forever to grind down the rubber perfectly. I used a dremel and just slowly worked at it till I made a 1/2" opening, into a .635". Buttons dont stick out like they should due to the lip of the rubber on the inside but besides that, im more then happy.

Never doing that again... lol


----------



## sebar

The 5.25 bay cover mod looks awsome, very well done.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> Ideal Case cooling.
> 
> 
> i hope that thats not intake as it will blow hot air however its probably better if exhaust BUT it will also be detrimental due to the fact the air is being obstructed by the ground (even though it has some elevation)


That may be the case if you here air cooling, With water cooling it makes no difference. The bottom rad is intaking cool air, the top rad is exhausting air, the front 140mm fan is intaking cool air and pushing thru the drive cage, and the back 120mm fan is exhausting air. There is a slight positive pressure inside the case and everything stays nice and cool.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Oh I made my window. But yes, contact Sebar for your own unless you want to make your own.
> 
> edit: It only took me all day to do but I finally got it done. Took forever to grind down the rubber perfectly. I used a dremel and just slowly worked at it till I made a 1/2" opening, into a .635". Buttons dont stick out like they should due to the lip of the rubber on the inside but besides that, im more then happy.
> 
> Never doing that again... lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The MOD looks muck better.
I prefer the "low-profile" look of the knobs
good job


----------



## UnStableFPS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Oh I made my window. But yes, contact Sebar for your own unless you want to make your own.
> 
> edit: It only took me all day to do but I finally got it done. Took forever to grind down the rubber perfectly. I used a dremel and just slowly worked at it till I made a 1/2" opening, into a .635". Buttons dont stick out like they should due to the lip of the rubber on the inside but besides that, im more then happy.
> 
> Never doing that again... lol


Damn that looks awesome. I'm sorry but I may have to copy that idea







lol. Now I wonder if I could do this with my nzxt sentry controller.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Go for it. Just good luck finding a proper grommet. That's where all my time went. I was using a 1/2" drill bit and was grinding it by hand. Since that took WAAAY too long, I realized my brother has some sanding/stone bits for his dremel. I sanded the proverbial **** out of it.

What I should of done was drilled a bigger hole, though at the time, I wasn't planning on using grommets. But they're awfully close to each other. If you go drill a hole thats 1 1/4" (to get the proper clearance with the inside diameter of the grommet) the holes with connect. Thus defeating the purpose. You might be able to get away with 1" but I can't find anything that'd fit inside without tampering.

Another neat thing I just noticed is that since the controller it self has led's, it changes the HDD (or w/e it is) light up top.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDevouringOne*
> 
> If Sebar does another round of windows Im going to have to jump on it because they really do look fantastic.


I just got one from him the other day, you might want to pm him and see if he has any left. Nice and easy improvement.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Oh I made my window. But yes, contact Sebar for your own unless you want to make your own.
> 
> edit: It only took me all day to do but I finally got it done. Took forever to grind down the rubber perfectly. I used a dremel and just slowly worked at it till I made a 1/2" opening, into a .635". Buttons dont stick out like they should due to the lip of the rubber on the inside but besides that, im more then happy.
> 
> Never doing that again... lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That look great!







BTW, can you list down the tools you use for the mod?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> That may be the case if you here air cooling, With water cooling it makes no difference. The bottom rad is intaking cool air, the top rad is exhausting air, the front 140mm fan is intaking cool air and pushing thru the drive cage, and the back 120mm fan is exhausting air. There is a slight positive pressure inside the case and everything stays nice and cool.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












Is this the first time you post a picture of your rig? I think this is the first time I saw your rig unless I missed it.







BTW, how do you mount the reservoir? It's separate kits or come with the pump top upgrade kit?


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> That look great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, can you list down the tools you use for the mod?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the first time you post a picture of your rig? I think this is the first time I saw your rig unless I missed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, how do you mount the reservoir? It's separate kits or come with the pump top upgrade kit?


I have a bunch of picks of this build floating around on this thread.












The res is mounted to the xspc pump top via a bitspower dual G1/4 high flow fitting. http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_346_393_623&products_id=26458

The res/pump is mounted to the upper drive cage with a Bitspower rad mount kit. http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_335_987&products_id=32626


----------



## Fieldsweeper

I like the knobs the way they are, stick out any more and they would look weired and be too long.

also
for sebar, you still need to think of chipset cooling and ram cooling though , not to mention a little on HDs and other pci cards.

unless you are doing mobo liquid cooling, vid card, ram and cpu cooling your going to want some cool air in the case. if anything to keep out dust.


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> I like the knobs the way they are, stick out any more and they would look weired and be too long.
> 
> also
> for sebar, you still need to think of chipset cooling and ram cooling though , not to mention a little on HDs and other pci cards.
> 
> unless you are doing mobo liquid cooling, vid card, ram and cpu cooling your going to want some cool air in the case. if anything to keep out dust.


There is plenty of air flowing thru the case to keep the chipset, memory and drives cool, they dont get that hot anyway. I always like to have positive pressure inside the case to help keep dust out.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> I have a bunch of picks of this build floating around on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The res is mounted to the xspc pump top via a bitspower dual G1/4 high flow fitting. http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_346_393_623&products_id=26458
> 
> The res/pump is mounted to the upper drive cage with a Bitspower rad mount kit. http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_335_987&products_id=32626


I like the one with blue LEDs. They look good.

I see. The Bitspower 120 Water Tank Mount Panel allow you to use the 120mm mounting holes on the drive cage.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> I like the knobs the way they are, stick out any more and they would look weired and be too long.
> 
> also
> for sebar, you still need to think of chipset cooling and ram cooling though , not to mention a little on HDs and other pci cards.
> 
> unless you are doing mobo liquid cooling, vid card, ram and cpu cooling your going to want some cool air in the case. if anything to keep out dust.


If both rads at the bottom & up top configure as exhaust, there will no clean air flow in the casing for cooling the motherboard/chipset/VRMs. The GPU produced less heat than CPU, so even when the radiator at the bottom work as intake & with the help with front intake bringing in cool air from outside, it will not cause negative effect to the motherboard/chipset/VRMs cooling but instead will deliver additional cooling to them. The top radiator & fan at the back works as exhaust will help removing the heat from VRMs especially. I have temp probe in the casing which show the temp in the case is 0.5C to 1C above ambient.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Sure

1 NZXT Hue
Stock drive bay cover from the case
Power drill with a 3/4" spade bit
3 3/4" grommets (1/2" inside dia)
Dremel with a 1/2" dia sanding band
Power sander (for grinding the surface to allow the buttons to stick out further)
Hot glue gun/ glue sticks

@Fieldsweeper

It's just a bit tougher to grab on to them because they're shorter but yea, too long would look off putting


----------



## Mms60r

Hi guys I started a build log of a 800D. PM me if anyone needs a C70 with sebar's window


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mms60r*
> 
> Hi guys I started a build log of a 800D. PM me if anyone needs a C70 with sebar's window


So you decided to downgrade. HaHa just kidding, I hope we get to see some pics of the new build, link your build log if you have one.


----------



## TheDevouringOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Oh I made my window. But yes, contact Sebar for your own unless you want to make your own.
> 
> edit: It only took me all day to do but I finally got it done. Took forever to grind down the rubber perfectly. I used a dremel and just slowly worked at it till I made a 1/2" opening, into a .635". Buttons dont stick out like they should due to the lip of the rubber on the inside but besides that, im more then happy.
> 
> Never doing that again... lol


Looks great man!

As promised earlier here is a picture of the bottom radiator mounting.


----------



## CorporalHicks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Oh I made my window. But yes, contact Sebar for your own unless you want to make your own.
> 
> edit: It only took me all day to do but I finally got it done. Took forever to grind down the rubber perfectly. I used a dremel and just slowly worked at it till I made a 1/2" opening, into a .635". Buttons dont stick out like they should due to the lip of the rubber on the inside but besides that, im more then happy.
> 
> Never doing that again... lol


Feel like making another one for me? Hahahah Looks amazing. Really makes the hue controller fit the case better.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Hell no lol


----------



## Mms60r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> So you decided to downgrade. HaHa just kidding, I hope we get to see some pics of the new build, link your build log if you have one.


Just flat out ran out of room...its too bad I love my new window

Here's the build log, just started it yesterday
http://www.overclock.net/t/1389365/build-log-another-800d-first-time-modder#post_19922786


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Good luck with it. I guess we should have a formal goodbye









It was cramped before though, good choice moving up. Did you consider the 900D at all or is that TOO big?


----------



## erzu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mms60r*
> 
> Hi guys I started a build log of a 800D. PM me if anyone needs a C70 with sebar's window
> 
> 
> 
> So you decided to downgrade. HaHa just kidding, I hope we get to see some pics of the new build, link your build log if you have one.
Click to expand...

How much do you charge for a window? I would private message you but for some reason it won't let me.
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Demiise

Somewhere, in amongst my twekaing/fiddling/building my motherboard seems to have given up the ghost!
DOH!

Still, on the plus side I get to pick a new board to match with the rest of the rig. Does anyone have any recommendations for good Z77 motherboards upto ~£150? My only real proviso is that it has to fit the rest of my rig. So, Black/White/Blue generally. Anything covered in red etc. wouldn't suit.

Part of me is tempted towards going a little more and picking up the Asus Sabretooth purely because it looks awesome! Then again, I wonder how much of the price tag is just beciase of that?

Otherwise I'm tempted to go with another Gigabyte. The UD4H looks like a decent all around board.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demiise*
> 
> Somewhere, in amongst my twekaing/fiddling/building my motherboard seems to have given up the ghost!
> DOH!
> 
> Still, on the plus side I get to pick a new board to match with the rest of the rig. Does anyone have any recommendations for good Z77 motherboards upto ~£150? My only real proviso is that it has to fit the rest of my rig. So, Black/White/Blue generally. Anything covered in red etc. wouldn't suit.
> 
> Part of me is tempted towards going a little more and picking up the Asus Sabretooth purely because it looks awesome! Then again, I wonder how much of the price tag is just beciase of that?
> 
> Otherwise I'm tempted to go with another Gigabyte. The UD4H looks like a decent all around board.


How about:-

MSI Z77 MPower - £149.72 inc VAT

ASRock Z77 Extreme 6 - £135.32 inc VAT


----------



## Mms60r

The 800D was $165, the 900D is $390. The 900 would definitely been better suited.


----------



## wrath6647

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demiise*
> 
> Still, on the plus side I get to pick a new board to match with the rest of the rig. Does anyone have any recommendations for good Z77 motherboards upto ~£150? My only real proviso is that it has to fit the rest of my rig. So, Black/White/Blue generally. Anything covered in red etc. wouldn't suit.


I just got an email from newegg with coupon codes, and one of them is for 15% off select Z77 boards :X there are 29 boards to choose from, some of them not worth mentioning and others I think it would be a good deal. Anyways here is the link for the coupon codes, it does say coupons are for email subscribers only, but these codes don't seem account specific unlike previous coupon codes, so it may be worth signing up before trying if you do see a board you want. Also I'm not sure if it would be cost effective to buy a board from newegg and then have it shipped to you, just thought I'd try and help out.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mms60r*
> 
> The 800D was $165, the 900D is $390. The 900 would definitely been better suited.


Holy crap. That is insane. Cool case but not 400$ worth good


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Holy crap. That is insane. Cool case but not 400$ worth good


I like my cases to be more than metal squares. The case sets the mood for the build IMO


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I like my cases to be more than metal squares. The case sets the mood for the build IMO


So you like it or you dont? Im confused.

I think the 900D is pretty nuts, but I would never spend 400$ on it. That price point is crazy.

800D should be more then fine for him.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> So you like it or you dont? Im confused.
> 
> I think the 900D is pretty nuts, but I would never spend 400$ on it. That price point is crazy.
> 
> 800D should be more then fine for him.


See I work in a metal shop, I cannot understand what people see in the D series because, I know how easily they can be made. I do not like them because they're over used and have no flavor to them. Its a box with a corsair logo.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Yea ok. Phew...

I thought you were on the other page. Yea, its a tin box. I have no idea where 400$ comes into play


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Yea ok. Phew...
> 
> I thought you were on the other page. Yea, its a tin box. I have no idea where 400$ comes into play


Think about the fact that it probably costs under 3 dollars to make each one too...


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Well in raw materials, yes. Production probably cost a bit more but still...

Compared to other cases, I don't see how it could cost 100-200% more then other cases. The only thing that it has on other cases is space and more mounts.

I still like metal boxes, but like you and I know, i'd just make my own. You've probably made quite a few in your time. I have CNC experience and my brother works with Solidworks. I'm sure we could do something.

That's kinda why I got this case. It was rather unique. It's themed but not too flashy.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Well in raw materials, yes. Production probably cost a bit more but still...
> 
> Compared to other cases, I don't see how it could cost 100-200% more then other cases. The only thing that it has on other cases is space and more mounts.
> 
> I still like metal boxes, but like you and I know, i'd just make my own. You've probably made quite a few in your time. I have CNC experience and my brother works with Solidworks. I'm sure we could do something.
> 
> That's kinda why I got this case. It was rather unique. It's themed but not too flashy.


No, its seriously that cheap. And we should do something that'd be amazing. Me too actually its a nice mood case but its not nearly as ricer as my main's case is even at stock.


----------



## Demiise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrath6647*
> 
> I just got an email from newegg with coupon codes, and one of them is for 15% off select Z77 boards :X there are 29 boards to choose from, some of them not worth mentioning and others I think it would be a good deal. Anyways here is the link for the coupon codes, it does say coupons are for email subscribers only, but these codes don't seem account specific unlike previous coupon codes, so it may be worth signing up before trying if you do see a board you want. Also I'm not sure if it would be cost effective to buy a board from newegg and then have it shipped to you, just thought I'd try and help out.


Thanks, appreciate the help. Not sure if the shipping will be worth it but certainly worth a look!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> How about:-
> 
> MSI Z77 MPower - £149.72 inc VAT
> 
> ASRock Z77 Extreme 6 - £135.32 inc VAT


The MSI MPower is looking pretty tempting actually... not too keen on the yellow (Won't match my rig) but from what i've seen, those are just plates on the sinks that come off reasonably easily. Seems to be a nice looking board. Top of the list for now...


----------



## Danger-Close

having some crazy thots to add to my DangerClose black and yellow theme for my build....







just need to source for the correct fittings that will match and work now.....


----------



## Danger-Close

repeated post


----------



## Danger-Close

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> I love the yellow and black... makes an excellent build theme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to see more of it throughout. I'm not too crazy about the green loop though.
> Did you already sell the samsung?


http://cdn.overclock.net/b/bc/bc7a61bf_IMG_20130501_200247.jpeg

http://cdn.overclock.net/b/bc/bc7a61bf_IMG_20130501_200247.jpeg

the rad and fan paint job at a closer look.... gonna just realized Our build are quite similar except for the color theme!


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demiise*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> How about:-
> 
> MSI Z77 MPower - £149.72 inc VAT
> 
> ASRock Z77 Extreme 6 - £135.32 inc VAT
> 
> 
> 
> The MSI MPower is looking pretty tempting actually... not too keen on the yellow (Won't match my rig) but from what i've seen, those are just plates on the sinks that come off reasonably easily. Seems to be a nice looking board. Top of the list for now...
Click to expand...

You can hide the yellow lines using vinyl sticker.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danger-Close*
> 
> 
> having some crazy thots to add to my DangerClose black and yellow theme for my build....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just need to source for the correct fittings that will match and work now.....


Is that copper tube?


----------



## Danger-Close

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> You can hide the yellow lines using vinyl sticker.
> Is that copper tube?


PVC.... wont know how will it handle the heat... but worth the try....


----------



## Danger-Close

Some addition of parts


----------



## Slaughtahouse

It will handle it just fine. And it will look loads better then that green piping.

What psu do you have? That cpu power cable is driving me nuts. Can't you just move it to a plug closer to the wall of you case and run it up the back? Should be enough length


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> You can hide the yellow lines using vinyl sticker.
> Is that copper tube?


I used contact paper to cover the yellow.
Before:

After:


----------



## Danger-Close

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> It will handle it just fine. And it will look loads better then that green piping.
> 
> What psu do you have? That cpu power cable is driving me nuts. Can't you just move it to a plug closer to the wall of you case and run it up the back? Should be enough length


sad to say, the cable isn't long enough. gotta wait till my sleeves arrived and sort out the extension and stuffs.... will be removing my hdd cages, make a L shaped cover with the same color scheme and hide everything right infront of the PSU. that's when im going to watercool my GPU and my 2nd 240 rad arrive.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danger-Close*
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/b/bc/bc7a61bf_IMG_20130501_200247.jpeg
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/b/bc/bc7a61bf_IMG_20130501_200247.jpeg
> 
> the rad and fan paint job at a closer look.... gonna just realized Our build are quite similar except for the color theme!


Very nice job man... loving it!







Keep posting the updates
My build is getting a bit extreme...but hey...are we not extremist?


----------



## Danger-Close

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Very nice job man... loving it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep posting the updates
> My build is getting a bit extreme...but hey...are we not extremist?


for your top rad, are you using the original mount? i had to to shift my rad away from the original mount because of my mofset heatsink!


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danger-Close*
> 
> for your top rad, are you using the original mount? i had to to shift my rad away from the original mount because of my mofset heatsink!


Yes sir, XSPC ES240 fit perfectly. I may replace it with a 360 later on. Depends on how satisfied I am with the temps.


----------



## Demiise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danger-Close*
> 
> PVC.... wont know how will it handle the heat... but worth the try....


Both are always an option. I have some white vinyl that I'm just about to wrap my GPU shroud in, which will have enough spare for this. May pick one up Monday and give it a go.
If covering them doesn't work, the pictures I've seen with the plates removed look sweet anyway!


----------



## Demiise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> I used contact paper to cover the yellow.
> Before:
> 
> After:


Wow... thats looks sweet! I think i'm sold on a new board


----------



## shazza

Another question - is the 5.25 cage extremely tight for everything, or did I just pick the wrong components:

1) NZXT Fan Controller is difficult to slide in (but doable)

2) Swiftech Maelstrom Dual Bay reservoir/pump is really tough to get in, and virtually impossible to easily slide out partway to refill the res.

So far, I've popped the rivets on the crossbar at the top of the cage, thinking that might give a little more play. Helped a smidge. Now filing down little indents in the front of the cage to see if that helps.

While I am determined to make it work, it does t seem like it should be this difficult


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shazza*
> 
> Another question - is the 5.25 cage extremely tight for everything, or did I just pick the wrong components:
> 
> 1) NZXT Fan Controller is difficult to slide in (but doable)
> 
> 2) Swiftech Maelstrom Dual Bay reservoir/pump is really tough to get in, and virtually impossible to easily slide out partway to refill the res.
> 
> So far, I've popped the rivets on the crossbar at the top of the cage, thinking that might give a little more play. Helped a smidge. Now filing down little indents in the front of the cage to see if that helps.
> 
> While I am determined to make it work, it does t seem like it should be this difficult


I have NZXT Sentry 2 fan controller but I put mine at the back, inside the case because all 5.25" bays are full. I have enough space behind the res/pump, so I put it there though. So, it should slide in easily if I put it at "proper" location, at least for Sentry 2 fan controller.


I have XSPC dual bay res/pump & I need to cut the front "fins" in the 5.25" bay to allow it to slide in easily.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I have XSPC dual bay res/pump & I need to cut the front "fins" in the 5.25" bay to allow it to slide in easily.


I had the same problem with the XSPC dual bay res. I just folded the front fins/sliders down a bit. I feel that the bays are a little too snug for most components because my optical is a tight fit too.


----------



## Danger-Close

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> I had the same problem with the XSPC dual bay res. I just folded the front fins/sliders down a bit. I feel that the bays are a little too snug for most components because my optical is a tight fit too.


i did the same thing. didn't have any problems with other optical drives because i have none. I prefer a tight fitting rather than a loose one...


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> I had the same problem with the XSPC dual bay res. I just folded the front fins/sliders down a bit. I feel that the bays are a little too snug for most components because my optical is a tight fit too.




Yeah, my optical also tight fit but more like "easy to slide" tight fit which probably the reason I didn't noticed it until now.







When you mention like that I'm now remember that I need to find right angle to slide in my optical drive & I need to use little push to slide it in. It's no too tight which is why I didn't really pay attention to it but slightly tight compared to other casing I own before.


----------



## shazza

Thanks for the responses, guys. I do prefer the bay devices to fit flush against the case, so this is a better problem to have then large gaps. I think I've figured out the issue with the Maelstrom Bay Res/Pump.


----------



## Downy

Here my last









Case : Corsair C70 White
MB : Asus Maximus V Formula
CPU : Intel Core i7 3770k
RAM : Corsair 4 x 4Go Dominator 1600 MHz CL7
GPU : ASUS Radeon HD7970 DCU-II
SSD : Crucial M4 128Go mSATA-III
HDD : WD RAID-0 Caviar Blue 500Go SATA-III
DVD : Plextor PX-760SA
PSU : Corsair AX1200


----------



## MusicMelody

K, got my case, here is my part list. It is just a bare bones build. I'm re-using my PSU, hdd, etc from last build.

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/TCLn
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/TCLn/by_merchant/
Benchmarks: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/TCLn/benchmarks/

CPU: AMD A10-5800K 3.8GHz Quad-Core Processor ($129.99 @ Newegg)
CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Gemin II S524 77.7 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler ($39.98 @ SuperBiiz)
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-F2A85X-UP4 ATX FM2 Motherboard ($125.38 @ Newegg)
Memory: Corsair Vengeance LP 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($67.30 @ NCIX US)
Case: Corsair C70 Gunmetal Black (Black) ATX Mid Tower Case ($119.99 @ Newegg)
Total: $457.64
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-05-12 17:52 EDT-0400)

My question to you all is, should I keep the stock fan on that CPU cooler, and what are the best case fans? I'm looking at the SP AF fans (blue ones) think they are by cooler master. not quite sure.

I've already gotten all the parts, to clarify. Also, on my HDD and PSU, what do I look for for failure, defects etc? I've had both for about 3 years now and both have been performing great, that is the only reason why I am keeping them, and to save money lol.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Downy*
> 
> Here my last
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case : Corsair C70 White
> MB : Asus Maximus V Formula
> CPU : Intel Core i7 3770k
> RAM : Corsair 4 x 4Go Dominator 1600 MHz CL7
> GPU : ASUS Radeon HD7970 DCU-II
> SSD : Crucial M4 128Go mSATA-III
> HDD : WD RAID-0 Caviar Blue 500Go SATA-III
> DVD : Plextor PX-760SA
> PSU : Corsair AX1200


Nice rig








Are you planning on cooling the GPU? You have enough rad to do it.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Downy*
> 
> Here my last
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case : Corsair C70 White
> MB : Asus Maximus V Formula
> CPU : Intel Core i7 3770k
> RAM : Corsair 4 x 4Go Dominator 1600 MHz CL7
> GPU : ASUS Radeon HD7970 DCU-II
> SSD : Crucial M4 128Go mSATA-III
> HDD : WD RAID-0 Caviar Blue 500Go SATA-III
> DVD : Plextor PX-760SA
> PSU : Corsair AX1200
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice!







What is the radiator up top? I'm guessing the radiator at the front is HL Black Ice GTS240 radiator?


----------



## WojtasX

Hi..
it's my setup..

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K OC 4.5GHz
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H110 Liquid CPU Cooler
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H
*Memory:* G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 2x8GB 1600MHz CL9
*Storage:* [OS drive] SSD Samsung 840 PRO 256GB
*Storage:* [DATA drive] Western Digital 1TB Caviar Black 7200 64MB SATAIII
*Video Card:* Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 4GB DDR5 OC
*Case:* Corsair Vengeance c70 Arctic White
*Power Supply:* SeaSonic SS-860XP F3 80 PLUS Platinum Certified
*Optical Drive:* Plextor PX-891S
*Memory Card Reader:* Nzxt AC-APERTURE-M
*Pocket HDD drive:* Thermaltake Max 5 Duo
*Case Fans:* 3x Corsair Air Series AF120 Performance Edition
*CPU Cooler Fans:* 4x Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition
*Monitor:* Dell U2412M 24''
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate (64-bit)
*Keyboard:* Logitech G710+ Gaming Mechanical Keyboard
*Mouse:* Logitech G700 Black Gaming Mouse
*Speakers:* Logitech Z-5500 THX


----------



## TheMissingPiece

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WojtasX*
> 
> Hi..
> it's my setup..
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K OC 4.5GHz
> *CPU Cooler:* Corsair H110 Liquid CPU Cooler
> *Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H
> *Memory:* G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 2x8GB 1600MHz CL9
> *Storage:* [OS drive] SSD Samsung 840 PRO 256GB
> *Storage:* [DATA drive] Western Digital 1TB Caviar Black 7200 64MB SATAIII
> *Video Card:* Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 4GB DDR5 OC
> *Case:* Corsair Vengeance c70 Arctic White
> *Power Supply:* SeaSonic SS-860XP F3 80 PLUS Platinum Certified
> *Optical Drive:* Plextor PX-891S
> *Memory Card Reader:* Nzxt AC-APERTURE-M
> *Pocket HDD drive:* Thermaltake Max 5 Duo
> *Case Fans:* 3x Corsair Air Series AF120 Performance Edition
> *CPU Cooler Fans:* 4x Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition
> *Monitor:* Dell U2412M 24''
> *Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate (64-bit)
> *Keyboard:* Logitech G710+ Gaming Mechanical Keyboard
> *Mouse:* Logitech G700 Black Gaming Mouse
> *Speakers:* Logitech Z-5500 THX
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice job! It looks awesome! Quick question: why didn't you flip the PSU? There's a fan grill meant for PSU intake, you know!


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Throw on the blue rings as well if you care to. It will look good with your gpu/mobo/ram


----------



## WojtasX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMissingPiece*
> 
> Nice job! It looks awesome! Quick question: why didn't you flip the PSU? There's a fan grill meant for PSU intake, you know!


Thank you. The project will eventually grow.








Is this is important? how to short term?
The initial phase was wondering how to arrange, compose and probably will not reverse it interfere with air circulation in the body.
I guess today I turn it, and fans of AF140 mount the top cover on the bottom to incur additional air inside.
It makes no sense to be at the top, the difference in temperature is + / - 2 C. The air noise is much bigger and a little tired.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Throw on the blue rings as well if you care to. It will look good with your gpu/mobo/ram


Good point I'll take it to yourself







change today


----------



## Downy

Hi all!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Nice rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you planning on cooling the GPU? You have enough rad to do it.


Yes, i'm planning that, and i'm planning too, cooling my RAM and change the motherboard blocks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the radiator up top? I'm guessing the radiator at the front is HL Black Ice GTS240 radiator?


Yes i have all the family, GTS120 on back, GTS240 on front, GTS360 on top.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WojtasX*
> 
> Hi..
> it's my setup..
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K OC 4.5GHz
> *CPU Cooler:* Corsair H110 Liquid CPU Cooler
> *Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H
> *Memory:* G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 2x8GB 1600MHz CL9
> *Storage:* [OS drive] SSD Samsung 840 PRO 256GB
> *Storage:* [DATA drive] Western Digital 1TB Caviar Black 7200 64MB SATAIII
> *Video Card:* Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 4GB DDR5 OC
> *Case:* Corsair Vengeance c70 Arctic White
> *Power Supply:* SeaSonic SS-860XP F3 80 PLUS Platinum Certified
> *Optical Drive:* Plextor PX-891S
> *Memory Card Reader:* Nzxt AC-APERTURE-M
> *Pocket HDD drive:* Thermaltake Max 5 Duo
> *Case Fans:* 3x Corsair Air Series AF120 Performance Edition
> *CPU Cooler Fans:* 4x Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition
> *Monitor:* Dell U2412M 24''
> *Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate (64-bit)
> *Keyboard:* Logitech G710+ Gaming Mechanical Keyboard
> *Mouse:* Logitech G700 Black Gaming Mouse
> *Speakers:* Logitech Z-5500 THX
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice rig you have there!







I agree with the PSU fan at the bottom because it look nicer, it will get fresh air from outside & it doesn't interfere with the air flow in the casing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Downy*
> 
> Yes i have all the family, GTS120 on rear, GTS240 on front, GTS360 on top.


GTS FTW. Haha.


----------



## Downy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> GTS FTW. Haha.


Just GTS recycling








http://www.nokytech.net/forum/threads/102814-1st-Le-premier-WaterCooling-de-Downy-1st


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Putting my c70 build to work with Metro: Last light. This game is beautiful guys. If you game, you need to get it.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Putting my c70 build to work with Metro: Last light. This game is beautiful guys. If you game, you need to get it.


Me gots it but can't play it until I get my rig back up and running...getting closer tho


----------



## Slaughtahouse

It's beautiful.


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> It's beautiful.


I cannot wait to play this game. It looks amazing.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Me gots it but can't play it until I get my rig back up and running...getting closer tho


I know how you feel. Mine is down waiting for my replacement Motherboard and I am having withdrawls.







I haven't purchased Metro yet but I will soon. Looks awesome.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

I got it off GMG

Only 37$ with a coupon. Not sure if its still applicable.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> It's beautiful.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1460533/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]


Looks amazing. Gotta get my build done ASAP
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I know how you feel. Mine is down waiting for my replacement Motherboard and I am having withdrawls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't purchased Metro yet but I will soon. Looks awesome.


No way man







what was wrong with yours? I had to RMA my 1st board straight out of the box, wouldn't POST. Tried flashing the BIOS and everything else I could think of. Sent me a brand new one and worked like a charm.


----------



## xNovax

*CPU*: Intel I7 3930K @ 3.20 GHz
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H80
*Motherboard:* Asus Rampage IV Extreme
*Memory:* G.Skill RipjawsZ 16 GB @ 1600 Mhz
*Boot Drive:* OCZ Agility 3 360 GB
*Storage Drive:* 2x Seagate Barracuda 3TB RAID 0
*Storage Drive (2):* Seagate Barracuda 1 TB
*Server Drive:* OCZ Agility 4 120GB
*Video Card:* 4x MSI HD 7970 @ 1025Mhz
*Case:* Corsair Vengeance C70 Arctic White
*Power Supply:* Enermax MAXREVO 1350 Watt PSU
*Optical Drive:* Asus DVD Drive
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate (64-bit)
*Keyboard:* Corsair K90
*Mouse:* Razer Death Adder


Spoiler: Pictures


----------



## SelimSnave

I ordered an extra side panel from Corsair. I wanted to paint the grey trim around the side panel. I needed an extra set in case I ****ed up lol. it just came in today and I already started painting! So far I just did the first coat. it already looks nice. I'm gonna add another coat and clean up in the sides.



Look at how creative I was screwing it on the cardboard! I thought that was smart, now the pieces won't flip around in the wind.



I went with the blue, just thought I'd show what brand and what kind.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> *CPU*: Intel I7 3930K @ 3.20 GHz
> *CPU Cooler:* Corsair H80
> *Motherboard:* Asus Rampage IV Extreme
> *Memory:* G.Skill RipjawsZ 16 GB @ 1600 Mhz
> *Boot Drive:* OCZ Agility 3 360 GB
> *Storage Drive:* 2x Seagate Barracuda 3TB RAID 0
> *Storage Drive (2):* Seagate Barracuda 1 TB
> *Server Drive:* OCZ Agility 4 120GB
> *Video Card:* 4x MSI HD 7970 @ 1025Mhz
> *Case:* Corsair Vengeance C70 Arctic White
> *Power Supply:* Enermax MAXREVO 1350 Watt PSU
> *Optical Drive:* Asus DVD Drive
> *Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate (64-bit)
> *Keyboard:* Corsair K90
> *Mouse:* Razer Death Adder
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pictures


That is a BEAST on steroids!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SelimSnave*
> 
> I ordered an extra side panel from Corsair. I wanted to paint the grey trim around the side panel. I needed an extra set in case I ****ed up lol. it just came in today and I already started painting! So far I just did the first coat. it already looks nice. I'm gonna add another coat and clean up in the sides.


Nice blue color. Just some tips on painting...nice even sweeps from one end to the other...spray right ---> release button! spray left <---- release button and repeat as needed. If you change directions, when it's dry you'll notice where you crisc-crossed as the paint will build up and have a different shade than the paint sprayed in the other direction. Takes a little practice. I find it best to paint the trim a piece at a time to prevent criss-crossing the ends at the corners of the other piece. Good luck and post your results


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Looks amazing. Gotta get my build done ASAP
> No way man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what was wrong with yours? I had to RMA my 1st board straight out of the box, wouldn't POST. Tried flashing the BIOS and everything else I could think of. Sent me a brand new one and worked like a charm.


The 1st and 2nd RAM slots ebded up being dead. It would say the RAM was there bet would not use it and said that the RAM was single channel. It said this with Samsung Woder RAM, G skill Trdent X and Team Vulcan that was free with the board. Only conclusion was the 1 and 2 were dead. I tried the slots with 1 stick and no post for 1 and 2. The only bummer is that I will be without my PC for more that 2 weeks.


----------



## kizwan

I just bought Acrylic window from local shop, pre-cut to the right size. I'm going to drill myself using drill bit for glass. Wish me luck because I will need it.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> The 1st and 2nd RAM slots ebded up being dead. It would say the RAM was there bet would not use it and said that the RAM was single channel. It said this with Samsung Woder RAM, G skill Trdent X and Team Vulcan that was free with the board. Only conclusion was the 1 and 2 were dead. I tried the slots with 1 stick and no post for 1 and 2. The only bummer is that I will be without my PC for more that 2 weeks.


Yea that sux. It took about 2 weeks for mine also. Once ASUS verified it defective, Newegg sent a new one. Where did you order from?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I just bought Acrylic window from local shop, pre-cut to the right size. I'm going to drill myself using drill bit for glass. Wish me luck because I will need it.


Take your time and drill slowly. you can do it


----------



## Buehlar

I found the perfect place to add a fill port in the top of the case. The Bitspower through-hole fitting I used requires a 25/32" (20mm) hole. The handel has a flange on the inside for the rivits so the hole needed to be drilled closer to the handle in order for the lock ring on the inside to fit flush.


----------



## Danger-Close

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> I found the perfect place to add a fill port in the top of the case. The Bitspower through-hole fitting I used requires a 25/32" (20mm) hole. The handel has a flange on the inside for the rivits so the hole needed to be drilled closer to the handle in order for the lock ring on the inside to fit flush.


Extremeeeeeeeeee lol I'm currently on a break now. Still waiting on for my parts to arrive. Can't wait for you to finish your build!


----------



## TheMissingPiece

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SelimSnave*
> 
> I ordered an extra side panel from Corsair. I wanted to paint the grey trim around the side panel. I needed an extra set in case I ****ed up lol. it just came in today and I already started painting! So far I just did the first coat. it already looks nice. I'm gonna add another coat and clean up in the sides.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> Look at how creative I was screwing it on the cardboard! I thought that was smart, now the pieces won't flip around in thewind.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went with the blue, just thought I'd show what brand and what kind.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


D: Why didn't I think of that! I still have some grey spots on my bezel, lol. I better fix that.


----------



## SelimSnave

About three coats later, it's finished. It's not perfect but it it's good enough.


----------



## TheMissingPiece

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SelimSnave*
> 
> About three coats later, it's finished. It's not perfect but it it's good enough.
> 
> PS, anyone want to buy the spare side panel I have?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hey, did you steal my side panel?










Good job man. Are you going to paint the front, too?


----------



## SelimSnave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMissingPiece*
> 
> Hey, did you steal my side panel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good job man. Are you going to paint the front, too?


Wow those are identical. Yours looks pretty sweet! I'm gonna paint to front, but I don't know where to start. How'd you do yours? I'm thinking painters tape around the whole front piece, and just doing it like that.


----------



## Buehlar

Finished my loop guys! Running a leak check then gonna flush it out and prep for coolant.
Any suggestions on what color I should use for the loop?


----------



## SelimSnave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Finished my loop guys! Running a leak check then gonna flush it out and prep for coolant.
> Any suggestions on what color I should use for the loop?


So you really like the color red, huh? lol


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Finished my loop guys! Running a leak check then gonna flush it out and prep for coolant.
> Any suggestions on what color I should use for the loop?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That look great. I like straight tubing. Nice work!







I think blue berry or navy blue or white would look nice.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SelimSnave*
> 
> So you really like the color red, huh? lol


What on earth gave you that idea?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> That look great. I like straight tubing. Nice work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think blue berry or navy blue or white would look nice.


Thanks!
I already have some Mayhems blue dye so think I'll go with it for now.
I'd love to try the pastel white in it


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> What on earth gave you that idea?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> I already have some Mayhems blue dye so think I'll go with it for now.
> I'd love to try the pastel white in it


I have no Idea where you got the idea for RED.







. Looks like you're about up and running Buelar. Right behind you Sir, Tracking says my ROG will be here tomorrow. RED and BLACK rules.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> What on earth gave you that idea?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> I already have some Mayhems blue dye so think I'll go with it for now.
> I'd love to try the pastel white in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no Idea where you got the idea for RED.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Looks like you're about up and running Buelar. Right behind you Sir, Tracking says my ROG will be here tomorrow. RED and BLACK rules.
Click to expand...

Why didn't you wait for the Haswell series? Or did you get an amazing deal on the CPU+mobo combo?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Why didn't you wait for the Haswell series? Or did you get an amazing deal on the CPU+mobo combo?


Had the AMD Chip, bought the ROG board a bit ago and it had bad RAM slots. Waiting for RMA.

Intel will be my next build. Haswell is in the near future.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Why didn't you wait for the Haswell series? Or did you get an amazing deal on the CPU+mobo combo?
> 
> 
> 
> Had the AMD Chip, bought the ROG board a bit ago and it had bad RAM slots. Waiting for RMA.
> 
> Intel will be my next build. Haswell is in the near future.
Click to expand...

Oh, how are you enjoying your AMD chip? Or do you want to switch to Intel?


----------



## gdubc

Has anyone gotten the sleeved corsair cables from the corsair website? I plan on sleeving my sons pc but wanted to get something for him to use while I do. They want 35 for the blue that would match his mb which seems like a good enough deal, but then they want to charge me 10 bucks shipping just to Colorado. So I just dont know if i want to spend the extra you know.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Oh, how are you enjoying your AMD chip? Or do you want to switch to Intel?


I like it so far. It won't be done until I upgrade to the 8350 and a better GPU. Then I will build an Intel machine. Just want to build both. It's all just fun for me so the building is the best part. Next build will be full watercooling to learn that too.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Oh, how are you enjoying your AMD chip? Or do you want to switch to Intel?
> 
> 
> 
> I like it so far. It won't be done until I upgrade to the 8350 and a better GPU. Then I will build an Intel machine. Just want to build both. It's all just fun for me so the building is the best part. Next build will be full watercooling to learn that too.
Click to expand...

Yea, I really want to do watercooling again, my first watercooling build was half-a**ed because I didn't want to spend too much money on watercooling. Now, I'm prepared to drop like $650 on a full watercooling build.


----------



## gdubc

Hey, Buehlar, I notice your ek blocks. Does the one on the motherboard block the mpci-e slot? Thats a two piece kit, right? For the mb I mean?


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I have no Idea where you got the idea for RED.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Looks like you're about up and running Buelar. Right behind you Sir, Tracking says my ROG will be here tomorrow. RED and BLACK rules.


That's great news! ASUS has been pretty painless with their RMA process from my experience. I had to RMA a keyboard dock for my transformer TF700t tablet earlier this year, once they receive and repair it they really rush it back to you.
How long was the turn-around? Did they repair it or send a new one?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Has anyone gotten the sleeved corsair cables from the corsair website? I plan on sleeving my sons pc but wanted to get something for him to use while I do. They want 35 for the blue that would match his mb which seems like a good enough deal, but then they want to charge me 10 bucks shipping just to Colorado. So I just dont know if i want to spend the extra you know.


I have the same cables in red but purchased them from performance pcs on sale for $35 + ~$10 shipping. Now they're $75







So yea I think it's a great deal and really nice cables.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Hey, Buehlar, I notice your ek blocks. Does the one on the motherboard block the mpci-e slot? Thats a two piece kit, right? For the mb I mean?


I currently don't have a mPCIe card to try but the combo card will fit without a card inserted. That little "triangle" piece on the edge of the block may give you some issues. Thanks for the tip, I never considered this as being a problem and was thinking of purchasing a mSATA in the future. What mPCI card do you have?


----------



## gdubc

I have been looking for one but dont have it yet. Being sataII I am not going to be picky. Just going to look for a bargain...put some games on it or something. Good to know the combo card at least fits though, thanks!


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> I have been looking for one but dont have it yet. Being sataII I am not going to be picky. Just going to look for a bargain...put some games on it or something. Good to know the combo card at least fits though, thanks!


Although not very cheap, the specifications of a crucial M4 256GB according to newegg is 2" long from tip of it's pins to the edge of the PCB. I'll see if I can get in there tomorrow and measure from the pin slot to the block and report back to ya.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=20-148-613%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20


----------



## gdubc

Thanks...you are awesome. Yeah though, msata drives are still kind of pricey. At least its under a dollar per gb.


----------



## Xenomorphical

Hello peeps









Ok i just joined the forum of overclock3d.net to post two builds i did, one including a C70.
I did some mods to the C70 build for a friend somebody at the just mentioned forum thought you guys might want to see.

As for now i'll just lik to the thread i made to save myself some time since i gotto be off in a minute.

So, if interested and wanting to see what i did go here: http://forum.overclock3d.net/showthread.php?t=53341#

Let me know what you think!

Greetings,

Xeno


----------



## kizwan

Custom window (Acrylic) installed yesterday. My window is 8mm thick (348mm x 328mm). I want 7mm but they don't have it. There is one issue with thick window which it will pressing the HDD tray when closing the side panel. Not really a big deal because the handle of the HDD trays will bend which allow the side panel to close properly. To prevent scratching the Acrylic window, I covered the surface using tape.

 
 

To drill the mounting holes, I use HSS drill bit; first using 4.5 HSS drill bit to drill the holes & then 5.5 and 6 HSS drill bits to enlarge the holes to correct diameter.


----------



## SolidSnakeUS

How much of a pain is it to clean the front fan filter? Is it easy to the take off the face? Also, is the quality really worth it (even if the 500R or CM Storm Trooper has the easier to access fan filters) for the price? I keep trying to get something other than the CM Storm Trooper but it's been a pain finding the right one lol.

Basically what I'm asking is, C70 vs 500R?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolidSnakeUS*
> 
> How much of a pain is it to clean the front fan filter? Is it easy to the take off the face? Also, is the quality really worth it (even if the 500R or CM Storm Trooper has the easier to access fan filters) for the price? I keep trying to get something other than the CM Storm Trooper but it's been a pain finding the right one lol.
> 
> Basically what I'm asking is, C70 vs 500R?


It is the easiest case with the exception of the RT I have to clean. So.

Also Idk anything about the 500R, but I know the C70 is durable as all sin, there's a reason its my server case.


----------



## TheMissingPiece

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SelimSnave*
> 
> Wow those are identical. Yours looks pretty sweet! I'm gonna paint to front, but I don't know where to start. How'd you do yours? I'm thinking painters tape around the whole front piece, and just doing it like that.


Yeah, I taped the front bezel to hell and back so that I could isolate the grey bezel properly. I used an x-acto knife to make sure the tape got around the curves properly. Are you going to do anything to the other side of your case? I'm thinking of painting a cool design in the middle of the panel.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Custom window (Acrylic) installed yesterday. My window is 8mm thick (348mm x 328mm). I want 7mm but they don't have it. There is one issue with thick window which it will pressing the HDD tray when closing the side panel. Not really a big deal because the handle of the HDD trays will bend which allow the side panel to close properly. To prevent scratching the Acrylic window, I covered the surface using tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To drill the mounting holes, I use HSS drill bit; first using 4.5 HSS drill bit to drill the holes & then 5.5 and 6 HSS drill bits to enlarge the holes to correct diameter.


Nice!

A huge difference compared to prior.

I'm loving the blue pipes. Change your fan rings to blue now


----------



## SolidSnakeUS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> It is the easiest case with the exception of the RT I have to clean. So.
> 
> Also Idk anything about the 500R, but I know the C70 is durable as all sin, there's a reason its my server case.


The RT? Sorry if that went right over my head lol.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Custom window (Acrylic) installed yesterday. My window is 8mm thick (348mm x 328mm). I want 7mm but they don't have it. There is one issue with thick window which it will pressing the HDD tray when closing the side panel. Not really a big deal because the handle of the HDD trays will bend which allow the side panel to close properly. To prevent scratching the Acrylic window, I covered the surface using tape.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To drill the mounting holes, I use HSS drill bit; first using 4.5 HSS drill bit to drill the holes & then 5.5 and 6 HSS drill bits to enlarge the holes to correct diameter.


very nice job kizwan


----------



## Devildog83

I got my mobo today and reassembled my rig. I made some slight mods while it was down like SP 120 performance PWM's for the H100i and i painted the radiator with the same ceramic paint I used on the GPU.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolidSnakeUS*
> 
> The RT? Sorry if that went right over my head lol.


Oh! RenderTank, case is about 3 feet tall and custom, with straight up holes for vents.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I got my mobo today and reassembled my rig. I made some slight mods while it was down like SP 120 performance PWM's for the H100i and i painted the radiator with the same ceramic paint I used on the GPU.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Great job on the paint it really pops out now. More red always gets a







from me








Can you get me some measurements on those tridents? Specifically from the ram slot to the highest point on the heat sink.
The vengence I have are very high profile and prevent me from turning my flow meter straight. Also I'm kinda jealous


----------



## SolidSnakeUS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Oh! RenderTank, case is about 3 feet tall and custom, with straight up holes for vents.


So worth every penny and the C70 is built like a tank?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Great job on the paint it really pops out now. More red always gets a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you get me some measurements on those tridents? Specifically from the ram slot to the highest point on the heat sink.
> The vengence I have are very high profile and prevent me from turning my flow meter straight. Also I'm kinda jealous


1 7/8 inches or 47.625 mm. They are very tall.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> 1 7/8 inches or 47.625 mm. They are very tall.


Thanks man, that just may work as it'll give me anothher 5mm. The vengeance is slightly taller at 52.5mm.
I'm still trying to justify the upgrade







Have you OCed those boys yet?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Thanks man, that just may work as it'll give me anothher 5mm. The vengeance is slightly taller at 52.5mm.
> I'm still trying to justify the upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you OCed those boys yet?


They are sitting at 1866. I had them at 2400 for a bit but windows did not like it. The FX chips can take 2400 but 2133 is about all most can get out of them. I got these because I know they will go as high as the chip will take and not even breath hard, plus they look awesome. With an 8350 comming soon and the right clocks I could be at 5 GHz and 2400 soon with this board. I don't need it but I could.









P.S. with my next build being Intel, most likely Haswell these will come in even handier there.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolidSnakeUS*
> 
> So worth every penny and the C70 is built like a tank?


I do not regret any money spent on that rig.


----------



## SolidSnakeUS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I do not regret any money spent on that rig.


I think the only thing I'm worried about is cleaning the filter. Mainly because my room can be a bit dusty (still not sure why, maybe it's because I have a small room with a lot of ****?). I know I still have 2 140mm and 2 120mm fans just lying around the house, so I should be good for fans.


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolidSnakeUS*
> 
> I think the only thing I'm worried about is cleaning the filter. Mainly because my room can be a bit dusty (still not sure why, maybe it's because I have a small room with a lot of ****?). I know I still have 2 140mm and 2 120mm fans just lying around the house, so I should be good for fans.


All you have to do is pop off the two side panels and then there are a set of 6 tabs you have to press to release the front bezel. After that there are 4 tabs holding the filter itself to the front grill. It takes far less than 5 minutes to change, so no, it doesn't take long and if you aren't super lazy then it's no big deal.


----------



## SolidSnakeUS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joostflux*
> 
> All you have to do is pop off the two side panels and then there are a set of 6 tabs you have to press to release the front bezel. After that there are 4 tabs holding the filter itself to the front grill. It takes far less than 5 minutes to change, so no, it doesn't take long and if you aren't super lazy then it's no big deal.


Kinda lazy yeah lol. But I guess I should be okay. I'll probably go to Microcenter to get the case so I don't have to deal with spending a ton of money sending something back to Newegg (like what I did with the Fractal Arc Midi R2).


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolidSnakeUS*
> 
> Kinda lazy yeah lol. But I guess I should be okay. I'll probably go to Microcenter to get the case so I don't have to deal with spending a ton of money sending something back to Newegg (like what I did with the Fractal Arc Midi R2).


It's a fantastic case and you won't regret getting it. Plenty of room to build in and as long as you aren't trying to fit 3 480 rads, there is actually decent room for custom water cooling inside the case. Not to mention with some slight modding you can fit even more! You also get that unique military look that is actually pretty hard to find with the current case line-up. So either way you look at, this is a solid mid-tower case.


----------



## SolidSnakeUS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joostflux*
> 
> It's a fantastic case and you won't regret getting it. Plenty of room to build in and as long as you aren't trying to fit 3 480 rads, there is actually decent room for custom water cooling inside the case. Not to mention with some slight modding you can fit even more! You also get that unique military look that is actually pretty hard to find with the current case line-up. So either way you look at, this is a solid mid-tower case.


I wish I had the money for some water cooling lol (or good water cooling at that).


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> A huge difference compared to prior.
> 
> I'm loving the blue pipes. Change your fan rings to blue now


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> very nice job kizwan


Awwww... thank you guys!







I can't get drill bit for glass, local hardware shop don't have one, so I just use drill bits I already have. It's little town here. Imagine cowboy town, minus the dirt road & horse.









P/S: It took me hours to get good picture, even then I'm still not satisfied. I spent a lot of time re-positioned the lighting.


----------



## xzantos

Would this case be able to fit a Gigabyte G1 Sniper E-ATX (12"x10.39") and still have room for 2 dual slot 7950's along with the 2 fans by the HDD cages?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzantos*
> 
> Would this case be able to fit a Gigabyte G1 Sniper E-ATX (12"x10.39") and still have room for 2 dual slot 7950's along with the 2 fans by the HDD cages?


Yes. The Rampage IV Extreme with 12 inch x 10.7 inch fit in this case without any problem. The Gigabyte with 12" x 10.39" should fit without any problem too. Regarding the 7950s, it depend on the length of the cooler but they should fit with plenty of space for fans by the HDD cages. Approximately you can fit 300mm length of cards there without hitting the fans.


----------



## anarch64

I've been following this thread for a while now (I've got green C70 sitting behind my desk, but waiting until Haswell to finish the build) - and it gave lots of ideas.

I have one question regarding Corsair fans - I've seen that most of you use Corsair AF as intake fans - isn't their performance affected by the air filters ? I like the look of Corsair fans - but not sure whether to go for AF/SP Quiet/Performance as the case fans - any advice ?
Thanks


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anarch64*
> 
> I've been following this thread for a while now (I've got green C70 sitting behind my desk, but waiting until Haswell to finish the build) - and it gave lots of ideas.
> 
> I have one question regarding Corsair fans - I've seen that most of you use Corsair AF as intake fans - isn't their performance affected by the air filters ? I like the look of Corsair fans - but not sure whether to go for AF/SP Quiet/Performance as the case fans - any advice ?
> Thanks


Well SP fans are designed for rads (better static pressure), so if you just want case air flow then the AF series is your best bet. Then it just comes down to if you want them to be ultra quiet or if some noise is okay. Obviously you won't have as much air flow with the quiet editions so you need to factor that in as well. Hope that helps.


----------



## anarch64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joostflux*
> 
> Well SP fans are designed for rads (better static pressure), so if you just want case air flow then the AF series is your best bet. Then it just comes down to if you want them to be ultra quiet or if some noise is okay. Obviously you won't have as much air flow with the quiet editions so you need to factor that in as well. Hope that helps.


That's true but corsair mentioned that if there is some restriction in the air flow SP should be used :
_For high restriction areas like hard drive cages or in other tight spaces where there's less air volume, check out our Air Series SP models of high static pressure fans_.
http://www.corsair.com/en/air-series-af120-performance-edition-high-airflow-120mm-fan.html

I'm just not sure whether the C70 filters block a lot of air.


----------



## braindrain

Unless your filters are full of dust, they don't really block air. They much better than the foam filters other companies use on their cases. Even if you don't clean the filters religiously you shouldn't have any airflow problems when using regular fans.


----------



## anarch64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindrain*
> 
> Unless your filters are full of dust, they don't really block air. They much better than the foam filters other companies use on their cases. Even if you don't clean the filters religiously you shouldn't have any airflow problems when using regular fans.


Thanks


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Just ordered my 3930k for $216...

ahh yea. I had to brag. Feels so good. If anyone works in a retail partnered with Intel, or a friend, check out the Intel summer deal. Took a few hours to do all the quizes but it was worth it to save over $300.

Should I go Sabertooth X79? I have ASRock now (extreme6 1155) but I know the Asus Suite software is pretty decent + it should accent the case quite well. Since it's all military/rugged style


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Just ordered my 3930k for $216...
> 
> ahh yea. I had to brag. Feels so good. If anyone works in a retail partnered with Intel, or a friend, check out the Intel summer deal. Took a few hours to do all the quizes but it was worth it to save over $300.
> 
> Should I got Sabertooth X79?


More details please, I want one


----------



## Slaughtahouse

http://www.overclock.net/t/1389378/intel-retail-edge-the-summer-deal-i7-3770k-starting-60-shipping-i7-3930k-starting-155-shipping-starting-may-15th

http://retailedge.intel.com/ww/asmo/home.aspx

Basically, get someone you know that works at one of those stores, to submit w/e credentials to verify your/themself. Once you do that, you have to do all these intel quizzes to rank up a bit. Then you get the chance to order a 3770k for 80$ or a 3930k for 180$. Only one order, deal is on for a few more weeks.

I jumped on it because I was going to grab a 3930k this summer anyways. I just saved so much money, I'm ecstatic


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Gonna order a gtx 780 too. I'm just not sure if or when the aftermarket coolers come out. I want to make sure I can order one before they're sold out.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Just ordered my 3930k for $216...
> 
> ahh yea. I had to brag. Feels so good. If anyone works in a retail partnered with Intel, or a friend, check out the Intel summer deal. Took a few hours to do all the quizes but it was worth it to save over $300.
> 
> Should I go Sabertooth X79? I have ASRock now (extreme6 1155) but I know the Asus Suite software is pretty decent + it should accent the case quite well. Since it's all military/rugged style


World is so unfair! LOL That is a good deal!


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> World is so unfair! LOL That is a good deal!


No sheet! lol
Wish I knew someone in the bizzness


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Just ordered my 3930k for $216...
> 
> ahh yea. I had to brag. Feels so good. If anyone works in a retail partnered with Intel, or a friend, check out the Intel summer deal. Took a few hours to do all the quizes but it was worth it to save over $300.
> 
> Should I go Sabertooth X79? I have ASRock now (extreme6 1155) but I know the Asus Suite software is pretty decent + it should accent the case quite well. Since it's all military/rugged style


Sabertooth FTW







I almost went with the z77 when I was deciding. but the x79 looks most awesome








Of course I'm a bit partial to ASUS


----------



## Danger-Close

asus imo is overpriced nowadays.... i would got for a UD7


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Sabertooth FTW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost went with the z77 when I was deciding. but the x79 looks most awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I'm a bit partial to ASUS


You've never RMA'd with em have you?


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> You've never RMA'd with em have you?


Yes I have, with excellent service.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danger-Close*
> 
> asus imo is overpriced nowadays.... i would got for a UD7


In this hobby everything is overpriced IMO


----------



## Xyrrath

I pushed myself into the C70 club aswell









Currently working on my future gaming rig wich i will finish once i know more about the haswell price range

I was able to grab the case with power supply and CPU cooler at a bargain (new)

Was bored so i decided to mess about till I can manage to get the other parts aswell



Chance is big that I will use sleeved extension cables once i know what colour my motherboard will be.

Currently I am using a Coolermaster Elite 370 (Cable managment hell)


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrrath*
> 
> I pushed myself into the C70 club aswell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently working on my future gaming rig wich i will finish once i know more about the haswell price range
> 
> I was able to grab the case with power supply and CPU cooler at a bargain (new)
> 
> Was bored so i decided to mess about till I can manage to get the other parts aswell
> 
> 
> 
> Chance is big that I will use sleeved extension cables once i know what colour my motherboard will be.
> 
> Currently I am using a Coolermaster Elite 370 (Cable managment hell)


Good luck, welcome to ze club. What cpu cooler is that? It looks boss.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danger-Close*
> 
> asus imo is overpriced nowadays.... i would got for a UD7


They don't have an x79 version anymore and it only had 4 dimm slots. I do agree about Asus being overpriced. That's why I went asrock initially. Same features and it was about 100$ less the saber on z77 but the x79 pricing isn't too bad considering my options.

The Z77 UP7 that just came out is awesome though.


----------



## Xyrrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Good luck, welcome to ze club. What cpu cooler is that? It looks boss.


In the old build its the scythe mugen 2


----------



## Danger-Close

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Good luck, welcome to ze club. What cpu cooler is that? It looks boss.
> They don't have an x79 version anymore and it only had 4 dimm slots. I do agree about Asus being overpriced. That's why I went asrock initially. Same features and it was about 100$ less the saber on z77 but the x79 pricing isn't too bad considering my options.
> 
> The Z77 UP7 that just came out is awesome though.


how about the ud5?


----------



## gdubc

The up7 is $400 on newegg...are you sure its not asus? :-$ Cant say i would spend 400 on a z77 board, the formula v was pushing it for me, and I got a good deal on it. (229 @ microcenter when I got my 3770k). If I was going to spend that much I would have to go for a 2011 socket.


----------



## gdubc

Double post


----------



## gdubc

Doh! Not again!


----------



## SalmonTaco

I'm about to head out to get some color matched army green paint for my optical drive.

Might take a look at the acrylic panels too.


----------



## Xyrrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalmonTaco*
> 
> I'm about to head out to get some color matched army green paint for my optical drive.
> 
> Might take a look at the acrylic panels too.


Are you willing to take step by step pictures or something in that fashion? I really want to change the collor of my drive aswell to fit with the case.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalmonTaco*
> 
> I'm about to head out to get some color matched army green paint for my optical drive.
> 
> Might take a look at the acrylic panels too.


Just pop of the front of the drive and use sticky tape to attach a drive bay cover to it. No point painting it






If you do find a good matching paint, let me know.


----------



## Xyrrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Just pop of the front of the drive and use sticky tape to attach a drive bay cover to it. No point painting it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you do find a good matching paint, let me know.


oh nice







gonna see if i can find an old dvd drive to test this on


----------



## SalmonTaco

The paint was the easy part.

Now I'm trying not to destroy my DVD drive getting the faceplate off.


----------



## Xyrrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalmonTaco*
> 
> The paint was the easy part.
> 
> Now I'm trying not to destroy my DVD drive getting the faceplate off.


just did that myself.

Most faceplates only come off when the drive is open


----------



## SalmonTaco

Just got it apart. Tray bezel first, then faceplate. My ASUS drive had 2 tiny tabs above the DVD tray that I thought were going to break, but they didn't. Woot!


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Woot Woot!

Peeps, when I make the transition to the 3930k, should I sell my Xigmatek Dark Knight cooler and get a Corsair h100i or another closed loop system? I figure that when I OC it, it will be pushing out mad heat, and I don't think my xiggy can comfortably do that.

What about the H220?


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Woot Woot!
> 
> Peeps, when I make the transition to the 3930k, should I sell my Xigmatek Dark Knight cooler and get a Corsair h100i or another closed loop system? I figure that when I OC it, it will be pushing out mad heat, and I don't think my xiggy can comfortably do that.
> 
> What about the H220?


If you like lots of noisy fans then air cooling is certainly doable but you need tons of air pushing through your case. I think you'll be very pleased with the performance that a h100i will give you.
Have you decided on a MB yet?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Well I already have tons of fans. The only thing that is noisy is my 660ti shroud cooler. But im going to get a 780 in a few weeks, ill find a quiet one. I'm just gonna go for the sabertooth x79.

And from the time I posted that comment above, I decided on the H220. Since it performs better then the H100i, its quieter, and it can be disassembled to be used in a proper W/C system. The only problem is that im a sucker for Corsair and I love the look of the pump on the H100i... lol pathetic I know but the H220 from what I can tell is the best Closed Loop system out there.


----------



## Buehlar

If you're planning on cooling the GPU later on. You may want to consider getting a custom kit, something like EK or raystorm offers. Not much more expensive and will offer a bit more headroom for upgrading later on.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

I'll be doing it all custom in the future. That won't be any time soon though. I'm not even a big fan of closed loop systems (air ftw) but this seems like a great offering. Too bad they're always out of stock. Might not end up getting it if I can't get it together with my board.

I'll keep updating here as my build goes on. Any other suggestions you have before I transition to 2011?


----------



## Buehlar

Just hurry it up cause we wanna see!


----------



## Slaughtahouse

LOL

will do. I love to virtual brag. 3930k should be on the way. It's tied to my friends email so im not sure about tracking at the moment. When that arrives, I'll order the Asus board. I might order the 780 next week too. We'll see.

Waiting for my other friend to start working this summer so he can afford to buy my cpu/mobo and now cpu cooler.


----------



## 5150 Joker

Anyone else have the cable retention brackets snap like toothpicks? Mine did and they barely had any tension.

Sent from my GT-N7000


----------



## Buehlar

No, but I did find that they won't easily click into place unless you squeeze the release release tab. Maybe you put just a little too much force?


----------



## Buehlar

Very nice job sebar! and without any heat shrink gets a huge


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Are you willing to do more? I don't think I can order the Corsair ones off their website. Doesn't seem that they ship to Canada unless im mistaken. Let me check now just to make sure.

Edit. Seems they do. I'm not sure if I should just buy the white ones, or get make olive drab ones. But at this point, I don't feel comfortable making my own due to that user saying he shorted out his card.


----------



## Buehlar

Wow! They aught to just give these away. Especially after what I've spent with them. I'd be happy to stick it on my system and advertise for them but I'm SURELY not paying them to do it! LOL
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=60_443&products_id=25624


----------



## Devildog83

I feel like such a fool. I got my new CHVFZ and it wasn't the board that was the issue. I had a bent cpu pin once and straightened it out, it worked fine before but I think it is the cause of the RAM issues. I guess it's a good excuse to get the FX 8350.


----------



## Buehlar

Glad you finally got it sorted. They're currently $194.55 @ Amazon


----------



## Slaughtahouse

What issues have you been having?

It's possible that is the cause but it's not guaranteed.


----------



## Buehlar

If I remember correctly I think he said one pair of RAM slots were dead or weren't reporting correctly


----------



## Devildog83

Yes slot 1 and 2. I tried different RAM and each slot by itself and thought for sure it was the mobo. Even the shop thought it was but we never tried a different chip. I am going to take the Phenom out of my wifes PC and try using it to make sure.


----------



## Devildog83

OK, I stuck my wifes Phenom Quad core in my rig and presto !! Slots 1 and 2 work and in dual channel. I did a little more straightening of the bent pin on my chip and reinstalled it and BUMMER, single channel and only slots 3 and 4 again. '

I was going to get the FX 8350 anyhow but now this chip is unsaleable so I will not be able to recover any of the cost of the new one. The other benefit to having this happen is I have learned a lot from it.


----------



## Buehlar

Well I just learned something of value too. Thanks for sharing your findings, just sorry it had to be at your expense.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Well I just learned something of value too. Thanks for sharing your findings, just sorry it had to be at your expense.


So is my wife.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Ahahahaha


----------



## Devildog83

Please don't laugh at me -


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> So is my wife.


best not ruin her chip too! lol


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> best not ruin her chip too! lol


No, hers is back in her rig and working fine.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Lets say I dont want to do the corsair h100i or H220.

What about the xspc 240 kit? What do I get and how much is it? Does it have everything I need for the cpu? Do I need anything else if I want to add a gpu block in the future?


----------



## sebar

XSPC 240 kit would be perfect for a CPU loop. I have looked into the kits and they come with everything you need. To add a gpu in the future you would just need a GPU waterblock, two more barbs, some more tubing and another 240 rad.


----------



## Buehlar

I started with this:
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16893/ex-wat-221/XSPC_Raystorm_750_RX240_Extreme_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_New_Rev_4_Pump_Included_w_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g30c321s1310&id=7IHp78bK
You'd just need another rad and fittings if you wanted to add a GPU later
Any more water blocks than that and you'll most likely need a better pump.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

So it basically has everything I need from the get go for cpu?

Hoses, pumps, rad, reservoir, fittings etc

First time doing w/c. Just wanna get it right


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> So it basically has everything I need from the get go for cpu?
> 
> Hoses, pumps, rad, reservoir, fittings etc
> 
> First time doing w/c. Just wanna get it right


Yes sir, depending on where you plan on mounting the rad, you may want to go with the kit version RS240 for the top as it's a lower profile rad. The RX240 kit for the bottom as it's has a taller profile
I have the RS240 up top and the RX240 on the bottom.
This page has their whole kit line-up
http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g30/c321/s1310/list/p1/Liquid_Cooling-Water_Cooling_Kits_-_Brands-XSPC_Water_Cooling_Kits-Page1.html


----------



## sebar

If possible get the EX240 kit. The EX rads perform better then the RS rads and still maintain the thin profile. The C70 can easily fit an EX240 in the roof and an RX240 on the bottom. With some minor mods you can even get an EX360 in the roof.

Your best bet would be this kit. http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16070/ex-wat-210/XSPC_Raystorm_EX240_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_w_D5_Variant_Pump_Included_and_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g30c321s1310&id=REuYhJbf
it comes with the D5 vario pump, dual bay res, Raystorm CPU block, compression fittings, tube, and an ex240 rad. The only other thing you will need is fluid. I suggest running distilled water and some sort of additive or a silver kill coil to keep any funk from growing in your loop.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> So it basically has everything I need from the get go for cpu?
> 
> Hoses, pumps, rad, reservoir, fittings etc
> 
> First time doing w/c. Just wanna get it right


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> If possible get the EX240 kit. The EX rads perform better then the RS rads and still maintain the thin profile. The C70 can easily fit an EX240 in the roof and an RX240 on the bottom. With some minor mods you can even get an EX360 in the roof.
> 
> Your best bet would be this kit. http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16070/ex-wat-210/XSPC_Raystorm_EX240_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_w_D5_Variant_Pump_Included_and_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g30c321s1310&id=REuYhJbf
> it comes with the D5 vario pump, dual bay res, Raystorm CPU block, compression fittings, tube, and an ex240 rad. The only other thing you will need is fluid. I suggest running distilled water and some sort of additive or a silver kill coil to keep any funk from growing in your loop.


^^ I started with this kit too, then I slowly get GPU water block, additional compression fittings, 360mm rad & changed to better tube.

@Slaughtahouse, the parts that come with the kit are very good quality except the tube. The included tube is just regular/cheap PVC tube which will cloud very fast & it also have plasticizer issue. I recommend change to better tube such as XSPC High Flex/FLX tube or Primochill Advanced LRT tube (to name a few).


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> If possible get the EX240 kit. The EX rads perform better then the RS rads and still maintain the thin profile. The C70 can easily fit an EX240 in the roof and an RX240 on the bottom. With some minor mods you can even get an EX360 in the roof.
> 
> Your best bet would be this kit. http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16070/ex-wat-210/XSPC_Raystorm_EX240_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_w_D5_Variant_Pump_Included_and_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g30c321s1310&id=REuYhJbf
> it comes with the D5 vario pump, dual bay res, Raystorm CPU block, compression fittings, tube, and an ex240 rad. The only other thing you will need is fluid. I suggest running distilled water and some sort of additive or a silver kill coil to keep any funk from growing in your loop.


I totally agree sebar if you're not working within a budget and are undecided on how far you will extend your loop in the future, then go ahead and get a kit with a better pump and you'll have plenty of headroom with the D5 to add a 2nd GPU, MB block, and a boat load of 90 degree fittings if you wish.. etc because once you go H2O you're pretty much hooked...trust me! lol








Wish they had the RX kits when I got mine.


----------



## sebar

The D5 would be a great investment. I am starting to wish I had gotten one instead of a DDC pump.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

What about copper?

Could I just go to a hardware store and buy 5/8's or what ever the spec is and use that?


----------



## sebar

I am not sure what you mean...

I just remembered that DAZMODE has some excellent XSPC kits. He gives you lots of options and replaces the stock tubing with a higher quality tubing. http://www.dazmode.com/store/category/dazmode_raystorm_custom/


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> What about copper?
> 
> Could I just go to a hardware store and buy 5/8's or what ever the spec is and use that?


Do you means copper tubing? If you can find fittings for 5/8" tube then go ahead. Example of fittings that people usually use for copper tube is Bitspower BP-WTP-C47 Multi-Link Adapter which is for 12mm OD copper tube.


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> What about copper?
> 
> Could I just go to a hardware store and buy 5/8's or what ever the spec is and use that?


If you are thinking about going copper tubing check this thread out. It has all the info you'll need and more.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Yes, copper tubing is what I was referring too

Also...

wut

the

beep

http://www.dazmode.com/store/product/kit_option_step_four_dual_radiator_ex240_/

Does it say 99 cents for anyone else?


----------



## anarch64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Just pop of the front of the drive and use sticky tape to attach a drive bay cover to it. No point painting it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you do find a good matching paint, let me know.


Try Humbrol No. 155 Spray Paint


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anarch64*
> 
> Try Humbrol No. 155 Spray Paint


How did it turn out?


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Yes, copper tubing is what I was referring too
> 
> Also...
> 
> wut
> 
> the
> 
> beep
> 
> http://www.dazmode.com/store/product/kit_option_step_four_dual_radiator_ex240_/
> 
> Does it say 99 cents for anyone else?


Yea but it's only an option as a kit.
From the website:
Quote:


> ATTENTION: This is not stand alone radiator, but an option of the Custom Raystorm kit. Orders containing this option as if it is a stand alone radiator will be rejected.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Ah I see.


----------



## SalmonTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anarch64*
> 
> Try Humbrol No. 155 Spray Paint


Interesting. I like the spray can aspect.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> How did it turn out?


I took a drive bay cover to my local home improvement store - they scanned it and custom mixed me a test jar (8oz.) of matching paint. It looks pretty sweet so far - I'm almost done and will post some pics when I get everything put back together.


----------



## Str8Klownin

My first time water-cooling.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Which 780 should I buy? EVGA ones are sold out atm


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Str8Klownin*
> 
> My first time water-cooling.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking good








What's your specs and temps?
CPU ?
RAM ?
GPU ?

Before and after temps on your RAM? Would like to know if cooling the RAM was worthwhile.


----------



## Str8Klownin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Looking good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your specs and temps?
> CPU ?
> RAM ?
> GPU ?
> 
> Before and after temps on your RAM? Would like to know if cooling the RAM was worthwhile.


No temps yet. Still testing for leaks.
2700k
Gigabyte OC GTX 670
G-skill 16GB (can't remember if they're 18 or 21)
I really didn't need to cool the ram and from what I've seen, there really isn't much improvement. Just thought the block was cool and cheaper than some high end ram blocks









I'm just looking for moderate over clocking. Maybe 4.8? Is 5 reasonable for a watercooled, everyday driver?


----------



## sebar

Beautiful build Str8Klownin.


----------



## Str8Klownin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> Beautiful build Str8Klownin.


Thank you. I really appreciate that. I've seem some of c70s around here and they're pretty amazing. I'm currently talking to performance pcs trying to get them to make an entirely clear side panel. Saw someone do it on their 600t and It was sweet.


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Str8Klownin*
> 
> Thank you. I really appreciate that. I've seem some of c70s around here and they're pretty amazing. I'm currently talking to performance pcs trying to get them to make an entirely clear side panel. Saw someone do it on their 600t and It was sweet.


The 600T window that MNPCTECH did? That would be amazing.

In the meantime I still have some clear acrylic window panels available for immediate shipping.


----------



## Str8Klownin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> The 600T window that MNPCTECH did? That would be amazing.
> 
> In the meantime I still have some clear acrylic window panels available for immediate shipping.


Hmmm... How much? The only problem I'm really having is that there's not really anything "happening" in this build. You can't see the water, no visible tank. And that's what I wanted. Very stealthy and quiet. Maybe if I can find the right lighting. Something soft to glow from the bottom or behind and not too harsh and bright...


----------



## gdubc

Sebar's window is a quick easy fix. I got one and the case looks so much better now. Thanks by the way, Sebar.


----------



## gdubc

As for lighting the nzxt hue i put in the c70 also and you adjust the brightness, change colors etc. and they are pretty affordable.


----------



## Str8Klownin

Il
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> As for lighting the nzxt hue i put in the c70 also and you adjust the brightness, change colors etc. and they are pretty affordable.


Ill look into it. I wish this case had just one more bay so I can put a fan controller.

Speaking of nzxt, they have a pretty sweet silent case comin out this summer. Thought about waiting for it but the c70 had better radiator options. The case does look good though.

Edit - just saw the HUE. No more bays for it


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Str8Klownin*
> 
> No temps yet. Still testing for leaks.
> 2700k
> Gigabyte OC GTX 670
> G-skill 16GB (can't remember if they're 18 or 21)
> I really didn't need to cool the ram and from what I've seen, there really isn't much improvement. Just thought the block was cool and cheaper than some high end ram blocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just looking for moderate over clocking. Maybe 4.8? Is 5 reasonable for a watercooled, everyday driver?


yea +1 for the cool factor trumping performance ratio, I likes the bling-bling








"If" you're capable of getting up to 5 (highly unlikly to be very stable) I wouldn't recommend it for 24/7 use. 4.5~4.7 is a more suitable everyday range IMO


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Str8Klownin*
> 
> My first time water-cooling.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's so clean. Awesome. Does the push and pull make a big difference with the rads?


----------



## Str8Klownin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> That's so clean. Awesome. Does the push and pull make a big difference with the rads?


No clue honestly. Since I chose a thinner radiator I figured I might as well use more fans since I have the space now. And since I used more fans, I went with 8 sp120 and 3 af120, all quiet editions. All 11 are quieter than the xspc 750. Pretty impressed. I won't be able to give temps till Saturday. Busy all day tomorrow.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Alright, sounds good.


----------



## blizzard232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrrath*
> 
> In the old build its the scythe mugen 2


It looks gr8, especially that CPU cooler.


----------



## Pulsehammer

Great-looking box, Klown! I'm curious -- did you build a stand for your C70 so the bottom-mounted rad has plenty of space to breathe? Or are you just relying on the stock case-foot clearance?

The more I see sleeved cables, the more I want to get them for my AX850. So many of my cables are stretched to their limit, though. I think my Gigabyte board may not have quite the optimal spacing as some of the more common boards here have.


----------



## Danger-Close

modded 1 of the cage to stand vertically and hide cables. Will remove top cage once my monsta and GPU water block arrives.


----------



## Str8Klownin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pulsehammer*
> 
> Great-looking box, Klown! I'm curious -- did you build a stand for your C70 so the bottom-mounted rad has plenty of space to breathe? Or are you just relying on the stock case-foot clearance?


I original though I was missing the feet in the packaging when I got it. Didn't realize this was it. I think it should be fine depending on where I put it. It's obviously not going to be on the floor (I have a shiba inu shedding right now). Ill find a nice height table for it but everything looks good so far.

My non modular power supply is what's killing me right now. The back is a mess!


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danger-Close*
> 
> 
> 
> modded 1 of the cage to stand vertically and hide cables. Will remove top cage once my monsta and GPU water block arrives.


Nice build, what is that motherboard you are using? I really like the Yellow/Black accents on the fans and PSU.


----------



## Danger-Close

Gonna make a custom shroud once my ek universal bridge edition water block arrive. With mounting for a 80x15 fan.


----------



## Danger-Close

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> Nice build, what is that motherboard you are using? I really like the Yellow/Black accents on the fans and PSU.


Using Seasonic M12II 750w... semi modular


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danger-Close*
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna make a custom shroud once my ek universal bridge edition water block arrive. With mounting for a 80x15 fan.


That shroud will look nice.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danger-Close*
> 
> Using Seasonic M12II 750w... semi modular


And the motherboard...

I cannot wait to wee this with the GPU waterblock and the 2nd Rad.


----------



## Danger-Close

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> That shroud will look nice.
> And the motherboard...
> 
> I cannot wait to wee this with the GPU waterblock and the 2nd Rad.


thanks... hahah i missed out about the mobo.... thought you were asking about the PSU.

Motherboard is MSI Z77A G45 Gaming Edition....

http://www.msi.com/product/mb/Z77A-G45-GAMING.html


----------



## sebar

Nice, it looks great. How do you like it so far?


----------



## Danger-Close

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> Nice, it looks great. How do you like it so far?


Doing fine for gaming. But the 6phase power is stopping me from going higher than 4.8 that's by using the multiplier...


----------



## sebar

4.8 is still a pretty decent overclock. I would not be to upset with those results.


----------



## Xyrrath

Just finished ordering my last parts didnt go with haswell because wouldnt be worth the extra cost on the new motherboards at launch seeing everything will be infalted as hell anyway

*CPU:* Intel® i7 3770k
*Motherboard:* MSI Z77a GD-65 Gaming
*Cooling:* Corsair H100i
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 1600 16gb (4 x 4GB)
*Graphics Card:* EVGA GTX 780
*PSU:* Corsair TX650
*Case:* Corsair Vengeance C70 Militairy Green (obviously)

Graphics card will be a bit delayed because I dont want it to be delivered with postal services (scared it gets destroyed) so I have to pick it up later next week myself.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Str8Klownin*
> 
> My first time water-cooling.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I saw your rig at Sabertooth Z77 thread. Look clean & nicely done! I like the black & white theme








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danger-Close*
> 
> 
> 
> modded 1 of the cage to stand vertically and hide cables. Will remove top cage once my monsta and GPU water block arrives.


I like what you did to the fan grill & also the yellow ring on the fans. If you can put another one at the back, it would be perfect.


----------



## Danger-Close

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrrath*
> 
> Just finished ordering my last parts didnt go with haswell because wouldnt be worth the extra cost on the new motherboards at launch seeing everything will be infalted as hell anyway
> 
> *CPU:* Intel® i7 3770k
> *Motherboard:* MSI Z77a GD-65 Gaming
> *Cooling:* Corsair H100i
> *Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 1600 16gb (4 x 4GB)
> *Graphics Card:* EVGA GTX 780
> *PSU:* Corsair TX650
> *Case:* Corsair Vengeance C70 Militairy Green (obviously)
> 
> Graphics card will be a bit delayed because I dont want it to be delivered with postal services (scared it gets destroyed) so I have to pick it up later next week myself.


you will love the game performance on the gd65 gaming edition!


----------



## Danger-Close

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I saw your rig at Sabertooth Z77 thread. Look clean & nicely done! I like the black & white theme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like what you did to the fan grill & also the yellow ring on the fans. If you can put another one at the back, it would be perfect.


Thanks. I do have 1 sitting in the drawer now. Lazy to do the swap as my rads water block and fittings will be arriving this week. Gonna do everything in 1 shot.


----------



## Xyrrath

Still wondering what kind of color i want as my sleeved extension cables to hide the psu cables

I think Black will be best but also thinking about red but that might be over kill


----------



## frankietown

how do we maximize and improve the airflow of the case so when I use an SLI setup that isnt a blower style, it wont be hot?


----------



## Danger-Close

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankietown*
> 
> how do we maximize and improve the airflow of the case so when I use an SLI setup that isnt a blower style, it wont be hot?


I make sure i have a positive airflow rather than a negative airflow...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrrath*
> 
> Still wondering what kind of color i want as my sleeved extension cables to hide the psu cables
> 
> I think Black will be best but also thinking about red but that might be over kill


black!


----------



## frankietown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danger-Close*
> 
> I make sure i have a positive airflow rather than a negative airflow...
> black!


any tips on how to do that? ^_^

i got 1 exhaust back, 2 exhaust top (with h100), 2 side fans intake towards video cards, 2 intake front, and 2 intake in the cage of hdds.


----------



## Xyrrath

Thats enough for positive


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankietown*
> 
> how do we maximize and improve the airflow of the case so when I use an SLI setup that is not a blower style, it wont be hot?


Airflow will not be a problem in this case. There are plenty of fan locations to get lots of air into the case.

I am a little slow. Your set up you described is pretty good.


----------



## Xyrrath

Ordered Black sleeved cables







had to get them from Germany tho


----------



## Danger-Close

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrrath*
> 
> Ordered Black sleeved cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had to get them from Germany tho


MDPC-x ? i did the same thing! hahahhah their quality is good!


----------



## Xyrrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danger-Close*
> 
> MDPC-x ? i did the same thing! hahahhah their quality is good!


Nah, http://www.caseking.de


----------



## Danger-Close

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Grafikkarten/KFA2/KFA2-GeForce-GTX-680-LTD-OC-V4-2048-MB-DDR5-PCIe-30-DP-mHDMI::21401.html

omg this look awesome


----------



## Xyrrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danger-Close*
> 
> http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Grafikkarten/KFA2/KFA2-GeForce-GTX-680-LTD-OC-V4-2048-MB-DDR5-PCIe-30-DP-mHDMI::21401.html
> 
> omg this look awesome


Yeah they got some amazing stuff over there


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Is there a proper way to calculate air pressure inside of your case without pointing out the obvious (more intakes then exhaust)?

Cause right now, I'm assuming I have a negative pressure going on but I'd would like to know the details.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Is there a proper way to calculate air pressure inside of your case without pointing out the obvious (more intakes then exhaust)?
> 
> Cause right now, I'm assuming I have a negative pressure going on but I'd would like to know the details.


With the case closed up and running, try taking a feather from a pillow or something really sensitive to wind and hold it over your PCI slot vent holes and every other crack and hole that doesn't have an a fan pulling or pushing air through it. Depending on which way the feather moves will determine the pressure. Adjust your fans as needed.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Ok thanks.


----------



## Xyrrath

Just got my package. Man these corsair mem sticks feel really cold to the touch I like that


----------



## Xyrrath

Is the backplate of the H100i supposed to be a bit shakey if the sink isnt mounted?


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrrath*
> 
> Is the backplate of the H100i supposed to be a bit shakey if the sink isnt mounted?


I ave never mounted an H100i but I would guess that what you actually secure the unit to the back plate it will tighten up firm. Did the back plate come with any double sided tape to secure it to the back of the motherboard? If not that is a good way to keep the back plate in place.


----------



## Xyrrath

Well i can say its not supposed to happen if i look at my current cpu temps...

37 - 22 - 17 - 25 on idle

Will rip it off put a stockcooler on it till tommorow. Then buy some new paste tommorow to give it another go...


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrrath*
> 
> Well i can say its not supposed to happen if i look at my current cpu temps...
> 
> 37 - 22 - 17 - 25 on idle
> 
> Will rip it off put a stockcooler on it till tommorow. Then buy some new paste tommorow to give it another go...


Check this thread - It turns out that this is a problem with Corsair and the solution is really simple. I just used 4 fan grommets as washers and that snugged it right up. Check that article if you need more detail.


----------



## Xyrrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joostflux*
> 
> Check this thread - It turns out that this is a problem with Corsair and the solution is really simple. I just used 4 fan grommets as washers and that snugged it right up. Check that article if you need more detail.


Sadly the h100i isnt the problem

CPU is dead its doing this with stock cooler aswell


----------



## joostflux

How does it do under load? Idle temps normally aren't very accurate.


----------



## Danger-Close

i'm ranging from 36-41 on idle...... my ambient here is kinda high.... 29-34....

gaming below 60 degrees
benchmarking with prime max 73

All these are on 4.5ghz/1.2v with custom looping though


----------



## Xyrrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joostflux*
> 
> How does it do under load? Idle temps normally aren't very accurate.


Thanks for saying that

With a blend test its 80 - 82 - 79 - 80 how is it possible that there is such a high temp difference on idle?

Guess i will buy some new paste tommorow and check the h100i again under load


----------



## Slaughtahouse

You could try this


----------



## Xyrrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> You could try this


Underload the temps are the same yet when its idling temp differences are insane o.0


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Exactly. Thats why I think you should do it. The heat is greater at a higher load so my guess is that its going to be evenly spread. Compared to it being cooler, thats when the improper thermal spreading job will show inconsistent temperatures. That's my theory


----------



## Xyrrath

Gonna test temps again tommorow if still same i might contact my store seeing if i can replace the chip. Really dont want to mess with the die on a chip that is 1 day old and has warrenty


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Oh, well yea in that case, just call the store.


----------



## Str8Klownin

Still new to over clocking so i need to know if this is good or not.

i7 2700k @4.8Ghz
CPU Block - EK Supreme LTX
Tygon Tubing
Ice Dragon coolant

So far running Blend for about a half hour its peaking at 76 degrees. Does that sound about right for almost a 1Ghz over clock? Or can i do better somewhere?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Str8Klownin*
> 
> Still new to over clocking so i need to know if this is good or not.
> 
> i7 2700k @4.8Ghz
> CPU Block - EK Supreme LTX
> Tygon Tubing
> Ice Dragon coolant
> 
> So far running Blend for about a half hour its peaking at 76 degrees. Does that sound about right for almost a 1Ghz over clock? Or can i do better somewhere?


76C sound reasonable for 4.8GHz. What is your ambient temp?


----------



## MusicMelody

Okay, got my case, just curious, is there anything in particular I should look for? Like are there any common defective areas that are obvious? dents, bends, etc? I have looked it over and it appears to be good.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

One user had his power button sideways. That's about it lol

For the water cooling, can I sub out the default water block for the cpu (ex240 kit) for the copper one?

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14845/ex-blc-1039/XSPC_RayStorm_High_Performance_Acetal_CPU_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_Special_Edition_Copper_Intel_Sockets_LGA_1155_1156_1366_2011.html?tl=g30c85s139

Everything else in the default kit is fine, but I rather have that copper block. Is such a thing possible?


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicMelody*
> 
> Okay, got my case, just curious, is there anything in particular I should look for? Like are there any common defective areas that are obvious? dents, bends, etc? I have looked it over and it appears to be good.


When I got mine, one of the tabs for the front panel was bent over and not sliding into the slot properly. Easy fix.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicMelody*
> 
> Okay, got my case, just curious, is there anything in particular I should look for? Like are there any common defective areas that are obvious? dents, bends, etc? I have looked it over and it appears to be good.


The window comes with grills, many people don't like that.


----------



## thekamikazepr

Guys, I currently own this case and love it was working perfect but upgraded from gtx 560 to a gtx 680 so theres a bit more heating going on.

Since the 680 was a reference I hooked it up to a Corsair h60 with Dwoods bracket.

even know the temp as per HWmonitor does not go up over 60 the air comming out of the RAD on top is very hot so theres some concern (i would estimate over 75 degrees)

Now I have 2 120mm rads a h60 and a h50 or a h60/h70 not sure either way its two 120mm .

Im not sure on whats the perfect setup for it for improving airflow and this issue. I know the one I currently have is not the best.

I have

2 enermax case fans (silent with blue leds)
7 corsair case fans
1 silent corsair fan (on h70v2)

Current set up

2 enermax intake in front of case then the two case fans in the drive bays (default location).
1 case on top side panel (intake)
1 h70 on rear ( its filter|case|fan|rad| (exhaust)
1 h60 ontop back case|fan|rad (exhaust)
1 fan on fron top (exhaust)

Should I

1) Place both rads on top exhaust and everything else intake ( including back fan)
2) Put intake in bottom, change the the enermax location to side and have the 4 front as corsair
3) Put radiator in bottom with air going in
4) put rad in bototm air going out
5) all your ideas are crazy try these intead_________....


----------



## MusicMelody

Alright thanks guys, pictures later this week. I hate that I have to wait ANOTHER week for my components.....newegg saddens me with their separate warehouses that are not magically next to my house.


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thekamikazepr*
> 
> Guys, I currently own this case and love it was working perfect but upgraded from gtx 560 to a gtx 680 so theres a bit more heating going on.
> 
> Since the 680 was a reference I hooked it up to a Corsair h60 with Dwoods bracket.
> 
> even know the temp as per HWmonitor does not go up over 60 the air comming out of the RAD on top is very hot so theres some concern (i would estimate over 75 degrees)
> 
> Now I have 2 120mm rads a h60 and a h50 or a h60/h70 not sure either way its two 120mm .
> 
> Im not sure on whats the perfect setup for it for improving airflow and this issue. I know the one I currently have is not the best.
> 
> I have
> 
> 2 enermax case fans (silent with blue leds)
> 7 corsair case fans
> 1 silent corsair fan (on h70v2)
> 
> Current set up
> 
> 2 enermax intake in front of case then the two case fans in the drive bays (default location).
> 1 case on top side panel (intake)
> 1 h70 on rear ( its filter|case|fan|rad| (exhaust)
> 1 h60 ontop back case|fan|rad (exhaust)
> 1 fan on fron top (exhaust)
> 
> Should I
> 
> 1) Place both rads on top exhaust and everything else intake ( including back fan)
> 2) Put intake in bottom, change the the enermax location to side and have the 4 front as corsair
> 3) Put radiator in bottom with air going in
> 4) put rad in bototm air going out
> 5) all your ideas are crazy try these intead_________....


Sounds to me that you have a good setup already. If anything I would probably add another intake fan and loose the filter on the rear exhaust. The hot air coming from the rad is normal, and with your temps staying below 60 I would say that the set up is working well. Be sure you are running fans with very high static pressure on those rads. The fin density is very high and if your fans are not optimized you will not be able to push enough air through them.


----------



## Xyrrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> The window comes with grills, many people don't like that.


Cheap and easy fix companies make plexi windows in that size for youwich cost 14€ in Th Netherlands


----------



## thekamikazepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> Sounds to me that you have a good setup already. If anything I would probably add another intake fan and loose the filter on the rear exhaust. The hot air coming from the rad is normal, and with your temps staying below 60 I would say that the set up is working well. Be sure you are running fans with very high static pressure on those rads. The fin density is very high and if your fans are not optimized you will not be able to push enough air through them.


Should I add in bottom or side panel?( side will be close to GPU )

I have these fans:
CORSAIR CF12S25M12AP (and 12A)
http://www.avadirect.com/product_details_parts.asp?PRID=27011

and

Enermax T.B.SILENCE 120MM Blue LED Twister Case Fan

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835214029

nooby question... No idea what you mean by high static pressure.


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thekamikazepr*
> 
> Should I add in bottom or side panel?( side will be close to GPU )
> 
> I have these fans:
> CORSAIR CF12S25M12AP (and 12A)
> http://www.avadirect.com/product_details_parts.asp?PRID=27011
> 
> and
> 
> Enermax T.B.SILENCE 120MM Blue LED Twister Case Fan
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835214029
> 
> nooby question... No idea what you mean by high static pressure.


Either location would be okay, I would put it in the bottom because it will be filtered.

I was not able to find a good spec list for those fans but I assume they are the stock fans that came with the unit.

Static pressure is measured in mm/H2O, higher static pressure fans are great for moving air through heatsinks. radiators, or when there is a lot of obstructions in the way of the air flow.

For example the Corsair SP 120 performance series of fans have a static pressure of 3.1 mm/H2O and 35dBA at 2350rpm, Corsairs SP120 quiet fans have a static pressure of 1.29 mm/H2O and 23 dBA at 1450rpm, Noctua NF-F12 is listed as 2.61 mm/H2O and 22.4dBA at 1500rpm.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Ah yeaa


----------



## sebar

Nice looking card Slaughtahouse.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

I dont even know if I want to water cool it anymore. It looks so good, the fan is much more efficient then my 660ti fan, and most of all, its MUCH quieter.

You need 15% higher fan speed to get the same sound. So 60% roughly sounds like 45% etc


----------



## sebar

You could alway just do a CPU only water loop in there.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Thats what I ment, sorry. I dont think im going to water cool the gpu


----------



## joostflux

You could always go the DIY route



From kpforce1's build log. A lot of work for sure but i think the results speak for themselves.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

That is insane but I do not have the time or experience for such a feet.

Question about my PSU. I've been hearing a little, albeit a very quiet grinding sound for about a month now. I thought it was something rubbing against one of my case fans like a fan wire or maybe some crud in my 660ti fan. But now that i've switched the to the 780, I have come to realize that it must be my PSU.

For starters, I googled it up. Apparently its called Coil Whine, didn't get into the specifics but that seems to be an issue with these Psu's. Now, I listened to a few videos and the sound in some are unbearable, like really really loud. Mine (if it is my psu) is no where near that. It almost sounds like a bit of fine grit sandpaper.

Anyone else have an issue like this? I notice it only happens when I go under load. So if I use the built in EVGA fur benchmark, I can notice it. The second I stop the test, it stops making that sound. Should I contact Corsair. Is it too late? I've had the psu for about 3-4 months now.

Edit: Strange, it seems that the EVGA benchmark is the only program that I have that produces a noticeable volume of noise compared to games or other benchmarks. Probably a higher power draw. I'll keep riding it out for now.

Edit2:

More benchmarks show that my psu is crapping out...

Damn it. It started making some serious squealing sounds when I was using 3DMark (2013). After running for about 30 seconds the computer died. It's weird. I was playing Metro Last Light, Borderlands, and a few other games and it was fine. But I guess the power draw isn't sufficient enough to strain the PSU. Even though I should be more then fine (3570k and 780), it can't do it. Unless I shouldn't be running my card of the 6+2 cables that are non-modular, its just starting to crap out.

Should I contact them through Newegg (where I purchased it) or directly to Corsair?


----------



## kizwan

I'm pretty sure it's not cables (PCIe 6+2 power connector) & whether it's modular or non-modular. I don't know newegg RMA process but I think better contact Corsair directly.


----------



## CastorTroy45

Here's some changes i made to my c70....took the antec 620 off the cpu and put it on the 680 with dwoods bracket. GPU load temps are in the mid 50's now as to mid 80's before. I had a v10 cooler laying around i got from coolermaster for $39 on closeout so I painted the cover od green and slapped it on. I know its a big oversize cooler but I still think it looks cool.


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CastorTroy45*
> 
> Here's some changes i made to my c70....took the antec 620 off the cpu and put it on the 680 with dwoods bracket. GPU load temps are in the mid 50's now as to mid 80's before. I had a v10 cooler laying around i got from coolermaster for $39 on closeout so I painted the cover od green and slapped it on. I know its a big oversize cooler but I still think it looks cool.


That does look cool, nicely done.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Ok so I filed for an express RMA. Email told me my new psu should ship within 24 hours. As for my old psu, since this is the first time RMA or shipping anything in my life. All I have to do is throw my PSU (with all included accessories?) into its original box and put that into a cardboard box? Then glue/tape the shipping label they sent me onto it and bring it to my post office?


----------



## sebar

Double check with them about sending back the included accessories. Some RMA's will only ship you the main unit and not the accessories.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Well actually I cancelled that ticket. I accidently clicked on the wrong PSU for them to replace. I'll start a new one and add that in the comment.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> Double check with them about sending back the included accessories. Some RMA's will only ship you the main unit and not the accessories.


+1
From my experience, almost always most places only want the hardware back without accessories unless they specifically instruct you to return them. I've never had to RMA with Corsair...yet. knock knock
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CastorTroy45*
> 
> Here's some changes i made to my c70....took the antec 620 off the cpu and put it on the 680 with dwoods bracket. GPU load temps are in the mid 50's now as to mid 80's before. I had a v10 cooler laying around i got from coolermaster for $39 on closeout so I painted the cover od green and slapped it on. I know its a big oversize cooler but I still think it looks cool.


Good job. I like the glowing of the red sickleflow ...really sets it apart.


----------



## MusicMelody

Wanting to mod, just wondering about some of the best looking case mods of the C70, I have seen the Planetside mod, I am curious how he did the front bezel and such, glue? or what? because I know it is two bezels. Also, I know you can remove the trim around the window, but what about the trim around the front bezel?

Also, that V10 cooler looks AWESOME.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CastorTroy45*
> 
> Here's some changes i made to my c70....took the antec 620 off the cpu and put it on the 680 with dwoods bracket. GPU load temps are in the mid 50's now as to mid 80's before. I had a v10 cooler laying around i got from coolermaster for $39 on closeout so I painted the cover od green and slapped it on. I know its a big oversize cooler but I still think it looks cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is good looking CPU air cooler.


----------



## joostflux

I agree. It definitely looks good but I don't think it would fit in any other case (looks wise). It just really goes with the military/rugged theme that the C70 has going on. Looks great man!


----------



## CastorTroy45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joostflux*
> 
> I agree. It definitely looks good but I don't think it would fit in any other case (looks wise). It just really goes with the military/rugged theme that the C70 has going on. Looks great man!


Thanks....I bet if I had the green c70 it would look even better. I originally planned to get the green one but newegg had a really good sale on just the black.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CastorTroy45*
> 
> Here's some changes i made to my c70....took the antec 620 off the cpu and put it on the 680 with dwoods bracket. GPU load temps are in the mid 50's now as to mid 80's before. I had a v10 cooler laying around i got from coolermaster for $39 on closeout so I painted the cover od green and slapped it on. I know its a big oversize cooler but I still think it looks cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


my god, that cooler is almost a half decade old isn't it? i remember it being ridiculously expensive for the not so impressive performance of it. but it sure has the looks.


----------



## Trumpeter1994

Hey guys,
I want to paint the Grey plastic trim peices on my gunmetal black C70 and I know a lot of you have done this. Just curious how you went about doing this, like did you use primer and paint and if so how many coats. Sorry i feel like a real noob asking this but I've never done any painting on any of my cases and after seeing other people with the trim painted I REALLY want to do it because it looks great.
Thanks


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trumpeter1994*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I want to paint the Grey plastic trim peices on my gunmetal black C70 and I know a lot of you have done this. Just curious how you went about doing this, like did you use primer and paint and if so how many coats. Sorry i feel like a real noob asking this but I've never done any painting on any of my cases and after seeing other people with the trim painted I REALLY want to do it because it looks great.
> Thanks


Krylon Fusion paint, no primer needed. Just some light coats and you will be golden.


----------



## MusicMelody

Okay, I've got my system hooked up. I am going to have to RMA the rosewill capstone PSU. it was bad...







I'm having a difficult time with the front panel lights, and such. I'm using an FM2 UP4 gigabyte board, can anyone give me the idiots version of how to hook up the front panel headers?

Also this is my first build, using the same HDD and Windows 8 from last build, how to I go about cleaning out old drivers, and making sure all my drivers are installed with the new system etc? Any tests I should run to make sure everything is in proper working order?


----------



## sebar

here is a link to the manual for the UP4. Page 27 shows how to connect the front panel. The only connectors you need to worry about is the Power LED, Power Switch, HDD activity, and Reset Switch.
http://www.manualowl.com/m/Gigabyte/GA-Z77X-UP4-TH/Manual/295667

Dontworrie to much about the drivers, just load the new drivers when you get the system up and running.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicMelody*
> 
> Okay, I've got my system hooked up. I am going to have to RMA the rosewill capstone PSU. it was bad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having a difficult time with the front panel lights, and such. I'm using an FM2 UP4 gigabyte board, can anyone give me the idiots version of how to hook up the front panel headers?
> 
> Also this is my first build, using the same HDD and Windows 8 from last build, how to I go about cleaning out old drivers, and making sure all my drivers are installed with the new system etc? Any tests I should run to make sure everything is in proper working order?


Always do a fresh install of Windows when upgrading to a new cpu/mobo platform. Saves so much potential hassle.


----------



## MusicMelody

I am going to go ahead and do a fresh install on the same HDD, just downloaded windows 8 to a usb, and backed up all important docs. Thanks. How often is it that PSU's fail? I was recomended that Rosewill Capstone 550 by the forum here, just hoping the next one works.

Also way off subject but...

Will newegg take my PSU RMA if I don't put it all neatly packaged like it was? No bread ties or plastic wrap...

And the AMD APU I have, is there an interface or configuration I can go into to look at voltage and such of the CPU/GPU for overclocking and making a gaming profile? Kinda like msi afterburner?


----------



## Toxic88

My First Pc builde





Case: C70
Mobo: Gigabyte GA-Z77x-D3H
Cpu: Intel i7 3770K
GPU: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 2GB PhysX CUDA
SSD: Crucial M4 60gb
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 1TB
Ram: 2x 4gb Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600MHz CL9 (Low profile)
Case Fans: 4x Corsair AF120 High Pref.
Cpu Cooler: Be Quiet Dark Rock 2
WiFi card: Asus PCE-AC66
PSU: Corsair AX850


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxic88*
> 
> My First Pc builde
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case: C70
> Mobo: Gigabyte GA-Z77x-D3H
> Cpu: Intel i7 3770K
> GPU: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 2GB PhysX CUDA
> SSD: Crucial M4 60gb
> HDD: Seagate Barracuda 1TB
> Ram: 2x 4gb Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600MHz CL9 (Low profile)
> Case Fans: 4x Corsair AF120 High Pref.
> Cpu Cooler: Be Quiet Dark Rock 2
> WiFi card: Asus PCE-AC66
> PSU: Corsair AX850


Nicely done!







Welcome to the club!


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxic88*
> 
> My First Pc builde


Great build. You did a fantastic job with the wiring and coordinating all of your components.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicMelody*
> 
> I am going to go ahead and do a fresh install on the same HDD, just downloaded windows 8 to a usb, and backed up all important docs. Thanks. How often is it that PSU's fail? I was recomended that Rosewill Capstone 550 by the forum here, just hoping the next one works.
> 
> Also way off subject but...
> 
> Will newegg take my PSU RMA if I don't put it all neatly packaged like it was? No bread ties or plastic wrap...
> 
> And the AMD APU I have, is there an interface or configuration I can go into to look at voltage and such of the CPU/GPU for overclocking and making a gaming profile? Kinda like msi afterburner?


Newegg doesn't' care as long as you have the PSU stuffed in the original box. When I returned one of their Rosewill PSU's, I didn't include the screws or power cable and it was fine. As for how often they fail, it depends on the brand you buy. In the case of the Capstone series, it's generally fairly well regarded. You just got unlucky. With most power supply brands, if it works when you start it up, it will probably work for at least 5 years without any worry.


----------



## MusicMelody

Okay thanks. my A10 5800k is idling around 40c, is that normal? geminII s524 heatsink...stock case fans


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicMelody*
> 
> Okay thanks. my A10 5800k is idling around 40c, is that normal? geminII s524 heatsink...stock case fans


What is the ambient temp?


----------



## MusicMelody

How do I get ambient temp? I have hardware monitor, that is what I'm going by. I just took off the cooler and scraped off the thermal paste, and re applied some. I think I put too much arctic silver the first time. This time pea size in middle, put cooler on, slight twist before tighten down. I'm not sure if it is where I have the case at, or that it is the GeminII S524 cooler fan or what. I'm trying to find a way to turn that fan on full blast 24-7 as well as my other fans. I don't know if they adjust or not. I'm new to all of this.

But the EasyTune software that came with my Motherboard says it is at 17C....and 31C system...which one to believe?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicMelody*
> 
> How do I get ambient temp? I have hardware monitor, that is what I'm going by. I just took off the cooler and scraped off the thermal paste, and re applied some. I think I put too much arctic silver the first time. This time pea size in middle, put cooler on, slight twist before tighten down. I'm not sure if it is where I have the case at, or that it is the GeminII S524 cooler fan or what. I'm trying to find a way to turn that fan on full blast 24-7 as well as my other fans. I don't know if they adjust or not. I'm new to all of this.


Ambient temperature, aka room temperature, is impossible to obtain with anything standard such as watercooling or air cooling. Cascade and Phase can do it, but that's EXPENSIVE.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicMelody*
> 
> How do I get ambient temp? I have hardware monitor, that is what I'm going by. I just took off the cooler and scraped off the thermal paste, and re applied some. I think I put too much arctic silver the first time. This time pea size in middle, put cooler on, slight twist before tighten down. I'm not sure if it is where I have the case at, or that it is the GeminII S524 cooler fan or what. I'm trying to find a way to turn that fan on full blast 24-7 as well as my other fans. I don't know if they adjust or not. I'm new to all of this.


Ambient temperature, aka room temperature, is impossible to obtain with anything standard such as watercooling or air cooling. Cascade and Phase can do it, but that's EXPENSIVE.


----------



## hammertime850

Can this case fit 2 radiators without modding/tools (dremel ect.). like a 360 top and a 240?


----------



## MusicMelody

Anyone else? I have the case fans all hooked into the motherboard plus two AF120's at the front between HDD cage and front mesh
and the cpu fan hooked there too. I'm using a GeminII S524 cooler, help me get these temps down.

I took pictures of my desk area and where my PC is now. Please help me! I will move it if I have to but I don't know where to or where I would have room. I have another case fan that came with this (not enough fan output on motherboard for more than four







) as well as a few 120mm 80mm and 90mm fans.

Here are links to pictures

http://s1296.photobucket.com/user/NikRye/media/IMG_0001_zps4be5e180.jpg.html

http://s1296.photobucket.com/user/NikRye/media/IMG_0002_zpsa00a2098.jpg.html

http://s1296.photobucket.com/user/NikRye/media/IMG_0003_zpsadd4b8d9.jpg.html


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammertime850*
> 
> Can this case fit 2 radiators without modding/tools (dremel ect.). like a 360 top and a 240?


You can fit two 240mm rads with out modding. If you want a 360mm rad you will have to remove a couple rivets that hold a support bracket on 5.25 bays. I have not done this but I believe that is all that needs to be done to fit a 360mm rad in the roof.


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammertime850*
> 
> Can this case fit 2 radiators without modding/tools (dremel ect.). like a 360 top and a 240?


Depending on the thickness of rad, yes. You can fit a thin (30mm) rad in the top no problem, such as the XSPC EX360. You can also fit a 240 depending on the dimensions in the front. Most people seem to be laying them down in front of the PSU. Again it all depends on the dimensions of the rads.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammertime850*
> 
> Can this case fit 2 radiators without modding/tools (dremel ect.). like a 360 top and a 240?


Yes you can with zero modding if:-

360mm radiator is less than 30mm thick, e.g. Hardware Labs Black Ice GTS 360 radiator (29.6mm) & Koolance CU1020V 360 radiator (29.6mm). Little push to the front a little bit & mounted using 4 x 10mm screws (I think length depend on the radiator) through the honeycomb holes.
PSU is only 160mm long, you can mount 240mm radiator using the radiator mounting holes. For longer PSU, you can shift the radiator to the front a little bit & use the honeycomb holes to mount the radiator.
Thicker radiator like EX360 radiator with 35.5mm thickness, you'll need to removed the bar behind the front panel. The bar is secured using rivets (one at both side). 35.5mm is the maximum you want go for.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicMelody*
> 
> Anyone else? I have the case fans all hooked into the motherboard plus two AF120's at the front between HDD cage and front mesh
> and the cpu fan hooked there too. I'm using a GeminII S524 cooler, help me get these temps down.
> 
> I took pictures of my desk area and where my PC is now. Please help me! I will move it if I have to but I don't know where to or where I would have room. I have another case fan that came with this (not enough fan output on motherboard for more than four
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) as well as a few 120mm 80mm and 90mm fans.
> 
> Here are links to pictures
> 
> http://s1296.photobucket.com/user/NikRye/media/IMG_0001_zps4be5e180.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1296.photobucket.com/user/NikRye/media/IMG_0002_zpsa00a2098.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1296.photobucket.com/user/NikRye/media/IMG_0003_zpsadd4b8d9.jpg.html


Anyone else what? It seems pretty normal to me.


----------



## Danger-Close

Added a GPU water block.. Awaiting for my xtx.







local store ran out of monsta


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danger-Close*
> 
> 
> 
> Added a GPU water block.. Awaiting for my xtx.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> local store ran out of monsta


beautiful Yellow theme. Extra points for Hufflepuff (and a rep )

also like the bottom cage mount









what is that White lighting? NZXT?


----------



## MusicMelody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Anyone else what? It seems pretty normal to me.


40C on idle and 90c on load? how is that normal...


----------



## MusicMelody

I have a LOT more fans, not all 120mm but one 120, three 90mm/80mm, I have the front set up with two AF120's between HDD cages and front vents, one corsair that came with case on other side of HDD cages, and one exhaust on back....I have a place in bottom to draw air in, and top for exhaust...should I reposition these fans? They are all three or four pin, so I can't connect them to PSU


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicMelody*
> 
> 40C on idle and 90c on load? how is that normal...


That seems a little high to me. you might want to double check you heat sink to be sure it is mounted properly and be sure the TIM is applied correctly. Remove the heat sink, clean off all the TIM and reapply fresh TIM and then re install the cooler.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

90 load? Oh, well I just saw 40c idle. 90 is really high. The airflow in that desk looks pretty low. Try running outside the desk to see if that is the reason for the excess heat. Also, whats your room temperature? You might need a more power cpu cooler. You have room for a full sized cooler, you really shouldn't be using a low profile one in a mid sized case.

@Danger-Close

Finally! The tubing looks great now.

I havent done W/Cing before, but if you re adjust your tubing, like such, I think it would look a little better. Just my opinion


----------



## MusicMelody

I had just read good reviews on it and assumed it would perform equally. I moved the case outside of the desk, room stays pretty cool, 70F or 75F MAX, temps are still the same even though top, rear, front, and sides are all free open space. Do I need more case fans? I'm also unsure how good that stock fan on the GeminII is. Sigh...When I did the paste, I put a pea size dot in middle and then put on heatsink, following one of the mounting specifications in the manual....


----------



## MusicMelody

K, did some looking, getting some three/four pin to molex adapters from the store, then get a cooler master 212 evo, that will leave me with a total of 6 case fans, plus the one fan on the hyper 212. 2 exhaust top, one exhaust rear three intake front...Gonna try that this week.

The only thing I need from you guys is the CORRECT method to apply thermal paste just to make sure...also how can I manually set all my fans to 100%....couldnt find it in bios..


----------



## Slaughtahouse

6 case fans are enough. Get a better cooler. Dont buy a hyper evo. Look around the 50$ range. You'll will get more out of it.

Buy something like a Dark Knight II or Noctua NH-U12S

For thermal paste, just make a straight vertical line or pea sized dot. I like to use a card and flatten it out but its just my preference.

Depends on your board for the fan controller.


----------



## MusicMelody

board is a gigabyte fm2a85x UP4, couldnt find anything really in BIOS....and the dark knight II is better than the hyper 212evo?


----------



## sebar

Some heat sinks have a protective film on the contact point. If the protective film is left on it can cause lots of problems with heat.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

The hyper evo is just run of the mill. I installed it on a friends computer and I hated the clamping system. It does its job but there are a lot of better air coolers out there


----------



## Danger-Close

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> 90 load? Oh, well I just saw 40c idle. 90 is really high. The airflow in that desk looks pretty low. Try running outside the desk to see if that is the reason for the excess heat. Also, whats your room temperature? You might need a more power cpu cooler. You have room for a full sized cooler, you really shouldn't be using a low profile one in a mid sized case.
> 
> @Danger-Close
> 
> Finally! The tubing looks great now.
> 
> I havent done W/Cing before, but if you re adjust your tubing, like such, I think it would look a little better. Just my opinion


thanks. this setup is not going to last long... the store where i order my monsta 240 is changing my order to XTX because they ran out of it.... maybe will add another GPU and a 120 xtx at the rear...


----------



## SolidSnakeUS

I'm looking at all these awesome computers, and then I look at mine and realize I still suck at cable management lol.


----------



## MusicMelody

The film is off, I'm just wondering why it is so rough. I took the case out, and it is free air now, no obstructions....So why is it still so hot?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Doing some research, seems that some software has a hard time properly calculating the exact temperature of the APU. Maybe the sensors are different idk. What are you using to monitor your temps? What about in the BIOS?

Check out this thread, you might not have to change your CPU cooler yet.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1371184/a10-5800k-temperature-issue/10


----------



## MusicMelody

I'm using HWmonitor speccy speedyfan and coretemps, I will get a screenshot in a few and link to it. Will edit this post when I have it. Would the BIOs be accurate since it is just on boot? and not really doing anything sitting in bios?


----------



## MusicMelody

Here is an image of all of the temps,

http://s1296.photobucket.com/user/NikRye/media/Untitled_zps0bf429a1.png.html

Speccy, Speedfan, HWMonitor, and CoreTemp all seem about the same. Nothing has changed since I pulled it out of the cubby, giving sides and top open air and more space in front and rear. Even after opening the side of case it only went up a little.

I would love to make the fans turn faster, but there is no way to in my BIOS that I know of, and Speedyfan I'm not familiar with. It has three PWM, one is at 100% and the other two are at 27% everytime I open it.....so not sure how to use that to better my temps. I'm about to check my BIOS real quick.


----------



## MusicMelody

Okay in BIOS it sits at 34-36C, as SOON as I boot up and hit desktop, then open HWMonitor, it is at 58, and jumps from 50 to 60C just from browsing and doing regular stuff....***! Should I get the stock heatsink and just test it out to compare and see if its my heatsink? I might get the Hyper 212, only 30 bucks but from what the other poster was saying it isn't that good of a cooler.....>.< What would be a good water cooler for this thing? like an H70 or something? Just simple and bolt on?

I'm still trying to stay in a budget here, this is really digging into my funds for bills..


----------



## MusicMelody

SIgh, now i'm looking at the Cooler master V8, the Noctua NH D-14 if it will fit, or the NZXT Havik 140....Still I would assume since I'm NOT overclocking, then the STOCK heatsink should provide these same temps. The aftermarket cooler should be doing far better, could it be a problem with the fan? Or maybe airflow? three intake fans only one exhaust?

Also, how do you guys mount the fans on top? The stock fans that come with this case have long screws/bolts and I can't find a way to attach them to the top >.< I may need to look through my hardware for other bolts/screws


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicMelody*
> 
> SIgh, now i'm looking at the Cooler master V8, the Noctua NH D-14 if it will fit, or the NZXT Havik 140....Still I would assume since I'm NOT overclocking, then the STOCK heatsink should provide these same temps. The aftermarket cooler should be doing far better, could it be a problem with the fan? Or maybe airflow? three intake fans only one exhaust?
> 
> Also, how do you guys mount the fans on top? The stock fans that come with this case have long screws/bolts and I can't find a way to attach them to the top >.< I may need to look through my hardware for other bolts/screws


Before I did anything I would try to redownload the hardware monitor or try to get a newer version because that doesn't sound right. If the UEFI shows that low that's what I would believe. Try another temp monitor or something. For the best results I would recommend the Noctua for Air and an H100i for a closed loop W/C if yu wanted to go that way.


----------



## MusicMelody

I will try that, but I also read this,

http://www.legitreviews.com/article/2047/16/

And i'm thinking of trying the stock cooler. If they maxed it at 61C under prime95 load, and such, then me gaming should be fine. I'm not OC'ing yet. Again this is all temporary until I get a better cooler, budget is my main concern. That noctua is pushing it in price....>.< I am leaning toward the hyper 212 evo for a temporary fix.

Also, even if HWmonitor was wrong, what about the other four included in that picture?


----------



## sebar

Give the stock cooler a shot before you spend more money chasing a problem. Make sure HWMonitor is up to date and that you have the most recent drivers for your motherboard.


----------



## MusicMelody

Okay NOW I'm really weirded out. Prime 95 is showing me at 3C and under load around 40C...CoreTemp is showing the same, BUT speccy, HWMonitor, and Speedyfan are all showing 40C idle and 90c load... I did check HWMonitor and the motherboard and drivers were just installed the other day, from CD. How do I make sure they are up to date.


----------



## sebar

I think you might have a screwed up motherboard. Check with the manufacturer, you may need to RMA the board or just return it to the store you bought it from.


----------



## MusicMelody

Well is there any way I can test the motherboard? To see if its faulty? Right now I'm running a Prime95 Stress Test and all four cores are at 67C...That little weird bit of 0C and 30C earlier may have just been a hiccup..

But how can I test the board?


----------



## sebar

I have done some research and found that a lot of people are reporting high temps on APU's. Not sure but it could be a problem with the chip.

Not sure I could do anything more to test the system then what you have done already.


----------



## MusicMelody

Well, now Speedfan and Coretemp seem to be low, after running Prime95 for half an hour, all seemed well, nothing above 68C from those, then I open up Speccy and Hwmonitor, both those says 80 or 90c...so I shut down and reboot and hop into BIOS before it has a chance to cool down, and its a 39C....so I'm kind of lost now..

Also, is there a guide or video to installing heatsinks and thermal paste? I got the screws on the backplate as tight as I could, so I think its flush with the CPU, and not too much thermal paste. I'm trying stock heatsink tomm and will go from there. Thanks for all the help though guys..

NOTE::

I'm still curious about fan mounting on the top and bottom. How did you guys do it with the stock case fans or what? Because the stock case fans only have those long bolts meant to go through the fan and into the front. I'm having trouble finding a place to thread the screws/bolts on top and bottom and side for more fans.

Just took off side window while running Prime, heatsink is cool to touch. Not cold, not hot...what does that mean?


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicMelody*
> 
> Well, now Speedfan and Coretemp seem to be low, after running Prime95 for half an hour, all seemed well, nothing above 68C from those, then I open up Speccy and Hwmonitor, both those says 80 or 90c...so I shut down and reboot and hop into BIOS before it has a chance to cool down, and its a 39C....so I'm kind of lost now..
> 
> Also, is there a guide or video to installing heatsinks and thermal paste? I got the screws on the backplate as tight as I could, so I think its flush with the CPU, and not too much thermal paste. I'm trying stock heatsink tomm and will go from there. Thanks for all the help though guys..
> 
> NOTE::
> 
> *I'm still curious about fan mounting on the top and bottom. How did you guys do it with the stock case fans or what? Because the stock case fans only have those long bolts meant to go through the fan and into the front. I'm having trouble finding a place to thread the screws/bolts on top and bottom and side for more fans*.


Use the stubby fan screws that are much larger. They actually bite and thread into the plastic of the fan itself and that is how you can attach fans to the side and top.


----------



## MusicMelody

Okay thanks! any idea on the heatsink being so cool?


----------



## MusicMelody

Okay, stock heatsink on, temps are about the same, a pinch higher, but still idling in the 40/50 range and peaking in the 80/90 range under prime....The fact that both the stock heatsink and the aftermarket cooler master heatsink are the same worries me. Could it have been the thermal paste? Should I have used the paste cooler master included instead of arctic silver?


----------



## MusicMelody

Also, if indeed my CPU is getting this hot, shouldn't the computer be shutting itself down?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicMelody*
> 
> Also, if indeed my CPU is getting this hot, shouldn't the computer be shutting itself down?


What motherboard do you have? Does it have AI suite or anything. I would trust the bios over anything but that's just me. What CPU do you have, some run a lot hotter than others.


----------



## Archer S

Just out of curiosity, does anyone else find that their case is not level? mine shakes a little, i need to put a folded piece of paper under one corner to keep it firm on the ground/table


----------



## Teejay187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archer S*
> 
> Just out of curiosity, does anyone else find that their case is not level? mine shakes a little, i need to put a folded piece of paper under one corner to keep it firm on the ground/table


Mine has the same problem. I just bend it back until its straight again


----------



## Archer S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teejay187*
> 
> Mine has the same problem. I just bend it back until its straight again


Mine used to be perfectly square until i put the radiator up top. Now its not and no amount of bending fixes it. maybe if i replace the hard drive cages?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archer S*
> 
> Just out of curiosity, does anyone else find that their case is not level? mine shakes a little, i need to put a folded piece of paper under one corner to keep it firm on the ground/table


Interesting. Mine doesn't have this issue though.


----------



## MusicMelody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> What motherboard do you have? Does it have AI suite or anything. I would trust the bios over anything but that's just me. What CPU do you have, some run a lot hotter than others.


Gigabyte FM2 A85X UP4, with an A10 5800k Processor. Not sure about AI suite. UEFI Bios though.


----------



## Shadrin

Sorry for the bad picture quality, but I figure it's time I finally upload something. It's still a work in progress.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadrin*
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1493856/width/350/height/700[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad picture quality, but I figure it's time I finally upload something. It's still a work in progress.


Wow, that is amazing for something that isn't finished.







really love what you did, especially with the reservoirs (are those bitspower?) and all the mesh touches.

also nice detail of the primochill flow indicator, finally someone got them. Is that dyed coolant or just lighting?

Additionally, i fear that i might steal the concept of the reservoir if i'll go WC







(if you don't mind)


----------



## MusicMelody

Not sure if it helps you guys diagnose, but here are pictures of the new case location.

It is sitting in the open air room, on the left hand side, and the AC is on the right hand side blowing toward the couch right by the PC Case. So I figured cooling should NOT be a problem. Tom I'm getting some molex to four pin for more fans, and getting a HYPER 212 EVO, if that won't solve it, I'm RMA'ing the CPU and Motherboard...I'm tired of this


----------



## MusicMelody

Pics

http://s1296.photobucket.com/user/NikRye/media/IMG_0004_zps47ee1311.jpg.html
http://s1296.photobucket.com/user/NikRye/media/IMG_0005_zpsfd3a8fcf.jpg.html


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Ok guys. I sent out my pooched HX-850 today and what do I recieve a few hours later? An AX-850...

I talked to a rep via chat prior to this and he said it was all taken care of. Yet, here is an AX-850. Any who, I got on the phone with a Corsair CS rep and we worked everything. My only problem is that she said she was gonna give me a pre-paid shipping label to send back the AX-850. Does anyone know if they just email you this... or...? It was the only thing I forgot to ask. I can call them up later anyways but if anyone knows off by hand. Because I only received one email after the phone call and it was just another randomly generated shipping label that has "post stamp here".

It wouldn't be a big deal but it cost me 40$ to ship my HX back today.


----------



## sebar

Why would you send the AX850 back?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

I'd get charged full price for it because technically they're expecting my "ax-850" to arrive. But I dont have one! lol. So I want this thing gone ASAP. If they dont receive something from me, then its considered a full purchase. I ordered an Express RMA for my HX-850 too so that should be here this week or next Monday the latest.


----------



## Shadrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> Wow, that is amazing for something that isn't finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really love what you did, especially with the reservoirs (are those bitspower?) and all the mesh touches.
> 
> also nice detail of the primochill flow indicator, finally someone got them. Is that dyed coolant or just lighting?
> 
> Additionally, i fear that i might steal the concept of the reservoir if i'll go WC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (if you don't mind)


Thanks! Yes they are bitspower. I ordered an additional 3 port end cap so I could attach the two reservoirs with bitspower crystal link. I don't mind at all if you steal the idea, just keep in mind that you're potentially adding more places for leaks.

I love my primochill vortex, it looks amazing. Unfortunately the impeller in mine made a rattling noise, but it was an easy problem to correct. I think the reason it rattled was because the impeller is laser cut and the diameter of the hole was bigger on one end. I just remembered that I need to contact primochill about that because it's my opinion the hole needs to be drilled. I'd still recommend it over any other visual flow meter though.

The coolant is just distilled water with Mayhems Clear/UV blue and DazMode protector (Which is probably the same as Feser ones corrosion blocker and biocide). One of the last things I need to do is the lighting, so I'm just waiting on the post man. The waterblocks, flow meter and reservoir are all going to have UV LED's.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadrin*
> 
> Thanks! Yes they are bitspower. I ordered an additional 3 port end cap so I could attach the two reservoirs with bitspower crystal link. I don't mind at all if you steal the idea, *just keep in mind that you're potentially adding more places for leaks*.
> 
> I love my primochill vortex, it looks amazing. Unfortunately the impeller in mine made a rattling noise, but it was an easy problem to correct. I think the reason it rattled was because the impeller is laser cut and the diameter of the hole was bigger on one end. I just remembered that I need to contact primochill about that because it's my opinion the hole needs to be drilled. I'd still recommend it over any other visual flow meter though.
> 
> The coolant is just distilled water with Mayhems Clear/UV blue and DazMode protector (Which is probably the same as Feser ones corrosion blocker and biocide). One of the last things I need to do is the lighting, so I'm just waiting on the post man. The waterblocks, flow meter and reservoir are all going to have UV LED's.


*with my luck i'll probably have many leaks so those additional ones won't change much*









i am planning on maybe using the Primochill reservoirs because there is a sexy frosted version and now because of your amazing idea it has 4 ports on the top cap so if it works (i.e. enough space for 4 crystal links) it would be awesome. on the vortex, i have actually seen the Primochill overview video on those and according to them there are 2 rings that keep the impeller relatively in place on the metal bar that it is on and you just need to open the vortex and move them closer/further to fix your problem. (and overall, Primochill has made a few cool WC products lately. like the rad fan grills)

Nice use of the mayhems clear UV coolant









on a side note: since it is clear that you have put a lot of thought in your loop maybe you can advice here. do you think that it is plausible to make a loop with the "regular" stealthy black with red (accents) with a pinch of green somehow without ruining the looks/balance?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Called them again. Looks like it takes 1-2 days for them to email me my pre-paid shipping label. So hopefully, all is good. Now then... I have a freshly sealed ax-850 sitting here. Hmmmmm lol I better not.


----------



## SolidSnakeUS

I really feel like fitting all 3 of my hard drives into this:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817995073

Do you think it would look flat out ugly with something like that? It's so I can remove both hard drive cages, more room to work with, and also so I can line up 4 SATA power cords with one cord from my PSU. Plus the fact that it has it's own fan and fan filter... what do you guys think? Also, apparently it doesn't have any anti-vibration tech for it, is there any place where I could get some sort of rubber grommets to go with the screws or is that more built for the case?


----------



## Shadrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> *with my luck i'll probably have many leaks so those additional ones won't change much*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am planning on maybe using the Primochill reservoirs because there is a sexy frosted version and now because of your amazing idea it has 4 ports on the top cap so if it works (i.e. enough space for 4 crystal links) it would be awesome. on the vortex, i have actually seen the Primochill overview video on those and according to them there are 2 rings that keep the impeller relatively in place on the metal bar that it is on and you just need to open the vortex and move them closer/further to fix your problem. (and overall, Primochill has made a few cool WC products lately. like the rad fan grills)
> 
> Nice use of the mayhems clear UV coolant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on a side note: since it is clear that you have put a lot of thought in your loop maybe you can advice here. do you think that it is plausible to make a loop with the "regular" stealthy black with red (accents) with a pinch of green somehow without ruining the looks/balance?


I'm still a watercooling newbie and I've never actually had problems with leaks. You'll be fine.

The little plastic washers are just to keep it in place. I experimented with them and it didn't change the rattling. The impeller also stays centered because of the flow, that's why the washers aren't installed by default. I haven't seen anything about primochill addressing the rattling, it's a new product, but if the little washers are their solution then I'm a little disappointed with primochill.

It can be hard to make red and green go together, you don't want your rig to accidentally end up looking like a christmas tree







But on the subject of colors I recommend staying away from dyes and using colored tubes instead. All tubes and water blocks can be stained by dyes and the combination of tubes plasticizing and the plastic residue being dyed can be especially nasty looking. I had clear tubes before with blue coolant, but the tubes plasticizing in combination with the dye made it look like I had algae in my loop.


----------



## sebar

I would have sent then an email thanking them for the upgrade.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadrin*
> 
> I'm still a watercooling newbie and I've never actually had problems with leaks. You'll be fine.
> 
> The little plastic washers are just to keep it in place. I experimented with them and it didn't change the rattling. The impeller also stays centered because of the flow, that's why the washers aren't installed by default. I haven't seen anything about primochill addressing the rattling, it's a new product, but if the little washers are their solution then I'm a little disappointed with primochill.
> 
> It can be hard to make red and green go together, you don't want your rig to accidentally end up looking like a christmas tree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But on the subject of colors I recommend staying away from dyes and using colored tubes instead. All tubes and water blocks can be stained by dyes and the combination of tubes plasticizing and the plastic residue being dyed can be especially nasty looking. I had clear tubes before with blue coolant, but the tubes plasticizing in combination with the dye made it look like I had algae in my loop.


it's not that the plastic washer is their official solution, i just inferred that from their video.

yeah, if i get the colors wrong i might enjoy my rig only once a year







(thought of either going black and red accents in the build with black tubing and red coils and possibly something like EK's blocks and the res to be dark deep green as one option. second option is almost the same but with red tubing. third is to drop it but the idea can't get out of my head. maybe it helps visualize but the inspiration is Nod from C&C3 if you know, i.e. Nod with a pinch of tiberium.)

AFAIK Mayhems dyes almost never stain (when everything is done right) and either the newest primochill tubing or clearflex shouldn't plastizise.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

LOL

Then I check my CC statement...









I should of buttered the girl up on the phone. Tell her about my experience with Corsair etc etc and see if they would just let me keep the AX.


----------



## Devildog83

Finaly got the 8350 in and working. 4.4 for now and loving all 8 cores of it.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolidSnakeUS*
> 
> I really feel like fitting all 3 of my hard drives into this:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817995073
> 
> Do you think it would look flat out ugly with something like that? It's so I can remove both hard drive cages, more room to work with, and also so I can line up 4 SATA power cords with one cord from my PSU. Plus the fact that it has it's own fan and fan filter... what do you guys think? Also, apparently it doesn't have any anti-vibration tech for it, is there any place where I could get some sort of rubber grommets to go with the screws or is that more built for the case?


that's funny because I had that exact thing installed in my sons case. now I wish I would have taken some pics before I replaced it with the NZXT hue and a fan controller! I thought it looked pretty good in there though if you don't mind the black unless you paint it of course.


----------



## UnStableFPS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Finaly got the 8350 in and working. 4.4 for now and loving all 8 cores of it.


Is that on water? I've got the H110 and have my 8350 @4.5ghz. I'm loving this processor also! It's a big step up from my AMD Athlon 3200 2.0ghz(whatever it was called.)


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnStableFPS*
> 
> Is that on water? I've got the H110 and have my 8350 @4.5ghz. I'm loving this processor also! It's a big step up from my AMD Athlon 3200 2.0ghz(whatever it was called.)


I have the H100i, I went from a FX 4100. Check out the jump

].


----------



## Buehlar

Yet another C70 HDD bay MOD











Spoiler: How I Did It! ...Warning: Spoiler!



Had to remove the quick release latches fro the 5.25 bays.

Evercool Cool Wheel HDD fan

I used the other piece of stock window


----------



## MusicMelody

Anyone?

I'm wondering three things..

Stock heatsink and aftermarket heatsink giving me same temps, with case in open air near the airflow of an AC...

I have three intake fans and one exhaust...

I'm thinking of putting two of the intake on side, to draw in the cool air from AC, and putting one on exhaust above the stock heatsink..

I might try putting in aftermarket heatsink in a different configuration, see if it helps. I have tried arctic silver, and the cooler master paste, in pea and grain formats, not spreading and spreading, and it still ends up in 40/50C idel and 80/90C load. (world of warcraft....come on....not a load even)

Is the motherboard faulty in any way? How would I test?

Is the CPU faulty? How can I test?

Could my PSU be doing this? I am waiting on the Rosewill RMA so for now using a Thermaltake TR2 and I know it has a bad bad rep.

Not overclocking ANYTHING...

On four or five different cpu monitoring software, all read the same, BIOS is about 5 to 10 degrees cooler, but thats on startup idle too..

ALSO, lastly, and MOST IMPORTANT, shouldnt the PC SHUT DOWN, if it gets to be that hot? and I have the warnings enabled in BIOS for the fan failure and CPU overheating, but I don't know what those warnings are even supposed to do??

A10 5800K
GeminII S524
Gigabyte FM2 A85X UP4
8 Gigs of Vengeance RAM 1866
Stock fans plus two AF120's...

Please help me, or direct me to a place where I could find more help...this is killing me, brand new build...

Also will newegg RMA something even if its not defective? or will they just send it back?


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I have the H100i, I went from a FX 4100. Check out the jump


I see you're finally putting the ROG to work....glad to see it!








Did you ever get the pins straight on the 4100?
What is the difference in your temps 4100 -> 8350?
You should be able to clock her a little higher by playing with the voltages.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicMelody*
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> I'm wondering three things..
> 
> Stock heatsink and aftermarket heatsink giving me same temps, with case in open air near the airflow of an AC...
> 
> I have three intake fans and one exhaust...
> 
> I'm thinking of putting two of the intake on side, to draw in the cool air from AC, and putting one on exhaust above the stock heatsink..
> 
> I might try putting in aftermarket heatsink in a different configuration, see if it helps. I have tried arctic silver, and the cooler master paste, in pea and grain formats, not spreading and spreading, and it still ends up in 40/50C idel and 80/90C load. (world of warcraft....come on....not a load even)
> 
> Is the motherboard faulty in any way? How would I test?
> 
> Is the CPU faulty? How can I test?
> 
> Could my PSU be doing this? I am waiting on the Rosewill RMA so for now using a Thermaltake TR2 and I know it has a bad bad rep.
> 
> Not overclocking ANYTHING...
> 
> On four or five different cpu monitoring software, all read the same, BIOS is about 5 to 10 degrees cooler, but thats on startup idle too..
> 
> ALSO, lastly, and MOST IMPORTANT, shouldnt the PC SHUT DOWN, if it gets to be that hot? and I have the warnings enabled in BIOS for the fan failure and CPU overheating, but I don't know what those warnings are even supposed to do??
> 
> A10 5800K
> GeminII S524
> Gigabyte FM2 A85X UP4
> 8 Gigs of Vengeance RAM 1866
> Stock fans plus two AF120's...
> 
> Please help me, or direct me to a place where I could find more help...this is killing me, brand new build...
> 
> Also will newegg RMA something even if its not defective? or will they just send it back?


Dude...calm down









Could be a faulty CPU or MB. What are your core voltages under load when the temps are high?
Be sure to only run one hardware monitor at a time as the can cause inaccuracies.
The "most" PC will power off when temps reach in excess of 97 ~ 100*
EDIT I see your CPU's max operating temp is 74*


----------



## MusicMelody

How do I check my voltages? SpeedFanand Coretemp have me idling at around 20C and loads around 50C, in direct flow of an AC lol with side intakes pulling cold air in...

HW Monitor and SPeccy has me at 50C idle and 90C load almost 100C sometimes...

I'm sorry I'm freaking out, first build, lot of money (for me) and I need to have this running right, school starts in two months (online classes) So, again, all apologies for me freaking out about this, but you all ARE indeed my PC wizards and life savers


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicMelody*
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> I'm wondering three things..
> 
> Stock heatsink and aftermarket heatsink giving me same temps, with case in open air near the airflow of an AC...
> 
> I have three intake fans and one exhaust...
> 
> I'm thinking of putting two of the intake on side, to draw in the cool air from AC, and putting one on exhaust above the stock heatsink..
> 
> I might try putting in aftermarket heatsink in a different configuration, see if it helps. I have tried arctic silver, and the cooler master paste, in pea and grain formats, not spreading and spreading, and it still ends up in 40/50C idel and 80/90C load. (world of warcraft....come on....not a load even)
> 
> Is the motherboard faulty in any way? How would I test?
> 
> Is the CPU faulty? How can I test?
> 
> Could my PSU be doing this? I am waiting on the Rosewill RMA so for now using a Thermaltake TR2 and I know it has a bad bad rep.
> 
> Not overclocking ANYTHING...
> 
> On four or five different cpu monitoring software, all read the same, BIOS is about 5 to 10 degrees cooler, but thats on startup idle too..
> 
> ALSO, lastly, and MOST IMPORTANT, shouldnt the PC SHUT DOWN, if it gets to be that hot? and I have the warnings enabled in BIOS for the fan failure and CPU overheating, but I don't know what those warnings are even supposed to do??
> 
> A10 5800K
> GeminII S524
> Gigabyte FM2 A85X UP4
> 8 Gigs of Vengeance RAM 1866
> Stock fans plus two AF120's...
> 
> Please help me, or direct me to a place where I could find more help...this is killing me, brand new build...
> 
> Also will newegg RMA something even if its not defective? or will they just send it back?


What thermal paste are you using? I can't remember whether you posted this info though. Can you try different thermal paste? If you can easily get different thermal paste from local shop, then I would suggest try that first.

A10-5800K max operating temperature is 74C. It's similar to Intel's TJmax, so CPU should be throttling when CPU temperature exceeds 74C. Since your computer didn't, most likely the monitoring software unable to read correct CPU temperature. Run Core Temp & check the value for TJmax. It should be 74C & if not then this explains why monitoring software reported higher reading.

Run AI Suite, Core Temp & Real Temp. Post screenshot of the three applications here.

Found screenshot at OCN. Core Temp show TJmax 70C. So, his temp will be 4C lower than it should be.


----------



## MusicMelody

TJ in Coretemp is 80C I'm including a screenshot of my PC under Prime 95, with HWMonitor running and peaking, and THEN Coretemp running, at separate times. I will download realtemp and AI suite.

Untitled.png 91k .png file


Also voltage should be on the above..here is SpeedFan screen ( Ithink temp 3 is processor)

Untitled1.png 108k .png file


And coretemp

Untitled3.png 108k .png file


paste? Arctic silver on the aftermarket and then coolermaster, applied three diff times on each, cleaning etc, trying diff methods, too much too little, blah...

Now its just the paste that came on the stock heatsink. I think the temps are that low due to the AC blowing...see pics below..

IMG_0004.JPG 1243k .JPG file


IMG_0005.JPG 1285k .JPG file


Now I also ran Furmark during Prime95 for *****s and giggles and it peaked at 83C and I saw the voltage lowering as well as core speed to keep it around 80C...


----------



## kizwan

I actually meant running all three software; AI Suite, Core Temp & Real Temp side by side, then running Prime95 in the background & take screenshot. Can you upload as image instead of attachment? Much easier to view. Thanks.

[EDIT] Ok, I see TJmax is 80C in Core Temp. If the max operating temperature is actually 74C, then your temp reading in Core Temp will be 6C higher than it should be. Which means CPU temp is actually 69C. I'll check the actual specification at AMD site.


----------



## MusicMelody

I can't run real temp, its giving me an error >.< maybe because it is intel only? AI Suite is also giving me a comptability error, I have a Gigabyte board, not Asus, maybe thats why? I'm not sure...Could that heatsink, the geminII s52 be faulty or something? Because it gave me these temps too and this is the STOCK heatsink now...(the fan turned on and spun on both of these heatsinks) Still learning how to do images on here, sorry.

69C isn't THAT bad...considering with furmark AND prime 95 it peaked at 82, which would be 76C...I assumed gaming at 76C for hours is not good though?

Any other programs I could download to give the desired effects of RealTemp and AI Suite ?


----------



## joostflux

Did you run it as an administrator?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicMelody*
> 
> I can't run real temp, its giving me an error >.< maybe because it is intel only? AI Suite is also giving me a comptability error, I have a Gigabyte board, not Asus, maybe thats why? I'm not sure...Could that heatsink, the geminII s52 be faulty or something? Because it gave me these temps too and this is the STOCK heatsink now...(the fan turned on and spun on both of these heatsinks) Still learning how to do images on here, sorry.
> 
> 69C isn't THAT bad...considering with furmark AND prime 95 it peaked at 82, which would be 76C...I assumed gaming at 76C for hours is not good though?
> 
> Any other programs I could download to give the desired effects of RealTemp and AI Suite ?


Sorry about that. Stupid me assuming you have ASUS board.







Run Core Temp & Open Hardware Monitor side by side & take screenshot. I don't know whether Open Hardware Monitor support your CPU but try it anyway. There is one software that report low temp right? I don't remember the name of that software but you did mentioned it. Run it too side by side with Core Temp & Open Hardware Monitor & take screenshot. Don't forget to run Prime95.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicMelody*
> 
> 69C isn't THAT bad...considering with furmark AND prime 95 it peaked at 82, which would be 76C...I assumed gaming at 76C for hours is not good though?


I read you can run few degrees above max operating temperature. So 76C should be fine. Any higher is not recommended.


----------



## MusicMelody

Erm, lol no will try that.


----------



## MusicMelody

It was speedfan with the low temp, maxed out at like 56 in Prime 95 by itself, working on screens now and programs lol. HWMonitor isn't the same as Open Hardware monitor is it?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicMelody*
> 
> It was speedfan with the low temp, maxed out at like 56 in Prime 95 by itself, working on screens now and programs lol. HWMonitor isn't the same as Open Hardware monitor is it?


No. Open Hardware Monitor.


----------



## MusicMelody

Well now it is CoreTemp with the low temp >.< and the Open hardware monitor looks exactly like HWMonitor, with some extras, but missing my CPU temps ...***...

Here are screens...



And the running as admin wouldnt help with other programs


----------



## MusicMelody

Speedfan is not working for me for some reason, and my Windows 8 is freaking out >.< the libraries, main ones like downloads and pictures are on the fritz for some reason, weird....

But speedfan and coretemp take turns with weird low temps, but now coretemp is sitting at 41 with prime running for like 10 minutes in background.....Is there anyway to adjust that 80 down to 74 and make it read accurate, without the 6 degrees difference?

Again, thanks for all your help so far, a life saver.


----------



## MusicMelody

Another screen with Speed fan added in, I think Temp three is my CPU.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicMelody*
> 
> Well now it is CoreTemp with the low temp >.< and the Open hardware monitor looks exactly like HWMonitor, with some extras, but missing my CPU temps ...***...
> 
> Here are screens...
> 
> 
> 
> And the running as admin wouldnt help with other programs


Go to Core Temp folder & open CoreTemp.ini with notepad. I don't know how to change the value actually but FAQ does mentioned about _TjMaxOffset_ to change TJmax. Try set _TjMaxOffset_ to -6. [EDIT] Tried & this doesn't change TJmax, at least with my Intel CPU. It actually add or reduced the temp reading.

BTW, did you try AIDA64? Check it out whether it can read CPU temp or not. Run it side by side with Core Temp & take screenshot.


----------



## MusicMelody

Here is that AIDA64 with coretemp while running prime95..


----------



## MusicMelody

Now, after ALL these pictures, lol...WHAT DOES IT ALL MEAN?????


----------



## MusicMelody

Well its 3am here, please do your number crunching lol. Work your magic, I will check this in the morning and continue the quest to cooler days....Thanks to you all...+REP


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicMelody*
> 
> Now, after ALL these pictures, lol...WHAT DOES IT ALL MEAN?????


I actually want to see the difference in temp reading between different monitoring software, to calculate the correct CPU temp using Core Temp as reference. So far failed.







AIDA64 is higher than Core Temp. I think, you just use Core Temp to monitor CPU temp. You can minus 6C from CPU temp by setting offset to -6 (under _Option_ menu). I don't know whether this is correct way or not.

[EDIT]
We going off topic here.







Sorry everyone.







@MusicMelody, you might want to open new thread for your problem.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadrin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad picture quality, but I figure it's time I finally upload something. It's still a work in progress.


Nice!







I like how you join the two reservoirs & also the mesh cover at the front panel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Yet another C70 HDD bay MOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: How I Did It! ...Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Had to remove the quick release latches fro the 5.25 bays.
> 
> Evercool Cool Wheel HDD fan
> 
> I used the other piece of stock window


That look cool!







I'm guessing the HDD trays going in from the other side?


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Yet another C70 HDD bay MOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: How I Did It! ...Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Had to remove the quick release latches fro the 5.25 bays.
> 
> Evercool Cool Wheel HDD fan
> 
> I used the other piece of stock window












Amazing job there. a suggestion: maybe it could look good if you get on that panel an SSD or two mounted so that they are visible.

Also i see you went with blue coolant and i'm surprised how well it looks. Do you think a similar thing could be pulled of with red and some green? (with the dark/black backgroubd)


----------



## MusicMelody

Yeah I will open a new thread, not trying to hijack this one. Thanks again guys.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicMelody*
> 
> Yeah I will open a new thread, not trying to hijack this one. Thanks again guys.


Post the link to your thread here.


----------



## MusicMelody

Alright, here is link with all the details and pictures I can think of, I'm headed out to work but I will be home in about 10 hours or so. Any details you guys want post and I will have up by the end of night or first thing in the morning, yet again THANK YOU all for the help, extremely.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1397604/brand-new-build-system-is-overheating


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Good luck Music.

I have two guesses though, its either the programs ATM can't always/properly detected APU senors temperatures or...

you need to RMA your chip or your board. If you have a friend with a similar platform, try mixing around some components.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> Amazing job there. a suggestion: maybe it could look good if you get on that panel an SSD or two mounted so that they are visible.


Thanks. I've been contemplating that idea for some time now. Either that or a ROG logo. Think it would look cool with one of these?
Corsair Neutron GTX
Quote:


> Also i see you went with blue coolant and i'm surprised how well it looks. Do you think a similar thing could be pulled of with red and some green? (with the dark/black backgroubd)


At first I wasn't too pleased with the blue but it has grown on me a little and some people seem to like it, some don't. I do have some Mayhem's Deep Red dye for later








Certain lighting (yellowish) will give my blue coolant a greenish effect. Maybe this will give you an idea.


But yea...green and red on top of black will go together if done right but it may look a little "jolly saint nick"










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> That look cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing the HDD trays going in from the other side?


Thanks,
Actually, I haven't thought of that, a great idea







I'll check and see if the cages will slide in backwards.
As it is, it takes ~ 30 seconds to remove. A single thumb screw at the bottom and some velcro at the top.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> I see you're finally putting the ROG to work....glad to see it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever get the pins straight on the 4100?
> What is the difference in your temps 4100 -> 8350?
> You should be able to clock her a little higher by playing with the voltages.


The temps are pretty close to what the 4100 was. Here are the voltages.


----------



## ice445

Nice, glad to see you finally got hold of an 8350.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Nice, glad to see you finally got hold of an 8350.


thanks Ice, I am having more fun than an old fart has a right to.


----------



## anarch64

Hi









Wanted to show off my build - finished yesterday (Haswell based).

I really like C70 - it was fun to work with - the only downside was one faulty fan - but will replace remaining stock ones soon anyway.

What do u guys think


----------



## Buehlar

Nice anarch64, welcome to the club








What CPU did you hidden under that massive cooler?
I noticed microcenter has been selling Haswell chips under ivy bridge prices


----------



## anarch64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Nice anarch64, welcome to the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What CPU did you hidden under that massive cooler?
> I noticed microcenter has been selling Haswell chips under ivy bridge prices


Hi Thanks for the comment








The processor is i5 4670K - didn't see much point in paying extra for 4770K in my case. Grid 2 is a nice touch as well









I'm really impressed with the Z87 Sabertooth - cooling software is brilliant (and can control 3 pin fans). I will probably replace the 2 front intake fans with Noctua NF-P12 soon.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Very nice Anarch64, I notice you got the new Sabertooth
I went with the Gryphon it was much cheaper and had all the features I need, not to mention the colour scheme








love the black rock cooler, I went for a thermalright true spirit 140 and hope to get some TY-150 case fans for more military colouring


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Thanks,
> Actually, I haven't thought of that, a great idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll check and see if the cages will slide in backwards.
> As it is, it takes ~ 30 seconds to remove. A single thumb screw at the bottom and some velcro at the top.


I think you can slide in the cage backwards but I sense problem. Let us know if you succeed.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anarch64*
> 
> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanted to show off my build - finished yesterday (Haswell based).
> 
> I really like C70 - it was fun to work with - the only downside was one faulty fan - but will replace remaining stock ones soon anyway.
> 
> What do u guys think


Look good!







Did you try overclock yet?







I really like that massive air cooler. How about temp? Is it better than IVY (temp wise)?


----------



## anarch64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I think you can slide in the cage backwards but I sense problem. Let us know if you succeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you try overclock yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like that massive air cooler. How about temp? Is it better than IVY (temp wise)?


To be honest I won't have much time to play around with it until late June - work & studies :/ From what I've heard temps are a bit worse on Haswell.

The cooler is massive - I had to cut off a few screw stands from the window because they were touching it. So far it's really quiet - the loudest part of the rig is by far EVGA 770 SC ACX card.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anarch64*
> 
> The cooler is massive - I had to cut off a few screw stands from the window because they were touching it. So far it's really quiet - the loudest part of the rig is by far EVGA 770 SC ACX card.


any chance of a profile shot so I can see how the cooler sits? pretty please?


----------



## anarch64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> Very nice Anarch64, I notice you got the new Sabertooth
> I went with the Gryphon it was much cheaper and had all the features I need, not to mention the colour scheme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love the black rock cooler, I went for a thermalright true spirit 140 and hope to get some TY-150 case fans for more military colouring


I was thinking about TY fans as well - they seem to be really good and look better than Noctuas Imho - but didn't want to push the military theme too far - I was considering H100i as an alternative to Dark Rock Pro 2 - in which case I would introduce a bit of yellow - fan rings etc. But couldn't justify getting H100i - all the quality issues and problems that people are having are just a bit too much.


----------



## BakerMan1971

I agree, I am not sold on AIO water coolers, pump noise/failures seem to be less predictable. Also I take my machine to lan parties and would hate to split a hose or something moving it around.
I don't have an awful lot of experience with water systems, other than building to spec for customers (AIO units), but haven't run one in my rig yet.


----------



## anarch64

Sure - I'm not sure whether it's exacty what you wanted though. The new sabertooth has a metal backplate - which makes the motherboard really sturdy - so it's a good idea if you want a large cooler - the only downside was that I hat to remove it in order to install Dark Rock Pro 2 - but was able to install it back without any problem after.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Many thanks for posting those, it gives me an indication as to exactly how close to the window on the case the cooler gets








I noticed you replaced the default window, where did you get the replacement plexi from, I have been searching here in the UK but haven't found one yet.


----------



## anarch64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> Many thanks for posting those, it gives me an indication as to exactly how close to the window on the case the cooler gets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed you replaced the default window, where did you get the replacement plexi from, I have been searching here in the UK but haven't found one yet.


Check your PM - I got it for 8 quid including delivery ^^


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anarch64*
> 
> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanted to show off my build - finished yesterday (Haswell based).
> 
> I really like C70 - it was fun to work with - the only downside was one faulty fan - but will replace remaining stock ones soon anyway.
> 
> What do u guys think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice build. the cooler fits very well with the motherboard and the case


----------



## MusicMelody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Good luck Music.
> 
> I have two guesses though, its either the programs ATM can't always/properly detected APU senors temperatures or...
> 
> you need to RMA your chip or your board. If you have a friend with a similar platform, try mixing around some components.


Is there anyway to really test either of the components? I have not had any trouble out of either, or lockups or freezing. I just don't want to RMA them and have newegg be like, oh they weren't broke *hands back parts*


----------



## warb0y

Hi guys,
This is my recent work to CORSAIR C70


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Nice Metro pc man! That's awesome. I'm loving Last Light but I haven't been able to play it since my PSU chocked on me

Oh wait, look what arrived in the mail today



the 3930k is from the intel summer deal


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Nice Metro pc man! That's awesome. I'm loving Last Light but I haven't been able to play it since my PSU chocked on me
> 
> Oh wait, look what arrived in the mail today
> 
> 
> 
> the 3930k is from the intel summer deal


That was pretty quick! So are you up and running again?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warb0y*
> 
> Hi guys,
> This is my recent work to CORSAIR C70
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Awesome! How did you do that? I'd love to do something on the back panel but don't know where to start


----------



## BakerMan1971

Aww Slaughtahouse, if you had gone Haswell you could have grabbed the MSI Mpower Motherboard, then the other side of the case would have matched








Very nice skinning btw.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

lolhaswell

No thanks. Btw that was Warboy who did the skin on his case.

@Buehlar Yea thats what I thought. I just ordered the psu Monday. I still have the AX here. Hopefully they send me that prepaid shipping label soon. HX has run everything ok so far. But I still get a bit of coil whine. In game its usually not there but when I specifically run 3DMark Ice Storm, its loud. I'm thinking I should open up the AX and see if it does the same thing.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Apologies to Warboy








have some rep.


----------



## warb0y

Thanks guys!!

I did it with the airbrush









I will put the worklog:thumb:


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warb0y*
> 
> Thanks guys!!
> 
> I did it with the airbrush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will put the worklog:thumb:


Great talent!!! something I lack possession, nor the tools...great job


----------



## Sumner Rol

Just got my black c70 & can't wait to get it back together. Had to cut out space in the bottom of the optical bay to fit an RX240 vertically in the front. Hopefully will have it finished by the end of next week since some wc parts are still in shipping.


----------



## Downy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Nice rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you planning on cooling the GPU? You have enough rad to do it.


A little update


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Ho

ly

crap


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Downy*
> 
> A little update
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking good







What color coolant is that?


----------



## Buehlar

Want!!!








SanDisk Extreme II SDSSDXP-240G-G25


----------



## Downy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Looking good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What color coolant is that?


It's a FeserOne ultra pure water with Mayhems red dye.


----------



## timdenby

Hey, new to this forum, first time posting. Just a quick question for anyone with this case and a Kraken X60. Does it fit?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timdenby*
> 
> Hey, new to this forum, first time posting. Just a quick question for anyone with this case and a Kraken X60. Does it fit?


Yes, 240mm & 280mm radiators are natively supported in C70 case. However, the fan spacing for 280mm radiator mount in C70 case is 20mm while Kraken X60 radiator fan spacing is 15mm. You should be able to mount it using all 8 screws without any modding though. Please refer to this for reference (it's EX 280 radiator with similar fan spacing with Kraken X60).


----------



## Xyrrath

Have to RMA my cpu









IHS is broken


----------



## blizzard232

I just upgraged to MSI Z77 MPOWER with 3770K @4,2 GHz from MSI Z77A-G45 with 2400 3,1 Ghz. I will go next month, maybe 2 for new GPU EVGA GeForce GTX670 FTW and SSD Corsair Neutron GTX 240GB. Love this case. Sry for bad lighting and quality, but I am at work all day, so night is my only time for posting picture. Cheers







 [


----------



## Devildog83

Do you think I can fit this in my C70?



Big smiles.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Just by looking at it, I wouldnt think so but good luck! I would set that up outside the case and feed in the pipes through the big punch outs above the exhaust fan slot.


----------



## Devildog83

I am only joking around. But if I did use it I would only use the pump and radiator and run some tubing to a waterblock on the VRM's and NB,. For now it's a 6 pound paper-wieght.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Well yea I know but you could make it work. I'd imagine it being a pain in the arse but you could do it. Does it leak at all?


----------



## Devildog83

Yes it did, but it is designed to sit over 2 CPUs. The whole thing sits inside on top of the CPU sockets.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

It looks so awesome. I'd just make a rig from scratch with that.

Get a proper Motherboard tray, throw that on top, and in case it with w/e design you want.


----------



## sebar

Those water cooling units are prone to leaks so be very careful. Also, they are all aluminium and you would not want to include that with any other water cooling components. Probably the only thing that would be useful would be the pump.


----------



## Xyrrath

Any1 here that has experience with the Corsair Lightning and cooling kit?

It looks cool might want to buy it but not sure if its that usefull


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> Those water cooling units are prone to leaks so be very careful. Also, they are all aluminium and you would not want to include that with any other water cooling components. Probably the only thing that would be useful would be the pump.


I thought about making a mini swamp cooler out of it so it could sit on my desk and keep me cool.


----------



## error0024

New owner here.. i tried fill up those hdd cages with my hard drives. Probably back like 3 years ago though still running sataII.
Somehow, these drives went up to 45C~ More or less, i got 2 fans 120mm the stock fans blowing from the front.
While the top part is blowing out with H110i.
Inclusive an intake from the bottom and the rear only.

Any idea how to improve the temps of the hdd?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

How many HDD's do you have?


----------



## error0024

About 5 actually .. 1 SSD is included inside, while 4 others are HDD


----------



## EwokFryer

Hello everybody, I'm a new member to Overclock.net, but I've been a lurker for a while now









Anyway, I love my C70 case and I wanted to share my love of it with ya'll.

Here's some pics:


----------



## Devildog83

Very sweet Ewok, I like. Welcome to the Club.

Please take some time to post a sig rig if you will. I would love to see what you have under the hood spec-wise.


----------



## EwokFryer

Thanks for the warm welcome Devildog,

PS: If your a US Marine, mad respect man. I tried to get through basic training last year, but I got discharged after 8 weeks in for mental health, sucks, but all is good









I've updated my sig rig.

> Question, why are my pictures flipped? In Windows and my phone, they're correct. Curious....


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EwokFryer*
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome Devildog,
> 
> PS: If your a US Marine, mad respect man. I tried to get through basic training last year, but I got discharged after 8 weeks in for mental health, sucks, but all is good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've updated my sig rig.
> 
> > Question, why are my pictures flipped? In Windows and my phone, they're correct. Curious....


Yes Sir I am a former Marine. Sorry you did not make it through basic. It was awful tough. I was never more proud than when I graduated boot camp. It was a long time ago. I did not stay past 4 years although now I wish I did. I would be retired with 20 years in Dec. if I had stayed in. Yep I am an old Leatherneck.







Thanks for the kind words.

As far as the pics it probably has to do with how you hold the camera when you snap the pic.


----------



## error0024

I was wondering, what should i do with the hard drives. SInce they're overheating.
Should i do push and pull config for the hdd tray?
thanks!


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error0024*
> 
> I was wondering, what should i do with the hard drives. SInce they're overheating.
> Should i do push and pull config for the hdd tray?
> thanks!


45 - 50C is fine for HDD. Don't worry. Try live near the Equator.







You can do push-pull too if you want, it'll definitely help air flow in the HDD cage & in the case.


----------



## messerschmitt1

Hey man, how'd you get the front edges off to paint them yellow. I really like it and wanna try it myself.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error0024*
> 
> I was wondering, what should i do with the hard drives. SInce they're overheating.
> Should i do push and pull config for the hdd tray?
> thanks!


Sure tr this -

I have SP 120 Quiets mounted on the inside of the HDD cages and the SP 120's that came with the case on in the front panel. HDD is very cool and does help keep the case very cool.


----------



## Trumpeter1994

Hey guys does anybody know if there is a way to take the Grey(in the case of my black c70) trim off the front without breaking it or anything so i can paint it. I know there's screws to get it off the side panel but is there a way to get it off the front?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trumpeter1994*
> 
> Hey guys does anybody know if there is a way to take the Grey(in the case of my black c70) trim off the front without breaking it or anything so i can paint it. I know there's screws to get it off the side panel but is there a way to get it off the front?


Some guys have snapped off the pins holding it in and after painting glue it back in. Slaughterhouse just taped it off. I used Carbon Fiber Vinyl. Caution: If you want to snap it off please read posts in this thread about it or ask somebody who has done it how they did it as to not destroy your case.


----------



## Sumner Rol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trumpeter1994*
> 
> Hey guys does anybody know if there is a way to take the Grey(in the case of my black c70) trim off the front without breaking it or anything so i can paint it. I know there's screws to get it off the side panel but is there a way to get it off the front?


There's tabs along the inside of the frame. Just push them inward and pull slightly on the front, should come off easily.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sumner Rol*
> 
> There's tabs along the inside of the frame. Just push them inward and pull slightly on the front, should come off easily.


I believe he is talking about the trim piece and not the whole front panel.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trumpeter1994*
> 
> Hey guys does anybody know if there is a way to take the Grey(in the case of my black c70) trim off the front without breaking it or anything so i can paint it. I know there's screws to get it off the side panel but is there a way to get it off the front?


No, it just has plastic pegs that is molded into the holes on the front panel.
Your're best bet will be to tape up the whole front.


----------



## Sumner Rol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I believe he is talking about the trim piece and not the whole front panel.


Ah, my mistake. Yeah I wish that trim would have been red on the black case


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Finally done with all the PSU RMA'ing. The new HX they sent me didn't shut down my PC but it still made a squealing sound when I achieved high frame rates or under intensive load. I asked the Corsair rep if I could try out the AX that I accidentally ordered and that basically solved my issue. So they let me keep the AX. Not that I particularly care for fully modular but it was nice of them to allow me to trade. They also paid for the shipping of sending back the new HX.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sumner Rol*
> 
> Ah, my mistake. Yeah I wish that trim would have been red on the black case


Yes but then I wouldn't have had so much fun with the Carbon fiber vinyl.


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Finally done with all the PSU RMA'ing. The new HX they sent me didn't shut down my PC but it still made a squealing sound when I achieved high frame rates or under intensive load. I asked the Corsair rep if I could try out the AX that I accidentally ordered and that basically solved my issue. So they let me keep the AX. Not that I particularly care for fully modular but it was nice of them to allow me to trade. They also paid for the shipping of sending back the new HX.


That is a super sweet deal you got man! Corsair never ceases to amaze me in the CS dept.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Yea I was rather impressed. I got a good guy on the phone the second time I called and through out the online chat, the rep was very helpful and understanding to say the least.

I don't expect them to know 100% every issue and the cause of such problems, but they understood I couldn't deal with the sound. It was way too noisy. I let them know how much I appreciated the help.

Rig is almost complete...

Can't really take good night photos with an iphone but you get the gist of it. Moar grreeen




I also took out the empty HDD cage and my idle gpu temps actually went up a few C. Even though the fan on the back of the cage had limited flow, it helped out. I'm probably gonna throw it back in there. I like the look of it all beefed up.


----------



## Trumpeter1994

First time painting something like this, i kinda mess it up but oh well. I might do it over with white sometime in the future


----------



## PCBuilder94

Will a 60mm thick rad fit in the top?


----------



## blizzard232

http://www.gdm.or.jp/crew/2013/0610/33595 looks tough


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBuilder94*
> 
> Will a 60mm thick rad fit in the top?


The rad alone without fans, it will really close to motherboard. I have 29.6mm rad & 25mm fans, and I can see around 10mm (guesstimate) clearance between them & motherboard.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trumpeter1994*
> 
> First time painting something like this, i kinda mess it up but oh well. I might do it over with white sometime in the future
> 
> Nice green color. Would make an awesome Razor themed build.


----------



## meiosis

Where does everyone get their 3mm LED's from for the cpu waterblock and such? Are there any preferred lighting for the case (such as UV LED strips)? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Freelancer852

Picked up a C70 Gunmetal Black version from Memory Express today for $80 CAD ($99.99 sale, plus $20 MIR).

I'll post some pics later. I'm not going to make it all nice and fancy, retiring the rig thats in it to be my file server.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Here is a quick pic of what mine currently looks like










just waiting for a BeQuiet cooler to arrive, since the Thermalright TS 140 was too big @155mm it went over the PCI-E slot.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> Here is a quick pic of what mine currently looks like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just waiting for a BeQuiet cooler to arrive, since the Thermalright TS 140 was too big @155mm it went over the PCI-E slot.


Gryphon! Nice!







I just look at this motherboard last night. If you upgrade from IVY, I'm interested to see how well Haswell in-term of temperature.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Hi Kizwan
Upgraded from an AMD Phenom II 965BE
so for me its a massive difference.

So far my experience with the board has been great, the included ASUS software suite give me desktop control over fans and monitors various temperatures around the board. I will compare these temperatures to 3rd party applications to see if there is a noticeable delta. The Fan profiles are very clever too, still working out what they are up to, but it keeps the already quiet system quieter.

Techpowerup managed a 4.6ghz overclock with a 4770k on this board, so it is definitely no slouch, I am looking forward to having some serious time hopefully at the weekend to really push my setup.

I need a TUF GPU to match it now


----------



## kizwan

I'm sure that stock cooler just temporary. What cooler you're going to get or eyeing at least?


----------



## MusicMelody

I'm looking to get a Thermaltake Frio for my heatsink, and I was wondering, with all 10 fan slots spoken for, what is the best form of airflow? intake front, bottom and sides, with exhaust rear and top? I was thinking of using 10 AF120/140's the performance editions. Also, has anyone done any modding to the HDD cage area and the bay area, kind of closing it off in a sense?


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicMelody*
> 
> I'm looking to get a Thermaltake Frio for my heatsink, and I was wondering, with all 10 fan slots spoken for, what is the best form of airflow? intake front, bottom and sides, with exhaust rear and top? I was thinking of using 10 AF120/140's the performance editions. Also, has anyone done any modding to the HDD cage area and the bay area, kind of closing it off in a sense?


Your plans should give you the best air flow. The HDD bay area will become a bit restrctive when it's full of drives.
I closed the side off with a panel made from a peice of the stock window (wood should work) and added a HDD fan and it helped to pull air across the drives a good bit.


----------



## Sumner Rol

Finally got my loop up and running. Had to mod the optical bay to fit the fat 240 rad in front. I went with a flat red paint for the optical bay but now it doesn't look as good with the tubing & res so I may try to get a hold of another bay and paint it more of a candy red. All-in-all I love the case. The 500R just seemed flimsy to me.


----------



## Buehlar

Nice rig Sumner Rol








Can you get us some pics of the mod and rad placement?


----------



## Sumner Rol

All I did here was dremel out the center of the cage bottom so the top of the rad could fit.



After that getting a push/pull in the front was easy. I did have to mount the top/pull fan after I put the rad in due to clearance.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sumner Rol*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got my loop up and running. Had to mod the optical bay to fit the fat 240 rad in front. I went with a flat red paint for the optical bay but now it doesn't look as good with the tubing & res so I may try to get a hold of another bay and paint it more of a candy red. All-in-all I love the case. The 500R just seemed flimsy to me.


Beautiful







and i agree this is a great case. (only problem with mine that i'm getting lazy on dusting duty for the front filter)

if you ever get to redo the loop i think you could shorten the tubing a little for a cleaner look.
btw, what fans are you using there?


----------



## Buehlar

I'd assume you could still utilize the bottom bay depending on the profile of the device. Good work!


----------



## Sumner Rol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> Beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i agree this is a great case. (only problem with mine that i'm getting lazy on dusting duty for the front filter)
> 
> if you ever get to redo the loop i think you could shorten the tubing a little for a cleaner look.
> btw, what fans are you using there?


Yeah I went a little long just because it was my first custom loop. I'll probably shorten them when it's due for a drain.

The rear exhaust & rad fans are CM SickleFlow 120's, the door fans are Corsair AF140's.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

What block do you have on your GPU? The chrome finish is amazing


----------



## Sumner Rol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> What block do you have on your GPU? The chrome finish is amazing


It's the Heatkiller GPU-x3 with the matching backplate.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

That back plate is sweet! Does it mount through the PCB into the block? Or can I just throw it on my gtx 780 pcb (ref cooler)?


----------



## Sumner Rol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> That back plate is sweet! Does it mount through the PCB into the block? Or can I just throw it on my gtx 780 pcb (ref cooler)?


It just uses longer bolts with spacers so I believe you can take out all the stock screws except for the 4 around the gpu and mount it that way. I know people have used the EVGA backplate with the stock cooler so it should work the same. Might wanna check on the 780 forum just to be sure since I didn't actually try that myself.


----------



## Freelancer852

Pics, as promised:












Nothing special, don't really care about cable management since this is basically going to just be a file server after my "Titan" sig rig is competed. This is basically the "Cortex" rig in my sig, just minus one of the GPU's.


----------



## BakerMan1971

So many excellent builds on here









and Kizwan, I will be receiving today a BeQuiet Dark Rock Advanced


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sumner Rol*
> 
> It just uses longer bolts with spacers so I believe you can take out all the stock screws except for the 4 around the gpu and mount it that way. I know people have used the EVGA backplate with the stock cooler so it should work the same. Might wanna check on the 780 forum just to be sure since I didn't actually try that myself.


When you say EVGA backplate, do you mean the Hydro Copper? I know they sell a proper backplate to mount onto it, but im curious if these water block backplates will work onto it. Unless you need the posts from the water block it self because they are threaded for the screws.


----------



## Xyrrath

Just received my replacement CPU \o/

temps are 7-8c lower on stock and no more 20c temp difference between cores #1+#2 and #3+#4


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Nice. Overclock it at all yet?


----------



## Xyrrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Nice. Overclock it at all yet?


Running prime at an amazing 4.7Ghz @ 1.168v currently


----------



## Slaughtahouse

1.168? Wow, thats what I run my 3570k for 4.2. Default voltage but I have no idea how you got 4.7 stable on it.

Edit: I forgot I lowered my Voltage. Got it at 1.136 right now for 4.2ghz


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> 1.168? Wow, thats what I run my 3570k for 4.2. Default voltage but I have no idea how you got 4.7 stable on it.
> 
> Edit: I forgot I lowered my Voltage. Got it at 1.136 right now for 4.2ghz


i guess because he got new one it is from a good batch.


----------



## blizzard232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sumner Rol*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How did you get out this bay?? I want to spray it to the gold, but I could not get it out.


----------



## Sumner Rol

This is the one I meant, it's just a regular backplate (that should have been standard given the price of the card): EVGA GTX 680 Backplate.


----------



## Xyrrath

Once i know its 100% stable i will post batch numbers for those who are interested









EDIT:

It has been running for well over 6 and a half hours stable keeping it running till atleast 12 hours for the ivy bridge listing.

Batch#L250B401

Highest Temps:
Core 1 : 77c @ 14:45
Core 2 : 81c @ 14:44
Core 3 : 80c @ 14:44
Core 4 : 77c @ 14:49

Highest temps were reached at hottest point of the day with ambient in my room of about 25 (gotta love flat roofs)


----------



## Devildog83

Please explain:\\

Say for instructional purposes I run my FX 8350 at 4.5 Ghz and 1.425v it get's to barely over 50c but if you set a 3570k @ 1.168v and 4.7 Ghz it get's to 80C. Doesn't the voltage cause the heat and why do Intel CPU's run so hot.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Please explain:\\
> 
> Say for instructional purposes I run my FX 8350 at 4.5 Ghz and 1.425v it get's to barely over 50c but if you set a 3570k @ 1.168v and 4.7 Ghz it get's to 80C. Doesn't the voltage cause the heat and why do Intel CPU's run so hot.


Ivy bridge CPUs run hot because Intel this gen (or rather previous gen) decided to go on TIM instead of Solder between the IHS and the CPU dye. On theory it should have worked as well as Solder or at least 5C more at worst but somehow Intel made a tiny mistake of putting a tiny bit too much black rubber material that holds the IHS to the CPU PCB and that little fraction too much made the IHS a few fractions of the mm further from the CPU dye and that distance, which added more distance between the CPU TIM and IHS (and the TIM on its underside too) which yields the 10 to 20C temp difference. (since Air is a great heat insulator).

and when you compare Ivy to sandy or Ivy to delidded ivy the difference is obvious. (one of the delid threads delidded and put the IHS back on with no TIM replacement and got ~12C lower temps already)
When you also change the TIM to a high quality one you can expect another 5C difference.


----------



## redfaction95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shtomper*
> 
> Didn't want to show it off until its completley done, still waiting for my drill so I can attach my tinnted window, but this is it so far guys. Pick a color - any color.


Bro..........that looks just stunning....can i ask, which lightning are u using...?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

He's using a LED strip he got off Amazon or Ebay that comes with a remote. The remote allows you to change colours and brightness' as far as I know. I have the NZXT hue in my case and it gives me nearly identical results. I just don't have a good enough camera to properly show off the lighting.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> Ivy bridge CPUs run hot because Intel this gen (or rather previous gen) decided to go on TIM instead of Solder between the IHS and the CPU dye. On theory it should have worked as well as Solder or at least 5C more at worst but somehow Intel made a tiny mistake of putting a tiny bit too much black rubber material that holds the IHS to the CPU PCB and that little fraction too much made the IHS a few fractions of the mm further from the CPU dye and that distance, which added more distance between the CPU TIM and IHS (and the TIM on its underside too) which yields the 10 to 20C temp difference. (since Air is a great heat insulator).
> 
> and when you compare Ivy to sandy or Ivy to delidded ivy the difference is obvious. (one of the delid threads delidded and put the IHS back on with no TIM replacement and got ~12C lower temps already)
> When you also change the TIM to a high quality one you can expect another 5C difference.


I heard they can also take more heat. What would happen if you ran a 3570k @ 1.3v or 1.4 v. ?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

I ran mine at 1.3v to get 4.8ghz stable. Max temps were about 80+ on load. Perfectly normal.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> I ran mine at 1.3v to get 4.8ghz stable. Max temps were about 80+ on load. Perfectly normal.


Nice.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Please explain:\\
> 
> Say for instructional purposes I run my FX 8350 at 4.5 Ghz and 1.425v it get's to barely over 50c but if you set a 3570k @ 1.168v and 4.7 Ghz it get's to 80C. Doesn't the voltage cause the heat and why do Intel CPU's run so hot.


AMD use their own _scale_ to determine _accurate_ reading of the CPU temperature. _Accurate_ in the sense of when to trigger thermal throttling, thermal shutdown, etc (overheating protection). Basically, for example if AMD CPU reported 50C, it actually not physical temperature of the CPU. Both Intel & AMD determine the _accurate_ CPU temperature using Digital Thermal Sensor (DTS) on the processor. The reason why Intel running hotter than AMD simply because Intel use different scale to determine the _accurate_ reading of the temperature.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> AMD use their own _scale_ to determine _accurate_ reading of the CPU temperature. _Accurate_ in the sense of when to trigger thermal throttling, thermal shutdown, etc (overheating protection). Basically, for example if AMD CPU reported 50C, it actually not physical temperature of the CPU. Both Intel & AMD determine the _accurate_ CPU temperature using Digital Thermal Sensor (DTS) on the processor. The reason why Intel running hotter than AMD simply because Intel use different scale to determine the _accurate_ reading of the temperature.


Comparing a 8350 to 3570 isn't very accurate either. 3570 is a 22nm transistor fab, whereas 3850 is a 32nm. A more accurate comparison would be 3850 to 2500k or 3850 to 3930k (more similar core count and thermal package) at which point kizwan's statement becomes more accurate. Ivy runs a lot hotter because the smaller transistors make the die physically smaller. It's like pumping 5W of heat load into a big heatsink (large die) vs the same heat load into a tiny heat sink (small die). Since die size determines contact patch size, it is very very relevant.


----------



## Xyrrath

Could any1 help me with a custom loop design wich I want to make in the near future.

I just did my first normal build so dont know wich manufacturers to use etc.

I do want to keep the top hdd bay in tact because i do make use of normal hdd

I was thinking about cpu + gpu in the loop


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Comparing a 8350 to 3570 isn't very accurate either. 3570 is a 22nm transistor fab, whereas 3850 is a 32nm. A more accurate comparison would be 3850 to 2500k or 3850 to 3930k (more similar core count and thermal package) at which point kizwan's statement becomes more accurate. Ivy runs a lot hotter because the smaller transistors make the die physically smaller. It's like pumping 5W of heat load into a big heatsink (large die) vs the same heat load into a tiny heat sink (small die). Since die size determines contact patch size, it is very very relevant.


I'm not comparing between 8350 & 3570. I'm comparing the temperature between AMD & Intel CPUs. Like I said before, the AMD CPU temperature is not physical temperature.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I'm not comparing between 8350 & 3570. I'm comparing the temperature between AMD & Intel CPUs. Like I said before, the AMD CPU temperature is not physical temperature.


And I agreed. I was just adding to the explanation of why the temps were so very different







My APU reports 75C and there is NO WAY it's running that hot because the heatsink is seated mega tight with ICD compound and when it says 70C the heatsink isn't even warm to the touch.


Spoiler: uATX mega heatsink inside



[/quote]



AMD's temperature reporting is super funky, even though they said that with Richland the die has a temp sensor. That said, AMD procs definitely run a lot cooler with high voltage. But for that, we can look to cars. A car with very high per-cylinder efficiency/power will run a lot hotter than a car with lower per-cylinder power output given the same cooling system. This is a parallel to IPC. Higher IPC at the same wattage = more heat since things are running closer to their architectural limits. Then consider that a 77W IB part has a higher IPC than a 100W PD part and the heat issue is magnified. Hence why I chose to delid my 3770k.

I love my i7 and APU equally. One teams with titans to give me games at blistering framerates, the other is content to stand alone and drive my 120" 3d home theater system. I have no bias nor agenda in the matter.


----------



## Trumpeter1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meiosis*
> 
> Where does everyone get their 3mm LED's from for the cpu waterblock and such? Are there any preferred lighting for the case (such as UV LED strips)? Thanks in advance!


I bought mine off frozencpu, same with my whole loop. I was actually at school in my dorm when did it. Walked outside and used an outlet on the side of the music building and a flashlight to solder the LEDs one night. just had my friend hold the flashlight. I think i was like the only guy that had a soldering iron in his room. Had lots of tools actually.

http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g6/c455/s117/list/p1/Lighting-LEDs-3mm_LED-Page1.html


----------



## kizwan

AMD processors does use DTS to determine accurate temperature reading. What I'm trying to explain is when AMD CPU temperature is reported for example 50C, it's actually not _real world_ 50C. The actual physical temperature may higher. The real purpose of the CPU temp is for overheating protection; when to start thermal throttling, thermal shutdown, etc. The problem with monitoring software on AMD system, they may read the temperature from thermal sensor on the motherboard instead of from DTS on the processor. Depend on the location of the thermal sensor, it may reported higher or lower than the actual physical temperature.

Anyway,


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sumner Rol*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got my loop up and running. Had to mod the optical bay to fit the fat 240 rad in front. I went with a flat red paint for the optical bay but now it doesn't look as good with the tubing & res so I may try to get a hold of another bay and paint it more of a candy red. All-in-all I love the case. The 500R just seemed flimsy to me.


Overall your setup does look very nice. Nice work!







I really like what you did to the optical bay. I like the colour.


----------



## Sumner Rol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Overall your setup does look very nice. Nice work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like what you did to the optical bay. I like the colour.


Thank you







It was the first type of real case modding I've done. It's addicting so now I want to do more LOL.


----------



## Swag

Evolution of Swag's Venus:
Early 2012:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Mid-Late 2012:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







2013:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Evolution of Swag's Venus:
> Early 2012:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid-Late 2012:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2013:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


i can start guessing the next, wet and expensive, phase


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Evolution of Swag's Venus:
> Early 2012:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid-Late 2012:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2013:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can start guessing the next, wet and expensive, phase
Click to expand...

Hahahah! How did you know? I was thinking of a $700 full custom watercool system. Planning to get EK everything so I can get a sponsorship and even WC the SSD if it's possible.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

WC the SSD? Now that's completely unnecessary! ahahahah

Probably cost more to W/C then the price of the SSD, when they dont even really break ambient temps in the first place.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> WC the SSD? Now that's completely unnecessary! ahahahah
> 
> Probably cost more to W/C then the price of the SSD, when they dont even really break ambient temps in the first place.


I really just want to do it to say I was the first to make a build log with a WCed SSD.


----------



## Xyrrath

Could any1 tell me how to setup the tubing best? not sure how to link it through never done waterloops


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I really just want to do it to say I was the first to make a build log with a WCed SSD.


You'll be a hero to us all


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I really just want to do it to say I was the first to make a build log with a WCed SSD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be a hero to us all
Click to expand...

Now, all I'm looking for is a 2.5 HDD water cooling block... All of it is 3.5 but I could use a converter from 2.5 --> 3.5 and just attach it.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

The dedication.

To keep things rational, I would highly advise you save your money but if you want to do it for fun, again, good luck.



I'd do something like this and get that adapter for an SSD to make it 3.5". The block would be attached to that adapter and probably only effect the temps of the assembly and not the components but it's the only solution I can see without milling/CNCing your own block.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> The dedication.
> 
> To keep things rational, I would highly advise you save your money but if you want to do it for fun, again, good luck.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd do something like this and get that adapter for an SSD to make it 3.5". The block would be attached to that adapter and probably only effect the temps of the assembly and not the components but it's the only solution I can see without milling/CNCing your own block.


Cool the assembly, you indirectly cool the components inside. I admit, it is very irrational and really not cost effective since SSDs produce little to no heat due to the no moving parts component of it. I'll see how much it'll end up all together and if I can afford the SSD cooler, then I'll do it.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Well... If the main contact is with the adapter, I would imagine that the assembly itself wont get that much cooler. Let alone the components inside. That's why I said that.

You would probably have to run it on a separate loop too, correct? Wouldn't the water going through other components be warmer then ambient in the first place? I have never done W/Cing but I would imagine that the water would be a bit warmer then ambient.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Well... If the main contact is with the adapter, I would imagine that the assembly itself wont get that much cooler. Let alone the components inside. That's why I said that.
> 
> You would probably have to run it on a separate loop too, correct? Wouldn't the water going through other components be warmer then ambient in the first place? I have never done W/Cing but I would imagine that the water would be a bit warmer then ambient.


Well, it'll pass through 2 radiators between the components so it should be cooler than ambient because of the fans.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Wouldn't the fans just regulate/circulate the ambient temperature? Because if its blowing x temp air through a rad, how could the water be cooler then x temp air going through the rad?

Again, never done Water cooling so im a bit noob on the topic.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Wouldn't the fans just regulate/circulate the ambient temperature? Because if its blowing x temp air through a rad, how could the water be cooler then x temp air going through the rad?
> 
> Again, never done Water cooling so im a bit noob on the topic.


Well things can't go lower than ambient temp because of the physical barrier of thermal heat gain/loss. But you can cool the water as close to the ambient as possible making it cooler. Fans don't actually cool a room, they can't. If you put it in a closed system, the system would gain heat overall because the fan creates heat. All we feel from fans is a wind-chill.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Exactly. Well, you could use refrigerant and have a condenser to get below ambient but that's what I thought.Or some crazy LN2 or peltier pad setup. Didn't make sense on air.

So basically you are going to be running minimum ambient temperature water on top of a device that gets barely gets above room temps in the first place?

I can't help but laugh, but it would be cool to see. Just to say you got EVERYTHING on water


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Exactly. Well, you could use refrigerant and have a condenser to get below ambient but that's what I thought.Or some crazy LN2 or peltier pad setup. Didn't make sense on air.
> 
> So basically you are going to be running minimum ambient temperature water on top of a device that gets barely gets above room temps in the first place?
> 
> I can't help but laugh, but it would be cool to see. Just to say you got EVERYTHING on water


Basically.







Just to say that every single component is under water, even the SSD.


----------



## blizzard232

I accidentally broke one of these plastic clips for PSU cables, is it possible, that they will be in this kit?? http://www.corsair.com/us/parts/case-parts/vengeance-series-c70-accessory-kit.html


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hahahah! How did you know? I was thinking of a $700 full custom watercool system. Planning to get EK everything so I can get a sponsorship and even WC the SSD if it's possible.


well, i have noticed (on myself too) that PC Enthusiasm is like a drug, and the Water Cooling is the better, more expensive one that everyone eventually get too so yeah. prepare to throw lots of $$$ for the satisfaction of WC, because you will throw even more when you will add / change / make a new one.









Pfff! Watercooling the SSD? you need to water cool your rads, case (purely the metal, so it will be "_Cool_") and the most important the fittings themselves. Because no real honorable WC loop is worth anything if it doesn't have the luxurious, limited, fittings blocks which are as endless as the amount of fittings in the loop. (and the angle one have their own separate one, because we can)
And don't forget to water cool the reservoir for those hugely important 0.001K lower temps.

/obvious, hopefully, sarcastic statement about the WC community


----------



## Slaughtahouse

If you are talking about the little compressible clip you use to plug into secure the cable into motherboard or GPU, no. You would have to check out power supply cables for your AX 850


----------



## blizzard232

Nope, I meant this plastic thing, that hold PSU cables on backside of C70.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

You forgot about Water cooling your fans.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard232*
> 
> Nope, I meant this plastic thing, that hold PSU cables on backside of C70.


Damn. I don't think that clip is in there. You could try contacting Corsair through Customer Service and see what they say. They might even offer it free of charge, but I would imagine you would have to pay for the shipping.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> You forgot about Water cooling your fans.


stupid me! how could have i forgot? maybe i have over estimated the _Coolness_ of the loop that the fans wouldn't dare to heat up









while we're at it, we also need to WC the tubing. because there is no _Cool_ in WC without water cooled tubing.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hahahah! How did you know? I was thinking of a $700 full custom watercool system. Planning to get EK everything so I can get a sponsorship and even WC the SSD if it's possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, i have noticed (on myself too) that PC Enthusiasm is like a drug, and the Water Cooling is the better, more expensive one that everyone eventually get too so yeah. prepare to throw lots of $$$ for the satisfaction of WC, because you will throw even more when you will add / change / make a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pfff! Watercooling the SSD? you need to water cool your rads, case (purely the metal, so it will be "_Cool_") and the most important the fittings themselves. Because no real honorable WC loop is worth anything if it doesn't have the luxurious, limited, fittings blocks which are as endless as the amount of fittings in the loop. (and the angle one have their own separate one, because we can)
> And don't forget to water cool the reservoir for those hugely important 0.001K lower temps.
> 
> /obvious, hopefully, sarcastic statement about the WC community
Click to expand...

I'm prepared to drop money for the WC community.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> You forgot about Water cooling your fans.[/quote
> 
> I should watercool my fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha, that sounds so counter-productive. By cooling the fans, I need the fans to run. For the fans to run, they will produce heat to cool the very heat they are making.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Ahahahaha im dying right now


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I'm prepared to drop money for the WC community.


but is your bank account prepared








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Ahahahaha im dying right now


Would you like Pastel Blue with that? (because we can and pastel looks great in any place, shape or form)


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I'm prepared to drop money for the WC community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but is your bank account prepared
Click to expand...

So far it is.







I just hope I don't have any impulsive purchases between then and now.


----------



## Xyrrath

Just drop your case in miniral oil XD


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Basically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to say that every single component is under water, even the SSD.


Cooling the SSD? You definitely won't see any benefits. Lets all be fair here because 90% of the chit we do isn't necessary







but... "We do it because you CAN!" and that motto gets





















from me!
Practical? No, but would be very cool nontheless. Can't wait to see what you come up with Swag!









By the way, look what just showed up








I'm not gonna put them on water though...maybe just some LN2


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Please update this thread as much as possible Swag if you do go through it. I want to see how it all goes down if you do end up doing it.

Nice SSD's! I just got a 2tb black HDD last night. You gonna raid those puppies?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Please update this thread as much as possible Swag if you do go through it. I want to see how it all goes down if you do end up doing it.
> 
> Nice SSD's! I just got a 2tb black HDD last night. You gonna raid those puppies?


Well, once I get enough money to blow after buying a 2nd gpu, it will happen. I'm going to be visiting some various stores in the next few weeks to get an idea of what I really want. I originally planned to not go WC if Ivy Bridge-E proves to be worth it but since it doesn't seem promising right now, I might just buy a 3770k and WC my entire rig.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Nice SSD's! I just got a 2tb black HDD last night. You gonna raid those puppies?


Yes sir, most critics say there's no benefit in "real world" usage but I'm gonna do it because "I can"








I'll do a small review @ my specs and the SSDs as a single drive and in RAID 0. They were just released on the 11th and according to pre-release reviews they are very close to par with the 840 Pro.
Also the speeds are said to be way more consistent and don't drop off when past 50% capacity like what the Samsung's and other drives are known to suffer from. 5-year warranty to boot









I almost went with 2TB blacks myself but I couldn't pass up $79.99 each for 2TB Barracudas and $54.99 each for 1TB's (for RAID 0)
One of the 2TB will be dedicated as backup for the RAID and the other partitioned for misc/work/extra storage etc. I love WD drives but Seagate has also never failed me either.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard232*
> 
> I accidentally broke one of these plastic clips for PSU cables, is it possible, that they will be in this kit?? http://www.corsair.com/us/parts/case-parts/vengeance-series-c70-accessory-kit.html


No that kit won't carry them. I am assuming you mean the cable management clips behind the motherboard tray. I am not sure how to get them but if you go to the Corsair forums they have Reps who are more than willing to help point you in the right direction. Just look for the Case thread. I hope that helps.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Yes sir, most critics say there's no benefit in "real world" usage but I'm gonna do it because "I can"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll do a small review @ my specs and the SSDs as a single drive and in RAID 0. They were just released on the 11th and according to pre-release reviews they are very close to par with the 840 Pro.
> Also the speeds are said to be way more consistent and don't drop off when past 50% capacity like what the Samsung's and other drives are known to suffer from. 5-year warranty to boot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost went with 2TB blacks myself but I couldn't pass up $79.99 each for 2TB Barracudas and $54.99 each for 1TB's (for RAID 0)
> One of the 2TB will be dedicated as backup for the RAID and the other partitioned for misc/work/extra storage etc. I love WD drives but Seagate has also never failed me either.


Yea that is a great deal. I was considering returning my WD Black after I got it to try a Barracuda because of the noise but im already accustomed to it. Forgot how have a HDD changes the acoustics of a PC. These drivers are apparently known to be louder and hotter then most drives, but offer the best performance. I'm not raiding though, I don't think I deal with the unreliability of RAID.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrrath*
> 
> Could any1 tell me how to setup the tubing best? not sure how to link it through never done waterloops


I would do like this:-

bay res/pump combo >> CPU >> top radiator >> GPU >> bottom radiator >> bay res/pump combo

* *>>* : direction


----------



## Trumpeter1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard232*
> 
> Nope, I meant this plastic thing, that hold PSU cables on backside of C70.


Do me a favor and let me know if you can get one of those off their customer service because i have a broken one as well


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trumpeter1994*
> 
> Do me a favor and let me know if you can get one of those off their customer service because i have a broken one as well


They used to be listed on the support site but I just went through all the pages and couldn't find them again. You might have to call them.


----------



## Xyrrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I would do like this:-
> 
> bay res/pump combo >> CPU >> top radiator >> GPU >> bottom radiator >> bay res/pump combo
> 
> * *>>* : direction




So something like this?


----------



## meiosis

My C70 as it is now, my weekend endeavor of painting and cable sleeving. xD.

Started the paint job at 3 am because I couldn't sleep messed it up but I do think my choice of color is unique.












If there are any suggestions let me know, I have a week to kill xD. Looking towards finding a decent GPU + waterblock to throw under.

Also thanks sebar for the window :3


----------



## Xyrrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meiosis*
> 
> My C70 as it is now, my weekend endeavor of painting and cable sleeving. xD.
> 
> Started the paint job at 3 am because I couldn't sleep messed it up but I do think my choice of color is unique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there are any suggestions let me know, I have a week to kill xD. Looking towards finding a decent GPU + waterblock to throw under.


Could you make an open case shot?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrrath*
> 
> 
> 
> So something like this?


Yes.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meiosis*
> 
> My C70 as it is now, my weekend endeavor of painting and cable sleeving. xD.
> 
> Started the paint job at 3 am because I couldn't sleep messed it up but I do think my choice of color is unique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there are any suggestions let me know, I have a week to kill xD. Looking towards finding a decent GPU + waterblock to throw under.
> 
> Also thanks sebar for the window :3


Nice colour combo!


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meiosis*
> 
> My C70 as it is now, my weekend endeavor of painting and cable sleeving. xD.
> 
> Started the paint job at 3 am because I couldn't sleep messed it up but I do think my choice of color is unique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there are any suggestions let me know, I have a week to kill xD. Looking towards finding a decent GPU + waterblock to throw under.
> 
> Also thanks sebar for the window :3


Really awesome C70 rig, and amazing color combination which works very well in there.

Another ASUS M5F owner in this club







and its water cooled with the stock block









On the GPU question: not sure which camp you want or how much you are willing to spend, but since the launch of the GTX700 line you should strongly consider searching for either a HD7950/70 or a GTX670/80 since you could easily find those for cheap from second hand. and if you are a little lucky you might find one sold with a WB already.

btw, why do you have a single RAM stick?


----------



## Swag

I added something important to my build.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I added something important to my build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


A patriots rig for sure. I love it.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I added something important to my build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A patriots rig for sure. I love it.
Click to expand...

Enlisting in a few years after I finish my degree.







Soon, very soon.


----------



## Swag

I just bought something to match my Military Green C70.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I just bought something to match my Military Green


Ooohhh sweeeet








How does it respond? and feel ergonomically? button locations etc...


----------



## dallas1990

Hey guys, I got the military green c70. I built it in march as a birth day gift for me lol.

This pic is an old one but I'll post more recent ones later. But I took the old corsair h50 out and replaced it with the swiftech h220. CPU is a amd fx-8320 oc'd to 4.13 ATM plan to get it up to 4.4 later. GPU is a Asus gtx 670 PSU is a thermal take 750 mono is the Asus sabertooth 990 r2.0 she has a 120gb Samsung 840 ssd and a 1tb wd black. She also has 9 fans 6 in 3 out. I had an idea if the air pressure inside the case is greater than outside it'll help with the dust. I plan to get 8gb more ram and dust filters. But this is my first build took 5 hours to finish her.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I just bought something to match my Military Green
> 
> 
> 
> Ooohhh sweeeet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does it respond? and feel ergonomically? button locations etc...
Click to expand...

The response actually kinda feels weird, I feel a slight slowness when I drag pages around. But it grips amazingly, for both my palm and fingertip grip. The Sniper button location is kind of inconvenient because of my short fingers, I can't reach it too well. The other buttons are perfectly fine though.


----------



## dminzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Hello boys, just joined up this forum and Overclock for the first time.
> 
> Working on a build, which will also be my first pc build. I only have a few pics and the case is empty (for the most part). Here's some verification lol (phone pics)
> 
> 
> 
> and my desk setup
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I should state this now, but its not a purely gaming build. For rendering in CAD software AND gaming of course.
> Here is my current list of parts:
> 
> Corsair C70 Vengeance Military Green
> Corsair HX850 psu
> Samsung 840 250gb SSD
> GSkill Sniper 2x4(2) 2133 ram
> 
> The other parts im waiting on are:
> 
> ASRock x79 Extreme6
> Intel i7 3930k
> EVGA 660 Ti 3gb SC
> Xigmatek Dark Knight II
> 
> Question, I bought a pack of quiet Corsair fans (120mm) and have mounted them in front, behind the grill. I've left the stock fan behind the cages. Would having that 4 fan setup in front improve airflow? I took out the top cage before and was messing around but im thinking about removing all the racks for the drives to improve flow while leaving in both cages. Hopefully, the silents up front will help with noise and the stocks will give it a greater push. I can't test right now since im missing the most crucial parts but does anyone have 4 fans rocking in the front?
> 
> edit: with fans installed infront
> 
> 
> Inside of case with extra fans
> 
> 
> Im also dying to do that window mod. Can't stand the holes in the window, it is honestly the dumbest features I have ever seen,
> 
> Anyways...
> 
> Any questions, comments, concerns, let me know.


How did you get the little grills in the acrilic onto the front side instead of the back i would love to do this and show off my gfx cards


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Hello boys, just joined up this forum and Overclock for the first time.
> 
> Working on a build, which will also be my first pc build. I only have a few pics and the case is empty (for the most part). Here's some verification lol (phone pics)
> 
> 
> 
> and my desk setup
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I should state this now, but its not a purely gaming build. For rendering in CAD software AND gaming of course.
> Here is my current list of parts:
> 
> Corsair C70 Vengeance Military Green
> Corsair HX850 psu
> Samsung 840 250gb SSD
> GSkill Sniper 2x4(2) 2133 ram
> 
> The other parts im waiting on are:
> 
> ASRock x79 Extreme6
> Intel i7 3930k
> EVGA 660 Ti 3gb SC
> Xigmatek Dark Knight II
> 
> Question, I bought a pack of quiet Corsair fans (120mm) and have mounted them in front, behind the grill. I've left the stock fan behind the cages. Would having that 4 fan setup in front improve airflow? I took out the top cage before and was messing around but im thinking about removing all the racks for the drives to improve flow while leaving in both cages. Hopefully, the silents up front will help with noise and the stocks will give it a greater push. I can't test right now since im missing the most crucial parts but does anyone have 4 fans rocking in the front?
> 
> edit: with fans installed infront
> 
> 
> Inside of case with extra fans
> 
> 
> Im also dying to do that window mod. Can't stand the holes in the window, it is honestly the dumbest features I have ever seen,
> 
> Anyways...
> 
> Any questions, comments, concerns, let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you get the little grills in the acrilic onto the front side instead of the back i would love to do this and show off my gfx cards
Click to expand...

Why don't you just make your own acrylic window for the cheap price of $15?


----------



## dminzi

d


----------



## gdubc

Delete


----------



## dminzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> If you don't want to make your own I know Sebar makes them for like $20. Cheap n Easy


ok im new here could you link me to sebar?


----------



## gdubc

Delete


----------



## dminzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> That's his username. You can just private message him its just spelled sebar. Just search his name and ask him if he still doing them or not and I'm sure he'll let you know. Last I knew it was $20 plus shipping.


do you send it to him and he sends it back or something?


----------



## gdubc

Delete


----------



## DishRagBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> No you just pay him the cost through PayPal and he sends you the window part and then you just switch it with your old one and keep the old one for a backup or something. Its just screws that hold it onto the side panel.


I might do this too actually i want to change my C70 window pretty bad but i shattered two pieces of acrylic last time i tried. :/ Thanks for the info i might shoot him a message.


----------



## dminzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> No you just pay him the cost through PayPal and he sends you the window part and then you just switch it with your old one and keep the old one for a backup or something. Its just screws that hold it onto the side panel.


oh sweet


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DishRagBoy*
> 
> I might do this too actually i want to change my C70 window pretty bad but i shattered two pieces of acrylic last time i tried. :/ Thanks for the info i might shoot him a message.


How did you shatter it if you don't mind me asking?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> The response actually kinda feels weird, I feel a slight slowness when I drag pages around. But it grips amazingly, for both my palm and fingertip grip. The Sniper button location is kind of inconvenient because of my short fingers, I can't reach it too well. The other buttons are perfectly fine though.


That's why I decided not to buy it. I've read some posts online, even here on OCN and people were complaining about the sensor. I'm sure most people wont even recognize that there is an issue but some people have. Like a smoothing effect or something. Im not entirely sure and I can't judge it since I have never tried it.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DishRagBoy*
> 
> I might do this too actually i want to change my C70 window pretty bad but i shattered two pieces of acrylic last time i tried. :/ Thanks for the info i might shoot him a message.
> 
> 
> 
> How did you shatter it if you don't mind me asking?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> The response actually kinda feels weird, I feel a slight slowness when I drag pages around. But it grips amazingly, for both my palm and fingertip grip. The Sniper button location is kind of inconvenient because of my short fingers, I can't reach it too well. The other buttons are perfectly fine though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why I decided not to buy it. I've read some posts online, even here on OCN and people were complaining about the sensor. I'm sure most people wont even recognize that there is an issue but some people have. Like a smoothing effect or something. Im not entirely sure and I can't judge it since I have never tried it.
Click to expand...

Just like a smoothing effect.









And pertaining to the acrylic window, you have to a very fine blade with a circular saw and a thick piece of perspex. No shattering and perfect edges.


----------



## DishRagBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> How did you shatter it if you don't mind me asking?
> That's why I decided not to buy it. I've read some posts online, even here on OCN and people were complaining about the sensor. I'm sure most people wont even recognize that there is an issue but some people have. Like a smoothing effect or something. Im not entirely sure and I can't judge it since I have never tried it.


Well shattered is a kind of exaggerated. I mean after i got the windows nice and measured out and cut (Lowes does it for free) when i started drilling holes the acrylic kept on cracking and splintering and breaking and such and such. But it might just be the drill bit i used. So if anyone knows of a drill bit that works well for drilling through acrylic would be great.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DishRagBoy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> How did you shatter it if you don't mind me asking?
> That's why I decided not to buy it. I've read some posts online, even here on OCN and people were complaining about the sensor. I'm sure most people wont even recognize that there is an issue but some people have. Like a smoothing effect or something. Im not entirely sure and I can't judge it since I have never tried it.
> 
> 
> 
> Well shattered is a kind of exaggerated. I mean after i got the windows nice and measured out and cut (Lowes does it for free) when i started drilling holes the acrylic kept on cracking and splintering and breaking and such and such. But it might just be the drill bit i used. So if anyone knows of a drill bit that works well for drilling through acrylic would be great.
Click to expand...

Best drill bit to drill acrylic without any cracking, splintering, or melting would be to use a wood-bore drill bit. I showed it on here a while back showing how I used it on high RPM and no cracking/melting occured.

Something like this, I used 1/4 I think:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DishRagBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Best drill bit to drill acrylic without any cracking, splintering, or melting would be to use a wood-bore drill bit. I showed it on here a while back showing how I used it on high RPM and no cracking/melting occured.
> 
> Something like this, I used 1/4 I think:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Really now? I never would have thought. I just used a "normal" drill bit. Definitely going to have to try that out when i get around to it.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DishRagBoy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Best drill bit to drill acrylic without any cracking, splintering, or melting would be to use a wood-bore drill bit. I showed it on here a while back showing how I used it on high RPM and no cracking/melting occured.
> 
> Something like this, I used 1/4 I think:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really now? I never would have thought. I just used a "normal" drill bit. Definitely going to have to try that out when i get around to it.
Click to expand...

Yup, only drill bit I use when drilling holes into perspex.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DishRagBoy*
> 
> Really now? I never would have thought. I just used a "normal" drill bit. Definitely going to have to try that out when i get around to it.


Remember to use a variable speed drill and drill very slow to not heat it up or it will melt. Also do not push very hard, that causes a lot of the cracking. Be patient with it I cannot stress that enough.


----------



## DishRagBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yup, only drill bit I use when drilling holes into perspex.


Alright then. Well I'll definitely have to check that out. Also when you say perspex is that different from acrylic at all?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

I just used a normal bit. So easy to do. Just don't do it over an edge. I've posted this many times before. Just set it up on a flat surface you dont mind drilling in to.

That bit you posted is what I used to drill into my drive bay cover for my NZXT mod


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DishRagBoy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yup, only drill bit I use when drilling holes into perspex.
> 
> 
> 
> Alright then. Well I'll definitely have to check that out. Also when you say perspex is that different from acrylic at all?
Click to expand...

I treat them one and the same.


----------



## dminzi

Does the case come with a fan cotroller or something, or is it limited to fan headers on motherboards because i only have 3 on board


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Sadly there is no fan controller. I bought cable spliters that put 3 fans to one Mobo header. It's cheaper then buying a fan controller. Cables were like 5-10$ each.


----------



## DishRagBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I treat them one and the same.


Ah ok thanks for claryifying!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> I just used a normal bit. So easy to do. Just don't do it over an edge. I've posted this many times before. Just set it up on a flat surface you dont mind drilling in to.
> 
> That bit you posted is what I used to drill into my drive bay cover for my NZXT mod


Thanks for the tip! I think i might have a piece of plywood laying around if not i can figure it out.


----------



## sebar

I use 1/4 inch High-Speed Steel Jobbers' Drill Bits for Plastic from McMaster Carr. http://www.mcmaster.com/#standard-drill-bits/=n9oos3 Item number 27465A84.

The trick to drilling holes in the acrylic is to not put to much downward pressure on the drill. Let the bit do all the work. Also do not apply full power with your drill, run it at a low to medium speed and have a solid backing to support the acrylic. I use a scrap piece of acrylic or a flat piece of wood.

Cast Acrylic s much better to work with. The stuff you get from Home Depot or Lowes is very cheap extruded plexi and it cracks very easily. You can still use it without to much trouble as long as you are using a sharp bit designed for plastic.


----------



## CorporalHicks

I'm a noob with SSD, but can anyone tell me why my windows index rating is a 5.9 when I just transferred all my data and stuff and installed a Samsung 840 Pro series? Something iffy with that.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorporalHicks*
> 
> I'm a noob with SSD, but can anyone tell me why my windows index rating is a 5.9 when I just transferred all my data and stuff and installed a Samsung 840 Pro series? Something iffy with that.


Did you re-run the windows assessement tool? Your SSD/HDD score should now be 7.9
Your over all score will be dependent on the lowest sub-score.


----------



## dminzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorporalHicks*
> 
> I'm a noob with SSD, but can anyone tell me why my windows index rating is a 5.9 when I just transferred all my data and stuff and installed a Samsung 840 Pro series? Something iffy with that.


Its based on what drive the os is on


----------



## dminzi

Ok guys haha my plan is to take the fan controller out of the phantom and put it into a drive slot to hide all the cables and stuff and i will be golden


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> Its based on what drive the os is on


Yep, I just assumed maybe he cloned the OS from his HDD over to SSD and didn't re-run the WEI asessment tool. A 7200rpm HDD is almost always rated 5.9,


----------



## dallas1990

Here's my build I re-done the wiring so it looks cleaner actually tried to put my swiftech cooler in a push/pull setup at the top with fans inside but that didn't work. So tried the front with same result but I know what to do for that setup. Might do it when I'm off work with nothing to do. Well apparently I can't figure out how to post pictures from my phone lol

She does get dusty so I'm on dust duty once a week. But its cause I live next to a gravel road so its not shocking that it gets dusty often. I would like to get some "tight" celled foam and put a thin layer in from of my fans. And see how that works. Since the stock dust screens don't work with dust but it does with hair.

well it seems it wont let me post pics


----------



## TheMissingPiece

I had some fun taking some high-exposure-time photos (on my 5MP Canon point-and-shoot from 2006 lol) of my battlestation at night:


----------



## timdenby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard232*
> 
> I accidentally broke one of these plastic clips for PSU cables, is it possible, that they will be in this kit?? http://www.corsair.com/us/parts/case-parts/vengeance-series-c70-accessory-kit.html


Hey just flick corsair an RMA message for those specific parts, I did and they sent me TWO replacements free of charge, they should do the same for you. Hope this helps.


----------



## blizzard232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timdenby*
> 
> Hey just flick corsair an RMA message for those specific parts, I did and they sent me TWO replacements free of charge, they should do the same for you. Hope this helps.


I'm from Slovakia, I don't think so.


----------



## SolidSnakeUS

Since I can't tell too well from stock photos, is the gun metal color really an actual gun metal or is it basically just a black color?


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolidSnakeUS*
> 
> Since I can't tell too well from stock photos, is the gun metal color really an actual gun metal or is it basically just a black color?


Just black with a textured finish.


----------



## SolidSnakeUS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joostflux*
> 
> Just black with a textured finish.


Thanks. I was considering the white, but I don't think the white color works as well for the design of the case as much as the gunmetal or green. Also, the gunmetal one is on sale at Microcenter for $110, so I'm thinking of picking it up.


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolidSnakeUS*
> 
> Thanks. I was considering the white, but I don't think the white color works as well for the design of the case as much as the gunmetal or green. Also, the gunmetal one is on sale at Microcenter for $110, so I'm thinking of picking it up.


For sure. I'd definitely do it if you like the style because it is a fantastic case to build in and you get that amazing Corsair customer service.


----------



## SolidSnakeUS

Was also thinking of getting some *********** extension cables for my case, and with some black/white fans to go along with the gun metal. Make the white really stand out, but not the primary color.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Awesome photo's Missing Piece. I wish I had a quality camera to do the same.


----------



## Xyrrath

With a military green case wich color shall I go with?



Was thinking to stay with green just cuz green + green is win


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrrath*
> 
> With a military green case wich color shall I go with?
> 
> 
> 
> Was thinking to stay with green just cuz green + green is win


I either like milk chocolate or raspberry red/drk red


----------



## dminzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrrath*
> 
> With a military green case wich color shall I go with?
> 
> 
> 
> Was thinking to stay with green just cuz green + green is win


green would look nice or red but if i was going to do red i would spray paint the case edges red to and maybe yellow for hazard look


----------



## Devildog83

See, it's just black paint but looks an feels nice.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

The raspberry colour on the right.


----------



## komputerkid18

Hey fellow C70 owners! Heres my C70 water cooled build that I have been recently working on. Oh and by the way, I'm new to the forums, but not to computers. I've been browsing overclock.net for a while but I've just never gotten around to making an account and posting. To start, heres my parts list.

Corsair C70
ASUS Z77 Sabertooth
Corsair 16GB Vengeance RAM
ASUS GTX 780 w/ EK Titan Waterblock
Intel i5 3750K OC'd to 4.5 GHZ
Samsung 256GB SSD
Crucial M4 128 SSD
Seagate 1TB HDD
WD Black 2TB HDD
XSPC Raystorm CPU Waterblock
Alphacool Dual 120mm Top Rad
XSPC Dual 120mm Bot Rad
4x Corsair 120mm SP Fans
Swiftech Maelstrom Rad/Res Combo w/ Swiftech MCP35x
Primochill UV Blue Tubing
Distilled Water w/ KillCoil
Logysis UV Cathodes
Custom cut Acrylic Plexi Clear Case Window

I'm really happy with this build and I would love to hear what you guys think of it. It looks beast at night







And in the pictures, the RAM and HDD's/SSD's aren't all installed. In addition, the GPU water loop hasn't been completed yet. By the way, it would really help if you guys could give me rep as I am looking to sell the leftovers of this build.








Looking forward to see what you guys have to say! I'll keep you guys posted as well.


----------



## komputerkid18

Wrong post.


----------



## komputerkid18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrrath*
> 
> With a military green case wich color shall I go with?
> 
> 
> 
> Was thinking to stay with green just cuz green + green is win


Personally, I'd go with the dark blue. I think it would match well with the dark green color of the case. Just my 2 cents.

KK


----------



## dminzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> 
> 
> See, it's just black paint but looks an feels nice.


how did you do that rimming for the window?


----------



## SolidSnakeUS

How do some have the side panel without the fan slots? Did it come like that or is it custom?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolidSnakeUS*
> 
> How do some have the side panel without the fan slots? Did it come like that or is it custom?


Custom.


----------



## SolidSnakeUS

If only Corsair sold a side panel with a solid window siding.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolidSnakeUS*
> 
> If only Corsair sold a side panel with a solid window siding.


Irony is Ill be testing if mine is causing too much heat buildup in my case soon. As it runs hot.


----------



## dminzi

Ok white c70 with clear window red led or white?


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> Ok white c70 with clear window red led or white?


depends how you plan your build. White light never really hurts a build aesthetics but red can make it work or completely ruin sometimes. if you plan the looks so that red lighting would compliment it then consider red, if not red would make it just worse.


----------



## Buehlar

Ahhh...blessings from the gods of ASUS


----------



## komputerkid18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> Ok white c70 with clear window red led or white?


White never hurts. It usually helps the overall aesthetics of the build. Red however, can really ruin your build. Red/black color schemes do work well though. UV red looks fantastic IMO.


----------



## komputerkid18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolidSnakeUS*
> 
> If only Corsair sold a side panel with a solid window siding.


It's not that hard! Just pick up a glass/tile drill bit and a piece of acrylic. You can either cut the acrylic yourself, or bring it to your local hardware shop, along with the right dimensions and have them cut it for you. If you're cutting it yourself, just pick up a super fine jigsaw saw. Fine ones work the best as deeply serrated ones tend to crack the acrylic instantly. Hope this helped anyone looking to custom cut their own.

KK


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> how did you do that rimming for the window?


I removed them and wrapped them in Carbon Fiber Vinyl. It's very easy.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Ahhh...blessings from the gods of ASUS


You dog, I want some.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> Ok white c70 with clear window red led or white?


If you want everything with a Red tint inside then Red is for you. I chose white because I wanted to show of the beautiful components. Here is what it looks like now.


----------



## dminzi

I am just having the hardest time making up my mind on what color case i should get and what color LEDs i should get to match it. Any ideas would be much appreciated. Btw my parts are a gtx 780 msi g45 gaming z87 so the gtx geforce and motherboard is mostly black with specs of red ram is black psu cables are black. I was thinking of getting the black case with red LEDs or the white one with white LEDs and if i got the green one then green LEDs or white LEDs tell me which sounds best to you or if you have something else in mind


----------



## dminzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I removed them and wrapped them in Carbon Fiber Vinyl. It's very easy.


I am thinking about doing this could you explain how you removed the front bezel one though cus the window is just unscrewing it and it comes loose but i dont understand how the front bezel works because i dont actually have the case yet


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> I am thinking about doing this could you explain how you removed the front bezel one though cus the window is just unscrewing it and it comes loose but i dont understand how the front bezel works because i don't actually have the case yet


The front one I did without removing it. I just cut out the Carbon fiber with about 1/4 inch on each side and used a soft rubber tool to stuff around the edges and then cut around it with an exacto knife to trim the excess. The little plastic tool is just a thermal paste spreader. The rubber tipped tool in the last pic is helpful in larger applications.

Here's a couple pics if it helps.






Keep in mind I cut out the whole thing at once, it was a little tricky to get it in place just right but it was doable just a little tricky.

Oh , and if you do this take off the front panel LOL. I just left it on for instructional purposes.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Keep in mind I cut out the whole thing at once, it was a little tricky to get it in place just right but it was doable just a little tricky.


I gave up after trying twice and wasting lots of carbon wrap so yea it's very tricky to get just right..I'm a bit OCD when it comes to perfection so I decided on just painting it. (was out of carbon fiber anyhow)
Your's turned out awesome Devildog







I just couldn't get the same results.


----------



## Demiise

Latest pics of my work in progress.

Been working on the cables a bit, need to tidy them up but will finish that once they are all braided. Was going to braid the 24 pin myself but have noticed there are a lot of double wires. I've found some guides on how to get around them but not sure if I can be bothered! Was tempted to just buy the pre-braided Corsair 24 pin. Does anyone know if these have any double wires? Did think that I may be able to buy one and add a few blue braids myself...

Still need to cover the yellow accents on the Motherboard with white vinyl. Although I'm also tempted to remove the whole plate and leave the bare sinks.

I attempted to Vinyl wrap the GPU shroud with white vinyl. What a ballache that was! Figured at least with vinyl, I could remove it if I needed to make a warranty claim, but I may just bite the bullet and buy some spray paint today. If it does die in the future then it's a good excuse to upgrade


----------



## Xyrrath

Meh, I gotta put my watercooling plan to the side because my car just died.









Always fun wehn you have money to spend to do stuff you like something is like NOPE you gotta put some money in me first.

*on a side note:

Did anyone over here ever managed to fit a 3.5m frontpanel in the drivebay cages?*


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Ahhh...blessings from the gods of ASUS


For some reason, Asus sent you two extra monitors. Send one over


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> For some reason, Asus sent you two extra monitors. Send one over


I stole 'em @ $119.99 each








Newegg has found my weak spot LOL...and my wallet also









I got finally my SSD's mounted too...and red coolant!


----------



## kizwan

Buehlar, that look great! I like it!







I'm waiting my Plextor SSDs to arrived this week. I don't know where to mount them yet.


----------



## Joiis

Hey everyone! I plan to buy this case later at this summer and I'd like to know how I'm going to setup all fans, so I wanted to ask here also. I want to use Corsair fans, SP and AF works. I'll have one 3.5 HDD and a Noctua NH-U12P SE2 as cpu cooler.
What would be the optimal setup for best temps?

Thanks
Sent from my Xperia Mini Pro using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Buehlar, that look great! I like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting my Plextor SSDs to arrived this week. I don't know where to mount them yet.


Thanks man.
Excellent chouce. I seen the Plextor deal on the egg as well. Top performers for sure








These SanDisk are BLAZING at advertised read/writes. couldn't be happier.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joiis*
> 
> Hey everyone! I plan to buy this case later at this summer and I'd like to know how I'm going to setup all fans, so I wanted to ask here also. I want to use Corsair fans, SP and AF works. I'll have one 3.5 HDD and a Noctua NH-U12P SE2 as cpu cooler.
> What would be the optimal setup for best temps?
> 
> Thanks
> Sent from my Xperia Mini Pro using Tapatalk 2


Its a great case. and good choice of fans.
For optimum cooling/airflow I recommend
Intake...front and bottom
exhaust...rear and top
May be best to use the AF fans for inside on HDD cage and exaust and SP fans for the intake.
If you plan on use fans on the window, might be best as intake to create more positive pressure but only if you can filter it. Most owners have just replaced the stock vented window with a solid window.
Try creating more positive pressure will keep out dust. (by intaking more air than exhausting)


----------



## Joiis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Joiis*
> 
> Hey everyone! I plan to buy this case later at this summer and I'd like to know how I'm going to setup all fans, so I wanted to ask here also. I want to use Corsair fans, SP and AF works. I'll have one 3.5 HDD and a Noctua NH-U12P SE2 as cpu cooler.
> What would be the optimal setup for best temps?
> 
> Thanks
> Sent from my Xperia Mini Pro using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Its a great case. and good choice of fans.
> For optimum cooling/airflow I recommend
> Intake...front and bottom
> exhaust...rear and top
> May be best to use the AF fans for inside on HDD cage and exaust and SP fans for the intake.
> If you plan on use fans on the window, might be best as intake to create more positive pressure but only if you can filter it. Most owners have just replaced the stock vented window with a solid window.
> Try creating more positive pressure will keep out dust. (by intaking more air than exhausting)
Click to expand...

Thanks for the fast replay.

About exhaust in the top I've heard that if you use air cooling top fans sort of "steals" cooling potential because all air goes out before it goes thru the noctua heatsink. Is this true or am I unnecessarily worried?

Sent from my Xperia Mini Pro using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joiis*
> 
> Thanks for the fast replay.
> 
> About exhaust in the top I've heard that if you use air cooling top fans sort of "steals" cooling potential because all air goes out before it goes thru the noctua heatsink. Is this true or am I unnecessarily worried?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Mini Pro using Tapatalk 2


Some case designs will perform differently and that might be debatable but this case has excellent air flow and shouldn't give you any issues.
Many on here run air with the fans in this configuration without problems.


----------



## SalmonTaco

A while back I brought one of my drive bay covers in to a local hardware store and had a little jar of custom matched C70 army green paint made. I wanted to paint my DVD drive, and it was pretty cheap mod - the paint was $4, and a new DVD drive is ~$20 if I completely ruin it. So I went for it. Here is my progress, and how it turned out.

How it looked at the start (sweet ASUS logo, yes?):


The paint I bought, eggshell finish (fairly good match):


Carefully defeat the obvious tabs (circled), one more above my drive tray was hidden (and sucked):


Finally apart and ready to roll:


I hand painted it carefully. I tried taping off the eject button, but it was a huge pain in the butt so I just went for it. I wet sanded with 600 grit paper a couple times to smooth it out a little.


And BAM! - all back together. Woot!


Overall it wasn't too tough a mod, and I think it came out pretty awesome. The finish is a little off, maybe a clear coat (satin?) would make it match slightly better. Any thoughts?


----------



## Buehlar

Nice job, its a very close match. Matching paint is very hard to do especially when painting over a black base color. You could try first painting it a lighter neutral color like gray and then apply the green and the results may vary a little giving it a lighter/greener. Or search this thread for the "stealth drive mod" and hide the optical's faceplate completely


----------



## g04tm4n

That actually looks quite good. I thought of doing a stealth drive, but might give this a try.


----------



## SolidSnakeUS

I did get myself a gunmetal one during the weekend. Didn't set up my system yet, but I might do that last this week or during the weekend. It's gonna be fun!


----------



## Devildog83

My version of a stealth drive.


----------



## gdubc

That is pretty sharp devildog..is it hard to make it look that nice? I have never used it but I plan on getting some.


----------



## Downy

Updated


----------



## SalmonTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> My version of a stealth drive.


Sweet - I haven't messed with carbon wrap before. Nice work.


----------



## UnitxTWO

Hey everyone @ Overclock.net!









Finally i decided to make a user, after spending countless hours stalking cases here!
Thanks to everyone for contributing to the 'official owners threats'
















Im planning on doing a whole new gaming rig, its gonna involve some
Sabertooth z87 - Socket 1150
Intel Core I5-4670
Corsair AX 850
Corsair Force GT 120
Gigabyte 7970
Prolly about 16 gigs of ram, crucial or corsair not yet decided..
But more about that will follow later when i get things sorted out so

*Here goes the question:*
Will i be able to fit a NZXT x60 Kraken with the Corsair C70 case? (Top mounted - pull config)
Ive seen some do it - but what sort of modding is actually required, i cant find any detailed info yet..
Ive heard reviewers talk about a little modding for it to fit - ím hoping that some of you will be able to advice me on this.

Cheers.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnitxTWO*
> 
> Hey everyone @ Overclock.net!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally i decided to make a user, after spending countless hours stalking cases here!
> Thanks to everyone for contributing to the 'official owners threats'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im planning on doing a whole new gaming rig, its gonna involve some
> Sabertooth z87 - Socket 1150
> Intel Core I5-4670
> Corsair AX 850
> Corsair Force GT 120
> Gigabyte 7970
> Prolly about 16 gigs of ram, crucial or corsair not yet decided..
> But more about that will follow later when i get things sorted out so
> 
> *Here goes the question:*
> Will i be able to fit a NZXT x60 Kraken with the Corsair C70 case? (Top mounted - pull config)
> Ive seen some do it - but what sort of modding is actually required, i cant find any detailed info yet..
> Ive heard reviewers talk about a little modding for it to fit - ím hoping that some of you will be able to advice me on this.
> 
> Cheers.


Back in this thread there is plenty of posts about the Kraken, it does fit without too much trouble. The Force GS or the Nuetron are better SSD's. I am an AMD guy but I can't argue with anything else in your rig.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalmonTaco*
> 
> Sweet - I haven't messed with carbon wrap before. Nice work.


thanks, It's a lot of fun.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> That is pretty sharp devildog..is it hard to make it look that nice? I have never used it but I plan on getting some.


Thanks, it takes a little patience.

When you do if you need advice just let me know and I will pass on what I have learned,


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> My version of a stealth drive.


Very sexy looking DevilDog







. I really like the contrast between the red/black theme, great minds think alike. I went with a full red/black interior theme for myself other than the case, everything is either red/black. Red being the smaller of the two (more black with splashes of vibrant red).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnitxTWO*
> 
> Hey everyone @ Overclock.net!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally i decided to make a user, after spending countless hours stalking cases here!
> Thanks to everyone for contributing to the 'official owners threats'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im planning on doing a whole new gaming rig, its gonna involve some
> Sabertooth z87 - Socket 1150
> Intel Core I5-4670
> Corsair AX 850
> Corsair Force GT 120
> Gigabyte 7970
> Prolly about 16 gigs of ram, crucial or corsair not yet decided..
> But more about that will follow later when i get things sorted out so
> 
> *Here goes the question:*
> Will i be able to fit a NZXT x60 Kraken with the Corsair C70 case? (Top mounted - pull config)
> Ive seen some do it - but what sort of modding is actually required, i cant find any detailed info yet..
> Ive heard reviewers talk about a little modding for it to fit - ím hoping that some of you will be able to advice me on this.
> 
> Cheers.


If you haven't ordered yet, I do have some suggestions for your build. The Kraken will fit with no problem for starters.
I suggest you save your money and jump on a 3770K, prices are going down for them as they are the previous-generation but they aren't destroyed by the temps that all Haswell chips are plagued with. The only Haswell chip I will own is the one in my new MacBook Air. The performance boost from a 4670 to a 3770K will actually be more than the performance boost from the next-gen increase. First being the 3770K is unlocked and overclockable and the second is because the 3770K has hyperthreading where as the 4670 does not.

The PSU should be fine but I don't think you'll be needing anything over a 650 unless you plan to do Crossfire in the future which a 750 would suffice. I use a 650 for my build right now.

There are much better SSDs than that and if you want performance and proven reliability, then go for a Samsung 840 Pro. Fast read/writes and lasts forever with a fairly good price. The best SSDs would probably be from Intel, amazing with reliability unmatched by any other company.

The Gigabyte 7970 is amazing, I own one of them in my other build. They run cool out of the box and their performance is amazing. They also overclock easily and really well with low temps.

Most build nowadays feature 16GBs of RAM that it's becoming the norm for PC custom builds. It used to be an extra thing to have anything more than 8GB, now, it's common to see 16GB and the 32GB are what is the next level stuff. I recommend G.Skill RAM however over Corsair or Crucial. G.Skill RAM overclock really well and I have never had a problem with them unlike Corsairs where they starting causing crashed after 1 1/2 years of use.

These are my suggestions to you, my next suggestion is if you are okay with it, you could save some money by going the NH-D14 or SilverArrow route instead of a CLC. Or the Corsair H100i, which I have and I will tell you. It is extremely quiet and it runs my CPU 12C cooler than the prev-gen H100.


----------



## UnitxTWO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Back in this thread there is plenty of posts about the Kraken, it does fit without too much trouble. The Force GS or the Nuetron are better SSD's. I am an AMD guy but I can't argue with anything else in your rig.


Thanks for youre reply Devildog.
I've already tried going through this thread but havent see any specified / detailed info about the mounting of it.

Btw, love your pictures with foil, its im some way, part of what ive thought about for my upcomming case.
Ive always been an AMD guy, currently on Phenom II x4-965^^ - buut its time to explore more of the market!

Regarding the Force GT, well - you might be right, im too lazy to check right not cause ive been offered a deal on the GT120 for about 66 EUR - normal price would be about ..125EUR i think








Its going to be my first ssd so i bet im gonna feel plenty of difference when i get on it.


----------



## UnitxTWO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> If you haven't ordered yet, I do have some suggestions for your build. The Kraken will fit with no problem for starters.
> I suggest you save your money and jump on a 3770K, prices are going down for them as they are the previous-generation but they aren't destroyed by the temps that all Haswell chips are plagued with. The only Haswell chip I will own is the one in my new MacBook Air. The performance boost from a 4670 to a 3770K will actually be more than the performance boost from the next-gen increase. First being the 3770K is unlocked and overclockable and the second is because the 3770K has hyperthreading where as the 4670 does not.
> 
> The PSU should be fine but I don't think you'll be needing anything over a 650 unless you plan to do Crossfire in the future which a 750 would suffice. I use a 650 for my build right now.
> 
> There are much better SSDs than that and if you want performance and proven reliability, then go for a Samsung 840 Pro. Fast read/writes and lasts forever with a fairly good price. The best SSDs would probably be from Intel, amazing with reliability unmatched by any other company.
> 
> The Gigabyte 7970 is amazing, I own one of them in my other build. They run cool out of the box and their performance is amazing. They also overclock easily and really well with low temps.
> 
> Most build nowadays feature 16GBs of RAM that it's becoming the norm for PC custom builds. It used to be an extra thing to have anything more than 8GB, now, it's common to see 16GB and the 32GB are what is the next level stuff. I recommend G.Skill RAM however over Corsair or Crucial. G.Skill RAM overclock really well and I have never had a problem with them unlike Corsairs where they starting causing crashed after 1 1/2 years of use.
> 
> These are my suggestions to you, my next suggestion is if you are okay with it, you could save some money by going the NH-D14 or SilverArrow route instead of a CLC. Or the Corsair H100i, which I have and I will tell you. It is extremely quiet and it runs my CPU 12C cooler than the prev-gen H100.


Wauw, thats alot to think about, im sort of new to putting together a build.
I really appreciate youre detailed reply.

First. better make things clear - the AX 850 and the 7970 GFX and 8Gb's of Kingston Value ram, 1333's are already my possession,
I havent bought the ssd yet, just been offered a good deal on it - i think?









I started out planning to buy:
Core i5 I5-3570K (must be socket 1155)
Define R4
Corsair H80i (due to problems mounting h100i top config)
MSI Z77A-GD65
-For a start, and about a month later or so, i would add the ram.

But then my friend told me that i prolly shouldnt go with the 'old gen' now that haswell has been released and it would cost me about the same, we talked back and forth about motherboards, and by 2nd look at the msi board i already started disliking it, my friend showed me a bunch of other boards, and i completely fell in love with the sabertooth - so went with that insted - and so we progressed and picked the haswell cpu insted of the other old gen one - from the looks of the sabertooth i found a case i liked (c70) - and i wanted to go with h100i but he told me that i could fit a kraken x60 - which sems a little better.

now thats the story, you've kinda scared me now about that haswell stuff - is it really that bad?

*Edit:* should i make a new threat somwhere insted of taking it here?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnitxTWO*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> If you haven't ordered yet, I do have some suggestions for your build. The Kraken will fit with no problem for starters.
> I suggest you save your money and jump on a 3770K, prices are going down for them as they are the previous-generation but they aren't destroyed by the temps that all Haswell chips are plagued with. The only Haswell chip I will own is the one in my new MacBook Air. The performance boost from a 4670 to a 3770K will actually be more than the performance boost from the next-gen increase. First being the 3770K is unlocked and overclockable and the second is because the 3770K has hyperthreading where as the 4670 does not.
> 
> The PSU should be fine but I don't think you'll be needing anything over a 650 unless you plan to do Crossfire in the future which a 750 would suffice. I use a 650 for my build right now.
> 
> There are much better SSDs than that and if you want performance and proven reliability, then go for a Samsung 840 Pro. Fast read/writes and lasts forever with a fairly good price. The best SSDs would probably be from Intel, amazing with reliability unmatched by any other company.
> 
> The Gigabyte 7970 is amazing, I own one of them in my other build. They run cool out of the box and their performance is amazing. They also overclock easily and really well with low temps.
> 
> Most build nowadays feature 16GBs of RAM that it's becoming the norm for PC custom builds. It used to be an extra thing to have anything more than 8GB, now, it's common to see 16GB and the 32GB are what is the next level stuff. I recommend G.Skill RAM however over Corsair or Crucial. G.Skill RAM overclock really well and I have never had a problem with them unlike Corsairs where they starting causing crashed after 1 1/2 years of use.
> 
> These are my suggestions to you, my next suggestion is if you are okay with it, you could save some money by going the NH-D14 or SilverArrow route instead of a CLC. Or the Corsair H100i, which I have and I will tell you. It is extremely quiet and it runs my CPU 12C cooler than the prev-gen H100.
> 
> 
> 
> Wauw, thats alot to think about, im sort of new to putting together a build.
> I really appreciate youre detailed reply.
> 
> First. better make things clear - the AX 850 and the 7970 GFX and 8Gb's of Kingston Value ram, 1333's are already my possession,
> I havent bought the ssd yet, just been offered a good deal on it - i think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started out planning to buy:
> Core i5 I5-3570K (must be socket 1155)
> Define R4
> Corsair H80i (due to problems mounting h100i top config)
> MSI Z77A-GD65
> -For a start, and about a month later or so, i would add the ram.
> 
> But then my friend told me that i prolly shouldnt go with the 'old gen' now that haswell has been released and it would cost me about the same, we talked back and forth about motherboards, and by 2nd look at the msi board i already started disliking it, my friend showed me a bunch of other boards, and i completely fell in love with the sabertooth - so went with that insted - and so we progressed and picked the haswell cpu insted of the other old gen one - from the looks of the sabertooth i found a case i liked (c70) - and i wanted to go with h100i but he told me that i could fit a kraken x60 - which sems a little better.
> 
> now thats the story, you've kinda scared me now about that haswell stuff - is it really that bad?
Click to expand...

I delid all my Ivy which I currently have 4 Ivys. 3x 3770k and 1x 3570k (my main build). A lot of people have been complaining about the temps and the fact that the beta chips had significantly lower temps than the consumer release. I didn't believe them and bought one to try it out all with a motherboard together from MicroCenter. The temps were horrible, I thought delidding it would be enough but it wasn't. I ended up just giving the entire combo away to my friend whose birthday was coincidentally the week after and I owed her one from helping me with school. Idling at around 40C (with delid already compared to 25C idle on my Ivy) and loads were way too high for me to be comfortable with on a mediocre clock. I have my Ivy @ 4.8 @ 1.264v.

They do still sell a Sabertooth Z77 for the 1155 socket, they look almost alike between the 1150 and 1155 generations so that ain't a problem. Old tech is not necessarily bad and sometimes it's better. Just imagine, most people still prefer Windows 7 over Windows 8 even though Win8 is newer or some people like the XP OS better than all the ones up to now.


----------



## UnitxTWO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I delid all my Ivy which I currently have 4 Ivys. 3x 3770k and 1x 3570k (my main build). A lot of people have been complaining about the temps and the fact that the beta chips had significantly lower temps than the consumer release. I didn't believe them and bought one to try it out all with a motherboard together from MicroCenter. The temps were horrible, I thought delidding it would be enough but it wasn't. I ended up just giving the entire combo away to my friend whose birthday was coincidentally the week after and I owed her one from helping me with school. Idling at around 40C (with delid already compared to 25C idle on my Ivy) and loads were way too high for me to be comfortable with on a mediocre clock. I have my Ivy @ 4.8 @ 1.264v.
> 
> They do still sell a Sabertooth Z77 for the 1155 socket, they look almost alike between the 1150 and 1155 generations so that ain't a problem. Old tech is not necessarily bad and sometimes it's better. Just imagine, most people still prefer Windows 7 over Windows 8 even though Win8 is newer or some people like the XP OS better than all the ones up to now.


Aww - damn, alright would you still advice me to buy the old gen i7 insted if i tell you that i will prolly never be overclocking the haswell, im not really into that at all - im more of a general user/gamer and a modder.
Im gonna have to compare preformance with my PhenomII x4 965 now - vs the i7 and the i5 i started out thinking about.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnitxTWO*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I delid all my Ivy which I currently have 4 Ivys. 3x 3770k and 1x 3570k (my main build). A lot of people have been complaining about the temps and the fact that the beta chips had significantly lower temps than the consumer release. I didn't believe them and bought one to try it out all with a motherboard together from MicroCenter. The temps were horrible, I thought delidding it would be enough but it wasn't. I ended up just giving the entire combo away to my friend whose birthday was coincidentally the week after and I owed her one from helping me with school. Idling at around 40C (with delid already compared to 25C idle on my Ivy) and loads were way too high for me to be comfortable with on a mediocre clock. I have my Ivy @ 4.8 @ 1.264v.
> 
> They do still sell a Sabertooth Z77 for the 1155 socket, they look almost alike between the 1150 and 1155 generations so that ain't a problem. Old tech is not necessarily bad and sometimes it's better. Just imagine, most people still prefer Windows 7 over Windows 8 even though Win8 is newer or some people like the XP OS better than all the ones up to now.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww - damn, alright would you still advice me to buy the old gen i7 insted if i tell you that i will prolly never be overclocking the haswell, im not really into that at all - im more of a general user/gamer and a modder.
> Im gonna have to compare preformance with my PhenomII x4 965 now - vs the i7 and the i5 i started out thinking about.
Click to expand...

Would still recommend the Ivy, understand that an older gen i7 will last you longer than a new gen i5 because as programs start to switch over from quad-core limitations to allowing more thread limitations, the performance will start having a more drastic margin. Also, the ease of mind from the temp watching of Haswell significantly lowers the wrinkles you're going to grow.

Modder? Go Delid your new chip.







The ultimate mod of PCs.


----------



## UnitxTWO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Would still recommend the Ivy, understand that an older gen i7 will last you longer than a new gen i5 because as programs start to switch over from quad-core limitations to allowing more thread limitations, the performance will start having a more drastic margin. Also, the ease of mind from the temp watching of Haswell significantly lowers the wrinkles you're going to grow.
> 
> Modder? Go Delid your new chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ultimate mod of PCs.


Aaarh, delid - no thanks







- cant afford such risks.

I appreciate any effort you put into explaining this for me!
I think i will listen to you - and go the safe way buying Ivy insted of haswell, cause im worried that i will get a bad haswell and be screwed with badpreformance - or how it shows?

Using CPUBoss.com i can see that the I7 highly outpreforms my 965 and the i5-3570 that i was looking at.. im looking at a 110EUR stepup for that i7








Can cut off about 16 EUR or so going from the Z87 to the Z77


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnitxTWO*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Would still recommend the Ivy, understand that an older gen i7 will last you longer than a new gen i5 because as programs start to switch over from quad-core limitations to allowing more thread limitations, the performance will start having a more drastic margin. Also, the ease of mind from the temp watching of Haswell significantly lowers the wrinkles you're going to grow.
> 
> Modder? Go Delid your new chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ultimate mod of PCs.
> 
> 
> 
> Aaarh, delid - no thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - cant afford such risks.
> 
> I appreciate any effort you put into explaining this for me!
> I think i will listen to you - and go the safe way buying Ivy insted of haswell, cause im worried that i will get a bad haswell and be screwed with badpreformance - or how it shows?
> 
> Using CPUBoss.com i can see that the I7 highly outpreforms my 965 and the i5-3570 that i was looking at.. im looking at a 110EUR stepup for that i7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can cut off about 16 EUR or so going from the Z87 to the Z77
Click to expand...

Yea, so I do recommend the Ivy without a doubt not just because I have one, but because it will perform better and keep you happy for a longer period of time. Speaking of CPUs, I'm going to be picking up an Ivy Bridge-E a month after its release so I'm going to be happy.







6-core CPUs = beast PPD. Or wait for Haswell with 8-core? Hmm, we'll see.


----------



## MKHunt

Well, stock for stock haswell _will_ perform better. However, almost any Ivy will clock higher than haswell by >100mHz which is all that is needed to make the ivy as fast if not faster than haswell.

The only hesitation I would have with buying Ivy is that since haswell is out, count on motherboard support via bios updates and the like being almost completely nonexistant. Of course, any established board from a reputable manufacturer (Asus, Gigabyte, Asrock) should have the bugs mostly worked out by now. But I would for sure avoid the last batch of Ivy boards.

If you can find it in your heart to get a Maximus V gene, that board is a BEAST in performance per dollar.


----------



## UnitxTWO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea, so I do recommend the Ivy without a doubt not just because I have one, but because it will perform better and keep you happy for a longer period of time. Speaking of CPUs, I'm going to be picking up an Ivy Bridge-E a month after its release so I'm going to be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6-core CPUs = beast PPD. Or wait for Haswell with 8-core? Hmm, we'll see.


Thanks but..
I have no idea about Ivy Bridge-E or haswell 8 core - whens that gonna be?
Hmmm, should i try to wait further for new range of haswells or Ivys?














:worriedsm


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Well, stock for stock haswell _will_ perform better. However, almost any Ivy will clock higher than haswell by >100mHz which is all that is needed to make the ivy as fast if not faster than haswell.
> 
> The only hesitation I would have with buying Ivy is that since haswell is out, count on motherboard support via bios updates and the like being almost completely nonexistant. Of course, any established board from a reputable manufacturer (Asus, Gigabyte, Asrock) should have the bugs mostly worked out by now. But I would for sure avoid the last batch of Ivy boards.
> 
> If you can find it in your heart to get a Maximus V gene, that board is a BEAST in performance per dollar.


Haha, exactly why I bought the MVG, perfect board for the perfect price. Got it $50 cheaper + the sale at MicroCenter resulting in a $120 MVG and $160 3570k. I went and bought 3x 3770ks after that alone for only $220 each. All being used in a combined server for my personal use and my dad's corporate use.


----------



## UnitxTWO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Well, stock for stock haswell _will_ perform better. However, almost any Ivy will clock higher than haswell by >100mHz which is all that is needed to make the ivy as fast if not faster than haswell.
> 
> The only hesitation I would have with buying Ivy is that since haswell is out, count on motherboard support via bios updates and the like being almost completely nonexistant. Of course, any established board from a reputable manufacturer (Asus, Gigabyte, Asrock) should have the bugs mostly worked out by now. But I would for sure avoid the last batch of Ivy boards.
> 
> If you can find it in your heart to get a Maximus V gene, that board is a BEAST in performance per dollar.


Well, ive never overclocked anything, so youre kinda putting me back on that haswell now - but im worried about them, when i read about it i understand it as they have unstable or high temps.
note: english is not my primary language so reading very detailed or should i stay hightechnical can be a challenge.
I most likely will never start overclocking, im not into it at all - and im always a wuzz when it comes to the risk of breaking my hardware.

ASUS Maximus V GENE is actually a motherboard ive considered - its also a bit cheaper then the ASUS Sabertooth z77 that im currently looking at due to picking Ivy right now.
Can you be more specific about why you'd go with the GENE over the Sabertooth?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnitxTWO*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Well, stock for stock haswell _will_ perform better. However, almost any Ivy will clock higher than haswell by >100mHz which is all that is needed to make the ivy as fast if not faster than haswell.
> 
> The only hesitation I would have with buying Ivy is that since haswell is out, count on motherboard support via bios updates and the like being almost completely nonexistant. Of course, any established board from a reputable manufacturer (Asus, Gigabyte, Asrock) should have the bugs mostly worked out by now. But I would for sure avoid the last batch of Ivy boards.
> 
> If you can find it in your heart to get a Maximus V gene, that board is a BEAST in performance per dollar.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, ive never overclocked anything, so youre kinda putting me back on that haswell now - but im worried about them, when i read about it i understand it as they have unstable or high temps.
> note: english is not my primary language so reading very detailed or should i stay hightechnical can be a challenge.
> I most likely will never start overclocking, im not into it at all - and im always a wuzz when it comes to the risk of breaking my hardware.
> 
> ASUS Maximus V GENE is actually a motherboard ive considered - its also a bit cheaper then the ASUS Sabertooth z77 that im currently looking at due to picking Ivy right now.
> Can you be more specific about why you'd go with the GENE over the Sabertooth?
Click to expand...

Many reasons why Gene over Sabertooth.

Clearly being the fact that the MVG was designed for performance while Sabertooth is just some cheap board Asus muttered up and added a thermal shield on it to say its an amazing board with amazing looks. The Maximus line is the best for the mainstream line which is Ivy and Haswell. Rampage is for the higher end which is the X79 (Sandy Bridge-E).

Whether you OC or not, Ivy is the better buy of the two. Most will be going on sale so it will be cheaper and the performance from the 4670 --> 3770k means hyperthreading which has come a long way from the time it really started to get big on the i7 930 (Bloomfield). I recommend Ivy > Haswell any day.

Also, MVG > Sabertooth.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnitxTWO*
> 
> Well, ive never overclocked anything, so youre kinda putting me back on that haswell now - but im worried about them, when i read about it i understand it as they have unstable or high temps.
> note: english is not my primary language so reading very detailed or should i stay hightechnical can be a challenge.
> I most likely will never start overclocking, im not into it at all - and im always a wuzz when it comes to the risk of breaking my hardware.
> 
> ASUS Maximus V GENE is actually a motherboard ive considered - its also a bit cheaper then the ASUS Sabertooth z77 that im currently looking at due to picking Ivy right now.
> Can you be more specific about why you'd go with the GENE over the Sabertooth?


The gene has a better memory interface. That's really the only big reason. It has many more bios features that allow a greater level of control. In terms of physical build, the boards are almost the same. I am mostly convinced that the waterblock from a MVG would fit the Sabertooth.

In terms of Ivy vs Haswell:

@ Stock: Haswell > Ivy by ~3-6%
@ Max OC Ivy > Haswell on avg by about 10-15%

For an easy Ivy OC: Set CPU multiplier to 4GHz
For an easy Haswell OC: set CPU multiplier to 3.8-3.9GHz

Ivy @ 4GHz >= Haswell at 3.9GHz

The difference between Ivy and Haswell is very small with Haswell being slightly faster at the same speed (but Ivy can reach higher speeds) and running quite a bit hotter. For the price difference in motherboards alone I would buy Ivy again.









Also, note that I have the Sabertooth but am recommending the MVG over it


----------



## UnitxTWO

Thanks MKHunt,
thats more what i was looking for!
So i think it going to be I7-3770K over the i5-4670 after what you guys are saying.

I admit, i was pretty much going for the sabertooth due to the sleek clean look the thermal shield gives, and the 'high' price and it being asus made me think it was prolly a good choice for me.
I really like the z77 over the gene - just by the looks - but i think i can get used to the gene real quick








And it will be fully compatible with the I7-3770K + my 7970 gfx?

Edit: the Gene seems a bit cheap, if i want to step up - whats then next card for me?
(i know that price dosnt equal best - but sometimes.. you know)


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnitxTWO*
> 
> Thanks MKHunt,
> thats more what i was looking for!
> So i think it going to be I7-3770K over the i5-4670 after what you guys are saying.
> 
> I admit, i was pretty much going for the sabertooth due to the sleek clean look the thermal shield gives, and the 'high' price and it being asus made me think it was prolly a good choice for me.
> I really like the z77 over the gene - just by the looks - but i think i can get used to the gene real quick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it will be fully compatible with the I7-3770K + my 7970 gfx?
> 
> Edit: the Gene seems a bit cheap, if i want to step up - whats then next card for me?
> (i know that price dosnt equal best - but sometimes.. you know)


Completely compatible.









My MVG + H100i + 680 + 3570k/3770k (I interchange here and there)


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnitxTWO*
> 
> Thanks MKHunt,
> thats more what i was looking for!
> So i think it going to be I7-3770K over the i5-4670 after what you guys are saying.
> 
> I admit, i was pretty much going for the sabertooth due to the sleek clean look the thermal shield gives, and the 'high' price and it being asus made me think it was prolly a good choice for me.
> I really like the z77 over the gene - just by the looks - but i think i can get used to the gene real quick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it will be fully compatible with the I7-3770K + my 7970 gfx?
> 
> Edit: the Gene seems a bit cheap, if i want to step up - whats then next card for me?
> (i know that price dosnt equal best - but sometimes.. you know)


Maximus 5 Formula or Maximus 5 Extreme. Both are considered top tier, second only to the Gigabyte Z77x UP7 Extreme OC.

And for your 'deciding satisfaction' here's my Sabertooth, 3770k (delidded) and SLI titans with 2666MHz ram.









http://minus.com/lb2IDRpmgTqxcM

ETA: I also felt I had to counterbalance Swag's incredibly nice minimalist rig (though his 'minimalist' is in looks only) with my heavy cram-as-much-rad-in-as-possible rig.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *UnitxTWO*
> 
> Thanks MKHunt,
> thats more what i was looking for!
> So i think it going to be I7-3770K over the i5-4670 after what you guys are saying.
> 
> I admit, i was pretty much going for the sabertooth due to the sleek clean look the thermal shield gives, and the 'high' price and it being asus made me think it was prolly a good choice for me.
> I really like the z77 over the gene - just by the looks - but i think i can get used to the gene real quick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it will be fully compatible with the I7-3770K + my 7970 gfx?
> 
> Edit: the Gene seems a bit cheap, if i want to step up - whats then next card for me?
> (i know that price dosnt equal best - but sometimes.. you know)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maximus 5 Formula or Maximus 5 Extreme. Both are considered top tier, second only to the Gigabyte Z77x UP7 Extreme OC.
> 
> And for your 'deciding satisfaction' here's my Sabertooth, 3770k (delidded) and SLI titans with 2666MHz ram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://minus.com/lb2IDRpmgTqxcM
> 
> ETA: I also felt I had to counterbalance Swag's incredibly nice minimalist rig (though his 'minimalist' is in looks only) with my heavy cram-as-much-rad-in-as-possible rig.
Click to expand...

I wish those RAM were cheaper but I couldn't justify spending that much on RAM but needless to say,









That is so beautiful, get sleeved cables from MDPC or some Paracord and it'll make me release some stuff......


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I wish those RAM were cheaper but I couldn't justify spending that much on RAM but needless to say,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is so beautiful, get sleeved cables from MDPC or some Paracord and it'll make me release some stuff......


Last time I sleeved cables, my 590 shorted and melted them.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://minus.com/l0NRm4Jq9SOGl
http://minus.com/lvVNge1Fa3qld[/spoiler


----------



## UnitxTWO

I once again - appreciate youre suggestions and advices upon the motherboard, ive been going through those maximus series and had a look a the gigabyte (wooh price!) lol.
Still, i keep thinking of the sabertooth, guess sometimes you just got to buy whatever you like, and i think its still not a bad board, i know i might pay for the looks but its kinda essential for me.
Im trying to put together a list now, so i can compare prices for the haswell and ivy - think im gonna go with the ivy!









Haswell just speaks to me with all that lower powerconsumptions - is it to be trusted at all?
Its using like the 50% of what my current AMD draws lol..

And ouch on the fried cables, they seem to have been nicely done tho


----------



## gdubc

I love my formula v for what its worth. If I was to buy a second board today it would probably be the Gene...definitely a lotta bang for little $.


----------



## MKHunt

Gene is definitely the king of bang for buck. But if your nether regions don't feel a bit of tickling when you look at it vs the Sabertooth, then you should get whichever gives you that little buzz down below.

I admit I'm maybe a little biased because I LOVE small builds with big power. Back in the 590 days someone did a microATX watercooled 590 and 2600k in an ultra small form factor case and it was borderline NSFW.


----------



## gdubc

The black c70 is $79.99 after rebate on newegg right now to anyone looking.


----------



## Xyrrath

Why is it that this never happens in EU







I want rebates aswell


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Downy*
> 
> Updated


Nice work!







Is that 3/8″ tube & also HL Black Ice GTS120 at the back?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Buehlar's C70's is up on the nominations for mod of the month.

Just thought I should advertise that









Good luck


----------



## Devildog83

I know almost all of my cohorts here in the C70 thread are intel fans but why get a chip you have to delid just to try and overclock as good as the FX 8150 or FX 8350? Why not just go AMD and not have to worry about it. In the real world the FX 8350 slams the 3570k and with out any overclock stays with more expensive 3770k that heats up like crazy. If you gander at the Bulldozer/Vishera thread you would be amazed at the overclocking and benchmarks that are achieved with these chips. Way better than what was said was possible be the so-called experts. The benchmarks are killing anything intel has near the price range.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Buehlar's C70's is up on the nominations for mod of the month.
> 
> Just thought I should advertise that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck


Thanks for the plug Slaughtahouse.







I'm honored to receive such recognition


----------



## MKHunt

Multi-GPU. Two titans on Vishera is not a good place to be. At least, that's why I went Intel. My other two rigs are AMDs. One 6800k and one 1600T (unlocked 960T).

Intel also plays much much nicer with my CAD apps, but so does CUDA for now. OpenCL will probably meet and beat CUDA once HSA is fully implemented.


----------



## Xyrrath

Just ordered transparent plexi glass for the side window.

Shipping cost is more then the window itself


----------



## Th4natos

Just purchased my C70 in Gunmetal Black.







I am super excited to start building it when I get home. I started a build log over under the AMD Build Log section if any of you are interested in seeing how it comes together.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Th4natos*
> 
> Just purchased my C70 in Gunmetal Black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am super excited to start building it when I get home. I started a build log over under the AMD Build Log section if any of you are interested in seeing how it comes together.


Please post link to your build log, so that I can put it at first post.


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Please post link to your build log, so that I can put it at first post.


Would you mind posting my log on the front page as well? The link is: http://www.overclock.net/t/1383503/mod-build-thread-c70-master-mavis-first-time-modder

Thanks!


----------



## Th4natos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Please post link to your build log, so that I can put it at first post.


Here you go









http://www.overclock.net/t/1404239/build-log-corsair-c70-gunmetal-black-fx-8350


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joostflux*
> 
> Would you mind posting my log on the front page as well? The link is: http://www.overclock.net/t/1383503/mod-build-thread-c70-master-mavis-first-time-modder
> 
> Thanks!


Of course not.







Done! Added to the build logs list at first post.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Th4natos*
> 
> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1404239/build-log-corsair-c70-gunmetal-black-fx-8350


Thanks. Added to the list.


----------



## Dasweb

I tried fitting a GT Stealth 360 up top last night, but I could not for the life of me get it to work.


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dasweb*
> 
> I tried fitting a GT Stealth 360 up top last night, but I could not for the life of me get it to work.


You can't use the same holes that you would for a 240. You have position and use the holes of the grill to fit it instead of the fan holes.


----------



## Dasweb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joostflux*
> 
> You can't use the same holes that you would for a 240. You have position and use the holes of the grill to fit it instead of the fan holes.


Ahh, thanks. Will a 140 dual fit up there?


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dasweb*
> 
> Ahh, thanks. Will a 140 dual fit up there?


Honestly not sure. I'm pretty sure I've seen it done but I would just wait for someone else to chime in.


----------



## blizzard232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Completely compatible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My MVG + H100i + 680 + 3570k/3770k (I interchange here and there)


One of the most cleanest thing I've ever seen on this planet


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Of course not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done! Added to the build logs list at first post.


Totally missed this post. Thank you so much


----------



## Devildog83

you are right if it's your 1st SSD, I have the force III and I was awed. no idea how much 66euro's is but it's better than 125.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Multi-GPU. Two titans on Vishera is not a good place to be. At least, that's why I went Intel. My other two rigs are AMDs. One 6800k and one 1600T (unlocked 960T).
> 
> Intel also plays much much nicer with my CAD apps, but so does CUDA for now. OpenCL will probably meet and beat CUDA once HSA is fully implemented.


Intel is good too,I was just trying to rile up the masses.


----------



## CorporalHicks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> Its based on what drive the os is on


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Did you re-run the windows assessement tool? Your SSD/HDD score should now be 7.9
> Your over all score will be dependent on the lowest sub-score.


I re-ran the assessment afterwords yup, and OS is installed on the SSD.
I used a software program to migrate all the data from the HDD to the SSD, would that be the problem? As far as I can tell the SSD is blistering fast, just bugs me that one rating haha.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard232*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Completely compatible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My MVG + H100i + 680 + 3570k/3770k (I interchange here and there)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most cleanest thing I've ever seen on this planet
Click to expand...

Thanks.







I appreciate the comment. I can't stand when the cables are messed up so I go back into it every week to make sure everything is in tip top shape.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate the comment. I can't stand when the cables are messed up so I go back into it every week to make sure everything is in tip top shape.


Yea...your cable OCD is pretty contagious...I now find myself freaking out every time I mess with mine out of fear that I'll be Swag'ed for it!


----------



## Leader

Older pictures with MSI GTX 680 Twin Frozr III



New Palit GTX 780


Corsair customer service is top notch, i had very loose side panel "locking clips" or whatever those are and the panel wouldn't lock in place correctly, so i asked if they had couple of those lying around somewhere that they could send me and they responded that they will send me a completely new side panel for free. From now on i will use only Corsair cases


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate the comment. I can't stand when the cables are messed up so I go back into it every week to make sure everything is in tip top shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea...your cable OCD is pretty contagious...I now find myself freaking out every time I mess with mine out of fear that I'll be Swag'ed for it!
Click to expand...

HAHAHAHA, well, I think cable OCD isn't too bad.







Keeps your rig looking amazing. Your rig looks amazing though, I really like the custom stripes on the rads. Adds texture to the build.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dasweb*
> 
> I tried fitting a GT Stealth 360 up top last night, but I could not for the life of me get it to work.


I use four 10mm M4 screws with washer taken from XSPC EX240 kit (came with complete Intel & AMD mounting brackets, so I have plenty of washer). This picture may help you how to mount GT Stealth 360 radiator. The four screws threads & the holes does aligned properly.
*rear << ............................. >> front*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dasweb*
> 
> Ahh, thanks. Will a 140 dual fit up there?


Yes, dual 140mm radiator will fit without any problem. FYI, the dual 140mm radiator mounting in C70 has 20mm spacing. Some dual 140mm radiators have 20mm spacing (e.g. Koolance & Corsair H110) while others have 16mm spacing. You still can fit dual 140mm radiator with 16mm spacing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorporalHicks*
> 
> I re-ran the assessment afterwords yup, and OS is installed on the SSD.
> I used a software program to migrate all the data from the HDD to the SSD, would that be the problem? As far as I can tell the SSD is blistering fast, just bugs me that one rating haha.


What software did you use? Clone the OS too? It's good idea to do fresh install instead of cloning. SSD is very fast anyway. For games, you can find instructions on how to restore the files to new drives without requiring you from downloading the files/update again. If you use Outlook for email, there is a way to to restore the account(s) & emails too.

I'm running Plextor 128GB (x2) in RAID0, by the way. Not top of the line but it's blazing fast for me.


----------



## Xyrrath

Money has been spend

Yesterday received first part of my WC loop

XSPC RayStorm 750 RS240
XSPC RS120

Just now I ordered:

4-Pin PWM Y-Splitter (2x PWM + 1x 3-pin) 30CM
EK-FC Titan XXL Edition incl. Backplate
Mayhems Pastel - Sunset Yellow - MD-P-SY
Noctua 120mm NF-F12 PWM x4
Tygon R3603 Tubing (Tubing in XSPC kit had something in the tubes it looked like small tears in the wall of the tube so i bought new tubing just to be sure)


----------



## Hells

After six months of having my C70 and other components lying around in their original boxes decided it was finally time that I stopped lurking and started assembling.



It's my first build so there's nothing special to show really, especially compared to all the awesome builds you guys have been doing!

No GPU as I'm finding it impossible to decide which to get. Considering a GTX 760, 770 or 780 but I'm totally lost on which would be best in the long run. Get a £210 GTX 760 and upgrade in 18 months or so? Go all the way and get a perhaps overpriced £550 EVGA SC ACX 780? Or form some sort of compromise with a £330 Gigabyte 770? It's all so confusing!


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrrath*
> 
> Money has been spend
> 
> Yesterday received first part of my WC loop
> 
> XSPC RayStorm 750 RS240
> XSPC RS120
> 
> Just now I ordered:
> 
> 4-Pin PWM Y-Splitter (2x PWM + 1x 3-pin) 30CM
> EK-FC Titan XXL Edition incl. Backplate
> Mayhems Pastel - Sunset Yellow - MD-P-SY
> Noctua 120mm NF-F12 PWM x4
> Tygon R3603 Tubing (Tubing in XSPC kit had something in the tubes it looked like small tears in the wall of the tube so i bought new tubing just to be sure)


Welcome to







world!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hells*
> 
> After six months of having my C70 and other components lying around in their original boxes decided it was finally time that I stopped lurking and started assembling.
> 
> 
> 
> It's my first build so there's nothing special to show really, especially compared to all the awesome builds you guys have been doing!
> 
> No GPU as I'm finding it impossible to decide which to get. Considering a GTX 760, 770 or 780 but I'm totally lost on which would be best in the long run. Get a £210 GTX 760 and upgrade in 18 months or so? Go all the way and get a perhaps overpriced £550 EVGA SC ACX 780? Or form some sort of compromise with a £330 Gigabyte 770? It's all so confusing!


Nice build!







Welcome to the club!









I agree. It's all so confusing to me too. That's why I decided to stick with my 5870.


----------



## MKHunt

Mmmmmmmm, white with tiny red accents. You better keep a close eye on that machine, friend


----------



## Th4natos

Such a beautiful and spacious interior. I can't wait til mine arrives


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hells*
> 
> After six months of having my C70 and other components lying around in their original boxes decided it was finally time that I stopped lurking and started assembling.
> 
> 
> 
> It's my first build so there's nothing special to show really, especially compared to all the awesome builds you guys have been doing!
> 
> No GPU as I'm finding it impossible to decide which to get. Considering a GTX 760, 770 or 780 but I'm totally lost on which would be best in the long run. Get a £210 GTX 760 and upgrade in 18 months or so? Go all the way and get a perhaps overpriced £550 EVGA SC ACX 780? Or form some sort of compromise with a £330 Gigabyte 770? It's all so confusing!


for a first build it is amazing looking, heck for A build it is beautiful and sleek.







that Phanteks black cooler really adds to the aesthetics and works very well with the MoBo and the white C70 IMO.

if you think it is worth spending the 550 quid for a 780 it could be very well worth it. for the other options, i think the best is to search for a great deal, like a 680 or a 7970 (GE) for less than 300 quid or something along the line of it since most of the GPUs, below the 780, are so similar that anyone could be a great choice.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

I got to agree. Very good colour coordination. Definitely need a black gpu with a bit of red. Check out Asus


----------



## Dasweb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I use four 10mm M4 screws with washer taken from XSPC EX240 kit (came with complete Intel & AMD mounting brackets, so I have plenty of washer). This picture may help you how to mount GT Stealth 360 radiator. The four screws threads & the holes does aligned properly.
> *rear << ............................. >> front*
> 
> Yes, dual 140mm radiator will fit without any problem. FYI, the dual 140mm radiator mounting in C70 has 20mm spacing. Some dual 140mm radiators have 20mm spacing (e.g. Koolance & Corsair H110) while others have 16mm spacing. You still can fit dual 140mm radiator with 16mm spacing.
> What software did you use? Clone the OS too? It's good idea to do fresh install instead of cloning. SSD is very fast anyway. For games, you can find instructions on how to restore the files to new drives without requiring you from downloading the files/update again. If you use Outlook for email, there is a way to to restore the account(s) & emails too.
> 
> I'm running Plextor 128GB (x2) in RAID0, by the way. Not top of the line but it's blazing fast for me.


Thank you!

What MM M4 are you using to attach your fans?

Also, do you have 3 fans attached on bottom, or only two due to the covering part of the radiator.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dasweb*
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> What MM M4 are you using to attach your fans?
> 
> Also, do you have 3 fans attached on bottom, or only two due to the covering part of the radiator.


I use the ones that came with the radiator. I forgot what is the length of that screws though but they're definitely for 120x120x25mm fans. It's probably 30mm of length. The radiator have _"rad guard"_ which role is to prevent you from puncturing the tubes/fins on the radiator but even with this, you still need to be careful. Don't tighten it too much, that's for sure, because you can strip the threads.

I have all three fans attached. Please refer to my pictures at first post. The way the top cover of C70 is designed, it will not block the radiator surface. The thermal performance will not be impaired.


----------



## Dasweb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I use the ones that came with the radiator. I forgot what is the length of that screws though but they're definitely for 120x120x25mm fans. It's probably 30mm of length. The radiator have _"rad guard"_ which role is to prevent you from puncturing the tubes/fins on the radiator but even with this, you still need to be careful. Don't tighten it too much, that's for sure, because you can strip the threads.
> 
> I have all three fans attached. Please refer to my pictures at first post. The way the top cover of C70 is designed, it will not block the radiator surface. The thermal performance will not be impaired.


Thanks again. I'll have to pick up some new screws, I lost the ones that came with mine.


----------



## sebar

High guys, I had a guy ask me to make him a top cover to block off the mesh to prevent dust intrusion. Here are some pics of the panel that I made. This is designed to be installed inside the case using the 140 mm fan mount locations.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Nice. I originally planned on doing the same thing, to keep the air pressure inside the case but I backed out of it. Looks great


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> High guys, I had a guy ask me to make him a top cover to block off the mesh to prevent dust intrusion. Here are some pics of the panel that I made. This is designed to be installed inside the case using the 140 mm fan mount locations.


Nice. The fractal style mod.


----------



## CorporalHicks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> What software did you use? Clone the OS too? It's good idea to do fresh install instead of cloning. SSD is very fast anyway. For games, you can find instructions on how to restore the files to new drives without requiring you from downloading the files/update again. If you use Outlook for email, there is a way to to restore the account(s) & emails too.
> 
> I'm running Plextor 128GB (x2) in RAID0, by the way. Not top of the line but it's blazing fast for me.


I believe it was the Samsung software that came with the SSD... not sure if Magician, but it's the free software they have on the site. I wanted to do a fresh install, but didn't want to lose all the software/games. I only keep the 256gb SSD as the main hard drive, dont have HDD or any other SSD (I don't use the PC for anything other then gaming, and has plenty of space for games.) so i'm not sure how to back up the games, and software when doing a new install? Thanks for the reply


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorporalHicks*
> 
> I believe it was the Samsung software that came with the SSD... not sure if Magician, but it's the free software they have on the site. I wanted to do a fresh install, but didn't want to lose all the software/games. I only keep the 256gb SSD as the main hard drive, dont have HDD or any other SSD (I don't use the PC for anything other then gaming, and has plenty of space for games.) so i'm not sure how to back up the games, and software when doing a new install? Thanks for the reply


I have Steam's games & Origin's game. In Origin, I only have BF3. Restoring BF3 to new drive is pretty simple actually. Just need login to Origin, let it download for five to 10 minutes, then exit Origin. Copy the BF3 (_C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\Battlefield 3_) folder from old drive to new drive & re-login to origin. It will install & update the game very fast. You'll up & running (gaming) in no time.

For Steam's games, I just install Steam client & login to my Steam account. Then exit the Steam client. Copy the _SteamApps_ folder in _C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam_ folder from the old drive to new drive. Launch the Steam client & login. When you launch the games it will (re-)install the games. Saving your time from having to download the files/update again.

Most games have user profile/settings folder in _My Documents_ folder, so you'll need to copy that folder too.


----------



## germslopz

Man i am







over all these cases. I wish they were a bit less expensive. But when i can, i will buy the military green case.


----------



## miller330i

Second time builder here, 46 years young, need help with decisions because I do not know the new manufacturers out there now.
I have a Corsair C70 case, Asus crosshair formula-z mobo, 2x GTX 670 02G-P4-2670-KR, AMD FX-8350, 16 gig of 4 modules of G Skill DIMM DDR3-1600 memory, and I have a dual reservoir that I can use but don't have to.
I have nothing else atm. Looking for a Kingwin LZP-1000 Lazer Platinum PS, or something as good and quiet.
I need advice on all the blocks and other parts that come with watercooling. I would like to watercool the Mobo and memory as well this time.

Thank you in advance for reading this and your help! Jeff


----------



## sebar

EK is making some quality stuff right now that would work well for you. They make everything you will need to do the block, memory, CPU and GPU's. I personally like to user all the same style blocks if I can. Good luck and be sure to share your build when it is done.









http://www.ekwb.com/news/286/19/EK-to-release-a-new-motherboard-water-block/


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miller330i*
> 
> Second time builder here, 46 years young, need help with decisions because I do not know the new manufacturers out there now.
> I have a Corsair C70 case, Asus crosshair formula-z mobo, 2x GTX 670 02G-P4-2670-KR, AMD FX-8350, 16 gig of 4 modules of G Skill DIMM DDR3-1600 memory, and I have a dual reservoir that I can use but don't have to.
> I have nothing else atm. Looking for a Kingwin LZP-1000 Lazer Platinum PS, or something as good and quiet.
> I need advice on all the blocks and other parts that come with watercooling. I would like to watercool the Mobo and memory as well this time.
> 
> Thank you in advance for reading this and your help! Jeff


Nice choice of components. I have a lot of those in my rig as you can see if you choose to look. I just need a GPU upgrade full watercooling and a fully sleeved set of PSU cables and I will be done. I recommend a Seasonic 1000w platinum, $20 more but just the customer service is worth that let alone the fact the Kingwin most likely doesn't even make the PSU. The hybrid features are nice. I have the SS660 platinum and the fan has never even come on yet, even running Prime 95.At least I haven't heard it.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *germslopz*
> 
> Man i am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> over all these cases. I wish they were a bit less expensive. But when i can, i will buy the military green case.


Post pics when you do get it up! Thats another for green side.

Actually, OP should tally how many people got green, black, or white etc.


----------



## g04tm4n

Hey guys

So I picked up an H100i yesterday, and I mounted it in a push config, exhausting out at the top. I initially wanted to do a pull, but I got irritated with trying to mount the fans and the rad all at once, things kept missaligning, so I just went with the push.

It looks like the motherboard is running quite high in temps though. It is an asrock 990fx extreme 3, running an fx-8350 at stock for now. I plan to change the motherboard soon, what is the best way for me to keep it cool-ish. My current setup is:

3 stock fans that came with the C70 in their original positions, the h100i mentioned above, and a bitfenix spectre pro 140mm on the top side panel mount. I'd like to move this one, as it is ruining the look of the h100i block. I have the following available that I have not mounted:

1 x Corsair SP120 performance edition
1 x Bitfenix Spectre pro 120mm
1 x Bitfenix spectre 140mm

Any idea how I can position these for best airflow? Also, the h100i is running its stock fans for now, but it seems to be performing fine so far.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g04tm4n*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> So I picked up an H100i yesterday, and I mounted it in a push config, exhausting out at the top. I initially wanted to do a pull, but I got irritated with trying to mount the fans and the rad all at once, things kept missaligning, so I just went with the push.
> 
> It looks like the motherboard is running quite high in temps though. It is an asrock 990fx extreme 3, running an fx-8350 at stock for now. I plan to change the motherboard soon, what is the best way for me to keep it cool-ish. My current setup is:
> 
> 3 stock fans that came with the C70 in their original positions, the h100i mentioned above, and a bitfenix spectre pro 140mm on the top side panel mount. I'd like to move this one, as it is ruining the look of the h100i block. I have the following available that I have not mounted:
> 
> 1 x Corsair SP120 performance edition
> 1 x Bitfenix Spectre pro 120mm
> 1 x Bitfenix spectre 140mm
> 
> Any idea how I can position these for best airflow? Also, the h100i is running its stock fans for now, but it seems to be performing fine so far.


The H100i stock fans are amazing. They run at 2700rpm and have pretty good CFM. What I recommend is removing the two HDD bays to increase airflow and change the stock fans with something better like your SP120 + Spectre 120. The next is to remove the exhaust fan at the top rear end. That fan contributes none to any temp drops.


----------



## g04tm4n

Thanks for the suggestions.

If I do remove both of the cages, where would I mount my hdd? Don't have an SSD, since they are literally double the price here of the price in the US. Perhaps I can remove one of the cages only?

And if removing the rear exhaust fan, would it be a good Idea to put an intake in the bottom next to the PSU?


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *germslopz*
> 
> Man i am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> over all these cases. I wish they were a bit less expensive. But when i can, i will buy the military green case.


Keep your eyes open cuz they come on sale for $80 every now and then.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miller330i*
> 
> Second time builder here, 46 years young, need help with decisions because I do not know the new manufacturers out there now.
> I have a Corsair C70 case, Asus crosshair formula-z mobo, 2x GTX 670 02G-P4-2670-KR, AMD FX-8350, 16 gig of 4 modules of G Skill DIMM DDR3-1600 memory, and I have a dual reservoir that I can use but don't have to.
> I have nothing else atm. Looking for a Kingwin LZP-1000 Lazer Platinum PS, or something as good and quiet.
> I need advice on all the blocks and other parts that come with watercooling. I would like to watercool the Mobo and memory as well this time.
> 
> Thank you in advance for reading this and your help! Jeff


For CPU, there are a lot of choices e.g. XSPC Raystorm & EK-Supremacy CPU water block. For other parts, these are your choices. EK make good water blocks.

Motherboard full water block:-
http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fb-asus-crosshair-v-acetal-en-nickel.html
http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fb-asus-crosshair-v-acetal.html
http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fb-asus-c5f-z-acetal.html
http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fb-asus-c5f-z-acetal-nickel.html

GPU:-
http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc670-gtx-acetal-nickel.html
http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc670-gtx-nickel.html
http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc670-gtx-acetal.html
http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc670-gtx.html

GPU backplate:-
http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc670-gtx-backplate-black.html

You can see which blocks suitable for your devices yourself by using this configurator:-
http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g04tm4n*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions.
> 
> If I do remove both of the cages, where would I mount my hdd? Don't have an SSD, since they are literally double the price here of the price in the US. Perhaps I can remove one of the cages only?
> 
> And if removing the rear exhaust fan, would it be a good Idea to put an intake in the bottom next to the PSU?


Yes, you can remove one of the cages. Even with both cages installed, I still get good airflow though. In addition to stock fans on the cages, you can add another two fans at the front in the front panel. So, it'll works as push-pull. It will definitely improved air flow in the casing.

You also can put at least one fan at the bottom as an intake. I personally not recommend removing the rear fan. In my setup, it's very useful in exhausting hot air from the casing.


----------



## g04tm4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Yes, you can remove one of the cages. Even with both cages installed, I still get good airflow though. In addition to stock fans on the cages, you can add another two fans at the front in the front panel. So, it'll works as push-pull. It will definitely improved air flow in the casing.
> 
> You also can put at least one fan at the bottom as an intake. I personally not recommend removing the rear fan. In my setup, it's very useful in exhausting hot air from the casing.


Thanks alot for this, it makes sense to add fans in the front. I will be doing this shortly. I want to mount another in the bottom, just need to figure out what to do with the wires, I currently have a non-modular PSU.

Do you think the side panel fan helps at all? because it is blocking my view of the components. Not that important, but I like to see them. And it's blocking the H100i block at the moment.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g04tm4n*
> 
> Do you think the side panel fan helps at all? because it is blocking my view of the components. Not that important, but I like to see them. And it's blocking the H100i block at the moment.


For aesthetic reason, I will not put fans there. I suggest change the window with clear acrylic window. For the moment, you can rotate the plastic window 180 degrees & put a vinyl sticker to cover the holes. At least this way you can see the components much clearer.


----------



## HeliXpc

Here is the latest build with the side window mod as well. Enjoy!


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeliXpc*
> 
> Here is the latest build with the side window mod as well. Enjoy!


Nice video and sweet build.


----------



## Leader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeliXpc*
> 
> Here is the latest build with the side window mod as well. Enjoy!


You have your own PC shop Helix pc? Dream job man


----------



## RichiRichX

Don't think I posted here yet.. Very nice to see so many creative people doing great modding.

Got this case about 2 weeks ago when I built my new rig. Absolute dream







Looking forward to modding it.. I still couldn't find any suitable RGB LEDs (Any help would be appreciated it).

Anyway, may I please invite you to take a look at my build thread, lots of pics http://www.overclock.net/t/1400729/brand-new-badass-haswell-build-d-pics

-Rich


----------



## RichiRichX

Edit: Sorry, DP.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichiRichX*
> 
> Don't think I posted here yet.. Very nice to see so many creative people doing great modding.
> 
> Got this case about 2 weeks ago when I built my new rig. Absolute dream Looking forward to modding it.. I still couldn't find any suitable RGB LEDs (Any help would be appreciated it).
> 
> Anyway, may I please invite you to take a look at my build thread, lots of pics http://www.overclock.net/t/1400729/brand-new-badass-haswell-build-d-pics
> 
> -Rich


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeliXpc*
> 
> Here is the latest build with the side window mod as well. Enjoy!


Wow...two more beast builds in green...nice jobs guys


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichiRichX*
> 
> Don't think I posted here yet.. Very nice to see so many creative people doing great modding.
> 
> Got this case about 2 weeks ago when I built my new rig. Absolute dream Looking forward to modding it.. I still couldn't find any suitable RGB LEDs (Any help would be appreciated it).
> 
> Anyway, may I please invite you to take a look at my build thread, lots of pics http://www.overclock.net/t/1400729/brand-new-badass-haswell-build-d-pics
> 
> -Rich


Nice build!







Added link to your build logs at first post.


----------



## RichiRichX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Nice build!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added link to your build logs at first post.


Thanks! I appreciate that









Amazing what some people have done with their cases on here.. I'm still slowly digging through the thread. Wow!


----------



## HeliXpc

I do bro, were located in burbank, ca. thank you I appreciate it! It's great to have a job doing something you love and enjoy


----------



## gunman

Hey guys-

I thought I'd post some pics of my most recent build, beings that most all the modification inspiration came from this club.
Keep it classy









http://www.overclock.net/t/1405955/new-gaming-i5-4670k-build#post_20314000


----------



## RenoVIII

Wow nice builds.
Added a few new items and removed the hard drive bays.


----------



## gunman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RenoVIII*
> 
> 
> 
> Wow nice builds.
> Added a few new items and removed the hard drives bays.


Yeah, i took out the Hard drive bays too (see above post). I didn't do any testing but It seems like a good choice in light of the air CPU cooler. You have any plans for an intake fan in the bottom ?

How much of a temp drop did you notice after adding the third fan?


----------



## RenoVIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunman*
> 
> Yeah, i took out the Hard drive bays too (see above post). I didn't do any testing but It seems like a good choice in light of the air CPU cooler. You have any plans for an intake fan in the bottom ?
> 
> How much of a temp drop did you notice after adding the third fan?


-I had a extra corsair sp120 installed briefly on the bottom to help cool my previous 7970. The fan was too loud for my taste so I removed it. The 7970 cooled itself well enough without it.

-About 1-2c at most. Thermalright fans are quiet so I left it in. Nice cpu cooler btw, almost got one myself.


----------



## gunman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RenoVIII*
> 
> -I had a extra corsair sp120 installed briefly on the bottom to help cool my previous 7970. The fan was too loud for my taste so I removed it. The 7970 cooled itself well enough without it.
> 
> -About 1-2c at most. Thermalright fans are quiet so I left it in. Nice cpu cooler btw, almost got one myself.


yeah, I'm debating on adding another corsair AF140 to the bottom of the case to create more positive pressure. I hear it reduces dust buildup. And yeah, I'm loving the Phanteks. I chose it over the h110 because I don't think i'll push an extreme overclock for a couple years and I don't want to worry about evaporation or leaks. It barely fits though. I've got about 1/8th inch between the top of the cooler and the side window screws.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Nice cases guys^

If you want some more feed back about the cages, I had an empty cage up top with a AF fan in front and behind the cage and it kept my card about 2c cooler as well.


----------



## RenoVIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunman*
> 
> yeah, I'm debating on adding another corsair AF140 to the bottom of the case to create more positive pressure. I hear it reduces dust buildup. And yeah, I'm loving the Phanteks. I chose it over the h110 because I don't think i'll push an extreme overclock for a couple years and I don't want to worry about evaporation or leaks. It barely fits though. I've got about 1/8th inch between the top of the cooler and the side window screws.


Same reason why I didn't get a AIO cooler and my SA barely fits as well haha.



Got this a while ago, but props to Corsair for providing plastic cable management clips. One of my clips broke and they took care of it. Took a while, but it was because they didn't have any available at the time. Small issue but Corsair still came through!


----------



## Swag

To be honest, I think that cable management video on the OP should be removed and revised by someone who knows cable management a bit more. It shows nothing about the cable management in this case. At the end they said that's all this case could do, however, it's been proven by many owners that this case is amazing for cable management and it has a lot of potential as most Corsair cases do.


----------



## gunman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Nice cases guys^
> 
> If you want some more feed back about the cages, I had an empty cage up top with a AF fan in front and behind the cage and it kept my card about 2c cooler as well.


Looks like I robbed your color scheme! The corsair fans look nice with the colored rims showing through the front bezel.







For clarification sake, did you find cooler temps with the push-pull setup around the hdd cage or cooler temps with the cages removed? If you left the cages in, did you leave the hdd trays in as well?


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> To be honest, I think that cable management video on the OP should be removed and revised by someone who knows cable management a bit more. It shows nothing about the cable management in this case. At the end they said that's all this case could do, however, it's been proven by many owners that this case is amazing for cable management and it has a lot of potential as most Corsair cases do.


i agree, the cable management is not only great, it is built that even if you don't try at all the CM works great and if you work hard on it it gives an amazing result. But still one of the few flaws of the C70 is the location of the main PSU grommet which should have been a bit closer to the PSU.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> To be honest, I think that cable management video on the OP should be removed and revised by someone who knows cable management a bit more. It shows nothing about the cable management in this case. At the end they said that's all this case could do, however, it's been proven by many owners that this case is amazing for cable management and it has a lot of potential as most Corsair cases do.


It's a video posted by fellow C70 owner. So I put them in Video Collections section. If anyone have better video for cable management, you can post it here & I'll put it at first post.


----------



## RichiRichX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RenoVIII*
> 
> 
> 
> Wow nice builds.
> Added a few new items and removed the hard drive bays.


I was actually wondering - where do you (and others who remove the hard drive cages) put your hard drives? Up there with the optical 5.25"s ?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeliXpc*
> 
> Here is the latest build with the side window mod as well. Enjoy!


Sorry, I missed your post. Another nice video from you.







Added link to your video in Video Collections section at first post.


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichiRichX*
> 
> I was actually wondering - where do you (and others who remove the hard drive cages) put your hard drives? Up there with the optical 5.25"s ?


Don't know about everyone else but I don't have an internal HDD.


----------



## Fanboy88

Just joined OCN to join this club. Decided to move my hardware from a 200r to this case after looking at all the cool builds in this thread. Yesterday I moved my buddy's hardware to the old 200r so it has a good home now.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunman*
> 
> Looks like I robbed your color scheme! The corsair fans look nice with the colored rims showing through the front bezel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For clarification sake, did you find cooler temps with the push-pull setup around the hdd cage or cooler temps with the cages removed? If you left the cages in, did you leave the hdd trays in as well?


LOL well my case is green so its all good. Cooler temps with the push/pull on the cages. Cages were empty. I have all my extra hdd trays removed. You probably don't need "push pull" on the cages but I like the look of the fans in the front. Doesn't feel like the AF is pushing much air through the cage but the pulling fan is what makes the difference.


----------



## gunman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichiRichX*
> 
> I was actually wondering - where do you (and others who remove the hard drive cages) put your hard drives? Up there with the optical 5.25"s ?


I used a $5 3.5 to 5.25 adapter to install my hdd in the upper optical drive bay. For the SSD, i just drilled a couples holes in the bottom of the optical drive bay and mounted it there.


----------



## MKHunt

Both of my SSDs are double sided taped to the back of the motherboard tray. HDD is in the 5.25 bays.


----------



## RichiRichX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunman*
> 
> I used a $5 3.5 to 5.25 adapter to install my hdd in the upper optical drive bay. For the SSD, i just drilled a couples holes in the bottom of the optical drive bay and mounted it there.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Both of my SSDs are double sided taped to the back of the motherboard tray. HDD is in the 5.25 bays.


Ok, thanks for the info!









I don't really need the extra space, but I imagine it improves air flow if you remove the hard drive cages?


----------



## sebar

I put up a video of my finished build


----------



## RenoVIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichiRichX*
> 
> I was actually wondering - where do you (and others who remove the hard drive cages) put your hard drives? Up there with the optical 5.25"s ?


I got one of these


----------



## Maiky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> I put up a video of my finished build


very nice


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> I put up a video of my finished build


Probably my favourite C70 of the thread. Beautiful build man. It's almost inspirational


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Probably my favourite C70 of the thread. Beautiful build man. It's almost inspirational


Thanks, that means a lot to me.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> I put up a video of my finished build


Nice video!







Added to first post.


----------



## gdubc

That is an awesome setup sebar. Are you sure you are not a Rockies fan?


----------



## CM Aztec

this case looks awful for my taste


----------



## Xyrrath

Wondering if anyone of us ever tried using this

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/King-Mod-Premium-Daemmset-Corsair-Vengeance-Series-C70::19497.html


----------



## MKHunt

I used the Silverstone foam so I could fit it into even the tiniest edges. Don't expect a lot from dampers. It's mostly a final finish type thing.


----------



## Xyrrath

sebar will be sending me a sidewindow for the c70









Hope to see it on the doorstep next week


----------



## ozzy1925

here is my pc hope you like it

SAM_0538.JPG 6399k .JPG file


SAM_0539.JPG 6305k .JPG file


----------



## burakho

Hello everyone..newbie here


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> here is my pc hope you like it
> 
> SAM_0538.JPG 6399k .JPG file
> 
> 
> SAM_0539.JPG 6305k .JPG file


The system looks nice.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burakho*
> 
> Hello everyone..newbie here


Welcom burakho.


----------



## Leader

Before...


...and after Bitfenix black cable extensions.


Sorry about the image quality, i don't have actual camera so took those with my old nokia phone. Evga backplate is coming for GTX 780.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Did you order it from EVGA? I tried looking on Newegg but it's always sold out.


----------



## Leader

Yeah from EVGA EU, i live in Finland so i can't order from US store. US store seems to have them in stock at the moment http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-BP-2780-B9


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Nah they charge 45$ to ship to Canada.


----------



## Leader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Nah they charge 45$ to ship to Canada.


Holy sh.. that is absurd, backplate & shipping cost me about 31.90€ = 41.2$ so mere shipping to canada costs more than backplate & shipping in EU.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

lol I know, it's bonkers.


----------



## Xyrrath

They dont like Canadians


----------



## RichiRichX

I cant find a backplate for the Gigabyte GTX 770 at all.. And it doesn't have that cool green "GeForce" logo on the side









1st world problems....


----------



## Fanboy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrrath*
> 
> sebar will be sending me a sidewindow for the c70
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope to see it on the doorstep next week


I also ordered one of those. Should arrive today and I'm excited to install.


----------



## frankietown

is it possible to go tri-sli with this case? if so which mobo would be best for it that would fit? it seems like a snug fit


----------



## Fanboy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackend*
> 
> HER IS MY SYSTEM 4 WAY SLI GTX 670


Looks like this rig has four pci slots used up...that board is extended ATX


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankietown*
> 
> is it possible to go tri-sli with this case? if so which mobo would be best for it that would fit? it seems like a snug fit


Example, 4-way SLI in C70 (Rampage IV Extreme). 3-way SLI will fit nicely.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1270969/official-corsair-vengeance-c70-gaming-case-owner-club/180#post_17919688



[EDIT] Fanboy88 beats me.


----------



## Th4natos

Such a beautiful case. It was more spacious than I thought. Super excited to start building this machine.


----------



## Fanboy88

Just installed the window by sebar. Thank you for including the rubber grommets with it!


----------



## RichiRichX

I've found this dust filter, but not sure how it is. I don't know if it would look good with my green C70 and how it mounts.

http://www.demcifilter.com/p0172/Corsair-Vengeance-C70-Top-Dust-Filter.aspx

Hasn't anyone found a way to mount a dust filter on top of the C70?


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichiRichX*
> 
> I've found this dust filter, but not sure how it is. I don't know if it would look good with my green C70 and how it mounts.
> 
> http://www.demcifilter.com/p0172/Corsair-Vengeance-C70-Top-Dust-Filter.aspx
> 
> Hasn't anyone found a way to mount a dust filter on top of the C70?


Looks magnetic to me, so it should just attach like a magnet.


----------



## Xyrrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichiRichX*
> 
> I've found this dust filter, but not sure how it is. I don't know if it would look good with my green C70 and how it mounts.
> 
> http://www.demcifilter.com/p0172/Corsair-Vengeance-C70-Top-Dust-Filter.aspx
> 
> Hasn't anyone found a way to mount a dust filter on top of the C70?


It says its magnetic so it would snap on once you lay it on the case


----------



## RichiRichX

Thanks guys, you're right lol.

It's weird because if you open the website, it says "Magnetic" in the tab title, but nowhere on the actual page.

I'll contact them just to be sure, and will ask for a picture of what the green one looks like. (To see if it would go well with my green C70).


----------



## Devildog83

most use the top for exhaust, no need for filter


----------



## RichiRichX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> most use the top for exhaust, no need for filter


If I put my hand on top, I can feel air coming out of the H100i fans. So I guess it's already set to exhaust. However I did see a bit of dust had settled on the radiator, so I thought it might be worth it to get a filter.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

thinking of painting mine candy apple red, thoughts?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Do it!


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> thinking of painting mine candy apple red, thoughts?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Do it!


+1 can't wait to see it...and white for the trim and front grill


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Are you going to paint the interior too?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Are you going to paint the interior too?


yep and actually probably gonna have it powdercoated.


----------



## Tempest2000

Got my c70 (white) and installed a Lamptron FC5v3... just waiting for a dual-bay reservoir and I'll post pictures.

I have a question about the stock fans and their placement. I put them in the very front (right under the front panel) and at full speed (<1300rpms), they can barely push anything through the HDD cages.

For the front, would it be better to upgrade to a static pressure fan (such as the Corsair SP120) or stick with a higher speed case fan (such as the Corsair AF120)?


----------



## Xyrrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempest2000*
> 
> Got my c70 (white) and installed a Lamptron FC5v3... just waiting for a dual-bay reservoir and I'll post pictures.
> 
> I have a question about the stock fans and their placement. I put them in the very front (right under the front panel) and at full speed (<1300rpms), they can barely push anything through the HDD cages.
> 
> For the front, would it be better to upgrade to a static pressure fan (such as the Corsair SP120) or stick with a higher speed case fan (such as the Corsair AF120)?


Are you using all 6 hdd slots? if you only use 3 (2 SSD's with double sided tape per bay) you could remove 1 cage and create some proper airflow.

SP's should be good to push air through the cages that are filled with HDD's only use the AF if there is nothing infront of the fans.


----------



## Tempest2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrrath*
> 
> Are you using all 6 hdd slots? if you only use 3 (2 SSD's with double sided tape per bay) you could remove 1 cage and create some proper airflow.
> 
> SP's should be good to push air through the cages that are filled with HDD's only use the AF if there is nothing infront of the fans.


Yeah that's what I figured. I'm using one of the cages (with a single 120 rad + SP120 fan attached to it) and have the other cage removed for a clear path from the front fan.


----------



## gdubc

I have 2 sp120 in front of my sons pc and just to let you know they are very loud if you have to run them on high.


----------



## Xyrrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempest2000*
> 
> Yeah that's what I figured. I'm using one of the cages (with a single 120 rad + SP120 fan attached to it) and have the other cage removed for a clear path from the front fan.


If you use proper fans on the 120 rad you should get enough air into the case


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> I have 2 sp120 in front of my sons pc and just to let you know they are very loud if you have to run them on high.


I bought SP 120 quiets, good airflow and quiet too. You should never need to run the SP's at full speed in the front of the case.


----------



## tracingspirals

I got my new case today!!!

After six long and painful hours I finally finished building my new upgraded PC!!










Cable management being the biggest pain as usual...









And all done*!









*Well not all, Still waiting for the pci-e riser cable to arrive so I can install my new Asus Essence STX soundcard and waiting for two Corsair fans to arrive...although I no longer have any free fan connections left on the motherboard so will have to power it straight from the PSU...

Also now gotta perform a clean install of windows on my new SSD but I'm too tired right now so will leave it for another day!


----------



## Venom95

I saw someone else running quad SI is there away to fit the new sniper 5 z87 bored in this case? Also can anyone point me in the direction to paint the gray stripes on the front bezel has anyone done this?


----------



## Xyrrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Venom95*
> 
> I saw someone else running quad SI is there away to fit the new sniper 5 z87 bored in this case? Also can anyone point me in the direction to paint the gray stripes on the front bezel has anyone done this?


Many have painted the bezels. You could also stick some Vinyl on them


----------



## Venom95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrrath*
> 
> Many have painted the bezels. You could also stick some Vinyl on them


Thank,s searching this massive thread to see what paint was used and how they taped it off..


----------



## Xyrrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Venom95*
> 
> Thank,s searching this massive thread to see what paint was used and how they taped it off..


Not sure if there are detailed pics and such but just try to pm the people to ask how they did it


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Venom95*
> 
> Thank,s searching this massive thread to see what paint was used and how they taped it off..


I removed the window trim and taped up my front bezel and used the Duplicolor spray paint in the pics below.
Another member, Devildog83 used carbon fiber vinyl. Search his posts as he has some pics on this thread about how he did it.


----------



## Venom95

Sweet thanks for the pictures!!!


----------



## TheMissingPiece

Oooh, I never thought of painting the filter.... That looks kinda cool.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Venom95*
> 
> I saw someone else running quad SI is there away to fit the new sniper 5 z87 bored in this case? Also can anyone point me in the direction to paint the gray stripes on the front bezel has anyone done this?


Gigabyte G1.Sniper 5 Intel Z87 motherboard is an E-ATX form factor; 30.5cm x 26.4cm. Comparing it to Rampage IV Extreme with 30.5 cm x 27.2 cm, you should be able to fit G1.Sniper 5 in C70 without any problem. Please go to first post for more information.


----------



## SN4KEBi7E

Count me in! ^^


----------



## Muzzzaa

Gilly mate


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SN4KEBi7E*
> 
> Count me in! ^^


Welcome to the club! Nice rig!


----------



## Venom95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Gigabyte G1.Sniper 5 Intel Z87 motherboard is an E-ATX form factor; 30.5cm x 26.4cm. Comparing it to Rampage IV Extreme with 30.5 cm x 27.2 cm, you should be able to fit G1.Sniper 5 in C70 without any problem. Please go to first post for more information.


Thanks soooo much, few others said I can do it too! Super excited because I really didn't like the small mATX board style now I can have my cake and eat it too!! Will be joining this club soon


----------



## Venom95

Delete double post..


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Venom95*
> 
> Sweet thanks for the pictures!!!


Here ye go.


----------



## RichiRichX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Here ye go.


Absolutely awesome









Where did you get that carbon-like material? Looks great!

I have the military green case, and frankly - I have no idea what to mod. If anyone has any suggestions, suggest away!


----------



## gunman

So i'm considering putting one of the drive bay cages back in my case. Any suggestions regarding which cage (upper or lower) would restrict the least amount of air and offer the best airflow solution? I'm trying to maintain good airflow for the air cpu cooler.


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunman*
> 
> 
> 
> So i'm considering putting one of the drive bay cages back in my case. Any suggestions regarding which cage (upper or lower) would restrict the least amount of air and offer the best airflow solution? I'm trying to maintain good airflow for the air cpu cooler.


I'd put the bottom one back in so that your GPU is still getting fresh airflow.


----------



## Buehlar

I'd try using the HDD cage in the bottom to provide more airflow directly on the GPU. Just guessing because heat rises, so a cooler running GPU may in-turn help keep the CPU slightly cooler. Try both ways and post your results









EDIT
Joost beat me


----------



## Xyrrath

Sebar's side panel window just arrived \o/

My primo chill Tubing has arrived in a dutch depot so I should see that arrive today or tommorow.

Also my GPU block + Noctua NF-F12's are send of for delivery aswell









Now lets hope they ring the bell when I am not working


----------



## Fanboy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrrath*
> 
> Sebar's side panel window just arrived \o/
> 
> My primo chill Tubing has arrived in a dutch depot so I should see that arrive today or tommorow.
> 
> Also my GPU block + Noctua NF-F12's are send of for delivery aswell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now lets hope they ring the bell when I am not working


Pictures when it's completed!


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrrath*
> 
> Sebar's side panel window just arrived \o/
> 
> My primo chill Tubing has arrived in a dutch depot so I should see that arrive today or tommorow.
> 
> Also my GPU block + Noctua NF-F12's are send of for delivery aswell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now lets hope they ring the bell when I am not working


Wow, that window got there quick. I cannot wait to see some pictures.


----------



## frankietown

hello friends!

could anyone tell me if the classified cards or tall cards would fit the case? i think they should right?

and my 2nd question is, would they fit even WITH the side fans? the side fans have been soooo helpful for me that i dont want to lose them. im asking because i might purchase the 780 classified.. but if it wont fit then i wait for the FTW version instead.


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankietown*
> 
> hello friends!
> 
> could anyone tell me if the classified cards or tall cards would fit the case? i think they should right?
> 
> and my 2nd question is, would they fit even WITH the side fans? the side fans have been soooo helpful for me that i dont want to lose them. im asking because i might purchase the 780 classified.. but if it wont fit then i wait for the FTW version instead.


I do not hink you will have any problems fitting the 780 Classified.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichiRichX*
> 
> Absolutely awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get that carbon-like material? Looks great!
> 
> I have the military green case, and frankly - I have no idea what to mod. If anyone has any suggestions, suggest away!


Just go to amazon and search carbon fiber vinyl. The 3M Di Noc is the best but I used some less expensive and it works fine. It's up to you.


----------



## Xyrrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> Wow, that window got there quick. I cannot wait to see some pictures.


My jaw dropped on the floor aswell haha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankietown*
> 
> hello friends!
> 
> could anyone tell me if the classified cards or tall cards would fit the case? i think they should right?
> 
> and my 2nd question is, would they fit even WITH the side fans? the side fans have been soooo helpful for me that i dont want to lose them. im asking because i might purchase the 780 classified.. but if it wont fit then i wait for the FTW version instead.


GTX 780 fits without problems with atleast 10cm headroom towards the hdd cages. I dont know if the Classies are longer but i dont think so and if they are they are not 10cm longer then the base model


----------



## frankietown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrrath*
> 
> My jaw dropped on the floor aswell haha
> GTX 780 fits without problems with atleast 10cm headroom towards the hdd cages. I dont know if the Classies are longer but i dont think so and if they are they are not 10cm longer then the base model


oh i mean tall as in towards the window. cause they are i believe 1inch taller than regular 780s. but i want best of both worlds and keep my case side window fans as well


----------



## Xyrrath

Got my package









Didnt expect the waterblock to be that heavy.

Sadly they send me 1 wrong fan and the other company i ordered from send me wrong tubing


----------



## Hells

Know this isn't really the right place, but do any of you recommend a particular mouse? Looking for a good performer which is relatively "plug in and play", not too keen on the ones with lots of additional software etc.

Got things properly up and running now. Just need to get some fans and a GPU next week, then bring on the games! Might get a NZXT Hue as well after seeing the awesome results on some of the builds here.


----------



## Xyrrath

I have been using Razer naga's for a few years.

It does have software but it does not need software to be used.

It has 12 side buttons for your thumb 2 side buttons for your index finger. The 12 side buttons can be set as numpad numbers to get some extra functionality


----------



## Veenershlidn

New to the Site, bought a c70 military green a few weeks back, love this case.


----------



## Xyrrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankietown*
> 
> oh i mean tall as in towards the window. cause they are i believe 1inch taller than regular 780s. but i want best of both worlds and keep my case side window fans as well


Did a Quick wet finger check for you.

With normal thickness fans on your side panel you will have about 3cm-3,5 cm clearence maybe even 4 cm towards the side panel so if the card is 1 inch higher then the reference it should fit without problem


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Veenershlidn*
> 
> New to the Site, bought a c70 military green a few weeks back, love this case.


Welcome to the club


----------



## trama09

Is this case good for air cooling? I have a poop ton of Noctua NF-S12A FLX (6 x 120mm & 2 x 140mm) and would to use all of them.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> Is this case good for air cooling? I have a poop ton of Noctua NF-S12A FLX (6 x 120mm & 2 x 140mm) and would to use all of them.


There are 11 places to mount fans out of the box, so I would say it should work for air cooling.
EDIT: there are 11 places to mount fans however you can use *only* 10 of them at a time, because there is a spot to mount two fans in the bottom, but you would have to remove one of the hard drive cages which would take out the fan mount that's on that cage. So you can use both cages with fans on each, or two bottom fans with just the upper hard drive cage with fan attached.


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> There are 11 places to mount fans out of the box, so I would say it should work for air cooling.
> EDIT: there are 11 places to mount fans however you can use *only* 10 of them at a time, because there is a spot to mount two fans in the bottom, but you would have to remove one of the hard drive cages which would take out the fan mount that's on that cage. So you can use both cages with fans on each, or two bottom fans with just the upper hard drive cage with fan attached.


Nice, thanks for the info. So right now, I idle at 27c for CPU and 30 for GPU. And at load, 58 and 62. Will a see an improvement? Assume the ambient temps are the same, and I find a good airflow with the case.


----------



## Xyrrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> Nice, thanks for the info. So right now, I idle at 27c for CPU and 30 for GPU. And at load, 58 and 62. Will a see an improvement? Assume the ambient temps are the same, and I find a good airflow with the case.


Wouldnt expect too much might see a 1-2c difference as that pretty cool already


----------



## UnitxTWO

Has anyone noticed pictures in this threat or somewhere else, of the C70 with preapplied noisedampning?

OverclockersUK has them and CaseKING.de has them aswell, theyre about 40€ more then the stock one, id like to see some detailed pictues of them, can anyone help while i wait for the sellers to respond to my email?


----------



## trama09

Would side fans fit with a NF-D14 installed?


----------



## joostflux

I recently broke one of the cable management clips on my C70 (big shocker right?) and now I'm trying to figure out the best way to contact Corsair so that I can buy some, as I realize it was my fault that they broke. I submitted a ticket but even that I haven't got a response to and it has been over a week. I saw that a few of you have contacted Corsair about this same issue and I was wondering if any of you guys could tell me the best way to get in touch with them. Any info would be super appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## UnitxTWO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joostflux*
> 
> I recently broke one of the cable management clips on my C70 (big shocker right?) and now I'm trying to figure out the best way to contact Corsair so that I can buy some, as I realize it was my fault that they broke. I submitted a ticket but even that I haven't got a response to and it has been over a week. I saw that a few of you have contacted Corsair about this same issue and I was wondering if any of you guys could tell me the best way to get in touch with them. Any info would be super appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Submit rma ticket, wait for response,
they will ask you for youre recipe,
and replace the broken part if youre lucky









If youre impatient, add an additional comment to your ticket!


----------



## Leader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joostflux*
> 
> I recently broke one of the cable management clips on my C70 (big shocker right?) and now I'm trying to figure out the best way to contact Corsair so that I can buy some, as I realize it was my fault that they broke. I submitted a ticket but even that I haven't got a response to and it has been over a week. I saw that a few of you have contacted Corsair about this same issue and I was wondering if any of you guys could tell me the best way to get in touch with them. Any info would be super appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance


I'm sure they will replace it for you, their customer service is top notch. Response could take 2-3 weeks but eventually they will respond back to you.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joostflux*
> 
> I recently broke one of the cable management clips on my C70 (big shocker right?) and now I'm trying to figure out the best way to contact Corsair so that I can buy some, as I realize it was my fault that they broke. I submitted a ticket but even that I haven't got a response to and it has been over a week. I saw that a few of you have contacted Corsair about this same issue and I was wondering if any of you guys could tell me the best way to get in touch with them. Any info would be super appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Make another ticket.


----------



## trama09

What's the clearance from the motherboard to the side panel?


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnitxTWO*
> 
> Submit rma ticket, wait for response,
> they will ask you for youre recipe,
> and replace the broken part if youre lucky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If youre impatient, add an additional comment to your ticket!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leader*
> 
> I'm sure they will replace it for you, their customer service is top notch. Response could take 2-3 weeks but eventually they will respond back to you.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Make another ticket.


Thanks all! I'll make another ticket and just be patient. I still have two clips that work just fine and that will work for the meantime.

EDIT: +Rep to all y'all


----------



## gunman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joostflux*
> 
> Thanks all! I'll make another ticket and just be patient. I still have two clips that work just fine and that will work for the meantime.
> 
> EDIT: +Rep to all y'all


i"ve noticed that Corsair has responded to my tickets without notifying me via email. Maybe check the original ticket status on the corsair website before submitting another.


----------



## gunman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> Would side fans fit with a NF-D14 installed?


I don't know about the Noctua but i've got the Phanteks and side fans would only work if they were installed on the outside of the side panel. i've only get an 1/8th inch clearance between the top of the cooler fans and the acrylic side panel. You might be able to install fans normally on the side panel if you rotated it so the fan mounting locations are towards the front of the case instead of the back.

EDIT: I'm using 2 140mm fans on my phanteks. if you used 120mm fans you might get away with a low profile side fan.


----------



## Xyrrath

Terrible picture sadly but my first WC loop is done









Nice temps aswell max temp on prime 68c @ 4,7ghz


----------



## Fanboy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrrath*
> 
> 
> 
> Terrible picture sadly but my first WC loop is done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice temps aswell max temp on prime 68c @ 4,7ghz


Looks good! What are your 780 temps under water like?


----------



## Xyrrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fanboy88*
> 
> Looks good! What are your 780 temps under water like?


max 40

Can be lower but not with my RS rads wich are pretty lame compared to the thicker ones


----------



## Fanboy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrrath*
> 
> max 40
> 
> Can be lower but not with my RS rads wich are pretty lame compared to the thicker ones


Well, that's still pretty good for max and you can probably get a good OC out of it too.


----------



## Xyrrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fanboy88*
> 
> Well, that's still pretty good for max and you can probably get a good OC out of it too.


Current stable overclock on all games:

GPU Clock: 1162mhz
Memory Clock: 3456Mhz


----------



## Fanboy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrrath*
> 
> Current stable overclock on all games:
> 
> GPU Clock: 1162mhz
> Memory Clock: 3456Mhz










I like those numbers


----------



## Leader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrrath*
> 
> 
> 
> Terrible picture sadly but my first WC loop is done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice temps aswell max temp on prime 68c @ 4,7ghz


Yellow tubes look very good, yellow is somewhat rare color compared to red/blue/green but it looks great


----------



## RichiRichX

Scratched my case with my stupid chair







((


----------



## Slaughtahouse

I got a huge scratch on my window, on my trim around the window and my front panel. It happens. But hey, it adds character


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichiRichX*
> 
> Scratched my case with my stupid chair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ((


Battle scars.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrrath*
> 
> 
> 
> Terrible picture sadly but my first WC loop is done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice temps aswell max temp on prime 68c @ 4,7ghz


That look nice. Nice work for first water cooling.







Didn't they sent you wrong tubing? Do you have another radiator at the bottom?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichiRichX*
> 
> Scratched my case with my stupid chair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ((


I got 1.5cm of deep scratch on my custom acrylic window just after a couple of days.


----------



## RichiRichX

Haha ok thanks for the "comfort' guys ^^ Guess that's a positive way to think of the scratches... LOL


----------



## ozzy1925

someone able to check if xspc rs 240mm raditor (Dimensions: 121x35x277mm (WxDxH) )will fit in to right buttom of the c70 where we put hdd cases?


----------



## Xyrrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> That look nice. Nice work for first water cooling. thumb.gif Didn't they sent you wrong tubing? Do you have another radiator at the bottom?


They did send me the wrong tubing but I still had some of that "bad" Tygon tubing left and took the refund for the tubing (had to wait 7 working days to get it replaced). If it does have insane plasti issues in the tubing I can always clean out out later









and yes i also got a RS120 in the bottom mounted to the fan spots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leader*
> 
> Yellow tubes look very good, yellow is somewhat rare color compared to red/blue/green but it looks great


Its normal clear tubing with a Mayhem's Pastel Yellow
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> someone able to check if xspc rs 240mm raditor (Dimensions: 121x35x277mm (WxDxH) )will fit in to right buttom of the c70 where we put hdd cases?


I think you will have to force it to get it in.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrrath*
> 
> They did send me the wrong tubing but I still had some of that "bad" Tygon tubing left and took the refund for the tubing (had to wait 7 working days to get it replaced). If it does have insane plasti issues in the tubing I can always clean out out later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes i also got a RS120 in the bottom mounted to the fan spots
> Its normal clear tubing with a Mayhem's Pastel Yellow
> I think you will have to force it to get it in.


can you please measure it for me? becasue i am far from my pc and about to order ty


----------



## Xyrrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> can you please measure it for me? becasue i am far from my pc and about to order ty


Dont have a ruler with me but i tried setting up a H100 raid next to the bays and that is spot on in lenght (275mm) as i said you will have to force it in and wont be able to use the fan mounting points


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrrath*
> 
> Dont have a ruler with me but i tried setting up a H100 raid next to the bays and that is spot on in lenght (275mm) as i said you will have to force it in and wont be able to use the fan mounting points


then i am able to mount it in buttom like this right?
http://cdn.overclock.net/3/32/500x1000px-LL-32c8343c_post-244578-1367602547.jpeg


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> then i am able to mount it in buttom like this right?
> http://cdn.overclock.net/3/32/500x1000px-LL-32c8343c_post-244578-1367602547.jpeg


That is an option. An EX240 will also fit standing up in the front. I just measured it. There is 11 1/16 inches of space between the 5 1/4 drive days. The EX240 is 10 7/8 inches long, It will fit.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> then i am able to mount it in buttom like this right?
> http://cdn.overclock.net/3/32/500x1000px-LL-32c8343c_post-244578-1367602547.jpeg


Yes, depending on the length of the PSU being used... again, the screw/mount holes will not line up just right but there are plenty of the vent holes on bottom to make it work out nicely









EDIT
sebar beat me to it


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Yes, depending on the length of the PSU being used... again, the screw/mount holes will not line up just right but there are plenty of the vent holes on bottom to make it work out nicely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT
> sebar beat me to it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> That is an option. An EX240 will also fit standing up in the front. I just measured it. There is 11 1/16 inches of space between the 5 1/4 drive days. The EX240 is 10 7/8 inches long, It will fit.


thanks both and +rep i will be using 180mm hx 850 silver psu also read previous posts people able to fit 286mm radiator (rx 240) and rs 240 is 277mm so it will fit perfectly either stand or lying


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> thanks both and +rep i will be using 180mm hx 850 silver psu also read previous posts people able to fit 286mm radiator (rx 240) and rs 240 is 277mm so it will fit perfectly either stand or lying


The rx will give you slightly better cooling performance (like maybe 15%), as its about twice as thick as the lower profile rs rads. It holds more coolant and will provide you with a little more headroom to cool more components. So if you have sufficient space and the budget, I recommend the rx over the rs version.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> The rx will give you slightly better cooling performance (like maybe 15%), as its about twice as thick as the lower profile rs rads. It holds more coolant and will provide you with a little more headroom to cool more components. So if you have sufficient space and the budget, I recommend the rx over the rs version.


yea i know that but i find a cheap deal for rs thats why i am going for it also i will only watercool my gpu and fusion thermo my mainboard


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> someone able to check if xspc rs 240mm raditor (Dimensions: 121x35x277mm (WxDxH) )will fit in to right buttom of the c70 where we put hdd cases?


I believe that the RS will not fit but the others are an option. An RS radiator won't fit unless there's a slight modification with the case. You could always lay it down flat on the bottom of the case for it to fit, it's been done many times and shown a lot of times.

I was weirded out by seeing my PC's picture on the thread when I don't remember posting.









PS: I'm also ordering for my WC build and I'm still debating whether to get a 360+240 or 240+240.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> PS: I'm also ordering for my WC build and I'm still debating whether to get a 360+240 or 240+240.


Knowing what I know now...I should have went with 360 & 240 instead of 2x 240's







. It's a no brainer for me....just saying


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> PS: I'm also ordering for my WC build and I'm still debating whether to get a 360+240 or 240+240.
> 
> 
> 
> Knowing what I know now...I should have went with 360 & 240 instead of 2x 240's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It's a no brainer for me....just saying
Click to expand...

Then a 360+240 for me then.







Thanks for the input. I was wondering if the $15 was worth the extra cooling.


----------



## Sumner Rol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> someone able to check if xspc rs 240mm raditor (Dimensions: 121x35x277mm (WxDxH) )will fit in to right buttom of the c70 where we put hdd cases?


I had to remove the optical bay cage and cut out the center of the bottom panel to fit the RS240 vertically. Check my sig rig to see how it looks. It wasn't as difficult as I thought it was going to be.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sumner Rol*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> someone able to check if xspc rs 240mm raditor (Dimensions: 121x35x277mm (WxDxH) )will fit in to right buttom of the c70 where we put hdd cases?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to remove the optical bay cage and cut out the center of the bottom panel to fit the RS240 vertically. Check my sig rig to see how it looks. It wasn't as difficult as I thought it was going to be.
Click to expand...

I would have just removed the entire drive bays... I don't even use it.







I'd rather not mod anything and just have it lying down.


----------



## Sumner Rol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I would have just removed the entire drive bays... I don't even use it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather not mod anything and just have it lying down.


Yes depending on your PSU that's the much easier option.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sumner Rol*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I would have just removed the entire drive bays... I don't even use it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather not mod anything and just have it lying down.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes depending on your PSU that's the much easier option.
Click to expand...

As long as you don't have an extended PSU, you should be fine.







This is what I'm going to do, much better than ruining a perfect case.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Then a 360+240 for me then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input. I was wondering if the $15 was worth the extra cooling.


Good choice...do it now so you don't have to worry about it later
I didn't think a 360 would fit so I purchased 240 rads then some wise guy installs 360







It's on my to do list when I perform cooling maintenance a few months from now.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Then a 360+240 for me then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input. I was wondering if the $15 was worth the extra cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> Good choice...do it now so you don't have to worry about it later
> I didn't think a 360 would fit so I purchased 240 rads then some wise guy installs 360
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's on my to do list when I perform cooling maintenance a few months from now.
Click to expand...

Which 360 rad do you recommend?


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Which 360 rad do you recommend?


The only one I can recommend at the moment is the Black Ice GT Stealth 360 simply because I know it will fit without having to mod your case by cutting out the support bracket on the top of the 5.25 bays. It has high density fins which normally require high static pressure (some can be noisy) fans BUT the GT Stealth is a lower profile rad so the air shouldn't be quite as restrictive as with the other Black Ice rads.
There may be other rads that will fit without a mod that I'm unaware of. Maybe someone else drop their 2 cents?

Edit...
Check out the 1st post... scroll down to cooling section...360 mm rads
kizwan (thread starter) has a Black Ice without mod
B NEGATIVE has an XSPC maybe without a mod from what I can tell.
Looks like Koolance will work w/o mod too


----------



## ozzy1925

i also have off topic question: my mainboard fusion thermo is watercooled it has 3\8" barbs and can not be removed (asus maximus v formula).What will happen if i use all tubing 1\2" ID - 3\4" OD for the gpu, pump,reservoir and 3\8" ID - 5\8" OD tubing for the mainboard?Also which drive bay reservoir will fit to use with Swiftech MCP35X and make a little vibration?


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i also have off topic question: my mainboard fusion thermo is watercooled it has 3\8" barbs and can not be removed (asus maximus v formula).What will happen if i use all tubing 1\2" ID - 3\4" OD for the gpu, pump,reservoir and 3\8" ID - 5\8" OD tubing for the mainboard?Also which drive bay reservoir will fit to use with Swiftech MCP35X and make a little vibration?


I did just as described on mine (Maximus V Formula) before I upgraded to EK blocks. 3/8 ID for the thermal fusion, except all my other tubing was 7/16. It worked out just fine


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Which 360 rad do you recommend?
> 
> 
> 
> The only one I can recommend at the moment is the Black Ice GT Stealth 360 simply because I know it will fit without having to mod your case by cutting out the support bracket on the top of the 5.25 bays. It has high density fins which normally require high static pressure (some can be noisy) fans BUT the GT Stealth is a lower profile rad so the air shouldn't be quite as restrictive as with the other Black Ice rads.
> There may be other rads that will fit without a mod that I'm unaware of. Maybe someone else drop their 2 cents?
> 
> Edit...
> Check out the 1st post... scroll down to cooling section...360 mm rads
> kizwan (thread starter) has a Black Ice without mod
> B NEGATIVE has an XSPC maybe without a mod from what I can tell.
> Looks like Koolance will work w/o mod too
Click to expand...

*thestache* use Koolance CU1020V 360mm Radiator. The radiator is 29.6mm thickness. The Hardware Labs Black Ice GTS 360 also have same thickness. With both radiators, you don't need to removed the little aluminium bar behind the front I/O panel (in the optical bays). See *thestache*'s build here. The GTS 360 is few mm wide though but it will fit & just need a little push to the front a little bit when installing the radiator. The reason is because of the little _fins_ in the optical bays (see here).

*B NEG*'s build use XSPC EX360 with 35.5mm thickness. Will need to removed the aluminium bar for the radiator to fit. Just need to drill through the rivet on both side to remove the bar. I think any radiator with thickness less than 30mm will fit nicely without any mod.


----------



## Venom95

Can anyone help me out with this question... Bout to order my c70 and I just noticed I might have a problem fitting this PSU http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207021&nm_mc=OTC-pr1c3grabb3r&cm_mmc=OTC-pr1c3grabb3r-_-Power+Supplies-_-XFX-_-17207021 with a 240 rad at the bottom... . The goal is to run tri sli,use this PSU and be able to still fit a 240 rad in the bottom


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Venom95*
> 
> Can anyone help me out with this question... Bout to order my c70 and I just noticed I might have a problem fitting this PSU http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207021&nm_mc=OTC-pr1c3grabb3r&cm_mmc=OTC-pr1c3grabb3r-_-Power+Supplies-_-XFX-_-17207021 with a 240 rad at the bottom... . The goal is to run tri sli,use this PSU and be able to still fit a 240 rad in the bottom


It will physically fit in there with most 240 I think but the cables might be tough to fit. Seems like it would be a tight squeeze. Some others may have more info on that but I think you are right.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Venom95*
> 
> Can anyone help me out with this question... Bout to order my c70 and I just noticed I might have a problem fitting this PSU http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207021&nm_mc=OTC-pr1c3grabb3r&cm_mmc=OTC-pr1c3grabb3r-_-Power+Supplies-_-XFX-_-17207021 with a 240 rad at the bottom... . The goal is to run tri sli,use this PSU and be able to still fit a 240 rad in the bottom


That PSU is 190.5mm long right? You can shift the radiator toward the front. You will not be able to use the original mounting holes but you can use the mesh holes to mount the radiator. You also can put at the front (both HDD cages removed). Depending on the length of the radiator, you may need to cut out the base of the optical bay for the radiator to fit.


----------



## Venom95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> That PSU is 190.5mm long right? You can shift the radiator toward the front. You will not be able to use the original mounting holes but you can use the mesh holes to mount the radiator. You also can put at the front (both HDD cages removed). Depending on the length of the radiator, you may need to cut out the base of the optical bay for the radiator to fit.


Thanks for the reply, I didn't want too remove both HDD cages because then where shall I put my HDDS? I'd be happy if I could find a PSU to run all three cards (770s or 760s) and still fit a 240 rad at the bottom... Maybe I should try to find one that is 180mm or less?


----------



## gdubc

You could mount the radiator in the front and then mount the hard drive cage between the radiator and your PSU. That's a fairly simple mod, to reattach the hard drive cage to a different place.


----------



## Venom95

What is the longest PSU to be fit in a c70 and still be able to place a 240 rad in the bottom ? Something like a 150-160mm? Also I should go non-modular to be able to fit a rad at the bottom?


----------



## Nickadeamus

Hi, I am new to this forum and joined just to be part of the Corsair C70 Club. I have been reading what people have posted here for about two months now. Due to what I have read I got myself a C70 case. I need to say this is going to be my first build and I don't have everything for it yet. I do have a few things coming in the mail and it will be some time before I can finish it do to my family and I are moving 300 miles to a different house. So with money and time going out the door for this move I have to do it in steps.

But I did do a paint job on my C70 that I would like to show everyone. I am also going to change the window next month. I have the stuff for it but some of my tools are at one house and the rest is at the other house.

Here are the pic's I took of what I did so far.


----------



## Venom95

Wow that paint job is amazing good work!


----------



## Buehlar

@Nickadeamus







Fantastic! What parts do you have planned spec wise? Can't wait to see how this build turns out








Welcome to the club!


----------



## Nickadeamus

Thanks,

I have a lot of ideas I want to try and get done with this build but like I said it is going to take some time and it is my first ever build.


----------



## Nickadeamus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> @Nickadeamus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic! What parts do you have planned spec wise? Can't wait to see how this build turns out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the club!


*Parts I Have Right Now*
PSU = Corsair AX760
Disc Drive = ASUS Black Blu-ray Drive SATA Model BC-12B1ST/BLK/B/AS - OEM
Water Cooler = Corsair H100i
Extra Case Fan = Corsair AF120 Quiet Edition
SSD = OCZ Vertex 4

*Part I Don't Have Yet Or Part I Want*
MOB = ASUS Sabertooth Z87 LGA 1150
Chip = Intel Core i7-4770K Haswell
SDRAM = Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8) DDRS3 1866
HD = Western Digital WD Black 2TB
2nd SSD = ?
Video Card = ? (a 760 or 770 don't know yet but if I get a 760 I know I will be getting a second 760)


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Venom95*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, I didn't want too remove both HDD cages because then where shall I put my HDDS? I'd be happy if I could find a PSU to run all three cards (770s or 760s) and still fit a 240 rad at the bottom... Maybe I should try to find one that is 180mm or less?


You will need to removed one of the HDD cages for 240mm rad to fit at the bottom. How many HDDs do you have?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Venom95*
> 
> What is the longest PSU to be fit in a c70 and still be able to place a 240 rad in the bottom ? Something like a 150-160mm? Also I should go non-modular to be able to fit a rad at the bottom?


I have non-modular 160mm long PSU. See pic at first post. A modular PSU will look better but the cables will be tight fit. Check out *sebar*'s setup with 160mm modular PSU *here*.

To run 3-way SLI, you will need high capacity PSU. As far as I know, the highest capacity PSU with 160mm long is 850W. I don't know whether that is enough for three 770s. 180mm PSU should be ok I think with the 240mm radiator push toward the front. You can use the mesh holes to secure the radiator. Don't need all 8 screws, two should be enough. Like I did for my top radiator (see pics below).

Originally I use 6 screws to secure the radiator but the holes doesn't align with screw threads on the radiator properly.


Then I just use 4 screws since all four align properly.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickadeamus*
> 
> Hi, I am new to this forum and joined just to be part of the Corsair C70 Club. I have been reading what people have posted here for about two months now. Due to what I have read I got myself a C70 case. I need to say this is going to be my first build and I don't have everything for it yet. I do have a few things coming in the mail and it will be some time before I can finish it do to my family and I are moving 300 miles to a different house. So with money and time going out the door for this move I have to do it in steps.
> 
> But I did do a paint job on my C70 that I would like to show everyone. I am also going to change the window next month. I have the stuff for it but some of my tools are at one house and the rest is at the other house.
> 
> Here are the pic's I took of what I did so far.


Nice paint job!


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickadeamus*
> 
> *Parts I Have Right Now*
> PSU = Corsair AX760
> Disc Drive = ASUS Black Blu-ray Drive SATA Model BC-12B1ST/BLK/B/AS - OEM
> Water Cooler = Corsair H100i
> Extra Case Fan = Corsair AF120 Quiet Edition
> SSD = OCZ Vertex 4
> 
> *Part I Don't Have Yet Or Part I Want*
> MOB = ASUS Sabertooth Z87 LGA 1150
> Chip = Intel Core i7-4770K Haswell
> SDRAM = Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8) DDRS3 1866
> HD = Western Digital WD Black 2TB
> 2nd SSD = ?
> Video Card = ? (a 760 or 770 don't know yet but if I get a 760 I know I will be getting a second 760)


Nice specs...the sabortooth is perfect for your theme.
I have the same optical drive as you and 16GB (4x4) of the Vengeance 1866 RAM. It's good RAM but now I wish I would have went with G-Skill for better overclockng. Something to consider.








That thing is gonna be a beast so keep us posted!


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickadeamus*
> 
> *Parts I Have Right Now*
> PSU = Corsair AX760
> Disc Drive = ASUS Black Blu-ray Drive SATA Model BC-12B1ST/BLK/B/AS - OEM
> Water Cooler = Corsair H100i
> Extra Case Fan = Corsair AF120 Quiet Edition
> SSD = OCZ Vertex 4
> 
> *Part I Don't Have Yet Or Part I Want*
> MOB = ASUS Sabertooth Z87 LGA 1150
> Chip = Intel Core i7-4770K Haswell
> SDRAM = Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8) DDRS3 1866
> HD = Western Digital WD Black 2TB
> 2nd SSD = ?
> Video Card = ? (a 760 or 770 don't know yet but if I get a 760 I know I will be getting a second 760)


For 2nd SSD, I recommend another OCZ Vertex 4 (same capacity). So, you can run both in Raid0.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickadeamus*
> 
> Hi, I am new to this forum and joined just to be part of the Corsair C70 Club. I have been reading what people have posted here for about two months now. Due to what I have read I got myself a C70 case. I need to say this is going to be my first build and I don't have everything for it yet. I do have a few things coming in the mail and it will be some time before I can finish it do to my family and I are moving 300 miles to a different house. So with money and time going out the door for this move I have to do it in steps.
> 
> But I did do a paint job on my C70 that I would like to show everyone. I am also going to change the window next month. I have the stuff for it but some of my tools are at one house and the rest is at the other house.
> 
> Here are the pic's I took of what I did so far.


Amazing!


----------



## Fanboy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickadeamus*
> 
> Hi, I am new to this forum and joined just to be part of the Corsair C70 Club. I have been reading what people have posted here for about two months now. Due to what I have read I got myself a C70 case. I need to say this is going to be my first build and I don't have everything for it yet. I do have a few things coming in the mail and it will be some time before I can finish it do to my family and I are moving 300 miles to a different house. So with money and time going out the door for this move I have to do it in steps.
> 
> But I did do a paint job on my C70 that I would like to show everyone. I am also going to change the window next month. I have the stuff for it but some of my tools are at one house and the rest is at the other house.
> 
> Here are the pic's I took of what I did so far.


Great paint job!


----------



## blizzard232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickadeamus*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Awesome work, looks gr8. I'm jealous.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickadeamus*
> 
> Hi, I am new to this forum and joined just to be part of the Corsair C70 Club. I have been reading what people have posted here for about two months now. Due to what I have read I got myself a C70 case. I need to say this is going to be my first build and I don't have everything for it yet. I do have a few things coming in the mail and it will be some time before I can finish it do to my family and I are moving 300 miles to a different house. So with money and time going out the door for this move I have to do it in steps.
> 
> But I did do a paint job on my C70 that I would like to show everyone. I am also going to change the window next month. I have the stuff for it but some of my tools are at one house and the rest is at the other house.
> 
> Here are the pic's I took of what I did so far.


what painting method did you use?


----------



## Venom95

This is driving me crazy now, I really want too order this case... Yet I can't seem to find a power supply brand that I trust that will run three 770s or even two and still fit a 240 rad at the bottom..... Can anyone help? Is OCZ good PSU? They have a 1250watt thats 175mm http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341046 Basically I know this is enough power to run three 770s or should be anyway but is it reliable ?


----------



## Georgeker

You need maximum 160mm lenght PSU to fit a bottom radiator. The OCZ you choose is bigger than 170 mm.
This one has a good size and enough power for tri sli http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817153162


----------



## Venom95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgeker*
> 
> You need maximum 160mm lenght PSU to fit a bottom radiator. The OCZ you choose is bigger than 170 mm.
> This one has a good size and enough power for tri sli http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817153162


Not if I move the rad all the way to the front and use the honeycomb holes for screw mounts... I believe I can get away with the 175mm I saw someone use a seasonic 180mm Modular PSU and barley slip the cables by.


----------



## sebar

an 850 watt power supply will runn dual gtx 770 without a problem. Get yourself an AX850 and you know you will have plenty of room at the bottom for a 240 rad.

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_770_review,5.html


----------



## joostflux

Just thought I'd post a pic of the current progress of my C70 mod/build.


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joostflux*
> 
> Just thought I'd post a pic of the current progress of my C70 mod/build.


Wow, I am speachless.


----------



## Nickadeamus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> what painting method did you use?


*Tools used*
Phillips head screwdriver
Knife
SKULL 325 airbrush stencil template (I got on ebay)
Drop cloth

*Supplies used*
Cross/FIRE 600 grit waterproof sandpaper
Blue painters tape from Ace Hardware
Dupli-Color Adhesion Promoter
Rust-Oleum American Accents Primer (wet or dry sandable, Black)
Rust-Oleum Camouflage spray paint (Black, Brown, Green, Tan)
91% Isopropyl Alcohol (got it at a pharmacy)
Cotton rages (from a shirt I cut up)
Good dust mask (can't tell you what kind. I have had them for a long time stored in a plastic bag)
Different plant material (leaves, handful of grass, small pieces of pine branch)
Old news papers

First off I stripped the case down as far as I could go using only the screwdriver, removing everything on the inside also. The Reset button on the front panel can be popped out but the power button I just covered with a piece of tape. I removed the face plate and door cover to my blu-ray drive so I can prep them for paint also (I learned how to do this from a You-Tube vid). I then covered everything I didn't want paint to get on with the blue painters tape. For the holes in the grills and other places I put the tape on the back side of them to keep the paint from coming through. For bigger openings I used tape and news papers to cover them.

After I got everything taped up I started to sand all the areas I wanted to paint with 600 grit sandpaper. When I was done with the sanding I used my rags with water to clean off the dust made with the sand paper. Then I used 91% isopropyl alcohol and a clean rag to wipe it all down again to make shur I got all the dust and any fingerprints off.

Then I sprayed the Adhesion Promoter on all the parts I wanted to paint. Make shure you use a mask when you do any spraying with this and any spry paints. The Promoter only takes 2 to 3 min. to dry so as soon as I got everything covered with it I went back to my first piece and started to spray on my primer. I let the primer dry for about 45 min. then did a test sand to see if it was dry enough. Then I did light sanding on all the parts again and cleaned everything off with the isopropyl alcohol again. Making shur I get all the dust off.

I then painted all the parts with the black camouflage paint (this is my base coat). As it was drying I went outside and got stuff from the plants in my yard to use as patterns on the paint job.
I wanted to note I didn't do anymore sanding from this point on and didn't put a clear coat over any of it when I was done. I wanted the ruff look and feel.

This camouflage paint dries fast so you don't need a lot of time between colors.

I put the PCI port covers back into my case and then put tape on the back side of them to stop the paint from getting into my case. Then I put the blu-ray face plate and door where it should go into the front cover piece and the two front bay cover plates into place on the front cover piece of my case and taped behind them. I then put the side trim pieces to the window into place.
This next part is hard for me to tell you how to do but I started with the tan paint. Grab a leaf or something lay it down on to the case and then spray over and around it. You can use as many different shapes and sizes as you want. I didn't put the tan on the solid panel side yet. When you are done with the tan move on to a new color (for me it was green). Do the same thing and overlap the colors. Then I moved on to the brown. Know I went back to the solid side panel and placed my stencil where I wanted it and used the tan paint and sprayed my pattern. Then I added some of the tan to the rest of that side panel. I had to add a little more of the other colors to try and hide the lines that was made from the outer part of the stencil.

I let the paint dry for about 45 min. then I put all the panels and front cover back onto the case and used the different pants and a leaf to try and match up everything. To make it look seamless. Then I let it dry for about two hours and started to remove all the tape and newspapers. Then I put everything back together. I put the cover plate and door back on my blu-ray and mounted it into my case.


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> Wow, I am speachless.


Thanks







It's not done yet though. Still have a few things left.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joostflux*
> 
> Just thought I'd post a pic of the current progress of my C70 mod/build.


I love the look of the copper, have you thought about polishing it? Nice job man,


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I love the look of the copper, have you thought about polishing it? Nice job man,


I actually do too but the plan was always to have them plated either Nickel or Chromed. Otherwise I would have gotten the non bare Nickel blocks instead of the plated ones. But polishing it _may_ be in the cards. I'll think about it and maybe ask for a few more opinons. Thank you so much for the kind words.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joostflux*
> 
> I actually do too but the plan was always to have them plated either Nickel or Chromed. Otherwise I would have gotten the non bare Nickel blocks instead of the plated ones. But polishing it _may_ be in the cards. I'll think about it and maybe ask for a few more opinons. Thank you so much for the kind words.


How cool would gold plated be.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> Wow, I am speachless.


Remember when I said your C70 was my favourite?

I lied









Love the copper Joostflux. Don't plate it, it looks ****ing bad***!


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joostflux*
> 
> Just thought I'd post a pic of the current progress of my C70 mod/build.


That really look nice.


----------



## MKHunt

That copper build looks mega nice! My C70 got a new home in my new(ly remodeled) home!


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> How cool would gold plated be.


That is quite the idea. Quite the expensive idea but it certainly would set me apart from the other people that use copper tubes haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Remember when I said your C70 was my favourite?
> 
> I lied
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the copper Joostflux. Don't plate it, it looks ****ing bad***!










Wow. Thanks so much!

I think I'm just going to polish them now. You guys have swayed me!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That really look nice.


Thank you








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> That copper build looks mega nice! My C70 got a new home in my new(ly remodeled) home!


Thanks dude! Love how clean your setup is.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

edit


----------



## voozers

My 1st rig and I have to say the case is awesome and looks awesome. I wish I could somehow add some purple LED's to the front for a more consistent blue purple effect through the blue fans.


----------



## SalmonTaco

Corsair sent me a new front panel filter today - the one that came with my case had 3 strange holes in the mesh. Thanks to their customer support!

Also, super nice camo and copper setups guys.


----------



## arckham

Dear owners, does the hard drive cage fit in the optical bay (with / without a dvd rom drive already installed) ?


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arckham*
> 
> Dear owners, does the hard drive cage fit in the optical bay (with / without a dvd rom drive already installed) ?


Nope.


----------



## arckham

Good to know. Thanks


----------



## dminzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Nope.


with a quick mod yes


----------



## voozers

Question, how do you guys do optimal airflow in the case? I have the 780 with the ACX cooler so rather than blowing air out of the back it blows it out the side into the case. I might have to flip my side window to where it was on my Corsair C70 case so that air can leave the case since there are on holes in the window. I flipped it the other way initially to show off my parts.

My temperature under load goes up to 73 on the gpu and this is with 9 case fans. I have 4 intake on the drive cages, 2 exhaust on the top, 2 on the bottom blowing air up (I have one of the stock Corsair fans velcroed onto my PSU, it lowered my temps by 2C), and one exhaust at the rear. If I leave my side panel open temps drop by like 3-4 degrees so it seems there is still some airflow issues. I also read somewhere that removing the front dust filter lowers temps by 3-4C.

Here's a slightly outdated picture. I'm not near my rig currently so I can't take another one but like I said there's now a fan velcroed on top of the PSU blowing air up and I moved the GPU up another PCI slot.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voozers*
> 
> Question, how do you guys do optimal airflow in the case? I have the 780 with the ACX cooler so rather than blowing air out of the back it blows it out the side into the case. I might have to flip my side window to where it was on my Corsair C70 case so that air can leave the case since there are on holes in the window. I flipped it the other way initially to show off my parts.
> 
> My temperature under load goes up to 73 on the gpu and this is with 9 case fans. I have 4 intake on the drive cages, 2 exhaust on the top, 2 on the bottom blowing air up (I have one of the stock Corsair fans velcroed onto my PSU, it lowered my temps by 2C), and one exhaust at the rear. If I leave my side panel open temps drop by like 3-4 degrees so it seems there is still some airflow issues. I also read somewhere that removing the front dust filter lowers temps by 3-4C.


I'm not sure what else you can do besides trying some different fans because it looks like your're already have them positioned for optimal air flow. 73c is pretty darn good for an air cooled GPU under full load. I've seen them run a lot hotter so i wouldn't be too worried. What are your ambient temps?


----------



## voozers

It's about 23-26 average in my room. I'm only wondering because the ACX cooler usually doesn't pass 70 for most people. It's one of the best non reference coolers on a gpu in the market.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voozers*
> 
> It's about 23-26 average in my room. I'm only wondering because the ACX cooler usually doesn't pass 70 for most people. It's one of the best non reference coolers on a gpu in the market.


Have you tried a thermal re-paste?


----------



## Swag

I just took a photo op of my build (just my monthly cable maintenance, and someone asked for new pics) with a DSLR so pictures should look creamier.









Here, I'll put in a spoiler so for people who have seen my build enough won't have to deal with it:



Spoiler: Exterior of Venus











Spoiler: Interior of Venus












Spoiler: Backpanel of Venus


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I just took a photo op of my build (just my monthly cable maintenance, and someone asked for new pics) with a DSLR so pictures should look creamier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here, I'll put in a spoiler so for people who have seen my build enough won't have to deal with it:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Exterior of Venus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Interior of Venus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Backpanel of Venus


Those cables are freaking hideous!









Edit:
Sweet pic tho


----------



## voozers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Have you tried a thermal re-paste?


No but I've never done a gpu repasted before and am very hesitant to. The results have been the same for 2 different cards so I'm sure it's just airflow since other people have lower temps. Then again these temps only happen during unigine benchmarks. Maybe I should have mentioned that earlier. But I feel like the temps should still be lower


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voozers*
> 
> No but I've never done a gpu repasted before and am very hesitant to. The results have been the same for 2 different cards so I'm sure it's just airflow since other people have lower temps. Then again these temps only happen during unigine benchmarks. Maybe I should have mentioned that earlier. But I feel like the temps should still be lower


Yea your temps are just fine.
Go play some GAMEZ!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I just took a photo op of my build (just my monthly cable maintenance, and someone asked for new pics) with a DSLR so pictures should look creamier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here, I'll put in a spoiler so for people who have seen my build enough won't have to deal with it:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Exterior of Venus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Interior of Venus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Backpanel of Venus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those cables are freaking hideous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> Sweet pic tho
Click to expand...

My most hated part about it is the heatshrink, there's just way too much of it on each cable... But I was far too lazy to custom sleeve myself since I am a lazy person.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> My most hated part about it is the heatshrink, there's just way too much of it on each cable... But I was far too lazy to custom sleeve myself since I am a lazy person.


I was j/k lol
Those cables look just fine...stop with your OCD


----------



## voozers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Yea your temps are just fine.
> Go play some GAMEZ!


Haha thanks bro


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> My most hated part about it is the heatshrink, there's just way too much of it on each cable... But I was far too lazy to custom sleeve myself since I am a lazy person.
> 
> 
> 
> I was j/k lol
> Those cables look just fine...stop with your OCD
Click to expand...

Haha, that's why I positioned my PC where I don't have to see the heatshrink. I do hate the heatshrink size but I think they were worth it for only $40... The quality is superb too, never gets dirty.







Or maybe because I give the PC a spring cleaning once a month...

Thanks for the comment.







Appreciate it, makes me feel the time spent on making it look nice was worth it.


----------



## g04tm4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voozers*
> 
> No but I've never done a gpu repasted before and am very hesitant to. The results have been the same for 2 different cards so I'm sure it's just airflow since other people have lower temps. Then again these temps only happen during unigine benchmarks. Maybe I should have mentioned that earlier. But I feel like the temps should still be lower


I would suggest trying some better fans. My GPU fan distributes air onto the heatsink, an releases the heat both out and into the case. I experienced some strange "hotspots" in the case, then I got myself some corsair SP120s for the front intake(these are strong enough to pull through the dust filter, they can be a bit loud though). I added a 140mm spectre pro to the bottom, and the corsair h100i fans running in push out of the case at the top. All stock fans are at their original position.

I suppose if you want you can mount 2 120mm or 2 140mm fans on the side panel(in original position, the bottom one will blow air directly on your gpu, and should then be exhausted out of the case. I don't like side panel fans though, looks ridiculous.

Your temperatures aren't that alarming, but I know how you feel, I have OCD, and any temp that seems lightly off gives me restless nights.


----------



## voozers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g04tm4n*
> 
> I would suggest trying some better fans. My GPU fan distributes air onto the heatsink, an releases the heat both out and into the case. I experienced some strange "hotspots" in the case, then I got myself some corsair SP120s for the front intake(these are strong enough to pull through the dust filter, they can be a bit loud though). I added a 140mm spectre pro to the bottom, and the corsair h100i fans running in push out of the case at the top. All stock fans are at their original position.
> 
> I suppose if you want you can mount 2 120mm or 2 140mm fans on the side panel(in original position, the bottom one will blow air directly on your gpu, and should then be exhausted out of the case. I don't like side panel fans though, looks ridiculous.
> 
> Your temperatures aren't that alarming, but I know how you feel, I have OCD, and any temp that seems lightly off gives me restless nights.


Yea man the OCD =/. I was the same way about my CPU temps until I learned that they were completely reasonable.


----------



## dminzi

Hey guys i was wondering of anyone here could help me out. I am wondering if the mounting bracket for the corsair h60 rev 2 is the same as the corsair h100i or if i have to remove the h60 one and put in the h100i i know the h80 and h100 are the same but idk bout the h60 thanks if you can help if not were do i go for help?


----------



## Bratinov

Hey everyone, can you help me out?
I really want to get this case, but according to reviews the case provides sub-par cooling with the default fan configuration.

Of course I will be changing/adding fans, I just want to know the approximate temps for dual air cooled SLI setups, If you have one could you tell me your load temps?

Thank you for your time!

I may be getting the H100i to go with the case. (on the 212+ at the moment)


----------



## dminzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bratinov*
> 
> Hey everyone, can you help me out?
> I really want to get this case, but according to reviews the case provides sub-par cooling with the default fan configuration.
> 
> Of course I will be changing/adding fans, I just want to know the approximate temps for dual air cooled SLI setups, If you have one could you tell me your load temps?
> 
> Thank you for your time!
> 
> I may be getting the H100i to go with the case. (on the 212+ at the moment)


I dont have sli but my temps are very low however not default fan config but if you put thosetwo on the window it should work very well also one next to the psu for the bottom cards if you watercool cpu the top two are filled anyway but yeah


----------



## Devildog83

I turned in my C70 for this guys.




Just kidding. But is that not beautiful? I like the Caselab cases.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bratinov*
> 
> Hey everyone, can you help me out?
> I really want to get this case, but according to reviews the case provides sub-par cooling with the default fan configuration.
> 
> Of course I will be changing/adding fans, I just want to know the approximate temps for dual air cooled SLI setups, If you have one could you tell me your load temps?
> 
> Thank you for your time!
> 
> I may be getting the H100i to go with the case. (on the 212+ at the moment)


These are my temps when I was running my xFire HD 7870's on air with top HDD cage full of drives and a Rosewill RFX-120 mounted on the cage. 2x Coolermaster Sickleflow 120 intake on front grill.
240mm rad on bottom with 2x Rosewill RFX-120 intake. Solid window replacement.
1x Rosewill RFX-120 rear exhaust. 2x Rosewill RFX-120 exhaust on top 240mm rad.
After 15 minute Furmark & Prime95 running simultaneously with fans maxed.


After an hour playing Crysis 3 with fans on auto.

There are some better fans available than what I have but I think these temps are pretty reasonable.
I really don't understand the "sub-par" cooling rating beacuse this case cools very well however YMMV depending on your particular setup.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I turned in my C70 for this guys.
> Just kidding. But is that not beautiful? I like the Caselab cases.


I thought we lost you there for a second Dog!








But that is gorgeous! Seen it a few months back.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> I thought we lost you there for a second Dog!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that is gorgeous! Seen it a few months back.


That's Me, always late to the party.


----------



## Bratinov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> These are my temps when I was running my xFire HD 7870's on air with top HDD cage full of drives and a Rosewill RFX-120 mounted on the cage. 2x Coolermaster Sickleflow 120 intake on front grill.
> 240mm rad on bottom with 2x Rosewill RFX-120 intake. Solid window replacement.
> 1x Rosewill RFX-120 rear exhaust. 2x Rosewill RFX-120 exhaust on top 240mm rad.
> After 15 minute Furmark & Prime95 running simultaneously with fans maxed.
> 
> 
> After an hour playing Crysis 3 with fans on auto.
> 
> There are some better fans available than what I have but I think these temps are pretty reasonable.
> I really don't understand the "sub-par" cooling rating beacuse this case cools very well however YMMV depending on your particular setup.


Those seem descent, hopefully I will be able to get me setup with 85C as the absolute max








Beautiful rig btw!


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bratinov*
> 
> Those seem descent, hopefully I will be able to get me setup with 85C as the absolute max
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful rig btw!


Thanks!








With proper air-flow your GPU's shouldn't get that high under normal use. My highest GPU temp was 77° C running Furmark. Those temps you see in the 80°s are the VRM which are rated to run a lot hotter, 120° C max I think.


----------



## Bratinov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With proper air-flow your GPU's shouldn't get that high under normal use. My highest GPU temp was 77° C running Furmark. Those temps you see in the 80°s are the VRM which are rated to run a lot hotter, 120° C max I think.


I know but they still bother me, i guess they shouldn't if they are rated at 120C

77C on dual GPUs is very good in my book, but those nvidia 770s I'm looking at seem like real hotheads, wonder if you can disable that auto OC.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bratinov*
> 
> I know but they still bother me, i guess they shouldn't if they are rated at 120C
> 
> 77C on dual GPUs is very good in my book, but those nvidia 770s I'm looking at seem like real hotheads, wonder if you can disable that auto OC.


You may be able to flash the VBIOS with a non-overclocked version. IDK for sure, I haven't had a Nvidia card in years.


----------



## Hemi177

Just ordered a solid clear window from Sebar! Can't wait to see my rig without it being obstructed


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HemiRoR*
> 
> Just ordered a solid clear window from Sebar! Can't wait to see my rig without it being obstructed


He has a good reputation for excellent work. I think you'll be very pleased.
Don't forget to post some pics


----------



## urbanrazor

Hey! I'm new to this forums and next week my new PC Build is coming with my new case, the C70!!! I came here mostly for a question because i know you guys know the best, will a EVGA SuperNova 650W fit in the C70?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *urbanrazor*
> 
> Hey! I'm new to this forums and next week my new PC Build is coming with my new case, the C70!!! I came here mostly for a question because i know you guys know the best, will a EVGA SuperNova 650W fit in the C70?


Looks like a normal ATX PSU so it should fit with no problem. Unless EVGA started making PSUs made only for a specific case manufacturer and follow the footsteps of Sony, then don't worry about it not fitting...


----------



## urbanrazor

I was starting to get worried because i'm no expert and some guys on other forums said it might not fit because that and this and that. Alright then , thanks!


----------



## Hemi177

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HemiRoR*
> 
> Just ordered a solid clear window from Sebar! Can't wait to see my rig without it being obstructed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has a good reputation for excellent work. I think you'll be very pleased.
> Don't forget to post some pics
Click to expand...

Sounds good, also have an NZXT HUE to light up my rig and be able to see in the window with







Pics will come when it gets here!


----------



## RichiRichX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *urbanrazor*
> 
> Hey! I'm new to this forums and next week my new PC Build is coming with my new case, the C70!!! I came here mostly for a question because i know you guys know the best, will a EVGA SuperNova 650W fit in the C70?


I just checked the dimensions. Your PSU has the same ones as mine (HX750) so it will fit np. Enjoy your build


----------



## urbanrazor

Thanks man! Can't wait to build it.


----------



## Nickadeamus

I just painted a cheap keyboard that I had to go with my build


----------



## Dav3ric

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickadeamus*
> 
> I just painted a cheap keyboard that I had to go with my build






Love the paint job on this one.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *urbanrazor*
> 
> Hey! I'm new to this forums and next week my new PC Build is coming with my new case, the C70!!! I came here mostly for a question because i know you guys know the best, will a EVGA SuperNova 650W fit in the C70?


Welcome to the club!


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickadeamus*
> 
> I just painted a cheap keyboard that I had to go with my build
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice job Nick!
Will we see a camo mouse creeping out from the bushes pretty soon?


----------



## Nickadeamus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> Very nice job Nick!
> Will we see a camo mouse creeping out from the bushes pretty soon?


LOL, I was thinking about doing that


----------



## RichiRichX

Hi all,

I wanted to change the window on my C70, but apparently all the heat comes out from the second fan mesh on the window.

So I'm guessing it's an advantage to keep the stock window? I'm looking to buy more fans for my case but not sure how many, and where to put them.

I was thinking of getting some Corsair SP120s or HP 120s. Tips/suggestions would be appreciated







Cheers









p.s.

How do those of you who replaced the stock window deal with heat exhaust?


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichiRichX*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I wanted to change the window on my C70, but apparently all the heat comes out from the second fan mesh on the window.
> 
> So I'm guessing it's an advantage to keep the stock window? I'm looking to buy more fans for my case but not sure how many, and where to put them.
> 
> I was thinking of getting some Corsair SP120s or HP 120s. Tips/suggestions would be appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s.
> 
> How do those of you who replaced the stock window deal with heat exhaust?


I don't know about other people but you normally want a very linear flow of air in your case and side fans can really disrupt that. When you replace the window you don't have anywhere for the air from the intake fans in the front to go but either up or out the back and either way it's pretty linear. Here is a pic of what I'm on about



On the topic of placement - many people run two 120s in the front for intake and then depending on how you are going to cool your CPU at least one in the rear for exhaust.

As for fans I love my SP 120s. Especially when you hook them up to a fan controller, you can get them pretty quiet while still pushing a good amount of air at a lower RPM. Can't beat the looks either


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichiRichX*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I wanted to change the window on my C70, but apparently all the heat comes out from the second fan mesh on the window.
> 
> So I'm guessing it's an advantage to keep the stock window? I'm looking to buy more fans for my case but not sure how many, and where to put them.
> 
> I was thinking of getting some Corsair SP120s or HP 120s. Tips/suggestions would be appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s.
> 
> How do those of you who replaced the stock window deal with heat exhaust?


Your mobo most likely has 4 pin fan connectors so just get the SP 120 performance PWM fans and control then from the board if you can.


----------



## Buehlar

Hey guy's, I was nominated for June MOTM which it was canceled do to few qualifying entries so now I'm up for *July MOTM* !








I've been updating the 1st post on my build log with some almost finished pics! FINALLY (still waiting on 2 80mm x 10mm fans and my Recon fan controller to get here)
If you like my build you know what to do









http://www.overclock.net/t/1362280/build-log-r-o-g-red-gaming-rig-rebuild#post_19325125


----------



## Bratinov

Just pulled the trigger on the c70 black edition and h100i, can't wait


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Hey guy's, I was nominated for June MOTM which it was canceled do to few qualifying entries so now I'm up for *July MOTM* !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been updating the 1st post on my build log with some almost finished pics! FINALLY (still waiting on 2 80mm x 10mm fans and my Recon fan controller to get here)
> If you like my build you know what to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1362280/build-log-r-o-g-red-gaming-rig-rebuild#post_19325125


That photo doesn't do it justice. Make a make-shift photographing setup with a white background and white mount so the photos will look 100x sexier...


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bratinov*
> 
> Just pulled the trigger on the c70 black edition and h100i, can't wait


Good job! Get a modular PSU + sleeved cables and it will look sexy! Also plan out the color scheme, it will look better with matching colors.


----------



## RichiRichX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joostflux*
> 
> I don't know about other people but you normally want a very linear flow of air in your case and side fans can really disrupt that. When you replace the window you don't have anywhere for the air from the intake fans in the front to go but either up or out the back and either way it's pretty linear. Here is a pic of what I'm on about
> 
> 
> 
> On the topic of placement - many people run two 120s in the front for intake and then depending on how you are going to cool your CPU at least one in the rear for exhaust.
> 
> As for fans I love my SP 120s. Especially when you hook them up to a fan controller, you can get them pretty quiet while still pushing a good amount of air at a lower RPM. Can't beat the looks either


Oh ok I see - I think that's with the idea of "positive pressure" right?

I already have a fan on the back of the case - the one that came with the C70. So I can't really add anything there.

My H100i is already pushing air out the top, so maybe I'll just add two fans to the front to pull more fresh air in. How's that sound? SP120s would be my first choice, they look great








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Your mobo most likely has 4 pin fan connectors so just get the SP 120 performance PWM fans and control then from the board if you can.


Yup I can control up to four fans now through Corsair link (they're all hooked up to my H100i). If I add any extra ones, directly to the mobo however, I'd need to go to the bios every time I think.

Btw, anyone using the bottom for exhaust?
Thanks again,

-Rich


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichiRichX*
> 
> Oh ok I see - I think that's with the idea of "positive pressure" right?
> 
> I already have a fan on the back of the case - the one that came with the C70. So I can't really add anything there.
> 
> My H100i is already pushing air out the top, so maybe I'll just add two fans to the front to pull more fresh air in. How's that sound? SP120s would be my first choice, they look great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup I can control up to four fans now through Corsair link (they're all hooked up to my H100i). If I add any extra ones, directly to the mobo however, I'd need to go to the bios every time I think.
> 
> Btw, anyone using the bottom for exhaust?
> Thanks again,
> 
> -Rich


That sounds good to me. SP120s would be great for the front of the case especially if you still have the hard drive cages in. If you don't then the AF versions would be better.

If you are already rocking an H100i then you're pretty much set when it comes to exhaust (if it is setup that way).


----------



## gdubc

With the h100i, cooler internal case temps arent as important. I would switch the h100i to be intake as well. Then use just the back fan as exhaust. An af120 would be good here as it would just be moving air out and not fighting any back pressure. Even with the bottom as intake, just one exhaust should still be good to go.
If your graphics card is a stock blower type that will be exhausting air as well.


----------



## UnitxTWO

I just recived my C 70 white







yay - gonna do a log soon!

I have one question about the airflow.

Im planning on having
2 x 120mm front intake
1 x 140mm bottom intake
2 x 140mm exhaust top - mounted between my rad and case (NZXT Kraken x60 for cpu - pull config!)

i have a 120mm slot in the back, should i mount a 120mm as intake as well? (i want to achieve positive air pressure)
im going to use the z87 sabertooth motherboard, which has two fans, should i mount them as taking air in or exhausting air out.

My AX750 will be mounted 'fan down'-way.

What do you suggest?


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnitxTWO*
> 
> I just recived my C 70 white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yay - gonna do a log soon!
> 
> I have one question about the airflow.
> 
> i have a 120mm slot in the back, should i mount a 120mm as intake as well? (i want to achieve positive air pressure)
> im going to use the z87 sabertooth motherboard, which has two fans, should i mount them as taking air in or exhausting air out.
> 
> My AX750 will be mounted 'fan down'-way.
> 
> What do you suggest?


The rear fan is generally used as an exhaust however with 2x 140's up top for exhaust your results may scale more towards neg pressure. There are so many varables that come into play, fan type, speed, comfortable noise level etc. that it's hard to predict stasfactory results. I would try the rear 120 as both exhaust/intake (the rear doesn't have a filter but you can easily install one) and even without a rear fan.
Welcome to the club and post your results!









How do you plan on cooling your GPU? Another thing that will effect your results.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> That photo doesn't do it justice. Make a make-shift photographing setup with a white background and white mount so the photos will look 100x sexier...


Thanks man, it's been really cloudy here too so there wasn't much natural light coming in either. I'll give that a try when the rain goes away


----------



## UnitxTWO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> The rear fan is generally used as an exhaust however with 2x 140's up top for exhaust your results may scale more towards neg pressure. There are so many varables that come into play, fan type, speed, comfortable noise level etc. that it's hard to predict stasfactory results. I would try the rear 120 as both exhaust/intake (the rear doesn't have a filter but you can easily install one) and even without a rear fan.
> Welcome to the club and post your results!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you plan on cooling your GPU? Another thing that will effect your results.


Thanks








Planning on these:
Front 120mm's and the 1 optional back
Bottom 140mm
Filter for the back
i dont think i will scale more to negative, 3x120mm+140mm + intake from the sabertooth z87 vs 2x140mm pulling through the rad - but i could be wrong.
Gpu has windforce 3-Cooler - and will stay like that.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> That photo doesn't do it justice. Make a make-shift photographing setup with a white background and white mount so the photos will look 100x sexier...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man, it's been really cloudy here too so there wasn't much natural light coming in either. I'll give that a try when the rain goes away
Click to expand...

I actually prefer synthetic light if I use my white DIY photobooth but if I take it outside, that's when I prefer natural light. Just pick up a big piece of white construction paper and use that as the base so lay it down on a table and move the table next to a wall. Get one of those 3-fold white things that most kids use for science projects and put it behind the thing you want to take a picture of. Aim light at the white background (not the actual subject of the photo) and it will make a nice cast of lighting over the subject. If you have a nice flash unit on your camera, aim it upwards and use the whiteness of your ceiling to reflect the light and make basically a sun over your subject.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnitxTWO*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planning on these:
> Front 120mm's and the 1 optional back
> Bottom 140mm
> Filter for the back
> i dont think i will scale more to negative, 3x120mm+140mm + intake from the sabertooth z87 vs 2x140mm pulling through the rad - but i could be wrong.
> Gpu has windforce 3-Cooler - and will stay like that.


Nice looking fans, I think you'll be fine with + pressure setup.
Don't forget to link us your build log when you get started








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I actually prefer synthetic light if I use my white DIY photobooth but if I take it outside, that's when I prefer natural light. Just pick up a big piece of white construction paper and use that as the base so lay it down on a table and move the table next to a wall. Get one of those 3-fold white things that most kids use for science projects and put it behind the thing you want to take a picture of. Aim light at the white background (not the actual subject of the photo) and it will make a nice cast of lighting over the subject. If you have a nice flash unit on your camera, aim it upwards and use the whiteness of your ceiling to reflect the light and make basically a sun over your subject.


Thanks for those tips. I'm gonna try using a better camera too


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *UnitxTWO*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planning on these:
> Front 120mm's and the 1 optional back
> Bottom 140mm
> Filter for the back
> i dont think i will scale more to negative, 3x120mm+140mm + intake from the sabertooth z87 vs 2x140mm pulling through the rad - but i could be wrong.
> Gpu has windforce 3-Cooler - and will stay like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice looking fans, I think you'll be fine with + pressure setup.
> Don't forget to link us your build log when you get started
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I actually prefer synthetic light if I use my white DIY photobooth but if I take it outside, that's when I prefer natural light. Just pick up a big piece of white construction paper and use that as the base so lay it down on a table and move the table next to a wall. Get one of those 3-fold white things that most kids use for science projects and put it behind the thing you want to take a picture of. Aim light at the white background (not the actual subject of the photo) and it will make a nice cast of lighting over the subject. If you have a nice flash unit on your camera, aim it upwards and use the whiteness of your ceiling to reflect the light and make basically a sun over your subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for those tips. I'm gonna try using a better camera too
Click to expand...

Camera does help the more amateur you are in terms of photography but you could use a normal iPhone camera with perfect lighting and the picture would come out 100% - 200% better than a $2000 camera but with bad lighting. Lighting is everything in photography.


----------



## UnitxTWO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Nice looking fans, I think you'll be fine with + pressure setup.
> Don't forget to link us your build log when you get started
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for those tips. I'm gonna try using a better camera too


thanks buddy, will do!!


----------



## RichiRichX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joostflux*
> 
> That sounds good to me. SP120s would be great for the front of the case especially if you still have the hard drive cages in. If you don't then the AF versions would be better.
> 
> If you are already rocking an H100i then you're pretty much set when it comes to exhaust (if it is setup that way).


I was thinking of removing the bottom hard drive cage, but even if I did, I think SP120s would do the job for some nice fresh intake.

Would you recommend the quiet or performance editions? Would it be worth it get some SP120s to replace the stock fans on my h100i? Those things can get loud as hell!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> With the h100i, cooler internal case temps arent as important. I would switch the h100i to be intake as well. Then use just the back fan as exhaust. An af120 would be good here as it would just be moving air out and not fighting any back pressure. Even with the bottom as intake, just one exhaust should still be good to go.
> If your graphics card is a stock blower type that will be exhausting air as well.


Yup, I've got the Gigabyte 770 Windforce 3, and I can feel lots of air coming out from the side when the GPU is on full blast.


----------



## celt1888

Hi there, new member here. Been checking out the great builds posted here for a while and thought I'd share mine. Its not in the same class as some here but I'm happy with it.
Thanks for all the inspiration guys


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *celt1888*
> 
> Hi there, new member here. Been checking out the great builds posted here for a while and thought I'd share mine. Its not in the same class as some here but I'm happy with it.
> Thanks for all the inspiration guys


Awesome build! I love the glowing amber at the bottom







What's your secret to creating that effect?
Welcome to the club!


----------



## celt1888

Thanks for the comment and the welcome Buehlar








For the glowing amber effect I used an orange Bitfenix LED strip. I removed the front panel and just stuck it to the case.
Did the same with the green at the top and used a 140mm and 120mm Xigmatek white led fans in the middle.
All I need now is a plain side window.
Anyone here from the UK that makes them?


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *celt1888*
> 
> All I need now is a plain side window.
> Anyone here from the UK that makes them?


A member, sebar has made quite a few and does great work. You can try to contact him but I'm not sure if he ships internationally.


----------



## UnitxTWO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> A member, sebar has made quite a few and does great work. You can try to contact him but I'm not sure if he ships internationally.


Damn, just what is was looking for.. Can you link his profile for me?







)


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnitxTWO*
> 
> Damn, just what is was looking for.. Can you link his profile for me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


http://www.overclock.net/u/267848/sebar


----------



## UnitxTWO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/u/267848/sebar


Thanks


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichiRichX*
> 
> I was thinking of removing the bottom hard drive cage, but even if I did, I think SP120s would do the job for some nice fresh intake.
> 
> Would you recommend the quiet or performance editions? Would it be worth it get some SP120s to replace the stock fans on my h100i? Those things can get loud as hell!


Instead of removing bottom hdd cage, better removed the top hdd cage. This will allow fresh air blowing directly to GPU which will help in cooling it. For the fans, the SP120 HP with voltage drop down adapater or SP120 Quiet Edition or AF120 series. Get the PWM ones.

I recommend *[Enermax Magma 1500RPM]* fans for radiator replacement fans. This fan can deliver pretty *[good thermal performance & running much quieter]* than the stock fans, and also much cheaper than Noctua NF-F12.


----------



## dminzi

So i have my case full with 120 mm fans in every slot avalible in the case apart from my window cus i have a solid window is running sli going to be a problem?


----------



## dminzi

Ju
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnitxTWO*
> 
> Damn, just what is was looking for.. Can you link his profile for me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


just look up sebar he made mine which you can see in my setup video youtube.com/itzzdannn


----------



## UnitxTWO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> Ju
> just look up sebar he made mine which you can see in my setup video youtube.com/itzzdannn


Thanks alot, looks great!







im already in touch with him.


----------



## RichiRichX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *celt1888*
> 
> Hi there, new member here. Been checking out the great builds posted here for a while and thought I'd share mine. Its not in the same class as some here but I'm happy with it.
> Thanks for all the inspiration guys


Very sexy build you've got there.







Me like








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Instead of removing bottom hdd cage, better removed the top hdd cage. This will allow fresh air blowing directly to GPU which will help in cooling it. For the fans, the SP120 HP with voltage drop down adapater or SP120 Quiet Edition or AF120 series. Get the PWM ones.
> 
> I recommend *[Enermax Magma 1500RPM]* fans for radiator replacement fans. This fan can deliver pretty *[good thermal performance & running much quieter]* than the stock fans, and also much cheaper than Noctua NF-F12.


Thanks for the info mate. I'll take the top one off then.

For the moment I'll leave the stock fans on my H100i, but I'll get two SP120s PE and make sure they're PWM so I can control their speed. Definitely need that!

Btw I actually replaced my power supply. I got the Corsair HX 750 which has a really silent fan and I'm loving it.







(btw if anyone's interested, I actually have an extra unit lying around which is brand new).

Cheers again,

-Rich

p.s.

If I put an AF120 fan on the bottom - should that be for intake or exhaust? Thanks!


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichiRichX*
> 
> p.s.
> 
> If I put an AF120 fan on the bottom - should that be for intake or exhaust? Thanks!


Intake...add to the positive pressure


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichiRichX*
> 
> Very sexy build you've got there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info mate. I'll take the top one off then.
> 
> For the moment I'll leave the stock fans on my H100i, but I'll get two SP120s PE and make sure they're PWM so I can control their speed. Definitely need that!
> 
> Btw I actually replaced my power supply. I got the Corsair HX 750 which has a really silent fan and I'm loving it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (btw if anyone's interested, I actually have an extra unit lying around which is brand new).
> 
> Cheers again,
> 
> -Rich
> 
> p.s.
> 
> If I put an AF120 fan on the bottom - should that be for intake or exhaust? Thanks!


I have an AF 140 on the bottom, if you can fit it I recommend it. Works very nicely but I have to have the PSU mounted fan down so I can get the modular cables plugged in.


----------



## RichiRichX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I have an AF 140 on the bottom, if you can fit it I recommend it. Works very nicely but I have to have the PSU mounted fan down so I can get the modular cables plugged in.


How much would you say you benefit from the fan? (Regarding temps).

I might just get one too if their speeds are controllable. Wouldn't want one on full blast all the time.

To be honest the main reason I want to get more fans is for better temps in general, so I don't have to run my H100i so noisily all the time... But I'm coming to realize that more case fans might not help that much in that regard lol.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

It's been a while...

Anyways, finally got the 6 coAr running


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> It's been a while...
> 
> Anyways, finally got the 6 coAr running


Nice gear.. Heres a thought! The bottom Corsair fan you have on the hdd cage near psu, mount it with two screws on the bottom of the fan to the top of the cage mounts, so it can pull less restricted air from more flow right on gpu, your hdd will have plenty from front fan. Or better yet, switch the dark night stock xiggy fan with that one and do as I just suggested and have 2 sp120s on the heat sink!


----------



## Slaughtahouse

I did that floating fan before. It just looked ghetto as **** lmao

And nah, I love the look of the xiggy fan. If anything, I need to order 1 more of that and then put the SP fan on the back of the cage that I took out.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichiRichX*
> 
> How much would you say you benefit from the fan? (Regarding temps).
> 
> I might just get one too if their speeds are controllable. Wouldn't want one on full blast all the time.
> 
> To be honest the main reason I want to get more fans is for better temps in general, so I don't have to run my H100i so noisily all the time... But I'm coming to realize that more case fans might not help that much in that regard lol.


The benefit of running a slower 140mm fan is that it has more of flow at lower speeds and noise. You can get the same results with other options as well. I have the SP 120 Performance PWM's on my RAD and I think they would work too and they are very controllable but they will have more noise for the same air flow and SP fans are not needed for case intake as they are designed for RAD's or other applications that need air pushed through something like fins or HDD cages.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> It's been a while...
> 
> Anyways, finally got the 6 coAr running
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Looking good man...When are you planning on getting it wet?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

I originally planned on doing it this year if you recall, but I don't want to spend anymore on this pc for the time being. I got the 3930k running at 4.0ghz at 1.2v right now, but my cpu cooler is just barely holding in. 45-50c idling across the cores and about 70 under heavy load. 80 when priming. (Lowest fan speed) I haven't installed the Asus AI Suite yet to control fan speeds.

edit: HWmonitor must of been bugged. Temps are about 10c cooler now that I reinstalled. I got core temp too and the Asus Suite. Now im averaging 35-40c on idle

edit2: Much better now







Priming hitting at about 65c @4ghz.

I might be able to get a decent OC with this CPU cooler after all.


----------



## Buehlar

Those are some good temps running prime on air. How long a run? And are the fans @ full speed?


----------



## Devildog83

What's up Buehlar? I am starting an APU build for my step-son. I love doing this. aren't old men supposed to be golfing or RV'ing?


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> What's up Buehlar? I am starting an APU build for my step-son. I love doing this. aren't old men supposed to be golfing or RV'ing?


LOL...not this old fart...too hot for that!
I'm currently swapping out the my front Cooler Master sickleflow fans with a pair of Rosewills that I had intended to use on the stock window.
Dude, drop those specs on me! You are gonna make a build log right?


----------



## turboaccord1

My current build.











Corsair vengeance c70
Amd fx8350 @ 4.6 ghz
Asrock fatality 990fx mobo
16gb gskill ddr3 2133
2x evga signature oc+ gtx680
Corsair ax850
2x ocz vertex3 ssd in raid 0
Hitachi 1tb hdd
Corsair h100i
soundblaster xfi.
Mix of 120mm corsair sp and af fans.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

^^^

wow

I love how the silver on the EVGA matches the trim.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Those are some good temps running prime on air. How long a run? And are the fans @ full speed?


No but I did set up a fan curve. It would been around 65% speed.


----------



## turboaccord1

Thanks, didn't really plan that, it just happened.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turboaccord1*
> 
> My current build.


Nice!
Is that the ram cooler that comes G-skill with and does it have built in LEDs?


----------



## Devildog83

Here's the Build log. This is a budget build and the case will be replaced, it's kind of ruff.
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5354440

By the way I do not have all of the parts yet,


----------



## turboaccord1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Nice!
> Is that the ram cooler that comes G-skill with and does it have built in LEDs?


That is the gskill ram cooler, and those are built in LEDs. It did not come with my memory, I bought it separate.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Here's the Build log. This is a budget build and the case will be replaced, it's kind of ruff.
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5354440
> 
> By the way I do not have all of the parts yet,


Thanks...subed








edit...Well I can't sub to that







LOL send me the log when you get started








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turboaccord1*
> 
> That is the gskill ram cooler, and those are built in LEDs. It did not come with my memory, I bought it separate.


Good lookin cooler. I've seen g-skill RAM & cooler combos on newegg. Wasn't sure if that was the one and didn't know they had LEDs. Nice to see one in a build...looks awesome :thumbs:


----------



## turboaccord1

Tha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Thanks...subed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good lookin cooler. I've seen g-skill RAM & cooler combos on newegg. Wasn't sure if that was the one and didn't know they had LEDs. Nice to see one in a build...looks awesome :thumbs:


thanks


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turboaccord1*
> 
> Tha
> thanks


I noticed you just joined. Welcome to OCN and the c70 club








Is this your 1st build?


----------



## turboaccord1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> I noticed you just joined. Welcome to OCN and the c70 club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this your 1st build?


my 3rd personal build. But ive put together plenty of computers for friends and family. My last build was 6 years old. It was time to upgrade and well worth it. Hope to get plenty of years out of this one!


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Don't worry, that thing has got some serious power.

Welcome to the club!


----------



## turboaccord1

Thanks, I finished it the first of the year. And has been running strong since. It does everything I want/need it to do plus some.


----------



## RichiRichX

Hi all,

I ordered an LED strip from China, and I figured out how to connect it to the PSU.

The sticky side of the strip was week however, so I was pressing hard for it to stick inside the case... and I guess that's what made it break? (Either that or it simply broke by itself).

I'm quite annoyed because I waited 2 weeks for it to come and spent several hours soldering, rewiring and taking apart the PC today...

Anyone have any solutions/suggestions? I wouldn't mind waiting for another similar LED kit to arrive if it isn't too expensive.

This is the one I bought. I found it really great... until it broke, obviously : http://goo.gl/trG8wS

Cheers,

-Rich

p.s

This is what it looked like. (I tested it in my old PC).


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichiRichX*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I ordered an LED strip from China, and I figured out how to connect it to the PSU.
> 
> The sticky side of the strip was week however, so I was pressing hard for it to stick inside the case... and I guess that's what made it break? (Either that or it simply broke by itself).
> 
> I'm quite annoyed because I waited 2 weeks for it to come and spent several hours soldering, rewiring and taking apart the PC today...
> 
> Anyone have any solutions/suggestions? I wouldn't mind waiting for another similar LED kit to arrive if it isn't too expensive.
> 
> This is the one I bought. I found it really great... until it broke, obviously : http://goo.gl/trG8wS
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> -Rich
> 
> p.s
> 
> This is what it looked like. (I tested it in my old PC).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


From the pics I cannot tell where it is broke? Are you just missing the blue color?
If so, check the blue trace for breaks, it should be labeled as B on the strip itself. Also make sure you didn't reverse the polarity, it will still half way work when reversed but all the colors won't display properly.
The + R G and B on the strip should always match when splicing and the + is always connected to the -> (arrow) on the control module.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Those pictures were before it broke.

It looked sweet btw.


----------



## RichiRichX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> From the pics I cannot tell where it is broke? Are you just missing the blue color?
> If so, check the blue trace for breaks, it should be labeled as B on the strip itself. Also make sure you didn't reverse the polarity, it will still half way work when reversed but all the colors won't display properly.
> The + R G and B on the strip should always match when splicing and the + is always connected to the -> (arrow) on the control module.


Sorry - I wasn't clear enough. Those pictures were from when I first tested the kit. Now none of the lights come on.

It's only when I started taping the LED strip inside my C70 case, that I saw it was broken and wouldn't turn on. I am guessing it's maybe from all the bending? (Making the strip go around the rear fan to the top for example took some slight bending and twisting).

Real bummer









*
Edit*: The LEDs are working again!







You must think I'm crazy, but I can assure you they were not working an hour ago when I plugged them into both my current and old PC. Nuts!



I don't know what did the trick, but I only took off all the small bits of double-sided tape I put on the back of the strip. I plugged it into the computer... and voila







Maybe that was the problem? (It was normal double sided tape, not insulating tape).

Anyway, I'll post back with pics when I figure out how to hook the LEDs up nicely in the case.

-Rich


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Multi colour lighting I can't recommend anything but the NZXT hue unless you're sure you have some good electronics skills.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichiRichX*
> 
> Sorry - I wasn't clear enough. Those pictures were from when I first tested the kit. Now none of the lights come on.
> 
> It's only when I started taping the LED strip inside my C70 case, that I saw it was broken and wouldn't turn on. I am guessing it's maybe from all the bending? (Making the strip go around the rear fan to the top for example took some slight bending and twisting).
> 
> Real bummer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Edit*: The LEDs are working again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must think I'm crazy, but I can assure you they were not working an hour ago when I plugged them into both my current and old PC. Nuts!
> 
> I don't know what did the trick, but I only took off all the small bits of double-sided tape I put on the back of the strip. I plugged it into the computer... and voila
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe that was the problem? (It was normal double sided tape, not insulating tape).
> 
> Anyway, I'll post back with pics when I figure out how to hook the LEDs up nicely in the case.
> 
> -Rich


Glad you got it working







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Multi colour lighting I can't recommend anything but the NZXT hue unless you're sure you have some good electronics skills.


These strips can be a bit tedious to install especially if you are making a few splices and adding extensions using connectors and/or soldering, but they look amazing. I have a NZXT strip too which is pretty painless to work with but the results aren't even close IMO. The little remote for the strip = a pro...with the HUE you need to sacrifice a 5.25 bay = a con.


----------



## RichiRichX

Since the sticky side of the LEDs isn't strong enough - I used some sticky tack to hold the strip around the case. Works just fine and I'm very happy









These phone pictures don't do the computer and the lighs justice. I will get my real camera out tomorrow and take some top notch pictures then









Really glad these LEDs worked in the end. (The remote is a real perk as well).


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichiRichX*
> 
> Since the sticky side of the LEDs isn't strong enough - I used some sticky tack to hold the strip around the case. Works just fine and I'm very happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These phone pictures don't do the computer and the lighs justice. I will get my real camera out tomorrow and take some top notch pictures then


I know the 3M on the back sux.
Good luck with capturing a pic of what it looks like in reality...I'm never satisfied with my pics either LOL... but believe me, I know your rig glows beautifully when seen in person.


----------



## kizwan

Please vote *Buehlar*!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1410524/july-2013-mod-of-the-month-help-choose-the-winner-today


----------



## Slaughtahouse

He's got some serious competition, but you got my vote.

Good luck


----------



## Buehlar

Thanks for the support guys








It's an honor to even be recognized among such talented mdders/builders.


----------



## RichiRichX

As promised, here are some (well, quite a few) pictures of the LEDs. I'm glad they finally worked in the end









(I think my cables could be a bit tidier - will tend to that soon!)

P.S.

In case this helps someone: This is how I connected the LED strip adapter to the molex connector on the PSU.

Red wire to Yellow (+12V)
Black wire to Black (Ground).
I added electrical tape to cover the connections after soldering.

Lots of pics here - hope you enjoy !









Click for the pics!










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



(I ended up using another Molex connector 'cus I thought this one wasn't working).








Had to tape the LED wire around the fan.



LED adapter hidden under the DVD drive. Will soon paint the Molex connector and its wires black.











Size of the remote compared to my mouse.






How the lights look in the dark.


----------



## Buehlar

Good job...Now all you need is a solid window


----------



## dallas1990

heres my new improved pc. added some better leds and extra fans


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Got my 3930k at 4.2ghz right now. I gotta say, im rather impressed. This $50 cooler is keeping up with the big boys. Now, im sure if I dip into the 1.3v/ 4.5ghz spectrum, then a Noctua or water cooler is needed, but im happy overall.

Idling now at 30-35c compared to 45 when I first got it. 75c or so when priming. 55c average while intense gaming. Very similar, if not identical to temps from my 3570k.


----------



## RichiRichX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Good job...Now all you need is a solid window


Yes







I was going to get one, but I realised that my GPU (Gigabyte GTX 770) exhausts all its hot air from the lower fan mesh on the window.

How would I get all that hot air out if I got a solid window?

P.S.

Love your build, voted for it as MOTM.









-Rich


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichiRichX*
> 
> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to get one, but I realised that my GPU (Gigabyte GTX 770) exhausts all its hot air from the lower fan mesh on the window.
> 
> How would I get all that hot air out if I got a solid window?
> 
> P.S.
> 
> Love your build, voted for it as MOTM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Rich


Good unrestricted air flow from bottom-front(intake) to upper/rear (exhaust) should do the job nicely.
I was running OCed 7870s on air before H2O and furmarking mid 70*s

Thanks for the support and kind works


----------



## RichiRichX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Good unrestricted air flow from bottom-front(intake) to upper/rear (exhaust) should do the job nicely.
> I was running OCed 7870s on air before H2O and furmarking mid 70*s
> 
> Thanks for the support and kind works


So the rear exhaust fan and H100i fans on top should suffice as exhaust? I was just wondering how the hot air from the GPU would get up there. But with fresh intake from the front and bottom, I guess that could do the trick. ^^


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichiRichX*
> 
> So the rear exhaust fan and H100i fans on top should suffice as exhaust? I was just wondering how the hot air from the GPU would get up there. But with fresh intake from the front and bottom, I guess that could do the trick. ^^


Yep, heat will always rise and with steady air flow it shouldn't give you any problem. Stick some tape over the vent holes on he window and test it. With good arflow you shouldn't see much of a diference in temps, maybe ~2c
Also remove the empty HDD trays from the cages to providemore air flow


----------



## dminzi

Ok at the moment i have my rad on the back exhaust with dual fans on it on top i have one 140mm exhaust. I have 4 120mm intakes from the hdd cages and front and another 140mm intake on the bottom. I was wondering if anyone had any ideas to improve cooling my gpu idles at 32c and cpu at 30-35c any better fan setups also i have solid window not grated


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> Ok at the moment i have my rad on the back exhaust with dual fans on it on top i have one 140mm exhaust. I have 4 120mm intakes from the hdd cages and front and another 140mm intake on the bottom. I was wondering if anyone had any ideas to improve cooling my gpu idles at 32c and cpu at 30-35c any better fan setups also i have solid window not grated


It sounds like you're fans are set up pretty darn good with those (very reasonable) temps. My CPU idles ~30* and GPUS 28~30* with full water loop. Of course the Haswell is known to run a bit hotter than Ivy. I'm not too sure about what the average idle temps of the 780 are but 32* isn't terribly bad.
If you want to improve the GPU idle temps then consider putting it under H2O. As far as the CPU maybe upgrade to something with a 240 rad such as the corsair h100i which should give you more volume and fins surface area for cooling.
Or you can just go full custom loop


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Got my 3930k at 4.2ghz right now. I gotta say, im rather impressed. This $50 cooler is keeping up with the big boys. Now, im sure if I dip into the 1.3v/ 4.5ghz spectrum, then a Noctua or water cooler is needed, but im happy overall.
> 
> Idling now at 30-35c compared to 45 when I first got it. 75c or so when priming. 55c average while intense gaming. Very similar, if not identical to temps from my 3570k.


Wow, Intel sure is different. I have mine at 4.8 Ghz and 1.45v stable running my H00i and I get about 55C tops.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Well yea, if I had a water cooler, im sure I could get those temps and that ghz too. Still, its hard to compare since they are different chips. I'm 200 millivolts under you as well. Under load, im getting the same temps as you too. Just when I go into the prime 95, I get the intense heat.

I could try for more and see what I get but i'm thinking this is the area i'd like to be with this air cooler, since I can leave my fans on low and enjoy my pc.


----------



## RichiRichX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> Ok at the moment i have my rad on the back exhaust with dual fans on it on top i have one 140mm exhaust. I have 4 120mm intakes from the hdd cages and front and another 140mm intake on the bottom. I was wondering if anyone had any ideas to improve cooling my gpu idles at 32c and cpu at 30-35c any better fan setups also i have solid window not grated


Your GPU idles at 32'C ? Damn, not bad. Mine idles at 49'C LOL

It's the OC version of the 770, maybe that's why.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

49c?

What? Did you set up a fan curve at all? Is it under any load? 49c is pretty hot.


----------



## RichiRichX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> 49c?
> 
> What? Did you set up a fan curve at all? Is it under any load? 49c is pretty hot.


Well, I have different profiles in Corsair Link (I can control the GPU fans from there).

However, it is on default most of the time, and now, at idle the temperature is 49'C. Fans are on 28% (1230 RPM) and GPU Load is 0%.

I guess that's pretty hot, yea.. I have no idea why


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Crank that fan up.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichiRichX*
> 
> Your GPU idles at 32'C ? Damn, not bad. Mine idles at 49'C LOL
> 
> It's the OC version of the 770, maybe that's why.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> 49c?
> 
> What? Did you set up a fan curve at all? Is it under any load? 49c is pretty hot.


Yea that's not a good idol temp, must have a load or bad TIM application


----------



## RichiRichX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Crank that fan up.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Yea that's not a good idol temp, must have a load or bad TIM application


I guess so. Just cranked the fan up to 70% (3090 RPM) and temps only went down to 45'C.

Anything I can do to fix this?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Don't use the default profile. Set up your own curve. I've got my Ref cooler 780 on 40% fan speed when idling. Goes up to about 80% speed when it reaches 65c. Which is where I like it to max out. Your cooler should be giving you 50c under full load.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichiRichX*
> 
> Well, I have different profiles in Corsair Link (I can control the GPU fans from there).
> 
> However, it is on default most of the time, and now, at idle the temperature is 49'C. Fans are on 28% (1230 RPM) and GPU Load is 0%.
> 
> I guess that's pretty hot, yea.. I have no idea why


Even at 28% rpm you still shouldn't be @ 49* with a 0% load


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Well yea, if I had a water cooler, im sure I could get those temps and that ghz too. Still, its hard to compare since they are different chips. I'm 200 millivolts under you as well. Under load, im getting the same temps as you too. Just when I go into the prime 95, I get the intense heat.
> 
> I could try for more and see what I get but i'm thinking this is the area i'd like to be with this air cooler, since I can leave my fans on low and enjoy my pc.


Yes, I understand all of that. I was just speaking to the big difference in the way the 2 chips work. I am at the limit as far as I am concerned with the H100i. Buy the way. 54c 55c is under 100% load. It's not prime here but that's what I get under prime too. Topped out at 57C at the socket and 55C at the core under prime too. I can't go anywhere near 70C on anything but don't need to. and I don't dare. Intel's run way hotter than AMD for the same clocks. Why do you think you have so many delidding there chips. That's crazy to me.


----------



## Devildog83

Forgot to add the pick.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

lol Well I guess it's the way they're designed, right? How much wattage does it say your using when you are under load? Also, whats the max temps you can hit on that (like designed safety)? I believe the 3930k is 91c before it throttles down.

And you can't delid this chip like you can with Ivy and Haswell chips.

Here are my temps right now. It's a lot cooler in my room then it was when I was doing those benches. You can see a good 5c difference.


----------



## RichiRichX

Well, I'm simply stumped then at my GPU temps. 

No idea what I should do... The card is barely 2 months old.. could it really be that it needs some new thermal paste?

The case has pretty ok airflow. I still haven't got any extra fans, but it's got one of the HDD cage fans blowing fresh air directly on the card.

Edit: Just put all 3 fans on the GPU on full blast (100%). Temps wont go under 42'C. Very strange....


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Are you sure it's not under any load? You shouldn't need to paste it for a long time.

What's your room temperature? Also, when you are gaming, how hot does it get? Lastly, it might be the Corsair Link giving you wrong temperatures. Try a different program. Msi Afterburner or HWmonitor.


----------



## RichiRichX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Are you sure it's not under any load? You shouldn't need to paste it for a long time.
> 
> What's your room temperature? Also, when you are gaming, how hot does it get? Lastly, it might be the Corsair Link giving you wrong temperatures. Try a different program. Msi Afterburner or HWmonitor.


Room temperature is about 27'C.

If I'm gaming the GPU will get up to about 69'C when I put the fans on full blast. If I leave them at about 70% then the card will stay at about 78-80'C.

I'm not just using Corsair Link to check the temps - GPUZ gives the same readings :\


----------



## Slaughtahouse

You could try repasting, but I don't think that's the issue. It's hard to believe a card such as that is running that hot. Like, how could my more powerful gpu with a single shroud fan out perform 3 fans and a better heat sink?

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gigabyte_geforce_gtx_770_windforce_review,6.html

I mean, what you have is still fine, but you paid for that extra cooling. It doesn't seem like you are getting it. Unless you overclocked it to the moon.


----------



## RichiRichX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> You could try repasting, but I don't think that's the issue. It's hard to believe a card such as that is running that hot. Like, how could my more powerful gpu with a single shroud fan out perform 3 fans and a better heat sink?
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gigabyte_geforce_gtx_770_windforce_review,6.html
> 
> I mean, what you have is still fine, but you paid for that extra cooling. It doesn't seem like you are getting it. Unless you overclocked it to the moon.


I know, I just never really thought much of the temps until now. Maybe it's the way my air flow is set up? I just realized I had my H100i fans set up as INTAKE instead of exhaust.









That means I have 4 intake fans and only one exhaust fan at the back. (Shouldn't there be "positive pressure", though?)

It still doesn't explain why my temps barely go down if I put the fans on full blast.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Well, I got negative pressure in my case. I can't stand the extra noise from positive, and my temps are perfectly fine. It is possible that there is a lack of air flow (highly highly unlikey). Have you cleaned it at all? Maybe its caked with dust. I have no idea at this point.


----------



## RichiRichX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Well, I got negative pressure in my case. I can't stand the extra noise from positive, and my temps are perfectly fine. It is possible that there is a lack of air flow (highly highly unlikey). Have you cleaned it at all? Maybe its caked with dust. I have no idea at this point.


I haven't checked, but I highly doubt it. I've had the card for barely 2 months old - it was literally released beginning of June.

I suspect it might be a bad paste job? I guess my only hope is to take apart the damn thing and see what the paste looks like.

This really sucks.. :\


----------



## Slaughtahouse

It's not hard to do. I did it with my 660ti. I re pasted and it took about 1~2c off... lol


----------



## RichiRichX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> It's not hard to do. I did it with my 660ti. I re pasted and it took about 1~2c off... lol


lol well that's very encouraging.. ^^

I'll re apply the paste tomorrow then. I always wondered - does that void the warranty? Cus you have to take the fans apart to be able to reach the chip.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Well, I got negative pressure in my case. I can't stand the extra noise from positive, and my temps are perfectly fine. It is possible that there is a lack of air flow (highly highly unlikey). Have you cleaned it at all? Maybe its caked with dust. I have no idea at this point.


I also prefer negative because I have OCD and negative gets less dust in it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichiRichX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Well, I got negative pressure in my case. I can't stand the extra noise from positive, and my temps are perfectly fine. It is possible that there is a lack of air flow (highly highly unlikey). Have you cleaned it at all? Maybe its caked with dust. I have no idea at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't checked, but I highly doubt it. I've had the card for barely 2 months old - it was literally released beginning of June.
> 
> I suspect it might be a bad paste job? I guess my only hope is to take apart the damn thing and see what the paste looks like.
> 
> This really sucks.. :\
Click to expand...

I would say change those H100i fans to exhaust rather than intake. Also, there is a chance that since you've been running positive for a long time, the GPU fans/fins might be drowning in dust. Take it apart, clean the fan and fins and repaste as well. Temps should drop pretty hefty. I don't really see your case fans being the fault of it directly (other than letting dust in).

Also, I recommend using Coollaboratory Liquid Pro or Ultra for the thermal paste. You probably don't have any on-hand unless you're a member of the delidded club (which we all have one each at least) but it dropped my temps by a good 12C.

EVGA GTX680 4GB @stock clock/voltages static at 70% fan speed was reaching 65C. Changed the TIM to Coollaboratory Liquid Pro:

Temps don't exceed 55C even on a higher overclock at 60% fan speed.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichiRichX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> It's not hard to do. I did it with my 660ti. I re pasted and it took about 1~2c off... lol
> 
> 
> 
> lol well that's very encouraging.. ^^
> 
> I'll re apply the paste tomorrow then. I always wondered - does that void the warranty? Cus you have to take the fans apart to be able to reach the chip.
Click to expand...

I know EVGA doesn't but not sure about Gigabyte.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Good luck


----------



## Swag

Well so far, it doesn't look like Gigabyte will dishonor the warranty for reapplying thermal paste as long as you don't damage the card physically. So probably to take out a future question:

When you put back the screws to hold the HSF down, screw it in fully until it won't budge. You won't damage the card because there are springs there to make sure the right amount of pressure is being pushed onto the card, not putting enough pressure may cause the HSF to loosen and you won't have a cooler properly on anymore.


----------



## RichiRichX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I also prefer negative because I have OCD and negative gets less dust in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say change those H100i fans to exhaust rather than intake. Also, there is a chance that since you've been running positive for a long time, the GPU fans/fins might be drowning in dust. Take it apart, clean the fan and fins and repaste as well. Temps should drop pretty hefty. I don't really see your case fans being the fault of it directly (other than letting dust in).
> 
> Also, I recommend using Coollaboratory Liquid Pro or Ultra for the thermal paste. You probably don't have any on-hand unless you're a member of the delidded club (which we all have one each at least) but it dropped my temps by a good 12C.
> 
> EVGA GTX680 4GB @stock clock/voltages static at 70% fan speed was reaching 65C. Changed the TIM to Coollaboratory Liquid Pro:
> 
> Temps don't exceed 55C even on a higher overclock at 60% fan speed.


Will definitely switch those fans up to exhaust.

I have some Arctic MX-4. How about that?

And thanks for the heads up Swag.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichiRichX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I also prefer negative because I have OCD and negative gets less dust in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say change those H100i fans to exhaust rather than intake. Also, there is a chance that since you've been running positive for a long time, the GPU fans/fins might be drowning in dust. Take it apart, clean the fan and fins and repaste as well. Temps should drop pretty hefty. I don't really see your case fans being the fault of it directly (other than letting dust in).
> 
> Also, I recommend using Coollaboratory Liquid Pro or Ultra for the thermal paste. You probably don't have any on-hand unless you're a member of the delidded club (which we all have one each at least) but it dropped my temps by a good 12C.
> 
> EVGA GTX680 4GB @stock clock/voltages static at 70% fan speed was reaching 65C. Changed the TIM to Coollaboratory Liquid Pro:
> 
> Temps don't exceed 55C even on a higher overclock at 60% fan speed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will definitely switch those fans up to exhaust.
> 
> I have some Arctic MX-4. How about that?
> 
> And thanks for the heads up Swag.
Click to expand...

MX-4 should be plenty, just don't use too much. Probably a dot or a bit less is sufficient. A GPU die is like a CPU die, there isn't any concaveness to it so don't worry about compensating for that.


----------



## dminzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> I have a phobia of custom watercooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like you're fans are set up pretty darn good with those (very reasonable) temps. My CPU idles ~30* and GPUS 28~30* with full water loop. Of course the Haswell is known to run a bit hotter than Ivy. I'm not too sure about what the average idle temps of the 780 are but 32* isn't terribly bad.
> If you want to improve the GPU idle temps then consider putting it under H2O. As far as the CPU maybe upgrade to something with a 240 rad such as the corsair h100i which should give you more volume and fins surface area for cooling.
> Or you can just go full custom loop


----------



## dminzi

Anyone ere have any pointers on how to get my cpu up to 4.5ghz. I have it cooled by a corsair h60 and i wanna push it a little more than the 4.0ghz its on at the moment. Anybody else with similar setup able to do it? If so any tips for me?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Got my 3930k at 4.2ghz right now. I gotta say, im rather impressed. This $50 cooler is keeping up with the big boys. Now, im sure if I dip into the 1.3v/ 4.5ghz spectrum, then a Noctua or water cooler is needed, but im happy overall.
> 
> Idling now at 30-35c compared to 45 when I first got it. 75c or so when priming. 55c average while intense gaming. Very similar, if not identical to temps from my 3570k.


Nice overclock. Do you plan to upgrade the cooler to CM Hyper 212 EVO or Noctua NH-D14?


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I also prefer negative because I have OCD and negative gets less dust in it.


I thought negative pressure causes air to be sucked in at very crack and opening, which would cause more dust. Assuming you have the intake fans filtered that is.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> I thought negative pressure causes air to be sucked in at very crack and opening, which would cause more dust. Assuming you have the intake fans filtered that is.


You are correct. One of the benefit of positive pressure is reduction of dust build up. Dust filters on the intake fans will effectively reduce dust build up too.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> lol Well I guess it's the way they're designed, right? How much wattage does it say your using when you are under load? Also, whats the max temps you can hit on that (like designed safety)? I believe the 3930k is 91c before it throttles down.
> 
> And you can't delid this chip like you can with Ivy and Haswell chips.
> 
> Here are my temps right now. It's a lot cooler in my room then it was when I was doing those benches. You can see a good 5c difference.


Here is in the middle of IBT, nothing really goes much past 60C, been told that 70C on the socket and 62C at the core is about as high as you want to go.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> lol Well I guess it's the way they're designed, right? How much wattage does it say your using when you are under load? Also, whats the max temps you can hit on that (like designed safety)? I believe the 3930k is 91c before it throttles down.
> 
> And you can't delid this chip like you can with Ivy and Haswell chips.
> 
> Here are my temps right now. It's a lot cooler in my room then it was when I was doing those benches. You can see a good 5c difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is in the middle of IBT, nothing really goes much past 60C, been told that 70C on the socket and 62C at the core is about as high as you want to go.
Click to expand...

3820 @4.5GHz, ambient = 32C, VRM temps around 58 - 60C.


----------



## El Media Vida

Hi guys, i buy this case and i'll use water cooling. What is the max size rad supports this case in the top, included the 25mm fans.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El Media Vida*
> 
> Hi guys, i buy this case and i'll use water cooling. What is the max size rad supports this case in the top, included the 25mm fans.


360mm RAD will fit. some brands require slight modding and others will fit without any mod.like the Black Ice stealth. Check out the 1st post for more info on using 360 rads.
Welcome to the club. I'm certian you'll enjoy the case


----------



## El Media Vida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> 360mm RAD will fit. some brands require slight modding and others will fit without any mod.like the Black Ice stealth. Check out the 1st post for more info on using 360 rads.
> Welcome to the club. I'm certian you'll enjoy the case


And the depth? If i use 360 rad can i use without problems the bays?
Thanks


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El Media Vida*
> 
> And the depth? If i use 360 rad can i use without problems the bays?
> Thanks


Like I said, some will work without modding. Depending on the depth of the rad you'll be using. Go to the 1st post of this thread and scroll down to the "Watercooling" section for more info on what will work the best for you.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Nice overclock. Do you plan to upgrade the cooler to CM Hyper 212 EVO or Noctua NH-D14?


Hyper 212? No, I don't want to downgrade...

Noctua is too big for my liking. I'll do a custom loop like I originally planned, but next year. I don't want to spend anymore.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Hyper 212? No, I don't want to downgrade...
> 
> Noctua is too big for my liking. I'll do a custom loop like I originally planned, but next year. I don't want to spend anymore.


Haha. I don't know XIGMATEK Dark Knight II Night Hawk Edition is better than Hyper 212 EVO. Must be the reviews I read are outdated.


----------



## RichiRichX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> MX-4 should be plenty, just don't use too much. Probably a dot or a bit less is sufficient. A GPU die is like a CPU die, there isn't any concaveness to it so don't worry about compensating for that.


Ok, cheers







I did some Googling - Coollaboratory Liquid Pro or Ultra are very good but Arctic MX-4 doesn't seem too far off in comparison tests.

I was wondering about something guys.

If I remove the top HDD cage, I should get a Corasir AF120 fan on the front then, right? Since there will be no HDD cage anymore to obstruct airfow. Or does the front panel still count as an "obstruction" ?

(And for the bottom HDD Cage, I'll put an SP120 on the front.)


----------



## dallas1990

I put my fans right behind the dust filter. Only because I kept my HDD cages in. Two in front of the cages and 2 behind them and one at the bottom. All 120mm and there intake. As of exhaust I kept the stock fan and my swift tech h220 radiator fans for exhaust at the top.


----------



## Hemi177

Just recieved my clear acrylic window from Sebar! Nice clean holes, solid packaging, relatively quick shipping for the distance.







Pics coming soon, just got to give the rig a good cleaning first.


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HemiRoR*
> 
> Just recieved my clear acrylic window from Sebar! Nice clean holes, solid packaging, relatively quick shipping for the distance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics coming soon, just got to give the rig a good cleaning first.


I am glad you liked it and cannot wait to see some pics.


----------



## Hemi177

I went to take pictures today of my rig light up with the window, but my HUE is acting funny. It will only do the pulse, and none of the other modes work. Is it on it's way out or?


----------



## voozers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HemiRoR*
> 
> I went to take pictures today of my rig light up with the window, but my HUE is acting funny. It will only do the pulse, and none of the other modes work. Is it on it's way out or?


Aw man I stumbled upon the hue recently browsing the internet. Before that I ended up using purple cathodes to give my case its blue/purple glow (blue led case fans, purple tubes). I was considering getting a hue to add purple to the front of the hdd cage to add some more purple to the blue fans since apparently purple led strips don'pt exist. I was also considering replacing the tubes with the strip and make the purple pulsate so that as it pulsates its purple/blue then just blue which I think would be awesome.

However a lot of research shows that among the many positive reviews, the negative reviews comes from owners who own it for more than a few months complaining of knob failures and lights getting stuck on one color. Though the positive reviews outnumber the negatives, I can't help but be scared of getting Hue because of those issues. I hope yours resolves itself, I have an NZXT mesh and to me NZXT seems to be a good quality company.


----------



## CannedBullets

So I'm getting a gunmetal black C70 and H100i, How easy is it to get the waterblock mounted on the motherboard with the motherboard installed and the radiator not installed?

I'm on an AMD system so the mounting system for the H100i (and the H80i I'm upgrading from) sucks because its harder to line it up with the CPU unlike the custom backplate system with the Intel brackets. Yeah I would have preferred a custom backplate rather than the current method for mounting the waterblock on an AMD system.


----------



## RichiRichX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> So I'm getting a gunmetal black C70 and H100i, How easy is it to get the waterblock mounted on the motherboard with the motherboard installed and the radiator not installed?
> 
> I'm on an AMD system so the mounting system for the H100i (and the H80i I'm upgrading from) sucks because its harder to line it up with the CPU unlike the custom backplate system with the Intel brackets. Yeah I would have preferred a custom backplate rather than the current method for mounting the waterblock on an AMD system.


Mount the radiator first. Install the fans, _then_ put the waterblock on the CPU. That's the correct order to do it in.

I wouldn't worry about the backplates, I'm sure the AMD ones will fit just fine.


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichiRichX*
> 
> Mount the radiator first. Install the fans, _then_ put the waterblock on the CPU. That's the correct order to do it in.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about the backplates, I'm sure the AMD ones will fit just fine.


Yeah but mounting the waterblock first is easier because of how annoyingly thick the tubes are making it hard to maneuver.


----------



## jlhawn

I was part of this club for awhile and then I was off-line for a few months for personal reasons, and now I am back and have updated my C 70.
here is a current pic, some of you might remember the old pics.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichiRichX*
> 
> Ok, cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did some Googling - Coollaboratory Liquid Pro or Ultra are very good but Arctic MX-4 doesn't seem too far off in comparison tests.
> 
> I was wondering about something guys.
> 
> If I remove the top HDD cage, I should get a Corasir AF120 fan on the front then, right? Since there will be no HDD cage anymore to obstruct airfow. Or does the front panel still count as an "obstruction" ?
> 
> (And for the bottom HDD Cage, I'll put an SP120 on the front.)
> 
> Wondering also where the top fan went on the inside of the case here. I thought one can reattach it behind the front panel, even with the HDD cage gone.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Hi, i saw you on corsairs forum and you asked for a pic of how i installed my fans but I could not get a pic to post there so here is a pic for you on this site. there are 2 120mm behind the front panel, the lower one keeps my 4 hdd's cool the upper brings cool air into the case.
> 
> [URL=http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1600865/][IMG alt=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1600865/width/350/height/700/flags/LL[/URL]


----------



## Buehlar

deafboy won the MOTM guys...and my C70 placed 3rd!















There were some amazing builds this month.
Thanks to all who voted and supported me, really means a lot to know my efforts were appreciated. I feel like I won and been crowned king!


----------



## keenan

Hi guys..

Here's my entry to this awesome C70 club!!

http://abload.de/image.php?img=weatered-caseg0xvb.jpg


----------



## RichiRichX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> Hi, i saw you on corsairs forum and you asked for a pic of how i installed my fans but I could not get a pic to post there so here is a pic for you on this site. there are 2 120mm behind the front panel, the lower one keeps my 4 hdd's cool the upper brings cool air into the case.


Oh, hey mate! Small world ^^

Thanks for the picture. I definitely see what you mean now.

So you've got the top cage out, that looks like some good air flow there. Am I right in thinking that you cannot mount a fan on the inside of the case, once you take out the HDD cage?

I would've liked to be able to hook up 2 fans side by side, with the cage out.

Cheers,

-Rich


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichiRichX*
> 
> Oh, hey mate! Small world ^^
> 
> Thanks for the picture. I definitely see what you mean now.
> 
> So you've got the top cage out, that looks like some good air flow there. Am I right in thinking that you cannot mount a fan on the inside of the case, once you take out the HDD cage?
> 
> I would've liked to be able to hook up 2 fans side by side, with the cage out.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> -Rich


I am sure you can mount them on the inside of the frame behind the front panel as the screw holes are threaded for use of
the machine screws that hold the fans to the hdd cages so it should work in front of or brhind the frame that holds the fans, but I just removed the front panel and
mounted them to the frame. also you should use SP fans for the front as the filter in the front panel is very
restrictive, my 2 Noctua front fans are their SP line.


----------



## Bratinov

Well I'm done with my basic build (put to shame by most of the stuff here), would have had less cable clutter if I didn't connect Corsair link. Sadly this is not push/pull, just some case fans connected to the pump since I don't don't have enough motherboard headers. Would have liked to do pull on the radiator but I don't have long enough screws, its doable with the stock ones, I just don't have the patience.

ps: 3gs cam sucks


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I was part of this club for awhile and then I was off-line for a few months for personal reasons, and now I am back and have updated my C 70.
> here is a current pic, some of you might remember the old pics.


Welcome back !!


----------



## randomdude4321

Hey guys new to the forum








i was considering picking up a corsair C70 in the black edition. I wanted my lighting scheme to be something like these:

http://www.cooledpc.com/build/302
http://www.cooledpc.com/build/322
http://www.cooledpc.com/build/250

Those are all in white cases however. I will have 2 blue LED fans in the front of the case-what do you guys recommend for me to get that blue-white effect? i also like, funnily enough, the really dark purple given off by stronger blacklights with some lighter blue/white colors thrown in. What do you guys suggest i should do? I considered switching to a white case but i think i would get tired of it eventually.
Also i wont have a cooling loop off the back but i hope to get one eventually-so UV tubes/dyes are not in the equation right now.


----------



## J!NX

My Rig!


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Welcome back !!


thanks Devildog


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Like wise, welcome back


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Like wise, welcome back


thank you Rush man.


----------



## CannedBullets

Yep, my C70 just came in today, I'll post better pics once I migrate my parts to it on Sunday.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, my C70 just came in today, I'll post better pics once I migrate my parts to it on Sunday.


great, and do enjoy yourself with the build.


----------



## dminzi

So without telling you guys what temps i get i was wondering if some people could list there fan setup+ there gpu temps and other temps around the case and what is cooling there gpu. I would find this very helpfull. I am not so sure about my cooling setup with fans so i checking


----------



## Archer S

Quote:


> So without telling you guys what temps i get i was wondering if some people could list there fan setup+ there gpu temps and other temps around the case and what is cooling there gpu. I would find this very helpfull. I am not so sure about my cooling setup with fans so i checking


I have two GTX560Ti's both cooled by Asus Direct CU2 coolers. I have a gelid wing 140mm fan in the bottom, and two gelid wing 120mm installed on the two hard drive cages on the inside. On the outside (closest to front dust filter) i custom fitted a 200mm fan. My Gpu temps are 40C idle for the top card and 45C idle for the bottom card (weird i know but i can explain though it would take too long) Load temps are 57 on both cards. The CPU is under a custom loop with a dual 140mm radiator with xspc fans on it. at 4ghz it loads at 67 degrees and ive seen it go up to 70 when ambient temps rise during the peak of the day.

Hope that helps.

*EDIT: forgot to mention, since you were curious about other temperatures also, one of the heat sinks around the cpu... i dont know what they're called.... imc maybe?
anyway its borderline dangerously hot, i cant touch it. There is no airflow anywhere close to it though due to the liquid cooling. There used to be a tiny 50mm fan taped directly to the motherboard blowing air on it but then i noticed my pump gets scary hot also and decided to move that fan to the pump. i should get a second one soon. I know my rig is really ghetto


----------



## DishRagBoy

Quote:


> deafboy won the MOTM guys...and my C70 placed 3rd! biggrin.gifspecool.gif
> There were some amazing builds this month.
> Thanks to all who voted and supported me, really means a lot to know my efforts were appreciated. I feel like I won and been crowned king! king.gif


Awesome man! Congrats I love your build! Keep up the good work!


----------



## RichiRichX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bratinov*
> 
> Well I'm done with my basic build (put to shame by most of the stuff here), would have had less cable clutter if I didn't connect Corsair link. Sadly this is not push/pull, just some case fans connected to the pump since I don't don't have enough motherboard headers. Would have liked to do pull on the radiator but I don't have long enough screws, its doable with the stock ones, I just don't have the patience.
> 
> ps: 3gs cam sucks


Nice build and welcome to the club!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> So without telling you guys what temps i get i was wondering if some people could list there fan setup+ there gpu temps and other temps around the case and what is cooling there gpu. I would find this very helpfull. I am not so sure about my cooling setup with fans so i checking


GPU idles at about 44-48'C and under load it hits about 65-75. It all depends really on how high I set the fans, since there are three on my GPU.

CPU idles at about 38'C and hits about 60 under load. (4.6Ghz at 1.285 volts).

I can confirm that turning my h100i fans around, and having them exhaust air *definitely* helped with temps. They went down generally by about 3-5 degrees.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> So without telling you guys what temps i get i was wondering if some people could list there fan setup+ there gpu temps and other temps around the case and what is cooling there gpu. I would find this very helpfull. I am not so sure about my cooling setup with fans so i checking


I was going to reply my temps & setup but then I remember I have ancient GPU.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archer S*
> 
> I have two GTX560Ti's both cooled by Asus Direct CU2 coolers. I have a gelid wing 140mm fan in the bottom, and two gelid wing 120mm installed on the two hard drive cages on the inside. On the outside (closest to front dust filter) i custom fitted a 200mm fan. My Gpu temps are 40C idle for the top card and 45C idle for the bottom card (weird i know but i can explain though it would take too long) Load temps are 57 on both cards. The CPU is under a custom loop with a dual 140mm radiator with xspc fans on it. at 4ghz it loads at 67 degrees and ive seen it go up to 70 when ambient temps rise during the peak of the day.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> *EDIT: forgot to mention, since you were curious about other temperatures also, *one of the heat sinks around the cpu...* i dont know what they're called.... imc maybe?
> anyway its borderline dangerously hot, i cant touch it. There is no airflow anywhere close to it though due to the liquid cooling. There used to be a tiny 50mm fan taped directly to the motherboard blowing air on it but then i noticed my pump gets scary hot also and decided to move that fan to the pump. i should get a second one soon. I know my rig is really ghetto


That is VRMs under the heatsink.


----------



## akaNaga

Why hello lads! I'm getting a new rig soon and I'm wondering what is the best closed watercooling block to put in the C70? It looks like you guys are pretty much using any but I wanna make sure it all fits. I'm gonna be using the MSI Z87 GD-65 Gaming and 2 770 MSI. I would like to use all the front compartments aka: a dvd bluray drive, a fan controller from Sunbeam. I was thinking about the H220 from swiftech but I'd like custom red fan( I want my pc to be sexeh). Could someone light me up? Thanks

(sorry for the bad formatting I'm in a hurry!)


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akaNaga*
> 
> Why hello lads! I'm getting a new rig soon and I'm wondering what is the best closed watercooling block to put in the C70? It looks like you guys are pretty much using any but I wanna make sure it all fits. I'm gonna be using the MSI Z87 GD-65 Gaming and 2 770 MSI. I would like to use all the front compartments aka: a dvd bluray drive, a fan controller from Sunbeam. I was thinking about the H220 from swiftech but I'd like custom red fan( I want my pc to be sexeh). Could someone light me up? Thanks
> 
> (sorry for the bad formatting I'm in a hurry!)


the Corsair H110 fits in the top of the C70 and is better than their H100i as it has no software and does not need power from a sata power plug.
the H220 from Swiftech will fit in the top of the C70 aswell.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181035


----------



## CannedBullets

More to come tomorrow.


----------



## RomeoKilo

Hi all. I just joined the club!

Bought it for a good price from another forum member.

Just broke her down to start hacking it up with a dremel. Build/mod log to follow!

http://s184.photobucket.com/user/sexyxr/media/DSC01973_zps2dd1920c.jpg.html


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RomeoKilo*
> 
> Hi all. I just joined the club!
> 
> Bought it for a good price from another forum member.
> 
> Just broke her down to start hacking it up with a dremel. Build/mod log to follow!
> 
> http://s184.photobucket.com/user/sexyxr/media/DSC01973_zps2dd1920c.jpg.html


Nice, give us a build log link if you are doing one.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Did your case come with 6 fans, or are 3 of them just extra ones you own?


----------



## dminzi

Can i fit a h100i push pull on top?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> Can i fit a h100i push pull on top?


depends on the motherboard, I have seen it done but like i said depends on the board. for instance I have
a sabertooth X58 and it has large hestsinks above the cpu so fans could not mount there.
but i have seen people put 2 fans on top of the case then 2 inside the case for push pull with large motherboard heatsinks


----------



## CannedBullets

So I got all my parts migrated to my C70 and my H100i installed yesterday also. Pardon the cable management and sub-par image quality.


----------



## jlhawn

for the sake of looks I put both my front intake noctuas behind the front cover as the air flows fine through the hdd cage.
like this.


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> for the sake of looks I put both my front intake noctuas behind the front cover as the air flows fine through the hdd cage.
> like this.


Yeah that would look better but I just don't like the idea of the airflow being obstructed by the HDD, even if I only have one HDD installed. But is that a 140 mm fan on that CPU cooler?


----------



## jlhawn

but it's easier on the fan to push through the hdd cage than to pull through it.

yes it's a 140mm fan that comes with my noctua NH-C12P SE14 downdraft heatsink, It helps cool that hot X58 Sabertooth northbridge, keeps the NB at 45c idle and never over 58c full load, intel specs allow the X58 to reach 100c but I don't like my system hot.


----------



## dminzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> depends on the motherboard, I have seen it done but like i said depends on the board. for instance I have
> a sabertooth X58 and it has large hestsinks above the cpu so fans could not mount there.
> but i have seen people put 2 fans on top of the case then 2 inside the case for push pull with large motherboard heatsinks


Do you think it would work with msi g45 gaming i think so but im trying to get a few peoples opinions.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> Do you think it would work with msi g45 gaming i think so but im trying to get a few peoples opinions.


nope I just looked up the board and the big ass heatsink up top is bigger then mine, so sorry to say but
no, but like I said you can put 2 fans outside on top of the case and then 2 inside, myself though I wouldn't
have fans outside of my case. now if you installed the corsair H110 it cools very good with just the 2 140mm fans that comes with it.


----------



## dminzi

Yeah i was gonna get the h110 but it was out of stock way back when i ordered it and i liked the light up colors oh well i shall see


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> Yeah i was gonna get the h110 but it was out of stock way back when i ordered it and i liked the light up colors oh well i shall see


it will still look good and cool good.


----------



## CannedBullets

Yeah I've also noticed that my socket temps went down by a few degrees and my GPU temps improved by several degrees as well because of the better airflow. Going to add two more Noctua NF-S12As to the side panel window.


----------



## RomeoKilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Did your case come with 6 fans, or are 3 of them just extra ones you own?


They came with it. Got the case second hand and the previous owner included them.









Depending on how they perform I may strip them down, paint them and use them for this build to save some coin for other parts.


----------



## jlhawn

the C 70 stock fans didn't work good for me so I replaced them.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DishRagBoy*
> 
> Awesome man! Congrats I love your build! Keep up the good work!


Thanks!







I'm still working on finishing it up. I finally got my 80mm fans and Recon controller installed. Will be updating the build log soon.


----------



## Beat

Hey everyone, I need some advice for one of these cases with regards to Watercooling .

Currently, I have a 650D with a EX120 and RS240 cooling my 3770k and 2 7970's, Yes it's probably not enough but it's all I could afford in the mean time and gaming temps never go over 45'c on both cards or 53' on the CPU.

I really want to do a 360/240 or 240/240 setup in one of these beaut of a cases, It's really hard to check over 400 pages worth of pics and info and have done my best to try find the info I'm looking for, so here goes...

1)What thickness rads, pref 240/240 fit in both the top and bottom of the case? And which do you recommend brand wise? I wouldn't mind finding out about what size 360 rad fits either.

2)I have a Coolermaster 800W Silent Gold Pro Modular PSU, I measured it, it's 160 long and about 170 with the cable plugs going into the PSU. Will this be alright for a bottom mounted 240? I saw 180 seems to be the max but if I read right it's only non-modular 180's.

3)I've got Heatkiller 79x0 blocks with a multilink Xfire bridge, would you be able to tell me if there's enough room between the bottom gpu and if the bottom rads ports were on the PSU side?

4)Is there any 240 Rads out there that will fit the front of the case instead of bottom 240 without having to mod the case at all?


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beat*
> 
> Hey everyone, I need some advice for one of these cases with regards to Watercooling .
> 
> Currently, I have a 650D with a EX120 and RS240 cooling my 3770k and 2 7970's, Yes it's probably not enough but it's all I could afford in the mean time and gaming temps never go over 45'c on both cards or 53' on the CPU.
> 
> I really want to do a 360/240 or 240/240 setup in one of these beaut of a cases, It's really hard to check over 400 pages worth of pics and info and have done my best to try find the info I'm looking for, so here goes...
> 
> 1)What thickness rads, pref 240/240 fit in both the top and bottom of the case? And which do you recommend brand wise? I wouldn't mind finding out about what size 360 rad fits either.


I'm using the RS240 up top and a RX240 on bottom with a EX120 on rear exhaust. Running duel 7870s, 3770K, M5F MB. My PSU is AX850 modular and 160mm. All will fit without a mod. The first post of this thread has some info on which 360 rads will fit with and without a mod.
Quote:


> 2)I have a Coolermaster 800W Silent Gold Pro Modular PSU, I measured it, it's 160 long and about 170 with the cable plugs going into the PSU. Will this be alright for a bottom mounted 240? I saw 180 seems to be the max but if I read right it's only non-modular 180's.


Yes
Quote:


> 3)I've got Heatkiller 79x0 blocks with a multilink Xfire bridge, would you be able to tell me if there's enough room between the bottom gpu and if the bottom rads ports were on the PSU side?


Shouldn't be a problem.
Quote:


> 4)Is there any 240 Rads out there that will fit the front of the case instead of bottom 240 without having to mod the case at all?


If you mean vertically, then it will require removal of both HDD cages and slight modding of either the bottom of the 5.25 bays or the bottom of the case.


----------



## Beat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> I'm using the RS240 up top and a RX240 on bottom with a EX120 on rear exhaust. Running duel 7870s, 3770K, M5F MB. My PSU is AX850 modular and 160mm. All will fit without a mod. The first post of this thread has some info on which 360 rads will fit with and without a mod.
> Yes
> Shouldn't be a problem.
> If you mean vertically, then it will require removal of both HDD cages and slight modding of either the bottom of the 5.25 bays or the bottom of the case.


Thanks so much for all the info, really gave me some reassurance!









Would you mind showing a pic or 2 of your case? Would really like to see your setup inside!


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beat*
> 
> Thanks so much for all the info, really gave me some reassurance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you mind showing a pic or 2 of your case? Would really like to see your setup inside!


No problem, I'm sure you'll find lots of members willing to help here








You can check out my build log for more pics ROG - red


----------



## brandonspeed2006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> No problem, I'm sure you'll find lots of members willing to help here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can check out my build log for more pics ROG - red


Beautiful build, love the striping!







Also, I voted for you on MOTM when this was up for it!


----------



## brandonspeed2006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> the C 70 stock fans didn't work good for me so I replaced them.


Just out of curiosity, what did you replace them with? I recently acquired an Artic White C70 and I'm going to replace all of the stock fans with Apevia blue led fans. Planning on putting two 140mm on the side panel, two up top, two 120mm on the HD bay and one 120mm in the back. I believe I'm only going to have the two on the HD bay as intake and everything else exhaust, Right now my PSU's fan is blowing right into the two fans on my 7970 which is obviously facing downward so they're just sharing the heat.







Also waiting on a Hyper 212+ to arrive...


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandonspeed2006*
> 
> Beautiful build, love the striping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I voted for you on MOTM when this was up for it!


Thanks for the vote! It placed 3rd








I'm from Mississippi too! Laurel area. Where abouts are you?


----------



## brandonspeed2006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Thanks for the vote! It placed 3rd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm from Mississippi too! Laurel area. Where abouts are you?


Small world! I'm from a little south of Meridian, only around 45 minutes from you, pretty darn sweet!


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandonspeed2006*
> 
> Small world! I'm from a little south of Meridian, only around 45 minutes from you, pretty darn sweet!


Ha...small it is...sounds like maybe Quitman or Rosehill area


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandonspeed2006*
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what did you replace them with? I recently acquired an Artic White C70 and I'm going to replace all of the stock fans with Apevia blue led fans. Planning on putting two 140mm on the side panel, two up top, two 120mm on the HD bay and one 120mm in the back. I believe I'm only going to have the two on the HD bay as intake and everything else exhaust, Right now my PSU's fan is blowing right into the two fans on my 7970 which is obviously facing downward so they're just sharing the heat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also waiting on a Hyper 212+ to arrive...


all Noctua fans. made the side window myself for 24 bucks.
the C 70 has a filter on the bottom so you can put your psu fan down and it
pulls cool air into the psu. my 2 front fans are intake, everything else is exhaust,
the cpu cooler is a Noctua NH-C12P SE14 140mm downdraft cooler.


----------



## brandonspeed2006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Ha...small it is...sounds like maybe Quitman or Rosehill area


Close! Enterprise to be exact.


----------



## brandonspeed2006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> all Noctua fans. made the side window myself for 24 bucks
> 
> I was considering changing mine to acrylic also, at first. But now being my PSU and GPU are just blowing into each other, I'm probably going to take advantage of the stock window and stick two exhaust 140mm fans on it to see how much it helps. Does look good though, especially for $24!


----------



## CannedBullets

I'm going to put two intake Noctua NF-S12As soon on the window to cool my VRM heatsink and my GTX 770 better. Yeah I'm loving this case.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandonspeed2006*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> all Noctua fans. made the side window myself for 24 bucks
> 
> I was considering changing mine to acrylic also, at first. But now being my PSU and GPU are just blowing into each other, I'm probably going to take advantage of the stock window and stick two exhaust 140mm fans on it to see how much it helps. Does look good though, especially for $24!
> 
> 
> 
> can't you turn your psu over? I thought all bottom mount were installed that way. also if your psu fan is pointing up then it's pulling hot air out of the case away from the gpu as psu fans are intake and then the heat goes out the back of the psu.
Click to expand...


----------



## brandonspeed2006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> can't you turn your psu over? I thought all bottom mount were installed that way. also if your psu fan is pointing up then it's pulling hot air out of the case away from the gpu as psu fans are intake and then the heat goes out the back of the psu.


I could but it has a pretty sweet LED in it so I like it facing upward, and if I faced it down, there isn't much airspace under the case, might have to jack it up a little! I'm going to give the 2 fans on the side window a try first though.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> can't you turn your psu over? I thought all bottom mount were installed that way. also if your psu fan is pointing up then it's pulling hot air out of the case away from the gpu as psu fans are intake and then the heat goes out the back of the psu.


This is corrrect.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandonspeed2006*
> 
> I could but it has a pretty sweet LED in it so I like it facing upward, and if I faced it down, there isn't much airspace under the case, might have to jack it up a little! I'm going to give the 2 fans on the side window a try first though.


side window fans will work good, I just don't like the look, and I really didn't
need them as my system runs very cool and my home office has a air conditioner
I can aim the vent towards my case intake fans, yep that's cheating but it
sure is nice.


----------



## i5insky

glad to find the c70 page finally









first post but..

finished the lighting... getting ready to do a window mod ... will post with progress


----------



## Nickadeamus

Wanted to show you a mod I did for my new build I have been working on.

I picked up a NZXT CB-LED10-GR Sleeved LED Kit and didn't like how they have it set up.


First thing that bugged me was the on/off and dimmer switches that or mounted on a expansion slot cover is so close to the motherboard area I don't even know if it would fit after I put my motherboard in my build.

Second- if you installed it the way they want you to, you would have lights out in the open before you get it to the side of the case and hidden like I wanted it to be. (I will say that after my mod on it was done you can still see some lights when the side of my PC is off, but you don't see them through the window when I have the side on nor do you have the controls in the back expansion slot area)

So I did a mod to move the light controls to the inside of my case. I used plexi-glass scrap I had, some screws, and some tin from a sheet of it I have.
I don't have a good camera so this first one is a little dark.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i5insky*
> 
> glad to find the c70 page finally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first post but..
> 
> finished the lighting... getting ready to do a window mod ... will post with progress
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice lighting








Welcome to the club!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickadeamus*
> 
> Wanted to show you a mod I did for my new build I have been working on.
> 
> I picked up a NZXT CB-LED10-GR Sleeved LED Kit and didn't like how they have it set up.
> 
> First thing that bugged me was the on/off and dimmer switches that or mounted on a expansion slot cover is so close to the motherboard area I don't even know if it would fit after I put my motherboard in my build.
> 
> Second- if you installed it the way they want you to, you would have lights out in the open before you get it to the side of the case and hidden like I wanted it to be. (I will say that after my mod on it was done you can still see some lights when the side of my PC is off, but you don't see them through the window when I have the side on nor do you have the controls in the back expansion slot area)
> 
> So I did a mod to move the light controls to the inside of my case. I used plexi-glass scrap I had, some screws, and some tin from a sheet of it I have.
> I don't have a good camera so this first one is a little dark.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice job Nick. I did something very simular with mine but I mounted it behind the back panel. Where's that camo mouse hiding?


----------



## brandonspeed2006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickadeamus*
> 
> Wanted to show you a mod I did for my new build I have been working on.
> 
> I picked up a NZXT CB-LED10-GR Sleeved LED Kit and didn't like how they have it set up.
> 
> 
> First thing that bugged me was the on/off and dimmer switches that or mounted on a expansion slot cover is so close to the motherboard area I don't even know if it would fit after I put my motherboard in my build.
> 
> Second- if you installed it the way they want you to, you would have lights out in the open before you get it to the side of the case and hidden like I wanted it to be. (I will say that after my mod on it was done you can still see some lights when the side of my PC is off, but you don't see them through the window when I have the side on nor do you have the controls in the back expansion slot area)
> 
> So I did a mod to move the light controls to the inside of my case. I used plexi-glass scrap I had, some screws, and some tin from a sheet of it I have.
> I don't have a good camera so this first one is a little dark.


MAN, I really like that paint job. Any chance you'd post a picture of the right solid panel to get a better view of that?


----------



## SolidSnakeUS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> all Noctua fans. made the side window myself for 24 bucks.
> the C 70 has a filter on the bottom so you can put your psu fan down and it
> pulls cool air into the psu. my 2 front fans are intake, everything else is exhaust,
> the cpu cooler is a Noctua NH-C12P SE14 140mm downdraft cooler.


This may be a REALLY stupid question, but can you put any 120mm fan where you put the front top fan (the one peeking over the hard drives)?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i5insky*
> 
> glad to find the c70 page finally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first post but..
> 
> finished the lighting... getting ready to do a window mod ... will post with progress


It's like a rave party trapped within your case...

I love it


----------



## brandonspeed2006

Just ordered 9 blue LED fans, fan controller, some y splitters and a hyper 212+. Now I have to decide what kind and what color sleeve to get....also probably going to get an 8-pin CPU extension so I can run it differently. I honestly thing to the case itself though, I'm not going to do anything cosmetic to it, I just love this case so much plain jane, Artic White.







I'm open to feedback / suggestions, I welcome them!


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolidSnakeUS*
> 
> This may be a REALLY stupid question, but can you put any 120mm fan where you put the front top fan (the one peeking over the hard drives)?


my 2 front fans behind the hdd's are 120mm, top fans are 140mm and the rear is a 120mm


----------



## SolidSnakeUS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> my 2 front fans behind the hdd's are 120mm, top fans are 140mm and the rear is a 120mm


So even the default 120MMs for the front that come with the case will fit behind the hard drives? As in between the hard drives and the front panel/fan filter?


----------



## brandonspeed2006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolidSnakeUS*
> 
> So even the default 120MMs for the front that come with the case will fit behind the hard drives? As in between the hard drives and the front panel/fan filter?


You can put 2 fans on the inside of the case on the back of the hard drive bay and if you pull off the front panel, you can put two 120mm fans there or one 140mm fan.


----------



## SolidSnakeUS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandonspeed2006*
> 
> You can put 2 fans on the inside of the case on the back of the hard drive bay and if you pull off the front panel, you can put two 120mm fans there or one 140mm fan.


Awesome, did not know that haha. I've had my gunmetal C70 sitting around my house for over a month and I haven't installed my parts into it yet. Since I know this, it should make it more interesting when it comes to doing the fan set up. Thanks.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

For some reason, I have an urge to paint my gtx 780 reference cooler. Should I do it?

What colour scheme should I do?

I'm thinking black and white but idk. Maybe paint the silver metallic part white, and leave black part stock. Or paint silver part black, and paint the black part white.

Here's my rig for reference


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








btw I have my "Hue" set to white but it looks a little red in that picture. It's pretty hard to get perfect white.


----------



## brandonspeed2006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolidSnakeUS*
> 
> Awesome, did not know that haha. I've had my gunmetal C70 sitting around my house for over a month and I haven't installed my parts into it yet. Since I know this, it should make it more interesting when it comes to doing the fan set up. Thanks.


I think I'm going to put four 120mm fans in the front all intake and have every other slot exhaust, only one I won't be utilizing is the bottom fan mount right in front of the PSU. I''m going to do some fiddlin' and I'll let you know what kind of temps I get. My Hyper212+ should be here at the same time, so that'll help too!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> For some reason, I have an urge to paint my gtx 780 reference cooler. Should I do it?
> 
> What colour scheme should I do?
> 
> I'm thinking black and white but idk. Maybe paint the silver metallic part white, and leave black part stock. Or paint silver part black, and paint the black part white.


I think it would look pretty nice if you painted the silver black and the black white, but that's just me.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> For some reason, I have an urge to paint my gtx 780 reference cooler. Should I do it?
> 
> What colour scheme should I do?
> 
> I'm thinking black and white but idk. Maybe paint the silver metallic part white, and leave black part stock. Or paint silver part black, and paint the black part white.


I think it looks pretty awesome as is.But if you do, I'd paint the silver part white









EDIT...we probally didn't help you decide much LOL


----------



## brandonspeed2006

Lmao, doesn't look like we did! Maybe setup a voting thread for it?


----------



## i5insky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> It's like a rave party trapped within your case...
> 
> I love it


lmao thank!! you should see them flash on and off to some good dubstep


----------



## Slaughtahouse

I'd make a poll within the thread if I could









But im at a stand still. I won't do it until next week so keep throwing idea's at me


----------



## i5insky

window mod here we come... 5mm acrylic










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







work tonight, starting the mod on the window tomorrow


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Gonna be interesting. Especially since that one (appears) to be semi translucent.


----------



## i5insky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Gonna be interesting. Especially since that one (appears) to be semi translucent.


it has the film on it still


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Ah, it seems im a derp


----------



## i5insky

no not at all... the concern is sincerely appreciated I was worried it wasnt clear, so i took one and pulled the film off (placed it back on the shelf) and grabbed a fresh one lol

in all honesty though i thought of using a semi translucent piece... simply for the aesthetics of the lighting, I thought with my sound sensitive lighting it would look cool through a piece that wasn't fully transluscent

but then realized that meant i couldn't stare at my box for endless hours in plain view (ty c70) so i just went with clear


----------



## Slaughtahouse

I think it would of looked sweet actually. Due to your intense lighting, it would blend it a bit. Still, clear is nice and much better than that PoS stock window.

My only gripe with the window (in general) is the size. It could of been a tiny bit smaller. I forget the dimensions. If its like 24x26cm. But it would of been like 18x20cm or something, I think that would of looked a bit better. I like the contours and edges of the side panel around the window. I would of like to see more of that shape come out. With less window. But that's just me.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> For some reason, I have an urge to paint my gtx 780 reference cooler. Should I do it?
> 
> What colour scheme should I do?
> 
> I'm thinking black and white but idk. Maybe paint the silver metallic part white, and leave black part stock. Or paint silver part black, and paint the black part white.
> 
> Here's my rig for reference
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw I have my "Hue" set to white but it looks a little red in that picture. It's pretty hard to get perfect white.


leave it as is, in the pics it matches your white case trim and white fan rings.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i5insky*
> 
> no not at all... the concern is sincerely appreciated I was worried it wasnt clear, so i took one and pulled the film off (placed it back on the shelf) and grabbed a fresh one lol
> 
> in all honesty though i thought of using a semi translucent piece... simply for the aesthetics of the lighting, I thought with my sound sensitive lighting it would look cool through a piece that wasn't fully transluscent
> 
> but then realized that meant i couldn't stare at my box for endless hours in plain view (ty c70) so i just went with clear


I made a very dark acrylic one for mine.
looks better in person.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

In the pictures, yea it does look decent. In real life on the other hand, not so much. It's more of a glare in the picture that makes it look white. The metallic paint reflects the case lighting too which is a bit annoying. Since I usually leave my lights with equal amount of R,G,B, I see all three shades reflecting off it. The black part on the other hand doesn't reflect. I woudn't mind getting a back plate as well but newegg.ca doesn't carry them and if I ordered from the US (from EVGA) they want to charge me 30$ to ship it....

Screw that.

btw I love your dark acrylic. I might tint mine in the future.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> I'd make a poll within the thread if I could
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But im at a stand still. I won't do it until next week so keep throwing idea's at me


Maybe try some fleckstone paint?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

No thanks









Not a fan of the finish.

I could do olive drab on the black part. Or maybe olive drab on the silver part, and leave the black part alone. Or paint that white...

hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## brandonspeed2006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> No thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a fan of the finish.
> 
> I could do olive drab on the black part. Or maybe olive drab on the silver part, and leave the black part alone. Or paint that white...
> 
> hmmmmmmmmmm


Decisions, decisions!


----------



## IlterisL

Been looking at everybody's builds for a while thought I would share mine:

Asus Sabertooth P67
Intel i5 2500k
16GB Corsair Vengeance 1600mhz (4x4GB)
Intel 120GB SSD
Seagate 2TB Hard drive
EVGA GTX 700 SC


----------



## dminzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IlterisL*
> 
> Been looking at everybody's builds for a while thought I would share mine:
> 
> Asus Sabertooth P67
> Intel i5 2500k
> 16GB Corsair Vengeance 1600mhz (4x4GB)
> Intel 120GB SSD
> Seagate 2TB Hard drive
> EVGA GTX 700 SC


Hey nice rig i have a question tho. How did you paint the front strips orange like that i cant figure out how to do it myself inwould like to paint them red


----------



## brandonspeed2006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IlterisL*
> 
> Been looking at everybody's builds for a while thought I would share mine:
> 
> Asus Sabertooth P67
> Intel i5 2500k
> 16GB Corsair Vengeance 1600mhz (4x4GB)
> Intel 120GB SSD
> Seagate 2TB Hard drive
> EVGA GTX 700 SC


Nice build man, I like the orange!


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IlterisL*
> 
> Been looking at everybody's builds for a while thought I would share mine:
> 
> Asus Sabertooth P67
> Intel i5 2500k
> 16GB Corsair Vengeance 1600mhz (4x4GB)
> Intel 120GB SSD
> Seagate 2TB Hard drive
> EVGA GTX 700 SC


I love both yellow/black and orange/black schemes









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> Hey nice rig i have a question tho. How did you paint the front strips orange like that i cant figure out how to do it myself inwould like to paint them red


I taped up the whole front cover. Best way IMO


----------



## CannedBullets

Man, every one here has better cable management than me. I just tried to organize the cables so that they would be out of way and wouldn't impede any airflow.


----------



## dminzi

Me again with another random thought is corsair h100i push pull worth it or should i just do push?


----------



## Buehlar

Me gots some purdy stuckers today!










EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> Me again with another random thought is corsair h100i push pull worth it or should i just do push?


Push would be sufficient. You won't see any temp difference with push/pull on an h100i, you'll just create more noise


----------



## brandonspeed2006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Me gots some purdy stuckers today!


Lmao, I got a good many stickers with mine also, not sure if I got that many though...and I built two whole computers at the same time, your one might have more stickers than my two. I built one for my significant other at the same time I built mine.


----------



## Nickadeamus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandonspeed2006*
> 
> MAN, I really like that paint job. Any chance you'd post a picture of the right solid panel to get a better view of that?


Thank you and If you go to page 428 and/or 435 in this thread I think you will find the pic's you are looking for

Buehlar,
LOL, the mouse is coming soon. I need more paint.

I also have changed out my window with a piece of Plexiglass, but it is still a dark smoke color

I would also like to say that a lot of people on here has some great looking systems and I am sorry if I hadn't told any of you yet that I liked them. I wish they could add a like button on this forum instead of everyone having to repeat the same reply (great job, nice looking and so on) on someones pic's. I just have so much to do that I don't have a lot of time to read everything on here and reply to everything I like.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> In the pictures, yea it does look decent. In real life on the other hand, not so much. It's more of a glare in the picture that makes it look white. The metallic paint reflects the case lighting too which is a bit annoying. Since I usually leave my lights with equal amount of R,G,B, I see all three shades reflecting off it. The black part on the other hand doesn't reflect. I woudn't mind getting a back plate as well but newegg.ca doesn't carry them and if I ordered from the US (from EVGA) they want to charge me 30$ to ship it....
> 
> Screw that.
> 
> btw I love your dark acrylic. I might tint mine in the future.


I bought mine tinted.

anyway, maybe paint the silver part of the graphics card a graphite or gunmetal, or get some carbon fiber looking vinyl wrap.
but I know what your saying about the silver part I have seen those cards, I like their look though.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickadeamus*
> 
> I would also like to say that a lot of people on here has some great looking systems and I am sorry if I hadn't told any of you yet that I liked them. I wish they could add a like button on this forum instead of everyone having to repeat the same reply (great job, nice looking and so on) on someones pic's. I just have so much to do that I don't have a lot of time to read everything on here and reply to everything I like.


You could always +rep them for a good build.


----------



## TheMissingPiece

My wallet hopes this is the final step for my computer. I got some sleeved cables! Check it out! As easy as Corsair made it for cables to be managed in their cases, It's still a little hard for me.


----------



## i5insky

lets begin

the old piece


the new piece


strap it down



one piece cut, second cut started



glass cut and attached... some of the holed has to be *cough* manhandled with the drill *cough* but all the matters it the front side


so so so so clear... looks amazing in person... lights are so bright


----------



## i5insky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMissingPiece*
> 
> My wallet hopes this is the final step for my computer. I got some sleeved cables! Check it out! As easy as Corsair made it for cables to be managed in their cases, It's still a little hard for me.


love wire sleeving


----------



## Slaughtahouse

So many cool c70's.

Love being apart of this club


----------



## brandonspeed2006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> So many cool c70's.
> 
> Love being apart of this club


True story! I've also yet to see anyone being rude yet. -knock on wood- Ready to get my fans and my 212 Evo in! Ordered them earlier today.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMissingPiece*
> 
> My wallet hopes this is the final step for my computer. I got some sleeved cables! Check it out! As easy as Corsair made it for cables to be managed in their cases, It's still a little hard for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Those look purdy sexxxy








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i5insky*
> 
> lets begin
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> the old piece
> 
> 
> the new piece
> 
> 
> strap it down
> 
> 
> 
> one piece cut, second cut started
> 
> 
> 
> glass cut and attached... some of the holed has to be *cough* manhandled with the drill *cough* but all the matters it the front side
> 
> 
> so so so so clear... looks amazing in person... lights are so bright


Nice job...110% better with the solid window








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> So many cool c70's.
> 
> Love being apart of this club


Me 3. It has become a very popular mid case, especially for a gammers build.
People that has one loves it and those that don't seem to want one








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandonspeed2006*
> 
> True story! I've also yet to see anyone being rude yet. -knock on wood- Ready to get my fans and my 212 Evo in! Ordered them earlier today.


I've been a regular on here since Feb and have yet to be offended.
Nice, polite and very helpful members in this club


----------



## i5insky

that summed it all up right there


----------



## brandonspeed2006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMissingPiece*
> 
> My wallet hopes this is the final step for my computer. I got some sleeved cables! Check it out! As easy as Corsair made it for cables to be managed in their cases, It's still a little hard for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Pft...looks like you did some fine cable management to me!


----------



## ClassifiedBuild

Basically what I'm trying to do is load up my C70 with fans.

I've gathered so far that I'm supposed to use the SP Series Corsair fans on the dual 120mm Radiator up top, and AF Series fans for air flow front to back.

PC Specs : http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/40284-new-build-4770k-gtx-780-inside-code-name-expensive/#entry520692

My questions are :

With stock hard drive cages on the C70 Should I still run the AF series on the front? I'm wanting to do a push pull configuration up front to move air to the GPU.

Should I use the Performance Edition and under-volt them, or just use the Quiet Edition.

I've found 7 Fan Headers on the Z87 Sabertooth. Should I just start plugging them into the headers, or buy some sort of a hub / 5.25 bay controller? I was considering running a 6 channel controller and using it for the 4 on the HD cages and the 2 on the radiator. Good or bad idea?

Also, is there a different fan that would work better in this setup?


----------



## i5insky

I use the bitfenix 5 channel touch screen fan controller with 2 SP's and 2 AF serious corsair fans... I love it... great response time when adjusting speeds, its pretty to look at, and if you spend the time to set up the temperature sensors that come with the controller, you can set up the fans to automatically ramp with temperature changes

and I think the AF up front for the push/pull on the HD bays would work fine...


----------



## i5insky

but, I guess if you were trying to run all 4 on the HDD cages, and 2 on the RAD you would need a 6 channel controller


----------



## brandonspeed2006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClassifiedBuild*
> 
> Basically what I'm trying to do is load up my C70 with fans.
> 
> I've gathered so far that I'm supposed to use the SP Series Corsair fans on the dual 120mm Radiator up top, and AF Series fans for air flow front to back.
> 
> PC Specs : http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/40284-new-build-4770k-gtx-780-inside-code-name-expensive/#entry520692
> 
> My questions are :
> 
> With stock hard drive cages on the C70 Should I still run the AF series on the front? I'm wanting to do a push pull configuration up front to move air to the GPU.
> 
> Should I use the Performance Edition and under-volt them, or just use the Quiet Edition.
> 
> I've found 7 Fan Headers on the Z87 Sabertooth. Should I just start plugging them into the headers, or buy some sort of a hub / 5.25 bay controller? I was considering running a 6 channel controller and using it for the 4 on the HD cages and the 2 on the radiator. Good or bad idea?
> 
> Also, is there a different fan that would work better in this setup?


You can just get a splitter like this. I'm going to have three or four of these splitters on my fan controller when it comes in, should arrive tomorrow. If you'd like, I'll take a few pictures and what not to let you see how I'm doing mine, it should be somewhat similar to yours. I'm putting two 120mm fans in front and back of the HD bay, two 140mm fans on the top and side window and of course the 120mm exhaust on the back. Probably going to run all of my fans except for the CPU fans off of the fan controller and not have any of them plugged into the 3-pins on the board.


----------



## i5insky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandonspeed2006*
> 
> You can just get a splitter like this. I'm going to have three or four of these splitters on my fan controller when it comes in, should arrive tomorrow. If you'd like, I'll take a few pictures and what not to let you see how I'm doing mine, it should be somewhat similar to yours. I'm putting two 120mm fans in front and back of the HD bay, two 140mm fans on the top and side window and of course the 120mm exhaust on the back. Probably going to run all of my fans except for the CPU fans off of the fan controller and not have any of them plugged into the 3-pins on the board.


or be a gangster like sir brandonspeed and run 13 fans on one controller









bad A**

I definitely agree though I prefer not to use MOBO fan plugs


----------



## i5insky

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i5insky*
> 
> lets begin
> 
> the old piece
> 
> 
> the new piece
> 
> 
> strap it down
> 
> 
> 
> one piece cut, second cut started
> 
> 
> 
> glass cut and attached... some of the holed has to be *cough* manhandled with the drill *cough* but all the matters it the front side
> 
> 
> so so so so clear... looks amazing in person... lights are so bright






just wanted to post a link to a video of my box running with the lights and the new acrylic installed













sorry for the glare on the fresh acrylic... it's a daytime video, and my room has skylights


----------



## brandonspeed2006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i5insky*
> 
> or be a gangster like sir brandonspeed and run 13 fans on one controller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bad A**
> 
> I definitely agree though I prefer not to use MOBO fan plugs


Haha, it'll actually only be 9! 2 top, 2 side, 4 front, 1 back.

Edit: SPEAKING OF FANS...this just arrived!







Now I have to install them all...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## dminzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandonspeed2006*
> 
> Haha, it'll actually only be 9! 2 top, 2 side, 4 front, 1 back.
> 
> Edit: SPEAKING OF FANS...this just arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have to install them all...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What type of fans are those and why two cm hyper 212?


----------



## brandonspeed2006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> What type of fans are those and why two cm hyper 212?


I built a computer for me and my significant other is why there are two of them, forgot to move one of them out of the picture! All of the fans are for my case though. It's these fans, five 120mm, four 140mm. Just some blue LED cheap Apevia's. Two more 120mm's on the way to have a push/pull on both evo's. Just going to use the two stock fans for my ladies push/pull. Working on all of her stuff at the moment, I'll post a few pics when I get started on mine, got her a UPS and a little stand and all that jazz so it'll be a bit.


----------



## dminzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandonspeed2006*
> 
> I built a computer for me and my significant other is why there are two of them, forgot to move one of them out of the picture! All of the fans are for my case though. It's these fans, five 120mm, four 140mm. Just some blue LED cheap Apevia's. Two more 120mm's on the way to have a push/pull on both evo's. Just going to use the two stock fans for my ladies push/pull. Working on all of her stuff at the moment, I'll post a few pics when I get started on mine, got her a UPS and a little stand and all that jazz so it'll be a bit.


Thats awesome post pics as you go


----------



## i5insky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandonspeed2006*
> 
> Haha, it'll actually only be 9! 2 top, 2 side, 4 front, 1 back.
> 
> Edit: SPEAKING OF FANS...this just arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have to install them all...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


ooooooooooooo
preeeeettttttyyyyy lol


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandonspeed2006*
> 
> Haha, it'll actually only be 9! 2 top, 2 side, 4 front, 1 back.
> 
> Edit: SPEAKING OF FANS...this just arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have to install them all...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


WoW...Overnight? that was some fast shipping!
I know Newegg ships most of their stock from TN but usually takes at least 2-3 days to reach me


----------



## Buehlar

Me gots all dem purdy stuckers stucked on.











Not sure I like how these on the front. Whats you guys think? Leave em or take em off?



These are actually very thin metal stickers and if you flex them too much when applying they can break if not careful.
Notice the top-right corner of the window pane...it broke!








My fault but me still thinks they're purdy durn sexy













Spoiler: MOAR Puter Stucker Porn!


----------



## RichiRichX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Me gots all dem purdy stuckers stucked on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure I like how these on the front. Whats you guys think? Leave em or take em off?
> 
> 
> 
> These are actually very thin metal stickers and if you flex them too much when applying they can break if not careful.
> Notice the top-right corner of the window pane...it broke!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fault but me still thinks they're purdy durn sexy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MOAR Puter Stucker Porn!


Well, well! Very nice!


----------



## dminzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Me gots all dem purdy stuckers stucked on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure I like how these on the front. Whats you guys think? Leave em or take em off?
> 
> 
> 
> These are actually very thin metal stickers and if you flex them too much when applying they can break if not careful.
> Notice the top-right corner of the window pane...it broke!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fault but me still thinks they're purdy durn sexy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MOAR Puter Stucker Porn!


Can you tell me where you got those silver stickers or how you made them they look friggin epic


----------



## i5insky

So I just assumed I could get suggestions from some, happy to help, fellow c70 lovers


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









other than another MSI 660Ti OC/PE..... because I don't have the money for it right now

what would you do!?!?!?!?

im looking specifically for:
-case mods (i have a lot of tools)
-wire tricks
-lighting ideas

any input is appreciated...

I will take no hard feelings.. If you would prefer to tell me what you _don't_ like


----------



## Slaughtahouse

The metal ones are sick. Looks pretty unique.

The one that covers up the Corsair logo in front of the two 120mm fan is nice too.

The regular ones, meh. Not a fan of them,


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichiRichX*
> 
> Well, well! Very nice!


Thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> Can you tell me where you got those silver stickers or how you made them they look friggin epic


I only wish I could make those. I got them from modsticker.com They ship from Hong Kong. Ordered them the 31st and received them on 13th. Not too bad for international shipping.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> The metal ones are sick. Looks pretty unique.
> 
> The one that covers up the Corsair logo in front of the two 120mm fan is nice too.
> 
> The regular ones, meh. Not a fan of them,


Thanks, I don't much like the looks of the plain ones either. The metal ones make me








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i5insky*
> 
> So I just assumed I could get suggestions from some, happy to help, fellow c70 lovers
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other than another MSI 660Ti OC/PE..... because I don't have the money for it right now
> 
> what would you do!?!?!?!?
> 
> im looking specifically for:
> -case mods (i have a lot of tools)
> -wire tricks
> -lighting ideas
> 
> any input is appreciated...
> 
> I will take no hard feelings.. If you would prefer to tell me what you _don't_ like


I would do something a bit different with the cables as they're kind of all over the place and don't flow as well as they could.
Also make another Youtube vid with some different music that the lights will respond better to...that would be cool


----------



## Slaughtahouse

MMhhhh hm!









































































Might have to order a few when all is said and done.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i5insky*
> 
> So I just assumed I could get suggestions from some, happy to help, fellow c70 lovers
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other than another MSI 660Ti OC/PE..... because I don't have the money for it right now
> 
> what would you do!?!?!?!?
> 
> im looking specifically for:
> -case mods (i have a lot of tools)
> -wire tricks
> -lighting ideas
> 
> any input is appreciated...
> 
> I will take no hard feelings.. If you would prefer to tell me what you _don't_ like


even though the cables look nice you should route them better and hide what you can of them,
bundle them together with zip ties.
move all the lights so they can't be seen so only the light beams themselves are lighting up the case.
maybe get rid of those lights altogether and get the Bitfenix LED light strips, they come in different
colors and different lengths and can be connected together if need be.
and you can hide them anywhere in the case, and the adhesive on them is very good.


----------



## brandonspeed2006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Me gots all dem purdy stuckers stucked on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure I like how these on the front. Whats you guys think? Leave em or take em off?
> 
> These are actually very thin metal stickers and if you flex them too much when applying they can break if not careful.
> Notice the top-right corner of the window pane...it broke!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fault but me still thinks they're purdy durn sexy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MOAR Puter Stucker Porn!


The RoG sticker on the side window is my fav!







Got some of my blue LED fans in...played too much BF3 today, not enough fan installing. Hopefully tomorrow I can actually finish installing the other fans and get some cable management done. Then I have to decide where I want to put these 5 sensors...


----------



## Buehlar

Can't go wrong with blue LEDs in a white case...that thang is really gonna glow once you get the rest installed


----------



## dminzi

Whats better stock thermal paste on gpu or artic silver and whats better the corsair h100i thermal paste or artic silver 5


----------



## i5insky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> even though the cables look nice you should route them better and hide what you can of them,
> bundle them together with zip ties.
> move all the lights so they can't be seen so only the light beams themselves are lighting up the case.
> maybe get rid of those lights altogether and get the Bitfenix LED light strips, they come in different
> colors and different lengths and can be connected together if need be.
> and you can hide them anywhere in the case, and the adhesive on them is very good.


will post some pics after work... gonna hit up microcenter on my way home and pick up some zip ties, and some other mounting, and case accessories

gonna try to keep as much sleeving visible as possible, but I am going to try and get all the wires flowing in the same direction, as well as re run the PCI-E cables to the video card through the back panel.. also going to electrical tape the white wires going to each CCFL, really hate the white... any other ideas for changes/mods are appreciated


----------



## RomeoKilo

Teaser...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://s184.photobucket.com/user/sexyxr/media/DSC01987_zps022213ce.jpg.html


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Oh my dayum


----------



## badogski29

Can you fit an ex360 rad at the top?


----------



## randomdude4321

Hey guys. Got my C70. I didnt bother much with cable management as i have a matx motherboard and my PSU cables are rather short (replacing that here in a week or so). Replacing PSU and GPU now, motherboard, CPU, and ram next summer












Ignore the temp sensors suspended in mid air i gave up, ill use electrical tape later on.
The LEDs are the white sleeved NZXT LED kit (2 meters). if anyone was curious it was pretty much the perfect length to go all the way around the inside of the case next to the panel.
While im here, i have a small problem. I have 5 120mm fans. One back, one top, (exhaust) and one bottom, 2 front (panel, not HDD bay) (intake). However the front fans dont seem to be moving alot of air past the HDD bay. Do i need to worry too much? I cant really add any more fans (all 5 on the sentry, i guess i could add ONE more to the one header on my mobo)

Anyway, im pleased with the case. Although i almost had a heart attack trying to remove the standoffs and rearrange them. Those things are screwed the heck in there. I had to pull out my powerdrill, tighten it around the standoffs, then reverse screw them out. Last thing im doing for now is getting a clear window at some point, although when i finally got my case, sebars window wasent on ebay anymore









Also the load temps of my CPU and GPU are only 3-4 degress cooler than with 2 very very bad slow fans...is that normal? my GPU is on the verge of death (i broke a screw applying better thermal paste) but i was hoping the cooling would get it down from 72ish playing games to 62ish, and its more like 68ish most of the time. I guess only so much can be done.

But yea, i love this case. Nicer than any case thats ever been in my house.


----------



## brandonspeed2006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomdude4321*
> 
> Hey guys. Got my C70. I didnt bother much with cable management as i have a matx motherboard and my PSU cables are rather short (replacing that here in a week or so). Replacing PSU and GPU now, motherboard, CPU, and ram next summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore the temp sensors suspended in mid air i gave up, ill use electrical tape later on.
> The LEDs are the white sleeved NZXT LED kit (2 meters). if anyone was curious it was pretty much the perfect length to go all the way around the inside of the case next to the panel.
> While im here, i have a small problem. I have 5 120mm fans. One back, one top, (exhaust) and one bottom, 2 front (panel, not HDD bay) (intake). However the front fans dont seem to be moving alot of air past the HDD bay. Do i need to worry too much? I cant really add any more fans (all 5 on the sentry, i guess i could add ONE more to the one header on my mobo)
> 
> Anyway, im pleased with the case. Although i almost had a heart attack trying to remove the standoffs and rearrange them. Those things are screwed the heck in there. I had to pull out my powerdrill, tighten it around the standoffs, then reverse screw them out. Last thing im doing for now is getting a clear window at some point, although when i finally got my case, sebars window wasent on ebay anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also the load temps of my CPU and GPU are only 3-4 degress cooler than with 2 very very bad slow fans...is that normal? my GPU is on the verge of death (i broke a screw applying better thermal paste) but i was hoping the cooling would get it down from 72ish playing games to 62ish, and its more like 68ish most of the time. I guess only so much can be done.
> 
> But yea, i love this case. Nicer than any case thats ever been in my house.


I haven't decided where I'm going to put my sensors at yet either. Had to remove my dust cover from the front because the lip on the end was getting hit by the two fans I mounted up front, I'll shave that off here shortly then sand it down real purdy then hopefully get some more fans in today if BF3 doesn't intervene again.


----------



## DizzlePro

I was hesitant on whether or not i would get this case, but just reading the last 10 pages & and seeing the modifications been made has finally sold this case to me.
now i just have to decide which colour im going to get


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> I was hesitant on whether or not i would get this case, but just reading the last 10 pages & and seeing the modifications been made has finally sold this case to me.
> now i just have to decide which colour im going to get


sometimes the color depends on your theme, if you have one.
black and red motherboards use a black case, light boards like blue use
a white case, if the board is all black a white case will help highlight it.
I have the military green case as I have a Sabertooth motherboard which is
the ASUS Tuff series as they say it meets military specs so they put military
green heatsinks on it, I also have the corsair military green M65 mouse to match.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> I was hesitant on whether or not i would get this case, but just reading the last 10 pages & and seeing the modifications been made has finally sold this case to me.
> now i just have to decide which colour im going to get


If you're gonna use those specs in your current sig build, I think it would look pretty awesome in white


----------



## brandonspeed2006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Can't go wrong with blue LEDs in a white case...that thang is really gonna glow once you get the rest installed


Here are the updated pics, took longer thahan expected because I had to put just one fan on the side window because the top one was hitting the CM Hyper 212 Evo of course and then to make use of the extra fan I now had on hand I had to take the dust covers out of the bottom of the case and get some snips and a chainsaw file and make my own mounting holes on the bottom of the case. I couldn't use the holes they have already there because of my PSU, so I just made my own. Only thing I haven't done now is put the sensors in place and honestly might not, none of these fans are PWM because I'm not planning on doing anything crazy with my system. The only PWM fan I have running now is the one that came with the 212 Evo, have it and one of the blue LED fans on it now. The first picture is the bottom mounted fan I made my own mounting points for through the side window. Overall I'm satisfied with this look, for now!


----------



## i5insky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> I was hesitant on whether or not i would get this case, but just reading the last 10 pages & and seeing the modifications been made has finally sold this case to me.
> now i just have to decide which colour im going to get


very glad to have been apart of the last 10 pages of mods









welcome to the club!

and I also would recommend white... ^if your using parts from sig build (like Buehlar) said


----------



## i5insky

so... I did a little more modding, and moved some wiring around... please tell me what you think

also more suggestions are appreciated as this modding has become a habit

heres what it looked like before I did any wire consollidation and when i was all about the fans



heres what im starting with


cut one corner off of this old monitor casing


heres what it used to look like... the old wiring set up, as well as the old cover for the CCFL inverters (which is the bottom HDD plastic mount)...


glass mod for those who havent seen





here's what it looks like now with the new cover.. which not only covers the inverters, but covers some of the wiring too... also re did a LOT of wiring... had to run different routes on almost everything to get it looking tigher


the overall effect


----------



## Slaughtahouse

*Clears throat*

780 has been painted


----------



## i5insky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> *Clears throat*
> 
> 780 has been painted


............................pictures?!?


----------



## i5insky

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandonspeed2006*
> 
> Here are the updated pics, took longer thahan expected because I had to put just one fan on the side window because the top one was hitting the CM Hyper 212 Evo of course and then to make use of the extra fan I now had on hand I had to take the dust covers out of the bottom of the case and get some snips and a chainsaw file and make my own mounting holes on the bottom of the case. I couldn't use the holes they have already there because of my PSU, so I just made my own. Only thing I haven't done now is put the sensors in place and honestly might not, none of these fans are PWM because I'm not planning on doing anything crazy with my system. The only PWM fan I have running now is the one that came with the 212 Evo, have it and one of the blue LED fans on it now. The first picture is the bottom mounted fan I made my own mounting points for through the side window. Overall I'm satisfied with this look, for now!






nice going... looks great, super bright!!


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## RichiRichX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


THIS ^

Awesome









p.s. what kind of paints did you use? Very clean job!


----------



## i5insky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


ummmmm.... why do something so incredibly amazingly awesome?

very jealous


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Um...

Not sure of the brand, I can check later. But it was from a "Camouflage" line. Black and Sage. Couldnt get a true olive drab but it was close enough. I like the contrast. And thanks guys









I also lapped the heatsink if you can tell. All dat copper


----------



## i5insky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Um...
> 
> Not sure of the brand, I can check later. But it was from a "Camouflage" line. Black and Sage. Couldnt get a true olive drab but it was close enough. I like the contrast. And thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also lapped the heatsink if you can tell. All dat copper


ooo shiny


----------



## i5insky

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i5insky*
> 
> so... I did a little more modding, and moved some wiring around... please tell me what you think
> 
> also more suggestions are appreciated as this modding has become a habit
> 
> heres what it looked like before I did any wire consollidation and when i was all about the fans
> 
> 
> 
> heres what im starting with
> 
> 
> cut one corner off of this old monitor casing
> 
> 
> heres what it used to look like... the old wiring set up, as well as the old cover for the CCFL inverters (which is the bottom HDD plastic mount)...
> 
> 
> glass mod for those who havent seen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's what it looks like now with the new cover.. which not only covers the inverters, but covers some of the wiring too... also re did a LOT of wiring... had to run different routes on almost everything to get it looking tigher
> 
> 
> the overall effect






any recommendations for my box?

I promise i'll stop spamming the illustrious c70 page


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i5insky*
> 
> 
> any recommendations for my box?
> 
> I promise i'll stop spamming the illustrious c70 page


looks much better.
but the lights still have to go bye bye, you need nice led strips.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandonspeed2006*
> 
> Here are the updated pics, took longer thahan expected because I had to put just one fan on the side window because the top one was hitting the CM Hyper 212 Evo of course and then to make use of the extra fan I now had on hand I had to take the dust covers out of the bottom of the case and get some snips and a chainsaw file and make my own mounting holes on the bottom of the case. I couldn't use the holes they have already there because of my PSU, so I just made my own. Only thing I haven't done now is put the sensors in place and honestly might not, none of these fans are PWM because I'm not planning on doing anything crazy with my system. The only PWM fan I have running now is the one that came with the 212 Evo, have it and one of the blue LED fans on it now. The first picture is the bottom mounted fan I made my own mounting points for through the side window. Overall I'm satisfied with this look, for now!


I knew once you were done installing all dem LED fans that thang was gonna glow like a neutron star gone supernova!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Um...
> 
> Not sure of the brand, I can check later. But it was from a "Camouflage" line. Black and Sage. Couldnt get a true olive drab but it was close enough. I like the contrast. And thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also lapped the heatsink if you can tell. All dat copper


I thought you wanted it black or white? But oowww the green really rocks!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i5insky*
> 
> 
> any recommendations for my box?
> 
> I promise i'll stop spamming the illustrious c70 page


Cables looking a lot better








Now I recommend that you go custom watercooled, throw the GPU in the mix and have it drink some UV dye!


----------



## i5insky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> looks much better.
> but the lights still have to go bye bye, you need nice led strips.


I like the CCFL's... I listen to music a lot with my set up and I really enjoy the light show


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i5insky*
> 
> I like the CCFL's... I listen to music a lot with my set up and I really enjoy the light show


I like em too


----------



## i5insky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Cables looking a lot better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I recommend that you go custom water-cooled, throw the GPU in the mix and have it drink some UV dye!


man, i've really been looking forward to a custom loop.. but that means I have to consciously make the decision for this to be my 1 and only max/uber/beast build... this was my first, and to date is my only currently owned.. I would prefer to go SLI with another PE/OC MSI before the custom loop ensues...

But all things considered..with a mini itx build down the road, I can dump everything into this, and make it my behemoth


----------



## brandonspeed2006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> I like em too


I don't have much experience with CCFL's, does the sound have to be in-line, or can it be actual ambient sound from someone talking, music, etc. I'm almost always wearing my Astros so I'm curious if it'd work playing through those also.


----------



## i5insky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> I like em too


thanks I appreciate it


----------



## i5insky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandonspeed2006*
> 
> I don't have much experience with CCFL's, does the sound have to be in-line, or can it be actual ambient sound from someone talking, music, etc. I'm almost always wearing my Astros so I'm curious if it'd work playing through those also.


Mine operate off of ambient sound... I am not sure, but I would imagine there is a way to run an in-line audio into the inverter somehow

but would definitely have to be off of the Astros on some speakers (at least thats as far as my setup goes)

I just re read the post.... not sure which way your wanting it to work.. but... If you want them to be off ambient sound.. then YES!!! thats how they work


----------



## Slaughtahouse

@Buehlar

I was tossing up the idea, but I thought it would make more sense to try and match the case and mobo with the green accent. Also wish I could find a better match but it's as close as I could get.

Looks sweet with white led's on it. Kinda hard to take a picture in the darkness. No flash makes the picture all muddy. Flash makes it super reflective and bright. Oh well. All I know is, it looks sweet in person.



If I get some time this weekend, maybe I can do one with natural lighting.

Also need to order that back plate. That will sweeten the deal


----------



## Buehlar

I'm with ya on that, same problem, my pics never do look as good as in person. I'd take it outside for pics but hard to do in a wheelchair and I had to build it so freaking heavy! lol
Still looks awesome even if it don't quite match. I actually like that color better than the case itself . Draws your attention immediately, makes ya just wanna stare at it for a while









Looks like it matches the heatsinks on the MB perfectly


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Yea matches the heat sinks up top nicely


----------



## gdubc

Nice job, slaughta. I really like it.


----------



## voozers

Is anyone here running SLI and in particular 780s SLI? My temps seem a bit high and I'm concerned that its the case. My top GPU is 85C with the bottom around 72C. I'm using ACX coolers so the side exhaust helps a lot.

I have 9 case fans 4 intake in front, 1 intake bottom, 2 exhaust top, 1 exhaust rear, and one exhaust side. My Noctua CPU cooler is too big for 2 exhausts on the side. All of my fans besides one is 1200 RPM with 40 CFM. The one fan that is different goes up to 2000 RPM with 70 CFM. I think that it may because my fans are too slow....but any other suggestions?

I also took out the dust filters to allow more pressure for the intakes.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voozers*
> 
> Is anyone here running SLI and in particular 780s SLI? My temps seem a bit high and I'm concerned that its the case. My top GPU is 85C with the bottom around 72C. I'm using ACX coolers so the side exhaust helps a lot.
> 
> I have 9 case fans 4 intake in front, 1 intake bottom, 2 exhaust top, 1 exhaust rear, and one exhaust side. My Noctua CPU cooler is too big for 2 exhausts on the side. All of my fans besides one is 1200 RPM with 40 CFM. The one fan that is different goes up to 2000 RPM with 70 CFM. I think that it may because my fans are too slow....but any other suggestions?
> 
> I also took out the dust filters to allow more pressure for the intakes.


I think better change the fan on the side panel to work as intake instead.


----------



## voozers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I think better change the fan on the side panel to work as intake instead.


Yea I was just about to try that I'll let you know if it helps.


----------



## voozers

Eh 2C lower, not much. Still too hot.


----------



## badogski29

Guys. what is the best 360 rad to be placed at the top? Will ex360 be fine?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voozers*
> 
> Eh 2C lower, not much. Still too hot.


May I know what is the "correct" temperature you should see with ACX cooler? 40CFM kinda low IMO. Probably change them to 50 or higher CFM fans (15XX - 16XX RPM).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badogski29*
> 
> Guys. what is the best 360 rad to be placed at the top? Will ex360 be fine?


EX360 should be fine. For more information, go to first post.

BTW, welcome to the club!


----------



## badogski29

Quote:


> EX360 should be fine. For more information, go to first post.
> 
> BTW, welcome to the club! thumb.gif


thanks bro, also one more question, is it easy to fit the rx240 at the bottom? Im using ax760? any issue that might happen?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badogski29*
> 
> thanks bro, also one more question, is it easy to fit the rx240 at the bottom? Im using ax760? any issue that might happen?


You should be able to fit the RX240 radiator without any problem. AX760 is 160mm long, so it's good.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voozers*
> 
> Is anyone here running SLI and in particular 780s SLI? My temps seem a bit high and I'm concerned that its the case. My top GPU is 85C with the bottom around 72C. I'm using ACX coolers so the side exhaust helps a lot.
> 
> I have 9 case fans 4 intake in front, 1 intake bottom, 2 exhaust top, 1 exhaust rear, and one exhaust side. My Noctua CPU cooler is too big for 2 exhausts on the side. All of my fans besides one is 1200 RPM with 40 CFM. The one fan that is different goes up to 2000 RPM with 70 CFM. I think that it may because my fans are too slow....but any other suggestions?
> 
> I also took out the dust filters to allow more pressure for the intakes.


can you post a pic of the case inside? that's way to hot for 2 780's.
I had 2 GTX 580's and the top card only got to 71c and bottom 68c, full load
folding. now I have a single GTX 680 and a GTX 580 for PhysX.
but yours are to hot, are both hdd cages in your case? they pretty much stop the intake fans from working
I removed the top cage on mine, oh also I never had side fans either as I replaced
the window with a solid one, and mine still were cool.


----------



## i5insky

100% white c70?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



considering taking everything out of the case, and losing all the black accents.. and painting everything 100% matte white...

mobo mount plate: white
HDD bays: white
rear of the case: white
front: white

inside and out

all white, I can buy some paint today and work tonight on it....

with my PSU/GPU/mobo being black... (GPU is technically 'root beer' colored board, but...)

I'm thinking this will make the UV lighting pop more, and when I do the custom loop set up.. think the overall look.. green UV dye liquid/green uv sensitive sleeving... with the all white case would really look BA


----------



## dminzi

Hey guys i was wondering if there where any advantages to having my h100i doin intake on the front as opposed to blowing out on top


----------



## i5insky

Mine (H80i) is running intake on the top... is that not OK?

my temps are low.. like mid 20's idle.. 70's 80's when running prime95 or any type of burn tests on 4.75Ghz overclock

theoretical airflow


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



single exhaust


----------



## dminzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i5insky*
> 
> Mine (H80i) is running intake on the top... is that not OK?
> 
> my temps are low.. like mid 20's idle.. 70's 80's when running prime95 or any type of burn tests on 4.75Ghz overclock
> 
> theoretical airflow
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> single exhaust


What prossecor are you using?


----------



## voozers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> can you post a pic of the case inside? that's way to hot for 2 780's.
> I had 2 GTX 580's and the top card only got to 71c and bottom 68c, full load
> folding. now I have a single GTX 680 and a GTX 580 for PhysX.
> but yours are to hot, are both hdd cages in your case? they pretty much stop the intake fans from working
> I removed the top cage on mine, oh also I never had side fans either as I replaced
> the window with a solid one, and mine still were cool.


I removed the top cage to help airflow. I still have one side fan towards the bottom blowing in. It's rated at 70 CFM with 2000RPM. Temperatures were around 82-83C during Far Cry 3 for the top GPU. Bottom is 72C. I don't think removing the cage removed temperatures much. Again all my other fans are rated at 1200 RPM with 40 CFM so I may have to change those out for more 70 CFM fans.

Do you think it could be the intake fan at the bottom forcing heat to be trapped in one spot? The ACX does dump heat into the case.



EDIT: Wow the image uploaded upside down....


----------



## i5insky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> What prossecor are you using?


i5 3570k


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voozers*
> 
> I removed the top cage to help airflow. I still have one side fan towards the bottom blowing in. It's rated at 70 CFM with 2000RPM. Temperatures were around 82-83C during Far Cry 3 for the top GPU. Bottom is 72C. I don't think removing the cage removed temperatures much. Again all my other fans are rated at 1200 RPM with 40 CFM so I may have to change those out for more 70 CFM fans.
> 
> Do you think it could be the intake fan at the bottom forcing heat to be trapped in one spot? The ACX does dump heat into the case.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Wow the image uploaded upside down....


I don't use a bottom fan as I was told it will push the air from the front fans up to the top of the case before it can reach the graphics cards.
and I only have 2 front fans behind the front cover and the lower front fan is just cooling my 4 hard drives, so really I only have 1 fresh air intake and then 3 exhaust,
also I use all Noctua fans and the fronts are static pressure fans due to the filter. if you have more intake fans than exhaust all the air coming in gets hot and then can't get out of the case fast enough, so it's best to have more exhaust fans then intake. also make sure all wires are neat and out of the way of airflow.


----------



## voozers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I don't use a bottom fan as I was told it will push the air from the front fans up to the top of the case before it can reach the graphics cards.
> and I only have 2 front fans behind the front cover and the lower front fan is just cooling my 4 hard drives, so really I only have 1 fresh air intake and then 3 exhaust,
> also I use all Noctua fans and the fronts are static pressure fans due to the filter. if you have more intake fans than exhaust all the air coming in gets hot and then can't get out of the case fast enough, so it's best to have more exhaust fans then intake. also make sure all wires are neat and out of the way of airflow.


I tried the side as exhaust and it wasn't as effective as making it an intake. I think the problem is the style of cooler I got, if I had known I would sli I should have gone reference since these coolers dump heat into the case.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voozers*
> 
> I tried the side as exhaust and it wasn't as effective as making it an intake. I think the problem is the style of cooler I got, if I had known I would sli I should have gone reference since these coolers dump heat into the case.


true, I always go for reference coolers on gpu's because the heat goes out the back of the case.
but now you have a reason to liquid cool those gpu's.


----------



## CannedBullets

Alright, so could you guys rate my cable management? I mean I made sure the cables weren't interfering with anything but overall how would you guys rate it? I know the case has plenty of room for cable management, but cable management has never been my strong suit.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, so could you guys rate my cable management? I mean I made sure the cables weren't interfering with anything but overall how would you guys rate it? I know the case has plenty of room for cable management, but cable management has never been my strong suit.


the 2 top fans on mine I ran the power cables out through where the cpu power cable comes in
that way you can't see mine. the rear fan I plugged into the fan header on my sabertooth board so that
way the power cable is hidden also, you have the same fan header right next to the fan by the heatsink. then move those wires that are peeking out from the back where your hdd cage was.
and us black zip ties.
other than that it looks good.


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> the 2 top fans on mine I ran the power cables out through where the cpu power cable comes in
> that way you can't see mine. the rear fan I plugged into the fan header on my sabertooth board so that
> way the power cable is hidden also, you have the same fan header right next to the fan by the heatsink. then move those wires that are peeking out from the back where your hdd cage was.
> and us black zip ties.
> other than that it looks good.


Yeah I connected the SATA power cable on the H100i to the same SATA power cable my disk drive was using so I wouldn't need to use another SATa power cable. I'll try moving those cables behind where the top HDD cage used to be when my case fans come in on Monday. Yeah I'm going to mount two more case fans on the window panel.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> Yeah I connected the SATA power cable on the H100i to the same SATA power cable my disk drive was using so I wouldn't need to use another SATa power cable. I'll try moving those cables behind where hte top HDD cage used to be when my case fans come in on Monday. Yeah I'm going to mount two more case fans on the window panel.


that's one reason I don't care for the H100i is needing a sata power cable, the H110 fits in the C70 and doesn't need a sata power cable
nor does it have the software, but the lights on the pump on H100i are nice.. how is your link software working anyway? I see people on corsair forums having fits with it.


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> that's one reason I don't care for the H100i is needing a sata power cable, the H110 fits in the C70 and doesn't need a sata power cable
> nor does it have the software, but the lights on the pump on H100i are nice.. how is your link software working anyway? I see people on corsair forums having fits with it.


Its working fine right now but CorsairLink can be tricky.

EDIT: I just moved the wires peeking out from behind where the top HDD cage used to be. I secured them with zip ties and they're out of the way. Good thing the side panel is indented to give room for cables.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> Its working fine right now but CorsairLink can be tricky.
> 
> EDIT: I just moved the wires peeking out from behind where the top HDD cage used to be. I secured them with zip ties and they're out of the way. Good thing the side panel is indented to give room for cables.


yes I must admit I kinda had a hard time with cables behind the motherboard tray, but I have had harder times with other cases.


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> yes I must admit I kinda had a hard time with cables behind the motherboard tray, but I have had harder times with other cases.


Yeah the C70 was a breeze to work with for the cables behind the motherboard tray, but on the Corsair 200R and Zalman Z9 they're annoying to deal with. Then again both of them were budget cases.


----------



## meryqat

here i am !
new awesome CASE !


----------



## i5insky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meryqat*
> 
> here i am !
> new awesome CASE !


welcome to the club


----------



## Buehlar

Does anyone have one of these remotes and know how to program the DIY buttons?


It came with instructions but can't seem to find them.
It has some presets like the fade to and jump between all colors but I want to add to and omit certain colors.

I made a little clip of the preset jump effect


----------



## RichiRichX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Does anyone have one of these remotes and know how to program the DIY buttons?
> 
> 
> It came with instructions but can't seem to find them.
> It has some presets like the fade to and jump between all colors but I want to add to and omit certain colors.
> 
> I made a little clip of the preset jump effect


Ah! I see you got the same kit as me, but with a more advanced remote. I'm sorry I can't help out with the custom buttons but it looks great!









-Rich


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichiRichX*
> 
> Ah! I see you got the same kit as me, but with a more advanced remote. I'm sorry I can't help out with the custom buttons but it looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Rich


Yea..I had this thing installed for months and just got to really messing around with it but I'm a a loss on how to program it without the instructions.
Thanks, I like these a lot better than the NZXT hue. A bit more of a pain to install but well worth it in the end


----------



## Slaughtahouse

The way your tubes light up is sick!

Looks amazing. Especially on the sea foam and white presets.


----------



## gdubc

What led kit is that, Buehlar?


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> The way your tubes light up is sick!
> 
> Looks amazing. Especially on the sea foam and white presets.


Thanks, It has a fade effect too and the ability to control the speed and brightness.
I want to create my own colors and have it "breathe" between just the colors I like. But I can't figure out how to save my settings.









It also has a strobe effect but It'll just give me a headache








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> What led kit is that, Buehlar?


I got em off eBay. This is the kit I got.
RGB strip
You can buy them with or without a power adapter. I chose the one without adapter and just used my PSU to power it.


----------



## rocker22dallas

Hey, i've got this case, picked it because i wanted something that looked a little different and rugged and had handles on top. this case fit the bill, and i got the white one on sale for $70 on newegg!


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocker22dallas*
> 
> Hey, i've got this case, picked it because i wanted something that looked a little different and rugged and had handles on top. this case fit the bill, and i got the white one on sale for $70 on newegg!


If you wanted rugged... this thing is SOLID








Welcome to the club


----------



## randomdude4321

Wishing i got the white version now. oh well this case is still awesome!
I already have 2m of the white NZXT leds in there. What lighting can i do to the inside of my case to make it brighter and more interesting than just white without drowning it in blue or red? the leds are a good start just not bright as i hoped.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomdude4321*
> 
> Wishing i got the white version now. oh well this case is still awesome!
> I already have 2m of the white NZXT leds in there. What lighting can i do to the inside of my case to make it brighter and more interesting than just white without drowning it in blue or red? the leds are a good start just not bright as i hoped.


I have those, but my case is without paint right now.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomdude4321*
> 
> Wishing i got the white version now. oh well this case is still awesome!
> I already have 2m of the white NZXT leds in there. What lighting can i do to the inside of my case to make it brighter and more interesting than just white without drowning it in blue or red? the leds are a good start just not bright as i hoped.


Guys, I really can't recommend these RGB strips enough. You can achieve any color you wish.
The pictures just don't do them justice but they are truly amazing.







Spoiler: More Pics of lights with hardware installed....Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## randomdude4321

I keep seeing those in this thread and i keep wanting more and more to get them









Might have to do that, these NZXTs are awesome just not in enough quantity. Out of curiosity do you have a guess as to how many watts that amount of LEDs would draw? im getting a GTX 660 in the mail hopefully tuesday and im already going to be pushing this 450W PSU to its limits...
I know that LEDs arent exactly power hungry but i dont want to add any more power now than its going to be using


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I have those, but my case is without paint right now.


So you're still doing the candy apple red colour!?

Send some pics when you can


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> So you're still doing the candy apple red colour!?
> 
> Send some pics when you can


When I find a place to freaking do it... Right now also its deployed (ya boy 8gb/s network speeds!) I need to look around a bit more.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomdude4321*
> 
> I keep seeing those in this thread and i keep wanting more and more to get them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might have to do that, these NZXTs are awesome just not in enough quantity. Out of curiosity do you have a guess as to how many watts that amount of LEDs would draw? im getting a GTX 660 in the mail hopefully tuesday and im already going to be pushing this 450W PSU to its limits...
> I know that LEDs arent exactly power hungry but i dont want to add any more power now than its going to be using


I see your concern...very good question








Lets see...it states that for a 5 meter strip the max load current is 2 amps per color (I cleaned up my mess and happened to find the DIY programming instructions!)








So if
Amps = watts / volts
then the following must be true (I'm no expert so someone please correct me if I'm wrong)









2amps = 24watts / 12volts

Red = 24watts
Green = 24watts
Blue = 24watts

So with all 3 colors (RGB) illuminating it would be using 24watts x 3colors = 72watts total using the full 5 meter strip at full brightness









I used ~ 4 meters but I have a 850w PSU so I wasn't too worried about having enough overhead.
Hope this helps


----------



## randomdude4321

Ah. I think ill have to wait off on those until i get a better PSU







i guess id only be using about 2 and a half meters, but i just want to be careful. maybe for now i can just throw in 2 4" inch cathodes somewhere.

I think my disappointment comes from my case simply being too empty. ill just have to replace everything except my GPU at some point, get a full ATX mobo, maybe a water cooling loop. Right now it doesnt look high tech, it looks like a bunch of wires and some boring equipment.

Anyway, i think the last things in the coming weeks are some small cathodes, a clear window from sebar on ebay, and some better cable management. a puke colored matx motherboard only leaves me with so many opportunities anyway









Thanks for the suggestions and help Buehlar


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomdude4321*
> 
> Ah. I think ill have to wait off on those until i get a better PSU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i guess id only be using about 2 and a half meters, but i just want to be careful. maybe for now i can just throw in 2 4" inch cathodes somewhere.
> 
> I think my disappointment comes from my case simply being too empty. ill just have to replace everything except my GPU at some point, get a full ATX mobo, maybe a water cooling loop. Right now it doesnt look high tech, it looks like a bunch of wires and some boring equipment.
> 
> Anyway, i think the last things in the coming weeks are some small cathodes, a clear window from sebar on ebay, and some better cable management. a puke colored matx motherboard only leaves me with so many opportunities anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions and help Buehlar


No problem...post some pics when you get sorted


----------



## RichiRichX

Nice pics there Buehlar - very happy for you









You got a 5m cable - longer than mine as well, very neat how you taped them around the WC fans.







Did you also have to tape around the rear exhaust fan, as I did?

Anyway I found the LED's sticky side to be very weak. I ended up using sticky tacks. Did the job









I was thinking of getting some more LEDs for under my desk







I just got my studio monitors and had to put the C70 under the desk for now, but I've got to find a way to raise it again somehow. Need to add some foam as well here and there.

Note: These speakers are... absolute killers (Yamaha HS8). Literally HD to your ears !



-Rich


----------



## gdubc

So I broke down and ordered that strip. 20 bucks is pretty cheap. I have the hue in my kids c70 and one in a box for my hopefully soon to be built midi r2, but this one looks too cool to pass up. No slot being used is a big plus and the length at 5m is more than double the hue. Thanks for the link, Buehlar! (+rep cuz I know how!)
Now if I can keep my kid from taking it, it will go in the midi r2 which only has two slots to work with.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichiRichX*
> 
> Nice pics there Buehlar - very happy for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got a 5m cable - longer than mine as well, very neat how you taped them around the WC fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you also have to tape around the rear exhaust fan, as I did?
> 
> Anyway I found the LED's sticky side to be very weak. I ended up using sticky tacks. Did the job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of getting some more LEDs for under my desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got my studio monitors and had to put the C70 under the desk for now, but I've got to find a way to raise it again somehow. Need to add some foam as well here and there.
> 
> Note: These speakers are... absolute killers (Yamaha HS8). Literally HD to your ears !
> 
> 
> 
> -Rich


Thanks, and WOW that's quite the setup you've got there!










I was thinking about doing the same thing with under my (future) desk







Yep, the sticky backing wasn't so...umm sticky...I just used a dab of super glue here and there.
Actually, I didn't go around my rear RAD and fan at all. It stops right beneath it and I used one of these to extend a piece for my top and bottom GPU lights.
I used the T at the power module to separate the lights along the back panel from the ones along the front panel







Spoiler: Click for GPU light mod - Warning: Spoiler!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> So I broke down and ordered that strip. 20 bucks is pretty cheap. I have the hue in my kids c70 and one in a box for my hopefully soon to be built midi r2, but this one looks too cool to pass up. No slot being used is a big plus and the length at 5m is more than double the hue. Thanks for the link, Buehlar! (+rep cuz I know how!)
> Now if I can keep my kid from taking it, it will go in the midi r2 which only has two slots to work with.


I dont think you'll be disappointed


----------



## RichiRichX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Thanks, and WOW that's quite the setup you've got there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking about doing the same thing with under my (future) desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, the sticky backing wasn't so...umm sticky...I just used a dab of super glue here and there.
> Actually, I didn't go around my rear RAD and fan at all. It stops right beneath it and I used one of these to extend a piece for my top and bottom GPU lights.
> I used the T at the power module to separate the lights along the back panel from the ones along the front panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click for GPU light mod - Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think you'll be disappointed


Thanks!







I must say, I'm really impressed - you even sleeved the LED cable?







Great job there. I could definitely use one of those "T" splitters next time round (helps avoid a lot of twisting).

Did you use just any super glue? At first I tried using some double sided tape (to no avail). Afterwards the LEDs didn't light up, but I wasn't sure if the tape had magically shortened or impaired the circuit, or if it was just my pressing too hard. Thankfully the lights just worked afterwards.

Lights around the GPU look great ^^ Frankly, my whole case could use some more of them - my kit was just under 2m long I think.

-Rich


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichiRichX*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say, I'm really impressed - you even sleeved the LED cable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great job there. I could definitely use one of those "T" splitters next time round (helps avoid a lot of twisting).
> 
> Did you use just any super glue? At first I tried using some double sided tape (to no avail). Afterwards the LEDs didn't light up, but I wasn't sure if the tape had magically shortened or impaired the circuit, or if it was just my pressing too hard. Thankfully the lights just worked afterwards.
> 
> Lights around the GPU look great ^^ Frankly, my whole case could use some more of them - my kit was just under 2m long I think.
> 
> -Rich


Thanks...Yep I gotta sleeve dem naked cables.








Just any ole quick dry super glue should do the trick







Watch when you press on the strip that the back copper area of the strip doesn't get cut into by any sharp edges, such as rivets, on the case. Also when bending and twisting try not to crease as it may break the copper traces.


----------



## CannedBullets

Yeah I just got my two Noctua NF-S12A PWMs and I finished mounting them onto my window panel. It makes slightly more noise but its very tolerable and I have improved cooling to the VRM heatsink and GPU.


----------



## i5insky

If anyone has done any modding to their front panel..... I'm looking for some ideas... Any build logs or pictures would be helpful


----------



## Slaughtahouse

I did some to mine, just so I could install my Hue without having to use the default drive bay thing. But it was a specific instance. Not much else to do.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i5insky*
> 
> If anyone has done any modding to their front panel..... I'm looking for some ideas... Any build logs or pictures would be helpful


Check out joostflux's build log for some full front panel modding








C70 Master Mavis


----------



## Slaughtahouse

That was a good build log. Just went through it now. Inspires me to do some REAL modding, but alas, i'm taking a break lol


----------



## Nexo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> That was a good build log. Just went through it now. Inspires me to do some REAL modding, but alas, i'm taking a break lol


That build did look awesome.


----------



## Nexo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> That was a good build log. Just went through it now. Inspires me to do some REAL modding, but alas, i'm taking a break lol


That build did look awesome. Double post.


----------



## Nexo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> That was a good build log. Just went through it now. Inspires me to do some REAL modding, but alas, i'm taking a break lol


That build did look awesome.


----------



## joostflux

Cheers all









I'm going to try and put the finishing touches on it this weekend and then hopefully if all goes well I should have some _final_ pics soon-ish.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Gonna be updating my build log soon. However people looking for case mods would be in the wrong place.







(For those of you waiting on paint)


----------



## Gethox

Here is my Corsair C70 MOD So far. Water Cooling coming soon.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gethox*
> 
> Here is my Corsair C70 MOD So far. Water Cooling coming soon.


Oohhhh sweet!!!








How did you do that??? I got to have it








+Rep


----------



## Slaughtahouse

That...

is...

preverbal rape

I love it


----------



## i5insky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Check out joostflux's build log for some full front panel modding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C70 Master Mavis


need to do some serious thinking... keep you guy's in the proverbial loop









a few small things for the time being


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Space ship power button addition.. ready for take-off!! (JB-weld for any curious modders)



temporarily taped up some of the white wiring with good 'ol electrical tape, just until I decide on a definite theme, may change lighting/wire sleeving colors..


----------



## Fanboy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gethox*
> 
> Here is my Corsair C70 MOD So far. Water Cooling coming soon.


That side panel...

O_O


----------



## i5insky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fanboy88*
> 
> That side panel...
> 
> O_O


I know... desperately trying to figure out how its done... full acrylic side panel... must have


----------



## Buehlar

@Gethox...
Come on man...share your secret


----------



## RichiRichX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> @Gethox...
> Come on man...share your secret


I second this.. give it to us... *mad zombie voice* lol

Btw guys - thought I'd share this.

The official case they're using for Battlefield 4 at Gamescom this year is the Corsair c70. (What else?)


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichiRichX*
> 
> The official case they're using for Battlefield 4 at Gamescom this year is the Corsair c70. (What else?)


That's Awesome! RESPECT








The best LAN party case available IMO, a sturdy all metal frame with handles...it's built like a tank and ready to be carried into battle


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Good case but lets not all stoke the ego's here. It's got some faults. The mesh area's are pretty weak, the side panel bends due to the size of the window. Stock window is hideous. My paint has started to chip from the big metal flaps always opening and closing. Handles feel week too. Not like there gonna fall off anytime soon but still, thicker handles would of been a plus. Finally, this is just nit picking, but too much honey comb for me. I'd prefer round mesh.


----------



## Buehlar

Like I said, it was just my opinion








All the aesthetics aside, I can't think of a more rugged solid and easily portable gaming case in its class that's out there right now. Hardly any plastics is what I love most. This thing can take a lickin and keep tickin where most others wont.


----------



## Nexo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gethox*
> 
> Here is my Corsair C70 MOD So far. Water Cooling coming soon.


Dang man, that is a really nice mod.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Like I said, it was just my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the aesthetics aside, I can't think of a more rugged solid and easily portable gaming case in its class that's out there right now. Hardly any plastics is what I love most. This thing can take a lickin and keep tickin where most others wont.


Yea I know it was just an opinion, but so was mine. I also love the lack of plastics. The things I listed would make this game go from great, to perfection.


----------



## Gethox

Sup guys. He is right the window bends a bit but not that much to break, the holder are thicker so believe me it will hold it and its not because the size of the window its because of the hinge that holds the door that makes that. I put high preassure on the door to try it and believe me it works lol


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gethox*
> 
> Sup guys. He is right the window bends a bit but not that much to break, the holder are thicker so believe me it will hold it and its not because the size of the window its because of the hinge that holds the door that makes that. I put high preassure on the door to try it and believe me it works lol


Welcome to the club!
Care to share any details on how you made the full window mod possible?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RichiRichX*
> 
> The official case they're using for Battlefield 4 at Gamescom this year is the Corsair c70. (What else?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's Awesome! RESPECT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best LAN party case available IMO, a sturdy all metal frame with handles...it's built like a tank and ready to be carried into battle
Click to expand...




















Mine so far still look like new. Dropped the side panel a couple of times already. I have 8mm thickness Acrylic window installed, so it's heavy. Bend a bit at the lower right corner. I straighten it back of course. Paint doesn't chip or scratch so far.


----------



## RichiRichX

Yea I mean the case is very good of course.

I scratched a bit of paint on the bottom of the side panel (stupid chair) but it's stil looking good in general.

Only thing that bugs me are the white spots from closing the latches. But hey, you can't have everything in life lol. I'm alright with paints, so I might go over those imperfections soon.

I also have a really, über cool mod planned for the C70... Can't wait to get it going


----------



## i5insky

gethox... mod details... now please... we're all dying here waiting to find out how we get a full acrylic side panel

btw everyone... over the next few months I will be doing my custom loop set up... I am going to be buying a new C70 and modding it extensively before moving anything in...


----------



## DizzlePro

im getting this case in white next week, is there anything that i need to know?


----------



## randomdude4321

Yea, if you need to move standoffs around, make sure you have a wrench.








Make sure you have a decent amount of ties, the case doesnt come with a huge amount., if you plan on doing anything but the official spots for ties on the back
If you are putting fans in the front front panel, the hard drive bays will be remarkably cool but at the same time not much of that air seems to flow into the case itself...(while i mention it, does anyone else have that problem?)

And I must see how that full panel acrylic mod was done. Its fantastic.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i5insky*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> gethox... mod details... now please... we're all dying here waiting to find out how we get a full acrylic side panel
> 
> 
> 
> btw everyone... over the next few months *I will be doing my custom loop set up*... I am going to be buying a new C70 and modding it extensively before moving anything in...


Welcome to the dark & wet side!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomdude4321*
> 
> Yea, if you need to move standoffs around, make sure you have a wrench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you have a decent amount of ties, the case doesnt come with a huge amount., if you plan on doing anything but the official spots for ties on the back
> If you are putting fans in the front front panel, the hard drive bays will be remarkably cool but at the same time not much of that air seems to flow into the case itself...(while i mention it, does anyone else have that problem?)
> 
> And I must see how that full panel acrylic mod was done. Its fantastic.


Do you have another fan on the HDD cage? This will improved air flow there.


----------



## randomdude4321

Thats probably what i should do. I guess ill just plug a fan into the mobo header itself, as my fan controller is full now.


----------



## i5insky

ty kizwan...

quick query for your input

should I go the arduous route and do a GPU block/mofset block setup on the 660ti I have (which I have already overclocked to its limit.. at least this specific 660ti on air FROZR)



or...

should I invest in a higher end card i.e. 770 lightning... and get a full coverage waterblock??

the only issue being, I would have to hold off on SLI for a while... if I stick with the 660ti I could afford to get another


----------



## i5insky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomdude4321*
> 
> Thats probably what i should do. I guess ill just plug a fan into the mobo header itself, as my fan controller is full now.


you can buy a set of fan splitters... and add more to the controller that way


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Calling my painting guy tomorrow!


----------



## i5insky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Calling my painting guy tomorrow!


alway's good news


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i5insky*
> 
> ty kizwan...
> 
> quick query for your input
> 
> should I go the arduous route and do a GPU block/mofset block setup on the 660ti I have (which I have already overclocked to its limit.. at least this specific 660ti on air FROZR)
> 
> 
> 
> or...
> 
> should I invest in a higher end card i.e. 770 lightning... and get a full coverage waterblock??
> 
> the only issue being, I would have to hold off on SLI for a while... if I stick with the 660ti I could afford to get another


I read in overall gaming performance, GTX 660 Ti SLI are massively better than the GTX 770. If sticking to current setup plus custom water cooling you're going to setup in next few months will allow you to get another GTX 660 Ti, I say go for it. Universal GPU block does not inferior than full water block. They perform very good too. The only downside is that you still need air flow for VRMs cooling.


----------



## i5insky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I read in overall gaming performance, GTX 660 Ti SLI are massively better than the GTX 770. If sticking to current setup plus custom water cooling you're going to setup in next few months will allow you to get another GTX 660 Ti, I say go for it. Universal GPU block does not inferior than full water block. They perform very good too. The only downside is that you still need air flow for VRMs cooling.


can't I get VRM blocks? like have the universal block on the GPU, and 2-3 VRM blocks? itd end up being more lines and fittings, but end up with a built from scratch full coverage


----------



## UnitxTWO

Can i remove the bottom harddrive cage and the plastic under it - and just use the topcage?


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i5insky*
> 
> can't I get VRM blocks? like have the universal block on the GPU, and 2-3 VRM blocks? itd end up being more lines and fittings, but end up with a built from scratch full coverage


You "could" but it wouldn't be very feasible as it would most likely be highly restrictive and kill your flow rate.
I'm passively cooling mine with these heatsinks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnitxTWO*
> 
> Can i remove the bottom harddrive cage and the plastic under it - and just use the topcage?


Yes you can


----------



## i5insky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> You "could" but it wouldn't be very feasible as it would most likely be highly restrictive and kill your flow rate.
> I'm passively cooling mine with these heatsinks.
> 
> 
> Yes you can


awesome REP++ thanks for the help... I am going to passively cool with a universal block... will keep you in the proverbial loop


----------



## robbo14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Thanks, It has a fade effect too and the ability to control the speed and brightness.
> I want to create my own colors and have it "breathe" between just the colors I like. But I can't figure out how to save my settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also has a strobe effect but It'll just give me a headache
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got em off eBay. This is the kit I got.
> RGB strip
> You can buy them with or without a power adapter. I chose the one without adapter and just used my PSU to power it.


Can you make them shorter? 5m is quite long


----------



## randomdude4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo14*
> 
> Can you make them shorter? 5m is quite long


Cuttable every 3 LEDs.


----------



## robbo14

Awesome.

Can anyone confirm if 2 fans can be mounted to the bottom if the bottom HDD cage was removed?


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo14*
> 
> Awesome.
> 
> Can anyone confirm if 2 fans can be mounted to the bottom if the bottom HDD cage was removed?


Yes, you will have no problems mounting two fans in the bottom with the cage removed.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo14*
> 
> Awesome.
> 
> Can anyone confirm if 2 fans can be mounted to the bottom if the bottom HDD cage was removed?


this also depends on what power supply you have installed, all the cables from my Corsair AX1200 block part of one fan mount in the bottom, and I have the nice sleeved cables, but even the stock cables for my AX1200 blocked part of the fan mounting area.


----------



## robbo14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> this also depends on what power supply you have installed, all the cables from my Corsair AX1200 block part of one fan mount in the bottom, and I have the nice sleeved cables, but even the stock cables for my AX1200 blocked part of the fan mounting area.


I have the AX850 which is 40mm shorter then yours, after your statement id expect it to fit


----------



## gdubc

It does.I have the ax850 with corsair sleeved cables in my sons and I have a sp120pe mounted in the bottom.
Crap cell pic sorry! Ha ha, I just noticed it inverted the pic for some reason?!?


----------



## BabylonDown

I'm brand new to the forums guys and plan on buying this case tomorrow. The only downside is, the cheapest gunmental version I can find is $139.99 + tax and I'm in Canada. I see alot of you guys picked this case up for $80. I feel sick dropping nearly twice that on the same case. Grrr....

I went from a 600T to a Prodigy and back to a mid tower. Got sick of the Prodigy giving me crappy temps and would love to grab a second 670 Windforce to SLI.









Look forward to posting some pictures hopefully tomorrow evening.

P.S. it took me 3 days to get through the entire thread.









Question #1 - I have some Yate Loon D12SM-12 blue 70CFM fans I am thinking of using as front intake with the fan filter. Will these work out ok for the front? I believe these are good WC fans, so static pressure should be pretty high.

Question #2 - If I use two Corsair SP fans as intake on the bottom of the case, will this disrupt the linear airflow of the case while running two intake in the front? I plan on using an H100i up top as exhaust along with a rear exhaust. Will I see cooler temps or am I wasting my time adding two bottom intake fans?

Question #3 - Anyone running an H100 in push/pull on a Z77 Sabertooth?

Question #4 - I have a Bitfenix Recon Fan controller, but with all the fans I plan to run how do you guys control them all? I am some PWM fan splitters, but the recon won't work with them. The controller only works when a single fan is connected to each channel.

Appreciate the help guys!


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> I'm brand new to the forums guys and plan on buying this case tomorrow. The only downside is, the cheapest gunmental version I can find is $139.99 + tax and I'm in Canada. I see alot of you guys picked this case up for $80. I feel sick dropping nearly twice that on the same case. Grrr....
> 
> I went from a 600T to a Prodigy and back to a mid tower. Got sick of the Prodigy giving me crappy temps and would love to grab a second 670 Windforce to SLI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look forward to posting some pictures hopefully tomorrow evening.
> 
> P.S. it took me 3 days to get through the entire thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question #1 - I have some Yate Loon D12SM-12 blue 70CFM fans I am thinking of using as front intake with the fan filter. Will these work out ok for the front? I believe these are good WC fans, so static pressure should be pretty high.
> 
> Question #2 - If I use two Corsair SP fans as intake on the bottom of the case, will this disrupt the linear airflow of the case while running two intake in the front? I plan on using an H100i up top as exhaust along with a rear exhaust. Will I see cooler temps or am I wasting my time adding two bottom intake fans?
> 
> Question #3 - Anyone running an H100 in push/pull on a Z77 Sabertooth?
> 
> Question #4 - I have a Bitfenix Recon Fan controller, but with all the fans I plan to run how do you guys control them all? I am some PWM fan splitters, but the recon won't work with them. The controller only works when a single fan is connected to each channel.
> 
> Appreciate the help guys!


Welcome to OCN & to the club!









#1 - Yes you can.

#2 - I have run both with & without fans (as intake) at the bottom. However it's not apples-to-apples comparison because the one without intake fans at the bottom, I was using Corsair H100 & the one with intake fans at the bottom, I'm using custom water cooling. What I can tell you is that it does contribute nice air flow & nice case temp.

#3 - I'm guessing you asking whether there will be enough room for push/pull. I can't remember whether I've seen H100i push/pull in C70 but there is H100 push/pull in C70. See *[here]* & *[here]*





Running in push/pull will improved temps by a couple of degrees, not much. *[ Source ]*


#4 - Bitfenix Recon Fan controller is for 3-pin fans, not for PWM fans. This controller support up to 10W per channel which means if you going to connect more than one fans using splitter cable, total amperage of all fans must not exceed 0.83A.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo14*
> 
> I have the AX850 which is 40mm shorter then yours, after your statement id expect it to fit










well thats good, I did not know you had the 850 as it will allow 2 bottom fans no problem.
have fun with your build.


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Welcome to OCN & to the club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #4 - Bitfenix Recon Fan controller is for 3-pin fans, not for PWM fans. This controller support up to 10W per channel which means if you going to connect more than one fans using splitter cable, total *amperage of all fans must not exceed 0.83A*.


I appreciate the response. Now I'm trying to figure this fan situation out. I have two Gelid 4-fan splitters. I tried to hook up only two Yate Loon D12SM-12 fans (.3AMP MAX ea)to a single channel and it would not allow me to change the fan speed. What am I doing wrong?

Question - If I hook up more than one fan using the Gelid splitter and hook it up to the motherboard fan slot, would I be able to control the fan speed of the collective fans hooked up using Asus software?

I'm going to have 7 fans in total. 5 Corsair SP 120's and 2 Yate Loon D12SM-12.

Thank you for the help so far. I'm almost done!


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> I appreciate the response. Now I'm trying to figure this fan situation out. I have two Gelid 4-fan splitters. I tried to hook up only two Yate Loon D12SM-12 fans (.3AMP MAX ea)to a single channel and it would not allow me to change the fan speed. What am I doing wrong?


The Gelid 4-fan splitters, do they have molex power connector like this:-


If yes, this would explain why you unable to change the fan speed. The fan controller use voltage to control the fan speed. The splitter is for PWM fans & the fan speed is controlled via PWM signal. The controller doesn't support PWM, only 3-pin fans. Basically you can't change the fan speed because the fans are powered directly from PSU & the fan controller doesn't support PWM which is necessary to control the fan speed. The splitter also for PWM fans, not 3-pin fans. BTW, Yate Loon D12SM-12 is PWM fans or 3-pin fans?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> Question - If I hook up more than one fan using the Gelid splitter and hook it up to the motherboard fan slot, would I be able to control the fan speed of the collective fans hooked up using Asus software?


Yes, if the header is 4-pin & it's PWM enabled. Even if the header is 4-pin but not PWM enabled, I *don't think* you can control the fan speed either because of the missing PWM signal. Refer to your motherboard manual.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> I'm going to have 7 fans in total. 5 Corsair SP 120's and 2 Yate Loon D12SM-12.
> 
> Thank you for the help so far. I'm almost done!


You're welcome!


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> The Gelid 4-fan splitters, do they have molex power connector like this:-
> 
> 
> If yes, this would explain why you unable to change the fan speed. The fan controller use voltage to control the fan speed. The splitter is for PWM fans & the fan speed is controlled via PWM signal. The controller doesn't support PWM, only 3-pin fans. Basically you can't change the fan speed because the fans are powered directly from PSU & the fan controller doesn't support PWM which is necessary to control the fan speed. The splitter also for PWM fans, not 3-pin fans. BTW, Yate Loon D12SM-12 is PWM fans or 3-pin fans?
> Yes, if the header is 4-pin & it's PWM enabled. Even if the header is 4-pin but not PWM enabled, I *don't think* you can control the fan speed either because of the missing PWM signal. Refer to your motherboard manual.
> You're welcome!


Those are the Gelid splitters I have.









My Yate Loons have a 3pin and Molex connector per each fan. I would assume these are PWM then?

Just checked my Sabertooth manual and all (4) of the Fan channels on the Mobo says PWM. Am I able to hook up multiple fans to the Gelid splitter and connect them to a single Sabertooth Fan Channel on the mobo. thus allowing me to control them collectively from the Asus software?

Here is a picture of the progress so far. Still have a few things to do. Waiting on a CPU before I continue. Cable management is still in progress, but I'm pretty happy so far. I just wish my sleeves cables were the same color as the Corsair fan rings. I may have to paint the rings. We'll see.

P.S. I switched the rings and stickers on the bottom fans, so I know it looks like exhaust, but its really intake.







Have to thank Joejoe69 on the Corsair forums for that one.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> Those are the Gelid splitters I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Yate Loons have a 3pin and Molex connector per each fan. I would assume these are PWM then?
> 
> Just checked my Sabertooth manual and all (4) of the Fan channels on the Mobo says PWM. Am I able to hook up multiple fans to the Gelid splitter and connect them to a single Sabertooth Fan Channel on the mobo. thus allowing me to control them collectively from the Asus software?
> 
> Here is a picture of the progress so far. Still have a few things to do. Waiting on a CPU before I continue. Cable management is still in progress, but I'm pretty happy so far. I just wish my sleeves cables were the same color as the Corsair fan rings. I may have to paint the rings. We'll see.
> 
> P.S. I switched the rings and stickers on the bottom fans, so I know it looks like exhaust, but its really intake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have to thank Joejoe69 on the Corsair forums for that one. You need regular 2-way splitters for this...one per header --> 2 fans.


I have the ASUS MVF MB and ran 2 fans per MB header without problems before switching to the Recon controller however I wouldn't recommend running more than 2 fans per MB header.
Nice clean build BTW and I like the fan ring trick...looks much better that way


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> I have the ASUS MVF MB and ran 2 fans per MB header without problems before switching to the Recon controller however I wouldn't recommend running more than 2 fans per MB header.
> Nice clean build BTW and I like the fan ring trick...looks much better that way


What splitter were you using? What would happen if I run more than two fans per header?

Your using the recon controller? What splitter are you using for this controller?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> Those are the Gelid splitters I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Yate Loons have a 3pin and Molex connector per each fan. I would assume these are PWM then?
> 
> Just checked my Sabertooth manual and all (4) of the Fan channels on the Mobo says PWM. Am I able to hook up multiple fans to the Gelid splitter and connect them to a single Sabertooth Fan Channel on the mobo. thus allowing me to control them collectively from the Asus software?
> 
> Here is a picture of the progress so far. Still have a few things to do. Waiting on a CPU before I continue. Cable management is still in progress, but I'm pretty happy so far. I just wish my sleeves cables were the same color as the Corsair fan rings. I may have to paint the rings. We'll see.
> 
> P.S. I switched the rings and stickers on the bottom fans, so I know it looks like exhaust, but its really intake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have to thank Joejoe69 on the Corsair forums for that one.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


PWM fans has 4-pin.

The Yate Loons fans are not PWM fans, so I don't think you can control the fan speed even if connected to the fan header on motherboard using the splitter cable. Try connect one fan directly to motherboard & see whether you can control the fan speed. Also try with the splitter cable too.

Nice work!


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> What splitter were you using? What would happen if I run more than two fans per header?
> 
> Your using the recon controller? What splitter are you using for this controller?


These are what you need to run PWM fans per MB header and/or per channel on your fan controller.

PWM fan splitter

I don't have PWM fans so I use the 3-pin version


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> PWM fans has 4-pin.
> 
> The Yate Loons fans are not PWM fans, so I don't think you can control the fan speed even if connected to the fan header on motherboard using the splitter cable. Try connect one fan directly to motherboard & see whether you can control the fan speed. Also try with the splitter cable too.
> 
> Nice work!


Ok, this is making more sense. My only problem is... How are the Corsair SP fans PWM when they are only using 3pin connectors? They have the same connectors as all of my fans. It does have an adapter in the packaging, but it is only a 3pin adapter also. What am I missing!?


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> Ok, this is making more sense. My only problem is... How are the Corsair SP fans PWM when they are only using 3pin connectors? They have the same connectors as all of my fans. It does have an adapter in the packaging, but it is only a 3pin adapter also. What am I missing!?


Maybe you're getting confused by the 4-pin PWM connector (a fan with the small connector) with a 4-pin molex connector (large flat connector thap plugs into the PSU)?
Take some pics of your fan wires and connectors so we can sort it out.









If your fans only have a 3-pin connector then they're not PWM fans.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> Just checked my Sabertooth manual and all (4) of the Fan channels on the Mobo says PWM. Am I able to hook up multiple fans to the Gelid splitter and connect them to a single Sabertooth Fan Channel on the mobo. thus allowing me to control them collectively from the Asus software?


Also, unfortunately your manual is wrong about the headers being pwm. Apparently the only true pwm headers on any Asus board are the cpu_/cpu_opt. Sad but true. Although it sounds like you have 3 pin fans so you will be able to voltage control those at least.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> Ok, this is making more sense. My only problem is... How are the Corsair SP fans PWM when they are only using 3pin connectors? They have the same connectors as all of my fans. It does have an adapter in the packaging, but it is only a 3pin adapter also. What am I missing!?


Like *Buehlar* said, the Corsair SP fans that you have are not PWM fans because it only have 3-pin connector. The adapter came in the packaging is voltage step-down adapter for quiet operation. The *[SP120 PWM]* fans have 4-pin connector.


----------



## BabylonDown

Alright. I've finally grasped the difference.









Now the question comes down to... Should I control the fans from the Mobo or my Bitfenix Recon?

I have 7 fans. 2 on the H100 as exhaust. 2 as front intake. 2 as bottom intake and 1 as rear exhaust

I figure I get 4 splitters to take care of each roll. I have 4 fan headers on my mobo or I can use my Recon fan controller.

Any recommendations?

Also, why do my Yate Loon's have a 3pin along with a male and female molex?


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> Alright. I've finally grasped the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the question comes down to... Should I control the fans from the Mobo or my Bitfenix Recon?
> 
> I have 7 fans. 2 on the H100 as exhaust. 2 as front intake. 2 as bottom intake and 1 as rear exhaust
> 
> I figure I get 4 splitters to take care of each roll. I have 4 fan headers on my mobo or I can use my Recon fan controller.
> 
> Any recommendations?
> 
> Also, why do my Yate Loon's have a 3pin along with a male and female molex?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> Alright. I've finally grasped the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the question comes down to... Should I control the fans from the Mobo or my Bitfenix Recon?
> 
> I have 7 fans. 2 on the H100 as exhaust. 2 as front intake. 2 as bottom intake and 1 as rear exhaust
> 
> I figure I get 4 splitters to take care of each roll. I have 4 fan headers on my mobo or I can use my Recon fan controller.
> 
> Any recommendations?
> 
> Also, why do my Yate Loon's have a 3pin along with a male and female molex?


I would use the fan controller to control the fans. First you need to get four 3-pin Y splitter cables. This will allow you to run two fans per channel.

The molex power connector is useful if you want to run the fans directly from PSU at full speed. Basically, you can either use the molex connector or the 3-pin connector.


----------



## Buehlar

@BabylonDown
comes down to personal preference. I choose to use the bitfenix controller because mainly because I'm fully water cooled and like to monitor my case air temps and have the fans adjust accordingly. Also I "feel like" have more control over the fans instead of running ASUS's software which will also use valuable resources. You can also hide all the wires and spliters instead of having them hanging off the MB. Those those are my main reasons.
I do still have my rear exhaust still using a MB header set at a static speed via the BIOS.

The male molex in your hand is just in the case you don't have any available 3-pin headers, you can plug it into a female on the PSU. Fans plugged in directly via molex will always run full speed no matter what kind they are.
The female on the other end is to ensure you that you will have available molex by leaving it open in the case that you need to power it via molex. It's call a pass-through connection.









edit
HaHa...yea, just what kizwan said!. He beat me to it


----------



## kizwan




----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> @BabylonDown
> comes down to personal preference. I choose to use the bitfenix controller because mainly because I'm fully water cooled and like to monitor my case air temps and have the fans adjust accordingly. Also I "feel like" have more control over the fans instead of running ASUS's software which will also use valuable resources. You can also hide all the wires and spliters instead of having them hanging off the MB. Those those are my main reasons.
> I do still have my rear exhaust still using a MB header set at a static speed via the BIOS.
> 
> The male molex in your hand is just in the case you don't have any available 3-pin headers, you can plug it into a female on the PSU. Fans plugged in directly via molex will always run full speed no matter what kind they are.
> The female on the other end is to ensure you that you will have available molex by leaving it open in the case that you need to power it via molex. It's call a pass-through connection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit
> HaHa...yea, just what kizwan said!. He beat me to it


Buehlar. I must first say that your computer is the work of angels. Only the power of the gods can form something so magical.









May I ask how you are monitoring the case temps with the Recon?


----------



## gdubc

Recon has temp. probes for each channel. You can put them wherever you want.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> Buehlar. I must first say that your computer is the work of angels. Only the power of the gods can form something so magical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May I ask how you are monitoring the case temps with the Recon?


Thank you for the kind words








I place the temp sensor for the fan/channel in the area where that fan will effect the temps. Example, I have a probe between my GPUs and I set the Recon temp threshold for that fan/probe channel to speed up/down as the air temp between them rises/decreases. I also use them to start/stop top/bottom RAD fans and another one to read the front fans ambient air intake temps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Recon has temp. probes for each channel. You can put them wherever you want.


----------



## CannedBullets

Yep, just got some sponsorship.

If you can't make out the far right sticker because of the lighting, its a Seasonic sticker which came with my X650.


----------



## Asvanzors

Alright guys, new to the forum but I have had my c70 for awhile now.

I come to you guys for help!

My rig is this:
I7-3770K
Asus Sabertooth Z77
Corsair 16 gb Dominator
EVGA Geforce 670 FTW
Corsair H100
Corsair HX750 Modular
Crucial M4 120 Gb
Seagate 2 TB 7200rpm

I got bored and started to move things around and clean it up as much as I can.

Has anyone had any luck installing the H100 in the front panel? When I try, the radiator won't move to the screw holes.
I figure someone has modded or figure away around this.


----------



## kizwan

Hi Asvanzors,

Welcome to the club!









The screw holes doesn't aligned because the spacing wasn't designed for 2 x 120mm radiator. You can either drill new holes or secure the radiator with only four screws (one of the 120mm screw holes).


----------



## Anti Hero

Hey guys, new to the forums but ive had a C70 for a while now. Ill get some pics up soon! Question... I want to do white case lighting but want to be able to have it on a switch so i can use the cases reset button as the on/off. I haven't ever used the button to reset so i figured why not. What leds would be the best to get for doing this?


----------



## Buehlar

Wow...Lots of people getting this case lately! Welcome everybody








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> Hey guys, new to the forums but ive had a C70 for a while now. Ill get some pics up soon! Question... I want to do white case lighting but want to be able to have it on a switch so i can use the cases reset button as the on/off. I haven't ever used the button to reset so i figured why not. What leds would be the best to get for doing this?


For single color LEDs the NZXT strips are nice but the reset button is a momentary switch and you would need to replace it with an on/off toggle switch. Cool idea!


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Wow...Lots of people getting this case lately! Welcome everybody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For single color LEDs the NZXT strips are nice but the reset button is a momentary switch and you would need to replace it with an on/off toggle switch. Cool idea!


My buddy bought one a few months after i got mine, he was really impressed with it. Its an awesome case! Not quite sure what you mean by a momentary switch. Thanks for the suggestions on the lights, ill check them out.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> My buddy bought one a few months after i got mine, he was really impressed with it. Its an awesome case! Not quite sure what you mean by a momentary switch. Thanks for the suggestions on the lights, ill check them out.


Momentary = when you press the button it closes the circuit and when released it opens the circuit. or vice/verse
Toggle = when you press the button the circuit stays closed until you press it again.


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Momentary = when you press the button it closes the circuit and when released it opens the circuit. or vice/verse
> Toggle = when you press the button the circuit stays closed until you press it again.


Oh ok. Ill have to look around for a switch that will work, thanks.


----------



## BabylonDown

Alright guys! Small update.

I ended up switching my board to a Asus Formula V. Got a good price, couldn't turn it down. The computer booted up perfectly. It went into the Asus settings fine until I realized everything was in Chinese. I couldn't figure out how to change it back to English. I got stuck on a yes or no answer to something and didn't know what was what, so I resorted to a blind CTRL, ALT, DEL.

Well, it restart my computer like 5 times in a row before it stayed on, but never went back to bios.

I have a feeling my Recon is making my pc restart itself multiple times before staying on. I don't remember having this problem before I got it.

Anyways, I shut it off and turned it back on and now im back at BIOS or setup, How do I switch it back to English?


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> Alright guys! Small update.
> 
> I ended up switching my board to a Asus Formula V. Got a good price, couldn't turn it down. The computer booted up perfectly. It went into the Asus settings fine until I realized everything was in Chinese. I couldn't figure out how to change it back to English. I got stuck on a yes or no answer to something and didn't know what was what, so I resorted to a blind CTRL, ALT, DEL.
> 
> Well, it restart my computer like 5 times in a row before it stayed on, but never went back to bios.
> 
> I have a feeling my Recon is making my pc restart itself multiple times before staying on. I don't remember having this problem before I got it.
> 
> Anyways, I shut it off and turned it back on and now im back at BIOS or setup, How do I switch it back to English?


Strange hummm...
Did you try resetting the BIOS via the CMOS button on the rear of the MB?
The language menu is on the 2nd tab. When you select the 2nd tab the language field should already be selected by default...just press enter and change back to English


----------



## Hemi177

Love corsair's warranty service. My left front USB 3.0 port stopped working a while back, emailed them and they already have the part half way here from California! All within one day, thumbs up to you guys Corsair


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Strange hummm...
> Did you try resetting the BIOS via the CMOS button on the rear of the MB?
> The language menu is on the 2nd tab. When you select the 2nd tab the language field should already be selected by default...just press enter and change back to English


Thank you so much man. All fixed. I know why now my computer kept restarting over and over again. The previous owner of this mobo had the 3770k I bought from him set to a 4.6Ghz OC.







It kept saying OC failed.

I wont attempt to OC anything until I get my fans all up and running. Just waiting to pick up some fan splitters tomorrow.

Now I am seriously considering running a custom CPU and GPU loop. I want to use a 360 rad up top and a 240 rad in the front. Other than removing the 5.25 bay bar, is there anything else I need to do to fit a 360 rad up top?

Also, will a 240 rad fit in the front? I read through the entire thread, but forgot to save pictures of peoples custom loops because I decided I wanted to do it now.









I have a MCP655 pump and Raystorm CPU Block and tubing. I just need some rads and a 5.25 resevoir. Any thoughts or links to builds/pics?

Thank you guys!!!


----------



## Fanboy88

@BabylonDown

You don't have to remove the top bar to fit a 360 rad up top unless you're trying to go push/pull with the fans. I just got finished with my loop and I fit a 360 up top with push configuration. I also fit a 240 at the bottom after taking out the bottom hard drive cage.

Edit: My 360 rad is 30mm thick btw


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> Thank you so much man. All fixed. I know why now my computer kept restarting over and over again. The previous owner of this mobo had the 3770k I bought from him set to a 4.6Ghz OC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It kept saying OC failed.
> 
> I wont attempt to OC anything until I get my fans all up and running. Just waiting to pick up some fan splitters tomorrow.
> 
> Now I am seriously considering running a custom CPU and GPU loop. I want to use a 360 rad up top and a 240 rad in the front. Other than removing the 5.25 bay bar, is there anything else I need to do to fit a 360 rad up top?
> 
> Also, will a 240 rad fit in the front? I read through the entire thread, but forgot to save pictures of peoples custom loops because I decided I wanted to do it now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a MCP655 pump and Raystorm CPU Block and tubing. I just need some rads and a 5.25 resevoir. Any thoughts or links to builds/pics?
> 
> Thank you guys!!!


No problem man, glad to help








The 1st post of this thread has some good examples of using 360 and 240 RADs as well as several links to c70 build logs.
Just scroll down and browse around a bit and if you have anymore ?s just ask away. Lots of nice members on here that are willing to help.
+REP is always apprecited








Thanks!


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> No problem man, glad to help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1st post of this thread has some good examples of using 360 and 240 RADs as well as several links to c70 build logs.
> Just scroll down and browse around a bit and if you have anymore ?s just ask away. Lots of nice members on here that are willing to help.
> +REP is always apprecited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Ahh beauty! Just went through the first page. There is a ton of information there. Amazing!!!.

Anyways, here is a small update. I'm still waiting for some fan splitters, so only 4 fans are running as you can see.

I have the blue sleeving along with the blue RAM that I used with my previous build (MSI Z77-GD65) and it looked great. As weird as it looks, the blue/red combo is starting to grow on me.

I may change the Corsair rings to blue to see how it looks, but the blue rings are more turquoise than my royal blue sleeved cables. It doesn't seem to match right.

What I need is some accent lighting. I used to have a bunch of Yate loon blue LED fans on my 360 top rad in my 600t and it lit the whole case up, but I don't want to drown the case out with one color. I would love some ambient light so you can see all the color detail in the case. The inside of the case is much darker in person, even with the red lights from the motherboard and blue LED fans.

Any suggestions?


----------



## BabylonDown

Repost. Oops!


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> Ahh beauty! Just went through the first page. There is a ton of information there. Amazing!!!.
> 
> Anyways, here is a small update. I'm still waiting for some fan splitters, so only 4 fans are running as you can see.
> 
> I have the blue sleeving along with the blue RAM that I used with my previous build (MSI Z77-GD65) and it looked great. As weird as it looks, the blue/red combo is starting to grow on me.
> 
> I may change the Corsair rings to blue to see how it looks, but the blue rings are more turquoise than my royal blue sleeved cables. It doesn't seem to match right.
> 
> What I need is some accent lighting. I used to have a bunch of Yate loon blue LED fans on my 360 top rad in my 600t and it lit the whole case up, but I don't want to drown the case out with one color. I would love some ambient light so you can see all the color detail in the case. The inside of the case is much darker in person, even with the red lights from the motherboard and blue LED fans.
> 
> Any suggestions?


I like the blue/red theme.







You could paint the light blue rings a to match the ram and cables but the red rings look pretty awesome too.

As for lights, I think a well placed white LED strip would be the best if your goal is to show off the most detail


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> I like the blue/red theme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could paint the light blue rings a to match the ram and cables but the red rings look pretty awesome too.
> As for lights, I think a well placed white LED strip would be the best if your goal is to show off the most detail


I appreciate the comment. It just doesnt look right though.

I think I'm just going to do a CPU loop again for now because it's quite a bit more expensive to add a GPU loop.

Too bad I sold the rad already, but really want to try a dual bay res.







Gotta pick a color scheme. Hmm...

Question - I'm getting mixed indications.. Can I fit an EX360 in the top without removing the bar?

Here are a couple pictures of my previous build.


----------



## Buehlar

EX360 is 35.5mm thick and after adding a 25mm fan would make it 60.5mm so if possible it would be an extremely tight fit. The fan ring on that end may not fit though.


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> EX360 is 35.5mm thick and after adding a 25mm fan would make it 60.5mm so if possible it would be an extremely tight fit. The fan ring on that end may not fit though.


Your right. Just double checked the thread and it seems I will have to remove the bar. Not a huge deal.

Now to decide if I can afford to drown a GPU.


----------



## RichiRichX

Well, here I was, all excited about just getting my new pair of SP120 fans...

I'm trying to install them in the front and the cables are too short
How is this possible?

The cables don't reach the h100i splitter (which is extremely short) and won't even reach the motherboard...

Anyone else had this problem? If you have any suggestions I'd be very grateful...

Cheers,

-Rich


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichiRichX*
> 
> Well, here I was, all excited about just getting my new pair of SP120 fans...
> 
> I'm trying to install them in the front and the cables are too short
> How is this possible?
> 
> The cables don't reach the h100i splitter (which is extremely short) and won't even reach the motherboard...
> 
> Anyone else had this problem? If you have any suggestions I'd be very grateful...
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> -Rich


Yea some fan's cables are too short to reach from the front mounts. I had this problem with somr coolermasters. Best bet would be to get some extensions.


----------



## RichiRichX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Yea some fan's cables are too short to reach from the front mounts. I had this problem with somr coolermasters. Best bet would be to get some extensions.


I managed to connect them to the motherboard, but I don't know if I can control their speeds. Guess I'll have to get some extensions then so I can hook them up to the h100i and use Corsair Link.

-Rich[/quote]

*Edit;* WOW. I am impressed by the temps. Dropped ten bloody degrees on the CPU at idle! :O Guess it helps to have the stock HD cage fans and add two SP120s on the front.

*Is this the real life? Is this just fantasy?*


----------



## RichiRichX

Sorry, DP.


----------



## RomeoKilo

My C70 build in its current state.









Cardboard back plate for now, I will be cutting it from white acrylic tomorrow.

I will do a full build log once I get the rest of the hardware.

http://s184.photobucket.com/user/sexyxr/media/DSC02043_zps5e42d367.jpg.html

http://s184.photobucket.com/user/sexyxr/media/DSC02045_zpscf79c785.jpg.html


----------



## Buehlar

THAT ^^ is looking sick! You should post a build log in your sig man


----------



## THEEDUUDE

I'm in the process of painting my trim the same color. Tried to get the color as close as possible to the lettering on ammo boxes. Finished the front trim. Going to paint the side trim next, then after that I'm going to do what almost everyone else does and make my own window, without those ugly fan mounts. If you're going to have a window, then why cover it? C'mon Corsair. There needs to be window choices. I've seen other cases with the choice. Oh well. Gives me something to do. Nice case.


----------



## THEEDUUDE

Looks awesome. I'm currently in the process of doing the same thing with my trim. Trying to go with the military theme as much as possible. I finished my front trim last nite and not sure if I like the shade of yellow. Thinking I mite want it darker. After I finish the side trim, I'm going to make my own window just like almost everyone else. C'mon Corsair. If you're going to add a window to a case at least have some options. Why have a window that big if you can only see through half of it? Oh well. Gives me something to do. Thought about stealthing my dvd, but I don't see the point when I have a fan controller in already. Besides I like the "busy" look. Goes with the military theme. Once again nice case.


----------



## THEEDUUDE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LochMcG*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Been a member of OCN for a while but here's my first post! This is my C70 Green I've been working on when I have the time. I've stealthed the CD drive, replaced the stock fans, painted the plastic pieces and just gotta get all the components in there now. I had been working on a clear side window but once it was complete I tore off the protective film to find a lot of scratches I wasn't happy about, so I just used the stock one for now. Maybe I'll try buff some of the scratches out but we'll see. Wish Corsair would make an official replacement window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Nice colors.


----------



## THEEDUUDE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEEDUUDE*
> 
> Nice colors.


I'm currently in the process of doing the same thing with my trim. Same color as well. Finished the front trim last nite and not sure if I like the shade of yellow I picked. Think I mite want it a bit darker, idk. When I finish the trim I'm going to make my own window without the fan mounts. Why have a window that big just to see through half of it. Looks dumb. Plexy glass costs more than I expected but oh well. It's going to look awesome in the end. Once again awesome colors man. Your yellow seems to fit better than mine. I picked marigold.


----------



## i5insky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEEDUUDE*
> 
> After I finish the side trim, I'm going to make my own window just like almost everyone else. C'mon Corsair. If you're going to add a window to a case at least have some options. Why have a window that big if you can only see through half of it? Oh well. Gives me something to do.


exactly, better to have something to mod than to just buy a part and install it
just go through this thread.. main page has best tutorial for clear acrylic side panel.. I just finished my window... came out perfect, so happy... it feels better to make one yourself anyways

I got a sheet of 1/4 inch from home depot (optix brand) $28, and just used a $3.89 plexi cutter to cut to shape.. used stock panel to drill my holes.. used same screws, and a few rubber washers just for a smooth mount

according to some... the 1/4 inch is too thick, you just have to carefully cut to shape.. too large and it will mess with the hinge indentions on the inside, or hit the mount rail for the panel on the bottom.. careful measuring can easily fix that though

I just wanted the 1/4 inch for the weight.. my side panel feels much beefier now


----------



## kizwan

I suspect THEEDUUDE is spambot.


----------



## i5insky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I suspect THEEDUUDE is spambot.


after looking farther back, I am now suspecting the same


----------



## THEEDUUDE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LochMcG*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Been a member of OCN for a while but here's my first post! This is my C70 Green I've been working on when I have the time. I've stealthed the CD drive, replaced the stock fans, painted the plastic pieces and just gotta get all the components in there now. I had been working on a clear side window but once it was complete I tore off the protective film to find a lot of scratches I wasn't happy about, so I just used the stock one for now. Maybe I'll try buff some of the scratches out but we'll see. Wish Corsair would make an official replacement window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Hey man, I'm painting my trim the same color at the moment. Got the front trim done. Next I'm going to do the side trim. Then finally, make my own window without that dumbass fan grill. Why have such a big window only to see through half of it hey? Cool looking case lol!


----------



## THEEDUUDE

No man, sorry. I'm new to this forum and was replying for the first time. Totally f***ed my s**t up lol! I must have posted my reply @ 3 times or so. My bad.


----------



## randomdude4321

EDIT: its ok theeduude lol
Guys i have a decision to make. I can either:
1.) replace my PSU so i don't have to do it when I replace the rest of my PC next summer (everything except case and GPU as of right now)
2.) replace my side window with a clear one, get some nicer front panel fans (was thinking aerocool shark fans, cant find anything more like i want) and putting some plushies of my favorite characters inside the PC







This would pretty much leave me completely done with my case setup.

Obviously the case stuff is more FUN but the PSU is more practical. I just dont know what to do. what do you guys think i should do?


----------



## THEEDUUDE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I suspect THEEDUUDE is spambot.


......wow. I did it again. Keep forgetting to use the "quotes" reply.......sorry guys.


----------



## THEEDUUDE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i5insky*
> 
> exactly, better to have something to mod than to just buy a part and install it
> just go through this thread.. main page has best tutorial for clear acrylic side panel.. I just finished my window... came out perfect, so happy... it feels better to make one yourself anyways
> 
> I got a sheet of 1/4 inch from home depot (optix brand) $28, and just used a $3.89 plexi cutter to cut to shape.. used stock panel to drill my holes.. used same screws, and a few rubber washers just for a smooth mount
> 
> according to some... the 1/4 inch is too thick, you just have to carefully cut to shape.. too large and it will mess with the hinge indentions on the inside, or hit the mount rail for the panel on the bottom.. careful measuring can easily fix that though
> 
> I just wanted the 1/4 inch for the weight.. my side panel feels much beefier now


If I went with 1/4 inch it would probably interfere with my cooler. Its really close to the panel. I was thinking the same thing about the strength of the side panel. I'm getting annoyed with this bigass dam air cooler. I'm going to go water cooling soon, but if I do I want something that's going to make a considerable difference compared to my V8. That will take time to save the money but it will totally be worth it. I'm also worried @ warping the mobo over time and the space gained along with visibility would be a big plus as well.


----------



## randomdude4321

You know, you can just edit posts and add to them :/


----------



## THEEDUUDE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomdude4321*
> 
> You know, you can just edit posts and add to them :/


No man. I'm a complete noob to this kinda thing. I've been reading forums for a few years but never tried to interact with the community before yesterday. I've been responding to YouTube comments lately, but that seems easier. I guess I'm just used to how replys on individual comments are rite there with the comment and not at the end of the thread, in YouTube.


----------



## BabylonDown

So as I was planning my WC loop I realized that the barbs on the Maximus Formula are not removable... So now I have to use 3/8" tubing...

Like really?!?!?! Should I even waste my time trying to WC it? I'm not buying an aftermarket one to replace it.


----------



## Hemi177

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichiRichX*
> 
> *Is this the real life? Is this just fantasy?*


Caught in a landslide... no escape from reality..









Bought a bunch of stuff to strip the paint off my C70 for some ideas I had. Also recieved a replacement front I/O set from Corsair since my USB 3 died on the left side.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> So as I was planning my WC loop I realized that the barbs on the Maximus Formula are not removable... So now I have to use 3/8" tubing...
> 
> Like really?!?!?! Should I even waste my time trying to WC it? I'm not buying an aftermarket one to replace it.


At least its a copper channel with nickel barbs and not aluminum like the newer z87 formula and Oc force.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> So as I was planning my WC loop I realized that the barbs on the Maximus Formula are not removable... So now I have to use 3/8" tubing...
> 
> Like really?!?!?! Should I even waste my time trying to WC it? I'm not buying an aftermarket one to replace it.


I ran into that when I did my 1st loop and to tie in the stock block I used 3/8 tubing at those two barbs and used two 3/8 compressions for the other ends. Everything else was already planned out with 7/16 tubing and fittings.


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> I ran into that when I did my 1st loop and to tie in the stock block I used 3/8 tubing at those two barbs and used two 3/8 compressions for the other ends. Everything else was already planned out with 7/16 tubing and fittings.


If I were to run a CPU only loop with a rad in the top, using the chipset barbs, what is the best way to run it?

I will be using an XSPC Dual Bay Res with MCP655 pump and XSPC Raystorm CPU Block.

Thank you again!


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> If I were to run a CPU only loop with a rad in the top, using the chipset barbs, what is the best way to run it?
> 
> I will be using an XSPC Dual Bay Res with MCP655 pump and XSPC Raystorm CPU Block.
> 
> Thank you again!


Is it the pump/res combo or seperate? The only thing that really maters is the pump placement which should always be fed directly by the res. Everything else can flow in the order you'd like. I had the XSPC 750 pump/res combo so that wasn't an issue with my 1st loop cooling the raystorm CPU block and stock MB block. The only difference is that I had 2 RADs.
Res/pump
to bottom RAD
to CPU
to top rad
to MB
back to res/pump.

In your case just omit the bottom RAD and go straight to CPU








It's on the 1st few pages of my build log


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Is it the pump/res combo or seperate? The only thing that really maters is the pump placement which should always be fed directly by the res. Everything else can flow in the order you'd like. I had the XSPC 750 pump/res combo so that wasn't an issue with my 1st loop cooling the raystorm CPU block and stock MB block. The only difference is that I had 2 RADs.
> Res/pump
> to bottom RAD
> to CPU
> to top rad
> to MB
> back to res/pump.
> 
> In your case just omit the bottom RAD and go straight to CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's on the 1st few pages of my build log


Ok, I'll take a look. It's a pump/res combo.


----------



## randomdude4321

Does anyone know the CFM/RPM of the 3 fans that came with the case? cant seem to find that info anywhere, and it would be nice to have, first time shopping for case fans (the 2 in 1 coolermaster pack i bought originally moves a pathetic amount of air)


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomdude4321*
> 
> Does anyone know the CFM/RPM of the 3 fans that came with the case? cant seem to find that info anywhere, and it would be nice to have, first time shopping for case fans (the 2 in 1 coolermaster pack i bought originally moves a pathetic amount of air)


I saw awhile back on the corsair forum that the fans run at 1250 to 1500 rpm and put out 52cfm, I used them for about a week in my C 70 until my Noctuas arrived and they seemed to be pretty decent fans.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Can't find info, but basically anything aftermarket will be better.


----------



## randomdude4321

Thanks for the info jihawn. The coolermasters i bought put out 38 CFM each (i cant believe how much i paid for them) so looks like those are gonna be going. and fast.


----------



## Maleren

Hey guys!

New to OCN, and proud Vengeance C70 owner. My rig is listed, and I'll try to get pics up soon!

Thanks to everyone who posts here btw, it was a major help to me when I was shopping for this build!

-Mal

Edited to add pics *** Sorry for crappy cell phone pics***


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maleren*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> New to OCN, and proud Vengeance C70 owner. My rig is listed, and I'll try to get pics up soon!
> 
> Thanks to everyone who posts here btw, it was a major help to me when I was shopping for this build!
> 
> -Mal


welcome, and hope you enjoyed your build with the C 70.

here is a couple pics of mine, did you do a window mod on yours? the stock window is ugly IMO.


----------



## Maleren

Added pics to my OP.

I haven't done the window mod, but it's on my list.

I have a few more mods I'd like to do
-Window Mod
-Led lighting
-Corsair 120mm Quiet edition fans for the top/front of case
-H100 push/pull top mounted, or a better Watercooler (The h60 was given to me by a friend)

I may one day go the SLI route, but that's a ways into the future. I'm also working on my cable management, which is ok but could definitely stand improvement.


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maleren*
> 
> Added pics to my OP.
> 
> I haven't done the window mod, but it's on my list.
> 
> I have a few more mods I'd like to do
> -Window Mod
> -Led lighting
> -Corsair 120mm Quiet edition fans for the top/front of case
> -H100 push/pull top mounted, or a better Watercooler (The h60 was given to me by a friend)
> 
> I may one day go the SLI route, but that's a ways into the future. I'm also working on my cable management, which is ok but could definitely stand improvement.


Nice looking rig man. Speaking of Lighting, I threw in two 6" CCFL purplish lights into my rig to test its effectiveness and I like it, but I find the tint is too purplish/blue. It drowns out the accents of the build. I may paint the Yate Loon front intake fans black facing the inside of the case to stop the blue from bleeding into the case, although its more blue in the pictures than it is in person.

P.S. I switched the blue sleeved extensions for black ones. Much more uniform now.

I'm on the lookout for a UV reactive light kit that is more like natural lighting. Anyone have suggestions?

Are white LED strips UV reactive or do I have to stick with CCFL?

Only problem with CCFL is that I need to use a black inverter box, which is cumbersome and hard to hide.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> Nice looking rig man. Speaking of Lighting, I threw in two 6" CCFL purplish lights into my rig to test its effectiveness and I like it, but I find the tint is too purplish/blue. It drowns out the accents of the build. I may paint the Yate Loon front intake fans black facing the inside of the case to stop the blue from bleeding into the case, although its more blue in the pictures than it is in person.
> 
> P.S. I switched the blue sleeved extensions for black ones. Much more uniform now.
> 
> I'm on the lookout for a UV reactive light kit that is more like natural lighting. Anyone have suggestions?
> 
> Are white LED strips UV reactive or do I have to stick with CCFL?
> 
> Only problem with CCFL is that I need to use a black inverter box, which is cumbersome and hard to hide.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


They are not UV reactive as far as I know. The do a nice job of lighting the case. I wish I could hide them more though. Every time I try I lose light.


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> They are not UV reactive as far as I know. The do a nice job of lighting the case. I wish I could hide them more though. Every time I try I lose light.


I see. What do you mean you lose light?

I just watched a youtube vid and got a good idea. I think I'm going to run a couple CCFL UV lights along with some white LED strips to light the case up. Best of both worlds I hope. Hard to find some examples online though.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> I see. What do you mean you lose light?
> 
> I just watched a youtube vid and got a good idea. I think I'm going to run a couple CCFL UV lights along with some white LED strips to light the case up. Best of both worlds I hope. Hard to find some examples online though.


I mean that hiding the LED's doesn't give me enough light to light up the components.

The combo sounds good. I might try that.


----------



## Buehlar

@BabylonDown
Looking good. What CCFL kit are you using?

@Devildog83
I tore a page out of your book man


----------



## Naebic

⠀


----------



## RomeoKilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> THAT ^^ is looking sick! You should post a build log in your sig man


DONE!!


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> @BabylonDown
> Looking good. What CCFL kit are you using?
> 
> @Devildog83
> I tore a page out of your book man


I believe this is the kit here.

http://www.dazmode.com/store/product/uv-_special_edition_ccfl_kit_-_15cm_6_/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RomeoKilo*
> 
> DONE!!


Nice build man. I would love to see the video of how you dremeled the floor in the case. I would love to fit a 240 rad in the front if all I had to do was dremel those knobs off.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> Ahh beauty! Just went through the first page. There is a ton of information there. Amazing!!!.
> 
> Anyways, here is a small update. I'm still waiting for some fan splitters, so only 4 fans are running as you can see.
> 
> I have the blue sleeving along with the blue RAM that I used with my previous build (MSI Z77-GD65) and it looked great. As weird as it looks, the blue/red combo is starting to grow on me.
> 
> I may change the Corsair rings to blue to see how it looks, but the blue rings are more turquoise than my royal blue sleeved cables. It doesn't seem to match right.
> 
> What I need is some accent lighting. I used to have a bunch of Yate loon blue LED fans on my 360 top rad in my 600t and it lit the whole case up, but I don't want to drown the case out with one color. I would love some ambient light so you can see all the color detail in the case. The inside of the case is much darker in person, even with the red lights from the motherboard and blue LED fans.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Nice work!







Can't wait to see water cooling setup in there.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEEDUUDE*
> 
> No man. I'm a complete noob to this kinda thing. I've been reading forums for a few years but never tried to interact with the community before yesterday. I've been responding to YouTube comments lately, but that seems easier. I guess I'm just used to how replys on individual comments are rite there with the comment and not at the end of the thread, in YouTube.


I'm sorry for accusing you spambot.







Welcome to the club!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maleren*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> New to OCN, and proud Vengeance C70 owner. My rig is listed, and I'll try to get pics up soon!
> 
> Thanks to everyone who posts here btw, it was a major help to me when I was shopping for this build!
> 
> -Mal
> 
> Edited to add pics *** Sorry for crappy cell phone pics***


Welcome to the club!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> @BabylonDown
> Looking good. What CCFL kit are you using?
> 
> @Devildog83
> I tore a page out of your book man


I like your multi-monitor setup. Does the monitor bezel introduced blind spots when gaming?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naebic*
> 
> Hello. I've been lurking this thread for quite some time and just finished my build in this great case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna get some LEDs and sleeving soon.


Welcome to the club!







You can hide your SSD behind the motherboard tray.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RomeoKilo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> THAT ^^ is looking sick! You should post a build log in your sig man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DONE!!
Click to expand...

Thanks! I added the link to your build log at first post.


----------



## i5insky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> I see. What do you mean you lose light?
> 
> I just watched a youtube vid and got a good idea. I think I'm going to run a couple CCFL UV lights along with some white LED strips to light the case up. Best of both worlds I hope. Hard to find some examples online though.


going through the same situation... about to buy a new c70, going to stick with the UV ccfl's, and add an NZXT hue into the mix, so I can have the LED's purple, and the CCFL's with still flash with the music and sound... I was able to mod a few old monitors and make a few coverings for my inverters in order to hide them...heres a little vid I just made, 6 lights total, 4 'small UV's on the back panel secured with zip ties, and 2 full length UV's on the top and the bottom secured with the provided velcro tabs... this is before LED's, and the new case obviously... getting the custom loop parts ready before the move






i've got a small build log on this PC, but will be posting a lot more over the next few months with intensive modding to a fresh c70, both side panels, front panel, going to mod my light inverters and put all the switches and knobs on the front of the case..going to be seriously over the top..... also added will be the custom loop, and a lot of lighting!!! hope all you c70 owners are ready for this ish

dont forget, also will be going SLI in the custom loop.. tri-SLI to come


----------



## i5insky

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Nice work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see water cooling setup in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry for accusing you spambot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like your multi-monitor setup. Does the monitor bezel introduced blind spots when gaming?
> Welcome to the club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can hide your SSD behind the motherboard tray.
> 
> Thanks! I added the link to your build log at first post.






welcome to the club sirs!! good lookin set ups!!!


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I like your multi-monitor setup. Does the monitor bezel introduced blind spots when gaming?


When I first started gaming with them I wanted to stare at the bezel but after the first few minutes of gameplay with I don't even know they're there. Especially after setting up the bezal compensation to create the "blind spots" you mentioned the display flows smoothly behind the bezels just like viewing through the windshield of a car







I didn't have it set when I took that pic


----------



## THEEDUUDE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826254093
> 
> has anyone seen this mouse coming out soon? it matches the military green case.
> I might get one.


Check this out. I bought the M60 before I got my case, and obviously before the M65 was released. I was quite annoyed when they released a military green version! http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826816011


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEEDUUDE*
> 
> Check this out. I bought the M60 before I got my case, and obviously before the M65 was released. I was quite annoyed when they released a military green version! http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826816011


yep I bought the military green M65 months ago, it looks way better then the one from ti sports that I linked.


----------



## Naebic

⠀


----------



## UnitxTWO

I have a NZXT Kraken x60 in my case and its facing the same way as this guys corsair:
http://prntscr.com/1oal3p

Sorry for taking your photo without asking permission.

I want to face it the other way, with the studs/waterfttings the other way, into the drivecage, but up there is a bracket that blocks it, ive thought about cutting it out, you guys see anything bad about that?

Has anyone done it without getting into alot of problems with the stability or something, dunno?









Edit, i didnt hit the bracket perfect with those arrows, but, you get the point of which one i mean


----------



## sdmf74

Bro I have an H220 hooked up that way and it fits fine no cutting necessary


----------



## UnitxTWO

Aint that a 240mm rad? - im running a 280mm rad - compare dimensions - im pretty sure it cant fit that way without cutting the bracket.


----------



## gdubc

I know someone, can't remember who, put a 360 rad in top. He cut the bracket no problem if i remember correctly. If that's all holding you back, it should work.

sdmf74, we have so many of the same components it ridiculous!


----------



## UnitxTWO

Allright im gonna try to go through this threat again and look for it to see what he did


----------



## BabylonDown

An EX360 radiator was used up top. The top bracket had to be cut though. The first page has all the information.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnitxTWO*
> 
> Aint that a 240mm rad? - im running a 280mm rad - compare dimensions - im pretty sure it cant fit that way without cutting the bracket.


My Fault I thought you had a 240.

gdub you picked some good parts for your build


----------



## UnitxTWO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> My Fault I thought you had a 240.


Np, happens








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> An EX360 radiator was used up top. The top bracket had to be cut though. The first page has all the information.


Wooohooo, nice!







I see his pics in the front page


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Got my back plate finally.

Took forever for a Canadian retailer to get them in stock but it was worth it.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Got my back plate finally.
> 
> Took forever for a Canadian retailer to get them in stock but it was worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I see you painted the fan/heatsink cover, I remember awhile back you were talking about doing that.
it looks really good.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Oh yea, i did that about 3 weeks ago or so. Glad you liked it


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Got my back plate finally.
> 
> Took forever for a Canadian retailer to get them in stock but it was worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice...for the price of these cards, they should come with back plates


----------



## Slaughtahouse

I know. What a rip.


----------



## THEEDUUDE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Got my back plate finally.
> 
> Took forever for a Canadian retailer to get them in stock but it was worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Badass! Too bad you cant see it when installed. Thats the thing that bugs me most about installation design.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Yea, I can see it. Maybe not to the full extent of its detail. Still, that's why I got it. So I dont have to look at the PCB.

If I get an all in one water cooler for my cpu, or do full water cooling, it will be more noticeable too.


----------



## THEEDUUDE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Yea, I can see it. Maybe not to the full extent of its detail. Still, that's why I got it. So I dont have to look at the PCB.
> 
> If I get an all in one water cooler for my cpu, or do full water cooling, it will be more noticeable too.


Really want to get an all in one wc myself. Takes up so little space in comparison to an air cooler. Also want a mobo with colors like that sabertooth. My idea is to mix red with yellow, or just red. I painted my trim yellow and think the red leds go good with it. Im so excited to pick up a 780 next tax season. Thinking @ asking my woman for the h100 this x-mas. we will see. Yea the backplate on that 780 looks sweet. How much did it cost?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

30$ including taxes and shipping.


----------



## THEEDUUDE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> All my computers sit on the desk specifically yo avoid that issue.


Well man, dust is dust and it will get into your case no matter what you do or where it is. Too much filtration will be just as bad as too little. It doesn't really matter if someone can keep most of the dust out. Id rather collect some dust over time than have no air flow. Cleaning dust doesn't cost money. Replacing components because of heat does. I recently cleaned off all my fans and filters and re-managed my cables. Makes me feel good getting these things done. I don't see why anyone would put there desk on the floor unless there is no other option.


----------



## THEEDUUDE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> 
> 
> yeah mine has good cable managment, maybe he's not finished with his build yet. so i hope cause it wont get very good air flow like that


Wont get ANY airflow like that. The GPU and CPU aren't the only things that need cooling. The chipset on the mobo looks buried. That's one crazy looking mess! lol


----------



## THEEDUUDE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> That is just a mess....
> 
> You would of been better served by running one loop for everything,you have kinked tubing everywhere which will ruin flow....


Welcome to my Chop-Shop. MMMUUUHHHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## THEEDUUDE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djerald*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I plan to buy this case, but i would like to know something before. Someone can tell me if i can mount fans on the lateral window using a tower heatsink like Thermalright Ultra-120 which is 160mm tall. I saw some pics on this thread (using Noctua or Cooler Master towers) but none of yours with lateral fans mounted on the window. Is it possible or top of these heatsinks are too close of the window to permit fans mounting?
> 
> Thanks.


I have the CM V8 heatsink and it is @ 1/4 inch from the side panel window. You can always just mount one on the lower mount.


----------



## kizwan

@THEEDUUDE, no need to reply to old posts please.


----------



## randomdude4321

Yes, please refrain from responding to posts from a while ago, and also edit your existing post instead of posting 3-4 in a row









What blue LED fans would you guys recommend for my front panel on this case for under $15 each? the ones i have arent cutting it.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEEDUUDE*
> 
> Wont get ANY airflow like that. The GPU and CPU aren't the only things that need cooling. The chipset on the mobo looks buried. That's one crazy looking mess! lol


he has fixed his airflow issue since then, thats a very old post.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomdude4321*
> 
> Yes, please refrain from responding to posts from a while ago, and also edit your existing post instead of posting 3-4 in a row
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What blue LED fans would you guys recommend for my front panel on this case for under $15 each? the ones i have arent cutting it.


These aren't too bad BitFenix Spectre Pro LED Blue 120mm Case Fan.


----------



## jlhawn

What blue LED fans would you guys recommend for my front panel on this case for under $15 each? the ones i have arent cutting it.[/quote]

I ran these for some time before switching to all Noctua, here is a link, they are $15.99 though.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835129056


----------



## meryqat

My new c70 Build







:







specs soon ^_^


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomdude4321*
> 
> Yes, please refrain from responding to posts from a while ago, and also edit your existing post instead of posting 3-4 in a row
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What blue LED fans would you guys recommend for my front panel on this case for under $15 each? the ones i have arent cutting it.


I'm using Yate Loon DS12M-12 Blue LED fans and I love 'em. Pretty quiet for 71CFM fans. There is a couple pictures a few pages back with them on my case.


----------



## Maleren

The Antec 120mm blue LED fans aren't bad, but they do tend to run a little loud in my opinion. While I'm sure this wouldn't matter to some people, I notice you have a lot of Noctua in your rig.

I also love my Noctua fans btw, but compared to them, the Antecs are noticeably louder. On the upside, there's no missing them as they are quite bright.


----------



## THEEDUUDE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I either like milk chocolate or raspberry red/drk red


Im with you on that. Dark colors go with dark colors. Orange or a dark yellow would also look sweet, with red touches or vice-versa.


----------



## THEEDUUDE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *komputerkid18*
> 
> Hey fellow C70 owners! Heres my C70 water cooled build that I have been recently working on. Oh and by the way, I'm new to the forums, but not to computers. I've been browsing overclock.net for a while but I've just never gotten around to making an account and posting. To start, heres my parts list.
> 
> Corsair C70
> ASUS Z77 Sabertooth
> Corsair 16GB Vengeance RAM
> ASUS GTX 780 w/ EK Titan Waterblock
> Intel i5 3750K OC'd to 4.5 GHZ
> Samsung 256GB SSD
> Crucial M4 128 SSD
> Seagate 1TB HDD
> WD Black 2TB HDD
> XSPC Raystorm CPU Waterblock
> Alphacool Dual 120mm Top Rad
> XSPC Dual 120mm Bot Rad
> 4x Corsair 120mm SP Fans
> Swiftech Maelstrom Rad/Res Combo w/ Swiftech MCP35x
> Primochill UV Blue Tubing
> Distilled Water w/ KillCoil
> Logysis UV Cathodes
> Custom cut Acrylic Plexi Clear Case Window
> 
> I'm really happy with this build and I would love to hear what you guys think of it. It looks beast at night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in the pictures, the RAM and HDD's/SSD's aren't all installed. In addition, the GPU water loop hasn't been completed yet. By the way, it would really help if you guys could give me rep as I am looking to sell the leftovers of this build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to see what you guys have to say! I'll keep you guys posted as well.


I have to say, I'm not much of a fan of purple, but that looks good. Just goes to show, you never know what something is going to look like until it's in front of you hey.


----------



## THEEDUUDE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> Ok white c70 with clear window red led or white?


Well, I would go with red. Red and white go hand in hand. Alternatively, if all the components are white, they will reflect any color of light.


----------



## THEEDUUDE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> I am just having the hardest time making up my mind on what color case i should get and what color LEDs i should get to match it. Any ideas would be much appreciated. Btw my parts are a gtx 780 msi g45 gaming z87 so the gtx geforce and motherboard is mostly black with specs of red ram is black psu cables are black. I was thinking of getting the black case with red LEDs or the white one with white LEDs and if i got the green one then green LEDs or white LEDs tell me which sounds best to you or if you have something else in mind


IMO, red goes with any of them. Or orange. I have the green case with the trim painted a marigold yellow and a red light inside. looks pretty good. I want to try red trim next. I think that will look best. Sorry if the post is late. I'm new here, the last few days.


----------



## THEEDUUDE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> The front one I did without removing it. I just cut out the Carbon fiber with about 1/4 inch on each side and used a soft rubber tool to stuff around the edges and then cut around it with an exacto knife to trim the excess. The little plastic tool is just a thermal paste spreader. The rubber tipped tool in the last pic is helpful in larger applications.
> 
> Here's a couple pics if it helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind I cut out the whole thing at once, it was a little tricky to get it in place just right but it was doable just a little tricky.
> 
> Oh , and if you do this take off the front panel LOL. I just left it on for instructional purposes.


I really like the carbon fiber look man. Red and black. Can't go wrong there.


----------



## THEEDUUDE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrrath*
> 
> Meh, I gotta put my watercooling plan to the side because my car just died.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always fun wehn you have money to spend to do stuff you like something is like NOPE you gotta put some money in me first.
> 
> *on a side note:
> 
> Did anyone over here ever managed to fit a 3.5m frontpanel in the drivebay cages?*


Oh yea. I know all too well what that's like. My car is turning into a POS. I'll fix one thing, then feel good @ it so I save up some money for my pc. Then, of course, something else goes bad and there goes the money I wanted to spend on my pc. Was going to get an h60 for my cpu and I ended up with a new tire for the old car. ***!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEEDUUDE*
> 
> I really like the carbon fiber look man. Red and black. Can't go wrong there.


Thanks,

This is what the rest looks like.As you can see RED and Black is where I'm at.


----------



## CannedBullets

That looks really nice, I might do that with my case, except in blue and without the carbon fiber look. The blue might clash with my Noctua fans but Noctua doesn't make any transparent blue LED fans. The blue heatspreaders on my RAM and the blue LED on my H100i should make up for it if I go with the mod.


----------



## THEEDUUDE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I delid all my Ivy which I currently have 4 Ivys. 3x 3770k and 1x 3570k (my main build). A lot of people have been complaining about the temps and the fact that the beta chips had significantly lower temps than the consumer release. I didn't believe them and bought one to try it out all with a motherboard together from MicroCenter. The temps were horrible, I thought delidding it would be enough but it wasn't. I ended up just giving the entire combo away to my friend whose birthday was coincidentally the week after and I owed her one from helping me with school. Idling at around 40C (with delid already compared to 25C idle on my Ivy) and loads were way too high for me to be comfortable with on a mediocre clock. I have my Ivy @ 4.8 @ 1.264v.
> 
> They do still sell a Sabertooth Z77 for the 1155 socket, they look almost alike between the 1150 and 1155 generations so that ain't a problem. Old tech is not necessarily bad and sometimes it's better. Just imagine, most people still prefer Windows 7 over Windows 8 even though Win8 is newer or some people like the XP OS better than all the ones up to now.


Not sure why you think 4.8 is a mediocre oc. Maybe its just because I have air cooling at 4.5ghz 1.24v. My coolermaster V8 keeps my cpu at @ 73c full load with aida 64, and @ 78c full load with intel burn. Not too happy @ the temps, but when I game, it doesn't go over 60c anyways.


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEEDUUDE*
> 
> Not sure why you think 4.8 is a mediocre oc. Maybe its just because I have air cooling at 4.5ghz 1.24v. My coolermaster V8 keeps my cpu at @ 73c full load with aida 64, and @ 78c full load with intel burn. Not too happy @ the temps, but when I game, it doesn't go over 60c anyways.


Lucky you. I have a 3700k 4.5ghz 1.3V overclock. Any more and my computer BSOD's. I am sure if I up the voltage is would help, but temps in Prime 95 MAX are #1 74, 80,81, 76. That is already enough for me.


----------



## D4RK P4SS3NG3R

Hello,

I just joined this forum a few secs ago, so be patient if I might ask something already known. I want to buy the case and set up my already owned watercooling parts. But my prob is that the reservoir is huge. So I need to know the exact dimensions from the bottom of the case up to the 5,25" Bay. Would be great if anyone in here could just put out a measuring tape and let me know.


----------



## RichiRichX

Finally finished this video!









There's lots of keying and scenes with colours, so I definitely had to put in the Corsair C70, especially with all the LEDs I installed before









Hope you enjoy! (Check out 2:38 to see the case







)


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichiRichX*
> 
> Finally finished this video!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots of keying and scenes with colours, so I definitely had to put in the Corsair C70, especially with all the LEDs I installed before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoy! (Check out 2:38 to see the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Cool music video!


----------



## Archer S

Quote:


> I just joined this forum a few secs ago, so be patient if I might ask something already known. I want to buy the case and set up my already owned watercooling parts. But my prob is that the reservoir is huge. So I need to know the exact dimensions from the bottom of the case up to the 5,25" Bay. Would be great if anyone in here could just put out a measuring tape and let me know.


284mm however the mounting holes for fans at the bottom protrude a little into the case. the top also has a paid of small protrusions for the hard drive cage. i think the absolute minimal spacing would be 275mm however you can fit 284mm things if you position them right


----------



## D4RK P4SS3NG3R

nice, thank you !! That should fit , the reservoir with the mounted pump is about 250mm. Now I can order one of those babys for myself...


----------



## RichiRichX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Cool music video!


Thanks very much!


----------



## Archer S

Quote:


> nice, thank you !! That should fit , the reservoir with the mounted pump is about 250mm. Now I can order one of those babys for myself...


yep that will for sure fit. you will love the case!

I cant wait until i have a job next summer so i can get a new rig and put a pair of new GPUs under water. I plan to fit another dual 140mm radiator and a single 140mm as well. (no 120mm fans at all)


----------



## D4RK P4SS3NG3R

I hope ur plans will work







I prefer my MoRa3 at the outside...


----------



## Archer S

yeah i already have a 280 up top. going to put another 280 down bottom and a 140 in front. it will be tricky making it fit but thats a whole lot of rad









The hard drive will go where the rear 120mm fan is


----------



## bfc_xxx

Are there any photos with H110 fitted inside C70?


----------



## Naebic

⠀


----------



## bfc_xxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naebic*
> 
> 
> 
> There's mine.


Great thanx, as I've imagined it.

I like the clean look of the H110 compared to H100i.

I will get one too!


----------



## THEEDUUDE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> Lucky you. I have a 3700k 4.5ghz 1.3V overclock. Any more and my computer BSOD's. I am sure if I up the voltage is would help, but temps in Prime 95 MAX are #1 74, 80,81, 76. That is already enough for me.


Sounds good man. Prime 95, as far as I know, is the harshest stress test. I've never tried it. I'm afraid lol!


----------



## randomdude4321

hey guys, heres a question-
My front panel to motherboard cables are a friggin mess. The front USB, the front audio, and the power button, etc are all at the bottom of my mobo. Would it be safe to route those through the CPU cutout and behind the mobo, or could that potentially cause problems?


----------



## Archer S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomdude4321*
> 
> hey guys, heres a question-
> My front panel to motherboard cables are a friggin mess. The front USB, the front audio, and the power button, etc are all at the bottom of my mobo. Would it be safe to route those through the CPU cutout and behind the mobo, or could that potentially cause problems?


my front panel cables come out of the hole at the bottom beside the psu, most of them are neat in that configuration. the audio cable however i snaked behind the motherboard. seems fine.


----------



## THEEDUUDE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomdude4321*
> 
> hey guys, heres a question-
> My front panel to motherboard cables are a friggin mess. The front USB, the front audio, and the power button, etc are all at the bottom of my mobo. Would it be safe to route those through the CPU cutout and behind the mobo, or could that potentially cause problems?


You could possibly drill your own holes for the PSU mount bringing it closer to the side panel, therefore making room to drill holes for the cables to run through next to the PSU. I'm not %100 on that. Its just a suggestion. Running the wires between the mobo and mobo tray sounds like a risky move to me, and I wouldn't recommend it. Although they probably would fit. All it takes is just one of those sharp solder points to short and fry your PC. I've thought of that myself, but didn't want to risk it.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichiRichX*
> 
> Finally finished this video!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots of keying and scenes with colours, so I definitely had to put in the Corsair C70, especially with all the LEDs I installed before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoy! (Check out 2:38 to see the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Pretty slick Richi Rich.

Would have looked better with this window though.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomdude4321*
> 
> hey guys, heres a question-
> My front panel to motherboard cables are a friggin mess. The front USB, the front audio, and the power button, etc are all at the bottom of my mobo. Would it be safe to route those through the CPU cutout and behind the mobo, or could that potentially cause problems?


I have built a number of systems for others and have ran wires behind the motherboard,
I just lay the wires where I want them then put electrical tape over them before mounting
the motherboard. one system I did that way for a friend was in 2009 and it's still running fine
for him today.


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichiRichX*
> 
> Finally finished this video!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots of keying and scenes with colours, so I definitely had to put in the Corsair C70, especially with all the LEDs I installed before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoy! (Check out 2:38 to see the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Dude, loved the video.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomdude4321*
> 
> hey guys, heres a question-
> My front panel to motherboard cables are a friggin mess. The front USB, the front audio, and the power button, etc are all at the bottom of my mobo. Would it be safe to route those through the CPU cutout and behind the mobo, or could that potentially cause problems?


Most mobo's have them at the bottom. I had them running out the side cable management slot before but now I had them behind the mobo. It's perfect. They just curl up to the port and you don't see any cable. It's perfectly safe. When you're feeding the cables down, just try and go easy. That's all.


----------



## THEEDUUDE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Just finished LED edge lighting, then saw this post.
> 
> Here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya'll should check out the worklog, lots of custom lighting and acrylic coming up.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1341642/project-sampson-crazy-lights-and-mad-tunes-all-in-1-corsair-c70


Hey man. Sorry this is a little late, I know, but do I see an IDE cable in there? Or is it just a really nice and tight sleeve job? If I don't get a response its understandable. 9 months later lol.


----------



## THEEDUUDE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Because the artist doesn't pay enough attention to detail. Still it's a lot better then the window they come with. It would be nice if Corsair came out with a aftermarket version something like this for those of us who would rather have a solid window instead of a bunch of holes in one.


That's etched on the inside rite? A common mistake. Oh well. It still looks killer!


----------



## rocker22dallas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Pretty slick Richi Rich.
> 
> Would have looked better with this window though.


is there a place you can buy the solid side panel? or is it something you'd have to make?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocker22dallas*
> 
> is there a place you can buy the solid side panel? or is it something you'd have to make?


I bought mine at a local glass shop for 20 bucks, it's acrylic.
corsair talked about making them but never did.


----------



## rocker22dallas

awesome, i'll have to look into that. looks a lot cleaner without all the little holes


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocker22dallas*
> 
> awesome, i'll have to look into that. looks a lot cleaner without all the little holes


when I first saw the C70 I thought man thats a ugly window, but after reading about the case I bought it anyway, and am very glad
I did. and the window replacement was no big job.


----------



## sebar

I dont know if anyone here has seen this yet but there is a C70 in the new Splinter Cell game.


----------



## Buehlar

LOL ^^ is it liquid cooled?


----------



## bfc_xxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Pretty slick Richi Rich.
> 
> Would have looked better with this window though.


The logo on the window is a sticker?


----------



## RichiRichX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Pretty slick Richi Rich.
> 
> Would have looked better with this window though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> Dude, loved the video.


Thanks guys! Glad you liked it







Yes haha a more stylish window than the stock one would have been more attractive, of course









P.S. Sebar, you'll have to forgive me, please.. I'm itching to get that full window but I'm quite broke at the moment - hold on for me!


----------



## gdubc

You will love that window when you get it. And for me, Sebar's window was cheaper than making one myself.


----------



## dallas1990

I'd like to "stealth" my nxzt hue modual inside my case so it doesn't take a 5.25" bay.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEEDUUDE*
> 
> Hey man. Sorry this is a little late, I know, but do I see an IDE cable in there? Or is it just a really nice and tight sleeve job? If I don't get a response its understandable. 9 months later lol.


Yes, yes you do. I wish I was that good with sleeving.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dallas1990*
> 
> I'd like to "stealth" my nxzt hue modual inside my case so it doesn't take a 5.25" bay.


I was going to try to do that too, then I got these instead for the same price as the hue, but twice the length with no slot taken.
I found out about them from Buehlar, who is using them in his m.o.t.m. nominated build.


----------



## dallas1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> I was going to try to do that too, then I got these instead for the same price as the hue, but twice the length with no slot taken.
> I found out about them from Buehlar, who is using them in his m.o.t.m. nominated build.


nice you have a link for them? Also how do you power them? Same way as the hue?


----------



## randomdude4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dallas1990*
> 
> nice you have a link for them? Also how do you power them? Same way as the hue?


they come, usually, with an adapter with no other end that you can solder to a spare molex adapter that you have sitting around.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dallas1990*
> 
> nice you have a link for them? Also how do you power them? Same way as the hue?


This is the kit I purchased without a power adapter. You can also get a kit with an included 12v power adapter much like a laptop power brick.
RGB LED Strip

I just made up a simple adapter molex to barrel so I could plug directly into the PSU.


----------



## randomdude4321

Outta curiosity could you describe/picture how you hid all the cables/IR reciever and such


----------



## RichiRichX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomdude4321*
> 
> Outta curiosity could you describe/picture how you hid all the cables/IR reciever and such


Stick the adapter and wiring in the optical drive bay


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomdude4321*
> 
> Outta curiosity could you describe/picture how you hid all the cables/IR reciever and such


I covered mine with some black carbon and stuck it behind the back panel.
The sensor cable is long enough to then be routed towards the side window.


----------



## Monkeybusiness

I Just finished building my first gaming pc rig about a week or so ago
I was on a budget so it might not be a ''crazy gaming 3 way TITAN sli water cooled'' gaming pc.. but from where I come from (console, ps3 to be precise) its a gigantic step up









Also I figured that an ssd wasn't necessary so I concentrated my budget on the main component tinking that I could get one (ssd) in the future
(If you have any sugestions on ssd, recomendations on fans to get, please feel free to post a reply







)

here are the specs :
Corsair c70 gun metal black case (of course)
Asus z87 sabertooth
Intel i7 4770k @3.5ghz (for the moment)
Gigabyte gtx 770 windforce oc version
Corsair vengeance 2x4 gb ddr3
Corsair h100i
WD 1tb black hdd
Asus dvd/cd burner

Still needs a tad bit of cable management but im overall more than pleased with how it came out
Note, the LED you will see in this case are in fact part of a defence system that blinds any thief who opens up the side panel, very effective as you might experience with some of the picture.. haha

Oh yeah and for those who noticed, until I make myself a clear window to replace the stock one, I just turned the original one so the honeycomb patern is hiding the hdd tray and not the mobo


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monkeybusiness*
> 
> I Just finished building my first gaming pc rig about a week or so ago
> I was on a budget so it might not be a ''crazy gaming 3 way TITAN sli water cooled'' gaming pc.. but from where I come from (console, ps3 to be precise) its a gigantic step up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I figured that an ssd wasn't necessary so I concentrated my budget on the main component tinking that I could get one (ssd) in the future
> (If you have any sugestions on ssd, recomendations on fans to get, please feel free to post a reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> here are the specs :
> Corsair c70 gun metal black case (of course)
> Asus z87 sabertooth
> Intel i7 4770k @3.5ghz (for the moment)
> Gigabyte gtx 770 windforce oc version
> Corsair vengeance 2x4 gb ddr3
> Corsair h100i
> WD 1tb black hdd
> Asus dvd/cd burner
> 
> Still needs a tad bit of cable management but im overall more than pleased with how it came out
> Note, the LED you will see in this case are in fact part of a defence system that blinds any thief who opens up the side panel, very effective as you might experience with some of the picture.. haha
> 
> Oh yeah and for those who noticed, until I make myself a clear window to replace the stock one, I just turned the original one so the honeycomb patern is hiding the hdd tray and not the mobo
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hi Monkeybusiness







Those are indeed some nice specs.

Well my only suggestion happens to be your future SSD. If you've never used one before, be assured that you won't regret it as it's currently the mother of all upgrades









You'll hear many suggestions for SSD brands, Corsair, Samsung, OCZ Vertex, Kingston etc, they're all good in respect. I happen to own a Crucial M4 256GB, not the fastest out there but very reliable drives, and I suspect it's replacement, the M500 trumps it. I just bought 2 Sandisk Extreme II's that are blazing-ally fast and they run on or above par with the best of it's competitors, I couldn't be happier with them.
Other members are sure to share their experiences with other brands, but at this point, any SSD will give your system a hefty jolt.









Welcome to the club!


----------



## rocker22dallas

i just rotated my window the same way today while i was removing the lower hdd bay and moving both fans to the front between the front panel and hdd bays


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monkeybusiness*
> 
> I Just finished building my first gaming pc rig about a week or so ago
> I was on a budget so it might not be a ''crazy gaming 3 way TITAN sli water cooled'' gaming pc.. but from where I come from (console, ps3 to be precise) its a gigantic step up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I figured that an ssd wasn't necessary so I concentrated my budget on the main component tinking that I could get one (ssd) in the future
> (If you have any sugestions on ssd, recomendations on fans to get, please feel free to post a reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> here are the specs :
> Corsair c70 gun metal black case (of course)
> Asus z87 sabertooth
> Intel i7 4770k @3.5ghz (for the moment)
> Gigabyte gtx 770 windforce oc version
> Corsair vengeance 2x4 gb ddr3
> Corsair h100i
> WD 1tb black hdd
> Asus dvd/cd burner
> 
> Still needs a tad bit of cable management but im overall more than pleased with how it came out
> Note, the LED you will see in this case are in fact part of a defence system that blinds any thief who opens up the side panel, very effective as you might experience with some of the picture.. haha
> 
> Oh yeah and for those who noticed, until I make myself a clear window to replace the stock one, I just turned the original one so the honeycomb patern is hiding the hdd tray and not the mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice!









Welcome to the club!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Hi Monkeybusiness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are indeed some nice specs.
> 
> Well my only suggestion happens to be your future SSD. If you've never used one before, be assured that you won't regret it as it's currently the mother of all upgrades
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll hear many suggestions for SSD brands, Corsair, Samsung, OCZ Vertex, Kingston etc, they're all good in respect. I happen to own a Crucial M4 256GB, not the fastest out there but very reliable drives, and I suspect it's replacement, the M500 trumps it. I just bought 2 Sandisk Extreme II's that are blazing-ally fast and they run on or above par with the best of it's competitors, I couldn't be happier with them.
> Other members are sure to share their experiences with other brands, but at this point, any SSD will give your system a hefty jolt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the club!


Agreed! I'm stoked when I first time booting windows from SSDs (raid0).


----------



## Andrios

Hey guys, before I purchase this case I had a question.

Is it possible to water cool an i5 3750k and SLI gtx 680s? Could I fit enough radiators for a efficient setup? I will be doing some mild overclocking on both.

Thanks!


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrios*
> 
> Hey guys, before I purchase this case I had a question.
> 
> Is it possible to water cool an i5 3750k and SLI gtx 680s? Could I fit enough radiators for a efficient setup? I will be doing some mild overclocking on both.
> 
> Thanks!


Yes sir,
currently cooling 3770K, M5F Motherboard and Crossfire HD 7870's with 2x 240mm and a 120mm









Check the 1st post as there is a ton of info about custom cooling with 360mm and 240mm RADs


----------



## Buehlar

For those that wanted to know about the range of brightness for the 5050 RGB strips. I counted 7 different intensity settings. The pics below are from the brightest setting to the lowest for each preset color.


----------



## kizwan

Nice Buehlar. rep+


----------



## Anti Hero

Hey guys, I've been meaning to post some pics of my C70 but haven't had time to do so. So here's a few videos from when I first built it with a single 5770 to now with much better spec and SLI'd Asus direct cu2 gtx 670's. I hope you enjoy! Next up... Full custom loop

I'm not sure how to embed here, could someone tell me how? Until then, here's the links.

When I first built it.






Upgrade #1






Upgrade #2


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrios*
> 
> Hey guys, before I purchase this case I had a question.
> 
> Is it possible to water cool an i5 3750k and SLI gtx 680s? Could I fit enough radiators for a efficient setup? I will be doing some mild overclocking on both.
> 
> Thanks!


Absolutely, I'm just about to order a dual rad setup and it will be cooling a 3570k and sli'd 670s. Plenty of room in the case.


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> Hey guys, I've been meaning to post some pics of my C70 but haven't had time to do so. So here's a few videos from when I first built it with a single 5770 to now with much better spec and SLI'd Asus direct cu2 top gtx 670's. I hope you enjoy! Next up... Full custom loop
> 
> I'm not sure how to embed here, could someone tell me how? Until then, here's the links.
> 
> When I first built it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upgrade #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upgrade #2


Bottom of the page FTL lol


----------



## district11

Hey fella's

New to the forum, and new to PC building









Already have a C70, and I'm slowly buying bits and pieces to put in it.

I have a quick question though, one of the umbilicals has the coloured cables exposed at the end, and they arent covered by a black shroud - my case is upstairs sealed in the box until I am ready to build my PC, can anyone tell me which umbilical it is? I want to get a fully sleeved all black extension so I can hide the multi-coloured cables behind the mobo tray.

Also, how does my cooling set up sound?

I have ordered 5 Be Quiet! SIlent Wings 2 fans, and 2 Corsair SP120's (High Pressure, low noise)

I plan to remove the bottom HDD cage, mount 1 BQ SW2 on the floor, 1 on the remaining HDD cage, and two in the front panel, which makes 4.
Use one of them as an exhaust.

mount the two SP120's on top of a H100i as intakes, drawing air in, through the rad. (gonna get magnetic intake filters though)

Thanks


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *district11*
> 
> Hey fella's
> 
> New to the forum, and new to PC building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already have a C70, and I'm slowly buying bits and pieces to put in it.
> 
> I have a quick question though, one of the umbilicals has the coloured cables exposed at the end, and they arent covered by a black shroud - my case is upstairs sealed in the box until I am ready to build my PC, can anyone tell me which umbilical it is? I want to get a fully sleeved all black extension so I can hide the multi-coloured cables behind the mobo tray.
> 
> Also, how does my cooling set up sound?
> 
> I have ordered 5 Be Quiet! SIlent Wings 2 fans, and 2 Corsair SP120's (High Pressure, low noise)
> 
> I plan to remove the bottom HDD cage, mount 1 BQ SW2 on the floor, 1 on the remaining HDD cage, and two in the front panel, which makes 4.
> Use one of them as an exhaust.
> 
> mount the two SP120's on top of a H100i as intakes, drawing air in, through the rad. (gonna get magnetic intake filters though)
> 
> Thanks


As far as i can remember theyre all black all the way. I dont remember seeing any colors.


----------



## Kitaco

Hi guys, this is my C70, just did an upgrade for 2013.

some specs:
- Corsair C70
- Intel 4770k @ 4.5Ghz
- ASUS 1150 Maximus Formula VI
- 16GB Corsair dominator Platinum
- MSI GTX 780
- Corsair AX850
- Corsair H100i with SP120 preformance

to do:

-GTX 780 SLI
- Custom waterloop





any comments and tips are welcome!


----------



## THEEDUUDE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> I dont know if anyone here has seen this yet but there is a C70 in the new Splinter Cell game.


looks like corsair has another fan on the dev staff of ubisoft.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitaco*
> 
> Hi guys, this is my C70, just did an upgrade for 2013.
> 
> some specs:
> - Corsair C70
> - Intel 4770k @ 4.5Ghz
> - ASUS 1150 Maximus Formula VI
> - 16GB Corsair dominator Platinum
> - MSI GTX 780
> - Corsair AX850
> - Corsair H100i with SP120 preformance
> 
> to do:
> 
> -GTX 780 SLI
> - Custom waterloop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any comments and tips are welcome!


Looks kinda familiar LOL Black and RED rocks. I have an Corsair AF 149 quiet the brings in air from the bottom of the case. It works nicely. I don't have a full sleeved set yet, just extensions. I like the look. I have to spend big or make my own because I have the Seasonic SS660 platinum and can't get the cheap pre-made like Corsair so I m going to sleeve my own with materials and tools from MDPC. Up to this point I have been against LED fans but I am starting to think havinf a couple RED ones in mine would be nice. Can you get pics that show off the lighting from the fams?


----------



## Monkeybusiness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *district11*
> 
> Hey fella's
> 
> New to the forum, and new to PC building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already have a C70, and I'm slowly buying bits and pieces to put in it.
> 
> I have a quick question though, one of the umbilicals has the coloured cables exposed at the end, and they arent covered by a black shroud - my case is upstairs sealed in the box until I am ready to build my PC, can anyone tell me which umbilical it is? I want to get a fully sleeved all black extension so I can hide the multi-coloured cables behind the mobo tray.
> 
> Also, how does my cooling set up sound?
> 
> I have ordered 5 Be Quiet! SIlent Wings 2 fans, and 2 Corsair SP120's (High Pressure, low noise)
> 
> I plan to remove the bottom HDD cage, mount 1 BQ SW2 on the floor, 1 on the remaining HDD cage, and two in the front panel, which makes 4.
> Use one of them as an exhaust.
> 
> mount the two SP120's on top of a H100i as intakes, drawing air in, through the rad. (gonna get magnetic intake filters though)
> 
> Thanks


Welcome to the forum









If I understood you correctly, you are talking about the 24 pin plug on my pictures... You can get some all black extensions if you wish so









http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812119481

Good luck with your build and post some pictures


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *district11*
> 
> Hey fella's
> 
> New to the forum, and new to PC building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already have a C70, and I'm slowly buying bits and pieces to put in it.
> 
> I have a quick question though, one of the umbilicals has the coloured cables exposed at the end, and they arent covered by a black shroud - my case is upstairs sealed in the box until I am ready to build my PC, can anyone tell me which umbilical it is? I want to get a fully sleeved all black extension so I can hide the multi-coloured cables behind the mobo tray.
> 
> Also, how does my cooling set up sound?
> 
> I have ordered 5 Be Quiet! SIlent Wings 2 fans, and 2 Corsair SP120's (High Pressure, low noise)
> 
> I plan to remove the bottom HDD cage, mount 1 BQ SW2 on the floor, 1 on the remaining HDD cage, and two in the front panel, which makes 4.
> Use one of them as an exhaust.
> 
> mount the two SP120's on top of a H100i as intakes, drawing air in, through the rad. (gonna get magnetic intake filters though)
> 
> Just a little tip : push through the radiator as exhaust. You should have intake from the lower front and all exhaust out the upper back of the case. If you push your CPU at all you don't want to bring that warm air into the case.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Buehlar

^^^ Did you just quote yourself within his quote? LOL









@District11
+1 on intake front/bottom and exhaust top/rear with SP120 on the rad








I think the cable you're talking about is for the front headphone & mic


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> ^^^ Did you just quote yourself within his quote? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @District11
> +1 on intake front/bottom and exhaust top/rear with SP120 on the rad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the cable you're talking about is for the front headphone & mic


No it's my quote in his post. Don't know how that happened.


----------



## AbidingDude

My buddy who's moving to Sydney just sold me his C70 for 50$
Happy days


----------



## bfc_xxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbidingDude*
> 
> My buddy who's moving to Sydney just sold me his C70 for 50$
> Happy days


WOW you are very lucky!!!!


----------



## AbidingDude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfc_xxx*
> 
> WOW you are very lucky!!!!


Time for a new build


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichiRichX*
> 
> Finally finished this video!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots of keying and scenes with colours, so I definitely had to put in the Corsair C70, especially with all the LEDs I installed before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoy! (Check out 2:38 to see the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> Hey guys, I've been meaning to post some pics of my C70 but haven't had time to do so. So here's a few videos from when I first built it with a single 5770 to now with much better spec and SLI'd Asus direct cu2 gtx 670's. I hope you enjoy! Next up... Full custom loop
> 
> I'm not sure how to embed here, could someone tell me how? Until then, here's the links.
> 
> When I first built it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upgrade #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upgrade #2


I added the link to the videos at first post.


----------



## BabylonDown

All these builds are looking fantastic.

I was just wondering if anyone has figured out if any 240 rads will fit in the front with/without modification. If I ground down the fan mount holes on the bottom front of the case and may take the lip off the underside of the 5.25 drive bay, would I be able to fit one there.

I plan on putting a 5.25 dual bay res on the bottom two 5.25 bay slots so I cannot have a rad sticking up past the optical bay drive.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> All these builds are looking fantastic.
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone has figured out if any 240 rads will fit in the front with/without modification. If I ground down the fan mount holes on the bottom front of the case and may take the lip off the underside of the 5.25 drive bay, would I be able to fit one there.
> 
> I plan on putting a 5.25 dual bay res on the bottom two 5.25 bay slots so I cannot have a rad sticking up past the optical bay drive.


Yes you can, some rads need a bit of modding but nothing drastic.


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> All these builds are looking fantastic.
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone has figured out if any 240 rads will fit in the front with/without modification. If I ground down the fan mount holes on the bottom front of the case and may take the lip off the underside of the 5.25 drive bay, would I be able to fit one there.
> 
> I plan on putting a 5.25 dual bay res on the bottom two 5.25 bay slots so I cannot have a rad sticking up past the optical bay drive.


It definitely helps to ground down those holes but with my Monsta I also had to remove the floor of the drive cages to get it to fit the way I wanted it. But I still have complete use out of all the bays + 1 because I relocated the front I/O. I also use a 5.25 bay res, and it works no problem. Here are some pics to illustrate what I'm trying to say.

Here you can see where I ground down the fan mounts.










Here you can see the rad mounted. Keep in mind I did not use the stock fan holes.










Here it is with the bay res in as well.










If you've got any further questions feel free to PM me









Happy modding!


----------



## RichiRichX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I added the link to the videos at first post.


Cheers mate! Really appreciate it


----------



## danceqiji

I do plan to add second loop for graphic card. Need to save the money first.


----------



## district11

hi guys,

thanks for your replies regarding the umbilical and my cooling config.

I will definately post pics, at the minute im buying bits weekly









will the EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Classified fit in this case? I saw a vid on youtube of some guy saying its pretty big


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *district11*
> 
> hi guys,
> 
> thanks for your replies regarding the umbilical and my cooling config.
> 
> I will definately post pics, at the minute im buying bits weekly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will the EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Classified fit in this case? I saw a vid on youtube of some guy saying its pretty big


Easy it's only 10 1/2 inch's, the 7870 I have coming is 11 1/4.


----------



## Maleren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Easy it's only 10 1/2 inch's, the 7870 I have coming is 11 1/4.


Yep. Lots of room in this case, worst case you can remove the upper drive bay for even more space.


----------



## DizzlePro

Hey, im about to order this case in white, im also planing to do a window mod aswell so can someone post the measurements i need for the arcrylic?
thanks


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> Hey, im about to order this case in white, im also planing to do a window mod aswell so can someone post the measurements i need for the arcrylic?
> thanks


348mm x 328mm. Thickness you can go up to 5mm. You can refer to first post.


----------



## zombieno7

I was considering throwing an XSPC Raystorm AX360 kit in my C70. I know a few people on here have 360s in their C70s. Did it require any modifications? How is the airflow? How much of the rad is blocked? Did it interfere with the 5.25" bays(the bayres/I still keep an optical drive)? I know push/pull is out of the question, but generally how is motherboard clearance on a push?


----------



## SolidSnakeUS

Sat on the case for 2 months and I finally got around to putting my parts into it. It surprisingly has way more room than I thought there would be, and has better compartment space than the Trooper. Also, since my Corsair A70 is so big, I can't run a fan on the upper section of the side door :/.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Just finished around 70hours of work this week on a Serva Windows PXE Server for installs and repair work as well as a Serviio free streaming media server.

I like having a no heat system in this case







8x 1gb/s nics and 6x 3tb WD reds, no raidcard, just jbod for now.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zombieno7*
> 
> I was considering throwing an XSPC Raystorm AX360 kit in my C70. I know a few people on here have 360s in their C70s. Did it require any modifications? How is the airflow? How much of the rad is blocked? Did it interfere with the 5.25" bays(the bayres/I still keep an optical drive)? I know push/pull is out of the question, but generally how is motherboard clearance on a push?


AX360 is 40mm thick. I can tell you won't have any problem putting 35mm thick radiator up top. I think with 5mm extra, it should fit without any problem (push only). With radiator >30mm thick, the only mod you need to do is removing the little metal bar behind the front I/O panel. The first 5.25" bay is occupied by the front I/O panel where the power/reset buttons & USB 3.0 ports are but plenty of room at the back of the panel. It won't interfere with the bay/res in the 5.25" bays too. You might want to keep an eye on *[ RomeoKilo's build log (AX360) ]*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolidSnakeUS*
> 
> Sat on the case for 2 months and I finally got around to putting my parts into it. It surprisingly has way more room than I thought there would be, and has better compartment space than the Trooper. Also, since my Corsair A70 is so big, I can't run a fan on the upper section of the side door :/.


I'm glad to see another person enjoying their C70 casing.


----------



## district11

nevermind


----------



## jlhawn

when i did the window mod in my C70 the window shop I bought the acrylic from said it should be a little bigger so that when i drilled the holes it won't crack, they said if you drill to close to the edge there is a risk of cracking. I got my acrylic for 20 bucks then paid about 2 bucks for the black rubber washers.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> when i did the window mod in my C70 the window shop I bought the acrylic from said it should be a little bigger so that when i drilled the holes it won't crack, they said if you drill to close to the edge there is a risk of cracking. I got my acrylic for 20 bucks then paid about 2 bucks for the black rubber washers.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I used 1/4" Lexon for the window. It's easier to drill than acrylic because it doesn't crack, chip and split as easily.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> I used 1/4" Lexon for the window. It's easier to drill than acrylic because it doesn't crack, chip and split as easily.
> Your avatar!...insane McCain! LMAO he lost a thousand $ = priceless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Stewart


I used 1/8" on mine, and yes Lexan is very good but it seems to cost more around my city, but lexan is the best, thats why it's in my race car. cost $1,300 for my car, parts and labor, but I don't skimp on safety in my race car.


----------



## Buehlar

Wow that's expensive...but agreed, safety comes 1st.
It only cost me 8 bucks pre-cut.
Very nice muscle BTW


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Wow that's expensive...but agreed, safety comes 1st.
> It only cost me 8 bucks pre-cut.
> Very nice muscle BTW


thank you.

also cost lots as it's top grade due to NHRA requirments.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Can I post my car again? lol


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> when i did the window mod in my C70 the window shop I bought the acrylic from said it should be a little bigger so that when i drilled the holes it won't crack, they said if you drill to close to the edge there is a risk of cracking. I got my acrylic for 20 bucks then paid about 2 bucks for the black rubber washers.


Yeah, the window I got a little bigger than stock window too. I decided to go with 8mm thick acrylic which means I need to trim the plastic HDD trays. I can't find drill bit for plastic or glass. I just use high speed drill bits.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Yeah, the window I got a little bigger than stock window too. I decided to go with 8mm thick acrylic which means I need to trim the plastic HDD trays. I can't find drill bit for plastic or glass. I just use high speed drill bits.


I have a set of drill bits made just for wood and plastic, I also applied masking tape on both sides of the acrylic before I marked the holes.


----------



## D4RK P4SS3NG3R

thanks to you, now i got my own C70 and the reservoir fits under the 5,25" Bay. Success !


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D4RK P4SS3NG3R*
> 
> thanks to you, now i got my own C70 and the reservoir fits under the 5,25" Bay. Success !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice work!


----------



## dallas1990

I love the blue coolant with the white leds. I'm thinking about doing a similar build but with internal rads and UV coolant maybe like a electric blue.

Wish there was a full size tower version of the c70 I love this case


----------



## Monkeybusiness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D4RK P4SS3NG3R*
> 
> thanks to you, now i got my own C70 and the reservoir fits under the 5,25" Bay. Success !


Where is your ram at doooo lol


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D4RK P4SS3NG3R*
> 
> thanks to you, now i got my own C70 and the reservoir fits under the 5,25" Bay. Success !


Wonderful build man. Love the blue theme. What LED is that I see peeking out of the top corner?


----------



## Devildog83

The Devil has arrived.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## dallas1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> The Devil has arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


sexy card. to bad they dont make a nvidia version lol


----------



## randomdude4321

I still wish Gethox would share the details of his full panel mod. Am i just supposed to assume its a piece of acrylic forced into position of the original door? :/


----------



## Nickadeamus

Ok, I got most of my Camo Build done so hear is what is in it and some picks

My custom paint job C70
4770k ( overclocked to 4.4)
Asus Sabertooth Z87
Corsair Vengeance 1866 16G (2-8G)
MSI GTX 760 4G ( I have one more coming in the mail)
Corsair H100i
Corsair AX760
OCZ Vertex 4 128GB SSD (Main Operating Systems and stuff)
Intel 520 120 SSD ( this was one from my other PC, I am running some games on it )
WD Black 1 TB ( for photos and stuff, will up grade later to 2TB)
Corsair AF120 Fan ( every other fan in the case is stock but this one)
ASUS Blue-ray drive
Corsairs sleeved cables
NZXT Led Green Kit ( I moded it some)
And a few other small bit and pieces
I replaces the side window with plexiglass smoke colored

hear are some of the newest pics







And hear are some with it out in the wild ( with cheap mouse and keyboard to go with it, I didn't want to paint a $60 mouse and a $100 plus keyboard)








I hope you enjoy the pic's I only have a cheep camera


----------



## Nickadeamus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D4RK P4SS3NG3R*
> 
> thanks to you, now i got my own C70 and the reservoir fits under the 5,25" Bay. Success !


Nice job


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> The Devil has arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice upgrade man








I saw those overclocks from the other thread too








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomdude4321*
> 
> I still wish Gethox would share the details of his full panel mod. Am i just supposed to assume its a piece of acrylic forced into position of the original door? :/


Yea, He can't share it with the community so I'm calling his bluff on it








FAKE mod???


----------



## Nickadeamus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I have a set of drill bits made just for wood and plastic, I also applied masking tape on both sides of the acrylic before I marked the holes.


Yes you need the right bits. I used 1/8 inch plexiglass and the first one I drilled out cracked and chipped really bad so I got a new piece and better bits. The plexiglass coasted me like $10 on ebay


----------



## Nickadeamus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monkeybusiness*
> 
> I Just finished building my first gaming pc rig about a week or so ago
> I was on a budget so it might not be a ''crazy gaming 3 way TITAN sli water cooled'' gaming pc.. but from where I come from (console, ps3 to be precise) its a gigantic step up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I figured that an ssd wasn't necessary so I concentrated my budget on the main component tinking that I could get one (ssd) in the future
> (If you have any sugestions on ssd, recomendations on fans to get, please feel free to post a reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> here are the specs :
> Corsair c70 gun metal black case (of course)
> Asus z87 sabertooth
> Intel i7 4770k @3.5ghz (for the moment)
> Gigabyte gtx 770 windforce oc version
> Corsair vengeance 2x4 gb ddr3
> Corsair h100i
> WD 1tb black hdd
> Asus dvd/cd burner
> 
> Still needs a tad bit of cable management but im overall more than pleased with how it came out
> Note, the LED you will see in this case are in fact part of a defence system that blinds any thief who opens up the side panel, very effective as you might experience with some of the picture.. haha
> 
> Oh yeah and for those who noticed, until I make myself a clear window to replace the stock one, I just turned the original one so the honeycomb patern is hiding the hdd tray and not the mobo


looks a lot like mine. it should pop up hear after they approve it " I don't know why they have to do that. I have other posts on here with pics


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Nice upgrade man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw those overclocks from the other thread too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, He can't share it with the community so I'm calling his bluff on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FAKE mod???


hows one fake a mod?


----------



## Nickadeamus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gethox*
> 
> Here is my Corsair C70 MOD So far. Water Cooling coming soon.


sorry if this is old news but I just seen this for the first time and have to say

"oh my god " I want one! I want one! I want a window like that!"

Now I have to buy some more stuff and redo my mostly complete Build.


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickadeamus*
> 
> sorry if this is old news but I just seen this for the first time and have to say
> 
> "oh my god " I want one! I want one! I want a window like that!"
> 
> Now I have to buy some more stuff and redo my mostly complete Build.


Wawawa!! I want one too.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> hows one fake a mod?


Calm down...it was a joke in the hopes that he would come forth and share the mod details


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Calm down...it was a joke in the hopes that he would come forth and share the mod details


Lol I sent that from my phone, sorry if blunt.


----------



## D4RK P4SS3NG3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monkeybusiness*
> 
> Where is your ram at doooo lol


that is a 8GB 1600mhz module from GEIL.


----------



## Monkeybusiness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D4RK P4SS3NG3R*
> 
> that is a 8GB 1600mhz module from GEIL.


That ram is slim and stealthy


----------



## D4RK P4SS3NG3R

haha, true , true !



BTW : the LED Stripe ist from LianLi, cost abput 20 €


----------



## dallas1990

Damn that's some tiny ram


----------



## Monkeybusiness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D4RK P4SS3NG3R*
> 
> haha, true , true !
> 
> 
> 
> BTW : the LED Stripe ist from LianLi, cost abput 20 €


Amazing picture quality btw..


----------



## Monkeybusiness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickadeamus*
> 
> Ok, I got most of my Camo Build done so hear is what is in it and some picks
> 
> My custom paint job C70
> 4770k ( overclocked to 4.4)
> Asus Sabertooth Z87
> Corsair Vengeance 1866 16G (2-8G)
> MSI GTX 760 4G ( I have one more coming in the mail)
> Corsair H100i
> Corsair AX760
> OCZ Vertex 4 128GB SSD (Main Operating Systems and stuff)
> Intel 520 120 SSD ( this was one from my other PC, I am running some games on it )
> WD Black 1 TB ( for photos and stuff, will up grade later to 2TB)
> Corsair AF120 Fan ( every other fan in the case is stock but this one)
> ASUS Blue-ray drive
> Corsairs sleeved cables
> NZXT Led Green Kit ( I moded it some)
> And a few other small bit and pieces
> I replaces the side window with plexiglass smoke colored
> 
> hear are some of the newest pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And hear are some with it out in the wild ( with cheap mouse and keyboard to go with it, I didn't want to paint a $60 mouse and a $100 plus keyboard)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy the pic's I only have a cheep camera


Nice build!! Just a small and easy tip that I almost never see anyone doing is turning the h100i 180 degrees horrizontaly so that the water tubes dont hide the cpu water block


----------



## Nickadeamus

On YouTube, Neweg channel there is a new vid of JJ from ASUS and Pual from Newegg are building two PC's. JJ from ASUS is using the Corsair C70.


----------



## Log801

Reporting in now that my custom loop is finally done. If you want to know more, check out my build log or ask!


----------



## Fanboy88

Hey log801, how long are your gpu's and what is the diameter of your res?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Log801*
> 
> Reporting in now that my custom loop is finally done. If you want to know more, check out my build log or ask!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice work!







I added link to your build log at first post.


----------



## Log801

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fanboy88*
> 
> Hey log801, how long are your gpu's and what is the diameter of your res?


My GPUs are 10" and the diameter of the res is 60mm. Here are the links if you're interested exactly what they are.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130799
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9575/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Nice work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added link to your build log at first post.


Thanks kizwan! I used your build as inspiration for mine, very nice job done as well


----------



## Fanboy88

Thank you.


----------



## Nickadeamus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Log801*
> 
> Reporting in now that my custom loop is finally done. If you want to know more, check out my build log or ask!


looks great


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickadeamus*
> 
> And hear are some with it out in the wild ( with cheap mouse and keyboard to go with it, I didn't want to paint a $60 mouse and a $100 plus keyboard)


I see the mouse fianally came out into play








Nice job








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D4RK P4SS3NG3R*
> 
> haha, true , true !


Nice to see someone with those modmytoys monsoon fittings in a loop. Looks great!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Log801*
> 
> Reporting in now that my custom loop is finally done.


I love the pastel white man...Makes me want some OREO cookies!









Great builds guy's...this thread just keeps on growing


----------



## Devildog83

I like the builds too gentleman. You done the C70 proud.


----------



## BabylonDown

I know this may be random, but I have some black sleeving for 24pin, 4+4 and 8pins for gpu. I was going to puchase some custom double colour sleeving with 2 blacks per red sleeve.

Is there something I could use to just paint the cables I want to be red? Like diecast paint in a matte colour?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> I know this may be random, but I have some black sleeving for 24pin, 4+4 and 8pins for gpu. I was going to puchase some custom double colour sleeving with 2 blacks per red sleeve.
> 
> Is there something I could use to just paint the cables I want to be red? Like diecast paint in a matte colour?


Just go buy red wire and use that if you don't want to buy the sleeving for it.


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Just go buy red wire and use that if you don't want to buy the sleeving for it.


I find all red is overpowering, like all black is overpowering. I have this "two black/one red" sleeving scheme stuck in my head.

There must be a way!!!!!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> I find all red is overpowering, like all black is overpowering. I have this "two black/one red" sleeving scheme stuck in my head.
> 
> There must be a way!!!!!


Just use the red on the ones you want. I am going to do RED and BLACK too from MDPC.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Log801*
> 
> Thanks kizwan! I used your build as inspiration for mine, very nice job done as well


Thank you!







I'm glad you like it.


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Just use the red on the ones you want. I am going to do RED and BLACK too from MDPC.


I've never tried pulling the wires out of an adapter. Not sure if I want to attempt to destroy my cables. I tend to be impatient with things like that.


----------



## gdubc

Unfortunately, patience is one of the big requirements in sleeving/making your own custom wires.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> I've never tried pulling the wires out of an adapter. Not sure if I want to attempt to destroy my cables. I tend to be impatient with things like that.


The best thing for you might be to get custom pre-made cables. Try this site http://lutro0-customs.com/collections/custom-sleeving-jobs. There is another place on the web you can get custom stuff done for a reasonable price. When I remember it I will post it. http://www.moddiy.com/products/6%252dPin-Modular-Power-Supply-Sleeved-Cable-to-2-x-SATA-Connectors-%252d-All-Red.html?gclid=CLrLu8eHxLkCFSRyQgodeTgARg


----------



## Vengeance0058

Been looking at this for my next build, not least because it's my name lol.


----------



## Fanboy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vengeance0058*
> 
> Been looking at this for my next build, not least because it's my name lol.


Go for it! It's a great case to work with and it has versatility.


----------



## dallas1990

Does little bit of everything. I find it as a perfect starter case for a first build.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

You can't go wrong. It was my first build too.


----------



## Monkeybusiness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dallas1990*
> 
> Does little bit of everything. I find it as a perfect starter case for a first build.


Went as a charm with this case for me .. and it was my first build


----------



## Fanboy88

I actually moved my first build into this case to do a rebuild and do custom loop.


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fanboy88*
> 
> I actually moved my first build into this case to do a rebuild and do custom loop.


As did I. It was a dream to build in compared to my 200R. Yikes that thing was cramped.


----------



## D4RK P4SS3NG3R




----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D4RK P4SS3NG3R*


Nice!







I think I saw your rig at water cooling club thread. BTW, what is that device connected to the bottom tubes?


----------



## jlhawn

do all of you think the front filter is good or bad in the C70? I am tired of cleaning it, and it cuts down air flow,
but if I remove it the air air pulling through the grill makes a high pitched noise that drives me crazy.
what to do??


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> do all of you think the front filter is good or bad in the C70? I am tired of cleaning it, and it cuts down air flow,
> but if I remove it the air air pulling through the grill makes a high pitched noise that drives me crazy.
> what to do??


I didn't test with & without it but I can tell it works great in controlling dust. Dust so far not yet blocked fins on top radiator because of it (few months now since I installed the radiator). The full window on the side panel also does help a lot too. Even with the dust filter & some dust on it, the stock fans can still pull in a lot of air. Of course with the HDD cage removed. The speed of the stock fans are regulated by motherboard. Did you run the Noctua fans at low/medium speed (with & without filter)?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I didn't test with & without it but I can tell it works great in controlling dust. Dust so far not yet blocked fins on top radiator because of it (few months now since I installed the radiator). The full window on the side panel also does help a lot too. Even with the dust filter & some dust on it, the stock fans can still pull in a lot of air. Of course with the HDD cage removed. The speed of the stock fans are regulated by motherboard. Did you run the Noctua fans at low/medium speed (with & without filter)?


the dust on the filter is so very little as I don't get much dust here, but even a little bit of dust and you can see it through the front grill and it looks awfull, then I have to pull the front cover again.
I guess I can try with the filter removed and lower the speed of just the 2 front intake Noctuas and see if it has the noise.
I run all my fans at 100% as they are very quiet (except if I remove the front filter)

this is how their setup.



and I don't have side fans.


----------



## Maleren

What model are the Top and front fans in your case? I've got 2 Noctua fans in my rig at the moment, and I will likely be buying several more in the future.


----------



## jlhawn

2 of these in front
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608026

2 of these up top
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608017


----------



## DizzlePro

OK i finally got this case

here mine



ill update wilth more photos later


----------



## Fanboy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> OK i finally got this case
> 
> here mine
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill update wilth more photos later


Nice! Looks real clean.


----------



## Nickadeamus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> I see the mouse fianally came out into play


yep I did try to put it off to the side some just to see if you would find it, lol


----------



## D4RK P4SS3NG3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I saw your rig at water cooling club thread. BTW, what is that device connected to the bottom tubes?


what exactly u mean ? The reservoir with integrated Laing D5 pump ?

/// or u mean the shield with 4x G1/4 connecting ? Thats from Koolance ! to the inside of the case there are 2 of the monsoon fittings and at the backside are 2x Koolance VL3N males, the females are at the tubes from the MoRa 3

second edit :








 oh man, im confused , NOW i think u mean the black box ? thats a flow indicator from Aquacomputer xD


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D4RK P4SS3NG3R*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *D4RK P4SS3NG3R*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I saw your rig at water cooling club thread. BTW, what is that device connected to the bottom tubes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what exactly u mean ? The reservoir with integrated Laing D5 pump ?
> 
> /// or u mean the shield with 4x G1/4 connecting ? Thats from Koolance ! to the inside of the case there are 2 of the monsoon fittings and at the backside are 2x Koolance VL3N males, the females are at the tubes from the MoRa 3
> 
> second edit :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh man, im confused , NOW i think u mean the black box ? thats a flow indicator from Aquacomputer xD
Click to expand...

Yes, the black box connected to bottom tubes.


----------



## D4RK P4SS3NG3R

ok, thats the flowmeter









*click*


----------



## Asvanzors

What's a good beginner water cooling loop to start with in this case, not a closed loop.


----------



## thekamikazepr

I heard XSPC are good begineer systems:

Can some one convalidate this?

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=59_202_972


----------



## Archer S

I have an xspc kit with a 280mm radiator. VERY minor mods to the case were required to make the rad fit. other than that i love it, good kit.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thekamikazepr*
> 
> I heard XSPC are good begineer systems:
> 
> Can some one convalidate this?
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=59_202_972


swiftech is better but cost more.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=59_202_604&zenid=0ff9b7ebe900f5618bdfb345b9ead33c


----------



## Buehlar

+1 for XSPC starter kit.
This is the kit I started with. The 240 rad doesn't require any case mod.
XSPC kit


----------



## kizwan

+1 for XSPC starter kit.
I started with XSPC D5 EX240 kit. Mine came with all mounting bracket for Intel & AMD.


----------



## thekamikazepr

Today i found the ek kit to look quite complete but the images were corrupt. Think it brings everything aswell and maybe even fans, or was it aero who bring fans ( dosent matter ill change them lol) .

Im about to order my gtx 680 block and soon this xspc. 240 version( unless a 360 fits).

Will 1 -240 block with the xspc reservoir be enough for cpu +. Gpu?


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thekamikazepr*
> 
> Today i found the ek kit to look quite complete but the images were corrupt. Think it brings everything aswell and maybe even fans, or was it aero who bring fans ( dosent matter ill change them lol) .
> 
> Im about to order my gtx 680 block and soon this xspc. 240 version( unless a 360 fits).
> 
> Will 1 -240 block with the xspc reservoir be enough for cpu +. Gpu?


A 360 fits, if you want to see details on that check the 1st page of the thread.

And the general rule for watercolling is 1 120mm rad for every component you want to cool + 1 more 120mm rad for safe measure. Would a 240 work? Yes, but you would not be getting as good of temps as you would with a 360mm. I would recommend getting at least a 360 if you are doing a GPU and CPU loop.


----------



## thekamikazepr

Thanks. Im literrary making the jump now. Will be selling my h60v1 and v2. Soon


----------



## D4RK P4SS3NG3R

you wont be satisfied by using only a 240mm rad. never ! if u want to be sure, take a MoRa Cooler, or, at least 2 240mm rads, one in the top, one in the front


----------



## thekamikazepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D4RK P4SS3NG3R*
> 
> you wont be satisfied by using only a 240mm rad. never ! if u want to be sure, take a MoRa Cooler, or, at least 2 240mm rads, one in the top, one in the front


Like i said im new whats a mora cooler `? (like link where to purchase)

Also should i break an old h60 ( i will probly wont be able to sell it for more than $20) . and use the rad as an auxiliary rad?

As in the 360/240 in top the 120 on back then be like cpu >120>gpu>360> res/pump


----------



## Fanboy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thekamikazepr*
> 
> Also should i break an old h60 ( i will probly wont be able to sell it for more than $20) . and use the rad as an auxiliary rad?


Don't mix your h60 into the loop if you have a copper rad in there...galvanic corrosion is going to happen

http://www.overclock.net/t/141512/mixing-aluminum-and-copper-in-a-waterloop


----------



## celt1888

big thanks to sebar for my window, great job and makes a massive difference to the case, very quick delivery as well. will post some pics later.

cheers sebar


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thekamikazepr*
> 
> Like i said im new whats a mora cooler `? (like link where to purchase)
> 
> Also should i break an old h60 ( i will probly wont be able to sell it for more than $20) . and use the rad as an auxiliary rad?
> 
> As in the 360/240 in top the 120 on back then be like cpu >120>gpu>360> res/pump


MoRa coolers are usually used externally *MORA PIC*

The h60 is a closed loop design, my advice would be sell it and go for the 360 if it would fit. That would cool your CPU and 1 GPU nicely and you can always more later as needed


----------



## thekamikazepr

Kk ill be putting it as a freebie here once i meet the requirements. Lol


----------



## thekamikazepr

thinking of going with this kit":

http://www.xoxide.com/xspc-raystorm750rx360watercoolingkit.html

The rad itself is 100. the block is 60. For 40 extra bucks i get all the remaining stuff

Now my question to you guys is:

How in hell we mount the reservoir. most of the ones ive seen are deual bays ( we got 3 right? ) so that leaves 1 for my Fan controller and 0 for my disk drive (which i need for work)

Should i Install it where one of the HDD's caddies go?

or should i just look for different reservoirs/ pumps? (i do like cylindrical glowing ones, but where to put?

I saw kizwan has a single bay?


----------



## Archer S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thekamikazepr*
> 
> thinking of going with this kit":
> 
> http://www.xoxide.com/xspc-raystorm750rx360watercoolingkit.html
> 
> The rad itself is 100. the block is 60. For 40 extra bucks i get all the remaining stuff
> 
> Now my question to you guys is:
> 
> How in hell we mount the reservoir. most of the ones ive seen are deual bays ( we got 3 right? ) so that leaves 1 for my Fan controller and 0 for my disk drive (which i need for work)
> 
> Should i Install it where one of the HDD's caddies go?
> 
> or should i just look for different reservoirs/ pumps? (i do like cylindrical glowing ones, but where to put?
> 
> I saw kizwan has a single bay?


https://www.dazmode.com/store/product/raystorm-custom-kit-d5-tank-with-120mm-ex-series-radiator/

I got a similar kit from this place, im sure there is something similar down in the US. This kit comes with a tank res instead of a dual bay one. Remove one of your hard drive caddies and it should fit there









Edit, you also get a choice of pump, rad size, and tube colors with this one. What more could you want? and it comes with compressions


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thekamikazepr*
> 
> thinking of going with this kit":
> 
> http://www.xoxide.com/xspc-raystorm750rx360watercoolingkit.html
> 
> The rad itself is 100. the block is 60. For 40 extra bucks i get all the remaining stuff
> 
> Now my question to you guys is:
> 
> How in hell we mount the reservoir. most of the ones ive seen are deual bays ( we got 3 right? ) so that leaves 1 for my Fan controller and 0 for my disk drive (which i need for work)
> 
> Should i Install it where one of the HDD's caddies go?
> 
> or should i just look for different reservoirs/ pumps? (i do like cylindrical glowing ones, but where to put?
> 
> I saw kizwan has a single bay?


Mine is XSPC dual-bay reservoir/pump (D5 pump) combo. You can use tube reservoir instead though. To mount the tube reservoir, you can use *[120mm reservoir mounting kit]*.

In the picture above, the reservoir is mounted to the 120mm radiator but in your/our case, you can mount it to the HDD cage.

Regarding pump, if you can fit in your budget, you might want to consider D5 pump. D5 pump is silent & very reliable pump. If you're in tight budget, the X2O 750 pump should be enough for now though.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Need help guys. I don't if you can offer any suggestions either then "RMA IT" but here we go.

About two days ago, my blower fan in my 780 started to rattle. No idea what the issue was. The only way I knew at the time to stop the rattling was to place my finger ever so gently on it as it's spinning.

So first, I took everything apart. I looked inside and I assumed the power cable for the LED (geforce light) was rubbing against the fan. I took that out. Didn't solve my issue. Next, I went on to assume that the green shroud is some how rubbing against the fan.

Took it apart again and ran it inside my case without any shroud on it. I ran for an hour or so, in its normal up right position. No sound.



Put the shroud back on, here comes the sound! So now I know it's the green part rubbing against the fan. Question is, how did this happen out of the blue?

As I re assembled, I put layers of tape under where the shroud rests on posts, just to add a bit of clearance above the fan. (Under where the screws go into)



Set it all back up, everything is a ok!

An hour later... sound comes back. Knowing that the fan it self is fine, i'm running my pc on it's side and its back to normal sound.



Any suggestions before I re-open it and go through it again? I even filed and sanded the inside of the shroud to knock off any um of metal I could grind. I couldnt find any scratch marks on the fan itself, or the shroud so I have really no idea where it's hitting.

Under close examination, you can see it's off balance by a bit.

There is more clearance on one side comapred to the other. Whether that is due to my taping job or what, I do not know. But I have to assume that is where my issue is.


----------



## thekamikazepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Mine is XSPC dual-bay reservoir/pump (D5 pump) combo. You can use tube reservoir instead though. To mount the tube reservoir, you can use *[120mm reservoir mounting kit]*.
> 
> In the picture above, the reservoir is mounted to the 120mm radiator but in your/our case, you can mount it to the HDD cage.
> 
> Regarding pump, if you can fit in your budget, you might want to consider D5 pump. D5 pump is silent & very reliable pump. If you're in tight budget, the X2O 750 pump should be enough for now though.


So d5 vs DDC? my friend says to go with DDC and a Black ice Rad VS XSPC rad with D5?

it costs around $50-$70 extra to go with the DDC/Black ice


----------



## thekamikazepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Need help guys. I don't if you can offer any suggestions either then "RMA IT" but here we go.
> 
> About two days ago, my blower fan in my 780 started to rattle. No idea what the issue was. The only way I knew at the time to stop the rattling was to place my finger ever so gently on it as it's spinning.
> 
> So first, I took everything apart. I looked inside and I assumed the power cable for the LED (geforce light) was rubbing against the fan. I took that out. Didn't solve my issue. Next, I went on to assume that the green shroud is some how rubbing against the fan.
> 
> Took it apart again and ran it inside my case without any shroud on it. I ran for an hour or so, in its normal up right position. No sound.
> 
> Put the shroud back on, here comes the sound! So now I know it's the green part rubbing against the fan. Question is, how did this happen out of the blue?
> 
> As I re assembled, I put layers of tape under where the shroud rests on posts, just to add a bit of clearance above the fan. (Under where the screws go into)
> 
> Set it all back up, everything is a ok!
> 
> An hour later... sound comes back. Knowing that the fan it self is fine, i'm running my pc on it's side and its back to normal sound.
> 
> Any suggestions before I re-open it and go through it again? I even filed and sanded the inside of the shroud to knock off any um of metal I could grind. I couldnt find any scratch marks on the fan itself, or the shroud so I have really no idea where it's hitting.
> 
> Under close examination, you can see it's off balance by a bit.
> 
> There is more clearance on one side comapred to the other. Whether that is due to my taping job or what, I do not know. But I have to assume that is where my issue is.


Can you take another picture with the gap? the picture is slightly angled which could be the angle it self we are seeing as a gap. (view angle) don't want to make suggestions that will then Fup your fan.

if you screw it a little loose around that area (EG where the fan is) also have you attempted to lay down the case? I see you said "in its normal up right position." does the sound happend if laying on its side? I see the pics but no results mentioned (or i missed them) when it was side ways


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thekamikazepr*
> 
> So d5 vs DDC? my friend says to go with DDC and a Black ice Rad VS XSPC rad with D5?
> 
> it costs around $50-$70 extra to go with the DDC/Black ice


I'm guessing because of the Black Ice high restriction, your friend suggested DDC pump, right? You couldn't go wrong with either D5 or DDC pump. Both are good pump. I have Black Ice GTS 360 & XSPC EX240 radiators in my loop. I have D5 Vario pump (have speed settings from 1 to 5). The D5 pump doesn't have any problem pumping coolant in my loop. It running silently too even when running at 5. I don't have flow meter but my delta temperatures are good.


----------



## thekamikazepr

i think my cheapest option is the xspc kit:

And buy an 5.25 enclosure for the dvd. ? (20.00)

Total: 259.99 + 9.95 shipping

Or option B:

Frozen only items
BIce rad 360 (73)
DDC pump with reservoir is 84.99
Block (62.99)
dead-water (4.99)

up to here 231.93 (with shipping)

xoxide
2m tubing (to compare to kit) (15.75)
Compression fittings:- 3.99 xoxide (per) need 10 (2 extra just in case)
Reservoir (24.99 vs 39.99 in frozen)
Sub total (with shipping) 89.10

Total: 321.03

Difference : 51.09 (but i get 4 extra fittings) - $20 external DVD enclosure = 31.09 ....

I think i answer my own debate... lol

Rad:
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/5066/ex-rad-90/Black_Ice_GT_Stealth_360_X-Flow_Radiator_-_Blue.html

Pump
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9665/ex-pmp-86/Danger_Den_Laing_DDC-12V_Center_Inlet_18_Watt_Version_32.html?tl=g30c107s153

Reservoir
http://www.xoxide.com/xspc-acrylictankreservoir-laingddcpump.html

Block:
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14191/ex-blc-972/XSPC_RayStorm_High_Performance_Acetal_CPU_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_AMD_Sockets_AM2_AM2_AM3_FM1.html?tl=g30c323s1205


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thekamikazepr*
> 
> Can you take another picture with the gap? the picture is slightly angled which could be the angle it self we are seeing as a gap. (view angle) don't want to make suggestions that will then Fup your fan.
> 
> if you screw it a little loose around that area (EG where the fan is) also have you attempted to lay down the case? I see you said "in its normal up right position." does the sound happend if laying on its side? I see the pics but no results mentioned (or i missed them) when it was side ways


Sorry, even though the picture is angled, there is still a gap. I'll get one for you later.

Yes, the case is down (I posted a picture of that)

No, doesn't not happen when the case is sideways. I already mentioned that.

My only conclusion is that gravity is moving the fan about 1mm lower because the fan does have some lee-way moving up and down.

I've tried loosening the 4 screws as well but there is not much threading on them in the first place. I could leave them about 2 full turns lose but anymore and they would fall off. Even so, didn't really make a difference.


----------



## Fanboy88

Time to put your system under water! lol


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Sorry, even though the picture is angled, there is still a gap. I'll get one for you later.
> 
> Yes, the case is down (I posted a picture of that)
> 
> No, doesn't not happen when the case is sideways. I already mentioned that.
> 
> My only conclusion is that gravity is moving the fan about 1mm lower because the fan does have some lee-way moving up and down.
> 
> I've tried loosening the 4 screws as well but there is not much threading on them in the first place. I could leave them about 2 full turns lose but anymore and they would fall off. Even so, didn't really make a difference.


I think the fan bearing has to much play in it due to failure, I would send it in for RMA.


----------



## Fanboy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I think the fan bearing has to much play in it due to failure, I would send it in for RMA.


Question, does painting the fan enclosure void warranty?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

I'll find that out for you if I go through the process. Can't afford to atm due to the fact I need to be running this computer for school work.

I'll make a video too if necessary so you guys can hear. Just not tonight


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fanboy88*
> 
> Question, does painting the fan enclosure void warranty?


I hope as companies these days will do anything to get out of honoring their warranty, I know he painted it a while back but it's worth a shot to try for warranty.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> I'll find that out for you if I go through the process. Can't afford to atm due to the fact I need to be running this computer for school work.


does your cpu not have the intel HD graphics? I don't know much about the X79 i7.


----------



## thekamikazepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fanboy88*
> 
> Question, does painting the fan enclosure void warranty?


Mostlikely yes.

Since " it alters the behavior of the item" (weight, balance, etc)

Thats what they can claim

Make sure you unpaint it (so it deosnt show up)


----------



## thekamikazepr

I think I have my loop ready to order:

Still consulting just in case i messed up:


I wanted 3/8- 5/8 but no compression fittings available.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

un paint it?

LOL it doesn't work like that.

@ Jihwan

No, it does not. Regardless, it's still plenty safe running on a flat (side or w/e u want to call it) position. I might set up a ticket if I can't figure it out but theres no way im shipping this out unless **** hits the fan (lol pun not intended).


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> un paint it?
> 
> LOL it doesn't work like that.
> 
> @ Jihwan
> 
> No, it does not. Regardless, it's still plenty safe running on a flat (side or w/e u want to call it) position. I might set up a ticket if I can't figure it out but theres no way im shipping this out unless **** hits the fan (lol pun not intended).


is there a aftermarket cooler for the 780?


----------



## Fanboy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thekamikazepr*
> 
> I think I have my loop ready to order:
> 
> Still consulting just in case i messed up:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted 3/8- 5/8 but no compression fittings available.


Is there primochill advanced lrt available? cause I think the pro has plasticizer issues


----------



## jlhawn

here is a GTX 780 cooler.

http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/cooling/vga/554/accelero-xtreme-iii.html?c=2182


----------



## Fanboy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> here is a GTX 780 cooler.
> 
> http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/cooling/vga/554/accelero-xtreme-iii.html?c=2182


+1 on this


----------



## thekamikazepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> here is a GTX 780 cooler.
> 
> http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/cooling/vga/554/accelero-xtreme-iii.html?c=2182


was about to suggest that lol. I remember ther "close loop" fitting 780s so the triple fan should to


----------



## thekamikazepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fanboy88*
> 
> Is there primochill advanced lrt available? cause I think the pro has plasticizer issues


they have it in
1/2-3/4"
3/8-5/8" (no fitting though )
7/16-5/8 (not in blue only read and clear ) $2.00 a feet

1/2-3/4 dangerden
clearfex
several tygon

Should i get the 1/2 to 3/4 ?

Is everything else good? am i missing any part? (fresh build)


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> here is a GTX 780 cooler.
> 
> http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/cooling/vga/554/accelero-xtreme-iii.html?c=2182


I rather not. Looks like cheap junk.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> I rather not. Looks like cheap junk.


it gets good user feedback. click this link then scroll down to the feedback tab.
I myself like the reference coolers on my cards, but this is an option for others that need it.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186068


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> it gets good user feedback. click this link then scroll down to the feedback tab.
> I myself like the reference coolers on my cards, but this is an option for others that need it.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186068


I think he meant it just looks cheap as in he prefers the look of the stock 780 cooler on there and I am in 100% agreement. That stock cooler just looks soooo good, especially with that sweet paint job


----------



## thekamikazepr

maybe the 780 version of this?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186067


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joostflux*
> 
> I think he meant it just looks cheap as in he prefers the look of the stock 780 cooler on there and I am in 100% agreement. That stock cooler just looks soooo good, especially with that sweet paint job


I would just spend my money getting 780 stock cooler from ebay for example.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thekamikazepr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fanboy88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *thekamikazepr*
> 
> I think I have my loop ready to order:
> 
> Still consulting just in case i messed up:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted 3/8- 5/8 but no compression fittings available.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there primochill advanced lrt available? cause I think the pro has plasticizer issues
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they have it in
> 1/2-3/4"
> 3/8-5/8" (no fitting though )
> 7/16-5/8 (not in blue only read and clear ) $2.00 a feet
> 
> 1/2-3/4 dangerden
> clearfex
> several tygon
> 
> Should i get the 1/2 to 3/4 ?
> 
> Is everything else good? am i missing any part? (fresh build)
Click to expand...

Make sure you get Primochill Advanced LRT, not PRO LRT. If you changed to 1/2 ID tube, don't forget to change the fittings to correct size too. Also try visualize your loop & see if you need any angle adapter/fittings.


----------



## district11

Just ordered my side window on Ebay from sebar


----------



## thekamikazepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Make sure you get Primochill Advanced LRT, not PRO LRT. If you changed to 1/2 ID tube, don't forget to change the fittings to correct size too. Also try visualize your loop & see if you need any angle adapter/fittings.


I got dangerden some one mentioned it on the cooling post i made and well it was same price as the advance but included cutter and straps

heres my final order (plus i bought 5 more fittings here in OCN market


----------



## thekamikazepr

BTW way guys this place has the best prices by far (cpu block was $14 cheaper than frozen, $10 cheaper than xoxide) RAD was 10-20 cheaper. reservoir was about the same cheaper than frozen but a tad more than xoxide. Pump 10-20 cheaper.

compression fittings start at 3.99

and you can type facebook for 5% off lol


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thekamikazepr*
> 
> maybe the 780 version of this?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186067


No way. My friend has that for his 670 and its a piece of junk. @ everyone else, when I said "it looks cheap"... I meant it looks cheap. Poor quality etc. Im not gonna replace the cooler, im gonna fix it my self. Im just looking for suggestions for fixes.

Edit: I think I fixed it. I'ma just run the fan for an hour or so on max just to make sure

Yea it looks solid.

Since I painted the inside green (after I noticed the fan issue), it helped show me where my issue was.



You can see where the fan was hitting (the black scuff marks on the top right). Wasn't visible before because it was black inside. I added about 5-6 layers of tape on the rim of the metal guide that helps direct airflow into the heat sink.



It lifts up the shroud just enough now. Not sure why it was lower in the first place but w.e.

All better now


----------



## thekamikazepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> No way. My friend has that for his 670 and its a piece of junk. @ everyone else, when I said "it looks cheap"... I meant it looks cheap. Poor quality etc. Im not gonna replace the cooler, im gonna fix it my self. Im just looking for suggestions for fixes.
> 
> Edit: I think I fixed it. I'ma just run the fan for an hour or so on max just to make sure
> 
> Yea it looks solid.
> 
> Since I painted the inside green (after I noticed the fan issue), it helped show me where my issue was.
> 
> 
> 
> You can see where the fan was hitting (the black scuff marks on the top right). Wasn't visible before because it was black inside. I added about 5-6 layers of tape on the rim of the metal guide that helps direct airflow into the heat sink.
> 
> 
> 
> It lifts up the shroud just enough now. Not sure why it was lower in the first place but w.e.
> 
> All better now


Good to know! Your fixing it!


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Nope









it started again

*whips keyboard at wall*

... sigh.

NEEDS MORE TAPE


----------



## Fanboy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Nope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it started again
> 
> *whips keyboard at wall*
> 
> ... sigh.
> 
> NEEDS MORE TAPE


At least you figured out a solution. I like the tape idea lol


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fanboy88*
> 
> At least you figured out a solution. I like the tape idea lol


lol thanks. It's all I got. Only other think I could think of would be to make a post to help keep a solid gap. Still, I dont want to solder anything or go that hardcore yet.

My guess is that I just tightened down the shroud too much. The tape probably got pushed or deformed since it's quite soft.


----------



## thekamikazepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> lol thanks. It's all I got. Only other think I could think of would be to make a post to help keep a solid gap. Still, I dont want to solder anything or go that hardcore yet.
> 
> My guess is that I just tightened down the shroud too much. The tape probably got pushed or deformed since it's quite soft.


try a putty ?

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/DAP-Adhesive-Putty-1DPB7?gclid=CK7ivNel5bkCFbDm7AodxW0A3w&cm_mmc=PPC:GooglePLA-_-Adhesives,%20Sealants%20and%20Tape-_-Glues%20and%20Cements-_-1DPB7&ci_src=17588969&ci_sku=1DPB7&ef_id=UkEXCwAAAQ4X6G01:20130925003007:s

I use some similar to those those for picture frames and my wireless alarm .

theres also this:
http://www.filtersfast.com/P-3M-Command-Picture-Strips-6-pk-med-kit.asp?utm_source=pricegrabber&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=3M&utm_keyword=17201&utm_content=17201


----------



## rebirf

Hey guys new to the site, and to the c70. I've just completed my build and I'm going to have a side window without the fan mounts made tomorrow. So those of you who have done this already - what did you do about the black plastic pieces around the edge of the outside of the window? The inside of the window where the screws are is raised, so did you just use a thicker piece of material all over, or did you take the plastic piece off? Thanks in advance and I'll upload pictures soon.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rebirf*
> 
> Hey guys new to the site, and to the c70. I've just completed my build and I'm going to have a side window without the fan mounts made tomorrow. So those of you who have done this already - what did you do about the black plastic pieces around the edge of the outside of the window? The inside of the window where the screws are is raised, so did you just use a thicker piece of material all over, or did you take the plastic piece off? Thanks in advance and I'll upload pictures soon.


Hi rebirf,
The plastic window trim pieces have threaded dowels on the back which protrudes through both the window and the side panel. If you use a 1/4" thick window then all you have to do is drill your holes and replace the trim and screws and you're golden. If the window is any thinner you'll need some rubber spacers (grommets or O-rings) to place behind the screws for a secure mount.
Hope this helps you get an idea.
Welcome to the club!


----------



## THEEDUUDE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rebirf*
> 
> Hey guys new to the site, and to the c70. I've just completed my build and I'm going to have a side window without the fan mounts made tomorrow. So those of you who have done this already - what did you do about the black plastic pieces around the edge of the outside of the window? The inside of the window where the screws are is raised, so did you just use a thicker piece of material all over, or did you take the plastic piece off? Thanks in advance and I'll upload pictures soon.


I made my own side window recently and its quite easy. The trim around the window your talkin about, has screw posts which, go through raised "sleeves" (as i would call them) on the window. A work around that is to buy some RUBBER TUBING, and cut it into 16 6mm washers, for support, for the screws to push against the sleeves of the window.


----------



## THEEDUUDE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEEDUUDE*
> 
> I made my own side window recently and its quite easy. The trim around the window your talkin about, has screw posts which, go through raised "sleeves" (as i would call them) on the window. A work around that is to buy some RUBBER TUBING, and cut it into 16 6mm washers, for support, for the screws to push against the sleeves of the window.


The screw posts have to be there so that the screws have something to screw into.


----------



## THEEDUUDE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rebirf*
> 
> Hey guys new to the site, and to the c70. I've just completed my build and I'm going to have a side window without the fan mounts made tomorrow. So those of you who have done this already - what did you do about the black plastic pieces around the edge of the outside of the window? The inside of the window where the screws are is raised, so did you just use a thicker piece of material all over, or did you take the plastic piece off? Thanks in advance and I'll upload pictures soon.


Just listen to Buehlar. Correct terminology.


----------



## jlhawn

I used 1/8 inch acrylic then bought black rubber washers at the hardware store for my window.


----------



## rebirf

What size washers did you use?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rebirf*
> 
> What size washers did you use?


the same as the washers that come with the case for the fan screws as I saw a guy post his window mod and he used the extra washers he had from the fan screws
as he didn't mount any fans he just kept the ones that came with the case installed, so I took one of those washers to the hardware store and matched it.


----------



## district11

guys, will one of these 5.25 to 3.5 bay adaptors fit the c70 case?

Looking at photo's of the case, it seems there is not enough screw holes to mount it?


----------



## Devildog83

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rebirf*
> 
> Hey guys new to the site, and to the c70. I've just completed my build and I'm going to have a side window without the fan mounts made tomorrow. So those of you who have done this already - what did you do about the black plastic pieces around the edge of the outside of the window? The inside of the window where the screws are is raised, so did you just use a thicker piece of material all over, or did you take the plastic piece off? Thanks in advance and I'll upload pictures soon.


I did this.


----------



## thekamikazepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *district11*
> 
> 
> 
> guys, will one of these 5.25 to 3.5 bay adaptors fit the c70 case?
> 
> Looking at photo's of the case, it seems there is not enough screw holes to mount it?


Whats the link? Im highly considering this and mounting SSD's in back like many here suggested.

BTW guys i got my WC loop yesterday will be assembling it something this weekend or next weekdays.

(behind schedule on school)..

Plus anime weekend atlanta


----------



## Fanboy88

Hey everyone, the Rally PC is out for Mod of the Month...vote for our fellow c70 owner joostflux!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1421768/august-mod-of-the-month-voting-is-live


----------



## kizwan

joostflux got my vote!


----------



## thekamikazepr

Voted


----------



## district11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thekamikazepr*
> 
> Whats the link? Im highly considering this and mounting SSD's in back like many here suggested.
> 
> BTW guys i got my WC loop yesterday will be assembling it something this weekend or next weekdays.
> 
> (behind schedule on school)..
> 
> Plus anime weekend atlanta


have a look on Ebay, thats what I did, theres lots of them on there.

My side window from sebar arrived this morning, it only took about 5 or 6 days, from US to UK.

Amazing service!!!


----------



## badogski29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *district11*
> 
> have a look on Ebay, thats what I did, theres lots of them on there.
> 
> My side window from sebar arrived this morning, it only took about 5 or 6 days, from US to UK.
> 
> Amazing service!!!


how much was it?


----------



## bfc_xxx

Finally my case arrived.

Unboxing:


----------



## district11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badogski29*
> 
> how much was it?


The adaptor or the window?

Adaptor was a few quid, and the window was $15, with $20 shipping, which worked out at about £22

I could've done it myself, but for £22, it was just easier to get one made.


----------



## thekamikazepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfc_xxx*
> 
> Finally my case arrived.
> 
> Unboxing:


Welcome to the club!


----------



## Marafice Eye

A wild New Member has appeared

Got me a sexy Arctic White C70

Build Log


----------



## thekamikazepr

Done!


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfc_xxx*
> 
> Finally my case arrived.
> 
> Unboxing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welcome to the club!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> A wild New Member has appeared
> 
> Got me a sexy Arctic White C70
> 
> Build Log


I added link to your build log at first post.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thekamikazepr*
> 
> Done!


Is that 360mm radiator at the top?


----------



## Marafice Eye

I'm so glad I went with this case. Tons of room to work in, it looks awesome, great cooling (imo). H100i bolted to the top inside with no problems, lots of clearance for my 780 HoF


----------



## thekamikazepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Is that 360mm radiator at the top?


Yup missing a fan (already ordered but amazon decided to take 4 days to ship it....

Only problem I had is that my compression fitting overlaps with the reservoirs water cap; It actually has a barb ATM and then the monsoon decoration on top.

Not sure if I will get an extender for it yet (since then it will look different).









Little noise on the pump, not that loud around 20-30 db but must be the air bubbles or my case being open not sure.

I'm not sure why i took almost 2-3 years plus ( 1 off them with some one that was going to help me) to actually do this. Other than putting the screw in the pumps base (which took me over an hour for those 2 screws) everything else was easy.

I think I have a decent layout for not using angles, and being first loop =)


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thekamikazepr*
> 
> Yup missing a fan (already ordered but amazon decided to take 4 days to ship it....
> 
> Only problem I had is that my compression fitting overlaps with the reservoirs water cap; It actually has a barb ATM and then the monsoon decoration on top.
> 
> Not sure if I will get an extender for it yet (since then it will look different).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little noise on the pump, not that loud around 20-30 db but must be the air bubbles or my case being open not sure.
> 
> I'm not sure why i took almost 2-3 years plus ( 1 off them with some one that was going to help me) to actually do this. Other than putting the screw in the pumps base (which took me over an hour for those 2 screws) everything else was easy.
> 
> I think I have a decent layout for not using angles, and being first loop =)


I need to use extender on my GPU block since the compression fitting is a bit wide & the backplate preventing it from securing the tube properly.

That look good for first loop.







When I upgrade to WC, I was looking for performance. Aesthetic is the last thing in the list.


----------



## thekamikazepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I need to use extender on my GPU block since the compression fitting is a bit wide & the backplate preventing it from securing the tube properly.
> 
> That look good for first loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I upgrade to WC, I was looking for performance. Aesthetic is the last thing in the list.


Oh agree, took me way longer to set up this than buying the XSPC kit (that has the d5 + compression) but imo is worth the extra time + money. this blackice rad is sweet.

Just played Battelfield 3 on very high @ 1440p res didnt go over 45 degrees thats considering im still missing one fan.

Im very very happy with the results.

Just was concern of you know 7 monsoon then 1 not monsoon lol thats why i have it there.

Eventually ill buy angles and stuff for now it stays like this until next maintenance


----------



## district11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *district11*
> 
> 
> 
> guys, will one of these 5.25 to 3.5 bay adaptors fit the c70 case?
> 
> Looking at photo's of the case, it seems there is not enough screw holes to mount it?


well I can confirm that this adaptor fits the C70, however to mount the 3.5 HDD, you can only have one screw on either side, and the HDD sits up, off of the adaptor itself.

It feels pretty secure, but are just the two screws enough?

Also, I'm looking at LED strips, specifically the bitfenix alchemy led kit. would I need 4 60cm strips for this case? Because thats about £100! It cant be that much to lit up a case surely?

My BeQuiet! fans came with a 3 pin to molex cable, could I use that to connect the led kit to my fan controller to vary the light intensity?


----------



## randomdude4321

Most people that use LED strips use generic ones and wire them to the 12v line. Like this:
http://www.focalprice.com/LXE03S/5050RGB_Water_Resistant_5m_300_LED_MultiColor_Flexible_Light_Strip_with_MultiFunctional_Controller.html (THIS IS AN EXAMPLE, these are around on alot of sites and the ones I posted seem to use ALOT of power.)

I got a 2m nzxt white LEDs, which fit around the case almost perfectly (going around the inside of the window panel side). Im sure the nzxt hue works great as well.
As for connecting the LEDs to a fan controller, I can't see why that wouldnt work...but I've been wrong before.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thekamikazepr*
> 
> Oh agree, took me way longer to set up this than buying the XSPC kit (that has the d5 + compression) but imo is worth the extra time + money. this *blackice rad is sweet*.
> 
> Just played Battelfield 3 on very high @ 1440p res didnt go over 45 degrees thats considering im still missing one fan.
> 
> Im very very happy with the results.
> 
> Just was concern of you know 7 monsoon then 1 not monsoon lol thats why i have it there.
> 
> Eventually ill buy angles and stuff for now it stays like this until next maintenance


Black Ice radiators are good quality & performance radiator. I have the GTS 360 radiator. The difference between 100% & 60% fan speed is only 2 to 3 degrees Celsius. I'm using SP120s too.


----------



## thekamikazepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *district11*
> 
> well I can confirm that this adaptor fits the C70, however to mount the 3.5 HDD, you can only have one screw on either side, and the HDD sits up, off of the adaptor itself.
> 
> It feels pretty secure, but are just the two screws enough?
> 
> Also, I'm looking at LED strips, specifically the bitfenix alchemy led kit. would I need 4 60cm strips for this case? Because thats about £100! It cant be that much to lit up a case surely?
> 
> My BeQuiet! fans came with a 3 pin to molex cable, could I use that to connect the led kit to my fan controller to vary the light intensity?


The leds in my fans change intensity with a fan controller , so does the pump power, etc).


----------



## gdubc

Search this read for rgb led and check out Buehlars set. I have it/love it. He links it. Dimmable, remote, no drive bay taken..nice.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Search this read for rgb led and check out Buehlars set. I have it/love it. He links it. Dimmable, remote, no drive bay taken..nice.


Here's the link to the LED strip used in my build. I just purchased another set for my new desk build








5050 RGB LED strip kit with 44 key remote
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> For those that wanted to know about the range of brightness for the 5050 RGB strips. I counted 7 different intensity settings. The pics below are from the brightest setting to the lowest for each preset color.


----------



## Fanboy88

Congrats to joostflux for winning MOTM for August! Great job!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fanboy88*
> 
> Congrats to joostflux for winning MOTM for August! Great job!


When I saw it on the carousel on the main page, the part of the body unique to the male gender started crying so much I had to change 5 times.







It was that good. That beautiful copper tubing and the angles he got on them... Beautiful.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

That pc was destined for great things









Easily my top favourite build of the C70's


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fanboy88*
> 
> Congrats to joostflux for winning MOTM for August! Great job!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> When I saw it on the carousel on the main page, the part of the body unique to the male gender started crying so much I had to change 5 times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was that good. That beautiful copper tubing and the angles he got on them... Beautiful.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> That pc was destined for great things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easily my top favourite build of the C70's


Thanks so much! I could not have done it without your guys support. Everyone who voted for me and to everyone that encouraged me, thank you! I was not expecting to win at all, because I had some very fierce competition. This is getting me all fired to up to do some more modding and finally finish this build. Once again, thanks all! I think that this club has some of the nicest and coolest guys in OCN. Cheers!


----------



## kizwan

Congrats!


----------



## urbanrazor

Hi again guys! Next week i'm going to buy some of my new computer parts. I'm asking a single question. What colour theme should i go for? I'm stuck between the Black/White and Black/Red , both of them with RGB LEDs. What would you choose?


----------



## urbanrazor

Hey guys! Can you just help me with your opinion. Next week i'm going to buy some of my new computer components, which are the motherboard, the case (c70) and the graphics card(GTX 760 HAWK), and the rest in a few weeks. What colour theme should i go for? I'm stuck between Black/White and Black/Red with RGB Leds( so cool). And also, what motherboard do you think it would fit the best with the case. I have a 4670k and i need a Z87 1150 motherboard for around 150 bucks. What do you think?


----------



## Fanboy88

What are you leaning toward? Personally I'd go with the Black/White because a lot of people (myself included) choose to do an ROG color scheme. In terms of motherboard, what do you want to do with it? Do you want it to overclock well or have a modest overclock? Do you want it to match your color scheming?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *urbanrazor*
> 
> Hey guys! Can you just help me with your opinion. Next week i'm going to buy some of my new computer components, which are the motherboard, the case (c70) and the graphics card(GTX 760 HAWK), and the rest in a few weeks. What colour theme should i go for? I'm stuck between Black/White and Black/Red with RGB Leds( so cool). And also, what motherboard do you think it would fit the best with the case. I have a 4670k and i need a Z87 1150 motherboard for around 150 bucks. What do you think?


For the motherboard, save up another 50 bucks and get this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131989
It will last you longer and Asus mobos are amazing! Also, if you are willing to save another $10 on top of that 50, I recommend the Maximus VI Gene. I like the Gene over the Hero because the Gene is a mATX board and it looks extremely clean in the C70.

Also, for your theme, I would recommend getting the Black/Red since it seems you think it looks better. I personally have a Black/Red theme and I love it.

Here are some pics of my build for reference why I prefer an mATX board w/ Black/Red theme:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Also, pertaining to your GPU, if I were in your position; I would save up another $100 and get a 770. It will be more 'future-proof' and last you an extra year which needless to say, is worth that extra $100. Of course, if that's out of the question, a 760 would do fine for a few years!


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *urbanrazor*
> 
> Hey guys! Can you just help me with your opinion. Next week i'm going to buy some of my new computer components, which are the motherboard, the case (c70) and the graphics card(GTX 760 HAWK), and the rest in a few weeks. What colour theme should i go for? I'm stuck between Black/White and Black/Red with RGB Leds( so cool). And also, what motherboard do you think it would fit the best with the case. I have a 4670k and i need a Z87 1150 motherboard for around 150 bucks. What do you think?


If there is a gun pointed to my head, I would choose black/red theme. LOL...j/k. I think black/red theme would look better.

150 bucks? USD or Pound Sterling or Euro?


----------



## bfc_xxx

@sebar will you sell more solid windows? Can you make them with rounded corners?


----------



## urbanrazor

I want to do modest OC, like 4 Ghz so not much but i like to do it though.If possible it would've been nice to have black PCB and not much colour in it to match the build. Yeah, i was leaning more towards black/white theme too.
For @Swag, yes i know but, what happens if i want to throw in a dedicated sound card along with the video card and a wifi card too? I couldn't. Also, I'll rather replace the card more frequently than buying a more expensive one and staying with it more.
@Kizwan, 150 USD dollars


----------



## Fanboy88

You could go with a gigabyte board like this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128592


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *urbanrazor*
> 
> I want to do modest OC, like 4 Ghz so not much but i like to do it though.If possible it would've been nice to have black PCB and not much colour in it to match the build. Yeah, i was leaning more towards black/white theme too.
> For @Swag, yes i know but, what happens if i want to throw in a dedicated sound card along with the video card and a wifi card too? I couldn't. Also, I'll rather replace the card more frequently than buying a more expensive one and staying with it more.
> @Kizwan, 150 USD dollars


Well the one that I liked to you is an ATX board which can definitely house a GPU, dedicated sound card, and wifi card as well. The mATX option was a different recommendation all in its own.


----------



## Fanboy88

I like Swag's suggestion too. Asus ROG boards are solid and can OC like champs. Swag knows...he wrote an Ivy Bridge OC guide using one.


----------



## urbanrazor

Oh I'm sorry... i am on my phone and i didn't see the link. Yes the hero is great but in my country it's very overpriced. It's near 300$ . All the more popular Asus boards are like that here.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fanboy88*
> 
> I like Swag's suggestion too. Asus ROG boards are solid and can OC like champs. Swag knows...he wrote an Ivy Bridge OC guide using one.


Haha, I should change my name to Fanboy as well since I am a true fanboy of Asus motherboards.







ROG<3
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *urbanrazor*
> 
> Oh I'm sorry... i am on my phone and i didn't see the link. Yes the hero is great but in my country it's very overpriced. It's near 300$ . All the more popular Asus boards are like that here.


I see, so I'm guessing the other Black/Red themed motherboards are your only options.

So the next 2 best options after the Asus boards will be this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128617
And then this,
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130692

Slightly higher than the $150 but they are quality boards that have amazing OC capabilities.


----------



## radarz

Hello I am building computer, I am using the corsair vengeance c70. I was wondering if the stock fans would be enough for my build.

CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor
CPU Cooler: Corsair H60 54.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler
Motherboard: Asus Z87-DELUXE ATX LGA1150 Motherboard
Memory: Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
Storage: Samsung 840 Pro Series 128GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
Storage: Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 770 4GB Video Card
Power Supply: Corsair 860W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply
Optical Drive: LG UH12NS30 Blu-Ray Reader, DVD/CD Writer
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 7 Professional SP1 (OEM) (64-bit)

If not, what would be a good recommendation?


----------



## thekamikazepr

Their very low airflow i woul buy an exhaust an put that in side or bottom as intake i had a similar build with a 680 reference which is not as good cooler.

If your open to used parts pm me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radarz*
> 
> Hello I am building computer, I am using the corsair vengeance c70. I was wondering if the stock fans would be enough for my build.
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor
> CPU Cooler: Corsair H60 54.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler
> Motherboard: Asus Z87-DELUXE ATX LGA1150 Motherboard
> Memory: Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
> Storage: Samsung 840 Pro Series 128GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
> Storage: Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
> Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 770 4GB Video Card
> Power Supply: Corsair 860W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply
> Optical Drive: LG UH12NS30 Blu-Ray Reader, DVD/CD Writer
> Operating System: Microsoft Windows 7 Professional SP1 (OEM) (64-bit)
> 
> If not, what would be a good recommendation?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radarz*
> 
> Hello I am building computer, I am using the corsair vengeance c70. I was wondering if the stock fans would be enough for my build.
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor
> CPU Cooler: Corsair H60 54.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler
> Motherboard: Asus Z87-DELUXE ATX LGA1150 Motherboard
> Memory: Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
> Storage: Samsung 840 Pro Series 128GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
> Storage: Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
> Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 770 4GB Video Card
> Power Supply: Corsair 860W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply
> Optical Drive: LG UH12NS30 Blu-Ray Reader, DVD/CD Writer
> Operating System: Microsoft Windows 7 Professional SP1 (OEM) (64-bit)
> 
> If not, what would be a good recommendation?


the stock fans are ok, but you should remove the fans from the hard drive cages then pop the front cover off and mount the fans there, the same screws that hold them on the hdd cages will hold them on the front, then remove the top hard drive cage for better air flow from the front fans since your only using 1 hdd and 1 ssd.
myself I have 6 noctua fans in my c70. 2 120mm front intake, 2 140mm top exhaust, 1 120mm rear exhaust, and 1 92mm bottom floor intake. also I removed the case filters as they reduce about 50% of the fans airflow.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radarz*
> 
> Hello I am building computer, I am using the corsair vengeance c70. I was wondering if the stock fans would be enough for my build.
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor
> CPU Cooler: Corsair H60 54.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler
> Motherboard: Asus Z87-DELUXE ATX LGA1150 Motherboard
> Memory: Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
> Storage: Samsung 840 Pro Series 128GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
> Storage: Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
> Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 770 4GB Video Card
> Power Supply: Corsair 860W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply
> Optical Drive: LG UH12NS30 Blu-Ray Reader, DVD/CD Writer
> Operating System: Microsoft Windows 7 Professional SP1 (OEM) (64-bit)
> 
> If not, what would be a good recommendation?


No I would not use the stock fans, If you do though I would add fans. the c70 has many fan mount options. I Have several extra fans laying around (including the 3 stock fans I never used)
that I only used for 1 or 2 months. If you are interested pm me and Ill tell tou which ones I have and I will sell them to you 4 cheap!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *urbanrazor*
> 
> Hey guys! Can you just help me with your opinion. Next week i'm going to buy some of my new computer components, which are the motherboard, the case (c70) and the graphics card(GTX 760 HAWK), and the rest in a few weeks. What colour theme should i go for? I'm stuck between Black/White and Black/Red with RGB Leds( so cool). And also, what motherboard do you think it would fit the best with the case. I have a 4670k and i need a Z87 1150 motherboard for around 150 bucks. What do you think?


Red and black here, ROG too. Ok I am a fanboy also but on the AMD/RED side.


----------



## thekamikazepr

I have a friend with 3 doa/deffective msis in this past month i say regular asus or gygabyte


----------



## Devildog83

My step-son has a 2500k, is the H60 enough to cool that chip? Not and Intel guy myself. No there won't be much overclocking but there will be heavy use.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

2500k is one of the easiest "performance" chips to cool.

It will be more then fine.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> My step-son has a 2500k, is the H60 enough to cool that chip? Not and Intel guy myself. No there won't be much overclocking but there will be heavy use.


2500K with no overclocking will run cooler than ice.







It'll run at around 55C which is nowhere near a problem. I'd overclock that chip though, 2500k's are really easy to overclock and they run really cool so a H60 is more than enough. A lot of people get 4.3 - 4.5 OCs with a 212 or EVO with a 2500k.


----------



## radarz

I have a question about my i7-4770k, will my corsair H60 cool it?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Any cooler besides stock one will be fine. You'll only run into problems when overclocking. Still, you can probably get into the 4.3-4.4ghz comfortably. Not sure how much hotter Haswell runs compared to ivy and sandy but you should be fine.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *urbanrazor*
> 
> @Kizwan, 150 USD dollars


I see. All motherboards I'm going to suggest cost more than 150 bucks. Sorry, can't help you there.


----------



## thekamikazepr

Scratch that no need for fan just put the h60 as exhaust.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> 2500K with no overclocking will run cooler than ice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'll run at around 55C which is nowhere near a problem. I'd overclock that chip though, 2500k's are really easy to overclock and they run really cool so a H60 is more than enough. A lot of people get 4.3 - 4.5 OCs with a 212 or EVO with a 2500k.


Thanks all, I would overclock it too but is not an over-clocker so he won't be. He is dead set against it.


----------



## gdubc

Not overclocking a k series? Shame, shame.
If that was me that k would always be staring me in the face saying "Well, what are you waiting for?!?"


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Not overclocking a k series? Shame, shame.
> If that was me that k would always be staring me in the face saying "Well, what are you waiting for?!?"


It just asks you to take responsibility for it if you decide to play around with its life.







And its heart. Hahahahahahha!


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Ok. GPU finally fixed.

Dremel'd the inside of the shroud and took off a mm or so. No more messing around. Got my rig standing up for the first time in a week. No sound... im happy


----------



## ice445

How's it going fellas? Haven't posted here in a while. Still very satisfied with the case. It's held up to a lot of usage. I also enjoy how easy it is to clean.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Ok. GPU finally fixed.
> 
> Dremel'd the inside of the shroud and took off a mm or so. No more messing around. Got my rig standing up for the first time in a week. No sound... im happy


great glad to here this as your paint job on the graphics card was nice and you didn't have to send the card off for warranty.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Short lived, sound is back ahahahahah

I give up

*gunshot*

Edit: Im gonna try greasing the bearings.

Still, it doesnt make sense that there were marks before but w.e. Theres no way it can be hitting now, unless my fan is just ******ed.\

Edit2:

You know what it is? This whole time... its just the fan. Just the fan off balance. I thought it was something I did, but it can't be. Since I never touched the fan. Though it was the shroud since i painted it.

But no, my fan is just going off balance. Like it pulls into one side. Why? I don't know. I only just figured it out because the sound was REALLY REALLY BAD. Even with my case on its side. I turned off my PC and the fan stopped once the power was gone. I put my finger on the fan and it shifted in a way it wasn't meant to shift.

I'll contact EVGA tomorrow...

If for whatever reason i can't get it rma'd. Link me what I need to water cool this sucker...

I had enough.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Short lived, sound is back ahahahahah
> 
> I give up
> 
> *gunshot*
> 
> Edit: Im gonna try greasing the bearings.
> 
> Still, it doesnt make sense that there were marks before but w.e. Theres no way it can be hitting now, unless my fan is just ******ed.\
> 
> Edit2:
> 
> You know what it is? This whole time... its just the fan. Just the fan off balance. I thought it was something I did, but it can't be. Since I never touched the fan. Though it was the shroud since i painted it.
> 
> But no, my fan is just going off balance. Like it pulls into one side. Why? I don't know. I only just figured it out because the sound was REALLY REALLY BAD. Even with my case on its side. I turned off my PC and the fan stopped once the power was gone. I put my finger on the fan and it shifted in a way it wasn't meant to shift.
> 
> I'll contact EVGA tomorrow...
> 
> If for whatever reason i can't get it rma'd. Link me what I need to water cool this sucker...
> 
> I had enough.


if the fan is moving like that then it is most likely the bearing failed, EVGA should warranty it as painting the cover has nothing to do with the fan.


----------



## Fanboy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> If for whatever reason i can't get it rma'd. Link me what I need to water cool this sucker...
> 
> I had enough.


Good thing you have a reference pcb so you have different options for water blocks.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

What XSPC kit will work with my 3930k and 780?

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/20835/ex-wat-263/XSPC_Raystorm_750_AX240_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_New_Rev_4_Pump_Included_w_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g30c321s1310

I was looking at that

and this

http://www.xs-pc.com/waterblocks-gpu/razor-gtx-titan-780

How much rad do I need? I know 240 won't be enough.

I really didn't plan on doing this water cooling now (next year was my goal) but screw it. I have some money I was saving to get a new monitor but i'll just take that money and use it on this. Then get the new monitor next year.

Ideally, I wouldnt want to spend over 300$.

So if you guys can help me out, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Fanboy88

I like your choices there. Throw a 360 slim rad in at the top and you should be good for rads.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Should I do this instead?

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16071/ex-wat-211/XSPC_Raystorm_EX360_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_w_D5_Variant_Pump_Included_and_Free_Dead-Water_.html?tl=g30c321s1310

Im not really sure of the differences between the ax and ex rads. Im going to assume that the EX is thicker but I don't think that will fit up there.

http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=89433&vpn=5060175584434&manufacture=XSPC%20Asia%20Co%2E%20Ltd%2E&promoid=1198

^ $190

http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=79208&vpn=5060175583147&manufacture=XSPC%20Asia%20Co%2E%20Ltd%2E&promoid=1198

^ $250


----------



## Fanboy88

I have this at the top of the case. It's snug with one set of fans.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/15665/ex-rad-374/Alphacool_NexXxoS_ST30_Full_Copper_Slim_Profile_Triple_120mm_Radiator.html?tl=g30c95s161

Then I've seen this also used in the c70 top.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/4283/ex-rad-88/Black_Ice_GT_Stealth_360_Radiator_-_Black.html?tl=g30c95s161


----------



## Slaughtahouse

The alpha one looks nice. Not that can tell if there is a difference in performance.

Should I individually piece out each component? There is just so much to look at and this is my first time.


----------



## Fanboy88

If you go piece by piece, you'll end up with a loop that you really like since it will be all the parts you like. Just so you know, it will cost a lot more than $300 if you go that route.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Well then, I'll just go with the kit for now. I mean, I can always switch out parts as I see fit. As long as I have adequate cooling for now. If the pump in the 360 kit can handle the 780 block and the raystorm, then I think that is what i'll do.

I just want to find the right kit. There are so many.


----------



## Fanboy88

Are you able to remove the bottom hard drive cage? If you could, get the 240 kit and a 360 slim profile rad and look at kizwan's build. He fit both in the case just fine. Actually I did the same thing and temps are really good with the two rads in there. I think that a single 360 can handle both your components, but it's always nice to have more rads for piece of mind. lol


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Yea I can move the cage. I'm only using one. Just not sure if I can fit it in the budget to have a 240 + 360 + all the other stuff. The block for the 780 is 120$ alone...

My wallet is crying


----------



## Fanboy88

Yeah the cost is the only real downside to water cooling.


----------



## kizwan

The XSPC Raystorm EX360 with D5 pump kit is a nice choice. Both AX & EX radiators perform well with fans running between 1200 - 1500 RPM. The AX radiator will perform slightly better than EX but nevertheless the EX360 is an excellent performing radiator. It should be enough for moderate overclocking too (4 - 4.5GHz).

I recommend changing the tube since the default tube that come with the kit is poor quality. The XSPC High Flex tube should be good.


----------



## Fanboy88

kizwan, do you think one 360 rad will be enough to include his cpu and gpu in the loop?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Well then...

as one final effort to fix my issue, I took everything and I mean EVERYTHING apart. The last few times I took it apart, it was just the shroud.

This time, I took off the heatsink and all that jazz like the I did the original time. As I did, something peculiar happened...

The fan just fell off...

Flip over the black plastic that the fan was mounted to and what do I see!

3 MISSING SCREWS!

This whole time... really. I feel like the biggest idiot...







(((((



Anyways, so I looked around and I opened my little cardboard box that came with the C70 and the extra 3 screws were in there. I must of thought they belonged with something else since I keep all my small/extra pc screws in there.

So as of right now, the fan is now SECURED for the first time in months. I'm actually honestly surprised the fan just didnt lift off when the card was running. I got lucky I guess.

I re-pasted my gpu and re-painted my shroud since it got scuffed up a few times when I was dremeling the inside.

Paint is just drying now but I should be able to have my card running back into my pc within an hour. Hopefully, no more issues now.

I feel so stupid...

Well, I will still plan my water cooling setup with your help, but now... hopefully... I can run my pc without issue.

@ Kiwan, do you think the Corsair sp120's I have would suffice with the EX 360? I have the quiet versions. I run them maxed out in my PC currently but im not sure what RPM they are spec'd at. Maybe 1500? Not sure.


----------



## gdubc

That's awesome u got it figured out at least! What I have learned to do is reinsert the screws back where they go so I always know exactly what goes where on reasseably. Takes a little more time but saves headaches later.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Hey man at least you get to laugh at your own mistake rather than be really pissed at EVGA's...


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Hey man at least you get to laugh at your own mistake rather than be really pissed at EVGA's...


Very true. I was not prepared at all to ship off my card. Even if the warranty covered it or not. I have a massive school revit project due in a few weeks and I can't afford to give up my desktop. My brother offered to give back my old 660ti to use if that was the case, but still. I was sweating bullets.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> That's awesome u got it figured out at least! What I have learned to do is reinsert the screws back where they go so I always know exactly what goes where on reasseably. Takes a little more time but saves headaches later.


I kinda do the same. Every part I take off, I lay on its own and with the screws for said part beside it. I must of overlooked it originally because everything else was set in and the fan didnt move (it had a bit of glue around those posts it rests on) so I never would of thought that would be the issue.

It's also a pain in the arse to take off the entire heatsink compared to the shroud it self so I always avoided that area.


----------



## thekamikazepr

For all my 360 rad wcooling friends with sp120 where do you connect them. I have them with a fan controller but they make a grind noise somewhat. Checked forums and its a known issue with no "fix".

So do you guys split them and connect to mobo or use molex to 3pin?


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thekamikazepr*
> 
> For all my 360 rad wcooling friends with sp120 where do you connect them. I have them with a fan controller but they make a grind noise somewhat. Checked forums and its a known issue with no "fix".
> 
> So do you guys split them and connect to mobo or use molex to 3pin?


I split mine and then control them with a fan controller.


----------



## thekamikazepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joostflux*
> 
> I split mine and then control them with a fan controller.


Kk thats the samething i have. Case back + rad, rad+ rad, and front+ front. But wanted to keep the side (since it helps one particular part of the mobo). But if i connect anything in fc 4 its a small sound . If i conn in 5. Big sound


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fanboy88*
> 
> kizwan, do you think one 360 rad will be enough to include his cpu and gpu in the loop?


Should be enough if doesn't overclock much, e.g. CPU OC up to 4.5GHz max. One CPU & GPU with 360mm radiator will have extra 120mm radiator surface for cooling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Well then...
> 
> as one final effort to fix my issue, I took everything and I mean EVERYTHING apart. The last few times I took it apart, it was just the shroud.
> 
> This time, I took off the heatsink and all that jazz like the I did the original time. As I did, something peculiar happened...
> 
> The fan just fell off...
> 
> Flip over the black plastic that the fan was mounted to and what do I see!
> 
> 3 MISSING SCREWS!
> 
> This whole time... really. I feel like the biggest idiot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (((((
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, so I looked around and I opened my little cardboard box that came with the C70 and the extra 3 screws were in there. I must of thought they belonged with something else since I keep all my small/extra pc screws in there.
> 
> So as of right now, the fan is now SECURED for the first time in months. I'm actually honestly surprised the fan just didnt lift off when the card was running. I got lucky I guess.
> 
> I re-pasted my gpu and re-painted my shroud since it got scuffed up a few times when I was dremeling the inside.
> 
> Paint is just drying now but I should be able to have my card running back into my pc within an hour. Hopefully, no more issues now.
> 
> I feel so stupid...
> 
> Well, I will still plan my water cooling setup with your help, but now... hopefully... I can run my pc without issue.
> 
> 
> 
> @ Kiwan, do you think the Corsair sp120's I have would suffice with the EX 360? I have the quiet versions. I run them maxed out in my PC currently but im not sure what RPM they are spec'd at. Maybe 1500? Not sure.


Glad to hear you sorted that out.









I've run my SP120 high performance for 100% (2350RPM) & 70% speed. The difference between the two just 2 - 3 degrees max (@4.875GHz). I'm using NZXT Sentry 2 fan controller, so I don't know what is the RPM at 70% but if using simple calculation, it maybe running at 1645RPM. The SP120 quiet edition is rated at +/- 1450RPM. The EX360 should perform well from 1200RPM & above according to this *[ review ]*. If you use good quality static pressure fans such as SP120, Noctua NF12, Enermax Magma & Scythe Gentle Typhoon fans, the thermal performance should be excellent.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thekamikazepr*
> 
> For all my 360 rad wcooling friends with sp120 where do you connect them. I have them with a fan controller but they make a grind noise somewhat. Checked forums and its a known issue with no "fix".
> 
> So do you guys split them and connect to mobo or use molex to 3pin?


What fan controller you have there? SP120 a bit sensitive. I read it doesn't generate grind or vibrating noise if you use "proper" fan controller like Lamptron's or Bitfenic Recon fan controller. I don't know the technical details of the cause of the problem but it seems some fan controller, slightly adjust voltage (constantly raise & lower the voltage) to maintain the RPM you set them to. This may made the SP120s produced the grinding sound. The SP120s worked well with Lamptron's & Bitfenic Recon fan controllers.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Ok thanks. That's good to hear.

I might order the kit and just do the CPU for the time being.


----------



## gdubc

I do have the recon on my kids c70 running sp120's and they are quiet. (as quiet as sp120's get anyhow!)


----------



## Dasweb

I'm thinking of picking up a 3rd 770. Thoughts on how well all three will fit in the C70?


----------



## thekamikazepr

I have a nzxt mesh. Heard some people (here). Tested with a multimeter and voltage is stable. That the problem it self is under voltage.

Oh well i have it 2x. On fan slots 1,2, and 3. For 4 exhausts and 2 intakes


----------



## Gavush

The C70 is on sale again...

Sale, promo code, and rebate down to $79.99 - that's how I bought mine.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?nm_mc=AFC-TechBargains&cm_mmc=AFC-TechBargains-_-NA-_-NA-_-NA&Item=N82E16811139013


----------



## radarz

What kind of LED fans do you suggest?


----------



## thekamikazepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radarz*
> 
> What kind of LED fans do you suggest?


Airflow?
you want silent ? high performance? budget? (price range) . I like enermax myself. and i think corsair just launch recently an af 120-140 with LED havent tested that 1 yet , cougar also has an LED fan.

SP?
no idea if theres LED versions


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dasweb*
> 
> I'm thinking of picking up a 3rd 770. Thoughts on how well all three will fit in the C70?


My thoughts = Is a 3rd 770 even possble with a P67 Sabertooth?


----------



## Zifo

Hi, I'm new to the forums.

I mainly came here for the Case Mod forum but was asked to drop by.

I'm using a Vengeance C70 Gunmetal Black for my project, but rather than delve into it, here's the link.

Rust Buckit - Bandit PC

Any input from experienced C70 modders is greatly appreciated, as well as if you can think of something I'm overlooking, feel free to let me know or ask me about it as I'm new to this whole thing.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radarz*
> 
> What kind of LED fans do you suggest?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thekamikazepr*
> 
> Airflow?
> you want silent ? high performance? budget? (price range) . I like enermax myself. and i think corsair just launch recently an af 120-140 with LED havent tested that 1 yet , cougar also has an LED fan.
> 
> SP?
> no idea if theres LED versions


No SP LED's. BitFenix makes a great LED fan. The Spectre pro 120's or 140's. The 140 PWM actually have 2.8 mm/H2O and 122.2 CFM and they max out at 29.6 dB's while the 120 pwm has 2.6 70.52 CFM @ 26.2 dB's max. These are not LED but there is LED versions. The specs aren't quite as good but still very quiet with ample airflow.


----------



## gdubc

Corsair are making the sp120s in led versions soon though. They trade the color rings for leds.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zifo*
> 
> Hi, I'm new to the forums.
> 
> I mainly came here for the Case Mod forum but was asked to drop by.
> 
> I'm using a Vengeance C70 Gunmetal Black for my project, but rather than delve into it, here's the link.
> 
> Rust Buckit - Bandit PC
> 
> Any input from experienced C70 modders is greatly appreciated, as well as if you can think of something I'm overlooking, feel free to let me know or ask me about it as I'm new to this whole thing.


Welcome to the club!







Good luck with your project.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zifo*
> 
> Hi, I'm new to the forums.
> 
> I mainly came here for the Case Mod forum but was asked to drop by.
> 
> I'm using a Vengeance C70 Gunmetal Black for my project, but rather than delve into it, here's the link.
> 
> Rust Buckit - Bandit PC
> 
> Any input from experienced C70 modders is greatly appreciated, as well as if you can think of something I'm overlooking, feel free to let me know or ask me about it as I'm new to this whole thing.


Interesting concept for the build... I'm subbed








Welcome to the club


----------



## urbanrazor

@Dasweb i don't recommend going for 3 way SLI. 2 770's in SLI will totally beast out every game and i don't see a good reason for it. If you want power, i'd recommend you buy one 780 , sell your 770's and then get another 780. OR! Just wait a little to see what AMD does with their R9 290X


----------



## BioDefault

Not a professional rig or anything, but it's a c70 case.

I love seeing all the PCs in this thread though, it's quite refreshing.

-Specs-
Mobo: ASRock 970 Extreme4
CPU: FX-6350 Vishera
GPU: MSI GTX 660 non TI
RAM: 8gb 1600 Kingston Black
PSU: Cooler Master GX 750W 80 Plus Bronze Certified


----------



## kizwan

@BioDefault, Welcome to the club!


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BioDefault*
> 
> Not a professional rig or anything, but it's a c70 case.
> 
> I love seeing all the PCs in this thread though, it's quite refreshing.
> 
> -Specs-
> Mobo: ASRock 970 Extreme4
> CPU: FX-6350 Vishera
> GPU: MSI GTX 660 non TI
> RAM: 8gb 1600 Kingston Black
> PSU: Cooler Master GX 750W 80 Plus Bronze Certified


if your not using all the hdd cages you should pull the top one out for better airflow, also move both fans from the hdd cages and mount them behind the front cover, the screws holding the fans on to the hdd cages will work in the front fan mounting also. if you don't know how the cover comes off (some users don't) you remove both side panels and there are 3 tabs running down each side in front that you push with your fingers while pulling the front cover out.


----------



## BioDefault

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> if your not using all the hdd cages you should pull the top one out for better airflow, also move both fans from the hdd cages and mount them behind the front cover, the screws holding the fans on to the hdd cages will work in the front fan mounting also. if you don't know how the cover comes off (some users don't) you remove both side panels and there are 3 tabs running down each side in front that you push with your fingers while pulling the front cover out.


Hm, I think I might. I saw a video of somebody removing them, I don't know why I didn't.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BioDefault*
> 
> Hm, I think I might. I saw a video of somebody removing them, I don't know why I didn't.


I have 4 hard drives but my 4th one is installed with double sided tape
so I could remove the top hdd cage, made a big improvement on cooling my system.


----------



## bobcarrizal

My Computer Rigs Specs:

Cpu: AMD FX-8350 Eight Core Processor Overclocking 4.4GHz On Turbo Core Better Than 4.2GHz Factory Stock Clockspeed

Mobo: Asus Crosshair V Formula 990FX Reflashed Bios From 1602 To 1703

Graphics Card: ASUS HD7870-DC2-2GD5 Radeon 2GB DDR5 VGA/DVI/HDMI/DisplayPort GPU Tweak Utilities PCI-Express 3.0 Graphics Card HD7870-DC2-2GD5 Overclocked

Ram: CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CMZ16GX3M4A1600C9

Power Supply: Thermaltake TR2 TRX-650M 650W ATX 12V v2.3 / EPS 12V v2.91 Modular Active PFC Power Supply It Pretty Sucks i needed for 750W

SSD: OCZ Agility 3 120GB But I Needed for upgrade Samsung 840 Pro 256GB

Hard Drive: Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB

Hard Drive: Seagate Barracuda 2TB Recertified

CPU Heatsink: Noctua NH-U12S 120x120x25 ( NF-F12 PWM) SSO2-Bearing ( Self-stabilising oil-presure bearing ) CPU Cooler Dual Fans

Cooling Fans: COOLER MASTER SickleFlow 120 R4-L2R-20AR-R1 120mm Silent operation Red LED case fan All Seven Fans

Network Adapter: TP-Link Wireless N Adapter TL-WN951N

That's it Man!!


----------



## thekamikazepr

Guys I wanted to let you know I bought these to connect my pump to my Fan controller a NZXT Mesh...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/300702617787?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Basically it turned down my cp355 from 4300-4600 RPMS to 4100-4150 rpms. The noise (Db) got lower gradually I have no way to measure it but i wouls say its relative to the 8.9% rpm difference (so yes around 10% lerss noisy) NOW if you lower it bellow 4000 rpm's the pump struggle and makes more sound than 4600 RPM's so note that you just wont be able to lower it o 2k rpms while not playing and 4k when playing.

still Temps difference is about 1 degree at max most of the testing i did it behaved the same.

Now i can play with my fans in minimum and dont go above 51 and dont get bugged by the pump noise


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobcarrizal*
> 
> 
> My Computer Rigs Specs:
> 
> Cpu: AMD FX-8350 Eight Core Processor Overclocking 4.4GHz On Turbo Core Better Than 4.2GHz Factory Stock Clockspeed
> 
> Mobo: Asus Crosshair V Formula 990FX Reflashed Bios From 1602 To 1703
> 
> Graphics Card: ASUS HD7870-DC2-2GD5 Radeon 2GB DDR5 VGA/DVI/HDMI/DisplayPort GPU Tweak Utilities PCI-Express 3.0 Graphics Card HD7870-DC2-2GD5 Overclocked
> 
> Ram: CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CMZ16GX3M4A1600C9
> 
> Power Supply: Thermaltake TR2 TRX-650M 650W ATX 12V v2.3 / EPS 12V v2.91 Modular Active PFC Power Supply It Pretty Sucks
> 
> SSD: OCZ Agility 3 120GB But I Needed for upgrade Samsung 840 Pro 256GB
> 
> Hard Drive: Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB
> 
> Hard Drive: Seagate Barracuda 2TB Recertified
> 
> CPU Heatsink: Noctua NH-U12S 120x120x25 ( NF-F12 PWM) SSO2-Bearing ( Self-stabilising oil-presure bearing ) CPU Cooler Dual Fans
> 
> Cooling Fans: COOLER MASTER SickleFlow 120 R4-L2R-20AR-R1 120mm Silent operation Red LED case fan All Seven Fans
> 
> Network Adapter: TP-Link Wireless N Adapter TL-WN951N
> 
> That's it Man!!


It's good that you got it to 4.4ghz. Too bad you a have a speed limit in your room...

hur hurr

Welcome to the club!


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobcarrizal*
> 
> 
> My Computer Rigs Specs:
> 
> Cpu: AMD FX-8350 Eight Core Processor Overclocking 4.4GHz On Turbo Core Better Than 4.2GHz Factory Stock Clockspeed
> 
> Mobo: Asus Crosshair V Formula 990FX Reflashed Bios From 1602 To 1703
> 
> Graphics Card: ASUS HD7870-DC2-2GD5 Radeon 2GB DDR5 VGA/DVI/HDMI/DisplayPort GPU Tweak Utilities PCI-Express 3.0 Graphics Card HD7870-DC2-2GD5 Overclocked
> 
> Ram: CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CMZ16GX3M4A1600C9
> 
> Power Supply: Thermaltake TR2 TRX-650M 650W ATX 12V v2.3 / EPS 12V v2.91 Modular Active PFC Power Supply It Pretty Sucks
> 
> SSD: OCZ Agility 3 120GB But I Needed for upgrade Samsung 840 Pro 256GB
> 
> Hard Drive: Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB
> 
> Hard Drive: Seagate Barracuda 2TB Recertified
> 
> CPU Heatsink: Noctua NH-U12S 120x120x25 ( NF-F12 PWM) SSO2-Bearing ( Self-stabilising oil-presure bearing ) CPU Cooler Dual Fans
> 
> Cooling Fans: COOLER MASTER SickleFlow 120 R4-L2R-20AR-R1 120mm Silent operation Red LED case fan All Seven Fans
> 
> Network Adapter: TP-Link Wireless N Adapter TL-WN951N
> 
> That's it Man!!


That's a very long name for CPU.







Welcome to the club!


----------



## ozzy1925

guys is it possible to fit alphacool 240mm monsta horizontally on the buttom which 280mm long and 86mm height either push or pull ?My psu which is not fully modular hx 850 v1(180mm)as i measured the space its more then 280mm

i dont want any cutting to my case.


----------



## Fanboy88

I was able to fit the 45mm thick alphacool 240 rad with one set of fans at the bottom when I took out the bottom hard drive cage. I think there's room for a monsta down there.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> guys is it possible to fit alphacool 240mm monsta horizontally on the buttom which 280mm long and 86mm height either push or pull ?My psu which is not fully modular hx 850 v1(180mm)as i measured the space its more then 280mm
> 
> i dont want any cutting to my case.


You may not be able to use the mount holes for 240mm rad. I think you can fit 240mm monsta but you'll need to shift it toward the front though.


----------



## Fanboy88

I definitely didn't use the mount holes for the bottom rad. I tried but they wouldn't line up correctly.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fanboy88*
> 
> I definitely didn't use the mount holes for the bottom rad. I tried but they wouldn't line up correctly.


Your modular PSU must have prevent the mounting holes line up correctly, right? My PSU is 160mm long too but it's non-modular, this is why I can use the mounting holes.


----------



## Fanboy88

Yes my modular psu prevented it from lining up correctly.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> You may not be able to use the mount holes for 240mm rad. I think you can fit 240mm monsta but you'll need to shift it toward the front though.


same for alphacool ut 60 240mm (280mm long) ?If i try push and pull?The mounting holes wont line up but i think thats not a big deal beacause i checked your top raditor mount you used different holes right?Btw here is my psu:


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> same for alphacool ut 60 240mm (280mm long) ?If i try push and pull?The mounting holes wont line up but i think thats not a big deal beacause i checked your top raditor mount you used different holes right?Btw here is my psu:


This is *npo717*'s build using RX240 rad (not V2) at the bottom with push/pull setup. The radiator dimension is 125 x 58.5 x 286 mm (WxDxL). The PSU is 180mm long (PCP&C Silencer 750W) but it's non-modular PSU. He was able to use the 240mm mounting holes. It's not possible with modular PSU because of the cables you're going to connect to the PSU. You will be fine by just using any holes that align with the radiator screw holes. The UT60 240mm rad is 60mm thick. The 58.5mm thick RX240 rad already very tight fit, see in the second picture. You can do push/pull with UT60 but you may need improvise.

Yes, you're correct because C70 not natively support 360mm rad but the design at the top of the case allow 360mm radiator to "breath" without any problem. Originally I managed to use 6 screws to secure the 360mm rad but after I got proper screws for my radiator, I just use 4 screws to secure the radiator. It's more than enough.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *npo717*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in for this case too! Enjoyed working with it and the results I got. I modded the window with a piece of acrylic. I wasn't a fan of the smoked window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My little review/build log for anyone interested.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1275200/build-log-mini-review-water-cooling-with-a-vengeance
> 
> I'm going to be adding a 120.1 radiator to the back and some LED fans to the front/rear exhaust this week.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *npo717*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Test Fit and Leak Test:
> 
> This was a bit of a challenge to figure out. While the case is rated for two 240mm radiators, the bottom 240 can only be situated in one way with the inlet/outlet towards the front of the case. It just won't fit any other way with a PSU installed. This was quite annoying as it wasn't exactly how I wanted to run my tubes but as you'll see it turned out alright in the end.
> 
> I neglected to account for my PSU being 2 cm longer than a lot of PSU's these days. The PCP&C Silencer 750 is 180mm long and is NOT modular. A 160mm long PSU would have made things a hell of a lot easier on me. There is only a few mm between the radiator and the PSU. The cable bunch also comes out of the lower half of the PSU making it a little more difficult to run cables though the cabling holes in the case. After some swearing, hair loss, and an hour of searching online for a deal on a 160mm psu replacement, I gave fitting it another try. I had to cut the cable tie around the bottom of the cable bunch in order to fan out the cables to fit the radiator. It's a tight fit. There's going to be no removal of that psu without removing the radiator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did some of the tubing right away seeing as how there really was no other way to run them. Running the tubing was a piece of cake. No problems there. The DVD drive had to go on the bottom or it would block getting tube to the top radiator from my reservoir. Not a big issue either. The last bit of tubing I did by leaving my bay reservoir partially out of the front of the case so there was enough give on the tube I could just pull the bay reservoir out to get to the fill port.
> 
> 
> 
> Everything was ready for the leak test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleeding the system was a chore. It was difficult to tell if I was getting any flow from my pump or not as it didn't seem like there was any flow going through the tubes. I was worried the MCP655 pump wasn't going to cut it and that I had underestimated the restriction. I guess I just expected 1gpm to seem a little faster than it actually is. I wasn't convinced till I actually saw my temperatures. In retrospect I should have added a flow indicator into the loop. Using the bay reservoir where you do not see flow and having solid color tubing, I'd recommend a flow indicator.
> 
> I can now also comment on the MCP655 pump. This thing is quiet. I could barely hear it on its highest setting. It was also cool to the touch after 24 hours of operation for the leak test after bleeding the air from the system. It did not transfer a lot of vibration to the case, and the vibration that it did transfer was not audible. The case has no rattle to it either so all in all I was quite happy with the pumps performance.
> 
> The bay reservoir itself was easy to work with as well. It would have been nice if the little window on the front were a little wider so that you could see the inlet but that's just a "would be nice". My killcoil also seems to have disappeared. I dropped it in the reservoir but as I was tipping the case about during bleeding it must have gotten wedged somewhere.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> This is *npo717*'s build using RX240 rad (not V2) at the bottom with push/pull setup. The radiator dimension is 125 x 58.5 x 286 mm (WxDxL). The PSU is 180mm long (PCP&C Silencer 750W) but it's non-modular PSU. He was able to use the 240mm mounting holes. It's not possible with modular PSU because of the cables you're going to connect to the PSU. You will be fine by just using any holes that align with the radiator screw holes. The UT60 240mm rad is 60mm thick. The 58.5mm thick RX240 rad already very tight fit, see in the second picture. You can do push/pull with UT60 but you may need improvise.
> 
> Yes, you're correct because C70 not natively support 360mm rad but the design at the top of the case allow 360mm radiator to "breath" without any problem. Originally I managed to use 6 screws to secure the 360mm rad but after I got proper screws for my radiator, I just use 4 screws to secure the radiator. It's more than enough.


thanks for the info rep+ also 1 more thing :Am i going to loose too much performance if i use the ut 60 240mm rad as push or pull?Becausei think if i do that it will fit perfectly


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> thanks for the info rep+ also 1 more thing :Am i going to loose too much performance if i use the ut 60 240mm rad as push or pull?Becausei think if i do that it will fit perfectly


Not much if any. UT60 perform well with only one set of fans (push or pull). Performance wise I would do push but since this going at the bottom of the case, I would do pull since I don't like exposing the radiator fins (fans are working as intake; drawing air from outside). The difference between push or pull is very minimal as far as I know, if you use good quality static pressure fans like Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP-15.


----------



## Fanboy88

I agree with kizwan on pulling air from the outside from the bottom.


----------



## beta bull3t

taking pre-orders for c70 replacement windows here http://www.mnpctech.com/Corsair_c70_vengeance_clear_window_replacement.html


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beta bull3t*
> 
> taking pre-orders for c70 replacement windows here http://www.mnpctech.com/Corsair_c70_vengeance_clear_window_replacement.html


that's a good deal, I spent about 24 bucks with sales tax to do mine myself
with acrylic and all the rubber washers.
but they only accept pay-pal and with their high shipping cost it comes to 34 bucks,
so I guess I did good on mine.


----------



## blizzard232

after 2nd!! RMA of H100i & added new SSD


----------



## ice445

I have a problem now. After a few months of having the fans in the front, the air filter is rubbing the fan now (maybe from negative pressure, idk. How to fix?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> I have a problem now. After a few months of having the fans in the front, the air filter is rubbing the fan now (maybe from negative pressure, idk. How to fix?


make sure part of the filter didn't pop out of the tabs that hold it in, and if you removed it
for cleaning make sure you didn't flip it around so the small handle at the top of the filter
is against the front cover as it will let the filter stick out enough to hit a fan.
and check to see if a fan came loose as this will cause it to hit the filter.


----------



## ice445

I'll double check all of that when I get home and get back to you


----------



## Archer S

A friend of mine has the same issue right out of the box. check if the mesh of the filter is taught against the large plastic honeycomb. If its loose it can rub against fans. To fix this just heat them up VERY carefully. I used a ligther a burned a hole on my first attempt but other than that it worked beautifully


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archer S*
> 
> A friend of mine has the same issue right out of the box. check if the mesh of the filter is taught against the large plastic honeycomb. If its loose it can rub against fans. To fix this just heat them up VERY carefully. I used a ligther a burned a hole on my first attempt but other than that it worked beautifully


a heat gun will work also.








just don't put it to close to the filter material.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archer S*
> 
> A friend of mine has the same issue right out of the box. check if the mesh of the filter is taught against the large plastic honeycomb. If its loose it can rub against fans. To fix this just heat them up VERY carefully. I used a ligther a burned a hole on my first attempt but other than that it worked beautifully


This seems to be it, one of the sections is bubbled inwards. Any specific way to heat it?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> This seems to be it, one of the sections is bubbled inwards. Any specific way to heat it?


heat gun from the hardware store, or a cheap blow dryer, but they take longer but no chance of causing any damage, rinse the filter under water first.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> heat gun from the hardware store, or a cheap blow dryer, but they take longer but no chance of causing any damage, rinse the filter under water first.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archer S*
> 
> A friend of mine has the same issue right out of the box. check if the mesh of the filter is taught against the large plastic honeycomb. If its loose it can rub against fans. To fix this just heat them up VERY carefully. I used a ligther a burned a hole on my first attempt but other than that it worked beautifully


Thanks, this did the trick. I used a lighter, wet the nylon, and then carefully wafted the flame back and forth until it tightened up. Im pretty sure I only broke one link after covering the whole filter, so not a bad job. + rep for you guys.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

If anyone remembers, a long time ago I said I was going to do a custom paint job on my side panel. Anyways, I got my friend to make me the drawing im going to use to turn it into a stencil. Now, I told him the dimensions of the available space on the side panel (windowless panel). Which is 33x35 cm. He told me he made this 33cm in diameter within photoshop. Now, I have a plotter at my school so I can print it out a huge sheet. My question is, how do I make sure I print it out at the right scale?

Can I just go into paint and go to print? Or do I need to use a specific program? It's like a buck fifty a sheet so I want to get it right the first time.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



.


----------



## coachrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> If anyone remembers, a long time ago I said I was going to do a custom paint job on my side panel. Anyways, I got my friend to make me the drawing im going to use to turn it into a stencil. Now, I told him the dimensions of the available space on the side panel (windowless panel). Which is 33x35 cm. He told me he made this 33cm in diameter within photoshop. Now, I have a plotter at my school so I can print it out a huge sheet. My question is, how do I make sure I print it out at the right scale?
> 
> Can I just go into paint and go to print? Or do I need to use a specific program? It's like a buck fifty a sheet so I want to get it right the first time.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> .


It would be better if he created the artwork in Adobe Illustrator.
Illustrator creates Vector art while Photoshop creates Bitmap Images.

Vector drawings are completely accurate at any scale while Bitmaps will pixelate.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

I'll ask him to do it again







. I can wait, thanks.

I figured it would end up pixelating because I recently did a set of drawings in Revit and I exported to them as PDF and then printed. They came out pixelated and line weights were lost. It's not so much of a concern here but I just want the right scale and a circular circle lol


----------



## timdenby

Hey there, new to this forum and thread. Thought I would post up my first build. Had heaps of fun putting it together with a few mistakes thrown in, all in all a great first experience. I love the C70 case.







Bought an expensive keyboard a while back on account of loving anything Tron, so tried to keep to a similar theme despite the fact the C70 is very much geared towards a military look and doesn't have the clean aesthetic commonly associated with the Tron films.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timdenby*
> 
> Hey there, new to this forum and thread. Thought I would post up my first build. Had heaps of fun putting it together with a few mistakes thrown in, all in all a great first experience. I love the C70 case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought an expensive keyboard a while back on account of loving anything Tron, so tried to keep to a similar theme despite the fact the C70 is very much geared towards a military look and doesn't have the clean aesthetic commonly associated with the Tron films.


Nice work! Welcome to the club!


----------



## Buehlar

@timdenby
Nice looking rig...is that a pair of ASUS 79xx's 78xx's in there








Welcom to the club!


----------



## timdenby

Thanks!







The System Specs are as follows:

CPU: i7 3770K @ 3.5 GHz
MoB: Asus Sabertooth Z77
RAM: 8GB Corsair Vengeance @ 1866 MHz
GPU: 2x Asus DCUll GTX 770 OC SLI
HDD: Seagate 2TB 64MB
SSD: Corsair Neutron GTX 120GB
PSU: Corsair AX860 (860 Watt)
Case: Corsair C70 (Black)


----------



## 2slick4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timdenby*
> 
> Hey there, new to this forum and thread. Thought I would post up my first build. Had heaps of fun putting it together with a few mistakes thrown in, all in all a great first experience. I love the C70 case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought an expensive keyboard a while back on account of loving anything Tron, so tried to keep to a similar theme despite the fact the C70 is very much geared towards a military look and doesn't have the clean aesthetic commonly associated with the Tron films.


Looks really clean! Pretty nice setup you got!


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timdenby*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The System Specs are as follows:
> 
> CPU: i7 3770K @ 3.5 GHz
> MoB: Asus Sabertooth Z77
> RAM: 8GB Corsair Vengeance @ 1866 MHz
> GPU: 2x Asus DCUll GTX 770 OC SLI
> HDD: Seagate 2TB 64MB
> SSD: Corsair Neutron GTX 120GB
> PSU: Corsair AX860 (860 Watt)
> Case: Corsair C70 (Black)


Ahh...even better








My only recommendation would be to post those specs down in your sig, because with a beast rig like that, you're sure to be asked again


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> If anyone remembers, a long time ago I said I was going to do a custom paint job on my side panel. Anyways, I got my friend to make me the drawing im going to use to turn it into a stencil. Now, I told him the dimensions of the available space on the side panel (windowless panel). Which is 33x35 cm. He told me he made this 33cm in diameter within photoshop. Now, I have a plotter at my school so I can print it out a huge sheet. My question is, how do I make sure I print it out at the right scale?
> 
> Can I just go into paint and go to print? Or do I need to use a specific program? It's like a buck fifty a sheet so I want to get it right the first time.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coachrex*
> 
> It would be better if he created the artwork in Adobe Illustrator.
> Illustrator creates Vector art while Photoshop creates Bitmap Images.
> 
> Vector drawings are completely accurate at any scale while Bitmaps will pixelate.


Anyone want to do this for me? My friend doesn't have the software. All I can offer is some rep


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timdenby*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The System Specs are as follows:
> 
> CPU: i7 3770K @ 3.5 GHz
> MoB: Asus Sabertooth Z77
> RAM: 8GB Corsair Vengeance @ 1866 MHz
> GPU: 2x Asus DCUll GTX 770 OC SLI
> HDD: Seagate 2TB 64MB
> SSD: Corsair Neutron GTX 120GB
> PSU: Corsair AX860 (860 Watt)
> Case: Corsair C70 (Black)


You need to get some EL wire to make the desk tron'd.


----------



## camOxcrazE

Hello all!
Well it's about time I finally shared some love for my C70 with all of you - After a long hiatus I'm back with my first pc build and super stoked to get to work with her! Yes, SHE is a beautiful C70 in military OD green










^ Some pics my photographer buddy took after I first put her together. Was his excuse to try out some new lights he had..









So originally I wanted to build from scratch but after being buttered up with a sweet deal I ended up with mostly parts from my friends "_old_" rig after he upgraded. And by no means was his rig old, I'm sure you all can relate to this.

Here she is today...

Please excuse the low quality pic but I think you can all still appreciate where I'm headed with this.

BIG thanks to *Sebar* for the window that really lets the C70 shine







To say the least, it's been a VERY exciting week after I recently returned home and finally got to throw in my EVGA SC Titans that have been sitting in a box for nearly 6 months! I did a little rearrangement with fans and removed the remaining drive bay but for the most part everything is going to change very soon..

Quick and short, I gotta run but more to follow!

~craze


----------



## sebar

The build looks great cam.







Those Titans


----------



## Slaughtahouse

So yea... in this never ending rig I have going on, I changed the LED colour of my 780 from green to white. Used my brothers equipment and i'd say it turned out pretty good. It's too bad pictures make it look blue bit I took the best photo's I could










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Fanboy88

That's pretty legit. I always like the look of white light better than colored light.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Same here. I bought the NZXT Hue for my pc, but 95% of the time, I have it on a white preset. I should of just gone with white led's in the first place. Would of been cheaper.


----------



## Buehlar

@Slaughtahouse
Sick light mod, way better than before. I've never been a big fan of Nvidia's bright green color scheme.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> So yea... in this never ending rig I have going on, I changed the LED colour of my 780 from green to white. Used my brothers equipment and i'd say it turned out pretty good. It's too bad pictures make it look blue bit I took the best photo's I could
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


looks good to me, only one pic shows a blue tint but I can see it is in fact white in the other pics.


----------



## Buehlar

Finished with my desk guy's! I'm happy















I named it my ROG LAIR lol










Spoiler: MOAR PICS Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Finished with my desk guy's! I'm happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I named it my ROG LAIR lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MOAR PICS Warning: Spoiler!


very nice, now get those packs of zip-ties and clean up all those wires, their driving me crazy


----------



## BioDefault

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> very nice, now get those packs of zip-ties and clean up all those wires, their driving me crazy


they're*

Fix your grammar, it's driving me crazy.









I'm kidding with you, I just couldn't resist. <3


----------



## BioDefault

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Finished with my desk guy's! I'm happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I named it my ROG LAIR lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MOAR PICS Warning: Spoiler!


Love all of it! Great job!


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BioDefault*
> 
> Love all of it! Great job!


Thanks







glad you like.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> very nice, now get those packs of zip-ties and clean up all those wires, their driving me crazy


Yea, I already mentioned that in my build log. It's difficult getting under there in a wheelchair









Anyway, that's what these are for


----------



## Slaughtahouse

That is freaking nuts!

Looks so deliciously evil


----------



## keenan

Hi guys..

Here's mine, but currently still a work in progress..


----------



## Fanboy88

Wow I'm liking that wear-and-tear look. Made me think that those parts are really old and messed up...lol


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> That is freaking nuts!
> Looks so deliciously evil


NO STEWY NO !!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keenan*
> 
> Hi guys..
> 
> Here's mine, but currently still a work in progress..


Oh WOW...this is some kind or art man







That PSU is about to burst into flames. Love it. Better get that thing on water before she melts


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BioDefault*
> 
> they're*
> 
> Fix your grammar, it's driving me crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kidding with you, I just couldn't resist. <3


thanks, it's all good, I didn't even noticed I goofed.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glad you like.
> 
> Yea, I already mentioned that in my build log. It's difficult getting under there in a wheelchair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, that's what these are for


I was just goofing with ya anyways.
I really like the setup though, the light along the wall look great.
I just might have to try and build something similar to this, but not an exact copy
as that wouldn't be right.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I was just goofing with ya anyways.
> I really like the setup though, the light along the wall look great.
> I just might have to try and build something similar to this, but not an exact copy
> as that wouldn't be right.


No worries man







believe me when I say those cables are bugging me a lot more than they are you! My OCD







lol

All the materials for the desk and lights cost just under $150, so if you have the time, tools and ability then by all means go for it.
You'll be sure to get exactly what you want and a much better build quality compared to most of the prefabricated junk that's selling for a lot more cash.









Just post some pics for us when you're finished


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Keenan, can you take some photo's in a natural environment? Like your room or wherever your PC is setup? I love the art work you've done to it







but I would like to see in a normal lit room, if you don't mind.

Thanks


----------



## SniperTeamTango

@Buehlar that is INSANE. Wicked sick bro.

@keenan rockin bro, keep at it!


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> No worries man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> believe me when I say those cables are bugging me a lot more than they are you! My OCD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> All the materials for the desk and lights cost just under $150, so if you have the time, tools and ability then by all means go for it.
> You'll be sure to get exactly what you want and a much better build quality compared to most of the prefabricated junk that's selling for a lot more cash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just post some pics for us when you're finished


yep I have a big garage and lots of cordless power tools, yes your right I have been looking at desk and such online and there just isn't anything I like,
my current desk is nice but it's 14 years old.


----------



## BioDefault

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keenan*
> 
> Hi guys..
> 
> Here's mine, but currently still a work in progress..


Can't wait to see it when it's finished. I'm dying to see what it looks like with the cooling in there.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> @Buehlar that is INSANE. Wicked sick bro.


Thanks!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BioDefault*
> 
> Can't wait to see it when it's finished. I'm dying to see what it looks like with the cooling in there.


Me too!
I wonder if he plans to somehow singe that gorgeous sleeve job


----------



## THEEDUUDE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BioDefault*
> 
> Can't wait to see it when it's finished. I'm dying to see what it looks like with the cooling in there.


Coolest PSU mod I've ever seen!


----------



## THEEDUUDE

Anyone ever consider, or have done, custom handle/handles? I plan on doing so to my c70. One day out of every week I travel @ 10 miles to a friends with my PC. We hang out have a few beers, and of course, do some PC gaming. One of the reasons why I wanted the c70 was for the top handles. They are stronger than most handles it seems, but the fact that there are two of them, one at each end, makes it harder to carry than with one hand. If there was only 1 "bigger" handle centralized, it would be much easier to carry. So, I'm going to figure out a way to mount my own handle in the center. Any suggestions or feedback will always be welcome. Thanx.


----------



## coachrex




----------



## gdubc

Maybe something like a thermos?

A bar attached to the current handles somehow. Heh, heh, you could skip the handle and just put a shoulder strap on that b.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camOxcrazE*
> 
> Hello all!
> Well it's about time I finally shared some love for my C70 with all of you - After a long hiatus I'm back with my first pc build and super stoked to get to work with her! Yes, SHE is a beautiful C70 in military OD green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Some pics my photographer buddy took after I first put her together. Was his excuse to try out some new lights he had..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So originally I wanted to build from scratch but after being buttered up with a sweet deal I ended up with mostly parts from my friends "_old_" rig after he upgraded. And by no means was his rig old, I'm sure you all can relate to this.
> 
> Here she is today...
> 
> Please excuse the low quality pic but I think you can all still appreciate where I'm headed with this.
> 
> BIG thanks to *Sebar* for the window that really lets the C70 shine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To say the least, it's been a VERY exciting week after I recently returned home and finally got to throw in my EVGA SC Titans that have been sitting in a box for nearly 6 months! I did a little rearrangement with fans and removed the remaining drive bay but for the most part everything is going to change very soon..
> 
> Quick and short, I gotta run but more to follow!
> 
> ~craze


Welcome to the club!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Finished with my desk guy's! I'm happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I named it my ROG LAIR lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MOAR PICS Warning: Spoiler!


Nice work Buehlar! I really like it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keenan*
> 
> Hi guys..
> 
> Here's mine, but currently still a work in progress..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is beautiful! Nice work!







Welcome to the club!


----------



## THEEDUUDE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Maybe something like a thermos?
> 
> A bar attached to the current handles somehow. Heh, heh, you could skip the handle and just put a shoulder strap on that b.


That could work. Thanx for the idea. lol


----------



## TheMissingPiece

I'm quite positive that this has been asked before, so I apologize in advance for asking yet again I recently removed the bottom HDD bay so I could mount 2 120mm fans on the bottom. How do you mount the 120mm fan on the bottom mount (where the HDD bay used to be) that's blocked by the feet?


----------



## ice445

I couldn't even figure out how to mount one fan on the bottom...no holes line up and I don't have a huge PSU either


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Aren't there holes in the feet so you can put a screwdriver through it?


----------



## BioDefault

The lack of posts is getting to me...

I can't take it anymore.


----------



## district11

Nearly finished, just need a GPU before I can do any cable management


----------



## sdmf74

Well guy's I needed something bigger so got a 750d Just waiting for 3 more gentle typhoon ap29pwm's to come so i can switch my build over.

IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED IN A GREEN C70 WITH A SIDE WINDOW MOD PM ME????
ALSO I HAVE A BUNCH OF FANS FOR SALE SOME ARE LISTED BELOW I HAVE 4 NB ELOOP AND 2 GT AP30PWM'S 4 SALE AS WELL


----------



## matteof93

hi guys....is there a way to put a 360mm radiator on the top of the C70?

i have a xspc rx360...so 85\90mm thick with fans. i know there are 65mm between the top and the motherboard but is there a way to move the radiator closer to the side panel without removing the odd cages? moving it i would be able to use it


----------



## thekamikazepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matteof93*
> 
> hi guys....is there a way to put a 360mm radiator on the top of the C70?
> 
> i have a xspc rx360...so 85\90mm thick with fans. i know there are 65mm between the top and the motherboard but is there a way to move the radiator closer to the side panel without removing the odd cages? moving it i would be able to use it


yes sir look at the front page theres several of us that do have it


----------



## thekamikazepr

My upgrade to liquid Cooling (1st loop):

First I removed the stock cooler on my GPU and Cleaned it properly, let it sit for a couple of hours.


Installed the EK waterblock on my GPU


Clean, and install the CPU XSPC Water block


Arrange the compression fittings


Work on cable management


Adjust and tight fittings with protective foam to not scratch them


Start assembling the loop


Loop completed (missing one fan)


Myt only issue, overlap ammong the reservoirs filling cap and the compression fitting (had to replace for barb)


Filling the loop


Loop filled and running for the 1st time


Loop with all the fans


PC in the dark


----------



## matteof93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thekamikazepr*
> 
> yes sir look at the front page theres several of us that do have it


in many pics of c70 i can only see slim 360 radiators...no fat 360 radiators.

my radiator is like the right one, 360 rads i saw here are like the left one

http://www.pcper.com/files/imagecache/article_max_width/review/2013-05-17/02-rad-size-vertical.jpg


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thekamikazepr*
> 
> My upgrade to liquid Cooling (1st loop):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> First I removed the stock cooler on my GPU and Cleaned it properly, let it sit for a couple of hours.
> 
> 
> Installed the EK waterblock on my GPU
> 
> 
> Clean, and install the CPU XSPC Water block
> 
> 
> Arrange the compression fittings
> 
> 
> Work on cable management
> 
> 
> Adjust and tight fittings with protective foam to not scratch them
> 
> 
> Start assembling the loop
> 
> 
> Loop completed (missing one fan)
> 
> 
> Myt only issue, overlap ammong the reservoirs filling cap and the compression fitting (had to replace for barb)
> 
> 
> Filling the loop
> 
> 
> Loop filled and running for the 1st time
> 
> 
> Loop with all the fans
> 
> 
> PC in the dark


Did you test the loop at all prior without all of your hardware? I don't see any paper towel or anything. Seems gutsy.

Off topic.

I've been looking around at seeing what I can do to the paint to my case since the army theme is getting a tad boring. But instead of doing all this work sanding down etc for a new paint, what if I plasti-dipped the exterior (leave the interior alone)?

Anyone ever do this to a pc case? I've considered this since the finish is apparently completely removable since its like a rubber coating. So if I ever got tired of the plasti-dip, I could peal it off and go back to my camo/white colour.


----------



## thekamikazepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Did you test the loop at all prior without all of your hardware? I don't see any paper towel or anything. Seems gutsy.
> 
> Off topic.
> 
> I've been looking around at seeing what I can do to the paint to my case since the army theme is getting a tad boring. But instead of doing all this work sanding down etc for a new paint, what if I plasti-dipped the exterior (leave the interior alone)?
> 
> Anyone ever do this to a pc case? I've considered this since the finish is apparently completely removable since its like a rubber coating. So if I ever got tired of the plasti-dip, I could peal it off and go back to my camo/white colour.


GPU block was tested prior to purchase (bought used). I also tested it with the loop being the only source of power and no electricity flowing in the computer.

I had this idea that i could fill it up close the reservoir then compress fit the tube, but it doesnt work like that since water expands the tube a little then i was unable to close the fitting (tight). LOL









So the picture you see is re-filling after the test (once i swap the compression for the barb).

BTW thank God I put paper towel close to reservoir because that whole process of removing the compression to put the barb was like 20 oz of water lol


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Nice. Good to see you got it up and running. I'm working on doing my water cooling so if you have any tips to share, let me know









+rep for your work. Looks great


----------



## thekamikazepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matteof93*
> 
> in many pics of c70 i can only see slim 360 radiators...no fat 360 radiators.
> 
> my radiator is like the right one, 360 rads i saw here are like the left one
> 
> http://www.pcper.com/files/imagecache/article_max_width/review/2013-05-17/02-rad-size-vertical.jpg


That might fit if the Fans are in the outside, is the only way i think. My fans are almost touching my ram locks and theres also a tight fit close to that little metal bar near the Power controls.

If yo have both already you can test i guess


----------



## thekamikazepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Nice. Good to see you got it up and running. I'm working on doing my water cooling so if you have any tips to share, let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep for your work. Looks great


Thanks







(1 less to join the market lol).

This is my first loop so i might not be as technical as others here. One advice ALWAYS do window shopping .

I saved around $80 by buying from Jab-tech Also make sure you use the app )or site) retail me not to get % discount

Example "facebook" in jabtech is 5% off
They also have 23% on XSPC raystorm atm (so teh amd block is at 44.99 vs 62.99 in frozen cpu

Jabtech it self has a limited amount of inventories but they were fast and reliable.

ALSO and more importantly don't go cheap, if you like Radiator 1 more than radiator 2 but it cost $30 more, get rad1 because at the end of the day you will end up buying radiator 1 and end up spending twice as much.

Stuff I learned here:

1) use tubing that's manageable (i had bigger tubing before) remember if the tubing is smaller it will move the water faster.
2) If you go with barb get the multiple teeth like :
enzo tech (recommended by kizwan
3) NO colored liquid, use distilled water and a algicide/biocide. ( igot mine in walgreens 2 gallons for $2, walmart also has it (great value purplish/magenta/pink cap).

4) Put it in the liquid cool subforum (once you have the complete list) for approval or possible errors (ex mixing metals), and recommendations.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Never heard of Jabteck but ok, they look good. They also ship to Canada too so I can use them. Nice









My plan was to get an XSPC 360ex kit with the d5 pump but im looking at other options. Seeing if I should choose each part individually etc. I'm pm'ing a few people but when I do come up with a list, i'll post it in the W/C section. I thought that was a good idea. I probably wouldn't of thought of that lol.

I was planning on using distilled anyways but whats wrong with teh colour stuff?


----------



## thekamikazepr

gunk when its time to clean









Well to be honest with you I was going with XSPC kit prior to but a friend talk me out of it. HE showed me how black Ice was a better option for rad than XSPC due to its fin density etc.

(he had both before) .

Tehn i didnt want clear tubing (so thats $15 additional to the kit)

At the end of the day after comparing and matching a custom built costem me $20 aditional than the XSPC D5 kit but I didnt not had to use my 5.25 bays, had a "better" radiator, had my color tubing and had monsoon Fittings (9 fittings) versus 6 xspc fitting


----------



## thekamikazepr

some one give me recommendation on what to write about to increase my rep... two guide 6 rep total lol








one of recovering investment value of PC vs console (via savings in game costs)

one for mounting ps3 monitor on wall mount


----------



## BioDefault

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *district11*
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly finished, just need a GPU before I can do any cable management


It's gorgeous.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Did you test the loop at all prior without all of your hardware? I don't see any paper towel or anything. Seems gutsy.
> 
> Off topic.
> 
> I've been looking around at seeing what I can do to the paint to my case since the army theme is getting a tad boring. But instead of doing all this work sanding down etc for a new paint, what if I plasti-dipped the exterior (leave the interior alone)?
> 
> Anyone ever do this to a pc case? I've considered this since the finish is apparently completely removable since its like a rubber coating. So if I ever got tired of the plasti-dip, I could peal it off and go back to my camo/white colour.


Are you talking about the Hydro-Printing? Like here - 



 ?


----------



## thekamikazepr

btw guys 770 and 780 droppign price tomorrow


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matteof93*
> 
> hi guys....is there a way to put a 360mm radiator on the top of the C70?
> 
> i have a xspc rx360...so 85\90mm thick with fans. i know there are 65mm between the top and the motherboard but is there a way to move the radiator closer to the side panel without removing the odd cages? moving it i would be able to use it


Please look at this build (Aquacomputer Airplex Modularity 360mm, 63.5mm thick):-
http://www.overclock.net/t/1317234/2x-corsair-c70-military-green/10#post_18779375

You will need to mod your case though. After that you can move the radiator closer to the side panel. This way I think you can fit the fans inside the case. The top optical bay (second one below the front I/O panel) will be unusable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thekamikazepr*
> 
> My upgrade to liquid Cooling (1st loop):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> First I removed the stock cooler on my GPU and Cleaned it properly, let it sit for a couple of hours.
> 
> 
> Installed the EK waterblock on my GPU
> 
> 
> Clean, and install the CPU XSPC Water block
> 
> 
> Arrange the compression fittings
> 
> 
> Work on cable management
> 
> 
> Adjust and tight fittings with protective foam to not scratch them
> 
> 
> Start assembling the loop
> 
> 
> Loop completed (missing one fan)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Myt only issue, overlap ammong the reservoirs filling cap and the compression fitting (had to replace for barb)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Filling the loop
> 
> 
> Loop filled and running for the 1st time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loop with all the fans
> 
> 
> PC in the dark


Nice work!







An extension (female-to-male) adapter will solved your problem.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Never heard of Jabteck but ok, they look good. They also ship to Canada too so I can use them. Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My plan was to get an XSPC 360ex kit with the d5 pump but im looking at other options. Seeing if I should choose each part individually etc. I'm pm'ing a few people but when I do come up with a list, i'll post it in the W/C section. I thought that was a good idea. I probably wouldn't of thought of that lol.
> 
> I was planning on using distilled anyways but whats wrong with teh colour stuff?


Colour coolant will stain the blocks & tubing. You can clean them though but it's much easier cleaning your loop if using distilled water ( + biocide ). I read from water cooling thread that all Mayhems dye, except Red UV/Pink UV dye, can be cleaned off pretty easy.


----------



## thekamikazepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Nice work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An extension (female-to-male) adapter will solved your problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


oh yeah i know jsut didnt had one at the time so i Put that barb i had then put the monsoon top over it as decoration.

I will most likely fix it once i need to order more things or need to refill (which will be once i buy a new gtx 680







(i hope they price drop tomorrow aswell).


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Did you test the loop at all prior without all of your hardware? I don't see any paper towel or anything. Seems gutsy.
> 
> Off topic.
> 
> I've been looking around at seeing what I can do to the paint to my case since the army theme is getting a tad boring. But instead of doing all this work sanding down etc for a new paint, what if I plasti-dipped the exterior (leave the interior alone)?
> 
> Anyone ever do this to a pc case? I've considered this since the finish is apparently completely removable since its like a rubber coating. So if I ever got tired of the plasti-dip, I could peal it off and go back to my camo/white colour.


It has been done. I also used it to touch up my case after a few Dremel slips and the black is nearly identical to the standard black finish of my case. I'd definitely recommend doing it because as you said if it turns out you don't like it, just peel it off!

Here is a guy who Plast-dipped his case (even though it isn't a C70)


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thekamikazepr*
> 
> oh yeah i know jsut didnt had one at the time so i Put that barb i had then put the monsoon top over it as decoration.
> 
> I will most likely fix it once i need to order more things or need to refill (which will be once i buy a new gtx 680
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (i hope they price drop tomorrow aswell).


On second thought, an extension adapter may not able to solved your problem though. I can't tell for sure from the picture. In my case, the compression fitting fit nicely. The problem is the compression cap/top is too wide & this causing problem with GPU backplate installed. I had to wait one week for additional extension adapters to arrived because of this.


----------



## thekamikazepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> On second thought, an extension adapter may not able to solved your problem though. I can't tell for sure from the picture. In my case, the compression fitting fit nicely. The problem is the compression cap/top is too wide & this causing problem with GPU backplate installed. I had to wait one week for additional extension adapters to arrived because of this.


well to be ones i can have the fitting 1/2 the way screwed in the overlap is very small i just need to wait for some one to put one on sale here i guess since paying $10-$15 total for it on Frozen or any other site is dumb.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joostflux*
> 
> It has been done. I also used it to touch up my case after a few Dremel slips and the black is nearly identical to the standard black finish of my case. I'd definitely recommend doing it because as you said if it turns out you don't like it, just peel it off!
> 
> Here is a guy who Plast-dipped his case (even though it isn't a C70)


Yea that was one of the video's that I saw that got me really interested. I know plastidipping is really popular in the car scene these days, but I haven't found many people dipping their PC cases. I'm trying to find an online retailer that will sell them cheap. They are about 25$ a can locally here...

Edit: I went out and realized that I would need a couple cans and at the price it's going for + 13% tax, it's not worth it.

However... My local Rona (Canadian Home Depot) is going out of business. 40% everything so lookie what I got









4 can's for the price of one plasti



That's the green I used on my GPU before so I actually have 3 cans of green. What colour should I do for my exterior?

Tan or Green?

I'll be doing the trim the same colour so if the case is green, so will the trim. I don't think green case with tan trim or tan case with green trim will look good. I'll also spray all my fan rings a colour to match.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Yea that was one of the video's that I saw that got me really interested. I know plastidipping is really popular in the car scene these days, but I haven't found many people dipping their PC cases. I'm trying to find an online retailer that will sell them cheap. They are about 25$ a can locally here...
> 
> Edit: I went out and realized that I would need a couple cans and at the price it's going for + 13% tax, it's not worth it.
> 
> However... My local Rona (Canadian Home Depot) is going out of business. 40% everything so lookie what I got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 can's for the price of one plasti
> 
> 
> 
> That's the green I used on my GPU before so I actually have 3 cans of green. What colour should I do for my exterior?
> 
> Tan or Green?
> 
> I'll be doing the trim the same colour so if the case is green, so will the trim. I don't think green case with tan trim or tan case with green trim will look good. I'll also spray all my fan rings a colour to match.


I love the idea.








Personally, I'd go with the outside case green with the front grill and interior tan


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Interior is staying the same. I don't want to rip apart my case and if I don't, it wont be an even coat.


----------



## jlhawn

use both colors on the outside, kind of like fade the 2 colors into each other.


----------



## Buehlar

Oh ok. Still escited to see how this spray works out








It looks like it it will match your GPU and MB better.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> use both colors on the outside, kind of like fade the 2 colors into each other.


Sounds risky

I might try it on some cardboard and see how it looks. I've never blended spray paints before.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Sounds risky
> 
> I might try it on some cardboard and see how it looks. I've never blended spray paints before.


yes it takes practice, if you can try it on a piece of scrap metal, cardboard won't show the same results.
but if that's all you have it will be good enough to practice the sweeping motion to blend and fade different
colors together.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

I'll check if I have any now (I doubt it) but I do have lots of this cardboard like paper. I'm not even sure what its for but its a 4ft wide roll and I probably have a 100ft of it lol.

Nah, its too porous.

I tried finding some metal but no luck. Unless I spray paint the exposde heating run in my utility room... lmao. I might just spray a drive bay cover tonight and see how it looks.

edit: The tan one is looking good









I've done 3 coats so far. I'm probably gonna roll with that but i'll post pics soon enough for you guys to see.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

What do you guys think? * Remember, i'll be getting rid of the white trim. It will be solid colour and inside remaining stock.

I'm feeling tan









Already got a new idea for this rig...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think? * Remember, i'll be getting rid of the white trim. It will be solid colour and inside remaining stock.
> 
> I'm feeling tan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already got a new idea for this rig...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The tan really is looking pretty sweet...roll wit it


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Sounds like a plan. I also did a fan ring in the green too. It's in the bottom left of the picture. But I will see how it looks after with the white rings. I might paint one of the extra pairs black idk.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Sounds like a plan. I also did a fan ring in the green too. It's in the bottom left of the picture. But I will see how it looks after with the white rings. I might paint one of the extra pairs black idk.


Oh didn't notice the ring at first glance but looks good. How does it look matched against the GPU ? Got a pic?








Also how does the textured coating feel to the touch? Is it pretty durable?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Feels great. It's an outdoor paint so it's made for durability. Finish feels very similar to stock paint on case. Maybe a little more coarse, but negligible.

You just want to see the ring besides the gpu? I can do that for you if you want. But if I do full tan, I will probably paint that part of my gpu tan too. Who knows. I'll probably rip through my case on Thursday and Friday. I'll post after and see what you guys think.


----------



## Buehlar

Oh I thought it would match, maybe it was someone else but I thought it was you that painted your GPU a shade of green a while back.
Anyway, can't wait to see how this turns out.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

It was me, but im thinking i'll get rid of the green and make it tan. So it matches with the new paint. Since the green was an attempt to match my case colour.

 Edit: maybe i didnt mention it but the cans of green i bought today are the same ones I originally used on my 780. So today I ran to the store and bought 2 of the green (i have 3 intotal) and I tried out the tan. Which I like better. Might leave the green on the gpu but like I said, we'll see


----------



## Kinsey

Hello all. Fellow C70 owner here. I know side window replacements have been discussed at length before, but I thought fellow owners in the Florida area may benefit from this info. I reside in Jacksonville, FL and when I decided to swap out the OEM window with a solid piece, I spent some time looking for a shop which works with acrylic. I ended up finding a place called Springfield Plastics, which did the work for a mere $25 USD. The shop used a relatively thin piece of acrylic, approximately the same thickness as the OEM window. I used groups of 3 small rubber o-rings to secure the window with the OEM screws. I can post pics if anyone is interested. If anyone in the northeast Florida area is looking for a place which does good work at a decent price, I would suggest you contact them. It's been over a year since I worked with them, but their contact info at that time was:

Springfield Plastics
1954 Pearl Street
Jacksonville, FL 32206
(904)353-9878

I hope someone finds this useful.


----------



## Devildog83

Thinking of getting my case Hydro dipped- how about this, http://www.dipwizard.com/Blank.html#!/~/product/category=5915069&id=25304365







. Ok really this - http://www.dipwizard.com/Blank.html#!/~/product/category=4409271&id=24484164 ?


----------



## kizwan

I like Hello Kitty more though.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I like Hello Kitty more though.


That's what my wife would say, she loves hello kitty.


----------



## seba1983

Work still in progress







waiting for inspiration


----------



## Slaughtahouse

work in progress...


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> work in progress...


well i'm impressed it looks kinda nice.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

It looks better then stock imo but it matches my wall paint too well. Its weird.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> It looks better then stock imo but it matches my wall paint too well. Its weird.


could just be the lighting, try a fluorescent light bulb in the room..


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Why? It doesn't change the fact that my walls are roughly the same colour. That's photo was with my pot lights at night. I could get a better photo for you guys to see in a area where the background is different. I'm just saying it blends into the wall all to well lol. Regardless of lighting.

I still have to paint the case too. So far I have just done the front panel and the side panels. I might paint the HDD cages the same colour too but I haven't decided. I also might do brown or something on the inside. I haven't decided.


----------



## thekamikazepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Why? It doesn't change the fact that my walls are roughly the same colour. That's photo was with my pot lights at night. I could get a better photo for you guys to see in a area where the background is different. I'm just saying it blends into the wall all to well lol. Regardless of lighting.
> 
> I still have to paint the case too. So far I have just done the front panel and the side panels. I might paint the HDD cages the same colour too but I haven't decided. I also might do brown or something on the inside. I haven't decided.


Slaught can you make a small guide when your finish







.

I will be uploading one soon on how to mount ps3 monitors (yes again since i found an easier way)


----------



## thekamikazepr

I need a sincere opinion on SLI guys.

Don't want to post in the SLI forum since everyone will say " HELL YEAH DO IT" and then be disappointed.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thekamikazepr*
> 
> I need a sincere opinion on SLI guys.
> 
> Don't want to post in the SLI forum since everyone will say " HELL YEAH DO IT" and then be disappointed.


It's dependent on the games imo. If you play a lot of games, I honestly don't think it will be worth it. Each game may or may not have a proper sli profile that will utilize the two+ gpu's in tandem. I know some games work great but there are some that don't. So if you play a lot of, let's just say BF3, and it uses SLI efficiently, I would consider it.

You also have to consider the extra power consumed and heat put out. If you got them both on water blocks, you probably wont have to worry about the heat. Just make sure you have enough radiator surface area to keep them cool I guess.

There are benefits and drawbacks. I personally don't like it because each new game is a new gamble. Plus i'm still on air right now, so it's more noise too.

It can be worth it if you need cheap power, instead of just having a single card solution.


----------



## thekamikazepr

yeah im WC atm. I hguess ill wait until watchdogs and titanfall are released and then make a decision if its by a per game basis since ill be mostly playing those plus bf 4


----------



## jlhawn

I ran 2 GTX 580's for a few years and it was great and trouble free, but they were hot, used lots of power and very few games used the sli, and the cards vram amount does not double. I now have a GTX 680 4GB and to be honest IMO my games run better now, I sold one of my 580's and kept one for PhysX as it's hard to sell 500 series gpu's and I don't want the 580 just sitting in the closet with all my other build items. now for what I think you should do if you really want sli is find a graphics card with 2 gpu's on it for sli, ( GTX 690) less heat and better on your psu and no sli bridge failure to worry about ( yes they die with notice).


----------



## thekamikazepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I ran 2 GTX 580's for a few years and it was great and trouble free, but they were hot, used lots of power and very few games used the sli, and the cards vram amount does not double. I now have a GTX 680 4GB and to be honest IMO my games run better now, I sold one of my 580's and kept one for PhysX as it's hard to sell 500 series gpu's and I don't want the 580 just sitting in the closet with all my other build items. now for what I think you should do if you really want sli is find a graphics card with 2 gpu's on it for sli, ( GTX 690) less heat and better on your psu and no sli bridge failure to worry about ( yes they die with notice).


So let me get this right in the future i cna just buy a 780ti and just use the 680 for PhysX?

just wondering ATM they have a 4gb GTX 680 for $320.00

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130855&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-_-pla-_-Desktop+Graphics+Cards-_-N82E16814130855&gclid=CLWN8si1wboCFQto7AodPGYARA


----------



## Doc3379

Not anymore.


----------



## thekamikazepr

Why did my companies internet block me from Login in!!! why!!! lol....

Ironically, I'm their security guy (aka who blocks/gives access)


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thekamikazepr*
> 
> So let me get this right in the future i cna just buy a 780ti and just use the 680 for PhysX?
> 
> just wondering ATM they have a 4gb GTX 680 for $320.00
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130855&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-_-pla-_-Desktop+Graphics+Cards-_-N82E16814130855&gclid=CLWN8si1wboCFQto7AodPGYARA


yes you can use a different NVidia gpu for PhysX.

$320 is a good price for the 4GB version. I bought my PNY GTX 680 4GB
on Amazon 5 months ago during a 1 day only sale for $429 when the 2GB version
was more. now the 2GB version is still over $400 and EVGA wants $599 for a 2GB and $609 for a 4GB 680 on new egg.

here is a pic of my 680 and 580 playing nice together. at one time both 580's were in this setup.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

^ Here's a photo with better lighting. It's a dark corner so it's not going to get much better that.

Still haven't had the time to do paint the rest, but I will. Eventually lol


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## thekamikazepr

Looks good!


----------



## Buehlar

Incognito!








Were you trying to blend the case in with it's surroundings?
Nice Job


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Tbh, I completely forgot it was gonna match my wall colour.

Hopefully tomorrow I can continue painting.


----------



## jlhawn

well after owning my C70 for 6 months now I have come to the conclusion it does not have good airflow, I have tried everything I know to get the air to move in this case and it just seems to have a dead spot right in the middle.
the only way to get a little better airflow is to remove the front filter, but then the temps only change about 1c, then the way the front grill is designed there is a very bad high pitch sound with no filter.
my cpu runs very cool as do my graphics card as the graphics cards exhaust air out of the rear of the case, but just average temps inside the case just seem to high for how many fans and openings in the setup. when I game I have to remove the side panel.
the temp that worry's me is the northbridge, just at idle it sits at 49c which is fine, but when gaming it goes to 72c, even though intel specs on the X58 chip is max of 100c my old $45 case kept this chip at 63c max. if I remove the side cover while gaming my chipset max is 63.
I should not have to remove the side panel to get the same temp I had with my old cheap case when it was fully closed and had 2 less fans and no opening on top for fans either. I guess what bothers me is I paid $139 for a case that has worse airflow then a cheap ugly $45 box.
does anyone else have any concerns with the C70 airflow?

fan setup : 2 Noctua 120mm SP front intake with top hdd cage removed.
2 Noctua 140mm top exhaust.
1 Noctua 120mm AF rear exhaust.
1 Noctua 92m AF bottom floor intake
CPU cooler is this Noctua


----------



## thekamikazepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> well after owning my C70 for 6 months now I have come to the conclusion it does not have good airflow, I have tried everything I know to get the air to move in this case and it just seems to have a dead spot right in the middle.
> the only way to get a little better airflow is to remove the front filter, but then the temps only change about 1c, then the way the front grill is designed there is a very bad high pitch sound with no filter.
> whine. my cpu runs very cool as do my graphics card as the graphics cards exhaust air out of the rear of the case, but just average temps inside the case just seem to high for how many fans and openings in the setup. when I game I have to remove the side panel.
> the temp that worry's me is the northbridge, just at idle it sits at 49c which is fine, but when gaming it goes to 72c, even though intel specs on the X58 chip is max of 100c my old $45 case kept this chip at 63c max. if I remove the side cover while gaming my chipset max is 63.
> I should not have to remove the side panel to get the same temp I had with my old cheap case when it was fully closed and had 2 less fans and no opening on top for fans either. I guess what bothers me is I paid $139 for a case that has worse airflow then a cheap ugly $45 box.
> does anyone else have any concerns with the C70 airflow?
> 
> fan setup : 2 Noctua 120mm SP front intake with top hdd cage removed.
> 2 Noctua 140mm top exhaust.
> 1 Noctua 120mm AF rear exhaust.
> 1 Noctua 92m AF bottom floor intake
> CPU cooler is this Noctua


Whats your fan layout?

I had issues with a pushpull near the cpu but once i relocated the h60 to the top it dissapeared (back when i had air) .

my highest temps where NB aswell

Removing one of the HDD caddies helped alot aswell fan i nthe bottom intake?


----------



## thekamikazepr

BTW guys getting my second gtx 680 for sli


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thekamikazepr*
> 
> Whats your fan layout?
> 
> I had issues with a pushpull near the cpu but once i relocated the h60 to the top it dissapeared (back when i had air) .
> 
> my highest temps where NB aswell
> 
> Removing one of the HDD caddies helped alot aswell fan i nthe bottom intake?


here is a pic of fan setup, there are 2 in front it's just hard to see them in the pic.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> well after owning my C70 for 6 months now I have come to the conclusion it does not have good airflow, I have tried everything I know to get the air to move in this case and it just seems to have a dead spot right in the middle.
> the only way to get a little better airflow is to remove the front filter, but then the temps only change about 1c, then the way the front grill is designed there is a very bad high pitch sound with no filter.
> my cpu runs very cool as do my graphics card as the graphics cards exhaust air out of the rear of the case, but just average temps inside the case just seem to high for how many fans and openings in the setup. when I game I have to remove the side panel.
> the temp that worry's me is the northbridge, just at idle it sits at 49c which is fine, but when gaming it goes to 72c, even though intel specs on the X58 chip is max of 100c my old $45 case kept this chip at 63c max. if I remove the side cover while gaming my chipset max is 63.
> I should not have to remove the side panel to get the same temp I had with my old cheap case when it was fully closed and had 2 less fans and no opening on top for fans either. I guess what bothers me is I paid $139 for a case that has worse airflow then a cheap ugly $45 box.
> does anyone else have any concerns with the C70 airflow?
> 
> fan setup : 2 Noctua 120mm SP front intake with top hdd cage removed.
> 2 Noctua 140mm top exhaust.
> 1 Noctua 120mm AF rear exhaust.
> 1 Noctua 92m AF bottom floor intake
> CPU cooler is this Noctua


I can tell you for sure that removing side panel does improved cooling or airflow around the CPU area. To fixed this I changed the rear fan to intake. This does improved 2 - 3C at least around the CPU socket (I have temp probe there). I can't monitor chipset temp but I can feel a lot of air being push in by front fans there.

I have:-
3 x front fans (intake) which two of them sandwiching the upper HDD cage.
2 x bottom radiator fans (intake)
1 x rear stock fan (intake)
3 x top radiator fans (exhaust)

I don't have another case to compare but the hottest part in my case is near the CPU area. I have one temp probe attached to the motherboard tray, near the CPU area & currently reported 29C (room temperature is 28C). Another temp probe, located at upper right corner right now reported 28C.


----------



## pinochosmarts

What fans sre those noct?

Edit: nvm if says on the post abovr


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I can tell you for sure that removing side panel does improved cooling or airflow around the CPU area. To fixed this I changed the rear fan to intake. This does improved 2 - 3C at least around the CPU socket (I have temp probe there). I can't monitor chipset temp but I can feel a lot of air being push in by front fans there.
> 
> I have:-
> 3 x front fans (intake) which two of them sandwiching the upper HDD cage.
> 2 x bottom radiator fans (intake)
> 1 x rear stock fan (intake)
> 3 x top radiator fans (exhaust)
> 
> I don't have another case to compare but the hottest part in my case is near the CPU area. I have one temp probe attached to the motherboard tray, near the CPU area & currently reported 29C (room temperature is 28C). Another temp probe, located at upper right corner right now reported 28C.


I tried the rear fan as intake and had no difference in temps, my motherboard temps are always good also, it's just the northbridge that gets hot and I just find it
hard to believe that switching from a cheap case to a better quality case could do this. I had the same cpu cooler in my cheap case also as if I don't use a downdraft
cpu cooler then my NB would get hotter than it does now, but has never gone past 74c. I have read that the X58 chip runs hot so maybe i'll just leave it as is, as intel specs
say the max temp for this chip is 100c.
I have read some users with msi and evga x58 boards running at 85c gaming and idle temps of 60c,
so I guess my asus is not to bad.


----------



## thekamikazepr

Try removing top fans (or turn the off). And test


----------



## Slaughtahouse

There are too many air leaks with this case. That is the problem. There are holes everywhere and its hard to maintain air pressure in the case. I turned my 140mms up top to intakes. The only exhaust I have is the 120mm up in the rear and it works great. It's louder since all that air is basically forced out that one spot, but it keeps my temps happy.

I just formatted my PC last night so I have to get the software to monitor the proper temps but im positive they are better with this intake, even if its up top.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> There are too many air leaks with this case. That is the problem. There are holes everywhere and its hard to maintain air pressure in the case. I turned my 140mms up top to intakes. The only exhaust I have is the 120mm up in the rear and it works great. It's louder since all that air is basically forced out that one spot, but it keeps my temps happy.
> 
> I just formatted my PC last night so I have to get the software to monitor the proper temps but im positive they are better with this intake, even if its up top.


this I will try


----------



## Slaughtahouse

It makes sense that your temps are cooler when the side panel is off, because you have so much more ambient air/flow. But when the case is closed, I don't think there is enough pressure to keep it moving as it should. Thus it heat soaks inside. That's my crack pot theory but my brother has a server case and his temps are good. Basically flat with 3" 120mm intakes and 2 80mm exhausts and his mobo is even cooler then mine. It's like a wind tunnel.

My plan originally was to use the scrap acrylic that I used on the window, to block all the fan mounts that I didn't use. For instance, I dont have any fans at the bottom. I rather close that off imo.


----------



## ice445

It's true that airflow isn't great in this case. It's more about ease of building and good looks, IMO. But it shouldn't be that much worse than similar cases.


----------



## thekamikazepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> It's true that airflow isn't great in this case. It's more about ease of building and good looks, IMO. But it shouldn't be that much worse than similar cases.


and thats why we water cool


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> It makes sense that your temps are cooler when the side panel is off, because you have so much more ambient air/flow. But when the case is closed, I don't think there is enough pressure to keep it moving as it should. Thus it heat soaks inside. That's my crack pot theory but my brother has a server case and his temps are good. Basically flat with 3" 120mm intakes and 2 80mm exhausts and his mobo is even cooler then mine. It's like a wind tunnel.
> 
> My plan originally was to use the scrap acrylic that I used on the window, to block all the fan mounts that I didn't use. For instance, I dont have any fans at the bottom. I rather close that off imo.


my 92mm bottom fan on the floor of the case I just added 2 weeks ago and it helped about 2c,
and the reason it's a 92mm and not a 120mm is my darn AX1200 is so big I can't put a 120mm
in the bottom. oh well nothings overheating so i'll just leave it as is.
thanks everyone, I gave you guys a rep.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Well yea, if you have a fan, you mine as well. I'm just saying, for spots that don't have fans. It might help. Even all along the rear of the case, I forget what the pieces are called. The ones you remove to place a sound card or graphics cards. It feels like there is some heat coming back into the case there too. Significant or not, it just rather have it air tight where there aren't fans. I've thought about dremeling my hdd cages too, to help the fans breathe. But that's another day. Seemingly endless list of tasks ahahha


----------



## district11

Will the EVGA GTX 780 Classified definitely fit in this case?

I'm most concerned about height, since the card is just under 6 inches high.

From what I can work out, there should be roughly half an inch of space between the top of the card and the window.

Does this sound about right?

Done some cable management to my rig


----------



## sdmf74

Yep, check it out. Your pic is a little dark but nice rig!


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Well yea, if you have a fan, you mine as well. I'm just saying, for spots that don't have fans. It might help. Even all along the rear of the case, I forget what the pieces are called. The ones you remove to place a sound card or graphics cards. It feels like there is some heat coming back into the case there too. Significant or not, it just rather have it air tight where there aren't fans. I've thought about dremeling my hdd cages too, to help the fans breathe. But that's another day. Seemingly endless list of tasks ahahha


I tried your idea of making my top 140mm fans as intake and temps on everything went down an average of 3c and my northbridge went down 2c.
oh and this is with the side panel back on.
I think the top fans as intake bring cool air to my downdraft cpu cooler which helps the northbridge as my cpu cooler blows air down on my NB heatsink.
thanks again.


----------



## coachrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *district11*
> 
> Will the EVGA GTX 780 Classified definitely fit in this case?


Yes of course it will.

I have 3 GTX680's in mine.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I tried your idea of making my top 140mm fans as intake and temps on everything went down an average of 3c and my northbridge went down 2c.
> oh and this is with the side panel back on.
> I think the top fans as intake bring cool air to my downdraft cpu cooler which helps the northbridge as my cpu cooler blows air down on my NB heatsink.
> thanks again.


No problem







This actually proves my theory. You just need more pressure. That air pressure outweighs the natural course of heat rising so forget about having those as exhausts. Force as much air through the case as possible and let the little 120 in the back pump it out.









Enjoy the new dust gathering spot lol



Btw, does anyone know how to take these handles off? I want to paint the rest of my case tomorrow but I rather take the top handles off. The side panel handles were easy to take off but I don't think I can just pull them out. Masking might be a bit difficult since its spring loaded to stay flat.

Or if you guys have any suggestions to paint around it. Much appreciated.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> No problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This actually proves my theory. You just need more pressure. That air pressure outweighs the natural course of heat rising so forget about having those as exhausts. Force as much air through the case as possible and let the little 120 in the back pump it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy the new dust gathering spot lol
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, does anyone know how to take these handles off? I want to paint the rest of my case tomorrow but I rather take the top handles off. The side panel handles were easy to take off but I don't think I can just pull them out. Masking might be a bit difficult since its spring loaded to stay flat.
> 
> Or if you guys have any suggestions to paint around it. Much appreciated.


I laid a homemade filter on top of the top fans.
those handles are a pain in the butt you have to drill out the rivets
but first you remove the handle by pulling it out of the handle bracket
at each end, but then after you drill the rivets the handle bracket will fall
inside the case, so be careful


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Since I don't want to tear things apart, nor do I have a rivet gun, I'll just mask it. I can paint the top how it is, then later tie the handles down when the paint is try, so i can get the underside. Simplest thing I can think of.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Since I don't want to tear things apart, nor do I have a rivet gun, I'll just mask it. I can paint the top how it is, then later tie the handles down when the paint is try, so i can get the underside. Simplest thing I can think of.


that's what I would do, the handles are a pain.


----------



## Devildog83

This case has great airflow. I think any heat issues are because the CPU's today get so hot and some still insist on using air coolers. This case does just fine for me, I don't have the to remove HDD bays on anything to get more airflow because I have no heat issues. While my H100i does have it's limits, I cannot do 5.0 Ghz on the CPU and run P95 for any length of time, even the best air coolers are even worse. Obviously a full loop is the best if you want to push your chip, whether it be AMD or Intel, but this case is built with the 240mm rads in mind and if you can scrape together a few bucks I would get one. The only mods I have done is a 60mm Gelid high speed fan on the VRM/NB heat sinks. My NB temps went down almost 10 degrees and the CPU socket temp is usually cooler than the core temp. You can't depend on fan configuration to make up for lack of CPU cooling. I run @ 4.8 Ghz all day everyday and have my GPU overclocked too and I have zero heat issues.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> This case has great airflow. I think any heat issues are because the CPU's today get so hot and some still insist on using air coolers. This case does just fine for me, I don't have the to remove HDD bays on anything to get more airflow because I have no heat issues. While my H100i does have it's limits, I cannot do 5.0 Ghz on the CPU and run P95 for any length of time, even the best air coolers are even worse. Obviously a full loop is the best if you want to push your chip, whether it be AMD or Intel, but this case is built with the 240mm rads in mind and if you can scrape together a few bucks I would get one. The only mods I have done is a 60mm Gelid high speed fan on the VRM/NB heat sinks. My NB temps went down almost 10 degrees and the CPU socket temp is usually cooler than the core temp. You can't depend on fan configuration to make up for lack of CPU cooling. I run @ 4.8 Ghz all day everyday and have my GPU overclocked too and I have zero heat issues.


my only concern was my NB which was well within intel specs for temps, I just wanted it cooler.
and the Sabertooth X58 does not have anyway to mount a fan on the heatsink, it has 1 little hole
but no threads in it. anyway the suggestion from slaughtahouse to run my 2 top 140mm fans as
intake lowered the temps of everything in my case a few c's so i'm good now.
oh and I hate liquid cooling, I had my time with it for a few years and air cooling is just better for
me, and Noctua cpu coolers work fantastic.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> my only concern was my NB which was well within intel specs for temps, I just wanted it cooler.
> and the Sabertooth X58 does not have anyway to mount a fan on the heatsink, it has 1 little hole
> but no threads in it. anyway the suggestion from slaughtahouse to run my 2 top 140mm fans as
> intake lowered the temps of everything in my case a few c's so i'm good now.
> oh and I hate liquid cooling, I had my time with it for a few years and air cooling is just better for
> me, and Noctua cpu coolers work fantastic.


Cool, I mounted a fan like this, Not exactly professional but it works great -


----------



## Devildog83

The 1st pic is without the NB fan and the last 2 are with, as you see the NB temp and socket temp are way lower. I just have mine double sided taped to the I/O and zip-tied to the H100i.



By the way in the 1st pic T2 is NB/VRM ans that is at idle. The 2nd pics are under 100% load and 11 degrees cooler.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Cool, I mounted a fan like this, Not exactly professional but it works great -


I bought that exact fan a couple months back from new egg and zip tied it to the lower
heatpipes on my cpu cooler with it pointed at my NB heatsink, it worked but it just looked ugly
with zip ties, I have tools to tap some threads in the single hole in the NB heatsink I just don't
feel like doing it at the moment, maybe someday.
oh and yours doesn't look bad the way you installed it.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I bought that exact fan a couple months back from new egg and zip tied it to the lower
> heatpipes on my cpu cooler with it pointed at my NB heatsink, it worked but it just looked ugly
> with zip ties, I have tools to tap some threads in the single hole in the NB heatsink I just don't
> feel like doing it at the moment, maybe someday.
> oh and yours doesn't look bad the way you installed it.


Thanks, it does help to have the waterblock to zip-tie to, or the lead coming off of it. I was worried about the NB temps since I got the CHVFZ and the 8350 but even have the CPU/NB volts overclocked and no heat issues. It has been a great help.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Thanks, it does help to have the waterblock to zip-tie to, or the lead coming off of it. I was worried about the NB temps since I got the CHVFZ and the 8350 but even have the CPU/NB volts overclocked and no heat issues. It has been a great help.


wow I can just now make out 1 zip tie on yours since you brought up and it looks fine, on mine I couldn't pull
the zip ties tight or the fan would point the wrong direction so it looked like poo.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> wow I can just now make out 1 zip tie on yours since you brought up and it looks fine, on mine I couldn't pull
> the zip ties tight or the fan would point the wrong direction so it looked like poo.


Bummer, yep it's a small sacrifice for some peace of mind.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Cool, I mounted a fan like this, Not exactly professional but it works great -


Yours look better than mine. I use 120mm though. It reduced VRM temp by 15 - 20 degrees. When I have time, I'll reposition that fan.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

A total tear down today. Im not sure how long I should wait till I should put my hardware back in. Hopefully 18hours to cure will be enough. Still painting. Will update more ltr


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> A total tear down today. Im not sure how long I should wait till I should put my hardware back in. Hopefully 18hours to cure will be enough. Still painting. Will update more ltr


I helped my friend paint the inside of his case as it was plain metal with no color and we waited a good 24 hours before putting hardware back in.
did you put small screws in the motherboard mounting studs or tape them? if you get paint in them your motherboard won't have a ground circuit.
that's a good complete take down though.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Im sure the paint wont break the conductivity. Honestly, didnt think about it. Im sure it will be fine. They're just metal studs, correct? Its not like there is exposed copper or something inside. Besides, I dont think much paint got inside. Just to be safe, ill screw and unscrew the mobo screws into the posts to clean out w.e paint got inside.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Im sure the paint wont break the conductivity. Honestly, didnt think about it. Im sure it will be fine. They're just metal studs, correct? Its not like there is exposed copper or something inside. Besides, I dont think much paint got inside. Just to be safe, ill screw and unscrew the mobo screws into the posts to clean out w.e paint got inside.


yeah most times it's not a big deal, your going to run a screw through each motherboard standoff before you mount the board.
I have only seen once in 8 years where a system wouldn't boot because of a poor ground circuit from painting a case.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Alright, thanks for the tips. + rep. Just finished my last coat now. I think I did about 9-12 coats. I like to do them thin. Now ill just let it sink in. Hopefully it bonds good. Ill update more for you guys later on.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Alright, thanks for the tips. + rep. Just finished my last coat now. I think I did about 9-12 coats. I like to do them thin. Now ill just let it sink in. Hopefully it bonds good. Ill update more for you guys later on.


Ha. I see you done tore it all apart anyway. I knew you couldn't stand it with all that paint left over








Looking good!









They really should sell them this color.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Its looking really solid right now! Im just gonna paint the trim back to black. Should have all the pics in 12hrs

Edit: Everything is basically set. Will send the proper photos later but here is a tease


----------



## Slaughtahouse

I've started a build log with everything I have done up to date. I chose to start one so I don't clog up this thread with all my non sense The second page has all the photo's of my painting process.

If you guys are curious, check it out

http://www.overclock.net/t/1439819/build-log-m1-abrams/10


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> I've started a build log with everything I have done up to date. I chose to start one so I don't clog up this thread with all my non sense The second page has all the photo's of my painting process.
> 
> If you guys are curious, check it out
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1439819/build-log-m1-abrams/10


I don't think you're going to clog up this thread though. Build log is good idea too.

I added link to your build log at first post.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> I've started a build log with everything I have done up to date. I chose to start one so I don't clog up this thread with all my non sense The second page has all the photo's of my painting process.
> 
> If you guys are curious, check it out
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1439819/build-log-m1-abrams/10


SUBBed


----------



## psychotico

my c70


----------



## Buehlar

What fan controler is that?
Welcom to the club


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I don't think you're going to clog up this thread though. Build log is good idea too.
> 
> I added link to your build log at first post.


Well, just to organize my mess. I'll still post photos and stuff in here once in a while. I just get trigger happy with the camera so I'll keep the majority of photos and finer details in that thread. Thanks for linking it in the front.









@psychotico

Is that C70 logo etched into the window or is that a sticker?

I'm curious to what is going on inside that case too. Post some more photos please!


----------



## psychotico

aerocool touch 2100 fan contriller
http://www.aerocool.com.tw/fan-controller/two-bays/602.html


----------



## psychotico

c70 logo not sticker CNC on acrylic.


----------



## psychotico




----------



## Joeking78

I just got one of these...will post some images when I get home.

One problem I found with it (maybe others here too, I didn't check the entire thread) is it gets quite hot inside, the supplied fans aren't that great. The two front fans are low RPM and are on the wrong side of the HDD rack, they should be in the front fascia in front of the HDD rack.

However, tonight I am buying 4x 140mm high speed fans, two for the front intake, two for side panel intake and I'll also get a high speed rear extract too...I can report back later tonight on the improvement if there is any...my two 280x get quite toasty (95c) inside, even with an additional 120mm side fan blowing on them, I hope two high speed 140mm fans will help cool them down.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychotico*


Nice work!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> I just got one of these...will post some images when I get home.
> 
> One problem I found with it (maybe others here too, I didn't check the entire thread) is it gets quite hot inside, the supplied fans aren't that great. The two front fans are low RPM and are on the wrong side of the HDD rack, they should be in the front fascia in front of the HDD rack.
> 
> However, tonight I am buying 4x 140mm high speed fans, two for the front intake, two for side panel intake and I'll also get a high speed rear extract too...I can report back later tonight on the improvement if there is any...my two 280x get quite toasty (95c) inside, even with an additional 120mm side fan blowing on them, I hope two high speed 140mm fans will help cool them down.


Welcome to the club!







There is only one mounting holes for one 140mm fan on the front though. If you're going to use both of the HDD cages, 4 x 120mm high RPM fans (one in the front panel & the other one on the HDD cage) will be able to improved air flow there. If you only need one cage, I recommend removing the top cage for better air flow. The stock fan will work slightly better when the HDD cage is removed but yeah, they're low RPM fan (~1200 RPM).


----------



## Joeking78

Well that was a massive improvement









I removed both HDD racks and custom mounted the SSD's in the cd drive bay...installed 2 Corsair AF120 Performance Edition120mm in the front (intake), 1 AF120 Performance at the rear (exhaust) and then two AF120 Quiet Edition in the side panel (intake)...

My GPU's temps running BF4 (no overclocks) with the stock setup and fans were 96c at some points and now running BF4 for 10 minutes my max temps on the GPU's was 92c









Some screenies below.


----------



## JayGB1982

No way in hell did removing the HD trays and putting 2 fans in the front reduce LOAD temps on your GPU's by 14 degrees... Your approaching "GPUMOD" Watercooling temps...


----------



## Joeking78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayGB1982*
> 
> No way in hell did removing the HD trays and putting 2 fans in the front reduce LOAD temps on your GPU's by 14 degrees... Your approaching "GPUMOD" Watercooling temps...


Ooops, should be 92 lol


----------



## JayGB1982

That more like it!

Ever thought about doing the GPUMOD? If I was in your position, I would move the H100i to the bottom or the front. Then just get a pair of Antec Khuler 620's and stick them in the top.

I did the GPUMOD to my 660GTX and idle went fron 25 to 20 and load went from 62 to 41!!!


----------



## Hydrow

Hello all,

I just ordered a c70 for my new gaming system in building and I don't mod much. but will be doing a bit on this system.
1st i want to know if anyone have an Idea how i can change my reset switch to turn my UV cold cathodes on and off? As I don't use the actual reset switch to reset my system and this seams like the cleanest way to do this.

Thank you.


----------



## Joeking78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayGB1982*
> 
> That more like it!
> 
> Ever thought about doing the GPUMOD? If I was in your position, I would move the H100i to the bottom or the front. Then just get a pair of Antec Khuler 620's and stick them in the top.
> 
> I did the GPUMOD to my 660GTX and idle went fron 25 to 20 and load went from 62 to 41!!!


I would love to do the Antecs...you mean one on each GPU? Do they come with couplings to fit GPU?

Would a Corsair model work? Would be nice to keep the Corsair theme going.


----------



## JayGB1982

Yep one for each GPU. See this thread for more details.. http://www.overclock.net/t/1203528/official-nvidia-gpu-mod-club-aka-the-mod You can use Corsair stuff and I kinda wish I did as you can daisy chain the link kit then control the fan speeds automatically. Although that being said I still have control over my noctua fan via link so maybe that "feature" is redundant.

Total cost of this mod was about £60 which is pretty good imo. You can buy dwood's brackets if still available although alot o people just use zip tie's. I got a bracket and a noctua fan myself.

Before



Oooh Whats this...



After...



I used coolabratory liquid ultra as the TIM and I have to say this was one of the best upgrades I've made. I barely hear the GPU now at all and have managed to use a custom bios to overclock the 660 to 1215Mhz


----------



## Joeking78

Thank you very much









First thing after work tomorrow I'll be picking up a couple of coolers, zip ties and some thermal paste...will report back in approx. 24hrs


----------



## JayGB1982

Sweet! Good man! Please post some pics


----------



## Joeking78

Right now with 100% fan I'm 37c idle on my R280's...I wonder how low it will go with the modded CPU cooler...I can't actually wait lol.

If it will work I'll remove the two front intake fans and use the space for the rads, and use the current two side panel fans for intake, with the single rear exhaust.


----------



## JayGB1982

Yeah that sounds about right, 100% fan speed bet thats sounding like a jet engine! You'll get close to that with a low RPM speed fan. So you;ll probably end up with cooler cards but more importantly without that Noise









A couple of points to mention.. You may need some heatspreaders on the VRM / Memory chips. I didnt use any on my mod and still increased the RAM speed by 233Mhz.

Your best bet will be to post in the other thread and see if anyone else has done it to the R280's and see how they did it. Although zippies and CLC would be good enough. Most stock coolers which all the R series are at present keep the VRM / Memory / Fan onbaord the GPU and your just then replacing the cooling on the GPU die itself. You may even be lucky and be able to contain the CLC unit within the existing housing so it's much cleaner in terms of looks?

I have my Antec 620 mounted on the back pushing the hot air straight out the back and to be fair I dont think I needed the Noctua fan but it's providing some additional cooling inside the case and is directly below the 2400Mhz RAM kit I have so not as if it's doing any harm.

The MOD doesnt take long at all. Maybe 20 mins in total. That was mostly down to cleaning the GPU die and the crappy paste on the bottom of the Antec 620 but... Well worth the time, effort and money.


----------



## psychotico

latest my c70


----------



## sdmf74

Nice rig man, If anyone is interested in buying a corsair c70 green case with side window mod check out my sig rig for a picture
and PM me for a good deal!


----------



## Joeking78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayGB1982*
> 
> Yeah that sounds about right, 100% fan speed bet thats sounding like a jet engine! You'll get close to that with a low RPM speed fan. So you;ll probably end up with cooler cards but more importantly without that Noise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of points to mention.. You may need some heatspreaders on the VRM / Memory chips. I didnt use any on my mod and still increased the RAM speed by 233Mhz.
> 
> Your best bet will be to post in the other thread and see if anyone else has done it to the R280's and see how they did it. Although zippies and CLC would be good enough. Most stock coolers which all the R series are at present keep the VRM / Memory / Fan onbaord the GPU and your just then replacing the cooling on the GPU die itself. You may even be lucky and be able to contain the CLC unit within the existing housing so it's much cleaner in terms of looks?
> 
> I have my Antec 620 mounted on the back pushing the hot air straight out the back and to be fair I dont think I needed the Noctua fan but it's providing some additional cooling inside the case and is directly below the 2400Mhz RAM kit I have so not as if it's doing any harm.
> 
> The MOD doesnt take long at all. Maybe 20 mins in total. That was mostly down to cleaning the GPU die and the crappy paste on the bottom of the Antec 620 but... Well worth the time, effort and money.


Just picked up two Antec 920's...on my to the local hardware store to pick up zip ties, sandpaper and a sheet of copper...going to have to make the shim myself but shouldnt have too much trouble with that.

I'll report back in 4-5hrs I guess and link you to the ATI gpumod thread where I'll have progress and photos


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychotico*
> 
> latest my c70


good job.








and welcome to OCN


----------



## Joeking78

Well...it worked









I was idling at 37c and maxing out at 99c (occasionally) whilst running BF4 on max settings with the R280's on standard coolers and no overclock...

With the two Antec 920's my idle is 32c and max temps is 70c when running BF4







Very pleased because I was a little worried about long term gaming on BF4 with 100c temps.

These are the first modded R280's I believe, and they don't need a copper shim which is lucky for me because I couldn't find and shops selling any by the time I finished work.

Here are some pictures.


----------



## Joeking78

I think I got one seated incorrectly...

One GPU is reading 74c, the other reading 54c...that's with both on full load whilst playing BF4...I think the first one I put in the case was a bit iffy, I wasn't totally happy with the amount of paste I used.

EDIT: Sorted now, reseated and equal idle/load temps


----------



## bfc_xxx

@Joeking78 H110 looks great in c70.


----------



## JayGB1982

Looks good. Glad to see your pleased with the results. I'm not familiar with SLi / Crossfire setups but your theory sounds logical. Hopefully the system will be quieter and more stable long term for you.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> I think I got one seated incorrectly...
> 
> One GPU is reading 74c, the other reading 54c...that's with both on full load whilst playing BF4...I think the first one I put in the case was a bit iffy, I wasn't totally happy with the amount of paste I used.
> 
> EDIT: Sorted now, reseated and equal idle/load temps


Just a question since you have the 280's. I have a high end 7870 and was considering X-Fire with a 270x or going with the 280x or 290 and selling my Devil 7870. I think the X-Fire 7870's would give better performance but I have heard that X-Fire and 7xxx series have had issue's. What would you do?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

How are you cooling your memory etc?

Your GPU temps might be good but check VRM temps. I wouldn't do that mod unless I had little heatsinks on the VRM and good fans to keep them cool.



Something like that. You can order aftermarket heatsinks online.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> How are you cooling your memory etc?
> 
> Your GPU temps might be good but check VRM temps. I wouldn't do that mod unless I had little heatsinks on the VRM and good fans to keep them cool.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something like that. You can order aftermarket heatsinks online.


+1 yes the vrm can get pretty hot with the heatsink removed.
This is what I use on mine with a little air flow and keeps the mem under 80c @ full load. Still well below 120c specs.
Memory won't throttle back performance when hot like a GPU under load does. You just crash!









Zalman VGA Ram Heatsinks P/N ZM-RHS1


----------



## Joeking78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> How are you cooling your memory etc?
> 
> Your GPU temps might be good but check VRM temps. I wouldn't do that mod unless I had little heatsinks on the VRM and good fans to keep them cool.
> 
> 
> 
> Something like that. You can order aftermarket heatsinks online.


I'm not too sire on VRM temps, I was trying to find some software last night to check them...I no longer have the heatsink on them but for the time being I think the two 120mm high speed fans in the side panel that are directed right at them will do a good job cooling them until I can get my hands on some heat sinks.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> I'm not too sire on VRM temps, I was trying to find some software last night to check them...I no longer have the heatsink on them but for the time being I think the two 120mm high speed fans in the side panel that are directed right at them will do a good job cooling them until I can get my hands on some heat sinks.


*HWinfo*is what I use.
It monitors everything that can be monitored.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Well at least you have the fans, but get heatsinks ASAP


----------



## jlhawn

mmmm, I wouldn't want my vram at 80c, mine stays at max 48c when gaming.
mine are at 27c now at idle.

@ Joeking78 this program will monitor everything on your system.
do not click on the big green download button, scroll down to the smaller picture of the program and click on the download from mirror 1.
and yes it's a safe web-site and a safe program.

http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/hwinfo64_download.html

edit: mines the same one Buehlar just linked.


----------



## kizwan

Yeah, it's very good monitoring software. I always use it. Mine always between 40s to 50s Celsius, depending on the ambient.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> mmmm, I wouldn't want my vram at 80c, mine stays at max 48c when gaming.
> mine are at 27c now at idle.
> 
> @ Joeking78 this program will monitor everything on your system.
> do not click on the big green download button, scroll down to the smaller picture of the program and click on the download from mirror 1.
> and yes it's a safe web-site and a safe program.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/hwinfo64_download.html
> 
> edit: mines the same one Buehlar just linked.


These card's mem runs hot with stock heatsink @ stock clocks when loaded on air. 70c ~ 80c is the norm when playing high end games.
Idle temps around 40c ~45c stock.
So yea it's actually built to withstand those temps and built for overclocking so I don't too much worry with it as long as its no where the rated max 120c.
GPUs will just throttle back or shut down when the core gets too hot so that's the main thing to keep cool in order to gain or keep a steady performance. OCing with too high voltage is what kills most cards.
Albeit lower ram temps with a full coverage block is always to be desired but I couldn't find one for non-ref 7870 DCII










Take a look @ the heatsink. Notice the other 4 chips on the right weren't touching or even being cooled by the sink. From the factory, just an open air gap between the chips and the cooler.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> These card's mem runs hot with stock heatsink @ stock clocks when loaded on air. 70c ~ 80c is the norm when playing high end games.
> Idle temps around 40c ~45c stock.
> So yea it's actually built to withstand those temps and built for overclocking so I don't too much worry with it as long as its no where the rated max 120c.
> GPUs will just throttle back or shut down when the core gets too hot so that's the main thing to keep cool in order to gain or keep a steady performance. OCing with too high voltage is what kills most cards.
> Albeit lower ram temps with a full coverage block is always to be desired but I couldn't find one for non-ref 7870 DCII
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take a look @ the heatsink. Notice the other 4 chips on the right weren't touching or even being cooled by the sink. From the factory, just an open air gap between the chips and the cooler.


yeah they sure weren't getting cooled by the factory heatsink. yeah your temps are fine and I'm sure most everyones are, I'm just a freak about heat, I run all my case fans at max 24/7 and gpu fans at 75% when gaming, but their on auto control when idle.


----------



## keenan

Finished..


----------



## Devildog83

Nice rig Keenan! Definitely looks work torn.


----------



## Anti Hero

Hey guys, just wanted to stop in and post my rig. Let me know what you guys think!

Specs:

Case - Corsair C70
Mobo - MSI Z77-G45
Cpu - i3570K @ 4.6ghz
Ram - 16gb Corsair XMS3 ddr3
Gpu - Asus GeForce gtx 670x2 overclocked
Psu - Corsair AX850
Sound card - Asus Xonar Essence STX
Storage - Samsung 840 256gb SSD, WD 580gb 7,200 rpm, WD caviar black 2tb, Iomega 1tb external
Cooling - H100 liquid cpu cooler
Fans - Corsair AF 120 performance x4
Corsair SP 120 performance x4
Corsair AF 140mm quietseries x2
Fan Controller - NZXT Sentry LX

Peripherals:

Monitor - ASUS VN247
Keyboard - Razer Blackwidow 2013
Mouse - Razer Deathadder
Mouse Pad - Mionix Propus 380
Headset - Astro A50's

























































http://imgur.com/53sGx87















































Clear window mod


----------



## Anti Hero

That light up molex connector to the sound card will be swapped out for a non light up version. I didn't realize it had a led in it until I installed it. I hate it lol.


----------



## kizwan

*@Anti Hero*

Looking good! Nice work!


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Nice photo's Anti Hero. Is that just an LED strip glowing purple?


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> *@Anti Hero*
> 
> Looking good! Nice work!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Nice photo's Anti Hero. Is that just an LED strip glowing purple?


Thanks guys. I have 3 led strips in there. They're UV but in the pictures they look blue.


----------



## JAM3S121

great photos!


----------



## Gavush

Clean build. Excellent pics.


----------



## JAM3S121

anyone got a pic of a c70 with a mtx board? I want to use a sniper m5.. but i don't want a mtx case. thx


----------



## Fanboy88

I'm using an ASUS Maximus V Gene in mine.


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> anyone got a pic of a c70 with a mtx board? I want to use a sniper m5.. but i don't want a mtx case. thx


Here is one I did to test my water cooling setup before I got an MPower mobo.


----------



## Anti Hero

Thanks everyone


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> Here is one I did to test my water cooling setup before I got an MPower mobo.


they thanks, that actually doesn't look to bad! i really want the gigabyte green boards but $400 just cuz its full size atx is to much lol. btw i saw your build log on overclock3d and it was a great build sebar


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> they thanks, that actually doesn't look to bad! i really want the gigabyte green boards but $400 just cuz its full size atx is to much lol. btw i saw your build log on overclock3d and it was a great build sebar


Thanks, $400 for a motherboard is a lot. I guess they think that if a person is going for a color coordinated build they will pay extra for the color.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> Thanks, $400 for a motherboard is a lot. I guess they think that if a person is going for a color coordinated build they will pay extra for the color.


I did, at least in part it's why I bought the CHVFZ.







Love that Red & Black.


----------



## Anti Hero

Btw. My rig will be fully under water in the next month. Keep an eye out! There will be tons of pics lol


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> Btw. My rig will be fully under water in the next month. Keep an eye out! There will be tons of pics lol


well get busy with it, I don't like waiting to see fun projects and mods.
and yes lots of pics.


----------



## dallas1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keenan*
> 
> Hi guys..
> 
> Here's mine, but currently still a work in progress..


i wish i could paint with that skill. but it'll look like some pre-schooler did it lol


----------



## keenan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dallas1990*
> 
> i wish i could paint with that skill. but it'll look like some pre-schooler did it lol


You'll never know unless you try


----------



## dallas1990

i'll probably do something simpler then your war torn look theme. but i'm going to do some upgrades. new power supply and graphic cards first


----------



## Mr Bl0nde

High all... I'm new to the forum and I havn't searched through all fo it... so forgive me if this has been answered already. I have the green c70 and I want to do a push pull h110 in the top. I know there isn't enough room for all of the fans to be inside. i was thinking about putting two of them on top outside of the case but i don't want exposed fans. Has anyone found a shroud that will cover 2 140mm fans and keep the military style?


----------



## dallas1990

I'm not sure of a shroud. But you could use some steel mesh and make a cage


----------



## Mr Bl0nde

Yeah thought about making one myself out of some sheet-metal. but I was really kind hoping to find something Already made. As I'm not sure how well I can make one. Lol


----------



## Slaughtahouse

They do make these shrouds but im not sure they have a 140mm variant. They do make 120 versions so if you wanted, you could put 120's on top. Im on my phone and i dont remember the name of it but they do exist


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Bl0nde*
> 
> High all... I'm new to the forum and I havn't searched through all fo it... so forgive me if this has been answered already. I have the green c70 and I want to do a push pull h110 in the top. I know there isn't enough room for all of the fans to be inside. i was thinking about putting two of them on top outside of the case but i don't want exposed fans. Has anyone found a shroud that will cover 2 140mm fans and keep the military style?


just get a h100i instead and you can run push pull with a couple tricks. Don't use the suggested mounting holes on the top of the case. Move it as far toward the window as you can and just use the honeycomb holes on the top of the case to put your screws through, they line up surprisingly perfect. Depending on what mobo you're running it might fit only by doing that. If not you could do like I did and trim a bit of one of the fan shrouds. I have the Msi Z77A-G45 board and am running push pull with those simple mods.


----------



## Mr Bl0nde

If you happen to think of the name of them and you wouldn't mind posting it later I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Anti Hero

It has been shown that the h110 basically has very little performance over the h100/h100i. it's more expensive and takes up a lot more room. not really worth it. Good luck with it


----------



## Mr Bl0nde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> just get a h100i instead and you can run push pull with a couple tricks. Don't use the suggested mounting holes on the top of the case. Move it as far toward the window as you can and just use the honeycomb holes on the top of the case to put your screws through, they line up surprisingly perfect. Depending on what mobo you're running it might fit only by doing that. If not you could do like I did and trim a bit of one of the fan shrouds. I have the Msi Z77A-G45 board and am running push pull with those simple mods.


----------



## Mr Bl0nde

I have the msi z77 gd65 so I imagine that we have relatively the same space.


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Bl0nde*
> 
> I have the msi z77 gd65 so I imagine that we have relatively the same space.


i'd give it a try. I have some pictures of the process when I did mine. Trying to find them but having a hard time. I'll post them if I come across them.


----------



## Anti Hero

My rig is posted a page or two back. You could take a look but you can't see much from those pics.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

http://koolance.com/2-x-140mm-fan-radiator-shroud-black enjoy


----------



## Mr Bl0nde

I think the koolance one is too big for the top of our case. it won't let the larches for the sides function. i guess i'm going to just go with the h100i.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Bl0nde*
> 
> I think the koolance one is too big for the top of our case. it won't let the larches for the sides function. i guess i'm going to just go with the h100i.


the C70 has enough room for the Corsair H110, if your motherboard doesn't have a large heatsink mounted
on the upper part of it you can fit push/pull inside the case.
but the H110 cools very good with just 2 fans and really doesn't need a push/pull setup.

edit: I just looked up your motherboard and the top heatsink is way to big for push/pull inside the case, but
like I said the H110 cools good with just 2 fans.


----------



## Mr Bl0nde

i'm gonna try it. if I have to make a shroud myself i guess i will.


----------



## Devildog83

For Intel users I just found this. I don't know how new it is but I have not seen it.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CYX45CK?ie=UTF8&seller=A1D04QTKUIFDF7&sn=ecminitx


----------



## Slaughtahouse

That thing is so old. Not that its bad or anything.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> That thing is so old. Not that its bad or anything.


That came with some extreme edition CPU right? Either the 3930 or the 990X, I don't remember really.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> For Intel users I just found this. I don't know how new it is but I have not seen it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CYX45CK?ie=UTF8&seller=A1D04QTKUIFDF7&sn=ecminitx


it's been out for about a year, they have it on new egg with the Haswell 1150 socket bracket update.
it comes with some high end intel cpu's now.
it's 81 bucks on new egg.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> it's been out for about a year, they have it on new egg with the Haswell 1150 socket bracket update.
> it comes with some high end intel cpu's now.
> it's 81 bucks on new egg.


It fits the 1155 too, my stepson is looking to cool his 2500k do you think it would be a good fit in a BitFenix mini ITX case and would it be cool enough, at least as good as an H60?

He has this one. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811345034


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> It fits the 1155 too, my stepson is looking to cool his 2500k do you think it would be a good fit in a BitFenix mini ITX case and would it be cool enough, at least as good as an H60?
> 
> He has this one. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811345034


I think that case will hold an h100i or h110i up top easily wouldn't it not?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> It fits the 1155 too, my stepson is looking to cool his 2500k do you think it would be a good fit in a BitFenix mini ITX case and would it be cool enough, at least as good as an H60?
> 
> He has this one. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811345034


it fits almost all cpu's.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> I think that case will hold an h100i or h110i up top easily wouldn't it not?


I the h100i would fit no problem
specs show it holds 2 120mm fans up top, but not 140mm


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> I think that case will hold an h100i or h110i up top easily wouldn't it not?


Yes but I think he wants to mount a 120mm CLC out the back. He has been eying the H60 because he doesn't want a ton of cables like on the H80i and the new H60 has the new pump on it and only 1 cable for the pump. I think the radiator is too thin but he said he doesn't overclock at all. With that in mind I guess any of them will fit it's just a matter of taste.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Yes but I think he wants to mount a 120mm CLC out the back. He has been eying the H60 because he doesn't want a ton of cables like on the H80i and the new H60 has the new pump on it and only 1 cable for the pump. I think the radiator is too thin but he said he doesn't overclock at all. With that in mind I guess any of them will fit it's just a matter of taste.


then I would go for the intel liquid cooler as corsair coolers have loads of problems,
read on corsair forums under cooling, I use lots of corsair products but not their liquid coolers.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> then I would go for the intel liquid cooler as corsair coolers have loads of problems,
> read on corsair forums under cooling, I use lots of corsair products but not their liquid coolers.


I have the H100i and have only one issue, the LED is going out. They have a new cooler - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181058

I also have these that New Egg sent me to Review. I have never used a headset for gaming, these are awesome. It's All I have left besides the C70 of Corsairs as I traded out the memory a long time ago. Oh and I have 5 corsair SP and AF fans. I guess I do have a lot.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826816027


----------



## thekamikazepr

Can any member here pointme to a decent universal gpu waterblock cooling guide?

I put the wb and thermal tape on memory and those areas are ok. But the rest of pcb....hot

I ordered some heatsinks but other than memory im not sure what to do.

Btw this is how my case /. System looks like now

I think its like a mad octopus in my c 70

Edit i have a 290 now. Xfx. Hard to search for guides from phone. + rep for best guide


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thekamikazepr*
> 
> Can any member here pointme to a decent universal gpu waterblock cooling guide?
> 
> I put the wb and thermal tape on memory and those areas are ok. But the rest of pcb....hot
> 
> I ordered some heatsinks but other than memory im not sure what to do.
> 
> Btw this is how my case /. System looks like now
> 
> I think its like a mad octopus in my c 70
> 
> Edit i have a 290 now. Xfx. Hard to search for guides from phone. + rep for best guide


You also need to cool the VRMs (mosfet) using heatsink. Direct air flow is needed to cool them too.

Guide:-
http://www.overclock.net/t/1203528/official-nvidia-gpu-mod-club-aka-the-mod#post_16252161

http://www.overclock.net/t/1203636/official-amd-ati-gpu-mod-club-aka-the-red-mod


----------



## thekamikazepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> You also need to cool the VRMs (mosfet) using heatsink. Direct air flow is needed to cool them too.
> 
> Guide:-
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1203528/official-nvidia-gpu-mod-club-aka-the-mod#post_16252161
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1203636/official-amd-ati-gpu-mod-club-aka-the-red-mod


Will these do? \
http://www.amazon.com/Cosmos-Aluminum-Cooling-Heatsinks-cooler/dp/B007XACV8O/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1384349228&sr=8-3&keywords=vrm+heatsink

also what options will direct air help for this?

Fan in the bottom?
case fan on the HDD bracket ( i still have the top bracket) ?
Lower the HDD/SDD to the bottom so the top front hits it?
Side panel fan?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thekamikazepr*
> 
> Will these do? \
> http://www.amazon.com/Cosmos-Aluminum-Cooling-Heatsinks-cooler/dp/B007XACV8O/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1384349228&sr=8-3&keywords=vrm+heatsink
> 
> also what options will direct air help for this?
> 
> Fan in the bottom?
> case fan on the HDD bracket ( i still have the top bracket) ?
> Lower the HDD/SDD to the bottom so the top front hits it?
> Side panel fan?


Yeah, you can use that heatsink. You can use any heatsink (with suitable size).

VRM on R9-290 should be near the PCIe power connectors. Fan on the top HDD bracket will be the closest. It would be great too if you have additional fan in the front panel. It will help air flow.


----------



## thekamikazepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Yeah, you can use that heatsink. You can use any heatsink (with suitable size).
> 
> VRM on R9-290 should be near the PCIe power connectors. Fan on the top HDD bracket will be the closest. It would be great too if you have additional fan in the front panel. It will help air flow.


The ones around the block I have with pads/Hsinks, the one i have with a question mark does not have the pad like shown in this picture i guess thats the one your mentioning. Is there anything else that i did not mark i should put sinks on?

Is there a sink that would cover all the VRMS that i can use?

ALl ive seenand found in amazon/frozen/ebay is this one below, maybe im doing the query wrong :
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9483/vid-129/Thermalright_VRM-2_VGA_Voltage_Regulator_Cooler_ATI_HD_48704890.html


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thekamikazepr*
> 
> The ones around the block I have with pads/Hsinks, the one i have with a question mark does not have the pad like shown in this picture i guess thats the one your mentioning. Is there anything else that i did not mark i should put sinks on?
> 
> Is there a sink that would cover all the VRMS that i can use?
> 
> ALl ive seenand found in amazon/frozen/ebay is this one below, maybe im doing the query wrong :
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9483/vid-129/Thermalright_VRM-2_VGA_Voltage_Regulator_Cooler_ATI_HD_48704890.html


I don't think you can use that heatsink. If you can find one long heatsink, that would be great. You can cut it to proper length.


----------



## thekamikazepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I don't think you can use that heatsink. If you can find one long heatsink, that would be great. You can cut it to proper length.


How should i do the query for it i have looked for. Vrm heatsink, mosfet heatsink. , memory heatsink, vram heatsinks


----------



## thekamikazepr

Gino Aluminium 100mm x 32mm x 18mm Heatsink Dissipate Cooler Fin
http://amzn.com/B00BGAO4QO. ?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thekamikazepr*
> 
> Gino Aluminium 100mm x 32mm x 18mm Heatsink Dissipate Cooler Fin
> http://amzn.com/B00BGAO4QO. ?


^^ Like that. Just need to find the one with proper width.

Your _search query_ is correct. Like I said before you can use any heatsink, for example the Cosmos heatsink you linked earlier. Put one piece thermal tape on the VRMs & attach the heatsink side by side.

BTW, you also might want to attach the fan directly on top of the VRMs heatsink.


----------



## thekamikazepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> ^^ Like that. Just need to find the one with proper width.
> 
> Your _search query_ is correct. Like I said before you can use any heatsink, for example the Cosmos heatsink you linked earlier. Put one piece thermal tape on the VRMs & attach the heatsink side by side.
> 
> BTW, you also might want to attach the fan directly on top of the VRMs heatsink.


oh god should have gone with full cover... lol thought this was simpler (since by gtx 560 didnt even need the vram chips ) I guess his streapping it to the block wtih plastic zip straps...

oh well Ill try with the Heatsink and see how that works out if not i might end up just selling the universal and putting a full block...







+ REP tahnks


----------



## thekamikazepr

Ohhh btw guys i have 2-3 extra case fans (stock) if any of you ever needs to replace jsut let me know just pay shipping. I had 1 that was damage and they sent me three... lol


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thekamikazepr*
> 
> oh god should have gone with full cover... lol thought this was simpler (since by gtx 560 didnt even need the vram chips ) I guess his streapping it to the block wtih plastic zip straps...
> 
> oh well Ill try with the Heatsink and see how that works out if not i might end up just selling the universal and putting a full block...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + REP tahnks


I thought you already know what needed for this mod. Actually it is simpler for those who don't have custom loop.


----------



## thekamikazepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I thought you already know what needed for this mod. Actually it is simpler for those who don't have custom loop.


Lol well you know after loosing almost all the $$$ on the water block from the GTX 680 (which i cant even get $40 on bid for the copper +backplate on ebay) (including free shipping).

I decided to go with the universal route . So i bought my XSPC universal block and ordered some heatsinks. now like i said my 560 didnt even need the Heatsinks so i was good.

I thought the heat difference wouldnt be that great but i was wrong lol....

I will have to wait till the Heatsinks arrive and hopefully with the side panels fan it will be g2go









Im also considering Removing the cheap shallow heatsink from the card and then jsut put the block in that not sure if thats efficient or a crappy idea lol

aka the bottom cover and block not the top one


----------



## Devildog83

You know your poor when this is your I-Pod -



My wife actually uses this and yes those are "Hello Kitty" headphones.


----------



## ice445

Lmao. I used a MP3 player from 2002 with 128mb of memory for working out. Used it for a decade. Would still be using it if it didn't disappear. I want that SD card back at least dang it.


----------



## thekamikazepr

i remember my 54 Mb usb drive that i wore as a necklace back in 2004..... lmao


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Lmao. I used a MP3 player from 2002 with 128mb of memory for working out. Used it for a decade. Would still be using it if it didn't disappear. I want that SD card back at least dang it.


I got a samsung yepp, one of the old ones. 256mb and it was around some absurd price too. A few hundred at least (edit:300+). I remember that being insane. I didn't have to use my CD Walkman anymore. Now I can hold 50 songs!!!


----------



## thekamikazepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I thought you already know what needed for this mod. Actually it is simpler for those who don't have custom loop.


Ok so i added a thermal pad (the one from the stock cooler) tothe vrm's added the bottom side panel and the top hdd case fans both are silent aka the hdd one is at 843 rpms at max.

The temperatures atm under 100 % load ( now that GPU-Z updated and now shows VRMS)

GPU: 52 (vs 51 from my full block on a gtx 680
VRM 1 80-82 C
VRM2 60-62 C

This has been stable for the last hour or so.

Remember no heatsinks yet







they should arrive friday


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thekamikazepr*
> 
> Ok so i added a thermal pad (the one from the stock cooler) tothe vrm's added the bottom side panel and the top hdd case fans both are silent aka the hdd one is at 843 rpms at max.
> 
> The temperatures atm under 100 % load ( now that GPU-Z updated and now shows VRMS)
> 
> GPU: 52 (vs 51 from my full block on a gtx 680
> VRM 1 80-82 C
> VRM2 60-62 C
> 
> This has been stable for the last hour or so.
> 
> Remember no heatsinks yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they should arrive friday


My VRM's max out at about 75C on my Devil, I don't need watercooling though as the highest I have seen the core GPU temp is 72C at high overclock and full load.


----------



## ice445

Hey guys, how do you like my new addition to the family?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Hey guys, how do you like my new addition to the family?


----------



## DishRagBoy

Hey guys! I was bored one day and decided to take some pictures of my C70. Still a work in progress, but here is my pride and joy so far! Tell me what you think!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DishRagBoy*
> 
> Hey guys! I was bored one day and decided to take some pictures of my C70. Still a work in progress, but here is my pride and joy so far! Tell me what you think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


very nice, I like the blue sleeved cables with the case black inside, I have them on my AX1200 but I have the green C70.


----------



## DishRagBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> very nice, I like the blue sleeved cables with the case black inside, I have them on my AX1200 but I have the green C70.


Thanks! Yeah i think the blue ties in the black and white really nicely. It was hard to choose what set I want lol but im happy i went with blue. It'll be even better when i get my Vapor-X 280x's, but that's for another time.







Also I like how the blue looks in your c70 as well. Just something about it makes me like it!


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DishRagBoy*
> 
> Thanks! Yeah i think the blue ties in the black and white really nicely. It was hard to choose what set I want lol but im happy i went with blue. It'll be even better when i get my Vapor-X 280x's, but that's for another time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I like how the blue looks in your c70 as well. Just something about it makes me like it!


thank you. from what I have read I think you will be happy with the 280x, myself have never owned a AMD gpu but the last couple years they have improved big time and the cost is good on them also. I am not a Nvidia fanboy I just chose 1 years ago and have never had a problem with them so I just keep upgrading with them.


----------



## DishRagBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> thank you. from what I have read I think you will be happy with the 280x, myself have never owned a AMD gpu but the last couple years they have improved big time and the cost is good on them also. I am not a Nvidia fanboy I just chose 1 years ago and have never had a problem with them so I just keep upgrading with them.


Yeah iv'e done a ton of research and decided i wanted to get 280x's when i upgrade to a 2650 x 1440p monitor but until then my 7850's are getting the job done quite nicely. Yeah i know the feeling. I'm not a fanboy either i just started with AMD and i haven't had any horrible experiences so I stick with them.


----------



## bfc_xxx

I do not know if this is mentioned before but I was searching some H110 + C70 pics/videos and I found this. I think H110 looks great in C70:


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfc_xxx*
> 
> I do not know if this is mentioned before but I was searching some H110 + C70 pics/videos and I found this. I think H110 looks great in C70:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Indeed... 240 rad looks too small on top, and that's the reason I bought 280 rad to replace the 240. Now the 240 is mounted vertically in front of the drives cage.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Would a 420mm radiator fit up top? I know you guys got 360's but how about a 420? Anyone attempt that?

Can you even get proper Static pressure fans at 140mm?


----------



## kizwan

Using HL Black Ice GTS dimension, around ~5 to ~6 cm of radiator surface will be block. The honeycomb holes area is barely long enough for 360 but I don't think it's enough for 420.


----------



## JBizz

Hello. Just got a c70 case last night. Love the paint style n setup (green) I've got a few question that might have been answered but to many pages (still reading them all). Oh i picked up the case "as is" for almost half the price.! No marks or anything wrong with it. Well its missing hardware extras i think. Can someone tell me what im missing out on? Also the seller tossed in 6 120mm co-9050008-ww fans along with it. Also got soild replacement windows tinted black.
1) Was the side vent a problem for air flow? Or was the soild side window just for looks?
2) if im only using two hard drives in my case should i leave them in onn cage and remove the second one. Also should i use a push/pull fan setup for the hard drives to bring in more fresh air.
3) I'm looking to get the h100 for my 2500k and wanted to know would it help if i blocked out the extra space uptop around the radiator.
4)what color is this case? I wanted to paint my dvd drive the same color but not to sure on its color. I might just end up taking it to a paint place to match the color.

Also does painting void warranty of parts? I might want to paint the psu but i notice this case wont be out for display so alot of stuff i had planned out would be pointless to me if its tucked away.

Thanks you all love all the work done to these cases keep it up


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBizz*
> 
> Hello. Just got a c70 case last night. Love the paint style n setup (green) I've got a few question that might have been answered but to many pages (still reading them all). Oh i picked up the case "as is" for almost half the price.! No marks or anything wrong with it. Well its missing hardware extras i think. Can someone tell me what im missing out on? Also the seller tossed in 6 120mm co-9050008-ww fans along with it. Also got soild replacement windows tinted black.
> 1) Was the side vent a problem for air flow? Or was the soild side window just for looks?
> 2) if im only using two hard drives in my case should i leave them in onn cage and remove the second one. Also should i use a push/pull fan setup for the hard drives to bring in more fresh air.
> 3) I'm looking to get the h100 for my 2500k and wanted to know would it help if i blocked out the extra space uptop around the radiator.
> 4)what color is this case? I wanted to paint my dvd drive the same color but not to sure on its color. I might just end up taking it to a paint place to match the color.
> 
> Also does painting void warranty of parts? I might want to paint the psu but i notice this case wont be out for display so alot of stuff i had planned out would be pointless to me if its tucked away.
> 
> Thanks you all love all the work done to these cases keep it up


First off, congrats on your purchase







As far as missing things, the main stuff would just be thumb screws, miscellaneous bolts for fans, fan grommets (to reduce vibrations), a USB 3.0 to 2.0 converter, and some zip-ties. Excellent on you already having a solid window as well.

1. The side vent wasn't so much of a problem as much as a complete eye-sore. If you were to run fans there then that would definitely disrupt air flow but the main reason most of us swap it out is for aesthetics.

2. I would definitely recommend pulling the other hard drive cage out for more airflow. If possible I'd remove the top cage and leave the bottom one. That way you would have better air flow directly to your GPU. You can always put more fans but if you remove that top drive cage then it won't really be necessary to have a push pull setup.

3. I ran an H100i in my C70 for a bit until I got bit by the water cooling bug and it works just fine with no modifications whatsoever.

4. This one I'm not sure as I have the gunmetal black version.

As far as painting voiding your warranty, that just depends on the company and their policies do differ, so I'd check into that if I was you.

I would highly recommend checking out my build thread if you want any ideas for modding and just random tid-bits of info about the case that I have found out through trial and error hahaha. If you have any other questions feel free to shoot me a PM.

Best of luck with this awesome case and welcome to the club


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBizz*
> 
> Hello. Just got a c70 case last night. Love the paint style n setup (green) I've got a few question that might have been answered but to many pages (still reading them all). Oh i picked up the case "as is" for almost half the price.! No marks or anything wrong with it. Well its missing hardware extras i think. Can someone tell me what im missing out on? Also the seller tossed in 6 120mm co-9050008-ww fans along with it. Also got soild replacement windows tinted black.
> 1) Was the side vent a problem for air flow? Or was the soild side window just for looks?
> 2) if im only using two hard drives in my case should i leave them in onn cage and remove the second one. Also should i use a push/pull fan setup for the hard drives to bring in more fresh air.
> 3) I'm looking to get the h100 for my 2500k and wanted to know would it help if i blocked out the extra space uptop around the radiator.
> 4)what color is this case? I wanted to paint my dvd drive the same color but not to sure on its color. I might just end up taking it to a paint place to match the color.
> 
> Also does painting void warranty of parts? I might want to paint the psu but i notice this case wont be out for display so alot of stuff i had planned out would be pointless to me if its tucked away.
> 
> Thanks you all love all the work done to these cases keep it up


Here is what I did about the space around the H100i -



The side vents in the window are Ugly, that's why most of us replaced it with a solid window.

The HDD cages is a personal pref. I have mine in to utilize the 4 fans for airflow. It works well and case in still very cool.

Push pull doesn't help but for 1 or 2C Mine is push exhaust and works great.

It comes in White with black Trim/ green with black trim and black with grey trim.

Have fun and welcome.


----------



## JBizz

Hmm i would go water cooling loop but its still way to new for me. I found a xspc raystorm ex 360 kit for 100 bucks but there's little things i don't like about it. If you seen my other post it would be the blocking of the airflow from each side. I don't know if this would be a that big of a problem. Second thing about it is the water block is the one with leds light on it. I don't really care for leds. So those two things pointed out i might get a different reservoir cuz i dont like the idea of it taken up two bays. So im just not too sure i want to go down that road yet.


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBizz*
> 
> Hmm i would go water cooling loop but its still way to new for me. I found a xspc raystorm ex 360 kit for 100 bucks but there's little things i don't like about it. If you seen my other post it would be the blocking of the airflow from each side. I don't know if this would be a that big of a problem. Second thing about it is the water block is the one with leds light on it. I don't really care for leds. So those two things pointed out i might get a different reservoir cuz i dont like the idea of it taken up two bays. So im just not too sure i want to go down that road yet.


I am running a 360 in the top with no problems as are quite a few of the guys in here. Check out my build for more info on that. You'd be better off just building a custom loop from scratch to be honest. I used a bay res simply to make my loop look clean. I also relocated the I/O panel so that opened up another bay on the front that I don't believe anyone else has done yet. The H100 will be perfectly fine in all honesty.


----------



## JBizz

Yeah the more and more i think about it i think h100i would be a fair start for me.

So what color is this military green case? Is it EOD green? Im going to paint the dvd drive to match.

Has any replaced the power button with something else? I was thinking of a kill switch. Like on of those you have to flip up like the reset.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBizz*
> 
> Hmm i would go water cooling loop but its still way to new for me. I found a xspc raystorm ex 360 kit for 100 bucks but there's little things i don't like about it. If you seen my other post it would be the *blocking of the airflow from each side*. I don't know if this would be a that big of a problem. Second thing about it is the water block is the one with leds light on it. I don't really care for leds. So those two things pointed out i might get a different reservoir cuz i dont like the idea of it taken up two bays. So im just not too sure i want to go down that road yet.


Only very small portion on each side of the radiator will be blocked but the airflow is not blocked. The design of the top of the case allow the 360mm radiator to have unrestricted airflow.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBizz*
> 
> Yeah the more and more i think about it i think h100i would be a fair start for me.
> 
> So what color is this military green case? Is it EOD green? Im going to paint the dvd drive to match.
> 
> Has any replaced the power button with something else? I was thinking of a kill switch. Like on of those you have to flip up like the reset.


I tried finding an olive drab/military green but nothing matched. I ended up buying what I thought was similar but when it was painted/cured, it didnt match. I advise you to do the stealth mode (tape drive bay cover to cd tray).


----------



## JBizz

Why you find a match. You just make one at a store. Lucky it will only cost me 3us to make a match and i have and old drive i salvage for the laser i can test out before i paint my good drive. Do you have any pic?

Anyone in the USA have extra tray cover they can mail me i want to make a switch on one. N maybe a inside temp gauge


----------



## Gavush

Well folks, it's been a while posted anything useful in here but I'll have you know I have some insider information that the fat man in the red suit will have a new XFX 850w modular PSU and a second XFX 6870 DD for my rig. (and both at <$100 ea.) Also going to relocate the HDD to one of the 5.25" bays to have un-restricted ventilation for the GPUs. I wanted this to happen this spring but I'm just now in a position to pull it off (christmas excuse helps!) I'm also going to re-install the 212EVO I have to carry the copper heat-pipe theme from the video cards. I'll also be trying out MX-4 on both the CPU and GPUs. (plural! - a first for me, it's really exciting)


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> I tried finding an olive drab/military green but nothing matched. I ended up buying what I thought was similar but when it was painted/cured, it didnt match. I advise you to do the stealth mode (tape drive bay cover to cd tray).


This. It will look so much cleaner than panting the plastic on the front of your drive.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBizz*
> 
> Why you find a match. You just make one at a store. Lucky it will only cost me 3us to make a match and i have and old drive i salvage for the laser i can test out before i paint my good drive. Do you have any pic?
> 
> Anyone in the USA have extra tray cover they can mail me i want to make a switch on one. N maybe a inside temp gauge


Huh?

Yes stores paint match but as far as I know (correct me if im wrong), you will get a gallon of said paint and the sheen/finish probably wont match either. I don't know how wall paint works on metal either. I'm sure it's fine but I usually use the spray paint that is made for metals and plastics.

I never tried paint matching but if you can do it, why are you asking us then?

The easiest way would be to do the mod


----------



## JBizz

Pages aren't refresh right sorry. Yeah maybe i will give that a try. Local place by me has 1pints and smaller "samples" for 3 dollars

I asking cuz i haven't seen it done and wanted option on it. About to head down to frys n grab my h100i n mother board for the new case.

One more thing well my old screws work from other boards?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Oh, well for 3$, you mine as well try.

Your screws should work fine. Just test one out and make sure but i'm pretty sure they are a standard size.


----------



## linuxfueled

i7 920 3900-4200Mhz
Radeon R9 280X

Bought my case at the local Micro Center. $98.99


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linuxfueled*
> 
> 
> i7 920 3900-4200Mhz
> Radeon R9 280X
> 
> Bought my case at the local Micro Center. $98.99


Welcome to the family, now you just need a new side window.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBizz*
> 
> Why you find a match. You just make one at a store. Lucky it will only cost me 3us to make a match and i have and old drive i salvage for the laser i can test out before i paint my good drive. Do you have any pic?
> 
> Anyone in the USA have extra tray cover they can mail me i want to make a switch on one. N maybe a inside temp gauge


corsair sells them.


----------



## LoGGi!

Hio!

I'd like to join up!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LoGGi!*
> 
> Hio!
> 
> I'd like to join up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welcome to the club.I am sure someone will add you to the list soon. Nice rig.


----------



## LoGGi!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Welcome to the club.I am sure someone will add you to the list soon. Nice rig.


Ty








Getting this old E8400 replaced with another old Q6600 next week so that will be fun







I really like this case, I have 4 corsair sp120 performance edition 1 af120 white led quiet edition and 2 of the standard fans installed. It's like a windtunnel xD


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LoGGi!*
> 
> Ty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting this old E8400 replaced with another old Q6600 next week so that will be fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like this case, I have 4 corsair sp120 performance edition 1 af120 white led quiet edition and 2 of the standard fans installed. It's like a windtunnel xD


I here ya on the wind-tunnel deal. I have 2 x SP 120 Perf. PWM's for the H100i, 2 x 120 SP Quiets for the back of the HDD cages, 1 x AF 140 on the bottom, 2 x 120mm fans the came with the case on the front of the HDD cages, 1 x SP 120 that came with the H100i on the back of the case and 1 x 60mm gelid high speed on the NB/VRM heat sink. I plan to move the 120 from the back to the front with another from the H100i with a voltage reducers and get an AF 120mm LED for the back for a bit more light.


----------



## DishRagBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LoGGi!*
> 
> Hio!
> 
> I'd like to join up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ooooo nice man Im liking the color scheme. Welcome to the club!


----------



## JBizz

Just notice today i have NO fan screws to add the three extra fans i got along with my case...What should i use? they are the SP120 (co-90500008-ww) i was thinking of just getting some nuts and bolts. looking to add extra fans to the window.


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBizz*
> 
> Just notice today i have NO fan screws to add the three extra fans i got along with my case...What should i use? they are the SP120 (co-90500008-ww) i was thinking of just getting some nuts and bolts. looking to add extra fans to the window.


You could always buy the accessories kit from Corsair for a few bucks. If you don't mind me asking though, why do you want to add fans to the side window? They don't do much other than disrupt linear air flow and make the side panel a pain to take off.


----------



## JBizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joostflux*
> 
> You could always buy the accessories kit from Corsair for a few bucks. If you don't mind me asking though, why do you want to add fans to the side window? They don't do much other than disrupt linear air flow and make the side panel a pain to take off.


I always thought it was better to blow air straight at the GPU i have a 760 acx cooling. plus i have 2 intake fans and 3 exhaust fans. one on back and two from the h100i.. so dont i need more intake then i have?

What accessories kit are you talking about?

Has anyone mounted a h series up front? and still been able to reach the CPU block? doesn't look like the lines are long enough.


----------



## Anoxy

edit; nevermind


----------



## thekamikazepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBizz*
> 
> I always thought it was better to blow air straight at the GPU i have a 760 acx cooling. plus i have 2 intake fans and 3 exhaust fans. one on back and two from the h100i.. so dont i need more intake then i have?
> 
> What accessories kit are you talking about?
> 
> Has anyone mounted a h series up front? and still been able to reach the CPU block? doesn't look like the lines are long enough.


They are not long enough unless you mount in on the 5.25 inch with tie wraps or zip straps.

if its a gpu mod an h60 will go up to bottom of the case or the hdd cages


----------



## Devildog83

There's 2 Devils inside.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> There's 2 Devils inside.


very nice.







Rock On.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

That is bad ass









What type of games do you play to make use of that setup? I swear I saw a guy named DevilDog playing BF4 a few weeks ago and he cruise missiled me -_-


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> That is bad ass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What type of games do you play to make use of that setup? I swear I saw a guy named DevilDog playing BF4 a few weeks ago and he cruise missiled me -_-


I played the Demo for a while but don't have BF4, I do play BF3, MOH MWF, Crysis 3, borderlands 2 sniper elite and so on.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Ah, guess it wasn't you. Damn









Do the cards work well in crossfire? Do you see a linear increase? ex. 2 cards; 2x the frames


----------



## Gavush

Looks great Devildog! Though I'm not an expert on the matter, I'd say it's probably like having 2 engines in your car. It's faster, but not 2x as fast? I got my second 6870 yesterday and I swapped it out with mine to make sure it works fine (E-bay) Can't wait to pair them up after I unwrap that new PSU for Christmas. (drooled over the box as I cut off the UPC for the rebate... the Mrs wasn't even going to let me do that! "you have to wait!" )


----------



## JBizz

What works best if i want to use the window with the fans? intake or exhaust? i have two sp120 up front and one in back, also a h100i on top... i have 3 extra sp120


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> Looks great Devildog! Though I'm not an expert on the matter, I'd say it's probably like having 2 engines in your car. It's faster, but not 2x as fast? I got my second 6870 yesterday and I swapped it out with mine to make sure it works fine (E-bay) Can't wait to pair them up after I unwrap that new PSU for Christmas. (drooled over the box as I cut off the UPC for the rebate... the Mrs wasn't even going to let me do that! "you have to wait!" )


Thank's, not 2 times but very close.

7870


Both


----------



## Joeking78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBizz*
> 
> What works best if i want to use the window with the fans? intake or exhaust? i have two sp120 up front and one in back, also a h100i on top... i have 3 extra sp120


Same setup as me, I have my side fans setup to exhaust.


----------



## JBizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> Same setup as me, I have my side fans setup to exhaust.


Cool. I found the fan cable a little to short n the lack of ports for me to run off. So i might run the fronts together on one fan header. Or grab a controller tonight


----------



## JBizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> Same setup as me, I have my side fans setup to exhaust.


How did you hook up your fans?


----------



## bfc_xxx

My C70 built is almost finished. Only some fine tuning left to do sleeving etc. Here is my build:

ASUS P8Z77-V Deluxe
INTEL i5-3570K
KINGSTON 16GB 1600MHZ Grey
OCZ Vertex 4 128GB
3x WESTERN DIGITAL 2TB GREEN
Chieftec 750W
CORSAIR H110
GIGABYTE HD7870 OC


----------



## Joeking78

I used two of these...http://www.amazon.com/Alpha-Omega-3-Pin-4-Pin-Adapter/dp/B000BSJGL0

They came with my power supply, just hooked them into the PSU and routed them to the side panel.


----------



## JBizz

Oh i got those! Lol thanks i forgot all about the molex. Do they make the fans run at full speed tho?


----------



## Fanboy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfc_xxx*
> 
> My C70 built is almost finished. Only some fine tuning left to do sleeving etc. Here is my build:
> 
> ASUS P8Z77-V Deluxe
> INTEL i5-3570K
> KINGSTON 16GB 1600MHZ Grey
> OCZ Vertex 4 128GB
> 3x WESTERN DIGITAL 2TB GREEN
> Chieftec 750W
> CORSAIR H110


What is that GPU you have in there? It looks like a Gigabyte something...lol


----------



## bfc_xxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fanboy88*
> 
> What is that GPU you have in there? It looks like a Gigabyte something...lol


Aaaah yes. It's Gigabyte HD7870 OC edition


----------



## Fanboy88

Ah that's good to know. Build is looking good so far


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fanboy88*
> 
> Ah that's good to know. Build is looking good so far


I agree, looks nice


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfc_xxx*
> 
> Aaaah yes. It's Gigabyte HD7870 OC edition


Nice build so far, you should look into getting a back-plate for that. Maybe it's just me but I hate the open PCB's on GPU's.


----------



## thekamikazepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBizz*
> 
> What works best if i want to use the window with the fans? intake or exhaust? i have two sp120 up front and one in back, also a h100i on top... i have 3 extra sp120


I replaced one of my sp120s (one in exhaust with no rad) for a enermax tp silence i see 1-3 degrees less in case temps, I have my vent as intake since I have 3 exhaust in the rad on the top


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Nice build so far, you should look into getting a back-plate for that. Maybe it's just me but I hate the open PCB's on GPU's.


I normally do too, unless the PCB is clean and matte plastic, which is very rare. Most seem to have leftover flux on them and it looks bad. You can see an example of matte plastic PCB if you look at my rig picture. Notice how it doesn't reflect any light and looks very nice.


----------



## JBizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thekamikazepr*
> 
> I replaced one of my sp120s (one in exhaust with no rad) for a enermax tp silence i see 1-3 degrees less in case temps, I have my vent as intake since I have 3 exhaust in the rad on the top


Ill just have be to experiment around. I have those enermax fans too. That came out of my old case. I can say even on straight power they are they are amazing quite but aound doesn't bother be cuz i always have a box fan on in my room.


----------



## thekamikazepr

Well remember af fan> sp fan if theres no rad








. I really love how they look once i get an additional 120 fan ill re add it


----------



## JBizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thekamikazepr*
> 
> Well remember af fan> sp fan if theres no rad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I really love how they look once i get an additional 120 fan ill re add it


With that being said.. Should i replace the stock fans from the h100i with the sp's?

Here an update on the build



Still got to mount h100i n gpu... Ram too. Might call it a night tho

Update. Can't figure out how to run the video power cables. Sigh


----------



## thekamikazepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBizz*
> 
> With that being said.. Should i replace the stock fans from the h100i with the sp's?
> 
> Here an update on the build
> 
> 
> 
> Still got to mount h100i n gpu... Ram too. Might call it a night tho
> 
> Update. Can't figure out how to run the video power cables. Sigh


Yes


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBizz*
> 
> With that being said.. Should i replace the stock fans from the h100i with the sp's?
> 
> Here an update on the build
> 
> 
> 
> Still got to mount h100i n gpu... Ram too. Might call it a night tho
> 
> Update. Can't figure out how to run the video power cables. Sigh


Those fans are good fans on the H100i, the reasons for changing them would be color and noise. I used the SP120 PWM for both reasons. They don't have as high an RPM at the top end, 2300 vs 2700 but they don't make as much noise and the red rings match my theme.

By the way if you need the best cooling at the lowest noise the AP 15's from Sythe seem to still be the best from what I hear.


----------



## thekamikazepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Those fans are good fans on the H100i, the reasons for changing them would be color and noise. I used the SP120 PWM for both reasons. They don't have as high an RPM at the top end, 2300 vs 2700 but they don't make as much noise and the red rings match my theme.
> 
> By the way if you need the best cooling at the lowest noise the AP 15's from Sythe seem to still be the best from what I hear.


Well the thing is he already owns the 120's









i dont like the noise of the stock slightly louder and i find it less efficient (unless he has the sp-120 quiet)


----------



## Fanboy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thekamikazepr*
> 
> Well the thing is he already owns the 120's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont like the noise of the stock slightly louder and i find it less efficient (unless he has the sp-120 quiet)


@JBizz what do you want in terms of noise and performance?

The stock fans on the h100i are better performance wise than the SP-120 but you sacrifice noise because at higher rpm they'll be really loud. Personally in my rig I switched the stock fans out for the SP-120's because I like the color rings that matched my build.


----------



## thekamikazepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fanboy88*
> 
> @JBizz what do you want in terms of noise and performance?
> 
> The stock fans on the h100i are better performance wise than the SP-120 but you sacrifice noise because at higher rpm they'll be really loud. Personally in my rig I switched the stock fans out for the SP-120's because I like the color rings that matched my build.


Agree with him







I use my sp-120s in lowest voltage possible so my sistem is like 51C but no noise









I saw a video on youtube that showed several. and compared noise and Delta temp.

Corsair was the best butalso the loudes and by far. (the default) .

there where some i dont remember the brand that had LED's and where reasonably cheap like $8 a pop.

I also heard Cougar's fan are simillar in performance than the sp120's


----------



## JBizz

Yeah i have like 4 extra sp fans.
Noise doesn't bother me to much as i might have pointed out i use headphones and have a fan running. I think i have more white noise in my headset.. Lol thanks im leaving the fans for last. Cable management is taking longer then i thought it would


----------



## bfc_xxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Nice build so far, you should look into getting a back-plate for that. Maybe it's just me but I hate the open PCB's on GPU's.


I thought that there were no backplates for 7870 because they are not high end cards. Where I can find backplates? Your cards look awesome.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfc_xxx*
> 
> I thought that there were no backplates for 7870 because they are not high end cards. Where I can find backplates? Your cards look awesome.


Thanks,
try these.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=34824


----------



## CamVat

My Case


----------



## district11

all done, for this year anyway

Will probably put a second 780 in after christmas.










my first ever build


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *district11*
> 
> all done, for this year anyway
> 
> Will probably put a second 780 in after christmas.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first ever build


Looks very clean. Nice job


----------



## Bonka10

This thread is huge so I figure it might be easier to just ask than try searching through for the info I'm looking for.

I'm looking at putting an h100i in my c70 and would like to know what the best fan configuration would be. I was planning on getting Corsair fans but wasn't sure if I should get the performance or quiets for the 2 front intake and rear exhaust. It seems that the quiet statics would be good on the h100i? I don't want the thing to be real loud but I also want to make sure the pressure is correct since I read elsewhere that could be an issue. Appreciate any info or links to info.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonka10*
> 
> This thread is huge so I figure it might be easier to just ask than try searching through for the info I'm looking for.
> 
> I'm looking at putting an h100i in my c70 and would like to know what the best fan configuration would be. I was planning on getting Corsair fans but wasn't sure if I should get the performance or quiets for the 2 front intake and rear exhaust. It seems that the quiet statics would be good on the h100i? I don't want the thing to be real loud but I also want to make sure the pressure is correct since I read elsewhere that could be an issue. Appreciate any info or links to info.


I have mine in push out the top. I bought the SP 120 PWM performance fans. They are quieter than the stock ones but don't have as many RPM's (2300 vs 2700). I keep my FX 8350 nice and cool with it. The only issue I have had is like a lot of other folks the RED LED goes out on it. Be careful with the Y-Plugs for the fans. I messed around and snapped a wire of of one of them right where it plugs into the pump housing. I fortunately have enough fan headers on my board to cover the many fans I use. The LINK software can be buggy, sometimes the fans speeds show up and sometimes they don't but you can set it to what you want and unplug the USB connector after if you wish. Buy the way if you really need good cooling I would not use quiets for this, they just don't push enough air. The GT AP 15's are actually supposed to be better than the Corsairs so that is a good option too. Have fun and post pics when you are done please.


----------



## Gavush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *district11*
> 
> all done, for this year anyway
> 
> Will probably put a second 780 in after christmas.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first ever build


Looks real sharp!


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *district11*
> 
> all done, for this year anyway
> 
> Will probably put a second 780 in after christmas.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first ever build


Very clean, I like it!


----------



## maza90210

hey there! love that build, plannign on watercooling the C70, and that 'TUF inside' decal (I think it's called a decal?) is a bonus, where did you get it?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

I think you get them with all Asus Sabertooth boards. I've got one that came with my X79 Sabertooth


----------



## JBizz

My front panel is rattling. when i push a little on the CORSAIR logo it stops.. anyone know how to fix this? kind of feels loose around the grill.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBizz*
> 
> My front panel is rattling. when i push a little on the CORSAIR logo it stops.. anyone know how to fix this? kind of feels loose around the grill.


Remount it.


----------



## JBizz

It's not the whole front panel. Just the middle fan grill area. Is it me or is taking the front panel off so damn hard. I was able to get one side open but not off..


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Make sure the clips aren't getting caught or stuck. Should be fine if you use your fist and knock in the corners.


----------



## timdenby

When you drop a second one in, consider the extra heat. I just put a 140mm fan as an exhaust on the bottom window fan slot because when I am running BF4 on my two 770s the extra heat, if not exhausted, pushes my CPU temp on my Kraken X60 up about 6-7 degrees. This also now keeps my feet toasty warm during winter, the heat that comes off two cards is amazing.


----------



## JBizz

Wait. Do i have to have the doors open to remove the front panel... Hah just thought about this n im not home to try it.


----------



## kizwan

There are tabs on both sides (3 each). You'll need to open both side panel. Pull the tabs & push it forward one by one.


----------



## JBizz

It's the filter that was making noise. I had to remove it and put it back in away from the tabs. Hope this help.


----------



## randomdude4321

anyone know how much clearance between the window and the 212 evo heatsink id generally get with this case?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

I don't own that cooler but if its a typical cooler that supports a 120mm fan, you are looking between 5-10mm.


----------



## timdenby

Has anyone had any problems with fan ticking noises in the lower front 120mm fan position? It seems like no matter what Corsair AF 120 fan I use, it always develops a loud ticking noise while in that front position.


----------



## Gavush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomdude4321*
> 
> anyone know how much clearance between the window and the 212 evo heatsink id generally get with this case?


I ran a 212 evo no problem. I have a xigmatek dark knight II at the moment but I'm going to reinstall it because I like the theme w/ my video card(s) Probably 10mm to spare at least.


----------



## Anti Hero

Just ordered all my stuff from on ekwb. Will be here next week. Got a few colors for the cooling liquid. Going to mess around with it until I find something that I like. Can't wait to have the cards under water and oc the piss out of them.


----------



## JBizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timdenby*
> 
> Has anyone had any problems with fan ticking noises in the lower front 120mm fan position? It seems like no matter what Corsair AF 120 fan I use, it always develops a loud ticking noise while in that front position.


Are you talking about a slight rattle? Try n press on the Corsair logo. If it stops remove the front panel and take out the filter. You can also just move it up a little to lock it in a little more on ita tabs.


----------



## D4RK P4SS3NG3R




----------



## Slaughtahouse

Thats sick. I like the tubing and the colour scheme. I also like your posters


----------



## Gavush

I love having my C70 right next to my work area so I can peer into it whenever I like (like between maps on battlefield) Also, there is a lot of dust/dirt/stuff on the floor and I will not have it sucking the stuff in all the time.

This is my first fancy PC ever and nearly a year later, I'm still into it. I wanted to free up my desk space (especially w/ wider keyboard en route) and still have the machine over to my right so I might glance at my leisure. I had seen at least one custom pedestal on a mod thread (real fancy) but I couldn't find anything like what I wanted to make. I spent entirely too long plotting the thing out and figuring out what materials to purchase. Several hours later (okay, all afternoon) my idea came to shape. I had actually wanted the height to be 28" tall to place the lower edge of the window just above desktop level but I was going off some original sketches and overlooked the leg length. I can still trim them down though it'll look a bit odd with 1/2" legs below the lower bracing. The current height is 30" which is a standard desktop height. I plan to replace the desk I have with a 30-32" wide glass top desk which will be 29 or 30" tall vs the current 31" height.

I still have to fill in the screw/nail holes and paint it (semi-gloss black) I'm also on the fence as to if I want to cut out the top for air flow or not. I left a 1/4" gap between the sides and top top to allow for ventilation or illumination but I've discovered there are drawbacks to the hole in the top when combined with illumination. If I illuminate inside the cabinet w/ the hole in the top you'll be able to see the light (red, I was thinking) and the power strip and cables when you look into the bottom of the case. Not so cool. I was going to illuminate it with a fluorescent red party-light, which puts off some heat.. negating the benefit of better airflow. Also if I cut a hole in the top it'll pretty much be useless for anything else if I decide not to use it anymore. The front panel is hinged on the right with one of those magnetic push in to release things on the left.

My setup will probably wind up on an adjacent wall. as this area no longer suits it's width, though unfortunately the sun will glare on it some in the other location (though I seldom play while it's light out) and with 4 kids I lost my office/hobby room many years ago. I'll note that yes, the speakers don't match and it's a bit of a bother to me however they were $2.99 at goodwill and sound fantastic (Altec Lansing) Though I did think the sub from a nice 2.1 system would go great on the bottom of the pedestal.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Sounds crazy but I kinda lost track with what you are actually designing. Any drawings or illustrations?


----------



## Gavush

its the stand the computer is on.







nekked wood atm.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

OOOoOOoh, I thought you were talking about making a new pedestal. Not the stand in the picture lol. That's pretty niffty since your PC desk is so small. Nice work. Is there any way you can make a compartment or something in the back, so you can keep all your cables in there? Then just drill out a hole, put a grommet, and running w.e length of cable you need out. Just so you dont have all these cables dangling around.


----------



## Gavush

There is.. it's on the underside of the rear. The thought was to separate any hot exhaust air coming out the back of the case from any inlet into the cabinet in the event I decided I wanted to make the cut-out in the top surface for the bottom case & PSU fans. I'm going to remove the lower braces and wack the legs a couple of inches to get the height I wanted. I wanted the lower edge of the window just above desk level and have the very bottom of the case below the desk so the surfaces could overlap and I thought it might also reduce noise.


----------



## Swag

Hey guys,

My front panel only works sometimes.







Does anyone know a solution? The cable is definitely connected with no connection problems and they do work sometimes so that means they aren't broken.

My mobo is Asus Maximus V Gene and CPU is Intel 3770k.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> My front panel only works sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know a solution? The cable is definitely connected with no connection problems and they do work sometimes so that means they aren't broken.
> 
> My mobo is Asus Maximus V Gene and CPU is Intel 3770k.


I have heard of the issue before, Corsair will send a new one if you contact them. At least I have seen it happen before.


----------



## RomeoKilo

Mine is nearly finished!

http://s184.photobucket.com/user/sexyxr/media/DSC02342_zpsb0a70854.jpg.html
http://s184.photobucket.com/user/sexyxr/media/DSC02318_zps27aa79d4.jpg.html


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RomeoKilo*
> 
> Mine is nearly finished!
> 
> http://s184.photobucket.com/user/sexyxr/media/DSC02342_zpsb0a70854.jpg.html
> http://s184.photobucket.com/user/sexyxr/media/DSC02318_zps27aa79d4.jpg.html


amazing


----------



## Anti Hero

More pictures please.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> More pictures please.


----------



## RomeoKilo

http://s184.photobucket.com/user/sexyxr/media/DSC02356_zps90b6723c.jpg.html
http://s184.photobucket.com/user/sexyxr/media/DSC02352_zps4be55c89.jpg.html
http://s184.photobucket.com/user/sexyxr/media/DSC02351_zps35ef593b.jpg.html


----------



## Jagerking666

Love this thread!


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RomeoKilo*
> 
> Mine is nearly finished!
> 
> http://s184.photobucket.com/user/sexyxr/media/DSC02342_zpsb0a70854.jpg.html
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s184.photobucket.com/user/sexyxr/media/DSC02318_zps27aa79d4.jpg.html


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RomeoKilo*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s184.photobucket.com/user/sexyxr/media/DSC02356_zps90b6723c.jpg.html
> http://s184.photobucket.com/user/sexyxr/media/DSC02352_zps4be55c89.jpg.html
> 
> 
> http://s184.photobucket.com/user/sexyxr/media/DSC02351_zps35ef593b.jpg.html


Nice work!


----------



## Mr Bl0nde

Ok, so this is still a work in progress...


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RomeoKilo*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s184.photobucket.com/user/sexyxr/media/DSC02356_zps90b6723c.jpg.html
> http://s184.photobucket.com/user/sexyxr/media/DSC02352_zps4be55c89.jpg.html
> http://s184.photobucket.com/user/sexyxr/media/DSC02351_zps35ef593b.jpg.html


Freakin' BEAUTILFUL !!!!!! Great work.


----------



## Jagerking666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swhitt1*
> 
> My Current work in progress:
> 
> 
> 
> More to come....


I know this post is over a year old but I really love the look of the yellow rings on the fan at the front of the case. Does anyone know where I could get ahold of them?


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RomeoKilo*
> 
> Mine is nearly finished!
> 
> http://s184.photobucket.com/user/sexyxr/media/DSC02342_zpsb0a70854.jpg.html


Been following your log Romeo. Love how it turned out!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagerking666*
> 
> I know this post is over a year old but I really love the look of the yellow rings on the fan at the front of the case. Does anyone know where I could get ahold of them?


The fans come with interchangeable (red, white and blue) rings so I believe those were just painted yellow.


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagerking666*
> 
> I know this post is over a year old but I really love the look of the yellow rings on the fan at the front of the case. Does anyone know where I could get ahold of them?


Like Buehlar said they are painted. Use Krylon Fusion if you end up doing it, bonds and covers really well. I did my rings in yellow on my FT02 build and they turned out amazing.


----------



## Jagerking666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> Like Buehlar said they are painted. Use Krylon Fusion if you end up doing it, bonds and covers really well. I did my rings in yellow on my FT02 build and they turned out amazing.


thanks for the info!


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RomeoKilo*
> 
> http://s184.photobucket.com/user/sexyxr/media/DSC02356_zps90b6723c.jpg.html
> http://s184.photobucket.com/user/sexyxr/media/DSC02352_zps4be55c89.jpg.html
> http://s184.photobucket.com/user/sexyxr/media/DSC02351_zps35ef593b.jpg.html


Best looking case in this thread. Love it bro, great attention to detail.


----------



## Swag

Romeo, that build is sexy. I just saw your build log last night.









*To everyone*: A friendly reminder to put images in spoilers when quoting someone's post. It'll keep the thread clean and more friendly for those who aren't blessed with better internet.


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Romeo, that build is sexy. I just saw your build log last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *To everyone*: A friendly reminder to put images in spoilers when quoting someone's post. It'll keep the thread clean and more friendly for those who aren't blessed with better internet.


Nah, we want to see it again.


----------



## JBizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> My front panel only works sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know a solution? The cable is definitely connected with no connection problems and they do work sometimes so that means they aren't broken.
> 
> My mobo is Asus Maximus V Gene and CPU is Intel 3770k.


USB or buttons? I couldn't get the led light to work.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBizz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> My front panel only works sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know a solution? The cable is definitely connected with no connection problems and they do work sometimes so that means they aren't broken.
> 
> My mobo is Asus Maximus V Gene and CPU is Intel 3770k.
> 
> 
> 
> USB or buttons? I couldn't get the led light to work.
Click to expand...

Just the USBs.


----------



## padzki

Hi Guys,

I'm sharing my new simple Corsair build. I hope I'm welcome here



















SPECS:

SPECS:
Mobo: LGA1150 Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD3H
Processor: LGA1150 Intel Core i5-4670K 3.40-3.80GHz (Quad Core) Haswell
HDD Internal: WD Caviar Black 2TB 64MB Cache SATA 3
SSD Internal: Corsair Force LS 120GB(boot drive)
CPUCooler: Corsair H80i Liquid Cooler Extreme Performance *For CPU*
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 8gb 2x4gb ddr3 1600 CL9 (CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9)
Casing: Corsair Vengeance C70 Mid-Tower Gaming Case
PSU: Corsair RM Series, RM850 ATX, 80+ Gold Certified, Fully Modular
cooling fans: Corsair AF120 Performance Editionx2
cooling fans: Corsair SP120 High Performance Edition x6
LED Space Dimension Controller﻿: NZXT RGB LED controller
Fan Controller: Bitfenix Recon touchscreen 5-way fan controller
Video Card: Sapphire R9 280x Vapor-X 3GB 384bit OC

Please don't mind the initial cable management.. LOL.


----------



## Gavush

Nice group of bits you've assembled there.


----------



## mikemartinco

anyone wanna trade their c70 green for a pretty new 650D ?


----------



## thekamikazepr

K guys im designing my special case for a small friendly competition.

Im lacking the main component a small PSU, I posted i nthe PSU group but almost no help. Im looking for something small but powerfull

Option 1:
i read about 1u but I dont understand them perfectly yet since they have like 4 12V @ 16A each

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA24G15W9176
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817147131



option 2 itx for mobo/cpu 5.25 bay for GPUs:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817104186

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817101044

option 3 same Amps doubt that i have in option 1 :
http://www.ebay.com/itm/OPEN-BOX-FSP-MICRO-ATX-450-WATT-POWER-SUPPLY-/180967075236?pt=PCA_UPS&hash=item2a227a6da4

I need it to be atleast 600 watts prefered 850+

Edit:
How about this options:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817338105

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817104132
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256084

combining with the mini one


----------



## MrAceman

One thing I have seen that really gives character to a case is putting White LEDS behind the Mobo, I have seen it done in a C70 before and it looks amazing! They were placed in the gap between the mobo and the case, running around the perimeter of the mobo. The LEDS that were used were girly weak too, so you couldn't see the individual Led lights, it was a uniform shade of white. Good luck with it!


----------



## JBizz

Hah. After reading all these post n watching it. I found out i only got this case for the outside looks n air flow. Hah. I never liked looking at the inside of my case


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikemartinco*
> 
> anyone wanna trade their c70 green for a pretty new 650D ?


I prolly would have taken you up on this but I got a 750d recently. I am selling my c70 green with modded window if anyone interested though, see my
sig.


----------



## Anti Hero

Finally got the time to get started installing all of this! Realized when I was almost done that they shorted me some fittings. They overnighted them to me and they will be here today. Will post pics later today when I finish it up! Can't wait to see what everything will do under water


----------



## sdmf74

Sweet cant wait to see, You should fill out your rig sig though!


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Sweet cant wait to see, You should fill out your rig sig though!


Same here lol. I was going to a while back but decided to wait until it was done. Will do after its finished!


----------



## Devildog83

I think I notice a theme here.


----------



## Buehlar

Gotta alotta love for Newegg


----------



## Jagerking666

Can anyone tell me if a ASUS Gryphon z87 would fit in this case?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagerking666*
> 
> Can anyone tell me if a ASUS Gryphon z87 would fit in this case?


I now it fits but I am not sure if it has the standoffs in the right place. It says mATX/ATX but it even fits extended boards.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I think I notice a theme here.


I light all my boxes on fire...

Do I have problems? lol


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> I light all my boxes on fire...
> 
> Do I have problems? lol


Ha, maybe. I know I do.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Ha, maybe. I know I do.


I even have my own burning pit. It's almost more fun then enjoying the product that came inside the box.


----------



## Anti Hero

Water-cooling is up and running. They sent me the wrong bridge so i just used used tubing between cards. Will post pics when i get the correct bridge in. Cant post the until its just right lol


----------



## UnStableFPS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikemartinco*
> 
> anyone wanna trade their c70 green for a pretty new 650D ?


Are you for real? That would be kinda temping.


----------



## mikemartinco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnStableFPS*
> 
> Are you for real? That would be kinda temping.


yep. Gotta be green tho


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> I even have my own burning pit. It's almost more fun then enjoying the product that came inside the box.


That my friend would make you a Pyromaniac.


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnStableFPS*
> 
> Are you for real? That would be kinda temping.


I thought about it but my case has been cut and modded to fit all my water-cooling stuff (very cleanly I might add) but still cut up.


----------



## UnStableFPS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikemartinco*
> 
> yep. Gotta be green tho


I have a green one with clear window. Does a H110 fit up top on 650D?


----------



## demoralized

Yes the H110 fits the top mounts of the C70.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *demoralized*
> 
> Yes the H110 fits the top mounts of the C70.


...

Yes it fits up top the *650d*

http://www.corsair.com/us/hydro-series-h110-280mm-extreme-performance-liquid-cpu-cooler.html


----------



## demoralized

My bad, thought it was the C70 he was asking about.


----------



## mikemartinco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnStableFPS*
> 
> I have a green one with clear window. Does a H110 fit up top on 650D?


Ya an h100 fits with two fans and also has about an inch of space under the fans, it's a perfect fit basically


----------



## CannedBullets

So does anyone know how to take the dust cover off the front panel? Yeah the airflow is great but that also means its a dust magnet with seven fans. Yeah the rad on my H100i is choked with dust so I suppose the only reason it hasn't overheated is because of how cold my ambients are because of winter.


----------



## Jagerking666

You have to take the front panel off. Remove both side panels and there will be 3 tabs on each side of the front of the case, use them to pop the panel off and it should just slide out


----------



## ted86

Love this thread, finally doing an overhaul to my system and needed some input.

My setup is the following:
- Corsair C70
- Corsair AXi760 w/ sleeved cables
- Sabertooth 990
- FX8120
- Noctua NHD14
- 8GB Corsair low-pro Vengeance RAM
- 2GB GTX760
- 2x HDD, 1x SSD

My fan setup is the following:
- 2x OEM case fans as 120mm top exhaust
- 1x OEM case fan as 120mm rear exhaust
- 2x AF120 LED as front intake fans
- 1x random 120mm fan as lower intake

Should I put my HDD cage in the lower or upper position? And should I do push/pull on the cage?

Or should I put both HDD cages in and have a push/pull setup through them?

I also have two SP120 fans I used on my old CPU cooler; would those be acceptable as motherboard side HDD cage fans?

Any input on a recommended setup would be great, thanks guys!


----------



## Devildog83

As far as the HDD cages go it's your preference. I have them both in and some have none in. I have 2x sp 120 quiets pointing right at my GPU's, (well only one at the moment as my 270x Devil is in RMA) an AF 140 in the bottom a Corsair AF red LED on the back and an H100i with 2 PWM SP 120 performance. Most of this is what you want to do but most will suggest the air flow as front/bottom intake to Top/rear exhaust as it has yielded great air flow and cooling. Welcome and we love pics here. And yes those SP 120's are great on the HDD cages if you want to keep them in.


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagerking666*
> 
> You have to take the front panel off. Remove both side panels and there will be 3 tabs on each side of the front of the case, use them to pop the panel off and it should just slide out


Yeah I know how to take the front panel off, I mean how do you take the dust cover off the front panel after you pop the front panel off?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> Yeah I know how to take the front panel off, I mean how do you take the dust cover off the front panel after you pop the front panel off?


there's 4 small tabs holding the filter on, just push them with your finger and remove the filter.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Pull it from the top I believe. It seems like it's going to snap but it comes out. It's a bit awkward from what I remember but I took all my filters out the moment I got my case.

edit: Do what Jihawn said lol


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> there's 4 small tabs holding the filter on, just push them with your finger and remove the filter.


This


----------



## Fanboy88

So, RomeoKilo's c70 is up for MOTM

http://www.overclock.net/t/1443132/november-mod-of-the-month-voting-now-live

Let's get another c70 a MOTM win like joostflux!


----------



## Anti Hero

HERE IT IS GUYS!! My first build! All done aside from sleeving and the ek acetal sli bridge









Hope you enjoy.

Project "Mil Spec"

Specs:

Case - Corsair C70 (Green) w/ custom full acrylic side panel
Mobo - MSI Z77a-G45
Cpu - i3570K @ 4.8ghz
Ram - 16gb Corsair XMS3 ddr3
Gpu - Asus GeForce gtx 670x2
Psu - Corsair AX850
Storage - Corsair Force 128gb OS SSD,Samsung 840 256gb SSD, WD Caviar Black 2tb, Iomega 1tb external
Fan Controller - NZXT Sentry LX

Custom Liquid Cooling Loop:

Cpu - EK Supremacy Universal Cpu Cooling Block
Gpu - EK GeForce 670 GTX DCII VGA Liquid Cooling Block x2
Pump/Reservoir - EK DDC X-RES Top 100 w/ 3.25 DDC Pump
SLI Bridge - EK FC Bridge Dual Parallel CSQ
Radiators - EK Ultimate Performance CoolStream 240 XTX Series x2
Flow Meter - Koolance Adapter Display w/ Koolance INS-FM17N Coolant Flow Meter

Fans - Corsair SP 120 performance x6 on radiators
Corsair AF 120 performance x1 case exhaust

Lighting - Logisys 12" RGB adjustable led strips w/ remote x3

Peripherals:

Monitor - ASUS VN247
Keyboard - Razer Blackwidow Ultimate 2013
Mouse - Razer Deathadder
Mouse Pad - Mionix Propus 380
Headset - Astro A50

PICS












































Changing the LED colors.




























Video of me switching through a few of the different led controller modes.

Not sure how to embed here.


----------



## Anti Hero

The first 5 pics look a lot more blue than they actually are. It's a really bright white.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Look awesome man. I like how your runs all have the same shape (sort of). Like the c, curvy shape. I'm not sure it that was your intention but everything looks spot on.


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Look awesome man. I like how your runs all have the same shape (sort of). Like the c, curvy shape. I'm not sure it that was your intention but everything looks spot on.


Thanks bro. Yeah that was the plan, i took my time on the layout and drew on some paper a few different options on where to mount stuff so i could have short/uniform runs.The piece of tube that goes from card to card will be replaced with an ek sli block when it gets here. I ordered the wrong size. thats temporary for now but doesnt look too bad as is.


----------



## Anti Hero

I was worried about the pics turning out like crap shooting them through the acrylic side panel but they came out pretty good. You cant even tell is on the case but it is lol


----------



## Anti Hero

How do you put your rig in the sig area?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

It's somewhere in your profile settings. Upper right corner of the page.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> How do you put your rig in the sig area?


At the top right of the page you are on right now it says rigbuilder, click and go.


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> It's somewhere in your profile settings. Upper right corner of the page.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> At the top right of the page you are on right now it says rigbuilder, click and go.


Oh ok, thanks.


----------



## JBizz

Cant do it on mobile or tapatalk.


----------



## Anti Hero

I was just informed by a member who posts here and on another forum I'm on that the project Mil Spec name has been used here before :/

Going to have to think up a new name. Don't want to bite someone else's name.


----------



## Fanboy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> I was just informed by a member who posts here and on another forum I'm on that the project Mil Spec name has been used here before :/
> 
> Going to have to think up a new name. Don't want to bite someone else's name.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1270969/official-corsair-vengeance-c70-gaming-case-owner-club/440#post_18471945

It was B NEGATIVE who named the c70 project he did MilSpec


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fanboy88*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1270969/official-corsair-vengeance-c70-gaming-case-owner-club/440#post_18471945
> 
> It was B NEGATIVE who named the c70 project he did MilSpec


Oh ok. Yeah don't want to have the same name as another member. Anyone have any ideas for a new name?


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> HERE IT IS GUYS!! My first build! All done aside from sleeving and the ek acetal sli bridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoy.
> 
> Project "Mil Spec"
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Specs:
> 
> Case - Corsair C70 (Green) w/ custom full acrylic side panel
> Mobo - MSI Z77a-G45
> Cpu - i3570K @ 4.8ghz
> Ram - 16gb Corsair XMS3 ddr3
> Gpu - Asus GeForce gtx 670x2
> Psu - Corsair AX850
> Storage - Corsair Force 128gb OS SSD,Samsung 840 256gb SSD, WD Caviar Black 2tb, Iomega 1tb external
> Fan Controller - NZXT Sentry LX
> 
> Custom Liquid Cooling Loop:
> 
> Cpu - EK Supremacy Universal Cpu Cooling Block
> Gpu - EK GeForce 670 GTX DCII VGA Liquid Cooling Block x2
> Pump/Reservoir - EK DDC X-RES Top 100 w/ 3.25 DDC Pump
> SLI Bridge - EK FC Bridge Dual Parallel CSQ
> Radiators - EK Ultimate Performance CoolStream 240 XTX Series x2
> Flow Meter - Koolance Adapter Display w/ Koolance INS-FM17N Coolant Flow Meter
> 
> Fans - Corsair SP 120 performance x6 on radiators
> Corsair AF 120 performance x1 case exhaust
> 
> Lighting - Logisys 12" RGB adjustable led strips w/ remote x3
> 
> Peripherals:
> 
> Monitor - ASUS VN247
> Keyboard - Razer Blackwidow Ultimate 2013
> Mouse - Razer Deathadder
> Mouse Pad - Mionix Propus 380
> Headset - Astro A50
> 
> PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Changing the LED colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video of me switching through a few of the different led controller modes.
> 
> Not sure how to embed here.


Nice!









Questions though. Is it intentional that the top fans are blowing hot air inside the case? Creating positive pressure to prevent dust build up?


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Questions though. Is it intentional that the top fans are blowing hot air inside the case? Creating positive pressure to prevent dust build up?


Thanks bro! Yep all fans besides the single exhaust on the rear blow in. Cool air from the outside through the rads is better than warm from air from the inside when everything is under water seeing as the rads are doing all the cooling. Under full load ive never had anything in there get over the mid 40s. It runs beautifully this way. I tried both and the stats proved to be better pushing in. I had it the other way around when i had a h100 in it because the cards were still air cooled. The decrease in dust is definitely a plus though


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> Thanks bro! Yep all fans besides the single exhaust on the rear blow in. Cool air from the outside through the rads is better than warm from air from the inside when everything is under water seeing as the rads are doing all the cooling. Under full load ive never had anything in there get over the mid 40s. It runs beautifully this way. I tried both and the stats proved to be better pushing in. I had it the other way around when i had a h100 in it because the cards were still air cooled. The decrease in dust is definitely a plus though


I see. I wish I could do that do. I have radiators on every side of the case, at least one of them will be getting the hot air.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fanboy88*
> 
> So, RomeoKilo's c70 is up for MOTM
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1443132/november-mod-of-the-month-voting-now-live
> 
> Let's get another c70 a MOTM win like joostflux!


RomeoKilo got my vote.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> HERE IT IS GUYS!! My first build! All done aside from sleeving and the ek acetal sli bridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoy.
> 
> Project "Mil Spec"
> 
> Specs:
> 
> Case - Corsair C70 (Green) w/ custom full acrylic side panel
> Mobo - MSI Z77a-G45
> Cpu - i3570K @ 4.8ghz
> Ram - 16gb Corsair XMS3 ddr3
> Gpu - Asus GeForce gtx 670x2
> Psu - Corsair AX850
> Storage - Corsair Force 128gb OS SSD,Samsung 840 256gb SSD, WD Caviar Black 2tb, Iomega 1tb external
> Fan Controller - NZXT Sentry LX
> 
> Custom Liquid Cooling Loop:
> 
> Cpu - EK Supremacy Universal Cpu Cooling Block
> Gpu - EK GeForce 670 GTX DCII VGA Liquid Cooling Block x2
> Pump/Reservoir - EK DDC X-RES Top 100 w/ 3.25 DDC Pump
> SLI Bridge - EK FC Bridge Dual Parallel CSQ
> Radiators - EK Ultimate Performance CoolStream 240 XTX Series x2
> Flow Meter - Koolance Adapter Display w/ Koolance INS-FM17N Coolant Flow Meter
> 
> Fans - Corsair SP 120 performance x6 on radiators
> Corsair AF 120 performance x1 case exhaust
> 
> Lighting - Logisys 12" RGB adjustable led strips w/ remote x3
> 
> Peripherals:
> 
> Monitor - ASUS VN247
> Keyboard - Razer Blackwidow Ultimate 2013
> Mouse - Razer Deathadder
> Mouse Pad - Mionix Propus 380
> Headset - Astro A50
> 
> PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Changing the LED colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video of me switching through a few of the different led controller modes.
> 
> Not sure how to embed here.


That is very nice work!









BTW, to make your rig appear in the signature, you need to go to your profile & click "Edit Signature". In the "Edit Signature" window, at the bottom you'll see "Show off stuff in your signature" drop-down menu. Select your rig.


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> RomeoKilo got my vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is very nice work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, to make your rig appear in the signature, you need to go to your profile & click "Edit Signature". In the "Edit Signature" window, at the bottom you'll see "Show off stuff in your signature" drop-down menu. Select your rig.


Thanks man! I never thought it would go as far as it did lol.

I too will be voting for kizwan, his rig is awesome!


----------



## thekamikazepr

Got my vote I wouldnt be able to tell this was our case unless he specified it =)

BTW how to i twist/ make those sexy curbs in my tubing ?


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thekamikazepr*
> 
> Got my vote I wouldnt be able to tell this was our case unless he specified it =)
> 
> BTW how to i twist/ make those sexy curbs in my tubing ?


Its acrylic, you have to heat it to bend it.


----------



## thekamikazepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> Its acrylic, you have to heat it to bend it.


. Thnx. Any advantage or disadvantage vs regular other than looks?


----------



## gdubc

No leeching plastic issues with the hard acrylic is the main benefit I would think.


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thekamikazepr*
> 
> . Thnx. Any advantage or disadvantage vs regular other than looks?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> No leeching plastic issues with the hard acrylic is the main benefit I would think.


This. But it's hard to work with. I have some for my build but used the other stuff for now until I find the time to work the acrylic.


----------



## joostflux

He's got my vote too. Best of luck


----------



## thekamikazepr

Whats leeching? Deterioration of material?


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thekamikazepr*
> 
> Whats leeching? Deterioration of material?


Yeah, the liquid will slowly "eat" stuff off of the tubing and distribute it into your system. Its takes a lot longer if you add a biocide or get a premixed liquid with it added already like i did. You just have to clean and flush your system annually or bi annually to get it out. I plan to do it every 8 months or so.


----------



## thekamikazepr

S
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> Yeah, the liquid will slowly "eat" stuff off of the tubing and distribute it into your system. Its takes a lot longer if you add a biocide or get a premixed liquid with it added already like i did. You just have to clean and flush your system annually or bi annually to get it out. I plan to do it every 8 months or so.


so is that the reason my water turned white after first regill when installing the newblock?


----------



## ripudio

Hey, first time posting. I'm a (relatively) new C70 owner and I had a question for all of you with more experience. I have an AX240 up top and wanted to add one in front so I can water cool my 4770k and R9 280X (probably going to add another to crossfire when prices come down). I know its super tight in the front for fitting a radiator, and I plan to use a Blu Ray optical and cram an SSD + 3.5 HDD in the optical bays with this: adapter, so I'll need 2 bays. Has anyone tried shortening the optical bay cage? Basically drill out the rivets, cut off the top bay, re-drill and rivet/screw it back into place?

TL;DR: Has anyone tried shortening the optical bay cage? Basically drill out the rivets, cut off the top bay, re-drill and rivet/screw it back into place?


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripudio*
> 
> Hey, first time posting. I'm a (relatively) new C70 owner and I had a question for all of you with more experience. I have an AX240 up top and wanted to add one in front so I can water cool my 4770k and R9 280X (probably going to add another to crossfire when prices come down). I know its super tight in the front for fitting a radiator, and I plan to use a Blu Ray optical and cram an SSD + 3.5 HDD in the optical bays with this: adapter, so I'll need 2 bays. Has anyone tried shortening the optical bay cage? Basically drill out the rivets, cut off the top bay, re-drill and rivet/screw it back into place?
> 
> TL;DR: Has anyone tried shortening the optical bay cage? Basically drill out the rivets, cut off the top bay, re-drill and rivet/screw it back into place?


What i did to fit my rad in the front was cut the bottom piece of the 5.25 bay out with a dremel and then cleaned it up.It should give you enough room to slide it in there and also allow for your tubing to have room. I didnt have to shorten it at all, just cutting the bottom out was enough. You can somewhat see what im talking about here. I havent done that well of a cleanup yet because the whole case will be on its way to the powder coater soon.


----------



## ripudio

I see what you mean, that's perfect! I was thinking that bottom piece that connects the two sides would give it some stability/rigidity, but since there will be a drive in there anyways, it probably doesn't make any difference!


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripudio*
> 
> I see what you mean, that's perfect! I was thinking that bottom piece that connects the two sides would give it some stability/rigidity, but since there will be a drive in there anyways, it probably doesn't make any difference!


It does give it rigidity and if you do that youll have to screw what ever you put in the bays from here on out. Most everything that goes into the 5.25 bays have mounting holes for screws in the side. But you're correct once something is in there it will stiffen it right up









Also, not sure if you know how to quote on a forum or not but if you hit quote in this reply box that im typing in it will allow you to quote this exact post. Just start typing after [/QUOTE] and it will show up how this one did. You'll generally get a faster response from people this way


----------



## mikemartinco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> EX360 in the roof...


beautiful build, only thing i would change is try to get someone to part with their ROG sli bridge, or vinyl wrap it in carbon fiber, sticks out to much


----------



## kizwan

Upgrade bug. Next, under water bug.









Please excuse my poor cable management. It's just temporary until I get waterblocks for these bad girls.









2 x Sapphire R9 290
Seasonic X-1050 PSU


----------



## Fanboy88

kizwan, are you going acrylic tubing?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fanboy88*
> 
> kizwan, are you going acrylic tubing?


I don't think so. I prefer copper tube than acrylic. I'll stick with soft tubing though.


----------



## ted86

Finally got around to rebuilding my rig. Couldn't resist the Black Friday deals!

Before


After


----------



## Gavush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ted86*
> 
> Finally got around to rebuilding my rig. Couldn't resist the Black Friday deals!
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks good! It's unfortunate how much of the mobo the cooler covers though... at least, coming from someone who likes to look at mobos.


----------



## Asus11

first time custom watercooling, happy with the outcome..& super happy about the temps/noise.. got to be the best mod ive done!!









http://s968.photobucket.com/user/iiuhiohiuhiuiu/media/c77_zps7b91eb08.png.html


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> first time custom watercooling, happy with the outcome..& super happy about the temps/noise.. got to be the best mod ive done!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s968.photobucket.com/user/iiuhiohiuhiuiu/media/c77_zps7b91eb08.png.html


Awesome job. Just finished my first custom loop as well. What mobo is that? It looks short.


----------



## Asus11

thanks







also its an Asus Maximus VI Gene, it is short! lol


----------



## Anti Hero

Oh, ok lol


----------



## Anti Hero

Well guys...

Looks like I'll be leaving this crew for a while. Buying a 900D today when Fry's opens. The C70 just doesn't have the room that i need for what i want to do









But I will be back. Doing a whole new build for my wife in the C70 after I have it powder coated.


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> Well guys...
> 
> Looks like I'll be leaving this crew for a while. Buying a 900D today when Fry's opens. The C70 just doesn't have the room that i need for what i want to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I will be back. Doing a whole new build for my wife in the C70 after I have it powder coated.


^Definitely understand where you are coming from there. I love my C70 to death but I'm pretty sure my next main rig build will be in a CaseLabs case, you just can't beat all that rad space mmmmm. Of course I will keep the C70 though, easily one of my favorite cases









I will be looking forward to the new build(s).


----------



## Asus11

c70 has to be my favorite all round case, plus it looks badass, handles on top easy for carrying and them army buttons at the front


----------



## thekamikazepr

Im thinking of going acrylic soon, any suggestion where to get the materials ? or should i stay with the regular Watercooling vendors (frozen/xoxide/perfpcs). Do i use teh same size fittings as soft tubing (makes no sense to me)

I found a post in bending :
http://www.overclock.net/t/1388300/acrylic-pipebending-101


----------



## JAM3S121

So after a long time debating between a 350d, 750d and this case I've decided to get this case, mainly because the pedestal/drawer unit i keep my pc on is not wide or long enough to hold the other two without the feet falling off,, since this cases feet aren't at the complete end of either side it will work fine.

What are watercooling options with no hdd bays? 240mm top and front? assume its probably only 40mm rads on top?


----------



## Joeking78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> So after a long time debating between a 350d, 750d and this case I've decided to get this case, mainly because the pedestal/drawer unit i keep my pc on is not wide or long enough to hold the other two without the feet falling off,, since this cases feet aren't at the complete end of either side it will work fine.
> 
> What are watercooling options with no hdd bays? 240mm top and front? assume its probably only 40mm rads on top?


You can fit a 240 up top and if you remove the HDD & CD bays completely you can fit a 360 in the front with some minor modding.

You can also fit a 240 at the bottom too.


----------



## Devildog83

Welcome


----------



## thekamikazepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> So after a long time debating between a 350d, 750d and this case I've decided to get this case, mainly because the pedestal/drawer unit i keep my pc on is not wide or long enough to hold the other two without the feet falling off,, since this cases feet aren't at the complete end of either side it will work fine.
> 
> What are watercooling options with no hdd bays? 240mm top and front? assume its probably only 40mm rads on top?


360 top with no mods i understand 240 front just removing hdd cages (no mods) or 240 bottom .


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> So after a long time debating between a 350d, 750d and this case I've decided to get this case, mainly because the pedestal/drawer unit i keep my pc on is not wide or long enough to hold the other two without the feet falling off,, since this cases feet aren't at the complete end of either side it will work fine.
> 
> What are watercooling options with no hdd bays? 240mm top and front? assume its probably only 40mm rads on top?


35mm max on top. You can fit thicker rad but you'll need to shift the rad toward the side panel & this may involve cutting the 5.25" bay if the rad is 360mm. You can fit 240mm rad at the bottom but this depends on the PSU. If the PSU is 160mm length & non-modular then you can fit 240mm rad at the bottom. If modular then you may need to shift the rad toward the front & just using any holes that aligned with the screw threads to mount the rad. If PSU is longer than 160mm & modular, the best way to mount 240mm rad is on the front & this will require removing both HDD cages. C70 doesn't support 240mm rad at the front but you can use one of the 120mm fan mount to mount the rad. The XSPC EX240 can fit on the front without any modding, if the ports are at the bottom (you can use top 120mm fan mount to mount the rad).


----------



## KaffieneKing

Okay so just finished reading all the thread! Took about a month but well worth it! Bought a C70 earlier this year (September) and have been slowly improving it since then.

My specs:
i5 3570k @ 4.0 - managed to clock to 4.4 but waiting till I can get a better cooler till I OC any more
8GB RAM 2x 4GB Corsair Vengeance RAM @ 1600mhz Getting 2 more modules for Xmas
120GB M500 Crucial SSD for my OS, programs and frequently used games
1TB HDD Western Digital green
CX600M power supply
Asus PCE-N53 300Mbps Network Card works at both 2.4 and 5GHz
ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Mobo

Since September havent really bought anything due to using almost all my money from my part time job to pay for food ect while studying! However its now the holidays!! Hoping to buy a H110 cooler to get a better clock and will be buying 3 AF 140mm PWM fans, 2 for the front of the case which I will make holes to fix to the front for a better and quieter intake, not that the stock fans are very load! and another for a floor intake and in January when my student loan is paid I will be buying a new shiny graphics card, most likely either a GTX 770 or a R9 280x Toxic. I also would like to put in a new window but that for me is not a priority.

Made a few mods/alterations to the case, taken the top HDD cage out, put in a stealth drive and generally made the case look neat and tidy! Will post some pics when I feel its worth doing so!

EDIT: I also need some form of fan controller...


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Welcome to the club and OCN!

You actually read through all of it? I'm impressed.


----------



## Buehlar

Wow...that's quite a read indeed!
Try reading the whole "watercooling pic" thread lol YIKES
@KaffeneKing, welcome!
I'm using a Bitfenix Recon fan controller and pretty happy with it. NZXT makes a similar controller called the Sentry. Both have five 10 watt channels and I'm running 2 fans per channel without a problem.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Thanks! lol I was thinking of getting the sentry, do they use pwm or voltage control? I also read that I could just simply use a pwm splitter thingy(?) which plugs into a molex connector and transfers the pwm signal to the fans, which would be preferable as I dont want a nasty bay upfront however I'm not sure if this would work or how to do it? Would it be a simple buy the cable and go or be a bit more involved?

Also sorta Off Topic but just want to say that both your builds are awesome!


----------



## Buehlar

Thanks!








The Recon is voltage controlled but has 4-pin connectors for use with pwm fans. I'm not for certain about the Sentry.
The pwm splitters sound promising but I've read mixed results with their performance, however I've never used them.


----------



## JAM3S121

Well I have a lot of plans for my upcoming build with a c70 black

Parts List
i7 4770k with H100 (I am going to upgrade to custom watercooling when I get my tax return/birthday money around Feb)
Gigabyte Z87 G1 Sniper
Corsair Vengeance Pro 2 x 4GB 2133 MHZ ( I might just get 1800ish mhz 16gb kit.. not sure yet)
GTX 780 ( Gonna step up my gtx 770 ACX 2gb to gtx 780.. need more frames for new monitor)
Plextor 128gb SSD, 1TB WD Blue
Seasonic X Gold 750

titanium hd sound card (already own)

I already own the 770 that will be stepped up, the h100, the ssd and power supply.

I plan to custom sleeve the power supply in all green/black/grey/white theme, as well as cover the ram heatsinks and seasonic PSU sticker with some color vinyl, most likely a graphite to match my theme of the build. Planning on adding one of those logisys frontal 160 degree light bars that are intervertless for light, should look good with the green LED trail from motherboard... other than that I have some more ideas in my mind.. expect a build log soon.


----------



## Gethox

It took me so long and yes i know it has a few mistakes here and there. 1st my Power supply had to go that way since my rad was blocking my cables. 2nd the tubing is wrong since im going from by vga to the cpu (Since i dont have 45 degree fittings ill fix that later on i promite







) Anyways here it is guys. ITs my first attempt to Watercooling


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gethox*
> 
> It took me so long and yes i know it has a few mistakes here and there. 1st my Power supply had to go that way since my rad was blocking my cables. 2nd the tubing is wrong since im going from by vga to the cpu (Since i dont have 45 degree fittings ill fix that later on i promite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Anyways here it is guys. ITs my first attempt to Watercooling


what white led fan is that in the back?


----------



## KaffieneKing

Finally found something that is okay to take pictures!

First the internals, not much going on here... Lots of mess at the bottom due to extra cables being kept in there so I can put in anything that I need to without having to drive back to uni house!










I feel this is pretty good cable management!


Boring front picture!










The stealth drive!










Also decided to buy this as my mock up fan controller whereby *hopefully* I can control all the fans (only 3 stock ones atm) via the mobo! and when I get some of those lovely corsair AF fans they will be fully automatic based on the cpu temps so nice and quiet!


----------



## Gethox

NZXT Ones


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> Well I have a lot of plans for my upcoming build with a c70 black


Can't wait for this one. Do keep me posted!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gethox*
> 
> ITs my first attempt to Watercooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Good job!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Finally found something that is okay to take pictures!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> First the internals, not much going on here... Lots of mess at the bottom due to extra cables being kept in there so I can put in anything that I need to without having to drive back to uni house!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel this is pretty good cable management!
> 
> 
> Boring front picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stealth drive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also decided to buy this as my mock up fan controller whereby *hopefully* I can control all the fans (only 3 stock ones atm) via the mobo! and when I get some of those lovely corsair AF fans they will be fully automatic based on the cpu temps so nice and quiet!


That should work. Let us know how it turns out once you get the AF pwm fans hooked up to it.


----------



## Gavush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Recon is voltage controlled but has 4-pin connectors for use with pwm fans. I'm not for certain about the Sentry.
> The pwm splitters sound promising but I've read mixed results with their performance, however I've never used them.


I have 3 120mm pwm fans and 2 140mm pwm fans on my case along with the 120mm cpu pwm fan. I have the front two, rear exhaust and cpu fans running off the cpu pwm and the top and bottom fans on the regular chassis fan headers (which aren't pwm... even tho they're labeled as such. long story) Anyway, the pwm splitters work great for me. My biggest thing is wanting to use the asus fan Xpert to automatically control the fan speed without using a controller / temp sensors though I might eventually go that route to give me a little more control vs what you can do with the map on fan Xpert.


----------



## thekamikazepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Finally found something that is okay to take pictures!
> 
> First the internals, not much going on here... Lots of mess at the bottom due to extra cables being kept in there so I can put in anything that I need to without having to drive back to uni house!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel this is pretty good cable management!
> 
> 
> Boring front picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stealth drive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also decided to buy this as my mock up fan controller whereby *hopefully* I can control all the fans (only 3 stock ones atm) via the mobo! and when I get some of those lovely corsair AF fans they will be fully automatic based on the cpu temps so nice and quiet!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gethox*
> 
> NZXT Ones


DONT use NZXT MESH they have a lot of issues with SP120 and AF 120's just search the forum.

If your not doing water cooling then your good.


----------



## thekamikazepr

Hey guys I bought a used 120mm rad here the other day..... where should i place it

My current set up is:

pump>gpu>cpu>360mm>res>pump

New set up will include an additional GPU and the aditional 120mm rad

Locations would be in the back as either intake or exhaust.
bottom as intake

Also what should my loop be like

Back (aqnd in or out)
pump>gpu>gpu>cpu>120>360mm>res>pump
pump>gpu>gpu>120>cpu>360mm>res>pump

pump>gpu>gpu>cpu>360mm>120>res>pump
pump>gpu>gpu>cpu>360mm>res>pump >1120


----------



## Fanboy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thekamikazepr*
> 
> Hey guys I bought a used 120mm rad here the other day..... where should i place it
> 
> My current set up is:
> 
> pump>gpu>cpu>360mm>res>pump
> 
> New set up will include an additional GPU and the aditional 120mm rad
> 
> Locations would be in the back as either intake or exhaust.
> bottom as intake
> 
> Also what should my loop be like
> 
> Back (aqnd in or out)
> pump>gpu>gpu>cpu>120>360mm>res>pump
> pump>gpu>gpu>120>cpu>360mm>res>pump
> 
> pump>gpu>gpu>cpu>360mm>120>res>pump
> pump>gpu>gpu>cpu>360mm>res>pump >1120


Do you have a picture of your current loop set-up?


----------



## Gethox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thekamikazepr*
> 
> DONT use NZXT MESH they have a lot of issues with SP120 and AF 120's just search the forum.
> 
> If your not doing water cooling then your good.


Holy **** thanks. My SP 120 lucky me i installed them on the Board instead of the NZXT Sentry


----------



## thekamikazepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fanboy88*
> 
> Do you have a picture of your current loop set-up?


----------



## thekamikazepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gethox*
> 
> Holy **** thanks. My SP 120 lucky me i installed them on the Board instead of the NZXT Sentry


Theres a way around it by using 3pin splitters but for example i can only have them from low to lowmid then full power So lets say 10-25% or 100%. Everything else is a sriching sound.

Also if i connect fans or anything in channel 5. Is the same issue.

If i connect my pump to it something similar happends o can have pump either 0-15%. Or 90-95% it does not go 100%


----------



## Fanboy88

Based on your layout I think you should go:

pump>gpu>gpu>120>360>cpu>pump


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fanboy88*
> 
> Based on your layout I think you should go:
> 
> pump>gpu>gpu>120>360>cpu>pump


Whilst I have almost no knowledge of water cooling... I am rather good at science and it shouldnt matter what order you have the components in the loop. This is because the water will always remain cooler than the compontents as they have been cooled in the rad... okay terrible explanation does anyone get what I'm talking about and maybe can explain it a little batter?


----------



## Fanboy88

So the reason why I picked that particular order was because it makes more sense in keeping the amount of tubing used to a minimum. The way he has it right now the top 360 rad is going all the way to the pump and in between the two tubes in the cpu block. I was just giving him a suggestion for a cleaner looking loop.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fanboy88*
> 
> So the reason why I picked that particular order was because it makes more sense in keeping the amount of tubing used to a minimum. The way he has it right now the top 360 rad is going all the way to the pump and in between the two tubes in the cpu block. I was just giving him a suggestion for a cleaner looking loop.


In that case thats an awesome reason and I'll shut up


----------



## Fanboy88

It's all good. I agree that loop order doesn't make a difference in cooling performance as long as you aren't running your pump dry.


----------



## thekamikazepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Whilst I have almost no knowledge of water cooling... I am rather good at science and it shouldnt matter what order you have the components in the loop. This is because the water will always remain cooler than the compontents as they have been cooled in the rad... okay terrible explanation does anyone get what I'm talking about and maybe can explain it a little batter?


KK i tought it would benefit the CPU temps if I did gpu>120>cpu>360

Now ill be honest im thinking of going behind the case with the 360 to reserv not sure yet since it adds like 4-6 extra inches of tubing


----------



## thekamikazepr

Ill be hoset with you, I was also very impressed with the 780 and 780 ti I tested yesterday... Highly considering trading my 2-290s for 2-780s


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thekamikazepr*
> 
> Ill be hoset with you, I was also very impressed with the 780 and 780 ti I tested yesterday... Highly considering trading my 2-290s for 2-780s


I don't understand the 780's, maybe the 780ti but when you can flash the 290's to 290x's why would go to 780's? It would be a step down. Also with Truesound on the 290's it takes that burden away from the CPU and helps with its performance. I know Mantle is a bit into the future but there is that too. If it were me I would wait on that choice for just a bit. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I don't understand the 780's, maybe the 780ti but when you can flash the 290's to 290x's why would go to 780's? It would be a step down. Also with Truesound on the 290's it takes that burden away from the CPU and helps with its performance. I know Mantle is a bit into the future but there is that too. If it were me I would wait on that choice for just a bit. Just my opinion though.


Like wise, besides the crappy stock cooler, the 290 is superior due to the value. Unless it's a even trade, I wouldn't do it.

*Even meaning, doesn't cost you anything


----------



## thekamikazepr

Yes it would be even . Im still unclear tho


----------



## Jagerking666

I'm planning on painting a few things to match the color of the case like my NZXT HUE, monitor, dvd drive. I was just wondering what the best process for this type of work is? Will i need to use primer? and does anyone know what paint matches best with the c70?(i've been looking at krylon fusion) I don't want to use automotive paint because i want to keep the cost to a minimum.


----------



## Gavush

I used krylon fusion on my optical drive after having cleaned it off with alcohol and it didn't stick well at all. I should had sanded it with some fine grit but was impatient. It was also like 30 out in the garage when I did it in January...


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagerking666*
> 
> I'm planning on painting a few things to match the color of the case like my NZXT HUE, monitor, dvd drive. I was just wondering what the best process for this type of work is? Will i need to use primer? and does anyone know what paint matches best with the c70?(i've been looking at krylon fusion) I don't want to use automotive paint because i want to keep the cost to a minimum.


clean the parts and warm them and the can of paint with a heat gun on low setting and the Krylon Fusion works great. if you don't have a heat gun a blow dryer will work.
you must always remember with painting that proper preparation is the key to a good paint job, just take your time.


----------



## CannedBullets

Best use for the C70's side panel latch.


----------



## Jagerking666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> clean the parts and warm them and the can of paint with a heat gun on low setting and the Krylon Fusion works great. if you don't have a heat gun a blow dryer will work.
> you must always remember with painting that proper preparation is the key to a good paint job, just take your time.


would a hair dryer work?

nevermind,, i need to learn to read whole posts

any need for primer?


----------



## thekamikazepr

Decided to keep the 290's thank you for enlightening me









ended up loosing $7 and my turn waiting for my Waterblock (since i cancelled my frozen order at 7% with freeshipping and had to replace at 5.1% and pay $9 shipping (but i replace a thermal pad (4.99 to a 90* angle rotary 6.99) lol


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagerking666*
> 
> would a hair dryer work?
> 
> nevermind,, i need to learn to read whole posts
> 
> any need for primer?


No


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> 
> 
> Best use for the C70's side panel latch.


Indeed. I thought I'm the only one


----------



## JAM3S121

how you hanging those? just unlatch?


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> how you hanging those? just unlatch?


Yep


----------



## DarthBaggins

Merry Christmas to me. .


----------



## Gavush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Merry Christmas to me. .
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's almost the same thing I got for Christmas last year! Difference is I got an M5A97 R2.0

In other news... finished my stand.


----------



## DarthBaggins

The Mobo was on Open Box Special as well, now just to actually send in the rebates, lol.


----------



## Devildog83

Gavush,

I like the stand, nice work.

Has anyone in here ever used a lazy susan for there PC, I built one for mine so I can rotate it when I need to, kinda' cool. Fortunately because my Mancave has a loft the ladder makes for a nice place to stick my headphone hanger.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## sdmf74

I still have my c70 green with side window mod for sale if anyone stops by looking for one?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Well it's up and running, now to get the pump and 280mm rad to finish the watercooling loop setup (have it running on my original air cooled setup, minus some fans for now.


and for comparison of what I was using before:


Oh a gratuitous headset hanger shot, lol.


----------



## Drahadis

Forgot to join this thread. I have my C70. I love every inch of it accept one big thing. Corsair thought it was a good idea to force its customers to use 120x25's in the front where the dust filter is.... seriously!? Also the fans that came with it are total crap. Otherwise I love the case. Its just a shame about the front fans. I don't know how I'm going to find fans that can suck air through that dust filter if I'm limited to 25mm, without them being noisy. I originally wanted to remove the top drive cage to give a 38 freedom to breathe right against the video card and mobo... but that ain't happening now. I thought about maybe spacing back a 38 on the other side of the fan mount but the drive cage is too high.





















Has anyone had any luck finding a good fan for this? Any fan at all?

At least there's room for 38's on the side, back, and top..







I've never had to use 140's before, and I'm not seeing any 38's accept for that expensive one by Silverstone, with 120 spaced holes which wouldn't fit anyway. Where can I get some?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drahadis*
> 
> Forgot to join this thread. I have my C70. I love every inch of it accept one big thing. Corsair thought it was a good idea to force its customers to use 120x25's in the front where the dust filter is.... seriously!? Also the fans that came with it are total crap. Otherwise I love the case. Its just a shame about the front fans. I don't know how I'm going to find fans that can suck air through that dust filter if I'm limited to 25mm, without them being noisy. I originally wanted to remove the top drive cage to give a 38 freedom to breathe right against the video card and mobo... but that ain't happening now. I thought about maybe spacing back a 38 on the other side of the fan mount but the drive cage is too high.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone had any luck finding a good fan for this? Any fan at all?
> 
> At least there's room for 38's on the side, back, and top..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had to use 140's before, and I'm not seeing any 38's accept for that expensive one by Silverstone, with 120 spaced holes which wouldn't fit anyway. Where can I get some?


Just get some SP 120 performance or GT AP-15's for the front. They work. I have had the stock fans in the front of my case stays very cool.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I did mount my af140's to the top for now and will probably change the fronts out with BGears Blasters


----------



## JAM3S121

Is anyone using any good static pressure fans aside from corsair fans? I like them but I don't really want to go with that theme, are gelid wing 12's worth it?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> Is anyone using any good static pressure fans aside from corsair fans? I like them but I don't really want to go with that theme, are gelid wing 12's worth it?


Gentle Typhoon AP-15's are probably the best.


----------



## JAM3S121

Yeah but I am currently waiting for some cash... I am on work leave and getting a big insurance check in the next week they might be totally out of stock soon i heard?


----------



## thekamikazepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> Yeah but I am currently waiting for some cash... I am on work leave and getting a big insurance check in the next week they might be totally out of stock soon i heard?


Many use sp120's
I saw that cougars sp are near in performance to sp120's
Other use yateloons i think


----------



## DarthBaggins

SP120's are highly over-rated, Gentle Typhoons are where it's at, also love my BGears B-Blaster 120's, inexpensive but they move alot of air at 103cfm (3.0 mmH2O)


----------



## thekamikazepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> SP120's are highly over-rated, Gentle Typhoons are where it's at, also love my BGears B-Blaster 120's, inexpensive but they move alot of air at 103cfm (3.0 mmH2O)


Isnt there a sp fan with blue leds around 3mmh2o?


----------



## thekamikazepr

B
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> SP120's are highly over-rated, Gentle Typhoons are where it's at, also love my BGears B-Blaster 120's, inexpensive but they move alot of air at 103cfm (3.0 mmH2O)


btw those fans look amazing!!!!! And for 9.99. Wow


----------



## DarthBaggins

hard to beat 9.99 on a fan that puts out, lol


----------



## sdmf74

I use gentle typhoons and Nb eloop fans. Unfortunately I believe Scythe Gentle Typhoons are discontinued now but they are releasing something to replace them


----------



## thekamikazepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> hard to beat 9.99 on a fan that puts out, lol


+Rep for this great find lol


----------



## d3adsy

Here's my C70.


I'm gonna replace the stock window in new year.


----------



## Kiros

hey y'all, I'm thinking of purchasing this Case at microcenter tomorrow morning and I do have a question regarding airflow, especially my graphics card....
My Gigabyte 780 Windforce blows air out the sides instead to the back like most other 780s....how should I use the window expansion fans or if I should use any at all?

I'm currently using a Test bench. http://www.overclock.net/t/1452793/retiring-testbench-looking-for-a-case


----------



## thekamikazepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiros*
> 
> hey y'all, I'm thinking of purchasing this Case at microcenter tomorrow morning and I do have a question regarding airflow, especially my graphics card....
> My Gigabyte 780 Windforce blows air out the sides instead to the back like most other 780s....how should I use the window expansion fans or if I should use any at all?
> 
> I'm currently using a Test bench. http://www.overclock.net/t/1452793/retiring-testbench-looking-for-a-case


Depends on your other fans, if you leave the stock fans then i would do either none or exhaust .

If you fir example add a h100 on top as intake and only have back as exhaust then i would leave it w/o fan.

Now if you have h100 on top as exhaust then side as intake.

Hope this helps


----------



## Kiros

I guess I can use my Noctua as exhaust then? Normally this wouldn't be so tricky if the card wasn't blowing exhaust to the window side and to the motherboard...Kind of worried since my card keeps overheating in this Thermaltake commander case I've been testing it out on. Looks like I'll need lots of airflow.


----------



## Drahadis

I'm screwed. I can't put fans on the side of the case, even slow 1,200 RPM fans! The blades whine against the honey comb shaped plastic holes! Unless someone knows where I can buy a window for this case with full circular cut fan holes, I'm going to have to RMA the case! I'm glad I tested this now instead of later. I hooked up a fan from another computer with a fan extension cord to see what kind of airflow I could get through those holes. If no one knows where I can get a modded window, I'll be forced to take it back.









I tried backing the fan off the holes by connecting it to the empty frame of a fan. That stopped the noise but its too thick and will run into the video card I'm getting.

I really wish someone had warned me about this....

Please, if anyone knows where I can get a window modded with full cut out fan holes without paying through the nose, that's the only way I can keep this case.























I've never had to RMA anything in my life, first the Panaflo fans and now this all in one week, on christmas. I'm starting to get really discouraged with this build.


----------



## Borgir66

Hey all,

Does anyone know if you can fit the Asus Maximus VI Formula in this case and still mount a H100i on top and the 120mm fan on the back? I'm running into big issue with my 300R in that it's just a tad too small in both areas for my setup to work. Thinking about switching cases to the C70 even after modding out my 300R. Spent a lot of time on the case and didn't realize it wasn't going to fit the rest of my components. Deciding between the C70 and 600T. Anyone have suggestions?


----------



## JAM3S121

I could be wrong but as I understand you would need more modding to the 600t to fit equal watercooling stuff in the c70.

You can definitly fit a 360 radiator in the top of the case with no issues if you don't mind losing the top drive bay and still fit a 120mm fan in the rear. As well as a 240mm radiator on the bottom or front if you move the drive cage over slightly and drill a few holes it looks like from browsing pics. I know the 600t while a really cool case had some flaws and really requries a decent amount of modding for watercooling.


----------



## Drahadis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hey guys! The Corsair C70 Window mod is finally *DONE*!
> 
> Here are some pictures!


Anyone know where he got those thick washers!?


----------



## Borgir66

Thank you!

That does help me narrow my choices back down to just the C70. Again, my main problems with the 300R is that I can't fit my H100i with single fans inside the case. I also can't put the rear 120mm fan on because the motherboard is blocking that as well.

As you can see, there's almost no room above the board and I only have fans mounted, no rad.



Funky armor on the board goes over the port cluster which comes too close to the fan holes to put the fan in.



It seems like my main problems with the 300R have been the height and width. Moving up to the C70 gives me about .7-.8 inches extra in each of those areas and I'm hoping that's enough. Has anyone ever tried the Asus Maximus VI Formula in the C70?


----------



## Borgir66

Looks like I got the order of the pictures mixed up above.

Drahadis, idk where he got the washers, but check this out.

http://mnpctech.com/mnpctech-clear-case-pc-panels/corsair-c70-window-replacement-clear-fan-holes-120mm/


----------



## Drahadis

Well now that I know I can mount acrylic on it, I think I can pull it off. I have a nice sharp barely used 4.5" hole saw, some painters tape, and a few good drills. I just need to figure out how to make those washers. Hmmm. Lowe's has all kinds of odds and ends of parts in their hardware isle. Any handymen in here who are familiar with lots of odd little parts who can suggest something? Maybe a thick plastic washer I can file down... or some other part I could use for this?

(I guess this means I'm modding two windows)

I didn't think it was possible to mount a window until I saw what he did.... I can't believe I didn't think of that. I'm usually really quick to figure out little ways of getting stuff like that to work. I've fixed a dozen things in this house by custom making parts for them. Usually shaping something out of metal or plastic.


----------



## thekamikazepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drahadis*
> 
> I'm screwed. I can't put fans on the side of the case, even slow 1,200 RPM fans! The blades whine against the honey comb shaped plastic holes! Unless someone knows where I can buy a window for this case with full circular cut fan holes, I'm going to have to RMA the case! I'm glad I tested this now instead of later. I hooked up a fan from another computer with a fan extension cord to see what kind of airflow I could get through those holes. If no one knows where I can get a modded window, I'll be forced to take it back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried backing the fan off the holes by connecting it to the empty frame of a fan. That stopped the noise but its too thick and will run into the video card I'm getting.
> 
> I really wish someone had warned me about this....
> 
> Please, if anyone knows where I can get a window modded with full cut out fan holes without paying through the nose, that's the only way I can keep this case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had to RMA anything in my life, first the Panaflo fans and now this all in one week, on christmas. I'm starting to get really discouraged with this build.


Its the fan design. Put some washers oor padding between panel and fan


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drahadis*
> 
> Anyone know where he got those thick washers!?


Nice job on the window mod, I found some rubber washers at lowe's for mine


----------



## kizwan

*Merry Xmas to everyone!!*



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiros*
> 
> hey y'all, I'm thinking of purchasing this Case at microcenter tomorrow morning and I do have a question regarding airflow, especially my graphics card....
> My Gigabyte 780 Windforce blows air out the sides instead to the back like most other 780s....how should I use the window expansion fans or if I should use any at all?
> 
> I'm currently using a Test bench. http://www.overclock.net/t/1452793/retiring-testbench-looking-for-a-case


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiros*
> 
> I guess I can use my Noctua as exhaust then? Normally this wouldn't be so tricky if the card wasn't blowing exhaust to the window side and to the motherboard...Kind of worried since my card keeps overheating in this Thermaltake commander case I've been testing it out on. Looks like I'll need lots of airflow.


With the GPU cooler blowing air inside the case, you'll want positive pressure setup. This means, majority of the fans should be setup as intake.

Look like you only have two SSDs & no HDD. You can removed both HDD cages & you can use double tape to secure both SSDs behind the motherboard tray. With both HDD cages removed, you can put two high air flow fans (intake) at the bottom. The stock fans on the front should be decent once both HDD cages removed. Of course you may change them to better high air flow fans if you want.

I recommend flipping the rear fan for intake. On the top of the case I recommend intake too. You may go with two 120s or 140s mm fans there. There are a lot of cracks & openings at the back of the case, so you shouldn't worry about trapping hot air inside the case. With this setup, I'm pretty sure your card will run a lot cooler.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Borgir66*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> Does anyone know if you can fit the Asus Maximus VI Formula in this case and still mount a H100i on top and the 120mm fan on the back? I'm running into big issue with my 300R in that it's just a tad too small in both areas for my setup to work. Thinking about switching cases to the C70 even after modding out my 300R. Spent a lot of time on the case and didn't realize it wasn't going to fit the rest of my components. Deciding between the C70 and 600T. Anyone have suggestions?




Based on the picture of the armor, I can extrapolate that there should be enough clearance for the rear fan. I don't know if you can see in the picture below but I think there's enough space there.


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drahadis*
> 
> Anyone know where he got those thick washers!?


The rubber fan grommets that came with your case will work perfectly.


----------



## Gethox

I forgot to put my Build Log but here it is:

Intel I7 3770K
Asrock Z77 Extreme9
Samsung SSD 830 128GB
Seagate Barracuda 1TB
GTX 670 FTW
12GB Ram Patriot Intel Extreme Masters
Full Acrylic Side Panel
NZXT Sleeving Cables

WaterCooling:

EK CoolStream 240 XT Series Liquid Cooling Radiator
EK High Performance CoolStream 240 PE Series Liquid Cooling Radiator
XSPC Razor GTX 680 Waterblock (New Style)
Bitspower Summit EF CPU Waterblock (Acrylic Black)
Swiftech MCP655™ 12v Water Pump w/ Speed Control
Koolance Acetal Pump Base REV. 2.1
Koolance 200MM Reservoir
Bitspower multi-Port Top 60MM
Bitspower Valve G1/4 ( My Drain port







)
Bitspower G 1/4 Matte Black Aqua-Pipe
Bitspower Mini Dual G1/4" Male / Male Low Profile Fitting
Mayhems Pastel Coolant Concentrate - 250mL - Ice White
PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Tubing 3/8"ID x 5/8" OD - Clear


----------



## Bonka10

Sadly even with GSkill Ares (low profile) I had to move the fan up on the heatsink over the RAM which causes the case window to push on the fan when closed. Luckily it's not a big deal but I didn't expect that to happen. Motherboard is an ASRock z78 Fatal1ty Killer, in case anyone is looking at that combo, keep it in mind. I did get a window on ebay to replace the stock, but I'm not sure if that added any extra width.


----------



## Borgir66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> *Merry Xmas to everyone!!*
> 
> 
> 
> With the GPU cooler blowing air inside the case, you'll want positive pressure setup. This means, majority of the fans should be setup as intake.
> 
> Look like you only have two SSDs & no HDD. You can removed both HDD cages & you can use double tape to secure both SSDs behind the motherboard tray. With both HDD cages removed, you can put two high air flow fans (intake) at the bottom. The stock fans on the front should be decent once both HDD cages removed. Of course you may change them to better high air flow fans if you want.
> 
> I recommend flipping the rear fan for intake. On the top of the case I recommend intake too. You may go with two 120s or 140s mm fans there. There are a lot of cracks & openings at the back of the case, so you shouldn't worry about trapping hot air inside the case. With this setup, I'm pretty sure your card will run a lot cooler.
> 
> 
> Based on the picture of the armor, I can extrapolate that there should be enough clearance for the rear fan. I don't know if you can see in the picture below but I think there's enough space there.


Is that a picture of a C70, Kizwan? It does look like there's enough room. I shall try to find a similar picture with my board.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> *Merry Xmas to everyone!!*
> 
> 
> 
> With the GPU cooler blowing air inside the case, you'll want positive pressure setup. This means, majority of the fans should be setup as intake.
> 
> Look like you only have two SSDs & no HDD. You can removed both HDD cages & you can use double tape to secure both SSDs behind the motherboard tray. With both HDD cages removed, you can put two high air flow fans (intake) at the bottom. The stock fans on the front should be decent once both HDD cages removed. Of course you may change them to better high air flow fans if you want.
> 
> I recommend flipping the rear fan for intake. On the top of the case I recommend intake too. You may go with two 120s or 140s mm fans there. There are a lot of cracks & openings at the back of the case, so you shouldn't worry about trapping hot air inside the case. With this setup, I'm pretty sure your card will run a lot cooler.
> 
> 
> Based on the picture of the armor, I can extrapolate that there should be enough clearance for the rear fan. I don't know if you can see in the picture below but I think there's enough space there.


Yeah does look like just enough room.


----------



## Borgir66

Anyone have close up pics of their board and top of case? Or better yet, their board and their H100i mounted to the top? Or best, their Asus Maximus VI Formula and H100i? Don't want to switch cases before I know this will fit.


----------



## thekamikazepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Borgir66*
> 
> Anyone have close up pics of their board and top of case? Or better yet, their board and their H100i mounted to the top? Or best, their Asus Maximus VI Formula and H100i? Don't want to switch cases before I know this will fit.


Ill be homest with you dont expect pushpull on it unless you mount some outside.

The only concern you should have is where your ramslots are. Depending on that you might even get that 280 rad


----------



## DarthBaggins

I would shoot for a 280, might as well go with the largest the factory setup can hold


----------



## thekamikazepr

Cprsair has a 280 now right?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yup the h110 is a 280


----------



## thekamikazepr

I wonder if 420 fits in our case 140x3


----------



## Borgir66

I can live with just 1 set. Thank you all for the replies.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Borgir66*
> 
> Anyone have close up pics of their board and top of case? Or better yet, their board and their H100i mounted to the top? Or best, their Asus Maximus VI Formula and H100i? Don't want to switch cases before I know this will fit.


Trust me it fits. I have almost an inch of space on the the CHVFZ.


----------



## Drahadis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thekamikazepr*
> 
> Its the fan design. Put some washers oor padding between panel and fan


Is there something I can use to space a fan off the surface its mounted to, just a little? Maybe 5 or 10cm? Just enough to back the blades away without compromising the fan's seal against the surface?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Borgir66*
> 
> Is that a picture of a C70, Kizwan? It does look like there's enough room. I shall try to find a similar picture with my board.


Yes, that is picture of a C70. I've not found Maximus VI Formula in C70 yet though. You definitely can put H100i up top with one set of fans without any problem. MVIF is standard ATX form factor, so no doubt H100i will fit.

This is picture of my setup with 29.6mm thick radiator. H100i radiator is 27mm thick.


----------



## thekamikazepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drahadis*
> 
> Is there something I can use to space a fan off the surface its mounted to, just a little? Maybe 5 or 10cm? Just enough to back the blades away without compromising the fan's seal against the surface?


Washers semi circular fangrills. Or use your regular corsair case fan


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drahadis*
> 
> Is there something I can use to space a fan off the surface its mounted to, just a little? Maybe 5 or 10cm? Just enough to back the blades away without compromising the fan's seal against the surface?


You mean something like this:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=39436
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=39437

Here is what I use btween rad and fans(7mm):

or this Akust Fan NoiseBuster Gasket 120mm:


or http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=22165

or for single fan self adhesive: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=36362

I have also used these, but just btween rad and fans. They are self adhesive:


----------



## Doc3379

Good find.


----------



## Devildog83

Sporting new cables and fans. Those flat cables from Seasonic and Corsair are ugly.


----------



## Borgir66

Thank you very much for the helpful pics Kizwan and Devil. Also beautiful black and red build Devil


----------



## Gavush

Here's what my C70 got for Christmas:

New PSU, additional GPU, HDD relocated, and the wife surprised me with bf4. I also got a CM Quick Fire Ultimate / w/ mx brown keys and full illumination via white LEDs to match my rig









and yes, those flat cables suck. Pretty much spent all day sorting it out.. and wow, the cell pic is real lousy. I'm due a revised photo-shoot anywho.


----------



## Devildog83

Thanks Borgir66, those 4 x 8 pin to 8+2 pin PCI-E cables were not cheap I imagine, I was shocked when I got them from my stepson. I did get him a Corsair H75 for his 2500k mini itx build so I guess 1 good turn deserves another. I will get the 24 pin to match straight away. I think they are only about $25.00. The 4 PCIE had to be about $50. The fans were a gift from my other stepson who I got a wireless gaming headset for. It's a PC family you know.

Gavish,
Do those flat cables come on an XFX PSU too? Aye aye aye, what are these guys thinking? Are sleeved cables in your future?


----------



## Drahadis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Here is what I use btween rad and fans(7mm):


Wait, which one is that? I don't see it on that site.


----------



## Gavush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Gavish,
> Do those flat cables come on an XFX PSU too? Aye aye aye, what are these guys thinking? Are sleeved cables in your future?


yeah, I'm going to guess since the Corsair AX, Seasonic something or other and latest modular XFX PSUs share the same platform/chassis they have the same cables as well. It didn't turn out as bad as I thought it was going to. Corsair had their sleeved cables 50% off not too long ago and I almost bought a set but I think I'd rather do it myself for the satisfaction of it, and I'm also thinking I'd like to go to red/black ala an asus crosshair formula-V maybe next year so it might not be worth investing all that time... They still take up less space than individually sleeved cables and though not as aesthetically pleasing they're still thermally efficient. I'm not sure. I might pick up a roll of black para-chord. I'm pretty sure I have compatible pin tools at work. It's kinda funny because I remember drooling over the XFX PSUs in the little leaflet that came with my 6870 a couple of years ago and I was like "ooooh.. ahhhh. nah, I'll never be be able to swing one of those, too fancy" I guess good things come to those who wait.


----------



## Devildog83

Mine are from moddiy. They do a very nice job there. I was going to get the stuff from MDPC and do it myself but I just decided that I did not want to take the chance I would fry anything by not doing it right, the price was about the same and I do not really need to do all of my cables. Plus unboxing and installing is so much easier.


----------



## Drahadis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Here is what I use btween rad and fans(7mm):


Never mind, I found that 7mm gasket.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=29693

But my question is... does it work? I mean, it says its made of "hard rubber". I know it has to hold its form so it doesn't squeeze out from under the fan, but is 7mm of hard rubber going to do anything? Will it block motor noise? Wish I could find a 5mm foam gasket. Worse case, I could use a glue stick to make sure it sticks to the fan, lol.

I have one of those thin silicon silencers I bought years back for a fan that vibrated a tiny bit, and it didn't work as well as I'd hoped. I think its Antec or Thermaltake.


----------



## thekamikazepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drahadis*
> 
> Never mind, I found that 7mm gasket.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=29693
> 
> But my question is... does it work? I mean, it says its made of "hard rubber". I know it has to hold its form so it doesn't squeeze out from under the fan, but is 7mm of hard rubber going to do anything? Will it block motor noise? Wish I could find a 5mm foam gasket. Worse case, I could use a glue stick to make sure it sticks to the fan, lol.


I got a tip for you









Zip ties







longer than srew, fits any size, as tight or loose as you want







Plus its in the side panel which means you have a lot of extra holes to return to so you can use 8 zipties or more if you want


----------



## Drahadis

I'm not doing that, sorry. I do use zip dies down inside the case where you can't really see them though, or behind the right panel.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drahadis*
> 
> Wait, which one is that? I don't see it on that site.


Oh sorry bout the delay, Here ya go $3.95








http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_335_986&products_id=29693

Yeah It's a semi hard flexible rubber but its held on with screws through the fan so It will stay put. The foam gasket I posted is pretty thin 1 or 2mm and will squish almost flat under pressure so it prolly wont do much
except prevent vibration.


----------



## sdmf74

7mm Is pretty thick actually, like I said I used 2 of em between my H220 rad and gentle typhoon fans, They have oversized motors so I
used the spacers to lift the fans up off the rad to get better airflo through it.


----------



## Drahadis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> 7mm Is pretty thick actually, like I said I used 2 of em between my H220 rad and gentle typhoon fans, They have oversized motors so I
> used the spacers to lift the fans up off the rad to get better airflo through it.


Does it isolate motor noise and vibration from the case though? THAT is what I'm the most interested in: http://www.overclock.net/t/1454014/silencing-and-dust-filter-solution-for-window


----------



## coachrex

You can buy just about any type of gasket material in full sheets and make your own gaskets.
Auto parts stores usually stock the material and you can get it online easily.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drahadis*
> 
> Does it isolate motor noise and vibration from the case though? THAT is what I'm the most interested in: http://www.overclock.net/t/1454014/silencing-and-dust-filter-solution-for-window


Yeah I cant imagine you getting any vibration from the window especially using those shrouds. Fan motor noise on the other hand is a different issue the only way to avoid that is to buy high quality fans which I would recommend with the c70 anyway. I have some fans for sale- see my sig if interested


----------



## Slaughtahouse

****, 60 unread posts. I gotta catch up









Happy Holidays peeps

(I've been without internet/power for almost a week)


----------



## thekamikazepr

Flasing cards... Safety first!!!!


----------



## Gavush

took a proper picture this evening.







Super happy with it... I know it's not all high dollar stuff like what a lot of you guys run but it's a McLaren to me. DLing 3dmark11 again to see how the cards go 1 vs 2 with one on 16x and one on 4x. on BF4 last night I clicked the test button and it said I got 54 frames on medium.


----------



## thekamikazepr

What cpu heatsink is that?


----------



## Gavush

It is a cooler master hyper 212evo with the top fin painted black & has the xigmatek fan off my dark knight II on it.

just ran Direct11x - single GPU P4140 and crossfire P6227... dunno how that compares to single recent $150-$250 cards which was what my goal was.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Looks good


----------



## Devildog83

Not bad at all Gavush, love the clean cable management.

By the way here is a single 7870 score to give you an idea. My R9 270x is slightly better and I am adding X-Fire in case you are headed there some day.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DarthBaggins

I know I want to up to a 7970 or R9 280/290x next and sell off the Asus 7870 I have now


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drahadis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hey guys! The Corsair C70 Window mod is finally *DONE*!
> 
> Here are some pictures!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know where he got those thick washers!?
Click to expand...

Hahahahaha! When I was just using the fast scroll down on this page, I saw photos that looked insanely familiar and realized it was mine.









Anyway, I got them from Home Depot after a lot of trying which one I wanted but I changed them shortly to make it a bit more rugged.

I currently use nuts right now to hold it.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I know I want to up to a 7970 or R9 280/290x next and sell off the Asus 7870 I have now


If you can X-Fire I would get another 7870 or an R9 270x, the 280x's are so expensive now it doesn't make sense to get a 280x unless you don't have a good enough PSU or no room to X-Fire on the motherboard or in the case. I get awful close to 290x cards and compete straight up with a 290. There are other considerations but for straight game and bench performance it makes sense to me.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> If you can X-Fire I would get another 7870 or an R9 270x, the 280x's are so expensive now it doesn't make sense to get a 280x unless you don't have a good enough PSU or no room to X-Fire on the motherboard or in the case. I get awful close to 290x cards and compete straight up with a 290. There are other considerations but for straight game and bench performance it makes sense to me.


I have more than enough room to xfire in this case, but I need to up from my tx650m psu, also my kobo can handle up to 3 - 4 gpu's :thumb:would like to eventually put the gpu's under water as well


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I have more than enough room to xfire in this case, but I need to up from my tx650m psu, also my kobo can handle up to 3 - 4 gpu's :thumb:would like to eventually put the gpu's under water as well


A 650w is just right for a pair of 270x's. I draw 540w with my system overclocked and full load. Under gaming with Crysis 3 it was about 475w.

540w test -
FX 8350 @ 4.8
R9 270x/7870 @ 1230/1450
2x4 Trident X @ 2200
Seasonic SS660 Plat. hybrid mode - never heard it.
Everything was loaded up.


----------



## DarthBaggins

So if I wanted all I'd have to get is a. 270x and crossfire with my current 7870, that could work


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> So if I wanted all I'd have to get is a. 270x and crossfire with my current 7870, that could work


Unless it is a Tahiti. If your 7870 is a Pitcairn it will work.

Yours should work great.


----------



## DarthBaggins

We'll guess I need to check when I get home, can't find anything via search if my asus hd7870 Direct CUII is a Tahiti or Pitcairn


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> We'll guess I need to check when I get home, can't find anything via search if my asus hd7870 Direct CUII is a Tahiti or Pitcairn


If you have GPUZ it will tell you but I can save you the time. It is Pitcairn so the 270x is compatible.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah I have gpuz since it came with the gpu tweaker as well. just not at home to run it, lol


----------



## captvizcenzo

It's been a while.


----------



## Drahadis

What's the largest air cooler that can fit in this case? I have my eye on the Thermalright Archon SB-E X2. Anyone know if it'll fit?


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drahadis*
> 
> What's the largest air cooler that can fit in this case? I have my eye on the Thermalright Archon SB-E X2. Anyone know if it'll fit?


Is that bigger/taller than the Noctua NHD14? D14 with a 140mm fan fits in the C70.


----------



## Drahadis

This one?









This is the Thermalright:


----------



## captvizcenzo

Not that one, it's 160mm tall IINM. I'm not sure how much room left when I was using it.


----------



## Drahadis

Sorry, got two links mixed up.







Fixed! That one is only 160. This one is over 170! Anyone know what the measurement is between the window and an installed CPU in a C70 case?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Well looks like I'll be adding a 270x soon lol


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> It's been a while.


Haven't seen you here i a long time. Welcome back. Lookin' sweet.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drahadis*
> 
> Sorry, got two links mixed up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed! That one is only 160. This one is over 170! Anyone know what the measurement is between the window and an installed CPU in a C70 case?


No but my GTX 780 fit in there with about 1/2" to spare, That should give you some idea. Just look up measurement on gtx 780 CLASSIFIED


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Haven't seen you here i a long time. Welcome back. Lookin' sweet.


Thanks! I've been busy with work after finishing my undergrad and the lack of high speed internet at my place hindered me to be here more frequently.


----------



## Drahadis

For anyone interested... I'm sure this will help a lot of people, I'm going to measure the distance between the window of this case and bare CPU with no cooler so we'll all have an exact solid measurement of exactly what this case can take and what it can't. I just received the parts today that will allow me to do that. I'll probably do it tomorrow.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> It's been a while.


Look clean. Nice work!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Well looks like I'll be adding a 270x soon lol


Nice!









I'm upgrading too. I just got new monitor today. I didn't plan to get one at all but my current Samsung LCD decided to stop working. Accurately, the backlight don't want to stay ON for more than one second. I suspect a couple capacitors failed. This new monitor is Philips passive 3D LCD monitor. Suitable if tight budget since I didn't plan to upgrade the monitor nor invest heavily in 3D monitor atm.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drahadis*
> 
> For anyone interested... I'm sure this will help a lot of people, I'm going to measure the distance between the window of this case and bare CPU with no cooler so we'll all have an exact solid measurement of exactly what this case can take and what it can't. I just received the parts today that will allow me to do that. I'll probably do it tomorrow.


I'm very interested. If you decided to get that cooler, please post the pic here. I'm thinking putting a list of high performance air cooler that compatible with this case at first post.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I can tell you compared to my Source 210 the c70 has good amount of room for a cooler. I know my Respire T40 was touching the window of the source 210, and in the c70 I still have .5in of room remaining (guesstimate on distance from top of cooler to window).


----------



## Drahadis

Distance between 1150 CPU and window:
170mm

That suuuucks. I totally thought I had enough room to get the cooler I wanted. So I really need some suggestions for an AIR cooler!

For:
1150 4470K overclocked @ 4.6Ghz a little more. Maaaaybe 4.65?

I don't want something that needs to race constantly while I game. I don't want something loud. Maybe around 30db? Is there a cooler I can do that with that has good RAM clearance and will not block any ram slots?

Sorry but after looking around for a month, I just don't trust closed loop water coolers. I've seen some pictures... some horrible pictures of destroyed systems, and have read about them failing.. I want something more reliable than top performing, cause I need it to last for a while.

The CPU socket is off to the left so I actually have less than 170mm. More like 165.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Cut a hole in the window


----------



## Drahadis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Cut a hole in the window


Wouldn't work, the CPU socket is pushed to the left on my board.


----------



## DarthBaggins

We'll looks like I'll be flushing my 120 rad and SPCA raystorm block tomorrow to get ready for the rest of my parts arriving this week, woot woot, been piecing the setup for 3-4 months now


----------



## Drahadis

And that's why I'll never go custom water. >.> Too time consuming. Kudos to you though if you're into that.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I wanted to see how inexpensively I could get my setup together, plus my air cooled setup is keeping it very cool already.


----------



## MasterKamiTzu

Has anyone here passed 1 of the water cooling tubes through tthe back of the case?

I'm thinking of going from top rad to bottom front rad through the back


----------



## MasterKamiTzu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> We'll looks like I'll be flushing my 120 rad and SPCA raystorm block tomorrow to get ready for the rest of my parts arriving this week, woot woot, been piecing the setup for 3-4 months now


What are you getting ? Gpu blocks? More rads?


----------



## DarthBaggins

I'm getting my reservoir, 240 rad and pump


----------



## MasterKamiTzu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I'm getting my reservoir, 240 rad and pump


Good have fun with it man!

The block I bought Friday got shipped today







anxiously waiting


----------



## DarthBaggins

I know the feeling, only part that won't be here tomorrow since it's coming from Germany, lol but I can setup with my single Swiftech 120mm and add the 240 and find a block for my 7870, or soon R9 270x's







also will be revitalizing the NZXT source 210


----------



## wrath6647

Finally decided to pull the trigger on a custom loop and placed my order today, I went with the Koolance CPU-380I, XSPC EX240 Crossflow, EK DCP 4.0 X-Res Pump, Primochill Advanced LRT 3/8"ID x 5/8" OD, and Monsoon Free Center Compression Fittings. I didn't buy a block for my gpu because I don't plan on having this card in my loop since I made the purchase of an Accelaro Hybrid a while ago unfortunately and I don't feel like undoing that. Once the time comes for me to swap out my graphics card, I will of course add it in to the loop.

Here's to a new adventure.


----------



## MasterKamiTzu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrath6647*
> 
> Finally decided to pull the trigger on a custom loop and placed my order today, I went with the Koolance CPU-380I, XSPC EX240 Crossflow, EK DCP 4.0 X-Res Pump, Primochill Advanced LRT 3/8"ID x 5/8" OD, and Monsoon Free Center Compression Fittings. I didn't buy a block for my gpu because I don't plan on having this card in my loop since I made the purchase of an Accelaro Hybrid a while ago unfortunately and I don't feel like undoing that. Once the time comes for me to swap out my graphics card, I will of course add it in to the loop.
> 
> Here's to a new adventure.


Good job


----------



## DarthBaggins

Finally got my reservoir and pump, so I'll be flushing the rad I have already and set it up, but did test fit the reservoir today to see how it will look.


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drahadis*
> 
> And that's why I'll never go custom water. >.> Too time consuming. Kudos to you though if you're into that.


Ordered all of my custom loop stuff at once and built the whole thing the day it all came. It really doesn't take long if you just sit down and bang it out. It was also my first wc build. I know i could do it about twice as fast now. It took me a while to kind of look at all the parts and figure what order an position i wanted everything. Do it man, its not that hard and the pay off is awesome.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Really it wouldn't have taken me so long to do the water cooling if I wasn't trying to stay within under $250 to see what I could produce for my first build. And the payoff is definitely worth it since all I have left is flushing and install which shouldn't take long at all (within 5-6hrs)


----------



## King of Nowhere

Hi everyone!
I want to buy Corsaur Vegnance C70 Gunmetal Black, but I have one question about it colour. On one photos it seems just black, but on others - it's look dark gray...
Tell me plese, what the truth colour of this case? It is the same like front panet of standard black DVD-ROM, or lighter? I want just black chassis, not gray.

Thank you!


----------



## kizwan

It is black.


----------



## d3adsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King of Nowhere*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> I want to buy Corsaur Vegnance C70 Gunmetal Black, but I have one question about it colour. On one photos it seems just black, but on others - it's look dark gray...
> Tell me plese, what the truth colour of this case? It is the same like front panet of standard black DVD-ROM, or lighter? I want just black chassis, not gray.
> 
> Thank you!


I tell you this, if you will buy it you'll love it because i like this case and it's color. And it's not dark gray as you have seen it.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I have that color case and yes it is black, don't really know why they stated gunmetal, but that could be due to the matte finish. In all it's a great case


----------



## sdmf74

It sounds like you are set on black but if you change your mind I have a Green c70 with side window mod for sale. I purchased a 750d. Not even sure where your located though cause you have not filled in your info but if interested see my sig, I have several pics. good luck!


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Hey guys, can you help me find the model of the fan that comes with the Xigmatek Dark Knight II cpu cooler? I have the cooler in my system but I wanted to get another fan, that exact fan it comes with to be specific. But Xigmatek has so many of the same fans I can't be sure which is the right one. I had it marked off at newegg so when the price drops, i'd get an email but a deal came by sometime ago and I deleted the email.

This is the cooler for reference

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233029


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I'll send a rep to anyone who can help

Thanks

edit: I think it's either the XLF-F1254 or XLF-F1255 but I can't tell the difference.


----------



## King Nothing

I thought it was these because of the RPM but with the black blades.

http://www.xigmatek.com/product.php?productid=80


----------



## Jagerking666

So I have finally started my first ever build. It's gonna take me awhile to get it done because I can only afford to spend a little bit each month.

Got lucky for Christmas and was able to buy my Motherboard and PSU with the money I got, I also got a heatsink from my mom and some awesome case fans from my buddy!

(Sorry for the non artistic low quality pictures, the only camera I have is on my phone)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Added some fancy Decorations


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



https://scontent-a-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1503478_10152167939699042_874447104_n.jpg


Going to be redoing the bullets on the front of the case. I'm going to be stealthing a drive to go into that slot.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






I also got some craft store "paracord" that I will be using cosmetically.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I still have lots left to do, but here are a few of my plans.


Paint PSU to match case and stencil in yellow lettering
replace the ugly window with a nice one
Sleeve the PSU cables (next year)
Paint alternating fan blades in yellow
Purchase and paint NZXT Hue to match case
... and more that I probably just haven't thought of yet.

If anyone has any suggestions or ideas for me they are more than welcome!

And a huge thank you to everyone in the C70 Owner Club for your wisdom and inspiring builds

I was wondering if this is normal, because it looks kind of crappy!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## JAM3S121

Went to microcenter today, picked up a Vengeance C70 Black, i7 4770k, and Gigabyte UD4H Z87 board, as well as 2x 4GB sticks of red Vegeance Pro 1886mhz ram.

Really happy with the motherboard, I opened it up earlier and its beautiful, and the ram matches perfectly both are a metallic red. Will be putting it all together this week after my mnpctech window comes, some phobya e loops come. Custom watercoling will be coming in the spring though.


----------



## wrath6647

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> I have the cooler in my system but I wanted to get another fan, that exact fan it comes with to be specifiv.


If you take the fan off of the heat sink and look at the back of it, in the center of the frame does it have a sticker with the model number by chance?


----------



## King of Nowhere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I have that color case and yes it is black, don't really know why they stated gunmetal, but that could be due to the matte finish. In all it's a great case


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3adsy*
> 
> I tell you this, if you will buy it you'll love it because i like this case and it's color. And it's not dark gray as you have seen it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> It is black.


OK, thank for your responces!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> It sounds like you are set on black but if you change your mind I have a Green c70 with side window mod for sale. I purchased a 750d. Not even sure where your located though cause you have not filled in your info but if interested see my sig, I have several pics. good luck!


Thank you for your offer, but I'm from Russia.









Hm, tell me please, is this chassis have analogs - cases from famous brand and with metall front panel? I like this one, but I not need the transparent window and lot of the openings on it, I want to build quite silent PC... In addition, I don't like military style very much.

Thank you!


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King of Nowhere*
> 
> OK, thank for your responces!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your offer, but I'm from Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hm, tell me please, is this chassis have analogs - cases from famous brand and with metall front panel? I like this one, but I not need the transparent window and lot of the openings on it, I want to build quite silent PC... In addition, I don't like military style very much.
> 
> Thank you!


No Problem, What do you mean by "analogs"?


----------



## King of Nowhere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> No Problem, What do you mean by "analogs"?


Full metall chassis, include front panel, plus good brand - Corsair, Cooler Master, etc. Not Lian Li or something typical asian.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King of Nowhere*
> 
> Full metall chassis, include front panel, plus good brand - Corsair, Cooler Master, etc. Not Lian Li or something typical asian.


Uhhh, Yes it's 99% metal aside from window, drive trays,filters.etc more metal than most, kinda like these guys....


----------



## Doc3379

Slayer FTW! They really should call it quits though, now that Dave and Jeff are gone.


----------



## bfc_xxx

Finally I found some time to do some sleeving and here is the result of my built:

http://s802.photobucket.com/user/bfc_xxx/media/emobile/2014-01-05154212_zps19f400e6.jpg.html

http://s802.photobucket.com/user/bfc_xxx/media/emobile/2014-01-05154419_zpsf747f263.jpg.html

http://s802.photobucket.com/user/bfc_xxx/media/emobile/2014-01-05154259_zpsecc09962.jpg.html

http://s802.photobucket.com/user/bfc_xxx/media/emobile/2014-01-05154359_zps28c1db2e.jpg.html


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Hey guys, can you help me find the model of the fan that comes with the Xigmatek Dark Knight II cpu cooler? I have the cooler in my system but I wanted to get another fan, that exact fan it comes with to be specific. But Xigmatek has so many of the same fans I can't be sure which is the right one. I had it marked off at newegg so when the price drops, i'd get an email but a deal came by sometime ago and I deleted the email.
> 
> This is the cooler for reference
> 
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233029
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll send a rep to anyone who can help
> 
> Thanks
> 
> edit: I think it's either the XLF-F1254 or XLF-F1255 but I can't tell the difference.


Definitely not XLF-F1254 because it's 3-pin fan. The stock fan come with the cooler is PWM fan. XLF-F1255 is PWM fan though.

[EDIT]
I don't think it's XLF fan because XLF fans M/N start with "PLA". The stock fan M/N start with "A1225"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagerking666*
> 
> So I have finally started my first ever build. It's gonna take me awhile to get it done because I can only afford to spend a little bit each month.
> 
> Got lucky for Christmas and was able to buy my Motherboard and PSU with the money I got, I also got a heatsink from my mom and some awesome case fans from my buddy!
> 
> (Sorry for the non artistic low quality pictures, the only camera I have is on my phone)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added some fancy Decorations
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://scontent-a-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1503478_10152167939699042_874447104_n.jpg
> 
> 
> Going to be redoing the bullets on the front of the case. I'm going to be stealthing a drive to go into that slot.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got some craft store "paracord" that I will be using cosmetically.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have lots left to do, but here are a few of my plans.
> 
> 
> Paint PSU to match case and stencil in yellow lettering
> replace the ugly window with a nice one
> Sleeve the PSU cables (next year)
> Paint alternating fan blades in yellow
> Purchase and paint NZXT Hue to match case
> ... and more that I probably just haven't thought of yet.
> 
> If anyone has any suggestions or ideas for me they are more than welcome!
> 
> And a huge thank you to everyone in the C70 Owner Club for your wisdom and inspiring builds
> 
> I was wondering if this is normal, because it looks kind of crappy!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That look good.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Looking good, almost done with the primary on mine:

Just need to bleed the coolant/distiller water.


----------



## d3adsy

Did the window mod to my C70 and it looks a lot better now.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

@Kizwan

"I don't think it's XLF fan because XLF fans M/N start with "PLA". The stock fan M/N start with "A1225"

So which fan do you think it is? I'm even more confused now lmao

@wrath6647

I looked around on the fan but I couldn't find a model number. That's why I came here but I'll take it off and check in that spot. Thanks.

edit: Ok, took it off the sink and there we go. Should of just did that from the start but I didn't think I'd have to take it off to find the model number.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Edit: Since the shipping is 7$ + tax, I'm going to order something else with it. I've been looking for a sound card a while back to get rid of some of the static. I was thinking the cheap Asus 28$ one but if i'm going to buy a sound card, I mine as well get some decent. I don't need 7.1 or any of that. I just want good sound feedback. I have a pair of Sennheisers 558's which could benefit from a built in amp. (I usually just plug them into my bose multimedia speakers) but I might move those speakers out of my room.

Any suggestions? Doesn't have to be a sound card either. I just don't want to spend a ton.


----------



## CastorTroy45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> @Kizwan
> 
> Edit: Since the shipping is 7$ + tax, I'm going to order something else with it. I've been looking for a sound card a while back to get rid of some of the static. I was thinking the cheap Asus 28$ one but if i'm going to buy a sound card, I mine as well get some decent. I don't need 7.1 or any of that. I just want good sound feedback. I have a pair of Sennheisers 558's which could benefit from a built in amp. (I usually just plug them into my bose multimedia speakers) but I might move those speakers out of my room.
> 
> Any suggestions? Doesn't have to be a sound card either. I just don't want to spend a ton.


the static could be coming from a lot of things....are your 558's plugged in the back?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> @Kizwan
> 
> "I don't think it's XLF fan because XLF fans M/N start with "PLA". The stock fan M/N start with "A1225"
> 
> So which fan do you think it is? I'm even more confused now lmao


I found the actual manufacturer last night but too tired to post. The manufacturer is Hong Sheng Electronic Co.,Ltd.h. I think Hong Sheng is OEM the Xigmatek use for their product.

This is the stock fan:-
Source: http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/4730/xigmatek_dark_knight_sd1283_night_hawk_edition_cpu_cooler_review/index4.html


This is the fan manufactured by Hong Sheng:-
Source: http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/mush1000w/2.htm


Review that confirmed this:-
http://www.hardwarebbq.com/xigmatek-dark-knight-sd1283-night-hawk-edition-hdt-cpu-cooler-review/3/

I don't think Xigmatek sell this fan separately though.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfc_xxx*
> 
> Finally I found some time to do some sleeving and here is the result of my built:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s802.photobucket.com/user/bfc_xxx/media/emobile/2014-01-05154212_zps19f400e6.jpg.html
> 
> http://s802.photobucket.com/user/bfc_xxx/media/emobile/2014-01-05154419_zpsf747f263.jpg.html
> 
> http://s802.photobucket.com/user/bfc_xxx/media/emobile/2014-01-05154259_zpsecc09962.jpg.html
> 
> http://s802.photobucket.com/user/bfc_xxx/media/emobile/2014-01-05154359_zps28c1db2e.jpg.html


Gotta' love sleeved cables. Is that para-cord? I am ordering these to keep the cables looking neat. You might try them. http://lutro0-customs.com/products/cable-comb


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CastorTroy45*
> 
> the static could be coming from a lot of things....are your 558's plugged in the back?


They come through my speakers right now. The 3.5 cable coming from my speaker is plugged into my mobo. When I unplug it, it goes away.


----------



## JAM3S121

for whatever reason the price jumped up on this case.. but i got it at microcenter for $120 with a $10 mail in rebate.. its like $150 on newegg before I purchased it at micro, in case anyone is looking for this case.


----------



## Gavush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagerking666*
> 
> I was wondering if this is normal, because it looks kind of crappy!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


the heat pipes pinched at the ends? Mine is like that.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jagerking666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> the heat pipes pinched at the ends? Mine is like that.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


And looks like its working great! Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Jagerking666

I'm hoping maybe you guys can share some more wisdom with me. Sorry i ask so many questions but I'm new to building computers and I'm finding all the available components to be a little overwhelming. I'm trying to figure out what GPU to get. I can only afford to spend about $350 max before taxes. I want to have a graphics card that will keep pace with upcoming games for at least the next 2 years. Another thing I have found very confusing is all the different "brand names" there are to choose from. I've been reccomended MSI by a good friend and was thinking about getting the MSI GeForce GTX 760 Twin Frozr 3 4GB GDDR5. Are there any superior cards out there for the same price range?

Heres a little info about my build

Seasonic 760 Platinum PSU
ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R2.0
AMD FX8350 (planned CPU)
G.Skill Sniper Series 2x4gb 1866mhz


----------



## JAM3S121

If I were you I would try to get a gtx 770 if possible, the cards from nvidia that end in x60 (like 560, 660, 760) are more budget minded cards that typicalyl run well for about 1-1.5 years and get phased out fast. The 770 will last you a bit longer IMO.

I personally had 2x msi cards and they were nice but didn't scream quality, i had issues with the fans but they do use the best fans for those twin frozr cards.. its just the fact that after 2 years of running all the time they get louder and louder slowly. I would go EVGA or MSI depending on what you can afford, I've rma'd msi cards and it took about 5 weeks







but my rma with EVGA took 2 weeks.. thats a important factor for me is the quality of the customer service.


----------



## Jagerking666

+rep Thanks for sharing your personal expierences with both companies and your insight!


----------



## JAM3S121

yeah man, if you are building a machine and you already know you don't want to upgrade a graphics card for atleast 2 years try to spend a little more upfront so you have more towards the back end of its life. 1 GTX 770 plays BF4 at a mix of high/ultra at above 60 fps quite well


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> yeah man, if you are building a machine and you already know you don't want to upgrade a graphics card for atleast 2 years try to spend a little more upfront so you have more towards the back end of its life. 1 GTX 770 plays BF4 at a mix of high/ultra at above 60 fps quite well


One little bit of information that you may or may not know is that the GTX 770 is just a GTX 680 with a new frock, but that doesn't make it a bad card at all. It just uses the old architecture rather than the new on the 780. I would definitely recommend EVGA as well. Had nothing but pleasant experiences with them and friends have had good RMA dealings with them as well. Real fast turn around. Also if you ever even thought about doing a custom water cooled loop then always go for the reference card (EVGA) so that you can find water blocks easier for them.


----------



## CastorTroy45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagerking666*
> 
> I'm hoping maybe you guys can share some more wisdom with me. Sorry i ask so many questions but I'm new to building computers and I'm finding all the available components to be a little overwhelming. I'm trying to figure out what GPU to get. I can only afford to spend about $350 max before taxes. I want to have a graphics card that will keep pace with upcoming games for at least the next 2 years. Another thing I have found very confusing is all the different "brand names" there are to choose from. I've been reccomended MSI by a good friend and was thinking about getting the MSI GeForce GTX 760 Twin Frozr 3 4GB GDDR5. Are there any superior cards out there for the same price range?
> 
> Heres a little info about my build
> 
> Seasonic 760 Platinum PSU
> ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R2.0
> AMD FX8350 (planned CPU)
> G.Skill Sniper Series 2x4gb 1866mhz


What resolution are you planning to game at? If it's 1080p then yea I would go with a gtx 770 and I would recommend evga because they have really good customer service and warranty.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Its GPU purchase time! I have around £500 extra from my student loan to buy pc parts, I want to get the H110 for my CPU and a samsung 840 evo (250GB) to replace my current SSD so that can then go in my laptop as a boot drive... Together they will cost around £200 leaving £300 ish for the graphics card now after a bit of research I am wondering which graphics card to get? Atm only running 1080p but I will at some point upgrade... btw my mobo only supports crossfire and not sli so if I'm going to cheap out and get a lower capability GPU now it would have to be perferable to be AMD so it can be crossfired at a later date and that is why I am asking for help as I have no idea what to do!

EDIT: If say I buy a 280x for example would it be better to buy a reference card and then buy a NZXT Kraken G10 and a 120mm clc at a later date...? AH decisions!!


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Its GPU purchase time! I have around £500 extra from my student loan to buy pc parts, I want to get the H110 for my CPU and a samsung 840 evo (250GB) to replace my current SSD so that can then go in my laptop as a boot drive... Together they will cost around £200 leaving £300 ish for the graphics card now after a bit of research I am wondering which graphics card to get? Atm only running 1080p but I will at some point upgrade... btw my mobo only supports crossfire and not sli so if I'm going to cheap out and get a lower capability GPU now it would have to be perferable to be AMD so it can be crossfired at a later date and that is why I am asking for help as I have no idea what to do!


How about AMD Radeon R9 280X?


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> How about AMD Radeon R9 280X?


The problem is I cant find the damn thing in stock/ from a reputable retailer... Not sure which to get although I might get one of the cheaper ones which I can add a custom cooler on later and over clock it!

Thanks for the help btw









EDIT: Found some at scan! Yay!

EDIT:EDIT: Ended up buying a 3GB MSI Radeon Radeon R9 280X as well as the H110 CPU cooler from Scan.co.uk should arrive Wednesday!


----------



## Fanboy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> The problem is I cant find the damn thing in stock/ from a reputable retailer... Not sure which to get although I might get one of the cheaper ones which I can add a custom cooler on later and over clock it!
> 
> Thanks for the help btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Found some at scan! Yay!
> 
> EDIT:EDIT: Ended up buying a 3GB MSI Radeon Radeon R9 280X as well as the H110 CPU cooler from Scan.co.uk should arrive Wednesday!


Just wondering, how much did you end up paying for that R9 280X? With the whole mining fad the prices had jumped up in recent months.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fanboy88*
> 
> Just wondering, how much did you end up paying for that R9 280X? With the whole mining fad the prices had jumped up in recent months.


Initially I was going to buy the Toxic as I it was just a tad over £300 however this was months ago... The toxic now being £380+. I payed £230 on Scan for an MSI version so pretty happy, I'll probably overclock it if I really need to but dont see myself doing that yet.

EDIT: just looked on Amazon... only 1 version of a MSI 280x selling for £475... Bloody hell!


----------



## Fanboy88

£230 is not bad considering all the inflated prices these days. Enjoy your new parts!


----------



## BabylonDown

Sup peeps. Been a while since i've been to this thread, but there are some nice rigs up for sure.

I have a bit of a dilemma. I am looking to replace the side window with one piece of Optix Acrylic. Does anyone know of a way to secure the window to the frame? I was going to use some type of velcro and attach it to the border of the case, but the velcro I can find is too thick, protruding the acrylic out too far from the case.

I was thinking of cutting the side panel to the border where the panel is flat, leaving the hinges in tact also.

Here is a picture of a prototype piece I was using. It's a little on the thick side at .080", but not horrible. If I add double sided tape or velcro it will stick out further than it already does.



I used the acrylic for my Prodigy side panel and it sits flush. I'm using vinyl tape to secure it for now until I can find some kind of replacement.


----------



## Fanboy88

I forgot what post number it was, but someone posted a picture where they took the latches off the side panel and attached them to a piece of acrylic for a full side panel window...whoever did it didn't give us specs on how do to it lol


----------



## d3adsy

You can mod your C70 case side pannel window like THIS. That's the way i did it also. Your welcome


----------



## Fanboy88

I think he wants the whole side panel to be made of acrylic though and not just replace the stock window.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fanboy88*
> 
> £230 is not bad considering all the inflated prices these days. Enjoy your new parts!


Ah thank you I will! Just have to wait for them to arrive now!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> I am looking to replace the side window with one piece of Optix Acrylic


Could you not use thin double sided tape, like sellotape but double sided? If that doesnt work you could maybe try a hinge on the back with 2 strong magnets on each corner which are fixed into the acrylic and attach to 2 corresponding magnets on the case? Actually could you not do that with all 4 corners and maybe halfway on each side for added stability? Just my ideas


----------



## BabylonDown

Well, I just attemped to drill some holes in my Prodigy window to attach to the case since there are 4 holes in the corners. What I forgot to do was tape the acrylic and I cracked it.









Think I may just stick to tape...


----------



## krillz0

which loop should I choose? or will it be same temps in both cases?


----------



## Fanboy88

Choose the loop that will look the most pleasing to you. Temps won't be affected.


----------



## krillz0

okey, thx! then there will be more pics when ek finaly sends my 290block


----------



## Brae86

Hey Guys

I just finished building my C70 the other day. nothing crazy but I just love this case, so clean and so nice to build in.
couple more mods to come just to tweak the air flow and what not.

thanks for looking

specs: 3770k @ 4.2 12GB ram , ssd boot drive , 1tb hdd for games , 2tbhdd for video storage, Gainward GTX780 Phantom GLH.




cheers


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krillz0*
> 
> okey, thx! then there will be more pics when ek finaly sends my 290block


When did you order the block from EKWB? I'm going to buy the blocks from EKWB too. So want to know how long I may need to wait.


----------



## krillz0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> When did you order the block from EKWB? I'm going to buy the blocks from EKWB too. So want to know how long I may need to wait.


ordered the day after New Year's Eve, so it should show up some day here this week, I think


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krillz0*
> 
> ordered the day after New Year's Eve, so it should show up some day here this week, I think


Awesome! Going to order tonight, two blocks + backplate + parallel terminal.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

I know a few peeps in this thread have done it, but how do you tint your window? I'm pretty sure it's just a film and you squeeze out the air bubbles. Anyone got tips and photo's of their windows? I think I might do it.


----------



## gdubc

I don't know what everyone else uses but *3m* makes window vinyl films in all types and colors. They have some pretty awesome stuff.


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> I know a few peeps in this thread have done it, but how do you tint your window? I'm pretty sure it's just a film and you squeeze out the air bubbles. Anyone got tips and photo's of their windows? I think I might do it.


I was under the impression that people just bought smoked acrylic rather than clear to achieve this.


----------



## gdubc

^this also. I noticed a couple of the websites with acrylic would cut to size for you but you still had to buy the big sheet. They carried all types of colors and finishes also.


----------



## sebar

TAP plastic sells a cut to size smoked acrylic. This is what I used.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Also they do make a tint spray, I used it on my front turn signals on my 4Runner 3 years ago and they still look good, just need to be careful not to over do it on the spray. But yeah buying pretinted would be easier lol


----------



## JAM3S121

If anyone wants to check out my build log.. not much there yet but I am planning on putting it together this weekend.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1452714/project-vengeance-corsair-c70-i7-4770k-gtx-780

No custom w/c planned until feb but a lot of meticulous details on my part.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Well I already have a window that I made. I figured it would be cheaper to tint it. Funny, I thought you'd use your own Sebar, considering how many you supplied to people here on OCN.


----------



## DarthBaggins

This is what I used on my lenses on my truck that I mentioned earlier: http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_x_7141584-P_x_x?cm_mmc=ACQ-_-Google-_-GPLA-_-7141584&ci_src=17588969&ci_sku=7141584&ci_gpa=pla&ci_kw=&gclid=CKSw55aZ7bsCFaHm7AodMzkADA

I would feel that to be easier than having to properly lay a tint film.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> If anyone wants to check out my build log.. not much there yet but I am planning on putting it together this weekend.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1452714/project-vengeance-corsair-c70-i7-4770k-gtx-780
> 
> No custom w/c planned until feb but a lot of meticulous details on my part.


Thanks. Added the link to your build log at first post.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krillz0*
> 
> which loop should I choose? or will it be same temps in both cases?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


More than likely the temps will be the same no matter, the only important part is Res - Pump, then it doesn't matter.

Oh yeah the Frankenstein is under water now







:


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *krillz0*
> 
> which loop should I choose? or will it be same temps in both cases?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than likely the temps will be the same no matter, the only important part is Res - Pump, then it doesn't matter.
> 
> Oh yeah the Frankenstein is under water now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
Click to expand...

^^ This. Choose one with the cleanest tube routing.

@DarthBaggins, I think it's time to upgrade already. 240 or 360mm rad up top.







Good work anyway.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Actually awaiting my 240 to arrive lol


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Well I already have a window that I made. I figured it would be cheaper to tint it. Funny, I thought you'd use your own Sebar, considering how many you supplied to people here on OCN.


The tinted acrylic is a bit more expensive then the clear, I only made a few of the tinted panels. I an using the clear now days. P.S. I like what you did with your build, looks sharp.


----------



## Jagerking666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Ah thank you I will! Just have to wait for them to arrive now!
> Could you not use thin double sided tape, like sellotape but double sided? If that doesnt work you could maybe try a hinge on the back with 2 strong magnets on each corner which are fixed into the acrylic and attach to 2 corresponding magnets on the case? Actually could you not do that with all 4 corners and maybe halfway on each side for added stability? Just my ideas


I think magnets sound like a great idea if it works!


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagerking666*
> 
> I think magnets sound like a great idea if it works!


I will be trying sometime this weekend when I get my watercooling parts together. Then I will cut the acrylic to fit and figure some way to attach it without it looking ugly.


----------



## Jagerking666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> I will be trying sometime this weekend when I get my watercooling parts together. Then I will cut the acrylic to fit and figure some way to attach it without it looking ugly.


If you have a router you could make a template for a small round magnet and maybe recess it into the panel.... or you could drill a hole out of the acrylic the size of the magnet and glue it in place.


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagerking666*
> 
> If you have a router you could make a template for a small round magnet and maybe recess it into the panel.... or you could drill a hole out of the acrylic the size of the magnet and glue it in place.


That is very smart. I like that thought alot. I could simply recess a magnet into the acrylic. What kind of magnets are you referring to and what do you mean by router?


----------



## Gavush

You can get those rare earth / neodymium magnets for pretty cheap on ebay.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Parts for computer arrived, h110 works great! However msi 280x isnt working no idea what to do, initially thought it might be my psu only being a 600watt model byt after using msi's own power calculator (and others) it is not that as they only recomend 500watts at most! Anyone have any advice?

EDITc isnt showing anything on my monitor but turns on and stays on... works fine if I remove gpu


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Parts for computer arrived, h110 works great! However msi 280x isnt working no idea what to do, initially thought it might be my psu only being a 600watt model byt after using msi's own power calculator (and others) it is not that as they only recomend 500watts at most! Anyone have any advice?
> 
> EDITc isnt showing anything on my monitor but turns on and stays on... works fine if I remove gpu


Did you install the drivers?


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> Did you install the drivers?


Its fixed now, for some reason wouldnt display to my monitor, hooked it up via hdmi and worked well enough to install the drivers! This is despite previously installing the disc on my pc lol


----------



## krillz0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Parts for computer arrived, h110 works great! However msi 280x isnt working no idea what to do, initially thought it might be my psu only being a 600watt model byt after using msi's own power calculator (and others) it is not that as they only recomend 500watts at most! Anyone have any advice?
> 
> EDITc isnt showing anything on my monitor but turns on and stays on... works fine if I remove gpu


check bios? so it runs pcie ant nott cpu?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> The tinted acrylic is a bit more expensive then the clear, I only made a few of the tinted panels. I an using the clear now days. P.S. I like what you did with your build, looks sharp.


Thanks









I thought more people tinted it them selves. I guess the general consensus here is that people just ordered or used smoked acrylic.

I ended up finding this guy's video, which is kinda funny since I first saw a video he posted when he made a stealth drive years ago.


----------



## JAM3S121

So I must admit, getting this case I knew it was going to be what I wanted but I am pretty blown away for what I paid @ microcenter ($109.99). I really only went with this case because it has a option to easily get a full sized window in without fan holes. I know the 350d/750d could do this, but the 750d was slightly to big for me and the 350d was not going to work in terms of size. I wanted to retain use of my soundcard and no matx board fits a soundcard and full sized gpu w/ dual slot cooler.

I am no corsair fanboy, I really only went with this case because the fractal designs window was too small, most of CM's cases have cheap paint and the windows are low quality and the list can go on.. I almost went with a haf XB, then another switch 810.. I swapped in my head 100x what case I would get and my only big criteria was I've had corsair products die on me, including at the time a $120 psu and $100 kit of ram AS well as my h100 having a dead fan controller and 1 dead fan. SO I wasn't expecting much from this case... when people on reviews say corsair cases are easy to built in I thought.. meh so is every case I've owned..

But realistically looking around at this c70 its great, the proper use of the behind the motherboard tray is astonishing.. its about as wide as my switch 810 with more space for cables, including those nifty cable straps. The paint finish beats both cooler master cases I had, its much more even and seems more durable. The grommets are not low quality like NZXT's which eventually mix with dust in the air and whenever you touch them your fingers to route your cables my fingers turned black. Even the replacement grommets from nzxt did this too.. right out of the packaging.

With that being said I really like this case, the only gripe I think anyone could make is that you need to remove both panels to take off the front panel to access the dust filter to clean it.

Can I move the drive cage mounting thing over or does it only fit in that one spot it comes stock? I know with the 350d/750d I think you can move it.. I could probably drill my own holes if not.


----------



## sebar

It truly is a very good case. I don't remove the dust filter often, in fact I have only removed it once since I have been using this case. I just run a bristled attachment from my vacuum and vacuum the font . As for the drive cage I don,t think it was intended to be moved from the factory location but I would not be hard to move it.


----------



## JAM3S121

Thats what I was thinking, ideally I think its probably best to just mount up everything the way I saw you did on your build log (I think it was another forum) with how your res/pump is mounted to the cage and the a bottom mounted 240 rad.


----------



## JBizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> It truly is a very good case. I don't remove the dust filter often, in fact I have only removed it once since I have been using this case. I just run a bristled attachment from my vacuum and vacuum the font . As for the drive cage I don,t think it was intended to be moved from the factory location but I would not be hard to move it.


Hah i do the same.. My case is shoved in between my desk n tv stand. I just vacuum the front panel n get almost all the dust. I've got so many wires cramped up top if i did the right panel it would pop out


----------



## BabylonDown

I'm getting giddy just typing this, but I will finally be watercooling my C70 this weekend. I just picked up 2 x EK waterblocked unlocked 7970's and will be using an XSPC Raystorm to cool the 3770K.

Quick question guys,

Do high density radiators like XSPC EX series with high speed fans outperform the low desnity rads like the RX with low speed fans?

The question I ask is I am undecided on whether I want to use 2 x RX 360 rads or 2 x EX rads. I want the best performance I can get. Noise isn't an issue.


----------



## Devildog83

I clean the bottom and front filters regularly. I also take the whole PC apart and clean everything every 4 or 5 months. I hate dust and and stuff inside my rig. Besides, every time I take it apart I find better ways to route the cables for a cleaner look. Much fun for me.


----------



## Gethox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> Sup peeps. Been a while since i've been to this thread, but there are some nice rigs up for sure.
> 
> I have a bit of a dilemma. I am looking to replace the side window with one piece of Optix Acrylic. Does anyone know of a way to secure the window to the frame? I was going to use some type of velcro and attach it to the border of the case, but the velcro I can find is too thick, protruding the acrylic out too far from the case.
> 
> I was thinking of cutting the side panel to the border where the panel is flat, leaving the hinges in tact also.
> 
> Here is a picture of a prototype piece I was using. It's a little on the thick side at .080", but not horrible. If I add double sided tape or velcro it will stick out further than it already does.
> 
> 
> 
> I used the acrylic for my Prodigy side panel and it sits flush. I'm using vinyl tape to secure it for now until I can find some kind of replacement.




Just take the latch off the original one like I did.


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gethox*
> 
> 
> 
> Just take the latch off the original one like I did.


How did you attach the latches to the Acrylic? What did you do about the bottom of the acrylic protruding out due to the force from the top?


----------



## Gethox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> How did you attach the latches to the Acrylic? What did you do about the bottom of the acrylic protruding out due to the force from the top?


I attached with http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/6d/Blindnieten.JPG <---- That! At the bottom i had to do a little trick, force the little metal part that is coming from the case to go down towards inside of the case and on the window I had to add a little piece of acrylic to the bottom so it can hold the window when you put pressure from the top.


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gethox*
> 
> I attached with http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/6d/Blindnieten.JPG <---- That! At the bottom i had to do a little trick, force the little metal part that is coming from the case to go down towards inside of the case and on the window I had to add a little piece of acrylic to the bottom so it can hold the window when you put pressure from the top.


I have no clue what those metallic rods are or how they were used to attach the latches.







Pictures would be a godsend.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> I have no clue what those metallic rods are or how they were used to attach the latches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures would be a godsend.


Those are rivits.


----------



## DarthBaggins

they sell inexpensive rivet kits at Harbor Freight and I think Microcenter carries them as well.


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Those are rivits.


Right... haha. I thought so. I just saw a metal rod and though, WTH?









Couldn't I use this or should I worry about cracking the acrylic?


----------



## Jagerking666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> That is very smart. I like that thought alot. I could simply recess a magnet into the acrylic. What kind of magnets are you referring to and what do you mean by router?


I had no specific magnets in mind,, and i meant a small plunge router.. or even a drill bit would work if you get the right size (i just dont know about cracking the acrylic


----------



## krillz0

now the rad's are in place... just the gpu block that has gone on vacation or somthing













sorry for the bad photos.. just got the phone right now :/


----------



## Drahadis

This tower has some serious flaws that people need to be warned about before buying.

The biggest problem is it does not work with ATX 6 screw boards, since the middle standoff is merely a peg. It allows a good deal of slack in the center and center side of the motherboard which can cause trouble for some people.

The bottom fan holes in the case are raised above the surface, breaching the fan's seal... which is worsened by a filter. Instead of working against the filter it takes a short cut and just pulls in air from around its own edges from inside the case and recirculates air from the case. Pointless design.

The window fan blow holes make a horrible noise when a fan is mounted, which I'm guessing is why I've never seen a picture of them being used. Also they're not in a good place. The CPU fan placement should be on the right side or center, over or in front of the CPU cooler intake... not behind it where it just gets sucked back out the rear exhaust fan..... that's just not a very intelligent design.

The side panel latches on mine were loose and I could push them off with my pinky without unlatching them. I'm sure its possible to fix them, they look like its easy to take off the wire clips and bend them.... but they should have worked right out of the box. My left latch on the left panel was actually kinda loose and wiggled around easily.

The window is not mod friendly. If you want to make your own window, the panel uses screw stand offs that are part of the window. You need long spacer washers so the screw presses down on the custom window. And trust me, they don't sell them in that size. You'd have to custom cut them to the right length and drill them out to a larger inner diameter so they're the right size... I checked. Pain.

The way people raved about this case, I expected a lot more from Corsair. I'm not trying to cause any trouble, but people need to be aware of any products shortfalls before deciding whether or not to pay for it. I'm just not seeing that with this case. I keep seeing online reviews that only cover the good points and never mention any shortfalls that really matter.

From now on I'm buying cases in person too. I'm not ordering cases anymore. I ended up getting a Coolermaster HAF 922 and I love it. I did the proper thing. I tracked down a store near my area that had some cases on display that I could look at and measure, and walked out with one that fit my needs. I paid about $30 more than Newegg, but the peace of mind was worth the cost. Lesson learned! I lucked out and Newegg was nice enough to pay for a shipping label since it cost 1/3 the cost of it to send it back. I just don't want anyone else to make the same mistake I did.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> I'm getting giddy just typing this, but I will finally be watercooling my C70 this weekend. I just picked up 2 x EK waterblocked unlocked 7970's and will be using an XSPC Raystorm to cool the 3770K.
> 
> Quick question guys,
> 
> Do high density radiators like XSPC EX series with high speed fans outperform the low desnity rads like the RX with low speed fans?
> 
> The question I ask is I am undecided on whether I want to use 2 x RX 360 rads or 2 x EX rads. I want the best performance I can get. Noise isn't an issue.


RX radiators perform well with fan speed at sub-1200RPM. EX & *AX* radiators start to perform well at 1200RPM & higher but the difference between them (EX/AX & RX) just a couple of degrees. I personally recommend EX or AX radiators, depending on your budget. With two 360mm radiators, I imagine you want to mod your casing to fit them? Definitely you'll need to remove the 5.25" drive bays to fit both of them. If you're going with RX360 up top, you will need to shift the radiator toward the side panel.


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> RX radiators perform well with fan speed at sub-1200RPM. EX & *AX* radiators start to perform well at 1200RPM & higher but the difference between them (EX/AX & RX) just a couple of degrees. I personally recommend EX or AX radiators, depending on your budget. With two 360mm radiators, I imagine you want to mod your casing to fit them? Definitely you'll need to remove the 5.25" drive bays to fit both of them. If you're going with RX360 up top, you will need to shift the radiator toward the side panel.


I was contemplating putting a 360 radiator in the front and I know I would have to remove my drive bay. The only reason I am against it is because I would have no place to put my fan controller. For those who have a 360 rad up front, where are you putting your fan controllers?

Hypothetically, if you had one EX 360 rad and one RX360 rad, which would you put in the front and the top?


----------



## JAM3S121

So if i got a 360 rad on top isn't a good amount of space on the third fan area not really being cooled that well since the vents on top really only look like its maybe 260mm max?


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> So if i got a 360 rad on top isn't a good amount of space on the third fan area not really being cooled that well since the vents on top really only look like its maybe 260mm max?


It is true that the top doesn't have the proper ventilation for a full 360 radiator, but the heat will still transfer through the entire radiator, so it will be slightly more efficient at cooling over a 240.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drahadis*
> 
> This tower has some serious flaws that people need to be warned about before buying.
> 
> The biggest problem is it does not work with ATX 6 screw boards, since the middle standoff is merely a peg. It allows a good deal of slack in the center and center side of the motherboard which can cause trouble for some people.


Not denying this issue but are you referring to mATX or mini atx? Or just cut down sized ATX boards like Asrocks Extreme4? How many of the 6 screws are you able to mount?
Quote:


> The bottom fan holes in the case are raised above the surface, breaching the fan's seal... which is worsened by a filter. Instead of working against the filter it takes a short cut and just pulls in air from around its own edges from inside the case and recirculates air from the case. Pointless design.


True. While it's not raised so much where it completely defeats the purpose of the fan, it does enough to hinder it. I think it's pretty stupid my self but I would suggest taking out the filter to maintain some fresh airflow.
Quote:


> The window fan blow holes make a horrible noise when a fan is mounted, which I'm guessing is why I've never seen a picture of them being used. Also they're not in a good place. The CPU fan placement should be on the right side or center, over or in front of the CPU cooler intake... not behind it where it just gets sucked back out the rear exhaust fan..... that's just not a very intelligent design.


The window is the biggest flaw. At least you can rotate it so the fans are on the other side but then it might interfere with the drive bays.
Quote:


> The side panel latches on mine were loose and I could push them off with my pinky without unlatching them. I'm sure its possible to fix them, they look like its easy to take off the wire clips and bend them.... but they should have worked right out of the box. My left latch on the left panel was actually kinda loose and wiggled around easily.


That's just a flaw with your case. Not sure why yours would be so loose but I need to use at least 2 fingers to take it off comfortably.
Quote:


> The window is not mod friendly. If you want to make your own window, the panel uses screw stand offs that are part of the window. You need long spacer washers so the screw presses down on the custom window. And trust me, they don't sell them in that size. You'd have to custom cut them to the right length and drill them out to a larger inner diameter so they're the right size... I checked. Pain.


Just use the rubber mounts that come with the case. No need for additional washers.
Quote:


> The way people raved about this case, I expected a lot more from Corsair. I'm not trying to cause any trouble, but people need to be aware of any products shortfalls before deciding whether or not to pay for it. I'm just not seeing that with this case. I keep seeing online reviews that only cover the good points and never mention any shortfalls that really matter.


Of course, this is understandable. That's why I take those newegg reviews with a grain of salt. Every case has some sort of flaw, some more then others. It just depends if those effect you or not. I think this case has too many air holes. It's just littered with them and while some might see that has a positive to let heat out or what have you. I rather have it more air tight so the air is forced in one direction rather then possible turbulence created. Whether it matters at this scale or not, im not entirely sure. Nor do I have any scientific evidence to support that this air leakage is deterrent to the performance.
Quote:


> From now on I'm buying cases in person too. I'm not ordering cases anymore. I ended up getting a Coolermaster HAF 922 and I love it. I did the proper thing. I tracked down a store near my area that had some cases on display that I could look at and measure, and walked out with one that fit my needs. I paid about $30 more than Newegg, but the peace of mind was worth the cost. Lesson learned! I lucked out and Newegg was nice enough to pay for a shipping label since it cost 1/3 the cost of it to send it back. I just don't want anyone else to make the same mistake I did.


You know, you could always go to a store, check it out in person, then order it online.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> I was contemplating putting a 360 radiator in the front and I know I would have to remove my drive bay. The only reason I am against it is because I would have no place to put my fan controller. For those who have a 360 rad up front, where are you putting your fan controllers?
> 
> Hypothetically, if you had one EX 360 rad and one RX360 rad, which would you put in the front and the top?


Hypothetically, I would put EX360 up top & RX360 in the front.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> So if i got a 360 rad on top isn't a good amount of space on the third fan area not really being cooled that well since the vents on top really only look like its maybe 260mm max?


The design of the top of the case will allow the 360mm radiator to "breathe" properly, so to speak. Picture below showing 360mm radiator mounted in the top of the case using the middle radiator 120mm fan mount.


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> The design of the top of the case will allow the 360mm radiator to "breathe" properly, so to speak. Picture below showing 360mm radiator mounted in the top of the case using the middle 120mm fan mount.


So in that picture are all 3 fans getting to release some air, or is it just one fan that isn't getting much room to breathe? It looks like the middle fan is mounted where you mounted it? post pic of how the fans look on the inside if possible?

would probably be putting a AX360 rad top, AX240 bottom.


----------



## BabylonDown

So if you guys were to use dual 360's, where the heck do you put a fan controller? :O


----------



## Fanboy88

The only one I've seen with dual 360's is RomeoKilo's MOTM build.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1422597/build-log-corsair-c70-with-twin-xspc-ax360s

I don't think he has a fan controller in there.


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fanboy88*
> 
> The only one I've seen with dual 360's is RomeoKilo's MOTM build.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1422597/build-log-corsair-c70-with-twin-xspc-ax360s
> 
> I don't think he has a fan controller in there.


Ya, I just posted in his thread and asked him how he did it. He's running PWM fans, so I am guessing they are off the mobo yet I don't see any fan wires coming off the board.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> So in that picture are all 3 fans getting to release some air, or is it just one fan that isn't getting much room to breathe? It looks like the middle fan is mounted where you mounted it? post pic of how the fans look on the inside if possible?
> 
> would probably be putting a AX360 rad top, AX240 bottom.


All three fans have room to breathe. The surface of the of the case is not flat (because of the handles) as you can see in the picture. The radiator is mounted suspended. If there is any restriction, it will be very very minimal.

This is the picture showing the fans mounted inside.


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> So if you guys were to use dual 360's, where the heck do you put a fan controller? :O


If you were willing to do some modding then you could always relocate the front I/O and then I'm pretty sure you'd have the room for the fan controller. Like this:


----------



## BabylonDown

Well, I am very curious about running PWM fans instead of using a controller.

I am just unsure how effective that is running the PWM off the CPU. Wouldn't there be a ton of throttling, which would in turn throttle your radiator fans constantly?

Wouldn't this have an effect on performance? Especially if the water inside the radiators aren't being cooled after heavy loads?


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> Well, I am very curious about running PWM fans instead of using a controller.
> 
> I am just unsure how effective that is running the PWM off the CPU. Wouldn't there be a ton of throttling, which would in turn throttle your radiator fans constantly?
> 
> Wouldn't this have an effect on performance? Especially if the water inside the radiators aren't being cooled after heavy loads?


Dont only use pwm, well by all means give it a try its not expensive! I tried to it didnt seem to work, bit of a shame maybe my mobo mind, Im going to invest in a NZXT Sentry Mix 2 Fan Controller 6 30watt chanels, so I can use one splitter per fan group. So Im gonna have 3 fans on the front amd a hdd cage mount with 1 switch another for my H110 fans and I may try and hook my GPU fans to one if its easy! Havent bought it yet, it says it supports 3 pin and 4 pin pwm fans so Im going to give it a try, anyone bought it know if its a good buy?


----------



## JAM3S121

Can anyone explain how to mount the corsair c70 window from mnpctech? It came with a bunch of rubber grommets but do i need to use them?


----------



## Gavush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> Well, I am very curious about running PWM fans instead of using a controller.
> 
> I am just unsure how effective that is running the PWM off the CPU. Wouldn't there be a ton of throttling, which would in turn throttle your radiator fans constantly?
> 
> Wouldn't this have an effect on performance? Especially if the water inside the radiators aren't being cooled after heavy loads?


I have all pwm fans in my case. I bought them thinking the 3 chassis fan headers on the motherboard were PWM as indicated on the board and in the owners manual, but this information is incorrect. I've since purchased two 3-way PWM splitters that get power from the PSU molex and use the signal from the CPU fan to control fan speed. I was using ASUS Fan Xpert until a couple of days ago where I switched to SpeedFan which is superior but more difficult to configure. At the moment I am running 4 120mm fans off the motherboard headers using the voltage control and 2 140mm fans, 1 120mm fan and the cpu cooler fan off the CPU header. I set "rules" in speedfan such that if the GPUs get hot, both the case and CPU fans increase speed, and if the CPU gets hot, both the case and CPU fans increase speed. I'm really stoked with how the software keeps up with GPU temps so I don't have to adjust the fan profile in FanXpert anymore. There is some discussion as to how many fans you can drive off one PWM signal but I had as many as 6 fans controlled by using a Y splitter for push/pull on the CPU cooler and the 3 PWM splitters "daisy chain" to run 4 other case fans. Now I'm only air cooled but I think this would work for watercooling radiator fans as well.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> Can anyone explain how to mount the corsair c70 window from mnpctech? It came with a bunch of rubber grommets but do i need to use them?


I don't have the window but if you look closely the original window then you will see that bits of the window have raised bits acting as a built in grommet, so essentially so you can use the original screws with the new window then spacers are needed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> shortened.


Hmmm I will investigate before buying a fan controller then, thanks!


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> I have all pwm fans in my case. I bought them thinking the 3 chassis fan headers on the motherboard were PWM as indicated on the board and in the owners manual, but this information is incorrect. I've since purchased two 3-way PWM splitters that get power from the PSU molex and use the signal from the CPU fan to control fan speed. I was using ASUS Fan Xpert until a couple of days ago where I switched to SpeedFan which is superior but more difficult to configure. At the moment I am running 4 120mm fans off the motherboard headers using the voltage control and 2 140mm fans, 1 120mm fan and the cpu cooler fan off the CPU header. I set "rules" in speedfan such that if the GPUs get hot, both the case and CPU fans increase speed, and if the CPU gets hot, both the case and CPU fans increase speed. I'm really stoked with how the software keeps up with GPU temps so I don't have to adjust the fan profile in FanXpert anymore. There is some discussion as to how many fans you can drive off one PWM signal but I had as many as 6 fans controlled by using a Y splitter for push/pull on the CPU cooler and the 3 PWM splitters "daisy chain" to run 4 other case fans. Now I'm only air cooled but I think this would work for watercooling radiator fans as well.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> I have all pwm fans in my case. I bought them thinking the 3 chassis fan headers on the motherboard were PWM as indicated on the board and in the owners manual, but this information is incorrect. I've since purchased two 3-way PWM splitters that get power from the PSU molex and use the signal from the CPU fan to control fan speed. I was using ASUS Fan Xpert until a couple of days ago where I switched to SpeedFan which is superior but more difficult to configure. At the moment I am running 4 120mm fans off the motherboard headers using the voltage control and 2 140mm fans, 1 120mm fan and the cpu cooler fan off the CPU header. I set "rules" in speedfan such that if the GPUs get hot, both the case and CPU fans increase speed, and if the CPU gets hot, both the case and CPU fans increase speed. I'm really stoked with how the software keeps up with GPU temps so I don't have to adjust the fan profile in FanXpert anymore. There is some discussion as to how many fans you can drive off one PWM signal but I had as many as 6 fans controlled by using a Y splitter for push/pull on the CPU cooler and the 3 PWM splitters "daisy chain" to run 4 other case fans. Now I'm only air cooled but I think this would work for watercooling radiator fans as well.


Hey Gavush. Thank you so much for the informative post. I just read your thread in regards to your Asus motherboard problems. What a runaround. lol

I am using a Maximus V Formula. I am assuming then that the CPU_OPT and CPU_CHA are PWM only although my manual shows that all OPT_FAN1-3 slots use PWM.

I will be running 6 fans on my front 360 radiator in push/pull, 3 fans on my top 360 radiator and 1 rear exhaust fan.

Is this what you are referring to when you talk about daisy chaining the fan splitters?



Would I then run the far left 4 pin female connector into the CPU_OPT or CPU_CHA header, run the far left molex to the PSU and then connect as many fans as there are fan attachments from the two splitters? Is there a limit?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Ordered my EX 360 D5 Water cooling kit that I said I was going to do months ago. Ah shieee







Gonna need your help guys next week when I try to put this puppy together.


----------



## Gavush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> Is this what you are referring to when you talk about daisy chaining the fan splitters?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would I then run the far left 4 pin female connector into the CPU_OPT or CPU_CHA header, run the far left molex to the PSU and then connect as many fans as there are fan attachments from the two splitters? Is there a limit?
> 
> I am very curious about running PWM fans instead of using a controller.
> I am just unsure how effective that is running the PWM off the CPU. Wouldn't there be a ton of throttling, which would in turn throttle your radiator fans constantly?
> Wouldn't this have an effect on performance? Especially if the water inside the radiators aren't being cooled after heavy loads?


so far as "daisy chain" the PWM splitters... you take one splitter and hook the CPU lead into the CPU or CPU OPT header on the mobo, then you take the second splitter and hook the CPU lead of the that one to one of the FAN leads of the first, so all fan plugs will have PWM information from the mobo. It costs you one fan lead on the first but you gain however many additional leads on the second. You need to hook both splitters up to MOLEX for power. With those splitters all the power is coming directly from the PSU - all you are taking off the mobo is signal. I'd guess you can hook as many up as there is signal strength for. I would guess it would degrade after being divided out too many times but what the limit is, I don't know. (I'd love a device you can plug in one pwm signal and have it maintain signal level to multiple headers.

Yes, I think you will find that all of your chassis fan headers are voltage controlled and not PWM controlled. There are many threads discussing this around. Some of the manuals specify +5v on the 4th wire. Mine specifically says PWM.

I'm not sure what sort of fan speed variation you will notice. I basically only surf the internet and play bf3/bf4 with my rig so when I'm surfing it's super low and quiet and when I play it turns up fast, I don't really notice incremental differences in anything except the main video card's on board fan which does throttle some depending on how quickly I scroll through graphically intense pages as it gets up towards 55c. If the fans are temperature controlled they'll turn down after the temperatures are down, so warm water in the radiators shouldn't be an issue - but liquid cooling PCs isn't my thing. I am an automotive technician by trade (13 years tomorrow!) so I do understand the principals - however I'm sure some of the guys who run under water on here would have additional information to offer.

I am becoming more interested in water cooling since having gone crossfire and the additional air volume and noise associated with keeping the top card at / around 70c but I also enjoy the simplicity of cooling with air and how neat heat pipes & radiators look. Plus my GPUs aren't really worth water at this point as they're dated.


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> so far as "daisy chain" the PWM splitters... you take one splitter and hook the CPU lead into the CPU or CPU OPT header on the mobo, then you take the second splitter and hook the CPU lead of the that one to one of the FAN leads of the first, so all fan plugs will have PWM information from the mobo. It costs you one fan lead on the first but you gain however many additional leads on the second. You need to hook both splitters up to MOLEX for power. With those splitters all the power is coming directly from the PSU - all you are taking off the mobo is signal. I'd guess you can hook as many up as there is signal strength for. I would guess it would degrade after being divided out too many times but what the limit is, I don't know. (I'd love a device you can plug in one pwm signal and have it maintain signal level to multiple headers.
> 
> Yes, I think you will find that all of your chassis fan headers are voltage controlled and not PWM controlled. There are many threads discussing this around. Some of the manuals specify +5v on the 4th wire. Mine specifically says PWM.
> 
> I'm not sure what sort of fan speed variation you will notice. I basically only surf the internet and play bf3/bf4 with my rig so when I'm surfing it's super low and quiet and when I play it turns up fast, I don't really notice incremental differences in anything except the main video card's on board fan which does throttle some depending on how quickly I scroll through graphically intense pages as it gets up towards 55c. If the fans are temperature controlled they'll turn down after the temperatures are down, so warm water in the radiators shouldn't be an issue - but liquid cooling PCs isn't my thing. I am an automotive technician by trade (13 years tomorrow!) so I do understand the principals - however I'm sure some of the guys who run under water on here would have additional information to offer.
> 
> I am becoming more interested in water cooling since having gone crossfire and the additional air volume and noise associated with keeping the top card at / around 70c but I also enjoy the simplicity of cooling with air and how neat heat pipes & radiators look. Plus my GPUs aren't really worth water at this point as they're dated.


Thank you again for the informative post. Regarding the Splitters, did you see the picture I took of the Gelid splitters? I remade it to offer some specific information. I believe this is what you mean.


----------



## Gavush

yes, that's correct. Technically you should also pull the RPM feedback pin on the second splitter if it has one so you don't have two RPM signals going back to the mobo. Every fan plug will have three wires but the one with the RPM feedback signal will have four wires. (This would be the one you hook up to the actual CPU fan if you had one)


----------



## wrath6647

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Ordered my EX 360 D5 Water cooling kit that I said I was going to do months ago. Ah shieee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna need your help guys next week when I try to put this puppy together.


Nice, I should be getting the rest of my gear next week as well, so mutual feeling of stokedness over here.


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> yes, that's correct. Technically you should also pull the RPM feedback pin on the second splitter if it has one so you don't have two RPM signals going back to the mobo. Every fan plug will have three wires but the one with the RPM feedback signal will have four wires. (This would be the one you hook up to the actual CPU fan if you had one)


So, cut the yellow wire on the Splitter plug that connects to the CPU fan header.







Got it.

You have been more help than I could have ever imagined. Now to find out how many fans a single header can handle even using Molex and I should be all set.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrath6647*
> 
> Nice, I should be getting the rest of my gear next week as well, so mutual feeling of stokedness over here.


First time? Cause it's mine and I have no idea how im gonna pull this off loooool


----------



## wrath6647

Yeah this will be my first computer that I've put on water. Which part are you most worried about?

I guess the thing I'm most worried about is if the way I have planned my loop out in my head will actually end up working as planned.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Likewise, I just want to make sure I plan it all out correctly. Fill/drain ports, proper loop for maximum flow, proper installation of fittings so I don't leak etc.


----------



## wrath6647

As long as we leak test for a day or so before actually booting up our systems we should be fine


----------



## Slaughtahouse

We got this bra

Aahahahha


----------



## Anti Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Likewise, I just want to make sure I plan it all out correctly. Fill/drain ports, proper loop for maximum flow, proper installation of fittings so I don't leak etc.


Using compression fittings? You should be just fine


----------



## wrath6647

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti Hero*
> 
> Using compression fittings? You should be just fine


Slaughta is planning on hardlining, I plan on using compressions.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Not initially...


----------



## wrath6647

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Not initially...


You left that little detail out...


----------



## meryqat

My 2013 C70 Build

System Specs:
Motherboard: Asus Z87-A
CPU: i5 4670K
GPU: EVGA GTX 760 ACX 2-way SLI
CPU Cooler: Antec H2O 920
PSU: Seasonic Gold X850
Memory: 16GB Vengeance DDR3
SSD:Samsung 840 120GB
HD: Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB
DVD: LG R/W CD/DVD Drive





Horizontal-Fliped window :









Custom Closed Window :



Air Flow :


----------



## DarthBaggins

Looks good, never though of rotating the window









Frankenstein is finally under water as well, awaiting a 240 rad to add when I put the gpu in the loop


----------



## district11

99% there now, Just need a backplate for the second 780, and I'll swap the pigtail PCI cables for traditional 6+2 ones, and I think I'm done.





Since I posted in this thread last, I've replaced the exhaust with an SP120, removed the ODD, added a second 2TB HDD, added a second 780 Classified, and bought a new monitor


----------



## d3adsy

May i ask where are your HDDs located? Cuz they don't fit on the MB tray on the back side. BTW nice rig!


----------



## district11

2x2TB 3.5 drives in the 5.25 bays, and an SSD behind the mobo tray


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *district11*
> 
> 99% there now, Just need a backplate for the second 780, and I'll swap the pigtail PCI cables for traditional 6+2 ones, and I think I'm done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I posted in this thread last, I've replaced the exhaust with an SP120, removed the ODD, added a second 2TB HDD, added a second 780 Classified, and bought a new monitor


Holy poop! You have that samsung monitor? That thing is ultra sexy.


----------



## Gavush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *district11*
> 
> 99% there now, Just need a backplate for the second 780, and I'll swap the pigtail PCI cables for traditional 6+2 ones, and I think I'm done.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I posted in this thread last, I've replaced the exhaust with an SP120, removed the ODD, added a second 2TB HDD, added a second 780 Classified, and bought a new monitor


Very nice. Looks great.


----------



## district11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Holy poop! You have that samsung monitor? That thing is ultra sexy.


wasn't cheap but definitely worth it


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Oh I know. I was looking at that before, then I saw the $1,000+ price tag.


----------



## Gavush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> Would I then run the far left 4 pin female connector into the CPU_OPT or CPU_CHA header, run the far left molex to the PSU and then connect as many fans as there are fan attachments from the two splitters? Is there a limit?


hey check this out: Swiftech 8-way PWM splitter

I guess you can do at least 8. Too bad the plugs aren't out the sides so it would be flat so it could fit behind the motherboard tray.


----------



## Cotsios

Hello guys, Great builds im inspired









Has anyone tried to fit in an EK 360 rad ?
I am thinking on purchasing one but i can see that it will need some modification as the Height is big.
Please if anyone did let me know and if it will be hard to do so.

Thanks


----------



## gdubc

Which rad? I bought the 360 p.e. and I don't see any issues fitting it up top.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Go to the first page, many people have gotten 360 rads up top. Not sure specifically about the EK one but I don't see why not. Most follow standard sizes.


----------



## JAM3S121

I just finished building my new c70 rig! will update the sig rig soon.

Was quite easy to build in, although I did rip the 3pin solder off one of the case fans trying to remove the flat cable from the slit, and I installed my lamptron fc5v3 too early and then could not reach the molex power. I like the cable latches in the rear a lot they take some abuse. Expect some proper pics soon, although I am still waiting on my ensourced sleeved cables and lighting to come in.


----------



## BabylonDown

I'm just about to make a purchase on some tubing and fittings for the C70. Has anyone been able to get 3/8 x 5/8 tubing on 1/2 x 5/8 fittings? Am I pushing it?


----------



## JAM3S121

Pic's arent so good.. waiting on my sleeved cables to come too so the pci-e wires look stupid. Corsair h100 fan controller doesn't work. Using my gimpy bias light monitor leds for lighting inside case, waiting on a white ccfl to come.









reppin my dwood ocn logo I've never used.. gotta put it somewhere on this build! Will post more pics when i finish my mods.. need to mount my ssd against the ODD bay (its brushed silver like my motherboard) add my sleeved cables, and get better case fans.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> I'm just about to make a purchase on some tubing and fittings for the C70. Has anyone been able to get 3/8 x 5/8 tubing on 1/2 x 5/8 fittings? Am I pushing it?


1/2 ID is too big for 3/8 ID tube. 7/16 ID tube is suitable with 1/2 ID barb though.


----------



## Masteroverclock

Hi all . How do I become a member f the club , have my c70 coming Tuesday for rebuild ( getting Rd of the half xb ) wanted something more astatically pleasing . Had to do it on a budget tho ... £99 or the case in arctic white , £60 for filters , 4 other fans and some l.e.d.s ... I've been right through the thread and there are some good loking builds .... won't be doeng WC just air . Will upload my build log on Tues evening to show you all


----------



## Cotsios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Which rad? I bought the 360 p.e. and I don't see any issues fitting it up top.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Go to the first page, many people have gotten 360 rads up top. Not sure specifically about the EK one but I don't see why not. Most follow standard sizes.


Hello, I am talking about EK 360 rad http://www.ekwb.com/shop/radiators-fans-accessories/radiators/120mm-series/ek-coolstream-xtx-series/ek-coolstream-rad-xtx-360.html
they are a bit thicker, like 64mm hight plus fan it will be 89mm heigh in total.
I saw the first page and nearly up to 400 pages of posts but no one have an EK360 rad in this case.


----------



## Cotsios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic's arent so good.. waiting on my sleeved cables to come too so the pci-e wires look stupid. Corsair h100 fan controller doesn't work. Using my gimpy bias light monitor leds for lighting inside case, waiting on a white ccfl to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reppin my dwood ocn logo I've never used.. gotta put it somewhere on this build! Will post more pics when i finish my mods.. need to mount my ssd against the ODD bay (its brushed silver like my motherboard) add my sleeved cables, and get better case fans.


nice fan controller! which is it? do u recommend it?


----------



## JAM3S121

That would be the Lamptron fc5v3, its great but probably a little overkill. I actually wanted the fc6 which is 4 channels and a little less wattage per channel but it was sold it when I got it for from my family. I highly recommend the model I have if you want all cables, they all come sleeved in a nice black sleeve, very dense. If I hit the fc6 I would have to but 3pin sleeved cables or sleeve my own.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotsios*
> 
> Hello, I am talking about EK 360 rad http://www.ekwb.com/shop/radiators-fans-accessories/radiators/120mm-series/ek-coolstream-xtx-series/ek-coolstream-rad-xtx-360.html
> they are a bit thicker, like 64mm hight plus fan it will be 89mm heigh in total.
> I saw the first page and nearly up to 400 pages of posts but no one have an EK360 rad in this case.


Do you have your mobo and case already? When I measured the space between my mobo and the top of the grill, I only had 6.2cm or so. I have no idea how 90mm will fit up there. My measurements could be wrong though. I just did a quick check.


----------



## JAM3S121

Time lapse of my computer build last night, still waiting on sleeved cables, new case fans, and some lighting but i wanted to get it going.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Ordered my XSPC 780 water block too. Didn't want to spend that much... but I was going to do it later on anyways. Mine as well get her done all together. Question, why don't many people get this block? I see everyone with EK ones but from what I have seen, the XSPC block performs better over all.


----------



## wrath6647

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Question, why don't many people get this block? I see everyone with EK ones but from what I have seen, the XSPC block performs better over all.


I think its just personal preference on aesthetic, and brand.

Serious question for those that are experienced with water cooling, how should I plan on draining my loop?


----------



## wrath6647

Nvm, I guess I would just do this


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrath6647*
> 
> I think its just personal preference on aesthetic, and brand.
> 
> Serious question for those that are experienced with water cooling, how should I plan on draining my loop?


Add drain port at the lowest point in your loop. It will help a lot.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Add drain port at the lowest point in your loop. It will help a lot.


Yeah very good thing to add, I know I added mine to the rear of my case behind my pump actually


----------



## wrath6647

OK, I will get a ball valve, but I'd like to have it attached directly to the side of the spare port on my res, I'm sure the part exists but I don't know what it's called, I'm looking for a hard piece that I can screw directly into the valve and then screw the other end into the res so that I don't have to have a length of tube along with fittings in between it. What would that be called?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrath6647*
> 
> OK, I will get a ball valve, but I'd like to have it attached directly to the side of the spare port on my res, I'm sure the part exists but I don't know what it's called, I'm looking for a hard piece that I can screw directly into the valve and then screw the other end into the res so that I don't have to have a length of tube along with fittings in between it. What would that be called?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


a tap?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Probably a male to male G1/4 adapter is what you're thinking of


----------



## wrath6647

Yup, ordered a male to male rotary fitting since it was the same price as the non rotary, and a ball valve.


----------



## Cotsios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Do you have your mobo and case already? When I measured the space between my mobo and the top of the grill, I only had 6.2cm or so. I have no idea how 90mm will fit up there. My measurements could be wrong though. I just did a quick check.


I just have received the case, and i have the moboo, it will need a slight mod to fit the EK 360 in there. but i am not sure if it will interrupt with the rams..

I know it can fit a XSPC EX360 but i am not sure about EK 360.
I am thinking to go with the EK 240 but its only 20euros difference in price. its a shame.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotsios*
> 
> I just have received the case, and i have the moboo, it will need a slight mod to fit the EK 360 in there. but i am not sure if it will interrupt with the rams..
> 
> I know it can fit a XSPC EX360 but i am not sure about EK 360.
> I am thinking to go with the EK 240 but its only 20euros difference in price. its a shame.


EK 360 *XT* or *XTX*? If *XT*, try ask @Asus11 (see *[here]*).


----------



## Cotsios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> EK 360 *XT* or *XTX*? If *XT*, try ask @Asus11 (see *[here]*).


I see thanks


----------



## Cotsios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> first time custom watercooling, happy with the outcome..& super happy about the temps/noise.. got to be the best mod ive done!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s968.photobucket.com/user/iiuhiohiuhiuiu/media/c77_zps7b91eb08.png.html


Nice job you've done there. was it hard to fit the EK360 in there?


----------



## JAM3S121

I updated my video, made it shorter as well as fit the screen properly


----------



## Cotsios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> I updated my video, made it shorter as well as fit the screen properly


Nice video dude!
COuld you tell me please how you mount the HDD's on the back of mobo?
They dont get hot there btw?
Can you take a pics of them?
Cheers


----------



## JAM3S121

I mounted them with the drive cage, not in back of the mobo. I took the extra drive cage out though. SSD's would be fine back there, hdd's probably not though.

the back of my case looks like this


----------



## Cotsios

Nice that's good cable routing!

Ok i took some measurements on the case when it arrived.
It look like if you have an ATX mobo on the top can fit up to 7.5cm radiator with fans (that would be 50mm Height radiator)
with a little modification.

You will have to cut a piece of metal where the 5.25 drives begin. nothing extreme.

I am thinking to go for an XSPC AX360 or EK Coolstream 360 PE

http://www.xs-pc.com/radiators-ax-series/ax360-triple-fan-radiator-black

http://www.ekwb.com/news/393/19/EK-releases-brand-new-CoolStream-PE-series-radiators/

Any suggestions, or any other radiator to suggest?
Thanks


----------



## Zhood

I"m trying to remove my HDD bays out of the build to allow more space for a 240 rad, anyone have any success with mounting SSDs/2.5" HDDs to the back side?

Right now I'm thinking about using the last 5.25" bay for a 3.5/2.5 combo hotswap rack+USB 3.0 combo. Only thing is that I won't have space for a fan controller.


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhood*
> 
> I"m trying to remove my HDD bays out of the build to allow more space for a 240 rad, anyone have any success with mounting SSDs/2.5" HDDs to the back side?
> 
> Right now I'm thinking about using the last 5.25" bay for a 3.5/2.5 combo hotswap rack+USB 3.0 combo. Only thing is that I won't have space for a fan controller.


why not take the small pedastal that comes pre installed in the bottom of the case and move if over? If you had some screws with a washer at the end it shouldn't go through the bigger holes at the bottom

I'm sure you can fit any ssd u want back there with doube sided mounting tape. only problem is the flex from the cables can make it a tight fit.

I want to put a 360mm radiator on the top of the case, I measured 2.5 inches or about 63mm of space at the top of my case. IF I go ahead and get a 360mm radiator is there any modding? Do I need to un rivet that small support bar inside the ODD bays?


----------



## Cotsios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> why not take the small pedastal that comes pre installed in the bottom of the case and move if over? If you had some screws with a washer at the end it shouldn't go through the bigger holes at the bottom
> 
> I'm sure you can fit any ssd u want back there with doube sided mounting tape. only problem is the flex from the cables can make it a tight fit.
> 
> I want to put a 360mm radiator on the top of the case, I measured 2.5 inches or about 63mm of space at the top of my case. IF I go ahead and get a 360mm radiator is there any modding? Do I need to un rivet that small support bar inside the ODD bays?


Any radiator smaller than 38mm will fit at the top of the case with fans without any moding,
you will have to slide the rad carefully in, and take care the metal fins that excelling in the first ODD bay not to scratch your rad while installing.
If you would like to add bigger rad you will have to cut out the support metal, but you can add only up to about 50mm rad if u have ATX mobo. otherwise you will hit the rams.


----------



## wrath6647

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhood*
> 
> I"m trying to remove my HDD bays out of the build to allow more space for a 240 rad, anyone have any success with mounting SSDs/2.5" HDDs to the back side?(


I think I've seen pictures in this thread of people mounting them on the back, I know when I tried I couldn't because I have cables with a 90 degree bend on it and due to that the side panel wont fit. So I just tucked my two SSD's on top of my optical drive. I realize not everyone has one of those these days, but it is an option if it applies to you.


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotsios*
> 
> Any radiator smaller than 38mm will fit at the top of the case with fans without any moding,
> you will have to slide the rad carefully in, and take care the metal fins that excelling in the first ODD bay not to scratch your rad while installing.
> If you would like to add bigger rad you will have to cut out the support metal, but you can add only up to about 50mm rad if u have ATX mobo. otherwise you will hit the rams.


I see what you mean, yeah I don;t think I could fit 50mm even if i wanted. I measured 2.5inches from one of the heatsinks above my h100 block. Unless I moved the radiator closer to the window side of the case? Is it hard to remove that support brace? I could jsut remove the two rivets?


----------



## Cotsios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> I see what you mean, yeah I don;t think I could fit 50mm even if i wanted. I measured 2.5inches from one of the heatsinks above my h100 block. Unless I moved the radiator closer to the window side of the case? Is it hard to remove that support brace? I could jsut remove the two rivets?


Yes if you would like to install a bigger rad than 50 mm you will have to place it closer on the window side, but then u will be able to install only 240mm rad.

If you have something that can cut metal it should not be a problem, i have not done it myself but it look ok.
But its entirely up to you what rad you choose. XSPC EX360 fits in there perfectly without any problems though, anything bigger than that you will have to cut the metal.


----------



## JAM3S121

Well I like those XSPC radiators so I could go with that, hopefully a AX series fits easily in the bottom part of the case? or is it better to do front mount. I use 2 drives.


----------



## Cotsios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> Well I like those XSPC radiators so I could go with that, hopefully a AX series fits easily in the bottom part of the case? or is it better to do front mount. I use 2 drives.


It should fit at the bottom yes.
if you have SSDs you can mound them at the back of mobo and remove the case, hence add the rad at the front, otherwise if u have normal hdds they will need some more air to cool so it might be better to leave them in the cage and add rad at bottom.
i think mount it where u like it most








I am not sure if an XSPC AX360 would fit at the top and i would like to confirm that.


----------



## CharlieHuggan

I see a lot of people paint the plastic along the outer-edge of the window and inner-edge of the front panel.

Is there any small tutorial on how to do this?


----------



## Doc3379

AX360 will definitely fit up top. That's what RomeoKilo did. Last months MotM winner.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotsios*
> 
> Any radiator smaller than 38mm will fit at the top of the case with fans without any moding,
> you will have to slide the rad carefully in, and take care the metal fins that excelling in the first ODD bay not to scratch your rad while installing.
> If you would like to add bigger rad you will have to cut out the support metal, but you can add only up to about 50mm rad if u have ATX mobo. otherwise you will hit the rams.


That's some good info towards the tax mobo users like myself, but I'm only adding a 240 rad right now other than the Swiftech 120 I already have is working like a charm.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotsios*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> why not take the small pedastal that comes pre installed in the bottom of the case and move if over? If you had some screws with a washer at the end it shouldn't go through the bigger holes at the bottom
> 
> I'm sure you can fit any ssd u want back there with doube sided mounting tape. only problem is the flex from the cables can make it a tight fit.
> 
> I want to put a 360mm radiator on the top of the case, I measured 2.5 inches or about 63mm of space at the top of my case. IF I go ahead and get a 360mm radiator is there any modding? Do I need to un rivet that small support bar inside the ODD bays?
> 
> 
> 
> Any radiator smaller than 38mm will fit at the top of the case with fans without any moding,
> you will have to slide the rad carefully in, and take care the metal fins that excelling in the first ODD bay not to scratch your rad while installing.
> If you would like to add bigger rad you will have to cut out the support metal, but you can add only up to about 50mm rad if u have ATX mobo. otherwise you will hit the rams.
Click to expand...

You can fit up to 30mm thick of 360mm radiator without removing the support bar (a.k.a. the thin metal bar) in the first 5.25" slot (behind the front I/O panel).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrath6647*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zhood*
> 
> I"m trying to remove my HDD bays out of the build to allow more space for a 240 rad, anyone have any success with mounting SSDs/2.5" HDDs to the back side?(
> 
> 
> 
> I think I've seen pictures in this thread of people mounting them on the back, I know when I tried I couldn't because I have cables with a 90 degree bend on it and due to that the side panel wont fit. So I just tucked my two SSD's on top of my optical drive. I realize not everyone has one of those these days, but it is an option if it applies to you.
Click to expand...

Yes, that is correct. You can use double sided tape to attached SSD behind the motherboard tray.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cotsios*
> 
> Any radiator smaller than 38mm will fit at the top of the case with fans without any moding,
> you will have to slide the rad carefully in, and take care the metal fins that excelling in the first ODD bay not to scratch your rad while installing.
> If you would like to add bigger rad you will have to cut out the support metal, but you can add only up to about 50mm rad if u have ATX mobo. otherwise you will hit the rams.
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you mean, yeah I don;t think I could fit 50mm even if i wanted. I measured 2.5inches from one of the heatsinks above my h100 block. Unless I moved the radiator closer to the window side of the case? Is it hard to remove that support brace? I could jsut remove the two rivets?
Click to expand...

Yes, just removed the two rivets. Drilling through the rivets should get the job done.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Didnt read through all the posts but for me to mount my EX 360, I had to take out the support post that is rivited up top and bend a tab. The rad alone would fit with support beam but it wouldnt hold fans.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

dont mind the chaos. Just leak testing.


----------



## JAM3S121

Ok so just remove the two rivets and you can fit a good sized 360mm rad. Jeez, corsair should of just placed that beam differently and extended the mesh another inch on each side and the case could of have been 360mm compatibile with no mods even easier and more people would of gotten this case I imagine. Corsair forum told me my time lapse video is gonna be posted to there fb page


----------



## Slaughtahouse

I also had to dremel the fan screws from xspc because the mounting screws were too short. This was because the case's profile. Under the handles, the case dips about 2mm lower. So when you put at 360mm rad across, its going to be flush with that profile. Not the mesh uptop. So I had to cut the long screws short because I didnt want the long screws to puncture through or bend the copper fins inside the rad. Its a bit hard to explain from my phone and without photos.


----------



## kizwan

I use 10mm screws with a couple of washer per screw.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

How many screws were you able to mount? I managed to get 6. Feels pretty sturdy. I would say I have proper airflow for 2.5120mm fans. Just a bit of the rad covered in the front end


----------



## wrath6647

Majority of my components arrived today, although I guess it was only a partial shipment (which I wasn't notified about), so I wont be getting my res and pump until this weekend probably.


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharlieHuggan*
> 
> I see a lot of people paint the plastic along the outer-edge of the window and inner-edge of the front panel.
> 
> Is there any small tutorial on how to do this?


Outside the window is very easy. All you have to do is unscrew the window on the inner side and they come right off. The front panel is a bit more difficult though. I've seen people just tape off the front panel and then paint them still in place. Then there is the method of just prying them off which if you are careful makes painting much easier, but unlike the first method you would have to attach them back and you would need some sort of adhesive for that.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> How many screws were you able to mount? I managed to get 6. Feels pretty sturdy. I would say I have proper airflow for 2.5120mm fans. Just a bit of the rad covered in the front end


Only 4 screws because the radiator use M4 screws. I think yours use M3 screws, so 6 screws sound about right. For the two screws at the back, did you use the middle 120mm fan mount on the radiator? Mine also covered a little bit at the back & the front end.


----------



## JAM3S121

messing around with lightroom 5. I don't have a dslr pic might not be amazing.


----------



## CharlieHuggan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joostflux*
> 
> Outside the window is very easy. All you have to do is unscrew the window on the inner side and they come right off. The front panel is a bit more difficult though. I've seen people just tape off the front panel and then paint them still in place. Then there is the method of just prying them off which if you are careful makes painting much easier, but unlike the first method you would have to attach them back and you would need some sort of adhesive for that.


Thanks for the info really appreciate it!


----------



## farina

Sorry if this has already been asked, but I can't find a solid answer&#8230;does anyone have a wiring guid for making a "contact plate" for the side panel fans? I would like to use the fan mounts placed on the acrylic window, but I don't want wiring going from the case to the panel if I can avoid it.

Thanks


----------



## Archer S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *farina*
> 
> Sorry if this has already been asked, but I can't find a solid answer&#8230;does anyone have a wiring guid for making a "contact plate" for the side panel fans? I would like to use the fan mounts placed on the acrylic window, but I don't want wiring going from the case to the panel if I can avoid it.
> 
> Thanks


I dont have a guide but i have pictures of how ive done it. Its pretty simple. therye powering my UV cathodes. will post pics when i get home later tonight. expect like 8 hours from now though


----------



## wrath6647

So I'm installing my cpu block which has a rotary fitting attached to it, and I noticed that it wiggles at its joint. I'm taking that as a bad sign, am I correct?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Leak test it without your components. I'd imagine their has to be some free movement for it to rotate. A bit hard to tell since I don't own any rotary fittings.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrath6647*
> 
> So I'm installing my cpu block which has a rotary fitting attached to it, and I noticed that it wiggles at its joint. I'm taking that as a bad sign, am I correct?


I use Enzotech 90 degrees rotary fittings on the CPU block. Seems solid. I also have Koolance 45 degrees rotaries & XSPC male-to-male rotary that wiggles. No leak whatsoever since I build my loop last year. Partially re-build it last December, still work well.


----------



## wrath6647

Leak tested it and it seems to be fine, so I will see how it holds up along with the rest of the loop during my 24 hour leak test.

Here is a pic so far, tubing is 3/8x5/8 PrimoChill LRT which I took some 400 grit sandpaper to and wet sanded to give it a frosted look. Since I bought monsoon light port fittings I want the tube to glow instead of the fiber optic effect that it would have on just clear tubing.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrath6647*
> 
> Leak tested it and it seems to be fine, so I will see how it holds up along with the rest of the loop during my 24 hour leak test.
> 
> Here is a pic so far, tubing is 3/8x5/8 PrimoChill LRT which I took some 400 grit sandpaper to and wet sanded to give it a frosted look. Since I bought monsoon light port fittings I want the tube to glow instead of the fiber optic effect that it would have on just clear tubing.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I think that is genius. I have not seen anyone done that before.


----------



## farina

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archer S*
> 
> I dont have a guide but i have pictures of how ive done it. Its pretty simple. therye powering my UV cathodes. will post pics when i get home later tonight. expect like 8 hours from now though


I would love to see it! Thanks!!


----------



## Slaughtahouse

I had my loop (rad, cpu bloc, pump/res) running for about 20 hours. No leaks. All good. So then I left the water in for a few days. I wasn't sure if I should leave it in there until my other parts arrived or what since it's just plain tap water. Anyways, figuring it would be smarter to empty it since the pump isnt running, I emptied it ect. But to get every as dry as possible, I ran my air compressor through my loop and blocks. I probably got an extra 25% in water excess out. Not sure if this is common practice for "drying" a loop but I thought I should share that.

Do people "dry" their components that thoroughly or was that completely unnecessary? I'm also not sure if pushing air through the lines and forcing it through the pump was a good idea either... lol


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> I had my loop (rad, cpu bloc, pump/res) running for about 20 hours. No leaks. All good. So then I left the water in for a few days. I wasn't sure if I should leave it in there until my other parts arrived or what since it's just plain tap water. Anyways, figuring it would be smarter to empty it since the pump isnt running, I emptied it ect. But to get every as dry as possible, I ran my air compressor through my loop and blocks. I probably got an extra 25% in water excess out. Not sure if this is common practice for "drying" a loop but I thought I should share that.
> 
> Do people "dry" their components that thoroughly or was that completely unnecessary? I'm also not sure if pushing air through the lines and forcing it through the pump was a good idea either... lol


Tap water? You should flush your loop with distilled water. I flushed my radiators using tap water too but after that I flushed using distilled water 2 to 3 times to removed any remnant of tap water.

Regarding drying the components, should be ok I think. Pushing air through the loop is definitely ok I think because some people do leak testing by pumping air in the loop, leave it overnight & check if there is any pressure drop. If pressure is maintained, then the loop is perfectly sealed.


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharlieHuggan*
> 
> Thanks for the info really appreciate it!


No problem. Anytime


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Tap water? You should flush your loop with distilled water. I flushed my radiators using tap water too but after that I flushed using distilled water 2 to 3 times to removed any remnant of tap water.
> 
> Regarding drying the components, should be ok I think. Pushing air through the loop is definitely ok I think because some people do leak testing by pumping air in the loop, leave it overnight & check if there is any pressure drop. If pressure is maintained, then the loop is perfectly sealed.


Well tap water is what I was using to leak test it. So I didn't flush it out with anything else. I figured since I am just waiting on a few more pieces, it won't be a big deal. By Monday, I'll have it running with Distilled water + Dazmode protector (which is supposed to be anti-bacterial and anti-corrosive). So if there is any microbial bacteria in there right now, on my dry components, the Dazmode (hopefully) should kill w/e s in there.


----------



## JAM3S121




----------



## habla2k

Hello everyone,

i want to be a Vengeance Owner soon. But first i need to make sure something. And i hope you can finaly solve my problem.

Can you tell me, if the 501mm height is WITH the feet? I have websites that say ist 501mm tall, some say 530mm. And i only have 520mm in space.

I hope you can finaly help me, so i can post some pictures soon!


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *habla2k*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> i want to be a Vengeance Owner soon. But first i need to make sure something. And i hope you can finaly solve my problem.
> 
> Can you tell me, if the 501mm height is WITH the feet? I have websites that say ist 501mm tall, some say 530mm. And i only have 520mm in space.
> 
> I hope you can finaly help me, so i can post some pictures soon!


It is hard to tell the exact measurement with a measure tape because of the height of the handles but I measured it at about 510mm. Definitely it is under 520mm though. Hope this helps!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *habla2k*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> i want to be a Vengeance Owner soon. But first i need to make sure something. And i hope you can finaly solve my problem.
> 
> Can you tell me, if the 501mm height is WITH the feet? I have websites that say ist 501mm tall, some say 530mm. And i only have 520mm in space.
> 
> I hope you can finaly help me, so i can post some pictures soon!


I measured about 505mm to the highest point on the case including handles. 19 7/8 inch's.


----------



## wrath6647

So I got my Ek 4.0 res/pump combo today and while assembling it I came across a screw that wasn't going in as far as the others, and sure enough it's actually longer than the other 3. Nothing I can't fix, but just a little heads up for others to double check things before they cause any damage/problems.


----------



## wrath6647

Preliminary pic so far, let the leak test begin.










I will be sure to post a finished picture after my leak test and fill it will coolant and I reinstall my hard drive cage along with reroute my wires and such. So stoked, I was worried I would have a super obvious leak...


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Looking good. I had to cut all of mine screws to get them to work the way I wanted too. But now i'm short and I need about 6 more of those suckers. I only have 1 intake atm. Do you know if those are common sized/threaded screws? I want to buy some more like that.


----------



## wrath6647

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Looking good. I had to cut all of mine screws to get them to work the way I wanted too. But now i'm short and I need about 6 more of those suckers. I only have 1 intake atm. Do you know if those are common sized/threaded screws? I want to buy some more like that.


They are M3 screws, I forget the length I ended up going and buying a few replacements which were the appropriate length, I can tell you what they are when I get back home. I do have an EK pump, which is not a D5, so I'm not sure if they will be the same as yours.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

I think the screws also came with the case. I'm not entirely sure but if they're M3, that's all I need to know. I can always modify them if need be. I just to need to mount another fan in the front ASAP. Love the frosting you did to your pipes btw. I was curious when you were pming me about it. Turned out great.

Here are some pic's if you want to see my setup










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1847708/width/350/height/700[/IMG]


----------



## wrath6647

Nice and clean, I can't wait to have mine all organized again. Adding a fan controller along with the mess of temperature probes that it came with kind of complicated things.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> I think the screws also came with the case. I'm not entirely sure but if they're M3, that's all I need to know. I can always modify them if need be. I just to need to mount another fan in the front ASAP. Love the frosting you did to your pipes btw. I was curious when you were pming me about it. Turned out great.
> 
> Here are some pic's if you want to see my setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1847708/width/350/height/700[/IMG]


Nice work!







Is that crossflow radiator?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Nah I got a 90 going to a 45 and the pipe is running behind the mobo.

Don't mind the finger, that was my brother sneaking into the shot lol. I'd like to give him credit. He has helped me tremendously. I've been sick for the past few days and he was there the entire way as I put this loop together.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Nah I got a 90 going to a 45 and the pipe is running behind the mobo.
> 
> Don't mind the finger, that was my brother sneaking into the shot lol. I'd like to give him credit. He has helped me tremendously. I've been sick for the past few days and he was there the entire way as I put this loop together.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That look good. I bet that is second revision or V2 of the XSPC dual bay res/pump combo.

I've been sick a couple of days too but more annoyingly, my allergies causing breathing problem.

BTW, I'm waiting GPU blocks + backplate to arrive this Tuesday. Can't wait to play games without noisy fans.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Yea its the V2. It's amazing playing a game with no gpu fan. It's a bit weird at first lol

I was just examining your loop, Kizwan. I like how you are kinda running it in parallel. That's what my brother suggested me to do but I didn't have another rad. It looks pretty cool. I wonder if actually makes a noticeable difference in temps.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gethox*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just take the latch off the original one like I did.


Any chance we can get some more pictures of your case particularly how you did the side panel it looks sick!

Also anyone seen the 760T it looks awesome!


----------



## wrath6647

While, the 760 does look very nice, I'm going to be sticking with my C70, mainly because it has handles, and I really like the aesthetic of it. Plus it is a mid tower, I don't have the room for a full tower.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrath6647*
> 
> While, the 760 does look very nice, I'm going to be sticking with my C70, mainly because it has handles, and I really like the aesthetic of it. Plus it is a mid tower, I don't have the room for a full tower.


Ah yes Im not getting it either but that side panel! If I could give my c70 something like that, that'd be awesome!


----------



## Cotsios

What do you think would perform better?
Hardware labs The Black Ice® GT Stealth 360
http://www.hwlabs.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=27&Itemid=24

or
XSPC AX/EX 360


----------



## wrath6647

So here is the finished product. I'm happy, oh and I was researching if I could watercool my current block, and even if I wanted to get a full cover block I can't since I can't find one that fits the Galaxy GTX 670. Oh well, eventually my gpu will be integrated into my loop.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## wrath6647

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotsios*
> 
> What do you think would perform better?
> Hardware labs The Black Ice® GT Stealth 360
> http://www.hwlabs.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=27&Itemid=24
> 
> or
> XSPC AX/EX 360


I'm not sure about performance differences, but from my experience with installing my 240 xspc crossflow, I had to mount it slightly diagonal in order to get it in such a place that the port doesn't conflict with the heat sinks on my motherboard, so from a practicality point, depending on how you're going to orientate it in your case, I would say the black ice looks like it would be easier to fit due to the ports being set inwards a little.


----------



## JAM3S121

What do you guys think for case fans?

I was thinking of buying twin pack corsair AF LED white for the front of my case, or 3 phobya nano g silent fans. I need more air flow for positive pressure.


----------



## Cotsios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think for case fans?
> 
> I was thinking of buying twin pack corsair AF LED white for the front of my case, or 3 phobya nano g silent fans. I need more air flow for positive pressure.


Why purchase AF if u need air pressure?
For the from of the case cz of the HDDs cage better use SP120.
Use AF for back exhaust fan.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrath6647*
> 
> I'm not sure about performance differences, but from my experience with installing my 240 xspc crossflow, I had to mount it slightly diagonal in order to get it in such a place that the port doesn't conflict with the heat sinks on my motherboard, so from a practicality point, depending on how you're going to orientate it in your case, I would say the black ice looks like it would be easier to fit due to the ports being set inwards a little.


I see. black ice is thinner as well 30mm heigh.

What do you think about Coolermaster prestidge 240L?
Does it have any potential for further expansion for up to GPU and reservoir?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Internal air pressure. Not static pressure.


----------



## Asus11

does the c70 fit the RIVE Black?


----------



## ninjurai

Here's my C70. Window mod, and GTX770 SLI, AX850 and SP120's all new. I also painted all the trim panels black yesterday. Sorry about the crappy photos.


----------



## wrath6647

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> does the c70 fit the RIVE Black?


Yes but it will block a rubber grommet, check out the very first post in this thread and there is a section about EATX boards, along with a spoiler that has the rampage IV extreme in it.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjurai*
> 
> Here's my C70. Window mod, and GTX770 SLI, AX850 and SP120's all new. I also painted all the trim panels black yesterday. Sorry about the crappy photos.


Looks very nice.


----------



## Gavush

My second ORICO 5.25" bay adapter came in from China via amazon and I was able to mount the SSD nail down my cable management since everything was in place. I did an RMA on one of my 140mm fans due to a rattle that was faint when it was new and eventually got worse... unfortunately the color is slightly different. Running positive case pressure w/ only the rear exhaust fan as an outlet. I think the bay adapters are an excellent way to free up air flow from the front of the case if you aren't using the 5.25 bays and only have a couple of drives to mount. Really happy with how that turned out.


----------



## Gereti

Hey guy's , i was planning to buy Black C70 case for my pc becose my rosewill armor evo is too tiny to hold my 6990+6970 CF (6970 cant fit with accelero mono cooler)

So, i was planning to build my pc for C70
but, i was just thinking will my psu('s) fit in this case, and those cable's (yes, i use two psu set on my pc, i have coming split cable for 24pin so i can then just power my both psu's like one

psu's are: XFX 550W core edition + 750W chieftec semimodular

Parts:
Corsair H80i (rma needed)
asus crosshair V formula -z 990FX
phenom II 1055T
Gigabyte Radeon [email protected] Twin turbo
HIS Radeon [email protected] Mono
XFX550W+Chieftech 750W

i was thinking that too, is it those handle's how strong, if i want to carry my computer somewhere?


----------



## BabylonDown

So, I started putting together the computer over the weekend. Was working on some LED lighting like RomeoKilo did on his case. It turned out ok, but nothing like Romeo's acrylic glow. It seems brighter in the pictures and less blue. I'm getting some light runoff as you can see on the case floor and vertical radiator. Not a major deal. I may add a strip of LED on the top rad running across to shed some light on the video cards hopefully.

I decided to go all out and scrap the 5.25 bay. I am going to figure out a way to mount a fan controller in my full acrylic window at the top right, hopefully flush with the window. Can't afford to go all PWM now as I already have the regular Corsair SP fans.

It seems I cannot fit compressions fittings with room on the video cards vertically. I may have to purchase a bridge instead. The GPU's came with a dual bridge, but I need one for a triple slot.







If I were to get a bridge should I get clear or black?

I will be mounting the Raystorm block once I clean off the paste. I cut a small hole for the front IO connectors like Romeo did. Easy enough and fits the Power,Reset, HDD LED etc perfectly. I don't use front panel audio, so no need to drill another hole for that.

Cable management is going to be a little tougher since the 5.25 bay isn't there to block the unsightly mess that I used to have. More finesse will have to be used.

I am going to order a few 45 adapters for a few spots. I have all straight compression fittings and I really think a few 45's would really clean up the hose.

Bitspower Multi Z 150 Reservoir and EK pump top I will be picking up in a couple days second hand. Couldn't pass it up. I will be mounting it beside the motherboard. I'll be using Primochill Red LRT tubing and Distilled water. I may add some dye down the road if I'm bored of looking at a clear tube.









I would really appreciate any advice you guys have. I wanted to finish this build two weeks ago, but I decided to give myself the time to do it right. I still need a couple things. I need some fan splitters, which seem impossible to find in person. They have to be ordered unfortunately. And some 45 adapters.


----------



## benjamen50

I'm going to buy this case this week, I cant wait to get it! It looks so awesome!


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *habla2k*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> i want to be a Vengeance Owner soon. But first i need to make sure something. And i hope you can finaly solve my problem.
> 
> Can you tell me, if the 501mm height is WITH the feet? I have websites that say ist 501mm tall, some say 530mm. And i only have 520mm in space.
> 
> I hope you can finaly help me, so i can post some pictures soon!


If anyone living in the states is planning on buying a c70 and wants to buy used I have one (military green) for sale. It has a Side window mod and is in excellent condition. Please check it out in my
rig sig below and PM me if you have any further questions. THANX!


----------



## benjamen50

I'm thinking whether to get military green or gun metal black... Man they both look good.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think for case fans?
> 
> I was thinking of buying twin pack corsair AF LED white for the front of my case, or 3 phobya nano g silent fans. I need more air flow for positive pressure.


I have SP 120 quiets in the front and the AF 120 RED LED's on the HDD cages for intake with 1 LED in the back and it works well, very nice airflow across my GPU's and the motherboard. The lights are not very bright but I am getting more lighting in the mail soon. With the H100i on top in exhaust and an AF 140 in the bottom for intake the case stay's very cool.


----------



## radarz

Hello, so I have had my case for over 5 months. I have been looking for new fans instead of the stock corsair fans. My problem is I don't know the specs of the stock fans. So I don't know what fans are better. Can any one make some fan suggestions that are better then the stock fans! That would be great, thanks.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radarz*
> 
> Hello, so I have had my case for over 5 months. I have been looking for new fans instead of the stock corsair fans. My problem is I don't know the specs of the stock fans. So I don't know what fans are better. Can any one make some fan suggestions that are better then the stock fans! That would be great, thanks.


I havent got them myself (yet!) but many people have corsair SP/AF fans they come in 120mm and 140mm sizes and in quiet versions (pwm controlled).


----------



## DarthBaggins

I have 2 af 140mm on the top port on mine (Quiet Series) and will probably be putting them back in my Source 210 case since I have a 240 rad on push pull going on that section (has 4 B Gears Blasters on it)














the b gears 120's are rated at 103cfm and cost around 9.99-11.99 a fan


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I have SP 120 quiets in the front and the AF 120 RED LED's on the HDD cages for intake with 1 LED in the back and it works well, very nice airflow across my GPU's and the motherboard. The lights are not very bright but I am getting more lighting in the mail soon. With the H100i on top in exhaust and an AF 140 in the bottom for intake the case stay's very cool.


so you are using fans on the front as well as fans mounted on the hdd cage


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> so you are using fans on the front as well as fans mounted on the hdd cage


Yes I am. I have 9 fans including the one on the NB/VRM's. ---- 2 x FNT, 2 x HDD cages, 2 x H100i 1 x 140mm bottom and 1 x 120 back and 1 x 60 mm NB/VRM. It's not noiseless but effective. All but the 60mm are Corsair.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I have 2 af 140mm on the top port on mine (Quiet Series) and will probably be putting them back in my Source 210 case since I have a 240 rad on push pull going on that section (has 4 B Gears Blasters on it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the b gears 120's are rated at 103cfm and cost around 9.99-11.99 a fan


What is the static pressure for those fans? SP it more important for RADS than high airflow.

Example - 75 CFM with 3.0+ static pressure is better than 100+ CFM and 1.75 static pressure.

I found these on the bgears website and was actually surprised they has 3.0 mmH20. It was at full speed at 35+dbA but with 103 CFM, if you don't mind the noise they look good. Curious to see how the cool at lower RPM for lower noise.


----------



## Archer S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *farina*
> 
> I would love to see it! Thanks!!


SORRY i completely forgot about this when i got home from school, but hey better late then never right?

Below is the pair of connections on the case. in the top right corner there is a recess that was perfect for them. the wires are soldered to a pair of scrap metal plates (just break something around your house) and the other end is just routed to a molex.. On the case itself i have electrical tape for insulation and some double sided "foamy" tape to hold those on. this tape also compresses nicely if need be.



Here is the receiving terminals on the actual side panel. Again same idea, except i skipped the electrical tape. The trick here is to line the plates up just right so they dont short. I also chose to route the cables under the little flap you see there just because it was neat. That plugs into my cathode box and then i have a pair of cathodes on the top and left of the window inside.



And lastly here is the SUPER bright blue glow i get on my tubes as a result of this. Anywhere else i would put these cathodes something inside the case would block their light and the tubes would glow very dimly. That was upsetting me and that's why i did this.



Hope it helps


----------



## farina

That is perfect!! Thank you, I'm going to try to do the same thing!


----------



## benjamen50

Mhm, just bought my case today!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> What is the static pressure for those fans? SP it more important for RADS than high airflow.
> 
> Example - 75 CFM with 3.0+ static pressure is better than 100+ CFM and 1.75 static pressure.
> 
> I found these on the bgears website and was actually surprised they has 3.0 mmH20. It was at full speed at 35+dbA but with 103 CFM, if you don't mind the noise they look good. Curious to see how the cool at lower RPM for lower noise.


Yeah those are the ones I use and really I don't really notice any unbearable noise


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archer S*
> 
> SORRY i completely forgot about this when i got home from school, but hey better late then never right?
> 
> Below is the pair of connections on the case. in the top right corner there is a recess that was perfect for them. the wires are soldered to a pair of scrap metal plates (just break something around your house) and the other end is just routed to a molex.. On the case itself i have electrical tape for insulation and some double sided "foamy" tape to hold those on. this tape also compresses nicely if need be.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the receiving terminals on the actual side panel. Again same idea, except i skipped the electrical tape. The trick here is to line the plates up just right so they dont short. I also chose to route the cables under the little flap you see there just because it was neat. That plugs into my cathode box and then i have a pair of cathodes on the top and left of the window inside.
> 
> 
> 
> And lastly here is the SUPER bright blue glow i get on my tubes as a result of this. Anywhere else i would put these cathodes something inside the case would block their light and the tubes would glow very dimly. That was upsetting me and that's why i did this.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it helps


That is very cool. What do you mean by having the plates line up so they don't short? I have the exact same UV cathodes as you with the black inverter.







Would love to do this.


----------



## BabylonDown

Here's a couple new pictures I took with some lighting. I installed the Raystorm for test fitting purposes. I will be picking up the Bitspower 150 Multi-Z reservoir and EK D5 pump top this evening. Then I will try to figure out how to route the tubing.

I will be looking for the wisdom here at Overclock.net for some advice. I will post update pictures once everything is mounted.


----------



## kizwan

My WIP rig. Received my water blocks yesterday. I'm glad to run my rig quiet again. Still need to get sleeved cables & paint either top rad to black or front rad to Ferrari red.


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> My WIP rig. Received my water blocks yesterday. I'm glad to run my rig quiet again. Still need to get sleeved cables & paint either top rad to black or front rad to Ferrari red.
> 
> 
> 
> I would definitely go with the Black Ice. The build quality on those rads is pretty much unmatched and the thickness will make it a lot easier to mount. But keep in mind that the Black Ice will perform better with high RPM fans due to the high FPI.


Those blocks and that bridge. Mmmmmm! Looks good!


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Love it. I wouldn't change the colours. The black bridge looks sick


----------



## JAM3S121

My build time lapse is linked on corsairs frontpage - https://www.facebook.com/Corsair !


----------



## Archer S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> That is very cool. What do you mean by having the plates line up so they don't short? I have the exact same UV cathodes as you with the black inverter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to do this.


If the contacts on your side panel are off, one of them may touch BOTH the contacts mounted on the case itself shorting them out. Since the ones on the case are directly soldered to a molex line you dont want anything bridging them, ever.


----------



## MrPariah

Going to be getting this case for an awesome white and blue colour scheme build I got planned out. Someone willing to help a fella out and tell me if the NZXT Kraken X60 fits as a top mount on this case? Thanks in advanced


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPariah*
> 
> Going to be getting this case for an awesome white and blue colour scheme build I got planned out. Someone willing to help a fella out and tell me if the NZXT Kraken X60 fits as a top mount on this case? Thanks in advanced


Fo sho mein. If it fits a Corsair H100 it fits the Kraken.


----------



## DarthBaggins

The stock holes can hold a 280 rad on the top so the kraken 60 is def not an issue:thumb:


----------



## Archer S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> The stock holes can hold a 280 rad on the top so the kraken 60 is def not an issue:thumb:


Not Quite! Depends on the rad hole spacing


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archer S*
> 
> Not Quite! Depends on the rad hole spacing


The rad on the x60 is set to a 140mm rad and fan hole spacing. Also it states on the c70 manual/box it can hold a 280 rad


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archer S*
> 
> Not Quite! Depends on the rad hole spacing


This. They for sure do not have the same spacing. H110 will fit in factory holes, kraken means it's craft time.


----------



## Archer S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPariah*
> 
> Going to be getting this case for an awesome white and blue colour scheme build I got planned out. Someone willing to help a fella out and tell me if the NZXT Kraken X60 fits as a top mount on this case? Thanks in advanced


In short, yes it will. There is enough space for it.

In more detail, the hole spacing on the kraken X60 (and every other radiator except corsairs H110) is 15mm. But corsairs spacing on the case is 20mm. Get ready to ream those holes a little bit!. If you look on the front page there's a link to how i did it.


----------



## Archer S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> The rad on the x60 is set to a 140mm rad and fan hole spacing. Also it states on the c70 manual/box it can hold a 280 rad


its not the size of the fans that's important here, its the spacing BETWEEN the fans.


----------



## KaffieneKing

I'm sure some of the mesh holes will line up enough to install it no matter what the spacing!

EDIT: just looked at the case, just below the 280 mounts there is some mesh holes should line up fine, just install the rad with only 4 screws I did for my H110 and its still very secure, hope this helps.


----------



## Archer S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> I'm sure some of the mesh holes will line up enough to install it no matter what the spacing!


I was too. But the 280 rad is far too big to really play around with it and try to fit it in the mesh. Its just easier to ream the holes a tad. (technically you dont even need to do that if you abandon rubber grommets)


----------



## DarthBaggins

Well he's only mounting a single 140 rad really so it will fit, also if you run the inlet/outlets toward the rear of the case spacing shouldn't be an issue

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Archer S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Well he's only mounting a single 140 rad really so it will fit, also if you run the inlet/outlets toward the rear of the case spacing shouldn't be an issue
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


noooo the x60 is a dual 140mm rad. And yes spacing WILL be an issue because the kraken uses standard 15mm spacing.

Here, everything you need to know:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1270969/official-corsair-vengeance-c70-gaming-case-owner-club/2000#post_19432664


----------



## DarthBaggins

That's the x90 is a dual

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Archer S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> That's the x90 is a dual
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


.............
http://www.nzxt.com/product/detail/83-kraken-x60-cpu-cooler


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah I just looked it up : smh: I was thinking a different one lol


----------



## Cotsios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> My WIP rig. Received my water blocks yesterday. I'm glad to run my rig quiet again. Still need to get sleeved cables & paint either top rad to black or front rad to Ferrari red.


nice modification!

About the Black Ice rad will not perform well with quiet sp120s?
I know it has hight density of fpis but it is suppose to perform equally well with ex360 on low speed?

http://www.hwlabs.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=27&Itemid=24


----------



## wrath6647

Got an email from mnpctech this morning that they are taking orders again for their smoked window replacements, thought I'd share with the rest of the C70 owners in case you have also tired of the fan grill in your window.

Orders ship on the 27th.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotsios*
> 
> nice modification!
> 
> About the Black Ice rad will not perform well with quiet sp120s?
> I know it has hight density of fpis but it is suppose to perform equally well with ex360 on low speed?
> 
> http://www.hwlabs.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=27&Itemid=24


I don't know how well the quiet edition going to perform but the high performance SP120 performs well @1100 - 1200 RPM. The difference between running @1100/1200 RPM & @full speed 2350 RPM are only ~3 degrees Celsius on the CPU core when fully loaded with Prime95.


----------



## MrPariah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> Fo sho mein. If it fits a Corsair H100 it fits the Kraken.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> The stock holes can hold a 280 rad on the top so the kraken 60 is def not an issue:thumb:


Thanks bud! Really appreciate can't wait to do this build, going to be awesome


----------



## BabylonDown

Finally got my pump top and reservoir. Doing some test fitting in the rig. Going to have to dremel some of the lip off the motherboard tray to the left of the reservoir to get the bottom right screw hole mount to sit flush with the case.

It seems I will only be able to screw in the pump top using the right screw hole as the left screw hole is in the rubber grommet area where he PSU cables go. Guess I will add some double sided tape to the top mount for added stability. I doubt I will have to worry about it moving around.









I am going to purchase a 1/4 male to male connector to connect the pump and res.

Should I buy a bridge to connect the gpu's or just get some 90 fittings and cross connect them from bottom left port to top right?


----------



## Cotsios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> Finally got my pump top and reservoir. Doing to test fitting in the rig. Going to have to dremel some of the lip off the motherboard tray to the left of the reservoir to get the bottom right screw hole mount to sit flush with the case.
> 
> It seems I will only be able to screw in the pump top using the right screw hole as the left screw hole is in the rubber grommet area where he PSU cables go. Guess I will add some double sided tape to the top mount for added stability. I doubt I will have to worry about it moving around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to purchase a 1/4 male to male connector to connect the pump and res.
> 
> Should I buy a bridge to connect the gpu's or just get some 90 fittings and cross connect them from bottom left port to top right?


You doing good job there mate.
I would be going for cross connection with 90 degrees fittings, it will look better i think.


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotsios*
> 
> You doing good job there mate.
> I would be going for cross connection with 90 degrees fittings, it will look better i think.


Awesome. Thanks for the reply. I was thinking the same thing. I'm getting some 90 adapters hopefully before the week is out.

The only other question I have is, should I paint the EK Links black?


----------



## benjamen50

I've managed to break one of the cable management clips for the back chassis of the Corsair Vengeance C70 Military Green, any ideas where I could get a replacement?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> I've managed to break one of the cable management clips for the back chassis of the Corsair Vengeance C70 Military Green, any ideas where I could get a replacement? I don't mind paying for it.


Welcome to the broken clip club!







If I remember correctly, you can get replacement from Corsair. Try call/pm/email their CS. Or PM @Corsair Joseph.


----------



## BabylonDown

I am trying to figure out how to run my loop and incorporate the motherboard ports into the equation. Here is something I drew up, but not loving the arrangements. Any suggestions?


----------



## benjamen50

Could someone explain what the SATA Power ports on the high-end/gaming motherboards do? And also the PCI-E Power Socket on the motherboard (I've seen one of these at the 1st PCI-E x16 Lane)?


----------



## JAM3S121

They add extra power when you are using SLI. I think its because PCI-E 3.0 requires more power and if you are using a mid range board they usually don't have a PLX chip so they draw power differently. The extra sata cable helps provide enough power so a plx chip isn't needed.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> I am trying to figure out how to run my loop and incorporate the motherboard ports into the equation. Here is something I drew up, but not loving the arrangements. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The "yellow" routing look much cleaner than the other alternative. It keep the length of the tube to minimum.


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> The "yellow" routing look much cleaner than the other alternative. It keep the length of the tube to minimum.


Ya. The black lines you see I actually edited to remove. You weren't supposed to see it.







I didn't feel like starting all over again

Is that the best I can do?


----------



## Cotsios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> I am trying to figure out how to run my loop and incorporate the motherboard ports into the equation. Here is something I drew up, but not loving the arrangements. Any suggestions?


Yes the yellow is much cleaner!
Which way is your water flow?


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotsios*
> 
> Yes the yellow is much cleaner!
> Which way is your water flow?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotsios*
> 
> Yes the yellow is much cleaner!
> Which way is your water flow?


Does it really matter what direction the flow is? Won't it all reach an equilibrium?

What kind of spacer should I use between the reservoir and pump? Do I need a rotary fitting?

Something like this?

https://www.dazmode.com/store/product/11mm_rotary_spacer_adapter_-_male-male_g1_4_-_silver/

Or this?

https://www.dazmode.com/store/product/12mm_spacer_dual_connecting_fitting_-_male_male_-_g1_4/


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> The "yellow" routing look much cleaner than the other alternative. It keep the length of the tube to minimum.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya. The black lines you see I actually edited to remove. You weren't supposed to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't feel like starting all over again
> 
> Is that the best I can do?
Click to expand...

If I were you, I probably go like this: GPU >> CPU >> MOBO >> top radiator >> reservoir, but your routing look better IMO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotsios*
> 
> Yes the yellow is much cleaner!
> Which way is your water flow?


Should be like this:-
reservoir >> pump >> front radiator >> GPU's >> CPU >> top radiator >> MOBO >> reservoir
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> Does it really matter what direction the flow is? Won't it all reach an equilibrium?
> 
> What kind of spacer should I use between the reservoir and pump? Do I need a rotary fitting?
> 
> Something like this?
> 
> https://www.dazmode.com/store/product/11mm_rotary_spacer_adapter_-_male-male_g1_4_-_silver/
> 
> Or this?
> 
> https://www.dazmode.com/store/product/12mm_spacer_dual_connecting_fitting_-_male_male_-_g1_4/


Yes, loop routing & direction doesn't matter but choose one that use less tube & look cleaner.

For reservoir & pump, male-to-male rotary (G1/4" thread) is the one you want to use.


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> If I were you, I probably go like this: GPU >> CPU >> MOBO >> top radiator >> reservoir, but your routing look better IMO.
> Should be like this:-
> reservoir >> pump >> front radiator >> GPU's >> CPU >> top radiator >> MOBO >> reservoir
> Yes, loop routing & direction doesn't matter but choose one that use less tube & look cleaner.
> 
> For reservoir & pump, male-to-male rotary (G1/4" thread) is the one you want to use.


Awesome.

I have to figure out something for my drain port now. I'm tempted to run a QD off the bottom right fitting on the GPU so I can use the slack in tubing off the front radiator. Otherwise I may just running a T fitting off the front rad and tilt the case to drain.

Something like this:

QD3 Female Quick Disconnect No-Spill Coupling, Compression
https://www.dazmode.com/store/product/qd3-female-quick-disconnect-no-spill-coupling-compression-for-10mm-x-13mm-38in-x-12in-black_copy_1/

QD3 Male Quick Disconnect No-Spill Coupling, Compression
https://www.dazmode.com/store/product/qd3-male-quick-disconnect-no-spill-coupling-compression-for-10mm-x-16mm-38in-x-58in-black/


----------



## Doc3379

After it leaves the GPU it should go into the rad for cooling before it hits the CPU. If you put it after the CPU then you are just putting all that hot water from the GPU's into your processor. Why not cool it off with the top rad before hand.?


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc3379*
> 
> After it leaves the GPU it should go into the rad for cooling before it hits the CPU. If you put it after the CPU then you are just putting all that hot water from the GPU's into your processor. Why not cool it off with the top rad before hand.?


I hear what you are saying, but does the loop not reach an equilibrium where it doesn't matter?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc3379*
> 
> After it leaves the GPU it should go into the rad for cooling before it hits the CPU. If you put it after the CPU then you are just putting all that hot water from the GPU's into your processor. Why not cool it off with the top rad before hand.?


Except reservoir before pump, order of the loop is not important. Water/coolant will reached equilibrium at which time the difference between temp of the water entering & exiting the radiator will be only a couple of degrees.


----------



## Cotsios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Except reservoir before pump, order of the loop is not important. Water/coolant will reached equilibrium at which time the difference between temp of the water entering & exiting the radiator will be only a couple of degrees.


That is correct.








kizwan are you happy with the performance of the EX360? Does it run well with low RPM fans?
I am thinking to purchase this kit. https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-266-XS
What do u think? I might add one GPU as well, will perform well?


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotsios*
> 
> That is correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kizwan are you happy with the performance of the EX360? Does it run well with low RPM fans?
> I am thinking to purchase this kit. https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-266-XS
> What do u think? I might add one GPU as well, will perform well?


I don't believe the EX will run as well as the RX on low rpm. In the 1200rpm range is where the EX starts to even out with the RX. Depends on your intended fan speed.


----------



## Cotsios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> I don't believe the EX will run as well as the RX on low rpm. In the 1200rpm range is where the EX starts to even out with the RX. Depends on your intended fan speed.


Yes thats what i though as well, but cannot fit an RX on the top of the case ;/
Need something that works evenly well on low rpms.
I though about Black Ice Stealth as well, but that one needs high rpm fans as well.


----------



## FTWxxMODZxx

.


----------



## FTWxxMODZxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> I am trying to figure out how to run my loop and incorporate the motherboard ports into the equation. Here is something I drew up, but not loving the arrangements. Any suggestions?


pump - lower rad - gpu block - upper rad - lower mobo - out of upper mobo to cpu - reservoir.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotsios*
> 
> That is correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kizwan are you happy with the performance of the EX360? Does it run well with low RPM fans?
> I am thinking to purchase this kit. https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-266-XS
> What do u think? I might add one GPU as well, will perform well?


I have EX240 & I like it. It perform well @1200 RPM. I usually run my fans @1100 - 1200 RPM. The difference between running them @1100 - 1200 RPM & 2350 RPM (max speed for SP120) is only 3 - 4 degrees. SP120 @1100 - 1200 RPM is running silently enough for me.

That with 750 pump. Do you have enough budget with similar kit but with D5 pump?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotsios*
> 
> Yes thats what i though as well, but cannot fit an RX on the top of the case ;/
> Need something that works evenly well on low rpms.
> I though about Black Ice Stealth as well, but that one needs high rpm fans as well.


I have HL Black Ice GTS 360. I run fans @1100 - 1200 RPM too. Like the EX, this one perform well too.

If you're going for 360 + 240 radiators, for 240 radiators, you can go with thick radiator like RX240 or Alphacool UT60 240 or HL Black Ice SR-1 240 because it going to the bottom or front. You also can consider Alphacool Monsta 240 but only if you put it on the front with little modding to the 5.25" bay. Only go with Monsta if you can do push/pull setup.

The latest RX240/360 have high FPI fins. I don't know how well it perform with low RPM fans though. Keep in mind if you're going to get RX radiator.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

I contacted Corsair about getting more screws since I had to dremel mine to mount the rad. Shipping it for free, no questions asked. I asked them for some cable management clips too. Mighty nice of them to ship it for free


----------



## dallas1990

can i fit 2 240mm rads and a 120mm rad in a c70?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Yea, that is supported by default.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Hey anyone know anywhere you can get the handles and/or other parts of the case, in the UK? I want to make an itx version of the case and decided it would be too difficult to chop the case up into a long itx.


----------



## matbry01

for what i am aware all they do it dust filters and the hdd bays with the sliding cradle's. if that other way is get one cheep and just butcher it.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matbry01*
> 
> for what i am aware all they do it dust filters and the hdd bays with the sliding cradle's. if that other way is get one cheep and just butcher it.


If thats the case I'll probably postpone the itx upgrade unless I can get all my current goodies into one of the cm haf things but I dont think they will fit a 280mm rad and a huge gpu!


----------



## matbry01

what gpu you dropping in there sounds pretty hench. mind you if it over hangs that much it does have removable hdd bays.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matbry01*
> 
> what gpu you dropping in there sounds pretty hench. mind you if it over hangs that much it does have removable hdd bays.


Basically wanted to move my c70 sig rig into something more mobile, bit annoying lugging it to and from uni! Its fine for now but seeing as I only have 1 gpu it might be wise to at *some point* move to an itx or at least matx


----------



## Cotton

Currently working on a C70 build with a military theme.

Almost complete, just about 85% done.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

^ What the...

Needs more knives


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> Currently working on a C70 build with a military theme.
> 
> Almost complete, just about 85% done.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That corsair cooler is going to be mounted inside right?







bit too ott for me but it looks good!


----------



## Cotsios

What do you think about my loop configuration guys?
Just a simple cpu loop for now.
I am thinking to fit the EK-KIT H3O 240 HFX.
http://www.ekwb.com/shop/kits-cases/kits/ek-kit-h3o-240-hfx.html

Is it good kit to start?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Really if you're mounting the rad externally id use those two round spots corsair gives to give it a cleaner route. But internally and paint the rad OD green to match the case, to me that would make it set in with the theme.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Really if you're mounting the rad externally id use those two round spots corsair gives to give it a cleaner route. But internally and paint the rad OD green to match the case, to me that would make it set in with the theme.


My initial thoughts but thats not possible to use the hose holes as its an aio.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> My initial thoughts but thats not possible to use the hose holes as its an aio.


Yeah I realized that after I posted, guess time to go custom water lol


----------



## zHHk

Hey guys,

I'm new to this forum and recently started building in a C70.
I was wondering if you can fit a H100i in the front instead of the HDD cages.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zHHk*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm new to this forum and recently started building in a C70.
> I was wondering if you can fit a H100i in the front instead of the HDD cages.


I honestly dont see why not... it'll require at most a minor mod, unless the hose wont reach. A quick question why do you want to? Cant you just mount it up top?

EDIT: Just googled the hose length of the H100i, 11.5 inches its close but pretty certain it wont reach, I think RAM would also get in the way for it to function as a cpu cooler


----------



## zHHk

Thanks for the answer!
I was going to remove the cages for optimal airflow and use a 3.5'' to 5.25'' adapter to put my HDD into the drivebay.
It looked pretty empty then. And since I can't do a Push/Pull config. on the top of my case because of my MOBO I was wondering if the h100i would fit in the front. But I guess 11.5 inches is not enough to reach the front panel.


----------



## Cotsios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zHHk*
> 
> Thanks for the answer!
> I was going to remove the cages for optimal airflow and use a 3.5'' to 5.25'' adapter to put my HDD into the drivebay.
> It looked pretty empty then. And since I can't do a Push/Pull config. on the top of my case because of my MOBO I was wondering if the h100i would fit in the front. But I guess 11.5 inches is not enough to reach the front panel.


YOu might be able to do a push pull on top of the case if u put the rad closer to the window side.
u dont have to use the provided holes for the screws.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotsios*
> 
> YOu might be able to do a push pull on top of the case if u put the rad closer to the window side.
> u dont have to use the provided holes for the screws.


This.

Also push pull isn't much of an improvement over just push or pull. If you want to see larger improvements and haven't already bought the H100i get a H110, I got one, its great and has 36% more rad space, and larger fans means slower rotations meaning it is also quieter. Just control it with a pwm mobo connector or a fan controller.


----------



## HAWXER




----------



## DarthBaggins

Kinda wish corsair would design a C30(or whatever numbers they'd choose) mitx case with the similarities of the c70, but it'll be interesting to see someone chop and custom make one lol


----------



## JAM3S121

you guys think im missing anything to w/c my build? I plan to mouse the pump+res with a male to male and mount it along the hdd cage with the extra holes it has for a 120mm fan. Will use sp120 fans for both rads. I am pretty sure by my measurements if I just pull the radiator forward slightly instead of mounting it center it will have no problems with hitting my ram or mobo heatsinks.

I know i need tubing+coolant, most likely just primochill clear and mayhems.


----------



## testudoaubreii

Hey guys. I am thinking about SLI'ing Gigabyte 780 Ghz Ed, but I have been reading that temps will get pretty high (up in the 80's range) for one of the cards. As you all know, the case has two fan spots on the plexi-glass side of the case. I would only be able to get one (bottom fan) on there because my CPU cooler hoses are in the way of the top spot. That is not a bad thing, I suppose, because the bottom spot is right where the two cards are, so it will be blowing air onto the cards...that is if I should have a fan blowing in or out. Oh, by the way, the cards will not be separated by a slot.

The way I have the fans in the case set up now is the two in the front and on the bottom are blowing air into the case. The two fans on the top and the two on either side of the radiator (push/pull) in the rear are blowing out. I have no fans on the side of the case, yet.

(1) Is this a good fan set up so far? I think that it is because my temps are fine for both the CPU and the GPU, just trying to get some opinions.

(2) If I put a fan on the side, would help cool down the GPUs in SLI? And, if so, should I be blowing air in or out?

(3) is it going to be a hassle? Will it be worth SLI'ing?

I think that is all I have lol.

Thank you in advance for your responses, help, advice and suggestions.

Testudo


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> 
> 
> you guys think im missing anything to w/c my build? I plan to mouse the pump+res with a male to male and mount it along the hdd cage with the extra holes it has for a 120mm fan. Will use sp120 fans for both rads. I am pretty sure by my measurements if I just pull the radiator forward slightly instead of mounting it center it will have no problems with hitting my ram or mobo heatsinks.
> 
> I know i need tubing+coolant, most likely just primochill clear and mayhems.


You will need a rad mount to mount the reservoir to the extra fan location, I use the Bitspower 120mm Water Tank Mount Panel (BP-120WTMP-BK): http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14355/ex-rad-318/Bitspower_120mm_Water_Tank_Mount_Panel_BP-120WTMP-BK.html?tl=g30c97s169

You might also want to throw in a couple 90 degree fittings to make tube routing easier.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *testudoaubreii*
> 
> Hey guys. I am thinking about SLI'ing Gigabyte 780 Ghz Ed, but I have been reading that temps will get pretty high (up in the 80's range) for one of the cards. As you all know, the case has two fan spots on the plexi-glass side of the case. I would only be able to get one (bottom fan) on there because my CPU cooler hoses are in the way of the top spot. That is not a bad thing, I suppose, because the bottom spot is right where the two cards are, so it will be blowing air onto the cards...that is if I should have a fan blowing in or out. Oh, by the way, the cards will not be separated by a slot.
> 
> The way I have the fans in the case set up now is the two in the front and on the bottom are blowing air into the case. The two fans on the top and the two on either side of the radiator (push/pull) in the rear are blowing out. I have no fans on the side of the case, yet.
> 
> (1) Is this a good fan set up so far? I think that it is because my temps are fine for both the CPU and the GPU, just trying to get some opinions.
> 
> (2) If I put a fan on the side, would help cool down the GPUs in SLI? And, if so, should I be blowing air in or out?
> 
> (3) is it going to be a hassle? Will it be worth SLI'ing?
> 
> I think that is all I have lol.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your responses, help, advice and suggestions.
> 
> Testudo


1. If you're currently happy with temps (and they are under 80 degrees!) then the temps are fine!

2. what kind of fans are on the GPU itself? Blower = side fan intake, otherwise the fans are working against each other. If the GPU fan is just strapped to the heatsink then I would test both configs using the exact same stress test and see which one is cooler, experiment swap around fans see what works for your setup.

3. No idea







Good luck if you decide to go ahead with it! Also how many HDD cages do you have installed? If you only have 1 then you can put 2 140/120mm AIOs with that GPU bracket with the fan, sorry cant remember its name!


----------



## testudoaubreii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> 1. If you're currently happy with temps (and they are under 80 degrees!) then the temps are fine!
> 
> 2. what kind of fans are on the GPU itself? Blower = side fan intake, otherwise the fans are working against each other. If the GPU fan is just strapped to the heatsink then I would test both configs using the exact same stress test and see which one is cooler, experiment swap around fans see what works for your setup.
> 
> 3. No idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck if you decide to go ahead with it! Also how many HDD cages do you have installed? If you only have 1 then you can put 2 140/120mm AIOs with that GPU bracket with the fan, sorry cant remember its name!


Thanks for the input!

Temps are fine with the one GPU. I have a Gigabyte Windforce 780 Ghz Ed, so it has three fans on the bottom of the GPU. I have the HDD barcket in there with 2 SSDs and 1 HDD. The fans that I have in the front are in the very front. You can see it in my avatar. There is a spot for a fan on the HDD bracket, though. Should I put a fan there, too? That would be taking air in from the front fans and throwing it on the the GPU(s).


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *testudoaubreii*
> 
> There is a spot for a fan on the HDD bracket, though. Should I put a fan there, too? That would be taking air in from the front fans and throwing it on the the GPU(s).


Why not!? The only time adding extra fans will be an issue is if they make too much noise or if they are competing!


----------



## testudoaubreii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Why not!? The only time adding extra fans will be an issue is if they make too much noise or if they are competing!


That sounds good. Perhaps, I will give that a shot. I hope that I will be able to do this and beef up my rig a bit. Any suggestions on a side panel fan?


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *testudoaubreii*
> 
> That sounds good. Perhaps, I will give that a shot. I hope that I will be able to do this and beef up my rig a bit. Any suggestions on a side panel fan?


No idea, I'm no expert by any means! If it'll fit use the same ones you already have? Depends on whether you like them or not.


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> You will need a rad mount to mount the reservoir to the extra fan location, I use the Bitspower 120mm Water Tank Mount Panel (BP-120WTMP-BK): http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14355/ex-rad-318/Bitspower_120mm_Water_Tank_Mount_Panel_BP-120WTMP-BK.html?tl=g30c97s169
> 
> You might also want to throw in a couple 90 degree fittings to make tube routing easier.


yeah i got a few 45 degrees i dont know if i will need 90s or not I actually looked at your set up and want mine quite similiar.. how would you go about draining your loop? Everyone I ask tells me they add this and that fitting yet you never see them.. all the really clean WC builds never use those ball valves or drain valves from what I can tell.

Here's what my internals look like as of now.


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> yeah i got a few 45 degrees i dont know if i will need 90s or not I actually looked at your set up and want mine quite similiar.. how would you go about draining your loop? Everyone I ask tells me they add this and that fitting yet you never see them.. all the really clean WC builds never use those ball valves or drain valves from what I can tell.
> 
> Here's what my internals look like as of now.


A drain valve would not be a bad idea to make things easy but it is not needed. For my build I will just use a syringe and suck most of the water out of the res and they lay the case on its side and remove one of the stop plugs from the GPU block to drain the rest of the system. Not very elegant but it works. On my latest build I did include a drain valve and it is a nice feature.



90 degree fittings are great and I am sure a couple would work out well in your situation. In my C70 build I need two 90 degree rotaries and a 45 degree rotary in order to clear the motherboard heat sink. If you look closely you will see the 90's on the top rad.


----------



## JAM3S121

I see, thanks for the pics sebar. I'm def looking to do something like yours. I watched your video on youtube and love how the leds light up the liquid with the xspc blocks, I'm hoping 2x 240mm AX Rads should be enough.. I know it can fit a 360 on the top but I'd rather keep it simple.


----------



## wrath6647

I got my smoked window in from mnpctech today, it is noticeably darker than the stock one but I don't dislike it. Before



After


----------



## sdmf74

Hey JAM3S121 what PSU cables are those? If you dont mind me askin


----------



## DarthBaggins

They look like custom sleeved Lutros or Darksides, but only he would know


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrath6647*
> 
> I got my smoked window in from mnpctech today, it is noticeably darker than the stock one but I don't dislike it. Before
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking good. I love how your tubing gleams through it. I contacted them but it came out to 32 US to ship it to me. I'm sure with the conversion at the current rate, it would of been $35+, So I passed. Maybe in the future i'll do it.


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Hey JAM3S121 what PSU cables are those? If you dont mind me askin


Made by the great Ensource found here @ Ensourced Custom Cables if you recongize the front page picture its from a very famous 900D build on this forum called 900D CSQ Maxed Out by Jameswalt who just rebuilt his rig under a new theme. It cost me $95 for a 24pin, 12pin to 8pin/6pin pcie power and 8pin cpu power cable. I would highly recommend him. To sleeve properly you are most likely looking at about $50ish for supplies, then hours of your time.. I simply don't have the time for it or the proper workplace. Other vendors charge much more for cables that plug directly to your PSU.

If you want just extensions they are much cheaper. He has a pretty quick turn around time, took him 4 days to make my cables, 3 day priority mail.





I need to buy the E22 combs to neaten them up but I love it so far. He doesn't make the molex/sata modular cables but the fat 24pin covers it up anyway.


----------



## sdmf74

Very nice, I already have a full set of custom corsair cables I was just thinkin how nice those would go with my theme cause Im about to expand my h220 and something like that
may give me more tubing color options. I just dont know if red tubing would look good with red cables so I was thinkin maybe white tubing?

I know it's not a c70, I do still have one though just debating on whether or not to keep it


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> Made by the great Ensource found here @ Ensourced Custom Cables if you recongize the front page picture its from a very famous 900D build on this forum called 900D CSQ Maxed Out by Jameswalt who just rebuilt his rig under a new theme. It cost me $95 for a 24pin, 12pin to 8pin/6pin pcie power and 8pin cpu power cable. I would highly recommend him. To sleeve properly you are most likely looking at about $50ish for supplies, then hours of your time.. I simply don't have the time for it or the proper workplace. Other vendors charge much more for cables that plug directly to your PSU.
> 
> If you want just extensions they are much cheaper. He has a pretty quick turn around time, took him 4 days to make my cables, 3 day priority mail.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to buy the E22 combs to neaten them up but I love it so far. He doesn't make the molex/sata modular cables but the fat 24pin covers it up anyway.


Those cables are awesome but insanely expensive for what you're getting. I guess that's just how it goes for custom sleeving due to the man hours. Looks great though.

Cleaned up my PC a bit and added this hipster filter. Enjoy.


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Those cables are awesome but insanely expensive for what you're getting. I guess that's just how it goes for custom sleeving due to the man hours. Looks great though.
> 
> Cleaned up my PC a bit and added this hipster filter. Enjoy.


Yeah, its a little steep but if you look for the famous member of this forum who sleeves, his custom jobs start at like $300-$400 just for the 3 cables I got. The way I built my C70 Vengeance Rig was I wanted a solid themed build, red, silver, black that ran really well. I knew if I bought all the tools to sleeve myself the way a lot of famous builds look it would cost me $70 in supplies/tools easily. Gotta figure you need straight edge shears, pin removal tools, heat gun if you use heat shrink, then all the sleeve. I also have a PSU that has "double wires" which means its not exactly easy for a first timer to do and at the end of the day my whole PC would be down for a few days. I used my old psu from a previous build (seasonic x750 a fantastic psu) to use with my newer one. If I had bought another psu and saved my old rig completely I would of sleeved the new psu and I was still building the rig and had my current pc.

Could u post more pics of ur build? I want to see how the tubing looks specifically with the window off. Tryin to see how clean it looks with a drive bay res.


----------



## Devildog83

I agree there, the 4 x 6+2 pci-e cables I got for X-Mas were $60 and the 24 pin I have coming was about $40 but it's well worth it. My PSU has a lot of double wires too and I did not want to take the chance of screwing up and melting something either. I don't really need any other cables sleeved than that because the rest are pretty much hidden. I also bought an white LED strip to go under the edge of the motherboard for a little glow from under there. When the rest get's here I am going to strip my PC down and do a build log from start to finish. By the way I got mine from modDIY and wish I had not. Because of Chinese new year my order will have taken about a month to get.









This is a preview of what it will look like but without the 24 pin that's coming.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Waoooaaahh^ When did you PC become so badass? That looks amazing! Have you been posting your updates all this time? Cause last time I remember, your cards and cables weren't like that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> Yeah, its a little steep but if you look for the famous member of this forum who sleeves, his custom jobs start at like $300-$400 just for the 3 cables I got. The way I built my C70 Vengeance Rig was I wanted a solid themed build, red, silver, black that ran really well. I knew if I bought all the tools to sleeve myself the way a lot of famous builds look it would cost me $70 in supplies/tools easily. Gotta figure you need straight edge shears, pin removal tools, heat gun if you use heat shrink, then all the sleeve. I also have a PSU that has "double wires" which means its not exactly easy for a first timer to do and at the end of the day my whole PC would be down for a few days. I used my old psu from a previous build (seasonic x750 a fantastic psu) to use with my newer one. If I had bought another psu and saved my old rig completely I would of sleeved the new psu and I was still building the rig and had my current pc.
> 
> Could u post more pics of ur build? I want to see how the tubing looks specifically with the window off. Tryin to see how clean it looks with a drive bay res.


Yea when you put it like that, it is a fairly good deal.

I have my own log going but I think this photo should be suffice.


----------



## JAM3S121

nice build, did you paint the rings?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> nice build, did you paint the rings?


You mean on the fans, or around the PCI-E cables?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

If you're addressing me, yea. I painted the rings and the case a Tan Camo colour.


----------



## Hells

Finally decided to try and get my C70 build completed after many months of neglect. I've ordered some clear perspex, will grab the other missing components (GPU, fans, cables etc.) early next week. The GPU is likely going to be a 780, as tempting as the 780ti is.

On the subject of fans, what do you guys think the best fan setup would be for a typical air cooled system? Thinking of replacing the stock 3x 120mm and adding 2x 140mm, one in the slot above the CPU and another at the bottom next to the PSU. Not sure how effective that bottom 140mm would be in particular, would it really be able to suck much air into the case with the filter and raised mounts?

Been popping by this forum occasionally and have to say, there's some lovely builds here and I always enjoy looking through them all. Good stuff! ^.^


----------



## DarthBaggins

I have 2 AF140's as an exhaust on the top of mine and seemed to work well w/ the 2 stock fans on the front and the single rear, but now even with watercooled it's allowed my case temps to remain around 21c.


----------



## MLJS54

Did the 3 stock case fans come with 3 to 4 pin adapters for anyone?

I have them connected to my mobo right now but would rather connect them to my PSU.

Additional question -- any issue running all 3 fans to one molex connector or should each fan get its own if I have enough slots on my PSU?


----------



## benjamen50

No the case didn't come with 3 pin to molex adapters and the adapters with 3x 3 pin work fine.


----------



## matbry01

although i been quiet on hear thought it was time to post what i got in mine never mind the psu it is a crap one but will be changing that to a RM850 at the end of the month XD
i have a question on the fan set-up though, i got corsair 120 hp on the bottom as you probs can tell from the blade pitch, corsair sp120 quiets in the front on the in, the standard fans the case came with on the top on the out, H55 on the in on the back.

is there any issues with this setup ?? imho i think i need it re arranging,


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matbry01*
> 
> although i been quiet on hear thought it was time to post what i got in mine never mind the psu it is a crap one but will be changing that to a RM850 at the end of the month XD
> i have a question on the fan set-up though, i got corsair 120 hp on the bottom as you probs can tell from the blade pitch, corsair sp120 quiets in the front on the in, the standard fans the case came with on the top on the out, H55 on the in on the back.
> 
> is there any issues with this setup ?? imho i think i need it re arranging,


Just switch the H55 to push/exhaust, otherwise you should have decent flow.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Just changed my front stock case fans out for a couple of BGears blaster 120's and my temps improved drastically, and the LEDs on the stocks were starting to annoy me a little lol.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Just changed my front stock case fans out for a couple of BGears blaster 120's and my temps improved drastically, and the LEDs on the stocks were starting to annoy me a little lol.


When did they start selling these cases with stock LED fans.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matbry01*
> 
> although i been quiet on hear thought it was time to post what i got in mine never mind the psu it is a crap one but will be changing that to a *RM850* at the end of the month XD
> i have a question on the fan set-up though, i got corsair 120 hp on the bottom as you probs can tell from the blade pitch, corsair sp120 quiets in the front on the in, the standard fans the case came with on the top on the out, H55 on the in on the back.
> 
> is there any issues with this setup ?? imho i think i need it re arranging,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I've read bad review on RM PSU but RM850 seems ok though. Recommended by jonnyguru & it's good enough for me to believe this is solid product.

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=369
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/RM850/11.html
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5777/corsair-rm850-850-watt-80-plus-gold-power-supply-review/index5.html


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matbry01*
> 
> although i been quiet on hear thought it was time to post what i got in mine never mind the psu it is a crap one but will be changing that to a RM850 at the end of the month XD


As posted above, apparently the RM850 is pants... I dont really 'get' PSUs so I cant comment, although I know Seasonic is usually good quality. Just whatever you do do not get what I've got CX600M is a piece of $h!t


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> When did they start selling these cases with stock LED fans.


Not sure but they were in mine when I bought it around Christmas lol


----------



## matbry01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Just switch the H55 to push/exhaust, otherwise you should have decent flow.


i see ok as in this setup case/fan -<-< -/radiator ?

just done it but got a increase in temp aswell :/


----------



## matbry01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Not sure but they were in mine when I bought it around Christmas lol


maybe they didn't have any in a case that was so had them and upgraded you on the sly XD


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matbry01*
> 
> i see ok as in this setup case/fan -<-< -/radiator ?
> 
> just done it but got a increase in temp aswell :/


Increase in which temp? MB or CPU?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matbry01*
> 
> maybe they didn't have any in a case that was so had them and upgraded you on the sly XD


Must be for those special black cases then







lol


----------



## matbry01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Increase in which temp? MB or CPU?


cpu temp


----------



## matbry01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Must be for those special black cases then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


must be hahahaa XD


----------



## DarthBaggins

What kind of fans did you install?


----------



## matbry01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> What kind of fans did you install?


on about me ? X D


----------



## matbry01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I've read bad review on RM PSU but RM850 seems ok though. Recommended by jonnyguru & it's good enough for me to believe this is solid product.
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=369
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/RM850/11.html
> http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5777/corsair-rm850-850-watt-80-plus-gold-power-supply-review/index5.html


ok i dont rely get power supplies either but i am guessing this is better
http://www.dabs.com/products/corsair-860w-ax860i-80plus-platinum-high-performance-digital-psu-8D4T.html?src=17


----------



## DarthBaggins

this is the next one I'm getting to replace my TX650M:
http://www.lepatek.com/eng/product_content/1/1/20/


----------



## jlhawn

update of my C70, got a ssd and added another Noctua fan at the bottom.
my wife got me the Crucial M500 120gb ssd from her supplier so it was free








@ Devildog, how bout them SeaHawks, I went to the parade in Seattle as I live in Olympia.
so many comments I read online about people doubting the SeaHawks, guess they can eat crow now.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> update of my C70, got a ssd and added another Noctua fan at the bottom.
> my wife got me the Crucial M500 120gb ssd from her supplier so it was free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Devildog, how bout them SeaHawks, I went to the parade in Seattle as I live in Olympia.
> so many comments I read online about people doubting the SeaHawks, guess they can eat crow now.


GoHawks, #LOB. I watched because I am too far away and have to be near my tech's in-case something goes wrong. Everyone seemed to forget 3 things, 1) Defense wins superbowls 2) the NFC was by far the best league and the Hawks were the best in the NFC. 3) Manning had not faced the likes of the tsunami that was the Seahawks all year and would crumble. I tried to tell people what was coming but I was even surprised at the 43-8 score. I was thinking 34/21 or something. The 12's rule. I watched the very 1st Seahawks game in 76' and have been waiting for this for 38 years.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> GoHawks, #LOB. I watched because I am too far away and have to be near my tech's in-case something goes wrong. Everyone seemed to forget 3 things, 1) Defense wins superbowls 2) the NFC was by far the best league and the Hawks were the best in the NFC. 3) Manning had not faced the likes of the tsunami that was the Seahawks all year and would crumble. I tried to tell people what was coming but I was even surprised at the 43-8 score. I was thinking 34/21 or something. The 12's rule. I watched the very 1st Seahawks game in 76' and have been waiting for this for 38 years.


yes this is true, what I also saw in the game was how the entire team worked together, I had not seen that in a long time in a super bowl, it just looked like every player did their job and made sure that their team mates had help if needed. most games with other teams I only see half the team doing anything correct, it seemed like every player on the Hawks performed their position correctly.
I didn't think you would make it to the parade as you live in Yakima.








I have even been to Hawks games in the old Kingdome.









of course the Hawks should have won the super bowl against the Steelers but the refs thought otherwise.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> yes this is true, what I also saw in the game was how the entire team worked together, I had not seen that in a long time in a super bowl, it just looked like every player did their job and made sure that their team mates had help if needed. most games with other teams I only see half the team doing anything correct, it seemed like every player on the Hawks performed their position correctly.
> I didn't think you would make it to the parade as you live in Yakima.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course the Hawks should have won the super bowl against the Steelers but the refs thought otherwise.


Yes, Superbowl 40 sucked. I still have the official hat. LOL

The other thing that tells the whole story in my opinion is that Manning took the Bronco's to the Superbowl but the Hawks took Russel Wilson there. It's about a better team not one superstar QB. The Better team by far won that game.


----------



## Devildog83

By the way, on topic here, I have the last pieces to my build coming soon in a 24 pin to match the PCI-E cables and a white LED light strip for under the edge of the motherboard to give a contrasting white glow from inside. I am going to take the whole thing apart and do a build log when they get here. Because of Chinese new year I will have waited a month for them to get here. Kinda tuff for a guy with zero patience.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matbry01*
> 
> ok i dont rely get power supplies either but i am guessing this is better
> http://www.dabs.com/products/corsair-860w-ax860i-80plus-platinum-high-performance-digital-psu-8D4T.html?src=17


That is good PSU too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> this is the next one I'm getting to replace my TX650M:
> http://www.lepatek.com/eng/product_content/1/1/20/


Nice.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> By the way, on topic here, I have the last pieces to my build coming soon in a 24 pin to match the PCI-E cables and a white LED light strip for under the edge of the motherboard to give a contrasting white glow from inside. I am going to take the whole thing apart and do a build log when they get here. Because of Chinese new year I will have waited a month for them to get here. Kinda tuff for a guy with zero patience.


looking forward to it. and as always have fun.


----------



## matbry01

i am not a wiz when it comes to psu's found a topic on hear to do with the rm series psu's and apparently there "crap" and i should be looking at the ax series ? calculated the spec on what i got and with the parts i am getting is around 590W spec i got is

I7 3.2G
9 gig of corsair vengeance will be dropping more in soon to make it 18 possibly.
will be dropping a gtx 780 superclocked.
1, 120 gig ssd
2ata drives 250G each
1,corsair hp 120
2 corsair 120's fans can be seen in previous post.
2 standard corsair fans in the top.
obviously the standard dvd r/w, cd r/2 drive.
and the H55 water cooler.

but if i am folding as well and all that i am sure i will something a bit more butch than a 590.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Look into the ax760i or 860i, that should leave more than enough room for any expansion


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matbry01*
> 
> i am not a wiz when it comes to psu's found a topic on hear to do with the rm series psu's and apparently there "crap" and i should be looking at the ax series ? calculated the spec on what i got and with the parts i am getting is around 590W spec i got is
> 
> I7 3.2G
> 9 gig of corsair vengeance will be dropping more in soon to make it 18 possibly.
> will be dropping a gtx 780 superclocked.
> 1, 120 gig ssd
> 2ata drives 250G each
> 1,corsair hp 120
> 2 corsair 120's fans can be seen in previous post.
> 2 standard corsair fans in the top.
> obviously the standard dvd r/w, cd r/2 drive.
> and the H55 water cooler.
> 
> but if i am folding as well and all that i am sure i will something a bit more butch than a 590.


I have

FX 8350 OC 4.7 24/7
R9 270x/7870 X-fire OC 1200/1400 24/7
9 fans 3 are LED
H100i
1 x SSD
1 x HDD
2 x 12" cold cathode light bars
To power all of this an Seasonic SS660XP2 Platinum PSU
The only time I came close to using 600w was running Prime95 and Unigen Valley at the same time overclocked to 4.8 Ghs on CPU and 1235/1450 on the GPU's. I was informed by the Seasonic rep here at OCN that the PSU could handle well over the 660w and I never even made it to 660w of draw. For that set up a 660w platinum is plenty but if you plan on getting another GPU I would go to at least 750w and maybe 850w. I haven't folded but I have mined and still well under max wattage. I recommend Seasonic platinum PSU's but Corsair and others make very good units also.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Well last I remember SeaSonic actually makes a lot of Corsair's PSUs.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Well last I remember SeaSonic actually makes a lot of Corsair's PSUs.


Not as much anymore as they used to but yes they make some of them. Corsair AX series are very good PSU's and I think are a bit cheaper and easier to get sleeved cables for.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Everything you need to know

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/power-supply-oem-manufacturer,2913.html


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Yea its the V2. It's amazing playing a game with no gpu fan. It's a bit weird at first lol
> 
> *I was just examining your loop, Kizwan. I like how you are kinda running it in parallel. That's what my brother suggested me to do but I didn't have another rad. It looks pretty cool. I wonder if actually makes a noticeable difference in temps.*


Sorry, I think I missed this post. I just found it while browsing this thread. As far as I know there is no benefit running in parallel except temps on both GPU's will almost the same. With serial config, the last GPU (in order of the loop) may run a little bit hotter. My GPU2 running only 1 - 2 degrees hotter than GPU1. Parallel setup require strong pump to maintain acceptable flow rate. I couldn't tell you off the top of my head the flow rate I need to maintain but simple loop like mine, a D5 pump can handle it just fine.

BTW, I changed fan on top radiator from exhaust to intake. As far I can tell, I'm able to reduced GPU temps between 5 to 6 Celsius. I probably change the front radiator to thicker radiator like HL Black Ice SR-1 240 & also getting two XSPC water temp sensor, if I can get them locally.


----------



## kizwan

We have 173 members now!









https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Av32SYawOggYdGVwRm9GakdoTnJ5dWVwSkxBVzNWdlE&single=true&gid=1&output=html&widget=true


----------



## DarthBaggins

Looks like the Gunmetal Black cases are where it's at, lol


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Nah man, Desert camo is where it's at!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## JAM3S121

I'm surprised so many green cases. I know the green looks good in person but you really need a themed rig to pull it off. the black one is really sleek looking imo and you really can't tell its military themed inspiration if someone didnt know it imo.


----------



## Devildog83

I gonna' do it. I am going to make the first cobalt blue C70. Don't it make my black case blue.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> I'm surprised so many green cases. I know the green looks good in person but you really need a themed rig to pull it off. the black one is really sleek looking imo and you really can't tell its military themed inspiration if someone didnt know it imo.


I disagree you need a themed rig. The color matches nicely with most off the shelf parts. Not to mention it's nice to have a computer that isn't a generic black like most ones these days.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

I thought the Green looked poor in good lighting conditions. I wasn't a fan of the final coat of paint or the quality of it. Whatever you want to call it. Looked a bit cheap. Like a toy. Or maybe I just got bored of it... idk That's why I ended up painting it. But I think when you're buying the C70 case, it's go green or go home.

@Devil, you gotta make it red!

Still waiting for that other mod who said he was going to paint his case Cherry red or something.

edit2:

This is a good comparison of the colour. It should be like the thermaltake green is. It's hard to tell without a comparison but the stock green doesn't look right in person imo.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Devildog83

I am looking at the new 760T when it's released. When I get it I'm going to strip this case down and give it a proper paint job, or not. If you really want to know the truth it's getting a bit stale for me. Don't get me wrong I love it but I get bored easily. I think cobalt blue with a red interior will be very nice.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

I'm not sure what you mean "the truth is getting a bit stale for me" but yea go for it.

This one was done blue and looks absolutely insane.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean "the truth is getting a bit stale for me" but yea go for it.
> 
> This one was done blue and looks absolutely insane.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I meant I am getting kinda' bored with my C70, I need do do something for a change. so I want to paint it and/or get a new case (760T). Don't really like that one, looks like somebody pulled it out of the garbage can.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Yea I understand completely. I was looking at the Inwin 901 case but it's ballsy expensive and doesn't natively support radiators as far as I can tell.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> I thought the Green looked poor in good lighting conditions. I wasn't a fan of the final coat of paint or the quality of it. Whatever you want to call it. Looked a bit cheap. Like a toy. Or maybe I just got bored of it... idk That's why I ended up painting it. But I think when you're buying the C70 case, it's go green or go home.
> 
> @Devil, you gotta make it red!
> 
> Still waiting for that other mod who said he was going to paint his case Cherry red or something.
> 
> edit2:
> 
> This is a good comparison of the colour. It should be like the thermaltake green is. It's hard to tell without a comparison but the stock green doesn't look right in person imo.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The C70 just has a more Olive tone, that's all.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

It's not just the olive, but the finish. Idk how to explain it. It looks a bit cheep under normal lighting conditions.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> The C70 just has a more Olive tone, that's all.


I believe Olive Drab was the intention.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> It's not just the olive, but the finish. Idk how to explain it. It looks a bit cheep under normal lighting conditions.


Hmm...I guess we just have differing opinions then. I quite like the finish as it's gritty instead of smooth and generic like most cases.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

It's not bad really. I don't even know what im arguing anymore lol. I just got bored of it, painted it up. Looking for different options now since I kind of want a sleek case that can support 2 360mm rads. Right now the H440 by NZXT looks solid. Might make my own case in the future. Dunno.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> It's not bad really. I don't even know what im arguing anymore lol. I just got bored of it, painted it up. Looking for different options now since I kind of want a sleek case that can support 2 360mm rads. Right now the H440 by NZXT looks solid. Might make my own case in the future. Dunno.


It's fine if you're bored of it. Although if I was going to trade up to anything it would be the 900D. Too bad it's so expensive.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> It's fine if you're bored of it. Although if I was going to trade up to anything it would be the 900D. Too bad it's so expensive.


True it is, the 760T is only going to be $180 and will have plenty of room for W/C. I love the full size window. I am not getting rid of my C70 BTW, I will paint it and maybe do an Intel build in it with black and blue theme and transfer the AMD stuff into a 760T.


----------



## kizwan

Tanks on sale here. So I bought one. It's either T-72 or T-90. I just wish I got C70 Military Green instead of Gunmetal Black.

In person it was dark green though.


----------



## drunkenvalley

Anyone have a couple of suggestions for rads that'll fit in the front without modding the 5.25" bay? I would ideally like to just drill new holes for mounting it rather than having to go the full nine yards and all with the build next to me.

I don't have the tools to very accurately read what the limit is either. Is it almost just straight up 280mm tall radiator? Because that sounds like EK's new PE 240 rad will fit in there, if by a hair, if their own description of the size is accurate.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drunkenvalley*
> 
> Anyone have a couple of suggestions for rads that'll fit in the front without modding the 5.25" bay? I would ideally like to just drill new holes for mounting it rather than having to go the full nine yards and all with the build next to me.


XSPC EX240 fit in the front without modding the 5.25" bay. I just mount the radiator using the top 120mm fan mount. Going to upgrade it to HL Black Ice SR-1 240, 277 mm in length ( vs. EX240 275mm). With SR-1 will need to drill new holes because it use M4 screws. I guestimate I don't need to mod 5.25" bay too.


----------



## drunkenvalley

What's the hard limit then? 280mm is what I got at, which would make EK PE 240 a very tight, but possible fit. Problem is I'm trying to use a 50cm ruler that doesn't flex enough for me to get a good spot to really fix it up against the bay and read the distance from the floor up.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drunkenvalley*
> 
> What's the hard limit then? 280mm is what I got at, which would make EK PE 240 a very tight, but possible fit. Problem is I'm trying to use a 50cm ruler that doesn't flex enough for me to get a good spot to really fix it up against the bay and read the distance from the floor up.


I don't think 280mm going to fit without modding the case. I just measure it using measuring tape. This is because the bottom of the 5.25" bay is not flat.


----------



## drunkenvalley

Ah shoot, that's tight hah. And no wiggle room below it I take it? Guess that limits my options further.









Basically, I've got a mining rig hosted in a Vengeance C70. However, no matter how much fan I stick in the case it can't keep the two R9 290X reference cards from entering jet-engine fanspeeds, so yeah, I feel a bit compelled to watercool.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drunkenvalley*
> 
> Ah shoot, that's tight hah. *And no wiggle room below it I take it?* Guess that limits my options further.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically, I've got a mining rig hosted in a Vengeance C70. However, no matter how much fan I stick in the case it can't keep the two R9 290X reference cards from entering jet-engine fanspeeds, so yeah, I feel a bit compelled to watercool.


I don't think there is enough room below it.







I think better get EX240 with push/pull setup. One set of fans in the front panel. Are you going to water cool the GPU's only?


----------



## drunkenvalley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I don't think there is enough room below it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think better get EX240 with push/pull setup. One set of fans in the front panel. Are you going to water cool the GPU's only?


Yeah, just the graphics cards, I think. I currently have one of those 11 FPI rads that Koolance made, 240mm big, but I'm a little undecided if I need more cooling. I definitely should get more down the road though, but a stopgap while figuring out what'll fit would be nice...


----------



## Shinra

My Build....


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shinra*
> 
> 
> 
> My Build....


looks good but may I suggest you remove both hard drive racks and mount the 2 fans behind the front panel (there is mounting for them) and that way your 3 graphics cards will get more air flow. there are 3 tabs on each side of the front panel you push in to remove it to mount the fans.
I have one graphics card so I removed 1 rack and installed 2 fans in front, I have 1 ssd and 3 hdd so I need the bottom rack or it would be gone also. this is how mine is setup for good airflow, as you can see the 2 front fans and the top front fan is putting air directly into my graphics card.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I had fun putting in a new psu in my build last night, went with the cooler master v850 and glad I did. Also I upgraded to an FX8350 but noticing moderate to high temps even under water when folding (47-50c folding full load vs the 35-40c folding full on my 6100)


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I had fun putting in a new psu in my build last night, went with the cooler master v850 and glad I did. Also I upgraded to an FX8350 but noticing moderate to high temps even under water when folding (47-50c folding full load vs the 35-40c folding full on my 6100)


Oh yea, an 8 core 125w CPU is going to be much warmer, I use an H100i and am limited to 4.7/4.8 Ghz if load it up at all. It's soooo much faster though. I upgraded from a 4100.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Actually my bios defaulted the CPU to 1.35 instead of 1.25 which I found weird. Guess if I tune the voltage down my temps will be better. And I'm glad I have made a custom loops so I can add another rad to my loop which is looking like it'll be needed and might upgrade pumps soon from my mcp355


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Actually my bios defaulted the CPU to 1.35 instead of 1.25 which I found weird. Guess if I tune the voltage down my temps will be better. And I'm glad I have made a custom loops so I can add another rad to my loop which is looking like it'll be needed and might upgrade pumps soon from my mcp355


It depends on chips VID, mine is 1.35 also. Upgrades are always good fun.


----------



## Shinra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> looks good but may I suggest you remove both hard drive racks and mount the 2 fans behind the front panel (there is mounting for them) and that way your 3 graphics cards will get more air flow. there are 3 tabs on each side of the front panel you push in to remove it to mount the fans.
> I have one graphics card so I removed 1 rack and installed 2 fans in front, I have 1 ssd and 3 hdd so I need the bottom rack or it would be gone also. this is how mine is setup for good airflow, as you can see the 2 front fans and the top front fan is putting air directly into my graphics card.


THX update N1


----------



## district11

fully finished, now working on my second build (Corsair 350D)


----------



## drunkenvalley

You gonna need a bigger powersupply I think, those are some really beefy cards if you're overclocking.


----------



## Cotton

He's fine. Stop giving bad advice.

He's not doing anything hwb worthwhile with build mechanics looking like that. Its a peen machine.


----------



## drunkenvalley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> He's fine. Stop giving bad advice.


It's adequate and he'll be fine. But that doesn't make it bad advice, running the PSU at ~70% load when something demanding of the system is fine usually. If he does decide to push what his hardware can do however he can almost certainly hit that 860w mark imo, those _are_ Classified cards after all. 8+8pin "allows" well over 300w per card if I remember it right. Besides that I also despise the sound of most PSU fans, so...

Anyway, it was poorly worded, since the message I was trying to get across was this:
Quote:


> You gonna need a bigger powersupply if you're overclocking I think, those are some really beefy cards.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shinra*
> 
> THX update N1


is that liquid cooling kit for your graphics cards? looks like it is, very nice.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drunkenvalley*
> 
> It's adequate and he'll be fine. But that doesn't make it bad advice, running the PSU at ~70% load when something demanding of the system is fine usually. If he does decide to push what his hardware can do however he can almost certainly hit that 860w mark imo, those _are_ Classified cards after all. 8+8pin "allows" well over 300w per card if I remember it right. Besides that I also despise the sound of most PSU fans, so...
> 
> Anyway, it was poorly worded, since the message I was trying to get across was this:


Most psu's can deliver more then what they're rated at IIRC. Either way, he'd be fine. What's the worst that can happen? A capacitor explodes and pokes your eye out?


----------



## Shinra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> is that liquid cooling kit for your graphics cards? looks like it is, very nice.


jijiji yeah brot....


----------



## Borgir66

Hello all,

I'm nearly finished with my C70 build and looking for some advice. I'm trying to decide between illuminating my case with either some kind of red LED or white without replacing fans. I'm looking for an ambient glow in the case, whichever way I decide to go. Something that will show off the components but isn't too bright or distracting. Has anyone had any good experience with a red or white lighting kit? I've seen and been considering one of the many solutions Logisys sells but can't find any good examples. Any help would be appreciated. Rough pic of my setup below. Finally got replacement window, still waiting on the 780.

2014-02-0719.50.19.jpg 1389k .jpg file


----------



## Borgir66




----------



## drunkenvalley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Most psu's can deliver more then what they're rated at IIRC. Either way, he'd be fine. What's the worst that can happen? A capacitor explodes and pokes your eye out?


That varies a lot. Corsair are generally generous about their products, marking the wattage lower than what reviewers manage to pull from it. Most of the time you should just get an instant shutdown, but that's annoying as **** and seems so preventable.


----------



## sdmf74

What tool should I use to cut a 1" hole in the top of the case (steel mesh)?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> What tool should I use to cut a 1" hole in the top of the case (steel mesh)?


a very good and quality hole saw, you can pick up a kit at a local hardware store.
make sure it's a kit for metal and not wood.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drunkenvalley*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I don't think there is enough room below it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think better get EX240 with push/pull setup. One set of fans in the front panel. Are you going to water cool the GPU's only?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, just the graphics cards, I think. I currently have one of those 11 FPI rads that Koolance made, 240mm big, but I'm a little undecided if I need more cooling. I definitely should get more down the road though, but a stopgap while figuring out what'll fit would be nice...
Click to expand...

For GPU's only, one 240mm radiator in push/pull should be enough I think. Mild overclock should be ok but for serious overvolting, you might want to have at least 360mm rad. Get 240mm rad now, e.g. XSPC EX240, and later if need to, add another 120mm rad at the back.

EX240 rad in push/pull in the front.


The radiator is mounted using the first 120mm case fan mount. The second 120mm fan mount holes are not aligned properly with the radiator, so I have to make the screws shorter for the second 120mm push fan to prevent them from hitting/puncturing the radiator.


----------



## Shinra

Hello Update N2


----------



## dudesquirrel

Did anybody else notice a price jump on this case on Amazon? I see it at $175


----------



## DarthBaggins

glad I got it when I did then, lol.


----------



## drunkenvalley

Oh yeah, is the case thoroughly painted? Ie if I remove bits I won't find the surface underneath wasn't painted. Because I suppose the alternative is really just to pop loose the 5.25" bay and install two 360 rads lol. If it doesn't look noticeably worse for wear without the bays then that's a small price.


----------



## Jagerking666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Borgir66*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> I'm nearly finished with my C70 build and looking for some advice. I'm trying to decide between illuminating my case with either some kind of red LED or white without replacing fans. I'm looking for an ambient glow in the case, whichever way I decide to go. Something that will show off the components but isn't too bright or distracting. Has anyone had any good experience with a red or white lighting kit? I've seen and been considering one of the many solutions Logisys sells but can't find any good examples. Any help would be appreciated. Rough pic of my setup below. Finally got replacement window, still waiting on the 780.
> 
> 2014-02-0719.50.19.jpg 1389k .jpg file


I'm planning on using the NZXT Hue system for my build. Its got RGB leds and comes with a controller. It's around 40$ and is a pretty good deal. It can do crap load of colors (i wanted red and yellow/orange) The controller has brightness and color controls and installs into the drive bay.


----------



## Borgir66

Thanks for the reply Jagger, I unfortunately don't have another 5.25" Bay free between my optical drive and fan controller. I have used the NZXT RGB Hue on another build and was very pleased with it. Still looking for some other solution, not involving a front control panel.


----------



## Jagerking666

idk if there is some sort of external enclosure you could use or something.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagerking666*
> 
> idk if there is some sort of external enclosure you could use or something.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Borgir66*
> 
> Thanks for the reply Jagger, I unfortunately don't have another 5.25" Bay free between my optical drive and fan controller. I have used the NZXT RGB Hue on another build and was very pleased with it. Still looking for some other solution, not involving a front control panel.


Dont forget about *these*
No bay taken, simple 12v to psu, remote, 2x the length of the hue, you're good to go. Any props should go to *@buelar*, he turned me on to them. I even added a strip to the back of my bigscreen for awesome theater lights!


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Dont forget about *these*
> No bay taken, simple 12v to psu, remote, 2x the length of the hue, you're good to go. Any props should go to *@buelar*, he turned me on to them. I even added a strip to the back of my bigscreen for awesome theater lights!


Yeah. Where are you @Buehlar? I don't see you around lately. I hope you're well.


----------



## JAM3S121

my build simply uses this for white light - lamptron light bar




its frontal light only and i rotated 45 degrees so it points at my h100 and reflects light downard, if it was pointed downward its too bright.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Anyone know a good *read cheap* place to get acrylic in the UK? Everywhere I look the actual acrylic is cheap but the delivery is quite a lot! If not I'll have to wait till I get my tax back or my final student loan pay check in before doing anything to my PC!

EDIT: Also would it be possible to hook these 12v lights to a molex adapter?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Anyone know a good *read cheap* place to get acrylic in the UK? Everywhere I look the actual acrylic is cheap but the delivery is quite a lot! If not I'll have to wait till I get my tax back or my final student loan pay check in before doing anything to my PC!
> 
> EDIT: Also would it be possible to hook these 12v lights to a molex adapter?


don't know about the acrylic as I live in the U.S. do they not have automotive/home glass shops in your country? I went to my local glass shop and they cut me a perfect fit smoked acrylic for 20 bucks.
as for the lights, yes you can connect them to a molex as they are 12 volts, make sure to use a mulimeter and test the wires so you connect them correctly. I'm sure you already know that.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> don't know about the acrylic as I live in the U.S. do they not have automotive/home glass shops in your country? I went to my local glass shop and they cut me a perfect fit smoked acrylic for 20 bucks.
> as for the lights, yes you can connect them to a molex as they are 12 volts, make sure to use a mulimeter and test the wires so you connect them correctly. I'm sure you already know that.


Thanks! Might give them a try then seeing as they are far cheaper than anything else I have found and I could probably add a switch myself to turn them off!

EDIT: Bought them and a switch... I guess I'll have to wait a while for a new window!


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Borgir66*
> 
> Thanks for the reply Jagger, I unfortunately don't have another 5.25" Bay free between my optical drive and fan controller. I have used the NZXT RGB Hue on another build and was very pleased with it. Still looking for some other solution, not involving a front control panel.


If you are OK with some modding then you can do what I did and relocate the front I/O to somewhere else on the case and that gives you another bay to work with.


----------



## drunkenvalley

Okay, so tried to place my order for everything watercooling... nope. Paypal's not letting me. Welp, guess I'll have to wait even more then. >.>


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Thanks! Might give them a try then seeing as they are far cheaper than anything else I have found and I could probably add a switch myself to turn them off!
> 
> EDIT: Bought them and a switch... I guess I'll have to wait a while for a new window!


yeah there is this place here in the link, I clicked on their international shipping tab but they say you have to e-mail them for shipping cost.
the windows are only 20 bucks and come in lots of colors (even red) I'm sure you already saw the site but here is the link just in case you didn't haven't.

http://mnpctech.com/mnpctech-clear-case-pc-panels/corsair-c70-window-replacement-clear-fan-holes-120mm/


----------



## Slaughtahouse

They're in Michigan and i'm in Ontario, Canada. F.y.i. we border each other and shipping was about 25$ if I recall correctly (I sent an email about 3 weeks ago). I could only imagine what USPS charges to ship to the UK

edit: Sorry, it was only 12.95 for shipping.
Quote:


> 1x Clear c70 window, SMOKED @ $19.99
> Shipping & Handling = $12.95
> Total = $32.94


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> yeah there is this place here in the link, I clicked on their international shipping tab but they say you have to e-mail them for shipping cost.
> the windows are only 20 bucks and come in lots of colors (even red) I'm sure you already saw the site but here is the link just in case you didn't haven't.
> 
> http://mnpctech.com/mnpctech-clear-case-pc-panels/corsair-c70-window-replacement-clear-fan-holes-120mm/


Im going to do a custom side panel where is almost all window! I'll just have to pay for extortionate shipping from within the uk when I have a bit more money, thanks anyway. Looking forward to these lights now!


----------



## matbry01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Im going to do a custom side panel where is almost all window! I'll just have to pay for extortionate shipping from within the uk when I have a bit more money, thanks anyway. Looking forward to these lights now!


give them a go I am from the uk I will be using them if I cant get hold of any off cuts of the stuff the link is for tinted stuff to.

http://www.acrylic-online.co.uk/product_desc.php?id=816&color=Blue F


----------



## DarthBaggins

I'm debating on getting a window from them as well but I know I have the tools to do it myself if I actually get around to it, I do like the idea of reverse mounting the window to give it a more rugged look


----------



## jlhawn

I drilled all the mounting holes in mine myself and bought all the rubber washers for the screw spacers, all I did was take my side panel to a glass shop and they measured and cut the acrylic for me. is there not any glass shops in the UK that deal in acrylic?


----------



## DarthBaggins

I don't see why not, I would think a hardware or glass shop could deal with acrylic/Plexiglas


----------



## Borgir66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> my build simply uses this for white light - lamptron light bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its frontal light only and i rotated 45 degrees so it points at my h100 and reflects light downard, if it was pointed downward its too bright.


That's exactly the kind of lighting i'm looking for JAM, thank you for your suggestion. That's the perfect amount of light, now i'm still deciding whether to go for white light or red.


----------



## Torresjasonc

Am I too late to the party to get on the build list?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torresjasonc*
> 
> Am I too late to the party to get on the build list?


Nope. Please fill in the form, link at first post, to join the club.

Welcome to the club!


----------



## matbry01

yesterday I found a sign shop that deals with acrylic I picked up a bit of 5mm for £30 smoked as well so I will get some pics up with it all fitted sometime today


----------



## DarthBaggins

Well I misplaced my rad screws that came with my c70







so I get to try and find some to mount my Swiftech 240mm to the top so I can get my loop running again.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I drilled all the mounting holes in mine myself and bought all the rubber washers for the screw spacers, all I did was take my side panel to a glass shop and they measured and cut the acrylic for me. is there not any glass shops in the UK that deal in acrylic?


I got tired of the set up for securing this window. A lot of the mounting holes got stripped out so I went another route. I took out the window and the trim and just used strips of double sided tape all the way around. Now it is very secure, there is zero play at all and it looks very good too. No more screws or washers to play with. I taped the trim to the outside and the window on the inside


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Well I misplaced my rad screws that came with my c70
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I get to try and find some to mount my Swiftech 240mm to the top so I can get my loop running again.


Contact Corsair. They'll send you some (hopefully free of charge). I was low too but they shipped out an accessory box and some clips since I told them that I was low on screws.


----------



## matbry01

all done 5mm thick smoked window rubber washers.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I got tired of the set up for securing this window. A lot of the mounting holes got stripped out so I went another route. I took out the window and the trim and just used strips of double sided tape all the way around. Now it is very secure, there is zero play at all and it looks very good too. No more screws or washers to play with. I taped the trim to the outside and the window on the inside


a friend of mine has a case that didn't have a side window, he cut out the metal and installed a window the same way you did, he used a very thin clear 3M double sided tape and used automotive trim molding to attach to the panel so the cut edge does not show.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matbry01*
> 
> all done 5mm thick smoked window rubber washers.


very nice.


----------



## matbry01

all I need is some lighting !


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Contact Corsair. They'll send you some (hopefully free of charge). I was low too but they shipped out an accessory box and some clips since I told them that I was low on screws.


Sent them an email, hopefully I get some freebies but worst case I go to Home Depot and match up some screws and ann like I did for the 120 Swiftech I have already.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> a friend of mine has a case that didn't have a side window, he cut out the metal and installed a window the same way you did, he used a very thin clear 3M double sided tape and used automotive trim molding to attach to the panel so the cut edge does not show.


I saw the tape on a website a while ago that do the same thing he did except they used channel molding for the edges. It works great. Plus if you need to change something the tape peals off and leaves zero residue. I use it to attach lighting, fans anything. I only payed $4.00 at Walmart.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yup 3M double sided tape is where it's at,


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Sent them an email, hopefully I get some freebies but worst case I go to Home Depot and match up some screws and ann like I did for the 120 Swiftech I have already.


I went to the home depot in my area and they didnt have the m3's. They're too small (for my location that is). Also went to a local computer store, they didnt have any to sell but i asked at customer service and they only had the short ones for fans. So then at that point I contacted Corsair and they sent it free of charge. But I have dealt with them before with my psu. So maybe that's why they shipped it out for free. idk just speculating.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> I went to the home depot in my area and they didnt have the m3's. They're too small (for my location that is). Also went to a local computer store, they didnt have any to sell but i asked at customer service and they only had the short ones for fans. So then at that point I contacted Corsair and they sent it free of charge. But I have dealt with them before with my psu. So maybe that's why they shipped it out for free. idk just speculating.


For the most part Corsair is very loyal to their customers, which is in part why their customers are very loyal to them. They know that their customers are the enthusiast crowd and they know it's not good business to piss us off. It's a very smart business model and kinda' refreshing.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

It's one reason why I plan to stick with their products. It's nice to know that I can RMA or get replacement parts, quite quickly I might add, free of charge.


----------



## DarthBaggins

So far every part (fans, case, & mousepad) I've purchased of theirs has been great with no issues which is why I plan to stick with them, especially price wise the case was worth more than what I paid.


----------



## dweenz

Just ordered mine and a full new build with it.







can't wait till next week!


----------



## Sheindo

Hello,

Here are some pics of my C70


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheindo*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Here are some pics of my c70


Is that the H105?


----------



## Sheindo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Is that the H105?


Yes it is


----------



## matbry01

Change the window XD


----------



## Sheindo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matbry01*
> 
> Change the window XD


hehe, that's on the TODO list


----------



## matbry01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheindo*
> 
> hehe, that's on the TODO list


haha will look forward to the rest of the plans you have. I am yet to do a thew more things to mine.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheindo*
> 
> hehe, that's on the TODO list


Now is a good time to pick one up for a good price. A *few* to choose from!


----------



## Sheindo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Now is a good time to pick one up for a good price. A *few* to choose from!


Thanks for the link


----------



## DarthBaggins

Well made my own screws thanks to Home Depot, had to used washers to ensure they wouldn't slip through the grommets too. So far it's looking like I'm having issues with my 45 deg adapters as each has decided to leak.


----------



## testudoaubreii

Hey there. Are any of you all using the Acer H236HLbid? I have it and I absolutely love the screen. As far as contrast, color and vibrancy, is one of the best screens/panels that I have ever owned. However, I don't know of I can deal with the glare of a glossy screen. I tried to reduce it by positioning the monitors a certain way, but I cannot control the lighting too well in the room. It is pretty fine in the evening, though.

I am having a really hard time deciding whether or not to go with a glossy screen or a matte screen. I have an Asus MX239 set up right next to the Acer and there are some noticeable differences, like color, richer blacks and just an overall "pop" factor. I also notice some gradient banding on the Asus. I don't know if it is the settings or not, but this is what I am afraid of when going with another monitor. What I mean is, I don't know if I can find another monitor that will give me the picture of a glossy screen. I don't know...I am just confused because I want to find the best monitor I can get for the money that I can spend.

I know that this is the Corsair C70 club tread, but I do own one lol. I just figured I would stress my concern here because we have frequent visitors to this thread and maybe one of you has this Acer or Asus, or perhaps you would be able to offer me some help or advice.

Thank you in advance for your response!

Testudo


----------



## KaffieneKing

Lights and accessories have arrived! Hooked them up to a fan connector from a cheap fan and they work! Will post pics when I have soldered and heatshrinked it and installed in the case this weekend!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Nice, I added a white LED strip behind the mobo to light up the rear portion of the case (shows behind the mobo) and I found some Swiftech m-f extensions that worked with my 45's to where they don't leak so I'm back up and running with awesome temp at full folding load


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Nice, I added a white LED strip behind the mobo to light up the rear portion of the case (shows behind the mobo) and I found some Swiftech m-f extensions that worked with my 45's to where they don't leak so I'm back up and running with awesome temp at full folding load


I am doing the same thing with LED strips, do you have a pic?


----------



## Kiros

I'm thinking of expanding my current rig with a XSPC "RayStorm D5 Photon AX360 WaterCooling Kit" or "RayStorm D5 EX420 WaterCooling Kit"
Currently using a Glacer 240L which I may reuse the radiator(if possible) for frontal cooling. Any Hits or Misses?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I am doing the same thing with LED strips, do you have a pic?


I'm taking some with my 450D when I get home to get a real photo other than phone lol:thumb:
Also corsair is sending me more rad screws woot woot!!


----------



## dudesquirrel

Just got in! Pics to come this weekend.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dudesquirrel*
> 
> Just got in! Pics to come this weekend.


Yay remember to register! As a side note, is the H220 upgradable, officially?


----------



## dudesquirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> Yay remember to register! As a side note, is the H220 upgradable, officially?


I thought the H220 was always supposed to upgradeable?


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dudesquirrel*
> 
> I thought the H220 was always supposed to upgradeable?


Ah cool, thanks I wasn't sure and was curious. Good luck with your build


----------



## Kiros

It was a mess cutting Acrylic.


But it looks so much nicer now.


----------



## broadbandaddict

Finally got my custom loop installed. Next up a solid window, LED lighting and (possibly) sleeved cables!


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiros*
> 
> It was a mess cutting Acrylic.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it looks so much nicer now.


I got mine already cut to correct size. I only drilled the screw holes. I think my window is the thickest - 8mm - because I'm afraid to crack it while drilling since it's difficult to get proper drill bits over here.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> Finally got my custom loop installed. Next up a solid window, LED lighting and (possibly) sleeved cables!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice!







What radiator is that in the front? Monsta? I noticed you cut the bottom of the 5.25" bay.


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What radiator is that in the front? Monsta? I noticed you cut the bottom of the 5.25" bay.


Thanks. Yup the front is an Alphacool Monsta and the top is a Swiftech MCR320-XP.


----------



## dudesquirrel

Not the cleanest, but it's mine


----------



## Kiros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I got mine already cut to correct size. I only drilled the screw holes. I think my window is the thickest - 8mm - because I'm afraid to crack it while drilling since it's difficult to get proper drill bits over here.


I bought a 5mm initially, which explains why there's more Acrylic than normal...ended up destroying it because of it's thickness and not wanting to crack along the cut I made. Then I went back to HomeDepot and got a thinner one (2-3mm?) which worked out beautifully.


----------



## drunkenvalley

So the whole thing where I was going to watercool my C70 is going well. I wound up having to purchase my stuff locally because Paypal was a *****, but anyhow I purchased two rads that I think were made by Magicool (they were rebranded alas, so I can't really say for sure) that fit.

*Prev progress:*

Drilled holes and made threads for res/pump mount.
Installed said mount. Is sturdy enough with two UNC 6/32 screws it seems.
Drilled holes in roof to mount 360 radiator.
Installed radiator in the roof. Left it alone now.
Discovered there's no way I'm getting the right length of M3 screws to fit a rad in the front with only pull. At least a fan in the top slot was necessary.
Drilled out the UNC 6/32 mounts of the top front fan. It was being a nuisance when I'm using M3.
Mounted NB-eLoops, both front-fans.
Installed the GT AP-12 fans in pull on the rad.
Installed rad into front of the case. It's now firmly stuck to the case, yay.
Discovered front's dustfilter doesn't fit over the NB-eLoop fans, boo.
*Todo:*

Get another two fans. I apparently needed 5 NB-eLoops, oops.
Receive the waterblocks I'm going to be using.
Figure out the fittings I want to use. Tempted to do nickel hard tubes...

Now with things here and things done, anyone have a good tip for drilling those holes in the roof for 360 rad? Because I wound up getting it a fair bit off from what I really wanted. No harm done and it'll work just fine, but it was definitely not the result I was trying to accomplish.


----------



## redfaction95

Can anyone tell.... C70 Black vs Cosmos SE Windowed.....
Which one is a worth shot......And I am not a open loop WC guy, so space is not that big a issue








Kindly Reply


----------



## drunkenvalley

Honestly, the Cosmos II SE is just universally bad pretty _eh._


----------



## Dorito Bandit

Hey guys, I am considering getting this case or the Corsair Air 540. I really like how they both look and I am having a difficult time deciding which one to get. I'm also a little concerned about the possibility of dust easily getting inside them.

Anyway, I have a couple questions. Do the dust filters do a good job at keeping the dust out? Are the stock fans loud?

Thanks in advance, guys!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorito Bandit*
> 
> Hey guys, I am considering getting this case or the Corsair Air 540. I really like how they both look and I am having a difficult time deciding which one to get. I'm also a little concerned about the possibility of dust easily getting inside them.
> 
> Anyway, I have a couple questions. Do the dust filters do a good job at keeping the dust out? Are the stock fans loud?
> 
> Thanks in advance, guys!


From my experience the dust filters do a pretty good job, and the stocks fans are no bad but most replace them any way.


----------



## Dorito Bandit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> From my experience the dust filters do a pretty good job, and the stocks fans are no bad but most replace them any way.


Thanks, man! I'll probably stick with the stock fans if they're quiet enough. My case will be sitting very close to me at the end of my desk. Last case I had (Antec 900) sounded like a bunch of pissed off hornets in a hornets nest!







I gotta have my peace and quiet!


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Borgir66*
> 
> Thanks for the reply Jagger, I unfortunately don't have another 5.25" Bay free between my optical drive and fan controller. I have used the NZXT RGB Hue on another build and was very pleased with it. Still looking for some other solution, not involving a front control panel.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Dont forget about *these*
> No bay taken, simple 12v to psu, remote, 2x the length of the hue, you're good to go. Any props should go to *@buelar*, he turned me on to them. I even added a strip to the back of my bigscreen for awesome theater lights!


Yes...I highly recommend ^^ those ^^ if you haven't already found alternative lighting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Yeah. Where are you @Buehlar? I don't see you around lately. I hope you're well.


Hey man I'm doing well thanks







, I see the C70 thread still growing strong!







I see lots of new members with some nice builds.
I've been lagging behind a bit lately but have been lurking around trying to catch up on my subs.









Have some exciting things planned for my C70 rebuild version 3.0 ...(gonna involve some heavy modding)
Here's a little hint...


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Wait woah wah awhahat? 1.2m of rads being added?!??


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Wait woah wah awhahat? 1.2m of rads being added?!??


Gonna be a dual loop

2x XSPC AX480
1x XSPC EX240
2x MCP655 pumps
2x BP tube res

I'll start a new build log pretty soon and post the linky


----------



## redfaction95

Air 540 is very very ugly -_-


----------



## DarthBaggins

Only reason why I got the C70 over the 540 was after looking at some of the CaseLabs cubes I would rather go Case Labs on a cube since the 540 felt cheap, and the all metal with filters on the C70 where it definitely didn't feel cheap even though the $99 price I paid was lol


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Yes...I highly recommend ^^ those ^^ if you haven't already found alternative lighting.
> Hey man I'm doing well thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I see the C70 thread still growing strong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see lots of new members with some nice builds.
> I've been lagging behind a bit lately but have been lurking around trying to catch up on my subs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have some exciting things planned for my C70 rebuild version 3.0 ...(gonna involve some heavy modding)
> Here's a little hint...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wat?! I will be watching very closely on this one because for the life of me, I don't know how you are going to do it! Best of luck


----------



## f0rteOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redfaction95*
> 
> Can anyone tell.... C70 Black vs Cosmos SE Windowed.....
> Which one is a worth shot......And I am not a open loop WC guy, so space is not that big a issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kindly Reply


Maximum PC gave the Cosmos SE a 5/10, the C70 is a much better value.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Gonna be a dual loop
> 
> 2x XSPC AX480
> 1x XSPC EX240
> 2x MCP655 pumps
> 2x BP tube res
> 
> I'll start a new build log pretty soon and post the linky


How are you going to fit a 480mm rad in a C70? The only way I can think of fitting one in the case would be to mount it diagonally.


----------



## Torresjasonc

What's the best way to put the cables on a GTX660? I've got all corsair individually braided cables for my C70 build but I can't find a way that doesn't look ugly to plug in the pci-e to the 660 because the female end is on the front* of the card. Any tips or tricks that you guys have from experience?

*when orienting the case straight on from the windowed side panel.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torresjasonc*
> 
> What's the best way to put the cables on a GTX660? I've got all corsair individually braided cables for my C70 build but I can't find a way that doesn't look ugly to plug in the pci-e to the 660 because the female end is on the front* of the card. Any tips or tricks that you guys have from experience?
> 
> *when orienting the case straight on from the windowed side panel.


Maybe try looping it tightly underneath?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torresjasonc*
> 
> What's the best way to put the cables on a GTX660? I've got all corsair individually braided cables for my C70 build but I can't find a way that doesn't look ugly to plug in the pci-e to the 660 because the female end is on the front* of the card. Any tips or tricks that you guys have from experience?
> 
> *when orienting the case straight on from the windowed side panel.


----------



## Torresjasonc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*


Oh snap! That looks hella clean! I'll try that first and post up how it looks when I get it done.


----------



## DarthBaggins

not on the C70, but thinking of doing it on the windowed side: painted one of the panels of my Source 210 Reboot buil w/ Chalkboard paint, also got a can of glow in the dark to play w/


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torresjasonc*
> 
> What's the best way to put the cables on a GTX660? I've got all corsair individually braided cables for my C70 build but I can't find a way that doesn't look ugly to plug in the pci-e to the 660 because the female end is on the front* of the card. Any tips or tricks that you guys have from experience?
> 
> *when orienting the case straight on from the windowed side panel.


I think with sleeved cables it will look good for you.
here is mine.


----------



## Dorito Bandit

I've been going through this thread the last couple days and still not done with it. I am mostly just looking at the pictures of all the great looking builds. Every build in here looks very nice and you guys should be proud of your work. Very well done, guys!









Now, I have couple more questions for you all.

I've noticed that some of you have mounted your power supplies with the fan up (sucking air from inside the case) instead of facing downward (sucking air from outside through the bottom of case). Any particular reason why? Is one way considered "better" than the other?

Thanks


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorito Bandit*
> 
> I've been going through this thread the last couple days and still not done with it. I am mostly just looking at the pictures of all the great looking builds. Every build in here looks very nice and you guys should be proud of your work. Very well done, guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I have couple more questions for you all.
> 
> I've noticed that some of you have mounted your power supplies with the fan up (sucking air from inside the case) instead of facing downward (sucking air from outside through the bottom of case). Any particular reason why? Is one way considered "better" than the other?
> 
> Thanks


In my opinion if the bottom of the case has a intake opening the power supply should be mounted with the fan over that opening as the power supply will pull cool outside air into itself and exhaust it out the back.
some will mount it to pull hot air from the case and exhaust it out the back thinking it will help cool the system, I do not agree as the case air really isn't hot enough to need the power supply fans help


----------



## Dorito Bandit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> In my opinion if the bottom of the case has a intake opening the power supply should be mounted with the fan over that opening as the power supply will pull cool outside air into itself and exhaust it out the back.
> some will mount it to pull hot air from the case and exhaust it out the back thinking it will help cool the system, I do not agree as the case air really isn't hot enough to need the power supply fans help


My Antec 900 pulled air from inside, and as far as I know, I never had any heat-related issues. The only real downside I see from pulling air from the bottom of the case is the potential for excessive dust build up. Personally, I like the idea of getting "fresh" air from outside, I just hate it to be pulling it in near the floor/desk where dust is going to settle.

Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorito Bandit*
> 
> My Antec 900 pulled air from inside, and as far as I know, I never had any heat-related issues. The only real downside I see from pulling air from the bottom of the case is the potential for excessive dust build up. Personally, I like the idea of getting "fresh" air from outside, I just hate it to be pulling it in near the floor/desk where dust is going to settle.
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply.


The c70 has a filter under that section of the case


----------



## Dorito Bandit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> The c70 has a filter under that section of the case


I know. Was just thinking how quickly they would clog up with dust. Do you have to clean yours very often?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Hey man I'm doing well thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I see the C70 thread still growing strong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see lots of new members with some nice builds.
> I've been lagging behind a bit lately but have been lurking around trying to catch up on my subs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have some exciting things planned for my C70 rebuild version 3.0 ...(gonna involve some heavy modding)
> Here's a little hint...


I was thinking putting 480mm rad at the bottom (because I still want to use the 5.25" bay) with PSU moved to the front (with the HDD cages removed) but with lack of skills in modding & lack of tools, I didn't do it. Seriously, the only power tools I have is cordless driller/driver & a heavy duty DeWalt grinder (I use it for cutting/sawing too). I can't wait to see your mod.









I imagine the two 480mm rads will go to the top & bottom in the front. The 5.25" bay will have to go & 240 at the bottom. For the PSU, I imagine you're going to use an extender like Lian Li PSU extender.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorito Bandit*
> 
> I've been going through this thread the last couple days and still not done with it. I am mostly just looking at the pictures of all the great looking builds. Every build in here looks very nice and you guys should be proud of your work. Very well done, guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I have couple more questions for you all.
> 
> I've noticed that some of you have mounted your power supplies with the fan up (sucking air from inside the case) instead of facing downward (sucking air from outside through the bottom of case). Any particular reason why? Is one way considered "better" than the other?
> 
> Thanks


It's more for aesthetic than function. For example, with Seasonic X series at least, when fan at the bottom, it will hide the gold fan frame & also hide the "Seasonic" brand/logo sticker.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorito Bandit*
> 
> I know. Was just thinking how quickly they would clog up with dust. Do you have to clean yours very often?


I have to clean my front filter 4 times to 1 time for the bottom, don't know why as it makes me wonder. maybe due to the small distance between the top of my desk and the bottom of the case.


----------



## f0rteOC

Been a while since I last posted images of my PC to this thread, so here are some images for your viewing pleasure starting with pics of my side panel mod:


The window is a lot nicer than the stock C70 window, but it collects dust easily and has lots of glare during the day.

The acrylic sheet I used was not as thick as the original window, so I had to use rubber washers under the screws to keep the window secure.

Close-up of the screws. Part of the gray plastic is pushing up on the acryllic, making it look slightly bent from the outside.

What my PC looks like with the side panel on. Apparently my camera didn't like my fan LEDs, so the color is messed up around the waterblock area.

Saving the best for last: this has to be my favorite picture I have taken of my PC so far.


----------



## Sheindo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f0rteOC*
> 
> Been a while since I last posted images of my PC to this thread, so here are some images for your viewing pleasure starting with pics of my side panel mod:
> The acrylic sheet I used was not as thick as the original window, so I had to use rubber washers under the screws to keep the window secure.
> 
> Close-up of the screws. Part of the gray plastic is pushing up on the acryllic, making it look slightly bent from the outside.


Hmmm, that explain why the original sheet as a groove all around it.

If you can make it, the should help with the glare too


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorito Bandit*
> 
> I know. Was just thinking how quickly they would clog up with dust. Do you have to clean yours very often?


Actually a lot of the dust is caught by my front filter, the ones on the under side of the case tend to stay clean but I have my case up on my desk too. I would think id collect more dust as it's myself , my gf, and three dogs in the apartment.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> In my opinion if the bottom of the case has a intake opening the power supply should be mounted with the fan over that opening as the power supply will pull cool outside air into itself and exhaust it out the back.
> some will mount it to pull hot air from the case and exhaust it out the back thinking it will help cool the system, I do not agree as the case air really isn't hot enough to need the power supply fans help


Agreed, I also have mine down because it places the cables on top and allows me to have a 140mm fan in the bottom. I know it's a bit dusty but I am waiting for my final pieces to the puzzle to show then I will tare the whole thing down and clean it all up and do a complete build log. The finally are shipped from moddiy.com. Dang Chinese new year.


----------



## Cotsios

Guys could you give me Any suggestions on XSPC EX360 and EK XTX 240 please?
Which will perform better with their kits?


----------



## drunkenvalley

When mounting in the roof? A 360 probably wins most of the time, especially with no push/pull config.


----------



## Cotsios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drunkenvalley*
> 
> When mounting in the roof? A 360 probably wins most of the time, especially with no push/pull config.


Yes it will be placed on the top. But EX360 is older than XTX 240 and works on higher fan speed right?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotsios*
> 
> Yes it will be placed on the top. But EX360 is older than XTX 240 and works on higher fan speed right?


If you're comparing between EX360 & XTX*360*, then XTX360 is the clear winner.

XTX 240 measurement is 280 x 130 x 64mm = 2329600 mm3
EX360 measurement is 121 x 35.5 x 395mm = 1696722.5 mm3

If my calculation is correct, the XTX 240 rad have larger radiator surface than EX360. Based on this, I would recommend XTX 240.

Scratch that. I recommend EX360 over XTX 240. We can't really depends on the size of radiator surface area to make the decision. Check out bundymania review.

Check out @Anti Hero's build with XTX 240 on the top.

You might want to consider XT *360* rad too. See here. Scratch that. According to bundymania review, look like EX360 is the clear winner between it & XT 360.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> XTX 240 measurement is 280 x 130 x 64mm = 2329600 mm3
> EX360 measurement is 121 x 35.5 x 395mm = 1696722.5 mm3
> 
> If my calculation is correct, the XTX 240 rad have larger radiator surface than EX360. Based on this, I would recommend XTX 240.


Ah but can also support more fans, meaning more active cooling so the fans could be turned down...


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> XTX 240 measurement is 280 x 130 x 64mm = 2329600 mm3
> EX360 measurement is 121 x 35.5 x 395mm = 1696722.5 mm3
> 
> If my calculation is correct, the XTX 240 rad have larger radiator surface than EX360. Based on this, I would recommend XTX 240.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah but can also support more fans, meaning more active cooling so the fans could be turned down...
Click to expand...

Scratch that. According to bundymania review, look like EX360 is the clear winner between it & XT 360. Also neck and neck with XTX 360.


----------



## Cotsios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> If you're comparing between EX360 & XTX*360*, then XTX360 is the clear winner.
> 
> XTX 240 measurement is 280 x 130 x 64mm = 2329600 mm3
> EX360 measurement is 121 x 35.5 x 395mm = 1696722.5 mm3
> 
> If my calculation is correct, the XTX 240 rad have larger radiator surface than EX360. Based on this, I would recommend XTX 240.
> 
> Scratch that. I recommend EX360 over XTX 240. We can't really depends on the size of radiator surface area to make the decision. Check out bundymania review.
> 
> Check out @Anti Hero's build with XTX 240 on the top.
> 
> You might want to consider XT *360* rad too. See here. Scratch that. According to bundymania review, look like EX360 is the clear winner between it & XT 360.


Really good points here, i strongly agree. and according to bundymania review EX360 is not better on hight speed rather than XTX 360 and not too far away @800-1200RPMs
Well i am about to purchase http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-266-XS
for a CPU and a single GPU (not for now) hope pump will handle it?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotsios*
> 
> Really good points here, i strongly agree. and according to bundymania review EX360 is not better on hight speed rather than XTX 360 and not too far away @800-1200RPMs
> Well i am about to purchase http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-266-XS
> for a CPU and a single GPU (not for now) hope pump will handle it?


That pump can handle your loop. I recommend D5 pump if your budget permits. It term of reliability, D5 is better. If you have limited budget then the 750 pump should be ok. I strongly advice you to get better tube though. The stock tube have problem with plasticizer leaching. You can go for XSPC HighFlex or Primochill Primoflex Advanced LRT tube.


----------



## Dorito Bandit

For strictly an air-cooling set up, what fans would you guys recommend for this case and how many? What about fan sizes? I will not be over-clocking anything so I have ruled out water-cooling for my build.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorito Bandit*
> 
> For strictly an air-cooling set up, what fans would you guys recommend for this case and how many? What about fan sizes? I will not be over-clocking anything so I have ruled out water-cooling for my build.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


High CFM (> 50CFM) & optionally quiet.

For top & bottom: 120 or 140mm x 3 (or 4 with bottom HDD cage removed)
In the front panel: 120mm x 2
On the HDD cages: 120mm x 2
Rear: 120mm x 1


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorito Bandit*
> 
> For strictly an air-cooling set up, what fans would you guys recommend for this case and how many? What about fan sizes? I will not be over-clocking anything so I have ruled out water-cooling for my build.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


What got me the best numbers on air was 2 AF140 performance ed as exhaust on top, 2 120 BGears Blasters on intake in the front and another blaster as exhaust on the rear of the tower, then I had a Respire T40 on push-pull on my CPU


----------



## drunkenvalley

Okay, progress time.


----------



## Cotsios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> That pump can handle your loop. I recommend D5 pump if your budget permits. It term of reliability, D5 is better. If you have limited budget then the 750 pump should be ok. I strongly advice you to get better tube though. The stock tube have problem with plasticizer leaching. You can go for XSPC HighFlex or Primochill Primoflex Advanced LRT tube.


OK thanks for your advice.
What about the fittings, will they be ok as they are not compression fittings, those ones will do the job right?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotsios*
> 
> OK thanks for your advice.
> What about the fittings, will they be ok as they are not compression fittings, those ones will do the job right?


The included barb fittings will be able to do the job right. The tube should be tight fit. You can use hose clamp to secure the tube further. I don't know whether hose clamps are included in the kit or not though. I have bad connection here, can't check it myself.


----------



## Cotsios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> The included barb fittings will be able to do the job right. The tube should be tight fit. You can use hose clamp to secure the tube further. I don't know whether hose clamps are included in the kit or not though. I have bad connection here, can't check it myself.


Yes they are included =)
the fittings are 1/2inch so i will need hose 7/16 like the stock one.
I am not sure if i will WC my GPU yet so i think i will go with the 750 pump as it can handle CPU and a GPU for future upgrades.

Are the Cooler masters JetFlo 120 mm good for rad fans?
I know corsair sp120 are better but i am thinking to go with leds!


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotsios*
> 
> Yes they are included =)
> the fittings are 1/2inch so i will need hose 7/16 like the stock one.
> I am not sure if i will WC my GPU yet so i think i will go with the 750 pump as it can handle CPU and a GPU for future upgrades.
> 
> Are the Cooler masters JetFlo 120 mm good for rad fans?
> I know corsair sp120 are better but i am thinking to go with leds!


i have two 120mm jetflow's with red led's and i would say that they are pretty good, tested those on my h80i


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotsios*
> 
> Yes they are included =)
> the fittings are 1/2inch so i will need hose 7/16 like the stock one.
> I am not sure if i will WC my GPU yet so i think i will go with the 750 pump as it can handle CPU and a GPU for future upgrades.
> 
> Are the Cooler masters JetFlo 120 mm good for rad fans?
> I know corsair sp120 are better but i am thinking to go with leds!


You can use CM JetFlo 120mm fans on the radiator but I don't know whether it's good quality static pressure fans though. You can always get two sets of this fans & running them in push/pull on the radiator. This should helps thermal performance.


----------



## Cotsios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> You can use CM JetFlo 120mm fans on the radiator but I don't know whether it's good quality static pressure fans though. You can always get two sets of this fans & running them in push/pull on the radiator. This should helps thermal performance.


They have 2.72 mmH2O ± 10% whereas Corsair has 3.1. and they have more concentrated air to a specific area (that what they advertise.)
http://www.coolermaster.com/cooling/case-fan/jetflo-120/
But it will fit push/pull with ex360?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotsios*
> 
> They have 2.72 mmH2O ± 10% whereas Corsair has 3.1. and they have more concentrated air to a specific area (that what they advertise.)
> http://www.coolermaster.com/cooling/case-fan/jetflo-120/
> But it will fit push/pull with ex360?


The given static pressure is at zero air flow. It doesn't tell you whether the fan is good quality or bad quality static pressure fan.

An example; GT AP-15 vs. Cougar Vortex.
http://martinsliquidlab.org/2013/02/18/why-static-pressure-max-flow-specs-are-poor-measures-of-fan-performance/


The above graph show why AP-15 is the better fan despite lower rated static pressure than the Cougar Vortex fans.

You can run in push/pull on EX360 up top but you will need to shift it toward the side panel a little bit, to avoid motherboard heatsink & RAMs. I think that JetFlo fans can do well in pull though.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Ugh...

I dont think this is good



Time to flush?

Also, screw using the Dazmode trash. Just gonna mix in some anti freeze into the water.

Or do you guys think I will need an additional additive to act as biocide?


----------



## Cotsios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Ugh...
> 
> I dont think this is good
> 
> 
> 
> Time to flush?
> 
> Also, screw using the Dazmode trash. Just gonna mix in some anti freeze into the water.
> 
> Or do you guys think I will need an additional additive to act as biocide?


Yep doesnt look good!
Just buy Mayhem


----------



## DarthBaggins

I just used straight distilled with a kill coil, no problems with my loop so far after 2 months


----------



## rt123

Ugh I've had this case for 2 months & my reset button has stopped working.

What should I do..?

The button on itself works, but when you put the front panel on, the switch on the panel doesn't work.

Looking to sell the case so want to get it working properly.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Ugh I've had this case for 2 months & my reset button has stopped working.
> 
> What should I do..?
> 
> The button on itself works, but when you put the front panel on, the switch on the panel doesn't work.
> 
> Looking to sell the case so want to get it working properly.


I had that problem once. Make sure the panel is clipped on all the way and flush with the main case chassis.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotsios*
> 
> Yep doesnt look good!
> Just buy Mayhem


Mayhem what? The dyes?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Ugh...
> 
> I dont think this is good
> 
> 
> 
> Time to flush?
> 
> Also, screw using the Dazmode trash. Just gonna mix in some anti freeze into the water.
> 
> Or do you guys think I will need an additional additive to act as biocide?


Tube clouding & discolouration are normal. Tube absorb some water this is why it's clouding.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cotsios*
> 
> Yep doesnt look good!
> Just buy Mayhem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mayhem what? The dyes?
Click to expand...

Mayhems X1 or Pastel. Both already contains biocide & anti-corrosion additives.

A couple of reviews on Mayhems X1 & Pastel.
http://www.overclockerstech.com/mayhems-pastel-x1-roundup/all/1/
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?279416-Mayhem-s-Aurora-temps-compared-to-X1-amp-Distilled!!!


----------



## Slaughtahouse

So then don't worry about flushing the loop?


----------



## DarthBaggins

I would say pour a small amount of fluid out to see if it's cloudy as well, that would determine the need for a flush of the loop.


----------



## Cotsios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> So then don't worry about flushing the loop?


Yep its one of the best brands on liquid for WC.
It will last for up to 2 years at least.
You will need to flush at some point, but you can forget about it long time!


----------



## Slaughtahouse

The way I see it, if it was not sterile, then I would be seeing lots of algae growth, correct? I mean, the Dazmode protector has to be working, to a degree. I'm not sure if it's just cloudy but if it is, just leave it?

Also, again I don't want a dye. Just a biocide. Probably gonna order a silver coil at this rate.


----------



## Cotsios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> The way I see it, if it was not sterile, then I would be seeing lots of algae growth, correct? I mean, the Dazmode protector has to be working, to a degree. I'm not sure if it's just cloudy but if it is, just leave it?
> 
> Also, again I don't want a dye. Just a biocide. Probably gonna order a silver coil at this rate.


I cannot spot algae from the picture you spotted but the best thing to do is to poor some fluid from you loop on a glass to check it.
If you are not sure just flush it and get some Mayhem which is guaranteed stuff.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> So then don't worry about flushing the loop?


No need because it just clouding. It's purely cosmetic. It's the reason why I like using Mayhems Pastel with clear tube.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Alright, thx to both of you. Saved me time and money.


----------



## Cotsios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> No need because it just clouding. It's purely cosmetic. It's the reason why I like using Mayhems Pastel with clear tube.


Need help ASAP Please;
I found a deal with 1 week used WC items, (thats what he says with proof of purchase)
that contains all this items
Ek coolstream XT 240 RAD
Ek coolstream XT 360 RAD
Ek Supremacy Cpu Waterblock with Intel Backplate
Ek Compression fittings all around
Ek 8+ 90 Degree fittings
Ek 250 X3 Res
Ek 4.0 DC Pump
Ek Ekoolant (Atleast 1 bottle)
Aqua Computer Ram Waterblock
XSPC Water Temprature Display and Sensor

With a total of 260GBP.
Do you think is worth it or I should buy myself new items.

Please anyone let me know.
Or shall i buy the following items ????:::



With a total of about 240GBP


----------



## Devildog83

For those of you in the UK, Newegg is coming next month. #doyoucare?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotsios*
> 
> Need help ASAP Please;
> I found a deal with 1 week used WC items, (thats what he says with proof of purchase)
> that contains all this items
> Ek coolstream XT 240 RAD
> Ek coolstream XT 360 RAD
> Ek Supremacy Cpu Waterblock with Intel Backplate
> Ek Compression fittings all around
> Ek 8+ 90 Degree fittings
> Ek 250 X3 Res
> Ek 4.0 DC Pump
> Ek Ekoolant (Atleast 1 bottle)
> Aqua Computer Ram Waterblock
> XSPC Water Temprature Display and Sensor
> 
> With a total of 260GBP.
> Do you think is worth it or I should buy myself new items.
> 
> Please anyone let me know.
> Or shall i buy the following items ????:::
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a total of about 240GBP


The 1 week used WC items look like a good deal considering it come with two radiators, ram water block, additional angle fittings, etc. If the deal is legit, go for it.

I don't recommend Aurora because they don't last long if you didn't plan properly or use proper/compatible parts. The cooling performance shouldn't be affected though.

Check out Asus11's build with Ek coolstream XT 360 RAD. XT 360 is 47mm thick. If your motherboard have bulky heatsink, it might get in the way. You can shift the radiator toward the side panel but depending on the size of the motherboard heatsink, it may require little modding which may involve cutting the upper 5.25" bay housing.

XT 360 dimension: 398x123x47mm
My HL Black Ice GTS360 dimension: 133x397x29.60mm

Thickness for XT 360 + 120x120x25mm fan: 47 + 25 = 72mm
Thickness for GTS360 + 120x120x25mm fan: 29.6 + 25 = 54.6mm
Difference: 72 - 54.6 = 17.4mm

Picture showing space available between my GTS360 + 120x120x25mm fan & P9X79 PRO bulky heatsink for your reference.


Considering the XT 360 width, there should be enough space for the radiator without any modding if you need to shift the radiator toward the side panel.

@Asus11's build pic.


----------



## Asus11

yes you will need to take the support bar out the top to get the rad in there, also there is a very good clearance on the motherboard I would suspect it would differ on different boards though

the rad doesn't go in there perfectly, its a case of trying to find holes to line up on top of the case and do the best you can, but it is in and very solid isn't moving anywhere, only 4 screws are holding it up

also if you don't end up buying the gear off that guy let me know who he is, I want the Ek coolstream XT 240 RAD for the bottom of the case









also buying used fittings is a hit and miss I think, as they can easily go bad, one of my fittings is leaking and it was new, so I would always buy new just to be on the safe side with fittings


----------



## Cotsios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> The 1 week used WC items look like a good deal considering it come with two radiators, ram water block, additional angle fittings, etc. If the deal is legit, go for it.
> 
> I don't recommend Aurora because they don't last long if you didn't plan properly or use proper/compatible parts. The cooling performance shouldn't be affected though.
> 
> Check out Asus11's build with Ek coolstream XT 360 RAD. XT 360 is 47mm thick. If your motherboard have bulky heatsink, it might get in the way. You can shift the radiator toward the side panel but depending on the size of the motherboard heatsink, it may require little modding which may involve cutting the upper 5.25" bay housing.
> 
> XT 360 dimension: 398x123x47mm
> My HL Black Ice GTS360 dimension: 133x397x29.60mm
> 
> Thickness for XT 360 + 120x120x25mm fan: 47 + 25 = 72mm
> Thickness for GTS360 + 120x120x25mm fan: 29.6 + 25 = 54.6mm
> Difference: 72 - 54.6 = 17.4mm
> 
> Picture showing space available between my GTS360 + 120x120x25mm fan & P9X79 PRO bulky heatsink for your reference.
> 
> 
> Considering the XT 360 width, there should be enough space for the radiator without any modding if you need to shift the radiator toward the side panel.
> 
> @Asus11's build pic.


Thanks a lot for your info.
But i do not really need 2 rads as I will be cooling only a CPU for now right?
the fittings can be considered as a good deal as they are expensive as well.
EX360 performs equally to better than XT 360 and fits easily in the case without any problem right?
I do not want to cut my case to fit a rad on the top. I would sacrifice only the support bar.
I have asus m5a99fx motherboard though I dont think it will get in the way of the rad.

Here is an image of what i will get


----------



## kizwan

Yes, the EX360 will fits easily. Just need to removed the support bar. It's true one rad already enough for the CPU & adding more rad may not improved cooling performance. However I can see two benefits of having additional radiator; 1) you can run fans at low RPM & still achieve great cooling performance & silent operation, 2) if you decide to add GPU in the loop, you only need to buy waterblock. If it's good deal, just grab it.


----------



## Cotsios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Yes, the EX360 will fits easily. Just need to removed the support bar. It's true one rad already enough for the CPU & adding more rad may not improved cooling performance. However I can see two benefits of having additional radiator; 1) you can run fans at low RPM & still achieve great cooling performance & silent operation, 2) if you decide to add GPU in the loop, you only need to buy waterblock. If it's good deal, just grab it.


Awright thanks!








SO is a good deal! i guess, i hope they are in good condition.
I will let you know with any updates and post photos asap!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

I have a 240 & 120 cooling my 8350, and looking to install anther when I put the gpu under water


----------



## damstr

I had a C70 about a year ago running a Corsair H100i. Obviously it fit perfectly. I'm looking to start a new build and want to use the same case but want to go with the NZXT X60. Will it fit up top no problems without nodding the case? Prefer simple bolt-on instead of hacking up the case.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I think someone previously asked that same question a month ago, I think they were able to mount without issue but not sure


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotsios*
> 
> Awright thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO is a good deal! i guess, i hope they are in good condition.
> I will let you know with any updates and post photos asap!!


Make sure you thoroughly flush the radiator with tap & hot water. Finally flush with distilled water to remove any remnants. Also clean/flush the CPU block too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damstr*
> 
> I had a C70 about a year ago running a Corsair H100i. Obviously it fit perfectly. I'm looking to start a new build and want to use the same case but want to go with the NZXT X60. Will it fit up top no problems without nodding the case? Prefer simple bolt-on instead of hacking up the case.


X60 will fit up top in C70. Don't use rubber grommets because the spacing between the 140mm fan mount in C70 (top) is 20mm while the spacing on the radiator is 15mm. You can mount it with all 8 screws without any problem in C70.

See *[here]* for example.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I would flush with straight distilled with sysprep instead of introducing minerals and chemicals from tap into the loop


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damstr*
> 
> I had a C70 about a year ago running a Corsair H100i. Obviously it fit perfectly. I'm looking to start a new build and want to use the same case but want to go with the NZXT X60. Will it fit up top no problems without nodding the case? Prefer simple bolt-on instead of hacking up the case.


It should fit, I would seriously look at the H220 from swiftech. It is well known as one of if not the best AIO on the market.

Edit ; the H105 looks good as well thicker rad than the H100/100i better cooling.


----------



## damstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> It should fit, I would seriously look at the H220 from swiftech. It is well known as one of if not the best AIO on the market.
> 
> Edit ; the H105 looks good as well thicker rad than the H100/100i better cooling.


The H105 looks pretty damn good. That will still clear the mobo and stuff in this case?


----------



## Cotsios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Make sure you thoroughly flush the radiator with tap & hot water. Finally flush with distilled water to remove any remnants. Also clean/flush the CPU block too.


Just to clarify; at the beginning hot tap water and then wash off with distilled water to remove the remainders?
The distilled water has to be hot as well?
Any tips on flushing?

what about Mayhem X1 uv blue is it better than Aurora?
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=Mayhems+X1+Premix+Fluid+Water+Cooling+1+Litre+Blue+/+UV+Blue&espv=210&es_sm=122&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=cXgSU_v_OsarhQe4poD4CA&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1920&bih=965


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damstr*
> 
> The H105 looks pretty damn good. That will still clear the mobo and stuff in this case?


Yep it will, at least my motherboard will. It's a close fit but I would have a couple MM's of room.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotsios*
> 
> Just to clarify; at the beginning hot tap water and then wash off with distilled water to remove the remainders?
> The distilled water has to be hot as well?
> Any tips on flushing?
> 
> what about Mayhem X1 uv blue is it better than Aurora?
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=Mayhems+X1+Premix+Fluid+Water+Cooling+1+Litre+Blue+/+UV+Blue&espv=210&es_sm=122&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=cXgSU_v_OsarhQe4poD4CA&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1920&bih=965


this is the video I went by to setup to flush components:


----------



## jdstock76

So I have the green version of this case on order. Next buy will be the H100i. Does anyone have pics of this case with the Noctua's?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotsios*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Make sure you thoroughly flush the radiator with tap & hot water. Finally flush with distilled water to remove any remnants. Also clean/flush the CPU block too.
> 
> 
> 
> Just to clarify; at the beginning hot tap water and then wash off with distilled water to remove the remainders?
> The distilled water has to be hot as well?
> Any tips on flushing?
> 
> what about Mayhem X1 uv blue is it better than Aurora?
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=Mayhems+X1+Premix+Fluid+Water+Cooling+1+Litre+Blue+/+UV+Blue&espv=210&es_sm=122&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=cXgSU_v_OsarhQe4poD4CA&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1920&bih=965
Click to expand...

I didn't use hot water but only tap water when flushing my components. I follow *[Martins guide]*. The guide use hot tap water. Final step is flushing using distilled water 2 - 3 times. The distilled water not need to be hot though.

I already run my loop for almost a year now & already drained my loop a couple of time. My Mayhems Pastel Blue Berry still look nice since day one. AFAIK, the only time the coolant change colour is when the water PH level is messed up. When refilling my loop, I pass the used Pastel through a coffee filter. Nothing caught by the coffee filter, so I did a good job when flushing my components.

Mayhems X1 is good. These reviews might be able to answer your question.
http://www.overclockerstech.com/mayhems-pastel-x1-roundup/all/1/
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?279416-Mayhem-s-Aurora-temps-compared-to-X1-amp-Distilled!!!


----------



## Raulnor516

Asus/Corsair Build complete!

Album Link:


http://imgur.com/G2lqM


Intel i5-4670k OC to 4.3 GHz
Corsair H100i CLC
ASUS Maximus VI Formula
Corsair Vengeance 8GB @ 1866 MHz
Corsair Neutron GTX 240GB SSD
ASUS GeForce GTX 770 OC Edition 2GB
Corsair RM650 PSU
Corsair C70 ATX Mid-Tower
ASUS VG248QE 24" Monitor
Corsair Vengeance M65 Mouse
Corsair Vengeance K70 Keyboard
Corsair Vengeance 2100 Headset
(From previous build)
Samsung 830 120GB SSD
Hitatchi 2TB 7200RPM HDD Random CD Drive


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












Keyboard and Case not pictured: Got the KB a few months ago, and the case would dwarf everything else.


















Just after this, when I installed the CPU Cooler and memory, I realized I had forgotten to put the I/O Cover plate in. That was fun, trying to put it in after the fact...









I'm terrible at cable management, so sue me...









Getting my OS set up, making sure everything was being recognized correctly.









The best brands in the business, proudly displayed on the front of my case.









I have a set of Ikea LED strips on the edge of my desk for mood lighting, and that dragon/head/castle thing is a mist fountain

















I have a spot in my desk designed to hold desktop computers, but unfortunately the latches on the C70 make the case just a few millimetres too wide...


----------



## Cotsios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I didn't use hot water but only tap water when flushing my components. I follow *[Martins guide]*. The guide use hot tap water. Final step is flushing using distilled water 2 - 3 times. The distilled water not need to be hot though.
> 
> I already run my loop for almost a year now & already drained my loop a couple of time. My Mayhems Pastel Blue Berry still look nice since day one. AFAIK, the only time the coolant change colour is when the water PH level is messed up. When refilling my loop, I pass the used Pastel through a coffee filter. Nothing caught by the coffee filter, so I did a good job when flushing my components.
> 
> Mayhems X1 is good. These reviews might be able to answer your question.
> http://www.overclockerstech.com/mayhems-pastel-x1-roundup/all/1/
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?279416-Mayhem-s-Aurora-temps-compared-to-X1-amp-Distilled!!!


nice, i see that Aurora performs as well as the X1, but Aurora is used only in simple loops.
So it should be fine!







I really likes the looks of it.
Do you flush the pump as well the same way?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotsios*
> 
> nice, i see that Aurora performs as well as the X1, but Aurora is used only in simple loops.
> So it should be fine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really likes the looks of it.
> Do you flush the pump as well the same way?


If you decided to use Aurora please read *[Mayhem's Aurora Wiki and Guide]*.

I only flush radiators & waterblocks.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raulnor516*
> 
> Asus/Corsair Build complete!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Album Link:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/G2lqM
> 
> 
> Intel i5-4670k OC to 4.3 GHz
> Corsair H100i CLC
> ASUS Maximus VI Formula
> Corsair Vengeance 8GB @ 1866 MHz
> Corsair Neutron GTX 240GB SSD
> ASUS GeForce GTX 770 OC Edition 2GB
> Corsair RM650 PSU
> Corsair C70 ATX Mid-Tower
> ASUS VG248QE 24" Monitor
> Corsair Vengeance M65 Mouse
> Corsair Vengeance K70 Keyboard
> Corsair Vengeance 2100 Headset
> (From previous build)
> Samsung 830 120GB SSD
> Hitatchi 2TB 7200RPM HDD Random CD Drive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keyboard and Case not pictured: Got the KB a few months ago, and the case would dwarf everything else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just after this, when I installed the CPU Cooler and memory, I realized I had forgotten to put the I/O Cover plate in. That was fun, trying to put it in after the fact...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm terrible at cable management, so sue me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting my OS set up, making sure everything was being recognized correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best brands in the business, proudly displayed on the front of my case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a set of Ikea LED strips on the edge of my desk for mood lighting, and that dragon/head/castle thing is a mist fountain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a spot in my desk designed to hold desktop computers, but unfortunately the latches on the C70 make the case just a few millimetres too wide...


Nice build! Make sure to apply for the club


----------



## matbry01

a bit off topic but hey ho ! got round to getting a new psu i picked up a rm850 for £119 quid in maplin uk guys will know what i mean, plug it all in and all great tidy install ext power connectors all plugged in and all that.
BUT, the thing keeps crashing, constantly trying to boot up it will kick in shut down, kick in then boot,
when loaded up and if its lucky to make it to the desktop give it half hour and a blue screen of death appears with a memory message. ok so with a couple hours messing about it seems to be now stable and had a random blue screen with writing however i unplugged the 4 pin socket from the 24 pin main mobo socket, i cant get my head around it why it will do that ?
also I like to add I had this issue with the SSD drive I got I updated the software on it and it cured it I just don't know weather it does not like the psu sounds like a strange thing but could it be possible ?:
hear is pics with a description to what is connected and what it looks like.


----------



## mk16

so i guess i should post here


----------



## Cotsios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> If you decided to use Aurora please read *[Mayhem's Aurora Wiki and Guide]*.
> 
> I only flush radiators & waterblocks.


Do X1 or pastel have such restrictions?
I am thinking to use EK x3 250mm res with Ek- supremancy. and EK 4.0 DCP

What about Hardware Labs Black ICE Radiator SR1 360 will fit at the top of the case or it will be harder? it has 54mm thickness.

thanks


----------



## beta bull3t

got a nice mention here from bill owen of mnpctech also new window info here guys





also still got my own window install guide
http://www.overclock.net/t/1305591/m-o-d-ministry-of-defense-aka-mod/30


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotsios*
> 
> Do X1 or pastel have such restrictions?
> I am thinking to use EK x3 250mm res with Ek- supremancy. and EK 4.0 DCP
> 
> What about Hardware Labs Black ICE Radiator SR1 360 will fit at the top of the case or it will be harder? it has 54mm thickness.
> 
> thanks


Black Ice radiators are wider than most radiators. You most likely need to mod your case.


----------



## damstr

I ordered the slightly tinted window from them. I was going to do it myself but their prices are almost in line for what it would cost to do yourself plus it's already tinted. My build will be done this weekend. My second C70 case.

Specs
4770K
GTX 780
Asus VI Maximus Hero Z87
G.Skill Trident 2x8GB 2400Mhz
Samsung 840 Evo 512GB
WD Green 2TB HD
Corsair H110
Corsair AX860
Corsair C70

Also got myself the Razer Blackwidow Ultimate 2013 and Razer Deathadder.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damstr*
> 
> I ordered the slightly tinted window from them. I was going to do it myself but their prices are almost in line for what it would cost to do yourself plus it's already tinted. My build will be done this weekend. My second C70 case.
> 
> Specs
> 4770K
> GTX 780
> Asus VI Maximus Hero Z87
> G.Skill Trident 2x8GB 2400Mhz
> Samsung 840 Evo 512GB
> WD Green 2TB HD
> Corsair H110
> Corsair AX860
> Corsair C70
> 
> Also got myself the Razer Blackwidow Ultimate 2013 and Razer Deathadder.


Need to do any modding to fit the H110? I have the itch to upgrade and I'd like to use this case and cooler.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Need to do any modding to fit the H110? I have the itch to upgrade and I'd like to use this case and cooler.


I have one and it fits perfectly.


----------



## damstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> I have one and it fits perfectly.


Question about the fans. I heard that they work best when you have them pulling air through the rad and exhaust it out the back of the case. Would you agree? I want to mount it on the roof.

Also how are the stock fans?


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damstr*
> 
> Question about the fans. I heard that they work best when you have them pulling air through the rad and exhaust it out the back of the case. Would you agree? I want to mount it on the roof.
> 
> Also how are the stock fans?


about 1200rpm at max
would say about 35-45cfm


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> I have one and it fits perfectly.


Awesome. Is it mounted on the roof or back? Are you OCing? How are your temps?


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Awesome. Is it mounted on the roof or back? Are you OCing? How are your temps?


h110 can only be mounted on the top backs for single 120mm rads


----------



## Tempest2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotsios*
> 
> Here is an image of what i will get


Where did you get that picture from? I'm just curious to find out how the pump gets mounted. I have the same one and having difficulty deciding on a final mounting point...


----------



## Torresjasonc

Got my baby all up and running this weekend. Just waiting for some odds and ends to come in before it's really just complete in terms of form, but in function she's 100%!


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Awesome. Is it mounted on the roof or back? Are you OCing? How are your temps?


Mounted on the top radiator mounts only place there is room for it really. Temps are pretty nice, low 70s so can't complain considering it has stock fans and is clocked at 4.4GHz, I do wish I bought an upgradeable one though, might be something to consider if you haven't bought it yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torresjasonc*
> 
> Got my baby all up and running this weekend. Just waiting for some odds and ends to come in before it's really just complete in terms of form, but in function she's 100%!


Looking very tidy, join the club


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> h110 can only be mounted on the top backs for single 120mm rads


Thx!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torresjasonc*
> 
> Got my baby all up and running this weekend. Just waiting for some odds and ends to come in before it's really just complete in terms of form, but in function she's 100%!


Looks great! Nice MB! Hahaha








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Mounted on the top radiator mounts only place there is room for it really. Temps are pretty nice, low 70s so can't complain considering it has stock fans and is clocked at 4.4GHz, I do wish I bought an upgradeable one though, might be something to consider if you haven't bought it yet.
> Looking very tidy, join the club


Hmmm ... not really far off my Xig DK2. I'm currently running low 80s at 4.7Ghz and never break out of the 60s in game.

I am curious about "upgradable". What coolers are upgradable?


----------



## Cotsios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempest2000*
> 
> Where did you get that picture from? I'm just curious to find out how the pump gets mounted. I have the same one and having difficulty deciding on a final mounting point...


It doesn't say anything about the way that the pump is mounted.
the pump needs to be under the reservoir


----------



## Tempest2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotsios*
> 
> It doesn't say anything about the way that the pump is mounted.
> the pump needs to be under the reservoir


Yeah. I'm just looking for ideas since I have a dual 5.25 bay res instead of a tube res.


----------



## damstr

^^^^^ I was wondering the same thing.

Just purchased 2 of these for my H110.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13819/fan-901/Akasa_140mm_x_25mm_VIPER_PWM_Fan_w_Hydro_Dynamic_Bearings_AK-FN063.html?id=TxTt6dyj&mv_pc=342


----------



## Cotsios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempest2000*
> 
> Yeah. I'm just looking for ideas since I have a dual 5.25 bay res instead of a tube res.


.

I see,
What components are you cooling?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Need to do any modding to fit the H110? I have the itch to upgrade and I'd like to use this case and cooler.


I think the H105 cools better and it's only 240mm but the H110 fits very nicely.


----------



## matbry01

ok does any of you guys took out the front dust filter just curious realy as it creates noise. also will it create dust build up at all ?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matbry01*
> 
> ok does any of you guys took out the front dust filter just curious realy as it creates noise. also will it create dust build up at all ?


I still use mine as it collects a lot of dust. Never had it make noise though.


----------



## Devildog83

Hey guys, I am finally going to start getting parts for a CPU loop. What waterblock is the best, does bitspower make good ones?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matbry01*
> 
> ok does any of you guys took out the front dust filter just curious realy as it creates noise. also will it create dust build up at all ?


if I take out my front filter it makes awfull noise from air pulling through the grill so I have to turn my front fans down 50% so it's quiet.
I don't like the front filter as it really restricts airflow, my system runs about 6c cooler with no front filter and even with my front fans at 50%
I have my system up on my desk and I don't have much dust to worry about.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Hey guys, I am finally going to start getting parts for a CPU loop. What waterblock is the best, does bitspower make good ones?


I've heard EK are good. Probably what I'll use if I ever cross that road.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I've heard EK are good. Probably what I'll use if I ever cross that road.


I am looking there or Raystorm with red LEDs instead of blue.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Hi guys. I'm doing a build for a friend and I'll be using a C 70 military green with the Z87 Sabertooth. Here are some of the parts going into it:



I am looking for some white LED fans for the front intake. I'll be using the NZXT hue inside the case. I've got about 4 days to get this done. Anyone have suggestions for some sollid fans with white LEDs? I was looking at these fans:

Corsair AF120
AeroCool shark fan





The last one seems to be unavailable here in the states. Any suggestions?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Hey guys, I am finally going to start getting parts for a CPU loop. What waterblock is the best, does bitspower make good ones?


I don't know which water block the best for AMDs. For Intel CPUs, EK Supremacy, Koolance 380 & Raystorm are among the best. Bitspower Summit EF water block look alright too.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> Hi guys. I'm doing a build for a friend and I'll be using a C 70 military green with the Z87 Sabertooth. Here are some of the parts going into it:
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking for some white LED fans for the front intake. I'll be using the NZXT hue inside the case. I've got about 4 days to get this done. Anyone have suggestions for some sollid fans with white LEDs? I was looking at these fans:
> 
> Corsair AF120
> AeroCool shark fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last one seems to be unavailable here in the states. Any suggestions?


I'm a fan of the AF120's myself.


----------



## Tempest2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotsios*
> 
> .
> 
> I see,
> What components are you cooling?


CPU and RAM for now until I have a GPU again (got rid of what I had due to mining demand and deciding to wait to see how the next gen nvidia cards turn out later this year). I just need to pick up another rad, fittings, and tubing (rigid), and I'll be set.

I suppose I may as well post a (crappy) pic since it's a C70. Of course the the camera phone kills the richness of the colors...


----------



## Cotsios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempest2000*
> 
> CPU and RAM for now until I have a GPU again (got rid of what I had due to mining demand and deciding to wait to see how the next gen nvidia cards turn out later this year). I just need to pick up another rad, fittings, and tubing (rigid), and I'll be set.
> 
> I suppose I may as well post a (crappy) pic since it's a C70. Of course the the camera phone kills the richness of the colors...


Ok so now you have 1 Rad for cpu and ram i would do something like this maybe just to give you some idea:
Yellow is one route and green is another


----------



## Cotsios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I don't know which water block the best for AMDs. For Intel CPUs, EK Supremacy, Koolance 380 & Raystorm are among the best. Bitspower Summit EF water block look alright too.


I am on last step before ordering parts but i cannot decide between EX360 or Black Ice Stealth 360?
XSPC 750 pump performs about the same with EK DCP 4.0?
Any suggestions?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> Hi guys. I'm doing a build for a friend and I'll be using a C 70 military green with the Z87 Sabertooth. Here are some of the parts going into it:
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking for some white LED fans for the front intake. I'll be using the NZXT hue inside the case. I've got about 4 days to get this done. Anyone have suggestions for some sollid fans with white LEDs? I was looking at these fans:
> 
> Corsair AF120
> AeroCool shark fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last one seems to be unavailable here in the states. Any suggestions?


Bitfenix Specter pro PWM LED's are quiet and have great airflow. Just saw some put in my sons mITX build and the were very nice looking and worked great.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Bitfenix Specter pro PWM LED's are quiet and have great airflow. Just saw some put in my sons mITX build and the were very nice looking and worked great.


this one?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> Hi guys. I'm doing a build for a friend and I'll be using a C 70 military green with the Z87 Sabertooth. Here are some of the parts going into it:
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking for some white LED fans for the front intake. I'll be using the NZXT hue inside the case. I've got about 4 days to get this done. Anyone have suggestions for some sollid fans with white LEDs? I was looking at these fans:
> 
> Corsair AF120
> AeroCool shark fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last one seems to be unavailable here in the states. Any suggestions?


I've used the af and aero cools, the af's run a lot quieter even in the performance editions and seem to move more air.

Well the deltas fit in mine, barely lol


----------



## Revolver232

Afternoon Mates.

Just ordered a C70 Arctic from Newegg! Finally made my mind up and stuck to my guns. It was this case or the 750D. I'm glad I choose this case and can't wait for newegg to deliver it!

+1 for Arctic C70 Case.

Other components I'll be throwing in are Corsair Vengeance DD3 Ram, Either Blue or Black. & eVGA GTX 770, Samsung EVO Series 250 SSD. Intel i7-4770K board as well as the MSI G55 Blue/Black LGA 1150 ATX board. I"m sticking with a White & Blue Theme. I was hoping you guys would give your thoughts on White Rings or Blue rings with my AF & SP 120 fans, and the White or Blue Individual sleeved cables by corsair for an HX850 PSU!

Pictures to come!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Look into the V850 by coolermaster on the psu, gold rated but meets plat. Standards


----------



## mk16

so guys hows my cable management look so far?


and yes i know the h80i has crap all over the place
gonna trim the wires on the fans soon


----------



## DarthBaggins

Looks good so far, a lot better on the backside than mine, I know I'll be redoing some of mine when I relocate my drives to make more room for a front 240 when I do my gpu waterblock(s)


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Look into the V850 by coolermaster on the psu, gold rated but meets plat. Standards


This. Great psu at a great price! You can even get the 1000w model from Microcenter for 169 after rebate, if you are close to one that is! (Not that you would need the power for that setup but future proofing and all, & I think they are about the same dimensions, but not certain)


----------



## DarthBaggins

I would've bought the 1000 but the microcenter I went to didn't have it in stock at the time and I felt the 850 was more than enough coming from my TX650M
Also the 1000 & 850 are made by Seasonic


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revolver232*
> 
> Afternoon Mates.
> 
> Just ordered a C70 Arctic from Newegg! Finally made my mind up and stuck to my guns. It was this case or the 750D. I'm glad I choose this case and can't wait for newegg to deliver it!
> 
> +1 for Arctic C70 Case.
> 
> Other components I'll be throwing in are Corsair Vengeance DD3 Ram, Either Blue or Black. & eVGA GTX 770, Samsung EVO Series 250 SSD. Intel i7-4770K board as well as the MSI G55 Blue/Black LGA 1150 ATX board. I"m sticking with a White & Blue Theme. I was hoping you guys would give your thoughts on White Rings or Blue rings with my AF & SP 120 fans, and the White or Blue Individual sleeved cables by corsair for an HX850 PSU!
> 
> Pictures to come!


get the white cables and use the white rings on the fans, I think it would look best since the case is white and black so white and black fans would look better and the white cables have black shrink tubing
on the ends with black plugs.
here is what the blue sleeved cables look like for you to think about.
I have the military green c70, blue looks ok in it but I think white will look very nice in your white c70.


----------



## Devildog83

I agree with the white, it will look superb.

A bit off topic but Newegg just sent a new toy to review and I love it. This may be the best review item they have sent me so for but for the Vengeance 1400 headset.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jlhawn

newegg sent me a M95 mouse from Corsair and a Corsair gaming mouse pad to review.
so I have a spare mouse as I already own the Corsair M65 military green mouse to match my C70 green.


----------



## kizwan

Nice!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> newegg sent me a M95 mouse from Corsair and a Corsair gaming mouse pad to review.
> so I have a spare mouse as I already own the Corsair M65 military green mouse to match my C70 green.


That's pretty cool, I would not really like it as I wouldn't even know what to do with all of the buttons. I am glad they sent me the M45 because it's perfect for me. It match's my set-up and it's very nice for shooters which is what I really only play. No WOW or LOL for me so no need for 375 buttons.







It has a 5000 DPI optical sensor but I will never use more than about 2800 so the 8000+ on the M95 doesn't do my any good either. I have a Gigabyte M705 and the M45 is 20 times the mouse that is. If I needed an MMO mouse I would be a bit jealous but I don't so I am not. Corsair must be watching to know that I am an FPS gamer and have a red and black system. LOL


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> That's pretty cool, I would not really like it as I wouldn't even know what to do with all of the buttons. I am glad they sent me the M45 because it's perfect for me. It match's my set-up and it's very nice for shooters which is what I really only play. No WOW or LOL for me so no need for 375 buttons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a 5000 DPI optical sensor but I will never use more than about 2800 so the 8000+ on the M95 doesn't do my any good either. I have a Gigabyte M705 and the M45 is 20 times the mouse that is. If I needed an MMO mouse I would be a bit jealous but I don't so I am not. Corsair must be watching to know that I am an FPS gamer and have a red and black system. LOL


I like the sniper button on the M65, and yes the M95 is nice but it was just awful on my hand as it's for long fingers so
it was not good for me. every time I used the left or right click the entire mouse would move as I couldn't reach the clickers
very good with my short fingers.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I like the sniper button on the M65, and yes the M95 is nice but it was just awful on my hand as it's for long fingers so
> it was not good for me. every time I used the left or right click the entire mouse would move as I couldn't reach the clickers
> very good with my short fingers.


Sounds like the M65 is perfect for you. I can set the sniper to any button I want. I have it on #6 now.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Sounds like the M65 is perfect for you. I can set the sniper to any button I want. I have it on #6 now.


your M45 looks exactly like my M65.
just has different buttons yes?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> your M45 looks exactly like my M65.
> just has different buttons yes?


Yes the M65 has a 8200 dpi laser sensor with a sniper button and an aluminum main body where the M45 has a 5000 dpi optical sensor no sniper button and a hard plastic main body but they are pretty much identical otherwise.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> That's pretty cool, I would not really like it as I wouldn't even know what to do with all of the buttons. I am glad they sent me the M45 because it's perfect for me. It match's my set-up and it's very nice for shooters which is what I really only play. No WOW or LOL for me so no need for 375 buttons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a 5000 DPI optical sensor but I will never use more than about 2800 so the 8000+ on the M95 doesn't do my any good either. I have a Gigabyte M705 and the M45 is 20 times the mouse that is. If I needed an MMO mouse I would be a bit jealous but I don't so I am not. Corsair must be watching to know that I am an FPS gamer and have a red and black system. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the sniper button on the M65, and yes the M95 is nice but it was just awful on my hand as it's for long fingers so
> it was not good for me. every time I used the left or right click the entire mouse would move as I couldn't reach the clickers
> very good with my short fingers.
Click to expand...

Look like M95 is suitable for me. I found a lot of gaming mouse are too small for my hand.


----------



## diazalon

Should be joining you guys soon! If all goes well will be ordering this weekend









http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/36eyp

Would one of you mind looking over my list just to make sure everything works fine?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diazalon*
> 
> Should be joining you guys soon! If all goes well will be ordering this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/36eyp
> 
> Would one of you mind looking over my list just to make sure everything works fine?


Looks like everything would fit fine. It it were me I would consider the Corsair H105 or the Swiftech H220 instead of the Kracken but it will work just fine in the case. It's just an opinion though.


----------



## Revolver232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> get the white cables and use the white rings on the fans, I think it would look best since the case is white and black so white and black fans would look better and the white cables have black shrink tubing
> on the ends with black plugs.
> here is what the blue sleeved cables look like for you to think about.
> I have the military green c70, blue looks ok in it but I think white will look very nice in your white c70.


Thanks mate for the feedback. Quality on the cables with sleeves done held up well? I know there another 80 bucks that don't enhance performance but do it right the first time, am I right?


----------



## diazalon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Looks like everything would fit fine. It it were me I would consider the Corsair H105 or the Swiftech H220 instead of the Kracken but it will work just fine in the case. It's just an opinion though.


Whats the reason? The Kraken seems to be the cheapest too.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diazalon*
> 
> Whats the reason? The Kraken seems to be the cheapest too.


Performance, and PC partpicker had the H105 for less the 100 euro's. Plus at 240mm it's a lot easier to get SP fans for them if you want to change them. There is a lot less choice for 140mm fans with good static pressure.


----------



## d3xt3r420

Just a few of my new loop.

Corsair - C70 case, CX750M PSU, 16Gb Vengeance RAM
ASUS - M5A99X EVO
EK - 650GTX Full block
NZXT - Raystorm CPU block, 240mm radiator

Coolant is the Mayhems Orange Pastel... very pleased with the color. Was concerned that one bottle would be enough, and I still have .5L left over. Already ordered my 24-pin sleeved extension and SATA cable, any other suggestions are always welcome.


----------



## DarthBaggins

What kind of 240 rad did you use?


----------



## d3xt3r420

Rasa
I actually have a couple more 120mm fans on top, running push/pull. Planning on moving the DVD drive up, and painting it black. Does anyone know of a good paint to use on the chipset heatsinks? Can't find any blocks for this board.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Must be some fairly thin fans


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3xt3r420*
> 
> Rasa
> I actually have a couple more 120mm fans on top, running push/pull. Planning on moving the DVD drive up, and painting it black. Does anyone know of a good paint to use on the chipset heatsinks? Can't find any blocks for this board.


i dont think you can use paint on a heatsink, it will trap heat and the chipset will over heat.


----------



## diazalon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Performance, and PC partpicker had the H105 for less the 100 euro's. Plus at 240mm it's a lot easier to get SP fans for them if you want to change them. There is a lot less choice for 140mm fans with good static pressure.


I really do not like SP series fans and i am going for silence so the bigger fans at lower rpm is better for me. Other than that, all good and working?


----------



## d3xt3r420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Must be some fairly thin fans


They are now mounted on top of the case. I added them after I took the pics.


----------



## district11

added some lighting


----------



## mk16

anyone know of some good yet cheap high airflow 140mm and 120mm fans that are black?


----------



## MOSER91

Here's my Secondary Rig...this build consists from parts I've had, and recently added.


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3xt3r420*
> 
> Does anyone know of a good paint to use on the chipset heatsinks?


I'd recommend Krylon Fusion (http://www.krylon.com/products/fusion-for-plastic/). It works especially well with plastics but works great on metals too in my experience. They've got a nice "safety orange" that would match your coolant as well.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> I'd recommend Krylon Fusion (http://www.krylon.com/products/fusion-for-plastic/). It works especially well with plastics but works great on metals too in my experience. They've got a nice "safety orange" that would match your coolant as well.


like i said that would be a bad idea if he uses that it will trap the heat and his heat sinks will be useless.
he needs paint that says its heat dissipating if it doesn't say that he will cook his board.
http://www.tcpglobal.com/spraypaintdepot/high-temperature.aspx something like this should do but im unsure if it will work or not.


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> ile i said that would be a bad idea if he uses that it will trap the heat and his heat sinks will be useless.
> he needs paint that says its heat dissipating if it doesn't say that he will cook his board.
> http://www.tcpglobal.com/spraypaintdepot/high-temperature.aspx something like this should do but im unsure if it will work or not.


I disagree, unless the system is already dangerously close to overheating or he sprays the whole can on the heatsink it'll be fine. I'd start by seeing what my temps were under load, if they're low spray it, otherwise look at replacing the thermal paste/pads under the heatsink and then spray it. Also high temp paint isn't going to make a difference, I highly doubt the heatsink is going to reach 704C.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revolver232*
> 
> Thanks mate for the feedback. Quality on the cables with sleeves done held up well? I know there another 80 bucks that don't enhance performance but do it right the first time, am I right?


I goy mine on sale from Corsair for $39.99
and yes they are very good quality and hold up very good.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *district11*
> 
> added some lighting


Wow that's nice and clean.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> anyone know of some good yet cheap high airflow 140mm and 120mm fans that are black?


I got rosewill hypoborea fans, they come in 120 and 140mm and they are akasa rebrands and are pretty good and pwm.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> I got rosewill hypoborea fans, they come in 120 and 140mm and they are akasa rebrands and are pretty good and pwm.


hmm them specs are pretty good
1200rpm
89cfm
22.9 dba


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> hmm them specs are pretty good
> 1200rpm
> 89cfm
> 22.9 dba


i have them in both varieties for my c70 haha i just wanted good cheap pwm fans i could get off of amazon and these were a pretty good choice.
i have no complaints, the 120s pwm function works great, and the 140s move a lot of air.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> anyone know of some good yet cheap high airflow 140mm and 120mm fans that are black?


B Gears B Blaster's are in expensive, black, and 103cfm







(Come in 120 & 140mm)


----------



## Devildog83

*district11* Very nice rig.









I have finally done a build log after all this time. Check it out if you dare.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1472883/the-devils-own#post_21921919


----------



## JAM3S121

I cleaned out my rig


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *district11*
> 
> added some lighting


May I ask exactly what lights your using and exactly where you placed them? It looks very well balanced and I was looking to do the same thing.

Thanks!


----------



## district11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *district11*
> 
> added some lighting
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> May I ask exactly what lights your using and exactly where you placed them? It looks very well balanced and I was looking to do the same thing.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 2x 600mm Bitfenix Alchemy white LED strips.
> 
> placed around the top, front and bottom, the power lead for the LED's feeds out the back through the same grommet as my 8 pin, it then goes to a molex to 3pin adaptor, and finally to my fan controller so I can vary the brightness or turn them off completely.
Click to expand...


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> *district11* Very nice rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have finally done a build log after all this time. Check it out if you dare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1472883/the-devils-own#post_21921919


I added link to your build log at first post.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I added link to your build log at first post.


Thanks kizwan.!!


----------



## Lizard22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MOSER91*
> 
> Here's my Secondary Rig...this build consists from parts I've had, and recently added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excellent which is the temperature of your GPU, this is my system, accelero hybridX2 HD7950


----------



## MOSER91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lizard22*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MOSER91*
> 
> Here's my Secondary Rig...this build consists from parts I've had, and recently added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excellent which is the temperature of your GPU, this is my system, accelero hybridX2 HD7950
> 
> 
> 
> Yes my highest temp was 52°C...im planning on adding vram heatsinks. Also my room temperature is pretty hot. Here's a little upgrade on cpu cooling......
Click to expand...


----------



## DarthBaggins

Watercooled C70's everywhere


----------



## kidabu

Hi!

This is my 1st build after 10 years.
I am not into overclocking yet, so i've chosen an i5 4440 and the Gigabyte H87-HD3.
I like all these nice casemods and customisation you have posted. So you all inspired me to buy an C70. And I love it.
I plan to create an black/white/brown build with mainboard full cover, custom sleeving and backplates for my pci cards.
I've already changed the side window into an smoked plexi in combination with an clear lexan panel. So I got a little more acoustic isolation and the stock screws still fit









Here is a picture (the only ones, that are in acceptable (mobile-phone) quality):




I will add more fotos when my build is becoming a litte more beautiful...

please excuse my english. I am from germany









kida


----------



## JAM3S121

looks good so far!


----------



## mk16

i havent been added to the list of owners


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> i havent been added to the list of owners


Looks like the list hasn't been updated in a few months, lol


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Looks like the list hasn't been updated in a few months, lol


nope im on it now


----------



## kizwan

When you register, it automatically saved in the spreadsheet. The spreadsheet at first post doesn't update instantly. The list automatically update every 5 minutes.


----------



## Devildog83

I little C70 mod, it was fun.




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Turned out really well


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Turned out really well


Thanks!!


----------



## mbakalski

Hello everyone!

I've been lurking for a while and reading this thread and wow, great community and an what an awesome case!

I've had mine for a few months now and I have finally decided to go in and get my hands dirty. Just wanted to share my build before I tear it apart to install a full loop today.

4770k 4.4, 780 Lightning @ 1.3/6.7, 240GB 840 Pro, Dominator GT 1866, 1TB WD Black, Cooler Master V850, Corsair C70.

What's to come: EK blocks for CPU and GPU, XSPC AX360 and RX240, Alphacool VPP655, Bitspower fittings + pump top + res 150 + pump mod kit, custom sleeved cables, and some more small stuff.

I am very excited about this build so feel free to let me know your thoughts!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Looks good







and another v850 owner!


----------



## nbrikha

Quick question on here. Switched over from a HAF 932 to this beautiful C70 in Military Green. I love it in every way except just one. I want to run my H100i in push/pull, however my 990FX Sabertooth board is in the way (fan connector pins among other things block the way). I want to mount it next to the hard drives and the fans there, but the hoses seem not to agree with me. Anybody know where else I can fit a push/pull without modding my motherboard?


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nbrikha*
> 
> Quick question on here. Switched over from a HAF 932 to this beautiful C70 in Military Green. I love it in every way except just one. I want to run my H100i in push/pull, however my 990FX Sabertooth board is in the way (fan connector pins among other things block the way). I want to mount it next to the hard drives and the fans there, but the hoses seem not to agree with me. Anybody know where else I can fit a push/pull without modding my motherboard?


This should definitely be possible. Okay is is possible to thread the screws from inside the HDD cage, through the fans then though the rads holes? and then attach the fans on the other side using another set of screws. Give it a try and report back! Also post some pics of your rig!

EDIT: Just tried to thread the screw the other way through the HDD and it worked, bit fiddly but you should be able to mound the H100i this way, hope I helped.


----------



## Devildog83

More goofin' around with the C70 -


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> More goofin' around with the C70 -


hnnnng that looks so nice.


----------



## mbakalski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Looks good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and another v850 owner!


Thanks! yeah the PSU is great. The only thing I don't like is how stiff the cables are, but nothing some modding can't fix!

Progress EOD 1:











I think I should make a build thread so I don't clog this one!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbakalski*
> 
> Thanks! yeah the PSU is great. The only thing I don't like is how stiff the cables are, but nothing some modding can't fix!
> 
> I think I should make a build thread so I don't clog this one!


A build log would be cool, I would visit.


----------



## kidabu

still in progress.



was trying to find a way to make the bottom look cleaner, but also allow air to circulate. so I did that:



what do you think? or should I put the fan under the plexi?







to do: sleeving, more plexi for the tray and mobo, odd color change, cable management.

please reply.

kida


----------



## jlhawn

could you post a picture of the entire case please in one shot? I would like to see the entire case


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidabu*
> 
> still in progress.
> 
> 
> 
> was trying to find a way to make the bottom look cleaner, but also allow air to circulate. so I did that:
> 
> to do: sleeving, more plexi for the tray and mobo, odd color change, cable management.
> 
> please reply.
> 
> kida


I like the Plexi work, how did you cut the hole for the fan? I am going to put the my AF 140 under the Plexi and I tried to cut it and it was a disaster. I made all of the rest of the cuts with a jigzaw and it worked well but the round hole gave me problems because the blade heated up.

The 24 pin cable looks good, they do make nice cable combs to clean them up for very cheap. I have some coming from luto0-customs to clean mine up. I do love the work you have done.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbakalski*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Looks good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and another v850 owner!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! yeah the PSU is great. The only thing I don't like is how stiff the cables are, but nothing some modding can't fix!
> 
> Progress EOD 1:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I should make a build thread so I don't clog this one!
Click to expand...

What radiator you have there, up top? Do you have build log?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidabu*
> 
> still in progress.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was trying to find a way to make the bottom look cleaner, but also allow air to circulate. so I did that:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you think? or should I put the fan under the plexi?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to do: sleeving, more plexi for the tray and mobo, odd color change, cable management.
> 
> please reply.
> 
> kida


Looking good!







I'm interested to know what you use to hold the plexi plate. If you don't mind can you share the exact measurement, including the cable holes & the fan mount?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I like the Plexi work, how did you cut the hole for the fan? I am going to put the my AF 140 under the Plexi and I tried to cut it and it was a disaster. I made all of the rest of the cuts with a jigzaw and it worked well but the round hole gave me problems because the blade heated up.
> 
> The 24 pin cable looks good, they do make nice cable combs to clean them up for very cheap. I have some coming from luto0-customs to clean mine up. I do love the work you have done.


I would think a steady hand and a dreamer could get the job done, or a good hole saw


----------



## mbakalski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> What radiator you have there, up top? Do you have build log?


Its a XSPC AX360. A novice level build log is here







.


----------



## Mcdoorknob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3xt3r420*
> 
> Rasa
> I actually have a couple more 120mm fans on top, running push/pull. Planning on moving the DVD drive up, and painting it black. Does anyone know of a good paint to use on the chipset heatsinks? Can't find any blocks for this board.


Painting motherboard heatsinks has definitely been done before and those who did it reported no or little temperature changes. The only information I could find on what type of paint was used was an enamel paint, similar to what people use to paint models. I don't see why decent quality acrylic paint wouldn't work though


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mcdoorknob*
> 
> Painting motherboard heatsinks has definitely been done before and those who did it reported no or little temperature changes. The only information I could find on what type of paint was used was an enamel paint, similar to what people use to paint models. I don't see why decent quality acrylic paint wouldn't work though


The heatsinks on my CHVFZ are painted with ceramic paint from the factory, the same stuff that is in engine paint. You can buy ceramic based spray paint at an auto parts store. The ceramic is heat resistant and dissipates heat very well.


----------



## Devildog83

DRAM Lawsuit - http://www.polygon.com/2014/3/6/5479280/dram-lawsuit-settlement-fund-now-accepting-claims


----------



## Mcdoorknob

Hi, I have had a C70 for a while and posted my build on here quite a while ago. Last Christmas, I did a large overhaul on my computer so I thought I would share. I also made a full panel custom window for it that you can see in some of the pictures. The window is perfectly clear but it is hard to take a picture of it that isn't super reflective.

Anyways, I hope you like it, and let me know what you think





You can't see a whole lot in this last one because the window is reflecting, but it looks kind of cool so I included it.


----------



## Devildog83

That is very nice looking. Clean and classy.


----------



## nbrikha

Fiddly is a kind term for the headache that was. Still couldn't get all the screws to fit in. The issue is it's a very specific fit with no margin for error. And I'm seeing my temps a little high, after 20 minutes on Prime95 it was going along at 52 degrees, where it never pushed 48 in just push sitting at the top. Two mods that would make this tremendously easier/better is drilling out the threads on the hard drive case to give more room for the screws to find the holes on the rad, and cutting open the side so more air can flow through. In any case, here's some potato pictures. Dont mind the wiring mess, I wasn't totally done with this yet.


----------



## Devildog83

Just curious why you would do this? Are you just goofing around?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Just curious why you would do this? Are you just goofing around?


He want to run push/pull on his H100i.


----------



## nbrikha

I wanted to run push/pull and there wasn't enough room up top, the second set of fans would push on fan pins that sit at the top. Thought I'd try it on the side since there is no other clear area I could put it. Idle temps are down but load temps are up. HOWEVER! Vcore temps are WAY down. Playing WOW used to get my Vcore temps into the 50s when my rad was up top. Now they stick around 35. The whole system in quiet mode didn't run over 40 degrees (20 ambient). I'm happy with it but one hard drive (the oldest one) runs hot (35 degrees as opposed to 23 on the SSD and 27 on the Caviar Black). So I want to get rid of that one and cut open the the hard drive rack to make for better air movement both across the hard drives and radiator. And I think I'll have to get the CORSAIR heatsink flipped upside down to make for a better hose placement...I don't like it sitting on the 680 heatsink. So, in answer, I was kind of messing around. I wanted to see if this config works better and I think after a little modding, it will.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mcdoorknob*
> 
> Hi, I have had a C70 for a while and posted my build on here quite a while ago. Last Christmas, I did a large overhaul on my computer so I thought I would share. I also made a full panel custom window for it that you can see in some of the pictures. The window is perfectly clear but it is hard to take a picture of it that isn't super reflective.
> 
> Anyways, I hope you like it, and let me know what you think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't see a whole lot in this last one because the window is reflecting, but it looks kind of cool so I included it.


you should remove the hard drive cages for better air flow.
other then that it looks very clean.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mcdoorknob*


Any chance you can do a tutorial on how to do this? Or take some more pics of how the window attaches, would be very appreciated as it looks superb! Also what did you do fornthe other side panel? Just leave it?


----------



## mbakalski

Finished(for the next week







) product! I am extremely happy with the way it came out. I went for some of the pricier parts, but in the end, i think it definitely paid off. Let me know what you think!


----------



## d3xt3r420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> The heatsinks on my CHVFZ are painted with ceramic paint from the factory, the same stuff that is in engine paint. You can buy ceramic based spray paint at an auto parts store. The ceramic is heat resistant and dissipates heat very well.


Thanks for the heads-up. Would some touch-up paint work? O'Reilly's sells spray cans of just about every color. I'm working on a fixed-tubing Phantom 410 now, this has kinda taken a backseat. Thanks for the input though.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3xt3r420*
> 
> Thanks for the heads-up. Would some touch-up paint work? O'Reilly's sells spray cans of just about every color. I'm working on a fixed-tubing Phantom 410 now, this has kinda taken a backseat. Thanks for the input though.


I don't know about the touch-up paint, I would only use the engine/ceramic based. If the touch-up is that then yes. I almost painted the heatsinks on my old M5A 99x evo red but chickened out and ended up with the CHVFZ which I am so glad I have.

PS: I ended up painting my radiator with it. You can see in my build log below.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3xt3r420*
> 
> Thanks for the heads-up. Would some touch-up paint work? O'Reilly's sells spray cans of just about every color. I'm working on a fixed-tubing Phantom 410 now, this has kinda taken a backseat. Thanks for the input though.


you really need to use the Ceramic as Devildog suggested otherwise the heat will be trapped in the heatsink and chip and may cause them to overheat.
the ceramic allows the heat to escape and cool the chip better.
and the touch up or regular paint will chip off the heatsink over time due to the heat.


----------



## skywalker311

Can you do a push/pull configuration on top of the case with the corsair H100i water cooler


----------



## kidabu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I would think a steady hand and a dreamer could get the job done, or a good hole saw


exactly. i used this Dremel-Tool:


very easy.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbakalski*
> 
> Finished(for the next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) product! I am extremely happy with the way it came out. I went for some of the pricier parts, but in the end, i think it definitely paid off. Let me know what you think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That look good. Nice work!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skywalker311*
> 
> Can you do a push/pull configuration on top of the case with the corsair H100i water cooler


C70 doesn't natively support push/pull config up top but I think I remember someone successfully running push/pull with H100/H100i up top. Need to check again. Things that usually interfere are motherboard heatsink & memory sticks. You may need to shift the radiator toward the side panel & use the honeycomb holes to mount the radiator.


----------



## kidabu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> could you post a picture of the entire case please in one shot? I would like to see the entire case


Here it is:


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbakalski*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> What radiator you have there, up top? Do you have build log?
> 
> 
> 
> Its a XSPC AX360. A novice level build log is here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Thanks! I added the link in Build Log section at first post.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidabu*
> 
> Here it is:


little more clean up of the wires and you will have a very nice setup.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidabu*
> 
> exactly. i used this Dremel-Tool:
> 
> 
> very easy.


lol I think my iPad's auto correct put in the dreamer instead of Dremel


----------



## Mcdoorknob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Any chance you can do a tutorial on how to do this? Or take some more pics of how the window attaches, would be very appreciated as it looks superb! Also what did you do fornthe other side panel? Just leave it?


Doing the window was really quite easy. I took of the stock side panel and traced the dimensions onto a thin piece of acrylic that I bought from Home Depot. With the traced out lines on the Acrylic I just cut it with a utility blade.

As for mounting it onto the case, I used small magnetic strips with adhesive on one side going all the way around the trim of the window, making use of the metal construction.

I did it in about an hour with no experience doing anything like this before and without any power tools


----------



## Buehlar

Just catching up on some fine C70 builds, mods and overhauls! Some nice work going on here guys!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> More goofin' around with the C70 -
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Dang Dog...that thangs looking stupid sexy!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidabu*
> 
> still in progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> was trying to find a way to make the bottom look cleaner, but also allow air to circulate. so I did that:
> 
> 
> 
> what do you think? or should I put the fan under the plexi?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to do: sleeving, more plexi for the tray and mobo, odd color change, cable management.
> 
> please reply.
> 
> kida


I vote under the plexi. Nice work BTW









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mcdoorknob*
> 
> Hi, I have had a C70 for a while and posted my build on here quite a while ago. Last Christmas, I did a large overhaul on my computer so I thought I would share. I also made a full panel custom window for it that you can see in some of the pictures. The window is perfectly clear but it is hard to take a picture of it that isn't super reflective.
> 
> Anyways, I hope you like it, and let me know what you think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't see a whole lot in this last one because the window is reflecting, but it looks kind of cool so I included it.


Beautiful build Mcdoorknob. Very nice and clean









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nbrikha*
> 
> Fiddly is a kind term for the headache that was. Still couldn't get all the screws to fit in. The issue is it's a very specific fit with no margin for error. And I'm seeing my temps a little high, after 20 minutes on Prime95 it was going along at 52 degrees, where it never pushed 48 in just push sitting at the top.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Two mods that would make this tremendously easier/better is drilling out the threads on the hard drive case to give more room for the screws to find the holes on the rad, and cutting open the side so more air can flow through. In any case, here's some potato pictures. Dont mind the wiring mess, I wasn't totally done with this yet.


Those are some respectable temps nbrikha.
Have you thought about going "stealth" with your ODD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbakalski*
> 
> Finished(for the next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) product! I am extremely happy with the way it came out. I went for some of the pricier parts, but in the end, i think it definitely paid off. Let me know what you think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm such a sucker for RED & Black themes.







Very nice execution mbakalski


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidabu*
> 
> still in progress.
> 
> 
> 
> was trying to find a way to make the bottom look cleaner, but also allow air to circulate. so I did that:
> 
> 
> 
> what do you think? or should I put the fan under the plexi?
> 
> 
> 
> to do: sleeving, more plexi for the tray and mobo, odd color change, cable management.
> 
> please reply.
> 
> kida


I put the fan under the Plexi, I was forced too because of the PSU being fan down and the cables being in the way. I think I am going to get some u-channel for around the hole.


----------



## blizzard232

troll tags on IG (my acc)


----------



## Cotsios

Hello guys,
I have a question about flushing the radiator.
if i flush with tap water is it good to use de-ionized water to wash it off at the end?
Or do i have to use distilled water?
Shall i flush cpu block as well (new part).

Thanks


----------



## DarthBaggins

I used straight distilled with primo sysprep and flush every component, blocks and all. But I did buy nearly every component used too, other than the tubing and one rad.


----------



## mk16

corsair just released this if op is still here he should add it
http://www.corsair.com/en-us/blog/2014/march/corsair_cases_and_cooling_matrix_q1-2014
c70 can fit all of corsairs aio units.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> corsair just released this if op is still here he should add it
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/blog/2014/march/corsair_cases_and_cooling_matrix_q1-2014
> c70 can fit all of corsairs aio units.


That's due to the C70 being the best case lol


----------



## Cotsios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I used straight distilled with primo sysprep and flush every component, blocks and all. But I did buy nearly every component used too, other than the tubing and one rad.


Hmm the think is distilled water is expensive in UK and it will go wasted on the flushing.
The best strategy is to flash with tap water and then wash off with distilled i think.
But i dont know if it will be bad to flush at the end with de-ionized.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotsios*
> 
> Hello guys,
> I have a question about flushing the radiator.
> if i flush with tap water is it good to use de-ionized water to wash it off at the end?
> Or do i have to use distilled water?
> Shall i flush cpu block as well (new part).
> 
> Thanks


That's what I did. I use distilled water (2 to 3 times) for final flushing. For water block too.

http://martinsliquidlab.org/2011/02/26/flushing-your-block-rads-clean/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> corsair just released this if op is still here he should add it
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/blog/2014/march/corsair_cases_and_cooling_matrix_q1-2014
> c70 can fit all of corsairs aio units.


I'll take this under advisement.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> That's due to the C70 being the best case lol


well duh


----------



## Cotsios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> That's what I did. I use distilled water (2 to 3 times) for final flushing. For water block too.
> 
> http://martinsliquidlab.org/2011/02/26/flushing-your-block-rads-clean/


This will do to final flush it?:
http://www.wilko.com/car-maintenance/wilko-de-ionised-water-1l/invt/5690940?VBMST=De-ionised


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotsios*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> That's what I did. I use distilled water (2 to 3 times) for final flushing. For water block too.
> 
> http://martinsliquidlab.org/2011/02/26/flushing-your-block-rads-clean/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will do to final flush it?:
> http://www.wilko.com/car-maintenance/wilko-de-ionised-water-1l/invt/5690940?VBMST=De-ionised
Click to expand...

That works too.


----------



## Cotsios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> That works too.


Greaaat thanks


----------



## DarthBaggins

Ah didn't know the price for distilled was soo much across the pond, it's about $.88-1.02/Gallon here in GA,US.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

That's strange for distilled water to be expensive... Check the baby section too at the grocery store, they should have distilled water, that might be expensive as well.


----------



## Cotsios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Ah didn't know the price for distilled was soo much across the pond, it's about $.88-1.02/Gallon here in GA,US.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> That's strange for distilled water to be expensive... Check the baby section too at the grocery store, they should have distilled water, that might be expensive as well.


if you are talking about de-ionized water, yes its cheap.

but distilled:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CLASSIKOOL-PURE-DISTILLED-WATER-DE-IONISED-THEN-DISTILLED-8-DIFFERENT-SIZES-/310771744685?pt=UK_BOI_Medical_Lab_Equipment_Lab_Supplies_ET&var=&hash=item485b707fad

this is the cheapest i found.


----------



## DarthBaggins

That's crazy, it's the opposite here


----------



## jlhawn

yeah where I live it's $0.72 a gallon, I buy it for my race car as it requires distilled water due to the aluminum cylinder heads, aluminum intake, aluminum electric water pump and aluminum radiator with a iron engine block


----------



## f0rteOC

Does anyone in this club have experience with the Phanteks PH-TC14PE cooler? I was thinking of upgrading my CPU cooler, and it looked like a good option, but I wasn't sure if it would fit in the C70 or if it would clear the VRM heatsink on my motherboard (Sabertooth 990FX R2.0).
Also, would the performance of that cooler be on par with a Corsair H100i?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f0rteOC*
> 
> Does anyone in this club have experience with the Phanteks PH-TC14PE cooler? I was thinking of upgrading my CPU cooler, and it looked like a good option, but I wasn't sure if it would fit in the C70 or if it would clear the VRM heatsink on my motherboard (Sabertooth 990FX R2.0).
> Also, would the performance of that cooler be on par with a Corsair H100i?


You won't get the same performance as an H100i out of an air cooler. I thin I was told that there was 170mm clearance but I am not absolutely sure.


----------



## DarthBaggins

The last air cooler I used that had great performance/cooling was NZXT's Respire T40, I got sub 10c with it on my FX6100, so not sure how it'll handle a FX8*** chip


----------



## nbrikha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> You won't get the same performance as an H100i out of an air cooler. I thin I was told that there was 170mm clearance but I am not absolutely sure.


I had a Zalman CNPS9900 on my 8350 and my experience with the H100i is not as good as the zalman. My zalman had one fan that was quieter, much quieter, and never got my cpu over 50 degrees no matter how long I spent on Prime95. My H100i in push/pull gets to 52 at 15 minutes and then keeps going unless my fans are in maximum. It looks cool but with a sabertooth 990FX I can only run push pull on the side my the hard drives (go back a few pages). IDK about the phanteks, but I miss my zalman.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Change to a better sp fan other than the stock corsairs which only push a 3.0-3.1 mmh2o


----------



## nbrikha

got two noctuas on it and the two standard from corsair. they are more or less the sp120s.

EDIT: I still have to modify the hard drive cage to allow for more air flow and get rid of one of the HDDs. But still, in all of this, my 45 dollar CNPS9900 is quieter and can at least keep up with the H100i. Don't get me wrong, I'm keeping the H100i...it just doesn't seem to meet the hype of being soo much better and soo much quieter than air cooling


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah I'm trying to think where I'm going to relocate my three drives to make room for another 240 to go on the front of my case or add it to the bottom and add a plexi/acrylic floor with the fan holes cut as I've been seeing. But I have time to get all of it figured out


----------



## nbrikha

Look at page 649 and see where I put mine. Otherwise, keep the top cage, remove the bottom, and put it on the the bottom. It would take some modding to get better airflow and drilling out the threads to have an easier time screwing in the radiator


----------



## f0rteOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Change to a better sp fan other than the stock corsairs which only push a 3.0-3.1 mmh2o










The stock Corsair fans are rated at 4mm/h2o according to their website.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nbrikha*
> 
> I had a Zalman CNPS9900 on my 8350 and my experience with the H100i is not as good as the zalman. My zalman had one fan that was quieter, much quieter, and never got my cpu over 50 degrees no matter how long I spent on Prime95. My H100i in push/pull gets to 52 at 15 minutes and then keeps going unless my fans are in maximum. It looks cool but with a sabertooth 990FX I can only run push pull on the side my the hard drives (go back a few pages). IDK about the phanteks, but I miss my zalman.


How does the Zalman beat the Corsair?


----------



## kidabu

forget all other cpu coolers and take the H110 - or a custom loop... The rad fits perfectly into the top of the c70, cools better than every other cpu cooler on the market, the pump is very silent and it looks very tidy.
I am glad to own one.
buy it!


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidabu*
> 
> forget all other cpu coolers and take the H110 - or a custom loop... The rad fits perfectly into the top of the c70, cools better than every other cpu cooler on the market, the pump is very silent and it looks very tidy.
> I am glad to own one.
> buy it!


I also have one, its brilliant for what it is but man I wish I bought an expandable loop so I could slowly buy water cooling parts! Just something to take into consideration.


----------



## kidabu

Definitely. I also want an custom loop in the future. And when I start with this project, I will use the H110 for the GPU instead and expand the custon loop bit by bit.


----------



## Devildog83

If you really want to know the truth the H220 or the H105 cool the best. The H105 has a way thicker radiator than either the h100i or the 110 and also fits perfectly into this case. Swiftech is also coming out with the H220x which should even be better, it will be expandable and available in 240mm or 280mm and even a 140mm version. It has the pump attached under the radiator instead of on the CPU block and the water block looks very near there water block they sell for full water-cooling systems. If I were going to get a AIO cooler anytime soon this would be the one. Here is a youtube video to give you a better idea but this thing looks epic for an AIO.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f0rteOC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stock Corsair fans are rated at 4mm/h2o according to their website.
> How does the Zalman beat the Corsair?


funny thing is if you look at the SP120's on the shelf they are rated at in the 3's yet the ones on the H100-5/220 are rated higher but appear to be the same fan, I know my Delta's are rated at 15.1 mmH2O lol but at full blast I feel like I'm sitting next to a small turbine engine being fired up. I'd look at the Swiftech all in one sets


----------



## Shinra

Hello update .....


----------



## Devildog83

That nice! Full loop is next for me, until then


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> That nice! Full loop is next for me, until then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice work!







I always wonder, how do you mount that PSU cover? Looks really clean


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *f0rteOC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stock Corsair fans are rated at 4mm/h2o according to their website.
> How does the Zalman beat the Corsair?
> 
> 
> 
> funny thing is if you look at the SP120's on the shelf they are rated at in the 3's yet the ones on the H100-5/220 are rated higher but appear to be the same fan, I know my Delta's are rated at 15.1 mmH2O lol but at full blast I feel like I'm sitting next to a small turbine engine being fired up. I'd look at the Swiftech all in one sets
Click to expand...

It's not quite the same. The H100i stock fans are *boosted* version of the SP120. Static pressure is different & specs also different.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Nice work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always wonder, how do you mount that PSU cover? Looks really clean


I just have double sided sticky tape at the back of the PSU 2 layers think and it holds it nicely. Thank you by the way. One thing, it would be really nice if the red LED on the H100i pump would work.

As soon as I get my white LED's for under the plexi covers I will be finished.


----------



## matbry01

I don't really know a lot about custom water-cooling I only got a H55 on my rampage III black edition atmo I want to go custom with it. what is a good res, ( I see loads with a copper baffle) pump, cpu block I read that gold is the best ? and also what is EK like ?


----------



## Kiros

I actually just started tweaking around with water cooling about 2 weeks ago and I sided with XSPC. Awesome product but I kind of wish I can stick one more radiator in the case.
There was an issue with my order where PerformancePC forgot my D5 pump in the kit so my Photon 170 reservoir sat there for the whole weekend. I was so anxious that I decided to take apart my AIO Coolermaster 240L Glacer and recycle the CPU Pump to pump my entire system! And I drove to Microcenter afterwards to look for a small reservoir(Swifttech). Now I'm kind of like...should I switching it out? But then Where should I even put the giant reservoir?
As of right now my system works flawlessly, the tubes can use some angled rotary fittings but that will come later after I pay off my credit card. Otherwise I am enjoying my lower GPU temps and lack of noise!

My water cooling system is:
XSPC-KIT-AX360-D5-PHOTON
Swifttech Resevoir | Courtesy of Microcenter
XSPC 240 EX
Coolermaster 240L Glacer | For the CPU pump running the system


----------



## DarthBaggins

I know you can fit a 120 Rad on the exhaust port (rear) of the case on push/pull even with a rad on the top, I have a 120 on that spot w/ a 240 on the top.


----------



## Mr1ncred1ble

Just got my C70 a few weeks ago. Building in this case was super easy and came out great.


----------



## putchie

Here's mine, still thinking what color of sleeving I'll use and which parts will I buy for custom water loop.


----------



## RealGoneKid

Here is my C70 Build, still in progress but enough done to share, Pic quality not the best.

















Will update full specs when I have more time.


----------



## jlhawn

@ RealGoneKid, turn your power supply over as it is designed to pull cool outside air into it and exhaust it out the back.
the way you have it now it's pulling hot air from your case through the power supply and just making itself hotter.


----------



## RealGoneKid

Hi, This is my C70 still in progress (Seems to have always been that way)













It's not as clean as some of others here but I love it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> @ RealGoneKid, turn your power supply over as it is designed to pull cool outside air into it and exhaust it out the back.
> the way you have it now it's pulling hot air from your case through the power supply and just making itself hotter.


Thanks for the advice, Case temps are super chilly 4 X 120mm front intake, 2 X 120mm side intake 120mm exhaust on the back and 2 X 120mm on the H100i exhausting from the top, The hard wood floors get super dusty the PSU would be 1st to go sucking external air in but appreciate the advice.


----------



## jlhawn

yes but the C70 has a bottom filter. but the temp inside corsair psu's are never that hot anyway.
keep posting so we can see the finished product when your done, which we all know were never finished with our systems as
we always want to change something.
here is a pic of my C70. only thing different from the pic is I now have 2 ssd 's instead of 1


----------



## RealGoneKid

Very nice I have a lot going on in mine, SSD is on the cards but I'm in a hole ATM looking at the 1TB Samsung as an end all space solution and some HSSD's to replace my spinners. I will consider the PSU flip next time I make changes appreciate the advice and of course I'll add pictures as I continue. This PC is about 3 years in the making and as you said they are never truly finished.


----------



## RealGoneKid

2 Video Encodes 2 pass back to back temps never seen 60c, Fans bit dusty too happens a lot with these floors. fans are not at full speed just a bit more than silent.



Not really a benchmark But only have these others













Not really sure about other benchmarking tools.


----------



## Torresjasonc

Just got a DSLR and figured the best thing to start taking pictures of was my C70. So here's some shots from my first ever DSLR photoshoot XD


----------



## Devildog83

Got my final lights and fan grill, now I have to replace the window again as it has scratch;s that are driving me crazy. Other than that pretty much done.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## JAM3S121

no money for watercooling at this time


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> 
> 
> no money for watercooling at this time


Looks like Watercooling to me, lol


----------



## RealGoneKid

@Devildog83 Nice optics


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiros*
> 
> I actually just started tweaking around with water cooling about 2 weeks ago and I sided with XSPC. Awesome product but I kind of wish I can stick one more radiator in the case.
> There was an issue with my order where PerformancePC forgot my D5 pump in the kit so my Photon 170 reservoir sat there for the whole weekend. I was so anxious that I decided to take apart my AIO Coolermaster 240L Glacer and recycle the CPU Pump to pump my entire system! And I drove to Microcenter afterwards to look for a small reservoir(Swifttech). Now I'm kind of like...should I switching it out? But then Where should I even put the giant reservoir?
> As of right now my system works flawlessly, the tubes can use some angled rotary fittings but that will come later after I pay off my credit card. Otherwise I am enjoying my lower GPU temps and lack of noise!
> 
> My water cooling system is:
> XSPC-KIT-AX360-D5-PHOTON
> Swifttech Resevoir | Courtesy of Microcenter
> XSPC 240 EX
> Coolermaster 240L Glacer | For the CPU pump running the system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


If you relocate the reservoir & pump, you can put another 120mm radiator at the bottom.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr1ncred1ble*
> 
> Just got my C70 a few weeks ago. Building in this case was super easy and came out great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *putchie*
> 
> Here's mine, still thinking what color of sleeving I'll use and which parts will I buy for custom water loop.










Think & plan carefully if you want custom water loop.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RealGoneKid*
> 
> Here is my C70 Build, still in progress but enough done to share, Pic quality not the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will update full specs when I have more time.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> 
> 
> no money for watercooling at this time


That look good James!


----------



## JAM3S121

I meant no money for a full loop, I really want to do custom but minimal gains I feel like.. I haven't felt the need to push my haswell past 4.4ghz since I bought it and overclocked when I built it.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RealGoneKid*
> 
> @Devildog83 Nice optics


Thanks!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> I meant no money for a full loop, I really want to do custom but minimal gains I feel like.. I haven't felt the need to push my haswell past 4.4ghz since I bought it and overclocked when I built it.


It is a bit spendy if you don't need the cooling but the cool factor, AKA awesomeness, has made me want to invest in a full loop myself along with the desire to push my FX 8350 past 5.0 Ghz which is also not needed but I do hang out here so that kinda' tells you where my heads at. Pushing hardware and going to extremes both visually and physically is a ton of fun.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Got my final lights and fan grill, now I have to replace the window again as it has scratch;s that are driving me crazy. Other than that pretty much done.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice work!









Is there a reason why you run the upper fan on the HDD cage in the opposite direction?


----------



## Gregory14

Noctua NF-14 push pull on Cooler Master 140XL Nepton. FX 8320 @ 4.7~4.8 16GB 1600MHz Ram EVGA GTX 770 2GB


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Nice work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a reason why you run the upper fan on the HDD cage in the opposite direction?


LOL you noticed that,









I have the bottom one on backwards, I am going to redo the lower plate today to move the fan back and toward the HDD cages a bit. Now that I have the grill I don't like where it sits. I also have a white shim that fits between the RED and black section of the grill that will bring the RED color out more and black hex head screws with red washers to mount it. I will also install some black u-channel so the white acrylic doesn't show through the grill. It's more work but I love it!!

Thanks by the way.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Nice work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a reason why you run the upper fan on the HDD cage in the opposite direction?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL you noticed that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the bottom one on backwards, I am going to redo the lower plate today to move the fan back and toward the HDD cages a bit. Now that I have the grill I don't like where it sits. I also have a white shim that fits between the RED and black section of the grill that will bring the RED color out more and black hex head screws with red washers to mount it. I will also install some black u-channel so the white acrylic doesn't show through the grill. It's more work but I love it!!
> 
> Thanks by the way.
Click to expand...

I have very good eyes.









The red blend in beautifully with the white panel & lighting. I love it!


----------



## Kiros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I know you can fit a 120 Rad on the exhaust port (rear) of the case on push/pull even with a rad on the top, I have a 120 on that spot w/ a 240 on the top.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> If you relocate the reservoir & pump, you can put another 120mm radiator at the bottom.


I was thinking about sticking the Glacer 240L radiator back in there but it might be a little too long because of it's mini reservoir and the rotatable barb(?) taking an extra inch.
http://imagescdn.tweaktown.com/content/6/0/6011_08_cooler_master_glacer_240l_aio_liquid_cpu_cooler_review.jpg
Unless I can find a slightly shorter PSU or one with less stiff/bulky plugs.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Damn you guys and your crazy C70's. What is this a competition now? I guess I gotta dump moar money into mine to compete... loool

Awesome rigs guys.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I have very good eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The red blend in beautifully with the white panel & lighting. I love it!


Redid the grill and lower plexi plate,


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I have very good eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The red blend in beautifully with the white panel & lighting. I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redid the grill and lower plexi plate,
Click to expand...

That look better with red frame.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Looks good, but hate to say it, looks a little off center a tad, could be the lighting and angle of the photo.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Looks good, but hate to say it, looks a little off center a tad, could be the lighting and angle of the photo.


It's just the angle, if you look at it from directly above it it looks perfect.

Kizwan, it's the same grill I just added the white shim to bring out the red.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Lol ok, had to say something just in case though. Still good work in all, I've been looking at a mirrored bronze acrylic to go around my mobo and may do a flooring but that's still up for debate


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Lol ok, had to say something just in case though. Still good work in all, I've been looking at a mirrored bronze acrylic to go around my mobo and may do a flooring but that's still up for debate


That would be sweet, just a complete subfloor with the pump underneath of it and tubing coming through the floor.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Kizwan, it's the same grill I just added the white shim to bring out the red.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I see. The added white shim does make it look a lot better.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> That would be sweet, just a complete subfloor with the pump underneath of it and tubing coming through the floor.


The reason why I'm debating the complete floor is I want to add another rad when I put the gpu under water


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> The reason why I'm debating the complete floor is I want to add another rad when I put the gpu under water


I hear ya, the case needs a bit more room for multiple rads, that's why I am moving to the 750D or maybe the 760T. Leaning 750D though for the cleaner look.


----------



## Dorito Bandit

Hey guys,

Can any of you post (or link to) a few close-up pics of the the inside of the front piece showing the dust filter? Just would like to see how fine it is.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DarthBaggins

I know I can fit a 240 ut60/80 up front or a 120 monstah on the bottom


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorito Bandit*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Can any of you post (or link to) a few close-up pics of the the inside of the front piece showing the dust filter? Just would like to see how fine it is.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dorito Bandit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*


Awesome! Thank you very much for posting.


----------



## oOSlushyOo

Built this guy back in late November. I am going to be taking out the hard drive cages and put in a 4-in-3 hard drive module in the drive bays at the top. Currently looking at the relatively cheap Cooler Master one (should slip right in). But, the module I ordered is in a silver and black theme...Does anyone know of a spray paint that very closely matches the stock Military Green of the case?!!?!?!?

Here is the module: http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?product_id=2814&product_name=4-in-3 Device Module


That Cooler Master logo will be gone once I get it slightly modded and painted.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I would go with that myself but I have my reservoir in my top 5.25 drive bay, but I think I'll move my 3 drives up in the remainder just make room for a front facing 240 UT60


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> It's just the angle, if you look at it from directly above it it looks perfect.
> 
> Kizwan, it's the same grill I just added the white shim to bring out the red.


what product is that on frozencpu.com?


----------



## Devildog83

Aright, I am not done messing around yet. I have always hated the fact that the window was big enough to show the ugly HDD cages and 5.5" bays but have never taken the time to figure out a way to make the problem go away. Well today I am messing around with an idea to do just that and keep in theme with my build. I moved the HDD up under the optical drive with double sided tape and the SSD for now is just hanging in the HDD bay in the back until I figure out a way to properly mount it. With those and the sleds gone I could make and install the plexi in the pics. After I saw thought that I better take that all of the way up. I think the full length and so more LED's behind it that it should look smashing. I rough cut and test fitted this today. What do ya'll think?


----------



## Dorito Bandit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Aright, I am not done messing around yet. I have always hated the fact that the window was big enough to show the ugly HDD cages and 5.5" bays but have never taken the time to figure out a way to make the problem go away. Well today I am messing around with an idea to do just that and keep in theme with my build. I moved the HDD up under the optical drive with double sided tape and the SSD for now is just hanging in the HDD bay in the back until I figure out a way to properly mount it. With those and the sleds gone I could make and install the plexi in the pics. After I saw thought that I better take that all of the way up. I think the full length and so more LED's behind it that it should look smashing. I rough cut and test fitted this today. What do ya'll think?


Devildog, you have been having a wonderful time with your case and I think that is awesome! Which ever case I decide on I'll probably be doing the same. I ALWAYS see things I could change or make look better. Even while researching cases online, I constantly see things I'd want to do to make it look better.

Try the LEDS behind the plexi, it may look sweet!

Very nice build you have, by the way!







As a Georgia Bulldogs' fan, I do love that Red & Black color scheme of your case!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorito Bandit*
> 
> Devildog, you have been having a wonderful time with your case and I think that is awesome! Which ever case I decide on I'll probably be doing the same. I ALWAYS see things I could change or make look better. Even while researching cases online, I constantly see things I'd want to do to make it look better.
> 
> Try the LEDS behind the plexi, it may look sweet!
> 
> Very nice build you have, by the way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a Georgia Bulldogs' fan, I do love that Red & Black color scheme of your case!


I am a Washington Huskies Fan myself, Red, Black and white were my high schools colors though. I just remembered that. I will pit LED's behind there but I will most likely redo it and go all of the way up to hide the 5.5" bays too.

Hmmmmm Huskies, maybe my next build will be Purple and Gold.


----------



## JAM3S121




----------



## Devildog83

Light that puppy up, I want to see it.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I think I'm going to hank the led sunlight bar in my gf's case to add another behind my mobo, lol doubt she'll notice since her fans put off a ton of light.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I think I'm going to hank the led sunlight bar in my gf's case to add another behind my mobo, lol doubt she'll notice since her fans put off a ton of light.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I already have one back there mounted to the top and seem to do very well just think I need more light to fully produce the effect I'm looking for.


----------



## Revolver232

Got my C70 Arctic White Case & 3 AF120 fans, 2 for the top Exhaust and one for the Back Exhaust. I have 2 SP120 Blue LED Corsair Fans in the front of the Harddrive Cages, & sticking with a white & black color as much as possible.


----------



## oOSlushyOo

Just got the 4-in-3 module in, now I just need to find a spray paint that matches the Military Green on the case...Any ideas?


----------



## Devildog83

Plexi razy, I finally found a way to hide the fugly optical bay and I removed the HDD cages. I should have the Arctic White case. It would be blinding.


----------



## Slaughtahouse




----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*


I use way more power than that fridge.


----------



## Cotsios

Ok guys finally, all the parts have arrived!!










These all will go in my Corsair c70 white:


Will post updates on the build as I go along!

Latterz









Parts:
EK Coolestream PE 360
EK D5 Tube Res with Pump
EK Supremacy Nickel Plexi Glass
XSPC Black Chrome Fittings 7/16
Monsoon Black Chrome adapter 90 degrees
Monsoon Black Chrome adapter 45 degrees
XSPC Male to male 5mm
XSPC T fitting
Phobya Ball Valve
XSPC Temperature Monitor
XSPC Clear/UV Tubing
Mayhems Pastel Blue
Noctua NT-H1 thermal paste
3x Corsair SP120 Performance
Phobya Fan Splitter
XSPC PSU Bridge
Bitfenix Recon fan controller


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Good luck^


----------



## DarthBaggins

Just ordered a Black Ice X Flow 240 Rad







guess I need to start working towards getting the GPU under water


----------



## Cotsios

Working process;






OK, I have filled the loop, got one leak on res and had to empty the loop but now all seem ok!


----------



## thatfancypenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Yea when I moved back and looked I thought the same about that one on the bottom so it has gotta go too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I covered the dust cover with carbon fiber vinyl and trimmed out the screen areas earlier during my build. Then I got to looking at it last night and cut away some of the angles that made up the hexagon pattern.
> I have the complete build log posted in my signature.


What did you use for the carbon fiber? I love it. Could you link it?


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thatfancypenn*
> 
> What did you use for the carbon fiber? I love it. Could you link it?


Got it from amazon.com
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=carbon+fiber+vinyl+red&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Acarbon+fiber+vinyl+red
Many sellers and prices to choose from
Can't remember which brand i used but it was't the 3M brand ...it's way too expensive


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotsios*
> 
> Working process;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I have filled the loop, got one leak on res and had to empty the loop but now all seem ok!


Looking good!







I love Pastel Blue Berry.









Re-build my loop. Added SR-1 120 rad. Using temporary coolant (distilled + blood red dye) for now until I received additional Pastel Blue Berry. Still need to redo the tube run on the front rad though.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Looking good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Pastel Blue Berry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Re-build my loop. Added SR-1 120 rad. Using temporary coolant (distilled + blood red dye) for now until I received additional Pastel Blue Berry. Still need to redo the tube run on the front rad though.


Looks good guys.

@kizwan... Has the 120 addition yielded better temps?

I'm tearing down my C70 tomorrow and starting a brand new bench build, but I'm not leaving the C70 club








Will be using my motherboard in the new build until I decide what board to go with, then I plan to redo my C70









Build log here: Mid-Lif Cry-System


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Looks good guys.
> 
> @kizwan... Has the 120 addition yielded better temps?
> 
> I'm tearing down my C70 tomorrow and starting a brand new bench build, but I'm not leaving the C70 club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be using my motherboard in the new build until I decide what board to go with, then I plan to redo my C70
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build log here: Mid-Lif Cry-System


Yes, I noticed few degrees temp drop for water temp. Replaced the stock EK thermal pad with Fujipoly Extreme thermal pad. The 290 VRM1 running a lot cooler now. Really worth is especially after I paid $42 for international shipping for the thermal pad alone.

BTW, what the faux break adapters are for? Subscribed to your build log.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Yes, I noticed few degrees temp drop for water temp. Replaced the stock EK thermal pad with Fujipoly Extreme thermal pad. The 290 VRM1 running a lot cooler now. Really worth is especially after I paid $42 for international shipping for the thermal pad alone.


Just for thermal pad? sheeze.
Quote:


> BTW, what the faux break adapters are for?


I'm not exactly sure yet, but it's for the hot rod I'm about to start building.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Yes, I noticed few degrees temp drop for water temp. Replaced the stock EK thermal pad with Fujipoly Extreme thermal pad. The 290 VRM1 running a lot cooler now. Really worth is especially after I paid $42 for international shipping for the thermal pad alone.
> 
> 
> 
> Just for thermal pad? sheeze.
Click to expand...

Yeah, LOL.







VRM1 on 290's running hot though even when under water. For 290's, only AC Kryographics waterblock & backplate cool VRM1 better than any other water blocks. Fujipoly Extreme or Ultra Extreme thermal pad is the best solution to keep VRM1 running cooler if you have non-Kryographics waterblock.


----------



## Cotsios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Looking good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Pastel Blue Berry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Re-build my loop. Added SR-1 120 rad. Using temporary coolant (distilled + blood red dye) for now until I received additional Pastel Blue Berry. Still need to redo the tube run on the front rad though.


Thanks, yes blue berry pastel looks greatttt!
i dont know if you can seee the small tube tha goes into rad from cpu its got a bit stiff there. i mean from the turn it bents a bit. will this be a problem?
I am thinking to expand the lopp in the future with a gpu universal block as i have gtx 670
i dont know if it worth it to buy fulk block for that.

could you add me in the forum group as well btw


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotsios*
> 
> Thanks, yes blue berry pastel looks greatttt!
> i dont know if you can seee the small tube tha goes into rad from cpu its got a bit stiff there. i mean from the turn it bents a bit. will this be a problem?
> I am thinking to expand the lopp in the future with a gpu universal block as i have gtx 670
> i dont know if it worth it to buy fulk block for that.
> 
> could you add me in the forum group as well btw


Tube from CPU to rad look fine to me. As long as the tubing doesn't kinking, it should be ok.

If you're going to keep your GTX 670 for a while, aesthetically, in my opinion better get full water block.

At the end of the first post, there is a registration link. Fill in the form & you'll automatically join the club. The list is automatically update every 5 minutes.


----------



## stebbiro

Greetings everyone. I've been building and fixing pcs for a few years now. My last build was air cooled, meaning I took the case cover off. My wife liquid cooled it with a 32oz Ice Tea. All of this brings me here.

I had been surfing for how to properly liquid cool a pc and saw Romeo Kilo's C70 mod, further digging led me to the C70 build logs posted here. I'm hooked and inspired.

I received my C70 Military Green, took a photo and thought I would introduce myself. I'll start a build thread later to showing my progress.


----------



## DarthBaggins

You'll definitely like the case, I've loved mine and glad I didn't go with anything else in its price range.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stebbiro*
> 
> Greetings everyone. I've been building and fixing pcs for a few years now. My last build was air cooled, meaning I took the case cover off. My wife liquid cooled it with a 32oz Ice Tea. All of this brings me here.
> 
> I had been surfing for how to properly liquid cool a pc and saw Romeo Kilo's C70 mod, further digging led me to the C70 build logs posted here. I'm hooked and inspired.
> 
> I received my C70 Military Green, took a photo and thought I would introduce myself. I'll start a build thread later to showing my progress.


Welcome to the club!


----------



## Cotsios

How come I have about the same temps on load as before with the EVO 212??


----------



## matbry01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stebbiro*
> 
> Greetings everyone. I've been building and fixing pcs for a few years now. My last build was air cooled, meaning I took the case cover off. My wife liquid cooled it with a 32oz Ice Tea. All of this brings me here.
> 
> I had been surfing for how to properly liquid cool a pc and saw Romeo Kilo's C70 mod, further digging led me to the C70 build logs posted here. I'm hooked and inspired.
> 
> I received my C70 Military Green, took a photo and thought I would introduce myself. I'll start a build thread later to showing my progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the club!
Click to expand...

welcome !!!


----------



## Devildog83

Welcome *stebbiro*, so what's going inside.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotsios*
> 
> How come I have about the same temps on load as before with the EVO 212??


Bad block mount?

Have you thought about flipping the front rad right side up, make bottom 120 rad feeding tube more appealing IMO and shorter tube back to res


----------



## Cotsios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Bad block mount?
> 
> Have you thought about flipping the front rad right side up, make bottom 120 rad feeding tube more appealing IMO and shorter tube back to res


You might have confused my build with kizwan's







.

I have found out that I need more intakes as i have only 2 intakes and 4 outake fans (3 on the rad and 1 exhaust) .
When i increase the speed of the intake fans I got better temps.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotsios*
> 
> You might have confused my build with kizwan's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I have found out that I need more intakes as i have only 2 intakes and 4 outake fans (3 on the rad and 1 exhaust) .
> When i increase the speed of the intake fans I got better temps.


oops your right, sorry. And glad you got it!


----------



## stebbiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Welcome *stebbiro*, so what's going inside.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Welcome *stebbiro*, so what's going inside.


I am leaning toward the Asus Rampage IV Black Edition, the 4960X, and Dominator Memory. I'll be putting (2) 780ti's or Titans in SLI. Right now I am figuring out how to raise my 5.25 inch bays up a notch or if I am going to cut the bottom one out with my Dremel to make way for the Alphacool 240 radiator I'll be putting up front.


----------



## stebbiro

Well I was hoping to quote a couple of folks, and messed up.









Thanks for the warm welcome guys.


----------



## DarthBaggins

The bottom stand for the hard drive trays is attached via a few Phillips head screws, no need to dremel


----------



## stebbiro

I love this case too. What a great foundation to mod from. I just know I'll be voiding my warranty in no time.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotsios*
> 
> How come I have about the same temps on load as before with the EVO 212??


What is your computer specs? Overclock?


----------



## BakerMan1971

Juuuust a quick question







and Hi there everyone








Is the consensus with this case to move to AIO or Customer loops rather than air cooling?

My CPU area tends to be a little warmer than I would like, and I would prefer to stay with air cooling, was considering removing my optical drive, and sticking it in an external caddy or just buying a usb one and popping a nice fan where the three bays would go, with some modding of course to allow that to happen.

Thoughts?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> Juuuust a quick question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Hi there everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the consensus with this case to move to AIO or Customer loops rather than air cooling?
> 
> My CPU area tends to be a little warmer than I would like, and I would prefer to stay with air cooling, was considering removing my optical drive, and sticking it in an external caddy or just buying a usb one and popping a nice fan where the three bays would go, with some modding of course to allow that to happen.
> 
> Thoughts?


There is no consensus as far as I know. This case should be good for both air & water cooling. It's good idea to utilized all available fan mount for optimized air flow whether you're air or water cooling. Get some high flow/CFM fans. My favourite fan setup is the front will be intake, top & back exhaust. What is your room temp?


----------



## BakerMan1971

cheers for the feedback kizwan, the room temp does ramp up occasionally, can be anywhere between 16C with the window open to 26c if the wife is feeling the chill.

I suppose the CFM of the fans could be a factor, it's quite a full case too 2 ssd's and 4 slo mo's in there. So the front fans won''t be passing through too much air,
The GPU does quite well but of course that seems to radiate a little heat into the CPU area

The M-Atx board is not helping with the GPU being at least an inch closer to the CPU socket compared to a standard ATX layout


----------



## kizwan

You can put SSD's at the back of the motherboard tray. This way you can free up the HDD cages. With two high flow/CFM fans *sandwiching* both HDD cages (with one set of fans in the front panel) can improved the air flow there.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Also I'd look into some sp fans to put up front on the intake due to the restricted air flow on the front, could help. Also a good med to high cfm on the top as exhaust will pull that hot air out really well.


----------



## BakerMan1971

I like those suggestions, will look into that.
My other option at the moment is the AIR 540 so I have much to mull over

again cheers


----------



## Cotsios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> What is your computer specs? Overclock?


No I am with stock clocks at the moment, I have not OC yet as i am still testing the system.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> You can put SSD's at the back of the motherboard tray. This way you can free up the HDD cages. With two high flow/CFM fans *sandwiching* both HDD cages (with one set of fans in the front panel) can improved the air flow there.


how have u mounted the ssds at the back?
I need to increase the airflow in my case as well, any suggested fans for the front? Corsair AF120 will do?

I also like your ssds power cables!


----------



## DarthBaggins

I put B Gear Blasters on the front on mine (103cfm)


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotsios*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> What is your computer specs? Overclock?
> 
> 
> 
> No I am with stock clocks at the moment, I have not OC yet as i am still testing the system.
Click to expand...

At stock clock you may not see any difference. You should start seeing temp improvement when overclock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotsios*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> You can put SSD's at the back of the motherboard tray. This way you can free up the HDD cages. With two high flow/CFM fans *sandwiching* both HDD cages (with one set of fans in the front panel) can improved the air flow there.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how have u mounted the ssds at the back?
> I need to increase the airflow in my case as well, any suggested fans for the front? Corsair AF120 will do?
> 
> I also like your ssds power cables!
Click to expand...

I'm using double tape to attached the SSD's to the motherboard tray.









For case fans, you can use any high CFM fans. I don't have any preference though. I do like Cougar Vortex fans but can't have it because expensive international shipping unfortunately. The CM JetFlo fans look nice though & higher CFM than AF120. I prefer fans that have at least 60 CFM & noise below 30 dBA. If you can get like 95 CFM fans, you can run at lower RPM which means you can still get nice airflow with less noise.


----------



## Cotsios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> At stock clock you may not see any difference. You should start seeing temp improvement when overclock.
> I'm using double tape to attached the SSD's to the motherboard tray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For case fans, you can use any high CFM fans. I don't have any preference though. The CM JetFlo fans look nice though & higher CFM than AF120. I prefer fans that have at least 60 CFM & noise below 30 dBA. If you can get like 95 CFM fans, you can run at lower RPM which means you can still get nice airflow with less noise.


Normal HDDs 2.5 still need to get some air to chill right?

Ok I will start OC asap and let you know.
I was thinking for the CM jetflos as well but i dont have any feedback on them.
Yes thats what i was thinking as well, powerful fans to run at low speed to be silent.


----------



## Cotsios

Ok this is my build at the moment.
My first WC rig












Cable management:


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotsios*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> At stock clock you may not see any difference. You should start seeing temp improvement when overclock.
> I'm using double tape to attached the SSD's to the motherboard tray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For case fans, you can use any high CFM fans. I don't have any preference though. The CM JetFlo fans look nice though & higher CFM than AF120. I prefer fans that have at least 60 CFM & noise below 30 dBA. If you can get like 95 CFM fans, you can run at lower RPM which means you can still get nice airflow with less noise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normal HDDs 2.5 still need to get some air to chill right?
> 
> Ok I will start OC asap and let you know.
> I was thinking for the CM jetflos as well but i dont have any feedback on them.
> Yes thats what i was thinking as well, powerful fans to run at low speed to be silent.
Click to expand...

How many HDDs do you have? Maybe you can consider putting the ones that you don't frequently access to external enclosure (eSATA or USB). I only have one HDD as you can see in the picture, it's temporary storage & I frequently burn the files to DVD-R. I put the HDD plastic tray & stick the HDD to the back, beside the front radiator. Pretty secure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotsios*
> 
> Ok this is my build at the moment.
> My first WC rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cable management:


That look good!


----------



## Mcdoorknob

Hi, I'm wondering how much you can disassemble a c70. I hope to spray the case with something that will give it a black wrinkle coating. It looks very similar to if it was powder coated. In order to do this however, it involves baking it in an oven for half an hour. I won't be able to fit my whole case into my oven but if I can get it into smaller pieces then it would be easy. What is the most that I can disassemble it?

Thanks


----------



## Cotsios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> How many HDDs do you have? Maybe you can consider putting the ones that you don't frequently access to external enclosure (eSATA or USB). I only have one HDD as you can see in the picture, it's temporary storage & I frequently burn the files to DVD-R. I put the HDD plastic tray & stick the HDD to the back, beside the front radiator. Pretty secure.
> That look good!


Thanks

What is a good way to get rid of the bubbles in the water?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Crack an inlet/bleeder and they'll work their way out of the system


----------



## Kiros

Let it run for several hours, they all go away eventually


----------



## Cotsios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiros*
> 
> Let it run for several hours, they all go away eventually


Do i need to have the top of the tube res open, or shall i leave the loop closed?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mcdoorknob*
> 
> Hi, I'm wondering how much you can disassemble a c70. I hope to spray the case with something that will give it a black wrinkle coating. It looks very similar to if it was powder coated. In order to do this however, it involves baking it in an oven for half an hour. I won't be able to fit my whole case into my oven but if I can get it into smaller pieces then it would be easy. What is the most that I can disassemble it?
> 
> Thanks


Well, you could take off every panel if you wanted to. Front, bottom, sides (not talking about removable panels) are all held together by rivets. So if you know how to pop them out and then re-rivet, it's possible. I'm not sure if anyone else has done it, but I believe I am the only one who has done a full paint job (just spray paint) in the OCN club. If you do go through with this, fill this sucker up with photo's


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotsios*
> 
> Do i need to have the top of the tube res open, or shall i leave the loop closed?


you can leave it closed.


----------



## Cotsios

Guys do you think that these temperatures for this clock are normal?

I am a bit worried, cz i think something is off.

Any ideas?
Thanks in advance


----------



## benjamen50

Your CPU temps are fine. Not really sure what the max recomended temps are for your CPU.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotsios*
> 
> 
> 
> Guys do you think that these temperatures for this clock are normal?
> 
> I am a bit worried, cz i think something is off.
> 
> Any ideas?
> Thanks in advance


for the speed you have your cpu at in the screenshot they are just fine.


----------



## DarthBaggins

U
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotsios*
> 
> 
> 
> Guys do you think that these temperatures for this clock are normal?
> 
> I am a bit worried, cz i think something is off.
> 
> Any ideas?
> Thanks in advance


You're a bit high I'm at 4.3 on my 8350 and I hit 35c on full folding load so might want to double check the mounting of your block


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotsios*
> 
> 
> 
> Guys do you think that these temperatures for this clock are normal?
> 
> I am a bit worried, cz i think something is off.
> 
> Any ideas?
> Thanks in advance


What cooling do you have? The max recommended temp for the core is supposed to be 62C and the socket 70C, now that is subjective because many have gone further and chip to chip the thermal limits can change, some will throttle earlier and some will even shut down if you go much past that. If you just have cooling like a Hyper 212 then those are temps are normal. I run at 4.8 Ghz with an H100i and I see low to mid 50's max on my 8350. It also depends on all of your overclock settings and which board you are using. Post your specs in the rig-builder and I can help more. It's at the top right of the page.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Actually might want a bigger screen of your temps. . hard to see but thought I saw you were in the 50's under prime if I'm right?


----------



## jlhawn

guess I was confused with his temps with my i7 970. don't know much about amd cpu's. is 53c really to hot for the amd cpu under prime?


----------



## Cotsios

Thanks for your replies guys
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> U
> You're a bit high I'm at 4.3 on my 8350 and I hit 35c on full folding load so might want to double check the mounting of your block


When I mounted my block I have screwed it all the way down couldn't go more. but i might unscrew it and mount it again.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> What cooling do you have? The max recommended temp for the core is supposed to be 62C and the socket 70C, now that is subjective because many have gone further and chip to chip the thermal limits can change, some will throttle earlier and some will even shut down if you go much past that. If you just have cooling like a Hyper 212 then those are temps are normal. I run at 4.8 Ghz with an H100i and I see low to mid 50's max on my 8350. It also depends on all of your overclock settings and which board you are using. Post your specs in the rig-builder and I can help more. It's at the top right of the page.


Hello, I have an Asus M5A99x Pro R2 and recently watercooled my cpu with Ek coolstream PE 360 and D5 pump with tube res. Ok I will update my rig builder thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Actually might want a bigger screen of your temps. . hard to see but thought I saw you were in the 50's under prime if I'm right?


Yes i have reached 53's under prime.
I have reuploaded bigger size thats better?


New Test:


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotsios*
> 
> Thanks for your replies guys
> When I mounted my block I have screwed it all the way down couldn't go more. but i might unscrew it and mount it again.
> Hello, I have an Asus M5A99x Pro R2 and recently watercooled my cpu with Ek coolstream PE 360 and D5 pump with tube res. Ok I will update my rig builder thanks
> Yes i have reached 53's under prime.
> I have reuploaded bigger size thats better?


Good enough board and cooling but those temps are too high then, not dangerous but high for the set-up. That's about what I get with an H100i @ 4.8 with 1.493v. What do you have LLC set at and the CPU/NB and HT link. Try setting those to stock or around 2200 CPU/NB and 2600 HT link with LLC at high.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> guess I was confused with his temps with my i7 970. don't know much about amd cpu's. is 53c really to hot for the amd cpu under prime?


No, just for his set-up it is. AMD's will take 70's on the core but it's not recommended to run them very long there because they will throttle and get unstable. Thermal shut-down happens even later. With his water-cooling he should be able to keep his at least in the 40's but by no means has he maxed the thermal limit. He should hit mid 50's max at 4.7 or 4.8 Ghz at least.


----------



## Cotsios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Good enough board and cooling but those temps are too high then, not dangerous but high for the set-up. That's about what I get with an H100i @ 4.8 with 1.493v. What do you have LLC set at and the CPU/NB and HT link. Try setting those to stock or around 2200 CPU/NB and 2600 HT link with LLC at high.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> No, just for his set-up it is. AMD's will take 70's on the core but it's not recommended to run them very long there because they will throttle and get unstable. Thermal shut-down happens even later. With his water-cooling he should be able to keep his at least in the 40's but by no means has he maxed the thermal limit. He should hit mid 50's max at 4.7 or 4.8 Ghz at least.


I know thats really strange temps. and I still have stock voltages.
I dont know if I have not applied enough thermal paste or something.
The block is screwed all down to the bottom.
Is there a chance my temp sensor to be broken ???


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotsios*
> 
> I know thats really strange temps. and I still have stock voltages.
> I dont know if I have not applied enough thermal paste or something.
> The block is screwed all down to the bottom.
> Is there a chance my temp sensor to be broken ???


I don't think the temp sensor is broken because they are not crazy high, it would be more mounting, they way the loop is set-up or your overclock settings.


----------



## Cotsios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I don't think the temp sensor is broken because they are not crazy high, it would be more mounting, they way the loop is set-up or your overclock settings.


I see. As far as i know components order does not matter as the loop comes to an equilibrium after a few mins.
I will check again the water block mounting.
atm i have the CPU voltage to 1.32500V (stock) with CPU/NB 1.87500V (stock)
But these are my stock voltages,
so i keep increasing the clock until the prime fails and then i will go to increase the voltages to reach the max OC.
I have increased the bus speed now to 215 but the temps are still the same,
so my temps might be high cz i have static voltage?

I have 2200 CPU/NB and 2600 HT


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> No, just for his set-up it is. AMD's will take 70's on the core but it's not recommended to run them very long there because they will throttle and get unstable. Thermal shut-down happens even later. With his water-cooling he should be able to keep his at least in the 40's but by no means has he maxed the thermal limit. He should hit mid 50's max at 4.7 or 4.8 Ghz at least.


thanks for the info.


----------



## Cotsios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> No, just for his set-up it is. AMD's will take 70's on the core but it's not recommended to run them very long there because they will throttle and get unstable. Thermal shut-down happens even later. With his water-cooling he should be able to keep his at least in the 40's but by no means has he maxed the thermal limit. He should hit mid 50's max at 4.7 or 4.8 Ghz at least.


Here is my configuration atm in bios:







Any thoughts?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> U
> You're a bit high I'm at 4.3 on my 8350 and I hit 35c on full folding load so might want to double check the mounting of your block


35c on full load? Wut.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yup, I have a 120 & a 240 Swiftech performance rads in my loop and going to add another 240 for the gpu once I put it under water.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotsios*
> 
> Here is my configuration atm in bios:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?


Here is what helped get me stable, I backed the HT link off to match my FSB, 2400 for 240 FSB, I set the CPU/NB Frequency to 2200 (stock) and set the LLC to down to high. It helped a ton with heat and allowed my to be more stable at 4.8 where I sit for a daily clock. Before that I was stuck at 4.7 and it still heated up too much. Try 2200 and 2200 with high LLC and see if temps don't look better.

P.S.: I did have Vdroop but the result was lower heat and more stability by lowering the load on the CPU/NB and front side bus which then needed much less vcore to be stable. Which in turn lead to less heat


----------



## RealGoneKid

This is probably gonna sound lame but I would like a possible idea on how to put a custom cover over the power switch like the 1 on the reset switch, My kids have a habbit of pressing it causing my PC to go into shutdown







all I have found is 1 of these



It could be modded I guess removing the switch part and just keeping the flip then drilling out the rivets around the power switch then modding the hole in the flip up cover to go behind? I'm not much of a modder just a builder any suggestions appreciated I know you are great problem solvers.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RealGoneKid*
> 
> This is probably gonna sound lame but I would like a possible idea on how to put a custom cover over the power switch like the 1 on the reset switch, My kids have a habbit of pressing it causing my PC to go into shutdown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all I have found is 1 of these
> 
> 
> 
> It could be modded I guess removing the switch part and just keeping the flip then drilling out the rivets around the power switch then modding the hole in the flip up cover to go behind? I'm not much of a modder just a builder any suggestions appreciated I know you are great problem solvers.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


If you have a dremel and a soldering iron, PM me.






Custom buttons is my jam.

What you should do, is wire 4 of the switches you have there, in series, so that you need to flip all of them on to make the powerswitch work.


----------



## joostflux

You could always do what I did and just wire up the reset button for power and then you get that awesome fighter pilot switch-esque feeling lol. If you want to free up a 5.25 bay you can also do this:



Side note: Build is coming back online soon.


----------



## RealGoneKid

Thanks for the responses Great ideas


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joostflux*
> 
> You could always do what I did and just wire up the reset button for power and then you get that awesome fighter pilot switch-esque feeling lol. If you want to free up a 5.25 bay you can also do this:
> 
> 
> 
> Side note: Build is coming back online soon.


I like that spot for the fill port/bleeder on the watercooling, I might have to do that when I redo my loop eventually


----------



## Cotsios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Here is what helped get me stable, I backed the HT link off to match my FSB, 2400 for 240 FSB, I set the CPU/NB Frequency to 2200 (stock) and set the LLC to down to high. It helped a ton with heat and allowed my to be more stable at 4.8 where I sit for a daily clock. Before that I was stuck at 4.7 and it still heated up too much. Try 2200 and 2200 with high LLC and see if temps don't look better.
> 
> P.S.: I did have Vdroop but the result was lower heat and more stability by lowering the load on the CPU/NB and front side bus which then needed much less vcore to be stable. Which in turn lead to less heat


Ok thanks for the info.
I will try to get as much OC i can and then i will try to decrease Volatege and LLC for less heat.
Atm I run 4.6GHz at 61 Celsius on full load. with 1.404V


----------



## tuskenraider

Hi all,

Some pretty amazing builds in this thread. I love my c70 however i am having a slight issue...

Just picked up a second 7970 to crossfire, problem is i now have NO room at all for my xonar STX sound-card. I ran it in the only viable slot above the top GPU, man did it get hot. Even had 2 full reboot crashes...

my question is, has anyone managed to make use of the 'headroom' next to the expansion slots, given C70 doesn't appear to have a vertical expansion mount?


----------



## tuskenraider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuskenraider*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Some pretty amazing builds in this thread. I love my c70 however i am having a slight issue...
> 
> Just picked up a second 7970 to crossfire, problem is i now have NO room at all for my xonar STX sound-card. I ran it in the only viable slot above the top GPU, man did it get hot. Even had 2 full reboot crashes...
> 
> my question is, has anyone managed to make use of the 'headroom' next to the expansion slots, given C70 doesn't appear to have a vertical expansion mount?


alternatively i might have to sell it and buy something else


----------



## DarthBaggins

What mobo do you have?

Sent from my Windows Phone 8X by HTC using Tapatalk


----------



## DiaSin

Just joined. I will post a pic tomorrow once I get the Cooler and GPU for Scrapwork Rev. 2 into the system. For now you can click on "Scrapwork Rig" in my sig and look at the pic there.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuskenraider*
> 
> alternatively i might have to sell it and buy something else


Can I see a pic? Having trouble visualizing.


----------



## tuskenraider

Will post actual tonight.

I have however seen this (not my rig but same mobo P8P67 EVO);



The STX is placed in the bottom x16 PCIe slot. This might be ok, could restrict some flow to the bottom 7970, however the STX will be on the "cold side" of the GPU, should get less transfer.

Will try it out and see how it goes. Pics to come...

edit: not gonna work...no room at all with the 2x 7970s in there for bottom placement. see pic;

The lean on the bottom card seems epic because i just rested the 2nd card in to top position...probably not very straight...


----------



## tuskenraider

Issue sorted...nothing to do with the soundcard at all....

Top GPU was overheating...something sus with MSI afterburner not reporting the GPU temp due to some power saving mode.

i fired up a game and started MSI Afterburner, started reporting both GPU temps and registering fan curves....mental.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah that lean is looking pretty nasty, good thing you tracked down what the issue was on you pci's


----------



## DiaSin

New parts are in. Here's my system.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> New parts are in. Here's my system.


That's pretty clean !


----------



## Mr1ncred1ble

Bought some AF140's in white, thought it might look cool.


but during the install, I mangled one of the cable hold downs in the rear.


I opened a ticket inquiring how to purchase new clamps since I couldn't find them for sale anywhere. I was informed that they are not available as a separate part yet. The rep I spoke to did offer to send a replacement when they are available. Great customer service.


----------



## DarthBaggins

lol I broke one on mine as well, but luckily it's not in a key place and zip ties are holding some of my cables neatly together as well.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr1ncred1ble*
> 
> Bought some AF140's in white, thought it might look cool.
> 
> 
> but during the install, I mangled one of the cable hold downs in the rear.
> 
> 
> I opened a ticket inquiring how to purchase new clamps since I couldn't find them for sale anywhere. I was informed that they are not available as a separate part yet. The rep I spoke to did offer to send a replacement when they are available. Great customer service.


that's a clip from the back of the C70 case yes?? if so I broke 2 when I first bought my case and Corsair sent me a few new ones at no cost to me.


----------



## Mr1ncred1ble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> that's a clip from the back of the C70 case yes?? if so I broke 2 when I first bought my case and Corsair sent me a few new ones at no cost to me.


Yup, that's what it is. I'm hoping they send me at least one, but I broke it so I wouldn't mind paying if necessary. Unfortunately my rep can't find the spare parts bin.


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr1ncred1ble*
> 
> Yup, that's what it is. I'm hoping they send me at least one, but I broke it so I wouldn't mind paying if necessary. Unfortunately my rep can't find the spare parts bin.


I had the exact same thing happen. It took a few months but lo-and-behold 3 brand new ones arrived at my door in some of the best packaging I have seen for tiny plastic pieces. It just may take some time.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr1ncred1ble*
> 
> Yup, that's what it is. I'm hoping they send me at least one, but I broke it so I wouldn't mind paying if necessary. Unfortunately my rep can't find the spare parts bin.


You have the ticket #? I'll look into it


----------



## DarthBaggins

Now that's customer service, lol


----------



## Mr1ncred1ble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> You have the ticket #? I'll look into it


That would be awesome, thank you so much. Ticket number is 6450496


----------



## joostflux

Corsair does it yet again. Awesome


----------



## DarthBaggins

When I had to get replacement rad/fan screws they were more than helpful which is why I primarily look at their cases for builds now.


----------



## damstr

Anyone know if this radiator will fit in the front of the C70? Also will I be able to run a push/pull setup and still have the original fan hole mount directly to the XSPC slim 240MM rad? I'm using this for primarily cooling my SLI 780's. My Corsair H110 is doing a splendid job of cooling my 4770K.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14327/ex-rad-315/XSPC_EX240_Dual_120mm_Low_Profile_Split_Fin_Radiator.html?tl=g59c673s2154#blank


----------



## DarthBaggins

I dont see why not


----------



## Kiros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damstr*
> 
> Anyone know if this radiator will fit in the front of the C70? Also will I be able to run a push/pull setup and still have the original fan hole mount directly to the XSPC slim 240MM rad? I'm using this for primarily cooling my SLI 780's. My Corsair H110 is doing a splendid job of cooling my 4770K.
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14327/ex-rad-315/XSPC_EX240_Dual_120mm_Low_Profile_Split_Fin_Radiator.html?tl=g59c673s2154#blank


Yup! it's what I used on mine.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1270969/official-corsair-vengeance-c70-gaming-case-owner-club/6560


----------



## karanklk

Just got my C70 military green color , just wondering which color led's should i get to match the color of case to highlight the case and not look a total noob , this is my first rig so kinda noob







don't know anything about fans or stuff , but removed 1st hdd cage and thinking to get a corsair Af 120 and below it SP 120 .

Suggestions about any other good fans that are available in India or any other suggestions pls
got gigabyte g1 sniper m3 so mobo is kinda dark green


----------



## DarthBaggins

I like my B Gears Blaster 120's they're rated at 103cfm and carry a good static pressure, now I would think they could be available in India as they are inexpensive here state-side. The af's are nice fans and all but don't carry a high cfm.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karanklk*
> 
> Just got my C70 military green color , just wondering which color led's should i get to match the color of case to highlight the case and not look a total noob , this is my first rig so kinda noob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't know anything about fans or stuff , but removed 1st hdd cage and thinking to get a corsair Af 120 and below it SP 120 .
> 
> Suggestions about any other good fans that are available in India or any other suggestions pls
> got gigabyte g1 sniper m3 so mobo is kinda dark green


White!


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karanklk*
> 
> Just got my C70 military green color , just wondering which color led's should i get to match the color of case to highlight the case and not look a total noob , this is my first rig so kinda noob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't know anything about fans or stuff , but removed 1st hdd cage and thinking to get a corsair Af 120 and below it SP 120 .
> 
> Suggestions about any other good fans that are available in India or any other suggestions pls
> got gigabyte g1 sniper m3 so mobo is kinda dark green


I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> White!


Absolutely white!


----------



## karanklk

yes those bgears are not available in india hardly few models of noctua are available , will go for white









I"m going to buy those demiflex magnetic dust filter for front and side , so i will need 2 high static pressure fans , thnking to go for corsair sp performance edition
for side , rear and top exhaust will use Af white led's .

Anyone used those magnetic dust filters ???
if yes do u keep the default dust filter or remove it and keep only those magnetic dust filters


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr1ncred1ble*
> 
> That would be awesome, thank you so much. Ticket number is 6450496


Found the SKU for you and I've got it booked. You should get an UPS shipping notice soon confirming that the product has shipped.


----------



## Mr1ncred1ble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Found the SKU for you and I've got it booked. You should get an UPS shipping notice soon confirming that the product has shipped.


Wow! Thank you for taking the time to help me. Not only does corsair make a good product but they are smart enough to hire the right people too. Its only a clip and I could've gone without, but now I got a story to tell when I recommend corsair products to my friends. I'm glad I signed up at ocn.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr1ncred1ble*
> 
> Wow! Thank you for taking the time to help me. Not only does corsair make a good product but they are smart enough to hire the right people too. Its only a clip and I could've gone without, but now I got a story to tell when I recommend corsair products to my friends. I'm glad I signed up at ocn.


Yeah, same here. I have been shopping around for a new PSU, and seeing this has changed my mind on which to get. Customer service like this is reason enough for me to spend the extra 20 bucks to get the Corsair PSU over any of the others I was considering.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr1ncred1ble*
> 
> Wow! Thank you for taking the time to help me. Not only does corsair make a good product but they are smart enough to hire the right people too. Its only a clip and I could've gone without, but now I got a story to tell when I recommend corsair products to my friends. I'm glad I signed up at ocn.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Yeah, same here. I have been shopping around for a new PSU, and seeing this has changed my mind on which to get. Customer service like this is reason enough for me to spend the extra 20 bucks to get the Corsair PSU over any of the others I was considering.


Thanks for the kind words guys







Awesome feeling to see that our efforts are being recognized and our hard work has really paid off . Rest assured that we will continue to do our very best to provide you guys exceptional support..


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Thanks for the kind words guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome feeling to see that our efforts are being recognized and our hard work has really paid off . Rest assured that we will continue to do our very best to provide you guys exceptional support..


Corsair always makes a concerted effort to do the enthusiast crow right and it's much appreciated. I am about ready to jump into a 760T as soon as they are released to have room for more radiators and a full loop. My experience with the C70 will keep me with Corsair for sure. Please thank the folks at the company for there attention to our wants and needs.


----------



## bags

Here's mine:

*Case:* C70 Gunmetal Black w window mod
*Mobo:* ASUS Sabertooth Z87
*CPU:* i7-4770k 3.5Ghz
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i
*RAM:* Corsair 32G 1600Mhz
*GPU:* EVGA Geforce GTX 780 Ti
*PSU:* Corsair AX860i Platinum
Corsair Gen2 Black Sleeved Modular Cable Kit
*SSD:* Crucial M550 256GB
*HDD:* WD 2TB Black
6 x Corsair SP120 Quiet Edition
1 x Corsair AF140 Quiet Edition
BitFenix Alchemy Connect 30cm Blue LED Strip


----------



## Devildog83

Nice rig bags.

Can you change the LED on the GPU to blue to match?


----------



## bags

Thanks Devildog83,

The colour can't be changed with software, and the mod looks pretty fiddly:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1431233/geforce-gtx-logo-colour-change-on-titan


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bags*
> 
> Thanks Devildog83,
> 
> The colour can't be changed with software, and the mod looks pretty fiddly:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1431233/geforce-gtx-logo-colour-change-on-titan


Hey that's life. It still looks pretty good. I don't understand NVidia's thinking behind everything with green on it.


----------



## bags

It's bugging me, now


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bags*
> 
> It's bugging me, now


Sorry!!


----------



## karanklk

Anyone know, where to get that corsair vengeance transparent sticker , saw that applied on a C70 side panel forgot the page number ,

First i thought As its a Corsair Vengeance cabinet they will give that sticker for free searched a lot but it was no where in the box , i applied the sticker i got from sniper board need that Corsair Vengeance transparent sticker to apply on glass its looks cool.

any site or local place anyone knows in india to buy it ???

or does corsair sell it ??


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karanklk*
> 
> Anyone know, where to get that corsair vengeance transparent sticker , saw that applied on a C70 side panel forgot the page number ,
> 
> First i thought As its a Corsair Vengeance cabinet they will give that sticker for free searched a lot but it was no where in the box , i applied the sticker i got from sniper board need that Corsair Vengeance transparent sticker to apply on glass its looks cool.
> 
> any site or local place anyone knows in india to buy it ???
> 
> or does corsair sell it ??


I don't think Corsair has any. Most of the ones that I have seen have been custom made for people. You probably need to find a local place that can do it for you, it should not be too expensive.


----------



## karanklk

was looking for this one


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karanklk*
> 
> was looking for this one


That was custom made


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karanklk*
> 
> was looking for this one


Yes, I actually had that custom etched into the plexi. Not a great job but didn't look bad either.

This is an old shot, notice the Corsair sails are backwards! The guy could have done better but rushed it.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> 
> Yes, I actually had that custom etched into the plexi. Not a great job but didn't look bad either.[/SPOILER]
> 
> This is an old shot, notice the Corsair sails are backwards! The guy could have done better but rushed it.


I didn't even notice that... still looks nice though


----------



## karanklk

Thnks guys


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> I didn't even notice that... still looks nice though


Thanks, I thought I might try again with the 760T if it ever becomes available in the US. If I don't see it soon I will get the 750D instead.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Thanks, I thought I might try again with the 760T if it ever becomes available in the US. If I don't see it soon I will get the 750D instead.


Um.. Release date is the 21st. It's been listed on newegg for a good three weeks at least, the date on the wishlist I built around that case is March 22nd.

White Version: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139035
Black Version: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139034


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Um.. Release date is the 21st. It's been listed on newegg for a good three weeks at least, the date on the wishlist I built around that case is March 22nd.
> 
> White Version: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139035
> Black Version: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139034


I heard on the 760T 600T thread that it might be mid may now. Who knows.


----------



## Devildog83

I could wait no longer, I decided to go with the 750D. I will be swapping my system in it as soon as it get's here next week.







I will miss the little C70, it has been a great 1st serious case but I need more room. It's been fun.


----------



## JAM3S121

just wanted to post this for people who may have never seen it, recently hit 2k views on it..








I had other plans for my rig but ran out of extra cash.. going back to work real soon and might upgrade this machine. I want to do custom watercooling but can't really find a reason to do it.. yeah it looks awesome but my machine is quite quiet, get great temps in game and idle so I can't find a reason to spend $700 on a proper set up. Might get a 120hz monitor finally and new speakers


----------



## DarthBaggins

A custom loop would show huge benefits to your gpu the most.


----------



## district11

anyone replaced the stock side window with glass?

I have a replacement window right now thanks to Sebar but I think I want to go glass.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *district11*
> 
> anyone replaced the stock side window with glass?
> 
> I have a replacement window right now thanks to Sebar but I think I want to go glass.


Glass seems risky, since the panel DOES flex some when you take it off. I am just gonna cheat a bit and buy the light-gray smoked window from HERE.


----------



## stebbiro

I bought my replacement window from MNPCTech then patched it.

Yep, I drilled 48 tiny holes then sewed it on.


----------



## Kiros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I could wait no longer, I decided to go with the 750D. I will be swapping my system in it as soon as it get's here next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will miss the little C70, it has been a great 1st serious case but I need more room. It's been fun.


We both went over to the dark side!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1430077/corsair-750d-owners-club/3900#post_22136714

Now I'm curious on on what to do with my c70


----------



## putchie

i use 3mm glass on my c70 before, sticked with 3m mounting tape behind the panel, and covered the holes with a black sticker


----------



## bags

That looks brilliant


----------



## DarthBaggins

well looks like I'll l be ordering my window today along w/ some Rad templates MNP carries for anther build I've been chopping up and modding.









actual glass looks good, but I would recommend gallery styled glass (no glare)


----------



## Mr1ncred1ble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Thanks for the kind words guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome feeling to see that our efforts are being recognized and our hard work has really paid off . Rest assured that we will continue to do our very best to provide you guys exceptional support..


quick update, came home to a UPS tag on my door Thursday, the replacement clamps arrived. I've been so busy with work I hadn't had a chance to post back. Thanks again Joesph for doing a good job in a timely manner, best RMA experience ever.


----------



## randomdude4321

does anyone else have this light leaking problem with the front panel on the C70 and/or know how to fix it? been driving my OCD nuts. Then again, so has the inside of my case, but thats later.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomdude4321*
> 
> does anyone else have this light leaking problem with the front panel on the C70 and/or know how to fix it? been driving my OCD nuts. Then again, so has the inside of my case, but thats later.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The bottom half of the front panel doesn't sit flush. Mine too but I'm not using led fans. Come to think of it, the front panel do seems tight fit with the 25mm fan(s) & dust filter. The fans maybe the reason why the front panel won't sit flush.

BTW, trying out my new proper camera.










The acrylic window scratched pretty badly.


----------



## randomdude4321

i see. It some point ill have to take out the front fans and see if thats the case. thanks!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Mine was the same way but I changed out my front fans for a couple of my B Gears I have (non LED fans w/ 103cfm flow rate)


----------



## Devildog83

I don't know if I am going to keep my C70 or sell it. If anyone here wants it I will put it in the marketplace for a steal.


----------



## JEFFsoBOMB

Hello Everyone!
This is my first post on the site, and I'd like to contribute to the overwhelming amount of C70 people out there!
This is my first ever build, and I'm incredibly happy that everything turned okay!
Built as of April 3rd, 2014. *Excuse my cable management, I will fix it soon!*





PC Specifications:

Case - Corsair C70
CPU - Intel 4770k Processor (Overclocked to 4.2Ghz)
CPU Cooler - Corsair H100i
Motherboard - Asus Z87 Sabertooth Motherboard
PSU - Corsair AX760
Memory - 16GB Corsair Vengeance 1600MHZ DD3
Storage - Samsung EVO 128GB SSD Western Digital Blue 1TB Hard Drive
GPU - EVGA GeForce 780
Fans - Corsair SP120 Fans, and Corsair AF120 Led Fans

Other Components:

Disc Drive - ASUS DVD Write and Read
Fan Controller - NZXT Sentry 2
Case Modification - MNPC Tech C70 Window Replacement (Clear)
Case Lighting - NZXT Sleeved LEDs
Monitor - Asus VE278Q
Keyboard - Razer Blackwidow Ultimate 2013
Mouse - Razer Mamba 2013


----------



## DarthBaggins

Welcome to the Site and the Club :thumbs: those sleeved LED's seem to put off some good light, as compared to the sunlight sticks I've been using.


----------



## Devildog83

Well guys my build is now in a new 750D, I am sad to see the C70 go. It has been a pleasure building in this case and chatting with you fine folks. Here is my new rig with CPU loop parts on the way. I will keep checking in on ya'll to see how things are going.


----------



## Skink910

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JEFFsoBOMB*
> 
> Hello Everyone!
> This is my first post on the site, and I'd like to contribute to the overwhelming amount of C70 people out there!
> This is my first ever build, and I'm incredibly happy that everything turned okay!
> Built as of April 3rd, 2014. *Excuse my cable management, I will fix it soon!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PC Specifications:
> 
> Case - Corsair C70
> CPU - Intel 4770k Processor (Overclocked to 4.2Ghz)
> CPU Cooler - Corsair H100i
> Motherboard - Asus Z87 Sabertooth Motherboard
> PSU - Corsair AX760
> Memory - 16GB Corsair Vengeance 1600MHZ DD3
> Storage - Samsung EVO 128GB SSD Western Digital Blue 1TB Hard Drive
> GPU - EVGA GeForce 780
> Fans - Corsair SP120 Fans, and Corsair AF120 Led Fans
> 
> Other Components:
> 
> Disc Drive - ASUS DVD Write and Read
> Fan Controller - NZXT Sentry 2
> Case Modification - MNPC Tech C70 Window Replacement (Clear)
> Case Lighting - NZXT Sleeved LEDs
> Monitor - Asus VE278Q
> Keyboard - Razer Blackwidow Ultimate 2013
> Mouse - Razer Mamba 2013


What colors are on your mobo? I will be doing a C70 build soon with a black and white storm trooper feel and have been looking for a good mobo. In your specs it says Asus Z87 Sabertooth which is the same mobo I will most likely be sing but the color scheme on mine is the dessert sand color and brown which I dont like for my build. Also if you did paint it or something I would love to talk to you about how you did it and such. If anyone has any info on how easy or not easy it is to paint a mobo to fit a specfic color scheme it would be awesome


----------



## bags

Since you're using the H100i, you should really install the assist fans and close the flow valve on the Z87


----------



## JEFFsoBOMB

Oh really? How would that effect the cooling more? Sorry, I'm still learning as much as I can.


----------



## JEFFsoBOMB

@Skink910 The mobo is completely stock. No changes whatsoever.


----------



## bags

Some people seem to think they aren't necessary, but have a look here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1455672/do-the-assist-fans-on-the-sabertooth-z87-have-to-be-installed-and-running


----------



## Devildog83

My C70 build has been entered in Corsairs Build contest. Here - http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?t=128251


----------



## JEFFsoBOMB

Thank you, Bags! I actually will get to installing those assist fans!


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Well guys my build is now in a new 750D, I am sad to see the C70 go. It has been a pleasure building in this case and chatting with you fine folks. Here is my new rig with CPU loop parts on the way. I will keep checking in on ya'll to see how things are going.


so your breaking up with me? after all we have been through,







. just kidding.
your new build looks good, I was considering the 750D myself as I could use a little more room


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Well guys my build is now in a new 750D, I am sad to see the C70 go. It has been a pleasure building in this case and chatting with you fine folks. Here is my new rig with CPU loop parts on the way. I will keep checking in on ya'll to see how things are going.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


And yet the 760t came out right when newegg said it would.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> so your breaking up with me? after all we have been through,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . just kidding.
> your new build looks good, I was considering the 750D myself as I could use a little more room


lmao


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> so your breaking up with me? after all we have been through,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . just kidding.
> your new build looks good, I was considering the 750D myself as I could use a little more room


It's been a great relationship but all good things must come to an end.







I will still be around because I am going to build an AMD APU system for my son in the C70.

I thought about the 760T but decided this time I wanted a cleaner look and it was $30 cheaper with the same insides. My watercooling parts are on there way. I love it.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> It's been a great relationship but all good things must come to an end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will still be around because I am going to build an AMD APU system for my son in the C70.
> 
> I thought about the 760T but decided this time I wanted a cleaner look and it was $30 cheaper with the same insides. My watercooling parts are on there way. I love it.


yes don't forget to post the build for your son.









myself I think the 760T has a ugly front panel and the legs that it stands on are something from the 1970's


----------



## JEFFsoBOMB

Hey guys, so I updated my rig a bit. I basically wanted to clean it up a bit.

-Removed Hard Drive Cage
-MANAGED CABLES! THIS TOOK HOURS
-Added an AF140 Fan.
-Added the assist fans that are included with the Z87 Motherboard.

Before:



After:



Before:



After:



(With Lights)



General:



Feedback much appreciated. I'm a noob and mounted the bottom fan with zipties because I didn't know how to do it otherwise.
Also, my assist fan (fans?) are making a lot of in and out winding noises -- is this normal?


----------



## jlhawn

@ jeffsobomb, I used the rubber fan mounting pins for my bottom fan, they came with my Noctua fans but you can buy just the rubber mounting pins at New egg.com or about any computer parts online store.
which assist fans are you referring to? the 2 front intake fans? or the fans on your radiator?
by the way your build is coming along nicely, as for the wires in the back, I have found theres not much you can do back there as that's the only fault I found with this case is not enough room behind the motherboard tray for wiring.

here is a link to fan mounts.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811998019


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> @ jeffsobomb, I used the rubber fan mounting pins for my bottom fan, they came with my Noctua fans but you can buy just the rubber mounting pins at New egg.com or about any computer parts online store.
> which assist fans are you referring to? the 2 front intake fans? or the fans on your radiator?
> by the way your build is coming along nicely, as for the wires in the back, I have found theres not much you can do back there as that's the only fault I found with this case is not enough room behind the motherboard tray for wiring.
> 
> here is a link to fan mounts.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811998019


I believe the assist fans he is referring to are the fans that go underneath the thermal armor on the Sabertooth that move air across the board.


----------



## JEFFsoBOMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> I believe the assist fans he is referring to are the fans that go underneath the thermal armor on the Sabertooth that move air across the board.


Thank you, @jlhawn! I'll try to get that asap. Also, I am indeed referring to the assist fans mounted onto the mobo. One visible on top of the GPU, the other hidden inside the armor.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> My C70 build has been entered in Corsairs Build contest. Here - http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?t=128251


interesting. . wonder how my C70 would fair lol


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> interesting. . wonder how my C70 would fair lol


Submit it, if you get it in early enough you get a free T-Shirt at the least.

http://bit.ly/1iWB3Mg

http://forum.corsair.com/forums/index.php


----------



## stebbiro

Just get your t-shirt.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stebbiro*
> 
> Just get your t-shirt.


That I already have coming. It would be nice to get a big prize. I have a corsair rep who asked me to enter my rig and he is one of the judges so maybe I will get something good.


----------



## bags

Use AI Suite or change the BIOS settings so the assist fans don't run all the time at full speed


----------



## JEFFsoBOMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bags*
> 
> Use AI Suite or change the BIOS settings so the assist fans don't run all the time at full speed


Thank you for your help! I did just that. Looks like default settings makes it so the fans are constantly at full speed. I made it "standard" so it's much more tolerable.


----------



## bags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JEFFsoBOMB*
> 
> Thank you for your help! I did just that. Looks like default settings makes it so the fans are constantly at full speed. I made it "standard" so it's much more tolerable.


----------



## bags

Ugh, Corsair want me to send my broken plastic cable management clip to Hong Kong before sending a replacement. How rediculous


----------



## benjamen50

You should contact corsair joseph, he goes on these forums. I didn't need to send the black Cable management clip when I asked for a replacement.


----------



## jlhawn

neither did I, I did a RMA on Corsair forums and in the comments box I explained my issue with the wire hold down clips and in about 4 days I had new ones in my mail box.


----------



## bags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> You should contact corsair joseph, he goes on these forums. I didn't need to send the black Cable management clip when I asked for a replacement.


Thanks, I've sent him a message.


----------



## bags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bags*
> 
> Thanks, I've sent him a message.


Seemed to do the trick


----------



## DarthBaggins

Well I just snagged an R9 270x to add to my C70, can't wait to see how till crossfire with the 7870


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Well I just snagged an R9 270x to add to my C70, can't wait to see how till crossfire with the 7870


Should be great!! Come join the club - http://www.overclock.net/t/1432035/official-amd-r9-280x-280-270x-270-owners-club/5660#post_22184428


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Thanks, I've sent him a message.


PM sent with tracking info


----------



## bags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> PM sent with tracking info


Too good, thanks Joseph


----------



## fireedo

I'm using this case too








but I have a minor regret about my mobo coz I'm using mATX (Asus Maximus VI Gene)

The question is will I got a lot of temp problem if I go SLI on this case (and on small mobo)? since I dont use Watercooling on my VGA


----------



## DarthBaggins

Which area's other than the GPU are having temp issues?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireedo*
> 
> I'm using this case too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I have a minor regret about my mobo coz I'm using mATX (Asus Maximus VI Gene)
> 
> The question is will I got a lot of temp problem if I go SLI on this case (and on small mobo)? since I dont use Watercooling on my VGA


There will be little gap between the GPU's but should be ok. Remove both HDD cages to improve airflow from the front. You might want to change the fans to better/high CFM fans though. 780 Ti SLI? Pretty sure it will run a lot cooler & quieter than my 290 Crossfire.


----------



## fireedo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Which area's other than the GPU are having temp issues?


Just the GPU area I think
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> There will be little gap between the GPU's but should be ok. Remove both HDD cages to improve airflow from the front. You might want to change the fans to better/high CFM fans though. 780 Ti SLI? Pretty sure it will run a lot cooler & quieter than my 290 Crossfire.


Will try that







thx a lot

so what do u think about corsair SP120 Fans? r they great?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireedo*
> 
> Just the GPU area I think
> Will try that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thx a lot
> 
> so what do u think about corsair SP120 Fans? r they great?


There are a lot of great Static Pressure fans and the Corsair's are 1 of the best, you can't go wrong there. Cougar, Noctua, Scythe's Gental Typhoon AP15's are all good fans.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Also look into Deltas


----------



## fireedo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> There are a lot of great Static Pressure fans and the Corsair's are 1 of the best, you can't go wrong there. Cougar, Noctua, Scythe's Gental Typhoon AP15's are all good fans.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Also look into Deltas


Thx a lot guys, I'll definitely buy corsair SP 120 fans then









also what about placing fan(s) in the side of the case maybe can help reduce heat from SLI config? or bad idea since dust will be suck in into the VGA fan(s) ?


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireedo*
> 
> Thx a lot guys, I'll definitely buy corsair SP 120 fans then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also what about placing fan(s) in the side of the case maybe can help reduce heat from SLI config? or bad idea since dust will be suck in into the VGA fan(s) ?


If you have the room I would say go for it, just get some dust filters to screw on with the fans.


----------



## JEFFsoBOMB

Just entered the Corsair PC Domination Contest. Check it out! http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=128894


----------



## fireedo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> If you have the room I would say go for it, just get some dust filters to screw on with the fans.


well there still plenty of room here...

but now I'm a little bit confuse choosing between doing SLI or doing water-cooling on my single GTX 780 Ti, which one is more wise choice guys?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireedo*
> 
> Thx a lot guys, I'll definitely buy corsair SP 120 fans then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also what about placing fan(s) in the side of the case maybe can help reduce heat from SLI config? or bad idea since dust will be suck in into the VGA fan(s) ?


Forgot to mention B Gears Blaster 120's (103cfm & 3.01mm h2o) all for the low low price of $9.99-$11.99


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JEFFsoBOMB*
> 
> Just entered the Corsair PC Domination Contest. Check it out! http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=128894


Sweet! Good luck


----------



## DarthBaggins

I still need to upload my progression photos.


----------



## stebbiro

Please do.


----------



## Telmory

I have some plans for it in the near future. But so far it is what I am working with.


----------



## Revolver232

Anyone have advice for cleaning up and maintaining a great job with the wires? Rest of my parts are coming in Wednesday/Friday and looking to finish my build Friday Night/Saturday Morning. Any tips or Tricks you guys have had. I've seen the zip ties look like they worked well on the PSU cords. Any others?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Zip ties are really the most inexpensive way to keep your wires cleaned up.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revolver232*
> 
> Anyone have advice for cleaning up and maintaining a great job with the wires? Rest of my parts are coming in Wednesday/Friday and looking to finish my build Friday Night/Saturday Morning. Any tips or Tricks you guys have had. I've seen the zip ties look like they worked well on the PSU cords. Any others?


Use zipties when needed on the inside of the case, but overall the clips built into the back of the C70 do wonders for basic cable management.

The first pic is old, I still had a Hyper 212 Evo on my CPU.
BOTH images predate me replacing that old 500gb laptop drive with my new 1TB WD Blue.


----------



## stebbiro

I received the paint I ordered and did some cutting and painting on my case and radiators.

I'm thinking I should start a build log for it soon.


----------



## DarthBaggins

paint turned out really well


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stebbiro*
> 
> I received the paint I ordered and did some cutting and painting on my case and radiators.
> 
> I'm thinking I should start a build log for it soon.


I like the interior paint, nice job. Those Noctua fans though, can you paint those. They are good fans but would be much better a Khaki Tan or something.


----------



## stebbiro

Thanks









I cut the rear fan grill out and painted up a "Sniper" Billet Fan Grill from MNPC.



I'm still waiting on the brass mounting hardware.

I noticed that the Milirary Green spray paint doesn't quite match, it's lighter than the color of the case.
Does anyone know a paint that matches?


----------



## Skink910

I know a ton of people on here have done the window mod for the C70, I will be building a rig using the C70 sometime soon and will definitely be doing that mod. I have a few questions about it tho:

Q1: What kind of tool do I use to cut/drill acrylic without melting or cracking it?
Q2: Does anyone know someone here that can etch acrylic?
Q3: What tool would I need if I wanted to etch it myself?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skink910*
> 
> I know a ton of people on here have done the window mod for the C70, I will be building a rig using the C70 sometime soon and will definitely be doing that mod. I have a few questions about it tho:
> 
> Q1: What kind of tool do I use to cut/drill acrylic without melting or cracking it?
> Q2: Does anyone know someone here that can etch acrylic?
> Q3: What tool would I need if I wanted to etch it myself?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


For Q1.. Personally I am just gonna spend the 20 bucks and buy the premade laser cut window. That even comes with the grommets for use as spacers for the screws. I'm gonna get the light-gray smoked version from that page since that keeps the design of the original while being easier to see into.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stebbiro*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut the rear fan grill out and painted up a "Sniper" Billet Fan Grill from MNPC.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting on the brass mounting hardware.
> 
> I noticed that the Milirary Green spray paint doesn't quite match, it's lighter than the color of the case.
> Does anyone know a paint that matches?


Have the same issue with a citrus green paint I was using on the Lazarus build, turned out too yellow for me. See if any of these will work: http://www.zoro.com/g/00060647/k-G1476203?utm_source=google_shopping&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Google_Shopping_Feed&kpid=G1476203&gclid=CLDFobDhnL4CFdDm7AodMS4AyQ


----------



## Skink910

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> For Q1.. Personally I am just gonna spend the 20 bucks and buy the premade laser cut window. That even comes with the grommets for use as spacers for the screws. I'm gonna get the light-gray smoked version from that page since that keeps the design of the original while being easier to see into.


Do you know what thickness those sheets are? I will be wanting to embed LEDs into each side of the window so I can light up the edges of the design I will be etching into the window. So as long as I have enough space to do this those should be work just fine


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skink910*
> 
> Do you know what thickness those sheets are? I will be wanting to embed LEDs into each side of the window so I can light up the edges of the design I will be etching into the window. So as long as I have enough space to do this those should be work just fine






 - you can etch like this.





Window - http://mnpctech.com/mnpctech-clear-case-pc-panels/corsair-c70-window-replacement-clear-fan-holes-120mm/corsair-c70-custom-window-smoked.html


----------



## chrisjames61

Got a brand new C70 Vengeance ODG last night for $75 off a guy on Craigslist. I immediately wondered *** was Corsair thinking with that dumb case window that defeats the meaning of having a case window lol! I took a piece of 14"x14" plexiglass I had left over from putting a window in another case. Used the original Corsair window as a template. Cut it with my band saw. Drilled the holes. Used some double sided tape and I am now very happy. Just have to figure what I am going to put in it.


----------



## bobcarrizal

Hi Everyone I Have Got New Paint Jobs For Customized Corvette Paint Body


----------



## DarthBaggins

Now that's red. .


----------



## Pulsar13

I am about to order this case in white, and fans and an h110, but I am finding conflicting specs on fan sizes for back and bottom.

This is what I am thinking is:
2x 140mm on the H110 on the top
2x 140mm on the floor
2x 120 in the front behind the front cover
1x 120 on the one drive bay I leave in
1x 120 in the rear...

But I have read in spots that a 140mm will fit in the back and only 120mm fans fit the bottom. I would like to use as many 140mm fans as possible, and as little 120mm as possible.

What fans will fit where???


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pulsar13*
> 
> I am about to order this case in white, and fans and an h110, but I am finding conflicting specs on fan sizes for back and bottom.
> 
> This is what I am thinking is:
> 2x 140mm on the H110 on the top
> 2x 140mm on the floor
> 2x 120 in the front behind the front cover
> 1x 120 on the one drive bay I leave in
> 1x 120 in the rear...
> 
> But I have read in spots that a 140mm will fit in the back and only 120mm fans fit the bottom. I would like to use as many 140mm fans as possible, and as little 120mm as possible.
> 
> What fans will fit where???


Either 1 x 140 in the bottom or 2 x 120, a 140 will fit in the back.


----------



## Pulsar13

Even with the bottom cage removed 2x 140mm won't fit?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pulsar13*
> 
> Even with the bottom cage removed 2x 140mm won't fit?


I don't think so, the PSU get's in the way.


----------



## Pulsar13

That stinks, kills my planned fan setup for positive pressure.

Do you know if the fan on the back side of the HDD bay be counted as intake, or just void? I was not including that, or my PSU fan into the equation because the PSU will be taking air from the bottom, and pushing it right out the back. And I do not think the fan on the HDD bay will really be taking in air from the outside, just moving what is already in there.

Going with the white case, blue Phanteks PH-F140HP's for the 140mm, and SP120's for my 120mm fans. Think it will all go good with the M4A78T-E mobo I have now, and the one I plan on upgrading to in the near future


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pulsar13*
> 
> That stinks, kills my planned fan setup for positive pressure.
> 
> Do you know if the fan on the back side of the HDD bay be counted as intake, or just void? I was not including that, or my PSU fan into the equation because the PSU will be taking air from the bottom, and pushing it right out the back. And I do not think the fan on the HDD bay will really be taking in air from the outside, just moving what is already in there.
> 
> Going with the white case, blue Phanteks PH-F140HP's for the 140mm, and SP120's for my 120mm fans. Think it will all go good with the M4A78T-E mobo I have now, and the one I plan on upgrading to in the near future


I had 2 + 2 120's in front a 140 in the bottom as intake and an H100i with a 120 in the rear as exhaust for quite a long time and it stayed very cool for me. The case has great airflow across the motherboard and out the top and back like that.



Ignore the top fan being on wrong, it was set right shortly after the pic.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Either 1 x 140 in the bottom or 2 x 120, a 140 will fit in the back.


Whilst there is room to mount a 140mm fan at the back there isn't the mounting holes for one, I think.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I don't think so, the PSU get's in the way.


Depends on the PSU. I could fit a 140mm fan between my PSU and the bottom drive cage.

On a side note, it looks like I need some canned air. I guess dust filters are not perfect. They are doing quite well though, the little bit of dust you can see is about 8 months of buildup.


----------



## Devildog83

I was wrong on both counts now that I pulled the old C70 out. You can fit 2 x 140's at the bottom but it will play a bit of havoc with the PSU cables. Fan down with a shorter PSU and the bottom HDD cage out but it can be done. The rear only fits a 120mm fan. Sorry I am now using a 750D and I should have gone back and checked earlier.


----------



## Pulsar13

Thanks for checking! Cost of fans adds up pretty quick, and didnt want to get any I cant use. I dont got a big PSU, so should be able to fit two in the bottom

I hate how quick prices change on PC parts. The H110 went up $15 at newegg since yesterday morning


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pulsar13*
> 
> Thanks for checking! Cost of fans adds up pretty quick, and didnt want to get any I cant use. I dont got a big PSU, so should be able to fit two in the bottom
> 
> I hate how quick prices change on PC parts. The H110 went up $15 at newegg since yesterday morning


Check Microcenter, they tend to beat newegg's pricing on components.


----------



## Pulsar13

Checked... its $15 more there than at newegg. Amazon has it for $99.99, but they dont accept PayPal.

Congrats on the kid! The computer I have now started out as my dream machine 4 years ago, but I ended up having to slap a HDD (not ssd) only 4gb ram, a non modular PSU and skip on the video card because we found out we were having a kid. Should have bought my case last, that way I would have had other parts that I really wanted back then haha

Edit: ORDERED! Got the white C70, and the 4x 140mm Phanteks. Funds say that the 120mm fans will have to wait for a bit. Just got to use my old ones for now


----------



## Devildog83

I am past the kids at home thing, I have a 22 Y/O son who still asks for money and 2 stepsons but my only issue is convincing the wife when I get payed that I needed what I just purchased or the world was going to end.







Right now I have to get another $50 worth of fittings to finish my build or the $450 I already have in the loop will sit here wasted. Since I make almost all of the money the we get it's not too bad though. My rig is now pushing over $2,000 with no monitor. I use my 47" 3D TV for a monitor.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pulsar13*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Checked... its $15 more there than at newegg. Amazon has it for $99.99, but they dont accept PayPal.
> 
> Congrats on the kid! The computer I have now started out as my dream machine 4 years ago, but I ended up having to slap a HDD (not ssd) only 4gb ram, a non modular PSU and skip on the video card because we found out we were having a kid. Should have bought my case last, that way I would have had other parts that I really wanted back then haha
> 
> Edit: ORDERED! Got the white C70, and the 4x 140mm Phanteks. Funds say that the 120mm fans will have to wait for a bit. Just got to use my old ones for now


Off topic, but just a tip on the paypal thing; they offer a paypal debit card and you can basically link any of your other bank accounts to it as a payment source and use it to pay on websites or wherever and still have paypal watching your back.


----------



## Cotsios

Hello all,

I have recently built my watercooling system but I do experience some high temps on OC.
I know generally components order do not matter,
but is my configuration WRONG??


Please have a look and let me know what u think.

Thanks


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotsios*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> I have recently built my watercooling system but I do experience some high temps on OC.
> I know generally components order do not matter,
> but is my configuration WRONG??
> 
> 
> Please have a look and let me know what u think.
> 
> Thanks


What temperatures are you getting from the CPU? Also what voltage are you running it at?


----------



## Cotsios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> What temperatures are you getting from the CPU? Also what voltage are you running it at?


I have the cpu on 1.41 i think and 4.6GHz and i get 62 degrees under prime.
Because of that the CPU from full load (100%) drops to 34%.

Please see my older images that i have posted, i have screen shots of prime cpu-z and cpuid.
Thanks for the reply


----------



## DarthBaggins

Recheck the that the block is mounted to the cpu completely, could be the reason for bad temps


----------



## fa5terba11

I finished my c70. No build log or anything - I just transferred the stuff from my Frost Phoenix build to this one. I love this ammo can of a case! It is much smaller than a NZXT SW810 however, but that's why I wanted it. I call her Ice Huntress.


----------



## Cotsios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Recheck the that the block is mounted to the cpu completely, could be the reason for bad temps


I have screwed completely all 4 edges of the block on the cpu.
I have used thermal paste on the center of the cpu only, is that not enough?
thnx


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fa5terba11*
> 
> I finished my c70. No build log or anything - I just transferred the stuff from my Frost Phoenix build to this one. I love this ammo can of a case! It is much smaller than a NZXT SW810 however, but that's why I wanted it. I call her Ice Huntress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I like it. I do think white LED's would look better though. You could actually see all of the work inside that beautiful case.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotsios*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Recheck the that the block is mounted to the cpu completely, could be the reason for bad temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have screwed completely all 4 edges of the block on the cpu.
> I have used thermal paste on the center of the cpu only, is that not enough?
> thnx
Click to expand...

Bad mount can happen. Try re-mount the CPU block. Other than that I don't see anything wrong with your loop.


----------



## Cotsios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Bad mount can happen. Try re-mount the CPU block. Other than that I don't see anything wrong with your loop.


Ok thanks.
I do not have to empty the loop to remound the cpu block right?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotsios*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Bad mount can happen. Try re-mount the CPU block. Other than that I don't see anything wrong with your loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok thanks.
> I do not have to empty the loop to remound the cpu block right?
Click to expand...

The tubes look long enough. So, yeah you don't need to drain your loop. Just be careful.


----------



## Caos

Part of the Bay disc has two positions, one high or one low .. now I have it in high position, but down at something in exchange airflow?


----------



## gooface

I am returning a 300R I just got and I just bought this case to replace it (300R is WAY too small for me)

I am putting a H100 on the top (with stock fans), what do people suggest I use for *a good fan setup*?

I plan on removing at least one of the hard drive bays for starters.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gooface*
> 
> I am returning a 300R I just got and I just bought this case to replace it (300R is WAY too small for me)
> 
> I am putting a H100 on the top (with stock fans), what do people suggest I use for *a good fan setup*?
> 
> I plan on removing at least one of the hard drive bays for starters.


For starters move the fans that come on the HDD cages to the inside of the front panel, run the H100 as an exhaust.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> For starters move the fans that come on the HDD cages to the inside of the front panel, run the H100 as an exhaust.


mine didn't come w/ fans on my HDD cages







, but I added one lol (and only run one cage for my 3 drives)


----------



## Pulsar13

Got the white c70 today. This thing is awesome! It is bigger than I expected, even though I checked the specs on it.

Right now I got my gear in a Cooler Master Elite 310, which is a good small case, but leaves a lot to be desired.
Before that I had my gear in a Ultra M998 case. Case was awesome, but it was just SOOOO big! And, was expensive as $#!7...

I broke open the box for the C70, and got to work on what little I could do...

Removed all thumb screws, and replaced them with blue anodized ones.
Removed the bottom drive cage, and the plastic bracket thing under it.
Put both of the drive cage fans on the front behind the front cover.

Should be getting the 140mm Phanteks tomorrow. I got them at Tiger Direct because that was the cheapest place... but they did not list in the specs that they have 120mm mounting holes. So that kills my plan to use them on the H110 unless I can get crafty and make some brackets.

Once I get the 140mm fans in, I will tear my current PC apart and transplant it into this case.
ASUSM4A78T-E motherboard
AMD Athlon II X4 630 - OCd at 3.2ghz right now
Apevia Warlock 750W PSU
ULTRA CARBON X2 CPU cooler

500gb HDD, DVDr, 4gb Corsair ram.....

Not nothing special, but its lasted 4 years now with ZERO issues. Once I get the cash I will be getting an AMD 8350 and ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0. Would love to get a fully modular PSU, more ram, SSD big enough for a tri or quad boot, and a decent video card too


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pulsar13*
> 
> Got the white c70 today. This thing is awesome! It is bigger than I expected, even though I checked the specs on it.
> 
> Right now I got my gear in a Cooler Master Elite 310, which is a good small case, but leaves a lot to be desired.
> Before that I had my gear in a Ultra M998 case. Case was awesome, but it was just SOOOO big! And, was expensive as $#!7...
> 
> I broke open the box for the C70, and got to work on what little I could do...
> 
> Removed all thumb screws, and replaced them with blue anodized ones.
> Removed the bottom drive cage, and the plastic bracket thing under it.
> Put both of the drive cage fans on the front behind the front cover.
> 
> Should be getting the 140mm Phanteks tomorrow. I got them at Tiger Direct because that was the cheapest place... but they did not list in the specs that they have 120mm mounting holes. So that kills my plan to use them on the H110 unless I can get crafty and make some brackets.
> 
> Once I get the 140mm fans in, I will tear my current PC apart and transplant it into this case.
> ASUSM4A78T-E motherboard
> AMD Athlon II X4 630 - OCd at 3.2ghz right now
> Apevia Warlock 750W PSU
> ULTRA CARBON X2 CPU cooler
> 
> 500gb HDD, DVDr, 4gb Corsair ram.....
> 
> Not nothing special, but its lasted 4 years now with ZERO issues. Once I get the cash I will be getting an AMD 8350 and ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0. Would love to get a fully modular PSU, more ram, SSD big enough for a tri or quad boot, and a decent video card too


Hey, if you have had that PSU for 4 years I would replace it. Yes modular is a huge bonus, I love it. With your system as it is a CX500M would be plenty, for the 8350 upgrade I would go up to a Seasonic G series 550w or a Corsair RM550 or something comparable, Platinum even better. Don't skimp on the heart of your system. If you plan on a beast of a card later then adjust wattage to meat those needs. I run a FX 8350 overclocked heavily and HD7870 and R9 270x Devils overclocked also with a Seasonic SS660 Xp2 just fine. I should be using a 750 or higher but I will upgrade if I need it. I say thi because if you are going to dump money into a system you should make sure you are going to have quality power to run it.

The 8350 is a power hungry beast of a CPU so if you plan on overclocking a better cooler will be a good idea. The best air coolers will get most folks to 4.6/4.7 Ghz stable. After that I recommend a good AIO cooler for up to 4.7/4.8 and a full loop to go past that. I have an H100i in push/pull and am in the process of installing a full CPU loop to get past 5.0Ghz. Also if you can deal with the colors and a bit more cash I recommend a Sabertooth for the 8350 or even a Giga UD5 or UD7, just not the UD3 or an Asrock for that matter.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Really if you want to up your psu look into coolermaster's v series, love my v850 , gold rated but meets Platinum ratings as well ( last I checked the v series are made by Seasonic







). Also on the 140's they will mount on the top easily as you can cram a 280 rad up top with no problems.


----------



## benjamen50

Yeah, I have a V700 here, yep these are made by seasonic.


----------



## KaffieneKing

I third the recommendation for a coolermaster V series, got a V700 and its so much nicer than the cx600m I had before!


----------



## fireedo

Agree, now I'm using coolermaster V1000 and its very good product, very recommended


----------



## Pulsar13

Going to be getting an h110 for the cpu, but the 140mm fans I got have 120mm mounting. I will probably just fab up some sort of bracket. Eventually I will be upgrading the psu, but it'll have to wait unless this one fails anytime soon.


----------



## gdubc

The h110 is $99.99 with free shipping at newegg again in you are still looking for it.


----------



## DarthBaggins

That's a first I've heard 140's having 120 mounting


----------



## Pulsar13

And they are in fact 140mm fans, with 120mm bolt pattern. Which means only one fan will fit in the top, and one in the bottom. Plus side, They will fit on the HDD cage, but not sure if you can put one on each cage while both are installed...

I could get an adapter plate, but it looks like they would block a lot of air flow from the 140mm fan. Either going to have to make something or return them. But they were cheap, got good specs and good reviews...


----------



## Internet hipstr

Can anyone tell me what the measurement is in this image?


----------



## gdubc

Herr ya go!


----------



## Internet hipstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Herr ya go!


Awsome thanks! Just to make sure. 28cm?


----------



## gdubc

Yeah, almost 29 to the bottom edge of the o.d.d cage, but not quite.


----------



## tyguy

Nothing special here, as it is a budget build, but I just built this for a friend today! This case was super easy to work in. I am impressed with its build quality. I may use this for my future lan build!

Specs: AMD FX 8350;
Kingston 8gb ram;
Kingston 240gb ssd;
Rosewill Hive 750w psu;
Phanteks PH-TC12DX Cpu cooler;
EVGA GTX760 SuperClocked;
Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3P board
WD green 1tb


----------



## Pulsar13

Just got some of my gear transferred into the white C70. Realized I desperately need a few things. Fan controller, and a modular PSU.

Cooling so far is:
Aerocool Shark 120mm rear exhaust
Phanteks 140hp intake bottom
Phanteks 140hp HDD cage blowing in

No more fan headers, and no splitters. So need a Fan controller

All of my excess wires from the PSU are stuffed in the HDD cage. I was not too happy with this, but not much I can do about it right now.

Also, I have some UV cold cathodes I wanted to get in here, but my daughter woke up and had to put a stop to it for today

Ran a 10 min stability test in AMD Overdrive, and CPU temp got up to 47c, MoBo temp was 36c. Right now idling its at 35c for both the CPU and MoBo, a little cooler than it was before


----------



## Pulsar13

So I got some more time to play around with locating the Phanteks in this case. I have fit in all 4 that I ordered and will be able to find space for 3 more.

Fan locations:
1 behind the front cover as intake in the top 120mm fan location
1 on the front as intake below the other, but from the inside of the case, under the HDD cage
1 on the floor as intake
1 on the HDD (as intake, or void?)

Will order up 3 more of them, and figure out a way to make up some tabs or something so I can mount 2 in the bottom, and two on the top on an h110

It was kind of a bummer when I got them and they had 120mm bolt spacing, but i was able to stuff them in 3 spots that I was planning on putting sp120s in, so it saved me some money

Some other things on the list to get is a solid window, and I would love to get the magnetic filter kit. Live in an old house with pets, so added filtration would be worth it for the slight airflow blockage I think


----------



## giygas

Where can you mount SSDs if you remove both drive cages?


----------



## DarthBaggins

I think a few people have used double sided tape and attached the SSD's to the case where they could fit it.


----------



## stebbiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giygas*
> 
> Where can you mount SSDs if you remove both drive cages?


I went with the IcyDock ToughArmor MB994IPO-3SB 2x2.5" SAS/SATA HDD + 1x Slim ODD Rack,


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I think a few people have used double sided tape and attached the SSD's to the case where they could fit it.


I buy large black Velcro squares and cut them to size. I take all the drive cases out as they impede the front intake airflow.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stebbiro*
> 
> I went with the IcyDock ToughArmor MB994IPO-3SB 2x2.5" SAS/SATA HDD + 1x Slim ODD Rack,


Ah, I need one of those. Only issue for me will be my 1TB 3.5, but that can house my 128GB SSD and the 160GB SSD
Oh yeah, did you find the right color OD Green?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giygas*
> 
> Where can you mount SSDs if you remove both drive cages?


Like this...


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giygas*
> 
> Where can you mount SSDs if you remove both drive cages?


For 3.5" drives I got a 5.25" to 3.5" adapter and just put my SSD on top!


----------



## stebbiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Ah, I need one of those. Only issue for me will be my 1TB 3.5, but that can house my 128GB SSD and the 160GB SSD
> Oh yeah, did you find the right color OD Green?


I'm going to try that RUST-OLEUM Deep Forest Green you recommended tonight when I get home actually. I'll let you know if it's a color match.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Cool I was at block art supply there is a brand called Montana Gold Acrylic, they had multiple shades similar to od green


----------



## Cotsios

Hello,
I have a D5 pump on the Ek 140 Res and cooling only my cpu.
Is setting 2 on the pump fast enough or shall i have it on 3 to run on constantly?
Any ideas??

Thanks


----------



## DarthBaggins

What chip, clocks and temps running on 2 while folding or in prime or bench marking?

The Montana paints I'm using in my other build Project Lazarus. . Their spied black is awesome:


----------



## Cotsios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> What chip, clocks and temps running on 2 while folding or in prime or bench marking?
> 
> The Montana paints I'm using in my other build Project Lazarus. . Their spied black is awesome:


AMD 8350 with EK water block. stock clocks atm but will OC.
with stock clocks i have ~50 degrees on prime for like 30 minsor more.
I also dont know what is best jet plate to put on EK water block supremancy for amd 8350?

Thanks


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah I don't have the options of jet plates with my Raystorm on my 8350, I would think 2 is safe then. As long as it allows proper dissipation of heat at a slow rate you're good. I have mine bumped to 4.4 and under full folding load I hit 38-40 and my pump stays one speed (not adjustable)


----------



## Cotsios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Yeah I don't have the options of jet plates with my Raystorm on my 8350, I would think 2 is safe then. As long as it allows proper dissipation of heat at a slow rate you're good. I have mine bumped to 4.4 and under full folding load I hit 38-40 and my pump stays one speed (not adjustable)


really?? I have stock clocks and with prime i hit almost 50..
u hit 38-40 with 4.4 and full load???
I must have something damn wrong.

BTW, we have the same mobo as i see on ur build


----------



## DarthBaggins

I have a 120 and a 240 rad in my loop and the Deltas (quiet only if I have the fans set to silent in BiOS) have a very high mmH2o/cfm rating. Also I have my apartment set to 68-70F year round (flat rate electric bill $70/mo)


----------



## Hells

So, it has been some months since I was here so thought I'd just post a quick update now that my C70 is much more complete!









This was my first build and I'm pretty pleased with how it's turned out overall. There's still a few small things that need tidying, but I think I'm finished for a good long while. Beyond perhaps being a little on the large side, I'm still really happy with this case.

I guess I should probably replace the old monitor and basic Microsoft mouse and keyboard sometime soon. I wish 1440p or 120Hz 21.5"-23" monitors existed right now. The upgrading never seems to end!


----------



## DarthBaggins

On the Keyboard look at coolermaster's Quickfire TK, great mechanical kb


----------



## Pulsar13

That is the one I have been looking at. Most low budget mechanical gaming keyboards do away with the number pad, and my fiance has a weird obsession with keyboards needing the number pad

which cherrys did you get in yours? Im thinking about the blues


----------



## DarthBaggins

It came with MX blues, and the hybrid number pad rocks, well to me it does


----------



## Pulsar13

Just wanted to note that if anyone does want to put 2x Phanteks 140hp's in the front of their c70, the tab at the top of the filter needs to be clipped off flush with the rest of the filter or else they block the fan blades from spinning...

Just ordered up a NZXT Sentry 3, Sliverstone FQ121 (white frame blue blades) for the rear exhaust to match my Phanteks, and a few Silverstone PWM fan splitters.

Next up will probably be the solid side window. Though, the nice breeze coming out the side of the case would be nice in the summer


----------



## Cotsios

Guys if i remove the HDD's cages and put this fan to the front I will lack on air flow??

http://www.corsair.com/en/air-series-af120-led-blue-quiet-edition-high-airflow-120mm-fan


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotsios*
> 
> Guys if i remove the HDD's cages and put this fan to the front I will lack on air flow??
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en/air-series-af120-led-blue-quiet-edition-high-airflow-120mm-fan


Those fans are just fine for case fans, I have 3 red ones and the do well. With the HDD cages removed even better air flow.


----------



## fa5terba11

Anyone have any issues with the stand offs causing the board to short?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fa5terba11*
> 
> Anyone have any issues with the stand offs causing the board to short?


might have a screw over tightened. .


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fa5terba11*
> 
> Anyone have any issues with the stand offs causing the board to short?


Have yet to in this case, my Lian-Li likes to a lot though.

Well I'd post how my pc looks now but meh, it looks weirder then this! Temps were so bad months ago (and now worse), well to me anyways, that I had to ditch the 120 and use my external 1080 again.



Love this case!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Have yet to in this case, my Lian-Li likes to a lot though.
> 
> Well I'd post how my pc looks now but meh, it looks weirder then this! Temps were so bad months ago (and now worse), well to me anyways, that I had to ditch the 120 and use my external 1080 again.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this case!


I think you could still cram a 240 up top. .


----------



## fa5terba11

Quote:


> might have a screw over tightened. .


I'll check this out - maybe just back every screw off and then tighten each one again just enough. I noticed for the middle of the board the case has a stand off with just a nub that fits in the middle screw hole. I wondered if this didn't cause some issues.

I might not be having a shorting issue, but I wasn't having problems til I put my gear in this case from a NZXT SW 810. Perhaps unrelated, but does anyone know if a failing power supply could cause slots 3 and 4 of memory to fail?


----------



## DarthBaggins

I'll take a look at the standoffs I used for my mobo when I get home to see if I used the one you're talking about, but in all it doesn't sound good for that board


----------



## ussaka

Hello!

Still working on with my build but just finished with the case. Hydro dipping wasn't so easy than it looked in the video







. Wasn't satisfied with the result so decided to sand it down a little. What do you think? For those who are interested pics of starting point before sanding and more finished pics.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ussaka*
> 
> Hello!


Certainly gives it a rugged beat up ammo can kind of look to it, nice job ussaka! I definitely prefer the way yours looks over the standard paint job







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I think you could still cram a 240 up top. .


I tried to but with the copper piping being, hard to bend ^^, it was somewhat difficult to cram it in there without hitting the VRM block or the 8/4 pin CPU cables. That was my original plan, the 240+360+120, but the space conflicted with that :/, and then the recent increases in ambient heat did. After using the 1080 though it dropped my GPU temps by over 7C







. If I had faster fans I'm sure I could do it without the 1080, but I'm so used to having an eyesore next to me it just feels right having a hunk of radiator nearby







.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fa5terba11*
> 
> Anyone have any issues with the stand offs causing the board to short?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fa5terba11*
> 
> I'll check this out - maybe just back every screw off and then tighten each one again just enough. I noticed for the middle of the board the case has a stand off with just a nub that fits in the middle screw hole. I wondered if this didn't cause some issues.
> 
> I might not be having a shorting issue, but I wasn't having problems til I put my gear in this case from a NZXT SW 810. Perhaps unrelated, but does anyone know if a failing power supply could cause slots 3 and 4 of memory to fail?


What motherboard do you have? Did you checked all 9 stand off aligned properly with your motherboard? You should be able to put screws on 8 of them, except one in the middle that don't need screw.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Well I'd post how my pc looks now but meh, it looks weirder then this! Temps were so bad months ago (and now worse), well to me anyways, that I had to ditch the 120 and use my external 1080 again.
> 
> 
> 
> Love this case!


Was it PITA to tear down your loop when doing maintenance or upgrade?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ussaka*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> Still working on with my build but just finished with the case. Hydro dipping wasn't so easy than it looked in the video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Wasn't satisfied with the result so decided to sand it down a little. What do you think? For those who are interested pics of starting point before sanding and more finished pics.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welcome to the club!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ussaka*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> Still working on with my build but just finished with the case. Hydro dipping wasn't so easy than it looked in the video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Wasn't satisfied with the result so decided to sand it down a little. What do you think? For those who are interested pics of starting point before sanding and more finished pics.


Nice job!! Your porch swing match's the dandelions !


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Was it PITA to tear down your loop when doing maintenance or upgrade?


It's always a pain in the rump to do haha! It gets easier though over the years, it's like a process and every time I do it it's a bother but it could be worse. Copper piping can be lame at times, but I love the stuff!

Honestly it was so much worse when I ran memory waterblocks and all of this in a larger case, oddly enough I like everything collected together in a big centralized mess so it's easier to work with. Surely isn't a work of art, but I'm a function over form kind of person.


----------



## jdpworks

I've had this case for awhile but I can't figure out how to remove the front face so I can clean the front intake filter.
Can someone point me in the right direction!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ussaka*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> Still working on with my build but just finished with the case. Hydro dipping wasn't so easy than it looked in the video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Wasn't satisfied with the result so decided to sand it down a little. What do you think? For those who are interested pics of starting point before sanding and more finished pics.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Turned out great, definitely looks weathered









Yeah any custom watercooling loop is a pain to break down but just becomes a process, I know vinyl tubing is alot easier than hardline to break down








I was debating between doing a polish copper tubing or just going acrylic, to me the copper is easier to work w/ (work with bending brake and other hard metal lines all the time at the shop for cars/trucks).


----------



## Pulsar13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdpworks*
> 
> I've had this case for awhile but I can't figure out how to remove the front face so I can clean the front intake filter.
> Can someone point me in the right direction!


Take the side of the case off, and there are 3 tabs on each side. Push them over and push them out and the front will come off


----------



## DarthBaggins

^yup, dont try to pull hard and force the front without pushing the tabs, it'll kind of mess them up a tad (first oops thing I attempted, only messed up one but fixed it)


----------



## jdpworks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pulsar13*
> 
> Take the side of the case off, and there are 3 tabs on each side. Push them over and push them out and the front will come off


Thanks!


----------



## Pulsar13

I bent one over putting it back on the first time. Just needed to tweak it back out and its fine.


----------



## matbry01

ok what is some good lighting for this case I seen some online and don't seem to go a lot on it. ideally would like some long strips as I have a smoked window in it. any recommendations ?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matbry01*
> 
> ok what is some good lighting for this case I seen some online and don't seem to go a lot on it. ideally would like some long strips as I have a smoked window in it. any recommendations ?


http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g6/c77/s2118/list/p1/Lighting-LED_Lighting-Darkside_Dimmable_LED_Strips_-Page1.html


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g6/c77/s2118/list/p1/Lighting-LED_Lighting-Darkside_Dimmable_LED_Strips_-Page1.html


Is there any benefit to that over something like what I have been looking at?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812170028


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Is there any benefit to that over something like what I have been looking at?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812170028


The LED's are much closer together and there are many more per foot to give much better lighting, you can get 3 pin fan connectors or molex and you wont have to stick anything in an expansion slot, great options for lengths so you can optimize your lighting, they are going to cost more but they are worth it -



Her is how the C70 lit up before them move to a 750D


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matbry01*
> 
> ok what is some good lighting for this case I seen some online and don't seem to go a lot on it. ideally would like some long strips as I have a smoked window in it. any recommendations ?


If you can solder or are willing to learn how to try you can just buy some LED strips, wire them up to a fan connector or molex for a fraction of the cost. I added a button/switch on mine too









EDIT: Wanted to take some pics of my rig anyway so here is what it'll look like!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Sorry the photos are a bit rubbish only my phone camera!


----------



## Cotsios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> If you can solder or are willing to learn how to try you can just buy some LED strips, wire them up to a fan connector or molex for a fraction of the cost. I added a button/switch on mine too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Wanted to take some pics of my rig anyway so here is what it'll look like!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the photos are a bit rubbish only my phone camera!


Nice lighting there.
Could you post a pic of the connector u made for the lighting?
How to put it on a fan connector?


----------



## Devildog83

y


----------



## Cotsios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> When you order you can chose between 3 pin or 4 pin and also sleeved and what color sleeve.


Where u order them from?
I was meaning to make them myself but ok








cz there are some car led strips for the car and i think they can be mod to be added on the pc.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotsios*
> 
> Where u order them from?
> I was meaning to make them myself but ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cz there are some car led strips for the car and i think they can be mod to be added on the pc.


Frozen CPU - http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g6/c77/s2118/list/p1/Lighting-LED_Lighting-Darkside_Dimmable_LED_Strips_-Page1.html


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotsios*
> 
> Nice lighting there.
> Could you post a pic of the connector u made for the lighting?
> How to put it on a fan connector?


I'm afraid that isn't possible as I put heat shrink over it and then duct tape. Basically the LEDs will come attached to a 12v connector, the connector can be removed and the wire stripped revealing a red and a black wire, all I did was solder the wires to the corresponding coloured wires for a fan header, with a switch button in the middle! Its very easy job to do, I just tested it before I soldered it









EDIT: This is what I bought: Lights and the Button. I'm sure similar components can be found in your area







If you chose to go with this method shoot me a PM if you get stuck I'm more than happy to help.


----------



## Cotsios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> I'm afraid that isn't possible as I put heat shrink over it and then duct tape. Basically the LEDs will come attached to a 12v connector, the connector can be removed and the wire stripped revealing a red and a black wire, all I did was solder the wires to the corresponding coloured wires for a fan header, with a switch button in the middle! Its very easy job to do, I just tested it before I soldered it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: This is what I bought: Lights and the Button. I'm sure similar components can be found in your area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you chose to go with this method shoot me a PM if you get stuck I'm more than happy to help.


Thats what im talking about '









Cheers for the info









I have the http://www.nzxt.com/product/detail/101-sleeved-led-kit-case-accessory i might us their switch


----------



## fa5terba11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> What motherboard do you have? Did you checked all 9 stand off aligned properly with your motherboard? You should be able to put screws on 8 of them, except one in the middle that don't need screw.


I have a MSI Z77a GD65 motherboard. My power supply did give up the ghost last night actually and I was hoping that was the problem, but I put in my back up and I'm still having the issue. I've tried gingerly re-tightening all of the motherboard screws and then I thought I do one better before committing the mother of all screw ups...

I read somewhere that having the water block too tight might be causing my board to not be able to do dual channel memory and or short out so I decided I would loosen the water block slightly and then re-tighten it. Well I'm currently using EK's naked ivy bridge mount on their supremacy block as I've delidded my 3570k and because of this loosening the block slightly allowed the cpu to dislodge from its seat on the motherboard. When I went to re-tighten the block I heard weird scratchy crunchy noises, which I recognized almost immediately as bending pins on the mobo. I backed the block off completely, took the cpu out, and got out my flashlight and sure enough I had destroyed that board. No matter how much I do this I always get lazy and do something dumb or half assed and it ends up costing me. Luckily I have a back up board. So dead power supply, dead board, the issue with the memory/shorting is still happening i.e. won't let me go dual channel since I installed a gtx 780 and switched everything to this C70 and yes the back up board is still a MSI Z77a GD65.

I find it hard to believe both boards are bad and I've run a couple different brands of memory through it and all sticks work in slot 2 but none will work once I try dual channel slots 2 and 4. A real conundrum.


----------



## matbry01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cotsios*
> 
> Where u order them from?
> I was meaning to make them myself but ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cz there are some car led strips for the car and i think they can be mod to be added on the pc.
> 
> 
> 
> Frozen CPU - http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g6/c77/s2118/list/p1/Lighting-LED_Lighting-Darkside_Dimmable_LED_Strips_-Page1.html
Click to expand...

looks sweet ! I am from the UK so that would be worth the wait.


----------



## giygas

Has anybody else used a C70 custom window from Mnpctech? I'm looking for some advice on how to install the rubber grommets into the window holes. I have no idea how to force the thing through, and there are 18 of them


----------



## bags

Aren't they just raisers that sit between the window and the panel? I made my own window and used the rubber grommets that came with the C70 for this. I'm sure there's a youtube vid you could watch


----------



## stebbiro

Here's how I installed mine.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Sneak Peek of things to come, hopefulley over the holiday weekend










And painted the front cover today:


----------



## Pulsar13

Got my fan controller into it yesterday... All 5 fans turned down to 40% brought temps up 1-2 degrees on the CPU and mother board... It typically ran about 13c above ambient, now its running about 15c above ambient. Makes me wonder if my motherboard is reading the temps accurately. But the Sentry 3 looks pretty sweet on the front, and tidy's it up a bit


----------



## DarthBaggins

You tried different settings on you exhaust vs intake?

Got the windowed panel painted today:


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Have yet to in this case, my Lian-Li likes to a lot though.
> 
> Well I'd post how my pc looks now but meh, it looks weirder then this! Temps were so bad months ago (and now worse), well to me anyways, that I had to ditch the 120 and use my external 1080 again.
> 
> 
> 
> Love this case!


Old school copper plumbing.


----------



## Pulsar13

I have not yet. I am guessing the MoBo is reading the temps high just because running on no load it is so high even with like 350+ CFM flowing over it idle. If it was really running 13c over ambient with 350+ CFM flowing on it, I would think it would go up more than 2c by turning the fans down to 40%.
Also, I am not sure where the motherboard temp sensor is, but I put the temp sensor resting on the ram slots for now, and its reading 3c above ambient.

Thats a pretty sweet paint job.


----------



## Jagerking666

I've made a post in the Cases forum asking the community to help me decide on a theme for my c70 build
http://www.overclock.net/t/1492126/corsair-c70-vengeance-military-green-theme-poll

I'd love to hear feedback from my fellow c70 diehards. I'm also open to suggestions for new ideas, themes, etc.!


----------



## Supaflip

HI guys!

I've been lurking around in these forum for quite awhile and finally decided to join after building my rig.

Like most of you, I picked the C70 case for my build (chose the arctic white) and must say that i'm glad i picked this because of it's durability. I love the handle haha i've lifted it so many times

Also would like to thank the forum members in here, you guys helped me decide and factor what/which component fits inside the case









so far here's a photo of my front panel, i will post more later and layout the specs

supaflip-c70.jpg 35k .jpg file


----------



## matbry01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supaflip*
> 
> HI guys!
> 
> I've been lurking around in these forum for quite awhile and finally decided to join after building my rig.
> 
> Like most of you, I picked the C70 case for my build (chose the arctic white) and must say that i'm glad i picked this because of it's durability. I love the handle haha i've lifted it so many times
> 
> Also would like to thank the forum members in here, you guys helped me decide and factor what/which component fits inside the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so far here's a photo of my front panel, i will post more later and layout the specs
> 
> supaflip-c70.jpg 35k .jpg file


that is pretty awesome ! also welcome to the club !


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pulsar13*
> 
> I have not yet. I am guessing the MoBo is reading the temps high just because running on no load it is so high even with like 350+ CFM flowing over it idle. If it was really running 13c over ambient with 350+ CFM flowing on it, I would think it would go up more than 2c by turning the fans down to 40%.
> Also, I am not sure where the motherboard temp sensor is, but I put the temp sensor resting on the ram slots for now, and its reading 3c above ambient.
> 
> Thats a pretty sweet paint job.


Thanks been having fun using these Montana Spray Paints.
Wonder if the temp sensor is bugged cause I would think as long as the heat is being pulled out of the case at a high rate while cool air is being pulled into it should drop temps. Which fans do you have? (Guessing the front are the 2 that came with the c70 along with the single rear)


----------



## stebbiro

@Supaflip :: Love the graphic on the front of your case and can't wait to see more of what you've done.

@DarthBaggins :: Very cool paint job. Reminds me of Mardi Gras!

After trying to buy a spray paint that matches the C70 military green locally and (too impatient to wait for parcel) several stops to some stores that said they had a paint that might work, I decided to paint the whole case with Aervoe O.D. as it meets MilSpec FS595 color specs.

Here's the result. Looks like a few of us are painting.


----------



## Pulsar13

http://www.phanteks.com/PH-F140HP.html
Two of those in front, one behind the single HDD cage (took the bottom out), and one on the bottom right behind the PSU. Then an Aerocool Shark 120mm in the rear as exhaust.

http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?scase=c_120&pid=459&area=en
I got one of them in the mail yesterday to replace the Aerocool, but wont get around to installing it until this weekend

I was typically a little higher in my old case with this board too. Temps where usually right around what they are now with it turned down to 40%


----------



## Supaflip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matbry01*
> 
> that is pretty awesome ! also welcome to the club !


Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stebbiro*
> 
> @Supaflip :: Love the graphic on the front of your case and can't wait to see more of what you've done.


So far that's what i've done and replace the side panel with a clear/holess window from mnpctech.com.

The rig is finish. I've put all the components in and just need to take couple pictures. I'm planning to paint a megatron head on the right side panel (non-window)

here's my Spec:

CPU: Intel I7-4770k
MOBO: Asus Maximus VI Formula
CPU cooler: Corsair H100i (push-pull configuration)
Memory: Corsair Dominator 2x8gb DDR3 2133mhz
VGA: Evga Nvidia 780, paired with a NZXT Kraken G10 (white)
GPU Cooler: Thermaltake Water 3.0 performance (push-pull)
PSU: EVGA Supernova P2 1000w
CASE: Corsair Vengeance C70
HDD 1: Samsung Evo 250gb ssd
HDD 2: Seagate 2tb
Fan controller: NZXT Sentry 2
Optical drive: LG bluray burner
Fans (Pull): AF120 performance
Fans (pushing): SP120 PWM high performance
OS: Win 8.1

The build is still in stock mode, i haven't made plans on overclocking it... just enjoying the finish product and playing games haha









The temps i'[m getting on stock mode with a 25c ambient temp are
27c on idle
60c under full load
I used ROG Realbench... will use Prime95 on my next stresstest

Those are normal temps right? im thinking it wouldbe lower since it's stock mode using water cooled.


----------



## matbry01

going to get some of this ordered up tomorrow







http://www.brightlightz.co.uk/products/12v-led-tape-light-5050-led-strips-ribbon-in-cool-white-2m-120-led-s


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matbry01*
> 
> going to get some of this ordered up tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.brightlightz.co.uk/products/12v-led-tape-light-5050-led-strips-ribbon-in-cool-white-2m-120-led-s


Looks good, remember if you dont want the lights to be on all the time to get a button/switch and be prepared to glue the strips on as mine fell off with just the sticky backing.


----------



## Supaflip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Looks good, remember if you dont want the lights to be on all the time to get a button/switch and be prepared to glue the strips on as mine fell off with just the sticky backing.


Or another way is to reapply a second doule tape adhesive. I would recommend the double sided tape my 3M for automobile. Should look like this and can get them at your local automotive store



matbry01 you just made me buy one also


----------



## matbry01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *matbry01*
> 
> going to get some of this ordered up tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.brightlightz.co.uk/products/12v-led-tape-light-5050-led-strips-ribbon-in-cool-white-2m-120-led-s
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good, remember if you dont want the lights to be on all the time to get a button/switch and be prepared to glue the strips on as mine fell off with just the sticky backing.
Click to expand...

ahh righty well will see when it arrives I was thinking about that but I am ap sparks as well so if any issues happen it isn't so bad


----------



## Devildog83

On the way to a getto blue and gold paint job for my sons build....





.... to match this mobo.


----------



## matbry01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supaflip*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Looks good, remember if you dont want the lights to be on all the time to get a button/switch and be prepared to glue the strips on as mine fell off with just the sticky backing.
> 
> 
> 
> Or another way is to reapply a second doule tape adhesive. I would recommend the double sided tape my 3M for automobile. Should look like this and can get them at your local automotive store
> 
> 
> 
> matbry01 you just made me buy one also
Click to expand...

sweet well if it does come off then will get some, and nice one ! mine should be hear today or tomorrow so will be getting it in there


----------



## gdubc

+1 on the 3m strips. I did the same and I only needed a few small pieces here and there to keep things in place.


----------



## stebbiro

@DevilDog83 :: Looking good. That paint and MB compliment each other well.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> On the way to a getto blue and gold paint job for my sons build....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... to match this mobo.


Look into Montana Spray paints for their gold


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Look into Montana Spray paints for their gold


It's a quick getto paint job because he really just doesn't care but here it is. It still needs a wipe down once it cures and some touch up here and there.


----------



## Pulsar13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> On the way to a getto blue and gold paint job for my sons build....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... to match this mobo.


What motherboard is that? did a quick google, and couldnt find it


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pulsar13*
> 
> What motherboard is that? did a quick google, and couldnt find it


http://www.kitguru.net/components/motherboard/zardon/sapphire-pure-black-990fx-motherboard-review/3/


----------



## Devildog83

edit


----------



## fa5terba11

Hey guys anyone know how to take the rattle out of the side panel with the window? I know I have a little vibration in my case and if I just gently rest my hand on the side panel the noise stops. It seems like it has something to do with the way the panel fits on the side. The noise is slight, but also slightly obnoxious.


----------



## stebbiro

You could try tweeking the panel a little at opposing corners to put some pre-load on it once placed back on the case, or maybe a small piece of foam tape in a location that will stop the rattle.


----------



## Alien1099

So I decided to get a smaller case and get out of water cooling. Look what was delivered for me yesterday:



And today:



Now I just need to hit up Fry's Electronics after work and pick up some Antec TwoCool 140mm fans. I'd like the Corsair AF140 quiet series fans but at $20 a pop I'd be paying almost as much for 5 fans as I did for this case! Anybody have any other suggestions on quiet yet affordable 140mm fans? I'll probably just reuse two Yate Loon 120mm fans from my current case for the front bezel fans.


----------



## Devildog83

Nice. What color case? The Gelid GC Extreme is great stuff. From water cooling to a Hyper 212, man that's a serious drop in performance.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Nice. What color case? The Gelid GC Extreme is great stuff. From water cooling to a Hyper 212, man that's a serious drop in performance.


black


----------



## Alien1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Nice. What color case? The Gelid GC Extreme is great stuff. From water cooling to a Hyper 212, man that's a serious drop in performance.


Oh I know it'll be a drop in cooling performance and I'll probably have to drop my clock speed a bit (currently at 4.7GHz on an i7-3770K). I've just lost interest in watercooling and want a smaller and tidier case (components are in a Mountain Mods Pinnacle case atm) with USB 3.0 connections in the front of the case. I bought a front panel with USB, card reader, hard drive connection, etc but the cables aren't long enough for the massively long/tall pinnacle case. I also like the aesthetics on the C70 much more. I'll sell the Pinnacle and components.

I got the Hyper 212 Evo because it was a good cooler for the price and I knew it would fit in the case. Do you recommend something much better and will still fit in the C70? I'd be willing to spend more. I honestly didn't do much research on air coolers (have been on water cooling for probably close to 8 years now), so I'm out of the loop.

Edit: I'm going to return the Hyper 212 Evo. I ordered an NZXT Havik 140 after doing some reading. It'll be here tomorrow and I'll get to transferring over my components. It was either that or the Noctua DH14. I couldn't get over the Noctua's looks for possibly minimally better performance (plus it was a little more expensive).


----------



## Supaflip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alien1099*
> 
> Now I just need to hit up Fry's Electronics after work and pick up some Antec TwoCool 140mm fans. I'd like the Corsair AF140 quiet series fans but at $20 a pop I'd be paying almost as much for 5 fans as I did for this case! Anybody have any other suggestions on quiet yet affordable 140mm fans? I'll probably just reuse two Yate Loon 120mm fans from my current case for the front bezel fans.


i got my corsair fans from amazon and chose the AF performance editions, (alot cheaper especially the twin packs). They weren't that loud paired with the NZXT sentry 2 to control the fan at minimum speed, ofcourse at highspeed you can tell the difference. what i'm saying if you have the Sentry go for the AF Performance.


----------



## matbry01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supaflip*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alien1099*
> 
> Now I just need to hit up Fry's Electronics after work and pick up some Antec TwoCool 140mm fans. I'd like the Corsair AF140 quiet series fans but at $20 a pop I'd be paying almost as much for 5 fans as I did for this case! Anybody have any other suggestions on quiet yet affordable 140mm fans? I'll probably just reuse two Yate Loon 120mm fans from my current case for the front bezel fans.
> 
> 
> 
> i got my corsair fans from amazon and chose the AF performance editions, (alot cheaper especially the twin packs). They weren't that loud paired with the NZXT sentry 2 to control the fan at minimum speed, ofcourse at highspeed you can tell the difference. what i'm saying if you have the Sentry go for the AF Performance.
Click to expand...

the sp 120's are good very quiet and even quieter with the inline resistors you get with them to, I have 2 of the for a push pull on my radiator one af in the bottom front grill and a sp in the top to push air through the hard drive cage as I do not have the bottom cage in. that is where the af is to push air to the graphics card.

has your led light strip came yet I am still waiting on mine I rang them yesterday and they said my order went into the dump bin for some wired reason I should of received it to day will give it till tomorrow until I get on the phone again !! all in all cant wait to get it lit up







will get pics up with it in with the smoked window I got on it.


----------



## Supaflip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matbry01*
> 
> has your led light strip came yet I am still waiting on mine I rang them yesterday and they said my order went into the dump bin for some wired reason I should of received it to day will give it till tomorrow until I get on the phone again !! all in all cant wait to get it lit up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will get pics up with it in with the smoked window I got on it.


i ordered mine from frozencpu and got a UV led







but no, i'm still waiting on mine.


----------



## matbry01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supaflip*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *matbry01*
> 
> has your led light strip came yet I am still waiting on mine I rang them yesterday and they said my order went into the dump bin for some wired reason I should of received it to day will give it till tomorrow until I get on the phone again !! all in all cant wait to get it lit up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will get pics up with it in with the smoked window I got on it.
> 
> 
> 
> i ordered mine from frozencpu and got a UV led
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but no, i'm still waiting on mine.
Click to expand...

sweet be good to see what you have built


----------



## matbry01

so the light strip came today smoked window with it stuck around the front edge


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supaflip*
> 
> i got my corsair fans from amazon and chose the AF performance editions, (alot cheaper especially the twin packs). They weren't that loud paired with the NZXT sentry 2 to control the fan at minimum speed, ofcourse at highspeed you can tell the difference. what i'm saying if you have the Sentry go for the AF Performance.


Still quieter than my 2 deltas I have on my 240 rad, lol. I think a lot of things are quieter than those suckers, but they move a ton of air and uber high static pressure rating.


----------



## giygas

Should I keep the red LED fans or swap them out for white LED ones


----------



## Supaflip

quick question about airflow on my set up. i know, there's no pic so it's hard to view it. my apologies , i'm at work.

I have two push-pull configurations inside the C70; a) top case push pull with corsair H100i for the cpu and b) rear case - push pull with thermaltake water 3.0 performance for the gpu

the airflow setup i have right now is, 2 fans on the front approximately spinning 2k rpm at high, 1 fan behind the on lower HDD cage, PSU is face up (fan up)

on my stress test using realbench
ambient temp: 25c
cpu idle temp: 27/30c, cpu on load max is 60c
gpu idle temp: 25c, gpu on load is 50c

note: my pc is stock settings.

Is my airflow set up good? it just feels like or i think it's not optimal coz two pushpull config are right next to eachother.

edit:
here's my pc spec
CPU: Intel I7-4770k
MOBO: Asus Maximus VI Formula
CPU cooler: Corsair H100i (push-pull configuration)
Memory: Corsair Dominator 2x8gb DDR3 2133mhz
VGA: Evga Nvidia 780, paired with a NZXT Kraken G10 (white)
GPU Cooler: Thermaltake Water 3.0 performance (push-pull)
PSU: EVGA Supernova P2 1000w
CASE: Corsair Vengeance C70
HDD 1: Samsung Evo 250gb ssd
HDD 2: Seagate 2tb
Fan controller: NZXT Sentry 2
Optical drive: LG bluray burner
Fans (Pull): AF120 performance
Fans (pushing): SP120 PWM high performance
OS: Win 8.1


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giygas*
> 
> Should I keep the red LED fans or swap them out for white LED ones


I would say that the red ones look lovely (or whatever you were aiming for







) keep them so long as you are happy!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supaflip*
> 
> Abbrev.


Take a picture when you finish work as Im not really sure what you mean... but 2 fans at 2k is that not loud?


----------



## matbry01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giygas*
> 
> Should I keep the red LED fans or swap them out for white LED ones


looks good I need to get a set of them cables the corsair flat ones look messy as from pics above.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supaflip*
> 
> quick question about airflow on my set up. i know, there's no pic so it's hard to view it. my apologies , i'm at work.
> 
> I have two push-pull configurations inside the C70; a) top case push pull with corsair H100i for the cpu and b) rear case - push pull with thermaltake water 3.0 performance for the gpu
> 
> the airflow setup i have right now is, 2 fans on the front approximately spinning 2k rpm at high, 1 fan behind the on lower HDD cage, PSU is face up (fan up)
> 
> on my stress test using realbench
> ambient temp: 25c
> cpu idle temp: 27/30c, cpu on load max is 60c
> gpu idle temp: 25c, gpu on load is 50c
> 
> note: my pc is stock settings.
> 
> Is my airflow set up good? it just feels like or i think it's not optimal coz two pushpull config are right next to eachother.
> 
> edit:
> here's my pc spec
> CPU: Intel I7-4770k
> MOBO: Asus Maximus VI Formula
> CPU cooler: Corsair H100i (push-pull configuration)
> Memory: Corsair Dominator 2x8gb DDR3 2133mhz
> VGA: Evga Nvidia 780, paired with a NZXT Kraken G10 (white)
> GPU Cooler: Thermaltake Water 3.0 performance (push-pull)
> PSU: EVGA Supernova P2 1000w
> CASE: Corsair Vengeance C70
> HDD 1: Samsung Evo 250gb ssd
> HDD 2: Seagate 2tb
> Fan controller: NZXT Sentry 2
> Optical drive: LG bluray burner
> Fans (Pull): AF120 performance
> Fans (pushing): SP120 PWM high performance
> OS: Win 8.1


I would think you'd want sp's on both sides of your push/pull setup, also I'd lower the rims on your front intakes and put psu fan aimed to the outside of the case.


----------



## Devildog83

Bottom/front in and top/rear out, with this case it's that simple.


----------



## DarthBaggins

well that's a given, but I've noticed having my fronts as intake at a lower rpm help maintain a low internal case temp. .


----------



## drunkenvalley

Finally nearing completion. Filled and mostly bled after taking the photo. Just need to figure out how to get the last of air out of the pump and hook up the cables now.


----------



## Supaflip

thanks for the reply guys.

So I manage to grab a pic from my phone when I was building my pc, so some components are missing


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supaflip*
> 
> thanks for the reply guys.
> 
> So I manage to grab a pic from my phone when I was building my pc, so some components are missing


This is how I would do it.

Turn the PSU fan down so it intakes from the outside.
Move the HDD cage to the top and put a fan blowing right at the GPU
Put an 140mm fan in the bottom for intake.

From my experience with this case that will give you great flow and you won't have to run the fans at high RPM to achieve it.


----------



## Supaflip

thanks for your input.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drunkenvalley*
> 
> 
> 
> Finally nearing completion. Filled and mostly bled after taking the photo. Just need to figure out how to get the last of air out of the pump and hook up the cables now.


looking good







which fluid are you running through it?


----------



## kizwan

My water temp is higher, delta temp more than 10C when playing games with side panel. So, I always play games with side panel off. Look like a 65.2 CFM fan not enough to get all the hot air out. I'm thinking changing the config on top radiator to exhaust but I'm too busy unfortunately.


----------



## giygas

Can an NZXT Kraken X60 fit in here?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giygas*
> 
> Can an NZXT Kraken X60 fit in here?


You should be able to fit X60 in C70. The fan spacing on C70 is 20mm but I think you can fit it if you removed the rubber grommets from the mounting holes.

http://www.nzxt.com/uploads/downloads/manuals/Kraken_Compatibility_Guide_09.4.2013.pdf


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> My water temp is higher, delta temp more than 10C when playing games with side panel. So, I always play games with side panel off. Look like a 65.2 CFM fan not enough to get all the hot air out. I'm thinking changing the config on top radiator to exhaust but I'm too busy unfortunately.


I have mine set to push on exhaust and only see my case temps hit 25c under full load so far, especially w/ that fan controller I installed. Also installed the memory fans that came w/ my dominator GT's last night.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I have mine set to push on exhaust and only see my case temps hit 25c under full load so far, especially w/ that fan controller I installed. Also installed the memory fans that came w/ my dominator GT's last night.


I had it exhaust before but with different GPU. It worked well for me back then. I'll definitely change it back to exhaust.


----------



## jordantoine

I've been thinking about trying to improve airflow in my case, so earlier today I went ahead with the idea of removing the top drive bay, keeping the bottom because of my two HDDs needing a place to go. However, I ran into this issue:

How have other people dealt with this? Drilling new holes, slightly above? Why would they design the case so you can't just move the fan forward? Pretty frustrating.


----------



## matbry01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordantoine*
> 
> I've been thinking about trying to improve airflow in my case, so earlier today I went ahead with the idea of removing the top drive bay, keeping the bottom because of my two HDDs needing a place to go. However, I ran into this issue:
> 
> How have other people dealt with this? Drilling new holes, slightly above? Why would they design the case so you can't just move the fan forward? Pretty frustrating.


I cant see that being a issue as you taking the fan from the front to behind :/


----------



## jordantoine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matbry01*
> 
> I cant see that being a issue as you taking the fan from the front to behind :/


I'm not trying to do anything too complicated, just take out the top drive bay, and move its pull fan straight up against the filter there, where there are already pre-drilled holes, but they're slightly too low to be able to fit with the bottom drive bay still there.

Has anyone else had any experience with taking out one drive bay? It seems like if I keep just top drive bay and remove the bottom one and its base that there might be room, but I don't know that it would be nearly as good for the airflow as taking out the top one.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordantoine*
> 
> I'm not trying to do anything too complicated, just take out the top drive bay, and move its pull fan straight up against the filter there, where there are already pre-drilled holes, but they're slightly too low to be able to fit with the bottom drive bay still there.
> 
> Has anyone else had any experience with taking out one drive bay? It seems like if I keep just top drive bay and remove the bottom one and its base that there might be room, but I don't know that it would be nearly as good for the airflow as taking out the top one.


wait are you putting the fan on the inside of the case over the bottom hdd bay? why not just pop of the front panel and put your fan on that side? thats what most people do.


----------



## Pulsar13

I removed my bottom drive cage, and have a 140mm Phantek with 120mm mounting on the inside of the front where the drive cage used to be.

I have one 140mm fan on the front top behind the front panel, one on the front bottom on the inside where the bottom cage was, one on the bottom as intake, and one on the back side of the top drive cage. if the 140mm fans with 120mm mount holes fit these places, any standard 120mm fan should fit too


----------



## damstr

I'm thinking about doing a custom loop just for my 780's but not sure if it would be worth it yet. The cards alone but out so much damn heat its crazy. I already have the Corsair H110 up top cooling the 4770k and its doing a beautiful job.

I figure a custom small loop will run me about $350. That's a lot just to put the cards under water mainly because of the $120 blocks for each one but these cards should last me a long time.


----------



## jordantoine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> wait are you putting the fan on the inside of the case over the bottom hdd bay? why not just pop of the front panel and put your fan on that side? thats what most people do.


Ah, this makes sense, I hadn't even considered that! I'll try it tomorrow morning and report back, thanks.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordantoine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> wait are you putting the fan on the inside of the case over the bottom hdd bay? why not just pop of the front panel and put your fan on that side? thats what most people do.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, this makes sense, I hadn't even considered that! I'll try it tomorrow morning and report back, thanks.
Click to expand...

This is where (inside the front panel) you should install the fan(s).


----------



## jordantoine

Yeah I popped it off today to clean out the dust filter and access the screws, but somehow I didn't even consider putting the fans out there.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> This is where (inside the front panel) you should install the fan(s).


----------



## ggoodenough

Check out my c70!


----------



## ggoodenough

Yo! give me comments on my c70!


----------



## drunkenvalley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> looking good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which fluid are you running through it?


I didn't want to mess up the colors, and thought the current looks nice, so I went with clear.


----------



## Alien1099

Whelp I got my system transferred into the C70, but... the NZXT Havik wouldn't fit properly with my Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 motherboard and all 4 sticks of RAM being used. I suspect it's because the Asrock board is not as wide as most motherboards. Had to use my original stock Intel cooler for now (glad I kept it).

Looks like I'm going down to Fry's tomorrow... to get a Corsair H110 water cooler. Looks like I'm staying with water cooling afterall.







I'm just not gonna be on custom water anymore. I'll finish cable management tomorrow when I install the H110.


----------



## Devildog83

All done,

I don't like the red lights but the build was not for me.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I would have gone with a white or blue myself, but the red doesn't look bad really.


----------



## jdstock76

Been stalking eBay for one of these for under $100 for weeks. I may just suck it up and hit Newegg.


----------



## Alien1099

Got my H110 installed in my Corsair C70.







Need to get new right angle hard drive cables, reroute the PCI Express cables, and put in my blue cold cathode light and I'm DONE!


----------



## DarthBaggins

I don't think you have enough hdd space lol, looks nice and clean


----------



## Alien1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I don't think you have enough hdd space lol, looks nice and clean


Yeah I really need to build a NAS box so I can take most of those drives out. Then I could only have an SSD or two and one fast mechanical drive and I could remove the lower drive bay and have a slightly improved airflow. I'm pretty happy with this case! Dunno if I'll mod the window later like many people have for a cleaner look. I like the idea of side panel intakes, so I'm going to use them for now. I know some people think it looks ugly though because it obscures your view through the window.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah I need to relocate my ssd's and then put my other hdd's in the 5 1/4 drive slot so I can install my front mount 240 rad


----------



## jordantoine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordantoine*
> 
> Yeah I popped it off today to clean out the dust filter and access the screws, but somehow I didn't even consider putting the fans out there.


To follow up - worked great, thanks for pointing out what should have been obvious. I only moved the top one forward for now.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Kind of surprised there weren't fans already there, as mine came with two af120's with blue LEDs


----------



## jordantoine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Kind of surprised there weren't fans already there, as mine came with two af120's with blue LEDs


Yes, I believe all c70s come with three fans. I had just had mine behind the hard drive cases, like in this image: http://cwsmgmt.corsair.com/media/catalog/product/c/7/c70_detail_g_drivebays.png


----------



## TheAnticitizen1

Hi All,

I've transferred from a Fractal Define R4 to the C70 I'm very pleased with the case and I've got a few mods in mind to give it the wow factor!









(excusse the mess inside it's a work in progress







)


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Kind of surprised there weren't fans already there, as mine came with two af120's with blue LEDs


I wonder how people are getting different fans when they just got the case...

If you see a picture of my case the cable management looks horrible lol.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheAnticitizen1*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I've transferred from a Fractal Define R4 to the C70 I'm very pleased with the case and I've got a few mods in mind to give it the wow factor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (excusse the mess inside it's a work in progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )










Looks good, love the Umbrella Corp theme/logos on the case, I have my Umbrella Corp logo on my source 210 build and on my 4Runner.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheAnticitizen1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I've transferred from a Fractal Define R4 to the C70 I'm very pleased with the case and I've got a few mods in mind to give it the wow factor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (excusse the mess inside it's a work in progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )




Looks good







I love the look of that tube...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> I wonder how people are getting different fans when they just got the case...


The more recent cases have the led af fans, the first runs had 3 black craptastic fans (I have in a shoebox somewhere).


----------



## jdstock76

Just bought one. It's the white. Not what I wanted but I'll make it work. As soon as it gets here I'll post some pics. Excited to do this rebuild.


----------



## DiaSin

How would I go about getting replacement cable management clips? I had one of mine break on me.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> How would I go about getting replacement cable management clips? I had one of mine break on me.


pretty sure one of the corsair guys checks the thread out on a daily bases and will tell you to pm him for new clips. that or someone here will @ him.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Just bought one. It's the white. Not what I wanted but I'll make it work. As soon as it gets here I'll post some pics. Excited to do this rebuild.


A can of Montana Gold Spray paint can do wonders


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheAnticitizen1*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I've transferred from a Fractal Define R4 to the C70 I'm very pleased with the case and I've got a few mods in mind to give it the wow factor!
> 
> (excusse the mess inside it's a work in progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice!







what is the brand of the radiators you use at the front & bottom?


----------



## DarthBaggins

I do like that neoprene (sp?) tubing, always tends to look good.


----------



## TheAnticitizen1

[
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good, love the Umbrella Corp theme/logos on the case, I have my Umbrella Corp logo on my source 210 build and on my 4Runner.


Thanks, yeah im going to be working the Umbrella Corp into the theme, the cabling will soon be changing to red/white/grey & I'll find more places for the logos







I want the whole build to look like a piece of Umbrella field equipment.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Looks good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the look of that tube...
> .


Thanks, the tube was actually brought by accident, I wanted something alot thinner but when it arrived I fell in love with the industrial look of it. I Just need to get the tube cut to the correct lengths as the picture I uploaded was just a test fit!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is the brand of the radiators you use at the front & bottom?


Thank you, its running two Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 240mm the front is a push/pull config and the top one is just pushing away from the case. I then have a 120mm rad I found whilst clearing my room out and put it in there for giggles lol


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheAnticitizen1*
> 
> [
> Thanks, yeah im going to be working the Umbrella Corp into the theme, the cabling will soon be changing to red/white/grey & I'll find more places for the logos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want the whole build to look like a piece of Umbrella field equipment.
> Thanks, the tube was actually brought by accident, I wanted something alot thinner but when it arrived I fell in love with the industrial look of it. I Just need to get the tube cut to the correct lengths as the picture I uploaded was just a test fit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, its running two Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 240mm the front is a push/pull config and the top one is just pushing away from the case. I then have a 120mm rad I found whilst clearing my room out and put it in there for giggles lol


Could do small logos on the fans.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> How would I go about getting replacement cable management clips? I had one of mine break on me.


Go to the Corsair website and start a ticket. They usually respond within 48 hours. Depends on the situation I guess but since I had gone through RMA's with Corsair before, it was sent fee of charge.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I had it exhaust before but with different GPU. It worked well for me back then. I'll definitely change it back to exhaust.


Well you know... you do have hot air coming in since your intake is a radiator.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yup you definitely will get better temps w/ your rad fans on exhaust (push)


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Yup you definitely will get better temps w/ your rad fans on exhaust (push)


He would have a significant amount of - pressure. If anything, he should install his old window and put two fans on there for fresh intake. Plus have the rear 120mm spot for intake.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Best air flow is front as intake top and rear as exhaust, bottom on case window as intake, top as exhaust.







so if a 240/280 rad are on the top, put them as exhaust (push)


----------



## mk16

ugh

what is the exact colour of the c70 for reasons.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Best air flow is front as intake top and rear as exhaust, bottom on case window as intake, top as exhaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so if a 240/280 rad are on the top, put them as exhaust (push)


I know but every possible spot is covered by rads lol. Trying to find a good solution without having him to dismantle his loop.


----------



## DarthBaggins

ah, then yeah having the stock window on intake w/ rads on exhaust would be a better bet.


----------



## kizwan

I can flip the fans without dismantling or draining the loop. Done it before. The 290's are the ones that dump a lot of heat in the loop. Even with A/C on, water in the loop still can get hot & A/C is right next to the computer. As the device temps, the difference in gpu temps between side panel on vs. off is ~5C. And what I feels when I put my hand on the reservoir; the difference between side panel on vs. off is hot vs. slightly warm.

Btw, you guys have all rads @exhaust or only the top radiator?


----------



## DarthBaggins

My 120 is on push/pull exhaust and my top 240 is on push exhaust, I plan on removing the 120 from the loop and adding a 240 on the from but will be putting it in as push/pull intake.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I can flip the fans without dismantling or draining the loop. Done it before. The 290's are the ones that dump a lot of heat in the loop. Even with A/C on, water in the loop still can get hot & A/C is right next to the computer. As the device temps, the difference in gpu temps between side panel on vs. off is ~5C. And what I feels when I put my hand on the reservoir; the difference between side panel on vs. off is hot vs. slightly warm.
> 
> Btw, you guys have all rads @exhaust or only the top radiator?


Only have the 360 up top. Everywhere else is intakes.


----------



## giygas

Is mounting fans onto the insides of the HDD cages (the positions that the stock fans come with) recommended? Does it contribute significantly to airflow


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giygas*
> 
> Is mounting fans onto the insides of the HDD cages (the positions that the stock fans come with) recommended? Does it contribute significantly to airflow


not really no

if anything it would really hurt your airflow with how far the nearest opening is that the fans could pul fresh air in from.

also anyone know the colour of green used on the c70?


----------



## stebbiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> also anyone know the colour of green used on the c70?


I asked the same question a few pages back. I decided to use AERVOE Olive Drab, as it meets FS595 color specs. The result was much lighter than the C70 case color. I ended up taping up the case and painting the entire thing except the front which I think left a nice two-tone finish.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> name="giygas" url="/t/1270969/official-corsair-vengeance-c70-gaming-case-owner-club/7000#post_22423540"]Is mounting fans onto the insides of the HDD cages (the positions that the stock fans come with) recommended? Does it contribute significantly to airflow


I actually found that it helped a lot. It took the cool air that was being brought in from the front and bottom and moved it directly to my GPU's, Having 2 x air cooled GPU's it was a big help.


----------



## Naeem

Core i7 3770k @ 4.5 Ghz

Asus Maximus V Formula Motherboard

Corsiar Dominator GT 2133MHz RAM 16GB

Dual Asus R9 290X DCU2 OC 4GB in Crossfire

Main SSD Samsung 840 Pro 256GB

2nd SSD 128GB ( for fraps Recordings)

2TB WD HDD

Corsair H100i CPU Cooler

Corsair Vengeance C70 Gunmetal Black

4 X Corsair AF 120 RED LED fans
images at

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.838233396190203.1073741842.146943638652519&type=3


----------



## Geneaux

Is it possible to utilize all 3 drive bays with a triple 120mm radiator above at the same time?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geneaux*
> 
> Is it possible to utilize all 3 drive bays with a triple 120mm radiator above at the same time?


Yes you can. I guestimate if radiator thickness is 35mm or lower, you'll definitely can use all three bays.


----------



## Cotsios

guys what do you think about
Watercool HEATKILLER® GPU-X³ GTX 670 Waterblock
for evga gtx 670 for 40GBP - 4 months used?
Does it worth it?
Any suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## stebbiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotsios*
> 
> guys what do you think about
> Watercool HEATKILLER® GPU-X³ GTX 670 Waterblock
> for evga gtx 670 for 40GBP - 4 months used?
> Does it worth it?
> Any suggestions?
> Thanks


Not a bad price, provided it's in "like-new" and working order. I like Heatkiller. Offer less if you can, just to get a deal. LOL
*added* I'd flush it and leak test it well.


----------



## DarthBaggins

For a heat killer GPU block, that's a steal








I was looking into getting a heat killer CPU block or two in the near future for the Lazarus build and possibly for my 8350 even though the xspc raystorm has been working like a champ (snagged it used for $40)


----------



## Cotsios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stebbiro*
> 
> Not a bad price, provided it's in "like-new" and working order. I like Heatkiller. Offer less if you can, just to get a deal. LOL
> *added* I'd flush it and leak test it well.


Thanks for your reply.
I got it for 40GBP with deliver (from 46).
i will flush it and leak test 24 hours after installation is enough?
I will post pics once installed =)


----------



## stebbiro

Great Deal.








*dumb question removed* LOL


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yup best to leak test in loop


----------



## Zero Clocker

One question I've left: How much room is there in centimeters from the mainboard backside to the back of the case?
I am undecided between the brand new Lian Li PC-A61WX with extraodinary *3 cm* for cable management and the much more appealing Corsair C70 black version. I like the build quality of Lian Li, but not the liveless look which is more like a tomb stone.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero Clocker*
> 
> One question I've left: How much room is there in centimeters from the mainboard backside to the back of the case?
> I am undecided between the brand new Lian Li PC-A61WX with extraodinary *3 cm* for cable management and the much more appealing Corsair C70 black version. I like the build quality of Lian Li, but not the liveless look which is more like a tomb stone.


I have SATA cables ran underneath of mine if that helps.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero Clocker*
> 
> One question I've left: How much room is there in centimeters from the mainboard backside to the back of the case?
> I am undecided between the brand new Lian Li PC-A61WX with extraodinary *3 cm* for cable management and the much more appealing Corsair C70 black version. I like the build quality of Lian Li, but not the liveless look which is more like a tomb stone.


I would say a bit less around 2-2.5cm which is plenty of room IMO.

Had a good reroute of my cables today and ordered some yellow acrylic to redo the top panel where I have my H110 rad, hoping to make it look much cleaner. Hopefully there will also be enough to do a PSU cover or something similar with the front of the case, as I am not a fan of the mesh. I also ordered some sleeving stuff to do my cables, does anybody know of any good guides?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Enough room to mount a Logysis LED Sun Stick along with wires


----------



## Zero Clocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I have SATA cables ran underneath of mine if that helps.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> I would say a bit less around 2-2.5cm which is plenty of room IMO.
> 
> Had a good reroute of my cables today and ordered some yellow acrylic to redo the top panel where I have my H110 rad, hoping to make it look much cleaner. Hopefully there will also be enough to do a PSU cover or something similar with the front of the case, as I am not a fan of the mesh. I also ordered some sleeving stuff to do my cables, does anybody know of any good guides?


I've ordered the gunmetal black model already. A bit late but this case is still the best I could find for a a steady progress and hardware changes. Easy to open.

Thank you for your help. 2 to 2,5 cm will be enough hopefully. The space for cablemanagement is highly underestimated in my view. Considering that 3/4 of the building time goes to cabling I'm still wondering why case producer don't make cases with let's say 5 to 10 cm for cabling. For me the cable fiddling is the most annoying part of the PC build.

What sleeving concerns:
http://forums.evga.com/Sleeving-Tutorial-m1623860.aspx
http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?121-Sleeving-Tutorial


----------



## DarthBaggins

I hate running the cables, especially when I add components later down the line


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero Clocker*
> 
> Thank you for your help. 2 to 2,5 cm will be enough hopefully. The space for cable management is highly underestimated in my view. Considering that 3/4 of the building time goes to cabling I'm still wondering why case producer don't make cases with let's say 5 to 10 cm for cabling. For me the cable fiddling is the most annoying part of the PC build.


Whaaaaat? Thats like half the fun getting everything to play nicely together!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero Clocker*
> 
> What sleeving concerns:
> http://forums.evga.com/Sleeving-Tutorial-m1623860.aspx
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?121-Sleeving-Tutorial


Thank you so much! That evga one looks great!


----------



## Shinra

Upgrade


----------



## BioDefault

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shinra*
> 
> Upgrade


A Souls player, fantastic. I sure hope you've played Dark Souls 1 already. ;l


----------



## Shinra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BioDefault*
> 
> A Souls player, fantastic. I sure hope you've played Dark Souls 1 already. ;l


Yeah Level 380 and Dark Soul 2 level 455


----------



## BioDefault

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shinra*
> 
> Yeah Level 380 and Dark Soul 2 level 455


Wait, you don't PvP?


----------



## Shinra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BioDefault*
> 
> Wait, you don't PvP?


If I PvP but I get tired of it because there is much lag


----------



## ussaka

Just finished my rig. More photos over there.



http://imgur.com/nIHok




http://imgur.com/qL7H3


----------



## Internet Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheAnticitizen1*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I've transferred from a Fractal Define R4 to the C70 I'm very pleased with the case and I've got a few mods in mind to give it the wow factor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (excusse the mess inside it's a work in progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


How do you guys sleeve your cables like that?


----------



## TheAnticitizen1

Mine's cheating, my PSU is a Corsair AX 750, you can buy pre-sleeved cables for it







I'll be doing custom a custom job down the line.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Internet Swag*
> 
> How do you guys sleeve your cables like that?


You can have them made like these or sleeve them yourself. Look for the sleeving thread.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Looks good









New goodies for the c70 Frankenstein


Also another mobo CPU combo coming soon


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Looks good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New goodies for the c70 Frankenstein
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also another mobo CPU combo coming soon


----------



## Skink910

Would I be able to fit an EVGA 1300w G2 in the C70?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438011&cm_re=EVGA_1300w_g2-_-17-438-011-_-Product

I originally had the 850w G2 planned but came across a deal for the 1300w, the 1300w is about an inch longer than the 850w.

Also is anyone has pictures of their C70 with a 1300w G2 or a PSU of the same length I would love to see it!


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skink910*
> 
> Would I be able to fit an EVGA 1300w G2 in the C70?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438011&cm_re=EVGA_1300w_g2-_-17-438-011-_-Product
> 
> I originally had the 850w G2 planned but came across a deal for the 1300w, the 1300w is about an inch longer than the 850w.
> 
> Also is anyone has pictures of their C70 with a 1300w G2 or a PSU of the same length I would love to see it!


My PSU is 190mm in length (W150 x H86 mm) & the G2 is 200mm in length (85mm (H) x 150mm (W)). You can fit G2 in C70. You will not be able to fit a fan down there because the fan mount will be blocked.

A bit dusty but you can see PSU with extra 10mm in length can fit in there.


----------



## Zero Clocker

Hi guys,

now that I've moved from my Lian Li to the C70 black gunmetal version, there are some question left for me.

Compared to my former Lian Li:
The cable management is great, though I miss a dispatchable top for better handling. The front cover is not easy to handle if you often open your case, same with the stubborn side panels.
But these are minor things.
What is most irrating with this awesome unique looking case is noise and heat.
My temps went up 5 to 10 degrees. I tried different approaches with air stream directions. At last bottom fan, 2 top fans, 1 rear fan. Nothing helped. I've sounddampened all fans, silenced hdd's, have a big cpu cooler with very quiet fans. And I've removed all dust filters.
This build is the noisiest case I ever owned. A steady swoosh.

How did you managed to silence this beast?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Water cooling components tends to drop noise to a minimum


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Water cooling components tends to drop noise to a minimum


Except when you take into account the oddly larger number of fans present in WC setups...


----------



## Zero Clocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Water cooling components tends to drop noise to a minimum


Thank you, I've tried the *Corsair H80*







for about one year. The noise of the pump was present from the beginning and turned as time went by to unbearable. I'm very happy with my Prolimatech Genesis CPU Cooler. My EVGA 680 gpu is nearly dead silent while on desktop.

Maybe you guys can tell me how was your noise case management for an everyday use including office?

I'm already thinking about returning or selling C70 if this noisy brat is ineducable.


----------



## kizwan

@Zero Clocker, *custom* water cooling. It all depends on what fans you use in your C70. This is true for both air & (custom) water cooling.

Regarding temps, did you try front & bottom intake, rear & top exhaust? Then depends on what type of cooler your GPU have, intake/exhaust fans on the side panel. Also, do you use dust filter in your Lian Li?


----------



## Zero Clocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> @Zero Clocker, *custom* water cooling. It all depends on what fans you use in your C70. This is true for both air & (custom) water cooling.
> 
> Regarding temps, did you try front & bottom intake, rear & top exhaust? Then depends on what type of cooler your GPU have, intake/exhaust fans on the side panel. Also, do you use dust filter in your Lian Li?


As I wrote I tried different approaches. The pic of my Corsair C70 shows (watch the leds) 1 bottom, 1 rear, 2 top.

I never use dust filters causing more heat compensated by more fan speed causing more noise.









The heat would be tolerable but I cannot stand the noise. Today I'll purchase some additional be quiet fans to check if the enermax fans are the culprits.

Maybe it's the steel construction. My former rigs were made of Aluminium, which is obviously more noise dampening.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero Clocker*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> @Zero Clocker, *custom* water cooling. It all depends on what fans you use in your C70. This is true for both air & (custom) water cooling.
> 
> Regarding temps, did you try front & bottom intake, rear & top exhaust? Then depends on what type of cooler your GPU have, intake/exhaust fans on the side panel. Also, do you use dust filter in your Lian Li?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I wrote I tried different approaches. The pic of my Corsair C70 shows (watch the leds) 1 bottom, 1 rear, 2 top.
> 
> I never use dust filters causing more heat compensated by more fan speed causing more noise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The heat would be tolerable but I cannot stand the noise. Today I'll purchase some additional be quiet fans to check if the enermax fans are the culprits.
> 
> Maybe it's the steel construction. My former rigs were made of Aluminium, which is obviously more noise dampening.
Click to expand...

I can tell from the pics you have fans in there but I don't know which are intake, which are exhaust. No fans at the front? Did you try put fans at the front? When you said different approaches, I can't tell whether you did try every possible configuration. So I have to ask.

I use SP120 fans. I found at 70% & below speed, for me they're quiet. Above 70% speed, I will hear the sound of air moving (swoosh) but I don't mind as long as no vibration or rattling. SP120 definitely not for you.

I can't comment whether c70 is silent or noisy rig because I rarely change casing.

Btw, you might want to try fans on the side panel. If the heat somehow trapped inside the case, I think side panel, rear & top as exhaust. Front & bottom intake.


----------



## DarthBaggins

definitely recommend 2 on the front as intake, I have BGears Blaster 120's on my intake, also Corsair AF120 Quiets tend to move enough air and keep noise way down, I have those in another case and I cant tell its running except for the LEDs that are one when the rig is running.


----------



## Zero Clocker

@kiswan
@DarthBaggins

Sorry, that might have been not precise enough.
The leds are the leds of the fans. So 1 bottom fan 140mm in, 2 top 140mm out (will be replaced by led less and quiet though I like blue leds) , 1 rear 120mm out.
As you advised I will add 2 front intake anew as I've tried this setting already but this time with be quiet fans. The 2 front intake fans 120mm from enermax made a lot of noise due to the front structure so I've removed them.

The problem with the acoustics of the C70 in my view is the perforations and steel. Even if a fan is quiet the draught will produce sounds through the narrow holes like a music instrument. That is why I've removed the grills from my Lian Li in the rear for example for undisturbed airflow.
And I'm running the fans at the lowest possible what my fan control allows.

So meanwhile I think the Corsair C70 is made for gaming as advertised and not for writing and reading.
I was attracted by the cool military look and the seemingly easy to handle sidepanels.
I've ordered 2 140mm be quiet fans for the top outtake and that will be nearly my last possibility what the fans concern.
Otherwise my attemps already made the case more quiet.

* Different approaches, just watch the pics they are self-explaining:
The second pic from the bottom shows the multi fan setting with most efficient cooling.
http://www.hardwaremax.net/guides/hardware/305-der-perfekte-airflow.html?showall=&start=3


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Except when you take into account the oddly larger number of fans present in WC setups...


I have my corsair sp quiet fans on the lowest possible setting I can get them run at. Like 30%. Dead silent.


----------



## HandsomeChow

Hey guys, how did you fit a 360 rad on top of the C70 without modding?
I thought the maximum support rad was 280
Plus check out my rig, its a bit messy and I need to tidy it up


----------



## iblamefate

Hey all, first post







. I'll be getting a couple C70's soon for a gaming pc and my workstation. Should be fun


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HandsomeChow*
> 
> Hey guys, how did you fit a 360 rad on top of the C70 without modding?
> I thought the maximum support rad was 280
> Plus check out my rig, its a bit messy and I need to tidy it up


It's not so much a mod but there was some metal in my way. I took out the support piece for the 5.25 bay so I had enough clearance to get a third fan on my 360. Either then that, you just put it up there like any other rad. It's just that there is only about 280-300mm of metal mesh so the 360mm rad isn't getting full exposure.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Picking up tonight for my Frankenstein:


----------



## BioDefault

So guys, if I remove the 2 HDD cages will I be able to fit 2 fans on the front while having a 240 rad on the bottom?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BioDefault*
> 
> So guys, if I remove the 2 HDD cages will I be able to fit 2 fans on the front while having a 240 rad on the bottom?


Of course, yes.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Noticing its beyond tight on trying to front mount my swiftech 240 since my black ice gt was not going to fit lol


----------



## blizzard232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheAnticitizen1*


nice piece of work


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Peeps, need some W.C advice. I'm gonna be leaving my PC behind for about a year or longer while im at school. Should I drain the loop while the PC isn't being used? Or just set it and forget it?


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Peeps, need some W.C advice. I'm gonna be leaving my PC behind for about a year or longer while im at school. Should I drain the loop while the PC isn't being used? Or just set it and forget it?


drain.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Definitely drain it and flush after draining


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Alright, thanks boys.

What's the method for flushing? Vinegar and hot water, then a flush with distilled?


----------



## Shinra

Upgrade..


----------



## kizwan

Nice!


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shinra*
> 
> Upgrade..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's a nice upgrade!








How much rad space do you have in that thing?


----------



## Shinra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> That's a nice upgrade!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much rad space do you have in that thing?


I remove the bay area because of burners ..


----------



## noiiaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheAnticitizen1*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I've transferred from a Fractal Define R4 to the C70 I'm very pleased with the case and I've got a few mods in mind to give it the wow factor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (excusse the mess inside it's a work in progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Hey buddy,

what did you have to do to be able to mount the rad infront like that? It's exactly what I'm looking to do but the bottom isn't flat. How did you mount it? Could you show pictures or just a small walkthrough? Thank you so much









Here's my rig atm


http://imgur.com/XmiSq


----------



## damstr

Just moved into my new house about week ago. Finally settling in to my man cave room.


----------



## fubar swe

C70 all military style, hidden DVD front etc.
Paracord sleeved.
Runs ARMA3 fluid. (http://ssg-clan.se
MSI Z77, ASUS 780 etc.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Looks good, I ended up going to an external DVD-R/RW drive and moved my 1tb HDD to an external USB 3.0 housing.

as mine sits now w/ the new mobo and cpu (dual 240mm rads), pump sits in the 5.25 bay area and I mounted my 128 & 160 SSD's to the rear of the mobo tray thanks to 3M's double sided tape.


----------



## JAM3S121

Added Slip On Wire Wraps by Ensourced Cables for my custom cables made by him in my C70



more pics -


http://imgur.com/tEUEr


----------



## BioDefault

So guys, I don't know what to believe anymore. What is the absolute biggest rad you can fit on the bottom?


----------



## JAM3S121

Do XSPC AX Rads fit in the top of this case? I am kinda getting weary of using a 2.5 year old H100 and want to replace soon, might go custom


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BioDefault*
> 
> So guys, I don't know what to believe anymore. What is the absolute biggest rad you can fit on the bottom?


Depends on your PSU, I had to squeeze my 240 Swiftech in the bottom since I didn't feel like breaking out the cutting wheel to mod the drive bays to allow for it to mount in the front.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> Do XSPC AX Rads fit in the top of this case? I am kinda getting weary of using a 2.5 year old H100 and want to replace soon, might go custom


Might be a tight fit as my black ice gt mounted to the top is definitely thicker than the swiftech 240 I moved to the bottom with my delta fans since they wouldn't both fit in the top (deltas and black ice gt)


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Depends on your PSU, I had to squeeze my 240 Swiftech in the bottom since I didn't feel like breaking out the cutting wheel to mod the drive bays to allow for it to mount in the front.
> Might be a tight fit as my black ice gt mounted to the top is definitely thicker than the swiftech 240 I moved to the bottom with my delta fans since they wouldn't both fit in the top (deltas and black ice gt)


A few months ago I think I knew for sure it did, but I lost all my planning for a wc build.. I would really only put a 240mm in the top and 240 front. Nothing crazy for 4770k and 770.


----------



## BioDefault

If I plan to put a rad on the top and bottom of the case, would it be fine to just put 4 SP fans there until I get them? I would imagine nothing would go wrong.


----------



## TheAnticitizen1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noiiaz*
> 
> Hey buddy,
> 
> what did you have to do to be able to mount the rad infront like that? It's exactly what I'm looking to do but the bottom isn't flat. How did you mount it? Could you show pictures or just a small walkthrough? Thank you so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my rig atm
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/XmiSq


Yeah its a real pain that the bottom isnt flat, I used a hack saw to remove the rails for the HDD bay as I'm never going to refit it. I then put the bottom of the rad in the correct position and carefully moved the top forward with the help of some lube







when the rad was almost in place i then began to pull it home using the mounting screws for the fans..

it's simple enough when you get going!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BioDefault*
> 
> If I plan to put a rad on the top and bottom of the case, would it be fine to just put 4 SP fans there until I get them? I would imagine nothing would go wrong.


The 4 SP's should be fine, I only have my fans on e rads on pull ( intake ) and my from and single rear on exhaust


----------



## spqmax

could someone tell me how big the punch-out pass-through holes (back of the case) are? are they actualy punch-outs as in push-in with a screwdriver or is a dremel needed?
I'm tempted to do a mo-ra build with the white one


----------



## Slaughtahouse

3cm. I'm not sure if you will need a dremel though. I don't want to bend mine in just to find out.


----------



## TheMissingPiece

Hey everyone, I'm moving to college soon, and I'm wondering what precautions I need to take while moving the case. I still have the original packaging so I suspect I'll just put it in there (I'm transporting by car), but what else do I need to do?

I'm planning on putting a lock on the door(s) just to be safe/paranoid. Does anyone have any ideas how I would go about doing this? Should I drill a hole in the back of the door and case to put a lock through? Let me know your thoughts, thanks!


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMissingPiece*
> 
> Hey everyone, I'm moving to college soon, and I'm wondering what precautions I need to take while moving the case. I still have the original packaging so I suspect I'll just put it in there (I'm transporting by car), but what else do I need to do?
> 
> I'm planning on putting a lock on the door(s) just to be safe/paranoid. Does anyone have any ideas how I would go about doing this? Should I drill a hole in the back of the door and case to put a lock through? Let me know your thoughts, thanks!


take your gpu out and maybe cooler depending on size and weight.


----------



## Revolver232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damstr*
> 
> Just moved into my new house about week ago. Finally settling in to my man cave room.


Congratulations on moving into the new digs man, that man gave is simply wonderful. Where did you get those mirrors?! +karma for that mate!

Nice Style minus the red! More of a Blue guy!


----------



## Revolver232

For those of you with Corsair H100i/105/110's, I'm moving from a Coolermaster Evo Plus 212 to one of those three models. I'm really trying to remove the space that the heatsink takes up to free up my extra RAM slots as well as a bit more performance.

Any suggestions or advice please let me know! PM me or Message me here!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revolver232*
> 
> For those of you with Corsair H100i/105/110's, I'm moving from a Coolermaster Evo Plus 212 to one of those three models. I'm really trying to remove the space that the heatsink takes up to free up my extra RAM slots as well as a bit more performance.
> 
> Any suggestions or advice please let me know! PM me or Message me here!


Actually any will work but of the 3 the H105 would be the best to me due to thickness and a minimum of cables to hide. Also look at the H220x from Swiftech before you buy, I for one would love to see one in a C70. The system is fully expandable and it has an actual Swiftech Apogee block and the pump and res built into the radiator.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yup I'd look into swiftech's kit/ AiO







or look into xspc's kit


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Actually any will work but of the 3 the H105 would be the best to me due to thickness and a minimum of cables to hide. Also look at the H220x from Swiftech before you buy, I for one would love to see one in a C70. The system is fully expandable and it has an actual Swiftech Apogee block and the pump and res built into the radiator.


I've had my H110 for less than a year and already regret not doing this, being able to add my GPUs would have been great!


----------



## Devildog83

The H220x has only been out for a couple of months so you shouldn't beat yourself up too much. I used an H100i for almost for over a year and don't regret it even though I have a full loop for my CPU now. The H100i is still going strong in my sons rig.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> The H220x has only been out for a couple of months so you shouldn't beat yourself up too much. I used an H100i for almost for over a year and don't regret it even though I have a full loop for my CPU now. The H100i is still going strong in my sons rig.


Building a largeish itx rig based on the 915f CM stacker which *should* be able to fit in my H110 to use with a Pentium K while I slowly buy new components for my main C70 system such as water cooling and a new CPU and/or Mobo to match my yellow theme!


----------



## spqmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> 3cm. I'm not sure if you will need a dremel though. I don't want to bend mine in just to find out.


thanks!









one last thing: with the front panel removed, do the 5.25 covers (not the switch panel) protrude from the case?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spqmax*
> 
> thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one last thing: with the front panel removed, do the 5.25 covers (not the switch panel) protrude from the case?


The 5.25 covers are pressed into the front panel. When you remove the panel, the covers come out with it.

Not sure if these images will help or if I answered your question.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Revolver232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Actually any will work but of the 3 the H105 would be the best to me due to thickness and a minimum of cables to hide. Also look at the H220x from Swiftech before you buy, I for one would love to see one in a C70. The system is fully expandable and it has an actual Swiftech Apogee block and the pump and res built into the radiator.


I am a corsair fan, and have used mostly all of their products when available. I'd rather stick with the 105 to be honest. Makes it simpler for me. I'm curious about putting the fans on a push or a pull setup for this watercooler in my C70. Also a little worried about removing the thermal paste on CPU from my CM Evo heatsink too.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Just use a coffee filter and 91% or greater isopropyl alcohol and it should come off without damaging anything


----------



## Revolver232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Just use a coffee filter and 91% or greater isopropyl alcohol and it should come off without damaging anything


Purchased the H105 on my lunch break today. Going to be doing the Swap tonight before gaming sessions occur. I was just going to use a QTip for the CPU top, and the H105 already has pre-applied Thermal Paste correct?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Should or some will come with it


----------



## Revolver232

Well Hopefully I'll be able to remove the CM Hyper 212 Evo tonight and install this new H105. Should be interesting and add a much more ascetically pleasing look to my Window Panel.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*


Are those dials or buttons? Where did you get them? Would love to make a custom fan controller.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Look like switches, normally can be found at auto parts stores or a place like frys


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revolver232*
> 
> Purchased the H105 on my lunch break today. Going to be doing the Swap tonight before gaming sessions occur. I was just going to use a QTip for the CPU top, and the H105 already has pre-applied Thermal Paste correct?


All our coolers come with pre-applied thermal paste.

Enjoy your new cooler


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Look like switches, normally can be found at auto parts stores or a place like frys


Those are dials. I took apart my NZXT hue and made my own cover plate.

Check out my log

linky


----------



## Revolver232

I meant in time to be able to swap around the parts and back up and running again before tonight. I know I'll be able too. The timing is what I was worried about.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Shouldn't take long at all (within an hour to 1.5hrs if not less) , remember to mount your rad fans on intake too. You'll get better results in temps on your CPU


----------



## Revolver232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Shouldn't take long at all (within an hour to 1.5hrs if not less) , remember to mount your rad fans on intake too. You'll get better results in temps on your CPU


How long should I wait to remove the Heatsink after turning it off?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revolver232*
> 
> How long should I wait to remove the Heatsink after turning it off?


By the time you turn off your rig and dismount, it will be good enough. Unless you're running it open and the second you press the power button, you cut it off lol


----------



## Revolver232

Never a dumb question, just dumb people. Always better to ask!


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revolver232*
> 
> Never a dumb question, just dumb people. Always better to ask!


No harm, no foul. Thats what we're here for.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revolver232*
> 
> I am a corsair fan, and have used mostly all of their products when available. I'd rather stick with the 105 to be honest. Makes it simpler for me. I'm curious about putting the fans on a push or a pull setup for this watercooler in my C70. Also a little worried about removing the thermal paste on CPU from my CM Evo heatsink too.


I here ya, I have 4 Corsair PSU's (AX 750, CX 430, 2 x CX 500), 2 Cases (C70, 750D), an SSD (Force 3 60 GB), RAM 2 x 4 Gb Vengeance 1600, a H100i and a H75 cooler, Vengeance 1400 Headset and a M45 gaming mouse w/a Corsair gaming mouse pad in the family of PC's we have. None of these products have failed and all have been as advertised. I would never push anyone away from Corsair on purpose but there are other good products out there on occasion so like to give honest opinions.


----------



## DarthBaggins

yup corsair does make a good product for a decent price







but I wanted expandability when I went from air to water cooling, good thing they make a decent line of quiet SP fans and optimal cases that scream to be filled with watercooling components









added the blue to my red dye and got the shade I wanted:


----------



## Revolver232

It's only my first build. and To be Honest a full custom loop scares me. I maybe moving in the future and a more mobile rig will be more beneficial to me. Purchased 2 BitFenix 12 CM Blue LED Strips & a BitFenix 30 CM White 24 Pin ATX Extension. Also purchased the Corsair White Sleeved Cable Kit to finish off my build. Once all my new parts are in place I'll get my nice Canon and crank out some pictures!

Hint Hint, White & Blue accent lighting!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revolver232*
> 
> It's only my first build. and To be Honest a full custom loop scares me. I maybe moving in the future and a more mobile rig will be more beneficial to me. Purchased 2 BitFenix 12 CM Blue LED Strips & a BitFenix 30 CM White 24 Pin ATX Extension. Also purchased the Corsair White Sleeved Cable Kit to finish off my build. Once all my new parts are in place I'll get my nice Canon and crank out some pictures!
> 
> Hint Hint, White & Blue accent lighting!


What Cannon do you have. I have an EOS 3Ti. Forgot to mention I have purchased about 15 corsair fans.


----------



## Revolver232

Family model, everyone uses it at the house. Unsure of the exact model. Didn't do the purchasing


----------



## Gavush

I've made a couple changes to my setup... mostly added second fan for push/pull due to adding FX-8350 and also some swanky Dominator Platinum memory. (yes, I paid $40 more for RAM just because it lights up & looks awesome)


----------



## DarthBaggins

both rigs up and running together. .


----------



## Skink910

Does anyone know what size LEDs are in the power button and the HDD indicator on the front panel ans if it is possible to switch them out for a different color?


----------



## psychotico

corsair H100I MOD

cpu intel i5-760
mb asus sabertooth p55i
vga ati 5870 ref
psu xfx 850 watt

room temp 32c
cpu temp idle 35-38 c
full load 55-58 c
vga temp idle 30-32c
full load 50c


----------



## DarthBaggins

Turned out good, what are your temps on your cpu


----------



## Shinra

Upgrade


----------



## Nirvashpilot

I'm getting this case soon to do my first build. Is it possible to mount fans in front (as in up against the front grill) of the two HDD cages?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nirvashpilot*
> 
> I'm getting this case soon to do my first build. Is it possible to mount fans in front (as in up against the front grill) of the two HDD cages?


Yes.



Welcome to OCN & to the club! Enjoy your first build.







There's a lot of info in OP, make sure you check it out. Good luck!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shinra*
> 
> Upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychotico*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> corsair H100I MOD
> 
> cpu intel i5-760
> mb asus sabertooth p55i
> vga ati 5870 ref
> psu xfx 850 watt
> 
> room temp 32c
> cpu temp idle 35-38 c
> full load 55-58 c
> vga temp idle 30-32c
> full load 55c


Looking great guys! Nice work!


----------



## Shinra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to OCN & to the club! Enjoy your first build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a lot of info in OP, make sure you check it out. Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking great guys! Nice work!


THX Brot


----------



## Phantomas 007

Anyone to have installed Asus Z87 Geve or Z97 m-atx to see the result? I'm thinking to change my installation.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I have the Gigabyte Z97x SOC Force in mine


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to OCN & to the club! Enjoy your first build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a lot of info in OP, make sure you check it out. Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking great guys! Nice work!


for a moment there i had no idea why you had my pic and where saying welcome, then it all clicked.


----------



## Shinra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> for a moment there i had no idea why you had my pic and where saying welcome, then it all clicked.


Welcome Nirvashpilot ...


----------



## thund3rknuckl3

The main reason I joined was so I could post to this thread. I'll have more pics up soon. This community seems awesome so I'm really excited to learn something and get some feedback on my plans for this thing.



Corsair H60
Intel i7 2600k
MSI Z68A-GD80 mobo
16 gb mem
GTX 770 4gb
Kingston HyperX 120gb


----------



## Jdidom45

Finally got the funds to water cool my C70, this is my first time water cooling a PC, let me know what you guys think!

Specs----

3770K @4.6gHz
ASUS Maximus V Formula
32GB Dominators @2133
EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC
AX 850
Kingston Hyper X 240GB / 2x WD Red 3TB raid 0









All EK blocks and res
Alphacool 240 rad
Bitspower Black Sparkle Fittings
Primochill LRT tubing
Distilled water


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jdidom45*
> 
> Finally got the funds to water cool my C70, this is my first time water cooling a PC, let me know what you guys think!
> 
> Specs----
> 
> 3770K @4.6gHz
> ASUS Maximus V Formula
> 32GB Dominators @2133
> EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC
> AX 850
> Kingston Hyper X 240GB / 2x WD Red 3TB raid 0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All EK blocks and res
> Alphacool 240 rad
> Bitspower Black Sparkle Fittings
> Primochill LRT tubing
> Distilled water


Nice work!







Look like a properly planned water cooling.


----------



## Jdidom45

Thanks a lot man, Ive been messing around with different layouts and in the end, it was the case that determined how things would be laid out haha


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> So you're still doing the candy apple red colour!?
> 
> Send some pics when you can


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> When I find a place to freaking do it... Right now also its deployed (ya boy 8gb/s network speeds!) I need to look around a bit more.


So a year ago today I said I was gonna paint this case, then I got busy with college and a full time job. Now Im on a break and Im finally gonna have it done.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Good!







I've been sitting here twiddling my fingers in anticipation for long enough lol.


----------



## Phantomas 007

Come on guys.There isn't anyone that have installed m-atx motherboard on this case ?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Nope, not that I've seen. Sure it would leave a ton of room in the case but not much to be beneficial to Watercooling that I can see


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> Come on guys.There isn't anyone that have installed m-atx motherboard on this case ?


Here is a temporary set up I had for a little while while I waited for an MPower motherboard.


----------



## Phantomas 007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> Here is a temporary set up I had for a little while while I waited for an MPower motherboard.


Thanks







I'm thinking to change my build for atx (Z87 Hero VI) to m-atx (Z87 Gene).


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Etching this onto my C70 panel tomorrow, and calling my paint guy again....


----------



## iProtest

My little monster is passing test after delidding and filling the loop:

http://postimg.org/image/6e04okuf3/

http://postimg.org/image/dihxxm1of/

http://postimg.org/image/ufcc864qx/full/
hosting imagenes


----------



## DarthBaggins

Still debating on delidding my 4790k, I know my temps would drop quite a bit.


----------



## abstiffler

hey guys









just finished my c70 build how do i post pictures i'm kinda new to forums and these stuff.


----------



## kizwan

Hi,

Welcome to OCN







! Welcome to the club!

You can upload as image by clicking the "image" icon. When posting a message, you'll see a toolbar. When you hover the mouse pointer on top of the icons, a tooltip will appear telling you what each of the icons are for. Click the one that show "image". Hope this helps.


----------



## abstiffler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Welcome to OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! Welcome to the club!
> 
> You can upload as image by clicking the "image" icon. When posting a message, you'll see a toolbar. When you hover the mouse pointer on top of the icons, a tooltip will appear telling you what each of the icons are for. Click the one that show "image". Hope this helps.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Welcome to OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! Welcome to the club!
> 
> You can upload as image by clicking the "image" icon. When posting a message, you'll see a toolbar. When you hover the mouse pointer on top of the icons, a tooltip will appear telling you what each of the icons are for. Click the one that show "image". Hope this helps.


thank you for your help i will try and upload some pics


----------



## abstiffler

my first build ever enjoy :
















pics of my old computer for comedy purposes :

yup thats an ATI HD5450 in there #sweg4lyf


----------



## Revolver232

First pictures of completed rig. Still need to add an SSD then be completely finished.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abstiffler*
> 
> my first build ever enjoy :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks really great for a first time build, grats!







You really kept the color scheme consistent.

I would just tidy up the cable management, then that should seal the deal


----------



## kizwan

@abstiffler, nice rig!









@Revolver232, looking good!


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abstiffler*
> 
> my first build ever enjoy :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pics of my old computer for comedy purposes :
> 
> yup thats an ATI HD5450 in there #sweg4lyf
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Not to be rude, but you really ought to spend some time on cable management, although I will admit, when I first built my rig the wiring wasn't much better, I just had less of it. Also it helps that I have all my case fans plugged into a molex adapter in the back of the case instead of the mobo.

Then.. (Just about a year ago.)


Now..


----------



## DarthBaggins

There's alot of routing options in this case even with larger PSUs and mobos.


----------



## Revolver232

Took me a second time through, reorganizing with Velcro Ties and Twist Ties(Bread Ties) in the back and slotting the PCIe cables that aren't modular from my PSU behind the Board. What does everyone think of mine posted above?


----------



## abstiffler

@Corsair Joseph thank you and yeah you are probably right about the cables i was just too happy that it ran in the first place i forgot about everything els haha

@kizwan thank you man yours is awesome too









@DiaSin yes you are absolutely right i just did the cables it looks decent not a whole lot better because i have alot of stuff in there, and plus my power supply covers the bottom cut out so i had to deal with that mess down there and the corsair cables were too stiff when i first used them.



i live in dubai i couldn't find these individually sleeved cables by corsair here it would've been so much easier if i had those.


----------



## edgain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abstiffler*
> 
> @Corsair Joseph thank you and yeah you are probably right about the cables i was just too happy that it ran in the first place i forgot about everything els haha
> 
> @kizwan thank you man yours is awesome too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @DiaSin yes you are absolutely right i just did the cables it looks decent not a whole lot better because i have alot of stuff in there, and plus my power supply covers the bottom cut out so i had to deal with that mess down there and the corsair cables were too stiff when i first used them.
> 
> 
> 
> i live in dubai i couldn't find these individually sleeved cables by corsair here it would've been so much easier if i had those.


----------



## x2Entendre

I'm sure this has been answered before, but would I be able to fit two 120mm fans in front of the HD cages? Though I think I'll be removing at least one cage, but just in case?


----------



## SalmonTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x2Entendre*
> 
> I'm sure this has been answered before, but would I be able to fit two 120mm fans in front of the HD cages? Though I think I'll be removing at least one cage, but just in case?


Yep - I have 2x 120mm fans inside the front of my case.


----------



## x2Entendre

Great! Thanks!


----------



## DavidSKi

hey everyone, just picked up my first build last week, ended up getting the c70 in black!

2 questions. I got the H100i cooler, is there enough room for push&pull in this case? And where do you guys put your case badges? thanks!


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DavidSKi*
> 
> hey everyone, just picked up my first build last week, ended up getting the c70 in black!
> 
> 2 questions. I got the H100i cooler, is there enough room for push&pull in this case? And where do you guys put your case badges? thanks!


In most builds I've seen, it really depends on the motherboard you;ll be using. Some boards allow more space than others but your chances of a push/pull setup on top are slim.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x2Entendre*
> 
> I'm sure this has been answered before, but would I be able to fit two 120mm fans in front of the HD cages? Though I think I'll be removing at least one cage, but just in case?


You can put the fans in the front cover. It doesn't matter whether the cage is there or not, the fans are mounted in the front cover.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x2Entendre*
> 
> I'm sure this has been answered before, but would I be able to fit two 120mm fans in front of the HD cages? Though I think I'll be removing at least one cage, but just in case?


Yes, you can. The first thing i did when I got my case out of the box was to move the fans off the hard drive cages into the front panel. Refer to the second image in this post.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DavidSKi*
> 
> hey everyone, just picked up my first build last week, ended up getting the c70 in black!
> 
> 2 questions. I got the H100i cooler, is there enough room for push&pull in this case? And where do you guys put your case badges? thanks!


Yes, there is. However, you need to use non-standard mounting holes, and not have ram with big heatsinks. I top-mounted my H80i in push-pull, and it's radiator is much thicker than the one on the H100i.

Edit: I pulled my side panel off and took a look at the clearances.. Given the difference in radiator thicknesses between your H100i and my H80i there IS a chance that you could fit the H100i in push-pull with the standard mounting holes and tall ram.


----------



## Phantomas 007

What about the paint under the side panel clips ?


----------



## DarthBaggins

What about the paint on those clips? it can be painted, I did mine


----------



## Phantomas 007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> What about the paint on those clips? it can be painted, I did mine


Didn't asked that.I asked for the original paint


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> Didn't asked that.I asked for the original paint


Might want to clarify your question prior to asking it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> What about the paint under the side panel clips ?


----------



## Phantomas 007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Might want to clarify your question prior to asking it


I'm asking (and i want answers from users that have long time in use the C70) to tell the condition of the paint in the parts of the side panels clips.I wonder if i open the side panels frequently what will be the results in the paint ? Now on 750D i make changes (open the side panel at least 1 time a week).


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> I'm asking (and i want answers from users that have long time in use the C70) to tell the condition of the paint in the parts of the side panels clips.I wonder if i open the side panels frequently what will be the results in the paint ? Now on 750D i make changes (open the side panel at least 1 time a week).


only the bottom corners of the clip hit the case so you'll get two little pin head sized marks on the case.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Also if you don't let the clips snap down onto the case side hard you won't get any blemishes in the paint (have had mine nearly a year and painted it after 6mo.)


----------



## SalmonTaco

I bought color matched paint for my army green C70 at Home Depot (a hardware store).

http://www.overclock.net/t/1403600/dvd-drive-faceplate-mod#post_20262502


----------



## DarthBaggins

A satin clear should make the color pop correctly, but the shade does look a tad darker also depending on the clear it could darken the shade a tad more.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> I'm asking (and i want answers from users that have long time in use the C70) to tell the condition of the paint in the parts of the side panels clips.I wonder if i open the side panels frequently what will be the results in the paint ? Now on 750D i make changes (open the side panel at least 1 time a week).
> 
> 
> 
> only the bottom corners of the clip hit the case so you'll get two little pin head sized marks on the case.
Click to expand...

Here's mine. I do frequently open the side panel but most of the time I don't let the clips down onto the surface hard.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> I'm asking (and i want answers from users that have long time in use the C70) to tell the condition of the paint in the parts of the side panels clips.I wonder if i open the side panels frequently what will be the results in the paint ? Now on 750D i make changes (open the side panel at least 1 time a week).


I don't have any photos (I think) of the condition but if you let the clips retract by themselves, it will scratch the case. I've had these 1-3cm long cuts if you will, from the edges where the clips rest upon the case. I also did an entire case repaint and if you're not careful, it will scratch. So typically I just put my finger under it when I snap it back into place.


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> So typically I just put my finger under it when I snap it back into place.


Reminded me of this


----------



## DarthBaggins

Lol


----------



## karanklk

2014-08-29-743.jpg 1035k .jpg file
IS any corsair guy here , my cabling bracket broke just now
















the bracket at side of case used to keep cables tied those


----------



## DarthBaggins

Those things always break, I broke a couple in mine but I used zip ties for those sections







but I'm sure the rep here can hook you up as they helped me with my rad screw and fan screw shortage issue


----------



## ryzouk

My c70


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryzouk*
> 
> My c70


Looks really nice and well planned any chance of some more detailed pics? You should also fill out the rig builder so we can see what components are used


----------



## Slaughtahouse

It's like an optical illusion! Looks like its blending into your wall or that your case is hollow. Either way, that is some proper modding! +rep


----------



## ryzouk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Looks really nice and well planned any chance of some more detailed pics? You should also fill out the rig builder so we can see what components are used


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> It's like an optical illusion! Looks like its blending into your wall or that your case is hollow. Either way, that is some proper modding! +rep


Thanks







yeah I will take so e more detailed photos. I see what you mean with the wall lmao


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryzouk*
> 
> My c70
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Not bad work there, I like !!! Do you have another fan in the bottom of the case?


----------



## ryzouk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Not bad work there, I like !!! Do you have another fan in the bottom of the case?


Cheers







yeah I have another fan u dee the red one. Just waiting on my nzxt sentry mix 2 so I can collect the rest of my fans up.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karanklk*
> 
> 2014-08-29-743.jpg 1035k .jpg file
> IS any corsair guy here , my cabling bracket broke just now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the bracket at side of case used to keep cables tied those


Go ahead and submit a ticket for those broken clips at Corsair.force.com and send me the ticket # when you get one. We'll send you a replacement.


----------



## karanklk

done, submitted the ticket

here is the ticket # is 6519638.

Thnks in advance


----------



## karanklk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Go ahead and submit a ticket for those broken clips at Corsair.force.com and send me the ticket # when you get one. We'll send you a replacement.


done, submitted the ticket

here is the ticket # is 6519638.

Thnks in advance


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Done. Got that approved for you. You will receive an email from our customer service when the replacement ships out.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Done. Got that approved for you. You will receive an email from our customer service when the replacement ships out.


Joseph strikes again !!!


----------



## x2Entendre

To actually have Hardware reps lurking about the forums! That's awesome! I'm liking this place more and more!


----------



## DarthBaggins

well the benefit is the reps are actually active on these forums


----------



## mk16

short and sweet

going away for at least 14 weeks. plan on putting my pc back in the case box. anything i should do to make sure its ok when i get back?
tie the gup to the case so it doesnt droop to much? take off the h80i?
or is stuffing it in a box and box in a garbage bag so it dont get wet enough?


----------



## Gavush

I installed a NZXT Kraken X61 280mm AIO cooler last night. Having some issues/quirks/bugs with it that I'm trying to work out with customer service... I was going to get the Corsair H110 but I wanted something with more bling. I def. wanted a 280 to make use of all that space. Hopefully it'll work out. (has fan that is noisy over 80% and pump lighting won't turn 100% white - has red LED still illuminated slightly that makes it pink and a couple of other small issues. Temps under load dropped ~15c vs 212evo tho. Was a tight fit near the CPU power connections. FX-8350 stock clock atm.


----------



## jameyscott

Joined the Owner's Club! Don't know why I didn't sooner... Anyways. I have a lot of great plans for this build, but it'll take awhile to get it where I want it, It will be fully gold and white (White HippoGryph in my sig) The only black thing that will be in the case is the motherboard because they don't currently make any white motherboards and I'd rather not swap anyway.







Unless it was to the X99 Deluxe...



It's a wee bit ghetto at the moment, but that's because I haven't finalized what all I want to do with it, but expect dual 360s and acrylic tubing!


----------



## Gavush

Does anyone know if the h105 will fit in the C70 and clear the CPU power supply and ram heat sinks ok?


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> Does anyone know if the h105 will fit in the C70 and clear the CPU power supply and ram heat sinks ok?


It should as long as you don't do push-pull. I just barely have ram interference with my top mounted H80i in push-pull, and it is a much thicker radiator. I used non-standard mounting holes to get around that issue though. I know the NZXT Kraken X60 will fit this case, as this was the case Linus Tech Tips used as a test bench when he reviewed that cooler, which is a 280mm rad as opposed to the H105's 240mm rad.


----------



## Gavush

Yeah, I just filed for RMA for my kraken X61. I'm not happy with it.


----------



## benjamen50

Would be nice if the rear of the corsair c70 supported 140mm fans too.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I would think if my Black Ice GT 240 will fit in the top, a H105 will fit no problems


----------



## Sempre

I've had the C70 for quite a while now but i want to post these unboxing pics i took when i first bought it.







Its an awesome case IMO. I love the minimalistic yet sophisticated design. I wish Corsair would make an M-ITX version.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Soon to be upgrading time! Ordered the goods from scan today, arriving on Monday cannot wait!


----------



## pLuhhmm

hey guys, i want to install fans in the front now. do i need the long screws like the ones on the HDD cage, do those come with fans, or are the tiny ones that I see often work?


----------



## Gavush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> hey guys, i want to install fans in the front now. do i need the long screws like the ones on the HDD cage, do those come with fans, or are the tiny ones that I see often work?


You will need screws identical to what is holding the fans to the HDD cages on the inside.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> hey guys, i want to install fans in the front now. do i need the long screws like the ones on the HDD cage, do those come with fans, or are the tiny ones that I see often work?


I did use tiny screws temporarily. It worked just fine but now I use long screws like the one used on the HDD cages. You only need a screwdriver that can go through the first hole.


----------



## pLuhhmm

does it support 140mm fans or just 120?


----------



## Gavush

You can have one 140mm fan in the center or two 120mm fans.

If you look closely you can see the additional mounting holes for the 140mm fan, see photo:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## pLuhhmm

Do you think there would be any issues, performance or otherwise, with putting 2 Jetflos w/ higher RPM/CFM with the stock HDD cage fans? As in, 2 HDD fans + 2 front fans.

I'm not sure what to do lol.

I'm buying a Corsair H110 and the Lamptron FC5 v3 fan controller.

Idle temps w/ the H60 push/pull is: low of 41c, high of 58c at 20% load. The 20% was during 1440p youtube video, so essentially typical usage.

I'm think 2-3 of these: http://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master-JetFlo-120-Performance/dp/B00E20SSXA/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1410544102&sr=8-3&keywords=Cooler+Master+JetFlo

2 intake and 1 exhaust.

So I'll have either 2 intake, 2 hdd cage intakes, 2 140mm radiator, and 1 exhaust for 7 fans. And maybe one the floor of the case? I think the one I'm leaning towards is 2 intake, 2 140mm radiator, and 1 exhaust. That would leave me with 4 spare fans (2 from H60 p/p and 2 from HDD cage).

Any ideas? I'll buy up to 3 new performance fans.


----------



## Gavush

No that would work fine, they're a pretty high static pressure fan so they should blow thru the cages well and the other fans will help keep it moving along as well as draw air thru the cages. How do you plan to manage fan speeds? They will be a bit loud if you run them wide open off the psu.


----------



## Gavush

pLuhhmm, I sent you a super long PM. I basically suggested that those Cooler Master JetFlo fans you wanted to buy are PWM fans and I suggested you buy PWM splitters and control as many fans as you'd like via the CPU header PWM signal using SpeedFan automatically based on temperature rather than spending the money on the Lamptron FC5 v3 fan controller and controlling them manually. You could replace all your fans with the money you will save.


----------



## DiaSin

Anyone know how I go about getting a replacement cable management clip? I had the tab you use to open them break off on one of mine, gonna need to replace that once I get a new PSU.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Anyone know how I go about getting a replacement cable management clip? I had the tab you use to open them break off on one of mine, gonna need to replace that once I get a new PSU.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *karanklk*
> 
> 2014-08-29-743.jpg 1035k .jpg file
> IS any corsair guy here , my cabling bracket broke just now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the bracket at side of case used to keep cables tied those
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and submit a ticket for those broken clips at Corsair.force.com and send me the ticket # when you get one. We'll send you a replacement.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

I was wondering if any of the reps can point me in the right direction, I had 2 stripped standoffs when I first got the case, it was no big deal until a few others got stripped. I just stuck bigger screws in there...

Also one of the plastic cable clips broke, and I was wondering if I can get a replacement for that...

Can I get replacement standoffs from corsair? Also do the ship to APO addresses?

One last thing, how do I keep the rubber grommets from degrading, They leave black stains on my hands when I touch them, is there a remedy for that?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> I was wondering if any of the reps can point me in the right direction, I had 2 stripped standoffs when I first got the case, it was no big deal until a few others got stripped. I just stuck bigger screws in there...
> 
> Also one of the plastic cable clips broke, and I was wondering if I can get a replacement for that...
> 
> Can I get replacement standoffs from corsair? Also do the ship to APO addresses?
> 
> One last thing, how do I keep the rubber grommets from degrading, They leave black stains on my hands when I touch them, is there a remedy for that?


Do you mean motherboard standoffs? You shouldn't overtightened the screws.

As for the cable clips, see previous post. Try PM @Corsair Joseph.

Mine also leave black stains too. It's not only affected C70 but other Corsair case too. I'm pretty sure you can get replacement because our local Corsair rep (Malaysia) helped the customer getting replacement rubber grommets. I didn't get replacement because it's small issue & I'm lazy.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Do you mean motherboard standoffs? You shouldn't overtightened the screws.
> 
> As for the cable clips, see previous post. Try PM @Corsair Joseph.
> 
> Mine also leave black stains too. It's not only affected C70 but other Corsair case too. I'm pretty sure you can get replacement because our local Corsair rep (Malaysia) helped the customer getting replacement rubber grommets. I didn't get replacement because it's small issue & I'm lazy.


I'm not aware of any other standoff on a case?

Yeah, I've had like 5 different motherboards in my case, the threads are pretty fragile and got stripped after the constant installation and removal.

I've had my C70 for about a year.. I like it. Just wish I had spare standoffs and an extra plastic clip


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Do you mean motherboard standoffs? You shouldn't overtightened the screws.
> 
> As for the cable clips, see previous post. Try PM @Corsair Joseph.
> 
> Mine also leave black stains too. It's not only affected C70 but other Corsair case too. I'm pretty sure you can get replacement because our local Corsair rep (Malaysia) helped the customer getting replacement rubber grommets. I didn't get replacement because it's small issue & I'm lazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not aware of any other standoff on a case?
> 
> Yeah, I've had like 5 different motherboards in my case, the threads are pretty fragile and got stripped after the constant installation and removal.
> 
> I've had my C70 for about a year.. I like it. Just wish I had spare standoffs and an extra plastic clip
Click to expand...

I just want to make sure it's not typo. I've never stripped mine though. I had mine for 3 years. I've broke one of the plastic clip.

I'm not sure if all standoffs are removable but the bottom three seems removable. Look like they are standard standoffs that you can find at any computer store. You can try compare standard standoffs with the ones installed in the case, see whether they're interchangeable.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I just want to make sure it's not typo. I've never stripped mine though. I had mine for 3 years. I've broke one of the plastic clip.
> 
> I'm not sure if all standoffs are removable but the bottom three seems removable. Look like they are standard standoffs that you can find at any computer store. You can try compare standard standoffs with the ones installed in the case, see whether they're interchangeable.


The standoff is a different height from the ones that I have laying around.

Also, I got mine used from an amazon warehouse deal, and two of the standoffs were stripped when I got the case.

Yeah I've had mine for a short time, but I've done more motherboards swaps in mine than most people do, well ever









I had a 775, two different AM3+, and two 1366 boards, so yeah. I'm always swapping stuff out and my case standoffs now are stripped. It mainly happened from the IO shield pressing the board so the screws threads skip or become cross threaded on removal. Well at least for me. Even with the peg in the center...

Also if I try to open an RMA ticket the site doesn't allow for an APO address, so that's another issue that has to be addressed...


----------



## DarthBaggins

I'd just swap all of them out, if your stripping them that means over tightening causing the threads to pull ut


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I just want to make sure it's not typo. I've never stripped mine though. I had mine for 3 years. I've broke one of the plastic clip.
> 
> I'm not sure if all standoffs are removable but the bottom three seems removable. Look like they are standard standoffs that you can find at any computer store. You can try compare standard standoffs with the ones installed in the case, see whether they're interchangeable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The standoff is a different height from the ones that I have laying around.
> 
> Also, I got mine used from an amazon warehouse deal, and two of the standoffs were stripped when I got the case.
> 
> Yeah I've had mine for a short time, but I've done more motherboards swaps in mine than most people do, well ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a 775, two different AM3+, and two 1366 boards, so yeah. I'm always swapping stuff out and my case standoffs now are stripped. It mainly happened from the IO shield pressing the board so the screws threads skip or become cross threaded on removal. Well at least for me. Even with the peg in the center...
> 
> Also if I try to open an RMA ticket the site doesn't allow for an APO address, so that's another issue that has to be addressed...
Click to expand...

I only have one motherboard currently but I already re-build my rig a few times. Usually when I'm re-building the watercooling loop, I like to take everything out to clean the case.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Soon to be upgrading time! Ordered the goods from scan today, arriving on Monday cannot wait!


New GPU and monitor have arrived! Really pushing the pixels now!

290x

20140915_163237.jpg 1679k .jpg file


System

20140915_163248.jpg 1492k .jpg file


AOC 4k monitor

20140915_163346.jpg 946k .jpg file


Time to play some games @ 4k!


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> pLuhhmm, I sent you a super long PM. I basically suggested that those Cooler Master JetFlo fans you wanted to buy are PWM fans and I suggested you buy PWM splitters and control as many fans as you'd like via the CPU header PWM signal using SpeedFan automatically based on temperature rather than spending the money on the Lamptron FC5 v3 fan controller and controlling them manually. You could replace all your fans with the money you will save.


i dont see a PM :X


----------



## Gavush

Dangit, sent it to someone else that had asked about fan mounting in a pm. In my defense you both started with P. Lemme copy and paste it to you.


----------



## DarthBaggins

yeah I think I need to find a PWM splitter so I can power my deltas along w/ my other fans on the other rad at the same temps and speeds


----------



## pLuhhmm

guys.. how the heck do you install exhaust fans on this case????


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> guys.. how the heck do you install exhaust fans on this case????


Usually at the top and rear vents of the case. Intake on front and bottom.


----------



## pLuhhmm

got it.. the screws i ordered from corsair were for the intake only apparently and the ones that came with the fans weren't wide enough at the front, so they just went thru the holes...







Luckily there was another C70 next to me.


----------



## Gavush

The screws that came with the fans should be sufficient when used in conjunction with the rubber grommets that insert into the holes in the case. Just slightly tighten the screws. If you tighten them too much they'll pull through.


----------



## pLuhhmm

The grommets weren't enough. The screws went right through them. Just took two out of my cousins C70 so both now just have 2 screws kiddy corner.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> The grommets weren't enough. The screws went right through them. Just took two out of my cousins C70 so both now just have 2 screws kiddy corner.


The grommets on the C70? Yeah, use washers. Thats why the C70 comes with a bunch of washers.


----------



## Gavush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> The grommets on the C70? Yeah, use washers. Thats why the C70 comes with a bunch of washers.


I've been doing it wrong! Don't tell my fans.


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> The grommets weren't enough. The screws went right through them. Just took two out of my cousins C70 so both now just have 2 screws kiddy corner.
> 
> 
> 
> The grommets on the C70? Yeah, use washers. Thats why the C70 comes with a bunch of washers.
Click to expand...

Tried the c70 washers and grommets. The screws that came with my fans were too big and wouldn't fit thru the washers. The problem was the screws. One of type of screws aren't standard.


----------



## ickythump

Is anyone doing some clear side panel windows for this case? With International shipping?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ickythump*
> 
> Is anyone doing some clear side panel windows for this case? With International shipping?


You can do it yourself though. Or ...

http://mnpctech.com/mnpctech-clear-case-pc-panels/corsair-c70-window-replacement-clear-fan-holes-120mm/


----------



## alelujah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Typhrus*
> 
> Hey Guys, count me in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardware
> 
> Asus Maximus V Formula Motherboard
> Intel i7 3770K
> Kingston HyperX T1 Black 8GB (2pc)
> Corsair AX850 Gold Power Supply
> Asus ROG Xonar Phoebus Sound Card
> Asus GTX 680 DirectCU II TOP Edition (2pc)
> Corsair Vengeance C70 Mid Tower Gaming Case Gunmetal Black
> Corsair Force Series GS 240GB SSD
> Western Digital WD Black 2TB
> 
> Cooling
> Corsair Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition Case Fan (6pc)
> Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition Case Fan (3pc)
> Hardware Labs Black Ice GT Stealth 360
> Hardware Labs Black Ice GT Stealth 120 (2pc)
> EKWB FC680 GTX DCII Acetal + Nickel GPU Waterblock (2pc)
> EKWB Supremacy Acetal + Nickel CPU Waterblock
> EKWB FB Kit Asus M5F Motherboard Waterblock
> EKWB FC680 GTX DCII Backplate (2pc)
> EKWB FC Bridge DUAL Serial 3-Slot CSQ
> Masterkleer 13/10mm UV - RED Tube
> XSPC D5 Dual Bay Reservoir and Pump Combo
> Koolance Fluorescent Red Liquid Coolant
> Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black 3/8 Compression Fitting (9pc)
> Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black Dual Rotary 45 Degree 3/8 Fitting
> Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black Dual Rotary Angle 3/8 Fitting (4pc)
> Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black Triple Rotary 90 Degree Fitting CC4
> Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black Rotary 90 Degree Adapter
> Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black Low-Profile Stop Fitting
> Bitspower T-Block Shining Silver
> Bitspower Matte Black Mini Dual G1/4 Extender (3pc)
> Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black Mini Valve
> 
> Accessories
> Corsair Individually Sleeved Modular Cable Kits - Red Colour
> Bitspower Dual 30cm Cold Cathode Kit UV
> EK Twin 5mm LED Kit - Ultra UV


Hi , how do i mount 3 120m fans on top? Thanks and awesome build by the way


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alelujah*
> 
> Hi , how do i mount 3 120m fans on top? Thanks and awesome build by the way


There is a small supporting bar attached to the drive bay cage, if you drill out the rivets there will be enough room to put the fan and rad. You may also have to not use the standard mounting holes but use the mesh holes instead.


----------



## alelujah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> There is a small supporting bar attached to the drive bay cage, if you drill out the rivets there will be enough room to put the fan and rad. You may also have to not use the standard mounting holes but use the mesh holes instead.


Thanks a lot , how about the holes on top of the case? Do i still get good air flow. I bought this case 2 years ago just decided to start building my first rig


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alelujah*
> 
> Thanks a lot , how about the holes on top of the case? Do i still get good air flow. I bought this case 2 years ago just decided to start building my first rig


Unless you already have the 360 radiator I would recommend getting a 280mm or 240mm, it'll fit in there more easily and most of the extra area of the radiator will be obstructed by bits of the case without vents. There is also plenty of room for a 240mm or 280mm rad in the bottom (if you have a shortish PSU) or the front (with minor modding, for instance you will probably have to remove the very bottom bit of the drive cage).


----------



## Lunchbox35

New to the board and new Vengeance C70 case owner. This is my first build and I have a question about fan setup. What would be the best way to setup the fans in this case if I have purchased a H80i cooler and will be using the 3 stock fans? Thanks.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Use the h80 to where it's pulling fresh air in and of course use the rear as exhaust and I'd put the h80 on top in this case as well









And in order for a 240 to fit in the bottom of this case you have to remove the bottom drive cage stand, at least I had to on mine


----------



## Lunchbox35

So you are saying set it up like this.

- Back being Exhaust
- H80i on top as intake
- Two front as intake

- Minus the lower as I only have 3 fans at the moment. May get more. Suggestions are welcome.



Edit: This image above is from DiaSin's build.
@DiaSin


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lunchbox35*
> 
> So you are saying set it up like this.
> 
> - Back being Exhaust
> - H80i on top as intake
> - Two front as intake
> 
> - Minus the lower as I only have 3 fans at the moment. May get more. Suggestions are welcome.


Except in that pic of mine you linked the H80i is exhaust, as from what I have seen there are only a couple of degrees difference between intake/exhaust. Would be nice if you had mentioned whose computer it was by the way.


----------



## Lunchbox35

Sorry did not know that just saw it in the forum I will make sure to do that in future posts. Again sorry about that. So would you suggest as exhaust?


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lunchbox35*
> 
> Sorry did not know that just saw it in the forum I will make sure to do that in future posts. Again sorry about that. So would you suggest as exhaust?


Honestly it doesn't make much difference either way from what I have read. It is marginally more efficient as an intake, but I wanted another exhaust so I sacrificed a couple of degrees.


----------



## nikkocortez

My new rig which is still progress. I will be running hardlines for the water cooling and some more modding on the case when I get back from Deployment. It features an ASUS Rampage Black Edition with an i7-3930k and 32gb of Corsair Dominator Platinum with two GTX Titan SC's from EVGA.


----------



## Phantomas 007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> You can do it yourself though. Or ...
> 
> http://mnpctech.com/mnpctech-clear-case-pc-panels/corsair-c70-window-replacement-clear-fan-holes-120mm/


Any ideas how to install Hydro H110 ? The cables on the 5.25 bays or in front of the rear fan ?


----------



## Lunchbox35

I am doing my first build. I have an MSI Z87-G45 can I run cables behind the board. Like my H80i usb cable that needs to run from the top of the case to the bottom?


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> Any ideas how to install Hydro H110 ? The cables on the 5.25 bays or in front of the rear fan ?


I put the tubes by the rear exhaust fan, it does fit the other way but it was touching the RAM and didn't like that.


----------



## Lunchbox35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93*
> 
> Pics of the H80i installed about 2 weeks ago:


How did you run the USB cable? My usb is at the bottom of the board. Thinking of running behind board. Also do you have any worries or have you had any issues with the hoses touching the ram. Mine is doing the same thing.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lunchbox35*
> 
> How did you run the USB cable? My usb is at the bottom of the board. Thinking of running behind board. Also do you have any worries or have you had any issues with the hoses touching the ram. Mine is doing the same thing.


Looks like he ran it through the cutout for hte CPU power connector like I did and ran it through the back of the case to the bottom of the board. You can see the cable coming out right next to the PSU.


----------



## Lunchbox35

Looks like he ran it through the cutout for hte CPU power connector like I did and ran it through the back of the case to the bottom of the board. You can see the cable coming out right next to the PSU.

[/quote]

I wanted to do that. I have my h80i attached to rear of case and don't have enough to reach the bottom of the board with the cable.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lunchbox35*
> 
> Looks like he ran it through the cutout for hte CPU power connector like I did and ran it through the back of the case to the bottom of the board. You can see the cable coming out right next to the PSU.
> 
> I wanted to do that. I have my h80i attached to rear of case and don't have enough to reach the bottom of the board with the cable.


That doesn't change where the pump block is.. Is your PSU too long to be able to use the opening I used? I know mine wouldn't reach the main cable routing hole down there either.


----------



## Gavush

I was thinking of removing the exhaust fan mesh with a dremel cutting wheel on my c70 to improve airflow. Has anyone else done this? It's pretty much cosmetic in my (and most) situations.


----------



## alelujah

Okay im gonna be lazy since im dont have the time to scroll through the forum. What size of rad can i fit on this case, i plan on having a 2x140 45mm rad on top for cpu and mb and another 2x140 45mm on the bottom for 2 gpu you guys think it will fit? My MB is formula vii and psu is xfx black edition 1050w, and i am having problem on my psu cables since it is blocking the place for the rad at the bottom.


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alelujah*
> 
> Okay im gonna be lazy since im dont have the time to scroll through the forum. What size of rad can i fit on this case, i plan on having a 2x140 45mm rad on top for cpu and mb and another 2x140 45mm on the bottom for 2 gpu you guys think it will fit? My MB is formula vii and psu is xfx black edition 1050w, and i am having problem on my psu cables since it is blocking the place for the rad at the bottom.


A 45mm 2x140mm + fans wont fit on the top with the stock mounting holes, and neither it will fit at the bottom.

What you could do is use 35mm 2x140mm rad on top, and thick 2x120mm rad in the front. However you will need to mod the ODD cage in order to fit a thick 2x120mm at the front.


----------



## alelujah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> A 45mm 2x140mm + fans wont fit on the top with the stock mounting holes, and neither it will fit at the bottom.
> 
> What you could do is use 35mm 2x140mm rad on top, and thick 2x120mm rad in the front. However you will need to mod the ODD cage in order to fit a thick 2x120mm at the front.


How about 2x120mm om top and bottom , or the hdd cage? Will it fit without the ned to mod the case?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> Any ideas how to install Hydro H110 ? The cables on the 5.25 bays or in front of the rear fan ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put the tubes by the rear exhaust fan, it does fit the other way but it was touching the RAM and didn't like that.
Click to expand...

@Phantomas 007, have you installed the H110 yet?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alelujah*
> 
> Okay im gonna be lazy since im dont have the time to scroll through the forum. What size of rad can i fit on this case, i plan on having a 2x140 45mm rad on top for cpu and mb and another 2x140 45mm on the bottom for 2 gpu you guys think it will fit? My MB is formula vii and psu is xfx black edition 1050w, and i am having problem on my psu cables since it is blocking the place for the rad at the bottom.


The first post contains a lot of info that might be helpful to you.

Basically, up top, you'll have issue with clearance if the radiator is more than 35.5mm thick. With thicker radiator, especially 120.2 or 140.2 rad, it can be done with minor modding. Bottom & front, you'll have issue with length. At the bottom, the issue is the PSU & the cables. With 190mm PSU, it's going to be difficult to mount 120.2 x 35.5mm radiator down there, unless you changed the PSU cables. At the front, you will need to cut the bottom of the 5.25" bay to fit a thick radiator. The EX240, which is slim radiator, can fit at the front but it's not because it's slim radiator but the length is perfect at the front.


----------



## Phantomas 007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> @Phantomas 007, have you installed the H110 yet?
> The first post contains a lot of info that might be helpful to you.
> .


Before 48 hours (Friday night)







And as the most users the tubes is in front of the rear fan.I think it's more clean. On 750D i had the oposite installation.The tubes from the RAM side.


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alelujah*
> 
> How about 2x120mm om top and bottom , or the hdd cage? Will it fit without the ned to mod the case?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> @Phantomas 007, have you installed the H110 yet?
> The first post contains a lot of info that might be helpful to you.
> 
> Basically, up top, you'll have issue with clearance if the radiator is more than 35.5mm thick. With thicker radiator, especially 120.2 or 140.2 rad, it can be done with minor modding. Bottom & front, you'll have issue with length. At the bottom, the issue is the PSU & the cables. With 190mm PSU, it's going to be difficult to mount 120.2 x 35.5mm radiator down there, unless you changed the PSU cables. At the front, you will need to cut the bottom of the 5.25" bay to fit a thick radiator. The EX240, which is slim radiator, can fit at the front but it's not because it's slim radiator but the length is perfect at the front.


Like what kizwan mentioned, the main concern for top rad is the thickness. I would recommend you to use 2x140mm rad on top, but make sure it is <35mm.
2x120mm at the bottom will be hard to fit in. You can mount it on the HDD cage like what I did here:


I don't have clear picture of my new setup. Maybe I will share the photos here sometime later.


----------



## Sempre

Awesome picture captvizcenzo


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> Awesome picture captvizcenzo


Thank sempre! There are major changes to the loop setup, will take some pictures if there's free time.
Anyway it's in my avatar


----------



## Sempre

Nice! Looking forward to it.


----------



## jlhawn

some changes to mine, my last pic on here was a year ago. I still like this case very much.


----------



## alelujah

Thanks guys for the info , this is how my rig looks like now
As you can see the cables of the psu is the problem , its eating too much space.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> Like what kizwan mentioned, the main concern for top rad is the thickness. I would recommend you to use 2x140mm rad on top, but make sure it is <35mm.
> 2x120mm at the bottom will be hard to fit in. You can mount it on the HDD cage like what I did here:
> 
> 
> I don't have clear picture of my new setup. Maybe I will share the photos here sometime later.


and nice setup , btw how do you mount it in the hdd cage? Did you make your own holes?


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alelujah*
> 
> Thanks guys for the info , this is how my rig looks like now
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see the cables of the psu is the problem , its eating too much space.
> and nice setup , btw how do you mount it in the hdd cage? Did you make your own holes?


The C70 already has holes there. Thats where the front intakes are mounted by the factory, most of us move them into the front panel though.

If you put the time and effort in the PSU cables can be dealt with, especially on this case. There is plenty of room in the back. Also, try flipping the PSU over, to intake from the bottom of the case through the dust filter there. That will also have the added bonus of moving the non-modular cables on the PSU closer to the routing hole.

Here is mine as an example of what I mean.


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alelujah*
> 
> Thanks guys for the info , this is how my rig looks like now
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see the cables of the psu is the problem , its eating too much space.
> and nice setup , btw how do you mount it in the hdd cage? Did you make your own holes?


I widen the holes that are on the HDD cage so that the screws can go through.
Screws will go through the cage, fan, then rad.


----------



## alelujah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> I widen the holes that are on the HDD cage so that the screws can go through.
> Screws will go through the cage, fan, then rad.


Do you have to make new holes? And about the air flow on the rad is it still good even though the fans are inside ( i will not have problems with hot air coming since im from norway ). And can i still add fans in the front? Like a push pull if the airflow will not be that good, thanks again for helping me out


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alelujah*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> I widen the holes that are on the HDD cage so that the screws can go through.
> Screws will go through the cage, fan, then rad.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have to make new holes? And about the air flow on the rad is it still good even though the fans are inside ( i will not have problems with hot air coming since im from norway ). And can i still add fans in the front? Like a push pull if the airflow will not be that good, thanks again for helping me out
Click to expand...

Not make new holes. There's already holes there for mounting 120mm fan. The holes was threaded. @captvizcenzo widen the holes for mounting radiator there. Basically for the screws to easily go through the holes.

Regarding the air flow, I recommend the front radiator set up as intake. You can add two 120mm fans at the front.

BTW what radiator you're planning to use at the front?


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alelujah*
> 
> Do you have to make new holes? And about the air flow on the rad is it still good even though the fans are inside ( i will not have problems with hot air coming since im from norway ). And can i still add fans in the front? Like a push pull if the airflow will not be that good, thanks again for helping me out


Nope, you don't need new holes. Just widen the original holes so that screws can go through. You need to drive the screws from inside the cage, that will be a little bit inconvenient.

Yes you can still have fans in front, like this.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

^ Rig looks more badass without the front panel.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> I widen the holes that are on the HDD cage so that the screws can go through.
> Screws will go through the cage, fan, then rad.


Also if he were to flip his psu (fan facing down) the cables would be tucked towards the mobo tray


----------



## alelujah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Also if he were to flip his psu (fan facing down) the cables would be tucked towards the mobo tray


i did not know i can do that , i am planning on ordering sleeve cables on moddiy.com (know any shop that sells xfx sleeve cables cheaper?)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> ^ Rig looks more badass without the front panel.


yup i wish mine will look like that








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> Nope, you don't need new holes. Just widen the original holes so that screws can go through. You need to drive the screws from inside the cage, that will be a little bit inconvenient.
> 
> Yes you can still have fans in front, like this.


roger that , im gonna try it when i get free time from work ,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Not make new holes. There's already holes there for mounting 120mm fan. The holes was threaded. @captvizcenzo widen the holes for mounting radiator there. Basically for the screws to easily go through the holes.
> 
> Regarding the air flow, I recommend the front radiator set up as intake. You can add two 120mm fans at the front.
> 
> BTW what radiator you're planning to use at the front?


im planning on buying
XSPC AX240 - Black (but it is still out of stock) or this Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 240mm (any thought on the two rads? like bad quality or something?)


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> ^ Rig looks more badass without the front panel.


It sure does!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Also if he were to flip his psu (fan facing down) the cables would be tucked towards the mobo tray


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alelujah*
> 
> i did not know i can do that , i am planning on ordering sleeve cables on moddiy.com (know any shop that sells xfx sleeve cables cheaper?)
> 
> im planning on buying XSPC AX240 - Black (but it is still out of stock) or this Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 240mm (any thought on the two rads? like bad quality or something?)


Yes you can do what DarthBaggins just said, it will look neater that way.

I think both rads are not bad. It's down to your preference on how they look. I must say the AX rads look sleek.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I would lean more towards the XSPC rads personally


----------



## captvizcenzo

Me too! The matte finish on the AX blends better with the case.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Also they're better made rads as compared to alphcool


----------



## Joe-Gamer

Hi, my first post on here, I recently water cooled my C70, you guys want some pics? Its got a 240mm rad in the front and external 360mm nexxxos mosta mounted on the top of the case. Cooled my gpu and cpu. Temps drop on gpu 50c under load
CPU- I5 2500K 4.5GHZ idle temps 30-36c, load 50-60c
GPU R9 290 MSI gaming idle 32c, load 44c
128GB SSD 1TB WD Black ( drive bay mounted)
MSI Z77A G43 mobo, my cpu and mobo are a few years old.
Pump is ddc 1t, 360mm nexxxos 80mm rad external, 240mm xspc internal. EK res. all second hand done it on the cheap. £89 for above.
EK full cover R9 290 rev 2.0 gpu block £90, ek supreme £30. phoyba fittings, pipe is 13/10mm.
What do you guys think?


----------



## Joe-Gamer




----------



## kizwan

@Joe-Gamer, that look good.







I'm not fan of external radiator but that just my personal preference.

Look like you're missing one fan on the top radiator.


----------



## jameyscott

Is there any particular reason you went with external? I fit a alphacool monsta 360 in the front.


----------



## d3adsy

Hi mates! I thought that i will share a little window mod that i did to my C70 case. It all started when i wanted to replace my side window for a clear one, but in the making of that i managed to break one standoff of the plastic rim that surrounds the window and it was unfixable. So what i did was i cut away all standoffs of the plastic rim with this cutting tool.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






But be careful when cutting, the plastic rim could break easily. So when the standoff where all removed i grabbed my cordless drill driver and 2 drill bits.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Smaller drill bit is in size of 2.5mm and bigger is 4mm as the bolts i used where M4x12mm (because i used a 5 or 6mm thick plexiglass) as shown on picture.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






With smaller drill bit (2,5mm) i drilled a guidance hole through the standoff or what was left of it after cutting and after that i used bigger drill bit (4mm) for final hole size. When i drilled the final hole size which was 4mm i drilled it from the same side where the standoffs where. I placed the plastic rims on the side panel where they should be and the it was easy to me to drill the 4mm hole. Sorry for not having picture for that part of the making and the rest was pretty straightforward when all the holes where done. I inserted the bolts into the holes through the plexiglass and secured it with the nut like shown on the picture.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




 


That's all! Feel free to ask some questions if you have any. I would gladly answer them. And some final pictures. Sorry again for not so good pictures.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kizwan

@d3adsy, nice work!







It does look great with the hex screws.


----------



## d3adsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> @d3adsy, nice work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does look great with the hex screws.


Thanks! It sure does


----------



## DarthBaggins

The external screws look mint


----------



## Joe-Gamer

How could you fit a 360 monsta in the front? No front pannel? I had the rad and the only way i could use it was to go external i think.


----------



## d3adsy

Clear the front of the case. Take out drive cages and that 5.25 bay and i think you must relocate power button, reset button and all that (i personaly don't have experiance with that monsta 360 rad).


----------



## jameyscott

Check out my build log for pics.its white hippogryph. Still a lot of work to do on it, but you'll be able to see how I did it.

No relocation of the front panel need just a drill a few new holes, tsle out the 5.25 inch bay and bam. 360monsta.


----------



## Joe-Gamer

ah, I have a Blu ray drive and my HDD mounted in the drive bays so I couldn't do that








I took out the hdd cages and put a 240mm rad flat against the front inside of the case.
I put a new window in my C70 today, took the black strips out cut off the pegs and super glued them on and super glued on a solid dark grey window, looks stock


----------



## Gavush

Just ordered the brand new (released an hour ago) Swiftech H240-X 280mm AIO open loop cooler. I expect to have to relocate or remove my optical drive but totally looking forward to it after the disappointment I had with the kraken x61 I tried briefly.


----------



## jlhawn

I would like to ask if anyone on here has a high pitched sound if you remove the front dust filter and put the front panel back on? I have all Noctua fans in my C70, the 2 in front are high static pressure due to the filter but the filter does restrict air flow so I took it out to test and the noise is awful. I run all my fans at full speed, if I turn the front 2 down the noise is gone. I tried the Corsair fans that came with the case and they make the same noise, I tried 2 Cougar fans I have and I get the same noise. so I think it's due to the grill design on this case. I must run my fans at full speed due to my system runs the Folding program and SETI. I was thinking of cutting the grill out around the fans, not the entire grill just round fan holes. I would like opinions on the hole cutting from user's on here as I don't know if it would ruin the look of this case.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I would like to ask if anyone on here has a high pitched sound if you remove the front dust filter and put the front panel back on? I have all Noctua fans in my C70, the 2 in front are high static pressure due to the filter but the filter does restrict air flow so I took it out to test and the noise is awful. I run all my fans at full speed, if I turn the front 2 down the noise is gone. I tried the Corsair fans that came with the case and they make the same noise, I tried 2 Cougar fans I have and I get the same noise. so I think it's due to the grill design on this case. I must run my fans at full speed due to my system runs the Folding program and SETI. I was thinking of cutting the grill out around the fans, not the entire grill just round fan holes. I would like opinions on the hole cutting from user's on here as I don't know if it would ruin the look of this case.


I don't recall high pitch but without the filter, it does make the sound of the air moving through the honeycomb holes louder.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I don't recall high pitch but without the filter, it does make the sound of the air moving through the honeycomb holes louder.


yeah your right I just checked again by turning them down then back up and it is louder and no high pitch.
my ears are kinda goofy sometimes as I drive a 1/4 mile race car and never used ear plugs as I thought the padding in my helmet was good enough. so I say their quiet with the filter in place as the air flow is restricted. if I have the front panel off the fans are very quiet at full speed so the front grill is was causes the air flow noise. it's driving me crazy. I just don't know if I should cut out the grill for my 2 fans.


----------



## kizwan

No need to. Just take off the front panel when folding. C70 look ok with front panel off. Unless you done it properly, it would look ugly if you cut the grills though.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> No need to. Just take off the front panel when folding. C70 look ok with front panel off. Unless you done it properly, it would look ugly if you cut the grills though.


if I did cut round holes I would install edge molding around the cutouts. I have lots of tools and am good at cutting and fabricating due to being a auto and truck tech for 30+ years, and owning a race car requires lots of fab work.
but for now I think I will just leave the cover off.
thanks for your help.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> if I did cut round holes I would install edge molding around the cutouts. I have lots of tools and am good at cutting and fabricating due to being a auto and truck tech for 30+ years, and owning a race car requires lots of fab work.
> but for now I think I will just leave the cover off.
> thanks for your help.


If that is the case, I think it's good idea to cut round holes. I think it would look great but not with noctua. Maybe Corsair or Cougar Vortex fans.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> If that is the case, I think it's good idea to cut round holes. I think it would look great but not with noctua. Maybe Corsair or Cougar Vortex fans.


hey now those Noctua colors are beautiful,







no they are kinda odd but the color grows on you after awhile.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> hey now those Noctua colors are beautiful,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no they are kinda odd but the color *grows on you after awhile*.


That's called Stockholm syndrome.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> That's called Stockholm syndrome.


good one.


----------



## USlatin

Anyone think my reset button might have died on me? It sure isn't working anymore. Could it be something else keeping it from reseting the system? It isn't like it got damaged that I am aware of and I am the only one that uses this rig


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USlatin*
> 
> Anyone think my reset button might have died on me? It sure isn't working anymore. Could it be something else keeping it from reseting the system? It isn't like it got damaged that I am aware of and I am the only one that uses this rig


I'm very rarely use the reset button. Recently, like two days ago maybe, my pc crashed when overclocking the GPU & I want to use the reset button but it was unresponsive. Probably mine broken too. It just a soft on/off switch button. I would be really surprise if it was broken. I don't want to test it now since I'm using the pc. Maybe later.


----------



## d3adsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USlatin*
> 
> Anyone think my reset button might have died on me? It sure isn't working anymore. Could it be something else keeping it from reseting the system? It isn't like it got damaged that I am aware of and I am the only one that uses this rig


Did you recently removed your front cover, if so it could be your problem why your reset button isn't working. I know it from my own experience. Try removing front cover and but it back and try pushing the reset again (it must make a click if you push it).


----------



## USlatin

I did a few days ago when I installed 120mm x 20mm fans in the front to get a little space between the blades and the filter to make things quieter
I will mess around with it today, and also will check out the cables make sure everything looks in order

BTW, does anyone know what the CMF is on the stock Corsair 120mm fans?


----------



## USlatin

About the reset button, I looked at the cables and everything seems to be plugged in where it should, no obvious signs of damage that I can see, reset button is still unresponsive, but computer is still not powering off by itself either

About the fans, the model number for the two fans I pulled from the front intake was *A1225M12S*

I found this on other forums:
Quote:


> 120mm Corsair A1225M12S
> 1200 RPM +/- 10% 32.95 CFM 18dBA .11+/- .02A 3 pin
> Source>Corsair Tech Support


If this is true, then I upped the CMF by 29.5 CMF each, so an additional 59 CMF intake total, and I have to say it really isn't louder, it might be a touch quieter or maybe a touch louder, but mostly I think it just sounds different, and in my opinion the sound is cooler, no pun intended


----------



## d3adsy

My fans with same model number are 0.38A @ 12V


----------



## USlatin

I was just looking at CMF, rpm and dB. What are you looking at? Amps?


----------



## d3adsy

Yes.


----------



## DarthBaggins

There is no such thing as quiet for the delta's in my case, lol but they carry a max of 150cfm apiece at 3800rpms


----------



## USlatin

Is that a reading from software (if so which software)? Or did you find the specs somewhere?


----------



## DarthBaggins

I know they go to 3845rpms, and their specs from the manufacturer. They carry a high mmh2o as well


----------



## fable55255

I am looking to get an NZXT Hue and am wondering what you guys did around the rear exhaust fan? I see the completed look and it's great, but as far as I can tell the gap between the fan and the side of the case is smaller than the width of the LED strip. Any tips appreciated!


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fable55255*
> 
> I am looking to get an NZXT Hue and am wondering what you guys did around the rear exhaust fan? I see the completed look and it's great, but as far as I can tell the gap between the fan and the side of the case is smaller than the width of the LED strip. Any tips appreciated!


I don't know if any of my pictures will help, but I just stuck it in between the fan and case. I orignally had it going around the fan but it was all twisted and it the glue would separate. Maybe due to the vibration or the plastic of the fan, not sure. Doing it like this has been much better for me.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## fable55255

Also are those white grommets on the plate there? I want to do something similar.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fable55255*
> 
> Also are those white grommets on the plate there? I want to do something similar.


On the front panel? It's a sand/tan camo colour but yea. I modded my NZXT hue controller into a drive bay cover.


----------



## jlhawn

my new Gigabyte Gaming G1 GTX 970 in my C70 case, I am posting this as some users have been concerned with the length of the graphics card, as you can see even if my top hdd cage was installed I would still have plenty of room.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Very nice! You had what, a 580 before? Hows the performance?

Might seem like an odd suggestion but I think you should get rid of that 1200w psu, a 600w unit would probably be overkill. Even if you SLI'd the 970


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Very nice! You had what, a 580 before? Hows the performance?
> 
> Might seem like an odd suggestion but I think you should get rid of that 1200w psu, a 600w unit would probably be overkill. Even if you SLI'd the 970


I had 2 580's then I had a single 680 and now the 970. the 1200 is from when I had my 2 580's. I have a EVGA Super Nova G2 1000 with red sleeved cables for my X99 build around January 2015, then this system will be a backup with the 680 put back in it..
the performance is great, and it overclocks nice. in some games I get 1580 mhz boost.


----------



## oDeFeZ

Hi people!

Just want to share my rig updates as I decided to go liquid cooled with some Corsair kits.

There's a H100i in the CPU and a H75 with NZXT Kraken G10 on each GTX 660Ti.

I decided to put the Kraken G10 beacause of the delay on Corsair's HG10.

Here's the actual configuration:



And here the numbers at idle:


----------



## Diabedo

I cut out 120mm holes on the grill portion of the window to allow more air flow


Im planning on removing the bottom drive bay and making a custom box out of acrylic to conceal the PSW all the way to the front of the case so i have room to hide ugly wires. I want the clean show room interior look. Im also looking at custom loop components too.


I had to do this the first time i saw this mod being done, and I'm not gonna lie it was a contributing factor to me choosing this case haha. And I painted the face of the naked drive to match the military theme.


This is an older pic. But you get the idea.


----------



## Gavush

I like the yellow and black behind the cover!


----------



## Phantomas 007

Any ideas for PSU cover ?


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diabedo*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut out 120mm holes on the grill portion of the window to allow more air flow
> 
> 
> Im planning on removing the bottom drive bay and making a custom box out of acrylic to conceal the PSW all the way to the front of the case so i have room to hide ugly wires. I want the clean show room interior look. Im also looking at custom loop components too.
> 
> 
> I had to do this the first time i saw this mod being done, and I'm not gonna lie it was a contributing factor to me choosing this case haha. And I painted the face of the naked drive to match the military theme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an older pic. But you get the idea.


Do you have a link to a guide for that front panel optical drive mod?


----------



## Gavush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Do you have a link to a guide for that front panel optical drive mod?


----------



## Gavush

I installed my Swiftech H240-X open-loop cooler this morning. It's a 280mm / dual 140mm fan radiator, reservoir and pump unit with Swiftech's Apogee XL water-block. These Swiftech units are made to be expandable - you can add additional radiators and GPU coolers to the loop & the pump is up to the task. Plus, the radiator is made from copper rather than aluminum. It also comes with a super handy PWM splitter. This was actually the first H240-X to be sold. After returning my Kraken X61 I waited patiently for the 280mm version of the H220-X to come out. (ok, not so patiently - I sent their customer service representative multiple messages here on OCN asking if they were in yet) The night of the release they decided to give away the first one that was ordered and I was refreshing their webpage like a madman and got in the first order, so I just had to pay shipping! It is a 15mm spaced radiator but it does fit in our 20mm spacing holes, just without the grommets. It barely clears the drive bay brace. See my H240-X album for more photos and notes. Much like Corsair; Swiftech provides excellent customer service with brand representatives here on OCN that go out of their way to help you out.


----------



## kennysgh05t

Got my C70 Arctic White Delivered yesterday!!!









Just Placed my order for NZXT White LED Strip, Corsair AF120 White LED fans.

And BitFinex White Sleeved cable extensions

Will post pic Soon!!!


----------



## SkyFred

Hi guys ! I'm joining the crew, I got my C70 last saturday and moved my 2 years old rig into it, replacing my GTX 560 by a 970









Some pics I took with my phone, sorry for the bad quality :


----------



## Gavush

Welcome to the club! It's a great case.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Check out my build log for pics.its white hippogryph. Still a lot of work to do on it, but you'll be able to see how I did it.
> 
> No relocation of the front panel need just a drill a few new holes, tsle out the 5.25 inch bay and bam. 360monsta.


I hope you don't mind. I added link to your build log at first post, under build logs section.















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> my new Gigabyte Gaming G1 GTX 970 in my C70 case, I am posting this as some users have been concerned with the length of the graphics card, as you can see even if my top hdd cage was installed I would still have plenty of room.


That look nice & clean!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oDeFeZ*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi people!
> 
> Just want to share my rig updates as I decided to go liquid cooled with some Corsair kits.
> 
> There's a H100i in the CPU and a H75 with NZXT Kraken G10 on each GTX 660Ti.
> 
> I decided to put the Kraken G10 beacause of the delay on Corsair's HG10.
> 
> Here's the actual configuration:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> And here the numbers at idle:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diabedo*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut out 120mm holes on the grill portion of the window to allow more air flow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Im planning on removing the bottom drive bay and making a custom box out of acrylic to conceal the PSW all the way to the front of the case so i have room to hide ugly wires. I want the clean show room interior look. Im also looking at custom loop components too.
> 
> 
> I had to do this the first time i saw this mod being done, and I'm not gonna lie it was a contributing factor to me choosing this case haha. And I painted the face of the naked drive to match the military theme.
> 
> 
> This is an older pic. But you get the idea.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I installed my Swiftech H240-X open-loop cooler this morning. It's a 280mm / dual 140mm fan radiator, reservoir and pump unit with Swiftech's Apogee XL water-block. These Swiftech units are made to be expandable - you can add additional radiators and GPU coolers to the loop & the pump is up to the task. Plus, the radiator is made from copper rather than aluminum. It also comes with a super handy PWM splitter. This was actually the first H240-X to be sold. After returning my Kraken X61 I waited patiently for the 280mm version of the H220-X to come out. (ok, not so patiently - I sent their customer service representative multiple messages here on OCN asking if they were in yet) The night of the release they decided to give away the first one that was ordered and I was refreshing their webpage like a madman and got in the first order, so I just had to pay shipping! It is a 15mm spaced radiator but it does fit in our 20mm spacing holes, just without the grommets. It barely clears the drive bay brace. See my H240-X album for more photos and notes. Much like Corsair; Swiftech provides excellent customer service with brand representatives here on OCN that go out of their way to help you out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkyFred*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys ! I'm joining the crew, I got my C70 last saturday and moved my 2 years old rig into it, replacing my GTX 560 by a 970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some pics I took with my phone, sorry for the bad quality :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice work guys!


----------



## SkyFred

I've seen a lot of Corsair AF series in many cases in this thread, and I was wondering which one you mostly pick between Quiet and Performance?

I would like to replace my C70 stock fans by some better fans...


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkyFred*
> 
> I've seen a lot of Corsair AF series in many cases in this thread, and I was wondering which one you mostly pick between Quiet and Performance?
> 
> I would like to replace my C70 stock fans by some better fans...


I'd choose performance because higher CFM. Noise is not an issue to me.


----------



## alelujah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkyFred*
> 
> I've seen a lot of Corsair AF series in many cases in this thread, and I was wondering which one you mostly pick between Quiet and Performance?
> 
> I would like to replace my C70 stock fans by some better fans...


i am using performance , with stock speaker from monitor i cant hear the fan , and i dont find it that annoying in my silent room. Its not that hard to focus since its not that loud. ( i have 4 sp120 perf and 2 af120 quiet )


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I hope you don't mind. I added link to your build log at first post, under build logs section.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That look nice & clean!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work guys!


Dont mind at all! I just hope I can get some work done on it soon.


----------



## jimi977

will a thermalright true spirit 140 power fit in this case?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimi977*
> 
> will a thermalright true spirit 140 power fit in this case?


in the front? the case can have either 2 120mm in front or 1 140mm in front.
2 120mm or 2 140mm in the top.

edit: I just checked and your refering to a cpu cooler, yes it will fit. I just looked it up on google


----------



## USlatin




----------



## Gavush

I don't remember if I mentioned this when I posted my Swiftech H240-X install but I cut out the mesh for the exhaust fan the other day using a dremel w/ reinforced cut-off wheels, then cleaned it up with a grinding stone on the dremel and then a small hand file and used some flat black automotive touch up paint to treat the edges. I've noticed greatly increase airflow out of the back of the case though I did add two more 140mm fan intakes - blowing thru a radiator, so that might attribute to some of the increased exhaust volume.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> I don't remember if I mentioned this when I posted my Swiftech H240-X install but I cut out the mesh for the exhaust fan the other day using a dremel w/ reinforced cut-off wheels, then cleaned it up with a grinding stone on the dremel and then a small hand file and used some flat black automotive touch up paint to treat the edges. I've noticed greatly increase airflow out of the back of the case though I did add two more 140mm fan intakes - blowing thru a radiator, so that might attribute to some of the increased exhaust volume.


no you are correct on the rear fan grill as your increased airflow, it has been proven lots of times that cutting away the grill that is in front of a case fan will indeed increase the fans performance.








thanks for posting though so others that don't know this will now know.


----------



## noiiaz

Hello guys,

I've been an owner of the C70 for awhile, I have never posted the pictures of my rig though so I will share! It's an ongoing project, so it always evolves. http://i.imgur.com/hEobKkS.jpg

I got an issue with my front I/Os though (pictures included).

You know how the reset button is like a plane switch (you lift the cap and press it). My reset button is like, it doesn't click well anymore, it doesn't push through as smooth as it used to be.

I have had the front pannel replaced by corsair (they shipped me a bran new one) but it still does the same.



http://imgur.com/F7Gs2


----------



## USlatin

My reset button doesn't click or press in at all either. I am having another issue where the computer doesn't turn of after shutting down so I haven't contacted them yet.

Where did you call them and how quickly did they ship it? Did they rend you just the button ot the whole I/O unit?

Btw I just went ahead and filed a ticket with Corsair


----------



## jlhawn

my reset button has never clicked since day one, and it is very hard to push. but I think it's designed that way so it isn't pushed easily by accident.
although I have only used my reset button 2 times in a year as I prefer to restart my system correctly.
I normally push ctrl alt delete keys if my system has an issue as the 2 times I did use the reset button was due to my own fault with a bad cpu overclock.
but 9 times out of 10 if you use ctrl alt delete a window comes up and there is a choice to reboot or shut down.


----------



## Sempre

It would be great if the reset button is a sleep button. You can already do a force hard shutdown by holding down the shutdown button, so the reset key is useless for me anyway


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> It would be great if the reset button is a sleep button. You can already do a force hard shutdown by holding down the shutdown button, so the reset key is useless for me anyway


yes but to use the power button that way it has to set in power management, you can choose shut down, sleep, or do nothing. and by windows default it's set for sleep, thats the way every system is that I built and installed windows on was. I have mine set to shut down.


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> yes but to use the power button that way it has to set in power management, you can choose shut down, sleep, or do nothing. and by windows default it's set for sleep, thats the way every system is that I built and installed windows on was. I have mine set to shut down.


Yeah i too have it set to "shutdown" when pressed. But can't we do anything about the reset button


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> Yeah i too have it set to "shutdown" when pressed. But can't we do anything about the reset button


well the reset button is just a interrupter switch so it can't be set to do anything but that, it just temporarily interrupts the power when you push the button.


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> well the reset button is just a interrupter switch so it can't be set to do anything but that, it just temporarily interrupts the power when you push the button.


Didn't know that. I thought it was re-mappable like the power button. +r


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USlatin*
> 
> My reset button doesn't click or press in at all either. I am having another issue where the computer doesn't turn of after shutting down so I haven't contacted them yet.
> 
> Where did you call them and how quickly did they ship it? Did they rend you just the button ot the whole I/O unit?
> 
> Btw I just went ahead and filed a ticket with Corsair


My reset button also doesn't click too & mine is still working. I just tested it yesterday.

Regarding your computer doesn't turn off after shutdown, you might want to check your motherboard. Try re-seat the CPU & RAM.


----------



## kennysgh05t

completed my build on Friday..

here is some pic's


----------



## Phantomas 007

My C70 it's brand new and i think i have also matter with the reset button.I must press this for 5 sec to restart the PC.


----------



## kennysgh05t

I will need to test my reset button.. Never tried it.. Hardly ever use a reset button


----------



## USlatin

My reset button worked for about a week. I would lightly press it, it would push in a tiny little bit and my computer would inmediately restart, aparently due to power actual interruption. Then all of a sudden it stopped working. Someone said the reset is actually a breaker, and an abnormal number of people are saying they have the same issue, so this leads me to beleive that my shutdown issue is unrelated and there is a physical issue with these reset buttons.


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Yeah mine too. Something buggy with these reset buttons.


----------



## randomdude4321

I thought my reset button was SUPPOSED to instantly shut the PC down and restart it xD
I assumed that was the case because of the flip cover...my actual button pushes fine however.


----------



## DiaSin

My reset button is fine. Does what its supposed to with no issues.


----------



## alelujah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> I installed my Swiftech H240-X open-loop cooler this morning. It's a 280mm / dual 140mm fan radiator, reservoir and pump unit with Swiftech's Apogee XL water-block. These Swiftech units are made to be expandable - you can add additional radiators and GPU coolers to the loop & the pump is up to the task. Plus, the radiator is made from copper rather than aluminum. It also comes with a super handy PWM splitter. This was actually the first H240-X to be sold. After returning my Kraken X61 I waited patiently for the 280mm version of the H220-X to come out. (ok, not so patiently - I sent their customer service representative multiple messages here on OCN asking if they were in yet) The night of the release they decided to give away the first one that was ordered and I was refreshing their webpage like a madman and got in the first order, so I just had to pay shipping! It is a 15mm spaced radiator but it does fit in our 20mm spacing holes, just without the grommets. It barely clears the drive bay brace. See my H240-X album for more photos and notes. Much like Corsair; Swiftech provides excellent customer service with brand representatives here on OCN that go out of their way to help you out.


Hello , about those sleeved cables. Where did you buy them? I actually need sleeved cables for my xfx 1050 psu too.


----------



## Diabedo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> Any ideas for PSU cover ?


I'm going to get a 12" x 24" sheet of acrylic bend it at a 90 degrees and trim it so it fits. It should fit just fine, i may have to cut it in half to allow me to place it behind the side edges on both sides. 2 pieces should fit in easier then one long piece.


----------



## Diabedo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alelujah*
> 
> Hello , about those sleeved cables. Where did you buy them? I actually need sleeved cables for my xfx 1050 psu too.


http://www.moddiy.com/ is a great place to find those PC accessories that are hard to find. But is it based outside the US and shipping can get pretty pricey.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diabedo*
> 
> http://www.moddiy.com/ is a great place to find those PC accessories that are hard to find. But is it based outside the US and shipping can get pretty pricey.


Xoxide is a good site for these things too.


----------



## Diabedo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Xoxide is a good site for these things too.


ah. yes I love Xoxide, i had forgotten about them. moddiy is really cool is youve never checked it out tho. and i had just checked their shipping for the continental US and its now around $10 it used to be closer to $20. so there's that =]


----------



## Gavush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alelujah*
> 
> Hello , about those sleeved cables. Where did you buy them? I actually need sleeved cables for my xfx 1050 psu too.


None of my cables are sleeved? However if your psu has the same connection type as the corsair ax series you can buy the sleeved cables from corsair and every now and then they go on sale for 50% off.


----------



## Diabedo

the XFX 1050w seems to be completely modular, so he just need to buy a set of sleeved cables or sleeve the cases himself which requires alot more work. but it may be worth it for some, a full set of individual sleeved PSU cables can be very pricey.

in my case i purchase sleeved 24, 8, and 6 pin extensions from amazon for pretty cheep and hid the stock cases, i wanted them red they came black.


----------



## alelujah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> None of my cables are sleeved? However if your psu has the same connection type as the corsair ax series you can buy the sleeved cables from corsair and every now and then they go on sale for 50% off.


So thats your stock cable? Because mine comes in a one big giant snake and its hard bend and eat to much space.

And to the other guy (dont know how to quote two people hahaha) , i cant sleeved cables myself , dont trust myself that much. I guess i have to find a sleeved cable thats compatible with my psu


----------



## Gavush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alelujah*
> 
> So thats your stock cable? Because mine comes in a one big giant snake and its hard bend and eat to much space.


Yes, my PSU came with those flat ribbon style cables. They're difficult to work with and not especially nice looking but their slim profiles do make for efficient airflow.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alelujah*
> 
> So thats your stock cable? Because mine comes in a one big giant snake and its hard bend and eat to much space.
> 
> And to the other guy (dont know how to quote two people hahaha) , i cant sleeved cables myself , dont trust myself that much. I guess i have to find a sleeved cable thats compatible with my psu


Multi quote and hit quote on the last person you want to quote.


----------



## kennysgh05t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennysgh05t*
> 
> I will need to test my reset button.. Never tried it.. Hardly ever use a reset button


Tested my reset button.. Works just Fine..


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diabedo*
> 
> http://www.moddiy.com/ is a great place to find those PC accessories that are hard to find. But is it based outside the US and shipping can get pretty pricey.


Thank you so much for the link, much appreciated







.


----------



## Fanhunter

Hi!

I'm new in this forum, first of all sorry abaut my english is not pretty good.

I Have a C70 too and i want to do some Water Cooling, I'm searching the best performance without cut or change the case.

I Think this will be good and enought:

-1 of 280mm on the top
-1 of 240mm on the front

The SSD and HDD must go on the 5 1/2 bay.

My hardware is this:

2x GTX970 SLI (i think the 670 DCII from EK works on it)
Asus Maximus VII hero
I5 4690k
RM850 PSU (180mm longer)

Here's one pic, in this pic i dont have the SLI and the 850 PSU

http://s1099.photobucket.com/user/Facchi/media/DSCN0372_zpsbf7cac37.jpg.html

http://s1099.photobucket.com/user/Facchi/media/DSCN0397_zps37a3de78.jpg.html

I have to do more pics I know...


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fanhunter*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I'm new in this forum, first of all sorry abaut my english is not pretty good.
> 
> I Have a C70 too and i want to do some Water Cooling, I'm searching the best performance without cut or change the case.
> 
> I Think this will be good and enought:
> 
> -1 of 280mm on the top
> -1 of 240mm on the front
> 
> The SSD and HDD must go on the 5 1/2 bay.
> 
> My hardware is this:
> 
> 2x GTX970 SLI (i think the 670 DCII from EK works on it)
> Asus Maximus VII hero
> I5 4690k
> RM850 PSU (180mm longer)
> 
> Here's one pic, in this pic i dont have the SLI and the 850 PSU
> 
> http://s1099.photobucket.com/user/Facchi/media/DSCN0372_zpsbf7cac37.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1099.photobucket.com/user/Facchi/media/DSCN0397_zps37a3de78.jpg.html
> 
> I have to do more pics I know...


wow we almost have twin systems with the green C70 and all the Noctua fans, although pic doesn't show the green as good. I also have a GTX 970 now.


----------



## Fanhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> wow we almost have twin systems with the green C70 and all the Noctua fans, although pic doesn't show the green as good. I also have a GTX 970 now.


Nice one 2

The flash of the camera is the problem... i have to take more pics with natural light better.

Did you sleeved or it's buyed? I want to sleeve my cables but in red and black off course


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fanhunter*
> 
> Nice one 2
> 
> The flash of the camera is the problem... i have to take more pics with natural light better.
> 
> Did you sleeved or it's buyed? I want to sleeve my cables but in red and black off course


bought the sleeved cables from Corsair last year when they had them on sale for $39.99 U.S.
your pictures look better than mine, I used my phone with it's flash, I have a Canon 40D DSLR camera I should have used but didn't feel like getting it out and setup as I use it for landscape photography, so I would have to change the lens, settings, etc for indoor.


----------



## Lolocopte

Hey Guys,
Its my First Post here








I just got the Corsair C70 in Black and its just great my old case was an NZXT Phantom 630 and i didnt like it anymore.

Parts:
Cpu: Intel Vor I5 3570K
Mainboard: Asus Maximus V Gene
Ram: Corsair 8 GB Vengance Low Profile
Gpu: Gigabyte 7970 Ghz Edition
Power Supply:Corsair CX750M
HDD: 3TB Seasonic
SSD: 128GB Crucial M4
LG Blue Ray Drive
Aerocool X-Vision Fan-Controller

Watercooling Parts:
-EK Supermacy Evo Nickel/Plexi
-EK Fittings 16/10 mm
-Coolgate CG240HD & CG240HD
-Aquastream XT Ultra
-aqua computer aquainlet Pro 100ml
-PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT
Schlauch 16/10 mm

Fans:
- 3x Stock Fans
- 3x Corsair SP120 High Performance
Edition Lüfter
- 2x Enermax T-B Silent








Pictures



















I removed the bar between the 5.25 bays to fit the radiator.

The Build is still in progress















and never mind the crapy phone pics i will update them once im finished








I am going to finish the loop and later getting an clear window
Hope you enjoyed, feel free to ask me questions








Lolocopte


----------



## Sempre

Nice rig


----------



## Devildog83

This spring I was prompted to enter my C70 in the Corsair C Domination contest. I finally last week got my T-Shirt but to my surprise I found out I won a Bronze Medal with it. I actually got a medal a T-shirt and a MM200 gaming mouse pad. Better late than never. link to contest results and build log. http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?t=129389 under minor mods. http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?t=129389 I am in a 750D now but I loved the C70.

Here is the Medal I got, it's real bronze.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> This spring I was prompted to enter my C70 in the Corsair C Domination contest. I finally last week got my T-Shirt but to my surprise I found out I won a Bronze Medal with it. I actually got a medal a T-shirt and a MM200 gaming mouse pad. Better late than never. link to contest results and build log. http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?t=129389 under minor mods. http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?t=129389 I am in a 750D now but I loved the C70.
> 
> Here is the Medal I got, it's real bronze.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Grats man! You've earned it









Speaking of PC Domination shirt, I still need to bug James about that.. I never got mine.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> This spring I was prompted to enter my C70 in the Corsair C Domination contest. I finally last week got my T-Shirt but to my surprise I found out I won a Bronze Medal with it. I actually got a medal a T-shirt and a MM200 gaming mouse pad. Better late than never. link to contest results and build log. http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?t=129389 under minor mods. http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?t=129389 I am in a 750D now but I loved the C70.
> 
> Here is the Medal I got, it's real bronze.


Awesome DD









As soon as I upgrade my new rig to X99, I'll put the MVF back in the C70 and restore it. I plan to use some acrylic this time. Similar to what you did with yours


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Grats man! You've earned it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of PC Domination shirt, I still need to bug James about that.. I never got mine.


Thanks Joseph! I owe it all to you.







They sure do move slow over there







but I love the T and the Medal. Since I already had the MM200 mouse mat I gave that one to my stepson.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Awesome DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as I upgrade my new rig to X99, I'll put the MVF back in the C70 and restore it. I plan to use some acrylic this time. Similar to what you did with yours


Thanks "B", I will look forward to seeing that. My c70 got rebuilt for my son and I think he may have sold it for beer money.


----------



## Buehlar

You're kiddin right? That thing was gorgeous!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Thanks "B", I will look forward to seeing that. My c70 got rebuilt for my son and I think he may have sold it for beer money.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> You're kiddin right? That thing was gorgeous!


No, unfortunately not. I moved my stuff into the 750D and built him a new one and I believe now it's gone.



Sad days.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> No, unfortunately not. I moved my stuff into the 750D and built him a new one and I believe now it's gone.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> IMG ALT=""][http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2047162/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> Sad days.


I remember when you got the 750D and you painted or as you put it "getto styled" the C70 for your son.
It was looking aesome when you had it tricked out with the Crosshair & Devils.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> I remember when you got the 750D and you painted or as you put it "getto styled" the C70 for your son.
> It was looking aesome when you had it tricked out with the Crosshair & Devils.


Yep. the 750D even better with water on the CPU. Now I am sporting 290 that will be going under water soon too. Looking at 2 GPU blocks, the Komodo or the XSPC Razor. What do you think of either of those.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Yep. the 750D even better with water on the CPU. Now I am sporting 290 that will be going under water soon too. Looking at 2 GPU blocks, the Komodo or the XSPC Razor. What do you think of either of those.


If I already had the Raystorm like you and wasn't planning on swapping it out for an Apogee XL , then I'd go for the Razor









My OCD made me get CSQ GPU blocks to match the EK blocks I already had for the CPU, MB, and RAM








I love the look of the origional CSQ block anyway.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Yep. the 750D even better with water on the CPU. Now I am sporting 290 that will be going under water soon too. Looking at 2 GPU blocks, the Komodo or the XSPC Razor. What do you think of either of those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I already had the Raystorm like you and wasn't planning on swapping it out for an Apogee XL , then I'd go for the Razor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My OCD made me get CSQ GPU blocks to match the EK blocks I already had for the CPU, MB, and RAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the look of the origional CSQ block anyway.
Click to expand...

I always like EK blocks but XSPC for CPU. The EK blocks for CPU is boring IMO. Both black, so they matched nicely.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> If I already had the Raystorm like you and wasn't planning on swapping it out for an Apogee XL , then I'd go for the Razor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My OCD made me get CSQ GPU blocks to match the EK blocks I already had for the CPU, MB, and RAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the look of the origional CSQ block anyway.


Going with the Razor does end up cheaper and I actually like the look, I do like the look of the Komodo and Apogee block a bit better though but I don't think a bit better justifies the extra cost.

I am not a big fan of EK water-block's. I don't mean the quality but the looks. I just think they are kinda' bland and unexciting. The outside of my case I want smooth and clean, grew up a bit from the C70 days, the inside I want to POP. Some think the exact opposite or that the whole rig should and be clean and, well, boring.

The C70 experience taught me a something about myself, dinkin' around the outside of a case is far less important to me than dinkin' around the inside.


----------



## Fly2thesky

Hello

Please anyone tells me how to remove the " block " on the bottom part of the C70 CASE.

I removed both of the HHD+Others Drives case.

But I can't see how to remove the part "on the ground case ".. I would like to put 2X120 mm fans.

EDIT : argh cant delete the post below...


----------



## Fly2thesky

How did you remove the ground case to put 2 fans next to the PSU ? please


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fly2thesky*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Please anyone tells me how to remove the " block " on the bottom part of the C70 CASE.
> 
> I removed both of the HHD+Others Drives case.
> 
> But I can't see how to remove the part "on the ground case ".. I would like to put 2X120 mm fans.
> 
> EDIT : argh cant delete the post below...


Screws on the bottom


----------



## DarthBaggins

Personally I love the looks of the Kryographics (aquacomputer) blocks on GPU's then heatkiller on CPU's since MiPs are no more







(if it's in the budget). I do dig my Raystorm on my CPU though just aminly since I didn't pay alot for it.


----------



## y01p0w3r3d

I moved my main pc from the 350d to c70 in military green








  

Lots of cat fur I had to remove from the tear down, not from the kitten ( see pics below ) but from the 15year old ***** / cat ( oops) that sleeps on it... some odd reason my cats like my cases
 

Specs is : Intel I7-3770k ; System Board: Asus Maximus Gene V ; Ram: 16GB DDR3 Corsair Veng 1600MHz ram ; PSU Corsair TX750M ; GPU: Asus 750Ti ; Storage: Kingston HyperX 120GB ssd for os+apps , Corsair Force GT 120GB for games and 1TB WD Green Drive for data [ music, videos etc ]

even I will move to a gtx 960 and upgrade to a full wc loop, but for now, this setup will do..


----------



## kennysgh05t

^^^^
First thing the came to mind


----------



## y01p0w3r3d

haha.. here is the picture of the offending cat that shed furr all over my 350d.. now she cant jump on my c70 cause I put 2 12cm fans ontop ...


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y01p0w3r3d*
> 
> I moved my main pc from the 350d to c70 in military green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of cat fur I had to remove from the tear down, not from the kitten ( see pics below ) but from the 15year old ***** / cat ( oops) that sleeps on it... some odd reason my cats like my cases
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs is : Intel I7-3770k ; System Board: Asus Maximus Gene V ; Ram: 16GB DDR3 Corsair Veng 1600MHz ram ; PSU Corsair TX750M ; GPU: Asus 750Ti ; Storage: Kingston HyperX 120GB ssd for os+apps , Corsair Force GT 120GB for games and 1TB WD Green Drive for data [ music, videos etc ]
> 
> even I will move to a gtx 960 and upgrade to a full wc loop, but for now, this setup will do..












Your cat was happy there. She was probably doesn't realized the two 120mm fans on the top of the case.







I have a male cat like that.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Sure the cat will find out really quick that the fans are there, lol


----------



## USlatin

so I opened the ticket about my reset button not clicking and once I uploaded the receipt they shipped out a replacement IO and said I didn't need to ship back the one I have now.

very annoying to have to re-cable all of this but no questions asked and quick turnaround (well 5 day shipping)

Reset buttom makes a distinct clicking sound, you can feel it click, nothing like the one I have now


----------



## Diabedo

Corsair's good like that.


----------



## Gavush

Those who have fitted radiators in the front of the case... I noticed there is just barely 280mm of space between the floor and the underside of the 5.25" drive bay cage. Does a radiator that measures out at 280mm total length fit or will some slight modifications be necessary? Standard profile vs monster - seems like there are two support bars or extrusions on the bottom that might would need to be flattened.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> Those who have fitted radiators in the front of the case... I noticed there is just barely 280mm of space between the floor and the underside of the 5.25" drive bay cage. Does a radiator that measures out at 280mm total length fit or will some slight modifications be necessary? Standard profile vs monster - seems like there are two support bars or extrusions on the bottom that might would need to be flattened.


I removed the bottom of the 5.25 bay (it still works apart from the bottom one when the rad was there) and you can remove the fan mounts closest to the front of the case, I did both to install the H110 but you make be able to get away with one or the other. Unless you already have a 280mm rad to measure up then I would just get a 240mm as that should fit with no modding required / very minor.


----------



## Gavush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Unless you already have a 280mm rad to measure up then I would just get a 240mm as that should fit with no modding required / very minor.


I was talking about a 240... a "240mm" radiator (2x 120mm fans) seems to be 275-280mm overall length when you add in the tank on each end.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> I was talking about a 240... a "240mm" radiator (2x 120mm fans) seems to be 275-280mm overall length when you add in the tank on each end.


Ah sorry, then yeh should fit fine with no modding.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> Those who have fitted radiators in the front of the case... I noticed there is just barely 280mm of space between the floor and the underside of the 5.25" drive bay cage. Does a radiator that measures out at 280mm total length fit or will some slight modifications be necessary? Standard profile vs monster - seems like there are two support bars or extrusions on the bottom that might would need to be flattened.


You will need to do slight modification. I think 280mm rad will be tight fit. I fitted XSPC EX240 radiator with 275mm of length in the front without doing any modification. You may need to cut a square hole at the bottom 5.25" bay, so that your rad can fit.


----------



## Gavush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> You will need to do slight modification. I think 280mm rad will be tight fit. I fitted XSPC EX240 radiator with 275mm of length in the front without doing any modification. You may need to cut a square hole at the bottom 5.25" bay, so that your rad can fit.


yeah I looked at your rig details and saw it was 275mm. Did the fan mount holes line up to mount it or did you have to make new ones? I wanted to use a Swiftech radiator and theirs are 280. I've procured one 7970 with a waterblock/backplate via ebay and supposed to buy a matching second one from the seller on Sunday (for the price of a 290x - pretty stoked as I've wanted a 7970 for a while nevermind two under water)


----------



## kizwan

The radiator is positioned with the ports at the bottom. This way it is aligned perfectly with the top 120mm fan mount. Even if the mount holes aligned, the best way is to re-drill the holes because the holes are threaded. Leaving it as it is will make mounting the radiator a little bit difficult. Doable but difficult. I mount the radiator using only the top 120mm mount holes. The bottom 120mm mount holes did not aligned at all but with only the top, it's pretty secure.

The EX radiator is shorter than other competitors. You probably need to drill new holes with different radiator at least & this probably the only mod you need to do.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USlatin*
> 
> so I opened the ticket about my reset button not clicking and once I uploaded the receipt they shipped out a replacement IO and said I didn't need to ship back the one I have now.
> 
> very annoying to have to re-cable all of this but no questions asked and quick turnaround (well 5 day shipping)
> 
> Reset buttom makes a distinct clicking sound, you can feel it click, nothing like the one I have now


Glad to hear that we were able to sort it out for you fairly quick. The key is sales invoice, as soon that customer service can validate your warranty, the faster they can process your request


----------



## DarthBaggins

Found a way to "ghost" my water temp gauge in my C70 thanks to some 5.25 bay covers from a Thermaltake V3 I had:


----------



## Lolocopte

I just finished my watercooling loop in the C70 and modded the window







I`m really happy







but the cables are still a mess


----------



## Kenpachi7

I'm thinking of getting this awesome case but will a ATX-E board fit ok even if i was planing on doing a custom water loop?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Don't think so, via Corsair's site it states matx and atx


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenpachi7*
> 
> I'm thinking of getting this awesome case but will a ATX-E board fit ok even if i was planing on doing a custom water loop?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Don't think so, via Corsair's site it states matx and atx


Can I fit Extended ATX (EATX) motherboard in Corsair Vengeance C70 casing?
Yes you can & without any mod to the case. Please pay attention to the size though. The biggest E-ATX so far that I know will fit without modification & without blocking the rubber grommet is 27.2 cm.

from the OP


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Don't think so, via Corsair's site it states matx and atx


Corsair say's you can't but it has been done by lots of C70 owners, there are a few in this thread that have done it.


----------



## Kenpachi7

Ok, i have a ASUS ROG Maximus V board that should work then? I want better cooling options for folding


----------



## Kenpachi7

Found this on their website

Motherboard Support : Mini-ITX, MicroATX, ATX, E-ATX


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenpachi7*
> 
> Found this on their website
> 
> Motherboard Support : Mini-ITX, MicroATX, ATX, E-ATX


they must have updated, back when I bought my C70 they only showed mATX and ATX in the specs for fit.


----------



## DarthBaggins

just saw that, I looked at the bottom w/ all the specs vs by the price, lol


----------



## Kenpachi7

With having a bigger board will it make it harder for custom water cooling? It seems like most ppl get smaller boards these days if they're not planing on sli or triple sli am i right?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenpachi7*
> 
> With having a bigger board will it make it harder for custom water cooling? It seems like most ppl get smaller boards these days if they're not planing on sli or triple sli am i right?


IMO ATX and EATX makes it easier to do just about everything in the system, I don't like small crowded areas to work in with my hands.


----------



## SalmonTaco

Mini-ITX in a C70 is just wrong.

I'm just sayin'.


----------



## y01p0w3r3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalmonTaco*
> 
> Mini-ITX in a C70 is just wrong.
> 
> I'm just sayin'.


----------



## Gavush

Is it possible to relocate the I/O panel down to one of the lower bays?


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> Is it possible to relocate the I/O panel down to one of the lower bays?


Not without involving some minor modding.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> Is it possible to relocate the I/O panel down to one of the lower bays?


I would imagine it would involve redrilling one of the lower panels.


----------



## Gavush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> I would imagine it would involve redrilling one of the lower panels.


yeah,. I just took a look at it and tho it looks like it can be done it would be more work than worth. I thought perhaps the I/O face panel was separate from the front cover but it's not, so you would have to cut it out and make a new one out of one of the old bay covers.


----------



## Axon

Heres my C70 build












Front intake: 2x 120mm Bitfenix Spectre Pro Red LED
Rear Exhaust: 1x 120mm Silverstone Red LED
Roof H110: 2x 140mm Noctua Industrial 2000rpm
HDD Cages Removed and HDD/SSD re located using an optical bay HDD cage
Front fan filter removed


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon*
> 
> Heres my C70 build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front intake: 2x 120mm Bitfenix Spectre Pro Red LED
> Rear Exhaust: 1x 120mm Silverstone Red LED
> Roof H110: 2x 140mm Noctua Industrial 2000rpm
> HDD Cages Removed and HDD/SSD re located using an optical bay HDD cage
> Front fan filter removed


looks very nice








I have the green C70 also.
I got mine right when they came out.
best case for the money.


----------



## Axon

I love it with so much room now the cages are gone im tempted by water cooling


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon*
> 
> I love it with so much room now the cages are gone im tempted by water cooling


they are known for easy water cooling setup.

I'm a air cooling person though, I had my liquid cooling days


----------



## Axon

I do think to myself is it worth it i have a H110 that cools my cpu no problems id like to watercool my 980's though, its just alot of time money and effort just to drop the temps


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon*
> 
> I do think to myself is it worth it i have a H110 that cools my cpu no problems id like to watercool my 980's though, its just alot of time money and effort just to drop the temps


just get a bunch of wonderful but ugly Noctua fans, and my Noctua cpu cooler keeps my 6 core intel cpu nice an cool.
Noctuas colors are odd to say the least but you get used to them.


----------



## Axon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> just get a bunch of wonderful but ugly Noctua fans, and my Noctua cpu cooler keeps my 6 core intel cpu nice an cool.
> Noctuas colors are odd to say the least but you get used to them.


You can get black noctuas but i like the bitfenix spectre pros for lighting i run noctua industrials on my h110


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon*
> 
> You can get black noctuas but i like the bitfenix spectre pros for lighting i run noctua industrials on my h110


yes but I bought all my Noctuas over a year ago and they didn't have the black/brown ones then.

have you seen the new AreoCool DS case fans? they come with different color lights or no lights and 120mm and 140mm
my next build will be all black inside so I was thinking of their non light black/gray fans.
heres a link, it has their other fans but just look at the AeroCool DS
for some reason the link will not work so here is a pic from new egg


----------



## indy14

Namaste maan









I'm looking to pick up a Military Green C70 over Black Friday for my first build (includes: GTX 970, 840 Evo, Noctua NH-D15)..

1. Is there room for 1 x SSD in the optical bay area, so that i can remove both HDD cages? (well i assume so, an SSD can really go anywhere).

2. Are the stock fans any good? How much of an improvement in temps will i see in replacing them?

3. I'm thinking 1 or 2 fans for starters, BUT which one's and where should i put them?

Should I get a 120mm for the front or would replacing the stock 120mm exhaust be a good start?

Or should i put a 140mm in the roof? Noctua or Corsair? All the noctua 140mm models confuse me. arrghh

Righteous.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indy14*
> 
> Namaste maan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking to pick up a Military Green C70 over Black Friday for my first build (includes: GTX 970, 840 Evo, Noctua NH-D15)..
> 
> 1. Is there room for 1 x SSD in the optical bay area, so that i can remove both HDD cages? (well i assume so, an SSD can really go anywhere).
> 
> 2. Are the stock fans any good? How much of an improvement in temps will i see in replacing them?
> 
> 3. I'm thinking 1 or 2 fans for starters, BUT which one's and where should i put them?
> 
> Should I get a 120mm for the front or would replacing the stock 120mm exhaust be a good start?
> 
> Or should i put a 140mm in the roof? Noctua or Corsair? All the noctua 140mm models confuse me. arrghh
> 
> Righteous.


1. Yes, I have my SSD in the Optical Bay. It's not supported or strapped in but you can easily do a quick mod to secure it

2. The stock fans are perfectly capable. You just can't control them from what I remember and they look boring. Improvements in performance if we comparing running an aftermarket fan at the same rpm would probably be minimal.

3. You could do either route. I started with 120's first then finished off with 2 140's. It's really a preference on how you want to ventilate your PC. The best method for me surprisingly was to have two 140mm fans as intakes on the roof drawing in cold air, as well as intakes in the front/bottom. This created an excellent amount of positive air pressure, where all the heat was forced out the rear. In most situations, I agree that exhausts should be at the top of the case because simply, heat rises. However, I found that it worked better to force the air the way I wanted to due to the orientation of the graphics card and CPU heatsink. It also reduced temperatures on the north bridge by a few degrees.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I'm sure people will tell you to do the traditional method, but in my case, I found that was the best on air. Now that I have a 360mm radiator, its back as an exhaust. Mainly for aesthetic reasons.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DarthBaggins

I have one of my SSD's mounted to the back of the Mobo tray







and another on the side of the 5.25 bays, also Silverstone makes a nice 5.25 bay converter that fits 2 - 2.5 ssd's and a 3.5 HDD


----------



## Gavush

That's a neat bracket but I would think getting the cables nice would be tricky, especially with two ssd. I have a two of these brackets - one for my HDD and a SSD.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> That's a neat bracket but I would think getting the cables nice would be tricky, especially with two ssd. I have a two of these brackets - one for my HDD and a SSD.


Dremel = instant wire routing solution


----------



## Jusiz

Hi, i'm new here!

This i my C70 Build!



Now i switching X99 and i asking if someone has Rampage V Extreme mobo in C70 case. Will it fit direct or need some modding to case?


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indy14*
> 
> Namaste maan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking to pick up a Military Green C70 over Black Friday for my first build (includes: GTX 970, 840 Evo, Noctua NH-D15)..
> 
> 1. Is there room for 1 x SSD in the optical bay area, so that i can remove both HDD cages? (well i assume so, an SSD can really go anywhere).
> 
> 2. Are the stock fans any good? How much of an improvement in temps will i see in replacing them?
> 
> 3. I'm thinking 1 or 2 fans for starters, BUT which one's and where should i put them?
> 
> Should I get a 120mm for the front or would replacing the stock 120mm exhaust be a good start?
> 
> Or should i put a 140mm in the roof? Noctua or Corsair? All the noctua 140mm models confuse me. arrghh
> 
> Righteous.


1: Absolutely. There are even adapters that let you mount four 2.5" drives in a 5.25" bay.

2: The stock fans are very good. They are just more basic versions of corsairs AF series fans, without the fancy color rings or anti-vibration mounts. I have all of mine plugged into a molex adapter, and they are fairly quiet at full speed. Replacing them IMO would just be a waste of money.

3: The case comes with 2 fans on the HDD bays, just move those into the front panel like I did. My additions for fans were a phanteks fan I had laying around (PH140HP - 140mm using 120mm mounting points, nearly silent at full) that I put in the bottom as an intake and the fans on my h80i on the top as an exhaust. Again, I see no point in replacing any of the stock fans from a performance standpoint.

Basically.. it comes with the two front intakes and the rear exhaust. If you are looking to add two fans, I would put in an intake in the bottom and an exhaust in the top. Here is a shot of my setup for reference. Click "View Original" in the popup for a larger version.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Dremel = instant wire routing solution


This is PROBABLY the most accurate thing about cable managing ever said.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jusiz*
> 
> Hi, i'm new here!
> 
> This i my C70 Build!
> 
> 
> 
> Now i switching X99 and i asking if someone has Rampage V Extreme mobo in C70 case. Will it fit direct or need some modding to case?


love all those Noctua fans.









my C70


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> This is PROBABLY the most accurate thing about cable managing ever said.


----------



## Phantomas 007

I think it's time to change the stock fans.

CORSAIR AIR SERIES AF120 PERFORMANCE EDITION or CORSAIR AIR SERIES AF120 QUIET EDITION

I'm thinking for quiet edition.


----------



## Gavush

Depends on what you've got going on in your case. Only the the three fans? Hard drive cages installed or not? How many video cards?


----------



## Phantomas 007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> Depends on what you've got going on in your case. Only the the three fans? Hard drive cages installed or not? How many video cards?


Yes the 3 fans.On the top i had installed the Corsair H110. 1 video card.


----------



## Gavush

Hard drive cages installed or removed?


----------



## Phantomas 007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> Hard drive cages installed or removed?


Installed.I have 5 HDD + 1 SSD.


----------



## Gavush

I would consider two sp120 performance for the front and one af120 quiet for the exhaust. I don't have those fans but I think that's what I would do in your situation. Perhaps someone who has used them in a similar setup could comment.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> Installed.I have 5 HDD + 1 SSD.


I would use the sp versions of the fans, 2 up front, 2 on the HDD cages, 2 on the H110 and 1 exhaust at the top back.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Like wise. 5 5HDD's will block a lot of air flow. The SP fans are designed to face static pressure (the resistance to flow) more efficiently. While AF's are better at pushing air through less/non restrictive areas.

Don't use SP fans on areas where there is little resistance. For instance, the rear exhaust fan. Get an AF. I've opted for all Silent fans from Corsair but Performance might of been the better option since you can control the speed. Even so, I have all my SILENT AF and SP fans, set at low as possible. Not sure if the low on a Quiet is the same as Performance. If it is... I just wasted my money on buying the Quiet editions. None the less, I couldn't find the answer so I just went Quiet.


----------



## x2Entendre

Finally finished my first build late last week! And I'm already looking for ways to improve it. Made the mistake of not getting a modular PSU. Probably gonna fix that early next year. But for now, any suggestions for better fan placement? Or suggestions about anything?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x2Entendre*
> 
> Finally finished my first build late last week! And I'm already looking for ways to improve it. Made the mistake of not getting a modular PSU. Probably gonna fix that early next year. But for now, any suggestions for better fan placement? Or suggestions about anything?


remove the top hdd cage and put your ssd's in the bottom, then put the 2 fans from the hdd cages in front behind the front panel.
like this.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *x2Entendre*
> 
> Finally finished my first build late last week! And I'm already looking for ways to improve it. Made the mistake of not getting a modular PSU. Probably gonna fix that early next year. But for now, any suggestions for better fan placement? Or suggestions about anything?
> 
> 
> 
> remove the top hdd cage and put your ssd's in the bottom, then put the 2 fans from the hdd cages in front behind the front panel.
> like this.
Click to expand...

^ This.

@x2Entendre, Also it will look better if you have two fans up top. Preferably 140mm fans. If you only have two SSD's, you might want to consider putting them in different place & remove both HDD cages.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> ^ This.
> 
> @x2Entendre, Also it will look better if you have two fans up top. Preferably 140mm fans. If you only have two SSD's, you might want to consider putting them in different place & remove both HDD cages.


yeah the 2 140mm in mine help cooling bigtime and makes the case look better,
I have 2 ssd's and 2 hdd's 1 hdd will soon be replaced with a ssd but I'm keeping my WD VelociRaptor 1TB hdd.
maybe I can fit 3 ssd's and the 1 hdd in the back and remove my lower rack/cage. I see how you put your hdd in back kizwan, does it get warm?
the VelociRaptors are smaller than a standard hdd but they are incased in a heatsink so they end up the same size as a standard hdd and you can't
remove them from the heatsink.


----------



## Gavush

While torn apart to do my full loop I added illumination behind the motherboard. Always wanted to do that.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> ^ This.
> 
> @x2Entendre, Also it will look better if you have two fans up top. Preferably 140mm fans. If you only have two SSD's, you might want to consider putting them in different place & remove both HDD cages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah the 2 140mm in mine help cooling bigtime and makes the case look better,
> I have 2 ssd's and 2 hdd's 1 hdd will soon be replaced with a ssd but I'm keeping my WD VelociRaptor 1TB hdd.
> maybe I can fit 3 ssd's and the 1 hdd in the back and remove my lower rack/cage. I see how you put your hdd in back kizwan, does it get warm?
> the VelociRaptors are smaller than a standard hdd but they are incased in a heatsink so they end up the same size as a standard hdd and you can't
> remove them from the heatsink.
Click to expand...

In my ambient, anything can get warm but it's nothing to the HDD. Maybe only few degress above ambient. As you can see it was next to the front radiator. Even exposed to the heat from the radiator, max temp it ever run at is in 40s Celsius. The Green WD HDD's should be running cooler than Blue & Black WD HDD's right? I think Blue & Black WD HDD's should running at 40s Celsius too, max.

I don't know whether you can see in the picture, the plastic HDD tray is attached to the HDD. Useful for protecting the PCB part of the HDD because it's really close to the front radiator. Both the radiator & the stiff power cable hold the HDD in place & it's pretty secure.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> In my ambient, anything can get warm but it's nothing to the HDD. Maybe only few degress above ambient. As you can see it was next to the front radiator. Even exposed to the heat from the radiator, max temp it ever run at is in 40s Celsius. The Green WD HDD's should be running cooler than Blue & Black WD HDD's right? I think Blue & Black WD HDD's should running at 40s Celsius too, max.
> 
> I don't know whether you can see in the picture, the plastic HDD tray is attached to the HDD. Useful for protecting the PCB part of the HDD because it's really close to the front radiator. Both the radiator & the stiff power cable hold the HDD in place & it's pretty secure.


thanks for the info, WD VelociRaptors pcb is protected by the heatsink it's incased in.
my 2 ssd's run 28c my Seagate runs 29c, and the Raptor runs 28c and get's to 34c when gaming, all my games are on it.
but I have 2 intake fans behind the front panel with one directly at the sdd's and hdd's. I think the Raptor will be fine mounted where you have your WD,
and like I said the seagate is being replaced by another ssd that I have but haven't gotten around to swapping yet.









this is a VelociRaptor HeatSink


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> While torn apart to do my full loop I added illumination behind the motherboard. Always wanted to do that.


Looks good!


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x2Entendre*
> 
> Finally finished my first build late last week! And I'm already looking for ways to improve it. Made the mistake of not getting a modular PSU. Probably gonna fix that early next year. But for now, any suggestions for better fan placement? Or suggestions about anything?


Put the fans on the HDD cages on the other side of the HDD cages nearer the front so you aren't just recirculating air so much. what are the rig specs?

EDIT: Sorry didn't see there was another page!


----------



## jameyscott

Sorry I haven't been as active lately. I've been busy with my new job and had a business trip all of last week. I have some good news and some bad news.

I will be going to the 900D. That's the bad news. Good news is I am still here to stay. My wife absolutely loves my case and wants me to build her a system, so I figured why not upgrade while giving her something she wants as well.


----------



## Gavush

I wish my wife wanted me to build her a pooter. That would be cool. Alas, she cares not.


----------



## jameyscott

Posted this in the wrong thread. :smack: was supposed to post this I the Air 540/240 club since I'm the OP.


----------



## deathroll

Hey guys. This will my first post at the forum. I want to ask some simple questions about cooling of Vengeance C70.

Which type of fans are came with C70 that mounted on HDD/SSD cage? Are these air flow or static pressure fans? What kind of intake fans do you recommend for installing on here (see image below)?


Sorry, I'm newbie in this kind of things.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathroll*
> 
> Hey guys. This will my first post at the forum. I want to ask some simple questions about cooling of Vengeance C70.
> 
> Which type of fans are came with C70 that mounted on HDD/SSD cage? Are these air flow or static pressure fans? What kind of intake fans do you recommend for installing on here (see image below)?
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm newbie in this kind of things.


Just put the fans from the HDD cages in the front, that's what most of us do. They are based on corsair's AF series fans, as SP fans are really designed to go on radiators.

Many of us also remove one (or both) of the HDD cages to improve airflow, and for aesthetic purposes. Here, you can work out how I have my airflow setup. Front/bottom intake, rear/top exhaust.


----------



## kizwan

Hi @deathroll,

Welcome to OCN







& welcome to the club! The stock fans not really good. It's good idea to swap them with better ones. I recommend installing fans there. If you can remove at least one HDD cage, I recommend it. It will improve air flow. If you're going to use both HDD cages, it's good idea to install fans in the front panel & on the HDD cages.


----------



## deathroll

Thanks for reply and welcome.









I've ordered yesterday 2x Corsair SP120 High Performance Edition fans that will be mounted on front of HDD cages. Should I have go with AF series or did I good to order SP ones?


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathroll*
> 
> Thanks for reply and welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've ordered yesterday 2x Corsair SP120 High Performance Edition fans that will be mounted on front of HDD cages. Should I have go with AF series or did I good to order SP ones?


I use the SP120 HPE fans in the front of the C70 and it's almost like they were made for this case. All the better if you have a fan controller and can turn them down just a little bit. Not that they are annoyingly loud at full blast. Scaling them back make them almost inaudible though at the cost of little performance.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I like my BGears Blasters on the front of my case, I would fit my delta's there if I could but then I know they wouldn't be quiet lol


----------



## jlhawn

I use SP Noctuas in front due to the filter.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Blasters are 103 cfm and 3.0 mmh2o rated (via BGears site)

Also looked up on Noctua, I'd rock these: http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=80&lng=en&set=1


----------



## Gavush

Nearly two years with my first rig - my C70. Spent a lot of time on it this week - Expanded my H240-X into a full loop using some ebay components (2x 7970 w/ waterblocks, extra rad) and an order from frozencpu.com - Though I've been eyeballing the Obsidian 450D (mainly for the 140 fan support) I still love my C70 and can't see leaving it!

Dec 25 2012:


Nov 29 2014:




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jigzsaw

Hello great community =)

i end up on this thread after buying my new c70 case and i just build my first gaming rig all by myself for the first time ever
but now i seek help among all of you guys who have much more experience than me , first here are my pc spec

intel i5 4690k
asus maximus vii hero
8 gb ddr3 ram kingston hyperx fury
antec edge 750W psu gold
asus geforce strix gtx970
corsair h110i
now my questions are :

for better air flow in my case im thinking about air series fan
since ive read many good thing about them
but do i absolutely need a fan controller or i can control them via my mobo just fine
and is my air setup in the pics below would be ok

red=AF 120 quiet edition
blue=SP 120 quiet edition

and i plan to remove the top hdd cage since i read its better for my gpu airflow

the front and bottom as intake and the rear as exhaust since my h100i on top is set as exhaust as well

i know as for cable management i could've done a better job after seeing how other people pc look in this thread
which are amazing , i know i can improve on that part but here is what it look like right now 

thank again im proud of my new case cause i really like the c70 and the fact i build everything on my own
add some fun in it so ill wait for replies/hint/help ill appreciate every help you would give me

have a nice day all of you

jigzsaw


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jigzsaw*
> 
> Hello great community =)
> 
> i end up on this thread after buying my new c70 case and i just build my first gaming rig all by myself for the first time ever
> but now i seek help among all of you guys who have much more experience than me , first here are my pc spec
> 
> intel i5 4690k
> asus maximus vii hero
> 8 gb ddr3 ram kingston hyperx fury
> antec edge 750W psu gold
> asus geforce strix gtx970
> corsair h110i
> now my questions are :
> 
> for better air flow in my case im thinking about air series fan
> since ive read many good thing about them
> but do i absolutely need a fan controller or i can control them via my mobo just fine
> and is my air setup in the pics below would be ok
> 
> red=AF 120 quiet edition
> blue=SP 120 quiet edition
> 
> and i plan to remove the top hdd cage since i read its better for my gpu airflow
> 
> the front and bottom as intake and the rear as exhaust since my h100i on top is set as exhaust as well
> 
> i know as for cable management i could've done a better job after seeing how other people pc look in this thread
> which are amazing , i know i can improve on that part but here is what it look like right now
> 
> thank again im proud of my new case cause i really like the c70 and the fact i build everything on my own
> add some fun in it so ill wait for replies/hint/help ill appreciate every help you would give me
> 
> have a nice day all of you
> 
> jigzsaw


I have an ASUS Sabertooth motherboard and I control 3 of my fans via the bios and it works fine for me.
ASUS also has FanXpert software that should be on the disk that came with your board.
I have removed my top hdd cage and also put fans behind the front cover/panel for better air flow coming in.
I also have 2 140mm in the top for exhaust. here is my fan setup.
and nice job on your firat build.


----------



## Phantomas 007

Can i have some photos from ASUS MAXIMUS VII FORMULA Z97 or Z87 installed on the C70 ?
I worry for the standoff case


----------



## noiiaz

Hey guys!

I have a question for ya'll C70 users!

I need to fit 1 more rad in the C70. I want to go for a 240mm infront (removing the bays).

I want to use the alphacool nexxxos st30. It's 278mm long. The ports on the rad are a little extended and I think it'll cause clearance isuses..

Took a tape last night, measured, was 11inches ~(279mm)

I was wondering if anyone had a picture of a functionning ST30 infront? Or, what kind of rads would fit?

Master Mavis' C70 is running a monsta infront, but he had to cut the bottom mounting because his rad is so wide, but it seems to be fitting otherwise.

thanks a lot!


----------



## DarthBaggins

I have mine mounted on the bottom rather than the front but it's not an alphastool rad (swiftech on bottom and Black Ice GT Xflow up top)
from originally setting up loop in case


might be swapping the top 240 for a 360 that I just acquired


----------



## Gavush

I know I could squeeze my swiftech into the front if I flexed the bottom panel enough to stand the radiator up. I didn't like the fitment so I out it on the bottom. The swiftech is 280mm. Kizwan here on the forum used a 275mm rad iirc and was able to use one set of fan screw mounting. I would guess you could use the 278mm. It'll be close and you may have to make your own mount holes.


----------



## Lew666

How would you cool 2 780ti in the c70. Obviously cable management and remove both hdd cages. What would the ideal fans and set up be to give them as much air as possible.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I'd watercool them


----------



## Lew666

I'd love to but it's cost my cpu has the 220x on it. How much would get cost to water the cards


----------



## noiiaz

@DarthBaggins & @Gavush

Alright thanks a lot,

I have no real experience with craftsmanship but I recently bought a dremel so I will try to use what the case gives me as much as possible.

The length of my PSU is too big to put the rad on the bottom, and Im not a fan of how it looks so I will just try to make it fit, if not well ILL MAKE IT FIT!

thanks for the picture!


----------



## DarthBaggins

If you were to do a 360 uptop and a 240 on the bottom with a block for CPU and full covers on your gpus would run close to $500ish depending on part prices, I bought 3 out of 4 of my rads used (2-240's and 1-360). And both CPU waterblocks (Raystorm & Apogee HD)i have I got used along with my reservoir. So really you can cut costs if you're not afraid of used you can cut costs tremendously

When in doubt dremmel it out, lol


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> If you were to do a 360 uptop and a 240 on the bottom with a block for CPU and full covers on your gpus would run close to $500ish depending on part prices, I bought 3 out of 4 of my rads used (2-240's and 1-360). And both CPU waterblocks (Raystorm & Apogee HD)i have I got used along with my reservoir. So really you can cut costs if you're not afraid of used you can cut costs tremendously
> 
> When in doubt dremmel it out, lol


Something I have been wondering for awhile with this case.. wouldn't a 280 be just as effective as a 360 up top with how much of the 360 is blocked by the area where the handles mount?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> If you were to do a 360 uptop and a 240 on the bottom with a block for CPU and full covers on your gpus would run close to $500ish depending on part prices, I bought 3 out of 4 of my rads used (2-240's and 1-360). And both CPU waterblocks (Raystorm & Apogee HD)i have I got used along with my reservoir. So really you can cut costs if you're not afraid of used you can cut costs tremendously
> 
> When in doubt dremmel it out, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something I have been wondering for awhile with this case.. wouldn't a 280 be just as effective as a 360 up top with how much of the 360 is blocked by the area where the handles mount?
Click to expand...

With 360 rad, approximately 15mm of rad surface at both ends will be right below the C70 case handles. Basically approximately 15 x 120 (1800 mm2) of rad space (both ends) will have to "breath" at an angle. In my opinion, the affect on cooling performance maybe negligible.

Assuming both rads have same thickness & same FPI count, the 360 still can dissipate more heat than the 280 in C70 case. Or in other words; the 360 still have more breathable surface area than the 280.

280 rad: 280 x 140 = 39200 mm2
360 rad: 360 x 120 = 43200 mm2: 43200 - (1800 x 2) = 39600 mm2

The 360 rad still have 400 mm2 more rad surface than 280 rad. In real world, the difference between 360 & 280 probably just a couple of degrees max.


----------



## TheFightin

Can I join?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!













Unfortunately my phone doesn't do it justice.

But its got the EK Coolstream PE crammed up top, 240 in front, and 120 in the back. Twin DDC pumps.


----------



## kizwan

Welcome to the club, @TheFightin! Form available at first post.


----------



## deathroll

Hello fellas!

I have bought and mounted Corsair SP120 HPEs between front bezel and HDD cages in my C70 for better cooling. I plugged on my Maximus VII Hero with included low voltage extensions. When the fans spin high revolotion I hear terrible whirling sound. I tried the remove front bezel. The whirling sound have gone. I think air hits dust filter and hexagon holes then the sound comes up.

What do you offer to get rid of horrible noise? I suppose that same noise came over you too. What you have done in your case?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathroll*
> 
> Hello fellas!
> 
> I have bought and mounted Corsair SP120 HPEs between front bezel and HDD cages in my C70 for better cooling. I plugged on my Maximus VII Hero with included low voltage extensions. When the fans spin high revolotion I hear terrible whirling sound. I tried the remove front bezel. The whirling sound have gone. I think air hits dust filter and hexagon holes then the sound comes up.
> 
> What do you offer to get rid of horrible noise? I suppose that same noise came over you too. What you have done in your case?


mine makes the awful sound also and I have Noctua fans and the filter removed.
what I do is keep my fans on low speed using my ASUS FanXpert software, then when I game I crank them up
so I remove the front panel and just have the 2 top tabs holding the panel on and the bottom pulled away
3/4 inch and then I have no noise at high speed.


----------



## Gavush

Make sure the filter is clipped into the front panel correctly. If the mesh gets stretched out it can hit the fan blades too. If it's all floppy swap it out for one from the bottom and see what happens all three are the same.


----------



## Jusiz

My new x99 build!



And rampage v extreme will fit to the case.


----------



## whiteskymage

What are the specs of the included 3 fans and can they be used for radiator? Are they static pressure or airflow fans???


----------



## DarthBaggins

The stock fans are AF series fans, and really would only recommend them as exhaust fans


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiteskymage*
> 
> What are the specs of the included 3 fans and can they be used for radiator? Are they static pressure or airflow fans???


Here are the specs for the stock fans that are included in the C70

Speed - 1300 rpm (+/-10%)
Airflow - 50.5 CFM
Static Pressure - 2.26 mm/H2O
Sound Level - 23.5 dBA
Power Draw - 0.15A

Like what Darth said, I don't think its a good idea to use them as radiator fans. For optimal rad cooling, I would recommend getting fans that are made to push air through a restricted area like a radiator. SP120s would be a candidate for that.


----------



## DarthBaggins

even though that SP rating isn't too shabby for an AF fan


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Here are the specs for the stock fans that are included in the C70
> 
> Speed - 1300 rpm (+/-10%)
> Airflow - 50.5 CFM
> Static Pressure - 2.26 mm/H2O
> Sound Level - 23.5 dBA
> Power Draw - 0.15A
> 
> Like what Darth said, I don't think its a good idea to use them as radiator fans. For optimal rad cooling, I would recommend getting fans that are made to push air through a restricted area like a radiator. SP120s would be a candidate for that.


What type of bearings?


----------



## whiteskymage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Here are the specs for the stock fans that are included in the C70
> 
> Speed - 1300 rpm (+/-10%)
> Airflow - 50.5 CFM
> Static Pressure - 2.26 mm/H2O
> Sound Level - 23.5 dBA
> Power Draw - 0.15A
> 
> Like what Darth said, I don't think its a good idea to use them as radiator fans. For optimal rad cooling, I would recommend getting fans that are made to push air through a restricted area like a radiator. SP120s would be a candidate for that.


Can you suggest me *white* noiseblocker fans or other fans. Otherwise I would go take the Helix from Swiftech!


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3r0_k00l75*
> 
> What type of bearings?


Sleeve bearing
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiteskymage*
> 
> Can you suggest me *white* noiseblocker fans or other fans. Otherwise I would go take the Helix from Swiftech!


I am not that familiar with NB fans and type of fans they offer with respect to specific functions. If its going to be fan that will be mounted to a radiator, you would definitely want a fan that has a good static pressure. Our best rad fan at moment is the SP120, *here* is the spec. If you choose to use a non-Corsair fan, at least look for one that is similar or better than that spec.


----------



## whiteskymage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Sleeve bearing
> I am not that familiar with NB fans and type of fans they offer with respect to specific functions. If its going to be fan that will be mounted to a radiator, you would definitely want a fan that has a good static pressure. Our best rad fan at moment is the SP120, *here* is the spec. If you choose to use a non-Corsair fan, at least look for one that is similar or better than that spec.


Ok, hm... Well i already bought some Corsair LED fans so... Let's just drop it... I will go with SP120s if i need anymore. Corsair case and Corsair fans i prefer them going together







and sp120s have good static pressure so what am i thinking...

Thanks so much!


----------



## whiteskymage

Omg!! 3.1 mmH2O... Now, thats awesome!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiteskymage*
> 
> Omg!! 3.1 mmH2O... Now, thats awesome!


Yep, I have 3 SP 120 PWM's on my 360 rad and they work great. My system is cool enough where I barely hear them because they run at such a low RPM. I have all 3 running off of the 1 CPU header marked CPU fan1 here and the D5 pump is CPU fan2/ I use a fan header that runs all 3 of my fans at what ever fan/profile that I set the CPU fan1 header to run at so when the CPU heats up the fans spin faster.


----------



## whiteskymage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Yep, I have 3 SP 120 PWM's on my 360 rad and they work great. My system is cool enough where I barely hear them because they run at such a low RPM. I have all 3 running off of the 1 CPU header marked CPU fan1 here and the D5 pump is CPU fan2/ I use a fan header that runs all 3 of my fans at what ever fan/profile that I set the CPU fan1 header to run at so when the CPU heats up the fans spin faster.


Do you use Quiet edition SP120s? Cuz I was gonna go on and get performance. Anyway, now im kinda confused - should I change the Helix fans that Swiftech sends me as stock fans with H240-X cooler or should I keep them?

What is your CPU and radiator bytheway?


----------



## Gavush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiteskymage*
> 
> Do you use Quiet edition SP120s? Cuz I was gonna go on and get performance. Anyway, now im kinda confused - should I change the Helix fans that Swiftech sends me as stock fans with H240-X cooler or should I keep them?
> 
> What is your CPU and radiator bytheway?


I have a H240-X and I would keep the helix 140mm fans. They're very quiet and work well.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiteskymage*
> 
> Do you use Quiet edition SP120s? Cuz I was gonna go on and get performance. Anyway, now im kinda confused - should I change the Helix fans that Swiftech sends me as stock fans with H240-X cooler or should I keep them?
> 
> What is your CPU and radiator bytheway?


No, they are performance fans. Some might choose to use quiets on a rad but the performance run very quiet at low RPM.

The rad is an Alphacool 360 x 45 mm and the CPU is a G3258 Pentium. Not sure about the Helix fans.


----------



## TheFightin

Since we're on the topic of fans, i posted some pictures of my C70 a few pages back, and I have the Corsair SP fans that come with the H100i and up coolers. I bought them directly from corsair for I think $10 a piece and were at my door three days later. They come with multiple washers and mounting screws too. Good value for what is essentially the SP120s without the colored rings, but spin at a faster RPM I believe (they are a little loud). If you can handle the noise, or if its not a big issue, these fans are a great value.

Previously the OC I was pushing made my 9590 beg for mercy. I obliged, and purchased these fans. After an hour or two on BF4 the CPU doesn't pass 40c, and the GPUs are actually cooler.

Also, I'm hoping I can be added to the list of a 360 rad up top, and having a rad thicker than 35.5mm =)


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheFightin*
> 
> Since we're on the topic of fans, i posted some pictures of my C70 a few pages back, and I have the Corsair SP fans that come with the H100i and up coolers. I bought them directly from corsair for I think $10 a piece and were at my door three days later. They come with multiple washers and mounting screws too. Good value for what is essentially the SP120s without the colored rings, but spin at a faster RPM I believe (they are a little loud). If you can handle the noise, or if its not a big issue, these fans are a great value.
> 
> Previously the OC I was pushing made my 9590 beg for mercy. I obliged, and purchased these fans. After an hour or two on BF4 the CPU doesn't pass 40c, and the GPUs are actually cooler.
> 
> Also, I'm hoping I can be added to the list of a 360 rad up top, and having a rad thicker than 35.5mm =)


The C70 went to my son so I am in a 750D now. I am not sure a 45mm rad will fit in the C70, maybe someone else can answer that for you.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheFightin*
> 
> Since we're on the topic of fans, i posted some pictures of my C70 a few pages back, and I have the Corsair SP fans that come with the H100i and up coolers. I bought them directly from corsair for I think $10 a piece and were at my door three days later. They come with multiple washers and mounting screws too. Good value for what is essentially the SP120s without the colored rings, but spin at a faster RPM I believe (they are a little loud). If you can handle the noise, or if its not a big issue, these fans are a great value.
> 
> Previously the OC I was pushing made my 9590 beg for mercy. I obliged, and purchased these fans. After an hour or two on BF4 the CPU doesn't pass 40c, and the GPUs are actually cooler.
> 
> *Also, I'm hoping I can be added to the list of a 360 rad up top, and having a rad thicker than 35.5mm* =)


Done!


----------



## maybach123

i finished building my pc about 4 months ago and i have a c70 i will post a pic here soon


----------



## fa5terba11

can the top radiator be offset a bit? That is to say can it be moved closer to the front of the case? I know there is no native support for this, but I'm wondering if anyone has tried it and what there experience was. My rad and my mobo are extremely close at the mobo heatsink and it makes for some tricky finger work when threading compression fittings.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fa5terba11*
> 
> can the top radiator be offset a bit? That is to say can it be moved closer to the front of the case? I know there is no native support for this, but I'm wondering if anyone has tried it and what there experience was. My rad and my mobo are extremely close at the mobo heatsink and it makes for some tricky finger work when threading compression fittings.


Yes, just use the air holes for mounting the rad.


----------



## fa5terba11

Quote:


> Yes, just use the air holes for mounting the rad.


I don't know why this seems like such a revelation, but it is to me. Initially I hadn't thought I could do that, but then I was sitting here staring at the top of my case wondering. Thanks for commenting and I shall try it.


----------



## iamblamb

Hey dudes, recently finished my build. Love the case, great quality build from corsair. Here are some pictures, and if anyone knows how to get a better photo of the gauges let me know.... I'm all ears.


----------



## Phantomas 007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamblamb*
> 
> Hey dudes, recently finished my build. Love the case, great quality build from corsair. Here are some pictures, and if anyone knows how to get a better photo of the gauges let me know.... I'm all ears.


Nice







How you made the side panel ? It's your mod or you got it ready ?

Happy New Year.


----------



## iamblamb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How you made the side panel ? It's your mod or you got it ready ?
> 
> Happy New Year.


Yeah, it's just a clear piece of acrylic that's been smoked... Mnpctech has some good ones. The guys there also helped me track down the analog gauges for the front of it. Super helpful!


----------



## Phantomas 007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamblamb*
> 
> Yeah, it's just a clear piece of acrylic that's been smoked... Mnpctech has some good ones. The guys there also helped me track down the analog gauges for the front of it. Super helpful!


I know the Mnpctech but the cost for shipping it's the double price of the side panel.


----------



## Lacpiii

Hello

I have a question. Can I change the power button LED? I do not like that is white. And if it is, then I can take it somewhere leds?
Thank you


----------



## Lacpiii

Hello

This is my computer:

http://www.kephost.com/image/F07g


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> I know the Mnpctech but the cost for shipping it's the double price of the side panel.


I went to my local glass shop with my original window and they cut me a smoked acrylic one for $20.00 USD
then I bought small black rubber washers and a very sharp drill bit for acrylic and this is my result.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Every time I come back to this thread it makes me want to build a X99 ATX build in my (currently empty) C70







such a pain to lug everywhere though!


----------



## Diabedo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I went to my local glass shop with my original window and they cut me a smoked acrylic one for $20.00 USD
> then I bought small black rubber washers and a very sharp drill bit for acrylic and this is my result.


I found these sites a little while back:
http://mnpctech.com/mnpctech-clear-case-pc-panels/corsair-c70-window-replacement-clear-fan-holes-120mm/ For side window

http://www.pcnation.com/web/filtersearch.asp?searchtype=&url=Cases+and+Components&searchtext=corsair+c70 For replacement parts


----------



## Diabedo

I finally got around to lighting my system decently, here are my results. =]




Here she is in the light.


I used string 5050 RGB LEDs, I originally intended to go red but I don't know now. White looks good too.


I op'ed to put the LEDs on the side panel rather then in the case.


Because the LEDs are on the side panel I needed a good way to connect and disconnect the power when I want to remove the panel entirely.


Here are the 2 connecters.
Left: LED controller with IR receiver and a custom molex power connecter.
Right: Controller to custom LED connector (pictured previously).


Let me know what you think.


----------



## iamblamb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diabedo*
> 
> I finally got around to lighting my system decently, here are my results. =]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is in the light.
> 
> 
> I used string 5050 RGB LEDs, I originally intended to go red but I don't know now. White looks good too.
> 
> 
> I op'ed to put the LEDs on the side panel rather then in the case.
> 
> 
> Because the LEDs are on the side panel I needed a good way to connect and disconnect the power when I want to remove the panel entirely.
> 
> 
> Here are the 2 connecters.
> Left: LED controller with IR receiver and a custom molex power connecter.
> Right: Controller to custom LED connector (pictured previously).
> 
> 
> Let me know what you think.


nice, yeah I wanted my rig red too but the white looks so good... Hard decision man.


----------



## iamblamb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diabedo*
> 
> I found these sites a little while back:
> http://mnpctech.com/mnpctech-clear-case-pc-panels/corsair-c70-window-replacement-clear-fan-holes-120mm/ For side window
> 
> http://www.pcnation.com/web/filtersearch.asp?searchtype=&url=Cases+and+Components&searchtext=corsair+c70 For replacement parts


I really wish you would have stealthed that front drive, I feel like the case looks really clean upfront and it's a shame to mess with that.


----------



## Diabedo

i love the stealth look on these cases. top 2 on mine are and the bottom is still open


----------



## iamblamb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diabedo*
> 
> i love the stealth look on these cases. top 2 on mine are and the bottom is still open


So what's keeping you from getting some double sided foam tape and pulling the faceplate off of your optical disk drive to stealth it? Need a walkthrough? I like that you can bend the clips on the bay covers back and forth a few times and they'll break off so you don't have to use the dremmel.


----------



## Diabedo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamblamb*
> 
> So what's keeping you from getting some double sided foam tape and pulling the faceplate off of your optical disk drive to stealth it? Need a walkthrough? I like that you can bend the clips on the bay covers back and forth a few times and they'll break off so you don't have to use the dremmel.


Thank you but no. I know how to stealth them. I find tip snips to be the most effective. My bottom drive is empty because I have no use for a third optical drive nor an ugly third party device like a fan controller. So it's stock and it holds my awesome ROG magnet that came with my mobo


----------



## iamblamb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diabedo*
> 
> Thank you but no. I know how to stealth them. I find tip snips to be the most effective. My bottom drive is empty because I have no use for a third optical drive nor an ugly third party device like a fan controller. So it's stock and it holds my awesome ROG magnet that came with my mobo


whoops, looks like I meant to type all of that to the guy who posted before you... With the blue led's. Haha, no wonder I had no idea what you many by the third bay is empty.


----------



## Diabedo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamblamb*
> 
> whoops, looks like I meant to type all of that to the guy who posted before you... With the blue led's. Haha, no wonder I had no idea what you many by the third bay is empty.


haha i had a feeling that's what you were referring too. XD
The optical drive stealthing was the very first thing i did to my case, and was a big facctor when choosing the case. I LOVE THIS CASE! I just wish it was just slightly taller.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Taller and a tad wider


----------



## Diabedo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Taller and a tad wider


Yes! but otherwise a fantastic case. i love corsair. I got my case, Ram, PSU and closed loop water cooling from Corsair. I'm hoping to pick up the K70 RGB mech keyboard and their gaming mouse from Corsair (I desperately need a new mouse and keyboard, and hell "why not Zoidberg" ...urgh I mean Corsair.)


----------



## iamblamb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diabedo*
> 
> Yes! but otherwise a fantastic case. i love corsair. I got my case, Ram, PSU and closed loop water cooling from Corsair. I'm hoping to pick up the K70 RGB mech keyboard and their gaming mouse from Corsair (I desperately need a new mouse and keyboard, and hell "why not Zoidberg" ...urgh I mean Corsair.)


I don't like the k70. Base of it feels solid but the keycaps feel really cheap. Could just be me though.


----------



## Diabedo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamblamb*
> 
> I don't like the k70. Base of it feels solid but the keycaps feel really cheap. Could just be me though.


I have yet to even have the privilege to even see one in person so i don't know.


----------



## iamblamb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diabedo*
> 
> I have yet to even have the privilege to even see one in person so i don't know.


definitely use one first. I wanted one really badly but after one of my repair techs brought his by I decided against it. I was disappointed with it. Just my 2¢


----------



## Zuerg

Build I did for a friend.


----------



## Diabedo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamblamb*
> 
> definitely use one first. I wanted one really badly but after one of my repair techs brought his by I decided against it. I was disappointed with it. Just my 2¢


I'm definitely going to wait until I use one for myself before I drop $250 on a keyboard. I kinda assumed it was god because it's Corsair. lol We will have to see when/if i can try one out. Currently I'm on the cheapest most run of the mill, durable Logitech K120. But its almost 10y/o. Nothing wrong with it. But I need a mech keyboard lol.


----------



## jameyscott

I have three k70s. Two non-rgb and one rgb. Absolutely love the K70. My dream keyboard though is the k65 rgb with browns. If only if only


----------



## Diabedo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuerg*
> 
> Build I did for a friend.


Very nice, I have Cougar fans in mine too. I like the HP120's Corsair has, I think im going to nab a few more for the side panel. I was going for a black/red with military green look and the orange just doesn't fit right


----------



## deathroll

Do you recommend Noctua NF-F12s for front intake? I have had SP120 HPEs but these were too much noisy for me.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathroll*
> 
> Do you recommend Noctua NF-F12s for front intake? I have had SP120 HPEs but these were too much noisy for me.


that's whats in my C70, all Noctuas. I sold the 2 Corsair SP fans due to noise. some people don't care about the noise but I do.


----------



## deathroll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> that's whats in my C70, all Noctuas. I sold the 2 Corsair SP fans due to noise. some people don't care about the noise but I do.


You have great looking system. All are those fans NF-F12 except CPU block? I suppose there are NF-P14s mounted on top.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathroll*
> 
> You have great looking system. All are those fans NF-F12 except CPU block? I suppose there are NF-P14s mounted on top.


only the front 2 are the NF-F12, the rear is a high pressure, the 2 tops are 140mm same as the 140mm on the Noctua cpu cooler,
I chose the front fans due to the C70 restrictive filter and grill.
Noctua cpu cooler


front fans
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608026

top 140mm fans
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608017

rear fan
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608037

bottom fan
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608027


----------



## Diabedo

Fan noise has never been a issue for me. And I have alot, 4 on my H100i (push/pull) 2 in front, one on the opposite side of the HDD cage, 1 on bottom, 1 in the rear and 2 on he side panel. That makes 11 120mm fans and it's not THAT loud. There is lots of other stuff in my gaming area that make way more noise then my rig haha. I always go for performance over decibels. I built my rig to destroy my enemies and create (with Autodesk and Adobe) not necessarily be a silent machine.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Lol complaining of fan noise, you should hear the 4 Deltas I have in my C70 (on a rad in push/pull) now that's noisy


----------



## Gavush

Yeah... Fan noise is an issue for me since I've gone to water and even while folding my stuff runs low 50s CPU/GPUs at 20% fan and pump pwm. I have all pwm fans - xigmatek xaf-f1255 but they are starting to rattle after 2 yrs of intermittent use (I shut my stuff down when not in use except when folding...) I want to get something to replace them but pwm, white led and quiet are a hard combo. I might have to give up one of the three to get quiet. I'm thinking dead silent or noise blockersvvi can't stand the Noctua colors.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diabedo*
> 
> Fan noise has never been a issue for me. And I have alot, 4 on my H100i (push/pull) 2 in front, one on the opposite side of the HDD cage, 1 on bottom, 1 in the rear and 2 on he side panel. That makes 11 120mm fans and it's not THAT loud. There is lots of other stuff in my gaming area that make way more noise then my rig haha. I always go for performance over decibels. I built my rig to destroy my enemies and create (with Autodesk and Adobe) not necessarily be a silent machine.


Oh I don't mind fan noise as my system is on my desk 2 feet away with all fans on high speed, what I did not like about the SP120 fans was an odd sound they made besides the standard
fan air movement noise. drove me crazy.


----------



## iamblamb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diabedo*
> 
> Fan noise has never been a issue for me. And I have alot, 4 on my H100i (push/pull) 2 in front, one on the opposite side of the HDD cage, 1 on bottom, 1 in the rear and 2 on he side panel. That makes 11 120mm fans and it's not THAT loud. There is lots of other stuff in my gaming area that make way more noise then my rig haha. I always go for performance over decibels. I built my rig to destroy my enemies and create (with Autodesk and Adobe) not necessarily be a silent machine.


I'm using a few hyperboreas on my rad, their not perfectly silent when cranked up but it's definitely not loud. It's a nice low hum.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> Yeah... Fan noise is an issue for me since I've gone to water and even while folding my stuff runs low 50s CPU/GPUs at 20% fan and pump pwm. I have all pwm fans - xigmatek xaf-f1255 but they are starting to rattle after 2 yrs of intermittent use (I shut my stuff down when not in use except when folding...) I want to get something to replace them but pwm, white led and quiet are a hard combo. I might have to give up one of the three to get quiet. I'm thinking dead silent or noise blockersvvi can't stand the Noctua colors.


I was told these are good but I have not heard them for noise, the db's are in the specs.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835129072

Noctua colors have to grow on you







they have changed the color now but now there are cheaper fans
that perform just as good, I have had mine for 3+ years.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I do like Noctua's industrial series


----------



## Gavush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I was told these are good but I have not heard them for noise, the db's are in the specs.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835129072


yeah those are the dead silent ones I've got my eye on. I would loose PWM control but if I just run my stuff at 20% all the time anyway, I don't really need to have to control them with PWM and can just use the other mobo headers or maybe even a molex voltage reducing cable.


----------



## johnbradbury

Just ordered the Corsair C70 in black from Amazon, should be here tomorrow.

I'm not really much of a hardware person but I need a custom rig for some IT training I'm doing this year. I'm going to be running a number of nested Virtual Machine Instances (up to 20) so it's going to have to pack quite a punch.

I've not finalised the specifications yet but I know I'm going to be using a six Core i7, 64GB DDR 4, with a 3TB RAID0 SSD Array.

As it comes together I'll post some pictures.


----------



## Diabedo

seems like we got ourselves a
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnbradbury*
> 
> Just ordered the Corsair C70 in black from Amazon, should be here tomorrow.
> 
> I'm not really much of a hardware person but I need a custom rig for some IT training I'm doing this year. I'm going to be running a number of nested Virtual Machine Instances (up to 20) so it's going to have to pack quite a punch.
> 
> I've not finalised the specifications yet but I know I'm going to be using a six Core i7, 64GB DDR 4, with a 3TB RAID0 SSD Array.
> 
> As it comes together I'll post some pictures.


How many HDD are you planning on raiding? And no SSD's for virtual machines?


----------



## Diabedo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diabedo*
> 
> seems like we got ourselves a
> How many HDD are you planning on raiding? And no SSD's for virtual machines?


sorry i misread you were using SSD'd. But my first question still is valid somewhat. haha
A 3TB SSD i believe can only be purchased currently as a PCI-E card which have incredible read/write speeds of over 1GB/s but can run a whopping $20,000+. You must have one hell of a build budget.


----------



## johnbradbury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diabedo*
> 
> sorry i misread you were using SSD'd. But my first question still is valid somewhat. haha
> A 3TB SSD i believe can only be purchased currently as a PCI-E card which have incredible read/write speeds of over 1GB/s but can run a whopping $20,000+. You must have one hell of a build budget.


I think you have misunderstood. The 3TB SSD Storage will be a RAID0 Array, consisting of multiple disks. I'm planning on initially installing 5 drives, 2 in a RAID1 mirror configuration (System) and a further 3 drives in RAID0 stripe set. I'll host the VM images on the stripe set to ensure the fastest read/write speeds.

My total build budget is £2500.

.


----------



## Diabedo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnbradbury*
> 
> I think you have misunderstood. The 3TB SSD Storage will be a RAID0 Array, consisting of multiple disks. I'm planning on initially installing 5 drives, 2 in a RAID1 mirror configuration (System) and a further 3 drives in RAID0 stripe set. I'll host the VM images on the stripe set to ensure the fastest read/write speeds.
> 
> My total build budget is £2500.
> 
> .


Oh ok i thought you were raiding multiple 3tb SSDs and thats like wow op. i was confused.


----------



## johnbradbury

Well it arrived.

I'm not sure whether or not it's my OCD kicking in but I'm not entirely happy. The case itself looks and feels fantastic, especially the handles. However the side window is not only flimsy but it has a ton of marks and hairline scratches on it. Half the window has a protective film but you can see that the scratches and marks are on the window not the protective film.

Not sure if it's a quality issue or a one off situation, I just need to decide whether or not it's worth asking for a replacement or just getting a refund.


----------



## Gavush

The original window is quickly and easily replaced with a clear or smoked acrylic/plexi window. You can make one yourself or purchase one online... Most would agree the stock window is unsavory at best - that is unless you plan to utilize the fan mounts.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnbradbury*
> 
> Well it arrived.
> 
> I'm not sure whether or not it's my OCD kicking in but I'm not entirely happy. The case itself looks and feels fantastic, especially the handles. However the side window is not only flimsy but it has a ton of marks and hairline scratches on it. Half the window has a protective film but you can see that the scratches and marks are on the window not the protective film.
> 
> Not sure if it's a quality issue or a one off situation, I just need to decide whether or not it's worth asking for a replacement or just getting a refund.


just get a new window with no fan holes, you can buy them online for 20 bucks. I made my own for the same price, bought smoked acrylic from local glass shop. somewhere in this thread a few pages back are links to buy a window online.


----------



## gdubc

http://mnpctech.com/mnpctech-clear-case-pc-panels/corsair-c70-window-replacement-clear-fan-holes-120mm/#/category/320

They are starting to run low it looks like. @sebar makes some also for about the same price if you don't want to make your own.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> http://mnpctech.com/mnpctech-clear-case-pc-panels/corsair-c70-window-replacement-clear-fan-holes-120mm/#/category/320
> 
> They are starting to run low it looks like. @sebar makes some also for about the same price if you don't want to make your own.


thanks for reposting the link, I couldn't remember.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Apparently I never posted this here...

From



to


----------



## unitus

hi guys , new member here from Australia , I have recently just built my new pc in to the c70 case and love it.

I have a few questions I hoping that can be answered , I have been doing so much research and thinking that I don't know if I have over research and thinking these questions or not lol







mostly they have to do with cooling (Australia is hot







)... so here we go.

1. I am currently running the corsair h110 water cooler with my i5 slightly overclocked , now I have read all different opinions about intake , exhaust and push+pull to the point that I really don't know what is right and wrong for the case and plans I have , currently is its summer in Australia and the idle temps are around 34 - 38 degrees not sure what rpm the fans are at using asus fanxpert but defiantly not 100%...

currently i am running the fans on the h110 on the underside of the radiator within the case with what i assume is exhausting the air out of the case ( the airflow symbol is pointing upwards and the sticker on the fan is facing upwards ... sorry i do not have photos to make it easier as i am currently away on work ) is this what most of you guys would recommend ?

i have been looking around for different fans but from what i can understand the static pressure rating on the stock 140mm fans are not to bad unless i spend cash on noctua's , being from Australia we have limited stock on items already in the country.

2. i currently have 1 gigabyte gtx 970 g1 video card and am planning to add another one to sli once i get home from work , with regards to fan configuration in the case what would you guys recommend ?

i am a little worried about the spacing between the 2 cards but i wont know until i actually install the 2nd one but from the looks of it with the asus ranger board the 2 cards may sit fairly close to each other.

my thoughts so far have been add 2 x 120mm fans to the side panel to blow over both the cards to aid in cooling , currently with the 1 card while benchmarking unigine valley the card gets to around 60 + degrees.

3. over all fan configuration . my thoughts on this so far have been as follows.

2x 120mm static pressure fans in the front as intake
2x 120mm airflow fans in the bottom as intake - not sure if really needed
2x 120mm airflow fans in the side panel as intake
1x upgraded 120mm airflow fan in rear as exhaust - i did read on the corsair forum that changing the rear fan to intake helped with temps , just wondering if anyone could shed light on this ?...
2x 140mm static pressure fans as exhaust through the radiator on the top

now i am not sure if this is complete overkill or what , i am open to all suggestions and any help would be great

the only thing is i would like to keep all the fans one brand and style as i have some weird thing for that







( i am happy to keep the 140mm rad fans as stock as they seem to have decent specs )

i also plan to run a fan controller

i understand that there is no one solution for cooling needs of pc's as everyone has different setups etc i am just looking for some general advice as i feel like i have over thought this issue and don't wont overheating issues while gaming









once again thanks for any help and advice , and there are some awesome builds in this thread

cheers guys


----------



## benjamen50

Haha unitus. I did the same and fill every fan slot with fans. I do also use a dual rad on my corsair vengeance c70 I run two GTX 780s. I have a 10 port fan controller for all the fans. I use two static pressure fans for front intake. Stock corsair fan for back. Top and side and bottom all gelid wings airflow fans. And I do also I've in Australia too haha.

I'd reccomend a site called Pccasegear. I've bought quite a lot of stuff from there.

You'll find out that the top fans will take most of the heat out rather than the rear fan. That's if you have top as exhaust and rear as exhaust too.

Yes your fan configuration is fine. It is exactly like mine.


----------



## Phantomas 007

None has install ASUS GTX 970 Strix on this case ?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Not yet


----------



## unitus

Cheers benjamen i have checked out pccase gear before i am either getting the items from there or umart as my local brisbane store doesnt have much instock.

Phantoms i did look at the strix to keep everything asus but the gigabyte g1 have better clocks and are also cheaper


----------



## FiveStarZA

Forgot I took this pic. My first PC build in about 8 years. Completed early 2014. Amazing case to build in.

Only updates since, swapped out the 770 for a 980, added another HDD and sorted out the horrible molex to floppy cable going to the soundcard.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiveStarZA*
> 
> Forgot I took this pic. My first PC build in about 8 years. Completed early 2014. Amazing case to build in.
> 
> Only updates since, swapped out the 770 for a 980, added another HDD and sorted out the horrible molex to floppy cable going to the soundcard.


you should put all your hdd's in the bottom rack and remove the top rack for more airflow the gpu, do you have 2 fans behind the front panel?
I would think you do.







build looks good though.








my gpu runs very cool with the top cage removed. GTX 970


----------



## FiveStarZA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> you should put all your hdd's in the bottom rack and remove the top rack for more airflow the gpu, do you have 2 fans behind the front panel?
> I would think you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> build looks though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my gpu runs very cool with the top cage removed. GTX 970
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks









I did have the top cage out when I first started building, but then added another mechanical drive, so had to put it back in. I plan on upgrading my mobo, cpu and cooler later this year, so might rework the SSD so that i can get rid of that cage. Still getting really good temps even though its hot where i live, usually between 30C to 38C room temp and CPU has never gone above 60C. GPU runs at 70C max while under load.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiveStarZA*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did have the top cage out when I first started building, but then added another mechanical drive, so had to put it back in. I plan on upgrading my mobo, cpu and cooler later this year, so might rework the SSD so that i can get rid of that cage. Still getting really good temps even though its hot where i live, usually between 30C to 38C room temp and CPU has never gone above 60C. GPU runs at 70C max while under load.


they make a bracket that holds 2 ssd's and then it slides into 1 hdd slot, thats how I have 2 of ssd's


----------



## Ydrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> None has install ASUS GTX 970 Strix on this case ?


Here's my c70 with strix gtx 970


----------



## beta bull3t

put a new mb in to the M.O.D sabtertooth990fx r2.0 new AMD FX8350 Black Edition 8 Core and a new gpu Asus AMD Radeon R9 290 DirectCU II OC Graphics Card (4GB, GDDR5,




http://www.overclock.net/t/1305591/lightbox/post/23398682/id/2315149
http://www.overclock.net/t/1305591/lightbox/post/23398682/id/2315150


----------



## kizwan

That look nice & clean, @beta bull3t! I really like what you did to your C70 exterior.


----------



## beta bull3t

thanks kizwan , more to be soon in the log


----------



## smokenabolovitz

count me in....
this case is awesome... love the all steel aspect... gonna take my time and sink the best gear i can afford into this thing....
....after a few days at home i just had to paint it. sorry for the poor lighting and bad photography


----------



## Phantomas 007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smokenabolovitz*
> 
> count me in....
> this case is awesome... love the all steel aspect... gonna take my time and sink the best gear i can afford into this thing....
> ....after a few days at home i just had to paint it. sorry for the poor lighting and bad photography


Very nice







But i think it will be better if you paint also the top 5.25 i/o panel cover







.


----------



## smokenabolovitz

i dont mind the top slot being stock... something like this is going under it....






im also using a dvd drive... so far everything ive seen on stealthing the drives looks pretty chintzy .. so the ports wont really be visible anyway for the most part


----------



## smokenabolovitz

valid point though.... the more i look at it... but... it was fussy to tape around that stuff.... maybe i can customize something into it to make it blend better... it would be alot of work to mask it all up again... but maybe... the case is empty for ten more days until i buy the asus z97 sabertooth mark 1 mobo and the i7 4790k ive chosen... i cant wait to get this project rolling but , im also going to take my time. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## smokenabolovitz

to break up the monotony of the camo process i was using... i grabbed some stencils and placed them not as readable text but as shapes etc... it has sort of a sense of digitizing the camo pattern... it was an interesting idea i would like to explore further.... in this pic you can also tell that i've painted the window bezel...


----------



## kizwan

@smokenabolovitz

Welcome to the club! Nice paint job!









BTW, you can find link to registration form at first post.


----------



## smokenabolovitz

thanks kizwan... this is my first real build from scratch... im 42 and ive been online since 98... i have finally outgrown a 5-6 year old dual core hand me down .... such a newb... but im going to take my time and consult the forum an my friends with experience... is this owners club the place i should share progress on my build? or is there a different area of the forum for that?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smokenabolovitz*
> 
> thanks kizwan... this is my first real build from scratch... im 42 and ive been online since 98... i have finally outgrown a 5-6 year old dual core hand me down .... such a newb... but im going to take my time and consult the forum an my friends with experience... is this owners club the place i should share progress on my build? or is there a different area of the forum for that?


you can post your build progress on here, or if it will be a hardcore in depth build you can start your own thread build log, but only if it will be really detailed with tons of pics and case mods.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smokenabolovitz*
> 
> thanks kizwan... this is my first real build from scratch... im 42 and ive been online since 98... i have finally outgrown a 5-6 year old dual core hand me down .... such a newb... but im going to take my time and consult the forum an my friends with experience... is this owners club the place i should share progress on my build? or is there a different area of the forum for that?


Like jlhawn said, you're welcome to share progress in this thread. You also can create your build log thread in Work/Build Log section & post the link here.


----------



## RDCA

Hello all, I think I've decided on the c70 for my first custom build case but I have two questions..

1. I'd like to use a wireless adapter inside the case (though I could use an external USB one if need be.) Would the connection be blocked by this metal case?

2. Where does everyone get their Window mods done and is it hard to replace the window? How much does it cost?

Thanks again guys, I've read through a few hundred pages and all of these builds are looking really nice!


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RDCA*
> 
> Hello all, I think I've decided on the c70 for my first custom build case but I have two questions..
> 
> 1. I'd like to use a wireless adapter inside the case (though I could use an external USB one if need be.) Would the connection be blocked by this metal case?
> 
> 2. Where does everyone get their Window mods done and is it hard to replace the window? How much does it cost?
> 
> Thanks again guys, I've read through a few hundred pages and all of these builds are looking really nice!


1. I don't think there will be any interference if you use wireless adapter. Usually the antenna will be at the back of the case anyway.

2. You can get acrylic window at glass shop or advertising office. Mnpctech also selling C70 custom window. Check out their website.


----------



## RDCA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> 1. I don't think there will be any interference if you use wireless adapter. Usually the antenna will be at the back of the case anyway.
> 
> 2. You can get acrylic window at glass shop or advertising office. Mnpctech also selling C70 custom window. Check out their website.


Alright good to know I'll check them out now.

Thank you


----------



## DarthBaggins

Also the window is extremely easy to remove just need a #2 Philips head screw driver


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RDCA*
> 
> Hello all, I think I've decided on the c70 for my first custom build case but I have two questions..
> 
> 1. I'd like to use a wireless adapter inside the case (though I could use an external USB one if need be.) Would the connection be blocked by this metal case?
> 
> 2. Where does everyone get their Window mods done and is it hard to replace the window? How much does it cost?
> 
> Thanks again guys, I've read through a few hundred pages and all of these builds are looking really nice!


bought my window at local glass shop for $20.00 smoked acrylic


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Mine cost about 45 bucks but its 5mm lexan.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Mine cost about 45 bucks but its 5mm lexan.


yeah mine is only 3mm but still strong enough for it's use.


----------



## StingHP

Hi, everyone!

I finished up my new computer build using a C70 and I will say I am glad that I chose this case. Aesthetically was a major reason for the purchase, but further research really confirmed this case was for me. I planned on using a water cooler and having the mounting points made it a no brainer.

Here is a photo as it sits pre HDD install in the bottom cage and optic drive. Looking at everyone else's builds it seems that I am going to move the SSD to the bottom cage and the fans to the front.



Overall, I happy with the cable management and not sure what I would change to the management. I might possibly get some sleeved cables to further match, but the black certainly has an appeal.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StingHP*
> 
> Hi, everyone!
> 
> I finished up my new computer build using a C70 and I will say I am glad that I chose this case. Aesthetically was a major reason for the purchase, but further research really confirmed this case was for me. I planned on using a water cooler and having the mounting points made it a no brainer.
> 
> Here is a photo as it sits pre HDD install in the bottom cage and optic drive. Looking at everyone else's builds it seems that I am going to move the SSD to the bottom cage and the fans to the front.
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I happy with the cable management and not sure what I would change to the management. I might possibly get some sleeved cables to further match, but the black certainly has an appeal.


welcome, make sure and fill out the form on page 1.
and yes removing the hdd racks and putting fans in front makes airflow great.
your build looks though







EVGA has nice sleeved cables for their psu, I have a supernova G2 1000w with red sleeved cables for my next build.

here is how I have my drives and fans in front.


----------



## StingHP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> welcome, make sure and fill out the form on page 1.
> and yes removing the hdd racks and putting fans in front makes airflow great.
> your build looks though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA has nice sleeved cables for their psu, I have a supernova G2 1000w with red sleeved cables for my next build.
> 
> here is how I have my drives and fans in front.


Very nice. I had seen the sleeved cables and good to hear that they are of a good quality.

How did you mount the two SSDs together?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StingHP*
> 
> Very nice. I had seen the sleeved cables and good to hear that they are of a good quality.
> 
> How did you mount the two SSDs together?


there are lots of ssd racks on new egg that allow 2 ssd's to be mounted in a rack that then slides in the hdd rack.
I will link the one I bought in a few minutes, I have to look up my account purchases.

here is the one I have, you have to use sata cables with straight ends and not 90 degree ends.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817997037


----------



## liangour

Here is my build


----------



## smokenabolovitz

thanks guys... im having too much fun with this build... already sanding off the paint to make it look weathered... it was too clean looking for me... i want the build to look like foreign military industrial surplus gear in some sort of "confidential" or "classified" project that has been used in the field... i was thinking some sort of subdued yellow lighting... or a light blue florescent


----------



## smokenabolovitz

very clean looking build.... looks great


----------



## Vehlocity

Here is my build


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liangour*
> 
> Here is my build
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice build







, liking the lighting. What LED strip did you use?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vehlocity*
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2328245/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /IMG]
> Here is my build


Clean build







Did you make that PSU cover yourself?


----------



## Gavush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vehlocity*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2328248/width/500/height/1000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my build


that's pretty cool! Good use of Coroplast! haven't seen that before.


----------



## Vehlocity

Yeah


----------



## Vehlocity

How did you know >_<
I didnt know how to go about to go about the whole acrlic (cant even spell it) thing so i got something i already had







i plan on pulling out my mobo and redoing the part next to cable gromets i think that part just looks awful but cuz i have the window with the fan grills you cant really see im gonna get the clear window soon tho


----------



## Gavush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vehlocity*
> 
> How did you know >_<


I could see it's corrugation in one of the photos and noticed the wire cut-out looked square at a glance. If it was acrylic I figured it would had been rounded more... I have seen quite a few radio control airplanes made of the stuff so I knew right away what it was.


----------



## Vehlocity

Ah i see the part near the pci e slot covers? Im gonna trash this one and try again shame to waste that carbon fiber wrap on it :/


----------



## Vehlocity

This is my retry at the PSU cover and fixing up some other areas








Corsair vengeance C70, MSI Sli krait edition,Corsair CX 750m, i5 4690k,Corsair H60 AIO,XFX 7970 GHZ edition
ima bit of a corsair fanboy










Now i have a question dose any one else with LEDs inside there case have light bleeding through the side panel like this? it was alot worse at first but i mannualy bent the panel and it helped alot this is a real bummer it leaks through the bottom of the side panel aswell


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah I've noticed it in mine w/ the CFL's I have but it tends to not bother me since I tend to have my lights switched off


----------



## liangour

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Very nice build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , liking the lighting. What LED strip did you use?


I used a 5m rgb 5050 led strip i bought from ebay. It produces a very good and even lighting. Much better than led fans, led cathodes or nzxt led strip i used in the past.


----------



## Britva

Hi!

I'm currently waiting for my C70 case (black) and in the meantime im thinking about rig configuration.
Check this out:





I'll go with black version - (black oxidized) copper pipes. Still thinking about Scythe Gentle Typhoon instead Corsair SP120.
Window I'm gonna make from real smoked glass - I've got option to cut it in that shape.
Lightning - only white LEDs.

I'll not become mad if someone decide to borrow design. Go ahead.

If you want i can give full specs.
Cheers.

ED: There's probability that I used part of someone's pictures in this visualization. In that case I apologise in advance. I didn't do this vis for $$$.


----------



## unitus

hey guys as promised some photos of my new build , flew home from work today and my package was waiting for me







so got stuck into it

added

second g1 gtx970
2x corsair sp120 front intake
2x corsair af120 side intakes
1x corsair af120 rear exhaust
1x corsair af120 inbetween cage and video cards
1x lamptron fc5 fan controller
second lot of 8 gig ddr3 2133mhz ram

i decided to relocate the stock fans to bottom intakes as well

im stressing about the cards over heating as being in australia it gets pretty damn hot









cable management is a little bit of an issue but i think its the best i can do with what i have

shame corsair dont make some high performace sp 140 fans for the h110


----------



## fa5terba11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Britva*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I'm currently waiting for my C70 case (black) and in the meantime im thinking about rig configuration.
> Check this out:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll go with black version - (black oxidized) copper pipes. Still thinking about Scythe Gentle Typhoon instead Corsair SP120.
> Window I'm gonna make from real smoked glass - I've got option to cut it in that shape.
> Lightning - only white LEDs.
> 
> I'll not become mad if someone decide to borrow design. Go ahead.
> 
> If you want i can give full specs.
> Cheers.
> 
> ED: There's probability that I used part of someone's pictures in this visualization. In that case I apologise in advance. I didn't do this vis for $$$.


That is some seriously nice work my friend!


----------



## Gavush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unitus*
> 
> hey guys as promised some photos of my new build , flew home from work today and my package was waiting for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so got stuck into it
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks good! I like the green/red combo. I think you should have plenty of airflow for your cards.


----------



## Britva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fa5terba11*
> 
> That is some seriously nice work my friend!


Thanks!

Dark times for me. Shop informed me that they don't have black case right now. Damn.

Although that might be opportunity and sign to change plans.
I'm re-thinking white version now. As a whole setup it's definetly more pricey, but looks much cooler.
Plus - there's a lot more things to mod in white project!


----------



## unitus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> Looks good! I like the green/red combo. I think you should have plenty of airflow for your cards.


thanks buddy ! , played around with fan settings yesterday , cpu and m/b temps seem to be fine , the 2 cards sit around 38 - 40 idle but during valley benchmark they sky rocket to 70+.

that being said its peak summer in australia right now and the room i am in has no air con , so outside room temp is probably around 35 -38 alone


----------



## DarthBaggins

Hmmm. . wonder what a Rev. ATX would look like in a C70


----------



## gdubc




----------



## DarthBaggins

Mock Up










Looking at it, it should make mounting a 360 even better. .


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mock Up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at it, it should make mounting a 360 even better. .


I have a 360 Monstaa in the front of my C70. Plan on adding a ST30 in the top once I have the extra cash to do so.


----------



## DarthBaggins

really this is what happens when I get bored and its been slow at the shop, originally I was only going to paint the tray, lol.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> really this is what happens when I get bored and its been slow at the shop, originally I was only going to paint the tray, lol.


I here ya. How are my old friends in the C70 club. This is what happens when I get board, Changed the whole color scheme of the 750D.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Lookin' good









Mobo tray painted, now to flip the rear panel and Rev ATX here we come in a C70


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Lookin' good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mobo tray painted, now to flip the rear panel and Rev ATX here we come in a C70
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Love the gold. How big is the mobo you're sticking in there?


----------



## DarthBaggins

It'll be my z97x SOC Force, once it comes back from RMA (ATX) But I might be selling off my 4790k and z97x board to upgrade to x99 so might opt for an E-ATX SOC Force or OC Formula

And looks like I can't flip the ends (front to back) since the front is molded w/ the bottom as one piece, but looks like I can flip the rear and with very little mods I can make it work. Love getting to use my angle grinder lol


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> It'll be my z97x SOC Force, once it comes back from RMA (ATX) But I might be selling off my 4790k and z97x board to upgrade to x99 so might opt for an E-ATX SOC Force or OC Formula
> 
> And looks like I can't flip the ends (front to back) since the front is molded w/ the bottom as one piece, but looks like I can flip the rear and with very little mods I can make it work. Love getting to use my angle grinder lol


Let me know about the 4790k if you would. I don't know for sure but if it so happens I am ready I would snap it up in a heart beat.

Angle grinders are awesome.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Let me know about the 4790k if you would. I don't know for sure but if it so happens I am ready I would snap it up in a heart beat.
> 
> Angle grinders are awesome.


Definitely will give you first dibs









Mobo tray mounted and rear section flipped







looks like I need to mod a little more so the sides can fit on and drill to mount rivets in the top of the case


----------



## unitus

so after testing out the sli setup with the new fans , i feel like they just dont cut it

motherboard and cpu temps are fine

ive tried a few different set ups with exhaust and intakes , manual gpu fan settings , different rpm settings for the fans but the temps while playing BF4 are getting up to 80 degrees while the lower card sits around 60 - 70 that being said i have not suffered any stability issues or crashing of the system and also the cards have not down clocked

im almost ready to pull the trigger on a custom loop set up , but have a few questions

1. would 2x 240 radiators ( 1 top , 1 front or possibly bottom ) but ok for sli gtx 970 and a 4690k
2. if so fitment wise is there anyone running them in their current set up ?
3. is there a pump / res people recommend or have photos of where they have them mounted as this is kinda worrying me , im currently looking at the EK D5 Vario X-RES 140 but not sure where i can mount it , as i still have 1 of the drive bays installed and i dont think i can fit my ssd and hdd any where else

any ideas or info would be great as im in the early stages of planning and nothing is set in concrete ( except for the fact these gpu temps need fixing !)

i have also toyed with the idea of 2 closed loops for each gpu but from what i gather this isnt a suitable set up for the G1 gaming gtx 970

from what i gather its going to cost me around $1000 AUD to do this custom loop which i am not thrilled about but if it has to be done then oh well

cheers guys


----------



## kizwan

I don't own 970 but you follow rule of thumb for minimum number of rad space. I think it should be enough. You can fit 280mm rad up top if you want which offer slightly bigger rad space.
To fit 240mm rad front or bottom depends on the length of the rad & PSU. On the front, you'll probably need to drill new mount holes. Also depending on the length of the rad, you probably need to cut the bottom plate of the optical drive bay.
You can refer to first post if you want to see other water cooling setup in C70.


----------



## patricia2626

will the Vengeance® C70 Mid-Tower Gaming Case water cooling it will it be silent too and be low temputres


----------



## Gavush

Due to the fan placement and lack of insulating materials the C70 is not an inherently silent case. The noise of the water cooling system depends on your heat load (what will you be cooling?) radiator area and fan selection. We would need more details to better answer your question, tho I feel pretty comfortable saying you are not going to build a silent pc out of a c70.


----------



## patricia2626

the cpu and gpu and i kinda want to add maybe allot of silent fans and i only do maybe watch video or gaming i do not do overclocks


----------



## DarthBaggins

Look at E-Loops or AP-15's might be your best bet on silent yet functional for watercooling. Haven't heard much on the new EK fans even though they look alot like the AP-15's


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Look at E-Loops or AP-15's might be your best bet on silent yet functional for watercooling. Haven't heard much on the new EK fans even though they look alot like the AP-15's


I don't understand why EK would make a fan with only 1.7mm H2O static pressure. I suppose at only 1600 RPM they would be very quiet but I am sure there are fans that can run at 1500 or 1600 rpm and deliver better pressure for RAD's. The cougar Vortex it appears can get up to 2.2 mm H2O at 1500 RPM and only about 18 dB's noise.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I know my BGears blaster 120's are 3.1 @ $9.99/fan


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I know my BGears blaster 120's are 3.1 @ $9.99/fan


Bgears are not actual spec, I've heard that they are much lower than advertised. I don't remember a source, otherwise I would link it.


----------



## DarthBaggins

hmmm that would explain some things lol but my 4 Deltas make up for them just that they are far from quiet/silent









Ok just need to mod the side panels which will come later, but look at all that functional room (full air flow) for a 360 rad Thanks to going Reverse ATX








Mobo and components should be mounted in tomorrow as well
@Corsair Joseph


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks like you're going to crazy with this build man







full custom loop right?

By the looks of it, I have a feeling that an amazing outcome will come out of this









Keep it up and have fun while at it!


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> hmmm that would explain some things lol but my 4 Deltas make up for them just that they are far from quiet/silent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok just need to mod the side panels which will come later, but look at all that functional room (full air flow) for a 360 rad Thanks to going Reverse ATX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mobo and components should be mounted in tomorrow as well


Looks great! If only they made a c70 reverse mATX...


----------



## DarthBaggins

Got the board mounted in the case, now to get the PSU installed along w/ the loop








and of course I could have mounted an mATX mobo










@Corsair Joseph It has been alot of fun to do, surprised I hadn't seen anyone else do it till now


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Got the board mounted in the case, now to get the PSU installed along w/ the loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and of course I could have mounted an mATX mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Corsair Joseph It has been alot of fun to do, surprised I hadn't seen anyone else do it till now


I agree, extremely nice work Darth !!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Thanks, today I should be getting the temp loop run so I can have it back up and folding for TC till I get my waterblock for the 970 Strix then I'll be running acrylic since I shouldn't be adding more to the loop for a while, which I highly doubt knowing me lol


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Thanks, today I should be getting the temp loop run so I can have it back up and folding for TC till I get my waterblock for the 970 Strix then I'll be running acrylic since I shouldn't be adding more to the loop for a while, which I highly doubt knowing me lol


It's addicting. If I could afford it right now I would add my 290 to my loop and get a 4970k.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Well looks like the rear handle indention has to go, PSU wont fit









well after the use of my BluePoint Cutting wheel, brass hammer and some punches (also removed the fan grill from the PSU)







:


**Update** Got nearly everything installed, but







I forgot my tubing cutter at the shop (Blue Point Hose Cutter  )


----------



## Stormblazer92

Got mine last week and finally finished putting everything in. Assembly was rather easy and cable management is great thanks to those plastic clips in the back. Only downside is the lack of 140mm intake but aside from that I'm happy with the results.

Pictures:




In retrospect it might have been better to get the black one but I'm happy with how it is now








Now I just need to find a place that could cut and drill me a new acrylic window.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stormblazer92*
> 
> Got mine last week and finally finished putting everything in. Assembly was rather easy and cable management is great thanks to those plastic clips in the back. Only downside is the lack of 140mm intake but aside from that I'm happy with the results.
> 
> Pictures:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In retrospect it might have been better to get the black one but I'm happy with how it is now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just need to find a place that could cut and drill me a new acrylic window.


Actually you can place a single 140mm on the front intake (there are holes premade to allow it)







I did it on my Rev ATX mod build


----------



## Stormblazer92

I figured that out but I'm not sure a single 140 will provide enough air for two 780s. Sick build btw, I really dig the colors you use.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Thanks (it started out as a black case as well), just really depends on the 140 you use really, find a good balanced med to high CFM to DB fan and you should be fine. Other than I'm sure you could possibly cram 2 140's in there but you might have to mod a tad


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Thanks (it started out as a black case as well), just really depends on the 140 you use really, find a good balanced med to high CFM to DB fan and you should be fine. Other than I'm sure you could possibly cram 2 140's in there but you might have to mod a tad


You sure can mod 2 140mm fans in there pretty easy, just a case of drilling the holes for them!


----------



## polarbehr76

A little late to the game, had this case for over a year now and finally started my psu shroud tonight.


----------



## Stormblazer92

Can you guys recommend good intake fans? I'm currently using Bitfenix Spectres but I'm not really happy with the amount of air they move. Also tried a pair of SP120's but the quiet edition also doesn't move enough air. Am I right in thinking that the most noise at the intake is created by the air moving through the mesh/dust filter rather than the fans themselves?


----------



## unitus

ive got corsair sp120 performance ones , running sli 970 they seem to be doing the job and i still have the filter in


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polarbehr76*
> 
> A little late to the game, had this case for over a year now and finally started my psu shroud tonight.


Just out of curiosity, what is the purpose of making a clear/plexi PSU shroud? I thought the purpose was to hide the cables. Honest question.


----------



## polarbehr76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what is the purpose of making a clear/plexi PSU shroud? I thought the purpose was to hide the cables. Honest question.


same question on reddit, its just a mockup at this point. just didnt feel like using cardboard


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polarbehr76*
> 
> same question on reddit, its just a mockup at this point. just didnt feel like using cardboard


Ah ok. Cool. Keep it up man


----------



## Stormblazer92

It seems the military green C70 is the only case where Noctua fans "work" and not look totally out of place. Put an NF-A14 in the front and going to order an NF-S12A for the back and another NF-A14 for the top. Only problem I have is that when the top fans run at more than 600rpm they start to get noisy because the mesh vibrates or something. Anyone got a fix for that?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stormblazer92*
> 
> It seems the military green C70 is the only case where Noctua fans "work" and not look totally out of place. Put an NF-A14 in the front and going to order an NF-S12A for the back and another NF-A14 for the top. Only problem I have is that when the top fans run at more than 600rpm they start to get noisy because the mesh vibrates or something. Anyone got a fix for that?


my military green c70 came with rubber washers that I put between the screw head and the case, also my noctua 140mm's on top have a metal bracket with rubber coating.


----------



## Stormblazer92

I've put those rubber washers into the screwholes, given that the screws themselves would fall through the holes without them me thinks. Its more of a thing of the mesh being bend in some weird way, as soon as I put my headset or phone on top of my case the vibration stops. Can't tighten the screws further too because I fear I over torque them.

btw are those NF-P14s you have in your rig?


----------



## newyorkunique

I was changing fans in mine and lent on the top of the case with my chest by accident. Went I put my fan back in the top mount (Noctua NF-F12) I noticed the curve in the mesh. Fired up the fan caused a metallic whirring noise (not very loud, but very annoying) I took everything out and tried to warp it back in to shape with my bare hands. I managed to get it back to shape when the door is on (take it off and it pops back to a slight curve shape, with the fan not flush with the top) I am in the middle off a C70 MOD with new everything (hopefuly start a build log soon) so its not the end of ther world


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stormblazer92*
> 
> I've put those rubber washers into the screwholes, given that the screws themselves would fall through the holes without them me thinks. Its more of a thing of the mesh being bend in some weird way, as soon as I put my headset or phone on top of my case the vibration stops. Can't tighten the screws further too because I fear I over torque them.
> 
> btw are those NF-P14s you have in your rig?


yes they are NF-P14.
the one on the cpu cooler came with it, the cooler is a Noctua NH-C12P SE14 140mm.
I just checked today and if I push down on the top grill of my case I get a vibrating noise, but otherwise no noise, kinda odd.


----------



## Stormblazer92

So for testing purposes I screwed my old intake Bitfenix Spectres in the roof to see if they create any noise and strangely enough they don't.
But thanks to that I've found a way to have 2 140's as intake









The second NF-A14 sort of hangs on the long bottom screws of the fan above and so far makes no rattling/vibrating noise








Will look into ways to fix it to the front so I don't have to put it back in place every time I transport my case


----------



## Ahuzen

I just finished this build with the C70 yesterday, so far I love this case. I'll try and grab some more/better pics this weekend


----------



## i3igpete

these cases nowadays have so much room for activities, compared to anything from 5 - 6 years ago!


----------



## DarthBaggins

I dunno my newly acquired M8 says otherwise, lol


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I dunno my newly acquired M8 says otherwise, lol


Jesus Garth, that looks more like a mini fridge than a PC.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I want to sit my son inside and setup a bed just for kicks, lol


----------



## Stormblazer92

How much rad space does that monster have?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I want to sit my son inside and setup a bed just for kicks, lol


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stormblazer92*
> 
> How much rad space does that monster have?


Looks like I can easily fit 4 360 rads in Push Pull


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I dunno my newly acquired M8 says otherwise, lol


could you post some pics of the inside of that monster please?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Inside, and I need to clean it up since it was sitting in a storage unit prior to my purchasing it


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Inside, and I need to clean it up since it was sitting in a storage unit prior to my purchasing it


amazing, I didn't think you could buy those retail, only cases I have seen this big are the servers in the intel server room where my wife works,
they have about 40 in one room which has it's own climate control as it get's hot in there. thanks for the pics.


----------



## jameyscott

Look up the caselabs tx10d.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> amazing, I didn't think you could buy those retail, only cases I have seen this big are the servers in the intel server room where my wife works,
> they have about 40 in one room which has it's own climate control as it get's hot in there. thanks for the pics.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Look up the caselabs tx10d.


Lol yeah this case was definitely more than I was expecting, but all worth it. Yeah if you want to see huge, check out the build log for Excessive Insanity (that's who I got the M8 from)


----------



## Phantomas 007

I think it's time to change the side panel

What do you think.Direct go for mnpctech (cost £35 with postage)

http://mnpctech.com/mnpctech-clear-case-pc-panels/corsair-c70-window-replacement-clear-fan-holes-120mm/corsair-c70-custom-window.html

or to make a plexi myself with unknown result ?


----------



## DarthBaggins

I'd say whichever you are most comfortable with MNPCtech is a good place to get parts from, not sure how it would be shipping across the pond. Also a good glass shop can probably cut one to the proper specs, all you'll really need to do is drill out the holes for mounting the window. I know I'm going to be cutting out the blank panel to add a window for my R.C70 since the mobo backing is towards the stock window which I'm keeping for ventilation for that side and will add the solid for when I cut it out.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> I think it's time to change the side panel
> 
> What do you think.Direct go for mnpctech (cost £35 with postage)
> 
> http://mnpctech.com/mnpctech-clear-case-pc-panels/corsair-c70-window-replacement-clear-fan-holes-120mm/corsair-c70-custom-window.html
> 
> or to make a plexi myself with unknown result ?


I had a local glass shop cut me a smoked acrylic window to the exact size for 20 US dollars.
then I drilled the screw holes myself and used black rubber washers for spacers under the screw heads.
there's good mod instructions on page 1 of this thread also.


----------



## PCgoBOOM

I finally finished my c70 case. this build has seen a lot of different parts and color choices but here is the finally result















build list
i7 4790k with a danger den block (waiting on my ek to arrive)
dual evga 970 sc cooled with ek's new acx water blocks
16gb HypeX savage ram
z97 hero
128 corsair ssd
custom water loop (to many parts to list lol)
evga 1300 g2 psu
solid window mod
bay removed and custom grill made


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCgoBOOM*
> 
> I finally finished my c70 case. this build has seen a lot of different parts and color choices but here is the finally result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> build list
> i7 4790k with a danger den block (waiting on my ek to arrive)
> dual evga 970 sc cooled with ek's new acx water blocks
> 16gb HypeX savage ram
> z97 hero
> 128 corsair ssd
> custom water loop (to many parts to list lol)
> evga 1300 g2 psu
> solid window mod
> bay removed and custom grill made


Nice rig.


----------



## PCgoBOOM

Thank you!

Its sort of disappointing though, I started building this computer piece by piece for the last year, always changing something or adding new stuff.... but now its finished, its exactly how I pictured it in my head, now I have to just look at it instead of getting to plan for the next mod or new parts lol At least I do enjoy looking at it!


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCgoBOOM*
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Its sort of disappointing though, I started building this computer piece by piece for the last year, always changing something or adding new stuff.... but now its finished, its exactly how I pictured it in my head, now I have to just look at it instead of getting to plan for the next mod or new parts lol At least I do enjoy looking at it!


I know the exact feeling. I had such high hopes to have a great rig so I chew through whatever I threw at it. Now that I have such an awesome computer, it's not as fun when I was building it. Feel like building a mid tier PC just so I always have something to work on lol


----------



## PCgoBOOM

Lol YUPP! I have to stop myself from looking at new cases. I love the c70 but I really want to do a 900d build but that would just turn into a money pit. luckily I have 3 kids and a wife, already built my wife a mild pc using the s340 case, when the kids get older I'll have no problem using the c70 case for a custom build for them and let daddy have the daddy of all pc cases lol


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCgoBOOM*
> 
> Lol YUPP! I have to stop myself from looking at new cases. I love the c70 but I really want to do a 900d build but that would just turn into a money pit. luckily I have 3 kids and a wife, already built my wife a mild pc using the s340 case, when the kids get older I'll have no problem using the c70 case for a custom build for them and let daddy have the daddy of all pc cases lol


ahahahah

I have the same thoughts. I keep looking at cases and planning/designing new builds in my head. Was thinking about the H440 to replace the C70 but now I am thinking of keeping this rig and building a new mini rig. I've been eyeing the NCASE M1 Mini-ITX and the Evolv ITX. Would be awesome to build a little water cooled gaming/HTPC in these cases.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## PCgoBOOM

That NCASE though... god its sexy lol

I recently built a micro atx media pc for our living room, went with the corsair air 240, would love to see them make a even smaller version


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCgoBOOM*
> 
> I finally finished my c70 case. this build has seen a lot of different parts and color choices but here is the finally result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> build list
> i7 4790k with a danger den block (waiting on my ek to arrive)
> dual evga 970 sc cooled with ek's new acx water blocks
> 16gb HypeX savage ram
> z97 hero
> 128 corsair ssd
> custom water loop (to many parts to list lol)
> evga 1300 g2 psu
> solid window mod
> bay removed and custom grill made


Nice! That look good.









What coolant did you use in the loop? My tubing & reservoir is now heavily stained by red dye. I'm pretty sure the blocks too. My annual water cooling cleanup coming up in a couple of months, I'll change the tubing then. I don't know what to do with reservoir though. Change new one?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCgoBOOM*
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Its sort of disappointing though, I started building this computer piece by piece for the last year, always changing something or adding new stuff.... but now its finished, its exactly how I pictured it in my head, now I have to just look at it instead of getting to plan for the next mod or new parts lol At least I do enjoy looking at it!


I feel ya. I graduated to the 750D, then water-cooling then I got bored and changed the whole thing over with cables I sleeved myself and all.


----------



## PCgoBOOM

Looks damn good!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Nice! That look good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What coolant did you use in the loop? My tubing & reservoir is now heavily stained by red dye. I'm pretty sure the blocks too. My annual water cooling cleanup coming up in a couple of months, I'll change the tubing then. I don't know what to do with reservoir though. Change new one?


I've never been big on coolant brands, used them before and saw little to no increase in cooling. I currently use distilled water with a splash of food coloring. I also have been adding small mixtures of ammonia to my loop reason being is that I tried the mayhem aurora fluid and the only thing that i've found to remove it is ammonia... PS Do not use mayhem aurora series fluids for long term use, the pretty sparkly stuff builds up in you components and cakes up around fittings and is incredibly hard to remove in one flush.

As far as keeping my tubing clean, I usually replace it when I change water since its so cheap and easy to cut. I use ammonia to clean radiators and my blocks as well, wouldnt hurt to try flushing your parts out with it.


----------



## PCgoBOOM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I feel ya. I graduated to the 750D, then water-cooling then I got bored and changed the whole thing over with cables I sleeved myself and all.


Wow that looks great! how does your front grill look?

I use to have a custom psu/floor plate I made but since the front bay removal I've removed it as well.
Also did custom sleeving as well but instead or resleeving everthing I just ordered the red cables from evga since thats what I was going for anyways


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCgoBOOM*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks damn good!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Nice! That look good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What coolant did you use in the loop? My tubing & reservoir is now heavily stained by red dye. I'm pretty sure the blocks too. My annual water cooling cleanup coming up in a couple of months, I'll change the tubing then. I don't know what to do with reservoir though. Change new one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never been big on coolant brands, used them before and saw little to no increase in cooling. I currently use distilled water with a splash of food coloring. I also have been adding small mixtures of ammonia to my loop reason being is that I tried the mayhem aurora fluid and the only thing that i've found to remove it is ammonia... PS Do not use mayhem aurora series fluids for long term use, the pretty sparkly stuff builds up in you components and cakes up around fittings and is incredibly hard to remove in one flush.
> 
> As far as keeping my tubing clean, I usually replace it when I change water since its so cheap and easy to cut. I use ammonia to clean radiators and my blocks as well, wouldnt hurt to try flushing your parts out with it.
Click to expand...

The only reason I use branded coolant is because of their colour & also because I'm not very good mixing colour myself (using dye or food colouring). First coolant I use is Mayhems Pastel Blue Berry & I really love it (the colour of course). Then I changed to distilled + blood red dye. I don't know what to use next time. I can change the tube because it's cheap but the stained reservoir going to ruin the look, if I'm unable to clean the stain.

Thanks for the tips about the ammonia. Too bad I can't use it to clean the reservoir because it's acrylic if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## PCgoBOOM

Never had any issue with ammonia damaging acrylic (though its not recommended to use). Ive used it to clean my reservoir numbers of times and its been added in my coolant loops for over 4 months.

The ammonia you buy at the store is usually Ammonium Hydroxide, which on the link I provided will not damage our parts at the temps we operate at. i can also take pics of my reservoir to show that ammonia in a water loop does not damage acrylic.

http://www.eplastics.com/Plastic/Plastics_Library/Chemical-Resistance-of-Plexiglass-Acrylic


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCgoBOOM*
> 
> Never had any issue with ammonia damaging acrylic (though its not recommended to use). Ive used it to clean my reservoir numbers of times and its been added in my coolant loops for over 4 months.
> 
> The ammonia you buy at the store is usually Ammonium Hydroxide, which on the link I provided will not damage our parts at the temps we operate at. i can also take pics of my reservoir to show that ammonia in a water loop does not damage acrylic.
> 
> http://www.eplastics.com/Plastic/Plastics_Library/Chemical-Resistance-of-Plexiglass-Acrylic


Thanks for the link. Bookmarked.

Ambient pretty high here, in 30s Celsius. My water temp can go above 40C. Currently hot & drought season will make it a bit higher than usual.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Goodies for the J.A.C. since we're talking about graduating from a C70 lol my C70 w/ R. ATX then evolved into a CL M8:


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCgoBOOM*
> 
> Wow that looks great! how does your front grill look?
> 
> I use to have a custom psu/floor plate I made but since the front bay removal I've removed it as well.
> Also did custom sleeving as well but instead or resleeving everthing I just ordered the red cables from evga since thats what I was going for anyways
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## karanklk

Anyone bought the new Corsair GT h110i and used inside C70 ??
anyone help me
can u use gt h110i in c70 with a atx mobo ??


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karanklk*
> 
> Anyone bought the new Corsair GT h110i and used inside C70 ??
> anyone help me
> can u use gt h110i in c70 with a atx mobo ??


Yeh it'll work fine I used to have a H110 in there and they are the same size


----------



## unitus

ive currently got the h110 , no problems here


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karanklk*
> 
> Anyone bought the new Corsair GT h110i and used inside C70 ??
> anyone help me
> can u use gt h110i in c70 with a atx mobo ??


Should be able to because the radiator is only 27mm thick.


----------



## karanklk

Thanks guys, thinking to go for GTX H100i or GT h110i , though push pull setup will be hard still good to know i can fit gt h100i


----------



## Ahuzen

Has anyone else noticed a temp difference between the stock side window (without fans mounted) and the window from MNPCTech? My CPU was hovering around 30C while gaming, now with the replacement panel its up to 50C. I love the way it looks, but I can't justify a 20C temp difference


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahuzen*
> 
> Has anyone else noticed a temp difference between the stock side window (without fans mounted) and the window from MNPCTech? My CPU was hovering around 30C while gaming, now with the replacement panel its up to 50C. I love the way it looks, but I can't justify a 20C temp difference


That can't be right, is it possible you had a bad cooler mount? Post some recent ish pics of your build so we can get a view at the air flow in there, hopefully we can sort that as it does not sound right!


----------



## DarthBaggins

That definitely doesn't sound right, what is your current fan setup? I'm only seeing one fan on your cooler, you might want it set up to push/pull. Also might want to add a fan on the bottom as a intake as well as the 2 on the front of your case then of course put two fans as exhaust on the top. Then have you changed your clocks at all since the install of the new window?


----------



## Ahuzen

This is the most recent picture with the side panel off, right now I'm running all Cougar Vortex 120mm fans. 2 front intakes, 2 top exhaust, one rear exhaust, and the one on the Cooler. I haven't changed the clocks at all and as far as I can tell, the cooler is seated properly

http://s875.photobucket.com/user/Ashuzen/media/DSC_0292.jpg.html

http://s875.photobucket.com/user/Ashuzen/media/DSC_0289.jpg.html

http://s875.photobucket.com/user/Ashuzen/media/DSC_0290.jpg.html


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahuzen*
> 
> Has anyone else noticed a temp difference between the stock side window (without fans mounted) and the window from MNPCTech? My CPU was hovering around 30C while gaming, now with the replacement panel its up to 50C. I love the way it looks, but I can't justify a 20C temp difference


I agree with these guys. If you have to rely on the fans on the side panel to cool your CPU you need to make some changes to something. This case has pretty good airflo. I don't know what CPU you have but if I were you I would get an AIO cooler. It looks from here like the GPU is dumping heat into the air cooler.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahuzen*
> 
> Has anyone else noticed a temp difference between the stock side window (without fans mounted) and the window from MNPCTech? My CPU was hovering around 30C while gaming, now with the replacement panel its up to 50C. I love the way it looks, but I can't justify a 20C temp difference


my temps are exactly the same with my solid window as with the stock window.


----------



## Ahuzen

After looking at other setups, I fixed the temp issue. I just needed to add another fan to the bottom of the case, threw in an old Coolermaster Excalibur and the temps dropped down to 28C. But since that fan sounds like a jet engine, I ordered a couple more Cougar fans for it

Thanks for the quick help guys


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahuzen*
> 
> After looking at other setups, I fixed the temp issue. I just needed to add another fan to the bottom of the case, threw in an old Coolermaster Excalibur and the temps dropped down to 28C. But since that fan sounds like a jet engine, I ordered a couple more Cougar fans for it
> 
> Thanks for the quick help guys


You could probably get 2 fans down on the floor if you either moved the HDD cages to the top drive bay or into the 5.25" bays with converters? Also get a fan on the other side of the HDD cage too those things are damn restrictive! Glad to see its all sorted!


----------



## jameyscott

I can't seem to find the post about it, but does anyone know who hacked up a few dusttfilters to get rid of the ODD bays? I want to do the same thing to my case.


----------



## newyorkunique

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I can't seem to find the post about it, but does anyone know who hacked up a few dusttfilters to get rid of the ODD bays? I want to do the same thing to my case.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1422597/build-log-corsair-c70-with-twin-xspc-ax360s/100_100#post_21333141


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newyorkunique*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1422597/build-log-corsair-c70-with-twin-xspc-ax360s/100_100#post_21333141


Thank you very much. +rep


----------



## newyorkunique

Hey guys, loving all the stuff you guys are doing. Inspired my to start a project of my own. If you want to check it out I have started a build log

http://www.overclock.net/t/1545169/build-log-corsair-vengeance-c70-intel-i7-5930k-asus-x99-deluxe/0_50


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newyorkunique*
> 
> Hey guys, loving all the stuff you guys are doing. Inspired my to start a project of my own. If you want to check it out I have started a build log
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1545169/build-log-corsair-vengeance-c70-intel-i7-5930k-asus-x99-deluxe/0_50


Welcome to the club!









I hope you don't mind, I added link to your build log at first post in Build Logs section.


----------



## DarthBaggins

In it's new home. .


----------



## newyorkunique

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Welcome to the club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you don't mind, I added link to your build log at first post in Build Logs section.


No not at all thank you very much. Still working my way round the site. appreciate the help


----------



## fribe226

Hello guys, I wanted to show my build also done in a C70, I hope you like it


----------



## DarthBaggins

What fluid is that? Looks good


----------



## fribe226

Thank you








I was using the Coollaboratory Liquid Coolant Pro in Uv Green, but I am planning to change it in the near future. I will be using Mayhems Pastel Ice White, watered down, mixed with Uv Laser green and blue. Originally I wanted this color to be razer-like, thats why I will be changing it.
Furthermore, I will be installing Acrylic, so it will look even better


----------



## Combat Penguin

My C70 build not the most clean or creative just enough to sorta look good hahah


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Combat Penguin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My C70 build not the most clean or creative just enough to sorta look good hahah


looks good to me, welcome to the C70 club and OCN.








you can click on Rigbuilder top right of screen and input your systems hardware to post as your sig.


----------



## Combat Penguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> looks good to me, welcome to the C70 club and OCN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can click on Rigbuilder top right of screen and input your systems hardware to post as your sig.


Cheers yeah still navigating the site getting used to it haha


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Combat Penguin*
> 
> Cheers yeah still navigating the site getting used to it haha


yep I didn't know about rigbuilder for a week when I joined up.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fribe226*
> 
> Hello guys, I wanted to show my build also done in a C70, I hope you like it


Nice! It look good.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Combat Penguin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My C70 build not the most clean or creative just enough to sorta look good hahah


Welcome to the OCN & the club! Nice, look clean to me.


----------



## marcchep

What do you guys think?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Think I need to see more, nice use of a mora though


----------



## marcchep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Think I need to see more, nice use of a mora though


Thanks, I did not know where I should put the radiator, so I took some 1,5cm spacers and bolted it on the sidepanel. To remove the sidepanel I just unplug the quickdisconnect fittings.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Love this block, wish it was going into the R.C70


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcchep*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?


Nice!


----------



## fribe226

That block sure does look beautiful








Why not putting it into a C70?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Lol I'll probably swap my soc force for a different z97 mobo soon enough so that will go into the R.C70 but that eATX board is for my M8


----------



## kennysgh05t

No the Best Picture's in the world..

But here she is with a few updates.





Updates.
Sapphire 7970 dual-X
Coolermaster GXII 750W PSU
Nzxt Fan Controller
Swapped so Arctic fans for 140MM Corsair AF and one 120mm (rear and top)
Stealth Optical Drive mod

I really need some ram that is more pleasing to the eye's


----------



## Devildog83

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennysgh05t*
> 
> No the Best Picture's in the world..
> 
> But here she is with a few updates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updates.
> Sapphire 7970 dual-X
> Coolermaster GXII 750W PSU
> Nzxt Fan Controller
> Swapped so Arctic fans for 140MM Corsair AF and one 120mm (rear and top)
> Stealth Optical Drive mod






I really need some ram that is more pleasing to the eye's









You could always get some heat sinks like these - http://www.performance-pcs.com/akust-ddr3-rdimm-ramsink-for-server-ddr3-memory-module-blue.html if you have good RAM.


----------



## kennysgh05t

If I can get them in the wonderfull Country of mine


----------



## DarthBaggins

Eye pleasing memory


----------



## kennysgh05t

Ill send you my Shipping adress nudge nudge Wink wink


----------



## Devildog83

Here is some good stuff. I like the DDR4 there DB.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Gskill tridents are always nice


----------



## Gavush

I'm a sucker for the light up corsair dominator stuff despite the price tag.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> I'm a sucker for the light up corsair dominator stuff despite the price tag.


I like the Crucial Ballistics that light up too. This Klevv stuff is way cool.



Sexy!!!!


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I like the Crucial Ballistics that light up too. This Klevv stuff is way cool.
> 
> Sexy!!!!


Never really cared for RAM. Always just like clean, low profile sticks. Personally I hate the GSKILL kind of stuff.

However... loving this new urban stuff. Makes me just want to get a kit for the sake of getting a new kit ahahaha


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Never really cared for RAM. Always just like clean, low profile sticks. Personally I hate the GSKILL kind of stuff.
> 
> However... loving this new urban stuff. Makes me just want to get a kit for the sake of getting a new kit ahahaha


I love the look of that stuff also. Those are the "cras" ddr4. Here's some pics of "urbane" ddr3.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Want some of their ddr4, good looking memory and would definitely compliment my build


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Want some of their ddr4, good looking memory and would definitely compliment my build


Most definitely would. Some say it won't overclock well but who cares, it's hynix so it should perform well regardless.


----------



## gdubc

I'm thinking they should be good. I'm also thinking the timings listed are conservative and they will be fun tweaking for max performance. The ddr3 models for example, they all list the same timings for the same speeds regardless of price point. That higher binning has to gain you something somewhere.


----------



## DarthBaggins

the timings on the DDR4 aren't really bad, especially for the 2666 kit I was looking at


----------



## Stormblazer92

Finally got around and got a new side panel cut and drilled, looks great but the dust, oh god the dust. Anyone got any tips for how to clean acrylic without scratching it to hell?

Pics



Also got some CM JetFlo fans and damn those things move a lot of air, lucky that Speedfan works great with my mobo else I would probably have sent them back due to noise concerns


----------



## DarthBaggins

Only thing I can think of is microfiber cloth, works ok automotive paint and my sunglasses








Remind me that I still need to cut out a window on the r.atx c70


----------



## Stormblazer92

Will try that one, hope I still got some of that laying around.

Also the dimensions I used were 348x328x5mm and it fits perfectly, those fan mounting rubber things are great washers


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stormblazer92*
> 
> Finally got around and got a new side panel cut and drilled, looks great but the dust, oh god the dust. Anyone got any tips for how to clean acrylic without scratching it to hell?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got some CM JetFlo fans and damn those things move a lot of air, lucky that Speedfan works great with my mobo else I would probably have sent them back due to noise concerns


I use the same stuff I use to clean my TV screens and a microfiber cloth you can get it for pretty cheap at places like Walmart. Just screen cleaner.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Well pushed the R.ATX C70 into the MotM challenge for amateur class. .


----------



## obikenobi27

I have decided that this will be my case in my new PC build. Anybody have any suggestions for a white, orange, and black color scheme. It's all explained in my build log. Can't wait to order mine!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> I have decided that this will be my case in my new PC build. Anybody have any suggestions for a white, orange, and black color scheme. It's all explained in my build log. Can't wait to order mine!


As far as color scheme goes it's personal preference, to each his own.

Painting from my experience.
If you want something to paint say the heat sinks I would use a ceramic paint like they use for engine blocks. I painted a radiator with it and it works very well just don't coat the fins too heavily. The heatsinks on most motherboards are painted with ceramic paint anyway. Everything else a good all purpose enamel paint will work. Check the label to see if it's good to go with the surface you are going to paint. A lot of sprays out there nowadays are OK with multiple surfaces so finding some should be no problem. I would use a couple of coats of primer, you can usually get primer in the same stuff your top coat is going to be. Make sure your surfaces are scuffed with a fine sandpaper and very clean. Tack cloth works well to prep after sanding. Take your time with coats, don't get too close and never try to paint to heavy of a coat rather use multiple coats to get a good finish. Also if you want a nice shine 2 or 3 coats of clear really touch a paint job off nicely.


----------



## DarthBaggins

In primarily use Montana Gold spray paints, they're acrylic based and have a super quick dry time

Finally put my Mayhems Pastel into the R.C70


----------



## Mr Nightman

Well, just got my c70, cant wait to swap everything, quite suprised at it dwarfing my haf 912 lol. Planning to squeeze one of my corsair 200mm white leds up front



excuse my dirty haf front panel haha


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Nightman*
> 
> Well, just got my c70, cant wait to swap everything, quite suprised at it dwarfing my haf 912 lol. Planning to squeeze one of my corsair 200mm white leds up front
> 
> 
> 
> excuse my dirty haf front panel haha


I don't think you are going to get a 200mm fan into the front of the C70. The pair of 120mm fans that are unexplainably mounted INSIDE the case at the factory only just fit inside the front panel.


----------



## Mr Nightman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> I don't think you are going to get a 200mm fan into the front of the C70. The pair of 120mm fans that are unexplainably mounted INSIDE the case at the factory only just fit inside the front panel.


I was just going by this post from *Archer S* from a ways back in this thread, seems to just barely fit
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archer S*
> 
> Hey guise hey guise hey guise..... fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Airflow better than before, less noise, and like quadruple the cool. Wish it was an LED fan.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Nightman*
> 
> I was just going by this post from *Archer S* from a ways back in this thread, seems to just barely fit


That seems entirely pointless. You would probably get better airflow from a pair of 120mm fans with how much of the 200mm is blocked, and how much of the intake it doesn't cover. Just move the 120mm fans that come on the hard drive cages into the front panel like most of us did.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> That seems entirely pointless. You would probably get better airflow from a pair of 120mm fans with how much of the 200mm is blocked, and how much of the intake it doesn't cover. Just move the 120mm fans that come on the hard drive cages into the front panel like most of us did.


you are correct, it provides poor air flow using a 200mm fan in front. I tried it on my C70 just for testing and everything in my case ran hotter.
I run 2 120mm behind the front cover, Corsair states you can run a single 140mm in front and I tested that also and it wasn't very good
either. 2 120mm is the best option.


----------



## Mr Nightman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> That seems entirely pointless. You would probably get better airflow from a pair of 120mm fans with how much of the 200mm is blocked, and how much of the intake it doesn't cover. Just move the 120mm fans that come on the hard drive cages into the front panel like most of us did.


To be honest, I mainly want to use it for those white leds lol, just want to light the front panel up. I could buy more led 120mms, just feeling cheap since I've spent about 800 on my rig since december


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> you are correct, it provides poor air flow using a 200mm fan in front. I tried it on my C70 just for testing and everything in my case ran hotter.
> I run 2 120mm behind the front cover, Corsair states you can run a single 140mm in front and I tested that also and it wasn't very good
> either. 2 120mm is the best option.


Also.. @Mr Nightman I should point out.. if the noise of the stock fans bothers you you are incredibly picky. You probably haven't powered them up yet, but the fans that come with the c70 are fairly quiet. I have all of my case fans run into a molex adapter around back to keep the wiring pretty, so they are always at max speed. The sound doesn't bother me at all even without my headset on, and the case is 2 feet from my head. The only fans I have a problem with at max in my system are the ones on my h80i, but that is software controlled so those are a non-issue. My system at idle is no louder than one of those white-noise machines you find in a shrinks waiting room. In fact, I sleep across the room from my computer, and find I get to sleep far more easily with the soft white noise of the case fans.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Nightman*
> 
> To be honest, I mainly want to use it for those white leds lol, just want to light the front panel up. I could buy more led 120mms, just feeling cheap since I've spent about 800 on my rig since december


Keep in mind it requires modification to even mount the 200mm in the front.


----------



## Mr Nightman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Also.. @Mr Nightman I should point out.. if the noise of the stock fans bothers you you are incredibly picky. You probably haven't powered them up yet, but the fans that come with the c70 are fairly quiet. I have all of my case fans run into a molex adapter around back to keep the wiring pretty, so they are always at max speed. The sound doesn't bother me at all even without my headset on, and the case is 2 feet from my head. The only fans I have a problem with at max in my system are the ones on my h80i, but that is software controlled so those are a non-issue. My system at idle is no louder than one of those white-noise machines you find in a shrinks waiting room. In fact, I sleep across the room from my computer, and find I get to sleep far more easily with the soft white noise of the case fans.
> Keep in mind it requires modification to even mount the 200mm in the front.


ah, i thought the front panel just barely squeezed past the fan in Archers pics. Noise def doesn't bother me, just thought why not try what I already have as my disposal. Will probably just end up getting 120m led corsair fans eventually, 2 up fron and 2 on top should light things up nicely


----------



## jlhawn

I run all my fans at max speed and my system is on top of my desk 2 feet away and it's quiet enough,
though I run all Noctua fans but the fans that came with my C70 I had to run the first 2 weeks and they
were quiet also but the air flow was lacking.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Nightman*
> 
> ah, i thought the front panel just barely squeezed past the fan in Archers pics. Noise def doesn't bother me, just thought why not try what I already have as my disposal. Will probably just end up getting 120m led corsair fans eventually, 2 up fron and 2 on top should light things up nicely


LED strips mounted in the C70 look better for lighting than LED fans. IMO.
I have a strip on the bottom of my case and one on the back of my optical drive.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Nightman*
> 
> ah, i thought the front panel just barely squeezed past the fan in Archers pics. Noise def doesn't bother me, just thought why not try what I already have as my disposal. Will probably just end up getting 120m led corsair fans eventually, 2 up fron and 2 on top should light things up nicely


It does just barely fit, but there are no mounting holes for a 200mm. And if you mis-measure by the tiniest bit when mounting it the front panel would not go back on.

And yes, I agree with jihawn, LED strips would be better for interior lighting.

I would like a couple of the new thermaltake riing white LED fans for the front intake on mine though...


----------



## Mr Nightman

Shes assembled, with good cable management from my bros help. Running one front, one on hdd bay and rear exhaust stock fans, shes very quiet at full bore. Also found a cool mod idea for my fan controller to go with the military theme















rough mockup, gotta figure out attachments to the knobs. The shells are .40 S&W btw


----------



## DarthBaggins

Only .40's lol







looking good, I could go fire off some rounds and send you some .45's


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Nightman*
> 
> Shes assembled, with good cable management from my bros help. Running one front, one on hdd bay and rear exhaust stock fans, shes very quiet at full bore. Also found a cool mod idea for my fan controller to go with the military theme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rough mockup, gotta figure out attachments to the knobs. The shells are .40 S&W btw


Nice job so far.. I must admit though... I don't think I'm a huge fan of the white version of this case.. and hey.. that mobo and PSU look familiar..

Oh yeah.


----------



## Mr Nightman

So just to tinker a bit, managed to literally squeeze a bitfenix specter 230mm fan up front







, only fit with the front panel on once the front filter was removed haha. Also tried the 200mm and it fit really easily, and also blows really nice air through the front. Those leds sure look nice









Dem lights tho


----------



## fribe226

Wow, how did you manage that?







Are you a wizard?


----------



## marcchep

Sorcery!!


----------



## Mr Nightman

Haha, was surprised myself. When I got that 230mm in there, I knew my originally planned 200mm would easily fit. Very happy with how lit up the front panel is now


----------



## fribe226

It sure looks nice
I am currently working on a fan grill, how do you guys like the design?


----------



## Mr Nightman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fribe226*
> 
> It sure looks nice
> I am currently working on a fan grill, how do you guys like the design?


i really dig the font


----------



## BadSeed27

I posted this completed build in the watercooling forum but I wanted to share my C70 build with you guys. I got a ton of valuable info from this forum through the process.













The case lighting can be adjusted from solid green to UV as both sets are routed to the fan controller.

Well open to questions and criticism.









Here is a link to the other post that goes into some detail on the build. Hope this doesn't violate any forum rules.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1545322/project-tn-1-completed-build

Cheers!


----------



## Reaper3087

Hey guys. I'm currently building my rig, and I'm not sure whats up with my power led? I have the C70 Black, and a MSI Z97-G45 Gaming motherboard, and I have the power led + and - in the correct socket, even tried reversing them, and the led won't come on with my system. Although I don't currently have the processor, ram, or hard drive hooked up yet. Could that be the issue or does the system have to fully boot for the power light to turn on or is mine defective? Any help is welcome.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper3087*
> 
> Hey guys. I'm currently building my rig, and I'm not sure whats up with my power led? I have the C70 Black, and a MSI Z97-G45 Gaming motherboard, and I have the power led + and - in the correct socket, even tried reversing them, and the led won't come on with my system. Although I don't currently have the processor, ram, or hard drive hooked up yet. Could that be the issue or does the system have to fully boot for the power light to turn on or is mine defective? Any help is welcome.


I think you have to at least have the cpu installed or the command to power up the motherboard doesn't complete the circuit. the power button does not light up until cpu starts to power up.
anyone can correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Reaper3087

The fans, on board audio led, and hdd light, all light up. So it needs a full power up?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper3087*
> 
> The fans, on board audio led, and hdd light, all light up. So it needs a full power up?


if those items are staying on then I would say the light on the power switch is bad.
Corsair will send you just the panel that the switch is mounted on if you contact them.


----------



## Mr Nightman

Let there be light!








new 140mm fans, one green and one white for the roof
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Nightman*
> 
> So just to tinker a bit, managed to literally squeeze a bitfenix specter 230mm fan up front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , only fit with the front panel on once the front filter was removed haha. Also tried the 200mm and it fit really easily, and also blows really nice air through the front. Those leds sure look nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dem lights tho


let there be light! new 140mm green and white fans.


----------



## Reaper3087

You guys should go on eBay, buy one of the led strip packages, that come with a color changing module, and a remote and run that in your case. Will cost you like $15 and you get a nice light with all colors

Edit:http://m.ebay.com/itm/200883830141?nav=SEARCH


----------



## mickr777

Hi all, been enjoying looking at all the cases in this thread,
thought i would post mine it nothing fancy but I am happy hows it turning out









Inside the System


My attempt at cable management


My Cheap side window Change, took a window from an old case and used double sided mounting tape








and 2 blue neon I had in the draw and never used, ordered some led strips to change them to.


Using a Pencil to stop my Older card from Bending


Specs:
Intel i7 4790k Cpu (Corsair H110 Cooling)
Asrock z97 Professional Mother Board
Sapphire Dual-x 7970 OC 3GB Video Card
16gb Corsair vengeance Ram (1600mhz)
120gb Corsair SSD
2x 1tb HDD in raid 0
Aywun 750watt PSU


----------



## fribe226

Looking nice








How thick is the window you have installed and is it strong enough?
I am planning to change mine, but I am not sure which thickness of acrylic I am going to use


----------



## mickr777

It is 2.5mm thick, feels stronger then the original window


----------



## kizwan

Nice builds guys!

















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadSeed27*
> 
> I posted this completed build in the watercooling forum but I wanted to share my C70 build with you guys. I got a ton of valuable info from this forum through the process.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The case lighting can be adjusted from solid green to UV as both sets are routed to the fan controller.
> 
> Well open to questions and criticism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a link to the other post that goes into some detail on the build. Hope this doesn't violate any forum rules.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1545322/project-tn-1-completed-build
> 
> Cheers!


That's look great. Love the UV green.









BTW, since you explained about your build in that thread, I added a link to your build thread under Build Logs section at first post of this thread.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadSeed27*
> 
> I posted this completed build in the watercooling forum but I wanted to share my C70 build with you guys. I got a ton of valuable info from this forum through the process.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The case lighting can be adjusted from solid green to UV as both sets are routed to the fan controller.


I like that UV gree better than all green... thats just me. Not really a big fan of UV lighting, but I really like how this one came out. Very subtle.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Nightman*
> 
> Let there be light!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new 140mm fans, one green and one white for the roof
> let there be light! new 140mm green and white fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I never knew that you could put a 200mm or even a 2130mm fan in front of this case until you did it... I give you props for doing that







Very nice build.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickr777*
> 
> Hi all, been enjoying looking at all the cases in this thread,
> thought i would post mine it nothing fancy but I am happy hows it turning out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Cheap side window Change, took a window from an old case and used double sided mounting tape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and 2 blue neon I had in the draw and never used, ordered some led strips to change them to.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Liking what you did with the window, it came out really good.. very resourceful.









So you keep that pencil there?


----------



## BadSeed27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Nice builds guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's look great. Love the UV green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, since you explained about your build in that thread, I added a link to your build thread under Build Logs section at first post of this thread.


That's awesome man, thanks!


----------



## jlhawn

for a GPU support Jack I used all thread cut to length I needed, then they make hex nuts that are in a black rubber pad which I screwed on each end of the all thread, I cut the all thread a little long so I could turn the rubber pad hex nuts to adjust the tension on the graphics card. bought the parts at Lowes Home Improvement store


----------



## jlhawn

as for a window for the C70, I bought a 1/8 inch thick smoked acrylic from my local glass shop for 20 bucks,
getting it 1/8 inch thick allows you to use the Original Corsair mounting trim and hardware and put black rubber washers between the acrylic and the screw head.
I ued the window mod instructions on page 1 of this thread for help, very good instructions. I posted mine months ago but thought I would post again for the new members.


----------



## Mr Nightman

Better shot of the inside, disco party gopro effect haha, still want to swap that bottom hdd fan with another white as well. Love seeing all your builds in this amazing case


----------



## DarthBaggins

That 200/230 looks nice in the front


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Nightman*
> 
> Better shot of the inside, disco party gopro effect haha, still want to swap that bottom hdd fan with another white as well. Love seeing all your builds in this amazing case


looks good, Disco Party made me laugh.


----------



## Mr Nightman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> That 200/230 looks nice in the front


thanks, just love those 200's too much not to use at least one
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> looks good, Disco Party made me laugh.


all I can think of is sandstorm looking at it XD


----------



## mickr777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Liking what you did with the window, it came out really good.. very resourceful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you keep that pencil there?


Thanks you, sadly I have had that card for a while and it was getting a bad bend in it so the pencil will need to stay there, it works great for what i need it to do but might use a red or black one to color match the system


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickr777*
> 
> Thanks you, sadly I have had that card for a while and it was getting a bad bend in it so the pencil will need to stay there, it works great for what i need it to do but might use a red or black one to color match the system


did you see my post and pics one page back on how make a nice graphics card support jack with 3 items from a hardware store?

better yet here is detailed instructions in a thread on OCN I made back in Sept, it was for my GTX 680 then but it's the same idea for my GTX 970 I just had to get longer all thread rod for the 970 as it is a longer card and the support jack had to moved.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1515355/graphics-card-jack-support


----------



## mickr777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> did you see my post and pics one page back on how make a nice graphics card support jack with 3 items from a hardware store?
> 
> better yet here is detailed instructions in a thread on OCN I made back in Sept, it was for my GTX 680 then but it's the same idea for my GTX 970 I just had to get longer all thread rod for the 970 as it is a longer card and the support jack had to moved.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1515355/graphics-card-jack-support


Yes i was just having a look at that, gives me some ideas to support it better, thx


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickr777*
> 
> Yes i was just having a look at that, gives me some ideas to support it better, thx


there was a company that made one a few years back but they wanted $24 US dollars for it, so I made my own for less than $5
make sure and click on my link as it has the description of what the parts are called at the hardware store and the sizes.
the link is on this forum and not some other site.

here is the one thats $24, made by Power Color, they sell AMD gpu's, I think theirs is to bulky.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Nightman*
> 
> Better shot of the inside, disco party gopro effect haha, still want to swap that bottom hdd fan with another white as well. Love seeing all your builds in this amazing case


Nice!







I do really need to do the same thing in my case. Mine only have 3 LEDs, one already died & the other already dimming.


----------



## Reaper3087

How do you guys prefer your fans? Do you keep them on the inner most part of your hard drive cage or do you move them to the very front? I was planning to have two pulling air in from the side panel, one pulling out on the back, and two on the very front or by default on the hard drive cage


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper3087*
> 
> How do you guys prefer your fans? Do you keep them on the inner most part of your hard drive cage or do you move them to the very front? I was planning to have two pulling air in from the side panel, one pulling out on the back, and two on the very front or by default on the hard drive cage


the C70 is cooled much better with 2 fans behind the front panel and remove the hdd racks if possible, or at least 1 hdd rack.
the 2 fans mounted to the racks are just useless. here is my fan setup in my C70.


----------



## Reaper3087

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> the C70 is cooled much better with 2 fans behind the front panel and remove the hdd racks if possible, or at least 1 hdd rack.
> the 2 fans mounted to the racks are just useless. here is my fan setup in my C70.


Are the top ones pushing out or in? And which way is your power supply facing fan wise? Towards top of the bottom.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper3087*
> 
> Are the top ones pushing out or in? And which way is your power supply facing fan wise? Towards top of the bottom.


Top fans are exhaust (pushing out)

PSU fan is on bottom drawing fresh air in.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper3087*
> 
> Are the top ones pushing out or in? And which way is your power supply facing fan wise? Towards top of the bottom.


the 2 top 140mm are exhaust, 2 front and 1 bottom are intake, 1 rear is exhaust, and psu has the fan facing down to pull cool air into the psu and exhausting out the rear of the psu.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Top fans are exhaust (pushing out)
> 
> PSU fan is on bottom drawing fresh air in.


we were typing at the same time, funny.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> we were typing at the same time, funny.


LOL

You got







!


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> LOL
> 
> You got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


happens often on OCN.


----------



## fribe226

I prefer them on the very front, because then they don´t cramp up the inside of the case








Furthermore, I would leave the window fanless, it doesn´t look nice and you always have to detach the cables when opening the side panel. I prefer to put one 140mm in the bottom, behind the PSU


----------



## DarthBaggins

Right now my window vents the rear of the mobo tray lol


----------



## mickr777

I have realized after a week of use, I need to spend the money and replace the fans that came with the case and the ones that came with my h110 as it top mounted and there already rattling and grinding.

but I did some smoke tests and front 2 fans as intakes, 1 bottom intake, 1 back exhaust and the 2 fans on radiator as exhausts, worked the best for nice air flow and temp.

When I had the original windows on with the vents the flow seemed to be all over the place, but i blocked them off for a test and the air flow was nice again.

Ive decided to replace the intakes with 2x BitFenix Spectre Pro Black 120mm and 1x BitFenix Spectre Pro Black 140mm and the radiator exhausts with 2x BitFenix Spectre Pro PWM Black 140mm and keep the back exhaust on as the one included with the case on silent to get a little positive air flow (to help with dust)

I was going to use Noctua fans but none of my suppliers have them and the bitfenix fans work out 1/10 the cost of me buying the Noctua via a retail company.

Thats what I am doing, Hopefully the right thing


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickr777*
> 
> I have realized after a week of use, I need to spend the money and replace the fans that came with the case and the ones that came with my h110 as it top mounted and there already rattling and grinding.
> 
> but I did some smoke tests and front 2 fans as intakes, 1 bottom intake, 1 back exhaust and the 2 fans on radiator as exhausts, worked the best for nice air flow and temp.
> 
> When I had the original windows on with the vents the flow seemed to be all over the place, but i blocked them off for a test and the air flow was nice again.
> 
> Ive decided to replace the intakes with 2x BitFenix Spectre Pro Black 120mm and 1x BitFenix Spectre Pro Black 140mm and the radiator exhausts with 2x BitFenix Spectre Pro PWM Black 140mm and keep the back exhaust on as the one included with the case on silent to get a little positive air flow (to help with dust)
> 
> I was going to use Noctua fans but none of my suppliers have them and the bitfenix fans work out 1/10 the cost of me buying the Noctua via a retail company.
> 
> Thats what I am doing, Hopefully the right thing


thats the best fan setup I found also. I have 2 front intake, 1 bottom intake, 2 top exhaust, 1 rear exhaust, and a solid window with no fans.
been running mine this way for a year now, everything is cool.


----------



## mickr777

I finally got my new fans 3 intakes BitFenix Spectre Pro PWM 120mm, 2 rad exhaust BitFenix Spectre Pro PWM 140mm on the h110 and 1 back exhaust corsair from case 120mm and running them all at 700rpm, with 28c room temp im getting 30-34c idle and 60-63c Load and 65-68c when video card is at full load with cpu, is this any good for this case?

I also added the cpu fan to help keep things around the cpu cool,


having to get a replacement for one of the rad BitFenix fans, as its faulty and wont spin right and heats up


----------



## polarbehr76

Finally painted my psu shroud.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickr777*
> 
> I finally got my new fans 3 intakes BitFenix Spectre Pro PWM 120mm, 2 rad exhaust BitFenix Spectre Pro PWM 140mm on the h110 and 1 back exhaust corsair from case 120mm and running them all at 700rpm, with 28c room temp im getting 30-34c idle and 60-63c Load and 65-68c when video card is at full load with cpu, is this any good for this case?
> 
> I also added the cpu fan to help keep things around the cpu cool,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> having to get a replacement for one of the rad BitFenix fans, as its faulty and wont spin right and heats up


Hey, have you tried putting a fan behind the motherboard instead. That Intel fan looks like hell in there.

Like this. You can even fit a 120 bock there if you want.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Hey, have you tried putting a fan behind the motherboard instead. That Intel fan looks like hell in there.
> 
> Like this. You can even fit a 120 bock there if you want.


I did that on the R.C70 since the vented window is right behind the mobo tray now so I have dual 120's pulling heat off the back


----------



## mickr777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Hey, have you tried putting a fan behind the motherboard instead. That Intel fan looks like hell in there.
> 
> Like this. You can even fit a 120 bock there if you want.


so this helps with the cooling around the Cpu?

on a side note, applying new heat paste to my 7970 and a complete dust clean out from the heat sink and back of fans, I am getting 63c load in furmark vs 80c i was getting before


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickr777*
> 
> so this helps with the cooling around the Cpu?
> 
> on a side note, applying new heat paste to my 7970 and a complete dust clean out from the heat sink and back of fans, I am getting 63c load in furmark vs 80c i was getting before


Yes it helps cool the socket and VRM's. Maybe not as quite as good as a direct fan but it does help a lot.

Awesome, new thermal paste and a cleaning can help GPU temps a ton. What are you using for thermal paste or as we call it around here TIM.


----------



## mickr777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Yes it helps cool the socket and VRM's. Maybe not as quite as good as a direct fan but it does help a lot.
> 
> Awesome, new thermal paste and a cleaning can help GPU temps a ton. What are you using for thermal paste or as we call it around here TIM.


After lots of reading up on it, Ive been using for cpu and now on the GPU, Arctic MX-4 as its quick cure and seems to do a great job









Now my computer even under load is very quiet and Coolish


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickr777*
> 
> After lots of reading up on it, Ive been using for cpu and now on the GPU, Arctic MX-4 as its quick cure and seems to do a great job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now my computer even under load is very quiet and Coolish


I have MX4 and Gelid Extreme, both do a great job on GPU and CPU's. IC Diamond from what I here is good stuff too despite the controversy.


----------



## fribe226

Hello again








I just finished my little mod-marathon by installing Hard-tubes in my Case








I hope you like it











Furthermore, I installed the fan girll I made all by myself







A lot of tears went into this one


----------



## fribe226

Another picture, to reinforce the Uv effect


----------



## Soilwork

Finally getting around to posting in this thread. Here's how my case currently looks on the inside (I did flip the two top fans however, so I should take more pics later on)



I know the motherboard sticks out like a sore thumb, but I absolutely love it. I don't think I'd really care for the arctic version of this case, as black just looks a lot better.

Tonight I also installed my new case window purchased from Mnpctech.


----------



## Mr Nightman

Flashing Lights, I have now added 2 more af120s, she shines bright like a diamond


----------



## dynod123

this is my FX-9590 build in the beautiful C70 gunmetal black case. Few more parts coming in the days to come. I'll upload more detailed pictures when it's complete


----------



## DarthBaggins

The new Corsair LED fans are very nice and emit a good bit of light, I'll be using a few in my JAC build to add some light inside the case where I can't or don't want to run led strips.


----------



## SkyFred

Are they as loud as the normal AF120 or Quiet Edition ?


----------



## Mr Nightman

They are both quiet editions, fairly quiet at full, though the one on the hyper is stuck at 1600rpm due to only the 3 pin connector and lacking any more fan controller ports


----------



## nikkocortez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fribe226*
> 
> Hello again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished my little mod-marathon by installing Hard-tubes in my Case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Furthermore, I installed the fan girll I made all by myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of tears went into this one


Very Nice!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Looks like I need to invest in a GoPro lol


----------



## hpue

Hi everyone, i m about to build my machine n come by this amazing forum.

I m planning to use Cooler Master Nepton 280L, which has 15mm spacing in between the two 14mm fans, on the Corsair C70 (of 20mm spacing). So my problem is kind of like what Archer S had.

I have a few questions.

1) Archer S mentioned that the 15mm spaced radiator actually CAN use with native holes (of 20mm spacing) IF we sandwich the fans. I dont get this. I assume sandwiching the fans wont change the spacing from 15mm to 20mm, will it? (I dont mind flipping the radiator. It does no harm. Btw if this works, i will try finding some thin fans to do push-pull, or try if there are enough spacings for 12mm fans below the radiator (280L has 12mm x2 holes, just with even more weird spacing.).

2) What is a 45 degree black compression fitting? (Forgive me if this is a stupid question.)

3) Moreover, any comments between the CM Nepton 280L vs the newer CM Nepton 240M? I assume the 240M fits perfectly in C70 (does it?). The 280L seems to have a bit better in the reviews, but 240M seems to be extremely quiet. Isnt 280L replaced with some powerful silent fans would take both advantages? What about their pumps? From the watt they seems using different pumps. Is 240M using a more powerful pump?

Thanks for any inputs n comments!

Again, i do appreciate this amazing place that people are helping each others!

andy
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archer S*
> 
> ALTERNATIVELY, IF YOU CAN NOT LIVE WITHOUT RUBBER GROMMETS FOR WHATEVER REASON, YOU CAN USE THEM WITH NATIVE HOLES STILL!!!! so long as you sandwich your fans between the case and the radiator. as you can see in this case there is no way a fitting could be attached so the radiator would have to be flipped and having a dual bay res at the front this is vastly impractical. But i can see it working with a tube res.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about low quality pictures, was taken with a galaxy S2. Soooo does anyone want to gift me with a 45 degree *EDIT fitting black compression fitting*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (just kidding i can wait until i have enough money to order one)


----------



## Soilwork

Okay, this case just got so much more amazing....

So I ordered a 16 foot spool of LED RGB lights... I really did not want to have to cut the cable and solder it at all.... so I just started at one corner and did loops around the inside of the case, sticking it down along the way.

1 hour later I had all 16 feet tucked away inside the case. And the crazy thing is the ends matched up perfectly! Couldn't believe how lucky that was. It shines nice and bright now too.







WIll add pics later.


----------



## Timstuff

What's the best sized radiator to put in a Corsair C70? I know it can fit a 280mm rad, but I'm not sure if that is the best choice or not, because the fan selection is a lot more limited. I see some people sticking 360mm rads in the case, but does the design of the vents on top interfere with the cooling performance significantly, since it was not designed for a 360mm rad? 240mm seems like it'd be a bit on the small side to me, for this case at least. If 280mm is the ideal size rad to put in there, then what would be the best fans to use?

I got my C70 a few weeks ago but I haven't opened it yet, because I haven't ordered my liquid cooling kit yet.


----------



## BadSeed27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timstuff*
> 
> What's the best sized radiator to put in a Corsair C70? I know it can fit a 280mm rad, but I'm not sure if that is the best choice or not, because the fan selection is a lot more limited. I see some people sticking 360mm rads in the case, but does the design of the vents on top interfere with the cooling performance significantly, since it was not designed for a 360mm rad? 240mm seems like it'd be a bit on the small side to me, for this case at least. If 280mm is the ideal size rad to put in there, then what would be the best fans to use?


I lost a lot of sleep over the rad config in this case. Im very glad i went with the 280 up top and the 140 in the bottom. Noctua Redux fans give me a great balance of temps and noise. I am running sli though. With a single card you can go 240 and 120 and open your fan options. I dont recommend 360 on top because it starts to encroach on your bays when its time to run tubing. Also be aware that either 240 or 360 up top with require you to drill out a little support bar for the bay cage...easy mod but be ready for it. 240 and 120 will give the most headache free install and best fan options if you only have single gpu.


----------



## Timstuff

What's this about drilling out a support bar? I've never heard about this before.

I currently only have 1 GPU running on air, and I don't plan on putting my GPU on water until I upgrade it. I might go SLI in the future. Should I just go with a 240mm rad and then put a second 240mm rad on the case floor in the future when I start putting GPUs on water?


----------



## BadSeed27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timstuff*
> 
> What's this about drilling out a support bar? I've never heard about this before.
> 
> I currently only have 1 GPU running on air, and I don't plan on putting my GPU on water until I upgrade it. I might go SLI in the future. Should I just go with a 240mm rad and then put a second 240mm rad on the case floor in the future when I start putting GPUs on water?


There is a small structural crossbar on the rear of the bay cages. Its riveted in, just a quick drill through each rivet and it pops right out.

And yes, you can always add a 240 in the floor. You just need to watch the length of your psu or it can get pretty tight down there. I opted for a 140 push/pull thick rad in the bottom. Alternately, if you are not using the HD cages, you can install a thick 240 vertically in the front, under the bays.


----------



## Timstuff

My PSU is not a long one, so I should be OK. It's 850W so I should have just enough overhead for two-way SLI, though if for whatever reason I was faced with the worst-case scenario and I had to get something bigger, I could get creative with my HDD and SSD placement and put the radiator in the front.


----------



## kennysgh05t

I have a bit of a problem on my hands.. My reset button seems to be stuck, I had to disconnect it just to boot up my pc.

Case will is about 6 months old.. you think I can contact Corsair for RMA?

Thanks


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennysgh05t*
> 
> I have a bit of a problem on my hands.. My reset button seems to be stuck, I had to disconnect it just to boot up my pc.
> 
> Case will is about 6 months old.. you think I can contact Corsair for RMA?
> 
> Thanks


Yeh go for it one of the best RMA services out there


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennysgh05t*
> 
> I have a bit of a problem on my hands.. My reset button seems to be stuck, I had to disconnect it just to boot up my pc.
> 
> Case will is about 6 months old.. you think I can contact Corsair for RMA?
> 
> Thanks


@Corsair Joseph Should be able to expidite the process


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Thanks for the heads up guys @DarthBaggins @KaffieneKing
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennysgh05t*
> 
> I have a bit of a problem on my hands.. My reset button seems to be stuck, I had to disconnect it just to boot up my pc.
> 
> Case will is about 6 months old.. you think I can contact Corsair for RMA?
> 
> Thanks


We'll get that sorted for you. Get a request in at Corsair.force.com and send me the ticket # or post it back here. I'll make sure that we get the replacement expedited right away


----------



## DarthBaggins

see told ya so, lol


----------



## hpue

Dear folks,

By how, sandwiching the fans in between the radiator and the case top, can bridge the gap differences of 15mm and 20mm?

Thanks a lot!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hpue*
> 
> Hi everyone, i m about to build my machine n come by this amazing forum.
> 
> I m planning to use Cooler Master Nepton 280L, which has 15mm spacing in between the two 14mm fans, on the Corsair C70 (of 20mm spacing). So my problem is kind of like what Archer S had.
> 
> I have a few questions.
> 
> 1) Archer S mentioned that the 15mm spaced radiator actually CAN use with native holes (of 20mm spacing) IF we sandwich the fans. I dont get this. I assume sandwiching the fans wont change the spacing from 15mm to 20mm, will it? (I dont mind flipping the radiator. It does no harm. Btw if this works, i will try finding some thin fans to do push-pull, or try if there are enough spacings for 12mm fans below the radiator (280L has 12mm x2 holes, just with even more weird spacing.).
> 
> 2) What is a 45 degree black compression fitting? (Forgive me if this is a stupid question.)
> 
> 3) Moreover, any comments between the CM Nepton 280L vs the newer CM Nepton 240M? I assume the 240M fits perfectly in C70 (does it?). The 280L seems to have a bit better in the reviews, but 240M seems to be extremely quiet. Isnt 280L replaced with some powerful silent fans would take both advantages? What about their pumps? From the watt they seems using different pumps. Is 240M using a more powerful pump?
> 
> Thanks for any inputs n comments!
> 
> Again, i do appreciate this amazing place that people are helping each others!
> 
> andy


----------



## kennysgh05t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Thanks for the heads up guys @DarthBaggins @KaffieneKing
> We'll get that sorted for you. Get a request in at Corsair.force.com and send me the ticket # or post it back here. I'll make sure that we get the replacement expedited right away


Thanks to all involved, Submitted a Ticket and sent ticket number through to @Corsair Joseph

Edit.. WOW 35min after ticket was submitted and I Sent number to @Corsair Joseph, RMA is processed ans will be shipped to me soon!!!

Amazing RMA service!!!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah Joseph goes above and beyond to help out when and where he can







Looking at getting a RM1000 PSU for the JAC build after the dud of a EVGA 1000G (I've had little to no issues w/ any of my Corsair products and my TX650M is still running strong after 3 years) just mainly due to Joseph's help over this past year or so.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hpue*
> 
> Dear folks,
> 
> By how, sandwiching the fans in between the radiator and the case top, can bridge the gap differences of 15mm and 20mm?
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hpue*
> 
> Hi everyone, i m about to build my machine n come by this amazing forum.
> 
> I m planning to use Cooler Master Nepton 280L, which has 15mm spacing in between the two 14mm fans, on the Corsair C70 (of 20mm spacing). So my problem is kind of like what Archer S had.
> 
> I have a few questions.
> 
> 1) Archer S mentioned that the 15mm spaced radiator actually CAN use with native holes (of 20mm spacing) IF we sandwich the fans. I dont get this. I assume sandwiching the fans wont change the spacing from 15mm to 20mm, will it? (I dont mind flipping the radiator. It does no harm. Btw if this works, i will try finding some thin fans to do push-pull, or try if there are enough spacings for 12mm fans below the radiator (280L has 12mm x2 holes, just with even more weird spacing.).
> 
> 2) What is a 45 degree black compression fitting? (Forgive me if this is a stupid question.)
> 
> 3) Moreover, any comments between the CM Nepton 280L vs the newer CM Nepton 240M? I assume the 240M fits perfectly in C70 (does it?). The 280L seems to have a bit better in the reviews, but 240M seems to be extremely quiet. Isnt 280L replaced with some powerful silent fans would take both advantages? What about their pumps? From the watt they seems using different pumps. Is 240M using a more powerful pump?
> 
> Thanks for any inputs n comments!
> 
> Again, i do appreciate this amazing place that people are helping each others!
> 
> andy
Click to expand...

I think what he meant was the fans was use to support the rubber grommet. The 360 radiator won't be able to sit flush which therefore when you tightening the screws the rubber grommet may fall through.


----------



## hpue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I think what he meant was the fans was use to support the rubber grommet. The 360 radiator won't be able to sit flush which therefore when you tightening the screws the rubber grommet may fall through.


Thanks for reply.

I dont really get what you mean. Isn't it depended in the size of the screws, not the fan or the radiator?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hpue*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I think what he meant was the fans was use to support the rubber grommet. The 360 radiator won't be able to sit flush which therefore when you tightening the screws the rubber grommet may fall through.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for reply.
> 
> I dont really get what you mean. Isn't it depended in the size of the screws, not the fan or the radiator?
Click to expand...

The sandwiching is to support the rubber grommet from falling through. It's not for closing the gap. On second thought the fan probably unnecessary but the reason why he sandwiching the fan between radiator & top mesh cover is to support the rubber grommet. That's all. As for the 15/20mm spacing for 140mm radiator, even though it's 20mm spacing on C70, the mounting hole have enough room for the screw to go through if your 140mm radiator have 15mm spacing. Test fit your radiator, you'll see. If you still can get the screws go through, you can enlarge the mounting holes a bit using power drill. Easy peasy!


----------



## hpue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> The sandwiching is to support the rubber grommet from falling through. It's not for closing the gap. On second thought the fan probably unnecessary but the reason why he sandwiching the fan between radiator & top mesh cover is to support the rubber grommet. That's all. As for the 15/20mm spacing for 140mm radiator, even though it's 20mm spacing on C70, the mounting hole have enough room for the screw to go through if your 140mm radiator have 15mm spacing. Test fit your radiator, you'll see. If you still can get the screws go through, you can enlarge the mounting holes a bit using power drill. Easy peasy!


I can imagine what you mean. I will try it out myself by the end of the month, when my parts arrive. Btw that should be a 280mm radiator.


----------



## kizwan

140mm radiator is referring to radiators that use 140mm fan. So it can be 140 or 280 or 420mm (and so on) radiator.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennysgh05t*
> 
> Thanks to all involved, Submitted a Ticket and sent ticket number through to @Corsair Joseph
> 
> Edit.. WOW 35min after ticket was submitted and I Sent number to @Corsair Joseph, RMA is processed ans will be shipped to me soon!!!
> 
> Amazing RMA service!!!!


Glad to hear that we were able to sort it out for you very quickly. I'll be sure to let my team know that they have done a great job handling your request








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Yeah Joseph goes above and beyond to help out when and where he can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at getting a RM1000 PSU for the JAC build after the dud of a EVGA 1000G (I've had little to no issues w/ any of my Corsair products and my TX650M is still running strong after 3 years) just mainly due to Joseph's help over this past year or so.


Such kind words, thanks man







You know I am just a PM away if you need anything









Your JAC build is coming along pretty good btw, keep up the good work. I see that you got the rings I sent you as well, that's good to hear.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Yeah Joseph goes above and beyond to help out when and where he can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at getting a RM1000 PSU for the JAC build after the dud of a EVGA 1000G (I've had little to no issues w/ any of my Corsair products and my TX650M is still running strong after 3 years) just mainly due to Joseph's help over this past year or so.


Corsair in general has awesome customer service. When I my HX 850 went kaput, I rma'd it but I accidentally put down that I have an AX850. So I redid the order and got an HX to come in the mail. Both an AX and HX arrived at my door step but the new HX850 had some serious coil whine. So I wrote an email asking if I could try the AX 850, sure enough, it was perfect. And I got to keep the AX free of charge, while shipping back the new HX850. I also got some replacement clips for my C70 as well for no charge. Quick and easy.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Glad to hear that we were able to sort it out for you very quickly. I'll be sure to let my team know that they have done a great job handling your request
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such kind words, thanks man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know I am just a PM away if you need anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your JAC build is coming along pretty good btw, keep up the good work. I see that you got the rings I sent you as well, that's good to hear.


You'll definitely be the first person I notify for my Corsair needs







and those rings helped complete the look I needed for the rads in the pedestal


----------



## Gripen90

Joining the club also









http://s95.photobucket.com/user/Gripen90/media/X99/IMG_7563 Custom.jpg.html
http://s95.photobucket.com/user/Gripen90/media/X99/IMG_7564 Custom.jpg.html
http://s95.photobucket.com/user/Gripen90/media/X99/IMG_7576 Custom.jpg.html
http://s95.photobucket.com/user/Gripen90/media/X99/IMG_7581 Large Custom.jpg.html
http://s95.photobucket.com/user/Gripen90/media/X99/IMG_7591 Custom.jpg.html
http://s95.photobucket.com/user/Gripen90/media/X99/IMG_7595 Custom.jpg.html
http://s95.photobucket.com/user/Gripen90/media/X99/IMG_7607 Custom.jpg.html
http://s95.photobucket.com/user/Gripen90/media/X99/IMG_7614 Custom.jpg.html


----------



## i3igpete

Really like the two tone! Too many folks go all white or all single color and it just looks so "blah"...


----------



## Gripen90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i3igpete*
> 
> Really like the two tone! Too many folks go all white or all single color and it just looks so "blah"...


Thank you







I was thinking of going all white - but I thought it was just going to be too dull. Going white and blue is used so often so I decided to carry over the green theme from my old build


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gripen90*
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of going all white - but I thought it was just going to be too dull. Going white and blue is used so often so I decided to carry over the green theme from my old build


yes very nice. don't forget to toss the ugly window on the panel. the window mod is easy. cost me 20 bucks to do it myself.


----------



## kennysgh05t

@Gripen90

Welcome man!!

Epic looking rig you got there!!!


----------



## Mr Nightman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gripen90*
> 
> Joining the club also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s95.photobucket.com/user/Gripen90/media/X99/IMG_7591 Custom.jpg.html


Haha white and green leds just like mine, definitely a good color combo, nice job!


----------



## fribe226

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Nightman*
> 
> Haha white and green leds just like mine, definitely a good color combo, nice job!


Green is so awesome, it´s just a bummer that there are so few green mainboards and/or GPUs to perfect the builds in green, and I´am not keen enough to spraypaint a motherboard yet








Nonthereless, there are some wicked builds in this thread


----------



## SkyFred

Hey guys, I'm considering adding a bottom intake fan.

Do you recommend using pressure optimized fan given the small clearance under the case ?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkyFred*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm considering adding a bottom intake fan.
> 
> Do you recommend using pressure optimized fan given the small clearance under the case ?


No need. I nice and quiet airflow will be just fine.


----------



## fribe226

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkyFred*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm considering adding a bottom intake fan.
> 
> Do you recommend using pressure optimized fan given the small clearance under the case ?


The clearance is more than enough, any fan will do


----------



## SkyFred

Thanks ! Well I'm gonna enjoy the space and put a pretty 140mm there


----------



## Timstuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDevouringOne*
> 
> I am currently building a C70 and used a 180mm PSU with a EX240 radiator on the bottom. Here is the space you would have to work with:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the low quality iPhone picture. You can see I dont have much room to work with =)


Aha! So it is possible to fit a 1000W PSU and a 240mm rad onto the C70's floor! I was confused about this but I'm glad to know it's possible. If I end up trying to do water-cooled SLI on my rig, I will probably want a 1000W PSU since my 850W one probably doesn't have quite enough horsepower to deliver a stable flow of power-- at any rate, it'd be pretty loud with two GPUs plugged into it.


----------



## DarthBaggins

or you move the tray and PSU all together


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> or you move the tray and PSU all together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I still look at that and think,"man that's wild". The J.A.C. is coming along nicely.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I'm going to remove the 5.25 drive section and add another 360 to the front







in the R.C70 (want to do better in the next Amateur MOTM)


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timstuff*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheDevouringOne*
> 
> I am currently building a C70 and used a 180mm PSU with a EX240 radiator on the bottom. Here is the space you would have to work with:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the low quality iPhone picture. You can see I dont have much room to work with =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aha! So it is possible to fit a 1000W PSU and a 240mm rad onto the C70's floor! I was confused about this but I'm glad to know it's possible.
Click to expand...

1000W PSU usually longer than 180mm. It is still possible though if the cables are very pliable. You can consider 240mm at the front though but it also depends on the length of the radiator.

If I remember correctly I did try to fit the 240mm rad at the bottom & it does fit but the PSU cables are not pliable for the radiator to sit properly. Please take with a grain of salt because I just recalled from memory.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timstuff*
> 
> If I end up trying to do water-cooled SLI on my rig, I will probably want a 1000W PSU since my 850W one probably doesn't have quite enough horsepower *to deliver a stable flow of power*-- at any rate, it'd be pretty loud with two GPUs plugged into it.


What gpus are you going to SLI? You probably don't need to upgrade the PSU.

The bold part is not true. The only scenario that going to happen if the PSU is really bad, not because of the PSU capacity.


----------



## marcchep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> or you move the tray and PSU all together


You flipped the case?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcchep*
> 
> You flipped the case?


I actually removed the mobo tray and flipped it, modded the top handle so the psu would fit (brass hammer helped in that aspect). So far far my temps are better in R.ATX than they were in standard. Also finally have made some headway on the JAC build.


----------



## fribe226

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> or you move the tray and PSU all together


How did you do your paintjob?








Man, that looks epic


----------



## DarthBaggins

Used these paints (still need to put together a tutorial, which I've had a few requests to do lol)

They were/are acrylic based paints and dry w/in 10mins tops
Poison Dark


And Spider Black


----------



## marcchep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I actually removed the mobo tray and flipped it, modded the top handle so the psu would fit (brass hammer helped in that aspect). So far far my temps are better in R.ATX than they were in standard. Also finally have made some headway on the JAC build.


That looks really great. And even better temps


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcchep*
> 
> That looks really great. And even better temps


and easily fit the 360 in the bottom of the case (couldn't use the filters anymore but I never really had dust issues), but I'll be modding some more to this case to be ready for the next MOTM contest


----------



## marcchep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> and easily fit the 360 in the bottom of the case (couldn't use the filters anymore but I never really had dust issues), but I'll be modding some more to this case to be ready for the next MOTM contest


That is really nice







What are you planning on changing on the case?


----------



## DarthBaggins

removing the 5.25 bays and slap a 360 rad up front or a 240 w/ the pump and a small tube res above it


----------



## marcchep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> removing the 5.25 bays and slap a 360 rad up front or a 240 w/ the pump and a small tube res above it


I´m sure it´s gonna be great


----------



## Timstuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> 1000W PSU usually longer than 180mm. It is still possible though if the cables are very pliable. You can consider 240mm at the front though but it also depends on the length of the radiator.
> 
> If I remember correctly I did try to fit the 240mm rad at the bottom & it does fit but the PSU cables are not pliable for the radiator to sit properly. Please take with a grain of salt because I just recalled from memory.
> 
> 
> What gpus are you going to SLI? You probably don't need to upgrade the PSU.
> 
> The bold part is not true. The only scenario that going to happen if the PSU is really bad, not because of the PSU capacity.


I haven't selected any GPUs for an SLI build yet, because I probably won't be upgrading GPUs for at least another year. I am an Nvidia guy though, so it's probably going to be something from the as-of-yet announced 1000 series.

Also, I checked Corsair's specs for the RM1000, and they said it's 180mm long.

I have an XFX XXX Edition 850W PSU. Maybe it would behoove me to actually wait until I've tried hooking up a pair of SLI cards to it before presuming it won't have enough power.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I'm going to remove the 5.25 drive section and add another 360 to the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the R.C70 (want to do better in the next Amateur MOTM)


You will. Hey you seen my new rebuild?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah I saw that you redid the loop and added the Aurora Booster, turned out nicely


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Yeah I saw that you redid the loop and added the Aurora Booster, turned out nicely


I took aurora out. It didn't work well with my pump/res combo. Hows the JAC comong along?

Did this too. Love dem Mustangs.


----------



## fribe226

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> You will. Hey you seen my new rebuild?


Yo, that black white and gold looks hella nice







I really dig that


----------



## KaffieneKing

Well all the recent posts in this thread and this guy...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> or you move the tray and PSU all together


Has inspired me to start work on my C70 again after at least a good year since I moved my rig out of it! (It also has nothing to do with the fact my Z77 mATX board has died and I want to do a build with some vardars after trying them out for the first time!) and so the build will be focused around the colour scheme of the ATX board (blue, yuck! lets hope I can pull this off!) and the EK vardars.

Here is what I managed to do this afternoon



Currently I didnt have many nuts and bolts so improvised with mechano







I'll of course buy more aesthetically pleasing ones as I progress, also the mobo tray isn't attached very securely however this is because I may replace it with acrylic using parvum modding cubes.

I also was unable to fit the PSU in so I will either remove the bottom pci slot, or use a sfx psu, unsure of which yet it'll depend on how much £££ I spend on the rest of the build I expect.



Here is what I plan to do, I have an asus Z77 board already and a 3570K I intend to either go fully custom WC or buy another Eisberg 240 if I can get it to run a bit quieter as I intend to run this as a folding rig. All parts apart from the watercooling bits will be hang me down bits from various builds to keep costs down.

Here is the planned placement of the features with a 360mm rad and a 240mm.



Also @DarthBaggins what did you do for the side panels? I was thinking of cutting out a large segment of the solid panel and adding a window and doing the same on the other side but filling it with a opaque piece of acrylic of complimentary colour for the build.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fribe226*
> 
> Yo, that black white and gold looks hella nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really dig that


Thanks, it's black silver & Gold.


----------



## alpaugh78

I don't have a fancy custom loop in mine, but just traded my Air 540 to my little bro for this case. He got sick of having to re-mount his top fans because his 3 year-old would push the grommets and screws through the top holes in the case and I wanted something a little more military-inspired, so it worked out. Had a lot of fun with the case and still got a little more I want to do when I get the extra money, but here's what i got so far.


----------



## Reaper3087

Hey guys so cooling question. I have my H100I venting hot air OUT, my front panels venting IN, Rear fan venting OUT, but i tried venting side panel IN with cool air using two fans, but after extensive testing, it helped zero. No different as if they weren't even there. Should I set those to vent out? Already venting OUT top and back.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper3087*
> 
> Hey guys so cooling question. I have my H100I venting hot air OUT, my front panels venting IN, Rear fan venting OUT, but i tried venting side panel IN with cool air using two fans, *but after extensive testing, it helped zero*. No different as if they weren't even there. Should I set those to vent out? Already venting OUT top and back.


That probably means you already have good air flow. If I were you I keep the side panel as IN (intake). If I change the top (H100i) to IN, then I would change the fans on the side panel to OUT.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Well all the recent posts in this thread and this guy...
> Has inspired me to start work on my C70 again after at least a good year since I moved my rig out of it! (It also has nothing to do with the fact my Z77 mATX board has died and I want to do a build with some vardars after trying them out for the first time!) and so the build will be focused around the colour scheme of the ATX board (blue, yuck! lets hope I can pull this off!) and the EK vardars.
> 
> Here is what I managed to do this afternoon
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently I didnt have many nuts and bolts so improvised with mechano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll of course buy more aesthetically pleasing ones as I progress, also the mobo tray isn't attached very securely however this is because I may replace it with acrylic using parvum modding cubes.
> 
> I also was unable to fit the PSU in so I will either remove the bottom pci slot, or use a sfx psu, unsure of which yet it'll depend on how much £££ I spend on the rest of the build I expect.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what I plan to do, I have an asus Z77 board already and a 3570K I intend to either go fully custom WC or buy another Eisberg 240 if I can get it to run a bit quieter as I intend to run this as a folding rig. All parts apart from the watercooling bits will be hang me down bits from various builds to keep costs down.
> 
> Here is the planned placement of the features with a 360mm rad and a 240mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also @DarthBaggins what did you do for the side panels? I was thinking of cutting out a large segment of the solid panel and adding a window and doing the same on the other side but filling it with a opaque piece of acrylic of complimentary colour for the build.


I dropped you a PM, really like seeing someone else do this mod/conversion


----------



## Timstuff

I'm finally going to be putting together my custom-loop C70 rig this upcoming week! I have all the required parts except for my Link Commander Mini fan controller, which is arriving on Monday if Corsair's tracking is accurate. I'm basically migrating my current system out of my Storm Scout 1 so the internals aren't going to be the latest and greatest, but my i7 3770K still has a few years of fight left in it, especially once I have it under a more robust cooling solution that should allow me to hit 4.5 GHz with no problems (currently I can only go up to 4.3 GHz before running into temperature problems on my Corsair H80i).

It's going to be an ongoing project, and there's a lot of things I want to do but I'll have to wait on until the budget allows, like custom sleeving the PSU cables, and eventually, putting an on-water GPU and second radiator in there. Once I get my tax return I'm definitely upgrading from 8GB of ram to 32GB, though, which I should have done ages ago (I do video editing). There's a bunch of things I'd consider changing in the name of future-proofability, but just getting all my stuff moved over to the C70 will be a huge step forward.

Also, here's a sneak preview of some custom detailing. I'm quite pleased with how my laser-cut side panel logo turned out.


----------



## kizwan

Don't forget to post pictures. We love to watch your progress through the pictures.


----------



## fribe226

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timstuff*
> 
> I'm finally going to be putting together my custom-loop C70 rig this upcoming week! I have all the required parts except for my Link Commander Mini fan controller, which is arriving on Monday if Corsair's tracking is accurate. I'm basically migrating my current system out of my Storm Scout 1 so the internals aren't going to be the latest and greatest, but my i7 3770K still has a few years of fight left in it, especially once I have it under a more robust cooling solution that should allow me to hit 4.5 GHz with no problems (currently I can only go up to 4.3 GHz before running into temperature problems on my Corsair H80i).
> 
> It's going to be an ongoing project, and there's a lot of things I want to do but I'll have to wait on until the budget allows, like custom sleeving the PSU cables, and eventually, putting an on-water GPU and second radiator in there. Once I get my tax return I'm definitely upgrading from 8GB of ram to 32GB, though, which I should have done ages ago (I do video editing). There's a bunch of things I'd consider changing in the name of future-proofability, but just getting all my stuff moved over to the C70 will be a huge step forward.
> 
> Also, here's a sneak preview of some custom detailing. I'm quite pleased with how my laser-cut side panel logo turned out.


That already looks stunning


----------



## stratosrally

So - I've been missing from this forum for ages, but still been having fun on my PC. I upgraded my Cooler Master Storm Scout case to the Corsair C70 Vengeance about 6 months ago, also swapping out the old H60 cooler for an H80i, my HX1000W for the RM650 and removing one of my EVGA GTX580 cards.

This was done to troubleshoot an odd thrumming sound that would occasionally show up and the occasional system shutdown. Turned out I definitely had 2 issues - the pump had gone out on my H60 cooler (Hey, with 5+ years of life, a year+ with a 1GHz O.C. on a entry-level liquid cooler - I was impressed) and the fan motor had gone out on one of my GPUs. Wasn't sure about the PSU, figured I didn't need near the juice for a single GPU system and definitely not for the next build since everything is getting much more efficient. My case upgrade was needed because I had too much crap crammed in the smallish interior size that the first-gen Scout - it was running hot. I also figured that the all-new case fans that come with a new case couldn't hurt!

It performed pretty well but was still very noisy and sucked dust so bad that I was cleaning the filters weekly. I was planning on an upgrade soon anyway, so I just dealt with it until I made it through the holidays and then started picking up new hardware at the best prices I could find.

The component list:

MSI Z97 Gaming 7 MB
MSI GTX970 4G Gaming GPU
Intel i7 4790K Devil's Canyon CPU
Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz DDR3 16GB (2x8GB sticks)
Corsair H80i CPU cooler
Corsair RM650 PSU
Corsair Vengeance C70 Case (obviously?)
Samsung 850 Pro 512GB SSD (OS & games)
Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB Mech HDD (storage)
Archon Slot-Loading Blu-Ray Burner (uses internal Panasonic UJ-265 OD)

Peripherals (existing - no need to replace):

Corsair Vengeance K60 KB
Corsair M60 Mouse
Western Digital MyEssentials 2TB external backup Mech HDD
Samsung T240HD 1980x1200 24" monitor/HDTV
Behringer Xenyx 502 mixer
KRK Rokit6G2 studio monitors

___________________________________________________

Old system internals:

EVGA X58 SLI LE MB
EVGA GTX580 SLI GPU (during system troubleshooting removed 1 GPU & discovered bad fan motor)
Intel i7-920 CPU
Corsair Dominator 1600MHz DDR3 6GB (3x2GB sticks)
Corsair H60 CPU cooler (swapped for H80i during troubleshooting)
Corsair HX1000W PSU (swapped for RM650 during troubleshooting)
Cooler Master Storm Scout case (swapped to Corsair C70 during troubleshooting)
Corsair Force 120GB SSD (OS & games)
Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB mech HDD (storage ) x2
Samsung Blu-Ray Combo-drive ODD

I finished building it recently and the speed is ridiculous. All the performance increases stemming from multiple generations of CPU, GPU and MB chipset upgrades, SATA 2 to SATA 3, PCI Express 2 to PCI Express 3, USB 2 to USB 3, and most definitely the increased technology available from cutting-edge SSDs versus the first-gen that I was using add up to some serious "wow" factor.

Pics coming..... I did a few minor tricks to make mine look the way I wanted it to, and wasn't concerned with some tings that some people are - this isn't a beauty queen, it's a sleeper that will do whatever I need it to. Yes, following tradition - it is named SquareHead (as in my square-headed girlfriend). Technically, SquareHead2...


----------



## kizwan

Congrats & Welcome to the club!


----------



## dave2150

Hi,

I've had this legendary case for a few months now, very happy with it







I'll get some pictures up when I'm happy with it, still a few issues that I need to sort out!

My biggest problem thus far is the Top mesh of the case - it lets in so much dust when the system is powered off (every night).

I don't have any exhaust fans on the top, as I simply haven't needed them for reasonable temperatures. Two front intakes and the rear exhaust is currently satisfactory for my needs.

I'd like to hear the options for adding a mesh dust filter to the top of the case.

I've seen several mention the 'DEMCIflex Dustfilter' range, though as I have the military green version of the C70 - I feel the black filter that seems to simply fit on top of the case would spoil the aesthetics of my case. I did see that I can order a 'Green Frame' version of the top Demciflex filter, though I haven't been able to find any pictures of what colour green it would be - knowing my luck it would arrive and be a neon green monstrosity!

Ideally I'd like some filter material that I can attach inside the case, for the top filter. Can anyone recommend some kind of material I can cut into shape and easily attach to the top, without it spoiling the look?

Or if there's anyone who has bought the Demciflex top filter in black or green could post a picture showing how it looks, that would be rather helpful.

Many thanks for any replies









*Edit* - I managed to find pictures of the Demciflex filters with the green frame:



I think this may be my best option - though as the green colour appears to be ligher, I'd love to see it fitted to a Military Green c70, so I can decide before I buy! I'd have to ship the filter from the US to the UK - so I don't want to have to return it etc.

I wonder what are the chances that anyone has bought the green or black top filter and fitted it to the c70? Would love to see some pictures!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Might want to make the rear an exhaust instead of intake to create more positive pressure


----------



## dave2150

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Might want to make the rear an exhaust instead of intake to create more positive pressure


That was a typo, meant to say the rear fan is setup as an exhaust


----------



## Timstuff

It's finally time to pull the tarp off my custom-loop water-cooled C70 rebuild! I will be doing a series of three posts. The first two will be for my building process, with the last being some glamor shots of the finished product.

Here are all the parts that I pulled out of my old Storm Scout build, which are being re-used in the new build. MSI Z77 Mpower MoBo ( ended up leaving out the PC speaker, since it never did anything anyway), Core i7 3770K CPU, 4GB Galaxy GTX 580 video card, XFX XXX Edition 850W PSU, 240GB Kingston SSD, 3TB WD Black drive, a generic Blu-Ray burner, a pair of Corsair SP 120 Performance Edition fans (for the radiator), and a black sleeved ATX extender. Some of these parts are getting a bit on in age and will be replaced eventually (like my PSU, which I'd like to replace with Corsair 1000W PSU with individual sleeving, and the Blu-ray drive, which I think has HDCP compatibility problems), collectively they still pack a good amount of punch, especially that Core i7. I'd also like to replace the GTX 680 with something newer cooled on water eventually, but that can wait a year or two.



The new parts include an XSPC Raystorm D5 AX240 water cooling kit, a draining assembly for the loop made from various fittings, a temperature probe fitting, a pair of Corsair AF120 LED fans for the front, 32GB of Corsair Vengeance DDR3 RAM (which I only just received and installed today), and a Corsair Link Commander Mini fan controller with an RGB LED light strip. Also, I got a bunch of rubber sound dampening grommets, and some rubber strips to silence that noisy WD Black drive.

I'll start with a mod that I did to seal up the top vent holes around my 240mm radiator. I bought some black craft foam sheets from AC Moore, and first taped one down over the radiator holes.



Next, I punched out some holes where the screws for the radiator would go. I had to widen them so that they would sit flush around the rubber grommets, or else the screws wouldn't reach.



I then screwed down the radiator and traced around it onto the foam, so I could keep track of the alignment of it later. I trimmed the sides of the foam so it would fit inside the top of the case.




I made a rubbing of the radiator using some copy paper and a blue crayon. I lined it up with my previous outline, taped it down, and used it to cut out a hole for the radiator chassis' openings. I then lined it up and taped it in place using good ol' black duct tape.




The finished result is very clean and professional looking. No need to worry about dust getting sucked in through the extra grating, and it helps to promote good air pressure by correctly directing the flow of air.


----------



## Timstuff

My cooling kit came with some nice fan grills, and I decided to spray paint them blue and put them on the floor fans of my case, since that's where gravity is going to send everything and I figured it'd be the best place to use them. I considered painting over the yellow on my motherboard too, but I decided it looked good enough as-is and it would have been a bit too much work to get it just right.




I toyed with the idea of custom sleeving my XFX PSU's cords, but I concluded that it was more time and money than it was worth, especially since I'm likely to upgrade my PSU if I ever put two GPUs into my system, at which point I'd likely just buy a fully modular PSU from Corsair and get some nice looking Cablemod pre-sleeved cables for it. I found a dirt cheap alternative that looks pretty good, though-- for $5 worth of snake tubing and black electrical tape from Home Depot, I was able to dress up those ugly XFX cables into something a bit more presentable. It may not have the allure and status of individual sleeving, but it at least looks better than stock and goes OK with the military sci-fi theme of my build.






Unfortunately, that fat tubing comes at the cost of having anything resembling good cable management in the back, made worse by my ATX extender, but no-one's going to see back there anyway. I'll worry more about cable management when I can afford a better PSU and individually sleeved cables.



I decided to hotrod the exterior of the case with a custom laser-cut silver acrylic logo from Ponoko. I went with the Aegis Dynamics logo from Star Citizen, since I love that game and Aegis makes my favorite ships in the game, in addition to having a very cool looking corporate logo. I removed the protective film from the backs of the letters, cut out some heavy-duty double sided tape, attached the tape to the back of the letters, and then used the negative to line up the pieces on the side of the case. It came out very nice looking, and with shipping it only cost me about $20.






Here's a look at the laser-cut, grill-less side panel I got from MNPC Tech. I went with light smoke, which is plenty dark to hide any loose wires while being light enough to let my LED illumated parts shine through. I opted to attach the Corsair Link LED strips to the inside of the side panel, because it keeps them out of the way, invisible from the outside, and from what I can tell is the most effective place for them to illuminate the interior.



Next post: the custom loop, and glamour shots!


----------



## Timstuff

Here's the case with all the tubing and fittings installed. Finding a place to put my drain assembly was a bit awkward, but ultimately it works, which is what matters. I might revisit it to try and tidy things up a bit when I install a water-cooled GPU someday, though for now I'm satisfied with it.



I went with Mayhem's blue coolant concentrate. One $10 bottle makes 3 litres of coolant, which makes it one of the most economical coolant options out there. The color looks great, too.



Here's how it looks with the lights on.



Also, here's a shot I took today of the newly installed 32GB of RAM. Corsair always seems to make nice looking stuff (tramp-stamped "gaming" peripherals aside).



And now the moment you've all been waiting for: the glamour shots!






Temps are looking great so far-- my i7 3770K (clocked to 4.5 GHz on 1.2 volts) is getting 29-35°C on idle (depending on how warm the room is), and under load in Prime95 I've yet to see it get hotter than 53°C. On my old Cosair H80i, I had it clocked to 4.2 GHz on 1.1 volts, and idle temps were at about 45°C and about 85° under load, which is a very dramatic difference. So far I am very happy with this case and the XSPC cooling kit. Next thing I change will probably be to get a Demci filter for the front of the case, though, because I really do not want to open this thing up once a week just to clean the dust filter. If I have to make one major criticism of this case, that would be it, though admittedly it's not a very big deal, especially considering how bad my old Storm Scout was when ti came to cleaning out dust.


----------



## billbishere

My White on White


----------



## kizwan

Looks great @Timstuff & @billbishere!


----------



## Bartminator

Finally got the case, and completed the modding









stayed simple, just some custom led stripes and 2 led corsair fans

feel free to rate it


----------



## kizwan

@Bartminator, nice! The green led fans really look nice with the casing.


----------



## DeadMedic

Considering a build with the C70 and had a few questions regarding air flow & what I can fit in there for those who own it.

Build plan:
C70 green
Sabertooth x99
2x gtx 980 or ti if they release (air cooled no water on the GPUs)
AX1200 PSU
3x 3.5" HDD I can loose one of the HDD cages since I'll only be using 3 drives
2x 2.5" SSDs
2x 5.25 optical
1x 5.25 fan controller
Either an h110i GT or a mini custom loop with 280 rad

My questions are:
1. How tight is the fit on a 280mm rad up top?
2. Is there sufficient air flow out the top with a rad in place for the eVGA ACX cooling or would I be better off with a blower?
3. Would I be able to fit a 280 rad on the floor with an AX1200 PSU?

I've been meaning to get over to Micocenter with a measuring tape but work keeps getting in the way.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadMedic*
> 
> Considering a build with the C70 and had a few questions regarding air flow & what I can fit in there for those who own it.
> 
> Build plan:
> C70 green
> Sabertooth x99
> 2x gtx 980 or ti if they release (air cooled no water on the GPUs)
> AX1200 PSU
> 3x 3.5" HDD I can loose one of the HDD cages since I'll only be using 3 drives
> 2x 2.5" SSDs
> 2x 5.25 optical
> 1x 5.25 fan controller
> Either an h110i GT or a mini custom loop with 280 rad
> 
> My questions are:
> 1. How tight is the fit on a 280mm rad up top?
> 2. Is there sufficient air flow out the top with a rad in place for the eVGA ACX cooling or would I be better off with a blower?
> 3. Would I be able to fit a 280 rad on the floor with an AX1200 PSU?
> 
> I've been meaning to get over to Micocenter with a measuring tape but work keeps getting in the way.



If the radiator is 35.5mm thick or less, it should fit nicely up top. Thicker radiator may have clearing issue with motherboard heatsink.
With this case, the best air flow if you have front fans intake (at least one HDD cages removed), back & top fans exhaust. Optionally bottom fan(s) intake. However with the two gpus, the amount of heat dissipated, the cpu may run a couple degrees hotter if top fans exhaust. I still favor top fans exhaust because with fans intake, the ambient in the case will increase few degrees which in turn going to affect the cooling system (water temp increase).
280 rad is too long to fit at the bottom even with shorter PSU. Even with 160mm PSU, it doesn't look like it have enough space for 280 rad. It will be too tight if the rad can even fit but the cables will be in the way. The only way to fit 280 at the bottom if you cut the plate (at the back of the casing) where the PSU screwed to & buy one of those PSU extension bracket.


----------



## kennysgh05t

Tidied up my Cables abit..


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennysgh05t*
> 
> Tidied up my Cables abit..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


Where do you get those clips? My wires are a nice neat bundle right now, but that is because I have a non-modular PSU. Once I get a higher wattager, modular, PSU I'm gonna need those to make it look nice where the wires go into the back of the case.


----------



## kennysgh05t

A local Guy here in South Africa makes them, they are lazer cut out of acrylic


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennysgh05t*
> 
> A local Guy here in South Africa makes them, they are lazer cut out of acrylic


I was hoping you had bought them from a major retailer.. I've seen builds before where individually sleeved cables are managed with those clips.. SOMEONE has to sell them online.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennysgh05t*
> 
> A local Guy here in South Africa makes them, they are lazer cut out of acrylic
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping you had bought them from a major retailer.. I've seen builds before where individually sleeved cables are managed with those clips.. SOMEONE has to sell them online.
Click to expand...

Did you try PPCS?

http://www.performance-pcs.com/zip-ties-clamps-anchors


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Did you try PPCS?
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/zip-ties-clamps-anchors


No I hadn't. I did not know that site existed, thank you. When I needed something newegg didn't have in the past I had gone looking on FrozenCPU, who no longer exist, and the new window for my case I've been meaning to buy for a year or so (but haven't gotten around to buyig) is sold by mnpctech.


----------



## Timstuff

PPCS is a solid retailer. I got everything for my custom loop from them, and it arrived quickly and with no mistakes, so I guess that's about as much as one could hope for. Until FrozenCPU gets their **** together, PPCS is probably where I will be shopping for water cooling supplies and parts for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Mr Nightman

swapped in some green sp120s on the hyper, totally looks the nvidia part lol


----------



## MOSER91

Here's my rebuild of my c70. Thinking about getting another c70 for my other rig, also going to be watercooled.


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MOSER91*
> 
> Here's my rebuild of my c70. Thinking about getting another c70 for my other rig, also going to be watercooled.


Very nice tubing


----------



## kennysgh05t

Just Some pic of a Guy here in SA's C70 build.. Not sure if he is on here..


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MOSER91*
> 
> Here's my rebuild of my c70. Thinking about getting another c70 for my other rig, also going to be watercooled.


Looks great! Been wanting to do copper my self.


----------



## MOSER91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> Very nice tubing


Thanks, it's gonna look better after I polish the tubing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Looks great! Been wanting to do copper my self.


I appreciate it, and you should go for it.


----------



## DiaSin

I've been thinking about going liquid in this case once I do a new build, using 5.25" adapters for the drive bays so I can keep my normal storage setup... now.. would a loop with non-transparent tubing be doable for someone who has never done a custom loop before? I was thinking that a loop with the kind of tubing corsair uses on the h110iGT, with the black weave on it, would look sick with this green C70.

Edit: Just so I am clear.. what I am wondering is is it harder to do a loop when you can't see the coolant in the tubes.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I have white and clear 3/8x1/2 tubing in mine, personally I think the opaque tubing is truely best due to not allowing light (uv) to pass through your coolant and in turn prolongs it


----------



## DiaSin

I made a quick edit to my last post.


----------



## Soilwork

Finally got around to taking higher quality photos of my build.







But yeah, that is 16 feet of LED RGB routed throughout the nooks and crannies of the case. I am very pleased with how it came out.

I plan on replacing the front fans with clear/white led lights later on when they kick the bucket to let the light shine through there better.

More photos available here:


http://imgur.com/a


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soilwork*
> 
> Finally got around to taking higher quality photos of my build.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, that is 16 feet of LED RGB routed throughout the nooks and crannies of the case. I am very pleased with how it came out.
> 
> I plan on replacing the front fans with clear/white led lights later on when they kick the bucket to let the light shine through there better.
> 
> More photos available here:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a


Nice !!! White will look much better, I like that idea. You do plan on at least an AIO for the CPU right?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> I've been thinking about going liquid in this case once I do a new build, using 5.25" adapters for the drive bays so I can keep my normal storage setup... now.. would a loop with non-transparent tubing be doable for someone who has never done a custom loop before? I was thinking that a loop with the kind of tubing corsair uses on the h110iGT, with the black weave on it, would look sick with this green C70.
> 
> Edit: Just so I am clear.. what I am wondering is is it harder to do a loop when you can't see the coolant in the tubes.


Yes, it's doable even for newbie. It's good idea to have flow meter in your loop. At least you can monitor the water flow. Well even with clear tubing you can't see the flow because there's no point of reference but with flow meter you can make sure the flow is normal.


----------



## Timstuff

If the question is "should I use the Vengeance C70," from my experience the answer is YES. It's a great looking case and is extremely practical, which are two things that are often hard to find together. The only thing that annoys me about it is the front air filter, which I intend to replace with a magnetic one from DEMCIfilter, since i hate having to open up my PC to clean the filters.

I like using clear tubing with colored coolant, because I like the look and I like being able to see how the progress is going as I fill up the loop, as well as being able to see if their are still bubbles in the loop. I do recognize though that opaque tubing works fine too, though, and it really comes down to preference. As long as you are patient and do it right you should be fine.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> I've been thinking about going liquid in this case once I do a new build, using 5.25" adapters for the drive bays so I can keep my normal storage setup... now.. would a loop with non-transparent tubing be doable for someone who has never done a custom loop before? I was thinking that a loop with the kind of tubing corsair uses on the h110iGT, with the black weave on it, would look sick with this green C70.
> 
> Edit: Just so I am clear.. what I am wondering is is it harder to do a loop when you can't see the coolant in the tubes.


Mainly it's due to not being able to see where air pockets have collected or see the air in the tubing when coolant is passing through

On the flow meter I opted for Aquacomputer's reservoirs (I have an Aqualis and the 5.25 bay aquabox pro) since the show the flow of your coolant


----------



## Timstuff

When I was filling up my loop initially, it took me a good 20-30 minutes just to get the air pockets out of my loop to the point where the coolant was actually flowing through the whole loop, and I wouldn't have been able to see it with opaque tubing. On your first loop, I recommend going transparent with the tubing.

Also, don't be surprised to see tons of bubbles going through your loop on the first go through. I was at first worried that the dish soap from my leak test had contaminated my coolant because there was so much foam going through it, but after a few hours running it (with the motherboard disconnected from the PSU, of course), you couldn't even tell that the coolant was flowing because it was free of bubbles. At that point, the system is safe to use.


----------



## Soilwork

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Nice !!! White will look much better, I like that idea. You do plan on at least an AIO for the CPU right?


I would, but I am not a fan of watercooling.







Just isn't something I would be into at the moment. Going to stick with air for now.

I still need to cover the wire on the CPU fans at some point, and I am thinking of removing my pull fan since that does very minimal help.

If anyone happens to see some clear white 120 mm SP fans for sale do let me know.


----------



## Phantomas 007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soilwork*
> 
> Finally got around to taking higher quality photos of my build.


Some more info for the GTX Strix stand


----------



## DarthBaggins

I was looking at air cooling my next build, but the cooler I want I can't find stateside (Reevan)


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I was looking at air cooling my next build, but the cooler I want I can't find stateside (Reevan)


If they made an air cooler that didn't cover up beautiful motherboards, wasn't so heavy and could cool an overclocked chip even as good as the newer AIO's I would think about it but since there is nothing out there like that I will be watercooling all of my builds one way or the other.


----------



## Soilwork

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> Some more info for the GTX Strix stand


The STRIX is a heavy card, so it has noticeable sag, I made a Lego stand as a temporary solution until I eventually make a nicer looking stand for the card.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah my 970 had some sag until I mounted in in the Rev ATX and the back plate did its full job, but now the block and new backplate tend to keep it straight lol


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Mainly it's due to not being able to see where air pockets have collected or see the air in the tubing when coolant is passing through
> 
> On the flow meter I opted for Aquacomputer's reservoirs (I have an Aqualis and the 5.25 bay aquabox pro) since the show the flow of your coolant


The thing is.. that would mean I would not be able to use two of the 5.25 bays to hold hard drives like I had planned, and still put a beefy rad in the front of the case. Unless it is a single bay resevoir.. I guess I COULD buy an external DVD drive to free up a bay.

I want to keep an upgraded version of my current storage setup, which is 2 mechanical drives and an SSD.

Currently I have a 256gb SSD for OS and a few games, a 1tb drive dedicated to games and an old 160gb drive for general storage. I want to upgrade that to a 480gb+ SSD, a 2TB HDD for games, and use my current 1tb drive for storage.

When I do a new build I could always mount the SSD around back somewhere with velcro, but that still leaves where to put the two full sized mechanical drives, and I don't think there is any adapter that will fit two full sized mechanical drives in a single 5.25 bay.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> The thing is.. that would mean I would not be able to use two of the 5.25 bays to hold hard drives like I had planned, and still put a beefy rad in the front of the case. Unless it is a single bay resevoir.. I guess I COULD buy an external DVD drive to free up a bay.
> 
> I want to keep an upgraded version of my current storage setup, which is 2 mechanical drives and an SSD.
> 
> Currently I have a 256gb SSD for OS and a few games, a 1tb drive dedicated to games and an old 160gb drive for general storage. I want to upgrade that to a 480gb+ SSD, a 2TB HDD for games, and use my current 1tb drive for storage.
> 
> When I do a new build I could always mount the SSD around back somewhere with velcro, but that still leaves where to put the two full sized mechanical drives, and I don't think there is any adapter that will fit two full sized mechanical drives in a single 5.25 bay.


Yep, if you don't care about having the latest bestest SSD that's only 5% faster you can get both a 480Gb SSD and a 2TB Hdd for less than $250. I made a mount that fit in the optical bay for a HDD and SSD out of plexi-glass and used double sided tape to hold it down.


----------



## jlhawn

I made a thread months ago on making your own gpu support as I did for mine, here are the instructions from that thread with more detailed info.

I went to the hardware store (Lowes) and bought a 6 inch long 10-24 all thread and cut it to the length needed for my application of 5 3/4" then I bought 2 10-24 well nuts which are rubber with brass threads inside, the 2 black things on the end of the rod are the well nuts.
so anyway just cut the all thread rod to length then install the well nuts, I cut the all thread a little long so that the well nuts can be turned to adjust the support rod up or down. I also painted the all thread black, the well nuts come black as they are rubber.
here are a couple pics for reference if you want to build one yourself. this cost me $3.24 U.S. dollars with sales tax.

pics of my 970 in my C70 case with the support jack.


----------



## Soilwork

Yeah when I feel the creative gears turning again I'll make a nice metal support for my card.

Liking the look of that simple threaded rod. I might try to make something STRIX related... we'll see.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soilwork*
> 
> Yeah when I feel the creative gears turning again I'll make a nice metal support for my card.
> 
> Liking the look of that simple threaded rod. I might try to make something STRIX related... we'll see.


I like your Lego stand, you could even do it in matching colors for your build.
your Lego is way better than some I have seen like a pencil or fishing line tied up top pulling on the card.


----------



## ninjaecko5000

So I am new to overclock, but not computer modding or building. I mod cases pretty much for a living and build custom cases. i am currently modding a Corsair C70 to hold two 480mm Radiators(calling it a V8 cooler xD) and run my dream build in which im still working on building. unfortunately, my computer that I actually use ( quick and cheap gaming build to get me by) is just not enough for me. so im building my dream build, and modding the hell of it








(here is a basic view of what the case with the V8 will look like)


----------



## HighTemp

My first build ever.
http://s106.photobucket.com/user/maro69camaro/media/20150518_081716.jpg.html
http://s106.photobucket.com/user/maro69camaro/media/20150518_081748.jpg.html
http://s106.photobucket.com/user/maro69camaro/media/20150518_082113.jpg.html


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemp*
> 
> My first build ever.
> http://s106.photobucket.com/user/maro69camaro/media/20150518_081716.jpg.html
> http://s106.photobucket.com/user/maro69camaro/media/20150518_081748.jpg.html
> http://s106.photobucket.com/user/maro69camaro/media/20150518_082113.jpg.html


Looks very nice. great job.


----------



## Mr Nightman

H100i installed and color matched


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemp*
> 
> My first build ever.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s106.photobucket.com/user/maro69camaro/media/20150518_081716.jpg.html
> http://s106.photobucket.com/user/maro69camaro/media/20150518_081748.jpg.html
> http://s106.photobucket.com/user/maro69camaro/media/20150518_082113.jpg.html


Very good work on your first build







super clean, looks like you did your homework before diving into the build as well

+Reps


----------



## Simmons572

Hello all! My younger bro decided to jump on the PC hype train and asked me to help him out. Since he's a military nut, he was excited to see that this case existed. I was shocked with the high build quality and features. The case was very easy to build in and had plenty of space to expand. I really liked the HDD fan mounts.









Anyway, since my brother doesn't have an OCN account, I will try to upload some photos after work this evening.


----------



## DarthBaggins

the C70 is a good sized case to get one's feet wet, really wish Corsair would launch a smaller version (mATX/mITX) and call it the C50/C40 @Corsair Joseph







lol


----------



## Timstuff

An MATX or MITX version of the C70 would be pretty rad. One of the things about mine that I love is the handles and durability / ruggedness. I can just lift it up and carry it to other parts of the house or put it in my car to take it to a friend's house without worrying about it surviving the trip. A micro-ATX or mini-ITX version would be great for people who want the true lan-party box experience.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> the C70 is a good sized case to get one's feet wet, really wish Corsair would launch a smaller version (mATX/mITX) and call it the C50/C40 @Corsair Joseph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


That's an Interesting thought, but that's more like for George


----------



## HighTemp

Thanks guys. I have talked about building a computer for 10+ years and never made it happen. Thanks to all the great people on this forum for posting, I got alot of great ideas from all of you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> Looks very nice. great job.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Very good work on your first build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> super clean, looks like you did your homework before diving into the build as well


----------



## Revonaut

I second this. My current build has a C70 but for my next build in about a year or so I would love to have a smaller C50 to work with.


----------



## Phantomas 007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> That's an Interesting thought, but that's more like for George


Also tell George about a clear side panel window to replace the original side panel and second a PSU cover.But the important for C70 comunity i think it's the side panel.


----------



## gdubc

I say make a bigger cube style vengeance case with horizontal mobo tray, keeping the somewhat military look it now has of course, handles and whatnot.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> Also tell George about a clear side panel window to replace the original side panel and second a PSU cover.But the important for C70 comunity i think it's the side panel.


To be perfectly honest with you, I don't think a clear window side panel for C70 is going to happen, but you can always get the third party ones like *these*, lots of color to choose from and they do look nice.

PSU cover, I don't think that's going to happen either... maybe in future cases, but no plans adding that type of accessory at the moment.


----------



## Timstuff

I have one of the replacement side panel windows from MNPC. I love it and it wasn't too expensive, and as Joseph said they're available in a lot of colors, which Corsair probably would not be able to offer in a way that was cost effective.

One thing that would be a good idea though would be an optional windowless side panel. I love windowed cases but I know there's a lot of people who don't care for them, or would simply rather have an extra durable build with everything closed off, which would be in keeping with the rugged nature of the C70.


----------



## rogue1xwing

http://www.overclock.net/t/1559836/c70-vengeance-lcd-front-panel-mod-success


----------



## Reaper28

Delete post.


----------



## DiaSin

I've re-run my GPU power cables so they come up from the bottom. I pulled them back through from where they were originally run beside the GPU, ziptied them down to a tiedown in the back so they would stay put and ran them back out the same hole they went into. I am quite pleased with how much nicer it looks.


----------



## TCK6909

Hello guys - beautiful builds! This is my first build. I have never overclocked or water cooled. I am interested in both and I was wondering if anyone had any input on where to start? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TCK6909*
> 
> Hello guys - beautiful builds! This is my first build. I have never overclocked or water cooled. I am interested in both and I was wondering if anyone had any input on where to start? Thank you in advance!


I would start by checking out the Intel CPU Overclocking thread and the watercooling thread. You will find lots of info and help in the proper thread.

Nice set-up by the way. It's hard to believe you haven't overclocked yet.


----------



## fa5terba11

Here are two photos of my rig. Photos taken with my iPhone - sorry. Will take better photos when it's done. I still have some sleeving and a bunch of cable management to do.


----------



## johnsondelbert1

I saw this case mod and i loved the handles on the front would anyone know how to go about doing that?


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnsondelbert1*
> 
> I saw this case mod and i loved the handles on the front would anyone know how to go about doing that?


This is isnt exactly the same but Jeffinslaw did the same to his PSU. You can see how he did it in this detailed post of his in this link here

This is part of his post:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> 
> 
> Attached!
> 
> 
> 
> Throw on a little electrical tape, just incase.
> 
> 
> 
> Tah-dah! All attached, let me know what you guys think! A simple, $2.50 mod that takes the PSU to the next level
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw


----------



## Reaper28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnsondelbert1*
> 
> I saw this case mod and i loved the handles on the front would anyone know how to go about doing that?


Quick guess would be that they drilled holes on the inside through the plastic front panel and the handles are held in my bolt/screws.

Edit** didn't see above post on other page ^ lol, seems I was sort of correct


----------



## treebie

Finally watercooled my c70 i got 1 280 rad in the top and a thick 240 at the bottom with dual 7950s being watercooled along with my cpu. The pump was probably the most interesting in terms of how i mounted it because I did it diagonally and screwed it in through the tie-offs on the back of the tray but it fit perfectly and works like a charm!

Heres a daytime shot



And some night timers with my uv reactive tubing










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








and heres the sad build before I filled that sucker up with water cooling parts


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I'd love to hear what you guys have to say about my build and anything I could to to make it more awesome (Like a clear window I know







)


----------



## DizzlePro

looking to get a clear side panel

mnpctech does them for $25

does any one know of any other stores? eu preferably


----------



## DarthBaggins

@treebie looking good


----------



## bags

Pretty tight fit, treebie!


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *treebie*
> 
> Finally watercooled my c70 i got 1 280 rad in the top and a thick 240 at the bottom with dual 7950s being watercooled along with my cpu. The pump was probably the most interesting in terms of how i mounted it because I did it diagonally and screwed it in through the tie-offs on the back of the tray but it fit perfectly and works like a charm!
> 
> Heres a daytime shot
> 
> 
> 
> And some night timers with my uv reactive tubing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and heres the sad build before I filled that sucker up with water cooling parts
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to hear what you guys have to say about my build and anything I could to to make it more awesome (Like a clear window I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Nice! Look good.


----------



## polarbehr76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> That's an Interesting thought, but that's more like for George


He(george) liked my mITX idea in his reddit thread asking about what we wanted


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polarbehr76*
> 
> He(george) liked my mITX idea in his reddit thread asking about what we wanted


If he likes the idea and it happens to be a popular one, then there is a good chance that it'll happen in the future. George tends to listen to you guys more than he listens to us







.. We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## treebie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bags*
> 
> Pretty tight fit, treebie!


yeah it took some fendangling for the bottom rad and I needed to take out the 3.5" crossbar to get the top one in and sadly I couldn't fit the second 140mm fan onto it cause it was hitting the mobo


----------



## ZioBanana

Finally I've got my new c70. It looks a full tower in comparison to an itek ninja
(Both mid tower )


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZioBanana*
> 
> 
> Finally I've got my new c70. It looks a full tower in comparison to an itek ninja
> (Both mid tower )


welcome to OCN, make sure and post some pics when you are finished with the build.


----------



## ZioBanana

Best way to clean the filters?


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZioBanana*
> 
> Best way to clean the filters?


Under a tap and leave to dry.


----------



## kapnobatai

Hi guys, huge thread here with C70.

I searched a little, couldn t find it, so:

1. Is there a way, a mod, which can allow a 280mm rad&fans in front? even if it s outside

or

2. Did someone manage to mount a 420mm rad on top?

The thing is that I really want 140mm fans everywhere, I hate the 120mm noise and before I ll change the case with a bigger one, I want to take into consideration modding it to my needs, even if implies some cnc works (maybe replacing the whole top plate by using an extension on height)

I have a Icy Dock hot swap cage in the 5.25" bay and I need one of the 2 hdd cages, so I must go outside the case for installing a top decent radiator, even if it s 280 not 420...


----------



## kizwan

Some cutting on the optical bays will be required to fit 280 rad in the front.
Not that I'm aware of. I think easier route will be 280 rad up top & 420 rad in the front. Complete removal of the optical bays will be required of course.
This is one of the example of the complete removal of the optical bays to allow 360 rad there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I started putting together the computer over the weekend. Was working on some LED lighting like RomeoKilo did on his case. It turned out ok, but nothing like Romeo's acrylic glow. It seems brighter in the pictures and less blue. I'm getting some light runoff as you can see on the case floor and vertical radiator. Not a major deal. I may add a strip of LED on the top rad running across to shed some light on the video cards hopefully.
> 
> I decided to go all out and scrap the 5.25 bay. I am going to figure out a way to mount a fan controller in my full acrylic window at the top right, hopefully flush with the window. Can't afford to go all PWM now as I already have the regular Corsair SP fans.
> 
> It seems I cannot fit compressions fittings with room on the video cards vertically. I may have to purchase a bridge instead. The GPU's came with a dual bridge, but I need one for a triple slot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I were to get a bridge should I get clear or black?
> 
> I will be mounting the Raystorm block once I clean off the paste. I cut a small hole for the front IO connectors like Romeo did. Easy enough and fits the Power,Reset, HDD LED etc perfectly. I don't use front panel audio, so no need to drill another hole for that.
> 
> Cable management is going to be a little tougher since the 5.25 bay isn't there to block the unsightly mess that I used to have. More finesse will have to be used.
> 
> I am going to order a few 45 adapters for a few spots. I have all straight compression fittings and I really think a few 45's would really clean up the hose.
> 
> Bitspower Multi Z 150 Reservoir and EK pump top I will be picking up in a couple days second hand. Couldn't pass it up. I will be mounting it beside the motherboard. I'll be using Primochill Red LRT tubing and Distilled water. I may add some dye down the road if I'm bored of looking at a clear tube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would really appreciate any advice you guys have. I wanted to finish this build two weeks ago, but I decided to give myself the time to do it right. I still need a couple things. I need some fan splitters, which seem impossible to find in person. They have to be ordered unfortunately. And some 45 adapters.


----------



## DizzlePro

finally got round to modding the side window


----------



## kapnobatai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> 
> Some cutting on the optical bays will be required to fit 280 rad in the front.
> Not that I'm aware of. I think easier route will be 280 rad up top & 420 rad in the front. Complete removal of the optical bays will be required of course.
> This is one of the example of the complete removal of the optical bays to allow 360 rad there.


Thanks Kizwan, I see that the ideal solution is removing the optical bay.







I have to think what I ll do with the 5.25 HDD rack, still.

The thing is I want to keep my drives (6HDDs+3SSDs) but still getting water cooling. the 280 rad on top would not be a problem, only the 280 front, as there s space at most only for a 240


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kapnobatai*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> 
> Some cutting on the optical bays will be required to fit 280 rad in the front.
> Not that I'm aware of. I think easier route will be 280 rad up top & 420 rad in the front. Complete removal of the optical bays will be required of course.
> This is one of the example of the complete removal of the optical bays to allow 360 rad there.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Kizwan, I see that the ideal solution is removing the optical bay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to think what I ll do with the 5.25 HDD rack, still.
> 
> The thing is I want to keep my drives (6HDDs+3SSDs) but still getting water cooling. the 280 rad on top would not be a problem, only the 280 front, as there s space at most only for a 240
Click to expand...

Too many HDDs. Any ideas I have will not suitable for that 6 HDDs. Look at my rig alone it already cramped. I have one HDD as you can see in the picture near the front rad & two SSDs behind the motherboard tray.



My concerned with 420 up top is the clearance with motherboard that may make it difficult to fit both motherboard & 420 rad nicely. If you cut the PSU panel at the back & use PSU extender to move the PSU towards the back a little bit might give you some space. If you want more space & still using C70, you can do twin C70 using two C70, make it like the Air 540.


----------



## KaffieneKing

What hardware are you putting in it? If you can get away with a 600watt PSU then you could get a 600 watt SFX PSU which should leave room for you to lay 280mm rad in the bottom and leave the top HDD cage in and put the other 3 HDDs in 2 of the disk drive slots. Should all fit together?


----------



## kapnobatai

Well, I need the HDDs, it s a video editing rig. PSU is 750W, CPU i7-5820k. Well, maybe if I ll find a decent external 4bay RAID enclosure for my HDDs, then most problems are solved, I can get rid then of the internal Icy Dock hot swap 4bay, using 3x optical bay slots









The twin C70 is a great idea, I ll think about it, though, lot to consider.

Or play it safe and use 280 top (outside case) and 240 front (outside case) with minor modifications.

Thanks a lot, guys!


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kapnobatai*
> 
> Well, I need the HDDs, it s a video editing rig. PSU is 750W, CPU i7-5820k. Well, maybe if I ll find a decent external 4bay RAID enclosure for my HDDs, then most problems are solved, I can get rid then of the internal Icy Dock hot swap 4bay, using 3x optical bay slots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The twin C70 is a great idea, I ll think about it, though, lot to consider.
> 
> Or play it safe and use 280 top (outside case) and 240 front (outside case) with minor modifications.
> 
> Thanks a lot, guys!


Pretty certain you could get away with using a 600 watt sfx PSU, you wouldnt even have to mod the case then


----------



## fastpcman12

So i have Corsair Hydro Series H110i GT High Performance Water/Liquid CPU Cooler, has anyone mounted it to their C70 case?

I just did mine but the corsair logo (on cpu) is upside down because the end with the watertubes is facing the back of the case instead of the front. There's not a lot of space to mount it on top. Is this how you guys did it?


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fastpcman12*
> 
> So i have Corsair Hydro Series H110i GT High Performance Water/Liquid CPU Cooler, has anyone mounted it to their C70 case?
> 
> I just did mine but the corsair logo (on cpu) is upside down because the end with the watertubes is facing the back of the case instead of the front. There's not a lot of space to mount it on top. Is this how you guys did it?


Could you please post a pic of the fit? I've been thinking of getting an H110i GT. From what I had been looking at it seemed like as long as I moved my optical drive to the bottom bay I could still fit the H110i in the top with proper hose orientation.


----------



## DiaSin

I figured I would just put this in a new post instead of editing the one from 3 days ago so it will pop in the feed for anyone else curious about this.

I came across a picture of an H110i GT in a Vengeance C70, it is pretty much how I thought the fit would be. @fastpcman12, it DOES work with proper block orientation, and you can still use an optical drive with it in there if you put the drive in the bottom bay, which is one thing that worried me about the size of it and the space the hoses take up.

This is not my build by the way, I found this on google images during a search for something else regarding this case and my future plans.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Debating on chopping down my R.C70 to an R.mITX c70 while I have it retired


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Debating on chopping down my R.C70 to an R.mITX c70 while I have it retired


That'd be an awesome venture. If anyone could do it, it'd be you!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Might as well make a concept for Corsair R&D lol


----------



## Corpser

ive had the C70 for almost a year

my temps ambiet temp is around 30C

using stock fans and an antec fan that came off my old antec 900
found this pic on google images

is this the best setup?
is the side intake fan disrupting airflow?
would having additional fans at the front would push hot air from the HDD's into the case more and make it worse?

my cable management is a bit of a mess im going to buy a new PSU soon that is fully modular so that could help temps a bit

do the fans at the front need to be "static pressure fans" to pull through the front grill/mesh whatever its called or is "air flow" fans good enough

what 120mm fans are you guys using? thanks


----------



## DarthBaggins

What is your current CPU cooling solution?


----------



## Corpser

noctua DH-14


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corpser*
> 
> noctua DH-14


here is my C70 fan setup, I also removed the front filter due to airflow issues with it, and do not use the side fans, instead do the window mod.


----------



## Corpser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> here is my C70 fan setup, I also removed the front filter due to airflow issues with it, and do not use the side fans, instead do the window mod.


i like it

my DH-14 is exhausting right out the back and i dont feel like turning it

is that 3HDD and an SSD in that bottom cage? didnt know you could do that....i might do the same thing

im looking at getting 2 of those cougar fans for the front and doing a push pull on the bottom HDD cage

how much of a difference do you think the bottom fan made? is that a 80mm?

mabye i will try it:thumb:


----------



## MaroonLynx

Hey so this is my first post on the site and my pics are crap 'cause iPhone, but here is my rig. Currently its in the middle of being torn apart where I am modding it to have 3 120 fans in the front. I will also be cutting the hard drive cage so it just shows off hard drive and not block with metal I don't need, throwing in a ton of sound dampening foam to make it extra silent and will be adding a new mesh to the front in order to cover all 3 fans.

I've been waiting for tools and parts so I can do it all at once instead of having to wait so its been torn down like this for 5 days or so (personally love how I have the front i/o)


----------



## MaroonLynx

I will be painting 3 NF-P12s for the front, and maybe the NF-F12 on the h80i GT, black with teal fans. Hopefully the mesh on the front I use will be the mesh from Caselab's flex bay fan/radiator rad.


----------



## Corpser

the front cages seem to restrict airflow are you gonna put a "static pressure" fan there?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corpser*
> 
> i like it
> 
> my DH-14 is exhausting right out the back and i dont feel like turning it
> 
> is that 3HDD and an SSD in that bottom cage? didnt know you could do that....i might do the same thing
> 
> im looking at getting 2 of those cougar fans for the front and doing a push pull on the bottom HDD cage
> 
> how much of a difference do you think the bottom fan made? is that a 80mm?
> 
> mabye i will try it:thumb:


thats 2 hdd's and 2 ssd's, they make a bracket that holds 2 ssd's and then you install the rack in the hdd bracket.
the bottom fan is a 92mm and it's purpose was to send more air up to my gpu and it works good for this purpose.
myself I am a Noctua fan and cpu cooler freak, I had 2 Cougar fans over a year ago and they made a high pitch sound that drove me crazy.
forgot to mention that my 2 front Noctua fans are high static pressure.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corpser*
> 
> ive had the C70 for almost a year
> 
> my temps ambiet temp is around 30C
> 
> using stock fans and an antec fan that came off my old antec 900
> found this pic on google images
> 
> is this the best setup?
> is the side intake fan disrupting airflow?
> would having additional fans at the front would push hot air from the HDD's into the case more and make it worse?
> 
> my cable management is a bit of a mess im going to buy a new PSU soon that is fully modular so that could help temps a bit
> 
> do the fans at the front need to be "static pressure fans" to pull through the front grill/mesh whatever its called or is "air flow" fans good enough
> 
> what 120mm fans are you guys using? thanks


The airflow shown in the google image is the best for this case. It provide optimum cooling & airflow.

I'm planning to do smoke test (but with what?) to find optimum fan config for positive pressure. I tried both negative & positive pressure but always ended up with negative pressure for best cooling. Positive pressure always heating up the case. Probably exhaust fan at the back too weak. Interestingly 4 x 120 fans (back 1 x 120 fan & top 360mm rad 3 x 120 fans push only) enough for negative pressure even though there's 6 x 120 fans at the bottom (120mm rad 2 x 120 fans push/pull intake) & front (240mm rad 4 x 120 fans push/pull intake).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaroonLynx*
> 
> Hey so this is my first post on the site and my pics are crap 'cause iPhone, but here is my rig. Currently its in the middle of being torn apart where I am modding it to have 3 120 fans in the front. I will also be cutting the hard drive cage so it just shows off hard drive and not block with metal I don't need, throwing in a ton of sound dampening foam to make it extra silent and will be adding a new mesh to the front in order to cover all 3 fans.
> 
> I've been waiting for tools and parts so I can do it all at once instead of having to wait so its been torn down like this for 5 days or so (personally love how I have the front i/o)


Interested to see the final product.


----------



## Corpser

i think i might get 2 140mm fans after i install the new PSU

one on bottom and one on top and then i will remove the top HDD cage amd move my 3 HDD down and just lay the SSD on top or something of a HDD or something


----------



## Corpser

nvm found a 5.25 drive bay adapter for SSD/HDD on newegg for like $4


----------



## DizzlePro

i wish i had kept my old motherboard for aesthetic reasons



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> back in 2013






(sorry for potato camera, 4MP htc one)

now


----------



## Corpser

i need to do that window mod


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corpser*
> 
> i need to do that window mod


Yeah, me too. I think I'm going to go with the light gray smoked one from MNPCTECH, it fits with the heavy duty look of the case, but is not as dark of a smoke as the original window so will be easier to see through, especially once I get some soft white LEDs into my system.


----------



## Corpser

that will probably cost me an arm and a leg to ship to canada

what LEDS are you looking at?

ive been looking for some for a while i dont want something that has one of those boxes


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corpser*
> 
> that will probably cost me an arm and a leg to ship to canada
> 
> what LEDS are you looking at?
> 
> ive been looking for some for a while i dont want something that has one of those boxes


find a local glass shop, I bought my smoked acrylic for $20 US at my local glass shop, I took the panel to them and they cut the exact size I needed.
I then drilled the holes and reused the mounting screws but you have to install small black rubber washers between the screw head and the acrylic panel.
the washers are the same ones that come with the case for the fan screws.
my total cost was $23.50 US


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corpser*
> 
> that will probably cost me an arm and a leg to ship to canada
> 
> what LEDS are you looking at?
> 
> ive been looking for some for a while i dont want something that has one of those boxes


I really haven't decided. All the white ones I'm finding are glaringly bright. I may have to mod some with plastic cut from a milk carton or something, I want a softer lighting than what the white LED strips I've seen so far offer.

This is the main one I've been looking at.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812170033

Edit: Actually, I just realized that that one has adjustable brightness, maybe I won't have to mod the kit after all.


----------



## DizzlePro

I was gonna buy a window from mnpctech

the shipping turned out more expensive than the window itself ($33)

in the end i bought a cut to size arcylic sheet of ebay & drilled the holes myself only cost £10 compared to the £40 from mnpctech

i was lazy so only drilled 8 holes & cut off the rest, all i need now is some double sided tape or resin to stop the sides from sticking up a little


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> I was gonna buy a window from mnpctech
> 
> the shipping turned out more expensive than the window itself ($33)
> 
> in the end i bought a cut to size arcylic sheet of ebay & drilled the holes myself only cost £10 compared to the £40 from mnpctech
> 
> i was lazy so only drilled 8 holes & cut off the rest, all i need now is some double sided tape or resin to stop the sides from sticking up a little
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Oh dear.. I hadn't even thought of the shipping. Their shipping calculator says that even for me, in the states, that it would be $11... It might be cheaper to find a local window shop and have them cut me a piece of acrylic. Do you have any idea where I would buy the washers I need for spacers? I don't even know what to look for.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Oh dear.. I hadn't even thought of the shipping. Their shipping calculator says that even for me, in the states, that it would be $11... It might be cheaper to find a local window shop and have them cut me a piece of acrylic. Do you have any idea where I would buy the washers I need for spacers? I don't even know what to look for.


More than likely it is cheaper to find a sign guy or window/glass shop to cut you one locally, then lay your old window over and mark where you need to drill etc.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> I was gonna buy a window from mnpctech
> 
> the shipping turned out more expensive than the window itself ($33)
> 
> in the end i bought a cut to size arcylic sheet of ebay & drilled the holes myself only cost £10 compared to the £40 from mnpctech
> 
> i was lazy so only drilled 8 holes & cut off the rest, all i need now is some double sided tape or resin to stop the sides from sticking up a little
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Great work man! it turned out to be as good as the stock one minus the fan holes of course. Double sided tape should take care of that acrylic popping up.

It's definitely more practical than buying a pre-made one


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Oh dear.. I hadn't even thought of the shipping. Their shipping calculator says that even for me, in the states, that it would be $11... It might be cheaper to find a local window shop and have them cut me a piece of acrylic. Do you have any idea where I would buy the washers I need for spacers? I don't even know what to look for.


in my earlier post that I bought my acrylic for 20 bucks at a local glass shop I noted that the black rubber washers that come with the C70 for the fan screws are the exact same washer you can use for the window, I bought more of the washers at my local hardware store Lowes home improvement, I just took one of the Corsair washers to Lowes and matched it up. total cost for me for window and washers plus tax $23.50
get the acrylic thick enough and it fits perfect and the original trim will hold it perfectly with no need for any type of tape etc. I took my original C70 window to the glass shop to match it up for size and thickness.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> in my earlier post that I bought my acrylic for 20 bucks at a local glass shop I noted that the black rubber washers that come with the C70 for the fan screws are the exact same washer you can use for the window, I bought more of the washers at my local hardware store Lowes home improvement, I just took one of the Corsair washers to Lowes and matched it up. total cost for me for window and washers plus tax $23.50
> get the acrylic thick enough and it fits perfect and the original trim will hold it perfectly with no need for any type of tape etc. I took my original C70 window to the glass shop to match it up for size and thickness.


Oh, so you just went and got a piece of acrylic as thick as the studs in the frame are tall and used the flat washers?


----------



## kizwan

Mine cost me around $25 from local seller. Pre-cut but drill the mounting holes myself.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Oh, so you just went and got a piece of acrylic as thick as the studs in the frame are tall and used the flat washers?


the piece I bought was just under the thickness of the original, therefore the need for the washers so the new window is tight and sits in the panel just like the original.


----------



## benjamen50

I bought one of those clear replacement windows for about $35, drilled already, ready to put in came with washers too.
I think mine were also slightly more thinner than the original window.
Took photo from phone:


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> I bought one of those clear replacement windows for about $35, drilled already, ready to put in came with washers too.
> I think mine were also slightly more thinner than the original window.
> Took photo from phone:


What I can see in this rig is sleeved cables, maybe camo paracord. But that's just me.


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> What I can see in this rig is sleeved cables, maybe camo paracord. But that's just me.


Those are the sleeved PSU cables (not sure whether to call them sleeved or not) that came with the EVGA Supernova P2 1200W.


----------



## HagbardCeline

I am the proud owner a military green C70, but haven't quite figured out everything I'm filling it with. I was actually thinking of painting my optical drive in olive drab to keep the aesthetic, although I thought the mod someone did in this thread was kinda cool.

I do have a question about fan placement/flow direction.

I have been planning on putting a 240mm CPU cooler in the top of the case, but if I have two GPUs with 120mm water cooling radiators, where should I mount them? When I was just planning on a single card, I figured I would just put one where the case fan is at the back, but I'm not quite sure where I should put the second one. Remove the bottom drive cage and have it venting out the front? Mounts on the bottom of the case? I'm going to need at least one of the drive cages and I was planning on replacing the side window with a solid sheet most likely.

The last time I built a computer, in 2007, water cooling was barely a thing. I have no idea about how much airflow there needs to be "Behind" the radiators to make them function well. (especially using these built-in water coolers as opposed to a custom loop).

Any suggestions are appreciated!

HB


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HagbardCeline*
> 
> I am the proud owner a military green C70, but haven't quite figured out everything I'm filling it with. I was actually thinking of painting my optical drive in olive drab to keep the aesthetic, although I thought the mod someone did in this thread was kinda cool.
> 
> I do have a question about fan placement/flow direction.
> 
> I have been planning on putting a 240mm CPU cooler in the top of the case, but if I have two GPUs with 120mm water cooling radiators, where should I mount them? When I was just planning on a single card, I figured I would just put one where the case fan is at the back, but I'm not quite sure where I should put the second one. Remove the bottom drive cage and have it venting out the front? Mounts on the bottom of the case? I'm going to need at least one of the drive cages and I was planning on replacing the side window with a solid sheet most likely.
> 
> The last time I built a computer, in 2007, water cooling was barely a thing. I have no idea about how much airflow there needs to be "Behind" the radiators to make them function well. (especially using these built-in water coolers as opposed to a custom loop).
> 
> Any suggestions are appreciated!
> 
> HB


I agree for the first gpu, the 120mm rad better mount at the back (intake). For the second gpu, I think better put the 120mm rad at the bottom (intake) which means removing the bottom HDD cage. Put fans in the front cover for bringing in fresh/cool air from outside.

GPU#1 120mm rad at the back (intake) -- GPU#2 120mm rad at the bottom (intake) -- CPU 240mm rad up top (exhaust) -- 2 x 120mm fans in the front cover (intake)
OR
GPU#1 120mm rad at the back (intake) -- GPU#2 120mm rad at the bottom (intake) -- CPU 240mm rad up top (intake) -- 2 x 120mm fans in the front cover (exhaust)

Welcome to the club!


----------



## HagbardCeline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Welcome to the club!


Thanks! Love this case a lot. Having a "mid tower and a half" is exactly the kind of case I wanted. It's perfect.


----------



## Afksforjays

This thing is Gorgeous, seriously, as a DEDICATED NC player and C70 owner, i went with the basic green and high voltage them but you took it to another level, mine is so full of hardware i dont know if this would be even possible for me


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Those are the sleeved PSU cables (not sure whether to call them sleeved or not) that came with the EVGA Supernova P2 1200W.


Sorry for the confusion, I meant individually sleeved cables like this...


or this


----------



## HagbardCeline

I haven't scanned all the builds yet, but will a Swiftech 240-X fit in the top of the C70?


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HagbardCeline*
> 
> I haven't scanned all the builds yet, but will a Swiftech 240-X fit in the top of the C70?


Yeh should do it has 280mm and 240mm rad support in the top


----------



## HagbardCeline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Yeh should do it has 280mm and 240mm rad support in the top


Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HagbardCeline*
> 
> I haven't scanned all the builds yet, but will a Swiftech 240-X fit in the top of the C70?


It will probably block off the top two optical bays, but other than that it will work fine. This image (not mine, from google) has the Corsair H110i GT in the C70, which has the same size radiator has the H240-X.


----------



## HagbardCeline

Thanks! I did some forum trawling and found user Gavush, who put an H240-X into his C70. It was exactly as you described. He has a very nice build! He eventually customized his loop to cool his GPUs and added a second radiator in the bottom. That kind of thing is one reason I really love this case.


----------



## kizwan

Last Sunday, we have thunderstorm, heavy rain & wind. Somehow water managed to pool on the ceiling on the second floor, leaking down to the wooden floor & through the very small cracks on the wooden floor, leaking right above my computer in the living room. Luckily I was in the living room at the time & saw water dripping on my computer. Fortunately, water managed to missed the motherboard completely & because of the fan blade (frontmost fan) on the top radiator, luckily missed the fan controller by few mm. The only thing that get wet is the frontmost fan blade & the bluray drive which both still working after cleaning them. I didn't leave them dry for 24 hours because I checked water only touching the fan blade & the top bluray housing.

A bit dusty but I just learned how to blend multiple exposures using photoshop. These basically two exposures; with lighting & in the dark. Enabling the lights (from motherboard, CPU block, fan controller & bay res) visible in the picture.


----------



## CannedBullets

What's a good place to mount an SSD? I already have an HDD in the drive bay so I don't want my SSD there further interrupting airflow and I can't find any specific mounting areas behind the motherboard tray.


----------



## DarthBaggins

3M Doublesided tape can do wonders


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> What's a good place to mount an SSD? I already have an HDD in the drive bay so I don't want my SSD there further interrupting airflow and I can't find any specific mounting areas behind the motherboard tray.


I have 2 ssd's and 2 hdd's in the bottom rack and my airflow is fine. if you only have 1 hdd then I really don't think 1 ssd in there will cause any airflow issue.
but as DarthBaggins posted, double sided 3m tape will mount it anywhere.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> What's a good place to mount an SSD? I already have an HDD in the drive bay so I don't want my SSD there further interrupting airflow and I can't find any specific mounting areas behind the motherboard tray.


This is where I mounted mine. Using double-sided tape.


----------



## drm8627

hey guys, i am building a new pc, and i really enjoy the looks of this case. I was wondering if there is space for three h110 AIO watercoolers in this? preferable with two being able to reach the gpu. ( replacing the watercooler on 295x2, and dont want to do a custom loop). any replies are appreciated!!


----------



## HagbardCeline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drm8627*
> 
> hey guys, i am building a new pc, and i really enjoy the looks of this case. I was wondering if there is space for three h110 AIO watercoolers in this? preferable with two being able to reach the gpu. ( replacing the watercooler on 295x2, and dont want to do a custom loop). any replies are appreciated!!


I can't remember where I saw it, but it looked like this was possible by removing both drive cages to have a rad in the front, and then one each in the top and bottom of the case?


----------



## drm8627

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HagbardCeline*
> 
> I can't remember where I saw it, but it looked like this was possible by removing both drive cages to have a rad in the front, and then one each in the top and bottom of the case?


thanks
can anyone confirm this?


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drm8627*
> 
> thanks
> can anyone confirm this?


Coming from personal experience, it is a right PITA to fit the H110 even in the front let alone the floor too.

I would say use a H110 for the CPU (In the roof), and 2 120mm or 140mm AIOs on each gpu core (in the front, maybe one in the rear if you aren't as bothered by aesthetics), this will be a lot better than stock and easier to implement than trying to squeeze 3 280mm rads.


----------



## drm8627

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Coming from personal experience, it is a right PITA to fit the H110 even in the front let alone the floor too.
> 
> I would say use a H110 for the CPU (In the roof), and 2 120mm or 140mm AIOs on each gpu core (in the front, maybe one in the rear if you aren't as bothered by aesthetics), this will be a lot better than stock and easier to implement than trying to squeeze 3 280mm rads.


what about 2 240 mm rads for gpu, like the H105 ,and h110 for cpu?


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drm8627*
> 
> what about 2 240 mm rads for gpu, like the H105 ,and h110 for cpu?


Its simply not needed, seriously a 140mm for each die will be great, and will be MUCH easier to fit in the case.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Coming from personal experience, it is a right PITA to fit the H110 even in the front let alone the floor too.
> 
> I would say use a H110 for the CPU (In the roof), and 2 120mm or 140mm AIOs on each gpu core (in the front, maybe one in the rear if you aren't as bothered by aesthetics), this will be a lot better than stock and easier to implement than trying to squeeze 3 280mm rads.


It's easier to fit 1 360 rad and a 240/280


----------



## Sempre

@drm8627 You also should take into account the length of the tubes.
I have my drive cages removed. I dont know about the tubes of the H110, but the tubes of the H55 units for my GPUs are too short to reach the front of the case. The top one is attached to the 5.25 bay using zipties. The lower one is just tucked under it fittingly, so no mounting is needed.

This is a picture with only the top one installed:


----------



## flamingmonocle

It's entirely possible, but you'll want some double-sided 3M tape to mount your hard drives elsewhere in the case. The top of the case supports a 2x140mm radiator or a 2x120mm radiator, and the front and bottom can support one 120mm square AIO radiator each (and maybe an extra fan as well). Having a radiator in the front is possible, but keeping your drive cage there as well will seriously restrict airflow. SSDs can be mounted behind the motherboard tray, and HDDs can fit in 5 1/4 inch bays with an adapter. Worth it imo, because the cooling advantage you'll get with the airflow will outweigh the cost of an adapter (also, you're getting multiple AIO coolers. I assume cost isn't too much of an issue).


----------



## HagbardCeline

Hey guys, I almost have all of my parts assembled. I have a question about case fans. The CPU is going to be water-cooled by a Swiftech AiO, and the video card will also have its own cooling loop. (R9 Fury X). Where do people advise I put the radiator for the Fury X? I had already assumed I would be removing one of the drive cages. I was half-thinking of putting it where the exhaust fan is in the back, but I wasn't sure if the block was too big for the ram slots beneath it. I'm also not very clear on how much airflow is going to be needed if the two most heat-generating items are both water cooled.

In addition to the 3x Corsair fans that came with the case, I have 3x Noctua NF-F12's that I've collected over the last few months during various sales. That is my fan inventory. The Swiftech rad will be in the top slots, the rest are up for grabs.

Thanks!!


----------



## Jusiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HagbardCeline*
> 
> Hey guys, I almost have all of my parts assembled. I have a question about case fans. The CPU is going to be water-cooled by a Swiftech AiO, and the video card will also have its own cooling loop. (R9 Fury X). Where do people advise I put the radiator for the Fury X? I had already assumed I would be removing one of the drive cages. I was half-thinking of putting it where the exhaust fan is in the back, but I wasn't sure if the block was too big for the ram slots beneath it. I'm also not very clear on how much airflow is going to be needed if the two most heat-generating items are both water cooled.
> 
> In addition to the 3x Corsair fans that came with the case, I have 3x Noctua NF-F12's that I've collected over the last few months during various sales. That is my fan inventory. The Swiftech rad will be in the top slots, the rest are up for grabs.
> 
> Thanks!!


Put swiftech to top and Fury to Back IF fit and all blowing air out then put front and bottom intake fans


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HagbardCeline*
> 
> Hey guys, I almost have all of my parts assembled. I have a question about case fans. The CPU is going to be water-cooled by a Swiftech AiO, and the video card will also have its own cooling loop. (R9 Fury X). Where do people advise I put the radiator for the Fury X? I had already assumed I would be removing one of the drive cages. I was half-thinking of putting it where the exhaust fan is in the back, but I wasn't sure if the block was too big for the ram slots beneath it. I'm also not very clear on how much airflow is going to be needed if the two most heat-generating items are both water cooled.
> 
> In addition to the 3x Corsair fans that came with the case, I have 3x Noctua NF-F12's that I've collected over the last few months during various sales. That is my fan inventory. The Swiftech rad will be in the top slots, the rest are up for grabs.
> 
> Thanks!!


If the Fury X radiator is too big for the rear fan mount, you can try put at the bottom or at the front which in any case will require removing the HDD cage(s). If put at the bottom, you likely need to remove the bottom HDD cage only.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Mount the Fury X's rad to the front or bottom as an intake (all fans on rads are meant to draw in the coolest air which is outside the case)


----------



## HagbardCeline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Mount the Fury X's rad to the front or bottom as an intake (all fans on rads are meant to draw in the coolest air which is outside the case)


That sounds like a good plan. Thanks!!


----------



## lllolll

would evga supernova 1000w g2 be fit for this case ?

evga have 200mm length

and corsair saying c70s max psu length is 180mm


----------



## nikkocortez

Just finished water cooling my X79 machine. I started with just a CPU loop using the Aquacomputer auquatube rez, Swiftech Apogee Drive II, and an Alphacool 240mm Monsta rad. In this rebuild of the loop I added Swiftech Komodo Luxury Edition blocks to my two GTX Titans and adapted a Swiftech H220-X into the loop for extra radiator space and an additional pump to supplement the Apogee Drive II. I used Koolance QDCs throughout the loop making it pretty modular. They were used as SLI fittings for the two Titans and both on the return line to the res and at the inlet and outlet for the GPUs. This will allow me to bypass the GPUs or even add an external radiator unit with out having to re prime the loop.

The machine before the water loop rebuild.



The machine after the water loop rebuild.


----------



## kizwan

@nikkocortez Nice build!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lllolll*
> 
> would evga supernova 1000w g2 be fit for this case ?
> 
> evga have 200mm length
> 
> and corsair saying c70s max psu length is 180mm


Should be able to. My PSU is 190mm long. The 180mm because taking into account the fan mount at the bottom. The longer PSU will cover/block the fan mount.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lllolll*
> 
> would evga supernova 1000w g2 be fit for this case ?
> 
> evga have 200mm length
> 
> and corsair saying c70s max psu length is 180mm


my AX1200 is 200mm in length and I even have room for a 92mm fan in front of it, so yes it will fit.
I also have the EVGA SuperNova 1000w that is going in my nextr build which is also a C70 case.


----------



## HagbardCeline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lllolll*
> 
> would evga supernova 1000w g2 be fit for this case ?
> 
> evga have 200mm length
> 
> and corsair saying c70s max psu length is 180mm


Here is a pic of my C70 with that exact PSU:


----------



## lllolll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HagbardCeline*
> 
> Here is a pic of my C70 with that exact PSU:


thanks so much for your quick answer.it's really helpful.

but hard to decide between air 540 and c70 , c70 more cheaper , 540 have better airflow


----------



## SkyFred

Hey guys, it's been a while since my last post, so here is a little rig update :

- Clear window mod
- Swiftech H220-X liquid cooler (replaced my little Noctua NH-U9B air cooler)
- Bitfenix Recon fan controller

 

I still have 2 stock Corsair fans that came with the case, one at the bottom and one in front of my hard drive cage, I'm planning to replace them by Noctuas.

I'm thinking of painting the red plastic parts of my GTX 970 in black or blue, as I decided to go blue according to my mobo.

I should probably change my PSU and get a better (and modular) one, or at least buy sleeved extensions and sata cables to make it look better...

That's all for now


----------



## HagbardCeline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lllolll*
> 
> thanks so much for your quick answer.it's really helpful.
> 
> but hard to decide between air 540 and c70 , c70 more cheaper , 540 have better airflow


If you remove one (or even both) of the drive cages, the airflow in the C70 is pretty darned good. I am going to have my CPU and my GPU water cooled, so I'm not quite as concerned about airflow.


----------



## flamingmonocle

Hey, anyone know if Thermaltake Riing fan LEDs are visible through the front dust filter? I'm considering getting a couple, but if they can't be seen through the front intake filter then I'm probably going to go with regular LED fans.

Thermaltake website link: http://goo.gl/qk0eD1
Amazon link: http://goo.gl/9DMX1b


----------



## HagbardCeline

Finally putting everything together and I have a quick question. I am going to mount the r9 Fury X water block on the front of the C70 and it will be an exhaust (as suggested in the install guide). Should I reverse the exhaust fan in the back of the C70 case and make it an intake? I have a couple different fans available for that mount. A Noctua NF-S12A, NF-F12, or the Corsair stock fans. I think the S12A is supposed to be a "high flow" fan meant for moving larger volumes of air. The F-12's are high pressure, for moving air through things.

Quickie drawing of fans setup. White boxes are places where fans can be mounted. Question marks for fans I'm wondering about. My main uneasiness about making the back fan an intake is that there's no filter on that mount, and it would probably just be a dust-suck. There's also one fan mount that I left out. There is room for one fan in the bottom of the case, venting downward. Thanks!


----------



## SkyFred

Why don't you mount the Fury rad at the rear as an exhaust, and mount front/bottom fans as intake ?


----------



## HagbardCeline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkyFred*
> 
> Why don't you mount the Fury rad at the rear as an exhaust, and mount front/bottom fans as intake ?


I'm pretty sure it's a smidge too wide. It's about an inch wider than a 120mm fan. In the picture you can see the 4 screws that correspond to the fan mount. The problem I'm running into now, is that the bottom drive cage on the C70 sticks up a bit too far, so the Fury X rad can't meet up with the screw holes. I would have to drill the screw holes up to shift the entire thing. It's so close, maybe a 16th of an inch off. Bleah.


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HagbardCeline*
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's a smidge too wide. It's about an inch wider than a 120mm fan. In the picture you can see the 4 screws that correspond to the fan mount. The problem I'm running into now, is that the bottom drive cage on the C70 sticks up a bit too far, so the Fury X rad can't meet up with the screw holes. I would have to drill the screw holes up to shift the entire thing. It's so close, maybe a 16th of an inch off. Bleah.


I have a Coolstream PE 120 mounted in the back of my c70. If it will fit there is no reason yours won't.


----------



## HagbardCeline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3r0_k00l75*
> 
> I have a Coolstream PE 120 mounted in the back of my c70. If it will fit there is no reason yours won't.


ATI suggests that you have the radiator in the same plane (horizontally aligned) as the pump inside the card. I ended up drilling new screw holes, easiest solution.


----------



## eyesfire

hey, got a c70, if you remove the hard drive bays, how thick of a radiator can you put in their place?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyesfire*
> 
> hey, got a c70, if you remove the hard drive bays, how thick of a radiator can you put in their place?


Same width of the HDD bays. That's how thick of the radiator you can put there. I'm assuming you're referring to the front, not bottom. The only issue is the length of the radiator. You probably need to cut the optical bays, especially the bottom plate.


----------



## HagbardCeline

There is room for two 120mm fans in the front. What I would do is remove both the drive cages and just tape-measure the space. If you are removing both drive cages you could also remove the little plastic base that the first drive cage slides on to. That will be a decent amount of space.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yup ditch the drive cages ( a lot can fit in the 5.25 bay section)


----------



## SkyFred

Hey guys, has anyone tried to install insulating foam inside the C70 ? (like in Fractal Design cases)

I'd like to make the case a bit quieter by damping the little vibrations from fans and pump.

Which material would you recommend ?


----------



## karanklk

anyone tried fitting a noctua Nf a15 fan in front , can we fit it in front ??
ordered a nf 15 fan, i will try it first in front panel if not then on bottom or top ,so just curious if i can fit it in front


----------



## drm8627

would a 980ti hybrid and a h105 fit in here?


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drm8627*
> 
> would a 980ti hybrid and a h105 fit in here?


i think you should be fine:thumb:


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drm8627*
> 
> would a 980ti hybrid and a h105 fit in here?


You should be fine. There are SO many places in this case you can put fans and radiators. The fan in the bottom of my case is 140mm.


----------



## drm8627

thanks for the responses guys


----------



## whiteskymage

Hey guys
I also have a 180mm Modular PSU on the bottom. Im just curious if it would be possible to actually fit a 30mm or 45mm thick 240mm rad on the bottom.
Jay2Cents was saying that in the end of the day, thickness won't make much of a difference in terms of temps, but more surface area will.
So maybe i can fit a thinner rad and still be able to cool a GPU and a CPU, that's gonna make it perfect.
Currently i have a 280mm rad on the top (H240X from Swiftech)


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiteskymage*
> 
> Hey guys
> I also have a 180mm Modular PSU on the bottom. Im just curious if it would be possible to actually fit a 30mm or 45mm thick 240mm rad on the bottom.
> Jay2Cents was saying that in the end of the day, thickness won't make much of a difference in terms of temps, but more surface area will.
> So maybe i can fit a thinner rad and still be able to cool a GPU and a CPU, that's gonna make it perfect.
> Currently i have a 280mm rad on the top (H240X from Swiftech)


With 180mm long PSU, you won't be able to mount 240mm rad using the fan mount holes but you can use the vent holes instead. Considering it is modular PSU, IF the cables are easily bendable & depending on the the length of the radiator, you may or may not be able to fit 240mm rad down there.

I have 190mm long PSU & 55.7mm thickness 120mm radiator. The radiator for reference if you're considering putting thick rad there.


----------



## nikkocortez

I'm running an AX1200i PSU and a 240mm Alphacool Monsta 80mm thick rad in the front, and the H220X on top. Does pretty good for a single loop with an i7-3930k and two GTX Titans. My setup is on page 802 of this thread if you want to see the setup. I went a little overkill with the QDC's. The H220X and the Apogee Drive make two pumps in the loop in case one fails.


----------



## whiteskymage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikkocortez*
> 
> I'm running an AX1200i PSU and a 240mm Alphacool Monsta 80mm thick rad in the front, and the H220X on top. Does pretty good for a single loop with an i7-3930k and two GTX Titans. My setup is on page 802 of this thread if you want to see the setup. I went a little overkill with the QDC's. The H220X and the Apogee Drive make two pumps in the loop in case one fails.


where did you mount the hard drives, and how?


----------



## nikkocortez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiteskymage*
> 
> where did you mount the hard drives, and how?


I am running a 1TB 2.5" HDD, and a 250gb Samsung SSD to keep the drives simple. Everything else can be handled via NAS as necessary. The two drives and a slot load optical drive all mount in a single 5.25" Bay device very nicely and cut out a lot of room. That specific 5.25" bracket I think can support up to four 2.5" drives but the bottom part was trimmed to accommodate the two top G1/4 plugs on the Alphacool 240mm rad so they were rendered useless for mounting more drives. The other good thing is SSDs are super easy to hide in cases. There are actually two more hidden on the back side of the mobo tray now.



The other two empty bays are for the ASUS ROG Front Panel.


----------



## whiteskymage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikkocortez*
> 
> I am running a 1TB 2.5" HDD, and a 250gb Samsung SSD to keep the drives simple. Everything else can be handled via NAS as necessary. The two drives and a slot load optical drive all mount in a single 5.25" Bay device very nicely and cut out a lot of room. That specific 5.25" bracket I think can support up to four 2.5" drives but the bottom part was trimmed to accommodate the two top G1/4 plugs on the Alphacool 240mm rad so they were rendered useless for mounting more drives. The other good thing is SSDs are super easy to hide in cases. There are actually two more hidden on the back side of the mobo tray now.


OK. ty. Now I was thinking about doing something similar as you, it's just that I will have no space for hard drives if I decide to do it.

I wanted to install a bay reservoir with a pump (from EKWB) and hook that to 240mm monsta, again on the front and that to the GPU. Then I'm gonna take out the hard drive and replace it with a SSD (the 850 Pro that Samsung will be releasing next year). In this case i will have an M.2 950 Pro as a boot drive and a 850Pro (2-4TB) as fast storage. Then have this external hard drive for storing more media...


----------



## bl4ckdot

Do you think the EK Predator 360 can fit in the C70 mounted at the top ?


----------



## whiteskymage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> Do you think the EK Predator 360 can fit in the C70 mounted at the top ?


I'd say look for no more than 40mm thick radiator for top. But yes, 360mm would fit. It will however take you one of the bays.
And putting a thicker radiator will not give you as much cooling performance as having more surface area (go watch Jay2Cents for watercooling tips).


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiteskymage*
> 
> I'd say look for no more than 40mm thick radiator for top. But yes, 360mm would fit. It will however take you one of the bays.
> And putting a thicker radiator will not give you as much cooling performance as having more surface area (go watch Jay2Cents for watercooling tips).


Thank you. My goal is to have an AIO that can cool my 4790k and 980ti in one unit. I don't really want to go full custom for now. I read that 3x120 is what I'm looking for my spec


----------



## DarthBaggins

Really 4 x 120 is what you should aim for, an extra 120 core for each component you're cooling. yes a 360 can fit in the top of the C70 and if you mod the mobo tray it'll fit in the bottom


----------



## whiteskymage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Really 4 x 120 is what you should aim for, an extra 120 core for each component you're cooling. yes a 360 can fit in the top of the C70 and if you mod the mobo tray it'll fit in the bottom


Actually you know it depends. Cuz if he doesn't overclock them, he can go with this 360mm or even 280mm rad. Overclocking is this one thing that releases a lot of heat, so what Jay said in his video, if you are OCing, u need to aim for at least 120mm/component. Again, surface area will increase cooling performance more than thickness does...


----------



## kizwan

Sure you can have excellent cooling performance with less radiator surface. There's a lot of factors involve of course. But it always good idea to follow rule-of-thumb because it always works for everyone or almost in any scenario. Rule-of-thumb is 120mm for each block & extra 120mm for additional cooling.


----------



## Phantomas 007

It's time for some changes on my C70. I had already got a CORSAIR AIR SERIES AF120 QUIET EDITION.My thought when i got it it's to replace the rear stock fan.But now i'm thinking for the rear to get a CORSAIR AIR SERIES AF120 LED WHITE QUIET EDITION (because i want some light on my case but i dont want LED strip) and the other one to replace on of the HDD cage. What do you think ?

Also i'm in the search for a adapter that can hold 2 SSD in one 3.5.Any ideas ?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> It's time for some changes on my C70. I had already got a CORSAIR AIR SERIES AF120 QUIET EDITION.My thought when i got it it's to replace the rear stock fan.But now i'm thinking for the rear to get a CORSAIR AIR SERIES AF120 LED WHITE QUIET EDITION (because i want some light on my case but i dont want LED strip) and the other one to replace on of the HDD cage. What do you think ?
> 
> Also i'm in the search for a adapter that can hold 2 SSD in one 3.5.Any ideas ?


I have this ssd adapter in my C70 with 2 Crucial ssd's in it, I did have to enlarge the holes for the screws that go into the sides of my ssd.
also you have to use sata cables that have straight ends to connect to the ssd.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817997037
see my 2 ssd's in the top bay


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Sure you can have excellent cooling performance with less radiator surface. There's a lot of factors involve of course. But it always good idea to follow rule-of-thumb because it always works for everyone or almost in any scenario. Rule-of-thumb is 120mm for each block & extra 120mm for additional cooling.


Ya, what you said!!! I have 360mm for my 6600k cpu and can't force it to hit 50c.


----------



## whiteskymage

I am getting 75C on my i7 5820K at 4.2GHz...damn that's high...maybe ill have to redo the mounting...


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Sure you can have excellent cooling performance with less radiator surface. There's a lot of factors involve of course. But it always good idea to follow rule-of-thumb because it always works for everyone or almost in any scenario. Rule-of-thumb is 120mm for each block & extra 120mm for additional cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, what you said!!! I have 360mm for my 6600k cpu and can't force it to hit 50c.
Click to expand...

















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiteskymage*
> 
> I am getting 75C on my i7 5820K at 4.2GHz...damn that's high...maybe ill have to redo the mounting...


Underwater? What is your ambient temp?


----------



## 05k20z1

Which size length do you guys recommend for the white LED bitfenix kit? Pictures would be even better also.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## whiteskymage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Underwater? What is your ambient temp?


Ambient temp...well goes up to about 30C in the hottest day in the summer...but usually it's like 20-25C... It's really i think the mounting...or maybe I didn't apply the paste really that well...

Anyways, no worries, I don't really need it OCed right now, still not a bottleneck. I will take care of this on my next upgrade.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *05k20z1*
> 
> Which size length do you guys recommend for the white LED bitfenix kit? Pictures would be even better also.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811997129&ignorebbr=1
I just bought this one from new egg and installed it yesterday. the magnets for mounting are the best idea ever.
this one is almost 12 inches long and I mounted it along the top edge above my windowed side panel.
one is all you need, lights up the entire case. here is a pic but it looks better in person, plus it's a cell phone pic.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Darkside makes some awesome LED's I'd highly recommend their kits/strips


----------



## 05k20z1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *05k20z1*
> 
> Which size length do you guys recommend for the white LED bitfenix kit? Pictures would be even better also.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811997129&ignorebbr=1
> I just bought this one from new egg and installed it yesterday. the magnets for mounting are the best idea ever.
> this one is almost 12 inches long and I mounted it along the top edge above my windowed side panel.
> one is all you need, lights up the entire case. here is a pic but it looks better in person, plus it's a cell phone pic.
Click to expand...

Wow it's pretty bright. I'm wondering if I could mix a red led inside also. But maybe a left and right instead of top for more visibility.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## 05k20z1

I have a AIO ^

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *05k20z1*
> 
> I have a AIO ^
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


I'm sure they would still work fine.

However if they are a little pricey I reccomend wiring your own, very easy I have done it a few times here is a guide


----------



## DarthBaggins

It will fit since your AiO should effect the sides or however you'll be mounting the leds


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *05k20z1*
> 
> Wow it's pretty bright. I'm wondering if I could mix a red led inside also. But maybe a left and right instead of top for more visibility.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


I just realized my cell phone cameras light was coming on and lighting up the inside of the case so I turned the light off so now it's not so bright.
I'm used to using my DSLR camera but Canon is servicing it right now.
this is how it really looks. the odd looking thing on my gpu power cables is a reflection from my monitor.


----------



## 05k20z1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *05k20z1*
> 
> Wow it's pretty bright. I'm wondering if I could mix a red led inside also. But maybe a left and right instead of top for more visibility.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized my cell phone cameras light was coming on and lighting up the inside of the case so I turned the light off so now it's not so bright.
> I'm used to using my DSLR camera but Canon is servicing it right now.
> this is how it really looks. the odd looking thing on my gpu power cables is a reflection from my monitor.
Click to expand...

Looks great! Can't wait to assemble mine. Did you also buy your window mod from mnpctech website?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *05k20z1*
> 
> Looks great! Can't wait to assemble mine. Did you also buy your window mod from mnpctech website?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


I bought the smoked acrylic from my local auto/home glass shop for $20.00 then drilled the holes myself and reused the original screws with black rubber washers to take up the space
between the trim and the window as the original window has molded post where the screws go in.
here is a pic of the window in daylight when it had blue lights.


----------



## 05k20z1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *05k20z1*
> 
> Looks great! Can't wait to assemble mine. Did you also buy your window mod from mnpctech website?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the smoked acrylic from my local auto/home glass shop for $20.00 then drilled the holes myself and reused the original screws with black rubber washers to take up the space
> between the trim and the window as the original window has molded post where the screws go in.
> here is a pic of the window in daylight when it had blue lights.
Click to expand...

Alright I'll try to call a local shop. I searched Home Depot and whoa it's more expensive than paying for someone else to cut it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## 05k20z1

This came in the mail!! Arctic white crew!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *05k20z1*
> 
> Alright I'll try to call a local shop. I searched Home Depot and whoa it's more expensive than paying for someone else to cut it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


Yeah I went to home depot and lowes and they were expensive and I searched through all their acrylic and all of it had some type of damage and I would have had to cut the size I needed.
the glass shop where I bought mine cut it the same exact size so I didn't have too, I took them the stock window so they could match the size exactly.
the window kits online are a good deal though if you can't find anything local. back when I bought my case it was a new released item so no one was making window kits yet.


----------



## 05k20z1

?? great..... The latches were like hanging off, Bay doors smashed in and a huge dent on the front bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## 05k20z1

So confused. This is supposed to be a brand new case from a reputable retailer. Can't locate the fan at all. No where in the case or box. Do a small number of you guys have random missing parts??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## jlhawn

crap! my front bezel had a dent also, and it was caused by Corsair as my shipping box had no damage.
anyway I e-mailed Corsair and they sent me a new front bezel in 3 days no questions asked and I got to keep the damaged one,
so now I have extra plastic switch covers and optical bay covers.
Corsair will take good care of you.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *05k20z1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So confused. This is supposed to be a brand new case from a reputable retailer. Can't locate the fan at all. No where in the case or box. Do a small number of you guys have random missing parts??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


whom did you buy your case from? I bought mine from new egg.
missing fan blades sounds like it may have been a open box product.


----------



## 05k20z1

So.... I found my rear fan in my front bezel. ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## 05k20z1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *05k20z1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?? great..... The latches were like hanging off, Bay doors smashed in and a huge dent on the front bezel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.
> 
> 
> 
> crap! my front bezel had a dent also, and it was caused by Corsair as my shipping box had no damage.
> anyway I e-mailed Corsair and they sent me a new front bezel in 3 days no questions asked and I got to keep the damaged one,
> so now I have extra plastic switch covers and optical bay covers.
> Corsair will take good care of you.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *05k20z1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So confused. This is supposed to be a brand new case from a reputable retailer. Can't locate the fan at all. No where in the case or box. Do a small number of you guys have random missing parts??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.
> 
> 
> 
> whom did you buy your case from? I bought mine from new egg.
> missing fan blades sounds like it may have been a open box product.
Click to expand...

I hope they will take care of me. Arctic white was hard to find.

I got it from Amazon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## jlhawn

Corsair user forums has a link to get this taken care of, also the Corsair employees are always on the forums.
and we have a Corsair rep here on OCN that can get you in the right direction.


----------



## 05k20z1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> Corsair user forums has a link to get this taken care of, also the Corsair employees are always on the forums.
> and we have a Corsair rep here on OCN that can get you in the right direction.


Thanks for looking out! I'll keep you guys posted. ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## jlhawn

follow this link and register and they will take care of this.
https://corsair.secure.force.com


----------



## 05k20z1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> follow this link and register and they will take care of this.
> https://corsair.secure.force.com


Thanks will do. This is going to be the longest Sunday I had in awhile lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *05k20z1*
> 
> Thanks will do. This is going to be the longest Sunday I had in awhile lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


also @Corsair Joseph can help expedite the ticket as well, one of the good reps Corsair has on OCN


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *05k20z1*
> 
> I hope they will take care of me. Arctic white was hard to find.
> 
> I got it from Amazon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


Just saw the photos you posted, I have to say, those are not acceptable especially for a brand new case. Are there any damages on the packaging when you first saw it? because it really sounds like it happened during transit. No worries though, our support team will get you those damaged parts replaced in no time. if for some reason you run into any issues, let me know right away.

Edit: Just saw your ticket and looks like all the replacement parts are en route.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> crap! my front bezel had a dent also, and it was caused by Corsair as my shipping box had no damage.
> anyway I e-mailed Corsair and they sent me a new front bezel in 3 days no questions asked and I got to keep the damaged one,
> so now I have extra plastic switch covers and optical bay covers.
> Corsair will take good care of you.


Must have been a damaged part already while still in the factory, sorry about that, rarely happens though. Time to get creative with the damaged bezel, perhaps some cool modification


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Must have been a damaged part already while still in the factory, sorry about that, rarely happens though. Time to get creative with the damaged bezel, perhaps some cool modification


when I got my case Corsair had me a new front bezel in 3 day's.
You guy's have always taken good care of your customers. my Corsair mouse died after a 1.5 years and the package said 1 year warranty but Corsair sent me a new anyway.
out of all my Corsair products those were the only 2 problems, thats a great record.
I will always be a Corsair customer.


----------



## nighlwing

So I'm new and want to start posting my progres on my first watercooling build using the C70 case. looks like a good group of people on this forum.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nighlwing*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm new and want to start posting my progres on my first watercooling build using the C70 case. looks like a good group of people on this forum.


Cool paint job man! What are you putting in it?


----------



## nighlwing

I currently have nothing inside but ill list what i have and what i plan on getting.

Motherboard
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130841

CPU
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117402

Graphics Card
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487145

Power Supply
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139056

Ram
To be determined

My goal is to have it done by the end of the year. Once i figure out how to make a album i will post more pics of the case. I do have a bunch of water cooling parts already and will list a little later when i get more free time. Any impute you or any one has is greatly appreciated.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nighlwing*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I currently have nothing inside but ill list what i have and what i plan on getting.
> 
> Motherboard
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130841
> 
> CPU
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117402
> 
> Graphics Card
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487145
> 
> Power Supply
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139056
> 
> Ram
> To be determined
> 
> My goal is to have it done by the end of the year. Once i figure out how to make a album i will post more pics of the case. I do have a bunch of water cooling parts already and will list a little later when i get more free time. Any impute you or any one has is greatly appreciated
> 
> 
> .


I would avoid the RM series of PSU's (sorry corsair!)

The EVGA Supernova G2 850 or the Cooler master V850 or Corsair RM850i would be a much better choice, all are about $50 more but are better units. Reviews: 1 2 3

Alternatively I very much doubt you will actually need 850Watts and could definitely get a smaller wattage but better quality unit.


----------



## nighlwing

Thank you for the advice. I was only going to use the RM850 because i had one sitting around from a wile ago that i had not used. I really like the supernova PSU and the extra money is not a concern for a solid power supply. I want to get a good quality PSU for this build. The reason i was going with the 850 was in the future i wanted to add another Graphics card in sli and figured I would need the extra power. Honestly the power supply and how much power that is actually needed is the most confusing part for me. If you were going to choose a PSU for my build would you go with a lower wattage PSU ?and if so which one. Not sure if it matters but i will have D5 water pump for the cooling system. Thanks for all the feed back very helpful.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I've had zero issues out of my RM850, but do have to say the v850 I have has been a strong PSU. EVGA has a power calculator on their site that can be helpful as well.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nighlwing*
> 
> Thank you for the advice. I was only going to use the RM850 because i had one sitting around from a wile ago that i had not used. I really like the supernova PSU and the extra money is not a concern for a solid power supply. I want to get a good quality PSU for this build. The reason i was going with the 850 was in the future i wanted to add another Graphics card in sli and figured I would need the extra power. Honestly the power supply and how much power that is actually needed is the most confusing part for me. If you were going to choose a PSU for my build would you go with a lower wattage PSU ?and if so which one. Not sure if it matters but i will have D5 water pump for the cooling system. Thanks for all the feed back very helpful.


If you already have the PSU stick with what you got it isn't worth shelling out for another PSU (IMO, I'm sure others will disagree).

However if I am mistaken and you don't already have that PSU then if you have the intention of going SLI I would get one of the 3 I suggested, if not then a lower 600watt ish PSU would be better (read: cheaper) having said that I don't know any but check out here, it seems to have been written by those more knowledgeable than me on the subject.


----------



## kizwan

RM850 totally from different platform & OEM. It's pretty good actually.


----------



## nighlwing

I will check out the power calculator thank you for the info. Yes i currently have a RM850. My current plan now is to use it for when i relocate my guts in my old computer system and make a few miner upgrades like SSD and new PSU the RM850. It will go into a different C70 case for back up when my new computer is down or needs maintenance. I think ill go with the supernova really like it. I also added another picture of the other side of the case in the original post.


----------



## Phantomas 007

Also i received a second C70 a fews days ago with sraches on the side panel but the worst with damaged reset button







. How can fix this ?


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> Also i received a second C70 a fews days ago with sraches on the side panel but the worst with damaged reset button
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . How can fix this ?


Apply for a RMA on the corresponding corsair website for your country, don't worry they are top guys when it comes to RMA's I needed a new front cover and they sent one over no problem. I'm sure you'll be sorted out!


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> when I got my case Corsair had me a new front bezel in 3 day's.
> You guy's have always taken good care of your customers. my Corsair mouse died after a 1.5 years and the package said 1 year warranty but Corsair sent me a new anyway.
> out of all my Corsair products those were the only 2 problems, thats a great record.
> I will always be a Corsair customer.


Glad to hear that you feel that way!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> I would avoid the RM series of PSU's (sorry corsair!)


I have a feeling that you are referring to the RM units from Chicony. Those are now EOL, all RMs are now from CWT in which they've been updated to have Japanese caps on both primary and secondary... And currently, the price for those are extremely competitive, just an example http://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Series-80PLUS-Gold-Certified-Supply/dp/B00EB7UIXM. I just feel that there is no good reason to avoid them at this point considering it's price/performance value.


----------



## nighlwing

Quote:


> I've had zero issues out of my RM850, but do have to say the v850 I have has been a strong PSU. EVGA has a power calculator on their site that can be helpful as well.


So i checked out that corsair wattage for PSU and yep looks like i would need the 850.
Quote:


> I have a feeling that you are referring to the RM units from Chicony. Those are now EOL, all RMs are now from CWT in which they've been updated to have Japanese caps on both primary and secondary... And currently, the price for those are extremely competitive, just an example http://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Series-80PLUS-Gold-Certified-Supply/dp/B00EB7UIXM. I just feel that there is no good reason to avoid them at this point considering it's price/performance value.


Good to know thank you.


----------



## DarthBaggins

never checked where my RM850 came from, it is a refurbed unit too ( but has been a good psu in folding rigs that put it to the test)


----------



## Di6connected

Hello Overclock forum:

I stumbled on this forum looking for mods for my rig. And getting into modding and overclocking more and more. My rig its not where I want it but its a work in progress.



case: Of course corsair c70
cpu: i7 4790k with a corsair h100i and changed out the stock fans on that, and put in two bitfenix spectre pro whitie/white led fans overclocked to 4.2
motherboard: Asus sabertooth mark 1
ram: 24 gigs corsair vengeance 1600, overclocked to 1866
gpu: R9 270x w/nzxt g10 harness with a corsair h80i on it. (overclocked about 5% from stock)
psu: corsair rm750 with a all white corsair cable kit.
Hdd 1b main backup
SSD(1) 240 gb os and main programs
SSD(2) 1tb for steam account and other games.

other mods in the wood works, going to change out the motherboard and drop in the asus sabertooth mark s

Looking forward to keeping up with this community... and Nice to meet you all.

Sign.
Di6connected


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Di6connected*
> 
> Hello Overclock forum:
> 
> I stumbled on this forum looking for mods for my rig. And getting into modding and overclocking more and more. My rig its not where I want it but its a work in progress.
> 
> 
> 
> case: Of course corsair c70
> cpu: i7 4790k with a corsair h100i and changed out the stock fans on that, and put in two bitfenix spectre pro whitie/white led fans overclocked to 4.2
> motherboard: Asus sabertooth mark 1
> ram: 24 gigs corsair vengeance 1600, overclocked to 1866
> gpu: R9 270x w/nzxt g10 harness with a corsair h80i on it. (overclocked about 5% from stock)
> psu: corsair rm750 with a all white corsair cable kit.
> Hdd 1b main backup
> SSD(1) 240 gb os and main programs
> SSD(2) 1tb for steam account and other games.
> 
> other mods in the wood works, going to change out the motherboard and drop in the asus sabertooth mark s
> 
> Looking forward to keeping up with this community... and Nice to meet you all.
> 
> Sign.
> Di6connected


Wlecome.
system looks good.
At the top right of this page or any page here is "Rig Builder" click on it and it opens a page that lets you enter in all your system specs and will save as your signature like mine at the bottom here that say's X58 with the blue drop down arrow.


----------



## Phantomas 007

Here is mine


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> Here is mine


if you put all your drives in the bottom rack and remove the top rack and put 2 fans in front behind the front panel you get better airflow.
other than that your's looks nice, did you mod the window?


----------



## SkyFred

Hey guys, I just installed 2 SP120 QE in the front of my case, and found out they make an annoying "whooom" sound without the front dust filter, caused by the air being pulled through the honeycomb front panel. Has anyone experienced this ?

For now I just keep the dust filter on, but these fans look really nice, I'd like to see them...

I thought it would be better to have static pressure fans because of the HDD cage, should I send them back and get AF editions instead ?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkyFred*
> 
> Hey guys, I just installed 2 SP120 QE in the front of my case, and found out they make an annoying "whooom" sound without the front dust filter, caused by the air being pulled through the honeycomb front panel. Has anyone experienced this ?
> 
> For now I just keep the dust filter on, but these fans look really nice, I'd like to see them...
> 
> I thought it would be better to have static pressure fans because of the HDD cage, should I send them back and get AF editions instead ?


no matter what brand of fan (now I have all Noctuas) the front grill is the issue due to the hole size.
I cut the grill out on mine. and I have removed the front filter due to it's air flow restriction. now I have peace and quiet, and all my fans are at max rpm.


----------



## mk16

just made my own side panel, screw paying $60 for one.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> just made my own side panel, screw paying $60 for one.


looks good, I had mine cut at the local glass shop from smoked acrylic for 20 dollars. older pic.


----------



## SkyFred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> no matter what brand of fan (now I have all Noctuas) the front grill is the issue due to the hole size.
> I cut the grill out on mine. and I have removed the front filter due to it's air flow restriction. now I have peace and quiet, and all my fans are at max rpm.












Well, that's what I call a pretty straight-forward solution !








These are NF-F12 fans right ? Maybe I should consider going all noctuas... (already have two NF-S12B redux as bottom intake and rear exhaust)


----------



## Phantomas 007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> if you put all your drives in the bottom rack and remove the top rack and put 2 fans in front behind the front panel you get better airflow.
> other than that your's looks nice, did you mod the window?


I cant remove the top rack because i have plenty of Hard disk. Mod side panel it will be my next movement.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkyFred*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's what I call a pretty straight-forward solution !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are NF-F12 fans right ? Maybe I should consider going all noctuas... (already have two NF-S12B redux as bottom intake and rear exhaust)


yes they are the High Static pressure.
I trimed the edge of the cut out grill using black automotive door edge trim, it's a soft rubber that is split
to slide over the cut edge. I know it was drastic but the air noise drove me crazy.
I have all Noctuas, they are very quiet even at max rpm, I have 6 including the Noctua cpu cooler.


----------



## nighlwing

So I tried to install my ek 280 ce radiator and noticed the holes don't line up. Has anyone had this problem with there radiator either top mount or front mount ?. If so any solutions ?


----------



## Corsair Joseph

280 rad should fit top mount in a C70. What is the fan spacing of that radiator? 20mm or 15mm?


----------



## nighlwing

Im almost positive its 15 mm but ill check when i get home in 3 hr and take a picture. It seems the larger holes in the middle don't line up with the 280 almost like they are to far apart but the 240 coolstreem radiator lines up fine on the top. I also notices when i tried to front mount the 240 radiator the holes didn't line up with that radiator either i could get 4 of those holes to line up but not all 8 very weird. I will try to take few pictures for more visual reference a little later. Ty for your help


----------



## nighlwing

here is a picture as promised. I believe i can just use the outside ones to hold it in place i just hope that wont make it structurally weaker.


----------



## kennysgh05t

I have a Corsair H110 installed in my C70, Top mounted.. had no issues with line up


----------



## nighlwing

Im trying to mount this bad boy in there its a 280 coolstream ce from EK. The center mounting holes dont line up.


----------



## 05k20z1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Just saw the photos you posted, I have to say, those are not acceptable especially for a brand new case. Are there any damages on the packaging when you first saw it? because it really sounds like it happened during transit. No worries though, our support team will get you those damaged parts replaced in no time. if for some reason you run into any issues, let me know right away.
> 
> Edit: Just saw your ticket and looks like all the replacement parts are en route.


Joseph,

The box doesn't look damaged(Post# 8070),but I have no doubts that it was the shipping company that did it somehow. I would like to thank you and the team for setting me up for success. The package arrived and I installed it right away.









IMG_7274.JPG 71k .JPG file


IMG_7271.JPG 145k .JPG file


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nighlwing*
> 
> Im trying to mount this bad boy in there its a 280 coolstream ce from EK. The center mounting holes dont line up.


Try look here:-
http://www.overclock.net/t/1270969/official-corsair-vengeance-c70-gaming-case-owner-club/2000#post_19432664


----------



## DarthBaggins

Also a tip when using the rubber grommets in the fan/rad mounting holes; use washers inbetween them and the bolt head (allows for even pressure on the grommet and prevents the bolt to accidentally slip through) I used them all three time I did the loops in my c70-R.c70.


----------



## nighlwing

Thank you for the link kizwan. so if i was going to go with a 280 mm radiator that would fit those holes any suggestions anyone. Im not looking for an all in one unit just as a heads up.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *05k20z1*
> 
> Joseph,
> 
> The box doesn't look damaged(Post# 8070),but I have no doubts that it was the shipping company that did it somehow. I would like to thank you and the team for setting me up for success. The package arrived and I installed it right away.


I'm just glad that the replacement parts got there in good condition









That's a nice looking build btw


----------



## Gavush

The case has 20mm spaced mounting for a 280 rad but you can fit a 15mm spaced 280. You just have to accept it doesn't bolt in perfectly centered. I have a swiftech h240x in mine.


----------



## whiteskymage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> The case has 20mm spaced mounting for a 280 rad but you can fit a 15mm spaced 280. You just have to accept it doesn't bolt in perfectly centered. I have a swiftech h240x in mine.


Same here, and Im cooling my i7 5820k with it.

It's just that I wonder if I should put a Monsta 80mm thick 240mm rad on the *front* or a UT60 60mm thick same size radiator on front. No worries - I found a place for my hard drive, I can do without the cages. I would really like to WC my next year's GPU upgrade (Pascal HBM one) which, let's assume has TDP of 250W.


----------



## Gavush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiteskymage*
> 
> Same here, and Im cooling my i7 5820k with it.
> 
> It's just that I wonder if I should put a Monsta 80mm thick 240mm rad on the *front* or a UT60 60mm thick same size radiator on front. No worries - I found a place for my hard drive, I can do without the cages. I would really like to WC my next year's GPU upgrade (Pascal HBM one) which, let's assume has TDP of 250W.


I've got a Swiftech MCR220-XP 240 rad in the bottom of mine... no hdd cages. I'm cooling an AMD 8350 and 2x 7970s plumbed in parallel. Temps max out in the low 60s iirc. I decided to run a radiator on the bottom so all the flow thru both radiators was horizontal rather than vertical... I figured it would be A; easier to bleed and B; less work against gravity for the pump... but I've got an 850w PSU that's short enough to allow enough room on the bottom.


----------



## Danzigs MISFITS

Just ordered this today. Been needing a better case and this one called at me. It will also fit my kraken x61 that was gifted to me and won't fit my current case.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## whiteskymage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> I've got a Swiftech MCR220-XP 240 rad in the bottom of mine... no hdd cages. I'm cooling an AMD 8350 and 2x 7970s plumbed in parallel. Temps max out in the low 60s iirc. I decided to run a radiator on the bottom so all the flow thru both radiators was horizontal rather than vertical... I figured it would be A; easier to bleed and B; less work against gravity for the pump... but I've got an 850w PSU that's short enough to allow enough room on the bottom.


I can't fit a rad on the bottom - my PSU is kinda long (180mm) from EVGA. That's why I want to mount my rad vertically on the front. Problem is that the Monsta rad is just massive, and it may require an *extra pump*, which *i am really not sure where I will put* it since i want keep the inlet/outlet holes on the top cuz there won't be space on the bottom and the bubbles will stay on top so that's one way to get rid of them.


----------



## DarthBaggins

What all will be blocked in the loop, and you'll only need one pump


----------



## nighlwing

Just got the gunmetal c70 today. I think I will do a similar paint scheme to my green case but with white being the shapes. This case will be what I'm trasfering me older computer into. Supper excited. Any one know where you can find a white version, I can't find one anywhere.


----------



## 05k20z1

I had to buy it overseas...







and it was expensive for the case plus shipping.


----------



## 05k20z1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nighlwing*
> 
> Just got the gunmetal c70 today. I think I will do a similar paint scheme to my green case but with white being the shapes. This case will be what I'm trasfering me older computer into. Supper excited. Any one know where you can find a white version, I can't find one anywhere.


^Previous post.


----------



## 05k20z1

Loving the clear acrylic mod.









Eventually I'd like to paint/hydro-dip the shrouds/back plate of the GTX 970. Still working on my wire tucking, is there such thing as a individually wrapped VGA power cable that is 8 inches long? I'm using the supplied PSU one and it has this extra connector that is meant for the higher end graphic cards.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> no matter what brand of fan (now I have all Noctuas) the front grill is the issue due to the hole size.
> I cut the grill out on mine. and I have removed the front filter due to it's air flow restriction. now I have peace and quiet, and all my fans are at max rpm.


Cool, but I would at least throw some fan guards on those two Noctua's.


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Don't think I've posted my rig here yet. Sooooo... whatcha think?


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3r0_k00l75*
> 
> Don't think I've posted my rig here yet. Sooooo... whatcha think?


your cable management angers me.


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> your cable management angers me.


Thank you (I think). I'm going to take that as a compliment


----------



## jlhawn

removed my 6 year old AX1200 with blue sleeved cables and installed a brand new EVGA SuperNova G2 1000w with red sleeved cables.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3r0_k00l75*
> 
> Don't think I've posted my rig here yet. Sooooo... whatcha think?


I think you're tubes are a little crossed over, making it a bit messy, maybe go pump>120rad>CPU>240rad>res>pump so that there is less crossover.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3r0_k00l75*
> 
> Don't think I've posted my rig here yet. Sooooo... whatcha think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking good!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> removed my 6 year old AX1200 with blue sleeved cables and installed a brand new EVGA SuperNova G2 1000w with red sleeved cables.


Yeah, that AX1200 had to go!







Look nice & clean.


----------



## Phantomas 007

What do you think it will be better. 2 Corsair SP140 Led White or RED on the top ? I think more attractive the White. Also I want a bracket for 2 SSDs. Corsair has a dual bracket but it's not available in Europe. Any other ideas ?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think it will be better. 2 Corsair SP140 Led White or RED on the top ? I think more attractive the White. Also I want a bracket for 2 SSDs. Corsair has a dual bracket but it's not available in Europe. Any other ideas ?


I have this one in my C70, it holds 2 ssd's then it mounts in the Corsair hdd bracket then slides in the hdd rack.
Don't know if you can order from New Egg where you are.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817997068&cm_re=rosewill_ssd_bracket-_-17-997-068-_-Product


----------



## SkyFred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> What do you think it will be better. 2 Corsair SP140 Led White or RED on the top ? I think more attractive the White. Also I want a bracket for 2 SSDs. Corsair has a dual bracket but it's not available in Europe. Any other ideas ?


You could also use a little trick I found in my case, using only one HDD plastic tray to hold 1 HDD and 1 SSD in the bottom.

To make it work :
- First you'll need to mount the SSD by screwing it underneath the plastic tray, using small or flat headed screws.
- then mount the HDD in the plastic tray as usual, screws on the sides if you want to secure it.

Then you have one HDD and one SSD mounted using only one tray









I could post a picture of mine later if you want !


----------



## Phantomas 007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkyFred*
> 
> You could also use a little trick I found in my case, using only one HDD plastic tray to hold 1 HDD and 1 SSD in the bottom.
> 
> To make it work :
> - First you'll need to mount the SSD by screwing it underneath the plastic tray, using small or flat headed screws.
> - then mount the HDD in the plastic tray as usual, screws on the sides if you want to secure it.
> 
> Then you have one HDD and one SSD mounted using only one tray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could post a picture of mine later if you want !


I think one of the 2 devices it's upside down ? Yes a picture it will be very usefull.

Anyone have see a C70 with Hydro H110I GTX ? Can fit this because I hear for compatibility issues ?


----------



## mk16

sorry guys im gonna have to leave your little club, i bought a 750d last night.


----------



## smartdroid

Here is my current setup on the C70


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> Anyone have see a C70 with Hydro H110I GTX ? Can fit this because I hear for compatibility issues ?


Unfortunately, the H110i GTX is not compatible with the C70 by default. You will have to modify the case to make it fit.


----------



## Phantomas 007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Unfortunately, the H110i GTX is not compatible with the C70 by default. You will have to modify the case to make it fit.


Thanks for the reply Joseph. It's possible if install with only the 4 screws in the corners ? About H110i GT it's compatible I see


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> Thanks for the reply Joseph. It's possible if install with only the 4 screws in the corners ? About H110i GT it's compatible I see


I would imagine it would be compatible if you were to mount it in the hex holes further away from the mobo? I could say for certain as I don't have my C70 to hand nor do I own a H110i GT (I do have a H110 though).


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartdroid*
> 
> Here is my current setup on the C70


looks good, and I see you like Noctua as much as me, I have all Noctua including the cpu cooler.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Unfortunately, the H110i GTX is not compatible with the C70 by default. You will have to modify the case to make it fit.


Is that a challenge lol


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> Thanks for the reply Joseph. It's possible if install with only the 4 screws in the corners ? About H110i GT it's compatible I see


You know what, I'm not 100% sure if you can line up the rad all squared up and have all 4 corners screws secured. I may have to look into that myself. But yes, H110i GT is compatible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Is that a challenge lol


nah, more like an encouragement to get them started in modding


----------



## HagbardCeline

Tried my reset button for the first time today and it doesn't click. (and didn't work) Anyone else have that problem?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HagbardCeline*
> 
> Tried my reset button for the first time today and it doesn't click. (and didn't work) Anyone else have that problem?


mine works but has always been very hard to push, also it doesn't click or make a noise of any kind when pushed,
I think thats their design though. all I can say is make sure you have the reset connected correctly to your mother board,
I'm sure you already have but thats all I can think of.


----------



## maybach123

i will be doing a build using this case very soon blue angels theme ill link it when i start it


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maybach123*
> 
> i will be doing a build using this case very soon blue angels theme ill link it when i start it


Blue Angels as in the Elite Navy Jets?


----------



## maybach123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> Blue Angels as in the Elite Navy Jets?


exactly


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maybach123*
> 
> exactly


Right on, that should be nice. Looking forward to your build on here.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> You know what, I'm not 100% sure if you can line up the rad all squared up and have all 4 corners screws secured. I may have to look into that myself. But yes, H110i GT is compatible.
> nah, more like an encouragement to get them started in modding


I see the r.c70 influence in the new 600c/q








Also think next I want to snag a white c70


----------



## kauzuki

I'm getting a c70 and a h100i gtx what should I run intake/exhaust wise????? Please help me out could really use some tips


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kauzuki*
> 
> I'm getting a c70 and a h100i gtx what should I run intake/exhaust wise????? Please help me out could really use some tips


To be perfectly honest, you can technically go either way, it just depends on your preference. I think the best way to determine as to which orientation is optimal for your set up is to try both and compare the results. Then simply go with the one that gives you the best CPU temp possible.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> To be perfectly honest, you can technically go either way, it just depends on your preference. I think the best way to determine as to which orientation is optimal for your set up is to try both and compare the results. Then simply go with the one that gives you the best CPU temp possible.


I disagree, go exhaust in favour of better GPU temps, and therefore less throttling/more boosting.

Also get rid of at least 1 if not both of the front HDD cages to improve air flow if you haven't already.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> I disagree, go exhaust in favour of better GPU temps, and therefore less throttling/more boosting.
> 
> Also get rid of at least 1 if not both of the front HDD cages to improve air flow if you haven't already.


@kauzuki Or go exhaust, like what KK said


----------



## kauzuki

Thanks guys!!!!!


----------



## kizwan

I have custom water cooling in my rig. I have 360 rad up top exhaust & 240 rad front intake. I attached temp sensor on each rad. When idle, temp pretty much identical on both rads. However, when under load, the 240 rad intake registered 5 degrees higher than temp on 360 rad exhaust.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I have custom water cooling in my rig. I have 360 rad up top exhaust & 240 rad front intake. I attached temp sensor on each rad. When idle, temp pretty much identical on both rads. However, when under load, the 240 rad intake registered 5 degrees higher than temp on 360 rad exhaust.


Well that is strange shouldn't be more than a degree or 2 unless you even with those 2 290s

Is this the in outlet of the rads the temp sensor is on?


----------



## segobi

Hello all
Just need a bit of advice on fan setup. Which fan to remove? Side? and where could I better place the GPU (all in one cooler) out fan?
Default noctua fans for Nh-d15 on cpu fan header + cpu_OPT (the only pwm header on my mobo). The rest are SP120 Quiet on fan controller.

Super drawing below



Idle temp below, haven't ran anything to do a load temp, will do one later today.


Edit: Added 25min stress p95

Core temps were 82-96 about all the time
CPU temp rose from 28 to 40ish then slowly to 42 and last 5min at 43.
Front fan are 1200rpm for fan with driver bay, 900 w/o
side are 600rpm
back 1200rpm
Bottom 1200rpm
top gpu exhause 1100rpm
both cpu ~1500RPM

Little OC, 43-43-42-41 multiplier.


My idea was to provide fresh air from front and side and direct it to the front of NH-15 and GPU exhaust. Not sure if side fans helps or disturbs the airflow. And NH-15 with GPU exhaust fighting for the fresh air, maybe?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I have custom water cooling in my rig. I have 360 rad up top exhaust & 240 rad front intake. I attached temp sensor on each rad. When idle, temp pretty much identical on both rads. However, when under load, the 240 rad intake registered 5 degrees higher than temp on 360 rad exhaust.
> 
> 
> 
> Well that is strange shouldn't be more than a degree or 2 unless you even with those 2 290s
> 
> Is this the in outlet of the rads the temp sensor is on?
Click to expand...

That is not the strange part I'm trying to convey. The strange here is the exhaust radiator which fed with "recycled" air in the case is running 5 degrees cooler than the intake radiator which fed with fresh air from outside.

This is not water temperatures. The temp sensors are attached to the radiator frame.

This is my setup.
- front & bottom radiators, both with fans push/pull: intake
- top radiator, fans push only: exhaust
- (not in the picture) Silverstone Air Penetrator at the back: intake
- (not in the picture) 120mm fan blowing to the VRMs heatsink above the CPU to keep VRMs running cool.

I think I know what happened. The heat from GPU unable to exit efficiently which in turn causing the temp sensor on the front radiator to register 5C higher than top radiator. The rear fan as intake is new actually. Previously I have it working as exhaust but flipping the fan to work as intake is good for the CPU/VRM overall. When the rear fan was exhaust, the difference in temps is only 1 to 2 degrees when underload & it also created negative pressure which did help in removing the heat from the GPUs. All I need to do now is figure out how to remove the heat from the GPUs efficiently. I don't want to change the custom clear window. So that is the problem.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *segobi*
> 
> Hello all
> Just need a bit of advice on fan setup. Which fan to remove? Side? and where could I better place the GPU (all in one cooler) out fan?
> Default noctua fans for Nh-d15 on cpu fan header + cpu_OPT (the only pwm header on my mobo). The rest are SP120 Quiet on fan controller.
> 
> Super drawing below
> 
> 
> 
> Idle temp below, haven't ran anything to do a load temp, will do one later today.
> 
> 
> Edit: Added 25min stress p95
> 
> Core temps were 82-96 about all the time
> CPU temp rose from 28 to 40ish then slowly to 42 and last 5min at 43.
> Front fan are 1200rpm for fan with driver bay, 900 w/o
> side are 600rpm
> back 1200rpm
> Bottom 1200rpm
> top gpu exhause 1100rpm
> both cpu ~1500RPM
> 
> Little OC, 43-43-42-41 multiplier.
> 
> 
> My idea was to provide fresh air from front and side and direct it to the front of NH-15 and GPU exhaust. Not sure if side fans helps or disturbs the airflow. And NH-15 with GPU exhaust fighting for the fresh air, maybe?


I prefer the radiator for the gpu getting fresh air from outside. Preferred place is front with HDD cage removed because you have dust filter there. Keep other fans on bottom and front intake & rear and top exhaust. Then test fans on the side panel; exhaust vs. intake. You should be able to know from this test which configuration on the side panel is suitable for your gpu.


----------



## Fobic

Hello All, Merry New Year!









You's all seem to know what you're talking about so i thought i'd ask on here, any help much appreciated.

I have a C70 case and am planning to add 2 x EK Coolstream rads , one at the top (all good) and one on the side (not so good).

 As you can see it does fit, with only one set of fans attached to my radiator.

I have yet to see any setup doing this and am not sure if its possible to add an additional radiator mounted to the side of the hard-drive bays, as the screw holes don't seem to lineup for me.

Has anyone successfully done this and can you direct me to images so i can copy your awesomeness?
Also what size screw bolts did you use and how did you manage to secure it please?

Thanks in advanced guys n gals... some of the PC's on this site are just EPIC!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Normally we remove the HDD bays all together to fit a rad in the front.


----------



## polarbehr76

is that card just held on by a single screw?


----------



## atenleggedninja

If it were my set up: 1. I would be very concerned for the card right now 2. I would remove the bays and put the rad in the front. Do you have anything planned for those bays? Here is a video of a guy completely shredding his case, you don't have to go to the extreme he did, but the first thing he does is remove those bays. 



 Good luck with the build, look forward to more pics.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atenleggedninja*
> 
> If it were my set up: 1. I would be very concerned for the card right now 2. I would remove the bays and put the rad in the front. Do you have anything planned for those bays? Here is a video of a guy completely shredding his case, you don't have to go to the extreme he did, but the first thing he does is remove those bays.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with the build, look forward to more pics.


That's nothing







lol





Chopped and flipped to Reverse ATX, but yes again remove the HDD bays there are plenty of other places to mount drives


----------



## atenleggedninja

That's an epic rig. Is there a practical reason to reverse the setup? Just curious.


----------



## Fobic

The card is not held in by ANY screws currently.. was just slotted in and had the screwdriver propping it up at the other end for the pic.









I do need the HDD bays unfortunately as i have a mix of mechanical and SSD drives, and 4 in total. According to my neighbour (a serious overclock enthusiast) i will need to mount with standoffs. I will attempt to take images of all my stages for this wonderful forum.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atenleggedninja*
> 
> That's an epic rig. Is there a practical reason to reverse the setup? Just curious.


Absolutely none its only aesthetics, none the less I'm still trying to replicate the mod currently all the panels are fixed and screwed together) albeit I'm taking my time due to other projects, funds and uni work!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Only real benefit for the R.Atx is if I were using a chiller or Phase Change cooler for precipitation reasons etc


----------



## smartdroid

anyone gave this a try?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartdroid*
> 
> anyone gave this a try?


I did but all intake are radiators & I have two gpus. Result is high case temp. YMMV of course.

The exhaust fan is 65.2 CFM. I don't know whether that enough for getting hot air out efficiently. Going higher CFM, I may need to sacrifice silent. I believe intake from top may create turbulence which may affect airflow & therefore affect cooling.


----------



## smartdroid

Rebuild...



This was the best solution I've found airflow wise any suggestions?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartdroid*
> 
> Here is my current setup on the C70


----------



## DarthBaggins

On rads you want the fans as intake rather than exhaust


----------



## smartdroid

But then my 300w tdp gpu will overheat with the really hot air from the rad









I'm pulling 4.9ghz from that cpu when gaming with the radiator as intake my gpu temperature would increase a lot.


----------



## Phantomas 007

I'm still waiting to see the first PSU cover on C70. Anyone had tried already ?


----------



## maybach123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> I'm still waiting to see the first PSU cover on C70. Anyone had tried already ?


people have done it


----------



## Phantomas 007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maybach123*
> 
> people have done it


I know the first (it's not quite a psu cover).

About the second photo no comment


----------



## maybach123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> I know the first (it's not quite a psu cover).
> 
> About the second photo no comment


why whats wrong with the second photo?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maybach123*
> 
> why whats wrong with the second photo?


Well I am very honest with everyone so I will say whats wrong with the 2nd photo, the psu cover looks just awful.


----------



## kizwan

...and also the case in 2nd pic is not C70.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Lol! I think its an uncommon mod in C70s as in would block the front 120mm fan intake.


----------



## Phantomas 007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Lol! I think its an uncommon mod in C70s as in would block the front 120mm fan intake.


I think it's Corsair 600T.


----------



## Boogdieb




----------



## Tuimatoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fobic*
> 
> Hello All, Merry New Year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You's all seem to know what you're talking about so i thought i'd ask on here, any help much appreciated.
> 
> I have a C70 case and am planning to add 2 x EK Coolstream rads , one at the top (all good) and one on the side (not so good).
> 
> As you can see it does fit, with only one set of fans attached to my radiator.
> 
> I have yet to see any setup doing this and am not sure if its possible to add an additional radiator mounted to the side of the hard-drive bays, as the screw holes don't seem to lineup for me.
> 
> Has anyone successfully done this and can you direct me to images so i can copy your awesomeness?
> Also what size screw bolts did you use and how did you manage to secure it please?
> 
> Thanks in advanced guys n gals... some of the PC's on this site are just EPIC!


You could remove your drive bays and "stealth" your HDD and SSD's



This is my rig so far



might get some ideas started









Your Vengeance case should have come with some M3 allen key screws, about 5mm long, use them with the black washers to attach the rad to the case, then the 30mm M3 screws to attach the fan to the rad.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuimatoe*
> 
> You could remove your drive bays and "stealth" your HDD and SSD's
> 
> 
> 
> This is my rig so far
> 
> 
> 
> might get some ideas started


WOW I like what you did to your case, I might have to do that. I hate seeing my drive cage, and I only have 2 ssd's and 1 hdd. I don't have anything in the optical drive bays either which is an eyesore.
but I didn't know what to do with the large opening behind the cage but I like what you did.







+ rep for ya.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah steal thing drives in the c70 is where it's at, I plan on reviving the R.C70 this year unless I sell off my 4790k and board


----------



## Boogdieb

How do you all have your fans configured? I want positive pressure but I haven't checked yet to see if I got it. I have the two front fans intaking, 140mm fans on side glass intaking my top radiator fans exhausting (on top of radiator pulling air from inside case out) and my rear fan set to exhaust.


----------



## Don Key Sho

thought i might share. pleased forgive cable management (WIP) .(and the poor cell phone pictures)









was thinking about upgrading my case, but everytime I look at something else it just doesnt have what the C70 has.


----------



## DarthBaggins

That's why I upgraded to an M8, lol but still have the c70 as well


----------



## readbeard308

I'm about 30 minutes fresh to the vengeance c70 club, since I just finished my new build.





Build list:
-Corsair Vengeance C70 case w/ stealth modded optical drive
-ASUS M5A99FX pro R2.0
-AMD FX8350
-Coler Master V8 GTS CPU cooler
-ASUS R9 390X STRIX
-16Gb Corsair RAM
-Samsung 850EVO 250Gb SSD
-XFX TS850 PSU
-Corsair purple LED fans


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *readbeard308*
> 
> I'm about 30 minutes fresh to the vengeance c70 club, since I just finished my new build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build list:
> -Corsair Vengeance C70 case w/ stealth modded optical drive
> -ASUS M5A99FX pro R2.0
> -AMD FX8350
> -Coler Master V8 GTS CPU cooler
> -ASUS R9 390X STRIX
> -16Gb Corsair RAM
> -Samsung 850EVO 250Gb SSD
> -XFX TS850 PSU
> -Corsair purple LED fans


Nice! Welcome to the club!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Welcome to the club, that pairing on the CPU and mobo you have is what I used to run in my c70


----------



## readbeard308

Thanks. It's a work in progress. I still need a wireless card, some extra storage, and maybe some case lights, then I can build ny desk and get some better peripherals.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I have an Asus wifi card I'm thinking of offloading since my current board has wifi built in (only got the card since its Linux compatible)


----------



## worksgr8

Hey this is my first custom built gaming pc using the c70 its a little basic to some but i like it anybody got any ideas for what i can do to it except a custom loop


----------



## readbeard308

Simple case mods, like a better window, and stealthing an optical drive are a good place to start


----------



## edgain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *worksgr8*
> 
> Hey this is my first custom built gaming pc using the c70 its a little basic to some but i like it anybody got any ideas for what i can do to it except a custom loop


Yep, I agree with previous poster, just get a clear window and ditch the stock one! I got mine from mnpctech.com
Bill Owen is a great dude, you should check in to it. Or do the window by yourself if you have the tools!


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edgain*
> 
> Yep, I agree with previous poster, just get a clear window and ditch the stock one! I got mine from mnpctech.com
> Bill Owen is a great dude, you should check in to it. Or do the window by yourself if you have the tools!


I had a local glass shop cut a smoked acrylic window for me for $20.00, for the mounting holes just make sure and have a new sharp drill bit.
small black rubber orings installed on the mounting screws take up the space from the molded mounting post on the original, the rubber
orings are the same exact size rubber orings that come with the C70 fan mounting screws, I bought some at the local hardware store.
older pic as I have made other changes but this is my window.


----------



## Dumprolls

Check out my build, set to smooth jazz.











This was my first ever PC build, and custom loop.


----------



## atenleggedninja

So, I couldn't afford fancy parts for my build. I am not done, but I am excited about my 9°C CPU temps. No water cooling.
My next step is going to be resleeving the cables using OD Green Paracord!


----------



## Phantomas 007

What do you think about PSU cover from 400C







It will fit on C70 ?


----------



## atenleggedninja

I think a full tower called a C130 would be awesome too. Military peeps know why. Feet and knees together!


----------



## Tuimatoe

o7


----------



## SkyFred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartdroid*
> 
> Rebuild...
> 
> So, I couldn't afford fancy parts for my build. I am not done, but I am excited about my 9°C CPU temps. No water cooling.
> My next step is going to be resleeving the cables using OD Green Paracord!


Your temp reader is inaccurate, your CPU is more likely at about 40°C, unless you live in a frozen room


----------



## 05k20z1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atenleggedninja*
> 
> I think a full tower called a C130 would be awesome too. Military peeps know why. Feet and knees together!


All the way!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## 05k20z1

3D printed a HDD bracket so I can get rid of the bays for a cleaner look and maintain better airflow. Mounted on rubber o rings for vibration resistance.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *readbeard308*
> 
> Simple case mods, like a better window, and stealthing an optical drive are a good place to start


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edgain*
> 
> Yep, I agree with previous poster, just get a clear window and ditch the stock one! I got mine from mnpctech.com
> Bill Owen is a great dude, you should check in to it. Or do the window by yourself if you have the tools!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I had a local glass shop cut a smoked acrylic window for me for $20.00, for the mounting holes just make sure and have a new sharp drill bit.
> small black rubber orings installed on the mounting screws take up the space from the molded mounting post on the original, the rubber
> orings are the same exact size rubber orings that come with the C70 fan mounting screws, I bought some at the local hardware store.
> older pic as I have made other changes but this is my window.


Like edgain mentioned, there are windows available from MNPCTECH. They are laser cut, including mounting holes, and come with grommets to use as spacers. I've been planning on getting the light grey smoked one for ages, just haven't gotten around to it.

http://mnpctech.com/mnpctech-clear-case-pc-panels/corsair-c70-window-replacement-clear-fan-holes-120mm/


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Like edgain mentioned, there are windows available from MNPCTECH. They are laser cut, including mounting holes, and come with grommets to use as spacers. I've been planning on getting the light grey smoked one for ages, just haven't gotten around to it.
> 
> http://mnpctech.com/mnpctech-clear-case-pc-panels/corsair-c70-window-replacement-clear-fan-holes-120mm/


yes I know you can buy them online, my point was I paid less money with my route of getting my window.
and no shipping fees.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *05k20z1*
> 
> 3D printed a HDD bracket so I can get rid of the bays for a cleaner look and maintain better airflow. Mounted on rubber o rings for vibration resistance.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


That's pretty clever







and you're right, it does look clean.


----------



## worksgr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> That's pretty clever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you're right, it does look clean.


I like that idea aswell but I don't have access to a 3d printer otherwise I would make some for the internal bay at the top


----------



## Dumprolls

Here's an updated picture of the PC in the video I linked a few days ago. I added a little more coolant and dyed it orange. I also used a sharpie to tint my LED strips to warm the light in the case. I wrapped one around the reservoir and secured it with a Velcro strip so that it would glow when the PC is turned on. I'll probably replace that with a snake LED through the pump top sometime soon-ish.

Only problem with filling the Aqualis reservoir to this height is that there's almost no bubbling and the condensation at the top kind of obscures the fountain effect. I'll probably drain a little bit back out so it looks more animated.


----------



## 05k20z1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> That's pretty clever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you're right, it does look clean.


Thanks!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *worksgr8*
> 
> I like that idea aswell but I don't have access to a 3d printer otherwise I would make some for the internal bay at the top


How would you go about using a custom mount for the upper bays? Mine are usually tied up with blu-ray drive and I have an SSD in there also. I figured I couldn't mount the fans so I just left it alone unless someone could make up something I could design.

Some people asked me if I should start selling the 3D printed HDD mount. I'll charge reasonably per cm^3 with nuts, bolts, washers, o-rings and includes priority shipping. <--That is if its not against the forum rules.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dumprolls*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an updated picture of the PC in the video I linked a few days ago. I added a little more coolant and dyed it orange. I also used a sharpie to tint my LED strips to warm the light in the case. I wrapped one around the reservoir and secured it with a Velcro strip so that it would glow when the PC is turned on. I'll probably replace that with a snake LED through the pump top sometime soon-ish.
> 
> Only problem with filling the Aqualis reservoir to this height is that there's almost no bubbling and the condensation at the top kind of obscures the fountain effect. I'll probably drain a little bit back out so it looks more animated


Liking the orange coolant, goes very well with the green C70!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dumprolls*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: C70 goodness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an updated picture of the PC in the video I linked a few days ago. I added a little more coolant and dyed it orange. I also used a sharpie to tint my LED strips to warm the light in the case. I wrapped one around the reservoir and secured it with a Velcro strip so that it would glow when the PC is turned on. I'll probably replace that with a snake LED through the pump top sometime soon-ish.
> 
> Only problem with filling the Aqualis reservoir to this height is that there's almost no bubbling and the condensation at the top kind of obscures the fountain effect. I'll probably drain a little bit back out so it looks more animated.


Yeah I noticed that w/ my Aqualis Pro in my M8 (The condensation) of course the only way to cure that is fill it up nearly all the way, which isn't what people want to do as it loses the waterfall effect that everyone (nearly everyone) buys it for. But in all its a great reservoir, especially since it's a 450mL at a 150mL res's height. Your loop turned out great and the amber-esk look of your coolant definitely looks great in the OD Green of your case.


----------



## Tuimatoe

Here is my C70 nearing completion.

Just minor details, maybe sleeved cables, new window and dressings etc





*Love the look of the C70!*



Please excuse the paper, I was still a little paranoid about leaking, as this is my first water cooled PC


----------



## CannedBullets

That looks slick







Yeah I love my C70, gonna do an upgrade soon (to my Chair Force II configuration in my sig) and I still remember how nice it was to build in the case two and a half years ago.


----------



## stratosrally

I finally ordered and installed my Mnpctech case window, the GPU Support bracket, and a etched-style window decal from Bill Owens and the rest of the gang.

I also recently added a front DemciFlex case filter and 2 pairs of Corsair SP120 PWM Performance Edition fans - 1 set pulling in through the front and the other from the bottom. The 4 new fans are not noticeably louder than just having 2 stock case fans before - in fact I think the pitch of the fan noise is slightly deeper which is more pleasant to my ear.

Some time ago I had doubled the system memory to 32GB of Corsair Vengeance. Still running the "Simple" MSI OC of 4.4GHz and about to make the leap to Windows 10 Pro 64-bit on the Samsung 950 Pro SSD OS drive. Will set up a RAM drive as soon as I finish that.

Down the road I'd like to fabricate a simple sheet-metal exhaust scoop that bolts onto the top of the case using the 140mm fan mounts. Have it pointing towards the rear so that the ambient air rises up and out the very back of the case. I think this would allow even less sound to escape out of the top of the case and quiet it down just a bit more. I have some black FlexiDip paint that I might try out to see how well it matches.

Technically, I'm still OK with my Devil's Canyon 4790K, MSI Z97 Gaming 7, MSI GTX 970 mainly because using the Samsung 950 Pro as an OS and Gaming drive really speeds things up. Later I'd like to add a 2nd 950 Pro but in the M.2 format and bump the video card up to the best price-to-performance card from Nvidia's upcoming Pascal series. Mainly to get more Video RAM...

My AOC 27" 144MHz monitor is fine for now, even though it is 1080p - partly because I'm blind as a bat anyways!

Will want to leap into Oculus Rift at some point, of course.

Still loving my (2nd) Corsair C70 Vengeance case, (2nd) K60 Vengeance keyboard, original M60 Vengeance mouse, 32GB of Vengeance DDR3 RAM (had Dominator triple-channel in my old X58 mobo), (2nd) H80i CPU cooler, and RM650 PSU. I've also had a H60 CPU cooler and a HX1050 PSU in one of my previous builds. The last 3 builds I did I used either all-new Corsair parts or carried them over from a previous build. I've had zero issues other than the very first shipment of K60 keyboards had the letters wearing off a little quickly so they sent me a replacement keyboard as soon as they changed vendors. They even let me keep the old keyboard! I use it at work sometimes to intimidate coworkers..............









You guys keep modding...............

And thanks to Bill O., love the GPU support bracket - got my gtx970 perfect - even used a bubble level to check it.


----------



## dsppluscpu

Love this Thread.
Bought my C70 and although I am not a gamer I use my PC with an XITE-1 DSP rack since I am an audio geek supreme. (Digital Audio Workstation/DAW)
It's a 1U rack that has 18 x ADSP-21369 Chips, the PC is basically huge RAM buffers streaming audio form M.2s and SSDs.

But it's a pretty costly adventure and to guard my investment the C70 gets a hard resin custom case as I fly with my gear and trust no Airport Bozos the handle anything fragile. Dirtbags actually cracked my Skis so no mo fo them.

This DAWg will hunt.


free jpeg images


jpg images


----------



## Boogdieb

My current C70 Vengeance setup.


----------



## Boogdieb

So random question for other C70 owners. Do you all have issues with the little rubber grommets when trying to mouth radiator fans in the holes where the grommets are? Mine always seem to want to pop out when I'm tightening the screws.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boogdieb*
> 
> So random question for other C70 owners. Do you all have issues with the little rubber grommets when trying to mouth radiator fans in the holes where the grommets are? Mine always seem to want to pop out when I'm tightening the screws.


You don't need to tighten the screws. When the rubber grommets/washer pop out, you're unnecessarily over tighten them. You can stop before the rubber grommets/washer go out of shape. Just make sure the screws holding the fans/radiator properly.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I used flat washers to allow even distribution on the force on the grommets when I mounted my rads.


----------



## CannedBullets

Upgraded my PC a couple weeks ago. Dusted it out today and added a clear side panel.


----------



## Boogdieb

So I want to get the replacement windows mod for my case. Anyone have any experience with the grey and smoked windows? I can't decide between smoked, grey, or clear. My C70 is black with blue fans.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boogdieb*
> 
> So I want to get the replacement windows mod for my case. Anyone have any experience with the grey and smoked windows? I can't decide between smoked, grey, or clear. My C70 is black with blue fans.


I like the smoked acrylic that I have.
I had a local glass shop cut mine for me, cost $20


older pic when I had blue LED lights kinda like yours, I now have white LED lights as in the first pic.


----------



## Boogdieb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I like the smoked acrylic that I have.
> I had a local glass shop cut mine for me, cost $20
> 
> 
> older pic when I had blue LED lights kinda like yours, I now have white LED lights as in the first pic.


Looks good, think I will go with the smoked glass. My only question is will I be losing out alot by not having the two side intake fans? I'm switching up some coolingood and am going with a h110i on top of my case as an exhaust, two front 140mm fans as intake, rear exhaust, and changing the side window to the smoked glass.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boogdieb*
> 
> Looks good, think I will go with the smoked glass. My only question is will I be losing out alot by not having the two side intake fans? I'm switching up some coolingood and am going with a h110i on top of my case as an exhaust, two front 140mm fans as intake, rear exhaust, and changing the side window to the smoked glass.


My temps are great without the 2 side vents, I run 2 120mm front intake, 2 140mm top exhaust, and 1 120mm rear exhaust.
I removed 1 hdd rack for better air flow and I don't need 2 of them


----------



## Boogdieb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> My temps are great without the 2 side vents, I run 2 120mm front intake, 2 140mm top exhaust, and 1 120mm rear exhaust.
> I removed 1 hdd rack for better air flow and I don't need 2 of them


Awesome good to know, I also only have one of the hard drive cages installed. I'm only using the bottom cage. I think the smoked one will look good on my case, kinda think the black case on smoked window will look good. Just want sure how dark the smoked glass was, as I just wanted to make sure you could still see components inside decently.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boogdieb*
> 
> Awesome good to know, I also only have one of the hard drive cages installed. I'm only using the bottom cage. I think the smoked one will look good on my case, kinda think the black case on smoked window will look good. Just want sure how dark the smoked glass was, as I just wanted to make sure you could still see components inside decently.


Yeah the smoked will look very good in yours being it's the black case.
are you buying the window already for install or doing the entire job yourself?


----------



## Boogdieb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> Yeah the smoked will look very good in yours being it's the black case.
> are you buying the window already for install or doing the entire job yourself?


I am looking at the windows at MNPCTECH listed here http://mnpctech.com/mnpctech-clear-case-pc-panels/corsair-c70-window-replacement-clear-fan-holes-120mm/#/category/320 I would consider making it myself but I don't have to much time between busy schedule at work and other stuff. Think I'm going to go with the slightly darker smoked window but slightly torn between the darker smoked window and the light smoked one.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boogdieb*
> 
> I am looking at the windows at MNPCTECH listed here http://mnpctech.com/mnpctech-clear-case-pc-panels/corsair-c70-window-replacement-clear-fan-holes-120mm/#/category/320 I would consider making it myself but I don't have to much time between busy schedule at work and other stuff. Think I'm going to go with the slightly darker smoked window but slightly torn between the darker smoked window and the light smoked one.


The ones from them are very nice and the price is good also, I would go with the darker smoke due to your case being black, everything will still show through


----------



## Boogdieb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> The ones from them are very nice and the price is good also, I would go with the darker smoke due to your case being black, everything will still show through


OK cool thanks for the tip. Yea think the darker one will look good so long as you can still see inside somewhat decently. My led strips should help with that also.


----------



## Boogdieb

Smoked window installed, along with h110i today. Looks pretty damn good I think.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boogdieb*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smoked window installed, along with h110i today. Looks pretty damn good I think.


looks very nice.


----------



## Tuimatoe

You fellas made me jealous, so I to put in a new window as well











Installed it yesterday


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuimatoe*
> 
> You fellas made me jealous, so I to put in a new window as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Installed it yesterday


I have seen your system in the past and I just love the red covering inside the case.








window looks good also.


----------



## jlhawn

I bought me some faster GSkill ram and they came with red heatsinks which is a plus as my old slow ram was black.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Red = Moar Powah !! lol, I have the 2133 RipJaw X's in my HTPC love them as they've been through alot of builds and have been great


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Red = Moar Powah !! lol, I have the 2133 RipJaw X's in my HTPC love them as they've been through alot of builds and have been great


when I was a teenager and showed my dad some new chrome on my cars engine he would say well it won't make it any faster.








I like the red on the ram since my cables are red, but the faster ram is what I really wanted and it is nice.


----------



## USlatin

Anyone know if you can fit the radiator of an EVGA 980 Ti HYBRID inside on the back panel along with an H110 on the top?


----------



## USlatin

Is this what I think it is? The CPU cooler is the right brand, but doesn't look like the H110... but the guy's sig says H100... however it also has the wrong GPU listed...


----------



## Boogdieb

I know he h110i will fit up top I got one in mine.


----------



## Scotty99

Can you fit fans at the front of the case (outside the chassis but behind the front grill)? I wasnt sure there was enough thickness there to get them in.

Thanks.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Can you fit fans at the front of the case (outside the chassis but behind the front grill)? I wasnt sure there was enough thickness there to get them in.
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, fans will fit there.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Yes, fans will fit there.


Awesome tyvm, case just got 10 fold better for me : )


----------



## Scotty99

One more if you don't mind, are the included 120's decently quiet? I was just gonna put the ones mounted on the HDD cage into the front and toss some more aesthetically pleasing ring LED fans on the back of the cages. Or should i just buy 5 120's straight away lol?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USlatin*
> 
> Anyone know if you can fit the radiator of an EVGA 980 Ti HYBRID inside on the back panel along with an H110 on the top?


I checked the hybrid radiator is slim. I'm pretty sure you can fit the hybrid rad at the back & h110 rad up top.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Can you fit fans at the front of the case (outside the chassis but behind the front grill)? I wasnt sure there was enough thickness there to get them in.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, fans will fit there.
Click to expand...

^This...regular 25mm x120mmx120mm fans that is.

@Scotty99, the included case fans doesn't move air much. Better replace them.


----------



## Scotty99

Fair enough, ill just grab 5x fractal GP12's







Ty


----------



## USlatin

Ty kizwan. Can anyone else confirm?

Scotty, I always go for quiet but I couldn't stand to see the fans on the back of the HDD cages, so decided to do as you plan to do. However, I got 2 thinner 120's instead of using the ones that come in the back of the HDD cages, so I could put thin shrouds on them amd also have some clearance between them and the dust filter. This does lower fan noise quite a bit, noticeably, and they still move the same CMF.

You have a lot more space this way, and there is no need to push-pull HDDs.


----------



## Boogdieb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Can you fit fans at the front of the case (outside the chassis but behind the front grill)? I wasnt sure there was enough thickness there to get them in.
> 
> Thanks.


If they will fit you will likely have to remove the filter from the front.


----------



## gdubc

You can still use the fliter no problem. It's designed for the fans to be out in the front.


----------



## Boogdieb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> You can still use the fliter no problem. It's designed for the fans to be out in the front.


Oh sweet, yea just checked mine front fans are on outside. For some reason I thought they were in the inside.


----------



## Boogdieb

So I'm getting this odd sound form my case like a tapping or popping. When I remove the side panel it seems to go away. I have the replaced window on mine.


----------



## Boogdieb

No one has any input on sound related to the side panel? Its driving me nuts not being able to figure it out. I tried usimg foam stripping around the edges of the panel and it still is happening. I think it might be related to pressure change amd when the temps raise during load. Im going to try removing my plexiglass window and re installing it but im really at a loss otherwise.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Sounds like a HDD or fan vibrating on it


----------



## Boogdieb

Ive checked the fans and there all snug and pretty much away from window. Remounted the hd caddys couple times


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boogdieb*
> 
> No one has any input on sound related to the side panel? Its driving me nuts not being able to figure it out. I tried usimg foam stripping around the edges of the panel and it still is happening. I think it might be related to pressure change amd when the temps raise during load. Im going to try removing my plexiglass window and re installing it but im really at a loss otherwise.


You'll need to take a video. This way we can hear the sound & probably figure out where the sound is coming from. Also, post picture of your rig too.


----------



## Boogdieb

Hopefully that video is good enough, only had phone to record on.

Also herrs a photo.


----------



## KaffieneKing

All I can hear is can fans and some clicking of like a keyboard or something? Could be a dying HDD? Run a scan (I think its called SMART) on them


----------



## Boogdieb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> All I can hear is can fans and some clicking of like a keyboard or something? Could be a dying HDD? Run a scan (I think its called SMART) on them


The clicking you hear is the noise im talking about. I ran the seagate hd diagnostic too on both my hard drives maybe a month ago and all came clear but ill check them again. Its just really odd because it will go away if I remove the side panel with the window. Also it only seems to happen when im like benchmarking or playing some games or sometimes with stress tests. But once the side panel is removed its gone.


----------



## KaffieneKing

The only thing I can think of to identify what it is is to unplug things one at a time and see if the noise continues.


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boogdieb*
> 
> The clicking you hear is the noise im talking about. I ran the seagate hd diagnostic too on both my hard drives maybe a month ago and all came clear but ill check them again. Its just really odd because it will go away if I remove the side panel with the window. Also it only seems to happen when im like benchmarking or playing some games or sometimes with stress tests. But once the side panel is removed its gone.


I'm going to go out on a limb here and ask if your fans are mounted in-between your radiator and the top of the case? Cause I've run into an issue with my c70 as well that only happens when the fans are installed in that orientation and running at a certain rpm that causes a clicking from the fan. When idle it doesn't happen because the fans are low rpm but once a stress test kicks in and the fans spin up to that certain rpm that it happens. When the fans pass that rpm the clicking goes away again. Maybe try a different pair of fans, or the fans mounted underneath the radiator and see if that fixes the issue.


----------



## Boogdieb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3r0_k00l75*
> 
> I'm going to go out on a limb here and ask if your fans are mounted in-between your radiator and the top of the case? Cause I've run into an issue with my c70 as well that only happens when the fans are installed in that orientation and running at a certain rpm that causes a clicking from the fan. When idle it doesn't happen because the fans are low rpm but once a stress test kicks in and the fans spin up to that certain rpm that it happens. When the fans pass that rpm the clicking goes away again. Maybe try a different pair of fans, or the fans mounted underneath the radiator and see if that fixes the issue.


You nailed it, yes they are mounted on top of the radiator pulling air outward. Its just strange to me cause as you mentioned it happens when im running high load (stress tests sometimes) but pretty much every 3dmark run I've made it does this sound (what I used to create the sound for this video) The only reason im thinking its the side panel is if i remove the side panel the sound gos away. Guess it could ve a rattle from the fans/radiator but travels through the thin metal of the windowed side panel and produces a sound but I don't know. Im using Corsair SP140 led fans connected to my motherboard so i csn control them. I used these fans recently in another location and i think they worked fine. Either way thanks for the input I might try rearranging the fans to the bottom of the radiator and see if that helps. I also ordered some Silverstone sound damping foam and i think im going to try to dampin my case to see if that helps the problem (general sound importants at least will be nice) I really hope i can solve this or that the damping foam works cause its not that its really loud but it just bugs me lol. I perfer to keep the fans on top as I like the look better plus its little easier to clean but if I have to remount to bottom guess I will.


----------



## Boogdieb

So i have a bit of an update, sound ime hearing is for sure coming from my clear window. When the sound starts if i put a little pressure on the plexi window it gos away. Not sure if this is sort of normal or not, tried re putting the window in and also made sure my screws were tight. Dont want to over tighten them cause im not sure if i could possibly break the molding on the outside if i do so.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boogdieb*
> 
> So i have a bit of an update, sound ime hearing is for sure coming from my clear window. When the sound starts if i put a little pressure on the plexi window it gos away. Not sure if this is sort of normal or not, tried re putting the window in and also made sure my screws were tight. Dont want to over tighten them cause im not sure if i could possibly break the molding on the outside if i do so.


You can use the rubber grommets in the toolbox that come with the C70 case to dampen the window. It may reduce or eliminate it.


----------



## Boogdieb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> You can use the rubber grommets in the toolbox that come with the C70 case to dampen the window. It may reduce or eliminate it.


You are talking about putting the rubber grommets between the steel of the side panel and the window right?


----------



## atenleggedninja

Thats right.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boogdieb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> You can use the rubber grommets in the toolbox that come with the C70 case to dampen the window. It may reduce or eliminate it.
> 
> 
> 
> You are talking about putting the rubber grommets between the steel of the side panel and the window right?
Click to expand...

I actually meant on the screws. Use it as a washer. Between the screws & the acrylic window. If you put between the side panel & window, it'll create a gap between them.


----------



## Boogdieb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I actually meant on the screws. Use it as a washer. Between the screws & the acrylic window. If you put between the side panel & window, it'll create a gap between them.


I got the window kit from mnpctech it came with grommet spacers they are already on the plastic studs outside the wimdow. Not sure i moght of got it to go away, if it contuea i may try some real thin rupper washers on the other side also.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boogdieb*
> 
> I got the window kit from mnpctech it came with grommet spacers they are already on the plastic studs outside the wimdow. Not sure i moght of got it to go away, if it contuea i may try some real thin rupper washers on the other side also.


I did my own window and did not buy a kit, but I found that using 2 rubber washers allows me to tighten the window tighter
without the fear of cracking. I went to the local hardware store for more washers and put them with the Corsair washers
that came in the including hardware box.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I'd say even some Nylon washers would work as well, only really have to snug the screws on the window to eliminate the worry of cracking a window


----------



## Boogdieb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I'd say even some Nylon washers would work as well, only really have to snug the screws on the window to eliminate the worry of cracking a window


I was able to solve the issue. I got some small thin rubber washers from the hardware store put them on before the window, put the window on and then the rubber grommets and screws. The washers on the outside of the window still allow the window to fit snug but also keep the window from making direct contact with the side panel and provide some cushion.


----------



## monmak2

I've had my HAF 932 for about 5 years now and I'm looking to replace it. How does the C70 compare to the HAF 932 or HAF X? Thanks!


----------



## Masked Bud

This case was the first think I bought for my PC and I absolutely love it. Easily the best mid-tower case I have seen. Can't wait to get my build done so I can start getting a real theme going!


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked Bud*
> 
> This case was the first think I bought for my PC and I absolutely love it. Easily the best mid-tower case I have seen. Can't wait to get my build done so I can start getting a real theme going!


Congrats and enjoy your C70 case. It's the first case that I have ever own that I very much like it. Post pictures of the built here when you have done building it.


----------



## TLCH723

Amazon is having a sale on this case.

I want to buy it but I want to know if there a way to lock the side panels? Even aftermarket or DIY solution.

Thanks


----------



## Masked Bud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> Amazon is having a sale on this case.
> 
> I want to buy it but I want to know if there a way to lock the side panels? Even aftermarket or DIY solution.
> 
> Thanks


What do you mean by locked? Like unopenable?


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked Bud*
> 
> What do you mean by locked? Like unopenable?


So the side panel cannot be easily open by someone other than the one with the key


----------



## Boogdieb

Anyone here looking to buy the C70 its on sale currently on Amazon
Corsair Vengeance Series Military Green C70 Mid Tower Computer Case (CC-9011018-WW) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B007S02GLQ/ref=cm_sw_r_other_awd_cuIfxbPEJQKEP


----------



## Masked Bud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> So the side panel cannot be easily open by someone other than the one with the key


You could definitely drill in some key locks in the side panels. I can't find anyone that has done it before.


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked Bud*
> 
> You could definitely drill in some key locks in the side panels. I can't find anyone that has done it before.


I am thinking drilling two holes on the side panels where the 8pins cut out on the MB tray would be.
Then use a bicycle u lock.


----------



## Tuimatoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boogdieb*
> 
> Anyone here looking to buy the C70 its on sale currently on Amazon
> Corsair Vengeance Series Military Green C70 Mid Tower Computer Case (CC-9011018-WW) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B007S02GLQ/ref=cm_sw_r_other_awd_cuIfxbPEJQKEP


Damn it!

Always the way, Couldn't get a green case in Australia that's why I got the black. $175Au.
to get the green sent over was going to cost $170 plus $100 postage. now it's the same price as my black one.

no matter, black one is still pretty sexy. It's still an Arnold Schwarzenegger of a case, but more like True Lies Arnold not Commando/Predator Arnold.


----------



## qwerc70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartdroid*
> 
> Here is my current setup on the C70


What bay is used here?

Similar to http://www.amazon.de/Wechselrahmen-Festplatten-Laufwerksschacht-Festplatte-Speicher-Rack/dp/B014HWNVV6/
?

Thanks


----------



## USMCSurvivalist

I have a pc I built 4 years ago that I just bought a wireleas card for and am using it as an excuse to ditch the case that I didn't care much for for a C70. I need to flush the coolant as well anyway. Found the C70 on Amazon for $54 then immediately searched for mods which lead me here. I have a second pc I buikt about 8 years ago in a XCLIO Windtunnel case but the buikt in thermo quit and the texture on the case feont is starting to wear. I think I might canni the PSU from that one and mix both units into the C70.


----------



## smartdroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qwerc70*
> 
> What bay is used here?
> 
> Similar to http://www.amazon.de/Wechselrahmen-Festplatten-Laufwerksschacht-Festplatte-Speicher-Rack/dp/B014HWNVV6/
> ?
> 
> Thanks


They are Orico brand but they are fully open not enclosed like that ones.


----------



## USlatin

Does anyone know if an H110 mounted on the top of the case (like I have) could reach down to cool a GPU on the top expansion slot?

I have an MSI 980Ti Golden Edition but I am planning on putting an HG10 on it so I can use the H110 I have mounted on the top of the case to cool it, and get an H60 which will be mounted on the back panel to cool the CPU.

However, if the H110 can't reach I think I will be 90% as happy by just putting the H60 on the 980Ti, and leaving the H110 on the CPU.

Seems like a close call:


----------



## atenleggedninja

Those red cables are sick, have you thought about getting a few cable combs for that 24 pin extension?


----------



## dsppluscpu

Fellow C70 lovers.
Is there an after market side lid without a window.
Would love a panel only.
Not a fan of optics for this particular build.
As a matter of fact I don't want anyone being able to see the investment.

Thanks.

I'll be buying my 4th C70.
This one gets an 1800 dollar Xeon.


----------



## USlatin

You should be able to contact Corsair and get an additional right panel


----------



## Phantomas 007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USlatin*
> 
> You should be able to contact Corsair and get an additional right panel


It's not compatible the right panel in the left size. The only solution it's to paint the side panel window (black-blue), anything you like.


----------



## USlatin

Thats a bummer


----------



## atenleggedninja

Does anyone know if the new GTX 1080 card will fit?


----------



## DarthBaggins

I think it'll fit no problem


----------



## USlatin

Oh, yea, no issue at all. And if you needed it you can move the 120mm fans from the back of the HDD cages to the front panel, or even take one of the HDD cages out completely but that won't be necessary.

The 1080 is the same dimensions as the 980Ti


----------



## TheGecko

Hey guys can I get help with making a sub 400$ water loop for my parts? http://pcpartpicker.com/p/tXsmPs
thank you in advanced guys! I'm not sure if i might go crossfire to sell my 7870 and go 970/390 when prices go do


----------



## FallenAngelDrac

I thought you guys would like to see my efforts. (It's no where near the amazing things that some people have put in this thread but, it's getting there)

I painted the side panel and the front grill.

The hardware is not really complete yet but I will update when it has all arrived.



(I know I painted over the Corsair logo but that is how I wanted it.)


I might still paint the trim as white trim does look very good.

The skull was not designed by me. It came from here. http://www.clipartbest.com/clipart-RiGG98X9T
Full credit goes to the artist who created the image.


----------



## kizwan

That's look great @FallenAngelDrac!


----------



## phanter

Hi people, how's it going?

Just wanted to share a WIP of my current build on a C70!









Will update with progress and with specs soon!


----------



## USlatin

Are you gonna pull air in from the top through the CPU rad?


----------



## phanter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USlatin*
> 
> Are you gonna pull air in from the top through the CPU rad?


Well I haven't planned that, but am open to suggestions. Would that make the CPU cooling better?


----------



## TLCH723

Has anyone has this Phanteks PH-TC14PE in this case?


----------



## USlatin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phanter*
> 
> Well I haven't planned that, but am open to suggestions. Would that make the CPU cooling better?


No, it would make it worse, defenitely push out through the top. I wan just saying cause your fans are mounted to pull. You'll want to flip them if you want to push.


----------



## DarthBaggins

well looks like Christine aka R.C70 might be revived for Skylake/Kabylake build. I will be doing a repaint on the case and will be acquiring another side panel or two so I can cut a window section out for the mobo side. I know I'll be keeping the copper the mobo tray currently is, have some other plans for it this go 'round as well









Mobo and monoblock combo I'm planning on using: or might go another route:


----------



## dave2150

I'm experiencing very poor temperatures of my GPU in my Corsair C70. The GPU in question is an MSI 390X:



With the side panel on (replacement clear side panel) I get 94DC at a 75% fan profile. With the side window off, the temperatures drop to 70-75DC, with the fan at the same speed. So this case is severely limiting the cooling of my 390X with the side panel on.

I'm assuming this is because of the GPU's extra width when installed in my case. There's a 4CM gap between the window and the top of the GPU, where it exhausts. When I take the side panel off and put my hand next to the GPU, the amount of hot! air being pumped out is rather crazy, with the side panel in place I can understand why I'm getting such terrible temperatures.

My fan setup is as follows:

2X 120MM intakes (both drive bays removed)
3X 120MM exhausts.

Sadly I think the only way to fix this issue would be to make air holes on my nice clear replacement window, though this would totally destroy the aesthetics.

I think I should have gone for a blower style GPU for this case, as it's quite narrow and restrictive for wider GPU's.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah the 390x's run hot, even on my blower style in my CoolerMaster Elite 130. But it outperforms my 970 easy, really need to get mine underwater as I want to mess with the clocks.


----------



## USlatin

You can add a 120 intake on the floor if you are on a solid surface, or better yet, swap one of your 120;s from the top to the bottom, then get a 140 for the top.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Try putting the top hard drive cage back and adding a fan on it? Might direct some nice cool air on the GPU.

And as previously suggested add a bottom intake


----------



## dave2150

Thanks for the replies.

I've tried a bottom intake before, though quickly removed it as it made an extremely annoying 'hum' noise. I tried a noctua 120mm fan and a corsair 120mm fan, both produced the same hum even at 800-800RPM.

I'l give the drive cage fan idea a go I think, worth a go!

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## USlatin

A big help to lowering noise are fan shrouds/gaskets. They isolate vibrations reducing a lot of pesky little noises, plus they help with air flow a bit, especially for radiators. I shrouded every single fan in my C70 and it is really quiet.

You don't need thick shrouds, a little foam one will do. Also, keep in mind you might have pump noise. See if you can control the pump rpm as several people complain about pump noise but a small rpm drop makes it go away. Just make sure you monitor your temps at load after adjusting, and perhaps more importantly right when you are making the adjustment to make sure it is running.


----------



## dave2150

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USlatin*
> 
> A big help to lowering noise are fan shrouds/gaskets. They isolate vibrations reducing a lot of pesky little noises, plus they help with air flow a bit, especially for radiators. I shrouded every single fan in my C70 and it is really quiet.
> 
> You don't need thick shrouds, a little foam one will do. Also, keep in mind you might have pump noise. See if you can control the pump rpm as several people complain about pump noise but a small rpm drop makes it go away. Just make sure you monitor your temps at load after adjusting, and perhaps more importantly right when you are making the adjustment to make sure it is running.


I don't have any pumps in my build as I hate the noise they make at idle workloads.

My case fans are quiet - I have full control of their RPM and set them up to minimize noise while still providing good airflow.

All the noise that I'm complaining about comes from my MSI 390X. If I remove my windowed side panel, the 390X drops 20 °C and very quickly reduces fan speed, so it's the C70 case at fault here. Note that I have a replacement window side panel, which lacks any fan/air holes.

As I've mentioned previously, I believe the extended PCB of the MSI 390X to be the main issue. There's oinly 3-4CM gap between the top of the GPU and the side panel window. If I had a wider case I'm sure the airflow wouldn't get blocked and my GPU would run much cooler.

I guess this C70 case is fine for the reference card height (the same height as the PCI bracket) but nothing else, unless you want fans/air holes on your side panel to exhaust the hot air.


----------



## USlatin

Well., it seems pretty clear that the RPM's you like sound-wise are not enough to keep up with the very-hot 390X... so either add more fans, optimize air flow so that there isn't turbulence and there is a clear direction of air flow, or raise your RPM's until the case can keep up. My last air cooler was a 560Ti, which overclocked after hours of continous load would bring the case temp up to 30C at worst, with hot ambient temp probably around 27C or higher... so it isn't the case. Granted I have a lot more fans with 2x140mm intakes on the side panel, 3x120mm intakes with 2 in the front and one on the bottom, the PSU is pulling from the bottom so it is separated, and I I have 1x120mm exhaust in the top-back with 2x140mm exhaust on the top radiator.

Grab from that what you will, but you need to add more airflow to whatever you currently have going on.

I cannot hear my H110's pump or my 980Ti Hybrid's pump at all over the quiet low-frequency calm humming of my fans. I tested by quickly turning it off and on and even with my house 100% quiet and my head next to the case it was completely imperceptible. Remember as I pointed out that setting the pump speed can have a HUGE impact on whether you can hear it or not.

The alternative would be to switch to a different card, like the new 1080/1070s which generate less heat and go with an air cooler like the MSI twin frozer in their gaming cards


----------



## kizwan

@dave2150

I have two 290s. So I did have problem with heat when the side panel is on, before & after watercooling. The only difference with watercooling even with sidepanel is on core & vrm temp increased are not much.

I don't think I did make comparison between sidepanel on vs. off before I watercool my cards. Then again I have two 290s. I do believe, this case should have decent air flow to cool one Hawaii card provided you use better & higher CFM fans.

Based on your previous post, I assumed the 3 x 120mm exhaust is up top. If this is the case, try change the 3 fans up top to intake & 2 fans on the front to exhaust. Considering the gpu cooler dumping the heat in the case, I think this should provide better air flow.

Just in case you're using stock fans (C70), you should change them to higher CFM fans.


----------



## atenleggedninja

Has anyone seen a mod where the front I/O is horizontal? I am looking to convert my C70 to sit horizontally, and possibly mount it under my desk, off to the side. Any suggestions would be helpful, when I get a good game plan together I will keep you guys posted with pics during the mod process.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Hmmm. . I'm sure it wouldn't be difficult. Good idea btw


----------



## daedalus-ad

Hi, new here. Here's my build. No build logs available but here's some pictures.

*DONE*


*BLEED*


*FLUSH*


*NOTES*
*Have to bleed front side down because of the radiators' orientations. The reservoir on my loop isn't really the highest point in the system.
*The hose routed at the back is 3/8 X 5/8 (ID X OD).
*The reservoir/pump combo sits on top of a 120mm CoolStream PE and fan underneath setup as push, intake.
*Reservoir is an XRES140. Holes need to be drilled lower on UNI pump holder to allow the pump/reservoir combo to be mounted lower.
*There's about 5 to 8mm of clearance between the top of the reservoir And the bottom of the drive bays.
*No major modifications to the case other than a plate riveted to external hose routing holes so pass thru fitting can be fitted. Need to cut off ~1" of the rolled metal piece behind HDD cage so the 120mm radiator can fit with no interference.
*Optical drives, SSD and HDDs are in the 5.25 bay.
*Another option for mounting a EKWB D5 reservoir/pump combo is to get a shorter reservoir tube.
*Stock case thumb screws were used with stock grommets to mount the radiator on top. There will be a few millimeters of vertical movement using this method. The radiator is basically "hanging". No vibration, noise, or rattling noticed so far.

*SPECS*
Motherboard: 990FXA UD3 R5
CPU: FX8370 unlocked
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Pro 1866Mhz, 4 X 8GB
GPU: GTX 980Ti Xtreme Gaming (Windforce)
Audio: SoundBlaster Z
PSU: RM1000
SSD: Samsung 850 Evo 500GB
HDD (3.5"): Seagate Barracuda 750GB
HDD (2.5"): Seagate 500GB
Lighting: NZXT Hue+
Pump: EKWB XRES 140
Radiators: EK CoolStream PE 1 X 240mm, 3 X 120mm
Fans: 3 X Noctua NF-F12, 3 X stock case fans
Water blocks: EK Supremacy EVO, EK FC980 GTX TI XG
Hose: Primochill advanced LRT
Fittings: Various EK fittings, Swiftech 4 way block, Bitspower pass thru.
Other: fan filter, fan grill, clear acrylic window.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daedalus-ad*
> 
> Hi, new here. Here's my build. No build logs available but here's some pictures.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *DONE*
> 
> 
> 
> *BLEED*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *FLUSH*
> 
> 
> *NOTES*
> *Have to bleed front side down because of the radiators' orientations. The reservoir on my loop isn't really the highest point in the system.
> *The hose routed at the back is 3/8 X 5/8 (ID X OD).
> *The reservoir/pump combo sits on top of a 120mm CoolStream PE and fan underneath setup as push, intake.
> *Reservoir is an XRES140. Holes need to be drilled lower on UNI pump holder to allow the pump/reservoir combo to be mounted lower.
> *There's about 5 to 8mm of clearance between the top of the reservoir And the bottom of the drive bays.
> *No major modifications to the case other than a plate riveted to external hose routing holes so pass thru fitting can be fitted. Need to cut off ~1" of the rolled metal piece behind HDD cage so the 120mm radiator can fit with no interference.
> *Optical drives, SSD and HDDs are in the 5.25 bay.
> *Another option for mounting a EKWB D5 reservoir/pump combo is to get a shorter reservoir tube.
> *Stock case thumb screws were used with stock grommets to mount the radiator on top. There will be a few millimeters of vertical movement using this method. The radiator is basically "hanging". No vibration, noise, or rattling noticed so far.
> 
> *SPECS*
> Motherboard: 990FXA UD3 R5
> CPU: FX8370 unlocked
> RAM: Corsair Vengeance Pro 1866Mhz, 4 X 8GB
> GPU: GTX 980Ti Xtreme Gaming (Windforce)
> Audio: SoundBlaster Z
> PSU: RM1000
> SSD: Samsung 850 Evo 500GB
> HDD (3.5"): Seagate Barracuda 750GB
> HDD (2.5"): Seagate 500GB
> Lighting: NZXT Hue+
> Pump: EKWB XRES 140
> Radiators: EK CoolStream PE 1 X 240mm, 3 X 120mm
> Fans: 3 X Noctua NF-F12, 3 X stock case fans
> Water blocks: EK Supremacy EVO, EK FC980 GTX TI XG
> Hose: Primochill advanced LRT
> Fittings: Various EK fittings, Swiftech 4 way block, Bitspower pass thru.
> Other: fan filter, fan grill, clear acrylic window.


Nicely done. Clean build even with one external radiator. That looks great.


----------



## daedalus-ad

Thanks! Hope this would be useful for other C70 owners who want an alternative to bay reservoir/pump setup which seems to be most common choice for this case.


----------



## Icecube1911

Hi, Proud owner of this case, so i am sharing my build pictures, the picture's quality is not that great, but i guess that's ok



















*SPECS:*

Motherboard: Hero VII
CPU: 4790K
RAM: 16GB Avexir Blitz 1.1
GPU: Strix 980Ti
PSU: CM V750
SSD: Samsung 850 Evo 250GB
HDD (3.5"): WD Black 2TB
Lighting: Custom Made
Radiator: H110i GT
Fans: 3X AF140, 2X SP140, 1X AF120


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icecube1911*
> 
> Hi, Proud owner of this case, so i am sharing my build pictures, the picture's quality is not that great, but i guess that's ok


Wow that's an awesome build Icecube, great job!


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icecube1911*
> 
> Hi, Proud owner of this case, so i am sharing my build pictures, the picture's quality is not that great, but i guess that's ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SPECS:*
> 
> Motherboard: Hero VII
> CPU: 4790K
> RAM: 16GB Avexir Blitz 1.1
> GPU: Strix 980Ti
> PSU: CM V750
> SSD: Samsung 850 Evo 250GB
> HDD (3.5"): WD Black 2TB
> Lighting: Custom Made
> Radiator: H110i GT
> Fans: 3X AF140, 2X SP140, 1X AF120


I like what you did to your case. The mod look really nice. Great job!


----------



## treebie

hey guys! I posted my build on a previous page in this thread but a lot has changed to my build since then.


*Things that have changed:*

*Hardware:*
-gtx980
-sabertooth z87 motherboard which is spray painted UV green
*Customization:*
-painted the trim on the side and the front panel with UV green
-installed a helix reservoir and a flow indicator
-built the flow indicator with 2 fittings, some rubber grommets, a bracket for the 3.5" slot

This was a long time coming and I hope you guys appreciate my new additions!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *treebie*
> 
> hey guys! I posted my build on a previous page in this thread but a lot has changed to my build since then.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Things that have changed:*
> 
> *Hardware:*
> -gtx980
> -sabertooth z87 motherboard which is spray painted UV green
> *Customization:*
> -painted the trim on the side and the front panel with UV green
> -installed a helix reservoir and a flow indicator
> -built the flow indicator with 2 fittings, some rubber grommets, a bracket for the 3.5" slot
> 
> This was a long time coming and I hope you guys appreciate my new additions!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice!







Can we have pics in the dark? I would like to see the motherboard UV green effect in the dark if you can capture it.


----------



## Hellbilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icecube1911*
> 
> Hi, Proud owner of this case, so i am sharing my build pictures, the picture's quality is not that great, but i guess that's ok


I'd be proud too. That's a beautiful rig. Tell me you made a build log...cause otherwise I might have to ask you a bunch of questions.


----------



## Icecube1911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hellbilly*
> 
> I'd be proud too. That's a beautiful rig. Tell me you made a build log...cause otherwise I might have to ask you a bunch of questions.


No build log , shoot


----------



## Hellbilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icecube1911*
> 
> No build log , shoot


First off it took me a little bit to figure out what you did with the front of the case. I didn't initially realize that you had moved the controls up and that those were 140's. That front just looks mean. I like it.









Did you do the plexi yourself? It's pretty awesome and really clean. Could you tell me a little bit more about it?

Also how about a picture including the basement?


----------



## damstr

Delete.


----------



## mickr777

Just did a quick little mod turned mine into a horizontal case

I rotated the corsair badge and Power button




Moved the feet from the bottom to the side of the case


----------



## zombieno7

I'm thinking of doing a build in my C70 with and overclocked FX 8350 under a Phanteks PH-TC14PE and a stock cooled RX 480. I have AF120's exhausting out the top and back and SP 120's as intake in the front ant bottom. Does anyone else have experience with high heat parts like that in the C70? Will my setup be enough to keep that cool?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zombieno7*
> 
> I'm thinking of doing a build in my C70 with and overclocked FX 8350 under a Phanteks PH-TC14PE and a stock cooled RX 480. I have AF120's exhausting out the top and back and SP 120's as intake in the front ant bottom. Does anyone else have experience with high heat parts like that in the C70? Will my setup be enough to keep that cool?


Is your sig rig your current rig? If yes & you can keep them cool, then I don't see any problem with 8350 + RX 480 build.


----------



## zombieno7

It's not exactly the same, but it's close. I forgot to update. It's an 8350 with an ASUS Crosshair Formula-Z and an RX 480 instead of the 8370, the Gigabyte board, and the 290. I do plan to overclock that CPU a lot, though, so I didn't know how much hot air build up I'd be dealing with, especially with the huge Phanteks cooler in a 3 fan configuration.


----------



## kizwan

I know 8350 run hot but I think this case can handle it. Also single GPU should be no problem heat-wise. This case usually struggle, cooling-wise, when two or more GPU in it.


----------



## zombieno7

Okay. I just know that the GPU gets hot. I was debating between the C70 and my old Raven rv02-e and an Arc XL that I have. I like the style of the c70, but I just didn't want to run into cooling problems.


----------



## Phantomas 007

About a week I had a broken Cable Management Clip. Corsair RMA they answered they don't replace this item!!! (it's not available separately they told me). I think it's the most sensitive part in this case and the box don't include any spare for replacement. What I can do ?


----------



## DarthBaggins

@Corsair Joseph might be able to help you out, he's always helped out other C70 owners beyond any rep I know of

Side note I'm thinking of swapping my x99 Strix into my R.C70, just need to repaint the case (thinking something like this (I painted this too) would love a 460x Crystal though too (that is a beautiful case-Corsair did a great job on that one)
 also thinking of repainting he mobo tray high gloss white


----------



## d3adsy

Just use zipties


----------



## d3adsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> About a week I had a broken Cable Management Clip. Corsair RMA they answered they don't replace this item!!! (it's not available separately they told me). I think it's the most sensitive part in this case and the box don't include any spare for replacement. What I can do ?


Just use zipties


----------



## Popa2caps

*Hello all, i'm trying to find it if i can do this with my C70.
Is there any way to use a SSI-EEB motherboard in my C70 i don't want to get another case, like the handles to the easy of use please someone tell me good news!!!*


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Popa2caps*
> 
> *Hello all, i'm trying to find it if i can do this with my C70.
> Is there any way to use a SSI-EEB motherboard in my C70 i don't want to get another case, like the handles to the easy of use please someone tell me good news!!!*


You'd have to remove the HDD cage and dremel out the 5.25" bay up top. I am unsure how mounting works with an SSI-EEB board. If there are holes that line up with a typical ATX, it may be possible...


----------



## Popa2caps

Thanks again, very quick reply to.

I looking at the board and seen what you mean, I might just have to get a case with more room, Thanks again though.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Popa2caps*
> 
> Thanks again, very quick reply to.
> 
> I looking at the board and seen what you mean, I might just have to get a case with more room, Thanks again though.


No worries. I think it might be doable, it will just take some serious modification.

On the main page, a few users have fit EATX boards. One user managed to get a 30.5 cm x 27.2 cm board in.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1270969/official-corsair-vengeance-c70-gaming-case-owner-club/180#post_17919688

An SSI-EEB board looks to be 30.5 x 33.02 cm



Issues:

Motherboard posts? Do they line up?
Power supply? You might have to get a slim/ low profile
Cages (HDD/ 5.25" bays)
Gromits / routing holes will be covered


----------



## homingmystic

Hello all, I have been using this case for a few years now, but have found that the window black bar mounts on the outside of the window have broke where the screw connects, is there anyway to get a replacement for these?


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> About a week I had a broken Cable Management Clip. Corsair RMA they answered they don't replace this item!!! (it's not available separately they told me). I think it's the most sensitive part in this case and the box don't include any spare for replacement. What I can do ?


Sorry to hear that. Can you post your ticket? Let me look into it and I'll see what I can do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homingmystic*
> 
> Hello all, I have been using this case for a few years now, but have found that the window black bar mounts on the outside of the window have broke where the screw connects, is there anyway to get a replacement for these?


Can you please post some photos? I'd like to see what broke. Thanks


----------



## homingmystic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Sorry to hear that. Can you post your ticket? Let me look into it and I'll see what I can do.
> Can you please post some photos? I'd like to see what broke. Thanks





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








The above photos show the bar that 3 of the 4 screw holes are broke, this means its only being held on by one screw which isn't ideal. Was wondering if there is anyway to obtain the part for it, as its a great case and don't want to replace.

Thanks


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Sorry to hear that. Can you post your ticket? Let me look into it and I'll see what I can do.
> Can you please post some photos? I'd like to see what broke. Thanks


Haha Joseph lives, didn't get consumed from all the RGB this summer


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homingmystic*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The above photos show the bar that 3 of the 4 screw holes are broke, this means its only being held on by one screw which isn't ideal. Was wondering if there is anyway to obtain the part for it, as its a great case and don't want to replace.
> 
> Thanks


Side panel replacement should take care of that. You already have a ticket # right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Haha Joseph lives, didn't get consumed from all the RGB this summer


LOL gotta hustle man! How's it going man? I didn't see you during the 2nd MC Expo in Columbus.


----------



## homingmystic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Side panel replacement should take care of that. You already have a ticket # right?
> LOL gotta hustle man! How's it going man? I didn't see you during the 2nd MC Expo in Columbus.


Okay, but i do not have a ticket number.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Side panel replacement should take care of that. You already have a ticket # right?
> LOL gotta hustle man! How's it going man? I didn't see you during the 2nd MC Expo in Columbus.


I didn't get chosen to go to the 2nd one, wish I could've gone, but also starting to look elsewhere for work since MC isn't turning out to be a good career path company


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homingmystic*
> 
> Okay, but i do not have a ticket number.


You can submit an RMA request at Corsair.force.com. Once you have completed the request, a ticket # will be assigned to your case.


----------



## homingmystic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> You can submit an RMA request at Corsair.force.com. Once you have completed the request, a ticket # will be assigned to your case.


Ok thanks , I created a ticket, number is: 6841701.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Well think it's time to resurrect my C70, going to be swapping over my Asus Strix X99 Gaming and the rest of my goodies - also will be changing to some new goodies as well. Hopefully this weekend I can repaint the case, was thinking a cool steel gray.


----------



## vonh

Hey there everyone.

New to the community, but it's already been incredibly useful in answering the many questions I've had going through this process.

I recently dropped the hammer on a full new build (parts list in my signature) that's going into a black C70.

I've got some questions about cooling this case that I'm sure someone here can answer.

- Will this case support a 280mm radiator in the top without permanent modification or obstruction of the 5.25" bays? Or just a 240mm? push / pull or just push?
- What is the best fan arrangement in this case to maintain a positive pressure environment with a 240/280mm radiator on the top (venting out)?
- Should I bother mounting fans in the side panel positions in a water cooled arrangement, or should I mod the case with a new solid window?

I've got a ton of other questions, but they are more related to water cooling than this case so I'll have to go find the appropriate thread. Thanks guys!


----------



## eyesfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vonh*
> 
> - Will this case support a 280mm radiator in the top - What is the best fan arrangement in this case to maintain a positive pressure environment with a 240/280mm radiator on the top (venting out)?
> - Should I bother mounting fans in the side panel positions in a water cooled arrangement, or should I mod the case with a new solid window?


I've fit a 280mm radiator in there, I think you can usually get away with ~25-35MM thick radiato +push fans, however it can be very tight in this case. you'll definitely want to have the top optical bay empty to put the radiator in, after which you can put something in the drive bay. and you'll also want to plug power into your motherboards CPU power connecter first since it would get tight (in my case the fan housing is touching the power connecter) but something like a corsair h110 should fit in there, but youll only get one set of fans mounted onto the radiator inside the case.

I wouldn't bother with the side fans, didn't help my temperatures too much, for a clear window if you don't want to do the mod yourself they sell the window part here https://mnpctech.com/mnpctech-clear-case-pc-panels/corsair-c70-window-replacement-clear-fan-holes-120mm/


----------



## vonh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyesfire*
> 
> I've fit a 280mm radiator in there, I think you can usually get away with ~25-35MM thick radiato +push fans, however it can be very tight in this case. you'll definitely want to have the top optical bay empty to put the radiator in, after which you can put something in the drive bay. and you'll also want to plug power into your motherboards CPU power connecter first since it would get tight (in my case the fan housing is touching the power connecter) but something like a corsair h110 should fit in there, but youll only get one set of fans mounted onto the radiator inside the case.
> 
> I wouldn't bother with the side fans, didn't help my temperatures too much, for a clear window if you don't want to do the mod yourself they sell the window part here https://mnpctech.com/mnpctech-clear-case-pc-panels/corsair-c70-window-replacement-clear-fan-holes-120mm/


My top bay should only have a fan controller in it which wont take up much space, but I'll definitely have to see what my clearance is like for the power connector with the motherboard installed. I think a slim 280 might still be preferable over a thicker 240.

Thanks for that link also. If my M.2 SSD stays cool enough that I don't need to put a fan on it from the side, that will come in handy rather than having to find a local place to cut a window / do it myself.


----------



## GypsyBlade

Hey, new to the community, been building kitbashed stuff for a few years now. For my first complete build I chose the C70 Green.. because ammo case.

I took the fans off the HD chassis and put them on the side panel along with some Silverstone FF121 120mm Fan Grille. Dust filters are a must where I live so its not something I can avoid using. I added two High Static Pressure 120mm fans to the front of the case as intake. My temps at idle are 31 on my GPU (GTX 970) with the fan at 25% and at about 40 underload with fans at 40%. Cooling isn't an issue, but the ability to add more fans is where my question comes in..

As far fan setups, what were your sweet spots? I'm considering removing the HD chassis and loading my drives into my optical bays....

Any input is appreciated.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GypsyBlade*
> 
> Hey, new to the community, been building kitbashed stuff for a few years now. For my first complete build I chose the C70 Green.. because ammo case.
> 
> I took the fans off the HD chassis and put them on the side panel along with some Silverstone FF121 120mm Fan Grille. Dust filters are a must where I live so its not something I can avoid using. I added two High Static Pressure 120mm fans to the front of the case as intake. My temps at idle are 31 on my GPU (GTX 970) with the fan at 25% and at about 40 underload with fans at 40%. Cooling isn't an issue, but the ability to add more fans is where my question comes in..
> 
> As far fan setups, what were your sweet spots? I'm considering removing the HD chassis and loading my drives into my optical bays....
> 
> Any input is appreciated.


Get rid of the HDD cages if possible 2 front intakes and a rear exhaust would work good for an air cooled rig.

For water cooling maybe 3 intakes (2 front 1 floor) and 2 exhaust (top) would work best.

But of course both of these recommendations are just what I found when I had the case and your results may vary.


----------



## vonh

All the main components are in now and cables are routed, just waiting on all the water cooling components to arrive which should take 1-2 weeks. Loving this case so far. Installation was a breeze and everything fit perfectly into place. Lots of good options for cable management as well.

I'll be sure to post some higher quality photos of the finished build.


----------



## echarlie

Just picked this case up at a garage sale for $30. Came with a 750w OCZ Fatality edition PSU, Gigabyte socket 1155 motherboard (no ram or CPU), an MSI 660 ti Twin Frozr GPU and a thermaltake water 2.0 CPU cooler.

I put the GPU in the GFs PC as it's a slight upgrade and I plan to use the case to replace my current but want to make it look better. It's the military green.

Any companies that do military themed add-ons for cases??


----------



## ivanfedupa

Hello!

I just joined to the forums and wanted to post some pics of my rig since I upgraded it recently and I want to get some opinions.









Kind regards and happy new year


----------



## KaffieneKing

Those hard drive cages are pretty restrictive, if take the top one out you'll get better airflow to your GPU. Even better would be to put your HDD in the 5.25 bay.


----------



## ivanfedupa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Those hard drive cages are pretty restrictive, if take the top one out you'll get better airflow to your GPU. Even better would be to put your HDD in the 5.25 bay.


Well, I actually thought on that first, but then I realized that if I got 4 of these SP120 high pressure fans installed just before and after the cages, airflow wouldn't be a problem there. Also, I'm having good temps so far, but thanks a lot for that suggestion!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Or get rid of them and mount the drives in the 5.25" bays


----------



## ivanfedupa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Or get rid of them and mount the drives in the 5.25" bays


I'll try to move the drives to the 5.25" bays the next time I open up the case, since I have to do some cable management improvements. Thanks for your suggestions guys!


----------



## kslayer0

Anyone have any ideas on how to paint around the front I/O on this case? I cant think of a way to tape it up without getting paint on the power and reset buttons. I want to do a themed ROG colored paint job nice and reb and black but i got the military green version years ago so the whole thing is going to be getting a paint job.


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kslayer0*
> 
> Anyone have any ideas on how to paint around the front I/O on this case? I cant think of a way to tape it up without getting paint on the power and reset buttons. I want to do a themed ROG colored paint job nice and reb and black but i got the military green version years ago so the whole thing is going to be getting a paint job.


Take it off the case and take the circuit board out


----------



## kslayer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> Take it off the case and take the circuit board out


Oh no that part is obvious I mean the plastic power button itself. The flip up reset switch can be taken out but the power one is riveted in


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kslayer0*
> 
> Oh no that part is obvious I mean the plastic power button itself. The flip up reset switch can be taken out but the power one is riveted in


Oops. I thought I was at my other case forum the HAF.

Anyway you either drill it out and re-rivet it or paint it with a brush very very carefully.


----------



## kslayer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> Oops. I thought I was at my other case forum the HAF.
> 
> Anyway you either drill it out and re-rivet it or paint it with a brush very very carefully.


Thank you. I don't have any way of re riveting it so I shall probably try and paint it with a brush.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kslayer0*
> 
> Thank you. I don't have any way of re riveting it so I shall probably try and paint it with a brush.


get some small black sheet metal screws to remount it after drilling out the rivets.


----------



## kslayer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> get some small black sheet metal screws to remount it after drilling out the rivets.


That is an awesome idea! This is why I come to these forums, ideas I would never have thought of.


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kslayer0*
> 
> Thank you. I don't have any way of re riveting it so I shall probably try and paint it with a brush.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> get some small black sheet metal screws to remount it after drilling out the rivets.


You can also use the good old zip tie.

Maybe you can mod it to look something cool


----------



## wgusler

New to the fourms, but old guy and have been building pc's for 25 years on and off. Saw the C70 thread and thought I would post my build from 2014.



Even pulled the side panels and shot some holes thru it with an AR-15, just for fun.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Actually like that mod


----------



## seba1983

long time no seee...

i look at new pc cases that all companies are delivering and there is one thing that i miss in my C70 - the psu cover - so i decided to make one by myself


----------



## vonh

For anyone considering full loop cooling in a C70, I say do it! I've had this build running since early December and I'm loving it. Plenty of radiator space, as my temps have been low low low with this build. I'm pretty sure I could put a second 1080 in the loop without any issue. There's a few tight spots, but overall plenty of room in the case for all your goodies if you're willing to be even a little creative with your tubing routing.

I'm waiting on a followup order now with the parts I need to get a flow meter installed.


----------



## Fogbringer

I'm planning on doing a full custom loop for two GPUs, and my CPU in a C70. I've inlcuded my shopping list and a rough schematic. Do you guys think this will fit?


GPU Water Block Backplate
$40 each x2 = $80
https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc1080-gtx-strix-backplate-black

GPU Water Block
$149 Each x2 = $300
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIAC8W4Z06043

CPU Water Block
$65
http://www.aquatuning.us/water-cooling/cpu-water-blocks/cpu-water-blocks/15483/alphacool-nexxxos-xp3-light-brass-black-chrome

Bay Res + Pump
$110
http://www.aquatuning.us/water-cooling/reservoirs/2x-5-14-bayres/laing-ddc-reservoir/20555/alphacool-eisfach-single-laing-ddc-dual-5-25-bay-station-inkl.-1x-alphacool-laing-ddc310-schwa

140mm Fans
$30 each x4 = $120
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608047&cm_re=Noctua_140-_-35-608-047-_-Product

280x30mm Rad
$70
http://www.aquatuning.us/water-cooling/radiators/radiators-active/21147/alphacool-nexxxos-st30-full-copper-x-flow-280mm-radiator?c=6566

140x60mm Rad
$70
http://www.aquatuning.us/water-cooling/radiators/radiators-active/12879/alphacool-nexxxos-ut60-full-copper-140mm-radiator?c=6566

120x30mm Rad
$40
http://www.aquatuning.us/water-cooling/radiators/radiators-active/12338/alphacool-nexxxos-st30-full-copper-120mm-radiator?c=6566

Custom Case Window
$30
https://mnpctech.com/mnpctech-clear-case-pc-panels/corsair-c70-window-replacement-clear-fan-holes-120mm/corsair-c70-custom-window-smoked.html

Tubing
$8 x4 = $32
http://www.aquatuning.us/water-cooling/tubing/tubes/2552/tygon-r3400-schlauch-12-7/9-5mm-3/8-id-black?c=6576

45 degree fitting
$6 x3 = $18
http://www.aquatuning.us/water-cooling/fittings/compression-fittings/1310mm/6919/13/10mm-10x1-5mm-anschraubtuelle-450-drehbar-g1/4-kompakt-black-nickel?c=12124

"L" Fitting
$5 x5 = $25
http://www.aquatuning.us/water-cooling/fittings/compression-fittings/1310mm/4873/13/10mm-10x1-5mm-anschraubtuelle-900-drehbar-g1/4-black-nickel?c=11026

Straight Fitting
$4 x12 = $48
http://www.aquatuning.us/water-cooling/fittings/compression-fittings/1310mm/5493/13/10mm-10x1-5mm-anschraubtuelle-g1/4-geraendelt-black-nickel?c=12124

Drain Valve
$22
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14594/ex-tub-1033/Bitspower_G14_Mini_Valve_-_Silver_BP-MVV-SLBK.html?tl=c101s460b145

Drain Plug
$3 x2= $6
http://www.aquatuning.us/water-cooling/fittings/seal-und-caps/20668/alphacool-eiszapfen-verschlussschraube-g1/4-deep-black?c=6497

LEDs
$5 x2 = $10
http://www.aquatuning.us/modding/leds/9228/alphacool-ledready-5mm-ultrahell-blau-inkl.-g1/4-beleuchtungsmodul?c=668085

Coolant
$20
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17712/ex-liq-301/Mayhems_X1_Coolant_Concentrate_-_250mL_-_Black.html?tl=g30c337s1809


----------



## Gripen90

http://s95.photobucket.com/user/Gripen90/media/GTX 1080Ti/IMG_8901.jpg.html
http://s95.photobucket.com/user/Gripen90/media/GTX 1080Ti/IMG_8902.jpg.html


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gripen90*
> 
> http://s95.photobucket.com/user/Gripen90/media/GTX 1080Ti/IMG_8901.jpg.html
> http://s95.photobucket.com/user/Gripen90/media/GTX 1080Ti/IMG_8902.jpg.html


Looks good


----------



## Bill Owen

I finally ordered and installed my Mnpctech case window, the GPU Support bracket, and a etched-style window decal from Bill Owens and the rest of the gang.

I also recently added a front DemciFlex case filter and 2 pairs of Corsair SP120 PWM Performance Edition fans - 1 set pulling in through the front and the other from the bottom. The 4 new fans are not noticeably louder than just having 2 stock case fans before - in fact I think the pitch of the fan noise is slightly deeper which is more pleasant to my ear.

Some time ago I had doubled the system memory to 32GB of Corsair Vengeance. Still running the "Simple" MSI OC of 4.4GHz and about to make the leap to Windows 10 Pro 64-bit on the Samsung 950 Pro SSD OS drive. Will set up a RAM drive as soon as I finish that.

Down the road I'd like to fabricate a simple sheet-metal exhaust scoop that bolts onto the top of the case using the 140mm fan mounts. Have it pointing towards the rear so that the ambient air rises up and out the very back of the case. I think this would allow even less sound to escape out of the top of the case and quiet it down just a bit more. I have some black FlexiDip paint that I might try out to see how well it matches.

Technically, I'm still OK with my Devil's Canyon 4790K, MSI Z97 Gaming 7, MSI GTX 970 mainly because using the Samsung 950 Pro as an OS and Gaming drive really speeds things up. Later I'd like to add a 2nd 950 Pro but in the M.2 format and bump the video card up to the best price-to-performance card from Nvidia's upcoming Pascal series. Mainly to get more Video RAM...

My AOC 27" 144MHz monitor is fine for now, even though it is 1080p - partly because I'm blind as a bat anyways!

Will want to leap into Oculus Rift at some point, of course.

Still loving my (2nd) Corsair C70 Vengeance case, (2nd) K60 Vengeance keyboard, original M60 Vengeance mouse, 32GB of Vengeance DDR3 RAM (had Dominator triple-channel in my old X58 mobo), (2nd) H80i CPU cooler, and RM650 PSU. I've also had a H60 CPU cooler and a HX1050 PSU in one of my previous builds. The last 3 builds I did I used either all-new Corsair parts or carried them over from a previous build. I've had zero issues other than the very first shipment of K60 keyboards had the letters wearing off a little quickly so they sent me a replacement keyboard as soon as they changed vendors. They even let me keep the old keyboard! I use it at work sometimes to intimidate coworkers..............









You guys keep modding...............

And thanks to Bill O., love the GPU support bracket - got my gtx970 perfect - even used a bubble level to check it.[/quote]

Your C70 Rig is lookin good dude!!


----------



## stratosrally

Thanks Bill!

Still lovin' it, runnin' like a charm.

My pic quality was horse-puckey, tho'...

Not like that poster you sent me!!

On the rare days it gets cold in Austin (hottest March on record) I bust out the MNPCTech sweatshirt and wear it to my IT job at the VA.


----------



## Fogbringer

Got the loop installed. Just putting the finishing touches on her now.


----------



## Phantomas 007

I'm thinking to replace the C70 with the Phanteks Enthoo Pro M. It will be a nice movement ?


----------



## DarthBaggins

We all eventually grow out of the c70. Still would like to see a smaller form factor version with an acrylic/tempered side panel


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> We all eventually grow out of the c70. Still would like to see a smaller form factor version with an acrylic/tempered side panel


Twas a good case. Still have mine but will change it eventually. Still, all the little details that make this case feel like a military PC was and still is badass.


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> We all eventually grow out of the c70. Still would like to see a smaller form factor version with an acrylic/tempered side panel


Yup. And remove the 3.5" mounts. I'd love to see a matx/itx C70. The closest small case i found smilar to the C70 is the Silverstone TJ08-E


----------



## DarthBaggins

I ended up using the 5.25 bays to contain my drives since after the mod I had no use for the 3.5's lol. But I'm currently rocking a InWin 303, and my CaseLabs M8 is in storage since it was to large to travel this time around. I still plan on moving to another case before the year is up if I can find a good mATX case for travel, so far the CaseLabs BH4 is on my list (not doing mITX w/ x99).


----------



## TLCH723

Does anyone know where I can get the rubber hole isolation thing for the back/top fan mount??


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get the rubber hole isolation thing for the back/top fan mount??


Ace Hardware, Home Depot or Lowes. I found better selection and pricing at Ace. Good cable management P clips and stuff there too.


----------



## DiaSin

Has anyone tried to use the EVGA CLC 280 AIO in this case yet? I noticed its not on the PC Part Picker compatibility list, but the 120 is. I was looking at upgrading to that cooler from my older Corsair H80i, and I've got a friend who also has this case saying he was told it won't work. Thing is, he was also told that almost nothing that isn't corsair will fit, which I know to be total bull, so I'm skeptical, but want to find out for sure before I buy a CPU cooler I can't mount.


----------



## Gondamer

My first post and I'll start off by saying I've had my c70 case for a little over a year now and it's fantastic. I bought it on sale for about $57 USD and I only got it because it looked kind of like an ammo can and I thought that was pretty neat. I've been paying attention to this thread and coming here repeatedly for the last year or so checking out what others with this case have done, and I've seen some pretty impressive stuff.

I am in no way any kind of professional when it comes to modding. I'm just a college kid doing this in my spare time in my dorm room.

Okay well I've reached a temporary stopping point in my build since mnpctech.com is and has been out of stock of their "modders mesh" for a few weeks now so I'm going to go ahead and post my progress so far.



overall pic of how it sits right now. Basic specs are:

i5-6600k cooled by a Noctua NH-D15
EVGA ACX 2.0 GTX 980 cooled by a NZXT Kraken x61 AIO attached with their g12 bracket
Asus Z170-E motherboard
EVGA 650 Watt Platinum PSU


Another angle. The side panel is a piece of acrylic I cut to size and attached with magnetic strips. It's not really this reflective, the camera just makes look that way. The magnetic strips around the side also kind of disappear in person. They just stick out more in pictures. There is a full seal, around the edges and it's super easy to take on and off but is firmly on there with the magnets. Temps don't change at all whether the side panel is on or off.



Better view of the PSU shroud I made for the case. I made it from acrylic and painted it to match the case. The picture exaggerates the color difference but it really looks almost identical to the case color in person. It's not EXACT but it is pretty damn close. I saw a ton of PSU shrouds other people have made but not really any that include a fan. I put one in to provide a direct supply of cool air from the outside of the case to the gpu.



I made little tiny holes just for the specific connections I'm using to help with cable management.



Getting the front IO connectors through this tiny hole was kind of a pain but worth it. also, the reset switch is wired so that when pressed, it boots directly into the BIOS



Actually had to remove the heat spreader from one of my ram sticks so that the 2nd noctua fan would sit flush with the other one and fit in the case. HyperX Fury was a PIA to remove their heat spreader and I was really scared I had broken it before I put it back in. Everything works great though.



The USB header for the x61 AIO actually wouldn't reach across the graphics card, through the back of the case then down and through the psu shroud so I had to get creative. I cut out one of the small cross beams and ran the cord out the back of the card and through the back of the case. It comes back in at the bottom expansion slot below the psu shroud so everything is hidden and neat.



yes there is a small expansion card above the GPU. Figured I would go ahead and include the picture. It is a 3.0 USB hub with 5 ports. I have it here slightly supporting the massive heatsink and above the gpu, basically out of sight. I put some electrical tape over where the heatsink touches the pcb.



I still have a lot to do, and that includes cutting the fan screws to size so they sit flush with the psu shroud and installing a rubber molding around the fan hole so it looks a bit more professional.

I still have to replace the front grill with some hexagonal mesh, I'm just waiting for MNPC to replenish stock.

Thanks for looking! This case is awesome and I plan on keeping it for a long time. If there's further interest, I'll update once I get the rest of it finished.


----------



## msgtFUBAR

Hello,

I have been lurking here for a while, but now it's time to post. I have the C70 for over 2 years now, but recently I have upgraded my CPU cooler to a Corsair H115i.

Now this AIO has a 280mm radiator, thus can only fit at the top or in the bottom. Furthermore, it can only fit in the top properly, if the tubing goes near to the IO panel, although mounting the whole thing the opposite way (tubing near ODD racks) would give a more pleasing result.

The setup now:


I was playing around the radiator and managed to mount it the other way (tubing near the ODD racks), but when I did that, I could only use 4 of 8 screws, because the the metal brace in the ODD rack is in the way of the tubing:


(it maybe can't be seen, but the radiator is not completely level)

On pcpartpicker I found a build by chamberlinak47, where he was able to remove the metal brace in the top ODD slot. Actually it was the slot above the top ODD slot, where the power and reset button sits.

Image of the said metal brace:



The brace is the one highlighted with red, and one of the rivet holding it in place highlighted with green. Two rivets holding the brace in each side.

In his build he removed this metal brace, as can be seen in this image:



What tools need to be used to remove this brace? Also does this impact case stability?


----------



## Gondamer

Quote:


> What tools need to be used to remove this brace? Also does this impact case stability?


Use a 1/8 drill bit. I removed my entire 5.25 drive bay cage by drilling out all the rivets and that's what I used. Case stability wasn't affected too much. And if you decide you don't like that you took the brace out, you can always rivet it back in with a rivet gun and a couple pop rivets


----------



## tuxedotime

Hi can someone help me with telling me if this is a good air flow system for my future case? I am planning to spend a lot of time customizing it before the build and want to make sure I have everything understood correctly. When looking at the picture, imagine no hard drive bays or anything restricting flow throughout the bottom right half.

Will fan #4 be in the way of fan #5?
should I change fan #5 to an ML, or SP fan instead?
should the bottom fans be both AF instead?

I just need help with knowing that I am understanding how the different fans should work properly. I am going to have an nzxt sentry mix 2 fan controller, does anyone have any tips on how strong to set the air flows for each fan when i am idle/gaming ?

I've numbered each fan, any help with letting me know which fans are not a good idea, and a push in the right direction would be greatly appreciated. I also have another idea for a 6th fan that I will ask about if this setup is okay.



Edit: after looking at it, maybe fans 3 and 4 should be SP and the bottom two AF or ML?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Looks good to me


----------



## whiteskymage

Hey guys,

I have decided to watercool whatever GPU I will be upgrading to this month or next one. So, I have an Open loop liquid cooler, the one that Linus reviewed a couple of years ago on NCIX - the Swiftech H240X.
I am thinking about changing ALL the fittings and the tubing on that cooler, because I will need to buy a 240mm radiator to fit on the front of my C70 Vengeance case, and I am not a fan of using barb fittings to be honest...
My only questions are:
FIRST - will the MCP30 pump be enough to hold 2 more components (a radiator and a GPU)?
SECOND - how do you suggest I change this fitting circled in *RED* (look down on the attached image)? Do you think I can put a G1/4 fitting there?


Also, here is what my plan looks like for expanding my H240X:


----------



## DarthBaggins

You shouldn't have any issues expanding off the 240x, the pump it has onboard can handle your needs without issue. Also it's a tight fit putting a 240 in the front you might have to mod your 5.25 bays to allow it to fit, but really that's dependent on the rad's end caps.


----------



## whiteskymage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> You shouldn't have any issues expanding off the 240x, the pump it has onboard can handle your needs without issue. Also it's a tight fit putting a 240 in the front you might have to mod your 5.25 bays to allow it to fit, but really that's dependent on the rad's end caps.


I knew you were going to warn me about it not fitting, but I figured which radiators would fit and which won't based on 1 video review of that case where the guy actually tries 2 VERY popular radiators.
I let you watch that 



 from *20m : 30s*

I researched them both. The fat radiator he tried is the XSPC RX240 which is 278.5mm in length where as the slim one is just 277mm length. It means if I have either a far Magicool radiator of 45mm thick and 276mm in legth it would fit perfectly or I can get a slimmer one which is just 272mm in legth and ensure I won't have any problems...


----------



## DarthBaggins

I can recommend Magicool rads too, I've used them with zero issues and were very clean before flushing - which was surprising considering their price point. Also the slimmer rad looks like a EX240. I modded my C70 so I could fit a 360 in the bottom and that was all I need for my CPU and GPU, also before the mod I had a 240 in the top and bottom. Still debating on re-using my C70 with a new paint job etc.


----------



## smithydan

New Jonsbo C4, no UMX5 as yet it seems.


----------



## whiteskymage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I can recommend Magicool rads too, I've used them with zero issues and were very clean before flushing - which was surprising considering their price point. Also the slimmer rad looks like a EX240. I modded my C70 so I could fit a 360 in the bottom and that was all I need for my CPU and GPU, also before the mod I had a 240 in the top and bottom. Still debating on re-using my C70 with a new paint job etc.


Yes, it seems like this company is quite popular, there are shops I can order this MAGICOOL 240 Ultra Radiator. It's 45mm thick and 276mm in length.

I just hope that this (240mm) and my other (280mm) radiator on top of my case, are enough to cool my CPU and GPU effectively. RX Vega is a hot beast so I will have to make cooling is top notch.


----------



## Gondamer

Well I finished my c70. Looks pretty okay for a dorm room.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Looks good, think the c70 is the main case that the Noctua coolers look good in lol


----------



## Gondamer

I agree, sometimes I think about switching them, but the brown and tan has kinda grown on me. Also, does having just the 360mm rad get better temps than when you had two 240mm rads? I saw you mention it above


----------



## USlatin

What would be the easiest way to get an additional 3 bay HDD set up in the top 5.25" slots with a 120mm fan? Maybe even a 4 bay for 3 full size HDDs and one SSD...

Wondering if there is an easy solution that would look like it belongs and not cost too much

Gond's setup looks sick, would love to see more photos especially of the inside.


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USlatin*
> 
> What would be the easiest way to get an additional 3 bay HDD set up in the top 5.25" slots with a 120mm fan? Maybe even a 4 bay for 3 full size HDDs and one SSD...
> 
> Wondering if there is an easy solution that would look like it belongs and not cost too much
> 
> Gond's setup looks sick, would love to see more photos especially of the inside.


I found that these tabs http://www.overclock.net/g/i/2697629/a/1472008/cutting-the-tabs/sort/display_order/ get in the ways of most of the 3+ bay HDD. You need to cut them out first to install them.

Note that the photo is from my other case. Need to cut out the tabs to install something like this https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817994052&nm_mc=TEMC-RMA-Approvel&cm_mmc=TEMC-RMA-Approvel-_-Content-_-text-_-

However, if you use something like this https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817994163&nm_mc=TEMC-RMA-Approvel&cm_mmc=TEMC-RMA-Approvel-_-Content-_-text-_- then is doable.


----------



## nanotm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USlatin*
> 
> What would be the easiest way to get an additional 3 bay HDD set up in the top 5.25" slots with a 120mm fan? Maybe even a 4 bay for 3 full size HDDs and one SSD...
> 
> Wondering if there is an easy solution that would look like it belongs and not cost too much
> 
> Gond's setup looks sick, would love to see more photos especially of the inside.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-25-inch-Hard-Drive-to-3-5-Front-Bay-Mounting-Bracket-Adapter-for-Laptop-/182655667354?hash=item2a87204c9a:g:jUIAAOSwWJhZX2Ak

one or two of these will do better and unlike the icydock version it has a front cover so you don't need to make or buy a separate one


----------



## USlatin

Those are pretty dope. Wonder if I could find ones that would have a lot of openings to allow a ton of airflow, could mount a 120mm inside the case, allowed for a filter in the front and look like they belong on a C70.

What would ne the best way to go about that?


----------



## nanotm

the one from new egg has the opening at the front so if it fit underneath the case front cover (the clip on mesh slot cover) you could maybe mount it slightly further into the case (its a bit of plastic so you might need to modify its mounting holes for that )

honestly you could mount a 120mm slim fan on the bottom slot that's designed for a 3.5" drive but to blow air up /suck air down although you would need to cut/file a few lugs off the inside of the drive holder

I have the ebay version because I modified some cheap cases recently and deriveted and removed the drive bays to improve airflow in the bottom of the case (old matx case) but I still needed somewhere to mount the ssd and spinner.

as to the mounting of a fan, in the ebay version you do have a net style bottom to it but a load of solid hard plastic so airflow would be limited and the noise would increase.... the fan would be of limited use ...

if you got the icybox version from newegg and a couple of small fans you could in theory set them up as intake fans with the case slot cover acting as a filter and that might work... without getting hands on as it were its not really possible to say, however I suspect that if the drives are fitted to the carrier then again airflow would be limited and noise would increase ....

you might be better served depending on how your case is configured to removing the 5.25" drive bay from the case, and making a mounting plate to fix to the side of the case, have the drives bolted to it and then put a third fan in the top of the case as an intake, this would then give you somewhere to mount the drives and some extra airflow, assuming you don't need an internal optical drive of course ....


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USlatin*
> 
> Those are pretty dope. Wonder if I could find ones that would have a lot of openings to allow a ton of airflow, could mount a 120mm inside the case, allowed for a filter in the front and look like they belong on a C70.
> 
> What would ne the best way to go about that?


How about this one?? http://www.coolermaster.com/case/case-accessories/4-in-3-device-module/


----------



## USlatin

That last one from cooler master is perfext. Not loving the look but now I can search for others like it when I get home.

Check THIS ONE out

Build quality is a bit suspect, but it checks a lot of boxes. max number of drives, price, fan, easy... and the look is not so bad, especially if I manage to paint it the same color.


----------



## nanotm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USlatin*
> 
> That last one from cooler master is perfext. Not loving the look but now I can search for others like it when I get home.


your link doesn't work

aside from that this one http://www.cmstore-usa.com/cm-storm-trooper-hdd-cage/

looks similar but without the front section so you can use the drive bay covers on the case to hide it away and still get the functionality your after (cm us site is down for maint though so you can see it here in the eu site


----------



## H290

Has anyone put a hard line loop in their c70?


----------



## H290

There is a dual bay res in the front and a put a fill port on top at the front handle.


----------



## USlatin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gondamer*


Where can I get the mesh to do this to the front of my C70?


----------



## nanotm

mnpctech do loads of stuff that might help. and I know they have done vengeance case mods before so might even sell front panels pre made

if your into playing about yourself then buy "modders mesh" which lots of places sell, and whilst some places call it modders mesh its just a specific size of commonly available mesh

if you prefer a soft mesh rather than a hard metal one then hot glue insect mesh down one side, pull tight and hot glued on the other side whilst under tension.... you can get many different grades of mesh and often they come in different colours, black anodised small hole mesh is one of the best metal types but also one of the most difficult to cut and most expensive ....

you also might be able to get pre customised options from other mod shops in a variety of colours its all about how much you want to spend and the final look your going for


----------



## Gondamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USlatin*
> 
> Where can I get the mesh to do this to the front of my C70?


It's the hexagonal modder's mesh from mnpctech.com. I signed up through email to be alerted when they got more stock and ended up waiting probably close to two and a half months.


----------



## Bill Owen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gondamer*
> 
> Well I finished my c70. Looks pretty okay for a dorm room.


Killer job on your C70!


----------



## USlatin

So did you get a new hexagonal filter as well? Where from? Cause I shamelessly want to copy-cat the F outta that!
















Honestly, that is exactly what I need. I got a 4 drive bay for the 3x5.25" slots, and every tray will be populated with HDDs. There isn't anything out there that matches, and I don't want my rig to look like Frankenstein. I am not even a modder... just don't want it to look thrown together. Wish I could buy the front panel finished from someone....... hint-hint


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USlatin*
> 
> So did you get a new hexagonal filter as well? Where from? Cause I shamelessly want to copy-cat the F outta that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, that is exactly what I need. I got a 4 drive bay for the 3x5.25" slots, and every tray will be populated with HDDs. There isn't anything out there that matches, and I don't want my rig to look like Frankenstein. I am not even a modder... just don't want it to look thrown together. Wish I could buy the front panel finished from someone....... hint-hint


I was going to get another one of those but then decided to get a NAS instead


----------



## USlatin

So I got that Rosewill RSV-Cage for slightly under $15.

It looks fine from the outside, especially with this nice looking filter I got from Ebay for a couple of bucks. I used 3mm foam on either side of the fan (between filter and fan, and between fan and tray) to minimize wind noise. I also taped the holes on the tray to direct all the airflow though the drives.

I might paint it green at some point but it seems like it will look alright... I gotta cut the 5.25" metal lips out before I get to slide it into place, might do that tomorrow.

The worst part of the cage is the way the plastic HDD holders clip onto the HDDs. They have rubber mounts that are kinda ****ty at first, but once you get them in and out a few times you can manage to use them without any problem at all, and it is all tight and secure enough.

The best part is that the way the four full size HDDs are spaced out inside leaves all of the remaining empty space on one end, which should make it a breeze to add an SSD in there, which is what I was hoping for.


----------



## USlatin




----------



## nanotm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USlatin*


just needs some paint on that grill cover and maybe some led's to fill the 4 holes on the front of it XD


----------



## DarthBaggins

Not bad, yeah Olive drab paint to match the case would look better but in all looks good and fits the function you needed for it to perform.


----------



## Gavush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiteskymage*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I have decided to watercool whatever GPU I will be upgrading to this month or next one. So, I have an Open loop liquid cooler, the one that Linus reviewed a couple of years ago on NCIX - the Swiftech H240X.
> I am thinking about changing ALL the fittings and the tubing on that cooler, because I will need to buy a 240mm radiator to fit on the front of my C70 Vengeance case, and I am not a fan of using barb fittings to be honest...
> My only questions are:
> FIRST - will the MCP30 pump be enough to hold 2 more components (a radiator and a GPU)?
> SECOND - how do you suggest I change this fitting circled in *RED* (look down on the attached image)? Do you think I can put a G1/4 fitting there?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, here is what my plan looks like for expanding my H240X:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hey man! You're lucky I happened to stop back on here b/c I was bored this evening.

I've got the first H240-X that was put on the market. It's been running since 2014. (PC off when not in use) The pump supports my loop fine. I have the CPU and a pair of full water-block Radeon 7970 GPUs along with an additional 120 radiator. I did plumb the GPUs in parallel for reduced resistance to flow (less backpressure) and my radiators are both mounted horizontally for the same purpose (not having to fight gravity to get the coolant thru the rads)

On my build I used rigid acrylic tubing and mounted a coupling directly to the radiator reservoir. I used the adapter from Swiftech for the pump outlet and a fitting to mate to the rigid tubing. I removed the swivel fitting that you've indicated in red that you want to replace and used it instead of the plug on the fill port of the reservoir so I could remotely fill the system from outside the case. If I'm thinking clearly, this affirms that in either case, the fittings are G1/4.

See if this helps at all:
http://www.overclock.net/g/a/836050/rig-photos/
http://www.overclock.net/g/a/1256666/swiftech-h240-x-cooler/


----------



## USlatin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nanotm*
> 
> just needs some paint on that grill cover and maybe some led's to fill the 4 holes on the front of it XD


Those holes are sadly functional. The front comes off with the fan screwed onto it, with the freakin filter in between... it is a lot of work to clean the filter..., but can't beat the price.

Does anyone know what's the cheapest way to get that front painted with the right color?


----------



## Gondamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USlatin*
> 
> So did you get a new hexagonal filter as well? Where from? Cause I shamelessly want to copy-cat the F outta that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, that is exactly what I need. I got a 4 drive bay for the 3x5.25" slots, and every tray will be populated with HDDs. There isn't anything out there that matches, and I don't want my rig to look like Frankenstein. I am not even a modder... just don't want it to look thrown together. Wish I could buy the front panel finished from someone....... hint-hint


oh you don't want mine, it's not done well enough to be sold lol. And the dust filter can be ordered straight from Corsair.


----------



## 033Y5

hi all
i just bought a used c70 in white and it needs a respray, does anyone know what is the closest matching white i can get to the original white
preferably sold in the uk


----------



## DarthBaggins

I would think it would be close to a Ford Pure White (still guage color to automotive)
Would love to get my hands on a White C70, whish they'd make a Gunmetal gray or a TG model


----------



## funkyseth

Finally able to post here. Build is essentially complete, except for maybe cablemods pro series cables.

Maximus hero x z370
8700k @5ghz
1080ti x 2
EVGA high bandwidth bridge
Dominator platinum 4x4g 4000mhz
Corsair rm850i
Samsung 850 Evo ssds x 2
Samsung 960 evo m.2
WD black 3tb
Ekwb 360mm SE + 240mm rad
Singularity computers protium res
Ekwb 1080ti blocks and Backplates
Ekwb supremacy evo cpu block
Ekwb fittings and adapters
12mm i diameter 16mm o tubing
Corsair ml 120 White led fans x 6
Cablemod white and black cables
Jmmod cable combs

The 360mm went in up top fine, just needed to take the rivets out of the metal bar and remove it.
The 240mm was another story...I had to dremel out the top metal indent from the Optical Bay and dremel out the indents/knob things on the bottom as well. Miraculously it fit, and I was only able to line the bottom 4 screw holes. 4 holes was plenty.

Better quality photos here.
https://flic.kr/s/aHsmaCWsBr


----------



## Gripen90

Hi guys.
Do you know if the Phanteks PH-TC14PE will fit in the Corsair Vengeance C70 with the side panel on ?


----------



## DarthBaggins

I would think it should (should is the key word there)
Looks like it won't fit by 1mm (due to the fans on the cooler)


----------



## nanotm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I would think it should (should is the key word there)
> Looks like it won't fit by 1mm (due to the fans on the cooler)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


nothing a quick application of a file on the edge of the fan case couldn't fix (in theory at least)

best bet would be to order one from amazon or similar outlet that permits returns and try it out (dont fit it properly, leave the plastic on it and just mount it into the case and see if the side fits on) your case might have a millimetre or more of difference (tolerance in case size is often a couple of mils) from the stated specs

and if its not suitable then send it back,

or if your happy to butcher a fan to make it fit then it might be worthwhile trying it with a different fan that you already own (assuming you already have some other fans) and see if you can engineer a solution to the fit problem yourself though a dash of diy without touching the cooler hardware directly, its possible you wont be able to but trying it out will give you the definitive answer to that question...

either way your only missing out on time


----------



## Gripen90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I would think it should (should is the key word there)
> Looks like it won't fit by 1mm (due to the fans on the cooler)


Yea that's correct. However I can see the tower is 160mm tall and the fan clips allow for the fans to be adjusted just a tad lower, so I think it will be possible to get it down to around 168mm total height. I'll take the shot at it - I was looking at the Cryorig R1 Ultimate also, but it doesn't support fan adjusting as well as the Phanteks.


----------



## Gripen90

So I got my old Phanteks PH-TC12DX upgraded to it's bigger brother Phanteks PH-TC14PE. Most people have told me that the CPU cooler would not fit in the Corsair Vengance 70 with closed side panel without some modification! Well they've been proven wrong







. It is a tight fit and there is 1mm clearance between the front cpu fan and 1mm clearance between the acrylic side window and the front CPU fan. If I had ram with no heatspreaders, I would probably have 2-3mm clearance to the side window. However luckily the Kingston HyperX Savage DDR4 ram are curved in the middle of the heatspreader hereby making it all possible


----------



## Slaughtahouse

What is the possibility that a user on here would buy a used, modified, C70?

I'll throw it up on my local online classifieds for cheap regardless. However, i'm just curious if users, either than owners, are still browsing this thread. I rather not scrap it but i'll have no use for it.

For reference, here is an old picture of it


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Painted Desert Sand, inside and out, dremelled out some interior frame to support a 360mm rad uptop. Custom faceplate for "Stealth" NZXT Hue controller.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> What is the possibility that a user on here would buy a used, modified, C70?
> 
> I'll throw it up on my local online classifieds for cheap regardless. However, i'm just curious if users, either than owners, are still browsing this thread. I rather not scrap it but i'll have no use for it.
> 
> For reference, here is an old picture of it
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painted Desert Sand, inside and out, dremelled out some interior frame to support a 360mm rad uptop. Custom faceplate for "Stealth" NZXT Hue controller.


Depends how much you're asking, I know I won't sell my R-ATX C70 but that's sentimental more than anything


----------



## Slaughtahouse

I'd probably post it for $70. It also has an acrylic window that I made, which I forgot to mention.

It has a lot of sentimental value for me since it was my first build and I really modified it as I saw fit. However, I plan on making some adjustments to my rig in 2018 and a small case is something I've had my eye on. I just don't want it to collect dust in the closet...

Found an old image from when I painted it










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## gaster

I just picked up one these cases, open box, from Micro Center really cheap. It had some scratches and I wanted to touch it up. I got a can of Krylon from a local auto parts store. It was color number 4293, which is an Olive Green. It's a horrible match, leading me to do more research. By horrible, it's much too light of a green, sort of a watered down look, and the flat is, well, too flat. The case is somewhat glossy.

I thought this C70 green was some sort of Olive Drab, and thought it must match some military color. There are lots of web sites and forums where people are debating the proper paint colors for military vehicles and things and how colors have changed over time. It's all very confusing and I wasn't sure which color would be correct, even after weeks of on and off searching. Here are some color codes for what I thought might be correct: 319, 23070, 24087, 34087, but it's hard to tell from a picture on the internet.

Finally recently I saw that there is a guy selling small military paint samples on ebay so I bought a set. These came in yesterday. And the best match I can find is....
24052 USMC Forest Green
It's a semi-gloss, used from WWII to the present. It seems like an exact match from the sample.

It's not an Olive Drab (OD) color after all. No wonder I had a hard time figuring it out by searching online. I was going down the wrong path.

It seems exact from the paint sample so I just bought a can of spray paint. Shipping will take a while for spray paint, it can't be air shipped.
It's not cheap, but I hate the color I painted part of the case and one side panel now. I can't leave it like this.

ebay item numbers for paint samples and paint:
302282408996
291224134148

No, I'm not the seller.


----------



## TheAlmightyZugs

DiaSin said:


> Has anyone tried to use the EVGA CLC 280 AIO in this case yet? I noticed its not on the PC Part Picker compatibility list, but the 120 is. I was looking at upgrading to that cooler from my older Corsair H80i, and I've got a friend who also has this case saying he was told it won't work. Thing is, he was also told that almost nothing that isn't corsair will fit, which I know to be total bull, so I'm skeptical, but want to find out for sure before I buy a CPU cooler I can't mount.


Did you ever find an answer to this?I'[m deciding between the CLC and the H115i V2. Thanks.


----------



## crs1998

TheAlmightyZugs said:


> Did you ever find an answer to this?I'[m deciding between the CLC and the H115i V2. Thanks.


Hey, I think it should fit. I know on my C70 there are holes for a 280 MM rad or two 140 mm fans.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

gaster said:


> I just picked up one these cases, open box, from Micro Center really cheap. It had some scratches and I wanted to touch it up. I got a can of Krylon from a local auto parts store. It was color number 4293, which is an Olive Green. It's a horrible match, leading me to do more research. By horrible, it's much too light of a green, sort of a watered down look, and the flat is, well, too flat. The case is somewhat glossy.
> 
> I thought this C70 green was some sort of Olive Drab, and thought it must match some military color. There are lots of web sites and forums where people are debating the proper paint colors for military vehicles and things and how colors have changed over time. It's all very confusing and I wasn't sure which color would be correct, even after weeks of on and off searching. Here are some color codes for what I thought might be correct: 319, 23070, 24087, 34087, but it's hard to tell from a picture on the internet.
> 
> Finally recently I saw that there is a guy selling small military paint samples on ebay so I bought a set. These came in yesterday. And the best match I can find is....
> 24052 USMC Forest Green
> It's a semi-gloss, used from WWII to the present. It seems like an exact match from the sample.
> 
> It's not an Olive Drab (OD) color after all. No wonder I had a hard time figuring it out by searching online. I was going down the wrong path.
> 
> It seems exact from the paint sample so I just bought a can of spray paint. Shipping will take a while for spray paint, it can't be air shipped.
> It's not cheap, but I hate the color I painted part of the case and one side panel now. I can't leave it like this.
> 
> ebay item numbers for paint samples and paint:
> 302282408996
> 291224134148
> 
> No, I'm not the seller.


Thanks for sharing that information! I didn't make such a detailed discovery, but I was trying to paint the shroud of my GTX 780 to match the case and came to the same conclusion. The spray paint I used ended up being much brighter in comparison, as well as not matching the surface finish. However, I came to expect that as I purchased a matte spray paint. 

Link here https://www.overclock.net/forum/21126156-post7.html

What I ended up doing was painting the entire case and redoing the video card shroud as well. Hated the mismatch too...  

Sadly, this was some time ago and now my case sits in a metal yard somewhere...


----------



## Teejay187

Teejay187 said:


> A build I did for a client
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I want a white C70 instead of the green one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s182.photobucket.com/user/Teejay187/media/IMG_4437_zps16d9e07a.jpg.html


So I bought this case back. Time to build a seriously awesome new rig! Thinking the NZXT N7 Z370 Nuka Cola edition. If I ever can get my hands on one. Any tips?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Teejay187 said:


> So I bought this case back. Time to build a seriously awesome new rig! Thinking the NZXT N7 Z370 Nuka Cola edition. If I ever can get my hands on one. Any tips?


Woah, there is a Fallout Themed motherboard? That's awesome! 

Well, there is plenty of material to work with if you use the Nuka Cola branding. Everything Retro 50's & Space age works as well distressing the case in any way. If you can let the case obtain some patina through some chemical reactions, that would probably tie it all together. 

Endless possibilities there!


----------



## DarthBaggins

I really wish Corsair would revive the C70 case, at least give us a TG window and an updated front i/o w/ a type C connector. But of course I hope to get into my storage unit so I can pull my Rev.C70 and M8 out and clean them up and do builds in both.


----------



## TLCH723

Does anyone know where can I get the cable management clips without having to pay for shipping that is greater than the item cost?
These are the clips that I am talking about https://www.corsair.com/us/en/Categ...ies™-900D-Cable-Management-Clips/p/CC-8930175

Thanks


----------



## Slaughtahouse

TLCH723 said:


> Does anyone know where can I get the cable management clips without having to pay for shipping that is greater than the item cost?
> These are the clips that I am talking about https://www.corsair.com/us/en/Categ...ies™-900D-Cable-Management-Clips/p/CC-8930175
> 
> Thanks


Contact Corsair. I believe I had messaged them through a Rep on this thread but at the time (some years ago) they shipped them to me, at no cost.


----------



## DarthBaggins

normally it was @Corsair Joseph that helped out with forum members needing help/aid from Corsair


----------



## DonnyOx

Late to the party!!! Corsair c70 with external 280mm rad on top 120mm rad on back and about 1/2 gallon of fluid. Bitspower fittings, hardware labs black ice rads, ek waterblock, ek cryo fuel acid green.


----------



## Sempre

DonnyOx said:


> Late to the party!!! Corsair c70 with external 280mm rad on top 120mm rad on back and about 1/2 gallon of fluid. Bitspower fittings, hardware labs black ice rads, ek waterblock, ek cryo fuel acid green.


This looks awesome!


----------



## yureeka

Is anyone willing to sell their miltary green case? I can't seem to find one online.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Damn that's a first in a long time, can't really find them in any color. I'd love to get a White version so I have a clean slate to work with vs the modded one I have.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

If you search local ads, you can find them. Some of them are apart of builds, some arent. I found a Green & Black one in Canada from locals. Depending where you are, I think you can hunt one down. 

If you had messaged me a year ago, I'd of gave you mine. It was painted (Sand Camo) but I had no space for it and had to scrap it. Now it's probably a coke can or two lol


----------



## Lonewolfzero

*looking for gunmetal black corsair vengeance C70*

Hello i'm a gamer looking to build a new PC in 2019, im looking for something portable in particular (for LAN parties) and if anyone can direct me to where i can get the gunmetal black version of the corsair vengeance C70 for under $150 that would be wonderful i've been looking into getting this case for about 6 months now and i cant find one on any other site than Corsair directly and i think there overcharging for the case i would be willing to buy one second hand as long as it's in decent condition. Here is my contact Email if anyone has any information for me at all that would be great: [email protected] P.S. actually cant even get it through corsair directly so i cant get it period


----------



## DarkWarior_

I recently had someone break into my house and steal my beloved C70 case. I am trying to build a new PC and I HATE all the current options, does anyone want to sell their case by chance? Send me a PM if you are interested in selling.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Corsair needs to bring this case back, don't know why they stopped making it. Wouldn't take much to update or just keep it the same.


----------



## Phantomas 007

The C70 was a great case. Not very small not very big. The perfect size. A 2020 Corsair C70 edition must have:

A PSU Cover that can support also 3 HDD 3.5" on the right side.
A Tempered glass window
A better roof to support more radiators

Let's hope soon to see a modern edition because the last years Corsair has some very ugly cases on the market.


----------



## BringBackC70

Here we are nearly halfway through 2020 and still no C70 update and it's impossible to find anywhere in Europe


----------



## art p

Hep! Just joined the forum because if anybody can help me it's you guys. 

So my stepson is graduating here soon and i'm building him a system. After weeks of looking for the perfect case i found a "brand new" Corsair C70 on craiglist. Dude bought it and never used it. Everything still in packages. But.. Somehow the reset button (the one on the right) got bumped free and lost. My stepson plans on enlisting in the services and would love it.
Time is running out and if anybody has one or can point me to someplace to buy one i'd appreciate it..and pay..lol..


----------



## DarthBaggins

art p said:


> Hep! Just joined the forum because if anybody can help me it's you guys.
> 
> So my stepson is graduating here soon and i'm building him a system. After weeks of looking for the perfect case i found a "brand new" Corsair C70 on craiglist. Dude bought it and never used it. Everything still in packages. But.. Somehow the reset button (the one on the right) got bumped free and lost. My stepson plans on enlisting in the services and would love it.
> Time is running out and if anybody has one or can point me to someplace to buy one i'd appreciate it..and pay..lol..


I would send an email to Corsair or Bill Owen (at MNPCTech), either route would be your best bet for parts.


----------



## Spadge

BringBackC70 said:


> Here we are nearly halfway through 2020 and still no C70 update and it's impossible to find anywhere in Europe


It's hard to improve on perfection.


----------



## MadSkiLLz

I still have mine, busy with a budget Ryzen build, so far found a RM750x with no cables for $20, Crosshair VI Extreme for $85, R5 1500X $30, and have an old r9 390 I bought broken and repaired for $15. I'm a student so money is tight but making it work. I've had my c70 since the year it was release and got it on sale. Literally the best thing I could keep from my old 2500k build since it supports EATX so nicely.









Sent from my PRA-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spadge

art p said:


> Hep! Just joined the forum because if anybody can help me it's you guys.
> 
> So my stepson is graduating here soon and i'm building him a system. After weeks of looking for the perfect case i found a "brand new" Corsair C70 on craiglist. Dude bought it and never used it. Everything still in packages. But.. Somehow the reset button (the one on the right) got bumped free and lost. My stepson plans on enlisting in the services and would love it.
> Time is running out and if anybody has one or can point me to someplace to buy one i'd appreciate it..and pay..lol..


Are you missing the whole button or just the flap?


----------



## Tobitigger

I bought my C70 in 2012 and haven't updated my build from back then (i5-3570, 16GB-ram, GTX770) for a long time (except upgrading to a Samsung SSD). It was definitely up for 2019, but I had no time and then thought 2020 must be the year, so well...yeah.
After around 27 days of continuously watching and participating in Newegg Shuffle I finally "won" a RTX3080 Gaming from Gigabyte (still paid those guys a grand for it) and then thought why not modding my case for watercooling? I wanted to do a hardline test run without the graphics card first because I am new to both overclocking and watercooling and I am scared to death about opening up that crazy-expensive and unavailable graphics card. And of course I wanted RGB where I have absolute zero experience as well. Should be easy, right?
I read up a lot on rigging the C70 for watercooling, especially on this forum and elsewhere and figured out I could place a 280mm on top (Corsair XR5), which "kind of" fit in and with minimal modding by adding some extended screw holes, I was able to put a EK-CoolStream Classic PE 240mm radiator on the front. After watching loads of online videos, cursing and 2 meters of badly bent tubing, I finally managed to get some not-so-bad tubing out (please do not look too close to that tubing installed) and had my CPU loop ready. For a 10 year old case not at all bad, plus it looks really cool when dark. Setting is traditional and non-experimental: front is intake and top is exhaust airflow setting:










Now I am really stoked to cool the RTX, which is tricky because the Gigabyte is so long. But if I can get a neat block I could set the pump a bit back and add Push/Pull on the front 240mm. I also have an idea on how to add another 140mm to the floor of the case for additional air influx. It needs some more sleeved cables for my SSD bay on the upper front and I need to order cable management a bit on the bottom.
Unfortunately I bought the wrong RAM because I am an idiot and went for cheap sticks on Newegg without checking the mobo QVL (I have 2x16GB CWM32GX4M2E3200C16 from Corsair which aren't on the list) and now XMP does not work and the sticks run on 2133. I guess I need to figure out how to set this manually and if it works that way.
I will update this once I got the block and bend together another, better looking loop, but for now this is it.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

The C70 lives on! For your XMP, sometimes enabling "gear down" may help.

I had to get rid of my C70 due to its size and my frequent moves but it was an excellent case. The handles sure made it easy to move.

Glad to see people are still making builds with these puppies. I'm sure it will be revived one day.


----------



## Tobitigger

I am going to check that option out! 

I hope Corsair makes an updated version which is similarly set up. Doesn't need much, expand top section for 360/420mm rads and do the same on the front. Keep everything else the same with maybe an optional PSU shroud, bigger side window and maybe some side mounting vent option towards the back panel.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

You can fit a 360mm rad up top with little effort. There will be a little restriction because the case vents are not designed for 360mm but it’s feasible 

Yea, native 360 top and front be nice IMO  A shroud and tempered glass panel… plus all the original style buttons and handles… It will be perfect


----------



## MotherFo

The C70 definitely lives on...

Bought a Corsair 5000d airflow, but couldn't bring myself to give up the C70. I love it. I love the handles as well. I've moved cross country twice with it.

The biggest issue I have now is the rubber grommets are dry rotting so it's black smear all over. I just ordered some replacements that hopefully fit the top two grommets, but have been unable to find the larger one at the bottom.

Corsair support told me sorry, no.

New build:
CPU: Intel i9-10850k (stock for now)
Mobo: Asus z590-E (MCE disabled)
Ram: 32gb Gskill TridentZ 3200 cl16
AIO: Arctic Cooling 240mm liq freezer II (verrry tight clearance)
GPU: Zotac 3070ti for now until I can get Asus TUF 3080
PSU: Seasonic Prime Ti 850w
Drives: 2x NVMe + 2x SSD
Sound: old X-Fi Fatality...may take out
Fans: Arctic P12 PWM PST & P12 Slims
Side panel: MNPCTech smoked out


----------



## blazeaglory420

Hello all. Ive been a proud owner of a Military Green C70 for roughly 4 years now. Bought "New open box" for 80$ from ebay. Best purchase I ever made other than my ergonomically fitted mouse haha. Anyways, Im sure this question has been asked many times but I cant seem to find any solid answers. I did manage to find a couple threads but for some reason I cannot locate them atm.

Plain and simple does anyone have a link to a "how to" or video on how to mod the C70 to accept 360mm radiators? Thanks


----------



## blazeaglory420

DarthBaggins said:


> Well think it's time to resurrect my C70, going to be swapping over my Asus Strix X99 Gaming and the rest of my goodies - also will be changing to some new goodies as well. Hopefully this weekend I can repaint the case, was thinking a cool steel gray.


Thats pretty awesome! You turned the case upside down and started from there?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

blazeaglory420 said:


> Hello all. Ive been a proud owner of a Military Green C70 for roughly 4 years now. Bought "New open box" for 80$ from ebay. Best purchase I ever made other than my ergonomically fitted mouse haha. Anyways, Im sure this question has been asked many times but I cant seem to find any solid answers. I did manage to find a couple threads but for some reason I cannot locate them atm.
> 
> Plain and simple does anyone have a link to a "how to" or video on how to mod the C70 to accept 360mm radiators? Thanks


It’s likely buried in here somewhere but long story short, you’ll need a dremel to remove some metal from what I recall. I did it about 8 years ago.

The mod is pretty simple. It’s the top 5.25” bay that is your constraint. Only need to remove a square inch of metal. Approx.


----------



## DarthBaggins

blazeaglory420 said:


> Thats pretty awesome! You turned the case upside down and started from there?


The case was still right side up, I took out the rivets and modded the case to flip the mobo tray.


----------



## Tobitigger

So here is the update on my watercooling setup involving minimal changes (just expanding some holes for mounting the front 240mm). Changes/add-ons:

Alphacool Eisblock for the Gigabyte 3080
rear EK Classic PE 120mm
extra 140mm bottom intake fan mounted onto the lower screw holes of the pump (Corsair gave me an extra screw pack for free)
not shown: recently installed extra RAM to four sticks for a total of 64GB (to run stuff for work on it)

Temps on full load (StarCitizen on max settings in cloud atmosphere, rendering all the voluminous clouds) are 45 degrees for the waterpump temp, 47-50 for the RAM, 69-70 for the 11700K (very stable on 5.1GHz) and 69 for the 3080 (plus 90MHz using Nvidia Geforce experience Performance autotuning). I am pretty sure if the front 240mm would not be an intake, I could run even cooler temps but I am not sure if I should change that.










Dark light with


----------



## Madorej

Nice set up.


----------



## Madorej

Just upgraded my 2012 rig with all new components and installed the be Quiet PSU shroud on the bottom


----------



## AdmiralChandy

Madorej said:


> Just upgraded my 2012 rig with all new components and installed the be Quiet PSU shroud on the bottom
> View attachment 2553741
> 
> 
> View attachment 2553739
> 
> View attachment 2553742


How may I ask did you put the shroud in your case? Did it take a lot of customization or was it pretty straightforward?


----------



## Madorej

Hi,

I used a hacksaw to trim the front and back of the BeQuiet PC shroud frame which is aluminum. I trimmed back the frknt and back plastic covers for a clean look. The covers are made of a sturdy but soft plastic. Very eady to cut and sand.

Then I used a utility blade to cut a hole in the cover (as seen in the photo) for the cables. I used an oval rubber grommet as a guide, sanded the rough edges and affixed the grommet. 

The shroud is available from New Egg for $30 + shipping. Hope this helps.


----------



## Madorej

I apologize for the misspelled words; typing while in an Uber


----------



## r0b3rtf1sh3r

c70 x370k7 2600 upgraded to x570s w 5600x, could only afford a 5600xt gpu (amidst the madness) ditched all ssd, just nvme's now, and a aorus 240 aio with lcd =) removed the drive bays. 
wanna breathe new life into it. lookin for ideas =) (ww2 camo paint job next?)


----------



## gorillaz4Sale

So I am building a budget gaming rig, it's the first system I've built since the mid-00s. I'm going secondhand for most of it, based around an i5-6600K (for now, maybe the Ebay Gods will drop a cheap 6700K or 7700K in my lap one of these days) on an ASUS Prime Z270-A and a Strix 2060 OC. Anyway, I went looking on local classifieds for a used OEM case but the only thing for sale was a C70. I took a look at the pics and I'm hooked. Snapped it up and joined the C70 Owner's Club. 

The case came with most of a system in it- an Asus Prime Z97-A mobo, i7-4790K, OCX 750W PSU, 1x16 GB G.Skill Sniper DDR3, 3x Corsair AF120 purple LED case fans, some Corsair 240mm AIO I have not yet identified, and 3 LG and ASUS DVD drives. Nice enough stuff, but the previous owner said the system died and he did not know why but suspected either the mobo or PSU. Not a huge issue for me since I was only looking for a case (and the price was right even for just the case itself), so I've pulled everything out and installed my own stuff. Once I can test all of it, I may hang onto some of it or sell it. 

I have some ideas for modding it. So far, I've thought of a key-ignition switch (intended for like an electric scooter or something) to "arm" the power button, maybe a red or amber 7-segment display showing...something (maybe ...in homage to the old Mhz displays on PCs with a Turbo button, and some weathering to make it look a little grimy and enhance the military equipment vibes. Basically, I want it to look like it's ready to launch the nukes at a moment's notice. 

Anyone else have any other good ideas? I thought of maybe some yellow and black striped tape and/or military stenciling but I think if not employed with extreme restraint it would be too much. 

-Magilla


----------



## Slaughtahouse

gorillaz4Sale said:


> Anyone else have any other good ideas? I thought of maybe some yellow and black striped tape and/or military stenciling but I think if not employed with extreme restraint it would be too much.
> 
> -Magilla


Wow - this thread is still kick'n  

There is a good spread of various mods done across this thread. It's not reasonable to read all 400+ pages but if you skim through, selecting random intervals, you'll see what people have done. I've seen users if I recall correctly doing all sort of switch mods. 

I only did the following...

custom acrylic window
360mm radiator mod (dremeled the 5.25 bay to accept rad)
painted case (tan / sand colour)
custom 5.25" bay cover for RGB lighting controls.

Link to build log is in my sig (M1 Abrams)


----------

